#ubuntu-it 2011-02-28
<ceon1> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<mikunos1> Salve a tutti
<mikunos1> come devo fare a visualizzare l'icona dell'Altoparlante in alto a destra?
<mikunos1> non appare e non so come controllare i volumi
<mikunos1> qualche idea?
<mikunos1> come devo fare?
<SirX> tasto di destra sulla barra e "Aggiungi al pannello"
<SirX> la trovi lì dentro
<massimo18> mikunos1: clic destro sul pannello superiore aggiungi indicatore
<Odo> Giorno
<mikunos1> non c'è!
<massimo18> mikunos1: deve esserci
<mikunos1> beh non c'è
<massimo18> mikunos1: si chiama indicatore
<mikunos1> ahhhhhh
<mikunos1> me stupid
<massimo18> mikunos1: se cerchi altoparlante o roba simile non trovi nulla, bisognerebbe leggere quello che ti si scrive :)
<mikunos1> grazie ragazzi!
<massimo18> di niente
<glpiana> ola
<ceon1> ciao, ho un problema con la swap, in pratica devo attivarla manualmente con sudo swapon /dev/sda4 , perchè ad ogni riavvio si disattiva, qualche suggerimento?
<OverMe> ceon1, metti nel paste: cat /etc/fstab
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ceon1> OverMe,  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/573380/
<OverMe> ceon1, metti anche un blkid
<ceon1> OverMe,  ecco   http://paste.ubuntu.com/573381/
<ceon1> l'UUID è lo stesso
<OverMe> non mi pare
<OverMe> 987988a8-f145-463f-b411-d3e9d33d427daded
<OverMe> 987988a8-f145-463f-b411-d3e9d33d427d
<OverMe> nonmi sembrano uguali
<ceon1> no in effetti, credevo che quel aded non c'entrasse nulla, pardon
<ceon1> OverMe,  quale dei due devo tener buono?
<OverMe> quello di blkid
<OverMe> 987988a8-f145-463f-b411-d3e9d33d427d
<OverMe> sai cambiarlo?
<ceon1> credo di si, ho già avuto una volta questo problema devo modificare con  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  ... giusto?
<OverMe> si
<ceon1> prima di salvare però te lo mostro e mi dici se va bene perchè avevo avuto dei problemi quella volta che ho modificato
<OverMe> k
<ceon1> OverMe,  modificato è così  http://paste.ubuntu.com/573386/    però ho notato che mancano le "  alla fine del UIID è normale o ce le devo mettere? prima non c'erano
<OverMe> devi levare quella all'inizio
<ceon1> ah ok
<ceon1> salvo e provo a riavviare, devo fare qualcos'altro prima?
<OverMe> no niente
<ceon1> ok, intanto ti ringrazio
<ceon1> OverMe,  tutto a posto, grazie ancora
<OverMe> de nada
<ceon1> una domanda, praticamente mi cambierà ogni volta l'UUID ad ogni nuova installazione di qualche distribuzione perchè formatta la swap?
<OverMe> se la formatti si
<ceon1> non viene formattata in automatico?
<OverMe> dipende da che distro metti, in linea generale si
<ceon1> fin'ora ho solo provato le più comuni e tutte me l'hanno formattata la swap, adesso comunque ho capito ben bene come procedere
<mirko_> scusate dove trovo la documentazione per l'ulizzo di ubuntu
<goldrake> !info
<jester-> !documentazione | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<LostInMyHead> ciao Shin3
<LostInMyHead> hola massimo18
<kri> ciao a tutti... :) avrei delle domande da porvi.... io uso Win Vista su un hdd da 1 TB......di questo terabyte ne ho liberi 150gb.......vorrei affiancare a vista ubuntu 10.10 è possibile......ho gia masterizzato ubuntu su cd .......è necessario partizionare l' hdd (magari 60 gb) per affiancargli ubuntu o non è necessario?  per
<glpiana> !installazione | kri qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve
<ubot-it> kri qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kri> ok dopo le leggero!! volevo chiedervi un altra cosa....quando uscira la nuova versione di ubuntu è consigliato rimuovere completamente il 10.10 e istallare il nuovo, oppure si ha lo stesso risultato istallandolo direttamente dal gestore aggionameti del 10.10? in sistesi la domanda sarebbe: se io istallo il nuovo -futuro- ubuntu dal gestore agiornamrnti restano frammenti che potrebbero rallentare il nuovo ubuntu?? scusate per il disco
<glpiana> kri, puoi fare la'vanzamento senza problemi in linea di massima, ma arriveranno millemila utenti a driti che è meglio formattare. imho bullshit
<kri> ed è possibile formattare solo la partizione di ubuntu e NON Vista?? :)
<jester-> kri: certo che è possibile
<kri> ed è possibile farlo direttament5e da ubuntu??
<jester-> kri: non è possibile formattare la partizione in uso
<jester-> kri: è possibile farlo da cdlive
<jester-> con gparted o in fase di installazione
<kri> ok grazeie mille delle risposte :)
<lp_> ho la barra quella dock station tutta nera cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> lp_, barra quella dock station? che vuol dire?
<lp_> quella che tutti chiamano tipo mac  quella in basso con i programmi
<glpiana> lp_, ah ecco, docky o awn?
<lp_> è tutta nera un bel rettangolone e non riesco a toglierla, e nonriesco nemmeno a lanciare i programmi
<lp_> docky
<glpiana> lp_, ti serve il compositing per usare sta roba
<lp_> non capisco, dimmi se riesci cmq come devo fare per toglierla che mi da solo fastidio
<glpiana> lp_, se ci clicchi col tasto destro sull'icona di docky sulla barra (nel mio caso è la prima icona a sinistra) c'è la voce per uscire da docku
<glpiana> *docky
<glpiana> lp_, se non riesci, apri un terminale e scrivi: killall docky
<lp_> Cairo-Dock
<lp_> ok ora sono uscito dimmi come fare per non farla piu apparirre al prossimo riavvio
<glpiana> lp_, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni di avvio e togli la psunta alla voce corrispondente
<lp_> glpiano ho fatto è non mi ha chiesto la password.!! è giusto?
<glpiana> lp_, perchè dovrebbe chiederti la password?
<lp_> perchè sto modificando l'avvio!
<glpiana> lp_, n, stai modificando la roba che parte dopo che hai effettuato il login con l'utente
<glpiana> *no
<hosomaki> Buon giorno a tutti
<sage79> salve. come faccio l'autologin?
<glpiana> sage79, vai su sistema amministrazione finestra di accesso o finestra di  login o qualcosa di simile e imposti l'accesso automatico
<glpiana> schermata di acesso forse
<glpiana> *accesso
<sage79> grazie, provo
<sage79> si può attivare compiz in una macchina virtuale?
<Daniddo> c'è nessuno disponibile?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Daniddo
<ubot-it> Daniddo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Daniddo> l'istallazione di ubuntu 10.10 mi si ferma sempre allo stesso punto e cioè quando la riga di comando dice ubi usersetup e non mi si sblocca il comando avanti grazie
<ugone> Daniddo, il cd è buono?
<enzotib> Daniddo, wubi?
<Daniddo> si
<ugone> facendo il controllo md5 lo da valido?
<ugone> ok
<Daniddo> non so come si fa
<enzotib> !md5 | Daniddo
<ubot-it> Daniddo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<fro_> ciao ragazzi ho un problrma!!! ho da 10 minuti stallato ubuntu in dual boot con Vista...... all' avvio mi fa scegliere se vviare vista o ubuntu..... di vista ho :1)dev/sda1 2)dev/sda2
<fro_> li ho provati entrambi ma non mi avvia piu vista
<fro_> come faccio??
<Daniddo> grazie vi faccio sapere
<enzotib> fro_, ora sei da ubuntu?
<fro_> si
<enzotib> fro_, grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg, su pastebin
<fro_> come mai non avvia + vista??
<enzotib> !pastebin | fro_
<ubot-it> fro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fro_> ok un attimo
<fro_> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573461/
<fro_> ma per quale motiva non funziona + vista??
<enzotib> fro_, e aspetta, non abbiamo la stefa di cristtallo
<enzotib> fro_, sto indagando
<fro_> ok scusayemi :)
<enzotib> fro_, sudo fdisk -l, sempre su pastebin
<fro_> ok
<fro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573462/
<Daniddo> ragazzi ora che ci penso con questo cd che ho il mio amico che me lo ha dato lo ha installato sul suo quindi non puo essere danneggiato
<Daniddo> poi non riesco cmq a capire la procedura
<enzotib> fro_, sudo update-grub, sempre l'output su pastebin
<fro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573463/
<enzotib> fro_, prova a riavviare con sda3
<fro_> scusa la mia ignoranza....ma cosa significa riavviare con sda3?
<enzotib> fro_, che ora ci sarà una entry dove c'è scritto Windows Vista su sda3, prova quella
<enzotib> fro_, se non va riprova anche quella con sda1
<fro_> ok adesso provo ci risentiamo tra 5 minuti ;)
<ugone> Daniddo, ora sei su win?
<Daniddo> si
<Daniddo>  ma non mi fa nemmeno piu usarlo perche lo ha formattato
<Daniddo> gli avevo chiesto di affiancarlo a xp ma me lo ha danneggiato
<Daniddo> mi da errore se parto con xp
<enzotib> non capisco, Daniddo, ora cosa stai usando?
<Daniddo> un altro pc
<akerle> buonasera
<cricido> ciao
<akerle> ho problemi con kubuntu all'avvio dopo gli aggiornamenti
<enzotib> Daniddo, wubi al più modifica l'MBR, lo rimetti a posto con un disco di win
<Daniddo> si ce l'ho il cd di xp
<enzotib> Daniddo, devi andare in ripristino e fare il fix dell'mbr
<Daniddo> e dopo che l'ho ripristinato?
<enzotib> Daniddo, dopo dovrebbe ripartire win
<Daniddo> e fino a qui ci sono ma io volevo ubuntu anche come unico sistema operativo
<enzotib> Daniddo, io per prima cosa lascerei perdere wubi e farei una installazione vera
<enzotib> Daniddo, e poi rifarei il cd, o meglio userei una pendrive
<Daniddo> dici che con la pendrive è meglio
<cricido> raga esiste un proxy con gestione delle black e white list da web ?
<enzotib> Daniddo, per lo meno risparmi il cd, ed è difficile che sia danneggiata
<enzotib> !chat | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cricido> ok vado
<Daniddo> grazie per l'aiuto vi faro sapere
<fro_> ho provato come mi hai detto tu ad avviare sda3 ma mi fa andare nel programma dell'OLIDATA(il mio pc è un olidata) per ripristinare l' intero sistema......se invece avvio sda1 mi carica la prima  immagine  che si carica normalemnete su tutti i pc con Win ma poi no si avvia....
<enzotib> prego
<fro_> lo schermo diventa nero e anke la tasiera e mouse non funzionano
<Knox_> Qualcuno é pratico di gtkpod?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Knox_
<ubot-it> Knox_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fro_> come posso fare per risolvere?
<fro_> come mai adesso che ho istallato Ubuntu a fiano di Win Vista, Vista non funziona +?
<snapp> bella riga'
<snapp> qualcuno qualcuno sa cos'e' e a cosa serve questa porta:
<snapp> 5431/tcp open  http       Belkin/Linksys wireless router http config (Linux 2.4; UPnP 1.0; BRCM400 1.0)
<pervenuto> un saluto a tuttti , ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mio Toshiba , tutto bene , salvo che la chiavetta wireless (digicom usb wave 150 nano)non viene riconosciuta , pur avendo seguito passo passo le istruzioni per LINUX del manuale ...
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, volevo installare lucid (ora ho karmic). mi consigliate di formattare tutto invece che fare l'avanzamento? e come backup può bastare la home?
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, sì, io farei così, reinstallazione vergine con backup della home
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, ma è questione di preferenze
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: ovviamente perdo applicazioni installare e preferenze, tutte cose che si possono rimettere... o c'è modo di fare uno "snapshot" delle applicazioni?
<enzotib> !clone | TheBestNeo
<ubot-it> TheBestNeo: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, ovviamente tra releases diverse non è detto che i pacchetti siano gli stessi
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: ah che figata!
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: in pratica fammi capire, esporto la lista dei pacchetti che ho ora e nel nuovo pc prova a scaricarli e reinstallarli per la versione su cui lo eseguo?
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, no, infatti ti sconsiglio di farlo tra versioni diverse di ubuntu
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, però può essere utile per vedere che pacchetti hai installato
<enzotib> (oltre quelli di base e le dipendenze)
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: :-( eh volevo appunto mettere lucid perchè per karmic iniziano a non supportare più nemmeno le applicazioni, comunque lo userò, grazie!
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, altrimenti ho uno scriptino che con buona approssimazione ti dice quali applicazioni hai installato a manella
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: potrebbe essere utile!
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, aspe' che non sono sicuro, cerco
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: comunque se in linea generale basta fare backup della home e installare piallando tutto non dovrebbe essere traumatico!
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, infatti, poi i pacchetti li installi mano mano che ti servono
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: semmai la cosa più noiosa sarà reimpostare tutte le preferenze in ogni programma e così via
<TheBestNeo> enzotib: però aspetta, le preferenze sono nelle cartelle nascoste della home, alcune
<enzotib> TheBestNeo, nella home ci sono già le preferenze, nelle dir nascoste
<TheBestNeo> faranno  conflitto?
<enzotib> no, non credo
<TheBestNeo> optime
<TheBestNeo> grazie mille allora
<TheBestNeo> inizio a salvare tutto
<ceon1> ciao
<FIATloveITALIA> ciao chi mi spiega perchè ho inslallato freerapid download e non m funziona?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: non essendo applicazione ufficiale non ne sacciamo
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: ciao
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: capisco
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: quindi non m potete aiutare?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: se qualcuno lo usa e ti risponde  no problem
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-:  comunque ho risolto le animazioni tornando alla versione 9.10 di ubuntu quindi se una ha problemi con le schede video ATI potete consigliare questo
<FIATloveITALIA> chi usa freerapid downloader?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: tornare indietro di 2 anni e rotti per avere gli effetti?
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: si tanto non funzionava bene tutto
<jester-> a parte il fatto che se funzavano 2 anni fa con la stessa scheda, secondo me, a maggior ragione funzano anche adesso
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: e abbiamo provato tutto insieme ma non andava
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: istallavo java e si è chiuso il terminale ora m da errore come recupero l'installazione?
<jester-> java quale
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: java 6
<FIATloveITALIA> sun java 6 bin
<FIATloveITALIA> come tolgo l'errore?
<FIATloveITALIA> ho un errore nel terminale come lo tolgo? stavo installando java
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA, che errore?
<K99Brain> !paste | FIATloveITALIA, incollalo qui
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA, incollalo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA> installavo java e si è chiuso il terminale durante l'istallazione
<FIATloveITALIA> ubot-it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573519/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FIATloveITALIA> ubot-it: se non lo tolgo non m fa installare + niente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FIATloveITALIA> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573519/
<FIATloveITALIA> enzotib: m puoi aiutare?
<K99Brain> FIATloveITALIA, sudo apt-get -f install
<FIATloveITALIA> K99Brain: mi esce il regolamento di java ma non m fa mettere su ok
<FIATloveITALIA> ah ok fatto
<FIATloveITALIA> K99Brain: grazie
<glpiana> ola
<phre> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola phre
<snapp> pu pu pu annateve a fa du toast :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE
<glpiana> !chat | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MISTER> aiuto
<MISTER> c'è qualcuno??
<glpiana> !nessuno | MISTER
<ubot-it> MISTER: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<MISTER> non riesco ad installare nessun plugin/software/codec su ubuntu 10.10, mi da il seguente errore : Sembra possa esserci un problema in aptdaemon, il programma che consente di installare e rimuovere software e che svolge altre attività di gestione dei pacchetti. Segnalare questo problema al seguente indirizzo: http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<MISTER> aiuto! :-(
<glpiana> ISTER, stai usando il software center?
<MISTER> si
<glpiana> chiudilo e apri un terminale
<MISTER> ok
<glpiana> MISTER, sai dov'è?
<MISTER> si
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto ho installato google crome solo che non lo riesco a disinstallarlo definbitivamente perchè
<glpiana> MISTER, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | MISTER
<ubot-it> MISTER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx2614> chrome
<glpiana> alexx2614, come lo hai installato?
<alexx2614> da internet
<alexx2614> nonrmalmente
<MISTER> dopo un bel pò di roba mi scrive : W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi. E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.  alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$
<glpiana> alexx2614, pacchetto deb? repository? altro?
<K99Brain> MISTER, quel bel po di roba serve, metti tutto su pastebin
<MISTER> ok
<alexx2614> pacchetto deb
<glpiana> alexx2614, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep chrom
<glpiana> !paste | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx2614> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/573558/
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573559/
<glpiana> alexx2614, l'hai rimosso ma tenendo le configurazioni
<alexx2614> aaa e per caqncellare le configurazioni
<alexx2614> ?
<glpiana> MISTER, anzitutto digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> MISTER, poi metti su pastebin
<MISTER> non mi scrive nulla
<glpiana> alexx2614, è giusto che non scriva nulla. quando finisce dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> MISTER,  è giusto che non scriva nulla. quando finisce dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> alexx2614, sorry :)
<glpiana> alexx2614, prova con sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome-stable
<alexx2614> niente :D
<glpiana> alexx2614, anche se non vedo il problema a tenere quella roba. chrome è disinstallato
<MISTER> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/573561/
<alexx2614> ok grazie mille
<alexx2614> senti ti vorrei chiedere un altra cosa come li sai tutti quei codici da terminale da dove li prendi
<glpiana> MISTER, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> MISTER, e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> alexx2614, beh dopo un po' li impari :)
<glpiana> !comandi | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<glpiana> !documentazione | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<alexx2614> glpiana, grazie :DDD
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573562/ ecco glpiana
<glpiana> alexx2614, e poi per approfondire i singoli comandi ci sono le pagine di manule (man nomecomando)
<glpiana> MISTER, http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  <--- perchè lo hai aggiunto?
<MISTER> cosa ho aggiunto?? non capisco..
<glpiana> MISTER, hai aggiunto un repository esterno
<MISTER> glpiana perdona l'ignoranza ma nn so proprio di cosa parli :-) l'avrò fatto involontariamente
<glpiana> MISTER, involontariamente è difficile :)
<MISTER> è da pochi giorni che uso ubuntu
<glpiana> hai aggiunto un posto da cui scaricare software
<glpiana> MISTER, o hai installato una versione non ufficiale
<snapp> qualcuno ha un router discus?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MISTER> ho installato la versione 10.10 scaricatat dal sito ufficiale e installata tramute penna usb
<snapp> avete un router discus?
<glpiana> MISTER, vabbè, andiamo avanti. hai messo medibuntu e non hai completato la procedura
<MISTER> avevo windows vista, ho messo ubuntu e li usavo assieme, poi ho installato ubuntu su tutto il disco
<glpiana> !medibuntu | MISTER fallo ora poi continuiamo
<ubot-it> MISTER fallo ora poi continuiamo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<glpiana> snapp, eddai
<snapp> glpiana: sto router non mi da il servizio ssh
<MISTER> cosa devo fare??
<glpiana> !chat | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> MISTER, come hai aggiunto medibuntu?
<MISTER> non lo so.....
<MISTER> il problema è iniziato quando ho provato a scaricare i plugin per aprire video avi
<glpiana> MISTER, te l'ha installato qualcun altro ubuntu?
<MISTER> e da li è iniziato il problem
<MISTER> no no ho fatto io
<glpiana> MISTER, ecco, allora cercando di mettere codec hai seguito la guida medibuntu che ti ho sgnalato sopra?
<MISTER> non saprei dirti con certezza..
<MISTER> cosa posso fare per risolvere il tutto?
<glpiana> MISTER, per esempio aprire il link di quella guida e vedere se ti ricorda qualcosa
<MISTER> si forse l'ho fatto prima
<glpiana> MISTER, ecco, e non ricordi quanti o quali di quei comandi hai dato e quali no?
<MISTER> purtroppo no, perchè per risolvere il problema ho cercato su internet e si trova di tutto..
<glpiana> MISTER, nel terminale scrivi: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  2EBC26B60C5A2783 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<glpiana> MISTER, poi fa vedere su pastebin
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573565/
<glpiana> MISTER, ora nel terminale scrivi: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys   40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573567/
<glpiana> MISTER, un attimo
<glpiana> MISTER, dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573572/
<glpiana> MISTER, vabbè, freghiamocene per un momento. digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573574/
<MISTER> scrivo S??
<glpiana> MISTER, il sistema va tenuto aggiornato però
<glpiana> MISTER, deve scaricare quasi 300 mega adesso
<MISTER> ok
<glpiana> MISTER, se puoi farlo digli di sì
<neramarea> help! l'avvio di ubuntu è lentissimo! cosa mi succede?
<neramarea> ...si sta winsozzando...?
<glpiana> MISTER, finita tutta la menata dovrai riavviare. dopodichè il software center dovrebbe funzionare, sempre che non la meni per quella chiave che non riesce a prendere
<balloto> buona sera
<MISTER> ok allora dopo ti faccio sapere
<MISTER> grazie mille davvero per l'aiuto! :-)
<glpiana> MISTER, :)
<neramarea> help! l'avvio di ubuntu è lentissimo! cosa mi succede?
<balloto> ragazzi chi è in grado di aiutarmi un attimo?
<SirX> yawn
<glpiana> neramarea, se magari dai qualche idicazione in più qualcuno può pensare di aiutarti, ma così ci vuole la sfera di cristallo
<glpiana> !aiuto | balloto
<ubot-it> balloto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<balloto> ok
<balloto> allora
<glpiana> !enter | balloto
<ubot-it> balloto: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<neramarea> glpiana, dallo splash alla scrivania passano circa 40 secindi. prima ne impiegava 3/4. giuro che non ho toccato nulla!
<neramarea> *secondi
<glpiana> neramarea, hai già provato più volte?
<neramarea> sì
<glpiana> neramarea, avevi fato aggiornamenti o installazioni?
<glpiana> *fatto
<neramarea> sì, ma li faccio d'abitudine, e non era mai capitato
<balloto> ho un pc desktop preso ieri un normalissimo hp pavillion. Processore Intel core i5 scheda video nvidia non ricordo il modello..ho installato tutto e da ieri è già due volte che si riavvia da solo. Leggendo qualche log di registro ho notato che il driver NVIDIA dava qualche problema e che era correlato al riavvio..ho aggiornato i driver e gli errori sono spariti ma prima si è riavviato nuovamente. A questo punto ho disin
<glpiana> balloto, driver installati come?
<glpiana> neramarea, guarda dmesg (sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro)
<balloto> li rilevava di default ubuntu (software proprietario) e li aveva installati..io ho aggiornato i repository in modo da avere gli ultimi disponibili
<alexx2614> glpiana, senti scusami come posso velocizzare l'accensione di ubuntu
<K99Brain> balloto, potresti provare a installare ubuntu 10.04
<neramarea> cosa dovrei vedere? pasto?
<K99Brain> balloto, è LTS, e per esperienza personale è un pochino piu stabile
<glpiana> alexx2614, non ne ho ide
<glpiana> *idea
<alexx2614> glpiana, ok grazie
<snapp> webpower ma webpower.net e' il tuo sito?
<balloto> K99Brain ma quindi l'errore è dovuto a cosa? vorrei capire prima l'errore e magari dopo cambiare la versione..
<neramarea> glpiana?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì
<K99Brain> balloto, non lo so, è difficile capirlo se dici solo che si riavvia da solo
<balloto> beh è quello che fa e niente altro :) ho specificato il fatto di NVidia e dei driver però nonostante la versione aggiornata e nonostante siano spariti gli errori dal log del kernel è successo il riavvio nuovamente
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573589/
<balloto> già che ci sono vi faccio un altra domanda..ho innavertitamente tolto dal pannello il tastino che serviva per spegnere (o riavviare/ibernare) il PC..ora ho messo quello rosso però preferivo quello presente di default a tendina..tra gli addons del pannello non c'è..come posso ritrovarlo?
<K99Brain> !resetpanel | balloto
<ubot-it> balloto: Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<balloto> grazie..ha funzionato
<glpiana> neramarea, c'è qualcosa che non va col disco a quanto vedo, continua a ripetere le stesse cose. ma non so che sia
<neramarea> con l'hd? quale dei due?
<balloto> per il problema del riavvio ora provo senza i driver nvidia e vedo se ricapita...in caso negativo li riabilito e se vedo che il problema si ripresenta intuisco che sia quello...se succede anche a driver disabilitati do fuoco al pc
<MISTER> glpiana questo è quello che ha fatto, poi è fermo così da molto... http://paste.ubuntu.com/573596/
<glpiana> MISTER, non interromperlo. sta installando
<MISTER> è normale che ci metta molto?? è così da parecchio tempo..
<A|\|DR34> MISTER: si
<glpiana> MISTER, devo staccare. ti seguirà qualcun altro
<MISTER> ok grazie e a presto
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573589/
<enzotib> neramarea, ma tu stai fuori, posti un log di 5000 linee, non dici nemmeno da dove viene fuori e perché pensi che tu abbia un problema
<neramarea> sorry. pensavo aveste seguito al discussione: ho un'avvio molto lento. glpiana dice che il registro ripete sempre le stesse cose, impallando su un problema del disco. ma non sapeva dirmi di più, enzotib
<enzotib> neramarea, insomma, cos'era quello che hai postato?
<neramarea> enzotib visualizzatore file di registro
<neramarea_> enzotib tu ne hai capito qualcosa?
<MISTER> chi mi può aiutare? ho digitato sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ed è fermo da quasi un ora su http://paste.ubuntu.com/573596/ è normale??
<MISTER> c'è nessuno?
<MISTER> ?
<MISTER> help! :-(
<Synaptic> MISTER, spe che controllo
<Synaptic> è fermo cosi da un'ora?
<Synaptic> o da 10 minuti?
<Synaptic> lo
<MISTER> si
<MISTER> da 50 minuti
<Synaptic> dai un ctrl+c
<Synaptic> e ripeti il comando
<MISTER> ctr+c non fa nulla
<MISTER> chiudo e riapro?
<Synaptic> mhh
<Synaptic> si chiudi e riapri
<MISTER> e ripeto il comando per aggiornare?
<Synaptic> e lancia sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<MISTER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573613/
<Synaptic> termina la sessione e rientra
<Synaptic> ti tiene il processo occupato la sessione precedente
<Synaptic> in alto a destra clicchi sul pulsante di spegnimento e dai termina sessione
<Synaptic> poi rientri e rilanci il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<renato_> Chi mi può dare un aiuto? Installato recentemente Ubuntu 10.10 su pc nuovo. Succede che non si riesce ad aprire una qualsiasi cartella da menu  Risorse. Per esempio aprendo Home, si vede per qualche istante il logo di office, poi scompare e non succede più nulla. Normale se la cartella non contiene nulla al momento?
<neramarea> ...avvio sempre più lento... aiuto!
<Synaptic> renato_, cioè se apri Home cosa vedi?
<renato_> nulla. Qualche attimo il ogo di office (sun microsystem); quello dei vari word, excel, ecc
<Synaptic> e non vedi cartella documenti.. ecc
<Synaptic> apri un terminal e dai   ls
<renato_> no. Solo lo sfondo.
<MISTER_> come era il comando???
<Synaptic> MISTER, il solito sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<neramarea> tra un po' piango...
<MISTER_> alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$
<MISTER_> sempre lo stesso
<MISTER_> e ancora non mi fa scaricare nulla, nemmeno i plugin per video..
<Synaptic> MISTER_, è una 64 bit la tua ubuntu?
<MISTER_> no 32
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> è già una 10.10?
<MISTER_> si
<Synaptic> posso consigliarti di riavviare proprio
<renato_> Pardon, da risorse vedo tutto l'elenco di finestre, home, (scrivania), documenti, ecc ma se scelgo una uqalsiasi è sempre lo stesso.
<Synaptic> forse terminando la sessione non ti ha terminato il processo
<MISTER_> va bene
<MISTER_> però il pc non si spegne
<Synaptic> in che senso non si spegne?
<MISTER_> lo devo spegnere a forza tenendo premuto il pulsante
<Synaptic> apri un terminal e scrivi sudo reboot
<snapp> ciao ciao a tutti
<neramarea> grosso problema... aiuto! avvio lento -> file di registro chilometrico!
<MISTER> Synaptic mi ridici il comando?
<Synaptic> MISTER, il solito -.- sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MISTER> scusa è che uso ubuntu da un paio di giorni..
<renato_> **renato** per la mancata apertura delle cartelle mi rifarò vivo domani. Saluti a tutti e buona cena!!!
<MISTER> alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade [sudo] password for alessandro:  E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.  alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$
<MISTER> cosa faccio?
<Synaptic> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MISTER> non fa nulla..
<MISTER> alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a alessandro@alessandro-EasyNote-BG46-P-050IT:~$
<Synaptic> no dai solo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MISTER> lo faccio ma va a capo con la solita riga base
<MISTER> cosa faccio?
<MISTER> il problema di base è che non mi fa scaricare nulla..
<Synaptic> Sistema---amministrazione---gestore aggiornamenti
<Synaptic> prova a lanciare una verifica da li
<MISTER> ok mi dice che sono stati selezionati 276 aggiornamenti, che faccio??
<Synaptic> cosa ti dice?
<Synaptic> aggiorna?
<Synaptic> Installa Aggiornamenti
<Synaptic> e vedi se da li ti da errori
<MISTER> ma soprattutto tutto quello che sto facendo serve a rislvere il problema che non mi fa scaricare nulla e mi mette l'errore Si è verificato un errore non gestito  Sembra possa esserci un problema in aptdaemon, il programma che consente di installare e rimuovere software e che svolge altre attività di gestione dei pacchetti. Segnalare questo problema al seguente indirizzo: http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<MISTER> sta applicando i cambiamenti
<MISTER> il problema è nato questo pomeriggio, volevo aprire un video avi e mi dice che mancano i plugin e che però non me li scarica
<MISTER> vi prego aiutatemi..
<MISTER> riguardo gli aggiornamenti, si blocca sempre su preparing freepats
<Synaptic> ci sono un po di imputtanamenti
<Synaptic> ...s
<MISTER> quindi come faccio??
<Synaptic> sto pensando a come sbloccarti la situazione ma non ho mai affrontato questo problema prima
<Synaptic> ci vorrebbe il tocco magico alla jester-
<Synaptic> ;) ma non so se è presente
<MISTER> ho installato ubuntu questo pomeriggio e già ho questi problemi
<MISTER> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<Synaptic> probabilmente hai toccato qualcosa oggi dopo l'installazione..
<Synaptic> vediamo un po
<Synaptic> ...
<Synaptic> per i plugin prova a dare sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<MISTER> il plugin flash ce l'ho mi manca quello per i video
<MISTER> avi, mpg ecc
<MISTER> e in ogni caso non mi fa scaricare nessuna applicazione
<Synaptic> sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<Synaptic> ti risultano installati i driver video da li?
<Synaptic> hai degli intoppi su apt-get
<MISTER> mi dice nessun driver proprietario
<MISTER> è in uso su questo sistema
<Synaptic> eh perche vuole prima tutto l'aggiornamento.. che a te non ti fa fare
<Synaptic> mi faresti un paste del file di testo   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Synaptic> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? l'avvio di ubuntu è lentissimo... il file di registro è chilometrico, e ripete sempre le stesse cose per migliaia di linee...
<MISTER> mi apre una finestra sorgenti software con molte opzioni
<Synaptic> è un file di testo
<Synaptic> copialo e pastalo
<Synaptic> voglio vedere se sono corrette
<Synaptic> apt fa capo a quelle sources
<MISTER_> eccomi tornato
<MISTER_> ti dicevo che se clicco sul file sources list
<MISTER_> mi da una finestra con scritto sorgenti software
<MISTER_> e varie opzioni
<MISTER_> ... che faccio??
<MISTER_> c'è qualcuno??
<kei_> ciao ragazzi......mi sapete dire qual'è il miore riproduttore audio e video (possibilmente che faccia entrambi) per ubuntu 10.10?
<MISTER_> help!
<MISTER_> qualcuno mi aiuta???
<MISTER_> sto impazzendo da ore...
<Synaptic> MISTER_, mi dispiace ma non so come aiutarti... di direi che dato che hai un sistema installato da oggi
<Synaptic> di rifarare l'installazione
<MISTER_> posso anche rifarla ma credi che possa funzionare?
<MISTER_> cioè metto la pennina e cancello e uso l'intero disco per rimettere ubuntu??
<NightSilent> kei_: puoi usare vlc, ma c'è anche quello di default
<Synaptic> si MISTER_
<Synaptic> lo reinstalli
<Synaptic> e con calma lo riaggiorni tutto
<Synaptic> inizia ad installare i pacchetti che ti servono SOLO dopo aver aggiornato tutto
<MISTER_> ok ci provo
<MISTER_> ma windows che c'era prima quando installi ubuntu lo cancella?
<MISTER_> cioè formatta il pc?
<MISTER_> e cosa mi consigli? partizione manuale o uso tutto il disco?
<Synaptic> MISTER_,  hai 2 hard disk o 1 con 2 partizioni?
<longpbardo> ciao a tutti
<NightSilent> longpbardo: ciao
<longpbardo> chi mi può aoiutare con installazione ubuntu?
<Synaptic> longpbardo, che problemi hai?
<longpbardo> ho prob a installare ubuntu su un np netserver lh6000
<Synaptic> cosa è?
<Synaptic> lol
<longpbardo> la versione desktop non parte....
<Synaptic> mhh
<Synaptic> è un po vecchiotto?
<Synaptic> ma ti serve come pc desktop o come server?
<longpbardo> server
<Synaptic> eh allora installa ubuntu server
<longpbardo> la vers server installa ma al sucessivo reboot freezza
<Synaptic> mhhh
<Synaptic> hai installato la 32bit del server?
<longpbardo> sembra sia il controller raid
<longpbardo> si si 32bit
<Synaptic> non ho mai operato su quel genere di macchine
<longpbardo> il sefver è vecchiotto.... ma è una bomba 8 gb ram 6 proc
<longpbardo> p3 paralleli
<Synaptic> 8gb di ram e 6 processori
<Synaptic> ti serve la 64bit
<Synaptic> no?
<Synaptic> ah p3..
<longpbardo> 12 hd scsi
<Synaptic> non lo so.. ti ripeto non ho mai installato su quel genere di macchina
<longpbardo> da alcuni forum sembra sia un prob di driver scheda raid che impalla tutto
<longpbardo> solo che se non riesco a partire nn riesco nemmeno a compilare i driver
<longpbardo> necessito fare un webserver
<Synaptic> forse non dovrei dirtelo qui ma hai provato con altre distro prima?
<Synaptic> tipo debian?
<Synaptic> o slack..
<longpbardo> l'unica che mi manca è slack.... tutte fallite  sembra siano necessari i driver legacy 3lsi
<longpbardo> i nuovi driver nn funzionano..... riconoscono il controller ma lo impallano
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? l'avvio di ubuntu è lentissimo... il file di registro è chilometrico, e ripete sempre le stesse cose per migliaia di linee...
<Synaptic> probabilmente dovrai ricompilarti il kernel perche li leggano
<Synaptic> un bello sbattimento
<longpbardo> lo so..... l'unica.... devo provare gentoo
<NightSilent> neramarea: all'avvio di ubuntu?
<neramarea> sì
<neramarea> glpiana dice che ci sono problemi sul disco
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573589/
<neramarea> in effetti son sempre le stesse linee, ripetute all'infinito...
<NightSilent> neramarea: mmm mi sa di si, prova a vedere con il gestore di dischi se ti dice che il disco è rotto
<neramarea> macchè... ho fatto tutti i test, ed è tutto ok
<OverMe> oh hi
<NightSilent> OverMe: hi
<onebitxajax> ciao atutti
<onebitxajax> ho un problema per installare .net su wine
<onebitxajax> qualcuno me da una zampa?
<roger__> Ciao a tutti! ..Ho installato skype, ma non riesco a farmi vedere e sentire con la mia webcam logitec c200. Ho fatto anche l'installazione corretta con Cheese...ma nulla di fatto. Come posso risolvere?...
<kei_> ciao ragazzi.....mi sapete dire il comando da terminale per fare una pulizia dei pacchetti istallati corrotti??
<MatteoR> kei_: sudo apt-get -f install
<A|\|DR34> wow è quello MatteoR :)
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: :)
<kei_> ok grazie...pensavo di risolvere con quel comando...... ma ho ancora il problema ossia:
<kei_> quando dal gestore aggiornamenti faccio verifica mi da l' errore: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/pp/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/pp/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<kei_> come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> perché hai scritto pp e non ppa?
<kei_> mmmm nn so....erano comandi che avevo trovato in internet :P
<enzotib> forse hai copiato mal
<enzotib> male*
<kei_> ho fatto copia e incolla ;)
<kei_> comunque non posso risolvere il problema?
<enzotib> controlla, o hai spabliato a copiare, oppure le indicazioni erano sbagliate, fatto sta che con pp l'url non esiste, con ppa invece sì
<enzotib> kei_: modifica il sources.list dove hai messo queste cose
<kei_> mmmm ok
<kei_> il problema è che non mi riscordo dov'è il source list :(
<kei_> come posso fsre a risalvi?
<kei_> *risalirvi
 * A|\|DR34 notte e tutti :)
<enzotib> kei_: vediamo: dài questo comando: grep -rl docky /etc/apt/
<kei_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573674/
<enzotib> ecco, vedi quei due files con pp? li apri con gksu gedit e modifichi pp in pps
<enzotib> ppa*
<enzotib> perché pp dovrebbe essere anche dentro, oltre che nel nome del file che non importa
<kei_> ma non posso elinamerli completamente?
<enzotib> kei_: pensavo li volessi
<enzotib> certo che puoi eliminarli
<kei_> no....cioè dopo ho istallato il programma dall' ununtu software center e funziona
<kei_> voglio solo fare in modo che non mi esca l' errore quando faccio la scansione degli aggiornameti
<enzotib> kei_: allora sudo find /etc/apt -name '*docky*' -delete
<kei_> e come faccio??
<kei_> ok perfetto eliminati.......posso chiedeti una cosa?? ma come fai a sapere quei comandi? O.O
<enzotib> kei_: lustri e lustri di esperienza :)
<kei_> hehe vedo!!! :)
<kei_> cmq grazie 10000
<onebitxajax> enzotib<-- mi dai una zampa?
<miki_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema, non riesco a navigare con il mio portatile improvvisamente
<onebitxajax> sono quale le 1 di notte
<onebitxajax> non so ma nn credo che nessuno ti risponda
<onebitxajax> sono tutti a dormire
<miki_> fino a stamattina andava tutto bene, nel pomeriggio ho connesso il mio netbook alla rete wirelezz come sempre, e dopo l'avvenuta connessione ho visto che le pagine non si aprivano....
<miki_> nessuno sa darmi una mano?
<onebitxajax> se fossero svegli ti darebbero una mano :D
<onebitxajax> svegliintendo dire che sono a dormire adesso
<onebitxajax> poi non so
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-01
<D4V|DE> per collegare 2 linux in vnc come faccio?
<linusweb> hekp
<linusweb> help
<roxdragon> ?? linusweb
<ichi_> sera a tutti
<ichi_> un'informazione
<ichi_> io uso Terminator come emulatore di terminale, volevo sapere se ci sono dei settings per poterlo farlo partirein una determinata posizione X,Y
<ichi_> mi spiego meglio
<ichi_> vorrei metterlo praticamente fisso su desktop dall'avvio, in basso a sinistra, senza bordi nè niente, xkè ho fatto un wallpaper che ha gia un bordo suo
<linusweb> quit
<ichi_> ora, le dimensioni vanno bene, se lo metto senza bordi è fighissimo... il problema è ke se apro un terminale, mi si apre a caso sullo schermo, io vorreiche si aprisse sempre li
<ichi_> si può?
<zazzy> ciao a tutti mi si e' scassata la tabella delle partizioni e non capisco perche'!!! così dal nulla un giorno riavvio e non parte + niente
<zazzy> ho messo dentro ora il cd di ubuntu provando a reinstallare il sistema ma mi dice ciccia una bella schermata rossa e via
<zazzy> sono passata alla consolle e ho scoperto che quando provo a montare le partizioni mi spara fuori un bello stacktrace in esadecimale
<zazzy> ho provato a fare fdisk /dev/sda e visualizzando l'elenco delle partizioni mi spara fuori su tutte le partizioni does not end on cylinder boundary
<zazzy> ho provato a fare x per il modo esperto poi f per fixare ma mi dice che non c'e' niente da fare
<zazzy> vi prego aiutatemi vorrei evitare di dover brasare tutto il disco per ricreare da capo la tabella delle partizioni
<zazzy> bho adesso e' un'ora che sto' aspettando che monti la mia partizione home dove ci sono tutti i miei dati salvati... ho sono riuscita a rimuovere invece la partizione / a ricrearla formattarla e montarla... ma la /home non si monta non c'e' verso
<zazzy> ma perche' la consolle di ripristino di ubuntu non funziona mai??? quando parte si scassa tutto e si blocca.. a che serve mi chiedo? ho 4 picci e ogni volta che voglio avviare  il recovery mode su qualunque picci la consolle parte e inchioda tutto tastiera inclusa
<zazzy> odio ubuntu quando fa così!
<zazzy> ogni volta devo mettere dentro il ciddi e chroottare nella root del mio harddisk ma e' mai possibile?
<webpower> salve
<webpower> qualcuno sveglio?
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<newlife> ciao a tutti :D
<mauro_> ho difficoltà a trovare un programmino tipo pcsuite per nokia
<massimo18> mauro_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=215371.0
<michele> ciao
<michele> ciao
<michele> ci sono utenti qui?
<massimo18> !chiedi | michele
<ubot-it> michele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michele> ho ubuntu 10.10 maverick, vorrei uno script riconnessione
<glpiana> michele, cioè?
<michele> con i comandi sudo poff e sudo pon dsl-provider
<michele> e lanciarlo da una scorciatoia di tasti
<michele> così figata, disconnetto e riconnetto per vedere i film su megavideo
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> -.-
<michele> i comandi che ho messo nello script sono
<michele> sudo poff
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> michele, non c'è supporto agli script su questo canale
<michele> sudo pon dsl-provider
<michele> e bhe le cose facili si trovano su internet
<michele> cmq
<michele> magari in chat trovo un esperti
<michele> non sto chiedendo mica 10 euro
<michele> cmq ora cerco meglio su google
<michele> grazie cmq
<mikymiky91> ciao , mi sapete dire come attivare il microfono. In pratica di attivarlo, l'ho attivato però vorrei sentire la mia voce quando parlo (non dopo la registrazione)
<mauro_> ho già provato nokuntu ma il mio n95 si connette solo come unità di massa esterna e non riesco aconnettere il cell. per mandare sms
<michele> qui di cosa si può parlare
<gandalf88bis> buongiorno a tutti
<massimo18> !irc | michele
<ubot-it> michele: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> mikymiky91, vai nelle preferenze audio (tasto sinistro sull'icona del volume), passa alla scheda ingressi e togli il mute
<mikymiky91> si questo , l'ho fatto
<glpiana> mikymiky91, se neanche così va, scrivi alsamixer in un terminale e alza il volume del microfono
<glpiana> in riproduzione, non in cattura
<Luigi> Ciao a tutti
<michele> scusate
<michele> ma sulle preferenze non specifiche in riproduzione o cattura
<Luigi> Ho un problema con la versione 10.10
<michele> dice in gresso o uscita
<Luigi> Qualcuno può aiutarmi...???
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Luigi
<ubot-it> Luigi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<michele> e sarebbe ingresso registrazione
<glpiana> michele, scusa ma la risposta relativa al microfono era per mikymiky91 non per te
<michele> e uscita riproduzione.... Giusto?
<michele> se posso capirci qualcosa anch''io
<michele> fai  due piccioni con una fava
<Luigi> Grazie, scusate sono nuovo... Quando accendo il computer mi appare una schermata con tutte le versioni di Ubuntu (credo siano i kernel) e le relative "recovery mode"
<michele> é un proverbio
<glpiana> Luigi, e fin qui è una cosa normale
<mikymiky91> non riesco ragazzi
<glpiana> a dopo
<Luigi> no non mi era mai capitato, io ho installato la 10.10 subito dopo il suo rilascio ed andava bene
<Luigi> adesso succede questo e non si avvia
<glpiana> !grub | Luigi prova a eseguire la procedura di ripristino di grub.
<ubot-it> Luigi prova a eseguire la procedura di ripristino di grub.: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Luigi, se non dovesse bastare torna qui
<gandalf88bis> ragazzi, ho necessità di inserire in un progetto che sto sviluppando il time-admin di ubuntu. Come posso scaricare i sources?
<Luigi> grazie mille!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)
<OverMe> gandalf88bis, time-admin sta nel pacco gnome-system-tools quindi se vuoi i surce apt-get source gnome-system-tools
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gandalf88bis> OverMe, grazie mille
<mikymiky91> ragazzi come posso sentire la riproduzione del microfono in reale.
<mikymiky91> di registrare registra ma vorrei attivare la riproduzione del microfono tipo karaoke
<OverMe> mikymiky91, te l'ha detto prima glpiana
<mikymiky91> ma non fa
<mikymiky91> sono entrato in alsamixer
<mikymiky91> ma stanno tutti alzati i valori che devo fare
<OverMe> sotto a quello del microfono c'è un MM o un OO ?
<mikymiky91> 00
<mikymiky91> cmq c' solo scritto mic jack
<mikymiky91> su cattura c'è il massimo del volume
<mikymiky91> infatti dopo la registrazione si sente
<mikymiky91> ma da live non si sente niente
<massimo18> mikymiky91: <glpiana> in riproduzione, non in cattura
<mikymiky91> si ma come si va
<mikymiky91> non c'è
<massimo18> mikymiky91: premi il tasto tab
<massimo18> quando sei su alsamixer
<mikymiky91> ok in riproduzione
<mikymiky91> cosa devo alzare
<massimo18> mikymiky91: controlla il volume del microfono
<mikymiky91> non c'è
<massimo18> mikymiky91: premi la freccia a destra e ti compare altra roba
<mikymiky91> e lo so ma non c'è
<massimo18> cerca la colonna mic
<massimo18> se non c'è non so che dirti
<mikymiky91> ok ciao
<OverMe> -.-
<ciesco> ciao
<ciesco> sto cercando un sistema per registrare delle videolezioni. ho provato recordmydesktop ma ha l'inconveniente che non registra la sorgente web ma solamente il microfono.Se mi sapreste suggerire un sistema per cambiare la sorgente audio sarei apposto. Grazie
<glpiana> ciesco, installa pavucontrol e prova con quello
<ciesco> grazie glpiana
<ciesco> provo subito
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> mauro_: i messqaggi in privato non sono graditi
<mauro_> massimo sorry cosa ne dici di xgnoki?
<massimo18> !chat | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono passato a lucid, ma mi sono ricordato che in karmic avevo dovuto installare xorg senza backfill perchè altrimenti rallentava tutto. c'è anche per lucid no?
<glpiana> thebestneo, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<thebestneo> glpiana: ciao glpiana, non faceva parte dei repo ufficiali quindi?
<glpiana> thebestneo, non mi pare. quantomeno non lo trovo nei repo
<thebestneo> glpiana: ok, cercherò una guida.. thanks!
<jester-> thebestneo: giusto per essere informati cos'è backfill
<thebestneo> jester-: c'era un pacchetto, mi pare xserver-xorg-nobackfill che risolveva un bug (lentezza in alcune operazioni delle finestre, tipo il restore), ricordo di averlo usato per karmic. con lucid ho lo stesso problema
<thebestneo> jester-: sembra che i nuovi driver per ati risolvano, però non impazzisco per installarli... Sono gli stessi del gestore driver?
<jester-> thebestneo: pensando per logica se il bug è stato risolto nella versione xorg di karmic è normale che non ci sia piu il pacchetto
<jester-> thebestneo: se il gestore non suggerisce nessun driver ati va bene l'open che carica hal, sta tutto li dentro
<thebestneo> jester-: me l'ha suggerito e l'ho già installato
<glpiana> non c'è nessun pacchetto che contenga backfill nel nome, nemmeno per karmic
<thebestneo> glpiana: non era dei repo ufficiali forse
<thebestneo> glpiana: anzi sicuramente
<glpiana> già :)
<thebestneo> ma i driver ati del gestore di ubuntu sono quelli proprietari che si trovano sul sito ati?
<glpiana> sì
<thebestneo> glpiana: potrei provare a togliere quelli del gestore e installare gli ultimi
<glpiana> thebestneo, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<thebestneo> glpiana: posso linkare una cosa di launchpad su questo argomento?
<glpiana> thebestneo, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<thebestneo> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> thebestneo, c'è sempre #ubuntu-it-chat
<thebestneo> glpiana: ho trovato qualche patch, provo! buona giornata a tutti!
 * A|\|DR34 Giorno.
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<newlife> ciao jester- :D
<Ciappolo> ciao
<Ciappolo> ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | Ciappolo
<ubot-it> Ciappolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ciappolo> L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.   ho maverik me lo da quando provo ad aggionare
<Superonizuka> ciao a tutti! vorrei avere un piccolo aiuto!
<Ciappolo> su dettagli mi mostra questo sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<glpiana> Ciappolo, digli di procedere e dimmi se installa gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> !aiuto | Superonizuka
<ubot-it> Superonizuka: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ciappolo> glpiana: non posso dirgli di procedere torna da solo all inizio e cosi via
<Superonizuka> mettendo sul virtualbox windows XP, posso usarlo normalmente come un normale windows ? i giochi specialmente sono in grado di funzionare senza intoppi?
<glpiana> Ciappolo, oki, chiudi il gestore degli aggiornamenti e apri un terminale
<Ciappolo> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Superonizuka, l'accelerazione 3d di virtualbox è molto blanda. non necessariament ei giochi gireranno
<glpiana> Ciappolo, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Ciappolo: hai accettato la licenza java?
<Ciappolo> ho dato un sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Ciappolo, ora dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ciappolo> jester-: mi pare di si ma ancora qnd l ho installato
<jester-> che centra qnd con la licenza
<Superonizuka> quindi siccome il mio è a scopo puramente videoludico, mi consigli di mettere windows su un'altra partizione giusto?
<Ciappolo> ATTENZIONE: i seguenti pacchetti non possono essere autenticati.   sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin
<glpiana> Superonizuka, di sicuro, senza dubbio alcuno
<glpiana> Ciappolo, fallo procedere
<Superonizuka> grazie mille dell'aiuto :)
<jester-> Ciappolo: hai aggiunto un repo esterno che  java sun da repo non chiede la key
<Ciappolo> jester-: bhooo :)
<Ciappolo> glpiana: ma dopo il problema è risolto o ricompare??
<Ciappolo> comunque
<Ciappolo> qunado ho dato il apt-get update mi ha dato W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY B725097B3ACC3965  che penso non sia normale no?
<glpiana> Ciappolo, eccolo lì, con i repository esterni!
<jester-> Ciappolo: http://ppa.launchpad.net   è un repo aggiunto
<glpiana> Ciappolo, il problema te lo sei creato da solo
<glpiana> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Ciappolo> glpiana: ma io non ho aggiunto nessun repo ha fatto lui .. per questo ho detto bhoo a jester-
<glpiana> Ciappolo, sì sì, di sicuro si è aggiunto un repository esterno da solo :)
<jester-> Ciappolo: ma vaaa? che sia infilato da solo stanotte magari a pc spento?
<Ciappolo> è ironico?
<glpiana> Ciappolo, sì. siamo ironici. per il semplice fatto che da solo non fa proprio nulla
<Ciappolo> ho capito che posso essere statoo io ma magari non l ho fatto direttamente cioè magari l ha messo da solo quando ho installato che so altri pacchetti o cose simili
<glpiana> Ciappolo, eh vabbè, ma da lì a dire che non l'hai fatto tu ce ne passa :)
<Ciappolo> perche io non ho aggiunto repo faccio tutto da terminale e i programmi li ho sempretrovati
<Ciappolo> glpiana: dettagli
<Ciappolo> :)
<cricido> ciao a tutti ragazzi ma il comando dd file .img > chiavetta       che differenza ci sarebbe se faccio copia incolla
<cricido> ?
<onebitxajax> <cricido> scrive in modo binario l'immagine sulla chiavetta
<onebitxajax> Ciappolo<-- fa una copia " a basso livello" dell'immagine
<glpiana> Ciappolo, vabbè, a parte ste facezie, sta installando o no?
<onebitxajax> Ciappolo<-- copia incolla copia solo i file dentro la pennetta senza modifiche alla struttura della pennetta
<onebitxajax> scusa ho sbagliato il nick
<glpiana> onebitxajax, stai scrivendo all'utente sbagliato
<glpiana> ecco :)
<onebitxajax> e' xchat mannaggia
<onebitxajax> cricido<-- hai capito?
<cricido> ma all ultimo riavro il file .img sulla chiavetta?
<cricido> stavo leggendo copia bit to bit
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> cricido, non avrai il file .img, avrai sulla chiave il contenuto di quella immagine
<onebitxajax> avrai il contenuto di img sulla pennetta
<onebitxajax> :D
<Superonizuka> qualcuno può linkarmi una guida dove installare windows a parte su linux in un'altra partizione? non riesco a trovare nulla.. grazie :)
<cricido> ok quindi è un po come masterizzare
<Ciappolo>  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys B725097B3ACC3965 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update gpg: richiesta della chiave 3ACC3965 dal server hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com ?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Connection refused gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Connection refused gpg: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi. gpg: Numero totale esaminato: 0
<Ciappolo> scusate i miei paste
<cricido> solo su hd cf usb ecc ecc?§§§§§§
<glpiana> !paste | Ciappolo
<ubot-it> Ciappolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  sisi
<Ciappolo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573890/
<onebitxajax> Superonizuka<-- prima installa wiundows poi segui questa procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> Ciappolo, boh, non c'è la chiave. ma osn repo esterni, non c'è supporto qui per repo esterni
<Ciappolo> glpiana: ma mi serve quel repo?? senno lo cavo anche
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  chissa che c ho installato :)
<glpiana> Ciappolo, e che ne so io? lo hai messo tu e di sicuro non te l'ho consigliato io :)
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  :(
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  vabbè mi compro un pc nuovo
<Ciappolo> e risolvo
<glpiana> lol
<Ciappolo> a presto grazie mille
<Ciappolo> ciaooooooooooo
<glpiana> non è il caso :D
<Ciappolo> :)
<glpiana> Ciappolo, spe
<Ciappolo> dimmi
<Ciappolo> :)
<glpiana> Ciappolo, da synaptic penso tu possa vedere cosa hai messo da quel repository
<Ciappolo> vado a vedè
<glpiana> Ciappolo, in basso a sinistra clicca su origine e vedrai l'elenco dei repo
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  ho messo il java6 con quello
<glpiana> Ciappolo, non piaceva quello die repo ufficiali?
<Ciappolo> azz
<glpiana> Ciappolo, vuoi fare una bella cosa?
<Ciappolo> si vogliofarla
<Ciappolo> :)
<jester-> basta abilitare i partener per avere java ufficiale ubbuntu
<Ciappolo> proprio qll bella cosa che pensi te
<Ciappolo> direi che è il caso
<glpiana> Ciappolo, già che hai synaptic aperto elimina i pachci che hai installato da quel repository
<Ciappolo> e dopo come rimetto da repo ufficiali java?
<glpiana> Ciappolo, poi entri nell'elenco dei repository e levi il ppa che hai aggiunto, e abiliti i partner di canonical (staimo parlando della seconda scheda)
<Ciappolo> mi serve il 6
<glpiana> Ciappolo, quando hai fatto tutto questo, riaggiorni gli indici e lo reinstalli
<jester-> Ciappolo: e la 6 ce stà
<Ciappolo> oki petta che agisco
<Ciappolo> jester-:  grazie
<Ciappolo> :)
<glpiana> Ciappolo, poi installati questo sun-java6-plugin che si porta dietro tutto il necessaire
<Ciappolo> fatto tutto
<Ciappolo> pare funzioni :D
<glpiana> bene
<Ciappolo> glpiana:  grazie mille
<Ciappolo> non devo cambiare pc insomma
<Ciappolo> peccato :)
<glpiana> lol
<Ciappolo> alla prossima grazie ancora
<Ciappolo> ciao
<glpiana> ciao Ciappolo
<Ciappolo> :)
<Ciappolo> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<Ciappolo> che serio :)
<newlife> jester-: :D
<jester-> newlife: ;)
<newlife> mi avevi consigliato di clonare il disco rigido con clonezilla ... non so se ti ricordi....
<newlife> jester-: una domanda.... se una volta clonato su un hard disk su porta usb..........
<newlife> jester-:  e avvio il pc con il boot da usb..... dovrebbe partire come se fosse il disco interno no?
<newlife> jester-: anche perchè dovrebbe essere una copia fisica del disco. ovviamente su disco usb stessa dimensione....
<newlife> jester-:  se così dovrebbe essere allora ho lisciato qualcosa visto che non si avvia
<jester-> newlife: dovrebbe se hai colato pure mbr
<newlife> jester-: io ho fatto una copia fisica di tutto il disco........
<newlife> 500 Gb su disco usb da 500 Gb
<jester-> newlife: unico problema poterbbe essere che le partizioni hanno le stesso uuid del sorgente
<jester-> newlife: quindi se hai clonato hd interno hai due copie estatte
<newlife> O.O jester-
<jester-> esatte
<newlife> esatto.. copie esatte......
<newlife> in teoria dovrebbe aviarsi da disco Usb no?
<jester-> newlife: grub andrà un po in cinfusione
<jester-> confusione
<newlife> jester-: non c'e' il grub.... sto tentando di clonare il disco nuovo che ha su 4 partizioni primarie e winzoz 7
<jester-> newlife: a meno che al posto degli uuid usi /dev/sdx, e avrai problemi anche con / in fstab
<jester-> newlife: se cloni l'intero disco viene una copia perfetta
<newlife> jester-: io tentavo di avviarlo da disco usb perchè volevo sincerarmi della esatta copia che ho fatto con clonezilla
<jester-> newlife: a quale pro colare su usb?
<jester-> newlife: dovresti staccare l'interno
<jester-> togli la scossa che basta
<newlife> jester-: perchè (non ti ricordi probabilmente) voglio installare ubuntu sul pc nuovo ma questo ha 4 partizioni primarie e non me lo permette..... per non pacioccare troppo volevo farmi una copia esatta del disco prima di metterci mano :D
<jester-> newlife: sè come backup va benissimo
<newlife> già ma come verifico che abbia fatto la copia esatta? mi fido???
<newlife> nel senso... nel caso si incasini il disco....... clonezilla riesce a ripristinarlo esattamente com'era? usando quel clone?
<jester-> newlife: lo attacchi, monti le partizioni e controlli
<newlife> jester-: già......... fino a lì ho controllato...........
<jester-> newlife: ripristini con operazione inversa
<newlife> pero' non mi spiego perchè non fa il boot da disco usb
<jester-> newlife: hai settato copia mbr anche?
<newlife> azzz jester- mo' mi fai venire il dubbio :O
<jester-> newlife: se booti usb e non parte non l'hai copiata
<jester-> newlife: senza rifare la copia si puo copiare e ripristinare mbr di un hd
<newlife> eggià jester- hai ragione...... ma quello che mi chiedo.. una copia fisica del disco. dovrebbe comprenderlo no?
<jester-> la stringa è nel wiki da qualche parte
<jester-> newlife: mi ricordo che lo chiede se vuoi piarti anche mbr
<glpiana> comunque vi farei notare che tutta sta menata è per clonare il disco di windows. a me sembra molto off topic
<glpiana> !chat | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newlife> glpiana: -.-'
<jester-> glpiana: allo scopo di intallare ubuntu, non fare il zitello
<newlife> glpiana: veramente la menata è per clonezilla............
<newlife> glpiana: magari sempre off topic............
<newlife> grazie jester-. il fine giustifica la chiacchieretta :D
<newlife> jester-:  comunque prima che glpiana si scalda ulteriormente........ non mi ha chiesto una mazza.... una volta che ho selezionato la copia fisica del disco... ha fatto tutto da solo
<newlife> *scaldi :D
<massimo18> uhm
<jester-> newlife: guarda il link in pvt
<newlife> jester-: non ho alcun pvt
<jester-> guarda bene
<newlife> eccolo
<newlife> grazie jester- lo memorizzo e lo guardo con comodo.... il lavoro chiama azz.... -.-'
<vankruton> salve a tutti ... devo reinstallare winows ma dove posso vedere come e' configurato il bootloader attualmente ... non vorrei dover reinstallare per l'ennesima volta ubuntu e vorrei recuperarlo dopo ... avete qualche sito che mi dia la procedura adeguata al mio caso?
<jester-> vankruton: poi ripristinerai grub
<jester-> vankruton: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<vankruton> grazie per le info vado a provare ... e speriamo bene ... buon proseguimeto
<cobe571> ciao a tutti
<cobe571> ieri finalmente ho fatto l'upgrade a ubu 10.04 da 8.04
<cobe571> mi sembrano ancora molte le cose da migliorare
<cobe571> ad esempio il comando da terminale history -c non cancella lo storico della shell
<jester-> cobe571: siamo alla 10.10
<cobe571> qualcuno ha già notato la cosa e se no dove sottomettere il bug
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<cobe571> posso usare una lts o devo per forza usare la 10.10?
<jester-> puoi usare quello che vuoi
<cobe571> cmq grazie jester- se non me lo dicevi non lo sapevo
<V3NOM> ciao!
<cobe571> ma dimmi tu
<V3NOM> come state
<V3NOM> esiste un canale che parla delle novita' dal mondo di ubuntu?
<cobe571> cmq anche il programma che raccoglie info sull'hardware del sistema non funziona
<V3NOM> sudo lshw
<cobe571> dicevo di checkbox-gtk
<cobe571> so che esiste lshw da terminale
<cobe571> cmq che non funzionino di base molti programmi mi sembra una porcata. poi dite quello che volete. per me un sistema è un sistema. se non funziona si cambia distro
<V3NOM> ma di che parli?
<cobe571> V3NOM: parlo del fatto che tutta una serie di programmi con ubuntu vanno di schifo
<cobe571> molto peggio di come stava la situazione su 8.04
<V3NOM> io ho la 10.04
<V3NOM> la amo
<cobe571> auguri
<V3NOM> mi funzia benissimo
<glpiana> cobe571, che programmi non ti funzionano nello specifico?
<cobe571> cominciamo con history -c da terminale
<V3NOM> ciao glpiana
<V3NOM> come stai
<cobe571> lo storico della shell
<V3NOM> ti ricordidi me?
<glpiana> V3NOM, sì, ma per chiacchierare vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<V3NOM> ci sono gia'
<cobe571> continua la solfa con checkbox-gtk che non rileva un piffero
<cobe571> pian piano ne troverò altri
<V3NOM> scusa glpiana
<cobe571> e li sottometterò nel bug tracker
<cobe571> ho sempre usato ubuntu dalla 5.04 non vedo perchè le cose debbano andare così...
<Mat3> ciao a tutti! Scusate se scrivo qui questa domanda ma non so dove sbattere la testa. Ho un portatile con ubuntu (anhe se non penso c'entri molto), dopo un periodo di inattività ho provato a riaccenderlo, niente si illumina per un secondo la lucina del blocco maiuscole, poi si spengono gli indicatori di carica della batteria e di collegamento alla rete, poi si riacendono ed il pc rimane spento.. cosa può essere?
<cobe571> Mat3: scheda madre fusa o ram andata
<Mat3> grazie cobe 571
<Mat3> ma l'ultima volta che l'ho usato funzionava tutto!!
<marcuskai> ragazzi, please... qualcuno mi sa dire come si configura un lanciatore su xcfe???
<K99Brain> Mat3, oppure alimentatore andato
<glpiana> cobe571, qui history -c funziona
<Mat3> ecco quello l'ho preso nuovo ieri e l'ho collegato oggi, può essere quello? Il voltaggio l'ho settato come quello di prima (era universale)
<glpiana> cobe571, tu hai avanzato da 8.04 a 10.04?
<Mat3> (*è universale)
<cobe571> markuskai: apri un editor di testo e poi dai un'occhiata qui http://www.pasteall.org/19596
<glpiana> cobe571, potrebbe essere quache configurazione farlocca che ti porti appresso oppure da un problema di permessi
<glpiana> cobe571, ma non aprireri un bug perchè un comando non va solo sulla tua installazione
<cobe571> glpiana: sono avanzato da 8.04 a 10.04 facendo una installazione ex-novo. zero
<glpiana> cobe571, quindi non hai fatto l'avanzamento. hai installato ex novo
<cobe571> esatto
<marcuskai> cobe571, che devo fare? lo copio?
<cobe571> 10.04.2
<cobe571> marcuskai: lo prendi come esempio te lo leggi e ti fai il tuo lanciatore
<glpiana> cobe571, controlla i permessi di .bash_history
<cobe571> già fatto amigo
<marcuskai> cobe571, ok grazie mille... =) mi metto subito a lavoro... :p
<glpiana> cobe571, e?
<cobe571> non è una questione di permessi mi sa
<glpiana> cobe571, chi è il proprietario di .bash_history?
<cobe571> comunque voglio andare a fondo alla cosa, non mi garba avere un sistema instabile che si perde in un bicchiere d'acqua
<glpiana> cobe571, allora, non perderti in frase buttate lì
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> sto problema è solo tuo, quindi dipende da qualcosa che non va sul tuo pc
<K99Brain> Mat3, un alimentatoore universale? uhmmmm, fatto apposta per portatili, si? non sarà mica di quelli dei marocchini
<cobe571> glpiana: ovvio
<K99Brain> Mat3, comunque è altamente probabile che sia quello, compra un alimentatore originale
<cobe571> mo te metto la corona
<V3NOM> se l'è presa?
<cricido> raga ma quando do il dd e dico di scrivere sulla cardd flash mi da accesso negato
<cricido> sapete perche ?
<OverMe> manca un sudo?
<glpiana> cobe571, quindi se il problema è solo della tua installazione aprire una segnalazione per un bug non ha alcun senso. ha più senso cercare di capire il problema. ,ma vedo che sei poco collaborativo per cui lasciamo stare
<cricido> eppure da desktop riesco ad accedere
<V3NOM> se ne e' andato!
<OverMe> glpiana, troppo tardi
<glpiana> OverMe, visto, i troll a quest'ora fan la pennica
<OverMe> gh
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: ciao, ricrodi la guida che hai linkato ieri? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows beh quando faccio  sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda2 mi dice Unable to automaticly select boot record for /dev/sda2
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, e perchè sda2?
<Mat3> grazie K99 brain
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, sda
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, non sda2
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: ok ma non sono numerate?
<Mat3> ne ho preso uno su eBay, ne avevo uno che finchè è durato è funzionato egregiamente
<Reggaeton-Dj> la guidia dice sdx
<Mat3> sempre universale
<Reggaeton-Dj> dove x è il # della partizione
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, l'mbr mica sta in una partizione
<marcuy> glpiana, cos'e fare la pennica?
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, non è il numero, è la lettera del disco
<cricido> come vedo la mia cf che sdb è?
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, infatti dice sdx e non sdxx
<OverMe> "Sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows."
<glpiana> marcuy, pennica = riposino. comuqnue per gli off topic si va su #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> cricido, sudo fdisk -l
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok K99Brain e glpiana quindi non uso la a e faccio sd2?
<cricido> si
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, no
<OverMe> -.-
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, usa sda
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, ma che sd2!!! sda
<marcuy> glpiana, vabbe
<Reggaeton-Dj> OverMe: sì ma l'fdisl mi dice che la partizione win sta sotto /dev/sda2
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, sda è il disco, sda1 sda2 sda3 le partizioni che ci sono dentro
<glpiana> marcuy, vabbè cosa?
<Reggaeton-Dj> non so se è un errore di stampa della guida o cosa
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok K99Brain
<OverMe> Reggaeton-Dj, leggi per cortesia, parla di DISCO non di partizione
<glpiana> Sostituire la dicitura «/dev/sdx» con il percorso relativo al disco contenente la partizione di Windows.
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, è un errore di lettura
<K99Brain> I/O error
<glpiana> K99Brain, ti ci metti anche te adesso? :P
<marcuy> glpiana, vabbè = va bene, comunque per gli off topic si va su #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcuy> :)
<glpiana> -.-
<OverMe> mio dio
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok quindi sda?
<cricido> .dev /sdb1
<glpiana> un kick? chi vota per un kick educativo?
<OverMe> o/
<massimo18> o/
<K99Brain> a chi?
<Reggaeton-Dj> a kick?
<cricido> e infatti mi torna pero dice nella guida che sto seguendo dd < ZeroShell-1.0.beta13-ALIX-CompactFlash-1GB.img > /dev/sdb1
<cricido> ma mi da accesso negato
<cricido> :((((((((((((
<OverMe> <OverMe> manca un sudo?
<K99Brain> cricido, ↑
<cricido> ùperche accesso negato anche con sudo
<OverMe> o_O
<glpiana> !paste | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: scusa ancora una cosa, ma posso seguire la stessa guida senza avere il cd di ubuntu?
<cricido> quel comando + sudo accesso negato idee
<cricido> '
<OverMe> !paste | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> cricido, mostraci il comando e l'errore
<cricido> ok
<marcuy> !pappa | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<cricido> ahahahahaha
<cricido> http://pastebin.com/YAv0jyZZ
<OverMe> cricido, sudo dd if=ZeroShell-1.0.beta13-ALIX-CompactFlash-1GB.img of=/dev/sdb1
<Reggaeton-Dj> raga ma c'è modo di ripristinare il boot loader senza cd live?
<cricido> ah
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, e come accedi al sistema?
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, se la tua installazione si avvia puoi farlo da lì
<Reggaeton-Dj> K99Brain: glpiana ora sono sull'installazione di ubuntu
<cricido> cosi scritto non vede l img overme
<Reggaeton-Dj> posso lavorare direttamente da qui?
<OverMe> cricido, fai vedere cosa dice, non interpretare
<Reggaeton-Dj> sennò mi tocca fare il CD aposta
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, allora segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cricido> allora lancio il tuo comando
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, partendo dal punto 5
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, non ti serve fare il chroot, se sei già dentro
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, tu devi ripristinare windows e poi eliminare ubuntu?
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, però devi mettere dei sudo davanti ai comandi
<Reggaeton-Dj> allora glpiana K99Brain io per ora ho tutto funzionante
<Reggaeton-Dj> devo eliminare ubuntu
<cricido> http://pastebin.com/y92UpZkr
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, ah
<K99Brain> spe
<Reggaeton-Dj> lasciando intatto il loader di win
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, allora continua come facevio prima anche dalla tua installazione
<glpiana> *facevi
<Reggaeton-Dj> cioè con la prima guida? sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda?
<OverMe> cricido, evidentemente quel file non è sulla scrivania, o l'hai scritto male
<K99Brain> Reggaeton-Dj, si
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, sì
<cricido> si che c'è
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok glpiana K99Brain
<Reggaeton-Dj> ce provo
<Reggaeton-Dj> DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda ^^
<OverMe> cricido, allora hai sbagliato nome
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, al riavvio ti dovrebbe aprtire windows
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok provo a riavviare, vi aggiorno...a dopo!
<cricido> http://pastebin.com/bRxJxkQp
<cricido> ho fatto ls
<OverMe> cricido, e ti sembra lo stesso file che hai detto prima?
<cricido> partito
<cricido> sembra
<cricido> spe
<glpiana> cricido, ma con if= e of= come ti ha detto OverMe hai provato?
<OverMe> glpiana, ha sbagliato a scrivere il file
<glpiana> OverMe, sì visto ora
<cricido> si visto
<cricido> :P
<cricido> pero sta guida è canbata porta miseria
<cricido> non  ha if = of =
<cricido> ma
<OverMe> quale guida?
<cricido> http://www.schaubh.ch/D10B_Router_UMTS_Installazione_CF.php
<cricido> su ubuntu
<glpiana> ufficialissima proprio
<cricido> qahahah
<OverMe> la guida è giusta
<cricido> guarda la sintassi
<OverMe> ma si presume che tu sia root
<OverMe> come si nota dal #
<cricido> si ma io facevo sudo
<OverMe> sudo non è come essere root
<cricido> um
<cricido> dd < è giusto ?
<OverMe> soprattutto quando usi le pipe e i <>
<cricido> quindi diciamo che è giusta
<OverMe> si
<cricido> ma over da un output alla fine il dd?
<OverMe> si
<cricido> mi rispondo da solo si :)
<OverMe> dice quanti byte ha copiato e quanto ci ha messo
<chunky> ciao a tutti
<cricido> :§)
<chunky> a chi posso chiedere un informazione?
<cricido> pero non riavvio provo se funziona a dopo
<nicotano> salve
<chunky> Sono nuovo del mondo di ubuntu
<V3NOM> capisco
<chunky> e dovrei connettermi in wifi tramite il mio portatile l'unico problema che la mia rete è pppoe quindi
<chunky> trovo la rete wifi, inserisco la mia pass di rete ma ovviamente non navigo su internet perchè non riuscivo a connettermi non avendo dato i dati account e pass del pppoe
<chunky> mi sapete aiutare?
<chunky> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<nicotano> chunky, provato a lanciare sudo pppoeconf ?
<chunky> si ho appena letto sul forum
<chunky> ora proverò quella...
<chunky> in caso vi contatto
<chunky> purtroppo essendo neofita mi sento un pò spaesato :)
<chunky> grazie cmq
<nicotano> chunky, vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FDispositiviSenzaFili%2FWiFiHowTo
<dei> ciao ragazzi! che voi sappiate per ubuntu c'è un programma che permette di creare foto di alto livello qualitativo??
<chunky> ok grazie seguirò
<nicotano> creare foto ? non si fanno più con la fotocamera
<chunky> e farò sapere...
<chunky> :)
<chunky> grazie a voi provo a lanciare linux
<chunky> a dopo
<nicotano> ciao chunky
<chunky> ciao e grazie
<dei> e ma nel senso, creare da un foglio di elaborazione bianco una fotografia di qualità :)
<dei> ......
<nkour> ?
<massimo18> ?
<dei> chiedevo: sapete se per ubuntu c'è un programma che permette di creare foto di alto livello qualitativo??
<e-DIO-t> dei: -le foto al piu' te le fa la macchina fotografica. Per l'editing delle foto personalmente conosco solo gimp. Per fare cose professionali pero' direi che photoshop [che non c'è, per linux] se la spadroneggia.
<dei> ad esempio  creare da un foglio di elaborazione bianco una fotografia di qualità :)
<nicotano> ma che vuol dire ???
<e-DIO-t> eh, allora gimp e tanta pazienza dei .
<e-DIO-t> credo "CAD" nicotano, nel senso piu' letterale del termine.
<dei> non so bene come spiegarmi :)
<nicotano> e-DIO-t, grazie, capito
<dei> e un programma tipo autikad per ubuntu?
<dei> *autokad
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> qualcuno sa come masterizzare un'immagine iso di windows su una chiavetta usb per renderla bootable?? ps: ho provato con dd ma non funziona.... grazie
<nicotano> !chat | tasx
<ubot-it> tasx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tasx> ok scusate ;)
<Mony1> ciao a tutti... sono nuova e'pochi gg che uso ubuntu . Giocando col pannelo ho eliminato l'applet network manager sopra a destra (quello che fa vedere la connessione wireless) quando clicco su aggiungi al pannello nell'elenco che mi appare nn c'e. Come posso farlo riapparire? grazie
<e-DIO-t> Mony1: indicator-applet
<Mony1> c'e solo indicatore e indicatore sessione
<nicotano> Mony1,  indicatore
<azmodeus> buonasera
<Mony1> mi ricopia solo 3 icone la posta la batteria e l'audio:-(
<Holden> Mony1, hai ubuntu? che versione?
<Mony1> lucid
<Holden> Mony1, sistema -> preferenze -> aplicazione all'avvio
<Holden> Mony1, controlla se hai "Gestore di rete"
<Holden> Gestore rete*
<Mony1> si c'e
<Holden> c'è il segno di spunta?
<Mony1> si
<Holden> Mony1, allora dovresti essere a posto. apri un terminale
<Mony1> ok
<Holden> Mony1, ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<Mony1> senza sudo?
<Mony1> prima
<Holden> si
<Mony1> ?
<Holden> senza
<Mony1> ok
<FloodBotIt2> Mony1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Mony1> scusaste
<Mony1> ho provato nn so se ho fatto giusto
<Holden> Mony1, cosa è uscito?
<Mony1> ho postato su pasterbin
<Holden> ok, ma metti qui l'indirizzo Mony1
<Mony1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573944/
<Holden> Mony1, è strano, l'applet è in esecuzione...
<Mony1> si sono anche online ma l'icona e'scomparsa
<Holden> Mony1, nel terminale lancia:  nm-applet --sm-disable
<Mony1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573946/
<Holden> Mony1, ok, fai una cosa. esci dalla sessione di gnome e rientra. vedi se riappare
<Mony1> gia`fatto
<Mony1> riappare soo se faccio un nuovo account ed entro da li
<Holden> hmm...
<Holden> Mony1, ok, un'altra prova
<Holden> Mony1, pkill nm-applet
<nicotano> Mony1,  prova così  sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  poi trova verso la fine  managed=false  e mettilo a true
<Holden> nicotano, quella impostazione si dovrebbe cambiare da /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf ed è potenzialmente dannosa se non hai configurato la scheda wifi da interfaces
<Holden> nicotano, il suo problema credo sia solo l'applet
<nicotano> Holden, ho letto un thread che portava risolto per la spazione icona
<nicotano> sparizione
<Holden> nicotano, hmm...ma quella opzione non fa quello, dice solo di non toccare le interfacce configurate in interfaces, poi non saprei
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> Holden, ok è come dici tu
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<Holden> nicotano, se ti interessa è spiegato in: /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<nicotano> Holden,  merci :) vado e leggo
<Holden> nicotano, :)
<thebestneo> ciao, sapete dirmi se esiste un programma che leggendo un testo lo scrive? sul forum ho letto che orca può essere impostato in questo modo...
<azmodeus_> thebestneo, che intendi dire? acquisizione vocale?
<thebestneo> azmodeus_: leggere un testo e trovarselo scritto su un file
<azmodeus_> thebestneo, quindi il pc lo deve acquisire vocalmente, no? =)
<thebestneo> azmodeus_: si si
<azmodeus_> thebestneo... devo dire che ne ho sentito parlare in diverse occasioni, ma ancora non mi è capitato di ritrovarmi con qualcosa di simile fra le mani...
<azmodeus_> thebestneo, prova a vedere un software chiamato... dragon 5, o qualcosa di simile... non so però se sia freeware o a pagamento...
<_Crow_> volevo un'info se possibile
<thebestneo> azmodeus_: eh anche io ho visto di qua e la cose abbozzate..
<michelefreschi> stavo cercando il file key3.db assieme al file signons3.txt che dovrebbero contenere le pw si firefox, ma non trovo il secondo... sapete se in ubuntu viene rinominato diversamente o se si trova in un altro posto?
<thebestneo> azmodeus_: è a pagamento
<azmodeus_> thebestneo, doh... =) ora mi hai incuriosito... portiamo avanti una ricerca! ^^
<raff> ciao ragazzi....sapete se su ubuntu 10.10 è possibile fare in modo che, dopo aver selezionato una serie di immagini, questi a un intervallo di 20/30 secondi si succedano?
<_Crow_> mi occorre un comando in linux  tipo ipconfig/all per winzoz
<thebestneo> azmodeus_: ok
<raff> *parlo del desktop
<nicotano> raff, usa shotwell e imposti i tempi
<raff> lo trovo
<glpiana> _Crow_, l'opzione all cosa fa su ipconfig?
<raff> nei repository?
<glpiana> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1355 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<glpiana> raff, sì
<raff> ok
<OverMe> _Crow_, ifconfig -a
<_Crow_> con ifconfig -a non ottengo l'indirizzo del gateway
<OverMe> route -n
<_Crow_> grazie OverMe
<_Crow_> una cosa vorrei sapere
<_Crow_> con route
<_Crow_> mi da default         172.19.255.254
<_Crow_> con route -n ottengo 0.0.0.0         172.19.255.254
<_Crow_> come mai
<OverMe> -n     show numerical addresses instead of trying to determine symbolic host names. This is useful if you are trying to determine why the route  to  your  nameserver
<OverMe>               has vanished.
<_Crow_> ok ho capito
<_Crow_> grazie mille
<azmodeus_> ma quanto è bello macbuntu??? XD
<nicotano> azmodeus_, guarda sul forum i thread in proposito :)
<azmodeus_> nicotano... yep, sto giusto seguendo una discussione in cui chiedo se possibile configurare il terminale sullo sfondo con questa impostazione! ^^
<nicotano> azmodeus_, posso solo dirti che ho letto di gente che ha avuto un sacco di problemi nel disinstallare questo ambiente
<azmodeus_> una cosa... qual'è quel programma di effetti grafici molto famoso, di cui non ricordo il nome, nonostante l'abbia letto tipo miliardi di volte??? XD
<nicotano> !compiz | azmodeus_
<ubot-it> azmodeus_: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<azmodeus_> nicotano, dici davvero?? XD beh, io sono molto fatalista... se qualcosa non va ci metto poco a formattare e reinstallare daccapo! XD anche se c'è uno script semplice semplice chiamato uninstall che dovrebbe funzionare abbastanza bene
<azmodeus_> nicotano, thx! ^
<nicotano> azmodeus_, "dovrebbe"  :)
<azmodeus_> nicotano, lol... non mi faccio problemi! =) sto sperimentando finalmente l'ambiente linux su un portatile da "combattimento"
<nicotano> azmodeus_, fai bene, il mio era solo un allarme giallo
<azmodeus_> nicotano, ti ringrazio in ogni caso! ^^ fa sempre piacere essere bene informati e soprattutto torna sempre comodo essere preparati al peggio! LP
<nicotano> :)
<_Crow_> OverMe: scusami è possibile risalire anche al mac della rete wifi a cui sono connesso
<_Crow_> oltre a usare nmap
<azmodeus_> hmmm... rendering method none...
<azmodeus_> che significa
<azmodeus_> ?
<OverMe> arp -a
<nicotano> azmodeus_, avrà a che fare con l'accelerazione 3d
<_Crow_> ;)
<azmodeus_> nicotano, quindi che cosa dovrei fare, se possibile fare qualcosa??? O.o
<nicotano> azmodeus_, molto probabilmente verranno usati i driver vesa che forniscono solo 2D
<_Crow_> grazie mille
<azmodeus_> nicotano, scusa, non ho capito! ^^ potresti spiegarmi?
<michelefreschi> come posso fare il bakup di Empathy?
<nicotano> azmodeus_, riguarda il driver della scheda grafica che verrà  usato senza fornire tridimensionalità
<nicotano> michelefreschi, nella tua home c'è una directory nascosta con quel nome, la copi dove vuoi
<michelefreschi> non l'ho trovata
<azmodeus_> nicotano, ma quindi in teoria lo script ha installato il programma?
<nicotano> che script hai lanciato quello per installare mcbuntu
<michelefreschi> .Empathy non c'è, può essere sottocartella di qualche altro programma?
<azmodeus_> nicotano, nono... allora, ho scaricato compiz-check_0-4-5_4
<azmodeus_> eseguendolo mi dice "rendering method: none" e poi skippa i due passaggi precedenti e si blocca con ERROR: No rendering method in use
<nicotano> azmodeus_, quello testa la possibilita di usare compiz  slla macchina , se hai poca ram e il procio non è moderno evita
<azmodeus_> nicotano, volevo dire i due passaggi successivi, non precedenti! ^^ comunque allora provo ac ontinuare... vediamo che cosa succede
<michelefreschi> .empathy non c'è nella mia home, può essere messa come sottocartella di qualche altro programma?
<michelefreschi> ?
<michelefreschi> nessuno?
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: Si trova in ~/local/share/Empathy
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: scusa.. ho sbagliato
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: ~/.local/share/Empathy
<azmodeus_> dove vado a trovare il risultato di questo comando "mkdir ~/.devilspie
<azmodeus_> ?
<michelefreschi> non lo trovo nemmeno lì!
<OverMe> O_O
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: hai tovato la cartella .local?
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: è una cartella nascosta
<azmodeus_> è per quello che nemmeno io vedo quelle che ho appena creato?? =)
<michelefreschi> si, arrivo fino a share, ma lì non ho empathy
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: per visualizzarla premi Ctrl+h sulla tua tastiera quando sei nella tua home
<azmodeus_> grazie anche a michele con cui sono riuscito ad arrivare alla soluzione! :P
<MatteoR> C'è una cartella con scritto Empathy (senza il puntino all'inizio)
<michelefreschi> si, si, so, grazie, ma in share vedo altri tipo pitivi, vino, etc... ma non empathy
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: Che versione di ubuntu hai?
<michelefreschi> 10.10
<MatteoR> deve essere lì
<OverMe> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<MatteoR> sei sicuro di essere nella tua home?
<michelefreschi> si
<MatteoR> Segui il link di OverMe
<MatteoR> OverMe: Danke
<michelefreschi> ok OverMe... grazie
<paolaccio> ciao a tutti..vorrei usare il portatile come router,mi spiego..vorrei collegare in rete il portatile tramite wi-fi e tramite lan fare andare la play station,help
<alexx2614> glpiana, ciao ti vorrei chiedere una cosa voglio programmare io io prima lo facevo con visual basic su windows per ubuntu cosa c'è di simile ?
<glpiana> !programmazione | alexx2614 vedi se c'è qualcosa di utile
<ubot-it> alexx2614 vedi se c'è qualcosa di utile: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<alexx2614> glpiana, grazie :D
<paolaccio> glpiana, nessuna idea?
<glpiana> paolaccio, no, sto guardando se trovo qualcosa
<paolaccio> grazie
<alexx2614> glpiana, eccolo trovato si chiama gambas grazie di nuovo :D
<glpiana> paolaccio, prova a vedere qui se è adatto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#head-e4ca817a26ae8f539b1f4d63064cfad222d12147
<paolaccio> glpiana, grazie infinite funziona benissimo
<glpiana> :)
<ml> qualcuno mi spiega questo comando: locate cursor |grep home
<glpiana> ml, cerca il file o la directory cursor e dal risultato che ottiene estare solo le righe che contengono la parola home
<glpiana> in pratica limita la ricerca di cursor solo alla home
<ml> ma non mi da risultati nel terminale?
<glpiana> ml, nemmeno a me
<glpiana> ml, se togli | grep home invece ne vedi parecchi
<ml> da come risultati i percorsi di tutti i temi dei cursori del mouse installati
<ml> oppure sbaglio?
<glpiana> ml, tutte le cose che nel nome contengono cursor
<ml> ok
<ml> quindi sto arrivando alla conclusione che i cursori del mouse non sono fotografie, ma file strani che non capisco nemmeno l'estensione... corretto?
<ml> scusa fotografie = immagini volevo dire
<glpiana> ml, puntatori (pointer) credo si chiamino, non cursori
<glpiana> ml, scrivi: eog /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/figures/normal_pointer.png
<ml> glpiana in proprietà del file da questo: Cursore X11 (image/x-xcursor)
<glpiana> ml, è quello che intendi?
<ml> voglio cominciare a capire come ubuntu tratta i cursori del mouse, in poche parole se sono immegini .png .jog o altro?
<ml> quel comando eog ?? me lo spieghi?
<glpiana> ml, eog è eye of gnome, il visualizzatore di imagini
<glpiana> ml, comunque ecco un esempio: /usr/share/icons/redglass/cursors/based_arrow_down: X11 cursor
<glpiana> ml, è proprio un formato di file
 * nicotano  saluta
<ml> ma tu le vedi? io non vedo niente?
<glpiana> ml, no, non lo visualizza
<glpiana> ml, ma non so dirti nulla al riguardo
<ml> beh è un argomento interessante visto che non lo conosci
<glpiana> ml, boh, può essere :)
<glpiana> ml, ma io uso il sistema, non lo faccio :)  però chiudiamo l'off topic
<ml> adesso sto usando  xchat, ma non riesco a copiare quello che si scrive qua  dentro !!! come devo fare per riuscirci?
<e-DIO-t> selezioni, copi -> incolli ?
<e-DIO-t> lo so che messa cosi' sembra semplice ml  :D
<ml> spiegati meglio, perchè nei menu non trovo il copia!!!!!
<glpiana> ml, seleziona quello che ti interessa e poi ti sposti dove vuoi copiare e premi sulla rotella del mouse
<e-DIO-t> selezioni = { click sinistro e trascini fin dove vuoi copiare }
<OverMe> ctrl + c
<OverMe> (it's a kind of magic)
<glpiana> ml, se non hai nè rotella nè terzo tasto, pigia insieme destro e sinistro
<e-DIO-t> copia = { ctrl + c , click destro -> copia }
<e-DIO-t> incolla  { crtl +v , nel terminale ctrl+ins, click destro -> incolla }
<glpiana> incollare con la rotella è più veloce
<ml> ok grazie pensavo che ci fosse anche nel menu contestuale!!
<ml> quello tast odestro etc
<ml> ultima domanda per oggi devo fare il backup , mi hanno consigliato Deja Dup, qualche suggerimento? o idee?
<glpiana> !backup | ml
<ubot-it> ml: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<ml> glpiana volevo solo sapere se deja dup era un buon strumento solo quello
<glpiana> ml, non lo conosco
<ml> OK GRAZIE
<glpiana> ma visto che chiedevi suggerimenti ti ho indicato la guida al backup
<ml> ho alcune finestr bloccate sullo schermo che non riesco a chiudere, sembrano bloccate, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> ml, finestre di che programmi?
<ml> la finestra della cartella dei cursori del mouse ad esempio
<ml> mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574032/
<glpiana> ml, in un terminale o in alt+f2 scrivi: xkill       e poi sposti la croce sulla finestra in questione e clicchi
<glpiana> ml, cosa ti da questo errore?
<Bravewolf> è piantato security.ubuntu.com?
<Bravewolf> 91.189.92.166 e 91.189.92.167 sono irraggiungibili...
<Bravewolf> (basta provare con apt-get update per vedere l'errore download)
<glpiana> Bravewolf, hai già provato a cambiare server?
<ml> glpiana xkill è stupendo grazie con il teschio!! uau
<glpiana> :)
<Bravewolf> glpiana: security è security
<Bravewolf> glpiana: non è in round robin?
<glpiana> Bravewolf, sì giusto
<Bravewolf> glpiana: btw, riscontri anche tu il problema?
<glpiana> Bravewolf, no aspetta, è mirrorato da quel che vedo. a me funziona, sono su garr
<Bravewolf> glpiana: sì, ha i mirror. ma almeno su debian è round-robin dns
<Bravewolf> glpiana: quindi ogni volta che ti connetti cambia indirizzo ip di destinazione per bilanciare il carico
<glpiana> Bravewolf, sì va beh, ma che c'entra adesso? hai provato a cambiare server?
<jester-> ml: che os usi che a me fa la croce e non la crapa da morto?
<glpiana> jester-, l'è 'ndai, avrà esagerato col teschio
<Bravewolf> glpiana: se forzo security sul garr è ovvio che vada. ma non è questo il punto. il garr non credo sia mirror primario. quindi non credo sia saggio usarlo per il ramo security
<Bravewolf> glpiana: a me interessa capire se security.ubuntu.com non risponde solo a me o anche ad altri
<glpiana> Bravewolf, quindi non sei andato su software-properties-gtk a cambiare server. ok
<Bravewolf> glpiana: boh... io vado da /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> come vuoi
<webpower> ragazzi gentilmente potete darmi l'output di un file .md5 generato da md5sums su ubuntu?
<webpower> un output a cazzo
<jester-> Bravewolf: pure io uso garr e al momento sembra incrocchjiato
<webpower> mi serve come esempio
<jester-> no si è schiodato
<Bravewolf> webpower: 41d2d275b0aed279030980587f6de7e9  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic (bastava google comunque)
<glpiana> webpower, 577e566cd18140ce0cfb2113362b1ef4  ma ste robe chiedile in chat, non qui
<webpower> glpiana, ok scusa
<webpower> comunque non scrive niente riguardo il programma?
<ml> cosa significa backup location?
<webpower> le info sull'autore tipo...
<Bravewolf> jester-: anche archive.canonical.com sembra non passarsela bene
<jester-> ml: il posto dove vuoi mettere il backup
<ml> ok dove voglio metterli, non dove prendo i file giusto?
<jester-> Bravewolf: è quello che ci mette un momento a tirare giu la roba e va come un 56k
<jester-> ml: si
<ml> Encription ??
<jester-> ml: se lo vuoi criptare
<ml> quindi tipo mettere la password? per far si che nessuno riesca ad aprirli?
<Bravewolf> glpiana: il garr va... è aggiornato a stamattina alle 7:30 circa
<glpiana> ml, e per complicarsi la vita
<ml> era solo per sapere, adesso il bacup mi ha fatto  tre file .gz è giusto?
<glpiana> Bravewolf, quindi lì security va?
<glpiana> ml, se gli hai tìfatto fare il tar.gz è giustp che ti abbia creato un tar.gz
<glpiana> *giusto
<Bravewolf> glpiana: sì, come era scontato, andato gli altri rami
<Bravewolf> glpiana: tuttavia per quello che dicevo prima non sarebbe mai da mettere un mirror specifico per il ramo security
<glpiana> bene, meno male che le cose scontate funzioonano
<ml> allora difftar  e sigtar, ?? cosa sono?
<glpiana> Bravewolf, lo stai dicendo nel posto sbagliato a chi non si occupa di ste cose
<ml> duplicity-full.20110301T172311Z.vol1.difftar.gz
<Bravewolf> glpiana: ok. i manteiners dei server dove sono
<Bravewolf> ?
<glpiana> Bravewolf, e che ne so, mica siamo all'ufficio informazioni :D
<glpiana> !chat | Bravewolf
<ubot-it> Bravewolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bravewolf> glpiana: non ti ho mica trattato come tale!
<glpiana> Bravewolf, no va beh, chiedevi dove sono i mantainers. sembrava :) ma chiudiamo l'off topic please
<lp> sto facendo il backup, ho questo timore: se il backup è lungo è il monitor, mi si spegne, e il computer va in pausa durante il backup, la procedura si ferma? è un dubbio fondato?
<nicotano> lp, è il monitor che va in stanby il processo continua
<nicotano> lp se la cpu è impegnata  non va in pausa
<lp> non ne sono cosi sicuro, perchè per riaccendere o rifar partire il computer devo schiacciare il tasto di accensione!!
<glpiana> lp, allora va in stand by
<nicotano> lp sta copiando file
<lp> come faccio a non farlo andare in standby? si sto copiado i file
<glpiana> lp, sistema preferenze gestione alimnetazione
<lp> ok poi?
<glpiana> lp, e poi guardi che impostazioni hai e le correggi nel caso in cui portassero il pc a spegnersi
<lp> non parla di spegnimento parla di mettere il computwer in pausa se inattivo per 10 minuti, con la spunta rallentare i dischi quando possibile
<lp> posso mettere mai come pausa?
<glpiana> lp, certo che puoi
<glpiana> chi te lo vieta?
<lp> ok ,allora se metto mai e poi metto lo schermo in pausa se inattivo per 10 minuti, dopo come faccio a metterre in funzione il sistema? basta muovere il mouse?
<glpiana> sì
<lp> nel programma di backupo trovo anche questa scritta resume Later, significa che il backup si puo fermare e poi riprendere dopo?
<Alex_____> ciao a tutti! ho ubuntu 10.10, vorrei installare office 2007 ma non so come fare, ho provato con wine ma non funziona, qualcuno può aiutarmi????
<glpiana> lp, penso di sì
<nicotano> Alex_____,  openoffice non funziona?
<glpiana> Alex_____, credo ti servano programmi a pagamento, tipo crossover se c'è ancora
<nicotano> Alex_____, con wine no funge forse con virtualbox
<Alex_____> si funziona ma, ahimè, devo maneggiare alcune opzioni di word
<Alex_____> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<glpiana> Alex_____, credo ti servano programmi a pagamento, tipo crossover se c'è ancora
<Alex_____> senza comprare programmi posso farlo?
<glpiana> Alex_____, se non va sotto wine penso proprio di no. puoi sempre mettere windows sotto virtualbox
<nicotano> Alex_____, prova con virtualbox
<lp> sto facendo il backup di un server nas, secondo voi da altre postazioni posso lavorare su alcune cartelle presenti sullo stesso nas? oppure è pericoloso?
<glpiana> !chat | lp
<ubot-it> lp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex_____> installo virtualbox
<Alex_____> sta installando...
<roger__> Ciao a tutti. Ancora non sono riuscito a connettermi con la webcam su skype con ubuntu 10.04... Chi mi aiuta..^_^..???
<glpiana> roger__, la webcam viene vista da skype?
<roger__> no
<glpiana> roger__, e cheese la vede?
<roger__> si
<glpiana> roger__, chiudi skype
<roger__> ok...fatto
<glpiana> roger__, apri un terminale
<roger__> fatto
<glpiana> roger__, scrivi: ls /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> dimmi se elenca
<roger__> no, non lo elenca
<glpiana> roger__, ls /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<roger__> si
<glpiana> perfetto, è lo stesso comando di prima :)
<roger__> sissi
<glpiana> roger__, scrivi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<glpiana> roger__, prova se così va
<roger__> ora apre skype!
<roger__> ...ma ora faccio la prova...aspetta!
<glpiana> roger__, sì, ok, vedi se va la webcam
<roger__> asp..
<Alex_____> glpiana ho installato virtualbox, ora cosa faccio??
<glpiana> !virtualbox | Alex_____ installi windows se ce l'hai
<ubot-it> Alex_____ installi windows se ce l'hai: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<roger__> ...:-(....niente da fare...
<glpiana> roger__, richiudi skype
<roger__> ok
<roger__> fatto
<glpiana> roger__, scrivi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<glpiana> e riprova
<roger__> niente...
<roger__> :-(
<glpiana> roger__, non ne ho altre
<roger__> un abbraccio..
<roger__> ^_^
<glpiana> :)
<roger__> quale altro sistema linux mi potresti consigliare?... Attualmente ho un desktop AMD del 2002 con un giga di ram...
<nicotano> roger__,  prova mint forse ti funzia
<glpiana> roger__, stando su ubuntu puoi provare lubuntu o xubuntu
<roger__> cosa è mint?
<glpiana> mint è una distribuzione derivata da ubuntu. ma siamo off topic
<nicotano> una derivata di ubuntu e mint con lxde è ancora meglio di lubuntu  chiuso OT
<roger__> Grazie ragazzi...a presto..-_^
<Bravewolf> OK, ragazzi. mi sono informato
<Bravewolf> security.ubuntu.com NON viene distribuito ai mirror in maniera centralizzata
<glpiana> !chat | Bravewolf
<ubot-it> Bravewolf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bravewolf> glpiana: È INERENTE
<glpiana> -.-
<Bravewolf> glpiana: se no se vuoi non vi dico come vengono distribuiti gli updates
<Bravewolf> glpiana: a me sembra una questione importante
<Bravewolf> glpiana: se non lo è pazienza
<glpiana> Bravewolf, come vengono distribuito non c'entra nulla con questo canale
<Bravewolf> glpiana: c'entra se vengono date notizie sbagliate su come va configurato il sources.list
<glpiana> che palle
<glpiana> !irc | Bravewolf
<ubot-it> Bravewolf: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> base vuoi dirlo a qualcuno, cosa che non ho alcuna intenzione di vietarti e ci mancherebbe, c'è il canale apposta
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bravewolf> va bene. arrangiatevi
<glpiana> eh ma che carattere sta gente!
<Bravewolf> (ps: l'altro giorno ho scoperto un mirror del garr fermo al 2007. se vuoi ti faccio vedere l'email della segnalazione)
<glpiana> !chat | Bravewolf e tre!
<ubot-it> Bravewolf e tre!: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bravewolf> glpiana: e 4
<Bravewolf> glpiana: dai basta. io ho finito. non continuare. ho terminato. sii saggio. se qualcuno vuole info mi contatti
<OverMe> oh hi
<kakuzu86> hi
<lp> CIAO devo installare un tema http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=121197&id=1&tan=86614645&PHPSESSID=afda3d8f39f1fec4df0922ad5193b30chttp://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=121197&id=1&tan=86614645&PHPSESSID=afda3d8f39f1fec4df0922ad5193b30c
<andreia> sono nuovo e cerco aiuto
<lp> come devo fare? è un tar.gz
<lp> andreia non devi chiedere aiuto devi fare la domanda e poi se qualcuno sa ti da una mano
<K99Brain> lp, apri sistema preferenze aspetto
<lp> ok poi?
<K99Brain> lp, poi trascina il file del tema direttamete su quella finestra
<lp> ok grazie
<andreia> ok.. ho un AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+ 1.80GHz e 2,00 GB di RAM
<andreia> mi sono perso sulle versioni di UBUNTU da scaricare per passare a questo sistema
<andreia> 32 o 64 bit?
<andreia> versione dvd?
<OverMe> puoi metterle entrambe
<andreia> Grazie OverMe... il file scaricato è ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386  .. va bene?
<OverMe> si
<neramarea> 'sera... ho un grosso problema: l'avvio di ubuntu è lentissimo; chi ha visto il mio file di registro mi ha detto che dev'esserci qualche problema sul disco (controllo dischi ok, però...), poichè ripete all'infinito le stesse linee -migliaia di volte!- qualcuno ne capisce qualcosa? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573589/
<andreia> ok ho masterizzaro il cd d'installazione... se uso "prova e installa" potrò tornare indietro su windows?
<attemptD> usi prova
<attemptD> non installa.
<claudio_> prova
<andreia> ok grazie
<claudio_> ciao
<andreia> ma come mai non ci sono virus su linux?
<claudio_> non so
<attemptD> 1% del mercato. struttura diversa.
<neramarea> mi vien da piangere... il mio ubuntu si sta winsozzando... aiuto!
<claudio_> stiamo affondando?
<claudio_> boooooo
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao claudio_
<MatteoR> ops... troppo tardi
<enzotib> ola
<ubuntiana> #arcilesbicanapoli.fc
<Adormath> salve a tutti! qualcuno mi da una mano a capire come posso entrare nella pagina di configurazione del mio router alice?
<ErVito> LOL
<Adormath> dimenticavo: ovviamente il classico 192.168.1.1 non funzoina
<enzotib> Adormath, leggere il manuale del router?
<Adormath> enzotib non esiste un manuale che consideri l'opzione ubuntu :)
<enzotib> Adormath, se c'è un accesso web, è indipendente dal s.o.
<Adormath> però con windows funzionava benissimo dando al browser 192.168.1.1
<Adormath> ora non va...
<enzotib> Adormath, se funzionava con windows, deve funzionare anche con ubuntu, il problema allora sta altrove
<Adormath> può essere , però da solo non ci son arrivato , per questo chiedo se qualcuno è in vena di aiuti qui :)
<enzotib> Adormath, sei collegato al router in wireless o con cavo?
<Adormath> cavo
<enzotib> Adormath, e navigare navighi? cioè, ora stai usando quello stesso pc per collegarti qui in chat?
<Adormath> sisi
<enzotib> Adormath, e cosa succede quando vai a quell'indirizzo?
<Adormath> funziona tutto benissimo,ma vorrei passare da cavo a wifi per usare anche il portatile e per questo vorrei entrare nella pagina di configurazione. I router alice non prevedono entrambe le cose ...è ridicolo ma pare vada così
<enzotib> Adormath, ripeto: e cosa succede quando vai a quell'indirizzo, cioè 192.168.1.1?
<Adormath> carica carica e mi da pagina non raggiungibile
<Adormath> sto aspettando il messaggio esatto per citarlo
<enzotib> Adormath, strano, non saprei cosa può essere
<Adormath> nemmeno io :D
<Adormath> grazie comunque
<OverMe> Adormath, facci vedere un: route -n
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574126/
<OverMe> Adormath, ifconfig -a && ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<Adormath> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574127/
<OverMe> Adormath, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123 && ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<OverMe> e fallo finire il comando
<Adormath> ups pensavo avesse finito
<Adormath> OverMe , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574129/
<OverMe> non hai dato il comando che ti ho dato
<OverMe> il secondo è diverso
<enzotib> OverMe, manca il sudo
<OverMe> vero azz
<Adormath> io ho fatto copia incolla la vedo dura che sia diverso :)
<Adormath> dove lo metto il sudo
<Adormath> sul secondo?
<OverMe> Adormath, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123 && ping -c3 192.168.1.1
 * MatteoR Buona sera
<Adormath> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574136/
<OverMe> Adormath, prova ora a collegarti
<Adormath> OverMe ,funziona! grazie mille .. tanto per .. cosa ho fatto esattamente?
<OverMe> l'interfaccia di rete non aveva un indirizzo ip, quindi non potevi collegarti
<OverMe> la connessione coma l'hai impostata?
<OverMe> *come
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<MatteoR> ciao xfire78xx
<xfire78xx> ciao MatteoR ..
<Adormath> in automatico come ethernet
<Adormath> da manuale diciamo
<OverMe> Adormath, ma l'hai fatto da network manager? dalla scheda "dsl" ?
<Adormath> OverMe , no da terminale
<Adormath> OverMe , dsl config
<OverMe> Adormath, fai vedere  /etc/network/interfaces
<Adormath> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574143/
<Adormath> OverMe devo staccarmi ora, grazie ancora
<Adormath> ciao
<OverMe> ok, ciao
<utonta> aiuto!! sono passata da windows a knoppix, ora voglio installare ubuntu ma inserisco il dvd e non si installa
<MatteoR> utonta: Hai provato a riavviare?
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> utonta: non riesci ad entrare nel cd una volta riavviato?
<utonta> si ma non fa l'avvio
<MatteoR> utonta: Forse devi modificare la sequenza di boot dal BIOS. Devi mettere l'unità CD davanti all'Hard disk
<MatteoR> utonta: capisci cosa intendo?
<utonta> aprendo l'exe del dvd accedo al menù e clicco su ubuntu 10.10
<utonta> l'ho fatto
<MatteoR> !boot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot'
<MatteoR> !bios
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bios'
<utonta> ho fatto f2 sono entrata nel bios e ho messo al primo posto lettore dvd
<utonta> da quando ho messo knoppix non va più niente
<MatteoR> utonta: in che senso non và più niente?
<utonta> con knoppix non mi connetto più col cavo
<MatteoR> utonta: Quale cavo?
<utonta> cavo di rete
<utonta> ho fastweb
<utonta> va solo il wi fi
<MatteoR> utonta: Ok. Hai provato prima a dare un occhiata in giro prima di farti prendere dal panico?
<MatteoR> so google
<MatteoR> su google
<utonta> si ho provato mille volte, addirittura mi veniva lo schermo a rovescio
<utonta> a sentire gli altri sembrava tanto facile
<MatteoR> se coleghi il cavo non succede niente?
<MatteoR> *colleghi
<utonta> il bello è che ho tolto del tutto windows dalla partizione
<MatteoR> utonta: tranquilla. Non lo rimpiangerai
<utonta> infatti mi piaceva con il cd live, ma ora sono preoccupata
<MatteoR> utonta: Ok tranquilla. Ora vediamo
<utonta> non riesco nemmeno più a rimettere vista per poi passare ad ubuntu perchè dice che non ha lo spazio file temporanei
<utonta> ho preso il dvd di ubuntu dalla rivista total linux
<MatteoR> utonta: il cavo è simile a questo?
<MatteoR> utonta: http://www.winboard.org/forum/attachments/winxp-netzwerk/43444d1261984672-problem-mit-d-lan-rj45.jpg
<utonta> rj45, il problema non è il cavo è che non riesco più nemmeno a fare la partizione
<MatteoR> utonta: ci 6?
<MatteoR> utonta: Tranquilla non agitarti. Posso mettere in riga anche knoppix
<utonta> speriamo!
<MatteoR> però vine in #ubuntu-it-chat, perchè qui il supporto è solo per ubuntu
<MatteoR> *vieni
<MatteoR> !chat | utonta
<ubot-it> utonta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utonta> infatti io voglio installare ubuntu
<utonta> ma knoppix non me lo permette
<MatteoR> utonta: hai cambiato i paramtetri del BIOS?
<utonta> sii
<MatteoR> riesci ad entrare nel cd riavviando il pc
<MatteoR> knoppix o non knoppix deve entrare
<MatteoR> nel cd
<MatteoR> metti il cd nell'unità e riavvia
<utonta> sarebbe il massimo che mi tocca portare il pc a qualcuno
<utonta> e spendere pure dei soldi
<utonta> possibile che non si possa brasare tutto e ripartire da 0
<MatteoR> utonta: metti il cd nel lettore e riavvia il pc... dovresti entrare in modalità live nel cd
<MatteoR> !installazione | utonta
<ubot-it> utonta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<utonta> non è un dvd live è ubuntu dentro un dvd di una rivista, nonè avviabile
<MatteoR> ah... sarà un file .iso. devi masterizzarlo su un cd
<utonta> l'avevo già fatto e knoppix me lo apre come file audio
<MatteoR> utonta: Provato con il tasto destro?
<MatteoR> utonta: del mouse
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> dovrebbe essere un programma tipo k3b o una cosa simile
<utonta> ti posso spedire il pc?
<utonta> non mi fa aprire niente di quel dvd di ubuntu
<MatteoR> utonta: se premi il tasto destro che ti dice?
<ezio> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come far funzionare amule?
<MatteoR> utonta: hai un menù. tra questi dovrebbe essere "apri con.." o simile
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> premi
<MatteoR> apri con
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> ti viene fuori un elenco di programmi
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> cerca k3b
<utonta> non c'è
<MatteoR> o masterizzazione o qualcosa che possa masterizzare un cd
<ezio> amule?
<utonta> forse
<utonta> trovato k3b
<lerry> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutrami con l'installazione di Ubuntu su chiavetta USB?
<MatteoR> ok premi lì
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> ti viene fuori k3b
<utonta> si
<MatteoR> ora non mi ricordo come è fatto k3b, ma cerca qualcosa dtipo "burn" o "masterizza" o "scrivi" o non so
<lerry> Ma è il canale giusto per quello di cui ho bisogno?
<MatteoR> lerry: scusa arrivo subito
<utonta> un momento
<lerry> ok matteoR fai pure aspetto.
<MatteoR> lerry: unetbootin puoi installare con usb
<lerry> ho seguito delle guide o comunque dei post sul forum di ubuntu
<lerry> e sto incrociando le dita perchè ho paura di aver fatto qualche danno
<utonta> scusa ma se ho dentro il dvd di ubuntu come faccio a masterizzare?
<lerry> Sostanzialmente ho caricato la ISO su un CD (ubuntu 10.10) e l'ho avviata dal mio PC che ha già sia Seven che Ubuntu installato
<MatteoR> utonta: Sposta il file sul desktop e premi il tastod estro ecc come hai fatto prima (giusto non ci avevo pensato)
<utonta> ok
<lerry> ho inserito la pendrive da 4 Gb e quando è comparso il menù in cui scegliere dove installare ubuntu ho selezionato
<lerry> l'ultima, quella che diceva di impostare manualmente le cose.
<MatteoR> lerry: Ok, le partizioni te le fai da te
<utonta> dopo presumo che dovrò inserire un dvd
<MatteoR> utonta: Riesci a dirmi quanto è grande il file? Se è più piccolo di 700MB basta un cd
<lerry> Ora non ricordo con esattezza ma ho cercato la chiavetta dall'elenco, l'ho selezionata, e ho impostato il file system EXT4 sotto ho messo "\"
<utonta> serve un dvd
<MatteoR> lerry: Ok. Non hai cancellato la partizione di seven?
<lerry> adesso sta facendo l'installazione ma se per caso avessi sbagliato qualcosa rischio di perdere tutti i dati?
<lerry> no
<MatteoR> prenditi un dvd vergine e masterizzalo
<lerry> Ho paura che adesso stia installando da qualche altra parte ma finchè non finisce non so
<ezio> nessuno sa come aumentare la velocità di amule?
<utonta> ok
<lerry> essendo pessimista, è possibile che in qualche modo abbia scritto sopra la partizione di Seven?
<MatteoR> ezio: tenere amule sempre attaccato. Ricevi crediti e hai più fonti da dove scaricare
<attemptD> lerry hai scelto la partizione tu?
<lerry> si
<attemptD> e allora e' possibile.
<ezio> matteor grazie
<lerry> ho scelto la partizione da 4304 MB e penso sia proprio la chiavetta visto che era FAT32
<utonta> sta masterizzando
<attemptD> lerry allora tranquillo.
<attemptD> seven e' ntfs sicuro.
<attemptD> oltre che molto piu' grande. :)
<MatteoR> utonta: Il file che stai masterizzando si chiama ubuntu(non so che versione, ecc).iso?
<MatteoR> utonta: se sì, allora ok
<lerry> l'ho selezionata e si è colorata di verde poi ho messo quelle 2 robe (Ext4 e "\") e ho cliccato INSTALLA
<utonta> si
<lerry> speriamo..
<MatteoR> utonta:  ok bene. Poi inserisci il cd nell'unità e riavvia. Per ilr esto c'è la guida per l'installazione grafica. Ora ti mando il link con ubot-it
<MatteoR> !installazione | utonta
<ubot-it> utonta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<utonta> grzie
<utonta> sei stato molto gentile
<MatteoR> utonta: Moeno male che ho avuto kde, altrimenti eravamo fritti
<aladeluxe> buona serata e mi serve un SUPER AIUTO
<aladeluxe> ho comprato oggi ASROCK 3D NET TOP vi ho installato Ubuntu, favoloso in tutto ma l'audio? Non si sente nulla...
<madadam1> ragazzi esiste un emulatore driver per stampanti?
<anGe> ciao a tutti
<madadam1> purtroppo ho una stampante non supportata
<aladeluxe> c'e' qualcosa da installare????
<lerry> Grazie attemptD!
<aladeluxe> nessuno sa nulla, e dire che avevo messo proprio UBUNTU :(
<maddler> aladeluxe: molto banalmente, controllato l'audio? :)
<maddler> a volte la soluzione e` la piu` semplice
<aladeluxe> come controllato l'audio? certo...
<maddler> aladeluxe: a volte sono le cavolate che sfuggono...
<aladeluxe> dimmi maddle
<aladeluxe> sono su sound preferences a tutto volume
<maddler> potrebbe essere la scheda audio non supportata... anche se e` un po' strano...
<aladeluxe> hardware mi da internal audio 1 input analog stereo imput
<maddler> prova lanciare da linea di comando: lspci | grep -i audio
<aladeluxe> ok
<aladeluxe> pero' c'e' un problema ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc...
<maddler> con quel comando dovresti riuscire a vedere che scheda video monta l'AsROck
<maddler> e partendo da questa info puoi provare a cercare se ci siano problemi noti
<aladeluxe> allora sono riuscito monta Audio Device Intel Corporation 82001H
<aladeluxe> ICh8 family Hd Audio Controller
<aladeluxe> e Nvidia Corporation High Definition Aduio Controller
<maddler> mah... dovrebbe essere supportata senza grossi problemi...
<maddler> sorry... non saprei che dirti...
<aladeluxe> appunto tu cosa faresti a sto punto (sono collegato in hdmi al tv)
<maddler> cercare su google se qualcun altro ha avuto problemi...
<maddler> vedere se i moduli sono caricati...
<aladeluxe>  sudo apt-get install module-assistant (useless cause you already have it if it's not the first time you do the trick) sudo m-a update sudo m-a prepare sudo m-a a-i alsa
<maddler> dico quelli della scheda audio... *snd*
<aladeluxe> non saprei l'unico suggerimento che ho trovato e' questo
<maddler> prova ad accedere da console... lancia alsamixer, verifica che i livelli siano alzati e prova ad ascoltare un mp3 con mplayer o mpg123
<aladeluxe> ok provo
<aladeluxe> mi sta aggiornando alsa source
<media> salve.. ho una installazione server 8.04 ancora attiva
<media> ho visto bollettini di sicurezza riguardanti questa versione
<media> ma non riesco ad aggiornare con apt-get
<media> c'è qualche impostazione da modificare?
<media> è legato al termine del periodo LTS?
<aladeluxe> maddier sono ancora al 45½ hai ancora una decina di minuti?
<maddler> aladeluxe: per il momento si
<aladeluxe> ok sto aspettando che finisca di fare il building alsa source
<aladeluxe> fatto ora dove devo aprire alsa
<aladeluxe> mi puoi suggerire qualcosa?
<ZaBnT> ciao a tutti
<ZaBnT> chi da un aiuto veloce, veloce?
<ZaBnT> connessione di rete , creo una VPN , dopodichè la salvo... ma poi, da dove eseguo ?...
<ZaBnT> sleeping.....
<maddler> aladeluxe: alsamixer
<aladeluxe> ok
<maddler> e poi mpg123 per ascoltare gli mp3
<aladeluxe> le ho provate tutte nessun audio, mi restera' che mettere windows 7? :(((((((((((
<Melk> Ciao a tutti, ho provato a compilare un programma con gcc ed è ok
<Melk> ma non riesco  a farlo partire. come faccio?
<nuvola> ciao m COME FACCIO
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-02
<madadam1> nessuno di voi ha una stampante fax canon? io ho una laser 5750, non riesco a trovare i driver
<History> ciao
<History> ho installato kde 4.6 su ubuntu ora il microfono per skype ha smesso di funzionare.
<lextor> ciao a tutti
<lextor> c e qualcuno?
<yvesBsAs> ciao lextor , esponi il problema
<lextor> avevo installato 10.10 ma ho un problema con lo schermo mi sfarfalla come se non lo riconoscesse mentre la 9.10 funzionava bene ho un ati readonx1300
<webpower> yvesBsAs, un consiglio, meglio lacie o wd?
<yvesBsAs> lacie costruisce HD?
<yvesBsAs> mi pare facesse solo contenitori esterni, quelli usb
<yvesBsAs> dentro hanno seagate o altro
<lextor> wd sono sempre andati bene
<lextor> l unica cosa wd avevano sempre minore velocita rispetto agli altri
<lextor> 5400 invece che7500
<lextor> yvesBsAs nessuna soluzione al mio problema
<yvesBsAs> lextor, non conosco le problematiche delle ati, aspetta uno che conosca, riuppa la domanda fra un pò
<lextor> ok
<webpower> yvesBsAs, c'è qualche modo che non sia smontarlo, per vedere che marca di hd c'è dentro ad un lacie?
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<webpower> yvesBsAs, adesso ho in prova un lacie
<webpower> ma ha i bordi un pò taglienti
<webpower> :\
<yvesBsAs> dai sudo parted -l e vedi cosa ha dentro
<Shin3> \o
<raff0z> buongiorno a tutti!
<raff0z> avrei un piccolo problema ... se faccio killall gnome-panel ... mi cade la connessione ... ed è come se il network manager smettesse di funzionare , di conseguenza non riesco a connettermi più
<sage79> salve. ho necessità di installare openssl da sorgenti. ho meglio openssl-dev. è incluso nei sorgenti di openssl? grazie
<enzotib> sage79: sostanzialmente sudo apt-get build-dep openssl && apt-get --compile source openssl
<glpiana> ola
 * OverMe oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<hey> ciao ragazzi....ho un grosso problema....non mi funziona + la connessione internet e adesso.sono su con il cellulare......mi potete dare aiuto?
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<lince> ciao a tutti. come posso rimuovere la beta 4 di firefox? non si disinstalla nemmeno da teminale
<frigOvuotO> buongiorno ho scoperto che il driver della mia scheda video funziona con un solo tipo di kernel
<maddler> frigOvuotO: ci vuol culo... :)
<frigOvuotO> e allora son sfigato come al solito...
<frigOvuotO> anche in queste cose
<OverMe> ...
<maddler> beh, poteva andare peggio...
<frigOvuotO> la mia affermazione è imprecisa....nel senso che non so se esistono soluzioni al problema
<OverMe> se spiegassi bene il problema magari...
<massimo18> frigOvuotO: magari specificando marca e modello della scheda video
<frigOvuotO> la marca è una geforce 7600 nvidia
<massimo18> frigOvuotO: allora non dovresti avere nessun problema
<frigOvuotO> i due kernel in questione sono il kernel di ubuntu 10.04 e quello di ubuntu studio
<massimo18> ?
<OverMe> se torno tra una paio d'ore l'avrai detto che problema hai?
<frigOvuotO> allora mi spiego meglio
<OverMe> * rumore di corvi in lontananza *
<frigOvuotO> avevo ubuntu 10.04 con il suo kernel poi volevo aggiungere il kernel di ubuntustudio perchè suono e mi serve e  quando lo inserito al riavvio ho scelto dal grub il kernel di ubuntustudio ma purtroppo si presentava un problema ricorrente della mia scheda che è quello che si  spegne il monitor cosi sono andato nel ripristino del kernel di ubuntustudio cosi dalla shell come root ho installato il driver della mia scheda video al
<frigOvuotO>  riavvio andando dal kernel di ubuntustudio funzionava. Poi ho riavviato nuovamente per tornare al kernel di ubuntu 10 ma non si spegneva il monitor....ecco il problema installo il driver per un kernel ma nell'installarlo lo elimino dall'altro...
<frigOvuotO> avevo ubuntu 10.04 con il suo kernel poi volevo aggiungere il kernel di ubuntustudio perchè suono e mi serve e quando lo inserito al riavvio ho scelto dal grub il kernel di ubuntustudio ma purtroppo si presentava un problema ricorrente della mia scheda che è quello che si spegne il monitor cosi sono andato nel ripristino del kernel di ubuntustudio cosi dalla shell come root ho installato il driver della mia scheda video al riavvio
<frigOvuotO>  andando dal kernel di ubuntustudio funzionava. Poi ho riavviato nuovamente per tornare al kernel di ubuntu 10 ma non si spegneva il monitor....ecco il problema installo il driver per un kernel ma nell'installarlo lo elimino dall'altro...
<frigOvuotO> avevo ubuntu 10.04 con il suo kernel poi volevo aggiungere il kernel di ubuntustudio perchè suono e mi serve e quando lo inserito al riavvio ho scelto dal grub il kernel di ubuntustudio ma purtroppo si presentava un problema ricorrente della mia scheda che è quello che si spegne il monitor cosi sono andato nel ripristino del kernel di ubuntustudio cosi dalla shell come root ho installato il driver della mia scheda video al riavvio
<frigOvuotO>  andando dal kernel di ubuntustudio funzionava. Poi ho riavviato nuovamente per tornare al kernel di ubuntu 10 ma non si spegneva il monitor....ecco il problema installo il driver per un kernel ma nell'installarlo lo elimino dall'altro...
<Holden> per favore puoi scriverlo di nuovo, ho la finestra a metà e non lo vedo bene...
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<ichi> volevo sapere una cosa
<ichi> io uso Terminator come emulatore di terminale. L'ho settato trasparente e senza decoraioni, quindi una finestra trasparente col testo dentro. Vorrei che all'avvio del terminale, si dockasse in basso a sinistra perchè ho lo sfondo con dei bordi particolari in cui vorrei bloccare l terminale
<ichi> come faccio a configurarlo in modo che si blocchi sempre a certe coordinate?
<frigOvuotO_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574381/
<K99Brain> ichi, prova a vedere su man terminator se ha delle opzioni tipo -geometry o simili
<tortuga> ciao
<ichi> eh no
<ichi> con terminator posso emulare anche gnome-terminal volendo.. posso anche usare gnome-terminal come terminale predefinito ma volevo + ke altro sapere se è possibile fare in modo di bloccare i terminali all'avvio in un determinato punto del desktop
<ichi> ovviamente se ne apro uno me lo apre in un punto a casaccio su desktop
<onebitxajax> qualcuno me da una  nao con questo errore?
<onebitxajax> error while loading shared libraries: libkio.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<onebitxajax> ho instalòllato libkio5 mi ha installato mezzo kde
<onebitxajax> é_è
<OverMe> devi installare kdelibs4c2a
<onebitxajax> weeee OverMe
<onebitxajax> ma posso disinstallare quel popo di roba di prima?
<OverMe> probabile
<maddler> in teoria dopo che rimuovi le kio5 un apt-get autoremove dovrebbe far pulizia
<onebitxajax> ok provuiamo
<onebitxajax> adesso mi dice
<onebitxajax> libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<sage79> salve. come faccio a sostiutire openoffice con libreoffice?
<remix_tj> ti pongo una domanda piu' fine... perche' dovresti farlo? :-)
<sage79> perchè è più vicino alla filosofia dell'opesource
<onebitxajax> OverMe<-- come posso sapoere a che pacchetto appartiene una libreria cosi non ti disturbo
<OverMe> z0mg
<remix_tj> sage79: comunque ti scarichi i pacchetti dal sito e li installi, tutto qui (e comunque e' uguale a openofficE)
<OverMe> onebitxajax, io uso apt-file search nomefile
<OverMe> sage79, e dato che non è nei repo, se non funziona e rompi tutto, vongole
<Itali-chan> Buongiorno a tutti, vi spiego il mio problema, quando utilizzavo windows, utilizzavo il vlc per vede i mie video in hd, in ubuntu faccio lo stesso pero i video si vedono con piccoli movimenti e salti nella parte superiore
<Itali-chan> non so che fare..
<sage79> hai attivato compiz? hai una nvidia?
<Itali-chan> ho una ati, il compiz manco lo ho toccato
<Itali-chan> perche non so come funziona :/
<ichi> con terminator posso emulare anche gnome-terminal volendo.. posso anche usare gnome-terminal come terminale predefinito ma volevo + ke altro sapere se è possibile fare in modo di bloccare i terminali all'avvio in un determinato punto del desktop
<ichi> ovviamente se ne apro uno me lo apre in un punto a casaccio su desktop
<Kakuku> hai scaricato i driver ati
<Kakuku> ?
<Itali-chan> si pero quelli privati
<Kakuku> si si
<Kakuku> ti dico .. mi ricordo che avevo anch'io sto problema
<Kakuku> devo un'attimo ricordarmi cosa avevo fatto
<Itali-chan> si, grazie mille
<Kakuku> hai provato a mettere su aspetto>effetti grafici>nessuno?
<Itali-chan> aah no, adesso lo provo
<webmaster> ciao
<Kakuku> che se no gli effetti visivi avanzati mi pare che diano sto problemino se la scheda graf non è il topo
<webmaster> esiste una persona che possa assitemi nel mio primo tentativo di avviare manualmente apache?
<Kakuku> per me è arabo apache
<Kakuku> sorry
<Itali-chan> ajajajaaa arabo ajajaja
<Kakuku> funzia adesso Itali?
<webmaster> stavo pensando a ubuntu scritto in arabo... un arabo cosa risponde? " per me è Italiano apache?"
<Kakuku> xD
<Itali-chan> problema adesso
<Itali-chan> funza runza ajajajajaja
<Itali-chan> *risolto xd
<Kakuku> =)
<webmaster> aiuto
<OverMe> ?
<Itali-chan> fai la tua domando, se no , non si ti puó aiutare o.o
<Itali-chan> fail!
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano veloce
<Diels-Alder> avevo installato tempo fa i driver nvidia
<Diels-Alder> dal file run ufficiale... ovviamente oggi con il primo aggiornamento kernel da 2.6.32-28 a 2.6.32-29 X non è andato
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, perchè non dal gestore?
<Diels-Alder> sono entrato a riga di comando ho dato un apt-get install nvidia-current
<Diels-Alder> ora sono dentro e tutto ok
<Diels-Alder> però mi sa che devo rimuovere i file del vecchio run
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: mi servivano i driver nuovi e nessuno li ha pacchettizzati io non lo sapevo fare e quindi...
<Diels-Alder> cmq come pulisco il mondo qui?
<OverMe> il .run del sito ha lo spiacevole inconveniente che (oltre a sminchiare tutto) vanno reinstallati ad ogni kernel
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dovrebbe andare l'opzione --uninstall
<Diels-Alder> si ma se non ho il run lo devo riscaricare da capo
<Diels-Alder> o è da qualche parte?
<Diels-Alder> ok provo
<Claudia> devo inserire un file in una iso creata con dd
<Claudia> si può fare? è veloce?
<Claudia> praticamente ho fatto una copia di un CD di un mio amico
<Claudia>  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<Claudia> adesso ho la iso ma devo inserirci un file e rimandare la iso
<Claudia> mi date una mano?
<kakuku> non sono pratico
<kakuku> ma se monti l'iso copiata in una cartella
<kakuku> e ci aggoingi il file
<kakuku> e fai una nuova iso  della cartella ... no?
<Claudia> uhm non so
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ho fatto come mi avevi detto e ora sembra tutto ok
<Diels-Alder> tranne che dopo aver disinstallato i driver run e reinstallato quelli del repo ora non mi partono i software che avevo all'avvio
<Diels-Alder> mi date una mano non capisco perchè non si carica i software all'avvio
<max230664> Ho un notebook con Win7+Ubuntu 10.04 64bit posso aggiungere un'altra installazione di Ubuntu 32bit?
<Diels-Alder> help non si avvia più niente
<Diels-Alder> che palle!!!!
<Diels-Alder> nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<lp> come vedo in ubuntu quanta ram ho?
<Diels-Alder> free
<max230664> free ti da la ram totale quella usata etc
<lp> mi da come totale Mem:        509220 quindi?
<max230664> dovresti avere 512 Mb
<lp> per ubuntu è un poi poca?
<max230664> io ti scrivo da una vecchia macchina con 512 Mb...però è un po poca....
<lp> la ram è anche chiamata System memory size 497 Mib ???
<max230664> devi fare una nuova installazione?
<lp> ci sto pensando per che a volte il sistema si rallenta, comunque per ora no
<lp> invece per vedere quanto è il disco fisso?
<max230664> sudo fdisk -l nella prima riga ti dice tutto
<lp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574415/  max riesci a spiegarmi?
<max230664> cosa?
<lp> ho  capito cheè un disco da 80 giga ma poi cosa sono le altre scritte?
<max230664> nella riga 1 del file allegato c'è scritto 80 Gb
<lp> poi
<max230664> ti dice le partizioni del disco /dev/sda
<lp> quindi ha tre partizioni?
<max230664> direi di si ma non sono un guru perciò uso il condizionale
<lp> ok, inveco come faccio a vedere quanto spazio libero ho sul disco?
<max230664> vuoi un comando da terminale?
<lp> no è uguale basta capire quanto spazio libero ho,
<max230664> df -h
<lp> grazie
<max230664> oppure Applicazioni>accessori >Analizzatore di utilizzo disco
<K99Brain> lp, oppure se ti interessa lo spazio in una specifica directory, invece che nelle partizioni: du -h --max-depth=1
<lp> no per ora è questo quello che mi serve, nn sono esperto è faccio ancora fatica, comunque grazie
<lp> altra domanda che masterizzatore mi suggerite?
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> lp: devi comprare un masterizzatore?
<lp> no come programma di masterizzazione,
<lp> ho provato brasero ma non riesco a fare niete, solo buttare via cd, allora mi hanno parlato di K3B cosa ne pensate?
<pen> ciao, voglio installare ubuntu ma non ho un cd a disposizione, posso usare la pen-drive?
 * realnot hi guys
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi mi sono appena accorto che non parte anche metacity
<Diels-Alder> non ho i bordi alle finestre
<Diels-Alder> un disastro insomma
<Diels-Alder> quei driver nvidia schifosi
<korsakoff-> ciao a tutti!
<miscus> salve una domanda .. ho installato xgnokki ma non ne vuol sapere di partire trovo l'icona ci faccio clic ma non succede nulla!
<miscus> anzi xgnokii
<miscus> premetto che nel frattempo sto usando il mio netbook col telefonino connesso come modem
<miscus> xgnokii è un applicativo per gestire il cellulare da pc
<glpiana> miscus, avvialo da terminale
<miscus> scusa l'ignoranza apro l'interfaccia terminale e poi? (sai sono novellino)
<glpiana> miscus, porva a scirve xgno e premere tab, dovrebbe completare il comando
<miscus> disastro esempio:   Couldn't read /home/mauro/.config/gnokii/config config file
<glpiana> miscus, è tutto lì l'errore che ottieni o c'è altro?
<miscus> eccetera  manca qualcosa pare...
<glpiana> miscus, metti tutto su pastebin, dal comnando in poi
<miscus> scrivo tutto asp
<glpiana> !paste | miscus
<ubot-it> miscus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miscus> Couldn't read /home/mauro/.config/gnokii/config config file.
<miscus> Couldn't read /etc/xdg/xdg-une/gnokii/config config file.
<miscus> (xgnokii:2001): Gtk-WARNING **: horizontal scrolling not implemented
<miscus> (xgnokii:2001): Gtk-WARNING **: horizontal scrolling not implemented
<miscus> Gnokii serial_open: tcgetattr: Errore di input/output
<miscus> Couldn't open FBUS device: Errore di input/output
<miscus> Gnokii serial_open: tcgetattr: Errore di input/output
<miscus> Couldn't open FBUS device: Errore di input/output
<FloodBotIt2> miscus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> miscus, oh
<miscus> Gnokii serial_open: tcgetattr: Errore di input/output
<miscus> Couldn't open FBUS device: Errore di input/output
<miscus> Telephone interface init failed: Command failed.
<miscus> Quitting.
<glpiana> ho detto su pastebin
<miscus> Failed to open the phone. Quitting.
<miscus> mauro@ubuntu:~$
<miscus> mmm
<glpiana> miscus, su pastebin!!!
<glpiana> !paste | miscus
<ubot-it> miscus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miscus> pastebin
<OverMe> abracadabra
<glpiana> sim salabim
<miscus> haha
<stejazz> :D
<glpiana> -.-
<phre> ahuhuauh
<glpiana> basta
<miscus> mi sbudello!
<glpiana> miscus, se ti serve aiuto segui le indicazioni
<massimo18> O_O
<stejazz> ma nessuno di voi che ha comprato un portatile recentemente ha avuto problemi col touchpad?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | stejazz
<ubot-it> stejazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<miscus> e adesso che ho pastato in bin .... che succede?
<glpiana> miscus, se leggi tutte le istruzioni magari...
<stejazz> glpiana, dunque ho un hp pavilion dv6 3103sl comprato a gennaio e dopo aver chiamato hp per liberare una partizione ho finalmente installato ubuntu solo che il touch pad non funziona molto bene
<stejazz> nel senso che non va il tasto destro
<glpiana> stejazz, spe che vediamo
<stejazz> glpiana, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<stejazz> solo che io non ho la 10.10 e non ci capisco niente in ingles... xD
<max230664> miscus, fai così copia l'indirizzo della pagina nel canale
<OverMe> ssshhh
<glpiana> lol
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> stejazz, scrivi nel terminale: xev
<stejazz> fatto
<glpiana> stejazz, poi piazzati sul quadrato che appare e premi il tasto destro. copia su pastebin le righe che appaiono
<miscus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574447/
<miscus> così?
<glpiana> miscus, come è collegato il telefono?
<miscus> usb modalità pcsuite
<stejazz> ok arrivo subito
<glpiana> miscus, staccalo, poi ricollegalo e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<miscus> ;-)
<stejazz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574454/
<miscus> momento ho un problemino se lo stacco non va più la chat perchè è il mio modem adesso
<miscus> perciò faccio queste operazioni poi rientro ok?
<glpiana> miscus, magari non va perchè lo stai usando come modem
<miscus> cmq faccio quella prova su terminale?
<glpiana> miscus, prova anzitutto a vedere se va nel caso in cui non lo stai usando come modem
<miscus> ok a dopo
<DoDiesis> buona sera... potrei fare una domanda?
<glpiana> DoDiesis, cero
<OverMe> accendilo
<glpiana> lol
<DoDiesis> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> *certo
<DoDiesis> oh ciao OverMe
<OverMe> ciao DoDiesis
<DoDiesis> sembra che il mio sistema, semopre negli aggiornamenti , abbia ricominciato a fare le bizze e io non sono certamente un esperto.. per questo eccomi qui
<glpiana> DoDiesis, per bizze che intendi?
<OverMe> descibe "bizze"
<OverMe> *describe
<DoDiesis> stavolta non è un problema di BADSIGN, ma di impossibilità a recuperare alcuni archivi aggiornati... strano eppure io non ho fatto nulla che lanciare il gestore agg.
<DoDiesis> se volete vi posto quello che il terminale mi dice...
<glpiana> DoDiesis, chiudi gli eventuali gesotri di pacchetti aperti
<glpiana> *gestori
<stejazz> glpiana, hai trovato qualcosa?
<glpiana> DoDiesis, nel temrinale dai: sudo apt-get update   e metti su pastebin
<DoDiesis> come devo fare?
<DoDiesis> ok :-)
<glpiana> stejazz, scusa, arrivo
<glpiana> !paste | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stejazz> glpiana, ah ok scusami tu fai con calma, già è tanto se hai voglia di aiutarmi... :D
<DoDiesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574457/ a voi... :-)
<OverMe> una festa
<glpiana> stejazz, dai un'occhiata qui intanto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,384984.0.html
<glpiana> DoDiesis, troppi repo esterni per i miei gusti
<DoDiesis> se solo sapessi come fare pulizia... stavo per reinstallare tutto...
<glpiana> DoDiesis, nel temrinale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<stejazz> glpiana, ok, immaginavo di non essere l'unico sventurato...
<glpiana> DoDiesis, vai nella seconda scheda e leva tutte le spunte. lascia solo partner di canonical
<DoDiesis> preceduto da sudo?
<glpiana> stejazz, io non l'ho letto eh :) ho dato solo un'occhio. se ti serve aiuto o se non è adatto chiedi di nuovo
<glpiana> DoDiesis, no, c'è già gksu ed è più che sufficiente
<DoDiesis> ok ora provo
<stejazz> glpiana, ok grazie, ora leggo che dice
<glpiana> caffè
<DoDiesis> mi è apparsa la finestra del gestore aggiornamenti.. sembra che voglia il disco di installazione...
<DoDiesis> no.. non ha la spunta
<DoDiesis> è la finestra delle sorgenti software
<ml> come faccio a camivare tema del cursore del mouse?
<ml> cambiare
<DoDiesis> devo fare qualche cosa ora?
<max230664> ml, sistema preferenze aspetto personalizza
<stejazz> glpiana, l'avevo già letta, ho provato e a meno che non ho sbagliato qualcosa non funziona
<DoDiesis> glpiana: forse il fatto è che una volta ho installato wine (che tuttora non mi funziona) e clamAv (che pure non ha mai funzionato) e l'ho disinstallato?
<miscus> glpiana scusa rieccomi
<DoDiesis> c'è qualche problema?
<DoDiesis> ok, forse devo tornare più tardi?
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> sto tentando di usare una tastiera con attacco ps2 con adattatore usb
<mikunos> ma trovo alcuni problemi
<mikunos> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> mikunos: Che tipo di problemi?
<mikunos> hub 1-4:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<mikunos> hub 1-4:1.0: Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<MatteoR> mikunos: La tastiera funziona?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> è nuova
<mikunos> sarebbe questa: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21k90cHMHtL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<DoDiesis> glpiana... ?
<MatteoR> mikunos: Potrebbe essere una cosa da nulla... Se la tastiera funziona, non vedo il problema
<mikunos> la luce del block num funziona
<mikunos> ma non ricevo alcun segnale
<MatteoR> mikunos: Quindi non riesci ad usarla?
<mikunos> esatto
<MatteoR> mikunos: Sai usare il terminale, immagino
<mikunos> si
<MatteoR> mikunos: Posta il comando "lsusb -v" intanto
<MatteoR> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574466/
<DoDiesis> Buonasera a tutti... qualcuno potrebbe darmi un aiuto?
<Fra87> sera a tutti
<miscus> sparito glpiana?
<DoDiesis> sembrerebbe che sia occupato adesso
<miscus> aspetterò...
<miscus> o richiedo?
<Fra87> ragazzi ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare?^
<Shin3> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MatteoR> mikunos: Sarà, ma io qua non la vedo
<Fra87> avete ragione scusatemi
<DoDiesis> accolgo il suggerimento di ubot: il mio problema è che il gestore aggiornamenti non si aggiorna...
<mikunos> MatteoR: neanche io
<mikunos> infatti ti ho detto che il messaggio di errore è molto strano
<glpiana> DoDiesis, non scivere in privato per cortesia
<DoDiesis> dato apt-get-update, mi dice che ci sono degli errori gpg, che alcune firme non erano valide e che alcuni pacchetti non si trovano. Non so come mai
<mikunos> non riesce ad enumerare il device
<mikunos> come se non riuscisse a recuperare i dati dalla tastiera
<glpiana> DoDiesis, hai levato i repository?
<DoDiesis> glpiana... se solo sapessi come fare lo avrei già fatto
<glpiana> miscus, dimmi
<glpiana> DoDiesis, te l'ho scritto prima come fare
<DoDiesis> ho aperto il terminale con il comando che mi hai dato ma si è aperta la finestra "Sorgenti software" e a quel punto non so più che cosa fare
<Fra87> Ho un notebook acer aspire 5920g con installato windows 7, negli anni passati avevo installato ubuntu attraverso il cd live, ora però quando faccio partire il cd live(versione 10.10 Edizione Desktop 64 bit) quando sta per caricare il cd ed arriva a questa schermata http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=01-lucid.png il pc si spegne improvvisamente......la mia paura e che siccome negli anni
<glpiana> DoDiesis, vai nella seconda scheda e leva tutte le spunte. lascia solo partner di canonical
<MatteoR> mikunos: Semplicemente la tastire non comunica con il kernel.
<DoDiesis> ok
<glpiana> DoDiesis, te l'ho scritto sopra
<MatteoR> mikunos: *tastiera
<mikunos>  MatteoR: quindi ?
<DoDiesis> glpiana fatto
<Fra87> come posso risolvere?
<MatteoR> mikunos: Che tastiera è?
<mikunos> Microsoft
<glpiana> DoDiesis, chiudi sorgenti software e poi passa al temrinale e dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> DoDiesis, e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> mikunos, l'adattatore è per tastiera? non usi quello del mouse, vero?
<mikunos> glpiana è quello per tastiera
<glpiana> mikunos, a sistema caricato, hai già provato a staccarla e riattaccarla?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> stessi problemi
<glpiana> mikunos, hai altri sistemi su quel pc?
<mikunos> in che senso?
<mikunos> altri os?
<glpiana> mikunos, sul pc in questione hai solo ubutnu?
<mikunos> si
<Fra87> il cd live 10.10 di ubntu non parte.....quando arriva alla prima schermata mi spegne il notebook come mai?
<glpiana> Fra87, hai controllato che il cd sia ok?
<glpiana> mikunos, hai un altro pc?
<Fra87> si lo scaricato e masterizzato 2 volte
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> ma sempre con ubuntu
<Fra87> in più lo provato su un altro notebook e funziona
<MatteoR> mikunos: L'adattatore USB non sono mai andatti bene
<glpiana> Fra87, hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<Fra87> sisi già fatto
<glpiana> Fra87, hai provato le opzioni di boot?
<mikunos> mannaggia!
<DoDiesis> glpiana: ecco... http://paste.ubuntu.com/574469/
<glpiana> mikunos, e sull'altro pc l'hai provata?
<mikunos> la sto provando
<mikunos> su un netbook
<Fra87> si ho attivato il lettore dvd
<MatteoR> mikunos: Hai un laptop? Il tuo pc non ha l'entrata PS/3
<mikunos> no
<MatteoR> mikunos: PS/2
<mikunos> non ce l'ha
<MatteoR> mikunos: è un laptop
<Fra87> ho provato ad installarlo da usb e mi da lo stesso problema
<glpiana> DoDiesis, torna su sorgenti software  e cambia il sevrer dalla prima schermata. scegli garr per esempio tra quelli italiani. funziona di certo. poi di nuovo stesso comando nel temrinale
<MatteoR> mikunos: ?
<mikunos> si
<MatteoR> mikunos: Ma non riesci ad usare la tastiera nativa?
<Fra87> anche da usb mi spegne il pc
<lorenzo> ahhhhhhh,sono sul server italiano
<glpiana> Fra87, le opzioni di boot son quelle che scegli con F6
<mikunos> si mi serviva una tastiera + comoda
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> dopo che ho ritirato gli adattatori dalla ICINTRACOM ed atteso 2 giorni
<mikunos> non funziona!
<mikunos> sigh!!!!
<DoDiesis> glpiana: questo è quello che è apparso come finestra di errore su sorgenti sw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574470/
<Fra87> si ma io alla schermata iniziale del cd live non arrivo quindi non posso premere f6
<DoDiesis> ora comunque darò il comadno da terminale e posterò anche quello
<glpiana> mikunos, scusa ti sevriva una tastiera per un pc senza porta ps/2 e hai preso un atastiera ps/2?
<Fra87> si spegne prima il pc
<mikunos> glpiana non mi puoi dire queste cosa.
<mikunos> cose
<DoDiesis> mi dice che c'è un processo in corso sul terminale
<glpiana> Fra87, come ti appare la shcermata che hai mostrato, premi un qualsiasi tatso e ti appare un'altra schermata
<MatteoR> Io sinceramente sono perplesso sul funzionamento di questi adattatori
<glpiana> Fra87, in basso vedi delle scritte, una è f6
<mikunos> avevo già una tastiera ps2 e volevo risparmiarmi di acquistarne una nuova
<miscus> glpiana, mi chiedevo se ci hai capito qualcosa
<glpiana> DoDiesis, se hai ancora sorgenti software aperto devi chiuderlo
<DoDiesis> è chiuso
<DoDiesis> ok
<Fra87> ora provo
<MatteoR> mikunos: Credimi. Questi adattatori sono una fregatura
<glpiana> miscus, scusami ma non ho visto tue scritte dopo a: <miscus> o richiedo?
<lorenzo> ragazzi,scusate,se voglio scaricare dei film da irc come faccio?
<miscus> glpiana, nessuna sono in attesa
<glpiana> miscus, anche io. non hai detto nulla dopo essere tornato
<miscus> hai visto il mio http://paste.ubuntu.com/574458/
<glpiana> !list | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mikunos> MatteoR la sto facendo provare su windows
<glpiana> miscus, no, non l'avevo visto, ora guardo :)
<miscus> ik
<MatteoR> mikunos: funziona?
<miscus> ok
<DoDiesis> glpiana: ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/574473/
<glpiana> miscus, e hai provato, mentre non lo usavi come modem, a far partire xgnokii?
<glpiana> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<glpiana> DoDiesis, scrivi: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<DoDiesis> ok
<glpiana> DoDiesis, poi ridai sudoa pt-get update
<glpiana> *DoDiesis, poi ridai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> comunque http://archive.canonical.com/dists/maverick/Release è irraggiungibile
<Fra87> glpiana ok ci sono entrato è adesso che devo settare?
<glpiana> anzi, ora è raggiungibile, boh
<glpiana> Fra87, vedi che premendo f6 ti da delle opzioni?
<DoDiesis> si è piantato nella ricerca del server...: 93% [Connessione a archive.canonical.com (91.189.88.33)]
<Fra87> si
<miscus> glpiana, si ma niente fa uguale
<glpiana> Fra87, provale, magari una alla volta
<glpiana> miscus, l'errore è uguale a prima?
<Fra87> ma a che servono?
<glpiana> DoDiesis, è ancora bloccato?
<miscus> no nella riga terminale ora te lo posto?
<DoDiesis> in questo momento si è sbloccato... ora dò il comando che dicevi
<Luigi> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se per favore c'è un modo per ripristinare i pacchetti mancanti o danneggiati
<glpiana> !paste | miscus
<ubot-it> miscus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Luigi, spiega meglio
<miscus> certo don't worry ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/574478/
<Luigi> quando accendo la macchina mi appare una schermata nera con tutte le versioni di ubuntu e le relative recovery mode
<glpiana> Luigi, ok, quello è normale
<Luigi> mi hanno detto che poteva essere grub
<Luigi> ma a me non era mai successo
<miscus> comunque in entrambe le situazioni avvio xgnokii e non fa nulla..
<glpiana> Luigi, è normale quello, mica è un errore. ed è grub, di sicuro
<glpiana> Luigi, se non è successo è perchè era impostato per non mostrarsi
<Luigi> ma a me non era mai successo prima
<DoDiesis> gli errori persistono... ecco qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574479/
<glpiana> miscus, vedo che lo usi come modem e che lo vede come disco. ma perchp gnokii non vada non te lo so dire
<glpiana> DoDiesis, http://archive.canonical.com/   <---- apri sto indirizzo, dimmi se riesci
<Luigi> non so come mai non lo vedevo, io non ho toccato le impostazioni
<glpiana> Luigi, vuoi che rimanga nascosto?
<Luigi> solo che poi si impalla
<aldeluxe> ragazzi aiutatemi sto diventando pazzo AS ROCK ion 3d con ubuntu non si sente l'audio, con winzoz non riconosce internet :(((
<miscus> glpiana, certo ho postato entrembe le situazioni e non lo vede appunto,... quindi mi chedevo come mai
<glpiana> Luigi, allora prosegui nella spiegazione
<Luigi> no il fatto e che si impalla la macchina
<Luigi> ho provato con la riga di comando per ripristinare grub
<Luigi> e mi dice che va tutto bene
<glpiana> !grub | Luigi hai provato a ripristinare con questa guida?
<ubot-it> Luigi hai provato a ripristinare con questa guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DoDiesis> glpiana: lo apro da browser?
<glpiana> DoDiesis, sì
<Luigi> eh ho provato
<DoDiesis> un eterno "caricamento in corso"
<miscus> glpiana, ieri ho provato nokuntu e quello lo vede solo come unità disco ... boh
<Luigi> e mi dice che è tutto a posto
<glpiana> aldeluxe, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer    e dimmi se si apre il mixer
<aldeluxe> ok glpiana
<Luigi> non c'è un modo per ripristinare il sistema???
<glpiana> Luigi, non ti può dire " è tutto a posto". vuoi che proviamo insieme?
<Luigi> o per reinstallare...
<aldeluxe> si si apre con
<miscus> glpiana, può darsi che debba installare qualcosa sul cell?
<aldeluxe> 2 colonne
<Luigi> senza perdere i dati
<DoDiesis> glpiana: "Errore caricamento pagina"
<glpiana> Luigi, ripeto la domanda: vuoi che proviamo a ripristinarlo insieme?
<Luigi> grazie mille
<aldeluxe> HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │ │ Chip: Realtek ID 892
<Luigi> sono pronto
<glpiana> DoDiesis, qui lo apre, ma a volte fatica. magari stan facendo lavori al server
<glpiana> aldeluxe, ora controlla i vari canali e guarda se in basso ci sono delle MM
<glpiana> Luigi, sei da livecd ora?
<DoDiesis> glpiana: capisco... pensi che devo attendere qualche giorno? magari il gestore si riaggiusta da sè?
<glpiana> DoDiesis, magari basta una mezz'ora
<Luigi> no sono con connessione internet
<glpiana> DoDiesis, ogni tanto aggiorna la pagina e quando la carica prova
<Luigi> però ho anche il cd della 10.10
<DoDiesis> va bene...
<aldeluxe>  86<>86  100<>100                               │ │                             < Master >  PCM
<glpiana> Luigi, che vuol dire che sei con connessione internet?
<Luigi> quando sono connesso ad internet parte
<glpiana> aldeluxe, sopra al numero vedi 00 o MM ?
<Luigi> senza connessione si impalla
<Luigi> Scusa sono un po' una capra in fatto di informatica...
<glpiana> Luigi, ah, prova ad avviarlo in recovery mode e prendi nota di dove si blocca
<aldeluxe> sopra al numero non vedo numeri
<glpiana> aldeluxe, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | aldeluxe
<ubot-it> aldeluxe: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fra87> glpiana ho aggiunto solo noapic ed la versione live è partita, ma queste configurazioni a che servono esiste una guida dove posso leggere maggior info su queste configurazioni?
<Luigi> praticamente cominciano a scorrere velocemente tantissime righe con dei numeri crescenti
<glpiana> Fra87, stavo guardando se ritrovavo quella del wiki, ma non la trovo. ma se scrivi il nome delle opzioni su gogol trovi cose più chiare di quelle che potrei inventarmi io ora :)
<Luigi> vado un secondo a prendere  il cd
<glpiana> Luigi, no no, se con la connessione parte non c'è bisgono di ripristinare grub, o almeno ha poco senso farlo
<aldeluxe> !image | aldeluxe non succede niente
<ubot-it> aldeluxe non succede niente: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> aldeluxe, e che dovrebbe succedere? prendi una schermata e caricala su uno di quei due siti
<Fra87> ok grazie mille dell'aiuto
<glpiana> aldeluxe, poi copia qui il link alla pagina
<glpiana> Fra87, :)
<aldeluxe> la schermata  non appare piu', perdona l'ignoranza ma inserendo image aldeluxe come sopra sparisce tutto...
<Luigi> e come si può fare...???
<glpiana> Luigi, ti ho chiesto di avviare in recovery mode e prendere nota di dove si blocca
<glpiana> Luigi, se non identifichiamo il problema non possiamo risolverlo
<DoDiesis> glpiana: la pagina si è aperta :-) che cosa dovrei fare ora?
<glpiana> aldeluxe, non ho capito
<glpiana> DoDiesis, sudo apt-.get update
<glpiana> *apt-get
<Luigi> adesso provo a riavviare
<DoDiesis> ok
<Luigi> poi torno
<glpiana> ok
<Luigi> faccio riavvia? o spengo e riaccendo?
<aldeluxe> http://imagebin.org/140754
<glpiana> Luigi, come vuoi
<Luigi> ok a dopo
<DoDiesis> glpiana. la pagina si era aperta sul browser: dando sul terminale sudo apt-get update mi tornano gli stessi errori di prima dopo lungo blocco
<glpiana> DoDiesis, e su browser se ricarichi si apre ancora?
<glpiana> aldeluxe, metti su pastebin l'output del comando lspci
<glpiana> !paste | aldeluxe
<ubot-it> aldeluxe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoDiesis> glpiana: sì, su firefox si pare senza problemi
<glpiana> DoDiesis, boh, strana sta cosa. riprova ancora sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> aldeluxe, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<DoDiesis> ok
<aldeluxe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574492/
<DoDiesis> glpiana ho riprovato... questa volta il comando ha avuto successo (senza lungo blocco) ma gli errori ci sono sempre... te li posto
<aldeluxe> ho la 10.04
<glpiana> DoDiesis, ok
<pupetto> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la 10.10
<glpiana> aldeluxe, aggiornata?
<DoDiesis> glpiana: voilà...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/574495/
<aldeluxe> si aggiornata
<glpiana> DoDiesis, scrivi: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<pupetto> con ubuntu 10.10 mi sfarfalla il monitor mentre con la 9.xx no qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa la scheda video è una ati radeon x1300
<glpiana> aldeluxe, nel terminale: aplay -l
<aldeluxe> ok
<glpiana> pupetto, portatile o fisso?
<pupetto> fisso
<glpiana> pupetto, che driver usi?
<aldeluxe> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<pupetto> ati radeon x1300 256 mem
<glpiana> pupetto, che driver usi?
<pupetto> quelli di default
<glpiana> pupetto, sfarfalla di continuo?
<pupetto> si ogni 2 3 secondi come se non riconoscesse il monitor
<glpiana> pupetto, usi gli effetti desktop?
<pupetto> non uso niente effetti pulito pulito
<pupetto> gnome
<glpiana> pupetto, vai su sistema preferenze monitor e prova a cambiare la frequenza di refresh
<pupetto> gia fatto
<glpiana> aldeluxe, ma è mai andato l'audio?
<pupetto> ho letto vari post in giro ma niente
<DoDiesis> glpiana: piurtroppo siamo daccapo http://paste.ubuntu.com/574499/
<glpiana> DoDiesis, freghiamocene: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pupetto> la cosa strana é che con il 9. non lo fa
<aldeluxe> glpiana non con ubuntu, funziona con winzoz ma di la' il problema e' inverso c'e' l'audio ma non la connessione ad internet
<glpiana> pupetto, tra la 9 e le successive è cambiato parechcio relativo a xorg
<Luigi> Eccomi di nuovo...
<glpiana> aldeluxe, da livecd funziona?
<aldeluxe> come da livecd?
<glpiana> aldeluxe, il cd di installazione permette di provare il sistema. non l'hai provato prima di installare?
<DoDiesis> glpiana: ho eseguito il comando upgrade ma non ha avutro alcun effetto o aggiornati, 0 installati ecc...
<pupetto> un informazione se metto la 9 e poi passo upgrade alla 10 é uguale come installare direttamente la 10.10
<glpiana> DoDiesis, oki, ora torniamo all'inizio. che stavi installando?
<glpiana> pupetto, non proprio, nel senso che ti rimangono le configurazioni precedenti per alcuni programmi. ma le versioni dei pacchetti alla fine son le stesse
<DoDiesis> glpiana.. assolutamente nulla... avevo scaricato alcuni aggiornamenti raccomandati, ma i pacchetti rimangono aggiornati a 4 giorni fa
<glpiana> pupetto, inoltre dalla 9.10 devi passare a 10.04 e poi a 10.10
<pupetto> in quella maniera fila tutto lisco
<Luigi> allora all'avvio compare: GNU GRUB VERSION 1.98 + 20100804 - 5UBUNTU3 e poi sotto: Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-25- generic
<glpiana> DoDiesis, oki, rivediamo la cosa domani o più tardi
<DoDiesis> glpiana: scusa... 3 giorni fa (invece del solito "meno di un'ora fa")
<glpiana> DoDiesis, comuqnue il sistema adesso è aggiornato e della firma te ne puoi fregare
<Luigi> più le versioni più vecchie e i relativi recovery Mode
<DoDiesis> glpiana: va benissimo
<aldeluxe> glpiana mi consigli di upgradare a 10.10?
<DoDiesis> glpiana. per il momento ti ringrazio moltissimo
<kalce> salve a tutti
<glpiana> aldeluxe, sarebbe meglio prima provare il livecd per sapere se l'hardware è visto correttamente
<glpiana> DoDiesis, figurati :)
<DoDiesis> se il problema persiste, fra domani e dopodomani mi ripresento qui con il capo coperto di cenere... :-) :-)
<aldeluxe> e live cd cos'e' ?
<glpiana> Luigi, oki, poi hai scelto recovery?
<DoDiesis> in ogni caso, grazie ancora :-9
<glpiana> aldeluxe, ma ogni volta lo devo scrivere?
<DoDiesis> :-)
<lince> ciao a tutti. stavolta non c'entro. al riavvio il sistema mi resta con grub> e non c'è verso di farlo avviare mi aiutate?
<glpiana> <aldeluxe> come da livecd?
<glpiana> <glpiana> aldeluxe, il cd di installazione permette di provare il sistema. non l'hai provato prima di installare?
<DoDiesis> a presto... un saluto a te e a tutti i presenti
<aldeluxe> no non l'ho provato...
<glpiana> !grub | lince segui la guida del ripristino
<ubot-it> lince segui la guida del ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> DoDiesis, ciao ciao
<glpiana> aldeluxe, allora prima provalo e poi decidi se aggiornare
<DoDiesis> ciao
<lince> ciAO glpiana già fatto almeno 4 volte e non funzia
<Luigi> ho scelto recovery ed mi apparivano delle scritte che scorrevano velecissime: [ 01.123456 ] IWL3945 0000:05:00.0 UNKNOWN
<aldeluxe> solo che non ho il live cd di 10.10 ho solo ubuntu 10.04 e versioni precedenti
<pupetto> grazie vado
<Luigi> e poi i numeri nelle parentesi aumentavano
<glpiana> aldeluxe, dai sto comando nel temrinale: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<aldeluxe> ok
<glpiana> aldeluxe, dimmi se senti il suono
<aldeluxe> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<aldeluxe> no
<glpiana> ragazzi scusatemi, ma io devo andare
<glpiana> magari ricompaio dopo
<aldeluxe> prima di andare cosa mi consigli? andare al negozio'
<Luigi> ciao :-(
<glpiana> aldeluxe, no no, che negozio. bisogna capire perchè non suona
<glpiana> a più tardi
<aldeluxe> ok
<lince> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<lorenzo> lince qual è il tuo problema?
<lince> cioa lorenzo non riesco a riavvioare dopo aver seguito la wiki ripristino grub
<kalce> uso ubuntu 10.04 . Ho un problema con amule. Lo apro e dopo un pò... a volte un quarto d'ora a volte dopo 6 o 7 ore ( molto raro ) mi si chiude da solo. Ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale e quando si chiude mi dà questo errore : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574508/
<lorenzo> se riavvii col tasto del pc?
<lince> lorenzo, si ferma al grub>
<lorenzo> provato a reinstallare ubuntu?
<lince> lorenzo, no, ma non voglio farlo, prima devpo salvare
<liuboille> ciao ragazzi
<lorenzo> allora so cosa devi fare:avvia una live di ubuntu,accedi al tuyo hard disk ed inizia a copiare tutti i file su un hard disk esterno(puoi usare anche puppy linux!)
<lorenzo> ciao
<liuboille> avrei bisogno di una mano
<liuboille> con dei driver
<liuboille> dell'adattatore wireless
<lorenzo> parla
<liuboille> ho installato ubuntu 10.01
<liuboille> scusa 10.10
<liuboille> e come mi aspettavo (visto che mi è successo anche su debian)
<lorenzo> sistema-->amministrazione-->driver aggiuntivi
<liuboille> non mi riconosce per bene l'adattatore wireless
<liuboille> e non mi posso connettere via cavo
<liuboille> quindi ho provato ad utilizzare
<lince> lorenzo, mi sembra una sciocchezza, ho due partizioni e non riuscire a rifare il riavvio
<liuboille> il file .deb che avevo usato per far funzionare l'adattatore su debian, ma questo file su ubuntu non funziona
<liuboille> quindi volevo sapere
<lince> lorenzo, comunque a mali estremi... mi basta copiare la home?
<liuboille> coma capire che driver cercare
<lorenzo> liuboille,non ho un'adattatore wireless e non so.prova con
<lorenzo> sistema-->amministrazione-->driver aggiuntivi
<liuboille> ma
<liuboille> io penso che l'adattatore sia
<lorenzo> lince,non devi copiare la hom,ma tutti file che vuoi salvare
<liuboille> tra questi http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<liuboille> però non so come capire
<liuboille> quale è
<FloodBotIt2> liuboille: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<liuboille> il driver giusto
<lorenzo> bhe,non so aiutarti.io non ho un'adattatore
<kakuku> scusa sono entrato adesso
<lorenzo>  prova come ti ho detto.poi mi fai sapere
<kakuku> puoi ripetere ilproblema?
<lince> lorenzo, ok capito. cosa farebbe puppy linux di diverso da una copia?
<liuboille> praticamente ho un adattatore wireless, del quale non riesco a capire bene il nome che però penso sia tra questi http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<liuboille> e non funziona bene su ubuntu 10.10 quindi devo installare driver aggiuntivi, ma su ubuntu non ho possibilità di connessione via cavo
<lorenzo> puppy linux è un sistema linux capace di girare su una pen-drive in soli 50 mb e ha dei programmi all'interno.come grafica è molto arretrato,ma per recuperare dati da hard disk è ottimo.
<lorenzo> vedi prima cosa ti dice.poi se hai un sistema windows scarica da lì
<liuboille> si ora sono su windows
<liuboille> ok allora riavvio, controllo e poi torno
<lince> ok grazie amico lorenzo non ho un winzozz
<jester-> sera
<lince> ciao jester- ti potrei stressare':)
<lorenzo> di niente lince.fammi sapere!
<lince> sento se jester- avesse per caso un'alternativa alla rein stallazio
<jester-> lince: ????
<lince> jester-, non mi si riavvia l'ubu 10.10 grub> provato il ripristimo grub ma non ci sente
<jester-> lince: spiega il non si avvia
<lorenzo> jester,io gli ho proposto la reinstallazione
<jester-> bisogna capire cosa si è eventualmente segato prima
<lince> jester-, due partizioni, swap e root per ubuntu. una terza libera. da gparted l'ho cancellata e mi ha mandato a..pescare
<jester-> lince: ok, avviando il pc cosa succede
<lince> si ferma al grub> jester-
<jester-> lince: o vedi il menu?
<liuboille> rieccomi
<lince> jester-, non si avvia, non  avevo un menù di scelta sistema operativo
<liuboille> lorenzo ho provato a fare come mi dicevi tu ma nella finestra driver addizionali o come si chiama non c'era niente
<lorenzo> prova con una ricerca su google.non posso farti + di tanto xkè non uso reti wireless
<jester-> lince: se hai un os solo è nascoto, pigia shift mentre boota e poi parti in recovery mode, o adesso sei da cdlive
<jester-> liuboille: ghe va non la wifi?
<lince> jester-, ho fattoda cd live, ma non cambia.
<jester-> lince: cahtti da altro pc adesso?
<lince> jester-, non ho la possibilità del recovery
<lince> si jester- dal piccolino
<jester-> lince: hai il pc interessato a portata di mano?
<miscus> salve problema***** sto cercando un altro applicativo che mi faccia gestire la rubrica e gli sms del mio Nokia diverso da nokuntu e xgnokii
<svavl> salve
<lince> jester-, sì certo
<liuboille> jester-: sì cioè prova a connettersi ma dopo poco mi dice disconnesso
<miscus> perchè quei 2 non vedono il mio n95
<svavl> c'e qualcuno a cui posso chiedere?
<lince> svavl, fai la domanda chi sa risponde
<jester-> lince: allora avvia e mentre carica premi ripetutamente il tasto shift, quello a fianco di < >
<jester-> liuboille: che scheda wifi hai
<lince> jester-, ok :)
<jester-> lince: e dimmi se appare il menu grubbo
<svavl> grazie, non riesco a trovare il modo di installare e far partire metin2 su ubntu
<lince> jester-, sì uguaglio
<jester-> svavl: metin2 sarebbe?
<jester-> lince: lo vedi il menu o no
<svavl> sarebbe un gioco
<lince> no jester- gnu grub supporto minimale.....  bla bla
<jester-> svavl: se non è nei repo non ne sacciamo ma prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<svavl> ok,
<jester-> lince: hai installato grub alla cacchio, il problema è nato dopo aver fatto?
<miscus> problemino ... .quando tocca me?
<lince> no no hoi seguito pedissequamente la wiki jester-
<svavl> scusa ancora, puoi aiutarmi a installare xp sul secondo hd che ho sul pc
<jester-> svavl:  xp sul secondo had se non stacchi il primo non si installa
<miscus> dai siamo in 66 collegati vuoi che nessuno usi il cell collegato al pc?
<svavl> ma il primo e quello con ubuntu
<miscus> magari un nokia
<jester-> svavl: stacchi il primo , installi xp che crede di essere suo primo, riattacchi hd ubuntu e aggiorni grub
<jester-> svavl: per staccare basta togliere l'alimentazione al disco
<svavl> ok ci provo
<kalce> uso ubuntu 10.04 . Ho un problema con amule. Lo apro e dopo un pò... a volte un quarto d'ora a volte dopo 6 o 7 ore ( molto raro ) mi si chiude da solo. Ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale e quando si chiude mi dà questo errore : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574508/
<lince> jester-, dimmi se devo reinstalla re che così piango unavolta sola
<jester-> miscus: visto che i produttori cellofoni non forniscono nessun driver linux qualche dev volenteroso ne ha fatto qualcuno tipo wammu ma sono un po ciofeche
<jester-> lince: hai seguito il wiki facendo cosa
<jester-> lince: hai aggiunto qualche hd o cambiato la sequenza di boot per caso?
<lince> jester-, la mount deldisco su cui ho la root, poi l'update e la install del grub
<lince> jester-, assolutamente no
<jester-> lince: è installazzione fresca o facendo qualcosa hai segato il sistema
<miscus> e wammu è il nome del programmino?
<miscus> Jester,
<lince> jester-, potrei non rammentare se ho installato la vecchia grub (menu.lst) ma non loricordo
<jester-> miscus: mi pare di si e ce ne sono altri dei quali non ricordo il nome
<lince> jester-, ex novo da almeno inizio anno
<jester-> lince: per reinstallare grub che cosa era successo
<miscus> Jester-, dove cerco?
<jester-> miscus: in software center e meglio ancora in synaptic
<lince> jester-, odio il grub2, semplicemente
<jester-> lince: allora tieniti il sistema non parte
<lince> jester-, ah ecco...
<lince> jester-, perdonami, ma dal cd live lo avrebbe reinstallato comunque, sbaglio?
<miscus> jester-, scusa synaptic cos'è o dov'è?
<jester-> installati grub2 su mbr del disco che parte al boot ( non su partizione) che presumo sia sda
<jester-> miscus: amministrazione/gestore pacchetti synaptic, cerca per nome
<lince> jester-, aspe. ho sda1 (swap) sda2 root e sda3 vuota formattata ntfs. come lo installo grub2 su mbr? mi indichi uan wiki pfv?
<jester-> lince: aspetto sempre di sapere come mai si è scassato grub
<lince> jester-, scusa ma lo scrissi :) cancellando0 la partizio ntfs da gparted
<jester-> lince: grub si installa su hd e non su partizione = grub-install /dev/sda e non sd1 etc
<lince> jester-, mom la guida scrive: monta la dev su cui hai il s.o. e poi mount sda
<jester-> lince: cancellando una partizione grub seeeeeeee ne frega se cambia la tabella visto che usa uuid per identificarle
<jester-> lince: vieni qui da cd live che facciamo prima
<lince> jester-, credevo molte cose prima, adesso ... molto meno. è andata così
<jester-> a capire cosa è andato
<miscus> grazie
<lince> ok jester- mi dai time? :)
<jester-> lince: ??
<lince> jester-, caro amico so che sei paziente, vediamo :)
<lince> jester-, ti dico quando sono al cd live ok?
<jester-> lince: devi venire qui direttamente dal pc interessato
<lince> jester-, mi fa installare la xchat da synaptic?
<malhomme> Ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu...c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? Queratemi per maggiori info!
<lince> jester-, menù di ubuntu che faccio? xchat?
<malhomme> a chi ci si rivolge per problemi?
<svavl> lince scusa, ma mi trovo ubuntu anche sull'altro hd, e xp e come se non lo leggesse
<jester-> !webchat | lince
<ubot-it> lince: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<malhomme> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | malhomme
<ubot-it> malhomme: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<malhomme> LOL
<malhomme> Ho dei problemi con l'avvio di ubuntu. Mi si blocca sulla schermata tipo "seleziona utente". È successo dopo degli aggiornamenti...cosa devo fare per reinstallare ubuntu oppure per risolvere il problema senza formattare?
<lince2> eccolo jester-  mamma che roba!!
<lince> quir
<Luigi> Ciao, vorrei disinstallare Ubuntu, qualcuno sa come si fa? Grazie
<jester-> malhomme: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura se non parte poi ti dico
<Synaptic> Luigi, formatti
<jester-> !installazione | Luigi
<ubot-it> Luigi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<svavl> problema con l'installazione di xp, mi trovo ubuntu su 2 hd del pc, inserisco il cd, ma come non lo leggesse potete consigliarmi qlcs?
<Luigi> scusate sono una capra in informatica
<malhomme> Come faccio a partire in modalità ripristino? Nel bootloader ho soltanto le voci windows 7 e ubuntu.
<jester-> svavl: devi bootare il cdrom con dentro xp
<svavl> scusa cosa significa bootare
<Luigi> per formattare come faccio?
<Luigi> ho solo ubuntu come so
<lince2> jester-: mi leggi vero?
<jester-> malhomme: dovresti avere due o più righe circa ubuntu, una di queste ha scritto: modalità ripristino o recovery mode
<MatteoR> svavi significa avviare
<jester-> lince2: sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | lince2
<ubot-it> lince2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> svavl: significa avviare
<malhomme> no, non le ho. Al 100% perchè le tolsero duurante la configurazione del burg, il bootloader "grafico"
<jester-> !installazione | Luigi   leggi le guide
<ubot-it> Luigi   leggi le guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<svavl> scusa matteoR, lo fatto, ho staccato anche uno dei 2 hd, ma xp non parte, e come se non riuscisse a leggere i file
<jester-> malhomme: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> svavl: lo hai installato xp?
<lince2> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574531/
<MatteoR> svavl: Quindo è xp a non partire. E' questo il problema?
<malhomme> grazie jester-! Se ho problemi ritorno! Grazie mille.
<jester-> lince2: su quale dei 2 hd sta ubuntu
<lince2> jester-: sda2
<jester-> lince2: sicuro? e sicuro che parta sda allìavvio?
<MatteoR> svavl: Teoricamente all'avvio se hai attaccato i due hdd dovresti vedere un menù all'avvio e tra queste voci dovrebbe esserci win xp
<lince2> jester-: certo l'atro non ha un s.o. avviabile
<svavl> matteoR  ascoltami, prima ce lo avevo xp poi virus, e ho formattato la partizione di xp, rimanendo ubuntu, ho inserito il cd, facendolo partire dal bios con il cd, e non me lo legge
<svavl> cioe non parte proprio
<fra> ragazzi mi aiutereste a installare uno scanner???
<MatteoR> svavl: aaahhh ora ho capito. Parli del cd di installazione di windows
<svavl> si
<MatteoR> svavl: Te lo dovrebbe rilevare lo stesso, non dipende dal sistema operativo che hai installato
<jester1-> svavl: lo hai installato xp o no
<MatteoR> svavl: Sei sicuro che nel menu del bios hai messo l'unità cd davanti all'hard disk?
<jester1-> MatteoR: dovrebbe averlo appena installato ma se non aggiorna grub non lo becca
<svavl> matteoR, ho scaricato piu di 40 versioni di xp, e non me ne ha letto nessuna,
<svavl> certo che ho come primo il lettore cd e poi hd
<MatteoR> svavl: riesci ad avviare ubuntu?
<dummy_> salve
<jester1-> svavl: non si capisce che hai fatto ma meglio che chiedi su ##windows
<dummy_> ho un problema cn la connessione mi va lenta
<MatteoR> svavl: Apri il terminale e dai questo comando "sudo update-grub"
<svavl> matteoR ubuntu  si
<jester1-> dummy_: definisci lenta
<MatteoR> svavl: se riesci ad accedere a ubuntu
<MatteoR> svavl: dai il comando che ti ho detto, poi riavvia
<dummy_> le pagine ci vuole molto ad aprirle non é un problema di connessione 2 pc uno xp va bene
<MatteoR> svavl: ti chiederà la password
<jester1-> MatteoR: se ho capito bene non gli parte il cd per installare xp
<jester1-> dummy_: wifi ?
<dummy_> rete
<fra> ragazzi mi aiutereste a installare uno scanner???
<dummy_> fissa
<dummy_> router
<svavl> matteoR il cd mi funziona, ma e xp che no riesco a far partire
<svavl> dall disco
<lince2> jester1-: che fo adesso?
<jester1-> dummy_: sei in ubutnu?
<dummy_> si
<MatteoR> svavl: Se hai installato xp, dai il comando da ubuntu. vedrai che funziona poi. "sudo update-grub" sul terminale
<jester1-> lince2: sicuro che sia sda2 e che parta la boot sda?
<MatteoR> jester1-: Da quello che ho capito ha reinstallato xp, ma non riesce a farlo partire
<svavl> ok grazie
<MatteoR> svavl: Lascia attaccati entrambi gli hard disk. Mi raccomando
<lince2> jester1-: non sono sicuro perchè non parte, ma il secondo disco non crera conflitto, non ha s.o.
<rympte> quando sarà disponibile firefox 3.6.14? sul sito c è già...
<jester1-> lince2: apri un terminale e copiaci i comandi che man mano ti passo
<lince2> jester1-:ok
<jester1-> lince2: quando hai fatto fischia
<jester1-> lince2: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<lince2> jester1-: sì certo capo :)ù
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<svavl> matteoR il problema e che non me lo installa xp
<jester1-> lince2: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> svavl: scomettiamo che sui cd hai copiato la iso tal quale invece di scriverla?
<MatteoR> svavl: credo che sto facendo confusione. Cmq vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat, qua siamo off-topic
<jester1-> lince2: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<MatteoR> !chat | svavl
<ubot-it> svavl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> lince2: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> lince2: dopo questo non chiudere mai il terminale
<jester1-> lince2: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<lince2> jester1-: no
<lince2> jester1-: ok sono root
<jester1-> lince2: apt-get update
<jester1-> lince2: apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> lince2: entrambi?
<lince2> jester1-: ok al primo
<jester1-> lince2: apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<lince2> jester1-: e ok anche al secondo
<lince2> jester1-:  mom c'è un errore
<rympte> uso ubuntu 10.10 , quando sarà disponibile, in 'gestore update', firefox 3.6.14? sul sito c è già...
<jester1-> lince2: incolla errore
<jester1-> rympte: boh
<rympte> jester1-: mi dici i passaggi x aggiornarlo dal sito? pls
<lince2> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574535/
<jester1-> rympte: non siamo al corrente di quando gli sviluppatori aggiornano un certo pacchetto e tanto meno se non lo aggiorneranno, di solito a meno di bug un rilascio stabile rimane con le versioni con cui è stata rilasciato
<lince2> jester1-: mi sa che quando l'ho eseguito da solo non lo vidi... che bischero!
<lince2> jester1-: per cui non te lo dissi
<rympte> jester1-: eppure sono sempre stati disponibili i precedenti update firefox... e, se c è sul sito, xké sul sito SI e su 'gestore update' d ubuntu NO? :(
<fra> ragazzi mi aiutereste a installare uno scanner???
<jester1-> lince2: apri una tro terminale senza chiudere il chroot
<jester1-> lince2: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/pts
<lince2> jester1-:
<lince2> jester1-: mount point /mnt/pts does not exist
<jester1-> lince2: mi sa che hai zompato qualche comando pima
<jester1-> o copiato male e non hai fatto caso all'errore
<Synaptic> fra,  prova a seguire questa guida ---> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/printing/it/scanning.html
<Synaptic> !scanner
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<lince2> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574536/  padellato io?
<lince2> jester1-: se l'ho saltato fratello ti chiedo scusa
<jester1-> lince2: è giusto e non mi spiego perchè non aggionra apt
<jester1-> lince2: apt-get update lo fa?
<Synaptic> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<MatteoR> rympte: al limite puoi aggiungere un repo che ti aggiorna firefox all'ultima versione
<lince2> jester1-: sì certo senza errori
<rympte> MatteoR: come? se mi dici come,,, grz
<Synaptic> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lince2> jester1-: SENZA ERRORI, finisce con lettura pacchetti fatto
<jester1-> lince2: senza sudo, apt-get installa --reinstall grub-pc
<MatteoR> rympte: ti dico il comando per aggiungere e aggiornare firefox automaticamente sul terminale
<jester1-> lince2: senza sudo, apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<rympte> MatteoR: grz
<lince2> jester1-: sotto root vero?
<filo1234> MatteoR: rympte non supportiamo software che non sia nei repo ufficiali
<filo1234> per cui non mettete roba esterna
<jester1-> lince2: li nel terminale di chroot
<MatteoR> rympte: Vieni su questo canale, che è meglio
<MatteoR> !chat | rympte
<ubot-it> rympte: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rympte> nei repo ufficiali c erano tutti i precedenti aggiornamenti ,,, kissà xké questo no,,, vbb
<lince2> jester1-: Impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<rympte> MatteoR: c sono
<lince2> jester1-: lo scrive due voltwe
<jester1-> lince2: è strano
<lince2> jester1-: appunto
<jester1-> lince2: mi sa che hai segato qualche file
<lince2> jester1-: lo sai che non vi rompo se non sono alla canna del gas...
<jester1-> lince2: famo una reisntallazione senza formattare se hai dati
<lince2> jester1-: ah ecco
<lince2> jester1-: ci vorrà tutta sera caro...
<jester1-> lince2: ma va. una mezz'oretta
<lince2> jester1-: ad averci l'adsl che viaggia... anche meno
<jester1-> lince2: hai il cd. poi aggiornerai con calma
<lince2> jester1-: va be' dai, mi riporto sul netbook
<lince2> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> lince2: ma che notebook vai installazione a rriva la prtizionamento
<lince2> jester1-:per dialogare
<lince2> escoo da qui jester1-
<lince> jester1-, lancio la install ok?
<jester1-> lince: mi dicono dalla regia di verificare se hai la live a 32 e il sistema a 64bit o viceversa
<lince> live e sistema 64 bitte  jester1-
<jester1-> lince: ok vai in installazione
<lince> ti rammenti che aumentai la ram?
<lince> e ci vole i 64 bitte jester1-
<jester1-> lince: al partizionamento scegli manuale e fischia
<lince> allora marco aggiornamenti e softward i terzi jester1-
<jester1-> lince: che cacchio stai facendo
<lince> mi chiede se voglio gli aggiornamenti mnentre stalla ed il softweare di terzi
<lince> mi chiede se voglio gli aggiornamenti mnentre stalla ed il softweare di terzi
<jester1-> lince: mi sa che non ce la conti giusta
<lince> ah pure? jester1-
<iron> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> non spuntare aggiornamenti vai avanti
<lince> jester1-, ecco primo problem ni dice che devo smntare le partizioni sda
<lince> jester1-, ha ragione eranomontate da prima
<shere> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester1-> lince: riavvia la baracca
<lince> jester1-, ma no dai le smonta lui
<lince> jester1-, arrivò specif manualmente la pazrtizione
<jester1-> lince: clicca sda2
<jester1-> lince: usare ext4, non formattare montare come /
<lince> jester1-, selezionato
<jester1-> lince: cliccala due volte che apre la gui
<lince> jester1-, ok f.s. ext4 / (root) senza format ok?
<lince> jester1-, installo?
<lince> jester1-, conferma la install
<lince> jester1-, dentro la root c'è anche la home, mica la pialla vero?
<lince> jester1-, non ti/vi leggo più
<lp> qualcuno conosce un software per gestire un cellulare android direttamente da ubuntu?
<jester1-> lince: non formattare e vai traunquillo
<lince> jester1-, ok andata..
<jester1-> lince: vai a avanti, salva e installa
<lince> nononol mi ha mandato un warning
<jester1-> lince: ripeto non devi far formattare li nella gui non deve essere spuntato formatta
<lince> jester1-, mi dice che le dir nonn formattate verranno eliminate
<jester1-> ti cambai il sistema e basta
<lince> jester1-, dice quelle di sistema
<jester1-> vai avanti
<lince> jester1-, ok
<jester1-> si quello cambia
<lp> qualcuno conosce un software per gestire un cellulare android direttamente da ubuntu?
<lince> jester1-, che cazz... devo rifare per via della mnt
<jester1-> lince: ti vavo detto di riavviare
<jester1-> avevo*
<sage79> salve avrei bisogno di gettext-dev ma nei rep non c'è
<lince> jester1-, hai ragione ma dal msg sembrava avrebbe fatto lui
<lince> ti chiamo quiando sono sul pezzo di primna jester1-
<jester1-> ok
<filo1234> sage79: forse questa? libgettextpo-dev
<sage79> provo, grazie
<fra> ragazzi mi aiutereste a installare uno scanner???
<fra> synaptic ci sei???
<frigOvuotO>  ho aggiunto al grub un nuovo kernel, quello di ubuntustudio, cosi ho provato a lanciarlo
<frigOvuotO> ma prima di avviarsi si è spento il monitor, è un problema che mi si già presentato altre volte, sono quasi certo
<frigOvuotO> che la causa è il driver della scheda video, cosi ho selezionato il ripristino del kernel e ho scelto shell per eseguire
<frigOvuotO> la solita procedura che mi installa il driver della scheda video ,  installato il driver appare ubuntu con il nuovo kernel,
<frigOvuotO> ma nello stesso tempo mi accorgo che selezionando dal grub il kernel classico di ubuntu ovvero quello precedente non
<FloodBotIt2> frigOvuotO: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<frigOvuotO> riesco più a lanciare ubuntu e mi si spegne il computer, in pratica installando il driver per un kernel automaticamente mi si toglie dall'altro...
<fra> ho provato a installare lo scanner con la guida di pagina http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/printing/it/scanning.html ma non ci sono riuscito anche perchèil nome del mo scanner non era in quel elenco qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come fare ad ovviare questo incoveniente
<fra> ???
<CoOltux> sera a tutti
<lince> ciao CoOltux
<lp> COME INSTALLO Un .tar.bz2 ?
<onebitxajax> e' un archivio devi prima estrarlo
<onebitxajax> tsto dx estrai qui
<esulu> come faccio a trasformare un file pdf in un file .doc in ubuntu?
<lp> poi?
<onebitxajax> dipende da cosa hai dentro
<onebitxajax> che cosa e'?
<lp> gnucash
<lp> 2.4.3 che mi sembra piu aggiornato di quello che si trova in ubuntu software center
<lince> esulu, è un'opzione del openoffice, npon c'è problema
<onebitxajax> mi sa che e' il sorgente
<filo1234> lp: ripeto anche a te che non diamo supporto per programmi esternu ai repo
<filo1234> esterni*
<filo1234> !sorgenti | lp
<ubot-it> lp: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<esulu> lince quindi con opeoffice si puo modificarlo
<esulu> ?
<lince> esulu, sì certo.
<newnickname> ciao
<esulu> grazie lince adesso ci provo a vedere
<lince> esulu, nn c'è di che
<lp> ok, mi date lsa tringa di testo per installarlo da terminale?
<glpiana> ola
<lince> esulu, mom aspetta potresti non poterlo modificare dipende dal file origine pdf
<lp> ho fatt omale la domanda come faccio a installare gnucash con il terminale?
<lince> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao lince
<esulu> lince non si puo
<esulu> hai qualche alternativa
<filo1234> lp: sudo apt-get install gnucash
<lince> esulu, vuol dire allora che il file pdf è stato salvato come immagine. devo usare un ocr
<lp> filo1234 mi installa l'ultima versione?
<Diels-Alder1> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il telecomando bluetooth sony della ps3
<Diels-Alder1> non riesco a farlo andare
<dummy> salve a tutti ho un problema
<lp> s
<glpiana> Diels-Alder1, ma viene visto dal bluetooth?
<Diels-Alder1> cioè non capisco quale è la procedura corretta per farlo andare perchè mi sono perso in varie guide e adesso ogni volta che perde la connessione
<Diels-Alder1> sono fregato
<Diels-Alder1> si
<filo1234> lp: ti installa quella ufficial ee testata che sta nei repo
<lp> OK GRAZIE
<Diels-Alder1> glpiana: lo vede come SonyBDremote
<dummy> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 la connessione internet va lenta ho una rete fissa con router
<glpiana> Diels-Alder1, cercando su gogol SonyBDremote ubuntu bluetooth trovo dei bug
<Diels-Alder1> ho seguito il wiki di bdremonte-ng ma adesso sono perso tra lirc, bdremote, ecc... vorrei capirci qualcosa e trovare un modo standard per farlo funzionare
<glpiana> dummy, come l'hai testata?
<dummy> ci sto adesso
<Diels-Alder1> glpiana: si ho visto ma vorrei trovare un modo semplice di farlo andare e capirci qualcosa
<glpiana> dummy, ok, come l'hai testata?
<Diels-Alder1> se no mi ritrovo sempre a dare comandi a cappella e non so cosa faccio davvero
<alexx2614> glpaian, ciao senti ti volevo chiedere una cosa io ho installato un po di temi anche se alla fine il meglio è quello di default :D ora però sono rimasti i bordi finestra dei temi installati e come faccio a disinstallarli del tutto  ?
<dummy> glpiana ci sto ora mi ci vuole 1 ora ad aprire le pagin
<glpiana> dummy, http://www.my-speedtest.com/it/
<glpiana> alexx2614, stai usando compiz?
<alexx2614> si
<dummy> glpiana ho un altro pc con xp quello va bene
<glpiana> alexx2614, se lo disattivi tornano normali i bordi?
<glpiana> dummy, puoi fare il test così vedi effettivamente come va? eventualmente poi si cambiano i dns
<alexx2614> glpaiana, no spetta forse mi sono espresso male  i bordi finestra non è che li ho impostati sono rimasti sulle impostazione dandomi la possibilità di scegliere quale bordo finestra installato però ho tutto normale capito come ?
<dummy> 4.19 Mbps io ho una 16 mega
<alexx2614> glpiana, .
<glpiana> alexx2614, no, non ho capito. che bordi hai ora e che bordi vorresti invece avere?
<dummy> glpiana 4.19 ho una 16 infatti mi da 12 su xp
<lince> jester1-, jeesssssssssssssssssssssssssi mi ha fottuto tutto...
<alexx2614> glpiana, quelli di default solo che se vado aspetto tema personalizza e vado bordi finestra vedo che ci sono ancora i bordsi di temi che ho disinstallato e che però sono rimaste i bordi
<glpiana> dummy, nel terminale dai: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> dummy, poi dai: ping -c3 74.125.232.112
<glpiana> !paste | dummy
<ubot-it> dummy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> dummy, lo stesso lo fai su windows e confronti i tempi o ce li mostri
<glpiana> alexx2614, ah li hai ancora lì presenti
<alexx2614> si
<dummy> PING www.google.it (209.85.148.104) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from www.google.it (209.85.148.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=10.0 ms 64 bytes from www.google.it (209.85.148.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=9.79 ms 64 bytes from www.google.it (209.85.148.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=10.3 ms
<glpiana> alexx2614, penso che se li hai disinstallati siano rimasti nella tua home
<glpiana> !paste | dummy e due
<ubot-it> dummy e due: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> dummy, se incolli qui non si capisce nulla
<alexx2614> glpiana, ma non ci sono
<glpiana> alexx2614, ma se hai detto che son rimasti
<alexx2614> si ma solo quando vado alle impostazioni temi
<glpiana> alexx2614, ok, te li mostra ma in realtà non ci sono?
<alexx2614> sisi ci sono li posso anche mettere
<dummy> glpiana scusa senza offesa ma inutile che mi paragoni windows quello va bene quindi penso sia ubuntu forse ipv6
<glpiana> alexx2614, allora davvero ancora non ho capito. sarà che son stanco. sorry
<lince> jester1-, affacciati che ti scalpo....
<jester1-> lince: cu fu
<glpiana> dummy, è inutile confrontare perchè? proprio perchè su windows va bene è il caso di confrontare con windows, secondo me, poi sei libero di fare quel che vuoi. cercavo di aiutarti :)
<lince> jester1-, mi ha cancellato tutto....
<jester1-> lince: allora hai fatto formattare
<alexx2614> glpiana, o forse io che non mi sono spiegato bene allora :D se io vado su aspetto --> temi---> personallizza tema--->e vado a controlli ci sono i vecchi temi disinstallati anche se li avevo disinstallati sono rimasti li
<kroppix> mi dite i nomi di un po di stanze che sono nuovo qui
<lince> jester1-, ma dai ho tutte le mie cosine... :)
<jester1-> lince: o ti eri piallata la home
<lince> jester1-, no no non scherzare ciò tutto
<ichi> sera a tutti
<jester1-> lince: mavadaviaiciap va
<lince> jester1-, ahahahah
<ichi> ho comprato una scheda wireless Alfa AWUS036H da 1watt e vorrei installare i drivers che ci sono sul cd
<glpiana> alexx2614, eh, saranno nella tua home allora
<lince> jester1-, domanda caro: i progr li devo reinstallare dico bene?
<glpiana> !chat | kroppix
<ubot-it> kroppix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexx2614> glpiana, non ci sono
<ichi> l'ho gia installata su windows senza alcun problema dato che c'è il setup e fa tutto lui
<jester1-> lince: li rerinstalli e li trovi gia configurati visto che hai la vecchia home
<ichi> ma su ubuntu nn so come muovermi per i vari drivers e moduli
<glpiana> alexx2614, allora non so che dirti. saran temi fantasma :)   come li avevi installati?
<glpiana> ichi, scheda wifi interna o usb?
<alexx2614> glpiana, da gnome-look.org pacchetto deb
<lince> jester1-, bene. sei stato paziente. ti sono sempre in debito, a te e al glpiana
<glpiana> alexx2614, un nome di esempio?
<ichi> ho usato wine per fare l'autostart del cd, ma se clicco sulla linguetta dei drivers x windows, mi apre la cartella dove sono inseriti i vari moduli da caricare ma sinceramente nn so cosa fare
<kroppix> grazie ...ciauuu viva ubu
<lince> sarò difficile sdebitarsi jester1-
<glpiana> ichi, wine e driver son due cose che non vanno messe insieme
<frigOvuotO> help: in pratica installando il driver della mia scheda video per un nuovo kernel automaticamente mi si toglie il driver per un kernel precedente, cosi quando avvio un kernel precedente mi si spegne il monitor
<ichi> sisi, lo so, pensavo che ci fosse un setup automatico + ke altro
<lince> ciao a tutti ragazzi, statemi bene e ...GRAZIE come sempre
<alexx2614> glpiana, Munics
<glpiana> alexx2614, se dai dpkg -l  | grep munic     elenca qualcosa?
<jester-> lince: siamo gia soddisfatti guadagnandoci il regno dei cieli
<glpiana> ichi, dimmi, è interna o usb?
<ichi> usb
<glpiana> ichi, è collegata ora?
<ichi> è una Alfa AWUS036H da 1000 mw
<ichi> sisi è collegata
<ichi> allora
<alexx2614> glpiana,http://paste.ubuntu.com/574577/
<ichi> x andare va
<lince> jester-, ma no io e te ci ritroveremo fra i cattivissimi... hai presente il forcone?
<glpiana> ichi, allora staccala, riattaccala e dai questi due comandi:  lsusb          e     dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | ichi
<ubot-it> ichi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ichi> solo ke mi funziona solo per fare wardriving, ma se devo connettermi ad una rete, se il segnale è inferiore al 60% nn navigo +
<lince> jester-, ciao jessi, stai bene caro
<glpiana> alexx2614, locate -i munic
<glpiana> ichi, quindi funziona? non bene ma funziona?
<ichi> ho letto su vari forum che i drivers che ci sono su ubuntu sono bacati
<ichi> allora
<ichi> se la uso per fare pentesting, funziona benissimo
<ichi> packet injection e tutto quanto
<glpiana> ichi, pentesting che sarebbe?
<ichi> penetration testing
<ichi> bucare le reti
<glpiana> ah ecco, bravo
<glpiana> ichi, non parliamone qui però, che è off topic :)
<glpiana> oltre che illegale, credo
<glpiana> ichi, se ci devi navigare invece?
<ichi> beh faccio l'università di sicurezza reti e sistemi, mi serviva XD
<fausto> ciao
<alexx2614> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574578/
<stejazz> glpiana, quando hai un attimo mi aiuti con la storia del touchpad?
<ichi> se invece mi devo connettere ad una rete, pure la mia x dirti, finkè sto sopra al 60-65% di segnale, funziona bene
<alexx2614> PaoloRotolo, ciaooo ti ricordi di me ?
<glpiana> alexx2614, /home/alessandro/.themes/Munics
<fausto> mi sono scomparse le icone dei controlli volume , connessione
<ichi> navigo e tutto, se invece mi allonntano dal 60%, resto cmq attaccato alla rete ma nn navigo +
<glpiana> ichi, se dai i comandi che ti ho detto vediamo che schea è e se si può far qualcosa
<alexx2614> glpiana, mi dice che è una directory
<PaoloRotolo> alexx2614, si :)
<glpiana> fausto, aggungi al pannello l'area di notifica e l'applet indicatore
<ichi> spe
<glpiana> alexx2614, sì, e dentro c'è qualcosa
<alexx2614> glpiana, come faccio ad aprire quello che mi hai detto tu
<glpiana> alexx2614, cd /home/alessandro/.themes/Munics   oppure ci arrivi con nautilus (ctrl+h per vedere le directory nascoste
<glpiana> fausto, sai come aggiungere le cose al pannello?
<alexx2614> glpiana, e poi
<glpiana> alexx2614, eh non lo so, era per farti vedere che il tema ce l'hai ancora
<alexx2614> glpiana, e non sai come disinstallarlo ?
<glpiana> alexx2614, rimuovi Munics (la directory) e poi sparirà. mmagari dovrai chiudere la sessione
<glpiana> alexx2614, oppure lo disinstalli dal gestore dei temi
<glpiana> che è la cosa più naturale credo
<glpiana> non c'è disinstalla come voce?
<alexx2614> glpiana, ok grazie 1000
<alexx2614> no non ci sta
<alexx2614> glpiana, ecco hgrazie risolto
<alexx2614> :D
<glpiana> :)
<alexx2614> glpiana, una domanda un po così :D tu hai la dok ?
<glpiana> alexx2614, no, non sopporto le cacate grafiche :D
<alexx2614> :D
<alexx2614> glpiana, grazie di nuovo a piu tardi
<fausto> grazie risolto
<glpiana> bene
<cobe571> installata versione 10.04 anche nel portatile i386. il comando history -c non funziona -> non cancella il file .bash_history stesso problema che ho riscontrato anche nel fisso a 64 bit
<dummy> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> cobe571, io torno a dirti che la cosa mi sembra strana, perchè quel comando funziona
<enzotib> cobe571, segnala qualche errore?
<cobe571> glpiana: non ho le travecole
<glpiana> cobe571, neanche io credo :)
<dummy> una dritta nella configurazione di rete c e una voce DOMINIO DI RICERCA cosa é?
<cobe571> beh allora devono essere i miei computer che non amano molto la 10.04
<glpiana> <enzotib> cobe571, segnala qualche errore?
<cobe571> enzotib: non segnala nessun errore
<enzotib> cobe571, history -c && echo $?
<dummy> una dritta nella configurazione di rete c e una voce DOMINIO DI RICERCA cosa é? cioè cosa va messo
<glpiana> !repeat | dummy
<ubot-it> dummy: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cobe571> come se il comando fosse stato eseguito e in effetti in apparenza lo fa, ma controllando il file .bash_history tale file continua a contenere i comandi immessi
<dummy> ok
<enzotib> cobe571, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<cobe571> enzotib: certo che ho letto, continua a non andare, devo cancellare lo storico a manina, ossia aprendo il file
<enzotib> cobe571, porca miseria, mi dice cosa esce da quel comando?
<cobe571> mah
<enzotib> 0 oppure 1?
<cobe571> $ ovviamente
<enzotib> eh?
<cobe571> eh
<cobe571> !!!
<enzotib> cobe571, se vuoi essere aiutato devi scendere un po' dal piedistallo, quel comando che ti ho dato deve stampare un numero, se non lo fa lo hai scritto male
<glpiana> cobe571, digita tutto: history -c && echo $?
<cobe571> io non sto su un piedistallo. ho dato quel comando e da quel risultato
<enzotib> cobe571, con tutto il punto interrogativo?
<cobe571> dico solo quello che vedo
<glpiana> cobe571, hai messo anche il punto interrogativo?
<cobe571> avevo dimenticato il punto porc... da zero cmq...
<enzotib> cobe571, ma se vai indietro con la freccia, per tornare ai comandi precedenti, te li dà oppure no?
<cobe571> non li da ma il file .bash_hist.. resta immutato con tutti i comandi che ho dato verificatie straverificato mille volte
<enzotib> cobe571, è giusto così, perché il file viene aggiornato con la history che c'è in memoria solo quando chiudi la shell
<cobe571> appunto dopo chiusa resta sempre lo storico. mentre su 8.04 quando davo history -c cancellava tutto al volo
<cobe571> è una ca##ata lo so
<cobe571> ma da fastidio
<ZaBnT> ciao a tutti
<ZaBnT> connessione di rete , creo una VPN , dopodichè la salvo... ma poi, da dove eseguo ?..
<cobe571> mi creerò un file bash da richiamare che cancelli lo storico bipassando il comando history -c, torniamo ai vecchi metodi
<enzotib> cobe571, fammi fare una prova
<cobe571> sono cinque gg che ci sto dietro e il risultato è lo stesso in entrambe le macchine, ci rinuncio
<kunta> chi mi sblocca  una pagina che parte (note di tombay ) di default quando si avvia il pc?
<kunta> tomboy
<ZaBnT> chi mi aiuta con la connessione VPN?
<cobe571> <kunta> controlla tra i processi all'avvio e disattivalo
<jester-> !vpn | ZaBnT
<ubot-it> ZaBnT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<kunta> gia fatto
<ZaBnT> io ho usato connessione di rete
<cobe571> kunta: usi spesso tomboy?
<ZaBnT> l'ho creata ma come faccio ad eseguirla ?
<kunta> in questi giorni diverse volte
<jester-> ZaBnT: se funza la vedi dagli altri pc
<jester-> ZaBnT: o la vedi nell'icona se pa prendi
<jester-> el la
<cobe571> controlla meglio tra i processi in esecuzione nella tua macchina e killalo
<kunta> nei programmi di avvio non esiste
<ZaBnT> io la vedo all'interno di connessione di rete nome VPN1
<cobe571> kunta: apri il monitor di sistema e dai una occhiata
<ZaBnT> dopodichè non ho capito come eseguire
<jester-> ZaBnT: è una rete, una volta messa su è presente oin net, se configurata correttamente funza
<kunta> una volte era spuntata l'opzione .. memorizza applicazione attualmente in esecuzione
<cobe571> dinner time
<ZaBnT> a me sembra configurata correttamente , pensavo da pannello visualizzare la Rete tipo Windows
<jester-> ZaBnT: esempio
<kunta> che intendi con monitor di sistema, ridammi esattamente il modo di killarlo
<jester-> ZaBnT: pc1 metti su  una vpn
<jester-> pc2 la vede e si collega
<cobe571> kunta: sistema -> preferenze -> monitor di sistema (è li da sempre)
<ZaBnT> jester : cosa intedi con pc1 ?
<ZaBnT> uso ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> ZaBnT: avendo 2 pc
<cobe571> kunta: sistema -> amministrazione -> monitor di sistema (è li da sempre)
<jester-> ZaBnT: oppure prendi una vpn esterna?
<ZaBnT> esterna
<jester-> ZaBnT: se hai configurato giusto ti colleghi
<ZaBnT> qual'è il percorso... o da riga di comando ? grazie
<jester-> ZaBnT: fallo con network-manager (configurazione di rete)
<jester-> ZaBnT: se hai pacioccato interfaces rimettilo a posto
<ZaBnT> esatto ho usato network-manager ora è configurata
<kunta> monito??
<cobe571> kunta: sistema -> amministrazione -> monitor di sistema
<kunta> Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?
<jester-> ZaBnT: se ha messo i parametri giusti dovresti connettere
<ZaBnT> ma non vedo il tasto connetti. , vedo l'opzione connetti automaticamente
<ZaBnT> ma dove sbaglio
<kunta> Perchè mi esce questa scritta?
<jester-> ZaBnT: controlla parametri
<jester-> kunta: che scheda hai
<neramarea> buonasera a tutti
<kunta> geforce 6150
<ZaBnT> da pannello non vedo la mia connessione di rete
<jester-> ZaBnT: compare nell'icona di rete?
<ZaBnT> no...
<jester-> allora hai sbagliato qualcosa
<ZaBnT> ahhhhhhh... nahhh
<ZaBnT> miii e adesso?
<jester-> ZaBnT: o la vpn esterna non c'è
<ZaBnT> no c'è perchè da windows mi collego
<ZaBnT> vorrei fare la stessa cosa con Ubuntu
<jester-> ZaBnT: è una quatione di parametri
<jester-> questione*
<ZaBnT> come faccio a mettere l'icona connessione di rete in pannello ?.... perchè tempo fa avevo provato con la vers. 10.4 LTS e funzionava
<kunta> je
<jester-> ZaBnT: non ce l'hai l'icona di rete nella tray?
<ZaBnT> no..
<jester-> ZaBnT: aggiungi area di notifica la pannello
<kunta> jes
<neramarea> enzotib?
<kunta> jester??
<jester-> kunta: cu fu
<ZaBnT> l'ho fatto ma non la vedo
<kunta> che c'entra la scheda video con un programma che mi parte di default
<jester-> !gnomereset | ZaBnT
<ubot-it> ZaBnT: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> kunta: avrò capito male
<kunta> cheposso fare?
<jester-> kunta: problema?
<ZaBnT> ok grazie, ci provo.
<kunta> cosa'
<kunta> '''
<ZaBnT> Se non va ci sentiamo nuovamente
<kunta> ?
<jester-> kunta: che problema hai
<kunta> hooo! in avvio sul pc mi parte di default la scemata delle note di tomboy, perchè , non riesco a impedire che ad ogni accensione mi si ripresenti.
<kunta> schermata*
<jester-> kunta: dicamo la nota salvata, una piccola finestra gialla?
<kunta> ho controllato nei programmi d'avvio , ma non  cè traccia... si ma aperta
<jester-> kunta: usare l'applet note adesive?
<kunta> si ma tutte le note salvate in ordine di date
<kunta> traduci
<jester-> kunta: se non ti fa vedere le note salvate che scopo ha
<jester-> è un promemoria
<kunta> si
<jester-> kunta: per altro usa il calendario
<jester-> kunta: quindi da buon promemoria al login te le spara sul desktop
<kunta> le vedo le note salvate, ma non voglio che mi si aprino ad ogni accensione di pc
<jester-> se ci sono note
<kunta> si
<jester-> kunta: preferenze progammi avvio
<jester-> oppure le impostazioni dell'applet
<jester-> se non è previsto te lo tieni cosi
<kunta> controllato, ma non cè traccia
<ceon1> buonasera
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una console hercules mp3 e2 perche con mixxx non la riesco a far partiree ????????
<alexx2614> PaoloRotolo,ciao a tutti io ho una console hercules mp3 e2 perche con mixxx non la riesco a far partiree ????????
<neramarea> qualcuno ne capisce di amule adunanza?
<shere> neramarea ke probl hai?
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<neramarea> shere, l'ho disinstallato, e ne ho eliminato ogni traccia (pacchetti ecc.), ma se lo reinstallo ci trovo di nuovo le mie impostazioni, file condivisi ecc. vorrei reinstallarlo "pulito", e non ci riesco..
 * MatteoR Buonasera
<enzotib> neramarea, devi cancellare anche la dir nascosta nella tua home
<neramarea> enzotib mo' provo. grazie
<neramarea> enzotib ho risolto risolto o l'avvio lento.come, non lo so, ma ho risolto. cancellando a destra e a manca
<liuboille> buonasera ragazzi
<liuboille> avvo una domanda
<liuboille> è possibile aggiornare la versione di ubuntu in uso con un comando dal terminale?
<jester-> liuboille: alt-F2 e scrivi update-managert -d
<jester-> update-manager -d
<CoOltux> ragazzi dove trovo il file da modificare di conkyrc?
<MatteoR> jester-: aggiungerei sudo
<jester-> MatteoR: nu
<jester-> chiede lui dopo la pass
<liuboille> jester: grazie ma si perdono i file aggiornando in questo modo ?
<jester-> !aggiornamento | liuboille
<ubot-it> liuboille: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jester-> liuboille: non siperde nulla
<liuboille> ok grazie mille
<CoOltux> jester- dove trovo il file da modificare di conkyrc?
<MatteoR> jester-: Non sapevo ;)
<jester-> CoOltux: non lo so on avendolo mai usato
<CoOltux> gh
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Non è in una cartela nascosta denominata .conkyrc situata nella home?
<CoOltux> MatteoR ho visto ma nn c'è quella cartella
<jester-> CoOltux: guarda in .config
<CoOltux> jester- già visto non c'è
<CoOltux> se do il comando conky nel terminale parte
<CoOltux> da li posso vedere il percorso?
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Il fatto è che parte con dei valori di default e non scrive sul file di configurazione. Per fare questo, da terminale "conky -C > ~/.conkyrc"
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Ora dovresti avere un file di nome .conkyrc
<CoOltux> si matteor
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Puoi modificare a piacere questo file, poi quando vuoi avviare conky, da terminale "conky -c ~/.conkyrc"
<CoOltux> grazie
<CoOltux> adesso te lo faccio vedere
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CoOltux> MatteoR | http://imagebin.org/140798
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Carina. Se vuoi ti mando la mia di foto
<CoOltux> si vai MatteoR
<MatteoR> CoOltux: http://imagebin.org/140799
<MatteoR> CoOltux: è un po' personalizzata
<CoOltux> carina
<CoOltux> :)
<CoOltux> eheh si appena ho tempo la traduco
<liuboille> MatteoR: forte quella barra di lato :)
<CoOltux> MatteoR | http://imagebin.org/140798
<CoOltux> vedi è in inglese
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> MatteoR per avviarlo all'avvio di ubuntu ?
<roger__> Ciao ragazzi...altro problemino, purtroppo!
<CoOltux> roger__ che problema hai?
<roger__> ogni volta che apro la home o dei documenti...parte in automatico un filmato...come posso ripristinare tutto alla normalità? ..Grazie.
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Vai su Sistema>Preferenze>Applicazioni di avvio. Ci aggiungi uno e nel campo comando inserisci "conky -c ~/.conkyrc"
<liuboille> MatteoR: coem si chiama il software per avere quella sidebar come hai tu nel tuo dekstop?
<MatteoR> liuboille: Conky
<CoOltux> ok grazie
<MatteoR> liuboille: Però all'inizio è bruttina, ma dopo se la personalizzi diventa bella
<liuboille> ci sono tipo temi?
<CoOltux> liuboille | trovi i files già compilati
<MatteoR> liuboille: Sì. Su Gnome-look.org
<CoOltux> MatteoR usi google chrome o chromium?
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Chromium. E' open source e leggero
<CoOltux> essì
<CoOltux> lo installo anche io adesso
<MatteoR> CoOltux: ma soprattutto è open source
<CoOltux> ho installato ubuntu oggi su nuovo pc
<CoOltux> e ci sto ancora mettendo tutto
<liuboille> e il file .tar.bz2 lo devo trasformare in .deb ?
<CoOltux> :P
<liuboille> c'è differenza tra chromium e chrome per linux?
<MatteoR> liuboille: di cosa? Del tema o di conky?
<liuboille> conky
<CoOltux> MatteoR che versione c'è adesso?
<MatteoR> liuboille: Lo puoi scaricare dal software center. Non occorre compilare
<liuboille> ah
<liuboille> ok
<CoOltux> MatteoR | Chromium 11.0.688.0
<CoOltux> ???
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Di chromium monto l'ultima: 9.0.597.107
<MatteoR> CoOltux: l'ultima testata dai sviluppatori
<CoOltux> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<CoOltux> ?????
<liuboille> ho scaricato conky ma adesso dove trovo impostazioni etc ?
<CoOltux> nella home c'è un file .conkyrc
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Ricorda che prima ti ho fatto fare un comando, per far comparire quel file
<liuboille> mmm no
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Cmq quella versione che hai non è stabilissima
<CoOltux> si vero scusa
<CoOltux> liuboille | da terminale dai "conky -C > ~/.conkyrc"
<CoOltux> ottimo chromium
<CoOltux> matteor lo hai tradotto in ita?
<liuboille> Co0ltux quel comando non fa niente
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Ho scritto a manina il file di configurazione
<liuboille> ah ho capito
<liuboille> niente
<MatteoR> liuboille: Ora vedrai un file di nome .conkyrc nella home
<liuboille> sì
<liuboille> e come lo devo utilizzare?
<MatteoR> lo puoi aprire con gedit per modificarlo, poi per avviare conky con quel file di configurazione, da terminale "conky -c ~/.conkyrc"
<liuboille> ok
<liuboille> diciamo
<liuboille> che più o meno
<liuboille> funziona
<liuboille> però
<FloodBotIt2> liuboille: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<liuboille> come faccio ad utilizzar eun tema che ho scaricato ?
<CoOltux> MatteoR | se dai sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n te lo scarica già in italiano
<MatteoR> CoOltux: Ho frainteso. Pensavo che parlavi di conky. Chromium è già in italiano
<CoOltux> eheh si
<liuboille> come faccio ad utilizzare un tema di conky?
<CoOltux> Liuboille | apri il file che ti ha creato nella home
<liuboille> sì
<CoOltux> e lo editi
<CoOltux> copia e incolla
<misterblu> ciao ci siete?
<enzotib> !nessuno | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<liuboille> forte grazie
<CoOltux> liuboille di niente
<misterblu> ok ho fatto l'ultimo aggiornameto ed è sparito l'audio
<misterblu> che faccio
<misterblu> ho la 10.04 e asla mixer
<misterblu> enzotib:  puoi darmi una mano?
<enzotib> sull'audio non sono in grado
<liuboille> come faccio a chiudere conky ?
<misterblu> problemi audio mi aiutati
<misterblu> scusate aiutate
<CoOltux> liuboille | killall onky
<CoOltux> liuboille | killall conky
<liuboille> si avevo trovato grazie :)
<liuboille> Co0ltux ma c'è differnza da tra chromium e chrome?
<CoOltux> chromium è opensource
<CoOltux> mentre chrome è di google
<liuboille> chromium non è di google ?
<CoOltux> no
<liuboille> ah
<liuboille> ma è sostanzialmente identico
<misterblu> enzotib: sai se posso tornare indietro con gli aggiornamenti?
<liuboille> ragazzi un'altra odmnada ma togliere spazio ad una partizione in uso mi fa perdere i dati di quella partizione?
<CoOltux> beh se la riduci solo di spazione no
<CoOltux> se la elimini completamente si
<liuboille> tipo ho un hd
<liuboille> partizionato in due
<liuboille> 500gb indows e 500gb ubuntu
<liuboille> tolgo con un software su windows 80 giga dalla sua partizione e li metto ad ubuntu
<liuboille> è possibile falro?
<CoOltux> ma i 500 di windows sono pieni?
<liuboille> no
<liuboille> quasi vuoti xD
<CoOltux> beh allora allarga la partizione di linux
<CoOltux> e basta
<liuboille> non lo posso fare senza rimpicciolire
<liuboille> quella di windows
<liuboille> questo software me la fa allargare
<liuboille> solo su spazio unllocated
<CoOltux> usa gparted
<liuboille> e non perdo
<liuboille> file ?
<mario__> buona sera a tuttu
<mario__> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ho un problema con ubuntu sul netbook
<CoOltux> uhmm credo di si perchè lo formatta
<liuboille> eh allora sì
<liuboille> ...
<CoOltux> mario__ che problema hai
<CoOltux> ?
<liuboille> io voglio mantenere sia i file che ho nell partizione di win che inquella di ubuntu
<CoOltux> ma in una memoria esterna metti tutti i files di winzoz, poi cancella winzoz e usa solo ubuntu :P
<mario__> quando avvio il pc a volte esce il tema per bene a volte esce il tema in forma grezza con icone diverse barra e finestre diverse
<CoOltux> mario__ che scheda video hai?
<mario__> con precisione non lo so che monta e un netbook samsung nc10
<liuboille> eh vabbè
<liuboille> non lo devo fare per me ma per unmio amico
<liuboille> cooltux
<liuboille> comunqeu grazie
<CoOltux> null
<CoOltux> a
<CoOltux> mario__ hai gli effetti attivi?
<mario__> non so che effetti e da poco che uso ubunto lo rimasto cosi come l'ho installato
<CoOltux> che ubuntu?
<mario__> ubuntu l'ultima versione
<liuboille> Co0ltux ma quindi se io formatto la partizione con windows posso prendere lo spazio inutilizzato ed aggiugnerlo alla partizione di ubuntu senza perdere file?
<CoOltux> si
<mario__> coltux mi puoi aiutare?
<CoOltux> mario__ nn conosco quel netbook sto cercando qualcosa...
<mario__> ok grazie aspetto
<mario__> il problema e che alcune volte va bene altre no
<CoOltux> strano...
<mario__> e gia sto andando al manicomio
<CoOltux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<CoOltux> vado a cenare va
<CoOltux> ciao
<mario__> ciao buon appetito
<gabryatfendor> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 9.10
<gabryatfendor> ho un portatile con su installato win7 professional e vorrei affiancarvi ubuntu
<gabryatfendor> purtroppo, quando avvio il pc con il disco inserito, seleziono l'opzione installa ubuntu, lo schermo diventa nero e non succede nulla
<gabryatfendor> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<MatteoR> gabryatfendor: Perchè usi la 9.10? Scaricati la 10.10 che è l'ultima versione
<ciccioX> salve ragazzi, dovrei condividere internet con un altro computer
<ciccioX> chi sa dirmi le regole iptables?
<MatteoR> gabryatfendor: cmq riesci a vedere, mentre lo schermo è nero, se il cd nel frattempo viene letto?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: maneggiare le iptables no, configurare network manager per la condivisione sì
<ciccioX> MatteoR: mm
<ciccioX> ma devo usare due reti diverse ?
<ciccioX> cioè io ho il notebook con wifi connesso a internet e colegato in eth con uno switch su cui c'è un desktop a cui vorrei far arrivare internet
<gigi_> non mi funziona brasero e kb3 con ubuntu 10.10 chi puo' aiutarmi?
<gigi_> grazie
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Basta cambiare una cosa sulla configurazione di network manager per avere una connessione condivisa
<ciccioX> MatteoR: qual'è la voce ??
<MatteoR> ciccioX: clicca con il tasto destro sull'applet e clicca su modifica connessioni
<MatteoR> ciccioX: vai su eth0 e clicca su Edit
<ciccioX> MatteoR: poi?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Nella scheda Impostazioni ipv4 , nel pulsante metodo, clicca su "condiviso con altri computer". Provare per credere
<ciccioX> MatteoR: provo :)
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Ora condividi la connessione
<MatteoR> ciccioX: con altri pc
<MatteoR> ciccioX: nella tua rete
<ciccioX> ovviamente come gw degli altri pc devo mettere il pc che ha internet
<ciccioX> MatteoR: sudo route add default gw 192.168bla.bla.bla giusto?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Se hai ubuntu anche su quella macchina, basta collegare semplicemente il cavo
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Dovrebbe funzionare
<ciccioX> ok provo
<ciccioX> solo che non essendoci server dhcp ..
<ciccioX> dovrò mettere a manella
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Fidati
<gigi_> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con brasero e kb3 su u buntu...e poi ha risolto?grazie
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Ho usato questo metodo per condividere la connessione della PS3 e del mio laptop
<ciccioX> MatteoR: non funxia
<ciccioX> spè forse ho capito io devo condividere quella wifi non ethernet
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Nell'altra macchina, in eth0, hai messo in modo che prenda l'ip automaticamente?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Tu fai routing sull'eth0, perchè è sull'eth0 che sei connesso con altri pc
<MatteoR> ciccioX: L'altra macchina prende l'ip automaticamente?
<ciccioX> MatteoR: non ho capito una cosa
<ciccioX> io devo condividere internet che ho sul notebook
<MatteoR> ciccioX: sì
<ciccioX> mi collego a internet tramite wifi
<MatteoR> sì
<ciccioX> poi voglio collegare il notebook col desktop tramite uno switch in ethernet
<ciccioX> dove devo mettere condividi connessione su scheda wifi o ethernet ?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: ethernet, perchè è da lì che devi condividere
<ciccioX> ok
<ciccioX> prima però devo settare l'ip
<ciccioX> perchè non ho un server dhcp che mi da l'indirizzo
<ciccioX> lo posso mettere statico?
<MatteoR> ciccioX: sìsì
<MatteoR> ciccioX: tanto è statico solo per la rete LAN, non internet
<ciccioX> fa niente se metto indirizzo della stessa rete dove ho internet? 192.168.1.*
<ciccioX> ?
<MatteoR> Un IP deve essere univoco
<ciccioX> certo
<MatteoR> non puoi mettere lo stesso ip su due macchine diverse
<ciccioX> certo questo lo so
<ciccioX> adesso sulla macchina dove devo portare internet che devo fare?
<ciccioX> devo configurare gw o solamente settare l'ip
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Le assegni un IP, le dai il DNS (che è l'indirizzo IP della macchina che condivide la connessione)
<ciccioX> oki
<ciccioX> provo
<MatteoR> @seen frigOvuotO
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: frigOvuotO was last seen in #ubuntu-it 3 hours, 53 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <frigOvuotO> help: in pratica installando il driver della mia scheda video per un nuovo kernel automaticamente mi si toglie il driver per un kernel precedente, cosi quando avvio un kernel precedente mi si spegne il monitor
<MatteoR> Ciao frigOvuotO
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Funzia?
<ciccioX> spè
<ciccioX> non riesco a pingare il pc che dovrebbe far da gw
<ciccioX> mah
<ciccioX> tralaltro sul desktop non mi fa vedere nm-applet
<MatteoR> premi alt+f2 e digita nm-applet e dovrebbe comparire
<ciccioX> niente
<ciccioX> manco si pingano
<MatteoR> ciccioX: sai he ip ha il laptop?
<ciccioX> si wifi 192.168.1.130
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Sai che ip ha il laptop? per saperlo basta cliccare con il tasto destro sull'applet e cliccare su informazioni connessione
<ciccioX> eth0 192.168.1.200
<ciccioX> anzi no
<ciccioX> eth0: 10-42-44-1
<ciccioX> devo metterlo su quetsa rete il desktop?
<ciccioX> niente
<ciccioX> MatteoR: l'ip di eth0 è: 10.42.44.1  Bcast:10.42.44.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0
<ciccioX> su desktop che metto??
<MatteoR> eth0 deve avere 192.168 e wifi 10. ecc
<MatteoR> ciccioX: alt no asp
<ciccioX> infatti
<MatteoR> ciccioX: è giusto così
<MatteoR> ciccioX: metti come gw l'indirizzo ip interno (eth0) del laptop sul desktop
<ciccioX> e come indirizzo uno tipo 192.168.1.35 ??
<MatteoR> ciccioX:  non il 10.ecc
<ciccioX> MatteoR: niente da fare
<ciccioX> ti ringrazio comunque
<ciccioX> neanche si p0ingano
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Anche il DNS così
<ciccioX> non riesco neanche a pingare
<ciccioX> gw e dns sul desktop sono a posto
<ciccioX> ovvero 10.42.44.1
<ciccioX> sia come gw che come dns
<ciccioX> pazienza, domani compro una scheda wifi
<ciccioX> MatteoR: graazie perlapazienza che hai avuto :)
<MatteoR> ciccioX: Funzia adesso?
<ciccioX> nu
<ciccioX> doamni mi compro una scehda wifi usb e risolvo
<ciccioX> per stasera posso fare a meno
<ciccioX> grazie di nuovo
<Synaptic> come faccio ad installare un .deb con architettura i386 su un 64bit?
<attemptD> Synaptic prendi il sorgente e lo ricompili.
<attemptD> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=423627.0  Synaptic
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-03
<stejazz> ragazzi potreste aiutarmi a far funzionare bene il mio touchpad??
<stejazz> non funziona il tasto destro
<stejazz> !!!
<cobe571> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno sveglio a cui posso chiedere una informazione?
<cobe571> sto avendo dei problemi ogni volta che riavvio il computer... in pratica non ho lo schermo. resta nero ... e devo riavviare nella speranza che riparta
<cobe571> nada
<cobe571> http://www.pasteall.org/19633
 * A|\|DR34 giorno..
<V3NOM> ciao
<misterblu> ciao gente ho un prob con l'audio da ieri sera fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento venno solo le cuffie e non le casse, sapete come potrei risolvere?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<misterblu> ciao ho un prob con l'audio lo sento solo in cuffia come posso risolver?
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<snapp> giorno
<snapp> e' possibile secondo voi connettersi da remoto in ssh al bootloader di grub, in modo da comandarlo remotamente?
<liuboille> giornooo
<micmord> Per impostare un uuid con tune2fs il disco può essere montato o deve essere smontato?
<renzi> buongiorno, ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un pc che ha vista: praticamente dovrei ridurre lo spazio di vista e tentavo di farlo da panello di controllo, sistema, crea e formatta partizioni. Tuutavia quando clicco su riduci partizione non mi consente di ridurlo anche se ho ancora 100 gb liberi, suggerimenti?
<liuboille> penso che tu non possa farlo mentre utilizzi la partizione di vista
<renzi> <liuboille> solo che su internet consigliano di farlo direttamente da vsta per non compromettere qualcosa..
<renzi> <liuboille> dovrebe funzionare, ma non i consente di ridurlo... nelle guide invece dicono che dovrebbe essere semplice, non capisco cosa lo blocca
<liuboille> mmmm
<liuboille> non saprei
<filo1234> renzi: usa il tool di vista per farlo
<Odo> renzi, devi farlo dai live di ubuntu con gparted
<renzi> <odo> sul wiki di ubuntu it consiglia di farlo da vista...
<Odo> filo1234, da gparted compromette vista?
<Odo> renzi, ok segui il wiki allora
<renzi> <filo1234> mi si blocca
<Odo> renzi, e il tool che ti ha consigliato filo1234
<filo1234> Odo: c'è il rischio si
<Odo> filo1234, non lo sapevo k
<filo1234> e in ogni caso è meglio prima fare un defrag
<filo1234> renzi: defrag prima
<renzi> <filo1234> già fatto
<massimo18> renzi: sei su un portatile?
<renzi> si
<massimo18> per cado hp?
<massimo18> *caso
<renzi> sony
<renzi> vajo
<glpiana> ola
<renzi> <filo1234> non posso fare nulla?
<filo1234> renzi: se ti si blocca, qualcosa non va, ma nel caso è un problema di windows, se vuoi "rischiare" di farlo da live cd di Ubuntu, prova
<filo1234> renzi: ma....con tanti ma...
<renzi> <filo1234> forse ho capito il problema... nella partizione "indica arresto anomalo del sistema" , forse riavviando si mette a posto... stacco un secondo, riavvio e riprovo. a dopo
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi di segmentation fault con Virtualbox?
<Diels-Alder> Versione 4.0.4
<Diels-Alder> Lucid 64bit kernel 2.6.32-29
<Diels-Alder> adesso ho dato un apt-get purge e la sto reinstallando... boh il casino dei driver nvidia non finisce mai... che errore che errore
<renzi> <filo1234> filo per favore guarda se questo va bene.. http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/it-IT/windowsvistait/thread/534caf90-740a-4584-b44f-1c1ba550aa36
<snapp> vengo ripreso solo io quando c'e' un tema fuori luogo?
<snapp> fatemi capire
<filo1234> renzi: /join ##windows
<filo1234> snapp: ?
<snapp> non parlavo di oggi ma tempo addietro
<renzi> scusate se sono andato fuori tema... pensavo fosse il punto giusto...
<sage79> salve. è possibile abilitare compiz su ubuntu virtualizzato?
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti, ho provato a cercare soluzioni su google ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<Diels-Alder> mi date una mano a sistemare Virtualbox?
<OverMe> che ha?
<Diels-Alder> non va
<Diels-Alder> Segmentation Fault
<Diels-Alder> stop non parte niente
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, hai provato a rinominare la directory nascosta della home?
<Diels-Alder> ho avuto problemi a tutto il sistema per colpa dei driver nvidia installati dal run
<Diels-Alder> sisi glpiana adesso sono tutte e 2 .old
<OverMe> fallo partire, quando segfaulta prendi l'ultima riga di dmesg e faccela vedere
<Diels-Alder> [ 4795.674203] VirtualBox[10973] general protection ip:7f9574bdb916 sp:7fff4e4ffec8 error:0 in libGL.so.270.18[7f9574b67000+bc000]
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: segfaulta direttamente
<OverMe> mah, chissà che danni ha fatto quel driver gay
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: eh... ma non posso formattare è il pc del lavoro
<Diels-Alder> devo risolvere...
<Diels-Alder> cmq OverMe per completezza ieri ho cambiato kernel per gli aggiornamenti e ovviamente non mi partiva X allora ho disinstallato il driver run con --uninstall e reinstallato nvidia-current dato nvidia-xconfig e riavviato
<OverMe> eh "devo" è un parolone
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: ihihihihii :-P
<OverMe> fai vedere /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Diels-Alder> a quel punto una caterva di problemi all'avvio non partiva niente
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574897/
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: per caso hai il 3D ablitato in Vbox?
<Diels-Alder> ho sistemato un pò le varie cosine ma Virtualbox non ne vuole sapere
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: nelle vecchie macchine virtuali si
<Diels-Alder> ma adesso ho le directory .old
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: si ma le macchine virtuali hanno il 3D abilitato in ogni caso
<OverMe> strano che vada a cercare libGL.so.270.18 dato che hai un altra versione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Diels-Alder> si filo1234 ma il problema è che non parte neanche Virtualbox vuoto
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx
<Diels-Alder> niente
<Diels-Alder> installo?
<OverMe> :O niente?
<Diels-Alder> no
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<Diels-Alder> non ha candidati da installare sicuro che non sia obsoleto?
<OverMe> ma perché lo vuoi installare?
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574905/
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: boh pensavo mi mancasse dato che avevo combinato il casino e magari non avevo installato tutto il necessario
<Diels-Alder> solo per questo
<Diels-Alder> cmq
<OverMe> ls -al /usr/lib/libGL*
<Diels-Alder> quello cercavo anche io
<Diels-Alder> c'è quel 270
<OverMe> si ma lo voglio vedere
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: si ma non è in lib
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574907/
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574908/
<Diels-Alder> il secondo è il locate
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: un link simbolico?
<Diels-Alder> ls
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574909/
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: ecco forse il problema
<ci_> Cerco un comando  o il modo per capire da quanto è installato ubuntu su questo computer?
<Diels-Alder> libGL.so --> LibGL.so.1 --> libGL.so.270.18
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, eh si
<Diels-Alder> idem le altre librerie
<Diels-Alder> resta la domanda
<OverMe> ?
<Diels-Alder> rm -fr tutti i file con il 270.18 e poi do un install --reinstall dei driver nvidia?
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> prova
<Diels-Alder> e vediamo come va? dovrebbe ricrearsi le relazioni giuste o no?
<OverMe> altrimenti rifai i link a mano
<Diels-Alder> e ma poi se ci sono aggiornamenti e cose mi si incasina di nuovo
<Diels-Alder> come la vedi?
<OverMe> può essere un'idea. try
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> provo va
<Diels-Alder> vi faccio sapere fra poco
<ci_> Cerco un comando  o il modo per capire da quanto è installato ubuntu su questo computer?ù
<glpiana> ci_, prova a dare: ls -la /            e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ci_
<ubot-it> ci_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ci_> grazie glpiana poi provo
<filo1234> ci_: in teoria la prima dir che viene creata nell'installazione è /cdrom  quindi ls -ld /cdrom dovrebbe dari la data dell'installazione
<ci_> il computer era vecchio prima con win adesso con ubuntu
<ci_> comunque ragazzi grazie un minuto per avere una risposta, !!!! questo è il futuro
<filo1234> ci_: no è il passato..... anche se solo da un minuto :p
<Diels-Alder> per cercare i file che contengono 270.18 va bene locate lib*.270.18?
<Shin3> ho un problemino con la visualizzazione dei filmati su youtube... praticamente ho lo sondo sempre rosso o comunque con toni molto accesi. è il video si vede ma c'è questa cosa adesso
<filo1234> saranno video a luci rosse?
<Shin3> filo1234, -.-°
<Shin3> http://imagebin.org/140896
<Shin3> ho provato anche con altri video ma sono tutti cosi
<glpiana> Shin3, che è cambiato ul pc dall'ultima volta che hai visualizzato bene?
<glpiana> *sul
<Shin3> solo aggiornato
<Shin3> stamattina
<Shin3> che mi ha chiesto il riavvio
<Shin3> altro non ho fatto nada
<glpiana> Shin3, apri gstreamer-properties e prova a cambiare uscita video
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: mi sa che è andato
<Diels-Alder> i link colorati in rosso adesso sono in celeste
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente nel terminale
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, pasta
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574913/
<OverMe> mm ok mi sembra buono
<OverMe> riavvia X e vediamo
<Shin3> glpiana, sempre uguale ho
<pietro__> ciao a tutti
<Shin3> provato utte le opzioni
<glpiana> Shin3, non so
<OverMe> Shin3, prova a vedere se nella home hai una .macromedia
<OverMe> se ce l'hai, pota
<Diels-Alder> aspetta ultime limature libnvcuvid non c'è nei driver 195 è abilitato il supporto a cuda solo dai 256 in su devo togliere i link rotti
<Diels-Alder> dammi 1 minuto
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Shin3> pota nel senzo rm -fr?
<Diels-Alder> riavvio X torno subito
<OverMe> Shin3, si pota in quel senso
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente adesso funziona
<OverMe> eh, ovviamente
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: non sfottere sono solo soddisfatto di aver capito con il tuo aiuto quale fosse il problema
<Diels-Alder> ihihihihi
<Diels-Alder> lasciami sguazzare nel mio entusiasmo
<OverMe> mavaaa chi sfotte
<Diels-Alder> ihihihihihihhihihhi
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<Diels-Alder> FIGATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Diels-Alder> we grazie mille
<OverMe> prego
<Diels-Alder> spero che questa fosse la risoluzione definitiva dovuta a questa storia dei driver... non li installo mai al mondo più
<Diels-Alder> però adesso devo imparare a pacchettizzarli così almeno non creo tutti sti casini
<Shin3> OverMe, uguale
<Diels-Alder> byebye
<OverMe> Shin3, riavviato il browser dopo averla segata?
<Shin3> si e ritorna .macromedia
<OverMe> si quello è ovvio
<Shin3> flash?
<Shin3> sudo apt-get install upgrade-system per l'avanzamento alla 10.10?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Shin3
<ubot-it> Shin3: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<miscus> salve
<renzi> installazione ubuntu completata... :-) devo configurare la sched grafica nvidia, ha trovato i driver ma al momento di cliccare attiva driver visualizzo questo emssaggio di errore: SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock, a cosa è dovuto?
<Guest85330> ciao a tutti
<jester-> renzi: hai aperto synaptic o software center
<cricido> ragazzi provo a installare webmin e ricevo questo
<renzi> si sta scaricando gli aggiormnamenti
<jester-> renzi: è permessa un'operazione alla volta
<renzi>  <jester->  ah ok... grazie
<cricido> scusarte ma per vedere chi occupa una posta natstat -a|grep numero porta ?
<cricido> netstat scusate
<OverMe> ci sono vari modi
<OverMe> e.g. sudo netstat -untap
<cricido> ma porca miseri vorrei installare webmin come lancio l installazione errore e mi scrive che la porta 10000 è in uso ma non è vero
<OverMe> sudo fuser -n tcp numeroporta
<OverMe> etc etc
<cricido> non trovo niente con netstat
<cricido> cosi come hai scritto non va ci deve essere un errore di sintassi mi fa vedere le istruzioni
<cricido> il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2 Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  /var/cache/apt/archives/webmin_1.530_all.deb
<wwig> ciao a tutti, mi potete dare il link della daily di xubuntu 10.10 per favore?
<glpiana> wwig, la 10.10 non ha daily adesso
<glpiana> !release | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<wwig> grazie gl
<wwig> devo installarla su un pc datato un p3 450 con 384mb di ram
<wwig> il rilevamento delle chiavette wifi è automatico? meglio 10.04 o 10.10 o 11.04? ho trovato anche mint con ldxe
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, la 11.04 non è ancora uscita. per le altre, andrebbero provate, magari da livecd senza installarle per vedere se la tua chiavetta viene riconosciuta
<wwig> sì intendevo la 11.04 in alpha
<wwig> ma su un pc così installeresti xubu o mint con lxde? glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, mint non la conosco
<wwig> e lxde?
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, lo puoi mettere anche su *ubuntu
<glpiana> è molto leggero, ma può piacere e non piacere :D
<wwig> :D certo
<wwig> è per una persona che ha sempre usato xp
<wwig> e deve andare su quel pc
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, gli assomiglia, tasto del menu in basso a destra, tray e orologio in basso a sinistra
<wwig> glpiana è stabile che tu sappia o crasha?
<glpiana> wwig, lxde dici? penso sia stabile
<wwig> ok grazie allora provo sia con xubu 10.10 che con mint
<wwig> glpiana è più stabile 10.04 o 10.10?
<wwig> leggi meno rogne :D
<glpiana> wwig, se metti xubuntu e vuoi provare lxde, installa lubuntu-desktop
<wwig> ok
<glpiana> wwig, 10.04 è LTS, supporto per 3 anni, stabilità maggiore
<wwig> scarico lubuntu 10.04
<wwig> glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, lubuntu non è ufficiale per ora
<wwig> :D
<wwig> mannaggia tengo mint e xubu
<wwig> glpiana vedo quale delle 2 rileva la chiavetta
<glpiana> ok
<wwig> grazie di tutto glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<Guest33589> ciao a tutti ho appena configurato XChat con server Ubuntu-it
<Guest33589> mi confermate se sono online? Grazie
<glpiana> Guest33589, sei on line :)
<Guest33589> grazie mille
<massimo18> -.-
<Loris> scusate provo nick
<Loris> ok
<dexter_> salve a tutti
<Loris> ciao
<dexter_> avrei bisogno di un aiutino nella configurazione della disposizione della tastiera
<dexter_> per favore !?
<Loris> tipo?
<dexter_> praticamente il muio problema è questo:
<jester-> !chiedi | dexter_
<dexter_> sulle disposizioni ho italiano e latino americano
<dexter_> come provo ad eliminare latino americano al riavvio me lo rimette
<dexter_> ho provato pure cancellando su gconf editor manualmente
<jester-> dexter_: sposta ita per primo oppure cancella gli altri 2
<dexter_> si ma al riavvio mi rimette tuttto come prima
<jester-> dexter_: sospetto che si sei installato la alpha
<dexter_> e la tastiera nn funziona bene
<dexter_> non o10.04 da minimale
<jester-> dexter_: sicuro? di solito è alpha ad avere fisse del genere
<dexter_> sicurio
<dexter_> ho ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> dexter_: sposta italiano per primo e clicca applica a tutto il sistema, o system whide che sia
<dexter_> si l'ho fatto...purtroppo nn succede nulla
<dexter_> al riavvio sono presenti tutte e a due
<dexter_> :(
<poseidone> ciao
<dexter_> ciao
<poseidone> ho fatto una cagata... avevo 4 partizioni sul disco, winxp ubuntu puppy e dati... volevo eliminarle e farne una sola... ho avviato da cd  puppy in ram e  ho eliminato le partizioni con gparted e creato un unica partizione...  adesso mi si piantano sia il cd di ubuntu che quello di xubuntu...
<dexter_> qualcun altro può darmi un suggerimento per il mio problema?
<cobe571> roxdragon: hey ciao... alla fine ho risolto il problema disattivando KMS (kernel mode-setting)
<Loris> ...nn saprei cosa consigliarti sorry
<Loris> :(
<dexter_> :(
<cobe571> dexter: che problema hai?
<Loris> io ho un problema che ho postato pure su Ubuntu.it
<Loris> videochiamate e cam su skype
<dexter_> riguardo la disposizione della tastiera
<cobe571> cioè?
<jester2-> !gnomerest | dexter_ e controlla il supporto lingua
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<dexter_> devo eliminare la disposizione latino americana...lo faccio ma puntualmente al riavvio la rimette
<jester2-> !gnomereset | dexter_ e controlla il supporto lingua
<ubot-it> dexter_ e controlla il supporto lingua: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Loris> ho trovato uno script che dovrebbe lanciare il comando x le videchiamate e visualizzare la cam degli altri
<cobe571> da quel che so e come ho sempre fatto: sistema -> preferenze -> tastiera
<dexter_> anche io
<jester2-> !gnomereset | dexter_ e controlla il supporto lingua
<dexter_> ma le rimette all'avvio
<cobe571> in pratica non ti salva le impostazioni che gli dai
<dexter_> jester2-:  ovvero?
<dexter_> esatto cobe571
<dexter_> ho provato pure modificando gconf editor
<poseidone> ho fatto una cagata... avevo 4 partizioni sul disco, winxp ubuntu puppy e dati... volevo eliminarle e farne una sola... ho avviato da cd  puppy in ram e  ho eliminato le partizioni con gparted e creato un unica partizione...  adesso mi si piantano sia il cd di ubuntu che quello di xubuntu... qualcuna sa perchè?
<dexter_> ma puntualmente al riavvio la rimette
<jester2-> dexter_: ovvero vai in amministrazione/supporto lingue che installa eventuali mancanze poi resetta gnome
<Loris> *dexter il comando dello script e'questo:
<Loris> #!/bin/bash
<Loris> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<Loris> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Loris> skype
<Loris> exit
<FloodBotIt1> Loris: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester2-> !chat | Loris
<cobe571> se tu modifichi la scheda accessibilità non mantiene i cambiamenti? la voce italia dovrebbe stare in alto nel caso posizionala trascinandola
<Loris> ok scusate
<dexter_> nn mantiene i cambiamenti
<Loris> e'la 1ma volta che sn su questa chat
<dexter_> in + non ho supporto lingue, ho ubuntu minimale
<cobe571> logico allora... installa il supporto per la lingua
<jester2-> dexter_: sudo apt-get intall ubuntu-desktop
<cobe571> come pretendi che la tastiera venga riconosciuta come italiana se non hai il supporto della lingua installato?
<cobe571> manterrà in definitiva solo l'impostazione iniziale perchè è quella che ha avuto come impostazione iniziale
<jester2-> ci mancavano lr fisime d minimale
<dexter_> ma nn c'è un altro modo?
<dexter_> con quel comando istallo piu' di un giga di roba
<cobe571> ripetitivo lo so... sorry mi son svegliato due minuti fa
<massimo18> dexter_: con una tv in bianco e nero non vedi i colori
<cobe571> un giga?
<cobe571> mah
<dexter_> si
<dexter_> 1446 mb
<jester2-> dexter_: o la bici senza il manubrio
<dexter_> scusate l'igniranza da niubbo...
<cobe571> non è possibile: a quali pacchetti ti riferisci? sei sicuro che non stai sbagliando
<cobe571> ???
<dexter_> ma per avere la disposizione italiana predefinita devo installare 1,5 gb di dipendenze?
<cobe571> apri synaptic se ce l'hai e cerca language
<dexter_> si ce l'ho
<cobe571> poi trova language-it o qualcosa del genere
<jester2-> dexter_: hai un hd della bambola?
<cobe571> aspe
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione di grub e plymouth
<dexter_> jester2-:  hd?
<Loris> thebestneo io ho risolto su Ubuntu.it
<cobe571> language-pack-it
<Loris> cerca Lo Zio
<thebestneo> Loris: ho seguito le guide ma non gunzionano
<thebestneo> funzionano
<cobe571> dexter: cerca language-pack-it
<Loris> si io ho risolto
<jester2-> dexter_: hd = hard disk alias disco fisso del picci
<thebestneo> Loris: mi linki la guida?
<Loris> sto cercando
<dexter_> perchè dici jester2- ?
<cobe571> dexter: segna tutti pacchetti di lingua italiana che ti servono. se non usi kde quelli mollali
<dexter_> poi i pacchetti olingua sono istallati
<dexter_> ho gnome
<jester2-> dexter_: visto che ti scandalizzi per un gighetto di roba
<tomsh> salve
<dexter_> e pure quelli inglesi sono istallati
<dexter_> si ma un giga di dipendenze rallentano
<dexter_> vorrei un sistema pulito
<dexter_> minimale
<jester2-> dexter_: lol
<dexter_> per questo l'ho istallato da ubuntu minimal
<jester2-> dexter_: de gustibus
<dexter_> certo
<dexter_> ;)
<dexter_> poi il pc non è poi così nuovo
<cobe571> dexter: se non c'è aggiungi i pacchetti language selector
<dexter_> messi
<dexter_> lenguage selecto common sono presentoi
<dexter_> :(
<jester2-> dexter_: linux non è winzoz, le dipendenze non fanno nemmeno una sega al sistema
<Loris> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=profile;u=84951;sa=showPosts;start=40
<dexter_> se lo dici tu...
<Loris> thebest ti ho linkato la guida
<jester2-> dexter_: lo dico a ragion veduta
<dexter_> in che senso?
<Loris> ciao ragazzi vado a lavorare un po'! LOL a tutti
<jester2-> nel enso che è assodato che cosi è
<massimo18> dipendenze per un giga mai viste
<dexter_> se vuoi ti posto il risultato del terminale..
<dexter_> 1,4 GB
<dexter_> almeno dice che verranno occupati 1400 mb..dopo non so che sia tutta sta roba..
<dexter_> non sono un gran espero
<dexter_> *esperto
<cobe571> dexter: mi sembra assurdo... posta tutto qui così non intasi il canale http://www.pasteall.org/
 * A|\|DR34 riCiao
<jester2-> un giga e rotti è l'intero os
<dexter_> ok ora posto
<cobe571> dexter: hai risolto?
<cobe571> meglio... io vado a mangiare
<dexter_> http://www.pasteall.org/19644/text
<go^> dexter_, beh stai provando ad installare gnome con tutti i suoi pacchetti
<cobe571> ma dico dexter: stai installando tutto il sistema di cosa ti meravigli che occupi 1442 mb?
<go^> dexter_, stai usando ubuntu minimal?
<cobe571> mah
<go^> già...
<cobe571> si sta partendo dalla minimal
<go^> allora è più che normale:D
<cobe571> direi
<go^> gnome-core, senza applicazioni, è 700-800mb se non erro
<dexter_> esatto
<dexter_> gnome core..minimal
<jester2-> dexter_: prova un po a guardare cosa ti manca, nemmeno hai acpi suppoet & co tipare una cosa intelligente? installarsi un minimale suppone sapere poi cosa ti serve
<dexter_> mi hanno suggerito quel comando per risolvere il mio problema
<jester2-> dexter_: manca dick utility a palle arie
<dexter_> cos'è acpi support?
<jester2-> varie*
<cobe571> il mio sistema occupa 8,8 GB non dilaniarti :D
<dexter_> disk utility funziona male
<cobe571> dinner time... talk you soon
<jester2-> dexter_: regola un po di funzioni cole sleep suspemd gestione cpu
<dexter_> buon appetito
<go^> bn appetito cobe571
<dexter_> jester2-: gestione cpu è necessario?
<go^> cobe571, sicuro di voler fare cena a st'ora? dove ti trovi? :P
<jester2->  dexter_ in pratica adesso hai un sistema zoppo, molto zoppo
<cobe571> japan
<dexter_> a...ma va benissimo fin ora...
<roxdragon> apposto cobe571
<go^> cobe571, wow :>
<dexter_> l'ho da 3 giorni
<go^> cobe571, dai buon appetito a dopo:)
<go^> "zoppo"...dipende cosa devi farci:)
<go^> volendo puoi far stare un os in 1 gb
<dexter_> giocare ad openarena e navigare...
<dexter_> il pc è un laptop e ha 6 anni
<go^> dexter_, gira bene ?
<dexter_> preferirei tenerlo più leggero possibile
<dexter_> si benissimo go^
<jester2-> go^: certo che si ma il presupposto sarebbe sapere cosa fare
<go^> dexter_, per alleggerirlo ti consiglio di usare un altro DE..al posto di gnome, xfce o lxde per esempio
<dexter_> ok go^  prendo in considerazione ogni suggerimento
<dexter_> io praticamente sono un novellino
<go^> dexter_, non c'entra tanto quanto spazio occupano le dipendenze per la leggerezza del sistema..
<dexter_> ho capito go^
<dexter_> il fatto è che prima avevo il sistema completo ubuntu 10.04
<jester2-> visto che con le idee confuse e la poca conoscenza di base si fa casino meglio installarsi il meta  e pace, e finiamola con la winzoz mentata piu dipendenze = os lento
<dexter_> e non andava così la grafica
<go^> dexter_, nel senso che era più snello?
<dexter_> go^: era il sitema completo istallato da live cd
<go^> chiaro
<dexter_> con i driver nvidia raccomandati
<go^> dexter_, prova ad installare xubuntu o lubuntu
<dexter_> e senza pulse
<dexter_> aveva problemi
<jester2-> dexter_: poii ti accorgereai che non monta i cd e le usb in automatico etc etc
<dexter_> si jester2- monta tutto
<dexter_> anche periferiche di rete e usb
<jester2-> dexter_: va bè segui go^ che ti sistema
<dexter_> ma io accetto tutti i vostri suggerimenti
<go^> vabbè installando ubuntu-desktop si...
<go^> dexter_, se installi ubuntu minimal e poi ubuntu-desktop tantovale che installi ubuntu direttamente :D
<dexter_> non ho fatto questo infatti
<dexter_> io non voglio istallare ubuntu desktop go^
<dexter_> mi è stato suggerito per risolvere il mio problema
<dexter_> della disposizione tastiera
<go^> ah..non avevo letto..che problema hai dexter_ ?
<go^> dexter_, fai così..installa xubuntu se sei alle prime armi, lascia stare ubuntu-minimal
<dexter_> praticamente...lunico problema è la disposizione latino americana della tastiera
<dexter_> la cancello e al riavvio ritorna
<dexter_> ma uso ubuntu da anni mi ci sono affezionato
<go^> dexter_, beh cambia solo il DE...ma è simile a gnome
<dexter_> ok
<dexter_> go^: proverò xubuntu
<dexter_> tanche se tempo fa lo misi e non mi entusiasmava..
<dexter_> cmq go^ hacpi il pacchetto ce l'ho
<dexter_> ciao a tutti e grazie!
<esulu> scusatemi in ubuntu un qualche modo posso risalire all'ultimo pacchetto che ho installato
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, in un terminale dai: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> esulu, ti dice giorno ora e pacchetto
<esulu> grazie mille
<esulu> gentilissimo
<glpiana> :)
<realnot> ragazzi, per dischi con capacita di 3 TB vi sono problemi? cioè servono applicativi diversi/aggiuntivi o altro? oppure posso trattarlo come un semplice disco?
<glpiana> realnot, con che filesystem vorresti usarlo?
<realnot> non lo so.. ext4, xfs, jfs
<realnot> bo cosa consigli?
<realnot> tieni conto che comunque se acquisto dischi di questa capacità è perché ho in mente di farmi un nas casalingo
<realnot> non roba professionale
<glpiana> realnot, non so, volevo saere che volevi metterci per guardare i limiti dei diversi filesystem
<realnot> uhm... principalmente backup... documenti, video, foto ecc...
<Odo> realnot, se ricordo bene ext4 ha il limite di 16tb per un singolo file :)
<glpiana> realnot, wikipedia dice che ext4 arriva fino a 16 tera
<glpiana> ecco la conferma :D
<realnot> ok, allora nessun problema
<realnot> e dal punto di vista hardware?
<glpiana> i file system potranno essere grandi fino 1 EiB. cit,)
<Odo> realnot, non usare assolutamente ext3 pero'
<realnot> Odo: no no  :)
<seccardo> buongiorno a tutti. avete avuto problemi con il flash plugin dopo l'aggiornamento di Firefox?
<glpiana> no. tu che problemi hai?
<seccardo> ciao glpiana... allora... i problemi lo ho riscontrati su youtube.
<seccardo> Alla prima visualizzazione funziona tutto... vado a cliccare su un altro video e vedo solo i colori primari (principalmente il rosso) del video
<seccardo> se ricarico la pagina funziona tutto.
<seccardo> mi correggo: se ricarico il plugin va in crash.
<glpiana> seccardo, il problema dei colori ce l'aeva anche shin3 stamattina
<glpiana> ma ora non c'è
<seccardo> glpiana: allora forse c'è qualcosa sul sito o forse con le versioni di plugin...
<glpiana> seccardo, ora ho guardato e ho visto che non ho il plugin dei repository, per cui il pc da cui ti parlo non fa testo
<seccardo> glpiana: ok, allora se non è (forse...) un problema solo mio qualcosa c'è.
<glpiana> seccardo, 32 bit o 64?
<seccardo> glpiana: 32 bit
<Fra87> sera a tutti
<seccardo> glpiana: opero una modifica e riavvio Firefox torno tra un attimo.
<glpiana> ok
<seccardo> \quit
<Fra87> oggi ho installato ubuntu 10.10 solo che quando arriva alla schermata di scelta tra linux e windows e clicco linux il pc si spegne
<Fra87> ho letto che bisogno impostare noapic nel file di grub ma non so cosa devo fare chi mi pùo aiutare?
<seccardo> glpiana: rieccomi...
<seccardo> glpiana: il problema si ripresenta anche salvando le schede aperte e riavviando FireFox
<glpiana> seccardo, mi hanno confermato il problema
<seccardo> faccio ancora un po' di prove. a dopo.
<Fra87> glpiana come faccio da cd live a modificare i permessi per poter modificare i file di un hard disk?
<glpiana> Fra87, ti piazzi sulla riga del kernel che vuoi avviare e premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> Fra87, poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che di solito finisce con quiet splash  e ci scrivi l'opzione che devi usare
<glpiana> poi ctrl+x mi pare per avviarlo
<glpiana> Fra87, sta modifica val solo per quell'avvio. se ti funziona, la si modifica definitivamente dopo
<Fra87> glpiana non ho capito cosa vuoi dire........io ho installato ubuntu solo che adesso non parte, si spegne il pc ogni volta che nel menù di avvio scelgo ubuntu per farlo partire devo inserire il cd  impostare noapic e farlo partire da live
<glpiana> Fra87, cerco di spiegarmi meglio
<glpiana> Fra87, quando avvii vedi le voci del menu di grub?
<Fra87> quelle di scelta del sistema operativo?
<glpiana> sì
<Fra87> si
<Fra87> si le vedo
<glpiana> Fra87, evidenzi la voce per far partire ubuntu e premi il tasto "e" sulla tastiera
<Fra87> fatto
<glpiana> Fra87, vedi una delle righe che termina con quiet splash?
<Fra87> si
<glpiana> Fra87, ti piazzi in fondo a quella riga e scrivi noapic
<Fra87> fatto e fatto anche ctrl+x
<glpiana> Fra87, è partito?
<Fra87> si
<Fra87> ora llo modifico definitivamente giusto?
<glpiana> Fra87, oki, per render definitiva la modifica devi editare un file: gksu gedit /etc/deafult/grub
<glpiana> Fra87, cerchi la riga che ha "quiet splash"  e aggiungi noapic
<Fra87> quando lancio il comando gksu gedit /etc/deafult/grub dovrebbe aprirmi un editor di testo?
<glpiana> Fra87, se sei su ubuntu sì, dopo averti chiesto la password
<seccardo> glpiana: rieccomi... ho fatt odelle prove reinstallando e ricontrollando il plug in. Ho provato altri siti. I problemi li ha solo youtube.
<enzotib> magari scrivendo bene default e non deafult
<glpiana> ah ecco, sorry Fra87
<Fra87> :D
<enzotib> seccardo, sì, anche a me lo stesso
<glpiana> Fra87, dopo la mdifica devi dare sudo update-grub
<Fra87> ok
<seccardo> enzotib: deve essere questo il problema: quando viene invocato nuovamente il plugin, su YT si mette a fare scherzi...
<seccardo> enzotib: mi spiego: mi vedo un po' di video su un altro sito e se vado si YT il problema si presenta; se esco da firefox e mi vedo subito un video
<seccardo> su yt va tutto bene... se ne vedo un secondo si presenta il problema.
<Fra87> glpiana grazie mille sei stato di grande aiuto........
<Fra87> il mio prox obbiettivo è imparare sempre più su di ubuntu.....
<jester-> Fra sta per frate?
<Fra87> no :D
<seccardo> Comunque radio24 va alla grande sia in streaming che in podcast e tanto mi basta! :-)
<laboratorio> ciao ragazzi
<laboratorio> ho un grosso problema grub non mi fa vedere ed accedere a windows 7 come posso fare
<glpiana> laboratorio, sei da ubuntu ora?
<laboratorio> si
<glpiana> laboratorio, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> laboratorio, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | laboratorio
<ubot-it> laboratorio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laboratorio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575038/
<glpiana> laboratorio, non lo vede. ma passo la palla a chi ha anche windows sul pc
<laboratorio> glpiana, si
<laboratorio> non vedo piu' windows anche se c'e'
<enzotib> laboratorio, sudo fdisk -l
<laboratorio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575040/
<enzotib> laboratorio, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<laboratorio> 10.04
<enzotib> laboratorio, sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<laboratorio> enzotib, mi da comando non trovato
<glpiana> laboratorio, controlla che hai scritto
<perielio> quando entro in "risorse"/home, si apre esclusivamente la cartella del riproduttore musicale
<glpiana> perielio, apri un terminale e scrivi: nautilus
<laboratorio> glpiana, devo scrivere synaptic sul  terminale?
<enzotib> lol
<glpiana> laboratorio, ???
<Synaptic> scrivono ovunque il mio nome...
<Synaptic> ...
<laboratorio> ho capito male
<glpiana> perielio, dopodichè clicca col destro su una directory e scegli "apri con altra applicazione"  e lì scegli apri cartella
<Synaptic> laboratorio,  Sistema----Amministrazione---Gestore Pacchetti
<laboratorio> si si conosco
<seccardo> io vado a baruffare con Frescobaldi. buona serata a tutti
<perielio> Grazie molte. Funziona.
<glpiana> :)
<Shin3> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<glpiana> Shin3, altri utenti hanno il tuo porblema
<Shin3> ah meno male
<Shin3> stavo già dando la colpa a flash o a me
<Shin3> :D
<glpiana> lol
<Shin3> va beh almeno ho trovato la scusa di aggiornarmi alla 10.10
<glpiana> Shin3, su maverick hanno il problema
<Shin3> a beh io ero alla 10.04 ed era uguale
<Shin3> ecco te pareva sto a ipv6
<OverMe> ?
<Shin3> !ipv6
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6
<Shin3> no non era questo
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho appena provato ad installare unity sul mio eeepc
<Diels-Alder> è pesante come pochi....
<Diels-Alder> quale è secondo voi il Desktop manager più leggero e comodo da usare?
<Diels-Alder> unity mi occupa senza nessun programma aperto 562Mb di ram
<glpiana> xfce
<Diels-Alder> e che cavolo nemmeno KDE
<Diels-Alder> altri?
<glpiana> lxde
<jester-> Diels-Alder: la normale desktop
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, comunque meglio se passi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Diels-Alder> è quella che ho installato adesso
<jester-> da avviare con gnome classic
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> subito
<stevr1it> ciao non riesco a chiudree firefox ne thinderbird. entrambi vengono mostrati come non interrompibili da monitor di systema e sono bloccati avete suggerimenti?
<glpiana> stevr1it, killall firefox    e    killall thunderbird   in un terminale
<stevr1it> ok da sudo?
<glpiana> stevr1it, no, perchè da sudo?
<mythos> salve a tutti.. avrei un problema con il dua boot con windows. uso il GRUB ecco il mio file munu http://pastebin.com/7Bkahb72 e il mio fdisk http://pastebin.com/2YLm049a . la partizione di windows è la /dev/sda2 ... cosa sbaglio ? :S
<mythos> quando scelgo windows mi scrive che non trova il boot manager
<stevr1it> glpiana, mi dice, nessun processo trovato, ma invece ci sono
<glpiana> mythos, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<glpiana> stevr1it, magari è firefox-bin
<stevr1it> ok
<glpiana> stevr1it, controlla il nome corretto
<mythos> glpiana lo sò ma il grub è lo stesso no ? ç_ç
<glpiana> !chat | mythos
<ubot-it> mythos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mythos> ok grazie
<stevr1it> fatto ma ci sono ancora, ho fatto killall firefox-in  come appaiono realmente da monitor di sistema ma nulal di fatto, sono ancora li
<stevr1it> glpiana,  fatto ma ci sono ancora, ho fatto killall firefox-in  come appaiono realmente da monitor di sistema ma nulla di fatto, sono ancora li
<stevr1it> glpiana,  se cerco di far partire firefox mi dice che è attivo, da monitor di sistema e terminale non si killano. che fare?
<glpiana> stevr1it, ps aux | grep firefox, vedi che pid ha (il numero del processo) e dai kill -9 numero
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> glpiana, tutt o sembr aandato a buon fine ma firefox.bin è sempre li
<stevr1it> scusa firefox-bin
<glpiana> stevr1it, dai ps aux | grep firefox   e metti su pastebin
<stevr1it> glpiana, devouscire un attimo torno dopo ciao
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> glpiana,  ho firefox blocccato non riesco ad accedere a pastebin
<glpiana> !pastebinit | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stevr1it> glpiana, torno dopo scusa
<glpiana> ok
<alexx2614> glpiana, ciao senti mi servirebbe un aiuto ho installato virtual box ma non riesco a far partire winows 7 da li come facico
<alexx2614> faccio
<glpiana> alexx2614, nenahce l'installazione?
<glpiana> *neanche
<alexx2614> di cose scusa
<alexx2614> ?
<glpiana> alexx2614, di windows 7
<alexx2614> no non mi è partita
<glpiana> alexx2614, hai indicato correttamente la posizione del cd o della iso?
<alexx2614> non mi dice questo da fare
<MarcoA> un saluto a tutti
<glpiana> !virtualbox | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<alexx2614> grazie :D
<alexx2614> glpiana, e invece io voglio mettere immagine iso con unetbootin di windowa 7 come faccio
<alexx2614> ?
<glpiana> eh?
<MarcoA> qualcuno conosce un programma (a parte mencoder) che possa usarsi per registrare da scheda TV analogica?
<glpiana> alexx2614, unetbootin non sevre per mettere le iso su chiavetta?
<alexx2614> io voglio installare windows 7 come ho fatto con ubuntu da pennetta com faccio
<alexx2614> si ma non ci riesco
<glpiana> MarcoA, potresti porvare con vlc
<glpiana> alexx2614, ma non vedo che c'entri la penna con virtualbox
<jester-> alexx2614: mica te la fa una live win7
<alexx2614> no virtual box lasicmao perdere
<MarcoA> glpiana: ho provato a smanettarci, ma non ci sono riuscito. :-(
<jester-> MarcoA: mi pare lo faccia tvtime
<MarcoA> in passato ho utilizzato con grandi soddisfazioni xdtv, ma da ubuntu 9.10 in poi non sono più riuscito a farlo andare.
<MarcoA> jester: manco pe' gniente. http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#recording
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<picardz> ciao
<picardz> Gwget non mi visualizza la velocita' di download se scarico qualcosa dopo che lui e' gia aperto
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi come velocizzare la partenza di ubuntu
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi come velocizzare la partenza di ubuntu
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi come velocizzare la partenza di ubuntu
<picardz> alexx2614: smettila di ripetere
<jester-> alexx2614: piare un pc piu potente
<alexx2614> jester, madonna oddio quanto fai ridere ma come fai
<alexx2614> picardz,scusami ma lo faccio per la gente che logga ora
<jester-> alexx2614: è logica la risposta
<alexx2614> jester, zitto che è melgio
<picardz> per ogni gente che entra gli posti la tua domanda?
<alexx2614> no ne sono entrati un po
<alexx2614> quindi
<jester-> !repeat | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<alexx2614> jester-, -.-"
<jester-> alexx2614: a parte il tipo di richiesta farloccam se non ti adegui sarai tu a non poter piu parlare
<alexx2614> jester, mi rimandi la polizia come gia successo no grazie questo canale mi serve
<jester-> alexx2614: il canale non serve di sicuro per i comodi tuoi
<alexx2614> jester- no certo pero non penso che serva solo a me
<picardz> Comunque, qualcuno ha esperienza di problematiche con Gwget ?
<jester-> picardz: sono piu avezzo ad usare le riga di comando con wget
<picardz> jester-: annotato.
<jester-> picardz: wget -c incolli url , -c = resume
<picardz> jester-: Bene, in questo caso avrei un paio di domande da farti
<picardz> 1. Devo aprire ogni scheda del terminale per ogni download?
<jester-> picardz: ti scarica anche interi siti
<jester-> picardz: si apri un terminale per ogno download
<picardz> 2. Lo vorrei integrato al Click con FF, mi pare che e' possibile, confermi?
<jester-> picardz: non penso che sia integrabile in ff
<jester-> picardz: per es wget -c http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.2.tar.bz2
<jester-> picardz: dopo un po contro-c e lo interrompi
<picardz> jester-: si , lo conosco wget da riga. Volevo semplificare il numero di operazioni da fare per scaricare tanta roba, tutto qui
<jester-> poi ridai il comando, che trovi con freccia indietro e vedi che succede
<picardz> lo riprende suppongo
<jester-> da dove hai interrotto
<picardz> ok, grazie dell' help :)
<renzi> buonasera..  ho installato ubuntu in un portatile con win vista, ho usato un programma consigliato dall'assistenza di microsoft per ridurre la partizione di vista e quindi ho messo ubuntu con le 2 partizioni a lui dedicate. Ora ubuntu parte senza problemi, vista non parte.... anzi mi si propone il recovery di vaio che però non riesce a sistemare la cosa..
<picardz> renzi: dal terminale sudo update-grub
<picardz> ma jester- ne sapra' piu di me
<renzi> <picardz> ora?
<picardz> renzi: certo
<renzi> non si può fare niente,,,,
<renzi> ?
<picardz> renzi: in che senso?
<renzi> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic-pae Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda2 done lips@lips-VGN-CS11S-W:~$
<renzi> questo mi è uscito
<picardz> apposto
<renzi> ma non parte vista
<picardz> ma cosa centra, devi riavviare
<renzi> ah.. quindi riavviando dovrebbe andare? non devo fare altro?
<picardz> renzi: dovrebbe comparire la lista all'avvio e selezioni VIsta
<renzi> ok, ma compariva anche prima... solo che non si avvia e mi parte sony vaio recovery che però non funziona, nenache quello
<renzi> io vorrei riportare il pc a come era prima e poi ritentare con un altro modo l'installazione ubuntu
<picardz> ah quindi non parte windows
<renzi> si
<picardz> una buona occasione per toglierlo
<renzi> si infatti... solo che voglio lasciarlo tanto per averlo..
<picardz> se non parte windows, forse il programmino che hai usato ha sminchiato un po di cosa sulla fat
<renzi> ma... ero consigliato da microsof, dal loro forum
<stevr1it> non riesco a chiudere firefox e thunderbird-bin nemmeno con killall ne killando il pid. che faccio?
<picardz> renzi: cmq non e' un problema di ubuntu. Secondo me dovresti reinstallare windows
<renzi> e come faccio, non ho cd, recovery non funziona
<picardz> procurati una copia
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi! da oggi su youtube i video mi crashano oppure li vedo tutti rossi o viola.... sapete a cosa è dovuto? :|
<stevr1it> salve non riesco a chiudere firefox-bin e thunderbird-bin nemmeno con killall ne killando il pid. da monityor di sistema di mice che è non inttermpibile. ma intanto non riesco ad aprirli. che faccio?
<lince> ciao a tutti. particolari saluti a quel diavolaccio del jester-
<lince> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=412781.0  come lo risolvo questo errore che non trova nelle diverse terapie soluzione definitiva? grazie molto
<lusuhard> buonasera a tutti
<lusuhard> ho un problema di scrittura su chiavetta usb
<lusuhard> ho provato la chiavetta su altri pc e non ci sono problemi di lettura e scrittura
<lusuhard> su ubuntu invece, solo questa chiavetta, va a buon fine solo la prima scrittura dopo la formattazione
<lusuhard> poi tutte le altre, si occupa lo spazio, si creano i file, ma al loro interno sono vuoti
<lusuhard> e la velocità di scrittura è altissima, tipo 20mb/s mentre normalmente è circa 4/5mb/s
<lusuhard> qualcuno mi può aiutaree?
<wwig> ciao a tutti, dove posso vedere la compatibilità di questa scheda wifi belkin F5D7050^
<lusuhard> grazie per l'aiuto...
<enzotib> lusuhard: sudo fdisk -l
<lusuhard> enzotib devo anche inserire la chiavetta no?
<enzotib> lusuhard, certo con la chiavetta inserita
<jester-> !hw | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lusuhard> paste!
<lusuhard> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/575138/
<enzotib> lusuhard, è sdc?
<lusuhard> enzotib  è sdc 16,8 gb
<enzotib> lusuhard, dmesg | tail -50
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/575139/
<enzotib> lusuhard, e ora se ci scrivi non funziona?
<lusuhard> scrive a 19/20 mb/s ma poi i file sono vuoti
<lusuhard> enzotib, ma devo provare?
<enzotib> lusuhard, proviamo così:
<enzotib> lusuhard, dov'è montata?
<lusuhard> enzotib bella domanda ...
<enzotib> lusuhard, mount | grep sdc1
<lusuhard> media
<lusuhard> enzotib in /media
<enzotib> lusuhard, dovrebbe essere /media/qualcosa
<wwig> jester- ho trovato questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/BelkinF5D7050?highlight=%28F5D7050%29 ma si riferisce a edgy e hh
<wwig> feisty
<lusuhard> ienzotib in /media ho /cdrom, /cdrom0, /Terabyte, /C435-79E3, è l'ultima
<enzotib> lusuhard, echo pippo | dd of=/media/C435-79E3/file.out
<jester-> wwig: potrebbe anche essere compatibile col kernel 10.10, o magari installando i wireles compat
<lusuhard> 0+1 record dentro 0+1 record fuori 6 byte (6 B) copiati, 0,00280767 s, 2,1 kB/s
<wwig> cosa sono i wireless compat?
<enzotib> lusuhard, cat /media/C435-79E3/file.out
<jester-> wwig: se l'hai gia basta provare, se la devi comprare pensa a roba linksys o netgear
<wwig> ce l'ho già ma non qui purtroppo
<lusuhard> pippo
<enzotib> lusuhard, e allora ha scritto
<wwig> jester-
<lusuhard> enzotib me lo fa quando incontra un file grande
<lusuhard> enzotib come quando ci metto sopra un film
<jester-> wwig: se gia ce l'hai non ti rimane che provare, non costa niente
<enzotib> lusuhard, di che dimensione, per esempio?
<lusuhard> ma poi se per primo ho msso un file grande, anche tutti gli altri non li scrive
<lusuhard> non lo so... i divx di sicuro... quindi sicuramente sopra i 600 mb
<enzotib> lusuhard, ma prima di toglierla la smonti correttamente?
<lusuhard> certo
<lusuhard> sempre
<wwig> ok, jester- purtroppo quel pc si può collegare solo in wifi e non ha la scheda di rete lan
<lusuhard> tasto destro, rimuovi unità in sicurezza
<wwig> quindi o me lo becca subito o non posso fare niente jester-
<jester-> wwig: ma hai provato se iwconfig la rileva?
<enzotib> lusuhard, dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/C435-79E3/file.out bs=1M count=700
<lusuhard> enzotib, fatto
<wwig> no
<kcc> Ciao. Si possono fare domande hardware sulle schede video?
<wwig> jester-
<enzotib> lusuhard, mi riporti quello che ha scritto a video?
<jester-> wwig: sigh
<lusuhard> 734003200 byte (734 MB) copiati, 32,9643 s, 22,3 MB/s
<lusuhard> enzotib, una velocità stratosferica per un usb-key
<wwig> :D
<enzotib> lusuhard, ls -l /media/C435-79E3/
<jester-> wwig: portatile con scheda integrata ?
<jester-> wwig: c'è pure ndiswrapper
<wwig> no è un fisso senza scheda lan jester-
<jester-> wwig: opta per una usb linksys o netgear
<wwig> eh :D
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/575154/
<wwig> la belkin ho
<lusuhard> c'è, almeno sulla videata
<jester-> wwig: e va che una eth costa come 2 caffè con panna
<wwig> lo so lo so
<wwig> è un pc di almeno 10anni
<wwig> fes
<enzotib> lusuhard, du -s /media/C435-79E3/*
<jester-> eh bè una eth serve sempre, quantomeno paciocchi in rete poi anche per mettere su la wifi
<wwig> jester- non c'è spazio :D
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/575155/
<enzotib> lusuhard, wc -c /media/C435-79E3/file.out
<davyde> sera ragazzi cosa vuol dire questo errore? SOX is compiled without mpeg audio support
<enzotib> davyde, un minimo di contesto?
<jester-> wwig: sacicati ndiswrapper e le dipendenze da ubuntu packages da un pc in rete,le porti sul pc vecio e liinstalli, poi cerchi i driver per xp a 32 o 64bit a seconda del os installato
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi! da oggi su youtube i video mi crashano oppure li vedo tutti rossi o viola.... sapete a cosa è dovuto? :|
<davyde> enzotib sto usando un programma per creare dvd con menu 2mandvd e al momento del lancio mi da quell'errore devo ancora provare a scrivere il dvd e vedere se da problemi con l'audio ma parrebbe di no
<jester-> badkidz: capita da quelche giorno ma se riavvia si sistema, non usare totem
<wwig> grazie jester-
<jester-> wwig: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lusuhard> enzotib 734003200 /media/C435-79E3/file.out
<badkidz> totem?
<enzotib> lusuhard, mah, io non vedo niente di strano
<badkidz> ma io ho ravviato piu volte
<badkidz> non si sistema
<badkidz> :(
<enzotib> badkidz, no, non si sistema, è un problema solo di youtube con flash
<enzotib> altri siti che usano flash vanno
<badkidz> ah :|
<badkidz> quindi bisogna aspettare
<badkidz> che risolvono?
<enzotib> badkidz, eh, non so se ci sono rimedi
<lusuhard> enzotib... che cosa mi dici??
<lusuhard> lo curiamo questo paziente?
<badkidz> capito..
<enzotib> lusuhard, dico che non vedo niente di strano
<jester-> badkidz: scheda video intel?
<badkidz> boh..
<badkidz> ho un acer
<badkidz> aspire one
<enzotib> badkidz, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,446553.msg3492657.html#msg3492657
<lusuhard> enzotib spero che tu ci sia ancora...
<enzotib> ci sono
<lusuhard> enzotib 734003200 /media/C435-79E3/file.out
<lusuhard> si era impallato tutto :D
<lusuhard> enzotib, ho tanta paura di avere la chiavetta danneggiata
<enzotib> lusuhard, ti dicevo che non vedo nessun comportamento anomalo
<jester-> lusuhard: se non si danneggiassero ogni tanto come farebbero i costruttori a sopravvivere
<lusuhard> enzotib... ho provato ad aprire il file, mi si è impallato tutto
<lusuhard> file.out intendo
<enzotib> lusuhard, era un file con tutti zeri
<enzotib> lusuhard, lo puoi cancellare
<lusuhard> enzotib, non l'ha proprio aperto :D
<enzotib> lusuhard, però continuo a non vedere l'anomalia
<lusuhard> ma non riesco a capire perchè 6kb si e 600 mb no??
<lusuhard> questione di architettura della memoria flash?
<enzotib> lusuhard, io ti ho creato un file da 700MB e c'era
<enzotib> l'ha creato
<lusuhard> enzotib io ho capito questo discorso, ma mica dico che i file non me li creava, ma erano vuoti!
<enzotib> lusuhard, hai un file avi a disposizione per provare?
<lusuhard> enzotib, si
<lusuhard> enzotib, ma ora come ora posso metterci qualsiasi file che non lo riempie
<enzotib> lusuhard, di qualsiasi dimension?
<enzotib> dimensione*
<lusuhard> enzotib. provo con un pdf
<enzotib> lusuhard, fai fare a me
<enzotib> lusuhard, nel senso che ti dò io i comandi
<enzotib> lusuhard, dov'è il pdf?
<lusuhard> enzotib, il pdf da 3,4 mb ha funzionato perfettamente
<lusuhard> enzotib, ti do un file.asf da 400 mb ok?
<enzotib> ok
<lusuhard> allora /home/stefano/documenti/scuola/baggi/classi_4°/filmati/google_baby.asf
<enzotib> lusuhard, cp /home/stefano/documenti/scuola/baggi/classi_4°/filmati/google_baby.asf /media/C435-79E3
<enzotib> lusuhard, dimmi se scrive qualcosa
<lusuhard> enzotib, sulla chiavetta ha scritto, ora guardo se il file funziona
<enzotib> lusuhard, no
<enzotib> lusuhard, diff /home/stefano/documenti/scuola/baggi/classi_4°/filmati/google_baby.asf /media/C435-79E3
<enzotib> no, scusa
<|esulu|> per vedere quale servizi sono in ascolto sul mio pc con ubuntu come si fa? se non sbaglio la cartella che mi interessa si trova in etc/service
<|esulu|> ?
<enzotib> lusuhard, diff /home/stefano/documenti/scuola/baggi/classi_4°/filmati/google_baby.asf /media/C435-79E3/google_baby.asf
<enzotib> |esulu|, sudo netstat -tul
<lusuhard> enzotib I file binari /home/stefano/Documenti/Scuola/Baggi/classi_4°/filmati/google_baby.asf e /media/C435-79E3/google_baby.asf sono diversi
<enzotib> lusuhard, ma il cp non ha scritto niente?
<|esulu|> enzotib ma non mi fa vedere il numero e nome della porta in ascolto
<|esulu|> ?
<lusuhard> enzotib, la lucetta della chiavetta lampeggiava... che ne so che altro faceva in quel momento :D
<enzotib> |esulu|, usa i nomi, se ci sono, se aggiungi l'opzione -n fa vedere i numeri
<enzotib> lusuhard, dico, quando hai dato il comando di copia, non ha scritto niente a video in risposta?
<lusuhard> enzotib, no
<|esulu|> grazie mille
<enzotib> lusuhard, uhm, non so
<lusuhard> enzotib, vuoi che faccio una prova da winzozz?
<enzotib> lusuhard, no, se dici che funziona, stavo cercando di pensare cosa provare per capire perché fa così
<lusuhard> enzotib, potrebbe essersi verificato un problema in passato che mi pregiudica la chiavetta su questo OS?
<lusuhard> sono due anni che non formatto
<enzotib> lusuhard, io proverei a formattarla
<lusuhard> enzotib, formattata sia con gparted che con winzozz
<enzotib> lusuhard, fa vedere di nuovo le ultime 50 righe di dmesg
<lusuhard> devo rilanciarlo
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> dmesg | tail -50
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575178/
<turris> salve una buona serata
<lusuhard> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/575178/
<enzotib> lusuhard, l'ho visto, ma non so dirtu
<enzotib> dirti*
<lusuhard> enzo
<lusuhard> farò qualche prova su winzozz e poi magari ci risentiamo
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho insatllato lampp su ubuntu 10.10
<alessandro_> ho messo delle cartelle nella cartella opt come da guida
<alessandro_> digito localhost
<alessandro_> e mi apre sempre la pagina relativa a xammp
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare per visualizzare le cartelle
<alessandro_> ?
<alessandro_> un'altra domanda
<alessandro_> come faccio ad assegnare sempre lo stesso indirizzo ip?
<alessandro_> io devo lavorare con filezilla
<jester-> alessandro_: ip della eth?
<alessandro_> e ogni volta che accedo
<alessandro_> vedo che mi assegna un ip diverso
<alessandro_> come posso fare?
<alessandro_> si penso che sia eth
<jester-> alessandro_: fai la rete in ip statico (manuale
<alessandro_> cioè della connessione internet
<alessandro_> vado in strumenti di rete?
<jester-> alessandro_: in prefernze di rete/click sulla eth/ipv4
<jester-> alessandro_: aggiungi
<ml> come faccio a installare un .oxt?
<jester-> alessandro_: ip coerente con il gateway cioè il rutter
<jester-> ml: cos'è
<alessandro_> io sono in impostazioni di rete
<jester-> alessandro_: ricordati di mettere anche i dns
<jester-> alessandro_: vai sulla eth e poi modifica
<ml> è iun estensione per openoffice che importa è modifica i documenti questo è l'indirizzo http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/download/4620
<ml> pdf import
<alessandro_> intefaccia di loopbachk?
<ml> per la precisione oracle-pdfimport.oxt
<alessandro_> allora conessioni di rete
<ml> jester è un problema?
<jester-> ml: se è per openoffice con oo lo devi aprire
<jester-> alessandro_: ipv4
<alessandro_> no vedo ipv4
<alessandro_> vedo solo auto eth0
<alessandro_> via cavo
<ml> ok jester fatto grazie
<alessandro_> devo fare aggiungi?
<jester-> alessandro_: manuale e aggiungi
<jester-> alessandro_: ip del router?
<jester-> ml: funzato ha?
<alessandro_> come faccio a vedere ip router?
<jester-> alessandro_: lo dovresti sapere ma dai route nel terminale e controlla sotto gw
<ml> SI, ERA SEMPLICEMente da entrare in oo writer e fare apri , lho aperto è ora va !grazie ciao
<alessandro_> sarebbe gatway
<jester-> ok
<jester-> alessandro_: si cosa leggi
<alessandro_> 29.230.0.1
<alessandro_> su defoult
<jester-> alessandro_: urca che rutter hai
<jester-> mi oare strano
<alessandro_> fastweb
<alessandro_> mentre ip che vedo navigando è 93.37.209.87
<jester-> alessandro_: che router hai
<alessandro_> fastweb
<jester-> mai visto un ip del genere su un router
<jester-> aaaah
<jester-> ecco
<alessandro_> come proseguo?
<jester-> alessandro_: non mi prendo responsabiltà che fartweb è un po strana
<jester-> alessandro_: aggiungi
<jester-> prima casella
<alessandro_> si
<jester-> 93.37.209.90
<alessandro_> fatto
<alessandro_> poi...
<jester-> alessandro_: seconda 255.255.255.0
<jester-> alessandro_: terza 93.37.209.90
<jester-> alessandro_: server dns 8.8.8.,8.8.4.4
<alessandro_> ok
<jester-> alessandro_: server dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<jester-> alessandro_: dai ok e controlla se funza, se no rimetti in dhcp
<alessandro_> fatto
<jester-> alessandro_: staccca e riattacca la connessione
<alessandro_> dal cavo?
<jester-> alessandro_: no da icina di rete
<jester-> icona
<jester-> sconnetti e riconnetti
<alessandro_> ho provato ma non funzia
<jester-> alessandro_: fw è strana
<alessandro_> allora io vedo altri dns
<alessandro_> sulla connessione
<alessandro_> 62.101.93.101
<attemptD> prova a lasciare tutto uguale  pure l'ip ma mettilo come fisso.
<alessandro_> può essere possibile?
<attemptD> tieni conto che sei nattato come in una lan locale che funziona a dimensione di quartiere. e se metti ip fisso puoi confliggere con qualcuno.
<alessandro_> come faccio a mettere ip fisso?
<jester-> alessandro_: prova ad usare ip 62.101.93.101 stesso gw
<attemptD> prendi i dati della connessione attuale e li imposti nel router in modo che non usi dhcp automatico. idem nel nei vari pc.
<jester-> attemptD: ha fartweb
<alessandro_> attemptD io copio le stesse informazioni
<alessandro_> che ho in un'altra conessione?
<attemptD> direi la tua. fai la prova.
<alessandro_> cambio solo ip casomai
<alessandro_> come faccio dsapere il gatway che ho?
<attemptD> ifconfig
<alessandro_> ?
<attemptD> in terminale ifconfig e vedi i dati della tua connessione.
<alessandro_> non c' il gatway
<attemptD> /etc/sysconfig/network   guarda se hai questo file dovrebbe contenere il gateway che stai usando.
<diggio87> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo' aiutare??
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<ErVito> !chiedi | diggio87
<ubot-it> diggio87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diggio87> ho installato ubuntu e dopo avere installato i driver ati nella schermata del boot quando compare si vede a bassa risoluzione e nella lista dei sistemi appare oltre a windows7 anche 2 ubuntu
<diggio87> ok grazie
<attemptD> alessandro_ oppure usi il comando ip route.
<diggio87> insomma mi appare la lista dei sistemi sempre piu lunga nel boot ogni volta che installo un aggiornamento
<remix_tj> diggio87: basta che cancelli le versioni piu' vecchie del kernel
<diggio87> mi spiegheresti come si fa' gentilmente
<attemptD> averne due e' normale uno e' lo standard e l'altro e' il kernel recovery.
<diggio87> si
<attemptD> se si aggiorna il kernel ti mette altre due voci.
<diggio87> esatto..
<attemptD> usi synaptic come per tutti i pacchetti.
<attemptD> cerchi kernel image e togli il piu' vecchio dopo che ti sei assicurato che il nuovo non da' problemi.
<alessandro_> in etc non ho sysconfing
<diggio87> lo trovo nella lista applicazioni??
<attemptD> dai il comando ip route alessandro_
<attemptD> nella lista pacchetti si in synaptic.
<alessandro_> dato
<diggio87> invece come mail la schermata di caricamento do ubuntu abbare grande e non piu come in principio dopo avere installato i driver?
<alessandro_> qual'è il gatway?
<diggio87> e' un conflitto della scheda video?
<jester-> diggio87: lo splash è una ciofeca
<nicola> ciao non trovo più il  programma che ho appena scaricato
<jester-> diggio87: specialmente se hai una nvidia
<jester-> nicola: scaricato da dove
<diggio87> quindi e' normale?
<jester-> diggio87: non farci caso o toglilo
<diggio87> io ho un ati
<nicola> l'ho scaricato ssul terminale
<alessandro_> attemptD io ho opiato le stesse informazioni
<attemptD> alessandro_ l'ultimo che vedi. che comincia uguale al tuo ip.
<nicola> poerò mi sono sbagliato stvo n usr
<jester-> diggio87: pure con le ati va poco daccordo
<alessandro_> ma non parte la connessione
<diggio87> ragazzi chiedo solo un ultima cosa;-)
<jester-> nicola: da dove lo ha scricato
<jester-> scaricato*
<nicola> sul terminale
<diggio87> una volta scaricato il driver ati ci clicco col tasto destro e faccio esegui da terminale?? va bene??
<jester-> nicola: come
<nicola> quel programma della voce
<nicola> me l'hai detto tu
<nicola> non ricordo ora l'istruzione ma era istruzione più nome programma
<jester-> diggio87: acio che ati è balrda con i driver, se il gestore non suggerisce niente lasasta
<jester-> nicola: sudo apt-get install sticass?
<alessandro_> se guardo le info di conessio auth
<alessandro_> 0
<nicola> si
<alessandro_> vedo lo stesso ip
<nicola> ma stavo dentro usr
<diggio87> quando vedo i video pero' senza driver vedo una fastidiosa barra orizzontale
<jester-> nicola: il programma sta da qualche parte nei menu
<alessandro_> mesntre se vado in una pagina internet vedo un'altro ip
<jester-> nicola: il programma si chiama?
<nicola> asterisk
<nicola> ma nel ricerca file non lo trova
<jester-> nicola: digita asterisk nel terminale
<attemptD> alessandro_ dai il comando route e vedi il default gateway che puoi impostare in modo piu' chiaro.
<nicola> mi dice permission deied ma sto sempre dentro usr
<jester-> nicola: sudo prima anche se non dovrebbe
<jester-> nicola: il pprogramma serve a?
<nicola> modificare la voce ma in applicazioni niente
<nicola> mi ha detto asterisk -r
<nicola> l'ho fatto
<jester-> nicola: audio video
<alessandro_> ho visto il gatwey
<jester-> nicola: altro o strumenti di sistema
<alessandro_> ho impostato tutto uguale ho solo cambiato
<alessandro_> ip ma non parte la connessione
<nicola> mi dice connectedto asterisk ma poi mi apre una nuova istruzione con nicola -desktop*CLI
<jester-> nicola: mi sa che è a riga di comando
<jester-> vedi la doc sul sito
<nicola> cioè?
<jester-> cioè si fa da terminale
<nicola> ma non parte
<alessandro_> attemptD no posso far altro?
<nicola> cioè dice che è partito ma non mi si apre nulla cioè è un programma audio
<jester-> nicola: se da riga di comando non parte nulla
<alessandro_> perchè io avrei bisogno di questa cosa
<jester-> nicola: leggi la doc sul sito
<alessandro_> lavoro con siti web
<alessandro_> e ogni volta mi tocca ha cambiare filtro
<alessandro_> perchè mi cambia ogni volta ip
<nicola> mi dice di istallare i componenti necessari per il funzionamento del proramma
<alessandro_> allora ne vorrei uno solo per questa cosa
<alessandro_> è possibile farlo?
<nicola> dovrei disporre degli header di Asterisk che stanno nella cartella usr/include
<alnuvola> salve
<attemptD> alessandro_ con fastweb specie la vedo male. dovresti fare un contratto che ti assegni l'ip fisso.
<remix_tj> nicola: cerca i pacchetti -dev di asterisk
<alessandro_> attemptD c6 ancora?
<alnuvola> per rendere il mio indirizzo inet statico dato che ho 3 computer in rete che cosa devo configurae
<jester-> nicola: sudo apt-get install --reinstall asterisk
<nicola> dovrei installare prima soundtrack
<nicola> si i -dev
<nicola> ma non c'è nessuna cartella asterisk in Usr/include
<Gonespian> salve a tt
<Gonespian> sono nuovo di 10.04, qualcuno mi può aiutare a disintallare dei drivers stampante?
<jester-> Gonespian: installati come
<Gonespian> file deb
<Gonespian> zippati
<alessandro_> mi conviene disdire fastweb e andare in alice?
<Gonespian> non da terminale
<jester-> nicola: se hai fatto da apt-get ha preso tutto il necessario come dipendenze. se hai compilato o altro hai fatto casino
<jester-> Gonespian: nome?
<nicola> niente
<nicola> pero' non lo trovo
<nicola> certo ho  installato con apt
<nicola> aparte che il reinstall è stato molto più breve
<Gonespian> questo è uno: epson-inkjet-printer-stylus-office-tx510fn-series_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386(3).deb
<jester-> Gonespian: apri synaptic, cerca per nome epson-inkjet individua il pacchetto e rimuovilo
<alessandro_> mi sa che conviene passare ad alice
<jester-> alessandro_: forse fai meglio a chiamare assitenza fartweb e farti dire come mettere ip statico
<Gonespian> scusa jester, dove lo trovo il sy...?
<alessandro_> ma ho solo 20 ore al mese
<alessandro_> di ip statico
<jester-> Gonespian: amministrazione/gestore pacchetti
<jester-> alessandro_: ipstatico sulla eth, ip statico internet è altro paio di maniche
<Gonespian> grazie, ci provo
<jester-> sono due cose diverse
<alessandro_> a me serve in internet
<alessandro_> perchè il mio indirizzo ip che cambia c'è lho in internet
<jester-> Gonespian: anche alice ha un ip dinamico, riavvii il router e cambia, nel rutter alice è possibile usare dydns per avere sempre lo stesso host, non so in fartweb
<jester-> alessandro_: cambia sia con alice che con altri se non copri un ip statico
<jester-> compri*
<alessandro_> mah non saprei come fare per rendere ip uguale
<jester-> alessandro_: escamotage usare un account dydns se il router lo permette
<jester-> alessandro_: o compri un ip fisso
<alessandro_> quanto costerà un ip fisso
<Gonespian> fatto
<alessandro_> ?
<Gonespian> ora riavvio e cerco di installare la stampante da capo
<jester-> alessandro_: devi sentire fastweb
<Gonespian> era impazzita o ho fatto male io
<jester-> mi sa che non costa poco
<jester-> Gonespian: fai pure un rimuovi completamente
<Gonespian> con alcuni piccoli abbonamenti un IP fisso lo danno gratis mi pare
<Gonespian> scusate se intervengo
<Gonespian> ho fatto grazie
<Gonespian> nn mi stampava + i Jpg, ho aggiornato il server stampante è tutto si è incasinato
<Gonespian> bo'
<snapp> come impostare un interfaccia di rete eth0 in dhcp?
<jester-> snapp: impostazioni di rete, modifica, ipv4 dhcp
<snapp> jester: ho 2 schede di rete sul pc e una la vorrei mantenere statica
<snapp> se vado su ipv4 dhcp me le cambia entrambi
<jester-> snapp: entrambi di cosa
<jester-> snapp: ci sono 2 eth ?
<snapp> jester: non mi sembra comunque controllo
<jester-> snapp: se hai due schede due ne vede
<jester-> o no
<jester-> o stai andando a diporto
<snapp> jester: in ipv4 non c'e' nulla
<snapp> pero' le schede le vede se faccio ifconfig
<jester-> snapp: madu modifica connessino/via cavo cosa c'è
<jester-> snapp: destro sull'icona/modifica connessioni
<snapp> modifica connessioni io ho: via cavo, senza fili, banda larga, vpn e adsl
<jester-> snapp: via cavo che c'è
<snapp> connessione via cavo 1
<jester-> snapp: cosa hai in via cavo
<jester-> una o due schede
<jester-> eth0 eth1
<snapp> in via cavo ho una voce: Nome: connessione via cavo 1 Ultimo uso: adesso
<jester-> snapp: nome voce
<snapp> non eth0 o eth1
<snapp> nessuno dei due
<jester-> madu
<jester-> snapp: quale delle due la vuoi in dhcp
<snapp> eth0
<jester-> snapp: hai solo eth0 o anche eth1
<snapp> ho entrambi
<jester-> auto o no
<snapp> non auto
<jester-> snapp: allora clicca eth0 e poi clicca modifica, qundi ipv4
<jester-> cosa vedi
<snapp> non c'e' eth0
<jester-> snapp: cosa c'è
<snapp> e neanche eth1
<snapp> c'e' una sola voce: connessione via cavo 1
<jester-> snapp: c'è niente in via cavo?
<snapp> c'e' una sola voce: connessione via cavo 1
<jester-> snapp: allora hai una sola scheda installata nel pc
<jester-> snapp: cillacal, mofica etc etc
<snapp> no ti dico di no, se faccio ifconfig me le vede entrambia sia eth0 che eth1
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> snapp: allora una delle due è disabilitate nel bios o hai pacioccato il file interfaces
<jester-> snapp: fa vedere nel pastebin: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> snapp: e pure ifconfig
<jester-> !paste | snapp
<snapp> ho in un altro pc non e' connesso alla rete
<jester-> snapp: frega niente dell'altro pc
<ubot-it> snapp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> snapp: se sta su aun altro pc come fai a vederla con ifconfig da altro pc
<snapp> che cosa ti pasto se l' altro pc non e' connesso
<jester-> cosa ti dice al testa
<snapp> certo da altro pc
<snapp> perforza
<jester-> snapp: non interessa l'altro che va configurato per i cazzi sui
<snapp> allora io faccio in questo modo: avevo funzionalita
<snapp> allora io faccio in questo modo: avevo funzionalita' di rete disabilitate
<jester-> snapp: madu
<snapp> allora io faccio in questo modo: ma non capisco perche' quando avvio il pc mi da sempre funzionalita' di rete disabilitato
<jester-> snapp: altri pc non centrano
<snapp> c'e' qualcosa che non quaia
<jester-> snapp: fa vedere nel pastebin: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> snapp: e pure ifconfig
<snapp> scusami jester: http://pastebin.com/qUXp0RER
<snapp> risolto thanks
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> salve a tutti
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> ragazzi potete aiutarmi a risolvere un problema,ho aggiornato ubuntu e i video su yotube si vedono malissimo;ho seguito anke delle guide ma nn mi sono state d'aiuto grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-04
<Carlin0> notte :)
<frigOvuotO> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest99576> hola a tutti
<esulu> notte
<Guest99576> ragazzi,xche' mi riconosce sempre cm guest?
<Guest99576> ASD!
<Guest99576> ASD!
<Guest99576> ASD!
<FloodBotIt1> Guest99576: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Shin3> \o
 * A|\|DR34 giorno..
<Diels-Alder> buongiorno a tutti
<Diels-Alder> volevo chiedere se a qualcuno capita a volte che il desktop si avvi con tutte le barre e le icone grigie
<Diels-Alder> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9677/schermatand.png
<Diels-Alder> vede questo screenchot per capire cosa intendo
<Diels-Alder> il tema non viene caricato come anche caratteri etc...
<Diels-Alder> troppo presto dormono tutti?
<misterblu> non tuttti  ma gli esparti penso arrivino più tardi
<misterblu> in ogni caso fai la domanda
<misterblu> il mio prob in fatti è ho l'audio solo nelle cuffie come faccio per riaverlo anche nelle casse?
<MatteoR> misterblu: Posso aiutarti
<misterblu> MatteoR:  certo
<misterblu> l'audio andava ho fatto gli aggiornamenti ed è sparito dalle casse lo sento solo in cuffia
<MatteoR> misterblu: Basta che vai in Sistema Preferenze audio e nella scheda entrata provi a cambiare qualche opzione (adesso sono su windows e non mi ricordo bene le opzioni)
<misterblu> MatteoR:  di opzioni non ce ne sono posso sl
<misterblu> MatteoR:  posso solo aumentare il volume
<MatteoR> misterblu: guarda qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=431232.0
<MatteoR> misterblu: sei riuscito?
<misterblu> nessuna briciola di pane nelle casse
<misterblu> alsa mixer va ma non ho il canale per le cuffie e quello per le casse
<MatteoR> misterblu: strano...
<misterblu> in preferenze audio ingresso c'è soltanto la possibilità di scegliere analogic-duplex, stesso per le uscite. in alsa mixer dal terminale ho volume master e volume pcm
<MatteoR_> misterblu: posta lspci
<MatteoR_> misterblu: !paste
<MatteoR_> !paste | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<misterblu> MatteoR: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575372/
<misterblu> mat
<misterblu> MatteoR_: hai visto?
<A|\|DR34> misterblu: è caduto...
<misterblu>  A|\|DR34 qualcuno può aiutarmi
<misterblu> MatteoR_:  ci sei
<A|\|DR34> misterblu: devi aspettare un po'
<A|\|DR34> io non posso aiutarti
<misterblu> ok a dopo
<A|\|DR34> [09:03:52] MatteoR [570c0546@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.12.5.70] è uscito da IRC: Ping timeout: 272 seconds
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<simone> slave a tutti
<simone> ho un piccolo problema con il sudo, non mi accetta la password
<glpiana> ola
<simone> prima volta che mi succede
<simone> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao simone
<glpiana> simone, non ti accetta la password e che risponde?
<simone> mi da le tre possibilità
<simone> mi dice sorry
<simone> glpiana, dice sorry,try again
<glpiana> simone, quando accendi il pc viene effettuato il login automaticamente?
<simone> nono metto la password
<glpiana> simone, ok, nel terminale digita: id       e copia qui la riga che esce
<simone> stavo cercando di rimuovere le voci dal grub delle versioni precedenti che cominciano ad essere troppe e con il grub 1 era tt più semplice...
<simone> glpiana, uid=1000(simone) gid=1000(simone) gruppi=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),112(netdev),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(simone)
<glpiana> simone, se dai gksu gedit       la password lì la accetta?
<simone> glpiana scusami provo subito
<simone> glpiana bhe ecco mi apre documento1 non salvato
<simone> ma prima ho anche fatto gli aggiornamenti ed è andato tt bene
<glpiana> simone, quindi gksu funziona...
<glpiana> simone, da quanto hai sto porblema?
<glpiana> *problema
<simone> glpiana, da ora! :) da qnd ho provato a dare i comandi per modificare il grub2, per togliere qlk voce
<glpiana> simone, digita: cat /etc/hosts     e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone> glpiana ho dato questo comando sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ e poi visto che non funzionava ho dato anche questo sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<simone> glpiana eseguo ^^
<glpiana> simone, aspetta, hai dato quei comandi, quindi ha accettato la password lì?
<simone> glpiana eh no continua a non accettarla per entrambi
<glpiana> ok, prosegui allora
<simone> glpiana ecco il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/575377/
<glpiana> simone, digita: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<glpiana> simone, ti apre il file?
<simone> glpiana, si
<glpiana> simone, lascialo lì un attimo e in un altro terminale scrivi: cat /etc/hostname          ti risponde simone-ubuntu ?
<simone> glpiana si esatto
<glpiana> simone, torna su gedit
<glpiana> simone, la prima riga è 127.0.0.1	localhost                            confermi?
<simone> glpiana si confermo
<glpiana> simone, un secondo
<simone> glpiana certo ^^
<glpiana> simone, niente, chiudi gedit
<simone> glpiana ok
<glpiana> simone, facciamo una cosa poco tecnica. chiudi la sessione e rifai il login
<glpiana> simone, domanda
<glpiana> simone, hai caratteri "strani" nella tua password?
<simone> glpiana ok
<simone> glpiana nono alfanumerica
<glpiana> simone, oki, allora esci e rientra e poi vediamo
<simone> glpiana grazie
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> buongiorno
<nicotano> ciao glpiana  :)
<simone> glpiana rieccomi
<glpiana> simone, hai già riprovato a usare sudo?
<simone> glpiana provo a dare i comandi di prima per vedere se ora funzionano?
<simone> glpiana no faccio allora ^^
<simone> glpiana ...ora è andata
<glpiana> simone, ok
<simone> glpiana avrei dovuto provarci da solo prima... non mi era mai capitato :)
<simone> glpiana già che ci sto ti faccio una domanda: ogni volta che mi aggiorna il Kernel mi aggiunge le voci al grub. Non cè il modo di lasciare solo l'ultima senza dover ogni volta andare a modificare il grub?
<glpiana> simone, ma hai grub2?
<simone> glpiana, eh si temo di si ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> simone, se hai grub2 non vanno modificate le voci. se non vuoi quei kernel perchè non li usi, li disinstalli e spariscono da soli
<simone> glpiana... ah e come faccio a disinstallarli? ho trovato questo blog che lo spiegava http://toonik.blogspot.com/2010/01/rimuovere-una-voce-dal-menu-di-grub-2.html
<glpiana> simone, lascia perdere le guide che trovi nei blog
<glpiana> simone, vai in synaptic e disinstalli i kernel che non ti servono (i pacchetti dei kernel si chiamano linux-image-etc etc)
<Shin3> a ri \o
<glpiana> simone, se vuoi una guida su grub usa la documentazione ufficiale
<glpiana> !grub | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<simone> glpiana capito... quindi mi tocca segnarmele e poi disinstallarle da synaptic
<glpiana> simone, beh, che dvi fare, toglierli tutti tranne quello che stai usando?
<simone> glpiana bhe si l'idea era quella... che ci dovrei fare con i precedenti?
<nicotano> simone, metti in ricerca da asynaptic linux-header linux-image e li spunti per la rimozione, lascia solo gli ultimi 2
<glpiana> simone, allora con uname -a    nel temrinale vedi quello che stai usando. gli altri li puoi disinstallare
<simone> glpiana il fatto è che ho anche windows e volevo far partire il automatico quello, solo che con gli aggiornamenti si sposta sempre più giù e la lista s'allunga
<simone> glpiana perfetto grazie ;)
<glpiana> simone, :)
<simone> glpiana alla grande! ehehhe grazie mille alla prossima!
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, non riesco a modificare la risoluzione di grub2 a 1440x900
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> thebestneo, come provi a modificarla?
<jester-> thebestneo: /etc/default/grub
<thebestneo> glpiana: ciao, ho modificato alcuni file tramite una guida
<thebestneo> jester-: esatto ho modificato quello
<glpiana> thebestneo, come provi a modificarla?
<jester-> thebestneo: e hai poi dato sudo update-grub?
<thebestneo> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575389/
<thebestneo> jester-: si certo,ho provato più volte
<glpiana> thebestneo, guarda che cappero di x hai messo
<glpiana> thebestneo, copia e incolla da un sito hai fatto per avere quella crocettina?
<thebestneo> glpiana: porca miseria c'hai ragione
<glpiana> 1440×900
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ti taglierei le dita :D
<thebestneo> glpiana: mi sa che ti risparmio la fatica, lo faccio io
<glpiana> lol
<thebestneo> quindi anche plymouth mi andava in pappa per questo
<jester-> thebestneo: statento col copia incolla che poi a furia di non usarli ti marciscono via i diti
<thebestneo> jester-: quali diti? li ho appena tagliati!
<_^richard^_> ragazzi come faccio a installare ubuntu da una pennetta usb
<_^richard^_> ??'
<_^richard^_> ho già provveduto a creare il disco di avvio da usb
<thebestneo> _^richard^_: avvia il pc scegliendo usb come boot primario
<jester-> _^richard^_: faccimao che se non togli i ghirigori al nick non ti caghiamo
<richard> apposto jester???
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> Guest99886: apposto
<jester-> Guest99886: fatta la usb con?
<Guest99886> basta impostare il 1st boot device l'hard disk usb???
<Guest99886> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 jester-
<jester-> Guest99886: prima ti devi fare lalive usb
<Guest99886> cioè???
<jester-> !usb | Guest99886
<ubot-it> Guest99886: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest99886> sima questaoperaziopne gi' l'ho fatta
<jester-> Guest99886: allora non ti rimane avviare il pc da usb
<Guest99886> poi ho inserito la pennetta sul computer su cui devo installare il sistema operativo e ho posto come 1st device la mia pennetta usb ma niente
<jester-> Guest99886: avrai un menu popup pigiando qualche tasto al boot
<Guest99886> aspetta che adesso ti scrivo quello che viene comunicato
<jester-> Guest99886: se avvii usb e non succede nientre la penna è venuta farlocca
<Guest99886> dichi???
<jester-> logico
<jester-> almeno la prima schermata dovrebbe uscire
<Guest99886> mi tocca ripetere l'operazione???
<jester-> Guest99886: con cosa l'hai fatta
<jester-> Guest99886: andrebbe oyre formattata in fat32 prima
<Guest99886> si g'à fatto
<jester-> Guest99886: cosa hai usato per farla
<Guest99886> creazione disco usb da Sistema-->Amministrazione
<Guest99886> l'usuale procedira mi pare
<jester-> Guest99886: prova con unebotin
<Guest99886> cioè scrivo questo da terminale???
<jester-> Guest99886: vedi qui  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest99886> si ho fatto questa operazione
<jester-> Guest99886: unebootin è un tools alternativo a quello di ubuntu ma va installato
<jester-> lucid mi pare facesse le usb farlocche
<Guest99886> il problema che non riuscivo a far partire ubuntu da un computer che ha i lettori dvd fuori uso quindi cercoare una maniera di poter risolvere gli inconvenienti facendo partire il sistema da usb
<jester-> Guest99886: da usb funza
<Guest99886> formattando il tutto e reinstallando ubuntu
<jester-> altrimenti come la metti sui netbook
<Guest99886> ignorando tutti gli errori sono riuscito a farlo partire
<jester-> è anche piu veloce del cd
<Guest99886> ma praticamente non aposso accedere a nessun programma
<jester-> Guest99886: arrivi alla orima schermata?
<jester-> prima*
<Guest99886> se passo il cd di installazione ***.iso posso montarlo e installare il sistema ex novo da terminale ???
<jester-> F6 mi pare e scegli acpi=no e noapic e pure grafica sicura
<Guest99886> si ci sono già
<jester->  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> Guest99886: oppure, se reisiste, scaricati cd alternate che è solo installer
<Guest99886> ok ci provero
<Guest99886> non voglio disturbarvi ulteriormente
<Guest99886> caso mai trovo qualcuno che mi può aiutare in rete tra breve???
<pippo> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto!!
<pippo> improvvisamente ha smesso di funzionare la connessione wifi
<pippo> rfkill hard block
<pippo> possibili soluzioni? Grazie
<glpiana> pippo, rfkill list    che da?
<K99Brain> pippo, sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> !paste | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippo> philip@philip-Aspire-1650:~$ rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> pippo, dai il comando di K99Brain
<pippo> nessun risultato
<pippo> rfkill list invariata
<K99Brain> pippo, non è che l'hai spenta col tastino?
<jester-> pippo: hai spento col tasto?
<jester-> ino?
<K99Brain> lol
<pippo> non ho un tasto, che io sappiua
<glpiana> pippo, dmesg | tail
<glpiana> su pastebin, non qui
<jester-> pippo: sarà un tasto fn di sicuro
<jester-> pippo: hai ancora winzoz?
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575402/
<pippo> niente winzoz
<glpiana> pippo, ma adesso ha smesso di andare? mentre la usavi?
<jester-> pippo: hai ancora winzoz?
<pippo> ieri mentre ero connesso ma facevo altro, poi non sono più riuscito a stabilire una connesione
<jester-> pippo: hai ancora winzoz?
<glpiana> pippo, lspci    su pastebin
<pippo> abilità rete senza fili disabilitato
<glpiana> jester-, ti ha già risposto di no :)
<jester-> male
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575403/
<jester-> è intel di sicuro l'hai spenta con tasto fn
<K99Brain> pippo, boh, secondo me l'hai semplicemente spenta.
<jester-> se riaccendi e dai sudo rfkill unblock all si ripia
<pippo> può essere, ma non sò quale sia il tasto ed ho questo pc da 4 anni
<K99Brain> pippo, http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire%201650.pdf
<K99Brain> pippo, pagina 14
<K99Brain> pippo, numero 5
<pippo> A quanto pare sono un demente!!!!! vi ringrazio tutti!
<Guest99886> scusatemi c'è una stringa da terminale che mi permette di trovare i file danneggiati del sistema???
<jester-> Guest99886: dovresti controllare md5sum della iso scaricata
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Guest56501> Ciao a tutti, ho fatto un casino con un file ed ora non so come ripristirnare?
<Guest56501> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest56501> Il file in questione si trova in /etc/default/ e si chiama rcS    volevo modificare il valore UTC mettendo NO però mi chiedeva
<Guest56501> di abilitare i permessi, così ho usato chmod -rwx /etc/default/rcS però ora non mi fa nemmeno aprire il file, non lo riconosce come txt.
<jester-> Guest dai chmod 644 e poi usa sudo gedit per avere i permessi
<Guest56501> aspetta gester
<Guest56501> faccio chmod 6
<Guest56501> chmod 644 e basta dalla bash?
<jester-> sudo chmod 644 chmod -rwx /etc/default/rcS
<jester-> poi sudo gedit chmod -rwx /etc/default/rcS
<OverMe> :O
<jester-> poi sudo gedit  /etc/default/rcS
<jester-> lol
<Guest56501> mi dice dopjo il primo comando che mi hai dato "Impossibile accedere a 644
<Guest56501> file o directory insesistente"
<OverMe> sudo chmod 644 /etc/default/rcS
<jester-> sudo chmod 644 /etc/default/rcS
<Guest56501> ok
<Guest56501> mi ha aperto con Gedit un nuovo file di test vuoto chiamato "chmod"
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<Guest56501> perfetto.
<Guest56501> L'ho modificato
<Guest56501> Grazie mille jester, soprattutto per la tua pazienda :D
<Guest56501> *pazienza
<jester-> :)
<Guest56501> Ah volevo chiedervi una cosa, ho installato l'ultimo Ubuntu 10.10 ma come faccio una volta aperta la cartella a visualizzare sulla barra del percorso il percorso scritto in parole ?
<jester-> Guest56501: control-L
<Guest56501> ok quel comando funziona, però appena clicco su un'altra cartella mi ritorna come prima, c'è un modo per rendere control -l permanente?
<glpiana> Guest56501, apri gconf-editor e cerchi /apps/nautilus/preferences/ e in always_use_location_entry metti la spunta
<Guest56501> ok grazie ora provo.
<jester-> Guest56501: terminale-->gconf-editor-->applicazioni-->nautilus-->preferenze
<jester-> glpiana: svelllto
<glpiana> jester-, si chiama copia e incolla dagli appunti :D
<jester-> doh
<Guest56501> perfetto! Grazie glpiana.
<Guest56501> comunque il problema che quando usi Ubuntu e poi resetti e passa a Windows ti sballa l'orario è davvero comune
<Guest56501> come mai con tutte le versioni che sono uscite non hanno mai risolto?
<glpiana> Guest56501, sballa su ubuntu o su windows?
<jester-> Guest56501: metti ora automatica da internet e controllati l'ora nel bios
<Guest56501> sballa su windows, ma sempre! Tipo di 1 o 2 ore
<Guest56501> sul pc di casa ho Seven e ubuntu 10.04 e avevo seguito questa guida http://www.bufferoverflow.it/2006/04/22/ubuntu-windows-xp-e-problemi-con-lutc/
<Guest56501> ora sul portatile dal quale vi scrivo ho Seven e Ubuntu 10.10 ed ho avuto lo stesso problema, quindi ho chiesto aiuto per modificare il file rcS
<Guest56501> Vabbè comunque grazie mille per l'aiuto! buona continuazione..
<checco> ciao a tutto
<checco> ragazzi possiedo un lettore mp3 della samsung yp-r1 e non riesco ad aprirne i contenuti e le cartelle non lo legge ...cosa mi consigliate???
<glpiana> checco, attacca il lettore e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex5390> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 10.10 in dual boot con vista 64 bit
<checco> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/575414/
<alex5390> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<jester-> alex5390: descrivi il problema
<alex5390> allora avvio l'installazione da usb drive
<alex5390> selezione install ubuntu
<alex5390> ma l'installazione non parte
<alex5390> e si blocca su una schermata nera
<glpiana> checco, digita lsusb    e metti su pastebin
<alex5390> cosa può interferire?
<jester-> alex5390: scegli grafica sicura
<alex5390> qualche partizione di recupero forse?
<jester-> e noapic e pure acpi=no
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575416/
<alex5390> come la selezione?
<alex5390> seleziono*
<jester->  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica  guarda le figure
<alex5390> ok grazie mille
<jester-> alex5390: pure nomodest devi usare
<alex5390> ossia?
<glpiana> checco, guarda se sta guida ti può aiutare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/SamsungYpT9?highlight=%28mtp%29
<checco> ok grazie ora provo
<alex5390> la guida è stata utile ma il fatto è che dopo la schermata nella prima screen arriva una schermata nera d'installazione
<alex5390> e rimane ferma
<jester-> alex5390: devi usare le opzioni sopra descritte, il come lo vedi dalle figure
<jester-> alex5390: o scaricati e usa alternate
<alex5390> grazie vedrò di risolvere
<Angelo> ciao enzotib ci sei?
<Angelo> ho bisogno di una mano per installare una stampante pixma 250 della canon
<glpiana> Angelo, usb?
<Angelo> si enzo
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> lol
<Angelo> :-)
<Angelo> ironoia della sorte lo scanner va a meraviglia
<glpiana> Angelo, dai lsusb e copia qui la riga della stampante
<Angelo> spe che la devo collegare
<glpiana> Angelo, allora se la devi collegare, dopo averla attaccata dai: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Angelo, non in query privata
<glpiana> Angelo, e devi usare pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo> fatto lo s legge?
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo> ( non so come si fà  che vergogna)
<glpiana> Angelo, nella pagina di firefox (o quel che usi) vedi scritto http://paste.ubuntu.com/qualcosa in alto?
<glpiana> Angelo, quello è l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> angiolo basta leggere quello che ti scrive il bot
<Angelo> si ma scusa non capisco dove lo devo inserire
<glpiana> Angelo, lo copi qui, dove stai scrivendo
<Angelo> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<glpiana> Angelo, ecco, se ora fai la stessa cosa per la pagina di pastebin dove avresti dovuto incollare l'output del comando possiamo accederci anche noi
<Angelo> gigi scusa ma sto andando in confusione ma ci vuole una passw ora?
<Angelo> Sign in to Ubuntu Pastebin??
<glpiana> Angelo, ma che stai facendo? perchè ti complichi la vita?
<glpiana> <ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo> una  volta aprivo paste e incollavo semplicemente  oggi non so cosa  non vada
<glpiana> Angelo, non è cambiato nulla da una volta. nick in alto, incolli in mezzo e premi paste. copi l'indirizzo e via
<Angelo> ma l'indirizzo a fine testo copiato?
<Angelo> mi sembra di essere l'emo dello zelig
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> Angelo: hai incollato il testo e schisciato paste?
<Angelo> si
<glpiana> Angelo, e ha cambiato pagina?
<Angelo> si
<glpiana> Angelo, e quella pagina mostra quello che hai preso dal terminale?
<Angelo> esatto
<jester-> Angelo: copiare i incollare qui l'url è cosi difficile? url = http://pastebin,sticass/234435
<Angelo> http://pastebin,sticass/234435
<glpiana> Angelo, se vuoi ridere e scherzae e prendere in giro la gente per cortesia passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angelo> no scusa ora mi sta dando errore caricamento pagina non riesco a contattare il server
<glpiana> vabbè, io vado a pranzo
<glpiana> a dopo
<Angelo> gigi
<Angelo> grazie per la buona volontà dai non sto scerzando
<Angelo> t provo stasera dall'altro pc che mi sà che in questo ho fatto casini
<Lucas> ciao ragazzi..ho un pc DELL INSPIRON 1525 e il sistema operativo è Windows Vista...ho installato però anche Ubuntu e va alla grande. Solo che ho poca memoria (parlo di hard disk)  quando vado su Ubuntu...c'è un modo per trasferire tutti questi giga (che in realtà ho ma su Vista) da WVista a Ubuntu?
<Itali-chan> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho un grande problema, prima ho tolto spazio a windows e lo ho mess a linux, quando vedo il windows vedo che c'ha meno spazio pero il linux segue uguale e non so perche
<Itali-chan> aiuto..
<Itali-chan> nessuno puó darmi una mano?t^t
<lp_> qualcuno sa come usare wine?
<Itali-chan> solo devi installare il programma
<Itali-chan> e dopo tenere qualisai .exe y aprire il .exe con wine
<Itali-chan> *e aprire
<lp_> non funziona
<Itali-chan> mhh devi aprire il .exe
<Itali-chan> propieta
<Itali-chan> e dopo cliccare dove mette, utilizzare questo programma come
<Itali-chan> non so dirti come era in italiano, perche lo ho in spagnolo :/
<Itali-chan> pero sembra molto a quello che ho scritto
<pip1p000> ciao a tuttiii
<pip1p000> :D
<pip1p000> una domanda di help... ho ancora il vecchio jaunty 9.04 sul mio netbook, volevo upgradarlo
<pip1p000> posso farlo tramite chiavetta usb con sopra l'ultima versione?
<pip1p000> non so se mi sono espresso in una maniera decente
<pip1p000> mi date una mano? please!?
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<pip1p000> ragazzi...scusate..non voglio essere pesante...ma qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un segno.... :)
<pip1p000> ciao cricido
<cricido> ragazzi come cerco un file da terminale io uso locate esiste qualcosa di piu effivcace
<cricido> ?
<pip1p000> cricido prova con find
<cricido> e se volessi cercare solo su un hd oppure una pennina ?
<pip1p000> devi spostarti sulla unita'
<pip1p000> e poi digiti
<pip1p000> find . -t file | grep nomefile
<pip1p000> cosi' e' molto pesante come ricerca...ma sei sicuro che lo trova.
<pip1p000> almeno io faccio cosi'...non so se e' un uso corretto.
<pip1p000> prova
<pip1p000> ops...scusa cricido...la sintassi corretta e'
<pip1p000> find . -type f | grep nomefile
<pip1p000> mi sono confuso :)
<cricido> -type f non capisco sto pezzo
<pip1p000> signori...dunque??? nessuno che puo' darmi una piccola mano su come fare ad upgradare il mio Jaunty tramite chiavetta usb bootabile?
<pip1p000> cricido: -type f indica che andrai a cercare SOLO file.
<cricido> e dopo find il .?
<go^> cricido,  significa che cerca nella cartella dove ci si trova imho
<cricido> ah . come root
<go^> mm no
<go^> . = cartella dove ci si trova
<go^> .. = cartella sopra...livello sopra...
<go^> non sono esperto in definire;)
<cricido> e wquindi per farlo globale tolgo il .
<go^> tipo se mi trovo in /home/cricido/......... il . significa /home/cricido/ mentre .. significa /home/
<go^> non so, io non uso mai find sinceramente..però penso dovresti usare / al posto di .
<pip1p000> cricido... prima di lanciare il comando mettiti nella radice
<go^> cricido, comunque per toglierti ogni dubbio dai "man find"
<go^> e impari ad usare il comando:)
<cricido> si
<cricido> comunque
<cricido> quello che ha detto go
<cricido> è chiaro
<mIRC717ITA> salve a tutti ragazzi, ho bisogno di aiuto, perchè non ho capito come, forse dopo aver spento brutalmente il laptop, mentre era in esecuzione anche una virtualizzazione, adesso all'avvio mi da quell'errore try passing init= bootarg o qualcosa del genere, e poi mi rimane nella linea di comando, con scritto initrdfm tipo...
<pip1p000> ah ok...allora sono io che parlo arabo.
<go^> cricido, segui il consiglio di pip1p000 e vai nella cartella dove devi fare ricerca e usa il "find ."
<mIRC717ITA> all'inizio mi era ripartito, lanciando col live cd e facendo nel terminale fsck /dev/sda
<cricido> ok
<go^> cricido, quindi se vuoi cercare in tutta la root vai in / (cd /) e poi dai il "find ."
<mIRC717ITA> però non funzionavano le finestre, firefox ecc...
<cricido> ma era carino find su tutto magari cerco un file
<cricido> ovunque
<go^> cricido, appunto vai in / (cd /) e poi dai il comandi "find ."
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: fsck /dev/sda non fa nulla, farebbe /dev/sdax
<mIRC717ITA> adesso fsck non funziona piu, ora l'ho fatto partire col gparted su cd
<jester-> x=numero partizione
<mIRC717ITA> gli ho fatto fare una ricerca dei filesystem
<mIRC717ITA> si, ho fatto sda1
<mIRC717ITA> perchè mi era comparso clean qualcosa
<cricido> sudo find. -type f |grep colori
<cricido> comando non trovato
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: clen = filesystem a posto
<cricido> ok spazio
<cricido> .
<cricido> :)ù
<mIRC717ITA> adesso ancora c'è il gparted lanciato da cd che mi sta facendo la ricerca di filesystem su /dev/sda...
<mIRC717ITA> è quasi un ora...
<mIRC717ITA> dite che conclude qualcosa?
<go^> cricido, | grep ...vanno staccati
<go^> cricido, anche find e . vanno staccati
<cricido> visto
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: se non trova l'hd la vedo brutta
<cricido> ;)
<go^> bella;)
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: sudo fdisk -l
<mIRC717ITA> li vede, /dev/sda1 * 1 ecc.
<mIRC717ITA> scusa se non ricopio tutto ma sto con un altro pc...
<mIRC717ITA> c'è sda1 sda2 e sda5
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: eh se non vieni in canale da cdlive
<mIRC717ITA> non riesco a installare i programmi
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: sda lo vede fdsik -l?
<mIRC717ITA> si
<mIRC717ITA> 120 giga
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: se fai il boot normale che succede
<mIRC717ITA> capita un problema riscontrato a diverse persone... aspè che lo prendo...
<mIRC717ITA> come a questo! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<mIRC717ITA> all'inizio col fsck avevo risolto, era ripartito il desktop
<jester-> poi?
<mIRC717ITA> però non funzionava bene, firefox si bloccava, pure googlechrome
<mIRC717ITA> quindi così per due volte
<mIRC717ITA> ora non va piu manco fsck
<mIRC717ITA> così ho masterizzato la gparted, e l'ho fatto partire da li, che ho visto che uno aveva risolto così
<jester-> uas sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1 se sda1 è la linux
<jester-> usa*
<mIRC717ITA> e adesso c'è lanciato gparted che fa ricerca di file system
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: spiega il masterizzato gparted
<mIRC717ITA> la versione iso, si trova su internet, pesa circa 120 mega
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: e perchè non da livecd ubuntu?
<mIRC717ITA> ho fatto partire quella, ma c'è solo gparted, il terminale e exit
<mIRC717ITA> boh, ho letto che uno aveva risolto con quella versione
<jester-> quantomeno vai in cheroot se necessario
<mIRC717ITA> allora adesso faccio partire la ubuntu live
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: ma cosa faresti con gparted
<mIRC717ITA> gli ho fatto fare il check
<mIRC717ITA> perchè dalla live di ubuntu mi diceva che la partizione era impegnata
<mIRC717ITA> il check così va a buon fine, ma il problema rimane
<mIRC717ITA> avvio da ubuntu live?
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: si è un difetto della live dopo maverick
<jester-> non si scansiona da se se ci sono difetti
<mIRC717ITA> non so proprio dove sbattere la testa
<pip1p000> ragazzi...chi mi da una mano con l'upgrade all'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: spe
<pip1p000> e' possibile aggiornare ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb? o si rischia la perdita dei dati?
<massimo18> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mIRC717ITA> se provassi a reinstallarlo da cd, perderei tutti i dati?
<mIRC717ITA> avevo un sacco di foto, musica...
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: pia la iso, masterizzala e usala come cdlive ubuntu http://www.finnix.org/
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: comincia a provare con finnix poi vediamo
<jester-> se la partizione la monta puoi salvare il necessario su usb
<jester-> e poi provare a installare sopra swnza formattare
<mIRC717ITA> ok, riscrivo appena parte la distro
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: vieni in canale da finnix
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: usa un brauser
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<mIRC717ITA> ah ti dico un'altra cosa, ho provato a fare il badblocks, e mi ha trovato 10 block danneggiati
<mIRC717ITA> però non sapevo quali erano, e nemmeno come ripararli
<mIRC717ITA> ci puo entrare qualcosa?
<jester-> cenrta si ma fsck dovrebeb fare
<massimo18> pip1p000: questo è un canale di supporto i messaggi privati non sono graditi quello che hai da dire dillo in canale può essere utile anche ad altri
<pip1p000> scusa massimo, visto che nessuno mi rispondeva.
<massimo18> pip1p000: se nessuno risponde te la prendi con me?
<pip1p000> no no...massimo non me la prendevo con te...ops! non volevo mica prendermela con te...ho visto che avevi dato il comando !aggiornamento
<pip1p000> scusa ancora...e grazie per il supporto.
<massimo18> pip1p000: prego
<pip1p000> molto prezioso.
<mIRC717ITA> scusa come funziona questa root.img?
<mIRC717ITA> come lo masterizzo?
 * mIRC717ITA schiaffeggia jester- con una grande trota!
<massimo18> -.-
<mIRC717ITA> scusate, pensavo era il bottone per i mess indirizzati in canale
<mIRC717ITA> come lo masterizzo finnix?
<mIRC717ITA> copio dalla cartella arch?
<mIRC717ITA> come cd dati?
<mIRC717ITA> o copio l'intera cartella finnix?
<mIRC717ITA> gli ho messo finnix nella root del cd
<jester1-> mIRC717ITA: http://www.finnix.org/Download  poiscrivi la iso
<mIRC717ITA> posso metterla in un cd con l'iso di gparted o devo prendere un altro cd?
 * nicotano  saluta
<mIRC717ITA> ce ne vuole uno nuovo
<OverMe> la morte
<lelebart> wow
<francesco_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con un lettore mp3 ...ho seguito questa pagina http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=search2 ma niente...non riesco a risolvere da solo..
<mIRC717ITA> non parte finnix
<mIRC717ITA> devo prendere la x86?
<mIRC717ITA> ehi sono nella finnix
<mIRC717ITA> ho la riga di comando da root
<mIRC717ITA> startx non va
<mIRC717ITA> lol
<mIRC717ITA> lo splitting
<mIRC717ITA> cosa devo fare per far partire finnix?
<go^> drwxrwx--- 3 debian debian  4096  4 mar 15.21 HD <-- secondo voi perchè non riesco ad accedere alla cartella HD se sono dentro al gruppo debian? MAH
<francesco__> ecco il problema con il mio yp-r1 e i risiltati dei comandi eseguiti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575525/
<go^> risolto lol :>
<go^> dovevo sloggare
<mIRC717ITA> mi sono bloccato nella riga di comando da finnix
<mIRC717ITA> root@tty:
<mIRC717ITA> che devo fare?
<OverMe> mIRC717ITA, ma cosa devi fare con finnix?
<mIRC717ITA> ho problemi con sda e fsck
<francesco__> problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575525/
<mIRC717ITA> mi stava seguendo jester
<mIRC717ITA> dovrei almeno conservare dei file...
<mIRC717ITA> sembra che il boot normale non si puo fare
<mIRC717ITA> mi si blocca a questo noto problema!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<mIRC717ITA> le ho provate tutte da 2 giorni
<OverMe> su che partizione è ubuntu?
<mIRC717ITA> adesso ho lanciato finnix, ho messo a 32 bit, e dopo un po rimane con la riga root@tty1:
<mIRC717ITA> sda1
<mIRC717ITA> poi c'è sda2
<OverMe> fai un fsck
<OverMe> fsck -y /dev/sda1
<mIRC717ITA> e sda5, normale credo... L'ho gia provato
<OverMe> da finnix?
<mIRC717ITA> ha funzionato, solo che i programmi si chiudevano subito
<OverMe> ??
<mIRC717ITA> no, poi ha bootato normale, ma non funzionava quasi niente
<mIRC717ITA> l'ho fatto due volte, poi niente piu
<mIRC717ITA> avevo letto che uno aveva risolto con gparted, ma niente
<mIRC717ITA> ora sto provando finnix
<mIRC717ITA> ma non riesco a entrare
<OverMe> sei già entrato
<OverMe> finnix è command line
<OverMe> non ha grafica
<mIRC717ITA> non so che fare...
<OverMe> te l'ho detto io cosa fare
<mIRC717ITA> ah, perchè in qualche screenshot, sul sito avevo visto l'ambiente grafico
<mIRC717ITA> ok provo
<mIRC717ITA> compare e2fsck : need terminal for interactive repairs
<OverMe> che comando hai dato?
<francesco__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575525/
<mIRC717ITA> oh scusa, avevo messo /y non -y, perchè la tastiera era sballata
<mIRC717ITA> adesso dice clean 248761/7028736 files, 18785057/28103168 blocks
<mIRC717ITA> che faccio ora?
<mIRC717ITA> provo a avviare normalmente?
<mIRC717ITA> jesteeeeeeeeeeeer
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: riavvia normale
<mIRC717ITA> sempre bloccato li
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: dove
<mIRC717ITA> c'è ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
<mIRC717ITA> prima c'è no init found . try passing init=bootarg
<jester-> batti control-c
<mIRC717ITA> fa come se è invio
<mIRC717ITA>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549 è uguale a questo...
<mIRC717ITA> quel che vedo
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: infila il cd ubuntu e reinstalla senza far formattare la partizione e viene natale
<mIRC717ITA> ok
<mIRC717ITA> non si cancellerà tutto vero'?
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: vieni in canale da live
<francesco__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575525/ ECCO IL PROBLEMA CON IL MIO LETTORE MP3 YP-R1
<mIRC717ITA> non mi collega a webchat.freenode
<mIRC717ITA> ho dato fsck -y e dice open exclusively by other program?
<mIRC717ITA> e non mi fa fare umount
<jester-> mIRC717ITA: vai in installazione, arriva la partizionamento e poi fischia
<newlife> jester-:  posso un secondo in pvt?
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx
<alexx2614> ???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx?
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> cciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???ciao a tutti io ho una herc
<K99Brain>  /cs kb alexx2614
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^awayù+
<alexx2614> whgwge
<alexx2614> ewgwd
<alexx2614> q3efgd
<alexx2614> fgqeg
<alexx2614> d
<alexx2614> q
<alexx2614> ge
<K99Brain> ChanServ, oh!
<alexx2614> fgd
<alexx2614> q
<alexx2614> g
<alexx2614> egrf
<alexx2614> ws
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<alexx2614> lele85lelebart^away
<K99Brain> alexx2614, stai per essere bannato a vita
<go^> alexx2614, LOL
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> nessssssuno mi sa rispondereee è
<remix_tj> alexx2614: se non vuoi che urli una bestemmia
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> v
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<remix_tj> meglio che la smetti
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti io ho una hercules mp3 e2 come faccio a farla funzionare su mixxx???
<K99Brain> alleluia
<remix_tj> codio
<K99Brain> maledetto, si appofittava del ChanServ scassato
<K99Brain> ChanServ, fanculo
<Knox_> collego l'ipod al portatile ma non succede nulla, fino a pochi minuti fa gtkpod me lo riconosceva, ora niente
<Knox_> collego l'ipod al portatile ma non succede nulla, fino a pochi minuti fa gtkpod me lo riconosceva, ora niente
<digiova87> salve
<digiova87> gentilmente vi posto il mio problema
<digiova87> qualcuno mi puo' indicare un software per ubuntu per esaminare video frame per frame??
<digiova87> tipo virtualdub per intenderci
<digiova87> ce qualche italiano che puo' aiutarmi?
<snapp> rega' potete farmi una cortesia sul vostro ubuntu se digitate chkconfig --list networking com'e' impostato c'e' on:0 o off:0???? chi mi fa questa cortesia di controllare
<digiova87> ragazzi qualcuno sa indicarmi un programma per la visualizzazzione di fotogrammi video
<digiova87> ??
<jester1-> digiova87: kdeinlive
<K99Brain> digiova87, devi cerdare fra i programmi di montaggio o conversione video
<K99Brain> digiova87, avidemix kdenlive e simili
<K99Brain> avidemux*
<digiova87> grazie ragazzi adesso provo
<digiova87> devo cercare solo tra i fotogrammi di un video
<andrEz> sera
<snapp> potete farmi questo controllo perfavore
<andrEz> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che programma in ocaml ?
<digiova87> k99brain  ho provato avidemux e perfetto ma sai dirmi come faccio ad ingrandire il filmato in modifica??
<digiova87> se zoommo mi da al massimo 2.1 voglio ingrandirlo di piu perche il filmato e molto piccolo
<remix_tj> digiova87: c'e' anche pitivi su lucid di serie
<digiova87> lucid di serie?? scusa ma sono alle prime armi in ubuntu ;-)
<andrEz> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che programma in ocaml ?
<digiova87> ok ho capito
<digiova87> tra le applicazioni di serie
<andrEz> Qualcuno sa qualcosa di ocaml ?
<remix_tj> sembra di no
<snapp> remix
<snapp> puoi vedermi sta cosa
<kaos__> salve... ho un problema nell'installare l'ultimo kernel... vorrei sapere se non sono l'unico
<jester1-> kaos__: in?
<kaos__> ubuntu
<kaos__> 10.04
<snapp> jester: damme una mano tu va
<jester1-> kaos__: da repo?
<jester1-> snapp: sono su un mac
<kaos__> mi dà questo errore: linux-image-2.6.32-29-genericlinux-image-2.6.32-29-generic-pae linux-image-generic linux-generic linux-image-generic-pae
<snapp> ok
<kaos__> si... dall'aggiornamento automatico
<jester1-> kaos__: e dov'è l'errore
<snapp> digiova87 ci sei?
<kaos__> mi dice che ha riscontrato un errore nel kernel 2.6.32.29-generic-pae
<jester1-> snapp: ho una sid aperta in virtuale ma non riconosce chkconfig
<kaos__> e non posso installare i programmi in quanto lo vanno a cercare...
<kaos__> al momento ho il 2.6.32.29
<kaos__> 28*
<jester1-> kaos__: bisognerebbe vedere l'intero messaggio, ma se hai i proposed attivi po esse
<kaos__> i proposed?
<jester1-> kaos__: controlla di non avere i proposed attivi
<kaos__> ok...
<jester1-> kaos__: amministrazione sorgenti software
 * OverMe oh rehi
<kaos__> m sento un nabbo... :S ma nn trovo l'opzione dei proposed... sto nel sorgenti software...
<kaos__> cmq nn  credo...
<danielemn_> ciao
<jester1-> kaos__: altro sofware c'è una riga con scritto prposed
<jester1-> ha la spunta o no
<danielemn_> si può fare una lista dei programmi installati in modo che se si formatta e poi si reinstalla basta usare questa lista e in automatico li scarica e installa senza doverli reinstallare uno per uno
<danielemn_> ?
<danielemn_> cioè se c'è un programma o un modo per per fare ciò
<kaos__> non c'è proprio...
<danielemn_>  niente userò il metodo classico
<danielemn_> grazie :)
<PaoloRotolo> Salve,
<PaoloRotolo> ho un problemino con dei DVD
<Synaptic> PaoloRotolo, esponi il problema
<PaoloRotolo> in pratica ho masterizzato un dvd con un registratore sony
<PaoloRotolo> però quando lo metto nel computer l'unità CD si smonta
<PaoloRotolo> non appare neppure più in Computer
<PaoloRotolo> ho installato quindi il supporto per i driver proprietari
<PaoloRotolo> ma non ho avuto alcun risultato
<PaoloRotolo> il bello è che se vado in ./media il cd lo vedo: apro la cartella e mi dice che non ho i permessi necessari
<PaoloRotolo> così apro nautilus con i permessi da terminale
<PaoloRotolo> ritorno in media e il cd si apre correttamente
<Synaptic> mhhh
<Synaptic> in pratica riesci ad accedere al cd SOLO con permessi root?
<PaoloRotolo> esatto
<PaoloRotolo> e sul cd appare un lucchetto
<PaoloRotolo> solo in media
<PaoloRotolo> in computer non appare proprio
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: l'user è nel gruppo cdrom?
<Synaptic> prova a fare un chmod +x /media/DISCO
<Synaptic> da root
<Synaptic> ..
<PaoloRotolo> il fatto è che succede solo con i dvd masterizzati dal lettore sony
<PaoloRotolo> gli altri funzionano
<PaoloRotolo> Synaptic, mi dice che il file system è in sola lettura
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: tutti i cd/dvd sono in sola lettura
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, si, ma io non riesco nemmeno a leggerli
<PaoloRotolo> se non ho i permessi
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: si vede che li ha masterizzati con attributi scrausi
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: controlla permessi e gruppo
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, già fatto
<jester1-> dei files sul dvd
<jester1-> cosa sono
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, c'è la cartella video
<PaoloRotolo> è un semplice dvd registrato dalla tv
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: si ma serve sapre propietario e gruppo
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, quindi, cosa devo fare?
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: vai dove è montato da root e controlli
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, come modifico qualcosa esce: Impossibile cambiare i permessi di «VIDEO_TS»: Errore nell'impostare i permessi: File system in sola lettura
<jester1-> PaoloRotolo: poi agginugi l'user al gruppo
<jester1-> se non c'è lo crei
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, niente...
<PaoloRotolo> jester1-, allora, se apro il disco con sudo nautilus si vede tutto
 * MatteoR Salve
<PaoloRotolo> solo che vorrei visualizzarlo in computer, anche per vederlo direttamente o copiarlo
<fernandopescia> ciao a tutti, c'è ancora qualcuno tra di voi che lavora con 8.04?
<kaos__> quando installo qualcosa ottengo: E: linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<kaos__> E: linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic-pae: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<kaos__> E: linux-image-generic: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<kaos__> E: linux-generic: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<kaos__> E: linux-image-generic-pae: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<FloodBotIt1> kaos__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kaos__> E: grub-pc: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 127
<fernandopescia> Scusate, qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi con l'audio dopo l'aggiornamento a 2.6.32-29 (Intrepid 8.04)?
<kaos__> e me non lo installa nemmeno :S
<MatteoR> kaos__: "sudo apt-get -f install" sul terminale per risolvere
<kaos__> quale installa? il normale o il pae??
<MatteoR> kaos__: Praticamente questo comando completa l'installazione che ha avuto degli errori correggendoli
<kaos__> ok grz... ora provo ;)
<kaos__> @MatteoR mi dà errore...
<ubottu-it> kaos__: Error: "MatteoR" is not a valid command.
<kaos__> MatteoR mi dà ancora errore :(
<MatteoR> kaos__: Devi mettere quello che c'è scritto dentro le virgolette (senza virgolette)
<kaos__> fatto....
<kaos__> ma dà errore di elaborazione
<roger_> Ciao ragazzi! ...Ho scaricato un gioco "Ubuntu software centre" ..ma non riesco a trovarlo per farlo partire. Come posso fare?
<MatteoR> kaos__: Prova così "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Synaptic> roger_, ...mhhhh non è un gioco
<Synaptic> roger_, vuoi dire che hai installato un gioco DA USC ?
<roger_> si! ..Il gioco è "bomber".
<Synaptic> roger_, prova ad aprire il terminal e scrivere     bomber
<Synaptic> e vedi se cosi te lo lancia
<roger_> si, lo lancia...ma senza audio!
<roger_> ..cmq non importa...era per far avvicinare le bimbe al nuovo sistema operativo..^_^...GRAZIE!
<lp_> ERRORE di run time 429 comonente Activex non può creare l'oggetto, qualcuno sa risolvere?
 * xfire78xx sera a tutt* :)
<maddler> names
<maddler> qualcuno ha idea del perche` lo screensaver funzioni solo se il portatile e` collegato all'alimentatore?
<maddler> credo di aver visto da qualche parte un'opzione a proposito... ma non riesco a tritrovarla
<Synaptic> maddler, risparmio energetico
<Synaptic> maddler, Sistema    Gestione Alimentazione   prova lì
<maddler> Synaptic: niente... gia` (ri)guardato...
<Peace-> maddler: gnome?
<maddler> Peace-: si`
<Peace-> minghia e dire che si trova tutto e subito li
<Peace-> xD
<maddler> Peace-: capito?
<maddler> io dove mi veniva in mente ho guardato... ma nulla...
<Peace-> maddler: io uso kde ho le filter bar li
<maddler> e mi indispongo quando non riesco a fare quello che voglio...
<Peace-> ti capisco
<maddler> Peace-: ehhh... ma col nuovo paradigma di interfaccia di KDE proprio non mi ci trovo...
<Peace-> purtroppo non usando iol tuo desktop non ti sono di alcuna utilità
<maddler> sono della vecchia guardia... :D
<Peace-> maddler: kde 4 è moolto simile a kde3
<Synaptic> maddler, la penso come te, ma cmq per parlare di questo #ubuntu-it-chat
<maddler> Peace-: vabe`... almeno porta de caffe` allora...
<Synaptic> !screensaver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screensaver'
<Synaptic> !salvaschermo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'salvaschermo'
<Synaptic> boh non so cosa dirti.. io non lo uso
<maddler> vabe`... vado a mangiare... che magari a panza piena mi viene qualche idea ;)
<Peace-> maddler: guarda qui se vuoi settare bene kde http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<maddler> Peace-: magari mi decido a riprovare con kde :D
<Peace-> maddler: vedi un po te io lo uso con soddisfazione
<Peace-> maddler: sistemi un po di cazzate dopo a me va molto bene disabilitando il desktop semantico
<leinardi> Salve a tutti, sto cercando di creare un insieme di pacchetti .deb contenenti un icon theme, ma sto incontrando grosse difficoltà anche solo a reperire una guida che faccia al caso mio. Qualcuno con le idee più chiare delle mie su come realizzare questi pacchetti potrebbe spiegarmi a grandi linee il procedimento e/o linkarmi qualche guida specifica? Premetto che non sono digiuno di OS *nix, ma non mi sono mai cimentato con
<leinardi>  la creazione di pacchetti .deb
<leinardi> qualche dettaglio in più su quello che vorrei fare: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,446845.0.html
<Peace-> leinardi: inizia leggendo questa cosa semplice semplice
<Peace-> leinardi: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/12/27/how-to-create-a-debian-package-for-script-and-for-project-that-use-cmake/
<Peace-> leinardi: li fa l esempio per uno script
<Peace-> che in pratica è un file testuale...
<leinardi> tnx, ora ci do uno sguardo
<Peace-> leinardi: in pratica devi fare le cartelle.... dove devono essere copiati i file
<Peace-> e poi creare un file di configurazione
<Peace-> e bona
<Peace-> questo per un pacco debian alla cazzo voglio dire un pacchetto copia e incolla
<Peace-> se devi fare le dipendenze boh
<Peace-> io usando kde molti dei progetti usano cmake quindi è relativamente facile fare pacchetti
<leinardi> capisco
<Peace-> cmq credo che per un pacchetto di icone basti il metodo usato per rai-qt
<leinardi> perdona l'ignoranza ma non avendo mai creato un pacchetto .deb non ho nemmeno mai creato un repository: i pacchetti generati con cmake possono essere caricati su PPA Launchpad o è necessario seguire una procedura differente?
<leinardi> (nel frattempo cerco su google, sry xD)
<Peace-> leinardi: beh puoi anche farti un repository si su launchpad
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato linux qimo su un pc con win2k e ubuntu 8.10.ho dovuto reinstallare il grub che non funzia + nulla. ora è ripartito tuto tranne il qimo. come faccio a inserirlo in grub? grazie
<Peace->  !grub | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitxajax> buona seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeera
<onebitxajax> :D
<MatteoR> @seen onebitxajax
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: onebitxajax was last seen in #ubuntu-it 29 seconds ago: <onebitxajax> :D
<MatteoR> ciao onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> ciao MatteoR :D
<onebitxajax> strano che dica 29 sec prima
<onebitxajax> ssi is ci stanno
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> avete ascoltato la canzone su steve jobs?
<onebitxajax> urca sbagliato canale
<onebitxajax> scusate
<K99Brain> !chat | onebitxajax e MatteoR
<ubot-it> onebitxajax e MatteoR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> si si scusa
<onebitxajax> K99Brain<-- qui mi sta scaricando un sacco di pacchetti
<onebitxajax> hanno fatto qualche aggiornamento importante?
<K99Brain> onebitxajax, credo ci sia un aggiornamento del kernel oggi
<onebitxajax> si infatti mi scarica il kernel poi firefox poi non so quanta altra roba
<onebitxajax> samba
<onebitxajax> va beh lo lascio fare
<K99Brain> si si
<K99Brain> c'era anche firefox, è vero
<MatteoR> onebitxajax:  Vero. La 3.6.14 di firefox. E' decisamente più stabile. Ti consiglio di lasciare
<maddler> ci riprovo: qualcuno ha idea di come si faccia in Gnome ad abilitare lo screensaver anche quando il notebook e` alimentato a batterie? :)
<onebitxajax> cosa devo lasciare?
<MatteoR> onebitxajax: Nel senso di lasciare che installi. (mi è partito un invio di troppo)
<onebitxajax> ah beh si
<onebitxajax> :D
<K99Brain> maddler, ctrl+alt+l
<K99Brain> maddler, inoltre dai una occhiata su sistema > preferenze > schermo > gestione alimentazione
<K99Brain> maddler, magari quando sei a batteriqa lo schermo è impostato per spengersi del tutto
<onebitxajax> K99Brain<-- mi chiede se voglio mantere il conf di samba corrente o usare quella del repo
<onebitxajax> se metto quella della repo devo rifare tutte le impostaz<ioni e i share?
<maddler> K99Brain: fino a ctrl+alt+l ci ero arrivat ;)
<maddler> K99Brain: lo screensaver si attiva correttamente ma invece dello screensaver scelto solo blank screen
<K99Brain> onebitxajax, beh, allora mantieni quella che hai
<onebitxajax> ok
<K99Brain> maddler, dai una occhiata su sistema > preferenze > schermo > gestione alimentazione
<K99Brain> maddler, magari ha impostato lo schermo nero quando è a batteria
<maddler> K99Brain: in "monitors" non ho nulla di rilevante...
<maddler> e non trovo nulla del genere neanche altrove...
<K99Brain> maddler, fammi uno screenshot
<maddler> arriva...
<K99Brain> !image | maddler
<ubot-it> maddler: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maddler> K99Brain: http://imagebin.org/141194
<K99Brain> maddler, no, non mi interessa
<K99Brain> maddler, sistema > preferenze > schermo > gestione alimentazione
<K99Brain> scusa
<K99Brain> salvaschermo
<K99Brain> non schermo
<maddler> arriva...
<maddler> http://imagebin.org/141196
<maddler> anche io ricordavo ci fosse qualcosa per configurarlo... ma o mi sono rincoglionito del tutto... o non c'e`...
<K99Brain> maddler, ma lo screensaver entra dopo quanto tempo?
<maddler> 2 minuti...
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> maddler, allora boh
<maddler> ma se uso ctrl+alt+L stesso risultato...
<maddler> K99Brain: eh... capito? :D
<K99Brain> maddler, sono sicuro che è una questione di configurazione dei profili energetici, ma non so bene dove
<maddler> eppure son sicuro che si poteva impostare da qualche parte
<maddler> K99Brain: lo so anche io... :D
<maddler> devo solo scoprire dove e`!
<Damaskinos> salve ragazzi ho installato ubuntu su un acer del mio amico
<Damaskinos> ha una scheda video ATI come faccio a capire che tipo di driver devo installare?
<K99Brain> Damaskinos, sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<K99Brain> Damaskinos, lascia che sia lui a fare
<Damaskinos> K99Brain: non gia fatto non viene fuori nessuna sdcheda
<K99Brain> Damaskinos, allora probabile che è una ati vecchia e i driver proprietari non sono piu compatibili
<Damaskinos> no aspetta ho rifatto adesso e mi è venuto fuori downloading and updating
<Damaskinos> package
<K99Brain> Damaskinos, ah
<Damaskinos> K99Brain: strano ho eseguito lo strumento prima di andare su internet e non fungeva
<Damaskinos> adesso si
<K99Brain> ok
<attemptD> se hai appena installato. apri il terminale. sudo apt-get upgrade e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Damaskinos> ok sto installando i driver
<K99Brain> Damaskinos, allora attiva il driver da li
<Damaskinos> si
<Damaskinos> K99Brain: grazie
<Damaskinos> a presto
<Damaskinos> Ciao
<luca__> geronimo
<GEENO> Salve gente ho fatto un errore ho cancellato da ubuntu una partizione nascosta chiamata windows xp Embedded
<GEENO> posso in qualche modo recuperarla?
<GEENO> il computer non è mio è una partizione che serve alla partizione PQservice di vista
<GEENO> io dovevo installare solo ubuntu
<GEENO> e invece ho fatto un casino sapreste aiutarmi? come posso recuperare quella partizione? lo cancellata con gparted
<jester-> GEENO: secondo me non c'è verso
<GEENO> jester-: dici?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> GEENO: il ripristino funza?
<GEENO> no
<GEENO> perkè cerca quella partizione
<Kaos_One> i programmi per recuperare i dati esistono.... dipende come l'hai formattata (basso o alto livello)
<GEENO> con testdisk posso fare qualcosa?
<onebitxajax> ma hai allargato altre partizioni o l'hai solo cancellata e rimane li
<GEENO> Kaos_One: ho fatto soltanto cancella e basta
<GEENO> da gparted
<GEENO> solo cancellata
<Kaos_One> allr dovresti recuperarli
<GEENO> non ho allargato nilla
<Kaos_One> senza problemi
<GEENO> Kaos_One: come?
<jester-> GEENO: hai fatto delete della partizione?
<GEENO> jester-: si
<Kaos_One> esistono dei programmi... asp ne cerco uno
<onebitxajax> jester-<-- secondo me se fa mount puo funzionare poi nn so
<GEENO> delete ora ho 3,26gb di spazio non allocato
<GEENO> unallocated
<GEENO> onebitxajax: in che senso?
<jester-> onebitxajax: monta una partizione che non c'è piu?
<onebitxajax> jester-<-- giusto
<GEENO> e si infatti
<onebitxajax> jester-<-- ma neanche sotto dev le assegna un alettera
<GEENO> era una partizione con etichetta flag
<GEENO> altro non so dirvi
<onebitxajax> GEENO<-- sei stto linux adesso?
<GEENO> si
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono riuscito a cambiare la risoluzione di grub, ma non quella di plymouth, non riesco in nessun modo a cambiarla
<GEENO> onebitxajax: si sono sotto linux
<onebitxajax> si ho letto sto pensando cosa potresti fare
<onebitxajax> non puo nemmeno usare dd giusto?
<GEENO> con testdisk?
<Kaos_One> GEENO, prova questa guida... http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/05/28/photorec-recuperare-files-cancellati-in-ubuntu/ torno fra 5 min ;)
<GEENO> ok
<GEENO> ok
<GEENO> provo torno anche io tra 5 minuto
<silic> Ciao, come faccio a limitare la banda che il mio ubuntu può usare da eth0?
<luca__> H|26
<luca__> #horror
<Kaos_One> ok ora sono riuscito a installare il kernel 2.6.32.29-generic-pae
<Kaos_One> ma ho un problemino alla schermata iniziale...
<Kaos_One> in quanto non mi appare grub, ma bensì una schermata di pixel
<Kaos_One> :S
<giuseppe_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il mio HD esterno
<onebitxajax> sono le una di sera
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> penso che il tuo hd ti sta dicendo che vuole dormire :D
<onebitxajax> scherzo naturalmente
<giuseppe_> Quando vado ad eliminare un file mi restituisce il messaggio "Impossibile spostare il file nel cestino: eliminarlo immediatamente?"
<Giulio> ehi ho fatto un casino. quando avvio ho la scritta 1234F
<giuseppe_> Probabilmente hai ragione ha sonno anche lui...
<onebitxajax> gia :D
<onebitxajax> ma penso che non sia un errore
<Giulio> ho toccato qualcosa dal testdisk
<onebitxajax> perche lo fa anche con me poi non so
<Giulio> ho riscritto l'md5 qualcosa
<onebitxajax> Giulio<-- sei quello della partizione cancellata?
<giuseppe_> si sono io
<Giulio> si
<giuseppe_> probabilmente non ho fortuna con questo hd
<Giulio> ma non è cancellata
<Giulio> la vede, mi dice anche quanto spazio libero c'è
<giuseppe_> no adesso no l'altra volta si
<giuseppe_> ;-)
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<onebitxajax> vedevo doppio :D
<Giulio> cosa posso fare?
<Giulio> non so usare finnix
<giuseppe_> Comunque grazie ancora sono riuscito con i tuoi consigli a recuperare un po' di file
<Giulio> ho fatto anche da li fsck /dev/sda1
<Giulio> se provo a installare non carica l'installazione
<Giulio> si blocca dopo la scelta del paese
<giuseppe_> adesso il problema è che non mi fa più eliminare dei file .avi che non mi servono più
<onebitxajax> giuseppe_<-- non sono stato io penso che sia qualcuno altro
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-05
<onebitxajax> Giulio<-- e' meglio se aspetti
<onebitxajax> perche io non ho conoscenze al riguardo
<giuseppe_> ah, scusa:-)
<Giulio> c osa?
<onebitxajax> e ho paura di dirti qualcosa e rovinare le cose anche peggio
<giuseppe_> ok
<onebitxajax> penso che ora tutti siano a dormire
<Giulio> si vredo anch'io
<onebitxajax> cioe quelli che possono aiutarti veramente penso poi nn so ma credo siano dormire
<giuseppe_> va bene allora riproverò domani ad un orario più umano
<onebitxajax> beh penso che sia meglio
<Giulio> ahaha si infatti
<onebitxajax> e poi si e' piu rialassati
<giuseppe_> grazie comunque
<onebitxajax> :D prego io sono l'uscere
<Giulio> ciao grazie
<onebitxajax> chiudo le porte dopo che tutti sono andati a dormire
<onebitxajax> (Scherzo naturalmente)
<giuseppe_> (l'avevo capito)
<onebitxajax> a domani :D
<frneks> ciao, su ubuntu quando si installa una nuova relase di un programma, bisogna disinstallare la vecchia in teoria?
<Ubuntu_User> salve a tutti !
<Ubuntu_User> scusate per l'ora tarda
<Ubuntu_User> ma avrei bisogn di un aiutino riguardo ubuntu
<Ubuntu_User> lucid lynx 10.04
<LL_User> Ci sarebbe qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano riguardo il grub ?
<LL_User> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano riguardo il grub ?
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> \o glpiana
<esulu> we
<alessandro_> salve, sono nuovo è qui che si risolvono i problemi?
<Shin3> maybe
<Shin3> esponi
<alessandro_> sto cercando di emulare la psp quella tascabile è ho eseguito la procedura di questo sito http://www.lffl.org/2011/03/jpcsp-giochiamo-con-la-psp-su-ubuntu.html
<alessandro_> ma mi da un errore
<glpiana> alessandro_, qui non c'è supporto su porgrammi esterni ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> alessandro_, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<michelefreschi> come si cambia la password del portachiavi'
<alessandro_> ok
<glpiana> michelefreschi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi?highlight=%28portachiavi%29
<michelefreschi> grazie
<michelefreschi> non riuscivo a trovare la voce nella guida
<glpiana> alessandro_, hai detto che ttieni errore. che errore e facendo cosa?
<glpiana> alessandro_, scusa, sbagliato canale :)
<obonto> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con il grub dopo un' installazione di windows fatta su un hd partizionato in cui era già presente ubuntu. Ho seguito le info ufficiali per il ripristino del grub, ma non ho ottenuto risultati. Qualcuno mi potrebbe gentilmente aiutare? grazie
<glpiana> !grub | obonto questa guida del ripristino hai seguito?
<ubot-it> obonto questa guida del ripristino hai seguito?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<obonto> esatto glpiana
<glpiana> obonto, sei da livecd ora?
<obonto> glpiana: in questo preciso istante no, ma se mi puoi indicativamente dare una soluzione, mi farebbe ugualmente piacere, anzi ora accendo
<glpiana> obonto, no, volevo che facessimo insieme la procedura per vedere gli output dei comandi e capire il problema
<obonto> glpiana: sto avviando in questo istante la live cd
<glpiana> obonto, oki, poi collegati qui con quello
<obonto> glpiana: ok, entro 2 minuti dovrei esserci, stacco pure da questo ok?
<glpiana> ok
<obonto> glpiana: grazie intanto, a tra poco
<obonto> glpiana: eccomi
<glpiana> obonto, oki, facciamo un comando per volta e man mano metti gli output su  pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | obonto
<ubot-it> obonto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> obonto, primo comando: sudo fdisk -l
<obonto> ok perfetto glpiana
<obonto> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575877/
<obonto> glpiana:  l' installazione di ubuntu è in /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> obonto, oki, sì sì, visto
<obonto> perfetto :D
<glpiana> obonto, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> obonto, non dovrebbe dirti nulla
<obonto> glpiana:  esatto
<glpiana> obonto, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> obonto, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> obonto, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> obonto, tutti e tre non dovrebbero darti nulla
<obonto> e per tutti e tre non mi dice nulla, sì esatto glpiana
<glpiana> obonto, sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> questo ti cambierò il prompt da $ a #
<obonto> ora mi mette root
<obonto> sì glpiana
<glpiana> obonto, oki, a questo punto tu che comando davi?
<obonto> non mi ricordo a memoria, seguivo comunque la guida del link che mi hai postato prima glpiana
<obonto> glpiana:  mi spiace, proprio non ricordo :/
<glpiana> obonto, il comando è: grub-install /dev/sda     sulla guida. tu mettevi /dev/sda o /dev/sdb ?
<obonto> mettevo /dev/sdb
<glpiana> obonto, oki, devi metteree sda, altrimenti metti grub nell'mr del secondo disco, ma non viene letto quello al boot
<glpiana> obonto, quindi devi scrivere:    grub-install /dev/sda
<obonto> glpiana: azz ecco dove sbagliavo. Io ero convinto (nella mia testa) che servisse indicare sempre il disco in cui stava ubuntu ed invece ..
<obonto> glpiana:  ok scrivo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> poi pasetbinna quanto esce
<glpiana> *pastebinna
<obonto> glpiana:  mi dice installazione finita, nessun errore, ok ti pastebinno xD
<glpiana> obonto, no no lascia
<glpiana> obonto, ora dai: update-grub2
<glpiana> e poi pastbinna tutto insieme
<obonto> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575878/
<glpiana> obonto, ora chiudiamo la procedura: scrivi: exit
<glpiana> obonto, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> obonto, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> obonto, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> obonto, sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> obonto, tutti e quattro non devono dare output
<N41T> buondi
<obonto> glpiana:  ok, nessun output
<N41T> Rega ho un problema fastidiosissimo
<glpiana> obonto, ora riavvia, dovresti avere il menu di grub
<glpiana> N41T, raccontaci
<N41T> glpiana: ti ricordi quella volta che ti avevo detto che le cose flash rimanevano nello schermo anche dopo quanndo chiudo firefox?
<glpiana> N41T, sì
<N41T> glpiana: succede ancora :S
<glpiana> azz
<obonto> glpiana: grazie mille, come sempre troppo gentile xD provo a riavviare e torno
<glpiana> obonto, ok
<glpiana> N41T, solo con firefox?
<N41T> glpiana: HO tolto tutto..  l'ho reinstallato ... ma niente
<N41T> glpiana: e si ho solo quello come browser
<N41T> glpiana: a cmq se faccio lo screen appare anche sullo scren
<glpiana> N41T, ah. l'altra volta no. passa lo screenshot
<enzotib> N41T, compiz o non compiz?
<N41T> enzotib: non uso compiz
<glpiana> !image | N41T
<ubot-it> N41T: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<N41T> glpiana: ok
<N41T> glpiana: sto aprendo piu cose per farti vedere come fa :D
<glpiana> ok
<N41T> glpiana: ok adesso è veramente strano ieri appariva negli screen oggi no
<glpiana> N41T, vabbeè, ma oggi ci son qui io :D
<N41T> glpiana: non puoi capire che fastidio che da!, praticamente si sostituisce su le cose che sono di colore bianco nello schermo
<N41T> le altre no
<obonto> glpiana:  funziona tutto! mamma mia che spettacolo! *-*
<glpiana> obonto, :)
<obonto> glpiana:  ti posso stressare ancora? xD
<glpiana> yes
<N41T> glpiana: ti viene in mente qualcosa di come risolvere?
<N41T> cmq spesso mi crasha flash su firefox
<obonto> glpiana:  è da qualche giorno che inspiegabilmente non riesco a visualizzare i video di youtube, perchè il plugin mi va in crash. Prima di 2/3 giorni fa, ogni tanto mi capitava che crashasse, ma bastava ricaricare la pagina e tutto si risolveva, ora invece devo chiudere firefox e l' autonomia rimane comunque un solo video, appena clicco un secondo video, crasha
<glpiana> obonto, è un porblema presente dall'ultimo aggiornamento
<obonto> glpiana: da quando hanno messo la linea verde/rossa
<glpiana> N41T, io ti farei provare una sostituzione di flash
<N41T> glpiana:
<N41T> glpiana: guarda
<N41T> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575887/
<obonto> glpiana:  cosa mi consiglieresti?
<glpiana> N41T, obonto , se volete vi faccio provare la stessa cosa, ma prima un attimo che mi organizzo. ditemi che versione avete: 32 o 64 bit?
<obonto> glpiana:  mi affido alle tue mani, ho la versione a 32 bit
<N41T> glpiana: 32
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<enzotib> obonto, blocca i cookie da youtube
<N41T> glpiana: che dici tolgo medibuntu?
<glpiana> N41T, obonto , seguite enzotib
<nicotano> ciao glpiana , a proposito visto che hai provato il Narvalo sai dirmi se la dock di unity si può mettere in orizzontale
<obonto> enzotib: ? e come devo fare? attraverso firefox?
<enzotib> obonto, sì
<glpiana> nicotano, l'ho guardata 7 secondi e ho rimesso gnome desktop classico :D
<enzotib> obonto, spe
<N41T> enzotib: , glpiana : ma il mio problema è diverso da quello suo
<nicotano> glpiana, :)
<glpiana> N41T, ah ah hai ragione :D
<enzotib> obonto, modifica->preferenze->privacy->eccezioni
<enzotib> obonto, youtube.com blocca
<obonto> enzotib:  ok ci provo
<enzotib> obonto, poi riavvia il browser, tanto per
<obonto> enzotib:  è su sicurezza? su privacy non lo trovo
<enzotib> obonto, privacy, usa impostazioni personalizzate, scusa, dimenticavo che non appare di default
<N41T> presa da about:config  dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so;true
<glpiana> N41T, puoi vedere se levando quello che hai e mettendo flashplugin-nonfree il problema della sovrapposizione passa. ma incapperesti nel problema di obonto
<obonto> enzotib: ok, ora ho fatto tutto secondo le tue istruzioni, provo a riavviare e torno tra poco ok?  glpiana
<enzotib> obonto, solo il browser
<enzotib> non è necessario riavviare il pc
<obonto> enzotib:  sìsì, solo firefox
<obonto> enzotib:  sìsì, avevo intuito, grazie mille, a tra poco
<N41T> glpiana: se vado su software center ho due programmi, plugin adobe flash e adobe flash plugin 10
<N41T> glpiana: è il secondo che è installato
<N41T> glpiana:  provo a togliere adobe-flashplugin
<glpiana> N41T, eh software center. non lo uso. non so come li nomina lì
<N41T> glpiana:  si er aper una occhiata veloce, cmq sarebbe il adobe-flashplugin
<N41T> glpiana: provo a mettere flashplugin-nonfree allora
<glpiana> N41T, prova, ma sappi già che ti darà il problema dei colori su youtube, e qualche crash. segui poi quello che enzotib sta facendo fare a obonto
<N41T> glpiana: sempre meglio che nn poter vedere nulla
<N41T> glpiana: :D
<obonto> enzotib: perfetto, funziona alla grande. Ora riesco a visualizzare i video uno in seguito all' altro! grazie infinite :D
<enzotib> prego
<N41T> glpiana:  è giusto togliere i programmi in questo modo ? sudo dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin
<obonto> enzotib: glpiana  per il momento le mie urgenze sono risolte, avrei altre cose ma non mi va di stare qui a stressarvi ancora per oggi. Vi ringrazio per il soccorso xD buon week end!
<enzotib> anche a te
<glpiana> N41T, no, sudo apt-get remove --purge pacchetto
<obonto> ciaoo a tutti
<glpiana> obonto, anche a te. ciao
<kaos__> salve ho una domanda: ma sono l'unico che una volta su 3 si ritrova a dover riavviare ubuntu perchè carica male gnome?
<nicotano> kaos__, riavvia in modalità recovery e dai questi comandi sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg poi riavvia il pc
<kaos__> nicotano, adesso non posso entrare nella modalità recovery perchè grub fà i capricci e all'avvio fà uscire solo una schermata di pixel
<nicotano> kaos__, forse + del  meccanico ti occorre una macchina nuova :)
<kaos__> no... è tutto iniziato dall'aggiornamento che ho fatto ieri con il kernel 2.6.32.29-generic-pae
<jester-> kaos__: oggià visto che -29 non è stabile
<jester-> ufficiale è il -27
<nicotano> kaos__,  prova riprinistare grub o se cmq puoi accedere al menu di grub avvia col kernel precedente
<nicotano> ripristinare*
<kaos__> mi dite il comando per vedere la versione di grub attuale? l'avevo trovato ma ora non la ricordo...
<glpiana> kaos__, lsb_release -a
<kaos__> glpiana, ora sto al 10.04.2
<nicotano> kaos__, grub2 è
<kaos__> dando il comando "sudo apt-get install grub" mi dice che disinstallerà grub2 e grub-pc...
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575748/
<nicotano> kaos__, perchè togli grub2
<glpiana> kaos__, nicotano ti ha detto di ripristinare grub, nonn di installarlo
<glpiana> !grub | kaos__
<ubot-it> kaos__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nicotano> kaos__, hai anche una segnalazione  per rimuovere pacchetti "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<nicotano> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<jester-> kaos__: certo che lo hai scelto bene il nick nè
<nicotano> lol
<kaos__> l'ho scelto per il rapper... ma oggi sto facendo il nabbo perchè non voglio ritrovarmi con ubuntu che non parte xD
<jester-> kaos__: mi sa che avrai problemi cronici visto cosa fai
<kaos__> perchè?
<jester-> perché corri dietro a tutte la cazzate esterne kernel compresto
<kaos__> no... io nn lo volevo aggiornare... ma dal gestore aggiornamenti mi è uscito automaticamente e quindi credevo fosse stabile... poi mi ha dato errore di installazione e tutti i programmi che volevo installare dicevano che non erano riusciti a elaborare sul kernel o cose simili... fosse per me avrei lasciato perdere l'aggiornamento
<nicotano> kaos__, che repo hai attivati ? siamo al kernel  -27 ufficiale
<kaos__> :S
<jester-> kaos__: ti è uscito automatico perchè hai abilitato i proposed e scommetto che hai una bella collezione di ppa & co nel sourceslist
<kaos__> già
<kaos__> ho installato parecchie cose
<kaos__> xD
<jester-> secondo la policy del canale dovremmo far postare sudo apt-get update e alla presenza di roba farlocca dire: ha sminchiato si contro le regole si arrangi
<kaos__> per la procedura che mi avete linkato... posso farla da ubuntu? oppure devo usare la live?
<nicotano> kaos__, rimuovi linux kernel image headers 2.6.32.29-generic-pae  se riesci ad avviare un terminale
<nicotano> kaos__, segui il wiki per rimettere a posto grub
<kaos__> nicotano, io l'ho seguito su ubuntu (installato).. li dicono che serve la live
<kaos__> in effetti si nota che il kernel non è stabile... dice di stare al 50% delle risorse quando ne uso il 20%
<kaos__> ok regà adesso riavvio (ho seguito la guida dall'ubuntu installato) se nn è cambiato niente entro con la live... in quel caso tornerò fra circa 10-20 minuti :D
<kaos__> rieccomi... ho seguito la guida dal live e non ha risolto niente... :(
<kaos__> durante i comandi però diceva /mnt/proc non è una directory o un file (lo stesso vale per le altre parti montate)
<glpiana> kaos__, sei da livecd?
<kaos__> adesso non più.. ma se vuoi rientro da li
<glpiana> kaos__, sì, e torna qui da livecd che vediamo che fa
<kaos__> ok
<kaos__> eccomi
<kaos__> ora sto dalla live
<glpiana> kaos__, oki, procadi seguendo la guida e man mano metti gli output (comandi compresi) su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | kaos__
<ubot-it> kaos__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaos__> si lo so xD l'ho già usato...
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575906/
<glpiana> ok, procedi
<kaos__> strano... prima dava errori... ora invece non dice nnt
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575907/
<glpiana> kaos__, perfetto
<kaos__> riavvio?
<glpiana> sì
<kaos__> ;)
<kaos__> ok... stesso problema... inizio a pensare che non sia colpa di grub
<glpiana> kaos__, puoi riproporre qual è il problema?
<kaos__> all'avvio mi appare una schermata piena di pixel e, saltando la scelta del kernel e il caricamento, vado subito a quella di log in
<glpiana> kaos__, allora prova, quando devi selezionare il kernel, a premere il tasto "e" e a inserire l'opzione nomodeset deopo alle opzioni quiet splash
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x e avvii  e poi mi dici come va
<kaos__> ok asp che me lo scrivo xD
<paolope83> ciao
<paolope83> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 ma ho dei problemi, qualcuno mi darebbe una mano?
<glpiana> paolope83, spiega i problemi che hai, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<kaos__> ma il taso "e" lo premo quando mi appaiono i pixel?
<paolope83> non riesco a scaricare nessuno degli aggiornamenti. navigo normalmente su firefox come vedete, ma niente pacchetti lingua e peggio niente software server vi scrivo l'errore che dà...
<jester-> kaos__: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<kaos__> ok
<kaos__> asp
<glpiana> kaos__, no, prima che parta il kernel, serve per editarne la voce
<glpiana> paolope83, chiudi i gestori di pacchetti se ne hai aperti e apri un terminale
<kaos__> quindi appena finisce la schermata del bios?
<glpiana> paolope83, scrivi: sudo apt-get update          e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | paolope83
<ubot-it> paolope83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kaos__, ma tu visualizzi il menu di grub? con le voci dei kernel da avviare?
<kaos__> no
<kaos__> dopo il bios m appare una schermata di soli pixel
<jester-> kaos__: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> kaos__, segui jester-
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575913/
<paolope83> glpiana fatto....lettura elenco dei pacchetti....errore nell'elaborare Libstage2 (NewVersion2)
<glpiana> kaos__, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280×800-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<jester-> kaos__: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> kaos__, chi l'ha messa sta roba?
<glpiana> paolope83, metti su pastebin per favore
<jester-> glpiana: il copia incolla inseguimento cazzate lo ha messo
<glpiana> yes
<kaos__> credo sia per il fatto che avevo smanettato sulla schermata di avvio... ma senza successo perchè alla fine mi sono ritrovato con una schermata base molto scrausa
<paolope83> messo ora thanks
<jester-> kaos__: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 diventa #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<kaos__> lo metto come commento?
<jester-> kaos__: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> paolope83, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaos__> jester postami direttamente come deve diventare :S
<paolope83> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575919/ ...perdona...sono un principiante
<jester-> kaos__: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<emilioroma> Buongiorno
<jester-> kaos__: modifica le righe come te le ho incollate
<kaos__> mettilo su paste.ubuntu.com... cosi non rischio di sbajare
<emilioroma> avrei bisogno di un vostro contributo
<emilioroma> posso?
<jester-> kaos__: #GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<glpiana> emilioroma, parla
<emilioroma> grazie
<emilioroma> vorrei eliminare le versioni precedenti e non più utilizzate di UBUNTU
<emilioroma> l'elenco che compare all'avvio del BOOT si allunga sempre di più
<glpiana> emilioroma, per versioni intendi i vari kernel che vedi al menu di avvio?
<emilioroma> vorrei sapere se è possibile gestirne la conservazione
<glpiana> emilioroma, vai su synaptic e leva i linux-image che non usi
<glpiana> emilioroma, la conservazione? cioè?
<emilioroma> magari eliminare quelle più vecchie
<emilioroma> e conservare solo la penultima
<glpiana> paolope83, nel temrinale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> paolope83, in basso nella prima schermata, cambia server
<glpiana> emilioroma, ah, fai come ti ho detto
<kaos__> jester-, fatto... ora do il comando "sudo update-grub"
<emilioroma> ok adesso provo (posso provarci restando collegato vero?)
<kaos__> e poi riavvio?
<glpiana> emilioroma, certo
<glpiana> emilioroma, controlla i numeri delle versioni e tieni quelli che vuoi tenere
<emilioroma> scusa synaptic è la gestione pacchetti? (è un po' che non lo uso)
<jester-> kaos__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575922/
<paolope83> glpiana....ho incollato il comando ma torna al punto di partenza senza alcuna schermata
<glpiana> emilioroma, sì
<jester-> kaos__: dopo salvato dai update-grub
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<kaos__> fatto...
<kaos__> poi riavvio?
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<glpiana> paolope83, non ti chiede la password in un afinestra?
<jester-> e riavvia
<kaos__> ok
<paolope83> glpiana no...niente password...niente finestra, niente schermata, torna alla prima linea del terminal e non succede nulla
<glpiana> paolope83, senza scrivere nulla a terminale?
<kaos__> se tutto va bene torno entro 10 minuti... altrimenti vuol dire che entrerò dalla live :S
<glpiana> paolope83, apri synaptic allora (sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti)
<jester-> hai una carriola invece di un pc?
<emilioroma> ok, ho capito dove sono, però sarebbe meglio che mi scrivessi quelli da eliminare per essere certo di non fare guai
<jester-> 1 minuti per riavviare?
<kaos__> è per dire xD
<emilioroma> quindi riavvio la macchina e me li appunto
<glpiana> emilioroma, allora in un terminale digita: dpkg -l  |grep linux-image
<kaos__> se nn ho problemi 1 minuto
<glpiana> !paste | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaos__> ma se ne incontro ci metto 10 minuti per caricare la live
<kaos__> xD
<paolope83> glpiana errore anche nell'apertura del package manager non riesco a copiarlo in paste.ubuntu
<glpiana> paolope83, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | paolope83
<ubot-it> paolope83: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> paolope83, applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<emilioroma> glpiana: fatto! adesso procedo a togliere tutti i meno recenti, grazie
<glpiana> emilioroma, :)
<kaos__> jester-, rieccomi :D
<jester-> kaos__: alura?
<kaos__> ora funziona tutto a dovere
<jester-> ok
<kaos__> grz mille
<kaos__> :D
<kaos__> devo giusto capire come mettere una schermata decente perchè quella che ho è scrausa...
<glpiana> .-
<emilioroma> glpiana: ancora un'ultima cosa: l'elenco che leggo nel terminale comprende la versione in uso?
<kaos__> avevo provaato... ma non funzionava xD
<glpiana> emilioroma, sì. per vedere quale usi digita: uname -a
<glpiana> kaos__, evita, così non fai danni. e non seguire guide delle balle prese dai blog
<jester-> kaos__: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme e metti nel paste
<paolope83> glpiana eccola: http://imagebin.org/141278
<emilioroma> glpiana: vale a dire quello che mi hai scritto più uname -a?
<glpiana> emilioroma, non ho capito
<glpiana> paolope83, se premi su chiudi si chiude anche il gestore?
<emilioroma> nel terminale devo digitare dpkg -l  |grep linux-image uname -a ?
<paolope83> glpiana si si chiude
<glpiana> emilioroma, no, solo uname -a per vedere uello in uso
<kaos__> in effetti con l'esperienza che ho con ubuntu non è consigliato smanettare.. ormai il mio O.S. è quasi del tutto personalizzato
<glpiana> paolope83, scrivi: sudo gstreamer-properties-gtk
<paolope83> glpiana, risposta: sudo: gstreamer-properties-gtk: command not found
<jester-> kaos__: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme e metti nel paste
<glpiana> paolope83, sì scusa, mi sto rincoglionendo :D
<emilioroma> ok, fatto, grazie: me li aveva messi in ordine. Grazie mille e scusami per le incapacità...
<glpiana> paolope83, ma sei su ubuntu o altro?
<glpiana> emilioroma, :)
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575929/
<paolope83> glpiana ho ubuntu 10.10 scaricato iso da ubuntu.org...quello inglese
<glpiana> paolope83, sudo software-properties-gtk
<paolope83> glpiana...ok ora va...quale server metto??
<glpiana> paolope83, scegli garr tra quelli italiani
 * MatteoR salve
<jester-> kaos__: modifica sta parte, salva e sudo update-grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/575930/
<paolope83> glpiana, grazie ora va. sei bravo e gentilissimo. Ultima scocciatura? conviene scaricare ubuntu tutto in italiano e reinstallare tutto da capo o c'è un aggiornamento che mi localizza  l'os in ita?
<glpiana> paolope83, se vai su sistema amministrazione supporto lingue puoi metterlo in iitaliano. il sistema però deve essere aggiornato
<jester-> paolope83: administration/language support
<jester-> add language etc etc
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | paolope83
<ubot-it> paolope83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<paolope83> grazie ragazzi...scusate...ora mi leggo dei manuali e per un po' cerco di non socciarvi. grazieeeeeee!!!!
<emilioroma> glpiana, Fatto! questa operazione mi alleggerisce la macchina rnedndola più veloce?
<glpiana> emilioroma, no
<glpiana> emilioroma, libera spazio su disco e basta
<glpiana> emilioroma, e ti accorcia il menu di avvio
<emilioroma> glpiana, ma le immagini sono amìncora presenti in synaptic
<emilioroma> ancora
<glpiana> emilioroma, dpkg -l  | grep linux-image        su pastebin
<kaos__> jester-, adesso riavvio e ti faccio sapere ;)
<emilioroma> glpiana, si l'ho fatto ma senza su pastebin
<glpiana> !pastebin | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emilioroma> ho visto che le versini rimosse sono precedute da rc
<glpiana> emilioroma, oki, son disinstallate allora. son rimaste solo le configurazione
<glpiana> *configurazioni
<emilioroma> glpiana, quindi non sono sul disco?
<emilioroma> e non pesano?
<glpiana> emilioroma, le configurazioni saranno anche sul disco, ma occupano uno spazio infimo
<emilioroma> glpiana, ok, grazie. la stessa cosa posso farla anche su una macchina che non parte più con UBUNTU?
<glpiana> emilioroma, non parte più?
<emilioroma> provando ad avviarla con una versione precedente?
<glpiana> ah certo
<emilioroma> glpiana, si, si avvia il BOOT ma poi non riesce ad avviarsi UBUNTU
<emilioroma> forse è troppo carico di versioni precedenti
<glpiana> emilioroma, linux non è windows. le cose installate fin che non le avvii non fanno nulla
<glpiana> emilioroma, se il pc non parte bisogna capire perchè non lo fa, come e dove si blocca
<emilioroma> allora non so cosa sia successo
<glpiana> emilioroma, la prima cosa da provare è il ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> emilioroma, e comunque capire se qualcoa viene caricato è importante
<emilioroma> glpiana, aspetta mi pspiego meglio adesso l'ho avviato
<kaos__> ok tutto funziona tranne lo sfondo di avvio, il quale si visualizza ma a bassa qualità... (scusate se oggi sto facendo il nabbo.. )
<emilioroma> glpiana, non funzionano mouse e tastiera
<glpiana> emilioroma, hai altri kernel da cui avviare quel pc?
<glpiana> emilioroma, o quantomeno il recovery mode
<emilioroma> glpiana, quindi l'interfaccia non mi consente di proseguire
<emilioroma> glpiana, dici di provare con uno dei recovery mode?
<glpiana> emilioroma, sì
<emilioroma> glpiana, adesso provo con il penultimo (per sicurezza)
<emilioroma> glpiana, provato ma ho ottenuto solo una schermata piena di scritte
<kaos__> grazie per l'aiuto :D
<emilioroma> glpiana, devo provare con una versione precedente NON recoverymode?
<kaos__> ora installo start-up e imposto il kernel -27 di default
<glpiana> emilioroma, la schermata piena di scritte ti ha portato a un menu?
<glpiana> kaos__, che installi?
<emilioroma> glpiana, no
<glpiana> emilioroma, dove si è fermato?
<emilioroma> glpiana, lo rifaccio e ti scrivo?
<emilioroma> glpiana, intanto avevo riavviato con una NON recoverymode
<kaos__> start-up-manager (cerca grub in synaptic)
<glpiana> emilioroma, avvia in recovery mode per favore
<emilioroma> ma continua a portarmi all'interfaccia precedente
<emilioroma> glpiana, ok, riavvio in recovery mode l'ultima verione?
<glpiana> emilioroma, sì
<glpiana> kaos__, apt-cache policy start-up-manager
<kaos__> perchè? O.o
<glpiana> kaos__, per vedre da dove lo pigli
<glpiana> !paste | kaos__
<ubot-it> kaos__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaos__> ok
<emilioroma> glpiana, fatto! Ti scrivo le ultime linee su cui si è bloccato?
<glpiana> sì
<frenks> ciao, per installare la nuova versione di un programma su ubuntu bisogna prima disinstallare la precedente?
<glpiana> frenks, i programmi su ubuntu vengono aggiornati durante gli aggiornamenti del sistema
<glpiana> frenks, mettere versioni diverse implica destabilizzare il sistema
<kaos__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575939/
<frenks> a me openoffice non l'ha aggiornato, la mia versione è rimasta alla 3.2.1 e l'ultima è la 3.3.0
<emilioroma> glpiana, l'ultima è: Begin: Running/Scripts/Init-bottom
<frenks> e anche firefox, ora è uscito il 4
<emilioroma> glpiana, Done
<glpiana> kaos__, oki, nulla, scusami
<kaos__> nnt ;)
<glpiana> emilioroma, se premi ctrl+alt+f2 passi al login testuale?
<emilioroma> glpiana, no
<emilioroma> glpiana, la tatiera non sembra funzionare
<glpiana> frenks, e quindi? non si può stare con la 3.6 di firefox e con la 3.2.1 di openoffice?
<glpiana> emilioroma, usb la tastiera?
<emilioroma> glpiana, no, ha un adattatore
<glpiana> emilioroma, spiega
<emilioroma> glpiana, ma è la stessa da anni che ha sempre funzionato con ubuntu e con WIN200 che sta sull'altra partizione
<kaos__> frenks, ti consiglio Libreoffice... anche se sono + o - la stessa cosa...  è per supportare il vero Open..
<glpiana> emilioroma, sì, ma spiegami a che porta la collghi e come
<glpiana> kaos__, non consigliare software esterno su questo canale
<kaos__> non è esterno
<frenks> più che altro io lavoro su openoffice però con file .doc (per un giornale), comunque mi terrò la 3.2.1 non dovrebbe essere molto diversa
<kaos__> in natty è di default
<emilioroma> glpiana, è una porta precedente alle USB
<emilioroma> glpiana, non so spiegare meglio perché non so come si chiamino
<glpiana> kaos__, natty è in sviluppo e non c'entra al momento
<glpiana> nei repo di mavercik e lucid libreoffice non c'è
<kaos__> è una storia lunga... certo per ora libre è ancora poco stabile... però molti programmatori di openoffice stanno lavorando per libre..
<kaos__> lo so..
<glpiana> emilioroma, ah ok, però non so aiutarti.
<glpiana> kaos__, allora non consigliarlo in questo canale, ok?
<frenks> un altra cosa, esiste un programma semplice per trovare le chiavi WEP e WPA (delle reti wifi) ?
<kaos__> ok...
<glpiana> frenks, non c'è supporto su tentativi di crackare reti
<glpiana> così come per qualsiasi cosa non legale
<emilioroma> glpiana, non c'è un modo per entrare a basso livello ed eliminare l'ultima versione di ubuntu installata che è quella che ha creato i problemi?
<glpiana> emilioroma, puoi provare a entrare in livecd anzitutto per controllare che tutto vada. poi puoi fare un chroot e dare: dpkg --configure -a
<frenks> va bene, allora una cosa legale è impostare l'ip statico, come si fa su ubuntu?
<kaos__> glpiana, ti invito a leggere cosa è successo, e perchè si passa a libre... cosi capirai il perchè del mio supporto verso tale software
<glpiana> emilioroma, se qualcosa npon è configurato lo mette a posto
<glpiana> frenks, lo imposti tramite l'applet di network manager che vedi sulla barra di fianco all'ora
<emilioroma> glpiana, puoi spiegarmi meglio come fare?
<glpiana> kaos__, oki, postamelo in  #ubuntu-it-chat . ma forse non hai capito il mio intervento
<emilioroma> glpiana, come entro in livecd?
<glpiana> emilioroma, infili il cd di installazione lo avvii e scegli di provare ubuntu
<glpiana> !grub | emilioroma segui il ripristino fino a quando fa chroot e poi dai il comando che ti ho detto
<ubot-it> emilioroma segui il ripristino fino a quando fa chroot e poi dai il comando che ti ho detto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kaos__> si l'ho capito...
<frenks> ma esattamente dove? io sulle reti wifi provo a fare "modifica" ma non trovo l'interfaccia come in windows (ip, subnetmask, gateway e dns)
<glpiana> emilioroma, lascia perdere tutto quel che riguarda grub, e dopo il comando riprendi dal "exit"
<emilioroma> glpiana, anche se l'ultimo cd di installazione è molto vecchio rispetto alle versioni che successivamente ho installato online?
<glpiana> frenks, con sudo iwlist scan vedi reti e ESSID che ti servono per compilare la scheda di una nuova connessione
<glpiana> emilioroma, di quanto vecchio?
<emilioroma> dovrei controllare
<kaos__> diciamo che io ho letto un'intera discussione sul forum di ubuntu... ora la cerco
<glpiana> kaos__, sì ok, ma ti ho chiesto di farlo in #ubuntu-it-chat e non qui
<glpiana> emilioroma, è quello da cui avevi installato?
<emilioroma> glpiana, si ma molto tempo fa
<glpiana> emilioroma, se è quello dovrebbe andare bene comunque
<emilioroma> glpiana, ok ci provo
<emilioroma> glpiana, problema con il pc dal quale ti sto scrivendo
<glpiana> spiega
<emilioroma> glpiana, con UBUNU scalda un casino
<emilioroma> glpiana, solo con Ubuntu
<glpiana> emilioroma, è un portatile?
<emilioroma> è rovente
<emilioroma> si
<emilioroma> toshiba
<glpiana> emilioroma, solo da adesso lo fa?
<emilioroma> intelcore i7
<emilioroma> no da quando ho installato ubuntu, appena comprato
<emilioroma> ma non con windows7
<emilioroma> inoltre con ubuntu scarica subito la batteria
<glpiana> emilioroma, non so dirti. ci sarà qualche incompatibilità
<glpiana> emilioroma, per questo problema ti lascio ad altri. io non so
<emilioroma> glpiana, come facio a girare le domande ad altri? scrivo genericamente?
<glpiana> emilioroma, hai già scritto. chi sa ti risponde :)
<glpiana> emilioroma, se nesusno lo fa, più tardi riproponi la questione
<emilioroma> ok, spero che qualcuno mi risponda
<emilioroma> grazie tanto per la disponibilità, gentilezza e chiarezza :-)
<glpiana> ;)
<MatteoR> Salve
<cricido> ls
<cricido> raga come avvio da desktop un programma con diritti roopt
<cricido> root
<cricido> quello che su terminale è sudo .....
<cricido> ?
<jester-> sudo sticazz
<glpiana> cricido, gksu
<glpiana> cricido, da desktop non puoi, devi fare un lanciatore
<cricido> allora come vedo come si chioama un programma per lanciarlo  da reminale
<cricido> ?
<cricido> ho installato un programma web content control
<glpiana> cricido, lo hai installato da deb?
<cricido> ma vorrei lanciarlo con diritti di root come posso trovare il nome per il termionale
<cricido> da repo
<glpiana> cricido, dpkg -L nomepacco e vedi che ti ha installato
<luca__> salve a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a ripristinare i driver video iniziali di ubuntu 10.10? vorrei disinstallare anche qualsiasi pacchetto dei driver ati cosi da rifare un installazione completa da 0
<frenksx> ho un problema: la stampante non riesce a stampare a 600 dpi?
<frenksx> mi vengono dei puntini illeggibili
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi sa dirmi come posso risolvere  questo quando voglio sentire una canzone con rhythmdox si apre questo Errore interno dello stream di dati. grazie
<glpiana> reddos, hai rhythmobox aperto e fai partire un mp3?
<reddos> no anche se clicco su  brano gia scaricato da amule o un anteprima  mi da lo stesso risultato
<glpiana> reddos, che io sappia non puoi usare rhythmbox in quel modo. non mi pare apra direttamente il file
<reddos> il brano e sul deskstop  fa uguale
<ue_> ciao a tutti
<frenksx> nessuno sà perchè ubuntu non mi riesce a stampare a 600x600 dpi?
<reddos> se io clicco sul brano mi da le opsioni come lo voglio aprire anche con vlc parte ma non si sente niente
<glpiana> reddos, ripeto che non puoi aprire un file con rhythmbox direttamente. comuqnue controlal di avere ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reddos> ok guardo
<ue_> ragazzi qualche utilizzatore di Empathy?
<kaos__> avendo l'errore di gnome, che una volta su 2 si avvia male... questo comando " sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm" dalla modalità di ripristino, mi aiuta?
<reddos> no no ce lo
<reddos> lo devo installare  ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<reddos> anche i pacchetti raccomandati
<paolope83> ubuntu software center mi va in crash appena aperto che fare?
<Knox_> ubuntu non mi riconosce l'ipod, quando lo collego nessun programma (da gtkpod a rhytmbox, passando per banshee) lo rileva, fino a ieri era tutto normale, poi ha smesso di colpo
<kaos__> qualcuno sà come posso far cessare il caricamento sbajato di gnome??
<GAb_> ciao a tutti, mi erve un aiuto a scannerizzre negativi e passarli a foto digitali, con xsane non riesco a vederli penso che il programma non funzioni bene, cosa posso fare?
<GAb_> ho trovato questo che è il mio scanner http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-epson2.5.html ma non so come configurare il tutto
<GAb_> help!?!?!
 * realnot hi guys
<GAb_> help!?!?!
<davide__> audio con skype mon si sente per regolare i microfono con alsamier mi sapete dire la procedura
<GAb_> ciao a tutti, mi erve un aiuto a scannerizzre negativi e passarli a foto digitali, con xsane non riesco a vederli penso che il programma non funzioni bene, cosa posso fare?
<davide__> vado ,ciao
<luca__> chi puo' aiutarmi?
<frenksx> Sentite, in ubuntu coi driver come si fà?
<enzotib> frenksx, in che senso?
<enzotib> !chiedi | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frenksx> i driver proprietari , come si installano?
<frenksx> ad esempio della scheda video, per ora mi pare che funzioni plug and plau
<frenksx> play
<enzotib> frenksx, se ce ne sono di disponibili, li trovi in Sistema->Amministrazione->Driver Aggiuntivi
<frenksx> e se non ce ne sono?
<federico> ciao, ho un probl con ubuntu 10.10, chi mi aiuta?
<enzotib> frenksx, ma hai qualche componente che non funziona?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | federico
<ubot-it> federico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<federico> ok
<frenksx> ho qualche problema con la stampante, non mi stampa a 600x600 dpi
 * A|\|DR34 ciauz
<MatteoR> ciao A|\|DR34
<A|\|DR34> we ciao MatteoR :)
<enzotib> frenksx, beh, quello è un'altra cosa, non comparirebbe comunque in Driver Aggiuntivi
<federico> dopo aver scelto ubuntu dal boot, si blocca con _ in alto a sx lampeggiante, se mando in modalità safe, si blocca su usbcore:  registered new interface driver hiddev
<frenksx> va bene, poi un altra cosa, per installare adobe flash player come faccio?
<frenksx> ho un sistema a 64 bit, ho provato a installarlo tramite firefox però non me lo da
<enzotib> frenksx, c'è il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree
<enzotib> frenksx, ma è meglio installare il metapacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extas
<enzotib> che installa anche altre cose utili
<MatteoR> federico: prima funzionava?
<federico> ho installato, ma non ha mai funzionato
<federico> ho solo installato il SO
<frenksx> allora installo direttamente quello
<MatteoR> federico: la live cd funzionava?
<federico> si
<MatteoR> federico: Sei sicuro che si blocca? Hai forse visto se l'hdd lavora, oppure ad un certo punto smette di funzionare?
<federico> c'è stato 20 minuti in quellos tato
<federico> e non mi pareva che il disco lavorasse
<MatteoR> federico: capisco, allora si blocca proprio
<federico> non si smuove da li
<federico> l'usbcore dovrebbe essere la parte del kernel che dialoga con i controller, se non erro
<enzotib> federico, all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<MatteoR> federico: prova a staccare qualche periferica usb
<mizusan> ciao ho problemi con l'hard disk
<enzotib> mizusan, potresti essere un po' più generico?
<federico> MatteoR: provato, ma con scarsi risultati.
<jester-> federico: hai un solo kernel a disposizione al boot?
<MatteoR> wei jester- :)
<jester-> oìì MatteoR
<mizusan> enzotib, il pc continua a scivere sull'hard disk e questo mi rallenta tutto il resto. Anche firefox si "oscura" di continuo...
<enzotib> mizusan, top -bn1
<enzotib> !pastebin | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federico> no, ho winzozz, e 2 ubuntu, ma danno tutti e 2 la stessa storia
<enzotib> mizusan, anzi, meglio top -bn1 | head -20
<jester-> federico: il problema si è presentato dopo aver fatto?
<federico> dopo aver installato il so
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575989/
<federico> installo, riavvio, al grub sempre los tesso problema
<jester-> federico: al rivvio post installazione?
<federico> si
<enzotib> mizusan, e se chiudi firefox?
<jester-> federico: modalità ripristino parte?
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575990/
<federico> in mod normale, rimane l' '_' in alto lampeggiante
<mizusan> enzotib, lo fa con qualsiasi programma ed anche se avvio con win
<federico> in mod ripristino, invece mi scrive usbcore:  registered new interface driver hiddev
<jester-> federico: ok ma arriva al menu?
<federico> alla scelta OS
<enzotib> mizusan, se lo fa anche con win, non sarà il disco ciucco?
<federico> quale menu?
<mizusan> enzotib, penso di aver preso qualche virus con win che magari mi ha sovrascritto qualcosa forse nella traccia 0.
<jester-> federico: in revovery carica e un menu sull'azurro con delle scelte
<mizusan> enzotib, ho provato da win a dare chkdsk, mi ha trovato 2 errori di indice che ha corretto, ma non è cambiato nulla. ora a preso anche a fare uno strano ronzio...
<federico> nessun menu azzurro
<jester-> federico: lo vedi il menu recovery o no
<emilioroma> BUONPOMERIGGIO, ho due tipi di problemi con Ubuntu su due macchine diverse, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> federico: allora: alla finestra grub pigia e, poi vai sulla riga kernel e aggiungi nomodeset noapic, poi control x per partire
<emilioroma> posso esporli?
<MatteoR> !qualcuno | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<federico> ora provo
<jester-> emilioroma: esponga pure
<enzotib> mizusan, se è il disco, non posso aiutarti
<jester-> federico: se non va ripeti aggiungendo anche acpi=no
<federico> perche pure all'installazione ho avuto problemi, ho dovuto premere F6 e settere un po di queste cazzate
<federico> ora ripriovo
<federico> rebooto e ti faccio sapere, grazie
<emilioroma> Problema n.1: il mio portatile toshiba quando lo avvio con Ubuntu si riscalda subito, consumando molta energia. Cosa che non accade se avviato con windows 7
<mizusan> enzotib, quindi pensi anche tu sia il disco? c'è un comando linux per controllare se ci sono errori sul disco?
<jester-> mizusan: prova un po a rinominare la .mozilla e a far ripartire la sessione, disattiva pure il blutooth
<emilioroma> Problema n.2: su un'altra macchina Ubuntu presenta un'interfaccia grafico con cui non funzionano mouse e tastiera, ho provato anche con una versione recovery ma non funziona
<MatteoR> emilioroma: Mi è capitato di avere un disco che non combaciava con l'immagine iso. Ti consiglio un md5sum
<MatteoR> !md5sum | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> emilioroma: hai beccato 2 pc indigesti a linux
<jester-> emilioroma: cerca sul forum con stringa toshibe modello che la marca è un po particolare
<MatteoR> emilioroma: con quel disco difettoso non mi partiva nè mouse nè tastiera
<jester-> emilioroma: è un problema di acpi sul primo
<jester-> sul secondo peso sia di driver scheda grafica
<mizusan> jester, ma lo fa con tutti i processi e anche in win! non penso sia un problema di firefox. La prima volta lo ha fatto proprio in win mentre estraevo un archivio rar autoestraente
<jester-> mizusan: se usi gli stessi plugin sarebbe logico, sempre che la colpa sia del cazzillo
<jester-> mizusan: comincia fare un sudo fixntfs /dev/sda1 se 1 è la win, e poi dai sudo touch /forcefsck che riavviando si scansiona la linux
<emilioroma> jester-MatteoR, il portatile che si surriscalda è toshiba, l'altro è un assemblato ma quando parte con win2000 e quando partiva con le versioni precedenti di Ubuntu funzionava tutto
<mizusan> jester, scusa l'ignoranza... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575997/ ubuntu 10.10
<emilioroma> jester, come lo risolvo il problema di acpi?
<jester-> mizusan: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> emilioroma: il pacchetto toshet è installato e acpi-support
<jester-> vedo anche un toshutils
<emilioroma> jester, devo controllare?
<jester-> emilioroma: e controlla se in /etc/defualt/grub non hai un acpi=off
<mizusan> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575998/
<jester-> mizusan: prova ntfsfix
<emilioroma> jester, stiammo parlando del portatile che surriscalda vero?
<jester-> emilioroma: si
<jester-> fa vedere nel pastebin cat /etc/default/grub
<emilioroma> jester, toshset era installato e adesso ho installato toshutils
<A|\|DR34> Ragazzi perchè ho dei problemi con alcuni file .rar? Me li estrae, si crea però una cartella Vuota con niente dentro -.- ( ho installato tutti i plugin per file roller ma niente...)
<emilioroma> jester, adesso cosa mi consigliavi di fare?
<jester-> emilioroma:  fa vedere nel pastebin cat /etc/default/grub
<emilioroma> jester, /etc/defualt/grub non hai un acpi=off
<jester-> emilioroma:  fa vedere nel pastebin cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> !paste | emilioroma
<ubot-it> emilioroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosy> c
<enzotib> d
<jester-> e
<emilioroma> jester, devo andare in pastebin?
<emilioroma> jester, cos'è?'
<jester-> emilioroma: se leggessi
<emilioroma> jester, scusa cosa mi sono perso?
<jester-> che non hai letto quello che ti ho chiesto e le istruzioni su pastebin che ti ha scritto il ubot
<mizusan> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576001/
<emilioroma> jester, ho controllato e acpi non è menzionato nel file grub
<jester-> mizusan: ha fatto, mo sudo touch /forcefsck  e riavvia
<Knox_> ubuntu non mi riconosce l'ipod, quando lo collego nessun programma (da gtkpod a rhytmbox, passando per banshee) lo rileva, fino a ieri era tutto normale, poi ha smesso di colpo. Quando seleziono "leggi ipod" con gtkpod mi dice "Errore nell'inizializzazione dell'iPod "Problema nel creare una directory o un file nell'iPod: 'media/iPod/iPod_control"'
<mizusan> jester, cosa ha fatto? c'erano errori?
<jester-> emilioroma: al boot schiscia e e sulla riga slash sticazz aggiungi acpi=force
<jester-> emilioroma: quindi control-x
<jester-> mizusan: ha fatto lo scandisk di win se riavvia fa aunche quello della partizione che stai usando
<mizusan> jester, grazie ora provo
<emilioroma> jester, dove trovo boot schiscia?
<jester-> emilioroma: lol boot = avvio, schiscia = schiaccia e = tasto e
<enzotib> lol
<emilioroma> jester, non riesco a trovare il percorso
<emilioroma> jester, devo digitare da terminale?
<federico> ariciao... tutto da rifare
<jester-> emilioroma: riavvii
<jester-> emilioroma: al menu pigi e
<emilioroma> ok
<emilioroma> ok e poi?
<jester-> emilioroma: vai sulla riga con dentro quiet splash
<jester-> emilioroma: aggiungi alla fine acpi=force
<jester-> emilioroma: quindi pigi comtrol x per partire
<emilioroma> jester, ok, in questo modo cosa ottengo?
<federico> ho provato con nomodeset noapic nolapic acpi=off ma mai nulla... però il live cd con quelle opzioni parte
<emilioroma> jester, toshutils che ho appena installato dove lo trovo e cosa ci faccio?
<leopesto_acer> ciao ragazzi...
<leopesto_acer> ho un problemino...
<jester-> emilioroma: lascia perdere adesso
<jester-> aiò leopesto_acer
<leopesto_acer> nonostante il file .desktop sia in /etc/xdg/autostart/... l'applicazione non parte all'avvio...
<emilioroma> jester, cosa significa che non hai tempo adesso o che non mi serve?
<jester-> emilioroma: riavvia e fai come ti ho detto sopra
<emilioroma> jester, adesso riavvio e farò come mi hai consigliato
<federico> ho provato con nomodeset noapic nolapic acpi=off ma mai nulla... però il live cd con quelle opzioni parte
<federico> se stacco il mouse usb (l'unica periferica usb che ho), in recovery mode si blocca a sdb attached SCSI disck
<Alfasus> Salve, mi sapete spiegare cosa significa etichettare un file?
<tybal> Prima quando collegavo l'iPod al portatile Ubuntu lo montava automaticamente e compariva l'icona sul desktop, ora non succede più niente, perché?
<enzotib> federico, quanti dischi hai?
<enzotib> Alfasus, dove l'hai trovato?
<federico> 2, uno in sata e uno in pata
<enzotib> federico, può essere che grub non trovi il disco di ubuntu?
<Alfasus> enzotib, dolphin, nepomuk
<enzotib> Alfasus, passo
<jester-> federico: mi viene un dubbio
<federico> il disco di ubuntu c'è, mi trova i kernel
<Alfasus> enzotib, ciao. grazie per l'interessamento.
<jester-> federico: hai fatto partizionamento manuale?
<federico> pero mi è successa una cosa strana
<federico> si, partizionamento manuale
<jester-> federico: cliccata la partizione e scelto: formatta, usare ext4, montare come / ?
<jester-> se non la monti come / da i numeri
<federico> la cosa strana è che prima ho riavviato, prima del grub ho staccato e riattaccato il mouse, e con la recovery sono arriva alla schermata azzurra, e sono sicuro che se non avessi fatto recovery mi si sarebbe avviato tranqui
<federico> jester, si l'ho montata come /
<federico> anche perchè altrimenti non si potrebbe fare mi sa, ti chiede sempre una root
<emilioroma> jester, ho riavviato ma c'è un problema inatteso: non riesco a scrivere il segno "=", la tastiera non è riconosciuta
<jester-> federico: reinstalla a occhio ai settaggi della partizione. secondo me non hai fatto usare /
<federico> emilioroma, = è ì
<emilioroma> jester, senza shift?
<jester-> emilioroma: è ammaregana la tastira e = è tasto ?
<jester-> senza shft
<jester-> o ì che isa
<jester-> sia
<jester-> emilioroma: se non te da palpi solo in unposto?
<enzotib> federico, sennò parti con livecd, vieni qui e facciamo qualche prova
<emilioroma> ok, riprovo
<federico> ora riprovo
<federico> mi sa che reinstallo, tanto....
<emilioroma> jester, ho riavviato facendo quel che mi hai suggerito (ho parlato americano;-)
<emilioroma> jester, adesso?
<jester-> emilioroma: nessun effetto?
<emilioroma> jester, quale effetto dovrei constatare?
<jester-> emilioroma: era mica la ventola che andava a manetta sempre?
<emilioroma> jester, quello lo fa ancora
<emilioroma> jester, ma non sono intervenuto nelle cartelle di cui mi parlavi prima
<emilioroma> ect/....
<jester-> emilioroma: mi sa che non c'è rimedio sul tuo toshiba, a meno di compilare i kernel con il supporto toshiba abilitato
<emilioroma> vale a dire?
<jester-> vale a dire che cosi te lo tieni
<jester-> che a ricompilare il kernel non è operazione emplice
<jester-> emilioroma: http://memebeam.org/toys/ExperimentalToshibaAcpiDriver
<jester-> li vedi a cosa serve toshet
<paolaccio> ciao a tutti....esiste un comando per aprire la gestione dei pacchetti da terminale?
<enzotib> paolaccio, gksu synaptic
<paolaccio> enzotib, grazie tante
<emilioroma> qualcuno sa aiutarmi per un interfaccia grafico che non mi permette di usare tastiera e mouse sin dall'avvio di ubuntu?
<emilioroma> con una versione recovery vengono fuori una serie di scritte ed il pc resta bloccato
<Raist87> Hi All!!!
<Raist87> there is someone that speak Italian?
<jester-> someone only
<Fire^fox> hhee
<Raist87> :)
<Raist87> ho un piccolo probema:
<Raist87> quando faccio l'aggiornamento
<Raist87> dei pacchetti mi compare questo errore
<Raist87> Impossibile recuperare http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80] Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<Raist87> che faccio :'(
<emilioroma> jester, un ultima cosa: ho riavviato e non c'era più la modifica acpi=force che aveevo inserito
<enzotib> Raist87, egy??
<Fire^fox> Raist87, edgy ?
<enzotib> edgy?
<emilioroma> jester, forse non avevo salvato?
<jester-> Raist87: cambia server
<Fire^fox> hahah
<emilioroma> jester, (ma non so come si faceva)
<Raist87> opss che vuol dire edgy?...prima volta nella chat...sorry
<jester-> urca vero edgy
<Fire^fox> Raist87, c'e un errore in sources.list
<enzotib> edgy la usavano nel paleozoico
<Fire^fox> enzotib, forse prima ?
<enzotib> :)
<Raist87> come agisco?
<enzotib> Raist87, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Raist87> 10.04
<jester-> Raist87: hai una distro vecia o hai taroccato il sources
<federico> ariciao
<jester-> Raist87: levalo quel repo edgy
<enzotib> Raist87, fa vedere il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raist87> ok vado a recuperarlo
<enzotib> !pastebin | Raist87
<ubot-it> Raist87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Raist87> intanto GRAZIE PER L'INTERESSE!!!
<Raist87> OK UBOT-IT ORA CI PROVO
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | Raist87
<ubot-it> Raist87: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<emilioroma> jester, puoi ancora prestarmi attenzione?
<Raist87> sorry
<jester-> emilioroma: cu fu
<emilioroma> jester, hai letto?
<jester-> no
<federico> ho reinstallato per la terza volta, ora, non funzionando ugualmente, secondo il grub ho anche winzozz svista, che non ho mai installato in viata mia su questo hd che è nuovo
<emilioroma> jester, ti dicevo che riavviando il pc non ho trovatola modifica salvata
<emilioroma> jester, quella acpi=force
<jester-> federico: dice bootloader vista ed è generico
<Fire^fox> federico, probabile che il disk avesse gias' un vista sopra e che la boot di vista sia rimasta
<federico> l'hd è nuovo
<jester-> emilioroma: normale, per renderla permanente devi scriverla nel file /etc/default/grub e poi dare sudo update-grub
<federico> ci ho messo 7
<Fire^fox> federico, mai installato ?
<federico> vista non l'ho mai installato
<federico> ho installato solo 7 e ubuntu 10.10, per tre volte di fila su questo hd
<Fire^fox> federico, si vede che se c'era il 7 come dici il bootloader del 7 e' rimasto nel sistema,
<emilioroma> jester, quindi quella era una prova per verificarne l'efficienza?
<jester-> federico: hai winzoz installato da qualche parte o la partizione ripristino?
<jester-> emilioroma: si
<Fire^fox> federico, e pe forza
<federico> win ha una partizione a sè
<emilioroma> jester, ho scritto dando uno spazio dopo splash: era corretto?
<jester-> federico: e grub lo trova
<Fire^fox> federico, ma il disk e' formattao nel suo intero vuoto ?
<jester-> emilioroma: si
<federico> e poi in una differente c'è ubuntu
<emilioroma> allora non ci sono speranze....
<jester-> federico: grub legge tutte le partizioni presenti
<Fire^fox> gia'
<jester-> di tutti gli hd
<emilioroma> jester, per l'altra macchina dove non parte ubuntu puoi dirmi qualcosa?
<jester-> usb comoreso se attaccato
<Fire^fox> quindi se c'e vista altrove o win 7 .... lo mete nel menu
<federico> vorrei capire da dove scappa vista, è uscito dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, prima non c'era
<jester-> emilioroma: parti in recovery e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<federico> win7 è installato, ok, normale che compaia nel grub
<emilioroma> jester, l'interfaccia non controlla mouse e tastiera
<Fire^fox> federico, ovvio
<federico> vista mai installato da nessuna parte
<Fire^fox> federico, forse lo riconosce come vista.... alla fine e' sempre win
<emilioroma> jester, partendo in recovery non arrivo alla possibilità di fare questa scelta
<jester-> emilioroma: come hai installato la distro
<federico> mi da la voce win7 loader e win vista loader
<maddler> buongiorno a tutti
<Fire^fox> federico, cancellane una
<emilioroma> jester, la distro è da cd vecchio ed è stata sovrascritta da numerosi aggiornamenti online
<federico> e se seleziona vista mi da errori che non trova
<Raist87> eccomi...è stata dura ma ho trovato qualcosa :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/576023/
<federico> si dovrei cancellare
<Fire^fox> federico, si vede che non c'e...
<jester-> emilioroma: scaricati la 10.10 e poi scrivi la iso su un cd nuovo
<emilioroma> jester, se rimetto il cd vecchio potrei provare a seguire il consiglio "grafica sicura"
<federico> ma piuttosto mi interesserebbe far partire sto ubuntu, che non vuole andare per nessun motivo al modo
<emilioroma> è proprio la 10.10 che mi ha creato i casini
<emilioroma> vorrei eliminarla
<Fire^fox> federico, c'e un programmetto che lo fa' .. se non vuoi intervenire a mano. grub-customizer
<emilioroma> ma non riesco a farlo
<jester-> emilioroma: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<federico> si, ma lo faccio dopo aver fatto partire ubuntu
<jester-> emilioroma: si elimina da sola
<federico> ora mi si blocca con _ lampeggiante in alto
<Fire^fox> federico, ma perchew' non parte ?
<Fire^fox> federico, quello e' grub che si blocca
<federico> e se provo ad andare in recovery, si blocca con usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
<federico> dopo la scelta del kernel
<federico> ovviamente mi da sti problemi
<federico> se provo con nomedeset noapic nolapic acpi=off idem con patate
<Fire^fox> federico, 10.10 ?
<federico> e l'installazione mi è partita solo sotto queste condizioni
<federico> yes
<jester-> federico: che pc è
<federico> mobo as rock 890fx deluxe3
<jester-> federico: un fisso?
<federico> amd phenom2 955
<federico> si
<jester-> strano
<Fire^fox> a me me lo fece la scorsa settimana
<jester-> non gli piace la tua mobo
<Fire^fox> e non ci fu' verso
<federico> credo anch'io
<Fire^fox> mai arrendersi
<federico> l'usb core dovrebbe essere la parte del kernel che dialoga con il controller usb
<Fire^fox> federico, senti ma si blocca sempre o c'e modo di avviarlo in modo provvisorio o da terminale ?
<federico> si blocca sempre
<federico> prima però mi è partito
<federico> in mod recovery
<Fire^fox> e gia' qualcosa
<Raist87> enzotib ho messo qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/576023/ la cosa che mi hai chiesto ora che devo fare?
<federico> ho staccato il mouse usb
<federico> poi prima del grub l'ho riattaccato
<Fire^fox> non credo sia quello
<federico> e mandando in recovery partiva
<federico> arrivava alla schermata azzurra almeno
<enzotib> Raist87, il "contenuto" del file /etc/apt/sources.list, non quello che hai messo lì
<federico> pero ho riprovato e non andava
<Fire^fox> federico, si blocca sempre al grub ?
<Raist87> che comando devo dare sal terminale per aprirlo?
<federico> io scelgo il kernel, e mi da l' _ lampeggiante in alto
<enzotib> Raist87, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, poi lascialo aperto, che probabilmente va modificato
<Fire^fox> federico, con una live parte ?
<emilioroma> jester, lo sto scaricando
<federico> live si
<Fire^fox> federico, allora e' grub/kernel
<federico> con nomedeset noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Fire^fox> federico, di default senza modificare la linea di kernel non parte ?
<federico> dici senza modificare la cosa che appare cquando premo 'e'
<federico> ?
<Raist87> enzotib penso di esserci riuscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/576032/
<Fire^fox> federico, si
<federico> non parte mai in nessun caso
<federico> provato a mettere impostazioni e a non metterle, ma non cambia nulla
<Fire^fox> federico, non ho capito ma con la live senza toccare niente.. parte o no?
<enzotib> Raist87, vedi la penultima riga? è quella che devi togliere
<enzotib> Raist87, poi salvi e chiudi
<federico> nono, con la live devo mettere quelle condizioni
<federico> nomedeset noapic nolapic acpi=off
<federico> senno si blocca
<federico> pero se le metto per avviare il so al grub, si blocca uguale
<Fire^fox> federico, hai un'altro pc vero ?
<Fire^fox> federico, se quello e' fermo deduco di si
<Raist87> wow!!!! perfetto del tutto risolto!!!!! grazie!!! erano giorni che mi compariva un avviso di errore e non sapevo che fare!
<enzotib> Raist87, certo quella riga non è apparsa dal nulla
<federico> no, ho solo questo
<federico> ora sto usando win
<Fire^fox> federico, quindi ogni prova e' un riavvio totale
<federico> si
<jester-> federico: prova una puppy linux
<Raist87> enzotip, nel tentare di far partire oracle...peraltro alla fine ho messo la virtualbox, ho seguito istruzioni varie
<federico> che è^
<Raist87> enzotip, con le suddette nefaste conseguenze :)
<jester-> Raist87: cercare ie su linux quando è ciofeca pure si win?
<federico> che è una puppy?
<Raist87> jester, sono perfettamente daccordo ma se provi a installare oracle l'ultim versione capisci
<Fire^fox> federico, io proverei a disabilitare acpi off – noapic -nolapic – edd=on – nodmraid – nomodeset
<Raist87> che ci sono delle difficoltà su ubuntu e non si connette ad un link se non da explorer
<Raist87> almeno così ho letto tra le soluzioni
<jester-> federico: http://www.italianpuppy.org/  o una knoppix
<Raist87> cmq chromium for president!!!!
<federico> proviamo
<federico> devo riavviare
<Raist87> Grazie a tutti, time to work :)
<Raist87> ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<federico> bo, ora vede e esco, grazie dell'aiuto
<federico> alla prossima
<emilioroma> jester, sto scaricando la versione di ubuntu 10.10 ma vorrei farti due domande: 1. salvo i dati che ho sulla precedente 10.04?
<emilioroma> jester, se la macchina che ho non dovesse supportarla?
<jester-> emilioroma: salva
<emilioroma> jester, come salvo se non riesco ad entrare?
<jester-> emilioroma: da live, monti la partizione e fai
<jester-> poi la smonti e installi
<emilioroma> jester, allora da live posso anche fare una diagnostica sulle periferiche?
<jester-> emilioroma: se parte la live partirà anche da installato
<emilioroma> jester, come entro in "live"? lìultimo cd che ho è 9.10
<jester-> emilioroma: stai mica scaricando la 10.10
<emilioroma> jester, si
<emilioroma> jester, ma ho un cd 9.10
<jester-> la masterizzi e la usi
<emilioroma> posso provare ad inserirlo ed effettuare una live: come?
<jester-> che centra la 9.10
<emilioroma> era l'ultima versione su cd che ho, le altre le ho scaricate online
<jester-> emilioroma: prendi in giro?
<emilioroma> perché?
<emilioroma> tra i cd di installazione ce n'è uno che è 9.10
<jester-> emilioroma: una volta scaricata la 10.10, scrivi la iso su un cd nuovo, scrivi non copiare tal quale,
<emilioroma> ma la macchina che non parte ne ha una 10.4 che ho scaricato ed installato online
<emilioroma> ok, poi?
<jester-> emilioroma: installi la 10.10 sulla stessa partizione
<emilioroma> ed i dati?
<jester-> emilioroma: e i dati se non li salvi prima li fotti
<emilioroma> appunto! quindi vorrei provare ad avviare da cd la versione live provando a ripristinare l'uso delle periferiche (mouse e tastiera) che non funzionano
<jester-> emilioroma: vedi un po te, visto che te ne vai a diporto per i cavoli tuoi
<emilioroma> la versione live la posso provsfre a lanciare anche dal cd 9.10, ecco la mia domanda
<emilioroma> è solo un tentativo che vorrei fare, non sei d'accordo?
<emilioroma> solo che non so se e come avviare la modalità live da cd
<emilioroma> jester, sull'altra macchina ho una cpu i686
<emilioroma> jester, il 9.10 mi chiede una cpu i86-64
<emilioroma> quit
<Fred_> buonasera :-)
<Guest82019> qualcuno sa come mai in un computer un po' datato come il mio, non solo non si riesce ad installare ubuintu, ma nelanche parte la live?
<Peace-> Guest82019: che pc hai
<Peace-> Guest82019: ram ?
<Peace-> scheda video ?
<K99Brain> Guest82019, se la ram non è sufficiente, non parte
<Peace-> processore?
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Klauss> Peace... scusa, ho dovuto cambiare nick...
<Klauss> ti dò le info sul mio pc
<LL_User> Salve a tutti !
<LL_User> qualcuno potrebbe darmi uan mano ? ho un problema al grub
<Peace-> !qualcuno | LL_User
<Klauss> ho un pc assemblato nel 2003, HD 250 Gb, ram 3gb, scheda video NVIDIA GEForce2 Mx 400
<maddler> LL_User: forse
<Peace-> Klauss: 3 giga di ram xD
<LL_User> Chi potrebbe ?
<Peace-> Klauss: mica è vecchio
<Klauss> la distro live di ubuntu parte ma poi si blocca
<Klauss> l'ho aumentata un paio d'anni fa
<Peace-> Klauss: sono i driver video
<Peace-> Klauss: prova con la alternate
<Klauss> qual è la alternate?
<Klauss> è nello stesso disco?
<Klauss> fra l'altro oggi ho provato una live Knoppix 6.4 ed è andata perfettamente, ma io vollevo ubuntu
<Peace-> !alternate
<Klauss> perché ce l'ho su un altro pc e mi ci trovavo bene
<Peace-> -.-
<LL_User> come default in ubuntu Lucid Lynx è installato il grub2 o sbagli o ?
<Peace-> LL_User: grub2 di default
<Peace-> Klauss: mm che versione hai scaricato ?
<Klauss> Peace: ho la distro 10.10 su cd
<Klauss> se provo con una vecchia 8.10 arrivo a vedere tutto
<Klauss> ma con la 10.10 si "impalla"
<LL_User> Peace quindi se dovessi aggiungere al un altro os al sistema grub2 dovrei farlo con i file del menu.lst
<K99Brain> Klauss, probabilmente è colpa della scheda video, si.. la Mx 400 è un pezzo d'amtiquariato ormai
<Klauss> Peace... non varrà neppure la pena di cambiarla... meglio comprare unaltro pc
<K99Brain> antiquariato*
<Klauss> , magari senza sistema operativo
<Klauss> K99brain: la cosa mi fa un po' rabbia...
<Klauss> dicevano che ubuntu ancora si può installare su vecchi pc... ma neanche la xubuntu funziona
<LL_User> Peace quindi se dovessi aggiungere al un altro os al menu' grub2 dovrei farlo con i file del menu.lst
<Peace-> LL_User: menu lst non esiste piu
<Peace-> !grub2
<LL_User> giusto grub-cfg
<Klauss> devo quindi rassegnarmi? perché Knoppix 6.4 (recentissima) funziona perfettamente?
<Peace-> LL_User: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<Klauss> (parlo sempre della live)
<LL_User> ok peace ci do un occhiata
<Peace-> Klauss: knoppix recentissima non vuol dire che abbia gli ultimi driver..
<LL_User> se ho l'os in questione nella dev/sdb2 dovrei usare (hd0,1) ?
<Klauss> Peace: capisco
<Klauss> secondo te la scheda non è aggiornabile?
<Peace-> Klauss: devi semplicemente usare dei driver diversi
<Peace-> o usare la versione alternate
<Klauss> Peace... ok... ci proverò... grazie
<Peace-> Klauss: questo è per kubuntu http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/kubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Peace-> Klauss: immagino che ci sia la stessa cosa per ubuntu
<Klauss> Peace: va bene, la cercherò subito e riproverò
<Peace-> Klauss: infatti eccolo http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Klauss> in che cosa consiste "alternate"?
<Peace-> Klauss: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=che+cosa+%C3%A8+la+versione+alternate+di+ubuntu
<LL_User> Peace quindi se volessi aggiungere un os al menugrub2 modifico con sudo gedit il file 40_custom giusto ?
<Klauss> Peace: grazie infinite :-)
<Klauss> Peace: ma non esiste la possibilità di aggiornare lamia scheda video? magari scaricando qualche driver?
<Peace-> LL_User: no personal message.
<LL_User> credevo si visualizzassero in questa pagina in modo da non creare confusione
<Peace-> LL_User: beh  leggendo la guida
<Peace-> 30_os-prober
<Peace-> Va alla ricerca di altri sistemi operativi e li include nel menù
<Peace-> Klauss: lo fai dopo quando è installato il sistema operativo
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> non prima ovviamente.
<LL_User> sisi ci ho fatto caso...solo che non capisco come funzioni
<LL_User> se lo rendo eseguibile col chmod
<Klauss> Peace: sì certo, lo so...
<Klauss> va benissimo...
<LL_User> e in seguito runnare update-grub
<Klauss> allora grazie ancora :-)
<LL_User> non mi funge
<Peace-> LL_User: funziona che tu apri una konsole digiti sudo 30_os-prober e si arrangia lui a fare tutto
<Peace-> LL_User: se non lo fa allora sono cazzi e vabbe devi farlo a mano
<Peace-> e allora ti leggi tutta la fottuta guida :)
<LL_User> quindi basta solo runnare sudo /etc/grub/grub.d/nmefile
<Peace-> -.-
<LL_User> si lol me la sono letta la fottuta guida
<Peace-> LL_User: digita sudo 30_os-prober
<LL_User> sto da 20 ore con sta cosa letta in inglese e tedesco ma nulla
<Peace-> cazzo
<Peace-> *__*
<Peace-> LL_User: usi gnome?
<Peace-> xD
<LL_User> devo digitare tutta la dest
<LL_User> sisiis è un paio di mesi che sono su ubuntu
<Peace-> hahahhahahhaa
<LL_User> ma ora me serve usare anche win7
<LL_User> visto che sto facendo un sw
<Peace-> LL_User: eh bello mio sapessi quanti porchi mi tiravano dietro perche non leggevo o leggevo male le guide
<LL_User> e vorrei cercare i farlo anche in linux
<Peace-> LL_User: lo fai in qt e lo porti ovunque
<LL_User> va tranquillo peace anche io lo faccio quando gente si ostina a non capire
<Peace-> mac android windows e linux ovviametne
<LL_User> libreria qt ?
<LL_User> usata anche per sw nokia
<LL_User> dici ?
<Peace-> le qt sono le piu portabili
<Peace-> forse andranno anche su windows phone 7
<michele> ciao
<Peace-> anche se non vogliono xD
<Peace-> su symbian girano
<michele> mi serve aiuto
<LL_User> ok appena finisco di farlo
<Peace-> !qualcuno | michele
<Peace-> ma il bot dove sta?
<michele> help per piacere
<LL_User> ho avviato os prober non sembra sia cambiato molto
<Peace-> michele: spiega il tuo problema se qualcuno sa rispondera'
<michele> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento, i video su youtube si vedono viola
<Peace-> michele: figo
<LL_User> tutti problemi con le schede video xD
<Peace-> michele: scheda nvidia o ati ?
<michele> :) probemi con un aggiornamento
<michele> integrata intel
<Peace-> michele: eh orco cane
<LL_User> cambia mb
<michele> ma vedo tutto ok tranne youtube
<LL_User> sei sicuro di non aver visto un 3d ? con filtraggio luce ?
<Klauss> grazie Peace... ciao... arrivederci a tutti :-)
<Peace-> michele: dai questo ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep xserver | grep intel
<michele> penso siano gli ultimi agg di firefox
<Peace-> michele: hai una ltro browser?
<Peace-> michele: prova con un altro browser tipo chromium
<michele> ok faccio all'istante
<LL_User> peace dimme na cosa
<LL_User> se ho l'os su  sdb1
<LL_User> devo scrivere (hd1,1)
<LL_User> ??
<michele> sui forum hanno aperto 50000 pagine per  questo problema
<Peace-> michele: ok allora il forum è una merda tu fai la tua prova poi andiamo avanti
<michele> a tutti causati da ultimi aggiornamenti di firefox
<michele> sto installando chromium
<LL_User> peace basta scrivere y or n
<Peace-> LL_User:
<Peace-> Drives start counting at 0 (sda=0, sdb=1, etc). Partitions start counting at 1 (1=1, etc). Substitute the correct drive letter for X, correct number for Y, and substitute the correct numbers for (hd0,1).
<Peace-> You must type the entire path and kernel and initrd names if (hdX,Y)/vmlinuz and (hdX,Y)/initrd.img do not exist. You can check by running this command:
<Peace-> ls (hdX,Y)/
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> !test
<Peace-> ah dai su
<michele> si vede benissimo
<michele> il broswer é + veloce di firefox
<Peace-> michele: allora è firefox che ha qualche problema
<Peace-> michele: non la scheda video non flash
<Peace-> michele: puoi downgradare firefox
<michele> quindi se lo elimino
<Peace-> michele: dia questo comando ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep firefox
<michele> non mi da messaggi
<Peace-> michele: allora ti spiego
<Peace-> michele: digita questo in terminale
<Peace-> michele: cd  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Peace-> michele: li dentro ci sono tutti i deb
<Peace-> che sono stati scaricati
<Peace-> dovrebbe esserci la vecchia versione di firefox
<Peace-> ls | grep -i fire
<michele> tipo provvisoria
<Peace-> michele: no vengono mantenuti fintanto che non pulisci il sistema
<Peace-> michele: e cmq è bene ternerli soprattutot se si fanno gli aggiornamenti
<Peace-> perche come in questo caso
<Peace-> potresti reinstallare la vecchia versione
<Peace-> senza tatto sbatterti
<Peace-> altrimenti ti tocca scaricare il debian da un altra parte
<michele> mmmh ho usato il programma ke pulisce il sistema
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> forse è per quello che non hai piu una mazza
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> bene..
<michele> bleachbit
<Peace-> michele: ah non so io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> michele: cmq i pacchetti di tutte le versioni si trovano qui
<michele> io ho poco hardisk, sono costretto
<Peace-> michele: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<michele> lo disinstallo dal software package, giusto?
<michele> e poi lo reinstallo
<Peace-> lo disinstalli
<Peace-> poi lo scarichi da quel sito li dovrebbero esserci le versione vecchi di firefox
<Peace-> altrimenti usi crhomium
<LL_User> Ci si becca tra 5 secondi riguardo il grub
<michele> ok grazie
<alieno> buonasera... non riesco a far partire ubuntu. ho installato start up manager per risolvere la schermata d'avvio ed ho impostato ubuntu a 24 bit, ora non parte più mi da un menù particolare che però non so usare
<War> Non funge
<War> Peace non va
<alieno> AIUTO buonasera... non riesco a far partire ubuntu. ho installato start up manager per risolvere la schermata d'avvio ed ho impostato ubuntu a 24 bit, ora non parte più mi da un menù particolare che però non so usare
<War> ti succede che nn parte piu' il grub ?
<alieno> non lo so... da una schermata, mi fa scegliere se far partire a grafica ridotta ma non fa niente
<War> se dai al terminale
<War> sudo update-grub
<War> facendolo partire da un cd live
<War> vedi le voci ?
<alieno> aspetto riparto con live... poi che devo mettere? ma startup manger perché non funziona con la versione live
<War> sudo update-grub
<alieno> ?
<War> giusto per capire se hai nascosto involontariamente le voci o sono state cancellate
<War> hai mica installato un kernem diverso ? tipo il PAE
<alieno> no, ho installato questo start up manager che mi avevano consigliato per risolvere un problema di avvio della schermata. ora l'ho impostata a 24 bit ma pare che la scheda video non lo può caricare così, vorrei tornare indietro ma non mi fa entrare. inoltre se avvio ubuntu live startupmanger non parte
<War> Peace per l'integrazione di in7 nel menu grub il tutto cambia
<War> se avvii da live
<War> e avvii da terminale
<War> sudo update-grub
<War> vedi le voci ?
<FloodBotIt1> War: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alieno> un secondo..
<War> Peace il fottuto grub non funge nonostante abbia aggiunt al voce
<War> potrei avere una mano sul grub2 ? dovrei sol aggiungere win7 installato nella sdb2
<michele> ciao
<michele> Peace-  grazie
<michele> tolto firefox
<michele> e ho messo chromium
<michele> ciao atutti
<War> May i have an hand about editing my grub.cfg ? I gotta add to the menu my windows7 OS installed on sdb2 Thanks alot
<alieno> mi dici di nuovo cosa dev digitare
<War> scusate channel errato
<War> sudo update-grub
<alieno> sudo: update-grup: command not found
<War> grub
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti vorrei giocare con dei vecchi giochi
<alieno> esce così /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Diels-Alder> con MAME ma non ci riesco mi danno tutti errore
<Diels-Alder> mentre con mame su winzozz funzionano
<War> alieno vuol dire che hai cancellato
<War> il grub
<alieno> romettiamolo
<alieno> rimettiamolo
<War> sudo apt-get install grub
<alieno> finito?
<alieno> sono dalla live, va bene lo stesso
<alieno> ??
<War> sisis
<War> devi farlo dalla live
<frenkre> salve, ci sono programmi per criptare cartelle e file vari su ubuntu??
<Steeler> frenkre, truecrypt
<frenkre> è affidabile?
<Steeler> frenkre, matematicamente infallibile; se dimentichi la password però perdi tutto.
<frenkre> allora adesso lo provo
<Steeler> frenkre, mi raccomando segnati in un posto sicura la password.
<frenkre> si, praticamente dopo un certo numero di tentativi si cancella tutto?
<Steeler> frenkre, no, ma non ci puoi accedere se dimentichi la password. cerca su goggle TrueCrypt FBI
<frenkre> ma con un bruteforce non si potrebbe scoprire? o c'è qualche meccanismo di protezione?
<Steeler> frenkre, no, specie se la password è maggiore di 8 caratteri, nemmeno l'FBI ci riesce.
<maddler> Steeler: ottimista... :D
<Steeler> maddler, è vero.
<maddler> Steeler: io per sicurezza starei attorno ai 16 :)
<maddler> Steeler: un po' di sana paranoia non guasta mai...
<Steeler> maddler, si ancora peggio da 16
<maddler> poi, certo... dipende da quante possibilita` ci sono che l'FBI si metta sulle tue tracce :)
<Steeler> maddler, facciamo un esempio: prendi un pedofilo che è pratico di informatica e di truecrypt..
<Steeler> con truecrypt puoi cryptare anche un hdd intero, e nemmeno se lo stesso hdd è attaccato come unità esterna su un altro pc funziona.
<maddler> Steeler: quello non lo metto in dubbio... ma in questi casi la debolezza sta piu` spesso tra la sedia e la tastiera che nell'applicativo
<Steeler> maddler, si, ma se è un criminale "organizzato" la debolezza non c'è.
<maddler> Steeler: certo e` che se la password e` sufficentemente complessa puoi anche morire...
<maddler> Steeler: le cappellate le fan tutti... per fortuna :D
<Steeler> maddler, gia
<maddler> comunque... diciamo pure che la crittografia puo` anche salvare vite eh...
<maddler> senno` pare che la usano solo i criminali...
<maddler> altrimenti e` come dire che tutti gli automobilisti sono assassini
<Filippo> buonasera a tutti! c'è qualcuno che può dedicarmi un pò del suo tempo?
<marcello1> buonasera! Ho un desktop, collegato con cavo ethernet all'hag di fastweb, ed un portatile che collego ad internet attraverso un adattatore ethernet ad una presa elettrica. Su entrambi i computer è installato ubuntu 10.10. Come posso trasferire dati da un computer all'altro? Grazie
<Filippo> sono nuovo di linux, e non capisco come installare un singolo pacchetto tar.gz
<MatteoR> Filippo: Per installare cosa?
<MatteoR> !samba
<Filippo> me tv 2.0.0
<MatteoR> Filippo: Puoi trovarlo nel software center in Applicazioni>Ubuntu software center
<Filippo> si lo so! ma quella è una vecchia versione. voglio installare la ver 2.0
<Filippo> tu conosci altri software per vedere il dvb-t?
<MatteoR> Filippo: Ti serve per forza la 2.0? avvolte i programmi rimangono con la versione vecchia perchè devono essere testati. Non sempre sono stabili
<Filippo> beh! hai ragione!
<Filippo> ma ormai che ci siamo perfavore potresti insegnarmi come installare un pacchetto tar.gz? mi pare si chiamino trablers o qualcosa del genere... giusto?
<MatteoR> Filippo: Ok, vieni in pvt, altrimenti qui vai in offtopic
<Filippo> perdonami! per andare in privato?
<War> raga un anima buona che me aiuta col grub2 ? xD
<MatteoR> War: Più specifico?
<War> devo
<War> aggiungere una voce al menu....windows 7 installato su sdb2
<Panaclerio_> come posso far funzionare la USB sotto WINE?
<ema> Ciao, ho un problema a masterizzare la iso della 10.10. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<onebitxajax> ema qua dice che basta f fare tasto dx http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ema> ho seguito guide varie, letto diversi suggerimenti, ma ottengo sempre il solito risultato: un cd vuoto, come se non fosse stato masterizzato niente. Ho provato ad usare Nero, InfraRecorder e IMGBurn. Il mio OS è windows XP
<knu_> hi
<miscus> domanda: dove o come verifico il sistema installato la versione del mio ubuntu netbook?
<miscus> o meglio esiste un comando che mi dice tu hai netbook versone 10.1 ecc ecc
<miscus> we?
<ema> miscus: guarda qua http://www.debianadmin.com/find-your-debian-or-ubuntu-linux-version-you-are-running.html
<neo_> help ho installato da pochi giorni  ubuntu 10.10 e non riesco ad installare programmi scaricati o estrapolati da cd come libre office
<miscus> molte grazie :-) vado
<A|\|DR34> ema devi fare masterizza immagine :P
<ema> Non mi reputo un novellino, un "masterizza immagine" non mi funziona. Altrimenti non sarei qua a chiedere aiuto, dopo aver googlato per un bel po' :)
<A|\|DR34> ema non hai nessuna live li in giro? neanche di una versione precedente magari con quella ci riesci...
<ema> Con tutti i software che ho provato (ripeto, Nero, Infrarecord, IMGBurn) la masterizzazione parte (non è una simulazione) e viene portata a buon fine, a detta del software. Ma poi quando lo stesso sw tenta la verifica, questa fallisce. Ed infatti aprendo il cd appena masterizzato, appare vuoto.
<ema> Ho installata una suse da tanto tempo. Volevo provare ubuntu ed ho scaricato l'ultima versione 10.10 (la mia prima di ubunto), tra l'altro sia via http sia via torrent. Ottenendo gli stessi identici file (md5 verificato). Ho provato sia con la versione desktop che quella semplificata per chi ha poca memoria. Stesso risultato.
<A|\|DR34> ema prova con la suse a masterizzare ubuntu...
<miscus> ema_ grazie ho trovato
<ema> miscus: non è che lo sapessi, ho solo cercato con google... :)
<miscus> bravo/a ema!
<kalibro20> ciao a tutti
<giucar> buonasera a tutti,
<kaos__> sera
<steph7> come si imposta la pwd su xchat
<onebitxajax> io non l'ho impostata
<onebitxajax> perche nn so dove fva a memorizzarla
<onebitxajax> da sempre la scrivo al volo
<onebitxajax> ora sono cosi http://img843.imageshack.us/i/schermata2a.png/
<ema> A|\|DR34: grazie x averci provato. Mi hai fatto venire in mente di montare la iso tramite Daemon, far girare la live e da li' masterizzare la iso stessa... ho quasi paura. Ciaooo!
<miscus> curiosità:  ma il file di registro va pulito ogni tanto? e se si come?
<cesare> ciao
<Jakoo> buonasera c'è qualche anima pia che mi ricorda come cancellare dal boot un rimasuglio di win7?
<Jakoo> su un hd interno che uso da back up deve essere rimasto un rimasuglio di vecchia installazione di win 7 , ciò fa si che ad ogni avvio mi si presenta schermata di scelta kernel
<Jakoo> con  ultimo quello di win 7
<Jakoo> no idea?
<steph7> Jakoo, che grub hai?
<Jakoo> io ho installato ubuntu 10.10 normalmente su hd nuovo
<Jakoo> e ho altri 2 hd collegati
<Jakoo> uno di questi deve avere un rimasuglio
<Jakoo> ma sono di back up
<Jakoo> credo che cancellando quest'ultimo di win 7 non mi presenti piu la scelta e parta automaticam,ente con l'ultimo kernel
<Jakoo> comunque il kernel che ho su ora e il 2 6 35 27
<Jakoo> steph7 mi ricordi come cancellare?
<steph7> so che esiste un grub customizer
<steph7> lo trovi su chimerarevo
<Jakoo> ok pero mi ricordo che c'è un file editabile dove puoi cancellare
<Jakoo> i kernel
<kaos__> c'è startupmanager... dovrebbe esserci un modo da li
<Carlin0> il kernel basat che lo rimuovi da gestore pacchetti , ma tieni almeno gli ultimi 2
<steph7> Jakoo, quello era il vecchio grub
<Jakoo> ah ok
<Jakoo> mi rompe le palle non e nemmeno un boot vero quello
<Jakoo> chissa perche lo vede
<steph7> ora c'è grub2, mi pare in etc/default/grub
<Jakoo> vedo
<steph7> prima forse era menu.lst
<Jakoo> si ma non v'è traccia di quel win 7 della malora
<Davy> Jakoo al max rimetti l'mbr e aggiungi un anetry per bootstrappare da ubuntu nel bcd di windows
<Davy> l'mbr di 7 intendo
<Jakoo> ma la cosa strana e che io non uso win 7 proprio su sto pc
<Jakoo> e su uno dei 2 hd interni che uso da back up
<Jakoo> lo trova li
<Davy> ok
<Davy> alora
<Davy> in /boot/grub
<Jakoo> probabilmente perche uno di questi l'avevo usato per installare un vecchio wein7 beta
<Davy> c'e'  il grub.cfg
<Jakoo> ok vedo
<Davy> sudo gedit grub.cfg e metti solo le entry che ti intresesnao
<Jakoo> si ecco
<Davy> qualcuno ha idea di come far tornare unity al formato con menu' minimale che si ha alla prima installazione di 11.04 su vbox? (dopo le guest additions diventa con le icone orride da netbook)
<Carlin0> chissà perchè la prima riga del grub.cfg è → DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Jakoo> hehehe eh si
<Jakoo> perche se fai una minchiatra lo sputtani
<steph7> io non modificherei il grub.cfg
<steph7> cambierei piuttosto l'os prober
<Carlin0> no Jakoo , perchè al primo aggiornamento kernel torna come prima ..
<Jakoo> etc/default/grub
<Ammettenza> Salve avrei una domanda idiota cmq è la seguente ho ubuntu 9.04 e vorrei installare la 10.10, quindi fa tutto in automatico ?
<Ammettenza> con la ricerca nei repo degli aggiornamenti?
<Davy> beh al primo aggiornamento kernel, ti adda la nuova entry ...  ma non penso aggiunga di nuovo 7
<steph7> magari in etc/grub.d
<Jakoo> si steph7
<Davy> Ammettenza : non saprei.. mai risucito a fare un aggiornamento senza scarshare qualcosa :(
<Davy> *scrashare
<Carlin0> Davy, tu modifica il grub.cfg e poi dai sudo update-grub e dimmi se è rimasto come lo hai fatto tu
<Jakoo> adjust the default setting via /etc/default/grub.
<Davy> ma nell' update kernel, viene fatto un update-grub??
<Carlin0> Davy, certo
<Davy> e mettendolo in quite ?
<steph7> Jakoo, vedi in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<Jakoo> ok
<Jakoo> trovato il bastardo
<steph7> bene
<Jakoo>       case ${LONGNAME} in
<Jakoo> 	Windows\ Vista*|Windows\ 7*)
<Jakoo> ok l'unica cosa e che non vorrei svagliare e cancellare male
<Jakoo> sbagliare
<Jakoo> se faccio u paste bin gli date n'occhiata?
<Jakoo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576182/
<Carlin0> Jakoo, fai una copia di backup del file prima di modificare ...
<Bartoloni> Ciao a tutti :)
<Jakoo> certo
<Carlin0> io cmq quello non lo toccherei
<Jakoo> ok
<War_> Sera a tutti ! un anima che mi darebbe UNA mano sul grub
<Jakoo> hehehe
<Jakoo> e serata di grub
<Carlin0> !chiedi | War_
<Carlin0> ops ..
<Carlin0> manca il bot :P
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<Jakoo> ok comunque per ora non lo tocco
<Jakoo> grazie per le dritte :)
<steph7> Jakoo, leggiti la guida di streetcross sul grub2
<Carlin0> War_, esponi il problema qui non in privato e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Jakoo> ok steph7
<steph7> ci sono parecchie info
<steph7> War_, spara (notare il gioco di parole :-)))))))
<Bartoloni> :)
<War_> ok perfetto ) HO installato il grub l'mbr siccome ho necessita' di avere un multiboot tra ubuntu 10.10 e win7
<steph7> ebbene?
<War_> non mi funge al riavvio non mi appare nulla
<Bartoloni> War_ nel senso che non appare il menu' di grub e il sistema parte?
<War_> esattamente
<Bartoloni> che versioen di ubuntu hai ora?
<War_> LL
<War_> 10.10
<War_> ma ho reinstallato il grub siccome credevo fosse un problema legato
<War_> al grub2
<Bartoloni> no, di serie su 10.10 non compare la scelta all' avvio.
<War_> strano
<War_> prima
<War_> mi fungeva
<Jakoo> hehehe anche a me appare la scelta maledetta
<War_> A me che serve non appare fate voi
<War_> me serve un mutiboot
<Bartoloni> tenendo premuto shift  il menu' compare
<War_> si ma non appare
<War_> win tra le scelte
<Bartoloni> ahhh
<Jakoo> facciamo cambio  War_
<Jakoo> ;)
<Bartoloni> gia' provato con "sudo update-grub" ? (pernso di si)
<War_> si ovvio
<Bartoloni> hai mica dato un occhiata per vedere se in grub.cfg l'entry di windows 7 e' rpesente?
<War_> ho il   grub 1
<Bartoloni> uh
<War_> ho il menu.lst
<Bartoloni> okok
<Bartoloni> c'e' entry di 7 ?
<War_> ovvio l'ho aggiunto io
<War_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576190/
<War_> questo è il mio menu-lst
<Carlin0> l'hai aggiunto e non esce in menù? strano ,al max dovrebbe uscire in menu e non funzionare
<Bartoloni> hiddenmenu?
<Jakoo> ma hai il 10.04
<Carlin0> War_,  metti in paste anche sudo fidisk -l
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<War_> un attimo l'avevo qui
<War_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576191/
<War_> idee ?
<Carlin0> War_, prova a spostare cio che hai aggiunto per win sotto la scritta end debian automagic kernel list
<Bartoloni> ma scusa . hai hiddenmenu attivato
<Bartoloni> mettici un cancellletto davanti
<War_> dimmi di no xD
<Carlin0> no cosa ?
<War_> ove devo metterlo ?
<Carlin0> sotto quella scritta
<War_> sotto questa ?
<War_> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<Carlin0> lascia una riga vuota e aggiungi
<Carlin0> no quella fa solo il menu nascosto ma cmq con esc lo fai apparire
<Bartoloni> (ops)
<War_> carlin sotto quale scritta dici te ?
<Carlin0> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Carlin0> sposta la voce di win sotto questa
<War_> e cosa scrivo ?
<Carlin0> po metti anche il cancelletto dove dice Bartoloni
<Carlin0> poi un bel sudo update-grub e prova a riavviare
<War_> ragazzi scusatemi
<War_> ove devo inserire la scritta
<War_> chiari per favore
<Carlin0> spe...
<Bartoloni> l'entry fdi windows che hai scritto tu., spostala sotto al ### END debian... etc
<War_> tutto da title ?
<Bartoloni> yes
<War_> fatto
<War_> ho alsciato una riga e spostato li il blocco
<War_> ora
<Bartoloni> ok.. cmq spe che magari Carlin ti da un paste
<Carlin0> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576206/
<Carlin0> eho anche aggiunto il cancellatto davanti a hiddenmenu
<kalibro20> scusa, per Win 7 devi eliminare una partizione da 100Mb presente nel dico
<kalibro20> *disco
<War_> ok fatto
<Carlin0> sinceramente win7 non lo conosco :P
<War_> partizione ?
<War_> quale partizione ?
<Bartoloni> nella partizioen da 100mb c'e' il bootloader microsoft
<Carlin0> War_, prova a riavviare
<kalibro20> si, il bootloader di 7 è a se su una partizione
<Bartoloni> serve per avviare 7
<War_> quinid elimino
<War_> questa e riavvio
<Carlin0> nu
<Bartoloni> noooo
<Bartoloni> senza la partiziooen da 100mega 7 non puo' avviare!!!!
<War_> ok udate e riavvio ?
<kalibro20> se poi è su altro disco devi prima montare il disco e poi dare update-grub
<Carlin0> update-grub e riavvia
<War_> riavvio
<Carlin0> come minimo nel menu dovrebbe apparire
<Bartoloni> (booooooooooooom)
<Carlin0> sciopato il piccì :D
<War__> rieccomi
<Carlin0> alura War__  ?
<War__> funge
<Carlin0> ma si avvia ?
<War__> ma si
<War__> ma win7 da errore
<War__> e non si avvia
<Carlin0> quindi non si avvia
<Carlin0> prova una cosa
<Bartoloni> ch errore??
<War__> me pare ntldr mancante
<Bartoloni> cosa? ma ntldr e' di nt5
<Bartoloni> ai anche un 2000/xp?
<War__> no
<War__> asp rido un occhio
<Bartoloni> qualche unita' usb /pendrive connessa?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-06
<Bartoloni> hai un MBR che tira a caricare ntldr
<Carlin0> prova a correggere root (hd1,1) in root (hd1,0)
<Bartoloni> gia'
<Carlin0> se il bootloader M$ è nella prima partizione per grub1 è 0
<War_> bootmgr mancante
<Carlin0> solo che io in quanto a win sono fermo a icspì ghghgh
<Carlin0> War_, ma hai provato con root (hd1,0) ?
<War_> idee ?
<War_> ho win7 su sdb2
<War_> perche dovrei da sdb1 ?
<Carlin0> si ma forse il bootloader è su sdb1
<War_> non puo' essere
<War_> su sdb1 ho una partizione dati
<Bartoloni> ah bootmgr ancante e' erche' nbon trova la prtizioen da 100mega
<War_> NTFS
<War_> me sa che è quella di 100 mb che diceva prima
<Bartoloni> mi succede sempre su osx
<Bartoloni> che cmq hai ancora (la prtizione da 100mb) vero?
<War_> ovvio
<Carlin0> no partizioni da 100mega non ne vedo da fdisk
<War_> asp vedo con gparted
<kalibro20> sudo fdisk -l
<Bartoloni> la mancanza della partizioneda 100 mega non e' un problema.. 7 si puo' adattare e mettere il bootloader inseme al sistema
<War_> ok non la ho
<War_> non so come ma è cosi
<kalibro20> War_, ascolta
<War_> dimmi kalibro sono tt occhi
<kalibro20> quando agigorni grub monti prima sdb2 vero?
<War_> montare intendi
<War_> (hd,1,1)
<War_> nel menu.lst
<kalibro20> si, sudo mount
<War_> o il classico grub-install /dev/sda ( erano per installare su mbr o erro ? )
<kalibro20> certo, grub è su sda
<War_> ottimo
<War_> dimmi cosa intendi
<War_> in ubuntu non sono un asso
<kalibro20> ma se non monti anche sdb non lo aggiorna
<War_> ok dimmi un attimo come fare
<kalibro20> se hai 7 su sdb2 devi fare il mount di sd2, poi lanci update-grub
<War_> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 ?
<War_> comando per favore
<kalibro20> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /boot
<Filippo> salve a tutti. qualcuno ha da dedicarmi 5 minuit?
<kalibro20> poi dai update a grub
<War_> ok fatto ora ?
<War_> ok
<kalibro20> adesso funziona
<Bartoloni> (mi sta sorgendo il dubbio che l'mbr di ubuntu sia stato scritto sul disco di 7 e che lanci il grub sul disco secondario)
<War_> no... Searching for GRUB installation directory ...  No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<Carlin0> Filippo, esponi il problema se qualcuno sà risponde
<Filippo> dovrei installare un software pe la scheda dvb-t
<War_> è un problemone eh oO
<Filippo> cosa mi suggerite?
<Bartoloni> (se quello che pesno e vero, staccando il disco di 7 il menu di grub on apparira'..)
<kalibro20> dvb-apps
<War_> quindi come potrei ovviare ?
<kalibro20> War_, hai fatto?
<Filippo> dvb-apps .... è riferito a me?
<kalibro20> Filippo, si
<Filippo> lo scarico dall'ubuntu software center?
<War_> ma è normale che ora mi sia sparito il tutto
<kalibro20> Filippo, vedi cosa cè con
<kalibro20> apt-cache search ^dvb
<kalibro20> War_, cosa ti è sparito?
<War_> il menu.lst
<War_> xD
<giucar> kalibro  volevo salutarti e ringraziarti per l'aiuto
<kalibro20> War_, ascolta
<kalibro20> hai montato sda"?
<kalibro20> sdb2?
<War_> si rimonto di nuovo sull MBR
<kalibro20> ok,
<kalibro20> prima di dare update devi installare grub
<kalibro20> i comandi dopo aver montato sdb2 in boot sono:
<kalibro20> grub-install /dev/sda
<kalibro20> poi update-grub
<kalibro20> capito?
<War_> sisi
<kalibro20> giucar, tutto ok?
<War_> solo che mi da un errore o un avvertenza : The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<War_> penso sia un problema
<kalibro20> War_, vedi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<War_> kalibro scusami ma sto da 10 ore con sta cosa che non riesco a risolvere...ho seguito 8 pagine di google prima di arrivare qui
<giucar> tutto ok kalibro grazie ti aspettavo di la scusa
<kalibro20> War_, è che non si capisce dove hai installato grub alla fine
<kalibro20> dove hai ubuntu? nel primo disco o nel secondo?
<War_> l'ho nella stessa partizione
<War_> primo
<War_> sda1
<Filippo> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare jdownloader
<War_> basta
<Filippo> per favore potreste aiutarmi?
<War_> prendere il pacchetto deb asp te lo linko
<kalibro20> ok, allora dai
<kalibro20> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<War_> fatto
<War_> kalibro
<War_> ed rida lo stesso errore/segnale The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<kalibro20> War_, prova a smontare sdb prima
<kalibro20> dai sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<War_> ok fatto
<kalibro20> poi
<kalibro20> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<War_> ok va
<War_> ora ?
<Bartoloni> title Windows 7
<Bartoloni> root (hd1,0)
<Bartoloni> savedefault
<Bartoloni> makeactive
<Bartoloni> map (hd0) (hd1)
<FloodBotIt1> Bartoloni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bartoloni> map (hd1) (hd0)
<Bartoloni> chainloader +1
<Bartoloni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576223/
<Bartoloni> war_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/576223/
<War_> rieccomi non va bootmngr mancante
<War_> bartoloni scusami
<War_> ma ho win7 su (hd1,1)
<War_> xD
<Bartoloni> ah
<Bartoloni> mi sn perso il tuo fdisk
<War_> sempre sotto il naso XD http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576191/
<War_> rimpiazzo lo 0-> e l 1->1
<Bartoloni> boh a me sembra gisuto il paste che ti ho dato
<Bartoloni> metti tut e e 2 le entry
<Bartoloni> cosi le puoi provare un po velocmenee
<Bartoloni> senza dover rieditare menu.lst
<War_> ok le ho entrambe
<Bartoloni> buoanfortuna
<War_> Ditaincrociate
<War__> saimo gia di un buon passo
<War__> ma bootmngr mancante
<War__> rimane
<Bartoloni> umh
<War__> bartoloni visto che non ho la partizine di 1000 m
<Bartoloni> prima di 7 avevi xp?
<War__> come posso avviare win 7 da multiboot ?
<War__> nono nulla
<Bartoloni> e il 7 l'ahi instalalto su un disco ancora non apritizonato?
<War__> nono
<Bartoloni> perche' se era presente una prtizionatura ed e' stata fatta solo un aformattazione.. non e'stata cretaa la paritizone da 100mega per evitare modifiche alla paritizionatura
<War__> il 7 l'ho installato su di una partizione dal secondo disco ove avevo abbastanza spazio
<Bartoloni> quinid....
<Bartoloni> prima avevi UBUNTU sul discvo 1...
<Bartoloni> poi hai installto 7 dul disco 2
<Bartoloni> e hai ripristinato  il grub
<War__> si esatto
<Bartoloni> ok
<War__> ubuntu è sempre rimasto sul 1
<Bartoloni> quindi il bootmgr e nela prtizioen di 7
<Bartoloni> tuto assieme
<War__> credo
<War__> come potrei rendere avviabile
<War__> il 7 ?
<War__> win7 ntendo
<Bartoloni> di solito quando mi capitano ste cose.. io ripristino il bootloader di windows 7... e l'mbr. solo che in genere ce l'ho sul rpimo disco...
<onebitxajax> ma siete ancora svegli O.o
<War__> se reinstalalssi win7
<Bartoloni> e poi con il grub4dos faccio bootstrappare linux
<Bartoloni> dal dvd di 7 puo fare
<War__> mi sa che non mi sara possibile
<Bartoloni> bootrec -fixmbr
<War__> sisi ma se riformatto questa partizione di 30 gb per win7
<Bartoloni> ah beh si
<War__> e e vorrei reinstallare non mi permetterebbe di farlo
<Bartoloni> e piu lungo. ma cosi' ricostruirebbe il bootloader
<onebitxajax> scusa ma da grub nn vedi win7?
<War__> 1bit non riesco ad avviare il win7
<onebitxajax> argh
<War__> mi da errore btmng mancante (bootmanager)
<onebitxajax> mmm
<onebitxajax> e nemmeno la procedura di rippristino del grub avvia winz7?
<War__> nah
<War__> dovrei fixare l mbr
<War__> dal cd di win7 ?
<Bartoloni> spe war
<onebitxajax> sincermente nn saprei
<onebitxajax> hai dati di particolar valore su hd?
<War__> raga so che sempre un naufrago su un isola deserta ma sto con sto ******* di grub da 10 ore
<War__> uhm
<Bartoloni> mi passi il tuo primo menu.lst?
<War__> quale hd ?
<War__> il primo ove ho ubuntu
<Bartoloni> il primo esperimento che avevi fatto tut
<War__> o il 2 ove ho dati personali e win7 ?
<onebitxajax> praticamente hai un hd con win7 e con dati personali dentro giusto? e hai un hd con ubuntu che nn  ha niente di serio giusto fino a qui?
<War__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576232/ <---- Qui pero ho hiddenmenu scoperto
<War__> esattamente
<War__> il mio fdisk oramai è diventato una puttana xD
<War__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576191/
<Bartoloni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576233/
<onebitxajax> scusa il pc e' ancora in garanzia?
<Bartoloni> aggiungi ancora quest'entry
<War__> dopo le 2 ?
<War__> ok
<Bartoloni> e al massimo,, fanne 5 o 6 . con valori cambiati
<onebitxajax> scusami ma mi e' venuta una idea stupida
<Bartoloni> in modo da toglierti ogni dubbio sugli indirzzi delle locazioni
<Bartoloni> *partizioni
<onebitxajax> e se dicesse dal bios di avviare prima hd del winzoz
<War__> ne faccio anche altri
<Bartoloni> *non vorrei che il boot fosse stato messo sulla partizione dopo a quella di 7
<War__> con sda 1 ?
<onebitxajax> cioe se tu hai possibilita di aprire il case con cacciavite
<Bartoloni> il boto potrebbe ssre stato messo su /dev/sdb2
<onebitxajax> stacca hd si
<onebitxajax> di linux
<War__> portatile xD
<War__> ma raga prima fungeva ttutto
<Bartoloni> cieo'.. no speee
<onebitxajax> portatile con 2 hd?O,o
<War__> si
<Bartoloni> il boot sraa di certo in /dev/sdb1 con windows
<War__> è uno con 2 partizioni generiche
<onebitxajax> si infatti secondo me da bios e' cambiato il boot del hd
<War__> quindi
<Bartoloni> fai 2 entry una per ogni apritizone
<War__> cosa consigliate ?
<War__> fare
<War__> 2 per sdb
<War__> ed 2 con sda ?
<Bartoloni> ma si dai
<Bartoloni> no con sdb
<onebitxajax> ok segui il consiglio di Bartoloni che sa cosa sta facendo ma se nn funge apri bios e digli di avviare da hd2
<onebitxajax> cosi facevo io almeno
<War__> E' uno con doppia partizione generica
<War__> l hd è 500 gb
<Bartoloni> non puo bootstrapoare da hd2 dal bios perche' non c'e un MBR su hd2
<onebitxajax> mmm allora nn ho capito un cavolo di fritto di niente
<War__> tranquillo
<War__> bartoloni
<onebitxajax> hai detto che hai 2 hd
<War__> perche farla anche col sda ?
<War__> se la metto da sda1  mi parte ubuntu
<Bartoloni> ma no da sda no
<War__> anche se metto la entry diversa
<War__> xD
<Bartoloni> i odicevo di farne due .. uan con SB!
<Bartoloni> e una con sdb2
<Bartoloni> sdb1 e db2
<War__> (hd1,1) (hd1,2)
<War__> Ho ste due
<War__> giusto ?
<Bartoloni> inaftti fai 2 entry uno con ognuno dei 2 valori.
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah capito!!
<War__> ok fatto
<War__> me serve la map ?
<Bartoloni> magari 7 ha mesos il boot in quella dopo
<onebitxajax> uno forse e' la partizione di ripristino
<War__> ok riavvio
<War__> speriamo
<Bartoloni> :;P
<Bartoloni> mi sa che unity io....  :P
<War_> no sucj partition -___-
<War_> such*
<Bartoloni> e l'altr no bootldr
<Bartoloni> bootmgr
<War_> potrei aprire un blog con un indice di tutti gli errori che è possibile vedere in grub
<Bartoloni> hahaha
<War_> esatto xD
<War_> che sfiga pero'
<Bartoloni> rimetti grub2
<War_> ok dai rimetto il grub 2
<Bartoloni> anzi
<Bartoloni> spe
<Bartoloni> !
<Bartoloni> scarica supergrub
<War_> dimme
<FloodBotIt1> Bartoloni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<War_> a cosa serve ?
<Bartoloni> con il cd di supergrub vedi con quale combinazioen fare bootstrappare windows 7... una volta scovata, la metti nel tuo menu.lst
<Bartoloni> cn il supergrub CD .. puoi fare un sacco di prove di boot  automatizzate
<War_> ma devo masterizzare su di un cd ?
<Bartoloni> si
<War_> che sfiga
<Bartoloni> e serve a fr boostrappare sistemi che hanno l'mbr riscirtto o il grub saltato
<War_> ok se invece
<War_> rimediassi al problema
<War_> con il cd di win 7 ?
<War_> e fixo mbr ?
<War_> non faccio prima ?
<Bartoloni> ok allora. metti il cd di 7
<War_> si ma come fare poi ?
<Bartoloni> e poi dalla console del cd (console di ripristino)
<Bartoloni> bootrec -fixmbr
<Bartoloni> bootrec -Fixboot
<War_> cosa mi dovrebbe dare ?
<Bartoloni> bootrec -Rebuild Bcd
<War_> ok nel caso succeda che mi rimpiazza quello di linux ?
<Bartoloni> questi 3 comandi , ripristino il boot (se il bootmngr e ancora presente sul disco)
<War_> meglio prevenire
<Bartoloni> si,m ti rimpiazza quello dilinux.. quindi partira' windows 7
<War_> olle e da li poi ?
<Bartoloni> poi da li. con un programmino che si chiama EASYBCD
<War_> ah ok
<War_> conoscosco
<Bartoloni> su windows 7.. ti crea un entry per far bootstrappare linux
<War_> perfetto
<War_> parto !
<FloodBotIt1> War_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bartoloni> ci se ancora?
<onebitxajax> mmm la cosa mi incuriosisce
<onebitxajax> vediamo se prima di mattina lo rivedremo
<jon__> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> vado a dormire che e' meglio
<Bartoloni> eh.. se deve ancora ripristinare il boot di 7, scarcare easybcd, e fare esperimenti.. ci andra' parecchio
<Bartoloni> ciao jon
<onebitxajax> ciao jon__
<Bartoloni> chi vuoel provare un mio giochino? http://www.wcn.it/AppleNvillage.tar.gz
<jon__> ho masterizzato un cd dati di file jpeg con la distribuzione precedente alla 10.04. Ora con la 10.04 LTS non riesco più ad aprire detti files. Chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<onebitxajax> che gioco e'?
<onebitxajax> diamine
<Bartoloni> un giochio online che hos critto l'annos crso
<onebitxajax> ma quando inserisci il cd parte?
<onebitxajax> cioe ri mostra qualcosa oppure nn succede niente?
<jon__> No, non lo riconosce per niente.
<Bartoloni> jon_ beh allroa nn penso dipenda dalla distro
<jon__> non appare nemmeno l'icona. Quindi suppongo non monti il cd
<onebitxajax> provato con ?sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<Bartoloni> as n gia le 2??
<onebitxajax> 2 e 20 per la precisione e siamo qui
<onebitxajax> domani e' domenica si dorme fino all 15
<Bartoloni> anche 16
<Bartoloni> :P
<onebitxajax> ti lasciano fino a quell'ora? O.o
<onebitxajax> io gia dopo le 10 mi passano con il trattore soppra
<Bartoloni> hahah ho 38 anni spero di potermelo permettere :)
<onebitxajax> jon__; risolto?
<jon__> dice dispositivo non conosciuto
<onebitxajax> aspetta allora forse era /dev/cdrom0
<jon__> devo dare comando cn cd dentro?
<onebitxajax> praticamente devi sapere se sotto /dev ce cdrom oppure no
<Bartoloni> ls /dev
<onebitxajax> ls /dev/cd*
<onebitxajax> meglio 8)
<jon__> si ma con cd nel lettore?
<jon__> do comando?
<onebitxajax> certo
<Bartoloni> si
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; io non gioco a un gioco da LMWNO 4 ANNI
<onebitxajax> almeno*
<onebitxajax> e da almeno 4 ann non entro in una irc
<Bartoloni> :))
<onebitxajax> e' da un mesetto che son qui a rompere :D
<Bartoloni> ah io a giochi... da nn so neppure io.. dalla playstation 1
<onebitxajax> jon__; qui houston mi sentite? jon rambo rispondi
<jon__> dice dispositivo sconosciuto
<onebitxajax> prova a fare ls /dev/cd*
<onebitxajax> e dicci cosa esce
<Bartoloni> mi sa che il mount glelo fa
<Bartoloni> saradella marmellata sul cd
<onebitxajax> :D o ci ha giocato a freesby con il cane
<jon__> fa rumori ingripposi il lettore
<Bartoloni> azz
<onebitxajax> mmm quando fai ls /dev/cd* ???
<jon__> tutti i comandi
<onebitxajax> me sa che o il lettore sta per morire o il cd e' morto
<jon__> ke mi hai dato
<onebitxajax> scusa quindi ls /dev/cd* nn da risultati?
<Bartoloni> ma 6 in versioen live?
<onebitxajax> O.o nn ci avevo pensato
<jon__> mi da dei dati
<onebitxajax> o da qualche parte ce scritto
<onebitxajax> /dev/cdrom0 o /dev/cdrom1 o /dev/cdrom?
<jon__> mò ti incollo su pastebin?
<onebitxajax> si si vai
<jon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576242/
<Bartoloni> :O
<onebitxajax> dacci aoutput di ls /dev/cdrom*
<onebitxajax> mmm mi sa che anche lui si sta assonnando
<jon__> quello è
<onebitxajax> non puo essere
<onebitxajax> quello e' del comando mount
<onebitxajax> fai
<onebitxajax> ls /dev
<FloodBotIt1> onebitxajax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jon__> ok
<onebitxajax> cancella bene la riga di comando
<onebitxajax> pastebinnaza :D
<jon__> la scritta è diventata azzurra
<jon__> che significa?
<Bartoloni> azzurroi e un buon segbnale
<Bartoloni> e' maschio!
<onebitxajax> :°D nn dire cavolate
<onebitxajax> jon__; che scritta?
<onebitxajax> hai fatto ls /dev ? se si copia risultato e incolla su pastebin
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; mi sa che stai iniziando a dare i numeri
<Bartoloni> cazolo sono le 2:30!!!
<onebitxajax> -.-
<jon__> ok
<jon__> copio
<onebitxajax> dopo questa pronmesso vado a dormire
 * onebitxajax promette a chi? O.o
<jon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576243/
<Bartoloni> 2
<onebitxajax> eccoli li
<onebitxajax> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1 /media/cdrom2
<onebitxajax> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom1
<onebitxajax> sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom2
<onebitxajax> prova e dacci risultato
<jon__> di tutti e 2?
<onebitxajax> di tutta sta sfilza che ho scritto dopo una sniffata di mariwana
<onebitxajax> XD (SCHERZO NATURALMENTE)
<onebitxajax> se da errore copia e incolla in pastebin
<Bartoloni> io mi faro un bel cafelatte
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; caffe a quest'ora?
<Bartoloni> yawwnnhhh e quasi ora di alzarsi
<onebitxajax> XD
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; cmq fino a qui sto andando bene vero?
<onebitxajax> jon__; come sta andando?
<Bartoloni> ottimo ottimo
<jon__> dice impossibile il file esiste
<jon__> e nn esce ltro
<onebitxajax> sul mkdir vero?
<jon__> si
<onebitxajax> beh fai mkdir /media/cdrom1
<Bartoloni> il cd e fritto
<jon__> impossibile creare directory
<jon__> file esiste
<onebitxajax> allora vai con i mount
<jon__> uguale
<jon__> cioè?
<Bartoloni> ??
<onebitxajax> sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom2
<onebitxajax> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom1
<jon__> è protetto
<onebitxajax> pastebinnaza
<jon__> viene montato in sola lettura
<onebitxajax> si si va bene
<jon__> ok
<onebitxajax> fatto?
<jon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576246/
<onebitxajax> fai un bel ls /media/cdrom /media/cdrom1
<onebitxajax> esce qualcosa?
<jon__> impossibile accedere a media...
<onebitxajax> ls /media/cdrom1
<onebitxajax> scusa ls /media/cdrom2
<onebitxajax> viene fuori qualcosa?
<jon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576247/
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; mmm qui ce qualcosa di strano
<onebitxajax> hai fatto anche sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom1?
<jon__> nn succede nulla
<onebitxajax> jon__; hai inserito il cd della pennetta internet?
<onebitxajax> fai ls /media/cdrom1
<jon__> cd pennetta perchè?
<Bartoloni> yeah cafelatte completato
<jon__> nulla
<onebitxajax> fai ls /media/cdrom1
<jon__> fatto
<onebitxajax> mmmm
<jon__> nn succede  nulla
<Bartoloni> e si e porpriouna connectcard
<onebitxajax> cioe spiegamoci meglio in un cd hai il cd di internet nell'altro hai cd immagini
<jon__> ???????
<jon__> che centra internet?
<onebitxajax> hai 2 lettori cd giusto?
<jon__> no
<jon__> 1
<Bartoloni> stai navigando con una conenct card /chiev usb?
<jon__> portatile
<jon__> acer
<jon__> si
<FloodBotIt1> jon__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bartoloni> ok...
<onebitxajax> scusa hai inserito il cdincriminato?
<jon__> si
<onebitxajax> capito
<Bartoloni> war_ latita ancora.. i sa che ha gettato il notebook dalla finestra
<onebitxajax> scusa su /media/cdrom2 hai i cosi della pennetta internet giusto?
<jon__> cosa?
<onebitxajax> ls /media/cdrom2
<onebitxajax> ti fa uscire sta roba http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576247/
<onebitxajax> giusto?
<jon__> si
<onebitxajax> me sembra molto strano
<jon__> i driver pennetta li ha installati il tecnico
<jon__> nel pc
<jon__> nn sò da dove li ha presi
<jon__> e quali
<FloodBotIt1> jon__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<onebitxajax> penso che si sono installati automaticamente con ubuntu
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; nn bere caffe e dammi una mano
<onebitxajax> se metti un'altro cd lo legge?
<Bartoloni> ls /media/cdrom1
<jon__> pennetta usb vodafone sblocco a 3
<jon__> compagnia 3
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; nn esce niente gia provato
<Bartoloni> ah gia
<Bartoloni> me lo ero perso :(
<onebitxajax> sicuro di aver fatto il sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom1
<jon__> si
<onebitxajax> non ti ha dato errore?
<jon__> nn esce nulla
<jon__> nada
<onebitxajax> Bartoloni; tu cosa ne pensi
<onebitxajax> io sono attualmente senza idee
<Bartoloni> se invece ettendo una ltro cd dati
<Bartoloni> appre la directory.. il cd e fritto
<jon__> provero cd su un altro pc
<esulu> notte
<onebitxajax> anzi prova un'altro cd sullo stesso pc
<onebitxajax> notte esulu
<Bartoloni> ciua
<onebitxajax> va beh io basta
<onebitxajax> sono le 3
<Bartoloni> :)
<onebitxajax> mi arrendo e vado a dormire
<Bartoloni> notte 1bt
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> notte BAR
<jon__> grazie ragazzi
<Filippo> salve! qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di un pacchetto .run?
<War_> hey yvas sono io il tipo di K3D !!!
<ml> qualcuno conosce un software per android?
<nico__> buongiorno a tutti
<nico__> mi serve aiuto qualcuno è disponibile?
<Kalcina> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalcina> ho reinstallato thunderbird sul mio laptop. Non mi ricordo come si fà a farlo parlare in italiano.....
<enzotib> Kalcina: installare thunderbird-locale-it
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, allora ho ubuntu 10.10 nel mio portatile per necessita voglio anche inserire xp come posso fare senza perdere tutta la configurazione ubuntu??
<Kalcina> enzotib : grazie
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> ho un problema con ubuntu e tutto lentissimo e scatta tutto cosa posso fare?il sistema l ho installato 2 ore fa
<shaky> non crdevo vfosse cosi dispendioso di risorse
<Alfasus> salve, non riesco a vedere la voce "Etichette" nella configurazione delle Informazioni di Dolphin
<rob__> hello
<rob__> devo disintallare una partizione di ubuntu che ho erroneamnete installato 2 volte c'è qcn che mi dà una mano
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rob__> ciao jester
<rob__> mi puoi aiutare a disintallare una partizione di ubuntu
<webpower_> che significa "disinstallare una partizione" ?
<rob__> ho erroneamente installato 2 volte ubuntu e mi ha diviso il disco fisso in 2 partizioni
<webpower_> ah
<webpower_> quindi vuoi rimuovere una partizione
<rob__> si
<webpower_> apri gparted
<webpower_> e la rimuovi
<webpower_> controlla la configurazione di grub
<rob__> dove si trova gparted
<webpower_> scrivi nel terminale "sudo gparted"
<rob__> ok
<rob__> però ho letto che prima bisogna rimuovere la grub
<webpower_> grub è il boot loader
<webpower_> serve per avviare il SO
<webpower_> devi solo confrontare che sia configurato per avviare il sistema che ti rimane
<rob__> esatto nel boot loader io ho 2 grub per ubuntu una su sda5 e l'altra che utilizzo su sda7
<webpower_> fai una cosa
<webpower_> rimuovi la partizione ubuntu non necessaria
<rob__> dimmi
<webpower_> poi riavvia
<webpower_> qualora grub non ti dovesse far avviare nulla
<webpower_> avvia ubuntu live da cd
<rob__> ma non so ccome fare
<webpower_> apri il terminale e scrivi "sudo update-grub"
<webpower_> grub negli ultimi anni ha cambiato le cose
<rob__> e questo cosa fa
<webpower_> prima faceva riferimento ad un file nella partizione stessa che si chiamava grub.conf
<webpower_> ora non so precisamente come funzioni
<webpower_> comunque cos'è che non sai fare?
<rob__> cancellare la partizione ubuntu non necessaria
<webpower_> hai aperto gparted?
<rob__> no
<webpower_> -_-
<webpower_> ma ti ho detto di farlo
<rob__> si ma prima ho letto che devo rimuoverla dal boot loader e poi ripartizionare il disco con gparted
<jester-> !mbr | rob__
<jester-> il bot dorme
<jester-> rob__: occhio ad usare /dev/sda o sdb o sdc e non sda1 2 3 etc o sminchi la tabella http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?highlight=%28mbr%29
<rob__> ma come faccio a eliminare la dev sda che non utilizzo
<jester-> rob__: la dev/sda è l'intero hd sda1 sda2 sda3 etc sono le partizioni
<rob__> ok io voglio rimuovere la sda5
<jester-> rob__: quindi sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda dice a sys di ripritinare mbr di sda
<jester-> rob__: vorresti cancellare la partizione ed avere spazio non allocato o formattarla per pulirla del contenuto
<rob__> per avere spazio
<jester-> rob__: occhio che pacioccare sulle partizione è un po delicato e potrebbe causarti problemi a tutto l'ambaradan
<jester-> rob__: la partizione è uno spazio, se la rimuovi avrai uno spazio non allocato inusabile
<rob__> infatti
<jester-> rob__: se la formatti la partizione rimane bella pulita e usabile
<rob__> si dopo devo ripartizionare il disco
<roby> buongiorno, vorrei mettere la versione blootooth della 10.10 in 10.04, praticamente nella 10.10 il mio cell mi funziona la connessione internet via blootoot in 10.04 no. qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<jester-> rob__: quindi se ti serve spazio non allocato la rimuovi e vuoi usare la partizione per altro la formatti
<jester-> roby: se prima vuoi ripristinare mbr del disco in questione segui il wiki
<jester-> poi seghi la partizione
<rob__> ok grazie
<jester-> roby: non è piu semplice avanzare?
<roby> jester-, avanzare non funziona bene meglio fomattare, e forse metterò 11.04, ancora non lo so, sai unity....
<roby> jester-, tanto per il resto 10.04 e 10.10 è uguale...
<jester-> roby: prova a installare blueman
<roby> ok
<jester-> roby: poi lo lanci da menu
<roby> asp
<roby> jester-, ma è un'altro gestore blootooth ?
<roby> lo sto installando
<roby> jester-, devo uscire dal gestore attuale e lanciare blueman ?
<jester-> roby: si
<jester-> roby: ne hai due adesso
<roby> capito
<roby_> jester-, grazieeee...fungeeee...sei un grande... :) devo tennere tutti e due i blootoot accesi....
<jester-> roby_: usano lo stesso servizio, prova a rimuovere quello gnome
<roby_> ok
<newlife> buona domanica a tutti :D
<roby_> jester-, vuole rimuovere delle librerie condivise, lascio perdere ?
<jester-> roby_: disattiva quello che non ti interessa  in preferenze programmi avvio
<roby_> ok
<jester-> e attiva il blueman che ti comparirà nella try
<roby_> fatto, riavvio ?
<jester-> roby_: solo la sessione gnome
<roby_> ok
<esulu> we
<newlife> jester :)
<roby> jester-, , ok. a posto ho un solo bloetoot e mi funzione anche la connessione internet ...:) grazieee
<jester-> roby: :)
<roby> :)
<jester-> roby: connessione bluetooh cellofono-internet?
<jester-> alla facci delle penne del menga
<jester-> faccia*
<roby> oggi, si, stamatttina mi sono svegliato con infostrada ko....e quindi sto usando il nokya n900
<roby> che prima sul portatile con 10.04 dovevo mettere il cavetto invece avevo visto che il bloetoot della 10.10 riconosce tutti i cell che hho provato
<utonta> salve ho da poco ubuntu, ho libre office su un cd di una rivista ma non riesco ad installarlo, qulcuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> il cellofono è piu potente delle penne e da bluetooth anche piu comodo
<roby> si
<jester-> ma tutti hanno la penna che fa figo
<newlife> jester-: mi spieghi come mai non riesco più ad accedere ad una microsd via usb? mi dice che non ho i diritti per scrivere......dalle proprietà anche se sono admin non me le fa cambiare
<roby> perchè nonostante mi caricava la batteria, riusciva a scaricarsi, così invece posso connettere anche l'alimentatore normale
<jester-> newlife: formattata in?
<roby> del cellofono
<newlife> jester-: fat32
<ml> con cosa apro un semplice file di testo .txt?
<jester-> newlife: strano che non te la fa scrivere da user
<newlife> jester-:  sono i giochini della nds di mia figlia :D è una questione di vita o di morte :D
<jester-> newlife: come la monti
<newlife> automount jester-
<newlife> la vede....... jester la monta ma non mi fa scrivere
<newlife> jester-: ora controllo
<jester-> newlife: prova un po a vedere proprietarrio e gruppo dei files
<Bartoloni> utonta: che verisoen di libreo ffice? 3.3. o 3.3.1 ?
<newlife> jester-: ho controllato. i parametri sono solo di lettura.... ma non me li fa modificare
<jester-> newlife: fat non sa cosa siano i permessi
<newlife> jester-: per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere.... la riformatto e poi vedo se me lo da ancora
<newlife> jester-: :o
<jester-> newlife fa un le -la diunfile
<jester-> ls -la
<newlife> arrivo jester
<newlife> jester-:
<jester-> newlife: fa vedere anche cosa risponde il comando groups
<newlife> jester-: ti confermo che è fat32 comunque ora la sto riformattando
<jester-> <jester-> newlife: fa vedere anche cosa risponde il comando groups
<Alfasus> salve, non riesco a vedere la voce "Etichette" nella configurazione delle Informazioni di Dolphin
<newlife> jester-: admin@newlife:~$ groups
<newlife> admin adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<jester-> ok
<jester-> newlife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<jester-> newlife: guarda user privileges
<newlife> grazie jester- :)
<newlife> jester-: scusa ma la cartella .Trash-1001?
<jester-> newlife: sarà roba del fs fat
<frigOvuotO> disolito ci trovi la spazzatura
<newlife> già ma ho notato che se la rimuovo mi toglie poi i diritti di effettuare copie o eliminazioni di file :O
<frigOvuotO> io nella penna mi trovo la rumenta
<newlife> frigOvuotO: :D
<Bartoloni> sembra un cartelal che setta il gruppo 1001
<jester-> newlife: e che fastidio ti da che manco la vedi
<frigOvuotO> ciao new
<newlife> jester-: già...... pero' per capire :O
<newlife> jester-: mi sembra strano che se la tolgo mi toglie i diritti sulla microsd
<jester-> piu che il gruppo dovrebbe essere il gid o simile
<newlife> jester-: mo' ho riformattato. provo a non toccalla e vediamo se ho i diritti
<Bartoloni> quel group id , me lo da per il gruppo del virtualbox
<Bartoloni> condivisioen cartelle
<newlife> infatti jester- lasciandolo lì ho tutti i diritti da admin...... praticamente togliendo quella cartella mi toglie i diritti ...... ma perchè?
<jester-> newlife: perché cosi ragiona fat
<newlife> jester-:  O.O  cioe'.... il ragionamento di FAT sta in quella cartella? togli la cartella e fat diventa stupido? :D
<Bartoloni> ao sto cercando di farmi venire la cartella trash 1001.. ma a me .. nulla
<newlife> Bartoloni: ho notato che all'inizio non c'e' ... la crea quando fai operazioni su file..... elimina o copia...
<Bartoloni> potrebbe essere dovuto ad una sub-aprtizionatura della memorietta...  sul web dicono che viene creata quella dir per la gestioen di un sub-file system sull' unita
<Bartoloni> (strano su una flash)
<newlife> Bartoloni: e quindi?
<Bartoloni> nell epermission dell' unita' ti compare qualcosa?
<newlife> Bartoloni: cioe'? in che senso?
<Bartoloni> atsto destro, proprieta' sull' unita' montata
<Bartoloni> e alal voce permission... doivrebbe sserci scritto "INDETERMINATE" o qualcosa del genere in italiao
<newlife> Bartoloni: mi da le autorizzazioni a posto.... ma se tolgo quella cartella neanche i permessi mi fa modificare
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<newlife> jester-: ho trovato qualcosa in merito guarda qua.... giusto per curiosità eh? http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20878 :D
<Bartoloni> si ma tu non sei su una macchian virtuale vero?
<newlife> no Bartoloni
<Bartoloni> cmq su tutte le mie chiavi, il cestino e' ".thrash-1000"
<Bartoloni> nn trovo un modo per far apparire il 1001
<jester-> newlife: visto che funza e che la cartella è di sistema non mi farei seghe mentali per capire la logica di fat
<Bartoloni> ma nn pesno dipenda dal fat
<Bartoloni> e' qualcosa relativo alal condivisioen file/cartelle
<newlife>  jester- concordo! :D era solo per capire che cappero gli serve a FAT quella cartella..... MAH! :D
<Bartoloni> ahff devo andare a angiare.  a dopo.. :(
<newlife> ciao Bartoloni :D
<shaky> qualcuno di voi usa xubuntu o lo conosce?non capisco come trascinare le icone nella barra
<Mios> buongiorno!
<Mios> come mai quando faccio apri con su un file...mi ritrovo con 3 winebrowser e 6 wine core exe?
<Mios> si possono eliminare le ripetizioni?
<jester-> Mios: apri su un .ee?
<jester-> exe*
<Mios> su un qualsiasi file....
<Mios> se cerco con cosa aprire mi trovo queste ripetizioni
<Mios> ho provato a rimuovere wine ma rimangono lo stesso
<jester-> Mios: per esempio che file tenti di aprire
<michelefreschi> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mios> avevo installato tempo fa wine....stamattina ho scaricato degli archivi (*.001) e andando a selezionare con cosa aprire ho visto le ripetizioni
<Mios> vorrei cancellarle...
<jester-> Mios: cancella la cartella .wine
<Mios> ora ci provo
<Mios> jester- l'ho cancellata ma le voci ci sono ancora...
<Mios> provo a riavviare....
<caos> Salve a tutti, ho un problemino con evolution (dipende forse dagli ultimi aggiornamenti perche prima funzionava tutto bene) . In pratica considera come 'posta in arrivo' anche mail già aperte. So che è un problema da poco ma mi piacerebbe risolverlo perche uso molto questo programma. Vi ringrazio.
<Mios> jester- ci sono ancora
<lips> ciao.. quando voglio scaricare alcuni programmi mi esce :  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.e non me lol fa installare .come faccio??
<michelefreschi> cerco di installare googleearth, ma il risultato che ottengo seguendo la guida è che non funziona, ho cercato di postar eil dialogo da terminale, ma pastebin oggi mi funziona (o forse invio troppe righe di testo)
<newlife> jester-: non ho tolto la directory di prima ma non mi fa comunque copiare i file
<lips> ciao.. quando voglio scaricare alcuni programmi mi esce :  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.e non me lol fa installare .come faccio??
<seccardo> Buongiorno a tutti: Avete sperimentato anche voi problemi con i video di youtube?
<HoldenC> seccardo: problemi relativi ad ubuntu?
<seccardo> HoldenC: in pratica da qualche giorno il primo video su YT lo vedo bene, poi gli altri (o se ricarico la pagina) si vedono malissimo.
<seccardo> HoldenC: oppure il plugin va in crash.
<seccardo> Uso ubuntu 10.04 con KDE
<seccardo> Il browser è Firefox
<HoldenC> seccardo: che versione hai del plugin e come l'hai installato?
<seccardo> HoldenC: la versione è l'ultima (dammi 5 minuti e poi di do i dati precisi) da repository. Installato via apt-get
<Bartoloni> malissimo in che senso? steraming lento? difetti grafici?
<seccardo> HoldenC: altri hanno sperimentato questo problema!!! Volevo sapere, alla fine, qual'è l'elemento comune che lo innesca. Perché, nel mio caso, si verifica solo sul fisso, mentre i portatili (il mio e quello di mia figlia) non hanno fastidi.
<HoldenC> seccardo: fai due cose: 1. prova vimeo.com e vedi se hai problemi anche li, 2. vai su http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ e vedi che versione riporta
<seccardo> Bartoloni: in pratica, si vede con dominante rossa, con immagini fantasma
<Bartoloni> seccardo ah ok
<BlackZ> seccardo: dpkg -l | grep flash
<seccardo> HoldenC: vimeo va alla grande...
<caos> Salve a tutti, ho un problemino con evolution (dipende forse dagli ultimi aggiornamenti perche prima funzionava tutto bene) . In pratica considera come 'posta in arrivo' anche mail già aperte. So che è un problema da poco ma mi piacerebbe risolverlo perche uso molto questo programma. Vi ringrazio.
<seccardo> BlackZ: flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27ubuntu10.04.1
<HoldenC> seccardo: dimmi cosa ti restituisce questo comando:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash|nsplgin'
<seccardo> HoldenC: flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27ubuntu10.04.1
<HoldenC> seccardo: ok, e' l'ultima versione e non hai altri plugins che potrebbero dare problemi
<seccardo> HoldenC: peraltro il problema si verifica solo con YT; ritengo ci sia il solito upgrade al sito che non tiene conto di tutte le piattaforme, a questo punto.
<seccardo> HoldenC: oppure il nuovo plugin fa a botte con qualche scheda grafica. :-D
<HoldenC> seccardo: puo' darsi ma mi pare difficile, non ho sentito altri lamentarsi di un problema simili. potrebbe essere dovuto a scheda grafica/drivers/effetti
<seccardo> enzotib: ci sei? mi pare che anche tu avevi avuto problemi con YT.
<BlackZ> seccardo: hai l'architettura amd64 (e Ubuntu per architettura amd64) sul PC dove riscontri il problema?
<HoldenC> seccardo: in generale altri siti che usano flash ti danno problemi?
<seccardo> BlackZ: no intel core2 kernel a 32b
<seccardo> HoldenC: no solo il tubo e solo su un PC
<Bartoloni> megavideo t' tutto ok?
<BlackZ> seccardo: ok - ora stai ancora riscontrando il problema? se sì, prova a disabilitare gli effetti grafici (se li tieni attivi)
<seccardo> BlackZ: uso KDE...
<BlackZ> seccardo: e KDE non ha effetti grafici?
<seccardo> BlackZ: sì ma per disabilitarli è un po' più "spippoloso"... dammi 2 minuti. :-)
<Alex99> ciao, son disperato. ho un film *.avi che non riesco a vedere in tv. devo convertilro indvix. non riesco a trovare un prgramma per la conversione. mi suggerite qualcosa? grazie
<Bartoloni> non lo puoi trovare su megavideo e guardarlo in streaming?
<HoldenC> Alex99: mencoder o ffmpeg. vederlo in tv come? lettore dvd?
<Alex99> si ma non ho il dvd ho il digitale terrestre con la chiavetta usb...quindi copio il file su usb e la colelgo al digitale
<Bartoloni> seccardo ho provato ora ad installre flash, e mi succede la stessa cosa.. flash rossi.. e strani "glitches" in sovrapposizione
<seccardo> Bartoloni: esatto!!! Stessa cosa!!!
<HoldenC> Alex99: eh, dovresti vedere un po' le caratteristiche di un video che riesci a vedere e comprimere quello nello stesso formato
<go^> mi consigliate un programma per gestire il mio Ipod da Linux ?
<Alex99> troppo complicato....mi son già perso...
<Bartoloni> allora io sn sulal daily di 11.04... e il sistema e vergine... quindi il prob deriva da un incompatibilita' tra il formato flash di YT e il flash ultima versioen che viene instalalto su ubuntu
<seccardo> Bartoloni: non dire che sono cinico, ma a quanto pare non sono il solo ad avere problemi! :-D
<HoldenC> Alex99: collega il pc alla tv e hai finito
<Alex99> bella idea! a parte che ci sn metri di didtanza, ci vuole una scheda video che lo supporti?
<Bartoloni> Alex99 (la tv se e' recente avra' il connettore vga)
<HoldenC> Alex99: si, o la tv ha un ingresso vga/dvi oppure il pc deve avere una uscita hdmi
<BlackZ> seccardo, Bartoloni: sembra che il problema sia già stato segnalato: bug #729307
<seccardo> Bartoloni: provo a copiare la configurazione effetti del KDE del portatile su quella del fisso
<BlackZ> err, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/729307
<Bartoloni> ma non importa.. io sono con desktopclassic
<Alex99> vga è quello a tre cavi? nel caso si
<Bartoloni> e lo fa lo stesso
<seccardo> BlackZ: ottima!!! tanto io uso il fisso solo per per Frescobaldi ed altre 2 cosuccie. attendo che sistemino a sto punto.
<Bartoloni> BlackZ a ecco
<marcomanni> ciao ragazzi, utilizzo ubuntu da un po' di mesi. una sola domanda, è normale che ogni giorno ho circa 50MB di aggiornamenti?
<michelefreschi> finalemente è andato:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576419/
<HoldenC> seccardo: prova cosi': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10520930#post10520930
<seccardo> marcomanni: sì è normale.
<marcomanni> uau, grazie della risposta... poverini quelli senza adsl allora...
<seccardo> HoldenC: ora provo.
<HoldenC> seccardo: sembra che basta disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware e il problema va via
<BlackZ> seccardo, Bartoloni: sono simili a questi i colori http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65729607/flashincorrectcolors-bug.png ?
<seccardo> HoldenC: non ho la possibilità di impostare nulla... (menu disabilitato) comunque farò delle prove a sto punto. Poi riferirò.
<seccardo> BlackZ: proprio così.
<Bartoloni> beh a me viene un flash di quel tipo ogni 5 secondi
<HoldenC> seccardo: hmm...basta che apri un video di YT e fai click col tasto destro e scegli impostazioni...
<BlackZ> seccardo, Bartoloni: ok, grazie delle informazioni :)
<HoldenC> seccardo: e poi togli la spunta su "abilita accelerazione hardware"
<seccardo> HoldenC: il menu non viene abilitato.,
<seccardo> HoldenC: cambio qualcosa a livello di accelerazione kde (vado sui config) riavvio e poi vediamo
<HoldenC> seccardo: no, chudi firefox
<HoldenC> seccardo: riaprilo e vai qui: http://moodstream.gettyimages.com/
<michelefreschi> googleearth sembra installato, ma non funziona, ho seguito le procedure di creazione del pacchetto, ma a1) il pacchetto msttcorefonts si dice "è un pacchetto solo virtuale e non verrà installato" 2) l'icona creata non funziona, così come il comando a terminale
<michelefreschi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576419/
<seccardo> HoldenC: risolto... ecco la procedura: aprire FF, andare su YT su un video che NON sia in cache/già visto
<seccardo> HoldenC: disabilitare l'accelerazione... gli altri andranno bene.
<HoldenC> seccardo: perfetto
<seccardo> HoldenC: infatti se non si opera questa impostazione il primo video va OK (e ti permette di fare tutte le impostazioni del caso), ma i successivi vanno in vacca e non poi più accedere alle impostazioni.
<seccardo> una cosa è risolta... adesso... c'è chi usa Frescobaldi/Lilypond per scrivere musica qui? :-D
<G_Val> salve a tutti ragazzi
<G_Val> ce sarebbe bartoloni ? xD
<seccardo> G_Val: c'è!
<G_Val> so War: ( questo è il mio vero username)
<G_Val> BArt se ce sei batti un tocco
<seccardo> Ragazzi: il capitano chiama per il pranzo. Vi saluto e grazie per i consigli come sempre utili.
 * realnot hi guys
<go^> mi consigliate un programma per gestire il mio Ipod da ubuntu ?
<Bartoloni> go^ (sto a leggere che inttressa pure a me)
<realnot> ragazzi, su ubuntu quando si preme f12 per la stampa di una schermata, che pacchetto è quello?
<OverMe> realnot, gnome-screenshot (e comunque di default è stamp non f12)
<realnot> OverMe: vero... perché su gentoo in xfce da quel che so... quando premo f12 non accade nulla.. quello che c'è su ubuntu è comodo
<realnot> OverMe: adesso vedo
<realnot> grazie mille ;)
<realnot> OverMe: trovato, in xfce è xfce4-screenshooter
 * nicotano saluta
<michele> ciao
<michele> saluti a tutti
<go^> Bartoloni, con rythmbox puoi ma cercavo qualcosa di meglio...
<michele> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con i video youtube
<michele> si vedono fuxia
<nicotano> michele gli ultimi interventi sul forum danno la soluzione
<michele> mi dai il link
<michele> magari... non si cpisce niente
<Bartoloni> go^ a ok buono a sapersi (un mio amico che passera' ad ubuntu ha un ipod)
<michele> su qesto argomento hanno aprto 500000  post
<nicotano> michele,  cerca video youtube fuxia
<michele> ok grazie... vedo
<webpower_> ragazzi dite che c'è un metodo per adattare i driver proprietari ATI per una radeon 9200 alla ultima release di ubuntu per fare funzionare compiz-fusion?
<xiaoy> Ho appena installato Skype su Ubuntu Lucid 64bit, ma non mi logga nell'account...con il pc a 32bit non ho problemi...qualcun'altro ha incontrato questo tipo di problema?
<Bartoloni> la data di sistema e corretta?
<G_Val> Un saluto a tutti ! Buon pomeriggio
<michele> non ho trovato nulla
<xiaoy> Bartoloni, dici a me?
<nicotano> michele,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,446497.0.html
<webpower_> far partire il 3d con questa ati radeon è impossibile :\
<webpower_> mi sa che devo tornare ad ubuntu 6.10
<michele> video youtube fuxia... help
<michele> ne parlano sui forum ma non danno soluzioni
<nicotano> michele,  basta cercare  --->  soluzione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,447028.0.html
<Bartoloni> michele: pensavo ad una mancata autenticazioen per errore di data di sistema
<webpower_> nicotano, per ati ci sono solo i driver proprietari a far funzionare il 3d?
<michele> ok grazie
<michele> io pensavo ad un aggionamento, che crea il problema
<nicotano> webpower_, quando avevo ati non usavo 3d era una radeon 7000
<michele> cmq grazie
<webpower_> la cosa che odio di linux è che quando ho un problema devo smazzare per risolverlo
<webpower_> gh
<G_val> salve a tutti avendo altri 15 minuti
<G_val> ho pensato di dedicarli al mio problema
<alkimya> ciao ciao
<alkimya> c'e' nessuno?
<nicotano> !nessuno | alkimya
<ubottu-it> alkimya: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ubot-it> alkimya: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<angelo__> ciao a tutti
<alkimya> ciao
<alkimya> sembra deserto sto canale
<enzotib> alkimya: chiedi e basta, non servono i commenti
<G_val> cisaimo ci saimo NAscosti come i gorgonauti ma ci saimo !
<nicotano> !chat | alkimya
<ubot-it> alkimya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> alkimya: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<angelo__> infatti.... stavo cercando un aiuto x dei problemi cn i canali irc.... al comando "/list" non mi risp....
<alkimya> vorrei sapere se e' possibile installare un modem usb pirelli su ubuntu 10.10
<nicotano> !list | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubottu-it> angelo__: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<enzotib> angelo__: cosa cerchi?
<angelo__> ma la lista dei canali, non x SCARICARE...
<enzotib> angelo__, devi mandare un messaggio ad "alis"
<nicotano> alkimya,  vedi qui prima  e cerca di capire se è supportato, se è un win modem forse niente da fare, dipende dal chipset  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Adsl
<enzotib> angelo__, alist = automatic list, un servizio che permette di avere la lista con varie opzioni
<alkimya> ok grassie!
<pepigno75> salve a tutti
<marco_> Ciao, ragazzi ho un problemone: non riesco ad attivare il wifi del mio netbook con xubuntu! che devo fare?
<pepigno75> espongo il problema, appena installato Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, installato java, skype etc, tento di abilitare gli effetti desktop con i driver nouveau, nada allora mi decido installo gli invidia, vado in modalità di ripristino con root
<pepigno75> non mi fa installare i driver ma adesso non mi parte più ubuntu desktop ma mi passa alla login in shell
<pepigno75> come carico il desktop di ubuntu
<enzotib> pepigno75, come li hai installati?
<nicotano> pepigno75,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pepigno75> enzotib sono andato in console di ripristino e dopo aver fatto chmod +x .. ho fatto ./NVIDIA...
<enzotib> pepigno75, e dove hai preso quei diver?
<pepigno75> sito ufficiale di NVIDIA
<pepigno75> ma l'ho sempre fatto
<enzotib> pepigno75, allora non so aiutarti
<pepigno75> enzotib ho scritto il tuo comando
<pepigno75> ma non fa nulla
<enzotib> pepigno75, non era mio, ma di nicotano
<pepigno75> non parte il desktop
<pepigno75> provo a riavviare
<pepigno75> nada parte la login
<pepigno75> in shell
<marco_> Vi chiedo anche un altra cosa: quando cerco di installare un softare dal "prompt" (sono nuovissimo in ambito ubuntu) mi da questo errore: E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<marco_> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<enzotib> marco_, con che comando?
<pepigno75> quindi che faccio reinstallo tutto ?
<enzotib> pepigno75, io non so aiutarti, non è detto che qualcun altro non sappia farlo
<enzotib> pepigno75, se non ora, più tardi, domani, non so
<enzotib> pepigno75, ma se non hai dati, forse fai prima a reinstallare
<marco_> enzotib: Un secondo che lo ricerco, perchè non lo ricordo già più! :'(
<pepigno75> enzotib i dati sono sempre al sicuro ma mi secca reinstallare uffa
<marco_> enzotib: Eccolo: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<enzotib> marco_, avevi qualche gestore di pacchetti aperto quando hai lanciato il comando? che so, gestore pacchetti, software center, gestore aggiornamenti
<marco_> si, il gestore aggiornamenti! Potrebbe essere quello dici? (Come fai a quotare il mio nome in ogni risposta? :D)
<enzotib> !tab | marco_
<ubot-it> marco_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<ubottu-it> marco_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB
<enzotib> marco_, non potrebbe, è quello
<marco_> enzotib, Cavolo! -.- :D Grazie! Ok, quindi chiudo quello e riprovo! :D Ti faccio sapere ps.: Grazie 1000
<marco_> enzotib, si! :D Funziona, grazie troppo gentile!
<enzotib> prego
<marco_> Poi chiedo anche altra cosa: Quando cerco di connettermi ad una wlan non riesco.. cioè, mentre su windows riuscivo direttamente, qui è come se non avessi nemmeno il wifi, non riesco nemmeno a fare una scansione delle wifi presenti nella mia zona! :(
<pepigno75> stavolta mi ha fatto installare i driver, vediamo se parte
<pepigno75> ok partito
<marco_> Credo di aver trovato, con il comando gksu jockey-gtk
<marco_> Raga, è troppo bello xubuntu! :)
<go^> marco_, q8 :)
<marco_> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ubottu-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Diels-Alder> c'è nessuno?
<maddler> Diels-Alder: no
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> auhauhauh
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno ha dimestichezza con mame in ubuntu?
<marco_> Ri-ciao a tutti!
<nico__> ciao a tutti
<nico__> non riesco ad installare ubuntu 10.10
<nico__> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nico__> nessuno mi aiuta?
<enzotib> nico__, se non spieghi il problema ...
<nico__> si
<nico__> ho un vecchio portatile
<nico__> con windows me installato
<nico__> voglio formattare e mettere ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> !enter | nico__
<ubot-it> nico__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubottu-it> nico__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nico__> ok
<enzotib> !installazione | nico__
<ubot-it> nico__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubottu-it> nico__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<nico__> si ma non parte sembra che si blocchi tutto
<nico__> mi si avvia una schermata violacea e non va più avanti nell'installazione poi scompare tutto e resta lo schermo nero, sembra non riuscire ad installare nulla. Ho provato a spegnere e riavviare ma si riavvia con windows me
<nico__> che cosa può essere?
<enzotib> nico__, hai controllato che il cd sia stato masterizzato correttamente?
<nico__> si
<nico__> è masterizzato correttamente, parte l'installazione ma poi si ferma tutto
<nico__> io voglio formattare tutto e installare ubuntu
<enzotib> nico__, hai controllato l'md5sum?
<nico__> si è corretto
<nico__> enzot ib, hai qualche idea per farmi formattare questo pc?
<Considen> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Considen> qualcuno mi scrive il comando da dgt su terminale per aggiornare il repository firefox? grazie
<enzotib> Considen, aggiornare il repository firefox? che significa?
<Considen> enzotib: ho 2 pc 1 ho firefox 3.15 nell altro 3.16 perché qualcuno mi aveva dato il comando per aggiornarlo
<Considen> 3.6.14 in 1 pc 3.6.15 nell altro pc
<Considen> scritto male prima sorry
<enzotib> Considen, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Considen> enzotib: grz
<Considen> enzotib: nn funziona,,, ho fatto quel comando ma rimane firefox 3.6.14
<enzotib> Considen, quella è la versione ultima dei repo
<enzotib> Considen, sul pc dov'è la 15 fai apt-cache policy firefox, e vediamo
<enzotib> !pastebin | Considen
<ubot-it> Considen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> Considen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Considen> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576488/
<Considen> enzotib: eppure nel pc dove ho 15 compare 15 nel repository ultima versione disponibile
<enzotib> Considen, lì hai messo un repo ppa non ufficiale
<Considen> enzotib: volevo metterlo anche nell altro pc , mi scrivi il comando? pls
<enzotib> Considen, fammi vedere il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Considen> enzotib: come faccio? a fartelo vedere
<enzotib> Considen, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> Considen, lo metti su pastebin
<Considen> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576489/
<enzotib> Considen, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Considen> enzotib: lo scrivi nel pc dove ho la versione vekkia? d firefox
<enzotib> Considen, no, quella nuova
<Considen> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576490/
<enzotib> Considen, copia questo file ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-maverick.list sull'altro pc
<Considen> da dove lo prendo quel file? eppure l altra volta è bastato scrivere 1 comando senza copiare files e l ha aggiornato :(
<Considen> enzotib: da dove lo prendo quel file? eppure l altra volta è bastato scrivere 1 comando senza copiare files e l ha aggiornato :(
<enzotib> Considen, io non lo so il comando, non ho la sfera di cristallo, mi baso sugli elementi che ho, se ti sta bene
<Considen> enzotib: nn mi hai risp vbb dove lo prendo quel file? da copiare
<enzotib> Considen, aspe'
<enzotib> Considen, il file è in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lupen> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen> come va
<Peace-> bene
<Peace-> xD
<lupen> ciao
<lupen> posso farti una domanda?
<Peace-> !qualcuno | lupen
<ubot-it> lupen: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lupen> ok
<lupen> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè il vidio gioco per nintendo pokemon nero o bianco non funziona
<lupen> io ho una r4i
<lupen> !ciao enzotib
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao enzotib'
<lupen> ok
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, avrei una domanda, I programmi di Kubuntu sono gli stessi di quelli di ubuntu?
<jester-> Lenn: no ma girano comunque
<jester-> come quelli ubuntu girano su kubuntu
<Lenn> jester-:  Bene, se volessi utilizzare il Kde, senza perdere i miei dati, e magari potendo tenere Gnome nel caso Kde non sia l'ideale, cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> Lenn: basta che installi kubuntu-dektop e ti mette pure kde che sceglierai alla finestra di login, mischia un po i menu ma funza normale
<Lenn> jester-: Dovrei dare questo comando, giusto? sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> Lenn: yesss
<Lenn> jester-: Mi dice "Comando non trovato" D:
<jester-> Lenn: sudo apt-get install
<jester-> o installa aptitude
<kekko> hey ragazzi....mi sapete dire se c'è un modo per conoscere la temparatura dei componenti hardware?
<Peace-> kekko: dei cpu si
<kekko> nesuuni?
<kekko> ok
<Peace-> del resto mi sa di no
<kekko> e come?
<Peace-> kekko: io ho kde non so fare per gnome
<kekko> ah ok....qualcun' altro?
<Peace-> dovrai aggiungere della porcheria nella barra
<Peace-> cmq
<kekko> il problema è sapere quale! ;)
<jester-> lm-sernsors e va confgiurato
<jester-> configurato
<jester-> poi o sernsors nel terminale o aggiungi l'applet alla barra
<jester-> che darà i numeri e va tarato
<Peace-> jester-: pannello kde aggiungi porcheria  filtri per quelle porcherie e fatta
<kekko> ok provo e vedo ;)
<Peace-> direi che porcherie è un concetto importante nel mio discorso xD
<jester-> kekko: prova ad aggiungere alla barra l'applet porcheria
<kekko> scusatemi un attimo....in internet ho trovato il seguente comando per ricavare la temperatura dei core.....mi dite se funziona realmente?
<kekko> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/NOME_CPU/temperature
<Considen> jester-: ho scritto quei 2 comandi su terminale nn funziona :(
<kekko> ma per nome cpu cosa dovrei scrivere cioè: io ho un pentium 4 e5200
<kekko> avete capito quello che chiedo ?? :P
<kekko> ..........nessuno............
<fati> alo
<Bartoloni> raga, il deb di google-earth su 11.04 mi da "the package is of bad quality" x il momento e' normale?
<fati> ce nessuno
<Bartoloni> o e' corrotto il deb?
<enzotib> Bartoloni, per le versioni in sviluppo, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Bartoloni> thx
<kekko> ciao ragazzi io ho istallato un pacchetto da terminale con il seguente comando: sudo apt-get install acpi
<kekko> se volessi disistallarlo come faccio?
<fati> non riesco aggiornare firefox
<fati> aiuto
<jester-> kekko: remove
<Peace-> !comandi | kekko
<ubot-it> kekko: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> ma che c'è la malattia di ff oggi?
<Peace-> jester-: mah
<kekko> sudo apt-get remove acpi ???
<Peace-> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<jester-> fati: ff, come tutti i pacchetti, si aggiorna da solo una volta messo nei repo
<fati> repo???
<fati> ke vuol dire
<Peace-> !repository | fati
<ubot-it> fati: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<jester-> kekko: [16:59] sudo apt-get remove lagoncca no di sicuro
<Peace-> hahahah
<jester-> Peace-: sono arrivati in massa
<kekko> ahahah sisi scusate
<kekko> è che sono alle prime armi :(
<jester-> Peace-: hanno pure pca fantasia
<jester-> poca*
<Peace-> kekko: sai cosa mi dissero le prime volte che sono venuto qui , e qui ringrazio jester- leggiti le guide
<Peace-> se uno si mette li e vuole capire ci riesce
<Peace-> ci vuole pazienza e impegno
<kekko> quello si.....xo un aiutino ci sta ;)
<Peace-> kekko: hai letto la guida dei comandi base?
<kekko> sisi........
<kekko> xo devo sperimentare
<kekko> haahahah
<Considen> jester-:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> ho 200 contatti in formato vCard 3 esiste un app per unirli in un unico file e caricarlo su gmail?
<Diels-Alder> voi come fareste?
<Diels-Alder> ho provato uno script ma fallisce inesorabilmente perchè all'interno del nome del file ci sono gli spazi e credo non gli piacciano molto
<Bartoloni> considen: a che serve?
<Bartoloni> hi Ervito :)
<ErVito> Bartoloni: hola davy, :P
<ErVito> Bartoloni: joina in -chat /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bartoloni> qualche idesa per risolvere in fase linking l'errore "ndefined reference to symbol 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1'" ?
<enzotib> !chat | Bartoloni
<ubot-it> Bartoloni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zinedine> Ciao, a tutti! Qualcuno di voi usa il player mp3 funny4geek con Ubuntu?
<Zinedine> Volevo sapere se fosse supportato da Ubuntu...Nella scheda tecnica c'è scritto che è utilizzabile solo con Windows e con Mac..
<Alfasus> salve, non riesco a vedere la voce "Etichette" nella configurazione delle Informazioni di Dolphin
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> mi si è disattivato compiz
<antonio_> ciao jester
<jester1-> cià
<antonio_> jester non mi funziona piu compiz
<antonio_> credo dopo aver aggiornato
<jester1-> antonio_ non usandolo non so di compiz
<jester1-> detesto compiz e orpelli affini
<antonio_> credo che ti sia rotto di risolvere i problemi relativi a compiz e ti posso capire...
<marcello1> Se collego un cavo ethernet crossover alle schede di rete di due computer ubuntu, riesco a condividere le cartelle documenti? Qualcuno sa indicarmi un link dove trovare informazioni oppure darmi qualche dritta? Grazie
<jester1-> marcello1: dovresti
<enzotib> marcello1, se i pc sono connessi allo stesso router, non c'è bisogno del cavo
<marcello1> si jester- , ok. Ma se io collego il cavo direttamente da una scheda di rete all'altra, senza passare dal router , il trasferimento dei dati dovrebbe essere più veloce. O sbaglio?
<marcello1> enzotib... scusa, ho scritto jester-
<enzotib> marcello1, beh, certo, non so di quanto, ma sì
<enzotib> marcello1, ma è più semplice da impostare
<marcello1> e per fare ciò come dovrei procedere?
<enzotib> marcello1, con router o con cavo cross?
<marcello1> la mia intenzione sarebbe di impostare il collegamento e poi fare i backp dei dati da un computer all'altro, con grsync..... se riesco (!?) :(
<marcello1> enzotib, col router riesco a trasferire i dati (non riesco a impostare grsync), col cavo non so da dove iniziare
<enzotib> marcello1, per prima cosa li disconnetti da internet, per non avere problemi di routing, li colleghi col cavo, e poi con nm imposti due indirizzi diversi, senza gateway
<marcello1> conosci qualche link che spieghi questi passaggi? sono piuttosto imbranato e di reti non ne so proprio nulla.
<marcello1> enzotib, scusa, per nm, cosa si intende?
<enzotib> marcello1, network manager
<marcello1> ah ok, grazie, così comincio a darmi da fare.... o almeno ci provo :)
<enzotib> marcello1, è semplice: click destro sull'icona della rete in alto a destra, modifica connessioni, via cavo, selezioni Auto eth0, modifica, impostazioni ipv4, metodo manuale
<enzotib> marcello1, poi aggiungi e riempi i campi indirizzo e maschera, con qualcosa tipo 192.168.1.2 e 24
<enzotib> sull'altro pc metti 192.168.1.3
<marcello1> enzotib, nm non è strumenti di rete, vero? non lo trovo network manager
<dimiandre> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il grub. sono su kubuntu, volevo editare il file che gestisce l'avvio, io parecchio tempo fa editavo il file menu.lst .. ora non lo trovo più :S come posso fare a cambiare le voci del grub ?
<enzotib> marcello1, hai ubuntu?
<enzotib> dimiandre, grub2 è diverso, cosa vorresti cambiare?
<marcello1> si enzotib , il 10.10
<enzotib> marcello1, non hai l'icona di rete in alto a destra nella barra?
<dimiandre> enzotib praticamente mi ha messo windows che parte da sda2 invece deve partire da sda1
<jester-> dimiandre: è cambiata la gestione con grub2, cosa vorresti modificare
<jester-> dimiandre: tranquillo che usa uuid
<enzotib> dimiandre, prova aggiornare, magari lo capisce da solo: sudo update-grub
<dimiandre> ok ci provo grazie :)
<jester-> se ne frega di sda1 o 2 o altro
<marcello1> che sciocco! Scusa enzotib :(
<dimiandre> riavvio e vi dico :) graize
<marcello1> ok allora adesso provo. ritorno dopo... e se ci sei ti faccio sapere. Grazie ancora enzotib e scusa :)
<enzotib> prego
<Frus> mi scrive -> Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato. <- come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<Frus> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimiandre> perfetto ora va :D
<dimiandre> grazie
<enzotib> Frus, chi lo scrive?
<misticxx> potete darmi una mano per un problema al compiz?
<ErVito> !chiedi | misticxx
<ubot-it> misticxx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<misticxx> non mi funziona piu compiz
<jester-> che ErVito è un boiiia di compiz
<misticxx> hasaha
<misticxx> pero appaga alla vista un po di bella grafica
<misticxx> altrimenti troppo scarno
<Steeler> misticxx, ti succhia la ram compiz, meglio nessun effetto
<ErVito> jester-: minchia, io e compiz ce la lolleggiamo a suon di glitterate, mi sento una palla da bowling o la testa di bisio luccicosa
<misticxx> ma di ram ne ho a sufficienza
<Steeler> misticxx, io ho 4GB DDR3 e ho nessun effetto ^_^
<jester-> ErVito: te e compiz a nozze andaste
<ErVito> misticxx: installa caccade, cheche ne dicano, è più luccicoso di un bimbominkia pigoldino del bolgia in serata cyberpunkers
<misticxx> a me piace
<jester-> misticxx: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<misticxx> d'altronde fa parete di ubuntu
<misticxx> parte
<misticxx> mi risponde yes
<jester-> si, se vengo a sapere chi lo ha fatto gli mando un paio di nordafricani ben dotati cisti quello che costi
<ErVito> altro che le escorte?
<ErVito> xD
<jester-> misticxx: se abiliti cosa succede
<misticxx> se tento di abilitare gli effetti ci prova e poi mi scrive impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop
<misticxx> e mi incasina le finestre, scompaiono i pulsanti
<steph7> misticxx, che scheda video hai?
<misticxx> nvidia 6600 agp
<misticxx> funzionava benissimo
<jester-> !ccsm | misticxx
<ubot-it> misticxx: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<misticxx> era gia configurato e attivo
<jester-> da li abilita le cornici e metti il gestore
<steph7> compiz-check cel'hai? che dice?
<misticxx> non mi fa piu selezionare gli effetti da aspetto-effetti visivi
<misticxx> cioe quelli aggiuntivi
<jester-> misticxx: dai una resettata cancellando le nascoste relative a compiz nella home e in .config
<marcello1> enzotib, tutto ok! Le tue indicazioni sono state chiarissime ed il collegamento è riuscito! Grazie. Posso rubarti altri 2 secondi e chiedere se è possibile impostare grsync per fare il backup? con grsync non riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise dell'altro computer.
<enzotib> marcello1, come condividi?
<Carmine> qualcuno ha provato firefox 4 su maverik?
<steph7> misticxx, io dicevo di controllare se ci sono fail da terminale con compiz-check, ma segui the jester, che ne sa di certo più di me :-)
<jester-> Carmine: ti scarichi la tar, scompatti, entri nella cartella e panci firefox da li
<jester-> e provi per credere
<jester-> e lanci*
<Carmine> jester-, sì.. però ho installato dai ppa, va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> steph7: so poco di compiz
<misticxx> gia fatto lo script check
<Carmine> È il ppa di mozilla daily
<misticxx> ma nulla
<jester-> steph7: non usandolo
<misticxx> mi si chiude dopo un po
<jester-> Carmine: niente ppa qui dentro
<Carmine> ah scusa jester- :)
<jester-> Carmine: sono fortemente sconsigliati, poi ognuno fa come gli pare
<steph7> jester-, eh..anche io ih ih
<marcello1> scusa enzotib, mi sono spiegato male. Con grsync posso impostare la cartella sorgente e quella di destinazione. Come posso selezionare la cartella dell'altro computer?
<steph7> con la mia ati rage 128 non li posso attivare
<enzotib> marcello1, ci sono varie alternative: 1) rsync server; 2) ssh server 3) samba con smbfs
<enzotib> marcello1, preferibile la 2)
<misticxx> ho cancellato i file nella home relativi a compiz ma nulla
<jester-> steph7: essendo inutili praticamente, non ci perdi nulla
<steph7> già..
<jester-> misticxx: devi riavviare la sessione gnome
<misticxx> .config dove lo trovo?
<jester-> misticxx: nella home
<jester-> è una cartella nascosta
<jester-> cosi come tutte le cartelle delle applicazioni
<marcello1> io adoperavo grsync che ha le impostazioni grafiche ed è quindi molto facile. Tu mi consigli ssh server? Trovo informazioni in rete? Non voglio tediarti ulteriormente.
<jester-> misticxx: contro-H innautilus
<misticxx> ho due cartelle nella config: compiz e compiz1
<jester-> segale
<misticxx> ahha ok
<enzotib> marcello1, non è quello, rsync ha bisogno di uno di questi sotto per funzionare
<enzotib> marcello1, l'interfaccia la puoi usare, ma bisogna prima (diciamo) configurare il link
<misticxx> per riavviare gnome devo terminare la sessione?
<marcello1> mi sembra complicato, ahimè :(
<jester-> misticxx: termina sessione e rientra
<enzotib> marcello1, vediamo, gksu gedit /etc/default/rsync
<enzotib> marcello1, la prima voce metti a true
<marcello1> posso fare anche se non c'è il collegamento tra i due computer? Se li collego col cavo cross non posso collegarmi alla rete :(
<enzotib> marcello1, perciò ti dicevo di passare tramite il router :)
<enzotib> marcello1, d'altra parte credo che solo la prima sincronizzazione sarà grossa
<marcello1> una copia dei dati l'ho fatta con hd esterno; quindi saranno pochi dati da trasferire
<antonio_> sono misticxx
<marcello1> e tramite router come posso settare grsync, enzotib ?
<antonio_> nulla da fare jester
<jester-> antonio_: non so che altro dirti
<antonio_> ma in home cancello anche la cartella completa compiz?
<enzotib> marcello1, non devi fare niente, togli il cavo, entrambi i pc collegati al router
<jester-> antonio_: tutto
<enzotib> marcello1, sempre però devi cambiare quel valore in quel file che ti dicevo
<enzotib> marcello1, almeno in uno dei due, ma meglio se lo fai in entrambi, così puoi sincronizzare da ciascuno dei due
<antonio_> e in .config cancello solo le cose relative a compiz o tutto?
<jester-> solo compiz
<antonio_> ok
<marcello1> si enzotib, attraverso router sono già riuscito a vedere i dati tra i due computer. Il mio problema è con grsync impostare come destinazione la cartella del computer remoto.
<Carmine> jester-, per caso usi unity?
<jester-> nu
<Carmine> mh
<enzotib> marcello1, seguimi, modifica quel flag in quel file
<morph75> scusate, posso fare una domanda?
<Carmine> qualcuno di voi che usa unity quì?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Carmine
<ubot-it> Carmine: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Frus> mi scrive -> Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato. <- come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<Carmine> enzotib, magari !chiedi | morph75  :D
<jester-> Frus: facendo cosa
<enzotib> Frus, chi lo scrive?
<enzotib> scusa Carmine
<morph75> Come configuro un account su Xchat per chattare su facebook?
<Carmine> di nulla enzotib figurati :)
<enzotib> morph75, xchat è un client irc, e solo irc
<jester-> morph75: lol
<marcello1> enzotib; scusa, dammi un secondo che accendo il secondo computer.
<Carmine> morph75, non puoi configurarlo con xchat, magari con pidgin o empathy
<morph75> grazie per il lol
<jester-> de nada :)
<morph75> :-)
<antonio_> mannaggia a compiz
<antonio_> era settato alla perfezione e funzionava bene
<antonio_> booo
<marcello1> ok enzotib, ci sono. Faccio la modifica su tutti e due i computer, vero?
<antonio_> il discorso è che non mi fa neanche mettere gli effetti aggiuntivi
<enzotib> marcello1, sì, non è strettamente necessario su entrambi, però sì, facciamolo su entrambi
<antonio_> fosse solo compiz il problema
<luca__> irc.xdccnet.com
<marcello1> ok, enzotib, fatto!
<enzotib> marcello1, ora lancia grsync
<enzotib> marcello1, devi conoscere l'ip dell'altro pc
<enzotib> marcello1, aspetta però
<marcello1> si
<enzotib> marcello1, tu sei su un pc dove lancerai grsync, sull'altro devi avviare rsync con: sudo /etc/init.d/rsync start
<frigOvuotO> ciao domanda è possibile partizionare da ubuntu nel disco in cui esso si trova ? e poi (punto2) dopo aver partizionato è possibile installarei il sistema mac trammite ideneb nel disco dove c'è installato anche ubuntu?
<luca__> : irc.xdccnet.com
<enzotib> marcello1, in effetti questo poi lo farà da solo, ma ora abbiamo modificato quel flag senza riavviare
<enzotib> frigOvuotO, no
<plaste> mi scrive -> Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato. <- come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<frigOvuotO> enzo ci vuole un altro disco esterno'
<frigOvuotO> ?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO, da livecd, col sistema avviato e le partizioni montate non puoi modificare la tabella delle partizioni
<enzotib> plaste, porco diavolo, è la terza volta che scrivi sta cosa criptica, e alle mie domande non rispondi, se lo rifai ti butto fuori
<marcello1> enzotib, ricapitolando: su un computer ho avviato grsync; sull'altro ho dato la tua istruzione ma mi da errore "fail"
<enzotib> marcello1, metti su pastebin
<plaste> enzotib: nn l ho letta xké nn mi è arrivata nex dom . ripeti pls
<enzotib> !pastebin | marcello1
<ubot-it> marcello1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> plaste, parla italiano, senza abbreviazioni, che non capisco. Chi è che ti dà quel messaggio?
<frigOvuotO> enzo cosa centra livecd?
<plaste> enzotib: java
<enzotib> frigOvuotO, serve quello per partizionare
<enzotib> plaste, risposta troppo generica
<plaste> enzotib: www.java.com
<frigOvuotO> e se volessi aggiungere il mac nel grub di ubuntu non c'è modo?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO, l'hai già installato?
<frigOvuotO> no, ma è pronto il dvd
<marcello1> enzotib scusa un attimo; nel portatile c'erano ancora le impostazioni per il collegamento cavo e quindi non si collegava, adesso riprovo
<plaste> enzotib: www.java.com -> clicka > io ho java? <
<enzotib> plaste, abilita i repo Partner e installa sun-java6-plugin
<luca__> #BITCHWAREZ
<plaste> enzotib: come faccio abilitare repo partner e installare sun java6 plug in?
<enzotib> cena time, a dopo
<Carmine> ciao enzotib
<marcello1> ok enzotib, dal portatile non iresco più a collegarmi
<marcello1> se puoi ci risentiamo domani. Grazie ancora :)
<plaste> enzotib: come faccio abilitare repo partner e installare sun java6 plug in?
<jester-> plaste: software center/modifica/sorgenti software/alto software
<plaste> jester-: poi?
<Carmine> plaste, abiliti i repo partner
<plaste> Carmine: come?
<Carmine> plaste, vai nella scheda altro software
<plaste> Carmine: c sono già poi?
<Carmine> chiudi, e poi dai apt-get update e installi sun java 6
<plaste> Carmine: dove lo do? apt get ecc
<plaste> Carmine: su terminale?
<Carmine> sìsì
<plaste> e ke c entra alto sw allora boh vbb
<plaste> altro*
<Carmine> serve per abilitare quei repository o.O
<plaste> mi scrive impossibile aprire...
<plaste> se vuoi te lo !paste
<Carmine> ok, pasta l'errore
<plaste> Carmine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576552/
<Carmine> plaste, sudo apt-get update :D
<plaste> Carmine: ho fatto quel comando , ora ke faccio?
<Carmine> plaste, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<plaste> Carmine: ho fatto e mi da sempre lo stesso msg d errore
<Carmine> plaste, quello che mi hai pastato?
<plaste> Carmine: mi scrive Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato.
<plaste> c è qualcuno ke può aiutarmi? pls
<plaste> Carmine: 6 sparito?
<plaste> vbb alla prox
<vernel> Verifica della versione Java in corso Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato. come posso risolv?
<vernel> su www.java.com clickando > io ho java? < mi scrive: 'Verifica della versione Java in corso Oops! Non è installato il software Java consigliato.' come posso risolv?
<filo1234> vernel: ti funziona java in generale? se si fregatene del test
<vernel> filo1234: direi d,,,no ,,, nn funziona su tutto
<filo1234> vernel: tipo?
<vernel> tipo clicko 1 link e nn succede nulla
<vernel> mentre prima apriva il link
<vernel> prima quando avevo java aggiornato
<vernel> e nn so xke ora nn +
<filo1234> clicchi un link da dove e che link?
<filo1234> vernel: i siti creati in java funzionano?
<vernel> filo1234: ora nn funziona neanke + controlla aggiornamenti mi scrive -> nn tutti gli update possono essere installati > eseguire 1 avanzamento d versione parziale...' io uso ubuntu 10.10
<filo1234> si ma non capisco cosa abbia a che fare con java
<vernel> filo1234: nn funzionano prima si quando avevo java aggiornato
<filo1234> per gli update significa che molto probabilmente hai inserito repository farlocchi e non ufficiali
<filo1234> per java ancora non ho ben capito il problema
<vernel> filo1234: ho clickato 'esegui avanzam parziale' e mi scrive 'impossibile ottenere blocco esclusivo'
<vernel> be sto probl è venuto fuori da quando CARMINE mi ha scritto d scrivere 1 comando terminale x risolv il probl java
<filo1234> carmine?
<vernel> prima <controlla update< funzionava benix senza probl
<vernel> filo1234: yes carmine , trovi il suo nik in lista
<Carmine> vernel, quella è una procedura scritta da enzotib
<Carmine> ti ho solo detto come si faceva
<Carmine> guarda
<Carmine> <enzotib> plaste, abilita i repo Partner e installa sun-java6-plugin
<vernel> Questo solitamente significa che un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come «apt-get» o «aptitude») è già in esecuzione. Chiudere l'altra applicazione prima di continuare.
<Carmine> io ti ho fatto abilitare il repo partner e ti ho detto i comandi per installarti java
<vernel> Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo  Questo solitamente significa che un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come «apt-get» o «aptitude») è già in esecuzione. Chiudere l'altra applicazione prima di continuare.
<filo1234> vernel: be te lo dice hai synaptic aperto o altro gestore
<Carmine> ecco
<vernel> filo1234: nn ho aperto nulla
<vernel> filo1234: nn ho aperto nulla
<Carmine> vernel, gestore di aggiornamenti, software center e cazzi vari non hai nulla aperto?
<vernel> Carmine: ho aperto solo skype messenger e sta chat
<Carmine> mah
<vernel> come posso risolvere il probl > controlla aggiornamenti < ?
<vernel> vbb provo a riawiare ubuntu spernado ke basti
<shaky> sera
<shaky> ho un problemino...su rhythmbox funziona la tastiera per selezionare i brani e il volume ma su banshee no!!dipende dal programma?come posso risolvere visto che io preferirei usare il secondo player !
<satisfies> come faccio ad aggiornare java da 6.20 a 6.24?
<satisfies> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<satisfies> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<satisfies> nn riesco ad aggiornare java da 6.20 a 6.24 ... come posso fare?
<satisfies> nn riesco ad aggiornare java da 6.20 a 6.24 ... come posso fare?
<frigOvuotO> ho provato a riavviare con il disco di ideneb ed è apparsa la scermata per installare mac.... poi però non ho avuto il coraggio di installare non vorrei fare casini.....qualcuno ha già avuto esperienze del genere?
<frigOvuotO> *schermata
<satisfies> nn riesco ad aggiornare java da 6.20 a 6.24 ... come posso fare?
<shaky> satisfies hai provato a guardare nei pacchetti?
<davide_> salve microfono con skype non funzia non mi sentono quando mi collega uso ubnutu 10.10
<frigOvuotO> alsamixer
<frigOvuotO> da terminale
<davide_> ok poi
<davide_> niente vado a mangiare
<Jakoo> jester- ci sei?
<Jakoo> mi dite come posso sistemare questo grub per togliermi dalle balle il fastidioso win7 che non uso ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576599/
<filo1234> Jakoo: ma non hai più Windows?
<Jakoo> no tra l'altro ho installato ubuntu sostituendo l'hd con su xp ho installato ex novo senza weindows
<Jakoo> probabile che quel win7 appartenga ad una vecchia installazione
<Jakoo> ho su altri 2 hd che uso come back up
<filo1234> Jakoo: dovrebbe bastare un sudo update-grub
<Jakoo> oppure puo essere la motherboard?
<Jakoo> ho un asus P5B premium vista edition
<Jakoo> pero è strano ho installato ex novo
<Jakoo> non c'era nessun windows
<Jakoo> non capisco come mai veda un win 7 di boot su un hd che non ha sistema operativo
<Jakoo> ma solo dati
<Jakoo> filo1234 dici che basta il sudo update-grub?
<attemptD> basta.
<attemptD> controlla il disco dati che contenga solo dati magari.
<Jakoo> filo1234 fatto ma pare sia uguale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576602/
<Jakoo> non capisco
<Jakoo> allora  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober mi da ciò http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576599/
<Jakoo> facendo sudo update-grub rimane uguale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576602/
<misterblu> ciao ho un pc netbook con ubuntu 8.30 non trova nulla negli aggiornamenti pechè troppo vecchio o per altri motivi?
<fernet> ciiao a tutti  devo installare silverlight 4 come faccio?
<Jakoo> attemptD  su uno dei 2 volume ho visto che c'è un file bootmgr :)
<Jakoo> inapribile ovviamente
<fernet> qualcuno sa come installare silverlight???non riesco ad aprire alcuni siti
<misterblu> ciao ho un pc netbook con la 8.04 vorrei passare ad una versione più recente ma non la 10.04 troppo pesante, per il pc che faccio
<Jakoo> attemptD che dici lo cancello?
<misterblu> come faccio per installare la ver di xubuntu sul pc da terminale?
<misterblu> ragazzi xubuntu può ancadere bene come scelta per un netbook con 1gb di ram? e athom come processore
<filo1234> Jakoo: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<Jakoo> ok
<Jakoo> :D
<filo1234> misterblu: puoi scegliere una versione dalla 9.10 in poi, perchè le precedenti sono tutte morte
<misterblu> filo1234:  ma come posso fare up grade alla ver da terminale?
<Jakoo> filo1234 mi sa che ci siamo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576615/
<filo1234> misterblu: puoi farla diretta solamente da 8.04 a 10.04
<Jakoo> mo provo riavvio
<misterblu> filo1234: ma non è troppo pesante
<filo1234> misterblu: penso che ti convenga fare un'installazione pulita
<misterblu> filo1234:  pensavo a xubuntu
<filo1234> provale
<filo1234> le scarichi e provi
<misterblu> anche se non è ottimizzato per i netbook
<misterblu> lo sto facendo
<Jakoo> filo12324 a posto vista sparito , comunque al boot mi da la scelta del kernel è normale?
<filo1234> Jakoo: si
<Jakoo> come faccio ad eliminare?
<filo1234> eliminare cosa?
<Jakoo> o è giusto che sia cosi?
<Jakoo> che al boot mi di a la schermata nera per la scelta del kernel
<filo1234> per me è normale perchè lo abilito sempre
<filo1234> se non lo vuoi devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<Jakoo> ok ma se volessi che come l'ho sempre avuto e cioè che lo carica in automatico?
<Jakoo> oddio non è un problema è solo per sapere
<filo1234> lo carica comunque in automatico
<Jakoo> si in tot sec
<filo1234> se non lo vuoi devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> postalo
<filo1234> cat /etc/default/grub
<Jakoo> se disabilito la scellta si risparmiano second di boot o è invariato?
<filo1234> capirai
<Jakoo> hehehe ok
<Jakoo> ma non c'era un comando da tastiera?
<Jakoo> al boot dico
<filo1234> ?
<Jakoo> che disabiliti la scelta
<Jakoo> magari mi sbaglio
<filo1234> se non lo vuoi devi modificare /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> e 4
<Jakoo> ok ok
<Jakoo> grazie milla :)
<Jakoo> mille)
<filo1234> non c'è altra alternativa
<Jakoo> ok grazie davvero
<filo1234> di nulla
<Jakoo> buonaserata a tutti :)
<utonta> aiuto! ho da poco ubuntu e non riesco a installare libreoffice, qualcuno puù aiutaarmi
<leopesto> utonta, dov'é il problema?
<leopesto> utonta, ripercorri quel che hai fatto e scrivicelo qui...
<filo1234> libreoffice non sta nei repo ufficiali
<utonta_> ho estratto libreoffice dal cd di una rivista ma non lo installa
<filo1234> utonta_: chiedi in chat, qui non supportiamo software non ufficiale
<leopesto> cd di una rivista?
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utonta_> era nella rivista di linux
<jester-> utonta/o pialo da qui http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<G_val> sera a tutti ragazzi !
<leopesto> utonta, http://www.libreoffice.org/download/ qui, scegli linux x86 (deb) → italiano, ti scarichi i 3 pacchetti... li estrai.. dentro son pieno di .deb... metti tutti i deb in una cartella, entri nella cartella con "cd" e dai sudo dpkg -u *.deb
<leopesto> -i*
<filo1234> parlo arabo
<leopesto> filo1234, ho finito.
<utonta_> ci provo grazie
<leopesto> filo1234, su natti saran nei repo quindi...
<filo1234> leopesto: quando sarà nei repo è un'altra cosa...e quando uscirà natty sarà un'altra cosa ancora, ora non sai cosa può comportare l'installazione di un pacchetto esterno
<filo1234> quindi è inutile farla lunga....
<leopesto> utonta, concludendo aspetta aprile... :D
<leopesto> il manc mia tant...
<G_val> Un anima gentile potrebbe darmi una manno con il grub ?
<G_val> dovrei solo aggiungere un os al menu
<leopesto> G_val, non lo fa in automatico?
<G_val> no leopesto
<utonta> sto scaricando i pacchetti
<leopesto> G_val, parliamo di seven?
<G_val> non appena do il comando update grub mi restituisce error: /boot/grub/device.map:3: No open parenthesis found.
<G_val> sisi parliamo di seven
<G_val> ho gia riformattato e portato l'os sul primo disco insieme a linux
<G_val> quindi se vuoi ti posto un fdisk
<leopesto> os-prober é installato?
<G_val> parlaimo di grub
<G_val> non di grub2
<G_val> ho appena ripristinato grub da supergrub (rescutux)
<G_val> una distro per il ripristino
<leopesto> ripeto la domanda... os-prober é installato?
<G_val> ripeto dicendo che parlaimo di grub1
<leopesto> filo1234, devo farti una domanda... :D
<leopesto> il nome "pittaya" ti dice qualcosa?
<leopesto> azz, ho sbagliato canale :)
<G_val> penso che non esissta os prober in grub1
<leopesto> G_val, synaptic
<G_val> ok allora installo
<leopesto> G_val, sudo apt-get install os-prober && update-grub
<G_val> strabo
<G_val> ma ce l'ho xD
<leopesto> gia installato?
<G_val> sisi
<G_val> error : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /boot/grub/device.map:3: No open parenthesis found.
<G_val> Appare questo : "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /boot/grub/device.map:3: No open parenthesis found."
<leopesto> io quel file manco lo ho :)
<G_val> quindi
<leopesto> sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map posta su pastebin
<leopesto> copia incolla tutto quello che c'é dentro su pastebin
<G_val> se ti puo' interessare questo è il mio fdisk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576632/
<G_val> questo il map : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576642/
<leopesto> lo hai creato tu? :o
<leopesto> dagli un (hd1) magari...
<jester-> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<jester-> (hd1) /dev/sdb	
<jester-> cosi deve essere
<leopesto> (hd1)	/dev/sdb ← modifica la 3° riga cosi
<leopesto> jester-, föra di ball! :P
<jester-> leopesto: vadavia i ciàpp
<G_val> no assolutamente
<G_val> non l'ho ccreato io non sapevo manco esistesee XD
<G_val> l'ha trovato
<G_val> asp provo se funziona o meno
<utonta> ok ho i pacchetti nella cartella scaricati, ora che devo fare? tieni presente che non ne so mezza
<jester-> utonta togli oo e poi li clicchi uno per uno
<marcello1> ciao enzotib ; hai voglia di continuare?
<enzotib> marcello1,
<marcello1> allora enzotib, avevo dato il comando sudo /etc/init.d/rsync start ed avevo ottenuto errore: missing or empty config file /etc/rsyncd.conf
<enzotib> marcello1, mah quel comando a me funziona
<marcello1> non so; ho provato a ripeterlo ma il risultato è sempre quello!
<MatteoR> Marcello1 prova a dare un'occhiata al file /etc/rsyncd.conf , almeno per vedere se esiste
<enzotib> marcello1, sudo cp /usr/share/doc/rsync/examples/rsyncd.conf /etc, e riprova
<MatteoR> :-)
<marcello1> quel file non esiste enzotib ; adesso procedo con la nuova istruzione.
<marcello1> enzotib stavolta ok:  Starting rsync daemon rsync
<marcello1> e adesso come procedo, enzotib ?
<enzotib> marcello1, senti, stavo provando anch'io, ma vedo che è molto più semplice su ssh, che con rsyncd
<marcello1> ok, benissimo; come posso fare?
<enzotib> marcello1, su una macchina userai grsync e sull'altra devi installare openssh-server
<enzotib> marcello1, sennò proviamo così
<marcello1> ok enzotib; allora di là uso grsync e qua installo openssh-server.... procedo?
<enzotib> marcello1, no
<marcello1> ok
<enzotib> marcello1, sulla macchina dove non usi grsync, fai questo: gksu gedit /etc/rsyncd.conf
<enzotib> marcello1, e fai le seguenti modifiche
<enzotib> ci sei?
<marcello1> si enzotib ;
<marcello1> quell comando lo devo dare tenedo aperto grsync?
<enzotib> marcello1, no
<enzotib> marcello1, al posto di [ftp] metti [NomeDiTuaPreferenza]
<enzotib> il nome potrebbe essere il nome della dir da sincronizzare
<marcello1> aspe enzotib , quel file è vuoto
<enzotib> marcello1, ma se l'abbiamo appena creato con il precedente comando cp
<marcello1> allora... scusa è l'orario!
<enzotib> marcello1, o forse l'hai fatto sull'altro pc
<marcello1> il file l'ho creato sul portatile; grsync pensavo di aprirlo sul desktop
<marcello1> esatto enzotib
<enzotib> marcello1, e allora vai sul portatile e lavora lì
<marcello1> ok
<enzotib> marcello1, cioè lì devi editare rsyncd.conf
<marcello1> ok enzotib; modifiche effettuate! Salvo il file?
<enzotib> marcello1, non ancora
<marcello1> va bene
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti in un file vcf ho un sacco di stringhe END:VCARDBEGIN:VCARD
<Diels-Alder> in unico rigo attaccate c'è un modo per mandarle a capo in automatico?
<Diels-Alder> senza doverlo fare manualemente?
<Diels-Alder> END:VCARDBEGIN:VCARD
<enzotib> marcello1, dopo path = metti la dir che vuoi sincronizzare
<cobe571> wella :)
<Diels-Alder> END:VCARD
<Diels-Alder> BEGIN:VCARD
<FloodBotIt1> Diels-Alder: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Diels-Alder> sorry non l'ho fatto a posta il problema era andare a capo qui
<marcello1> enzotib, lì dove dice /var/www/pub sostituisco?
<enzotib> marcello1, sì
<marcello1> ok, fatto enzotib
<enzotib> marcello1, read only = no
<marcello1> fatto
<Diels-Alder> niente raga ho fatto basta usare gedit e fare sostituisci e interporre nel punto in cui si vuole andare a capo \n
<Diels-Alder> rgazie lo stesso
<enzotib> marcello1, salva, chiudi
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<marcello1> eseguito enzotib
<enzotib> marcello1, sudo /etc/init.d/rsync restart
<marcello1> fatto; mi dice ok
<enzotib> marcello1, sai qual è l'ip del portatile?
<marcello1> no; come faccio per saperlo?
<enzotib> marcello1, tasto destro su nm, informazioni di connessione, indirizzo IP
<marcello1> ok, adesso lo so. cosa faccio?
<enzotib> marcello1, vai sull'altro pc e in uno di sorgente o destinazione metti IP::NomeDiTuaPreferenza
<enzotib> marcello1, intendo in grsync
<enzotib> marcello1, però ti consiglio di fare delle prove su dati non importanti per verificare che funzioni
<marcello1> scusa enzotib ; su grsync dove?
<enzotib> marcello1, in uno dei due campi sorgente e destinazione
<marcello1> ma lì non ci posso scrivere; mi fa aprire una sorta di nautilus e da lì devo scegliere la cartella sorgente o destinazione
<enzotib> marcello1, come non ci puoi scrivere?
<marcello1> si scusa; sono completamente rinco!
<marcello1> allora scrivo "IP" o il'ip?
<enzotib> no, proprio i numeri
<marcello1> ah, grazie, poi   :: e il nome che avevo inserito nel file che abbiamo modificato?
<enzotib> sì
<marcello1> fatto, enzotib
<enzotib> marcello1, l'altro path è locale e lo scegli tu, e anche le opzioni
<enzotib> marcello1, ti consiglierei di fare sempre prima la simulazione, ma per farlo bisogna modificare una piccola cosa
<marcello1> cioè?
<enzotib> marcello1, nel file di configurazione di prima
<marcello1> come procedo?
 * xfire78xx sera chan :)
<enzotib> marcello1, in refuse options devi togliere dry-run
<marcello1> enzotib, ricapitolando: queste modifiche le ho fatte sul portatile
<enzotib> marcello1, sì
<marcello1> dal desktop ho fatto partire grsync
<enzotib> poi devi riavviare il server con sudo /etc/init.d/restart
<enzotib> no sudo /etc/init.d/rsync restart
<marcello1> sul portatile?
<enzotib> sì
<marcello1> ok
<enzotib> ora devo andare
<marcello1> ok, grazie infinite e scusa per tutto il tempo che ti ho fatto perdere
<marcello1> ciao! e grazie ancora :)
<enzotib> ciao
<emilioroma> Buonasera a tutti! qualcuno sa indicarmi come migliorare le performances di avvio del pc con UBUNTU?
<emilioroma> Mi riferisco a qualcosa di analogo della geestione dei programmi in avvio che c'è in Windows
<emilioroma> Qualcuno sa dirmi qual è il programma anlogo di Ubuntu?
<Bartoloni> c'e' modo di riportare il pulsnate che apre il menu gnome sulla sinistra del pannello?
<guru_2> ciao a tutti!
<ygailsuv> ciao a tutti sto giocando con dosbox solo che mi si vede piccolo ed è praticamente ingiocabile come faccio ad allargare la finestra di gioco? qualcuno mi aiuti please!!!! :)
<emilioroma> BUONASERA A TUTTI! Qualcuno sa dirmi come gestire i programmi in avvio di Ubuntu per velocizzare ed alleggerire?
<lime> ho provato a usare il gestore di driver proprietari di ubuntu per la mia scheda ati radeond hd 2350 ma quando faccio partire un gioco che ha bisogno dell'accelerazione grafica mi dà lo schermo nero e sono costretto a riavviare. qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<emilioroma> non so se Ubuntu ha una gestione di avvio analoga a msconfig di Windows
<emilioroma> se qualcuno sa come fare...
<cobe571> lime: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<ygailsuv> ok nn importa ho risolto
<ygailsuv> adios
<cobe571> emilioroma: sistema->preferenze->applicazioni d'avvio
<lime> grazie cobe571
<cobe571> lime: cmq sia il problema sta nel nuovo xorg 7.5 che da diversi problemi con le schede della serie radeon (compresa la mia)
<lime> infatti cobe571 sto impazzendo
<cobe571> anche disabilitando il KMS (kernel mode-setting) non ho avuto grandi risultati
<lime> cobe571 tu come hai risolto?
<cobe571> sono passato a debian :D
<cobe571> ci son tornato a dire il vero
<lime> cobe571, era esattamente quello che stavo provando a fare mi hai anticipato
<cobe571> non cambia molto alla fine e non installa compiz di default
<lime> cobe571, mi stai dicendo di abbandonare ubuntu?
<cobe571> lime: sarei matto a dirtelo in questo canale mi cercherebbero e mi ucciderebbero :D
 * cobe571 <follia pura>
<lime> cobe571,  nonvoglio metterti nei guai ma pensavo che ubuntu fosse la versione linux più a prova di utonto che ci fosse in giro
<cobe571> GNU/Linux è sempre GNU/Linux qualsiasi nome gli dai per quel che mi riguarda
<attemptD> lime vedi in driver hardware che driver consiglia e attiva quelli.
<attemptD> o controlla che siano attivati.
<lime> attemptD, grazie ho già provato ma è proprio così che è iniziato il problema... schermata nera se lancio un gioco in 3d
<lime> attemptD, in più dalla schermata nera non so come uscire e sono costretto a riavviare con il tasto di accensione
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-27
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> vorrei risolvere un problema che riguarda una scheda audio usb qualcuno mi puà dare una dritta?
<pac> e per la stampante?
<pac> anzi per una stampante non riconosciuta?
<Odo> Giorno
<pac> scusate questo è un comando per terminale
<pac> ln-s / etc / init.d / cups / etc / init.d / lpd
<Siphion> "ln-s" non è un comando conosciuto. Penso tu intenda "ln -s TARGET LINKNAME" digita "ln --help" o "man ln". Gli spazi tra il path non è sintatticamente corretto (oltre che ambiguo).
<Siphion> pac ^
<pac> grazie
<pac> ho grandi problemi con una scheda audio e una multifunzione mu puoi aiutare
<pac> non riesco a trovare nulla in giro
<pac> la scheda è riconosciuta ma alsa mixer non la segnala
<pac> do si linkano le immagini
<pac> se digito alsamixer da reminale e scelgo la mia scheda audio mi dice Questo dispositivo audio non dispone di alcun controllo.
<pac> come faccio ad installare i controlli
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Dig2> ciao
<pac> nessuno sa come si installano i driver di una stampante
<pac> come si installa un file rpm
<massimo18> pac, se usi ubuntu non ti serve rpm e la stampante si installa da sola
<pac> purtroppo non si è installata
<pac> ora ho installato il pacchetto devo riavviare?
<massimo18> pac, che pacchetto?
<pac> il pacchetto del driver che ho trovato sul sito del produttore
<massimo18> pac, prova la stampante
<pac> non c'è in impostazione di sistema
<massimo18> pac, ma usi ubuntu?
<pac> 11.10
<pac> non va bene?
<massimo18> si certo che va bene
<pac> provo a riavviare?
<massimo18> pac, ma non la trovi in impostazioni di sistema
<massimo18> apri writer o un editor e fai una prova
<pac> vado in stampanti e non c'è niente e non posso fare niente
<massimo18> pac, prova a riavviare
<pac> vado ci sentiamo fra qualche minuto
<massimo18> (naturalmente è accesa la stampante vero?)
<pac_> massimo niente non vede niende
<massimo18> pac_, che stampante è?
<pac_> brother dcp 8025 d
<massimo18> pac_,  vedi se ti è utile   https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BrotherDriverPackaging
<massimo18> magari funziona anche su ubuntu
<massimo18> altro non so dirti
<pac_> adesso provo grazie
<pac_> scusa massimio cosa vuol dire questo
<pac_> FirewallD non è in esecuzione. Il rilevamento delle stampanti di rete richiede che i servizi mdns, ipp, ipp-client e samba-client siano abilitati sul server.
<pac_> come non detto niente è per la rete scusa
<pac_> questo comando è giusto per installare un rpm
<pac_> lnxbox1:˜# rpm cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm
<pac_> penso di avere provato tutte le soluzioni ma non riesco ad installare un pacchetto rpm qualche consiglio?
<pac_> visto che ho fallito per la scheda audio e per la stampante vorrei cercare di fare funzionare il secondo monitor avete qualche consiglio?
<Siphion> pac_ per installare un rpm: "rpm –iv file" dove file è il file rpm che devi installare (l'opzione i è quella per installare e l'opzione v serve per stampare informazioni in fase d'installazione). Ho trovato le informazioni facendo "man rpm".
<Siphion> è anche possibile convertire un file rpm in un file .deb con alien
<Siphion> ho appena dato un "man alien": è possibile convertire con il comando "alien --to-deb file.rpm" dove file.rpm è il tuo file rpm. Per installare alien basta dare un "sudo apt-get install alien".
<pac_> grazie ma sono tutte cose che provato ma dice sempre che non trova il file eppure sono in home
<Siphion> puoi spostarti nella directory utilizzando il comando "cd directory"
<Siphion> e mostrare i file contenuti con il comando "ls"
<pac_> ossia cd home?
<Siphion> prova a dare adesso un ls in terminale
<Siphion> penso che poi dovrai dare un "cd Scaricati"
<Siphion> se il file è dentro la cartella scaricati
<pac_> prima era li poi l'ho spostato in home perché avevo letto che di default cerca quella cartella
<Siphion> altrimenti, in modo molto più user-friendly, apri con l'interfaccia grafica la finestra in cui è contenuto il file. Schiacci tasto destro e fai "apri nel terminale"
<Siphion> devi spostarlo in /home/tuousername
<Siphion> non in home
<Siphion> di default il terminale vede "home/username"
<pac_> è quello che ho dato
<Siphion> scusa: /home/username
<Siphion> e il file è scomparso?
<Siphion> apri il terminale, dai "ls" e vedi se il file è all'interno della lista che viene restituita
<pac_> mi sfugge qualcosa del modo più spartano non vedo apri con il terminale
<pac_> è evidenziato in rosso
<Siphion> ok, quello è il file
<Siphion> rpm -i quelfile?
<pac_> si
<Siphion> cosa ti dice?
<pac_> cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm  Modelli   Scaricati
<Siphion> "rpm -iv cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm"
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Siphion> ciao ... :S
<pac_> errore dipenze fallite
<pac_> ciao
<Siphion> jester-: trasformando in un .deb sai se poi vengono automaticamente risolte le dipendenze?
<apache1> Giorno!
<Siphion> (da .rpm in .deb con Alien utility)
<pac_> no sono troppo novello di ubuntu
<pac_> ho installato pure alien ma non trova il file
<Siphion> pac_: il file ha questo nome "cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm" ed è nella tua home directory. Non può non vederlo D: controlla che tu non sbagli a digitare il nome. ti consiglio nel provare a utilizzare mentre scrivi il tasto tab che autocompleta il nome di files nel terminale.
<pac_> mi puoi ripetere il comando per alien
<Siphion> "sudo alien --to-deb cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm"
<pac_> grazie
<Siphion> dovresti aver ottenuto un file .deb se non è andato niente storto
<pac_> ora guardo in home
<pac_> non lo vedo
<pac_> è giusta la cartella o è andato a finire da qualche altra parte
<Siphion> no è nella cartella in cui c'era il file "cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm"
<Siphion> quindi se era nella tua home,è nella tua home
<pac_> allora non c'è
<Siphion> D:
<Siphion> il comando "alien" non ti ha segnalato nessun errore?
<pac_> dovrei avere un file deb
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859000/
<jester-> file:///usr/share/games/flightgear/Scenery/e000n30/Terrain/e000n30
<pac_> che dici ci sono errori
<Siphion> ... si :)
<pac_> ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Siphion> il pacchetto non è adatto al tuo computer (processore)
<pac_> ???
<Siphion> è possibile che tu abbia un amd64, sto andando a cercare il comando per capire questa cosa perchè non ne ho idea :D
<Siphion> in ogni caso ti serve un altro pacchetto rpm
<Siphion> o un altro deb
<pac_> cioè il drive che ho scaricato per la stampante non è giusto
<Siphion> "lscpu" su terminale
<Siphion> metti in pastebin.
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859003/
<Siphion> ma come mai la tua stampante non viene riconosciuta di default? Normalmente quando una stampante viene collegata via USB, linux ubuntu riconosce intelligentemente il tipo di driver che serve per utilizzarla :S
<pac_> come periferica credo di si ma poi quando vado su stampanti non c'è nulla
<Siphion> prova a vedere se puoi aggiungerla direttamente da "Stampanti"
<pac_> fatto non la trova
<pac_> che dici provo ad installare 10.04
<pac_> non vede la scheda audio non la stampante non vede il monitor
<pac_> devo scappare grazie per l'aiuto
<Siphion> hai installato la ISO di Ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<Siphion> buona giornata pac_  :)
<Phoebe> Ciao
<Phoebe> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Phoebe> per mettere su chiavetta ubuntu
<Phoebe> qualcuno può aiutari
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> uè. buongiorno a tutti! dilemma: come faccio ad avere numlock attivo all'avvio, con kubuntu? con ubuntu avevo trovato la soluzione sia per gdm che per lightdm, ma con kde... non so come fare... numlockx già installato
<filo1234> neramarea: prova a metterlo in /etc/rc.local
<filo1234> neramarea: l'intrfaccia cambia poco...
<filo1234> interfaccia*
<neramarea> cioè??
<filo1234> nel senso che non cambia nulla tra kubuntu ubuntu lxde in quel senso, numlockx va messo all'avvio di X
<neramarea> sì, no... scusa... quello l'avevo capito, ma... come faccio a metterlo lì? aggiungo una riga "numlockx on"?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> metti magari uno sleep 10;
<neramarea> mh. la cosa si complica...
<filo1234> prima di numlockx on
<filo1234> sleep 10; numlockx on
<neramarea> ops... ma qul è l'editor di kde???
<filo1234> io sono rimasto a kate
<filo1234> e poi non uso mai editor grafici per certe cose...quindi puoi sempre usare nano
<neramarea> eh... io provavo con un fantomatico kedit... ;-)
<neramarea> filo1234 ovviamente prima di exit 0, giusto?
<filo1234> neramarea: si
<neramarea> bon, fatto. riavvio e vediamo. mal che vada... ormai sono il RE dell'asfalto!
<neramarea> ;-)+
<neramarea> non ha funziato
<AngelForget> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<pac> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<AngelForget> ciao pac
<pac> qualcuno sa come si sta evolvendo ubuntu su tablet pc
<virunga> pac, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+tablet
<AngelForget> http://www.ipad-news.it/4106/ubuntu-su-tablet-ecco-utouch-in-funzione-su-un-tablet-dell-latitude-xt2/
<AngelForget> ecco qua pac
<pac> grazie però io cerco qualcosa per un convertibile
<pac> sai quei portatili che hanno lo schermo ruotante
<pac> pensi che vada bene lo stesso
<AngelForget> bene secondo me  la migliore scelta e Lubuntu
<pac> comunque in questo modo lo uso anch'io
<AngelForget> leggero , stabile e veloce pac
<pac> è in orizzontale che arrivano i problemi
<Siphion> dipende da che tablet si tratta
<Siphion> cioè
<Siphion> anzi
<pac> allora io ho un fujitsu lifbook t900
<pac> e puoi girare lo schermo ma la scrittura della pennsa no
<pac> pardo in verticale che arrivano i problemi
<Siphion> ecco, mettere lubuntu su un i3 è uno spreco :D
<Siphion> (parere mio :S)
<glpiana> ragazzi, questo canale è per il supporto. per chiacchierare passate su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> grazie
<Siphion> in ogni caso hai già cercato se ci sono delle iso pre-fatte per dispositivi multitouch?
<AngelForget> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=61339 ecco qua pac
<pac> nel video non passa mai in verticale
<pac> guardo subito
<pac> come si installa  fjbtndrv
<glpiana> pac, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat , qui non c'è supporto sulla compilazione e su pacchetti esterni
<pac> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Lxcc> ciao a tutti, devo fare un filmato autoprodotto in formato divx o dvd e devo metterci i sottotitoli. sapete consigliarmi un software su ubuntu che inserisca un file testo (srt, sub, ass) al video?  Cioe' come risultato vorrei un video che abbia i sottotitoli ma SENZA il file testo annesso.
<glpiana> Lxcc, vedi se vale ancora questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/AggiungereSottotitoli
<lorenzo_> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di assistenza per installare una webcam Logitech c270...
<lorenzo_> è impresa ardua?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, le logitech di solito vanno al volo. la cam è inserita? che programmi hai provato?
<lorenzo_> L'ho appena scartata dalla scatola... non saprei da dove iniziare la inserisco adesso e vedo che succede...
<glpiana> lorenzo_, in linea di massima se attachci la webcam non succede nulla. poi apri cheese, se non ce l'hai installalo, e vedi se ti visualizza la webcam
<glpiana> ma fin che non la attacchi non puoi pretendere che il sistema la riconosca :P
<lorenzo_> ok... :)
<filo1234> magari è apparso un pop up sul desktop... " oh guarda il mio padrone ha preso una webcam"
<glpiana> lol
<lorenzo_> magari lol
<lorenzo_> glpiana, cheese sembra già essere installato...
<lorenzo_> forse c'è qualche problema per aprirlo, ho la finestra ma è tutta bianca...
<lorenzo_> glpiana, il programma si è aperto ma è una finestra vuota...
<aiuto> mi serve aiuto
<aiuto> ho appena installato ubuntu  con wubi
<filo1234> lorenzo_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,492697.msg3849956.html
<aiuto> nemmeno come spegnere il pc
<aiuto> e non so come tornare a windows
<aiuto> perch se clicco su arresta non si spegne
<aiuto> cosa devo fare ?
<aiuto> c'è sempre windows vero ?
<filo1234> aiuto: premi ctrl+alt+f2 e quando sei in una finestra "nera" premi ctrl+alt+canc e dovrebbe riavviarsi
<aiuto> poi come faccio a tornare a windows ?
<filo1234> quando riavvii scegli windows invece di Ubuntu
<filo1234> o avvii uno o avvii l'altro
<aiuto> ok provo se non funziona torno
<aiuto> grazie
<lorenzo_> filo1234, grazie del link... ho installato quello che diceva... però non credo sia successo nulla di che...
 * nicotano saluta
<lorenzo_> filo1234 la "spia di funzionamento" è spenta...
<filo1234> lorenzo_: staccala e riattacala
<lorenzo_> filo1234, l'ho fatto, diciamo che ora la finestra di cheese è attiva, ma lo schermo è nero, e i comandi non sono accessibili...
<glpiana> lorenzo_, chiudi cheese e apri un terminale. scrivi guvcview
<lorenzo_> glpiana, mi pare abbia detto in inglese controllare che sia collegata o che sia installato il driver...
<lorenzo_> glpiana, comunque: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859246/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, scrivi lsusb       e pastebinna
<lorenzo_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859252/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, staccala, riattaccala e scrivi: dmesg | tail          e pastebinna
<lorenzo_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859257/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, hai altre porte usb cui attaccarla?
<lorenzo_> credo dietro il case... provo...
<glpiana> lorenzo_, dopo averla attaccata dai di nuovo dmesg | tail
<glpiana> lorenzo_, ma che versione hai di ubuntu?
<lorenzo_> glpiana, l'ultima... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859259/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, sta webcam dovrebbe andare al volo senza tante storie. passami lsmod
<glpiana> che poi me ne vado
<lorenzo_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/859271/
<lorenzo_> vai tranquilla... adesso va! :)
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<ermal> ciao ragazzi
<lorenzo_> grazie ciao:)
<ermal> vorrei un po di aiuto con la riconfigurazione grub
<ermal> perche non mi si avvia piu windows xp
<glpiana> !grub | ermal
<ubottu-it> ermal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ermal> ok adesso provo
<Lxcc> glpiana:  stavo provando avidemux ma l'applicazione dei filtri mi dice che non e' possibile applicarla in modalita' copia, purtroppo non e' chiaro come o cosa cambiare
 * AngelForget_AWAY is away: are not in line
<Lxcc> Odo:  sembra che abbia trovato: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TrpAmVGzkw
<Dig2> ciao jester-
<ermal> @ubottu-it     ho scaricato come dal link che mi hai dato ...e poi...
<ubottu-it> ermal: Error: "ubottu-it" is not a valid command.
<jester-> aiò Dig2
<Dig2> jester-, forse ho individuato cosa è successo sabato https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/901386
<^BRILL^> salve
<go^> Salve..mi sono accorto di aver un problema con Java (Ho fatto il test sul sito Sun e non funziona!) http://pastebin.com/76RHaWri
<go^> Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere ?
<eziodark> ciao. un mio amico ha ubuntu e da tre giorni ha un problema
<eziodark> non riesce più a entrare in internet,
<eziodark> viene sempre rediretto alla pagina di teletu, lui è abbonato fastweb.
<eziodark> cosa succede secondo voi?
<awake> eziodark, je hanno segato la linea
<eziodark> ma non capisco, forse prima si aggangiava a qualcun altro?
<eziodark> chi gliel ha segata?
<awake> eh, il gestore penso
<awake> bon, esco a comprare il tabacco
<eziodark> quindi contattare il gestore, ma perchè farlo se i pagamenti sono in regola? boh?
<eziodark> buona fumatina
<eziodark> :)
<awake> eziodark, hai sempre diritto ad accedere al servizio d'assistenza del tuo gestore
<eziodark> ok, domani è un altro giorno. grazie, buona passeggiata
<awake> chiama, lancia due urlacci a $operatore_di_turno e vedrai che tutto si risolve
<eziodark> povero...eheheh
<eziodark> ciao
<micheg> go^ di solito è java -version non java --version
<peppe84> mi è successo con un router tiscali. si erano perse le configurazioni. basta chiamarli per ripristinare il segnale.
<micheg> e sempre se non sbaglio il plugin per il browser sta nel pacchetto icedtea6-plugin
<micheg> non c'è ancora il jre 7 come plugin del browser
<micheg> per questo ti fallisce il testa su java.com
<Siphion> Non c'è il sun-java6-plugin?
<micheg> apt-cache mi dice icedtea6-plugin
<micheg> credo ora si portino solo openjdk
<micheg> non più sun-*
<Siphion> Io utilizzo il java6-plugin della Sun
<micheg> ma io sto utilizzando openjdk non mi ha mai dato grossi problemi, nemmeno col sdk di android
<Siphion> A me si :S
<micheg> quindi direi che per le applet ci si può fidare
<micheg> ah ah ah
<micheg> ok ;-)
<micheg> allora
<Siphion> jFlap ad esempio ;)
<FloodBotIt1> micheg: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Siphion> Costruttore di automi
<micheg> mi hai beccato in uscita sennò provavo
<Siphion> :)
<Chello> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Chello> C'è qualcuno disposto a darmi un aiuto per favore? :)
<Siphion> Fai la tua domanda Chello, chi è in grado ti aiuta sicuramente :D
<Chello> Perfetto ;) Ora sto usando Ubuntu 11.10, ma nel mio secondo computer ho 10.04. Il problema di quest'ultimo pc è che, mentre sull'11.10 trovo i software aggiornati nelle repo, nella 10.04 no. C'è un modo per aggiornare alle repo più recenti anche la mia amata 10.04? Ringrazio in anticipo :D
<awake> :\
<awake> ti faccio io una domanda
<awake> perchè?
<Chello> Lo so :/ anche io vorrei aggiornare, ma è un netbook, poco potente, Unity va a un frame per minuto, Shell non ne parliamo, e se provassi a rimettere Gnome 2 va compunque più lentamente che con 10.04.
<awake> bah
<awake> se mi ricordo bene ubuntu 11.10 c'è l'opzione gnome2 per pc lenti
<awake> or something like
<Siphion> Chello: se è un NetBook poco potente prova a installare una distribuzione con un ambiente grafico più prestante
<Siphion> Come LXDE (Lubuntu) oppure XFCE (Xubuntu)
<Chello> Mhhh.... non ci avevo pensato! Grazie!
<Chello> Posso fare un altra domanda a proposito sempre su DE?
<Siphion> Provali entrambi in Live e poi scegli quello che più ti piace ;)
<Chello> Avevo già provato tempo fa LDE, e me lo ricordo più carino di XFCE
<Siphion> Decisamente anch'io, anche se penso siano gusti personali :)
<Chello> Una domandina per invece quello potente, che ora monta Gnome 3: Non ci sarebbe una specie di "ibrido" tra Gnome 2 e Gnome 3? Oppure qualcosa che possa "aprire" un po di più Gnome 3? Sto provando le Gnome Extension, ed è già qualcosa, ma secondo la vostra esperienza che mi suggerite?
<Siphion> Mi pare che Linux Mint integri bene questo concetto :S
<Chello> Comunque Lubuntu l'avevo già provato, e non partiva neanche la live. Ora almeno parte :D Proviamo se installandolo viene fuori una bella cosa
<Chello> Esatto, solo che la mia domanda è: Tutto quello che c'è per Ubuntu lo trovo anche su Mint? Ci avevo già pensato, ma mi fermo al discorso Repository soprattutto, nel senso, tutti i Software per Ubu c'è anche su Mint?
<Siphion> Si, Linux Mint di serie è una Ubuntu derivata.
<Siphion> Devo andare :) buona serata!
<Chello> Buona sera :D Adesso provo di nuovo Mint!
<laserbuntu> ciao, ho un problema con i permessi ad una partizione ntfs, dove dentro c'è il file system di winzoz, ho letto la guida su ubuntu.it ma non c'ho capito gran che, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<attempt> la monta?
<attempt> se vedi i file ma vuoi cambiare i permessi non puoi.
<laserbuntu> si, la monta, riesco ad entrarci ma non riesco a creare directory, ne files
<catai> Buonasera, ho appena istallato Ubuntu Tv, ma non riesco a farlo funzionare, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ciao come upgradeo amule al 2.31. sulla 10.04?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: come la monti, da filemanager?
<laserbuntu> enzotib: si da file manager
<enzotib> laserbuntu: se lo fai da terminale hai maggior controllo
<enzotib> laserbuntu: digita il comando mount in un terminale, e tutto quello che esce lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | laserbuntu
<ubottu-it> laserbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laserbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/859469/     così, va bene?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: va bene
<enzotib> laserbuntu: ora ls -l /media/CE14F2CF14F2B993 /media/SYSTEM, sempre su pastebin
<laserbuntu> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859478/
<catai> grazie lo stesso, ciao
<enzotib> laserbuntu: sudo umount /media/SYSTEM && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<laserbuntu> enzotib:  il terminale restituisce :   mount: tipo di filesystem 'ntfs-3g' sconosciuto
<laserbuntu> enzotib: però aspetta, la mia partizione è nel sda2, provo col comando in quella partizione?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: no
<enzotib> laserbuntu: su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<laserbuntu> 11.10
<enzotib> laserbuntu: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<enzotib> (anche se è strano che manchi)
<laserbuntu> enzotib: poi ripeto il comando?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: prova da filemanager
<laserbuntu> enzotib: niente, forse va riavviato nautilus o ubuntu?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: ma l'installazione che ti ho fatto fare ha effettivamente installato qualcosa?
<laserbuntu> si
<enzotib> laserbuntu: prova a riavviare
<laserbuntu> so ha installato il prog, ora riavvio, ci sentiamo tra qualche minuto
<laserbuntu> enzotib:  ok, ora funziona, puoi spendere 2 righe di spiegazione?
<enzotib> laserbuntu: ci sono due driver per ntfs
<enzotib> laserbuntu: quello del kernel che è read-only e quello -3g che è un modulo esterno
<enzotib> laserbuntu: in genere ntfs-3g viene installato di default, tu l'avrai rimosso per sbaglio
<laserbuntu> enzotib: ora ho capito, l'altro ieri ho provato ad aggiornare il kernel, ma per qualche strano motivo non mi è riuscito, l'ho tolto e ripristinato l'attuale, forse mi ha tolto anche questo programma
<enzotib> probabile
<laserbuntu> enzotib: comunque molte grazie, lo dicono tutti che la comunità ubuntu è formidabile ed in questo caso mi sei stato di grande aiuto
<laserbuntu> enzotib: ancora grazie, non ti disturbo oltre, a presto
<enzotib> ciao laserbuntu
<apprendistabuntu> salve
<apprendistabuntu> ci sarebbe qualcuno a risolvere qualche mio dubbio??
<enzotib> !chiedi | apprendistabuntu
<ubottu-it> apprendistabuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<apprendistabuntu> installando ubuntu e mantenendo windows avrò particolari svantaggi rispetto ad avere solo ubuntu eliminando windows?
<enzotib> apprendistabuntu: tranne lo spazio, nessuna differenza
<apprendistabuntu> in RAM non avrò windows giusto? solo un problema di spazio in hard disk?
<enzotib> apprendistabuntu: sì, solo spazio disco
<apprendistabuntu> grazie :)
<enzotib> che comunque puoi leggere a scrivere anche da ubuntu
<attempt> un win in casa tienilo.
<apprendistabuntu> si infatti ho pensato di mettere ubuntu solo sul netbook
<apprendistabuntu> sul netbook quale versione è preferibile mettere? considerando 1 gb di RAM e tutte le caratteristiche tipiche di un normalissimo netbook
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, chiedo anche qui perchè in lista +1 non risponde nessuno (e comunque il problema non è strettamente legato alla versione in sviluppo). Sto provando a correggere il bug #762167 e così ho aggiunto ai miei repository la seguente riga: deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse e tutto funzionava (cioè con apt-get source scaricavo i sorgenti corretti). Ho impostato ad oneiric la release di d
<enzotib> Zagorax: ci manca il finale
<Zagorax> ops, riscrivo a rate
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, chiedo anche qui perchè in lista +1 non risponde nessuno (e comunque il problema non è strettamente legato alla versione in sviluppo). Sto provando a correggere il bug #762167
<Zagorax> e così ho aggiunto ai miei repository la seguente riga: deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse e tutto funzionava (cioè con apt-get source scaricavo i sorgenti corretti).
<Zagorax> Ho impostato ad oneiric la release di default in apt.conf, ma adesso se do il comando apt-get -t precise source light-themes, mi dice che precise non è un valore valido per APT::Default-release... mi sapete dire il perchè? Grazie
<enzotib> Zagorax: link al bug, tanto per capire?
<Zagorax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/762167 eccolo. Semplice dipendenza mancante.
<Zagorax> ma il dubbio non è tanto correlato al bug, quanto piuttosto il perchè non accetti precise come nome di release...
<enzotib> sì, ho capito
<enzotib> fammi leggere un po' di manpages
<enzotib> Zagorax: intanto fa vedere apt.conf su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Zagorax
<ubottu-it> Zagorax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zagorax> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/859540/ una sola riga! :)
<enzotib> Zagorax: e anche il sources.list
<Zagorax> eccolo, la riga aggiunta da me è l'ultima http://paste.ubuntu.com/859550/
<enzotib> Zagorax: naturalmente hai fatto un update
<Zagorax> non dovevo?
<enzotib> certo che dovevi, ma magari ti era sfuggito
<Zagorax> però aspetta, l'update l'ho fatto prima di impostare oneiric come default...
<Zagorax> aspè che riprovo
<Zagorax> no, non è cambiato nulla...
<Zagorax> l'errore esatto è il seguente
<Zagorax> E: Il valore "precise" non è valido per APT::Default-Release poiché tale release non è disponibile dalle sorgenti
<jester-> !pbuilder | Zagorax
<ubottu-it> Zagorax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<jester-> ti fa pure il caffè intanto che pacca
<enzotib> Zagorax: ma dato che hai aggiunto solo un repo src, secondo me non serve modificare apt.conf
<enzotib> Zagorax: tanto non c'è il rischi che ti installi binary da precise perché più recenti
<Zagorax> jester-, proprio in quella guida c'è scritto di usare apt-get source per recuperare il sorgente :)
<enzotib> Zagorax: cancella apt.conf, che ho provato e a me funziona
<jester-> Zagorax: lo fa pbuilder, basta impostarlo ad usare i repo pango
<Zagorax> enzotib, sì lo so... infatti alla fine lo posso tranquillamente togliere...
<Zagorax> enzotib, certo, togliendo apt.conf funziona perchè scarica direttamente quelli precise senza specificare la versione
<enzotib> Zagorax, tu scarichi molto spesso sorgenti?
<Zagorax> potrei iniziare se continuo a collaborare col gruppo sviluppo! :D proprio per questo avevo modificato apt.conf in modo da dover "selezionare" di volta in volta la sorgente interessata
<Zagorax> jester-, ma pbuilder mi da il tempo di modificarli dopo averli scaricati? perchè finora io l'ho sempre visto scaricare e pacchettizzare tutto di fila
<jester-> Zagorax: spiega modificare
<Zagorax> ad esempio per correggere quel bug c'è soltanto da modificare il file control per aggiungere la dipendenza mancante
<enzotib> Zagorax, io sto provando, e non mi dà nessun errore, in conpenso scarica sempre da precise, alla faccia dell'apt.conf e dell'opzione -t
<pietro> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere perchè non mi fa entrare in un canale irc (se siete disposti a rispondermi)
<enzotib> pietro, chi è che non ti fa entrare?
<pietro> è un canale irc di anonymous (non so se lo conoscete)
<pietro> è italiano
<enzotib> pietro, non credo sia un problema legato a ubuntu, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietro> lo so, prima ci riuscivo ma adesso no
<pietro> non è un problema di connessione
<pietro> ?
<apache1> Sera!
<virunga> !chat | pietro
<ubottu-it> pietro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zagorax> enzotib, sistema che vai, comportamento strano che trovi... :D a me scarica da oneiric se c'è apt.conf...
<pietro> ok
<pietro> in ogni caso noto un problema solo adesso, quando cerco di vedere qualche video sento uno strano rumore, come fanno a volte le radio (quando vado sul canale sbagliato)
<enzotib> Zagorax, stavo provando con un pacchetto che è solo in precise
<Guest71214> salve potreste aiutarmi ad installare cinelerra su Ubuntu 11.10
<virunga> !installazione | Guest71214
<ubottu-it> Guest71214: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<virunga> Guest71214, ho sbagliato. Trovi molte guide su come installare un programma
<virunga> Guest71214, cinelerra è presente nel software center?
<Guest71214> no
<Guest71214> non riesco a trovare istruzioni per aggingere il ppa al sources.list
<virunga> Guest71214, forse questo può aiutarti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<Guest71214> ok grazie ho risloto il problema
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Kalce> come faccio a disabilitare i suoni di sistema di avvio di ubuntu? io uso ubuntu 10.04
<kisel> sera, uso ubuntu 11.10 ed è da un po' che il suono d'avvio non si sente più, ho provato a seguire alcune guide in rete riguardanti comandi da terminale ma non sono riuscito a risolvere, speravo si risolvesse con degli aggiornamenti ma ancora nulla qualcuno sa come risolvere definitivamente?
<beppe> ciao a tutti
<beppe> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10 installato da wubi non parte più
<awake> salve, sapete dirmi come installare photoshop su ubuntu?
<beppe> Mi sono accorto che all'avvio ho il seguente : Try (hd0,0) : NTFS5 : no wubildr  . Try (hd0,1) : NTFS5 : error : "prefix" is not set
<bodhibob> !wine | awake
<ubottu-it> awake: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<kkuno> ciao
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema, mi dite come fare ad installare l'ultima versione di libreoffice? con ubuntu 11.10 non riesco ad aggiornare un bel nulla nonostante abbi aggiunto il relativo ppa; c'è un bug per caso? help me
<miki> c'è nessuno?
<virunga> miki, sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<miki> virunga: ho provato mille volte ma non scarica nulla, non aggiorna un bel nulla
<GiambalaGiambala> oppure puoi scrivere i due comandi separati
<miki> c'è nessuno?
<virunga> miki, non hai ricevuto la mia risposta?
<miki> virunga: si, ti ho anche risposto, non aggiorna nulla...ho fatto come dici
<virunga> miki, non ho visto la risposta forse perchè è caduta la linea
<virunga> miki, cosa dice quando esegui il comando?
<grish> non mi funziona l'audio di wine, soluzioni possibili?
<m8> come mai con i driver nvidia e dual head, viene rilevato un unico grande display piuttosto che due separati?
<miki> virunga: non dice nulla, ho aggiunto il repo, ho fatto update, ho fatto upgrade, ma non esce nulla
<miki> come s non ci fosse nulla da scaricare...ergo nessun aggiornamento
<virunga> miki, perchè hai aggiunto un repo se libreoffice c'è di default?
<esulu> we
<miki> perchè di default l'aggiornamento non va alla 3.5.0, tu che non hai il repo riesci ad aggiornare?
<grish> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi con l'audio di wine?
<ludovicoariosto> ubuntu studio 11.10 può essere installato accanto a win come si può fare con ubuntu?
<ludovicoariosto> ubuntu studio 11.10 può essere installato accanto a win come si può fare con ubuntu?
<ludovicoariosto> grazie a tutti per le splendide risposte
<miki> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-28
<tull> come posso leggere in ubuntu una penna formattata con exfat?
<Siphion> dovrebbe avvenire di default tull, non viene montata?
<tull> no
<Siphion> con il comando "lsusb" viene riconosciuta?
<tull> forse va installato util-linux-ng 2.18 come dice qua: http://code.google.com/p/exfat/wiki/QuckStartGuide
<Siphion> (nel senso, la vedi comparire nella lista?)
<tull> io ho la versione 2.17
<tull> si, Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1307:0165 Transcend Information, Inc. 2GB/4GB Flash Drive
<Siphion> il comando "lsblk" dovrebbe segnalarti allora un sdN non montato (ossia senza rami)
<tull> Siphion, provo con questa guida
<Siphion> ok :) tull
<Siphion> (potresti provare direttamente ad andare in "gestore dischi" e vedere se puoi montare da lì ;) tull )
<tull> devo disintallre prima il pacchetto util-linux vecchio?
<tull> Siphion, già fatto ma da li non si può
<tull> so che gestore dischi è un gran pezzo di software
<Siphion> controlla dal gestore pacchetti quale versione ai attualmente installata sul sistema di util-linux
<Siphion> hai*
<tull> la 2.17
<tull> 2.17.2
<tull> faccio il make install on util-linux 18?
<Siphion> non penso ci sia nei repo :S
<Siphion> ah no aspetta
<Siphion> la mia versione è 2.19
<tull> io ho ubuntu lucid
<Siphion> mh
<tull> senza la versione linux-utils 2.18 non posso avere il mount automatico di exfat
<tull> il che è scomodissimo
<tull> se è cosi riformatto in fat la penna
<tull> dici che se installo faccio casini?
<Siphion> non saprei, stavo guardando in giro ed effettivamente senza la 2.18 non è possibile effettuare un mounting all'inserimento
<Siphion> a meno che di fare uno script che controlla ogni tot che sia stato inserito un nuovo dispositivo
<Siphion> a quel punto bisognerebbe riconoscere che è exfat, penso sia questa la parte difficile
<Siphion> poi montarlo con un comando, lanciare il nautilus
<Siphion> e lo script "riuscirebbe"
<Siphion> però bell'ansia avere lo script che ogni tot controlla...
<Siphion> (come se già non lo facessero altri demoni)
<tull> se non riesco ad avere l'exfat automatico passo a fat
<tull> è che la versione 1.19 richiede troppe altre cose
<tull> 2.19
<Siphion> risolvere tante dipendenze potrebbe risultare frustrante
<Siphion> si, effettivamente la soluzione più semplice è utilizzare un altro fs
<tull> si troppi casini per nulla, rimetto il filesystem fat
<tull> Siphion, grazie infinite comunque
<tull> :)
<Siphion> ma figurati :S fatto nulla tull
<tull> tu puoi avere exfat automatico ma io non ancora
<tull> io aspetto la lts di ubuntu 12.04
<tull> tu che ubuntu hai Siphion ?
<Siphion> io sto su Linux Mint :)
<tull> ah linux mint
<tull> non hai digerito Unity?
<Siphion> eh già, ho provato ad usarlo un paio di mesi fa, non mi dispiaceva la storia "tasto finestra windows"+numero per l'apertura veloce delle applicazioni preferite
<tull> ma?
<Siphion> però preferisco di gran lunga il sistema GNOME3/2 di linuc mint :)
<tull> cosa cambia da ubuntu lucid?
<tull> questo è kde o gnome? http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/lisa/lisa_light.png
<tull> sai a me cosa manca in gnome?
<tull> la ricerca nel menu
<tull> che menu c'è lì?
<Siphion> c'è un menù simile a quello di gnome2
<Siphion> ma ora che mi viene in mente, penso che si possa mettere tranquillamente un pannello con il menù di gnome2
<tull> ed ha gnome 3?
<tull> sembra bella quetsa ultima versione di linux mint
<tull> la 12
<Siphion> A me piace molto :) la utilizzo su un netbook ed è cmq abbastanza prestante
<tull> più o meno come ubuntu?
<tull> ed è un progetto che c'è da un po' o è recente?
<Siphion> è una derivata di ubuntu, per il mio modesto parere è quasi uguale
<Siphion> alcuni software sono diversi
<Siphion> ma i repo son gli stessi
<Siphion> Allora io mi ricordo di una prima piacevole versione di Linux Mint con la 9
<Siphion> Linux Mint 9 ebbe successo
<tull> come è la realizzazione del MSGE?
<Siphion> ma magari ebbe successo come prima
<tull> l'idea è bella
<Siphion> cos'è il MSGE? :)
<tull> Mint Gnome Shell Extensions
<Siphion> ah!
<tull> "MGSE" (Mint Gnome Shell Extensions) is a desktop layer on top of Gnome 3 that makes it possible for you to use Gnome 3 in a traditional way
<Siphion> si bè
<tull> You can disable all components within MGSE to get a pure Gnome 3 experience, or you can enable all of them to get a Gnome 3 desktop that is similar to what you’ve been using before
<Siphion> Non funziona alla grande ^^'
<tull> in che senso?
<Siphion> molte volte occorre effettuare un riavvio se si disabilita un componente
<Siphion> per vederlo effettivamente modificato
<Siphion> o rimosso
<Siphion> Non ho cmq ancora controllato nessuna plugin extra al di fuori di quelli di serie
<tull> in realtà il supporto per ubuntu lucid è fino a fine 2013
<tull> secondo te il menu con una ricerca si puo avere in ubuntu?
<tull> Siphion, per colmare la lacuna uso gnome do
<Siphion> non c'è la ricerca in alto a sinistra in unity?
<Siphion> ah aspetta
<Siphion> usi lucid!
<tull> ah si uso lucid
<tull> ho ancora gnome 2
<Siphion> non c'era nessun tipo di ricerca disponibile in quel bel menu a 3? Applicazioni Sistema NonMiRicordo?
<Siphion> non era tipo sottosistema?
<tull> nessuna ricerca
<tull> ricerca solo con il mouse
<Siphion> mh... e un plugin per la top/bottom bar?
<tull> mi sembra di no
<tull> notte
<maXXer> buonasera
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> buongiorno qualcuno ha esperienza dei tablet pc con ubuntu
<pac_> qualcuno sa qualcosa di drivers wacom
<grish> ciao a tutti
<grish> c'è qualuno?
<grish> audio wine?
<pac_> ciao ci sono io ma sono messo peggio di te mi sa
<pac_> trovare un aiuto è dura
<glpiana> ola
<rpreziusi> ola
<rpreziusi> glpiana: conosci fluxbox ?
<glpiana> sì, so cos'è e l'ho usato. parla
<rpreziusi> sto cercando un type breaker
<rpreziusi> come su gnome
<glpiana> rpreziusi, cosa sarebbe un type braker?
<glpiana> *breaker
<rpreziusi> che mi conta quanti minuti utilizzo il pc per dirmi di interrompere le attivita' per qualche minuto
<rpreziusi> lavorando al pc ho bisogno spesso di fare delle pause, ma non trovo uno strumento che mi sappia contare i minuti di utilizzo del pc
<glpiana> rpreziusi, dici che gnome ce l'ha. come si chiama il rpogramma di gnome che fa sta cosa?
<rpreziusi> su gnome 2: Preferenze > Tastiera > typing_break
<rpreziusi> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/prefs-keyboard.html.en#goscustdesk-86
<glpiana> rpreziusi, dammi un attimo che cerco
<glpiana> !info workrave
<glpiana> non c'è ubot-it -.-
<glpiana> rpreziusi, prova a vedere il programma workrave, è nei repository
<rpreziusi> ok, provo
<Matt_91website> 'giorno a tutti!
<Matt_91website> se do il comando: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1 mi dice: Il pacchetto "virtualbox-4.1" non ha candidati da installare . Sapete come potrei risolvere?
<OverMe> prendi il pacco dal sito
<Matt_91website> OverMe: vabbè, io volevo installar edai repository...
<glpiana> Matt_91website, a che pro?
<OverMe> la versione dei repo (se c'è ancora) è scema
<glpiana> Matt_91website, ha meno funzionalità quello dei repo... a meno che tu abbia messo il repo di quello di oracle
<Matt_91website> glpiana: pensavo fosse più decente dai repository io :D
<glpiana> Matt_91website, eh sì, nei repo è più recente di quella di chi lo fa
<Matt_91website> io ho messo i repo di oracle
<enzotib> io credo che siete arretrati, quella dei repo non è più ose
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> ah ok, scrivi: apt-cache policy virtualbox
<Matt_91website> a me basa che vai
<glpiana> enzotib, osè?
<Matt_91website> decentemente
<glpiana> !paste | Matt_91website
<ubottu-it> Matt_91website: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> sudo apt-get install virtualbox, e installa l'ultima disponibile non OSE
<enzotib> altrimenti sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<OverMe> enzotib, su che repo?
<glpiana> universe
<enzotib> ecco
<Matt_91website> glpiana: virtualbox:   Installato: (nessuno)   Candidato:  4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1   Tabella versione:      4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe amd64 Packages
<Matt_91website> -.-"
<Matt_91website> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860252/
<glpiana> Matt_91website,  scrivi: apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.1
<Matt_91website> (scusate lo spam involontario
<Matt_91website> glpiana: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto virtualbox-4.1
<glpiana> Matt_91website, apt-cache search virtualbox
<Matt_91website> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/860254/
<Matt_91website> (comunque sto installando il deb scaricato da oracle)
<glpiana> Matt_91website, sicuro di avere i repo di oracle?
<Matt_91website> glpiana: certo, lo ho appena messo
<Matt_91website> glpiana: questo: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<glpiana> Matt_91website, eppure...
<glpiana> Matt_91website, ma hai dato update dopo averlo aggiunto?
<Matt_91website> glpiana: certo ho fatto un bel uptate ed anche upgare che era un po che non aggiornavo :D
<Matt_91website> *upgrade
<Matt_91website> *upgrade
<glpiana> Matt_91website, sudo apt-get update e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<Matt_91website> glpiana: ora mi dice Impossibile recuperare http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/oneiric/Release ma un attimo fa non mi diceva così
<Matt_91website> glpiana: forse è questo il problema
<glpiana> Matt_91website, eh, direi
<Matt_91website> glpiana: vabbè, installato il deb e funziona mi dispiace però per il repository :D
<glpiana> Matt_91website, levalo il repo
<Matt_91website> glpiana: si si
<Matt_91website> grazie glpiana ;)
<glpiana> :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video .ogv da ubuntuscreencasts, il problema è che si creano degli artefatti nel video, una volta scaricato, quando lo riproduco con gnome mplayer, cioè sono principalmente dei quadratini neri che appaiono a caso
<cristian_c> ho provato anche con mplayer da terminale, purtroppo però ottengo lo stesso risultato. Ho provato ad aumentare la cache di mplayer. La cache video corrente era 2048, l'ho aumentata della metà e quindi sono arrivato a 3072
<cristian_c> però gli artefatti sullo schermo continuano a manifestarsi
<Matt_91website> cristian_c: non è che è il video difettato?
<Matt_91website> ho un altro dilemma. ho una macchina virtuale ed a forza di cambare la sceda di rete mi sono aumentati il numero della eth* non si può fare pulizia?
<Matt_91website> cristian_c: prova a darmi l'url che lo scarico io
<cristian_c> solo quando lo riproduco con vlc, il video viene riprodotto senza difetti. Quindi ho provato altre uscite video, ma il problema non si risolve
<cristian_c> sì, te lo passo
<cristian_c> http://blip.tv/file/get/Ubuntuscreencasts-HowToSignTheUbuntuCoC396.ogv
<cristian_c> le uscite che ho provato sono: gl, gl2, - x11, xv, xvmc, vdpau
<cristian_c> *x11
<cristian_c>  come posso fare per scoprire il problema e/o risolverlo?
<cristian_c> Matt_91website, quale sistema guest hai usato?
<Matt_91website> cristian_c: io lo vedo benissimo sia con Google Chrome che con totem
<cristian_c> Matt_91website, qualche idea?
<Matt_91website> cristian_c: ma se fossi su windows direi che è un problema di driver video, non so se su linux il problema può essere lo stesso
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Matt_91website> giorno massimo18
<cristian_c> Matt_91website, uhm, non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> Matt_91website, grazie comunque per il supporto
<glpiana> cristian_c, mi pare avessimo già chiarito che era un problema legato alla scheda video
<Siphion> Buongiorno :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leonessa> ciao qui si scrive in italiano?
<leonessa> o solo inglese?
<OverMe> sì
<leonessa> grazie
<leonessa> ho bisogno di sapere un download per eliminare definitivamente file su chivetta
<leonessa> chiavetta
<leonessa> nessuno puo' indicarrmi qualche programma?
<leonessa> grazie
<Siphion> in che senso leonessa? vuoi liberare spazio su una chiavetta? E' possibile effettundo una formatazzione della chiavetta
<Siphion> effettuando* formattazione*
<leonessa> no, quando cancelli i dati di una usb non vengono cancellati definitivamente, infatti esistono programmi che li recuperano! ma esistono programmi che li cancellano def.! Ecco a me serve un programma del genere!
<glpiana> ola
<leonessa> ?
<glpiana> leonessa, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=240034.msg1659979
<leonessa> ma come e' complicato!!!
<Siphion> esiste anche il comando shred anche
<Siphion> leonessa, http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/formattazione-zero-fill-hard-disk/
<glpiana> Siphion, per cortesia non postare guide esterne su questo canale
<filo1234> leonessa: vai tranquillo che anche se formatti 200 volte è possibile recuperare i files, l'unico modo per cancellare i dati è bruciarla, e dato che non penso abbia i segreti della nasa o wikileaks, vivi sereno
<leonessa> ok grazie!! una risposta chiara e sicura!!
<tonymanenti> ciao a tutti
<tonymanenti> un informazione
<glpiana> con l'apostrofo
<tonymanenti> pardon
<leonessa> si hai ragione non  rendo la chiavetta e me la tengo!!
<leonessa> glpiana come sei fiscale!! ahah
<tonymanenti> io sono nuovo in questo "mondo"
<tonymanenti> vorrei sapere informazioni su come istallare ubuntu su un vecchio windows xp tramite chiavetta usb
<leonessa> ciao a tuuti
<leonessa> tutti
<filo1234> !installazione | tonymanenti
<ubottu-it> tonymanenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tonymanenti> grazie
<tonymanenti> !installazione
<leonessa> come faccio a scollegarmi?
<tonymanenti> ma il file quanto è grande?
<filo1234> qual efile?
<tonymanenti> la iso
<filo1234> cd 698mb circa
<filo1234> se sta in un cd :)
<tonymanenti> grazie mille
<tonymanenti> scusate se sono un pò pesantuccio ma sono proprio nuovo e vorrei scoprire se ubuntu è così spaziale come mi hanno detto
<tonymanenti> ma esistono versioni per mac o per tablet?
<jester-> tonymanenti:  per tablet non so ma su entrambi non è il massimo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jester-> deve ancora crescere molto per prendere osx ios e android
<ago> ciao a tutti!
<ago> per usare s2disk bisogna essere necessariamente superuser?
<filo1234> ago: cos'è s2disk?
<ago> è il comando per usare l'ibernazione con il pacchetto uswsusp
<ago> se do il comando senza essere superuser mi restituisce s2disk: Could not lock myself. Reason: Cannot allocate memory
<tonymanenti> grazie
<tonymanenti> gentilissimo
<filo1234> ago: non lo so non l'ho mai usato il man cosa dice?
<filo1234> ago: comunque ho visto il man
<filo1234>  8   Comandi per l'amministrazione del sistema (solitamente solo per root)
<filo1234> è nella sezione 8 quindi ^
<Siphion> lancialo con sudo ago :) non è un grosso problema
<ago> hm! quindi necessita il su
<filo1234> ago: sudo
<ago> ;)
<ago> ci provo rientro tra qualche minuto se tutto va bene altrimenti mi servirà qualche minuto in piu!
<ago> buone 1/2 notizie... il computer si è ibernato penso in maniera opportuna è partito cercando di caricare l'immagine ma dopo mi si è bloccato
<filo1234> ago: ma hai impostato una swap abbastanza grande da supportare l'ibernazione/sospensione?
<ago> si sono quasi 7 Gb
<ago> la swap aveva priority= -1
<ago> avevo letto in un forum che era meglio cambiarlo e portarlo ad 1 l'ho fatto ma non cambia un granchè
<ago> la cosa strana è che quando il pc riparte
<Siphion> ragazzi. La luminosità del monitor del portatile "non mi torna". E' impostata al massimo ma mi sembra che non lo sia. Ho controllato in /sys/class/backlight/. All'interno ho le dir acpi_video0 e intel_backlight. Entrambe le cartelle hanno i file max_brightness e actual_brightness i cui valori sono uguali. Quindi effettivamente il sistema ha impostasto la luminosità al massimo.. qualcuno sa se è possibile "overlighttare" un lcd?
<ago> riprende l'immagine che crea prima di ibernarsi, si allaccia lla partizione di resume
<ago> ho fatto la foto alle linee che mi spuntano:
<ago> loading image data pages... 100%
<ago> sembra che carichi l'immagine... l'unico "errore" o cosa che non mi convince è nelle prime righe mi dice
<ago> resume: libgcrypt version:1.5.0      looking for splash ssystem... none     cannot open inpput directory : no nsuch file or directory
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho letto adesso
<cristian_c> glpiana, non ho risolto cambiando con le uscite citate
<glpiana> cristian_c, ho capito. l'hai scritto prima. secondo me è una questione di scheda video. se hai un altro pc con scheda video differente prova a visualizzare lo stesso file con lo stesso programma e vedi se hai gli stessi problemi grafici
<cristian_c> glpiana, è vero non ci ho pensato
<cristian_c> glpiana, ma un problema di driver dunque?
<glpiana> cristian_c, anche se quella prova te l'ho già fatta io la scorsa settimana
<glpiana> cristian_c, secondo me sì
<cristian_c> è un'ipotesi :)
<cristian_c> comunque la prova la farò :)
<cristian_c> grazie
<glpiana> cristian_c, puoi semrpe provare a prendere il video, convertirlo in un altro formato e vedere se mplayer lo legge correttamente
<cristian_c> uhm, posso fare anche questo
<ago> come si puo' risolvere il fatto che se mando il pc in ibernazione al resume carica l'immagine ma poi si non va avanti
<ago> sento di essere vicino alla soluzione perchè prima non riusciva a fare niente si spegneva e basta... ora è come se mancasse un passo...
<glpiana> ago, a me da piuttosto l'idea che non fnziona ilr esume
<glpiana> *il resume
<ago> cioè? il fatto è che
<ago> quando riavvio dopo aver ibernato
<glpiana> !enter | ago
<ubottu-it> ago: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<disperato> QUALCUNO MI AIUTA
<OverMe> solo se scrivi in minuscolo
<glpiana> !aiuto | disperato
<ubottu-it> disperato: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<disperato> ok
<disperato> scusate
<disperato> allora
<glpiana> !enter | disperato
<ubottu-it> disperato: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ago> parte il grub, dopo di che il resume, e mi spuntano alcune righe in cui mi dice che carica l'immagine, l'ultima riga dice image successfully loaded dopo di che si ferma
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> ago, appunto, qualcosa rimane bloccato e non conclude la cosa. magari è la scheda video, magari è altro
<disperato> ho un notebook sul quale non posso più formattarlo perchè non ha i drive per far partire il cd di ripristino
<massimo18> ?
<disperato> posso a questo punto risolvere installare ubuntu direttamente
<massimo18> disperato, parli di windows?
<disperato> si
<filo1234> ago: cosa vuol dire si ferma?
<ago> la cosa che non mi convince è che carica l'immagine ma dopo averla caricata si ferma... e come se manca qualche cosa che gli dice hai l'immagine ora falla partire
<filo1234> ago: cosa vuol dire si ferma?
<disperato> allora?
<ago> non va avanti rimane con la scritta image successlully loaded  e non fa più nulla
<OverMe> disperato, e allora cosa? qual'è il problema?
<disperato> ho gia scritto
<filo1234> ago: si ma voglio dire....è bloccato?? puoi switchare ad esempio tra le consolle tty? o cosa?
<OverMe> <disperato> posso a questo punto risolvere installare ubuntu direttamente <-- questo non è un problema
<filo1234> e nemmeno un adomanda
<disperato> ho un notebook sul quale non posso più formattarlo perchè non ha i drive per far partire il cd di ripristino
<ago> per sbloccare la situazione dopo do alt-ctrl-canc e riparte ma come un normale boot
<glpiana> disperato, il cd di ripristino è un cd di ripristino di windows, quindi esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<OverMe> disperato, e questo l'abbiamo capito, quindi?
<filo1234> ago: se prmi alt+f8?
<disperato> posso installare ubuntu a questo punto?
<filo1234> si
<OverMe> disperato, sicuro
<disperato> come
<glpiana> !usb | disperato
<ubottu-it> disperato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<filo1234> !installazione | disperato
<ubottu-it> disperato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ago> non ho provato giusto con f8  ma con altri alt+fx non switchava
<filo1234> ago: prova, non vorrei che X andasse su su F8
<glpiana> ago, quanta ram hai?
<ago> 4Gb e la swap è di 7gb
<massimo18> ?
<disperato> ma devo avere gia ubuntu per quel procedimento
<ago>  filo1234 con f8 cosa dovrebbe darmi
<filo1234> ho detto alt+F8
<glpiana> disperato, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<filo1234> se X è li ti da la grafica
<glpiana> ago, io non capisco però la necessità di sta ibernazione, visto i ridotti tempi di sepgnimento e riavvio di ubuntu
<glpiana> datosi che non funziona
<filo1234> con un notevole spreco di spazio su disco ( 7 Gb ) dedicati ad una swap  per un'ibernazione
<glpiana> swap inutile tra la'ltro vista l'abbondanza di ram
<glpiana> *l'altro
<ago> quello lo si puo' mofidicare... il vantaggio di lasciare aperti programmi pagine web ed altro e ritrovare poi tutto come prima... non è da poco, e poi ho problemi pure con la sospensione...
<ago> l'altra cosa è che dando un comando per aggionare un "modulo"? initramfs mi restituisce cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda6
<glpiana> ago, hai il disco cryptato?
<ago> si
<glpiana> ago, magari è quello che rompe
<nicotano> salve
<filo1234> ago: e filo1234 mettiamo su una sartoria?
<glpiana> lol
<ago> xD
<glpiana> ago, metti l'output di mount su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ago
<ubottu-it> ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ago> glpiana, traducendo... che devo fare? devo dare su terminale pastebin
<ago> ok!
<glpiana> ago, no, vorrei l'output del comando mount non di pastebin
<nicotano> ago,  digita mount  nel terminale
<nicotano> poi copia su pastebin
<ago> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/860472/        scusate ma sono un po' lento... non uso ubuntu da chissa quanto...
<glpiana> ago, dammi anche  l'output di sudo fdisk -l             e di cat /etc/fstab
<ago> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/860483/
<ago> fstab usa gli uuid vuoi l'out di blkid?
<glpiana> ago, no. ma avevi criptato anche la swap?
<ago> la swap credo di no
<glpiana>  initramfs mi restituisce cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda6 <--- sda6 è la swap
<glpiana> ago, ridai quel comando e metti l'output completo su pastebin
<glpiana> io trono tra breve
<glpiana> *torno
<ago> glpiana, si... ma non so' cosa voglia dire infatti, non c'è un comando per vedere quali partizioni sono cryptate?
<ago> quale?
<ago> mount?
<ago> sudo update-initramfs -u
<ago>  sudo update-initramfs -u update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.7-030207-generic cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda6
<glpiana> ago, 3.2.7???
<glpiana> ago, non è il kernel di defautl di oneiric e nemmeno delle precedenti... anzi neanche della prossima release
<glpiana> ago, qui c'è supporto solo per le versioni ufficiali dei pacchetti
<glpiana> ago, usa il kernel di default e se non funziona l'ibernazione vieni qui con quello
<glpiana> ago, ah, sarebbe anche stato il caso di dirlo in precedenza
<Fire^fox> la 12-04 e' stabile?
<ago> ...come posso rimettere quello di default?
<glpiana> Fire^fox, esce ad aprile
<Fire^fox> nel senso usabile ?
<glpiana> ago, lo scegli all'avvio, a meno che tu l'abbia rimosso
<Fire^fox> lo so
<glpiana> !alfa | Fire^fox
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'alfa' not found
<glpiana> !beta | Fire^fox
<ubottu-it> Fire^fox: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Fire^fox> si si lo so
<Fire^fox> e' anni ormai
<glpiana> Fire^fox, e allora s elo sai, perchè lo chiedi qui?
<ago> non credo di averlo rimosso... allora come posso rimuovere questo? e ripasssare al vecchio? cmq lo stesso problema l'avevo con il vecchio kernel
<Fire^fox> per sapere se qualcuno l'aveva installata
<glpiana> ago, al boot alla schermata di grub, vai sui vecchi kernel e scegli quello ufficiale
<glpiana> Fire^fox, allora per chiacchierare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat, per 12.04 c'è #ubuntu-it+1
<ago> grazie glpiana
<tull> ho ubuntu lucid, ho messo i drivers nvidia ed abilitato gli effetti visivi su "normale", ma al riavvio gli effetti visivi ritornano su "nessuno"
<glpiana> tull, il sistema è aggiornato?
<tull> è come se gli effetti visivi nonj venissero salvati
<tull> glpiana, si il sistema è aggiornato
<glpiana> tull, e quando li attivi si attivano effettivamente?
<tull> si
<tull> ogni volta che avvio devi riattivare gli effeetti visivi
<tull> devo
<glpiana> tull, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=381833.0
<virunga> Quando è assente il man di un comando cosa devo fare per averlo sulla mia macchina?
<glpiana> virunga, se esistono le man pages di solito vengono installate. di che programma stiamo parlando?
<virunga> glpiana, inxi
<virunga> è una sys call
<glpiana> virunga, non lo vedo nei repo, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> virunga, non c'è nei repository il pacchetto inxi
<Kmedioman> Sto cercando aiuto per la configurazione dell'uscita S-video di un vecchio portatile HP nx9010 con scheda ati IGP
<glpiana> Kmedioman, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | Kmedioman
<ubottu-it> Kmedioman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kmedioman> Ho già aggiunto il nuovo modeline in xrandr, ora ti passo l'output
<Kmedioman> La scheda funzionava bene con Jaunty e Karmic
<Kmedioman> Da Lucid vedo addirittura il tv in sistema monitor
<Kmedioman> l'immagine appare ma le linee orizzontali sono sfalsate
<Kmedioman> Da XP funziona bene, ho anche copiato il modeline da powestrip che restituisce da windows i parametri modline per quella data risoluzione
<Kmedioman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860536/
<Kmedioman> xrandr verbose da lucid
<Kmedioman> Ho anche una immagine, come la posso postare?
<glpiana> Kmedioman, fa vedere anche xorg.conf
<glpiana> !image | Kmedioman
<ubottu-it> Kmedioman: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kmedioman> http://imagebin.org/201202
<Kmedioman> La riga nera è a causa del refresh, considerate l'interruzione delle righe orizzontali
<glpiana> Kmedioman, xorg.conf
<Kmedioman> non c'è
<Kmedioman> uso lucid
<glpiana> Kmedioman, e quindi la modeline di cui parli dove l'hai messa?
<Kmedioman> xrandr, ho messo tutto da terminale
<glpiana> Kmedioman, se vuoi usare una modeline devi crearti xorg.conf e inserircela
<Kmedioman> ok, proverò da xorg.con, grazie
<Kmedioman> Perdonate la domanda, ma un televisore italiano, quindi credo PAL-B che risoluzione ha? Non ho trovato su google
<glpiana> Kmedioman, la risoluzione che puoi ottenere è quella mostrata da xrandr. quindi in questo caso il massimo è 800x600
<Kmedioman> Rischio di friggere il televisore se sbaglio risoluzione o frequenza, o se vado coi valori di xrandr e cvt vado sul sicuro?
<glpiana> cvt sarebbe?
<nicotano> tubo catodico
<Kmedioman> è un comando da terminale che restituisce il modline per qualsiasi risluzione
<glpiana> nicotano, non era crt quello? :)
<Kmedioman> nicotano, no intendo il comando del terminale
<glpiana> Kmedioman, non dovrebbero dare problemi... ma non si sa mai
<nicotano> glpiana,  sorry, confusione
<Kmedioman> tengo il dito sull'interruttore :-)
<glpiana> Kmedioman, occhio a quando esplode :D
<Kmedioman> metto anche il cuscino
<Kmedioman> grazie
<Uzzi_> Ciao a tutti
<Mito125> ciao sto cercando di aggiungere una nuova categoria a lubuntu che contenga solo le mie applicazioni, è possibile farlo in modo facile??? Magari tramite terminale?
<filo1234> Mito125: categoria intendi nel menu?
<Mito125> si
<filo1234> Mito125: credo che debba ravanare e non poco con il file xml
<Mito125> io avevo provato creando il file directory, aggiungendo le righe al file *.menu ma poi non ha funzionato
<filo1234> Mito125: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Menu questo l'hai visto?
<enzotib> Mito125, guarda qui se è utile: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29943/source-of-lxde-panel-menu-available-application-categories-and-items
<enzotib> copiare e modificare i *.desktop dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<Mito125> no, non sto cercando di aggiungere un lanciatore, ma voglio inserire una nuova categoria...
<Mito125> i *.desktop li creerò dopo...
<filo1234> si ma crei solo dei nuovi lanciatori nel menu in cui lo inserisci, non nuove categorie
<filo1234> tipo network, game
<filo1234> office ecc...
<enzotib> Mito125, se leggi il link, capisci che le voci di menu sono prese dai lanciatori presenti in /usr/share/applications
<Mito125> e se la voce categories la voglio custom come devo fare???
<enzotib> e nei file.desktop c'è la riga per indicare la categoria
<Mito125> la categoria però deve essere fra quelle presenti altrimenti non la riconosce credo... Se metto categoria Mito125 che cosa combina??? Dove la infila???
<filo1234> non la vedi
<Mito125> io però vorrei vederla... Questo mi servirebbe... Vedere categorie custom...
<filo1234> uhm forse devi aggiungere come dice nel link To remove an application, also copy it, and then add the line Hidden=true to the bottom of the file.
<Mito125> ma io non voglio rimuovere un'applicazione... Anzi voglio aggiungerla...
<filo1234> Mito125: se non selezioni la categoria va nel menu altro
<Mito125> Ma io voglio che vada in un menu da me scelto, non in altro...
<filo1234> Mito125: si l'ho capito
<filo1234> ma non so se possa farti una categoria tua
<peppes> salve
<Mito125> si può fare in gnome, si può fare in kde, si può fare in xfce, si potrà fare secondo me pure in lxde...
<enzotib> Mito125, se modifico la categoria, mette una nuova voce di menu dal nome "Altro"
<enzotib> Mito125, cioè, ho copiato abiword.desktop in .local/share/applications ed ho modificato la Office in Personal, e me l'ha messo nel menu Altro
<filo1234> Mito125: credo che debba guardare xdg-desktop-menu
<Mito125> enzotib e se volessi metterla dentro un nuovo menu??? Creato ad hoc???
<filo1234> Mito125: credo che debba guardare xdg-desktop-menu
<filo1234> xdg-desktop-menu - command line tool for (un)installing desktop menu items
<enzotib> bella filo1234, lì c'è spiegato
<filo1234> yup
<Mito125> guardo questo xdg-desktop-menu, ma ricordavo fosse per creare i *.desktop
<filo1234> leggi il man
<enzotib> Mito125, allora non hai capito che i desktop sono anche usati per i menu
<filo1234> nei menu ci vanno i *.desktop
<filo1234> o meglio nei *.desktop c'è la chiamata al menu
<Mito125> ma io dovrò prima definire i menu e dopo i .desktop... Non posso andare nel verso opposto... Se dentro al .desktop metto come categoria Mito125 me lo mette in altro, invece vorrei che se ci fosse la categoria Mito125 me lo mettesse nel menu Mito125... Io devo prima creare il menu Mito125...
<filo1234> infatti usi xdg-desktop-menu per creare il menu
<filo1234> DESCRIPTION The xdg-desktop-menu program can be used to install new menu entries to the desktop's application menu.
<Mito125> e dove me lo posiziona il nuovo menu??? In alto a tutto o in basso a tutto???
<enzotib> Mito125, se non leggi la pagina di manuale stiamo perdendo tempo
<Mito125> sto leggendo nel frattempo
<enzotib> Mito125, vanno in ordine alfabetico
<Mito125> adesso provo a fare qualcosa, ritorno se non funziona
<filo1234> http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html e qui hai le specifiche per i menu
<Mito125> ok con --novendor funziona a dovere... Però un'altra cosa... Si possono pure creare i submenu con questo comando???
<Mito125> ad esempio, dentro Mito125 vorrei 3 submenu: tool admin, tool network, tool vari...
<nessuno> buonasera!
<AngelForget> scusate  mi consigliate un buon tools per pulire Lubuntu
<Mito125> pulire da cosa???
<nessuno> sono impossibilitato a formattare il mio notebook windows perchè non ha piu i drive del cd/dvd per leggere i cd di ripristino
<OverMe> ancora
<nessuno> come posso installare direttamente ubuntu
<bodhibob> !usb | nessuno
<ubottu-it> nessuno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<AngelForget> da partire dalla configurazione ecc.
<nessuno> questa guida però parte da ubuntu io posso farlo da un pc windows come faccio?
<bodhibob> nessuno, cerca unebootin con google
<nessuno> unebootin per windows?
<bodhibob> si
<bodhibob> c'è per windows
<OverMe> nessuno, come ti è stato detto circa 3 ore fa
<nessuno> una guida?
<bodhibob> leggi sul sito di unebootin non bisogna essere scienziati per capire come funziona
<rocco> ciao
<filo1234> nessuno: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=guida+unetbootin
<enzotib> E' ARRIVATO ROCCO!
<filo1234> infatti scappo
<filo1234> ciao
<rocco> scusate ho un file jpg di 3 mb mi sapete dire come posso ridurlo? grazie
<Spillo> Buongiorno a tutti! Volevo chiedervi, io sono un amante di Gnome 2, e vorrei sapere se è possibile integrare quest'ultimo in Ubuntu 11.10, magari togliendo le GTK3 e rimettendo le GTK2. Qualcuno riesce a consigliarmi?
<K99Brain> Spillo, installa gnome-session-fallback
<K99Brain> Spillo, dopodiche al login puoi scegliere la sessione gnome classic
<Spillo> K99Brain, si, ma è diversa la fallback. Non c'è un modo per tornare proprio a Gnome 2?
<K99Brain> Spillo, hhmm, non saprei. Non in modo semplice comunque
<K99Brain> Spillo, gnome 2 come lo intendi tu non è nei repo, quindi in ubuntu 11.10 non puoi averlo
<Spillo> Ah si? Tempo fa  avevo provato a usare la 10.04, ma non ha i programmi aggiornati nelle repo. Cosa potrei fare per aggiornarli?
<Spillo> *aggiornare le repo per avere software più recenti, intendo
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> qualcuno ha esperienze di tablet pc per caso?
<Emilio68> aiuto! non riesco a installare ubuntu dal dischetto che ho creato perchè mi dice definire file system di root nel menu partizionamento. non so come fare. chi mi aiuta?
<Spillo> Buondì pac, io poco, un mio amico ha uno di quegli EEE con il touchscreen.
<pac> ma è convertibile
<Spillo> pac, in che senso convertibile?
<pac> rotazione del monitor
<Spillo> Emilio68, devi definire una partizione per il root (cioè dove il SO verrà installato) e una per lo swap (anche pochi GB, diciamo corrispondenti alla tua RAM)
<K99Brain> Spillo, se gnome 3 non ti piace puoi tentare altre alternative, tipo kde o xfce
<Spillo> pac, proprio quelli. Che possono diventare dei tablet e che poi hai la tastiera fisica anche
<Emilio68> si ma come devo fare in concreto?
<pac> ottimo si proprio quelli
<pac> io ho il problema della rotazione lo schermo ruota ma la scrittura con la penna no sai ica come ha risolto il problema
<Spillo> KDE lo stavo provando proprio in questi giorni, mi piace, ma devo trovare un modo per usare Compiz (lo amo <3 xD). E poi sono un po affezionato a Gnome 2, ma adesso forse è momento di rivoluzione, e lasciar perdere ciò che è vecchio. È così, vero?
<Emilio68> ho un computer nuovo con freedos.
<Spillo> pac, il mio amico l'ha risolta modificando il kernel. (non l'ha fatto lui, comunque prova a cercare qualcosina su Internet)
<Spillo> Emilio68, ora sei all'installazione? Quali partizioni hai dedicato per Ubuntu? Se non sono minimo quella di root e lo swap, non puoi andare avanti. Avvisami quando ci sei ;)
<pac> ho già fatto sapessi quanto cercare immaginavo che dovevo chiedere aiuto ad un esperto per uscirne
<Emilio68> non ho la schermata per fare le partizioni!
<Spillo> Si, perchè quei computer sono in comodato d'uso per lo studio, l'hanno dato a tutta la sua classe quei netbook, e in tutti gli hanno messo un kernel modificato.
<pac> c'è nessuno di milano lecco como bergamo in grado di sistemarmi un grosso computer?
<Spillo> Emilio68, le partizioni le fai usando gParted
<enzotib> Emilio68, le partizioni le fa il programma di installazione di ubuntu
<pac> pardon un grosso problema :-)
<Spillo> pac, io sono di Bologna :(
<Emilio68> come faccio a usare gParted?
<pac> non avevo dubbi :-)
<pac> grazie comunque molto gentile
<enzotib> Emilio68, hai un livecd oppure una liveusb?
<pac> nessun lombardo esperto di ubuntu
<Emilio68> un livecd
<Spillo> Ora sei in live? Lo apri, e poi cominci scegliendo quanti GB del tuo Hard Disk dedicare per ogni partizione.
<enzotib> pac, per favore, queste richieste falle in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> ma non è questo io clicco sul link consigliato sul sito di ubuntu
<Spillo> enzotib, forse mi sbaglio io, ma non c'è supporto in #ubuntu-it-chat. Secondo me è nella sezione giusta ;)
<pac> ora me lo metto nei preferiti grazie
<enzotib> pac, questo è il canale di supporto, ma non si fanno richieste di contatto personale
<Emilio68> come faccio ad aprire il live?
<helmut_> hi
<Spillo> Emilio68, il live lo inserisci nel computer e dici al BIOS di non andare a leggere dall'HDD fisico, ma dal LiveCD.
<enzotib> Spillo, non so se sono stato chiaro anche per te riguardo alla differenza tra supporto in chat e richiesta di contatto
<Emilio68> forse ho capito
<Emilio68> grazie speriamo bene
<Spillo> enzotib, aveva iniziato come supporto su un tablet pc, poi è sfogato come richiesta di contatto. Si, la sezione per il supporto è questa, ma magari era per avere contatti di persone che aveva già sentito qui. Vabbè, ok, ho capito ;)
<pac> nessuno sa fare funzionare un tablet pc con 11.10
<pac> aiuto ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema ma non so come applicarla guardate qui http://linuxevia.blogspot.com/2010/10/tablet-su-ubuntu-guida-allutilizzo.html
<pac> ad essere più preciso la soluzione è in wacomrotate qui https://launchpad.net/~thjaeger/+archive/tabletpc/+packages
<pac> ma non capisco cosa devo fare un aiuto!
<pac> cos'è un Packages
<awake> pac, il link non risolve granchè.. è un repo PPA
<pac> come si fa a controllare se un programma è stato installato da terminale
<K99Brain> pac, dpkg -l | grep -i PACCHETTO
<K99Brain> pac, oppure... spiegati meglio
<pac> grazie mille
<pac> ho installato wacomrotate ma non è cambiato niente allora volevo verificare capisci
<pac> secondo te è installato
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/860807/
<K99Brain> pac, si, è installato
<K99Brain> pac, le due ii all'inizio vogliono dire installato
<pac> capisco però non va
<pac> suggerimenti
<pac> ho installato wacomrotate le in formazioni dico che in automatico risolve il problema dell'orientamento del cursore del mouse ruotando lo schermo ma a me non succede nulla consigli?
<enzotib> pac, dove lo hai preso?
<pac> me lo ha passato un utente
<enzotib> pac, dpkg -L wacomrotate, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/860832/
<enzotib> pac, hai riavviato la sessione?
<pac> si
<enzotib> pac, grep Exec /etc/xdg/autostart/wacomrotate.desktop
<enzotib> pac, anche senza pastebin
<enzotib> pac, dato che dovrebbe essere un'unica riga
<pac> Exec=wacomrotate Exec=wacomrotate Exec=wacomrotate Exec=wacomrotate
<enzotib> pac, quattro volte??
<pac> no 1
<enzotib> ah ok
<enzotib> pac, pgrep -fl wacomrotate
<pac> 1613 wacomrotate
<enzotib> pac, quindi l'eseguibile è attivo, ma evidentemente non fa quello che dovrebbe
<pac> bene
<enzotib> d'altra parte il pacchetto non fornisce documentazione
<pac> c'è un modo di farglielo fare
<pac> credo sia stato preso qui http://ppa.launchpad.net/thjaeger/tabletpc/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wacomrotate/
<Guest17679> Salve, uso il openSSH-server per condividere i dati nella rete di casa tramite nautilos in due computer con ubuntu 11.10. Funziona ma la velocita é troppo bassa, senza scaricare o neanche surfare su internet! posso fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> Guest17679, usare nfs
<Guest17679> che cosa é? esiste una guida? lo posso usare sempre con nautilus?
<enzotib> !nfs | Guest17679
<ubot-it> Guest17679: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<ubottu-it> Guest17679: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<enzotib> Guest17679, lo puoi impostare in fstab per il montaggio automatico, dopodiché lo vedi come fosse un filesystem locale
<Guest17679> ho visto i link, purtroppo non sono pratico sulla configurazione dei server e gia nfs mi sempra complicato, ma la soluzione che uso ora e lenta di suo o magari ce un problema con le porte del router o comunque  si puo fare qualcosa?
<Guest17679> vi ringrazio per le risposte
<enzotib> Guest17679, in una rete locale, anche se fosse in wifi, non dovrebbe essere lenta la connessione
<Guest17679> infatti, quando dico lenta per un film di 800mb servono piu di 2 ore!
<enzotib> ellallà
<enzotib> Guest17679, metti l'output di nm-tool su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest17679
<ubot-it> Guest17679: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> Guest17679: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> doppio bot, stasera
<Devidino> enzotib:  quando troppi, quando nulla:P
<enzotib> Devidino, eh :)
<Guest17679> ai ai, devo scapare, mi dispiace per il disturbo e grazie per la disponibilita, torno piu tardi o domani. ciao
<enzotib> ciao Guest17679
<berangor> Ciao a tutti. Ho aggiornato il mio Ubuntu dalla versione 9 alla 10. Ma adesso quando faccio shutdown il pc non si spegne. Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa devo fare? Grazie
<bodhibob> berangor, sudo halt
<berangor> mi risulta che halt chiami il comando shutdown. Ed il comando shutdown ha già fallito una volta.
<bodhibob> berangor, provare? va be se ci metti 3 anni ad aggiornare  :)
<berangor> :D
<berangor> sì, sono un po' bradipo...
<bodhibob> saudo halt si spege di sicuro
<bodhibob> sudo halt
<berangor> ok, grazie, quando decido di spegnere per questa sera, farò la prova, promesso!
<bodhibob> berangor, prova  sudo apt-get autoclean
<berangor> cmnq ricordo che non avevo aggiornato perché avevo letto di questo problema, ma passato un sacco di tempo, mi sono distratto ed una sera ho deciso di portarmi apari col tempo...ho sbagliato ed ora sto cercando di rimediare..
<berangor> questo lo provo subito
<michelefreschi> non mi si avvia libreoffice - errore che non capisco: "The application cannot be started.
<michelefreschi> A general error occurred while accessing your central configuration."
<simone> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 11.10 da chiavetta usb dopo averlo caricato con il programma unetbootin ma all'avvio del pc ho questo messaggio " no bootable partition in table"
<simone> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<jester-> simone: chiavetta venuta male
<jester-> se parte quella giusta
<simone> cioè
<jester-> cioè non trova il record di avvio, hai fatto da winziz?
<jester-> winzoz
<simone> cos'è
<jester-> windows
<simone> ah! si
<jester-> simone: spe
<simone> ok
<AngelForget> usa untbooting su windows
<AngelForget> pardon unetbooting
<simone> allora vi spigo
<jester->  simone usa questo che per winzioz è consigliato http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.4.exe
<simone> io ho un notebook al quale non posso più fare la formattazione perchè non ha più i drive del lettore cd/dvd pertanto non posso utilizzare i cd di ripristino
<jester-> simone: logico che devi fargli leggere la iso
<simone> cosa devo scaricare da quel sito e come devo poi procedere per favore
<AngelForget> ma scusa simone ma non lo riconosce per niente al lettore cd ...
<jester-> simone: clicca sopra il link che ti scarica il .exe, lo lanci e fai
<AngelForget> ottimo jester-
<simone> non lo riconosce purtroppo
<AngelForget> ok ascolta jester- ora
<jester-> simone: il link funziona
<simone> jester io adesso sto su di un altro pc e non su quello di cui sto parlando
<jester-> simone: la penna la fai dove ti pare
<AngelForget> simone che sistema operativo vuoi istallarci ?
<AngelForget> anzi che notebook hai ?
<simone> allora io avrei preferito avere sia windows che ubuntu 11.10
<AngelForget> bene hai la iso di windows e ubuntu ?
<simone> di windows ho solo i due cd di ripristino e quello dei drive
<jester-> simone: in breve su un qualsiasi pc ci metti la iso, scarichi il tool, lo lanci e fai la usb
<AngelForget> con unetbootig la iso di windows 7 non la trasferisce su usb
<AngelForget> se vai con la iso di linux non avrai problemi
<simone> io avevo xp
<AngelForget> mi sa che iso di xp la scrive su usb ma non mi affiderei a windows
<AngelForget> vai su ubuntu e poi se vuoi fai un dualboot con windows
<jester-> simone: ma su usb ci devi mettere linux o winzoz
<AngelForget> http://netbookitalia.it/guida-installare-linux-sui-netbook-con-unetbootin-e-una-penna-usb.html
<AngelForget> ecco qui la guida simone
<jester-> simone: segui questa che è ufficiale http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nellix> Buona sera , posso chiedere ? grazie
<AngelForget> ottimo jester-
<jester-> !chiedi | Nellix
<ubot-it> Nellix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubottu-it> Nellix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<AngelForget> Nellix,
<Nellix> Ok , ho un'interfaccia audio ux2 line 6 , e' possibile usarla su linux ?
<awake> enzotib,
<awake> ops
<awake> fail
<jester-> Nellix: bisogna provare, ma se interroghi san gogol qualche recensione la trovi
<awake> simone, cosa c'entrano i driver se devi formattare?
<awake> vorresti dire che il lettore cd non viene riconosciuto al boot?
<simone> si
<awake> e ne sei sicuro?
<simone> si
<awake> non è che semplicemente non è in cima alla boot priority?
<jester-> eh
<simone> no
<awake> perchè mi sembra alquanto strano
<awake> se non lo riconosce al boot al 90% è rotto
<Nellix> infatti , ma le ricerche effettuate fin'ora mi hanno dato risultati discordanti.Qualche post dice che e' possibile.Altri dicono di averlo fatto.Sul sito line 6 dice che nn e' supportata...  :-(
<awake> correggetemi se sbaglio
<jester-> Nellix: hai un linux installato?
<simone> allora se inserisco il cd di ripristino parte e poi mi da un messaggio
<Nellix> si certo , Ubuntu
<jester-> Nellix: comunque se è roba particolare eventuale driver del kernel è sempre piu scarso di quello winzoz fatto su misura
<Nellix> capito...
<simone> awake
<Nellix> peccato...
<Nellix> vuol dire che dovro' usare purtroppo il dual boot per sentire musica decentemente
<awake> simone, eh
<awake> che messaggio?
<simone> credevo mi stessi seguendo
<Nellix> grazie raga' !  buon proseguimento  alle prossime
<AngelForget> Nellix, prova questo anche se non so se la tua scheda sia la stessa
<AngelForget> http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&langpair=en%7Cit&u=http://dasacc22.wordpress.com/2010/02/24/line-6-ux2-and-linux/
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. non riesco a far funzionare una distro 64bit che sia una, su un dv7 con processore amd... vorrei provare vector... 2 domande... c'è un canale dedicato a slack dove si parli italiano e slackmasticabile anche da neofiti come me? e, se qualcuno lo sa... se installo vector in dual boot con win7... c'è una specie di grub? vector vedrà win7?
<Nellix> aspe' che guardo tnx
<jester-> neramarea: sicuro che il procio sia a 64?
<neramarea> well... winsozz dice di sì... e anche la scheda tecnica...
<jester-> neramarea: ce comunque la 64 non l'ha ordinata il dutur
<AngelForget> lol
<jester-> prestzione per usi normali sono piu o meno uguali
<neramarea> domanda, jester-... la differenza è che le 64 vedono anche ram supoeriori a 4gb, giusto?
<Nellix> si' , avevo gia' letto la cosa , e a suo tempo ho fatto dei tentativi e come risultato ho ottenuto da linux ...  panic!!!   :-(   Le mie conoscenze non mi consentono di proseguire in maniera piu' approfondita
<jester-> neramarea: col kernel pae la ved ugiale oppure il kenrle server
<neramarea> eeeh?
<jester-> neramarea: la 32 bit se hai piu di 4 giga di ram installa il generic-pae che la gestisce
<neramarea> ok, jester-. sai se vector (slack) vedrà win7? installerà un grub o similare?
<jester-> neramarea: no, ma ubuntu è forse l'unica che hai il grub addestato a trovare ogni os
<neramarea> altra domanda (scu, ma approfitto di te): ora ho installato kubuntu... ma è possibile localizzarla totalmente in italiano? ho ancora troppe scritte in inglese... e poi non capisco se il pacchetto language-support-it esiste o se è solo frutto della mia mente malata...
<Nellix> bene , cmq grazie e alle prossime...   buona sera.
<AngelForget> ciao Nellix
<Nellix> ;-)
<Siphion> jester-: penso che sia il grub-install che trova i vari kernel dei sistemi operativi presenti nel computer. jester- , quindi teoricamente qualsiasi distribuzione che installa grub si comporterà nel solito modo :S
<Siphion> Mo controllo
<neramarea> Siphion, ma slackware usa il grub?
<jester-> Siphion: mica vero, suse non lo fa
<jester-> e mi pare nemmeno debian
<Siphion> Si lo fanno entrambe :/
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> perchè non hanno os-probe di default
<neramarea> filo1234 no cosa?
<jester-> le balle di frate giulio fanno, chiedi a gigi
<jester-> rock
<AngelForget> neramarea, ecco come italianizzare  kubuntu
<filo1234> neramarea: rispondevo a Siphion
<AngelForget> http://www.nonsologuide.altervista.org/guide/linux/kubuntu_7_04_lingua_IT.php
<filo1234> AngelForget: -.-
<Siphion> Ragazzi avevo suse l'anno scorso con la grub
<Siphion> :S
<filo1234> AngelForget: 7.04
<Siphion> E debian mesi fa
<AngelForget> si filo1234 e per fargli capire
<Siphion> Entrambe le distribuzioni mi hanno installato la grub ...
<filo1234> AngelForget: si ma non gli fai capire nulla perchè quella guida è per una versione antica di kde
<neramarea> AngelForget è proprio quello il roblema! il pacchetto language-support-it risulta inesistente!
<filo1234> e kde4 non è del tutto tradotto
<AngelForget> pardon
<filo1234> Siphion: si ma non c'entra grub
<neramarea> oh, ecco, filo1234..., almeno questa è una spiegazione..
<Carlin0> Siphion, non vorrei dire una fesseria ma a me risulta che slack usi lilo
<filo1234> Siphion: stavmo parlando di "trovare" gli altri os
<Siphion> Grub-install non lo fa forse?
<filo1234> Siphion: e quello lo fa lo script os-probe
<filo1234> Siphion: lo fa os-probe che è uno script di grub e non è di default su tutti gli installer
<Siphion> Allora mi sfugge il discorso principale ^^'
<neramarea> giusto. a me non interessa, il grub... voglio solo sapere se vector troverà win7 e se all'avvio potrò scegliere (da installazione base!) o se dopo aver installato dovrò sbattermi a configurare maree di cazzate...
<filo1234> neramarea: e per questo devi chiedere in un canale apposito o in chat se qualcuno lo usa
<neramarea> infatti la mia prima domanda recitava: "c'è un canale dedicato a slack dove si parli italiano e slackmasticabile anche da neofiti come me?" filo1234...
<filo1234> e da quello che so l'installer di slack ti fa scegliere quale bootloader usare tra grub e lilo
<neramarea> ah
<Carlin0> neramarea, tra tutte le distro slack non è certo per neofiti
<neramarea> Carlin0... ma io... sono un PAZZZOOO!!!! AH AH AH!
<filo1234> neramarea: su questo server non vedo nessun canale slack in italiano
<filo1234> neramarea: prova su #linux-it
<neramarea> kappa filo. grazie
<filo1234> pregs
<neramarea> ora smanetto asfaltando qua e là... deh, ma a forza dicancellare, non è che mi si cancella anche l'ardisch?
<neramarea> ;-) :-O
<filo1234> speriamo così non torni
<filo1234> lol
<AngelForget> lol
<neramarea> :-P
<neramarea> comunque, kde non mi piace manco per il...
<Carlin0> filo1234, non è detto mette su una live e torna ...
<AngelForget> passa a Lubuntu
<filo1234> pffff Carlin0 zitto
<neramarea> secca ammetterlo, ma canonical l'ha un po' abbamdonata...
<neramarea> xfce 4.8 non è male...
<filo1234> ok basta OT
<neramarea> OT?
<filo1234> off topic, stiamo trascendendo
<neramarea> bèh, mi pare logico. sono dislessico.
<neramarea> vado asfalto e torno. suerte, compadres.
<AngelForget> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-29
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> qualcuno sa se questo script va bene per ubuntu 11.10 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861556/
<ma097> buon giorno a tutti, non trovo nella directory dev il dispositivi associato alla stampante usb, mentre su un altro computer si trova in /dev/usb/lp0, in quest'altro la dir usb non c'è, e /dev/lp0 non risponde al comando escputil -r /dev/lp0 -i, già precedentemente in questo canale mi era stato detto che probabilmente non è quello il dispositivo, ma come posso fare per saperlo? Grazie
<enzotib> pac: non credo che funzioni, hal non si usa più
<pac> ciao enzo mi sai dire come si installa questo magick-rotation-1.5.tar.bz2
<enzotib> pac, se mi dai un link per scaricarlo, provo a darci un'occhiata
<pac> https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation/+download
<enzotib> pac, lo hai scompattato?
<pac> penso di si
<pac> si confermo
<pac> mi sai dire come lo installo
<enzotib> pac, comincerei a leggere il file Magick-README.txt, mi pare ci siano delle cose da verificare
<pac> non so messo bene con l'inglese fosse in francese!
<enzotib> pac, esegui lsmod | egrep 'hp_wmi|dell_wmi|thinkpad_acpi'
<enzotib> vediamo l'output
<enzotib> pac, mi devo allontanare, ci sentiamo tra 15 minuti
<pac> va bene
<pac> scusate il link per inviare una schermata
<enzotib> !imagebin | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> pac: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> http://imagebin.org/201336
<pac> sta fermo così
<pac> ho sbagliato qualcosa
<enzotib> pac, no, solo che non ha dato nessun output
<pac> cioè
<enzotib> pac, era meglio se dava dell'output
<enzotib> pac, ma chi ti ha consigliato questo pacco?
<pac> nessuno ho cercato e letto un pò qua e la
<pac> dici che non va bene
<enzotib> pac, non è chiaro, dato che non dà molte informazioni
<pac> capisco
<enzotib> pac, dove hai scompattato l'archivio?
<pac> in scaricati
<enzotib> pac, quindi la directory è /home/enzotib/Scaricati/magick-rotation ?
<pac> si
<pac> ti posso segnalare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,405928.0.html
<enzotib> pac, sudo cp -a ~/Scaricati/magick-rotation/MagickExtras/dell-wmi-20101214-rafi /usr/src/
<pac> ho scritto una mail ma non mi ha risposioproblema è identico al mto il
<pac> ho dato il comando ma non si muove niente
<enzotib> pac, va bene
<enzotib> pac, sudo dkms add -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
<enzotib> pac, se c'è output fammelo vedere su pastebin
<pac> comand not found
<enzotib> pac, sudo apt-get install dkms
<pac> sta installando
<pac> fatto
<enzotib> pac, ripeti il comando di prima, cioè: sudo dkms add -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861593/
<enzotib> pac, sudo dkms build -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861595/
<enzotib> pac, sudo dkms install -m dell-wmi -v 20101214-rafi
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861598/
<enzotib> pac, ok, riavvia, io intanto devo allontanarmi ancora, a dopo
<pac> a dopo grazie
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<Odo> Giorno
<enzotib> pac, sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/dell-wmi
<UZZI> Buongiorno a tutti
<pac> comand not found enzo
<Mito125> ciao
<pac> ciao
<Mito125> in lubuntu non riesco ad eseguire questo comando sh -c 'cd /usr/share' perchè dovrei inserirlo dentro all'exec di un file *.desktop... mentre in xubuntu funziona a dovere... Dove sta l'errore???
<OverMe> cosa vuol dire "non riesco ad eseguire" ?
<glpiana> ola
<Mito125> non me lo lancia... Io l'ho messo come parametro Exec= dentro al .desktop...
<OverMe> Mito125, cosa ti aspetti che faccia quel comando?
<pac> forse non mi hai letto enzo non trova il comando
<OverMe> !tab | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<ubottu-it> pac: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<pac> pardon non so perchè è uscito maiuscolo
<Mito125> vorrei che aprisse una nuova finestra di terminale in quella locazione
<pac> scusa non capisco
<Mito125> cosa
<pac> l'aucompletamento segnalato da over me
<OverMe> pac, si, non ti accorgi che scrivi tutti i nomi sbagliati?
<Mito125> ah, pensavo fosse riferito a me
<OverMe> pac, come pretendi che leggiamo quello che scrivi se non scrivi bene il nome della persona a cui ti riferisci?
<pac> va bene e dove lo scrivo prima del messaggio
<pac> OverMe: così
<pac> si ho capito grazie
<pac> ... e scusate la mancanza
<OverMe> Mito125, prova a mettere il comendo: lxterminal --working-directory=/usr/share
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861641/
<Mito125> OverMe: non mi piace quella dicitura, perchè se volessi cambiare DE poi dovrei riscrivere tutti i .desktop
<OverMe> pac, hai scritto il comando tutto sbagliato. rispetta gli spazi come ha scritto enzotib
<pac> grazie
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861642/
<OverMe> Mito125, allora usa /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator al posto di lxterminal
<Mito125> vorrei capire perchè sh -c non funziona, mi piacerebbe di più farlo funzionare
<OverMe> in realtà non dovrebbe funzionare messo in quel modo
<OverMe> Mito125, pasta tutto il file
<Mito125> il comando completo è sh -c 'cd /usr/share;sudo -s'
<Mito125> quale file?
<OverMe> il file .desktop
<Mito125> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861651/
<Mito125> OverMe: niente???
<enzotib> pac, niente, non dà il risultato sperato
<pac> hai provato a vedere il link che ti ho segnalato
<enzotib> pac, quale?
<glpiana> <pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861642/
<pac> enzotib: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,405928.0.html
<enzotib> pac, no, non l'ho letto con attenzione
<pac> enzotib: il problema è uguale al mio
<filo1234> Mito125: naturalmente è tutta roba a scopo didattico vero? cose utili poi
<Mito125> filo1234: non capisco... Tutto è sempre utile...
<filo1234> Mito125: certo, fai vede cat /etc/issue | base64
<pac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7r5Xw3pv50
<Mito125> filo1234: VWJ1bnR1IDExLjEwIFxuIFxsCgo=
<pac> enzotib: getto la spugna
<enzotib> pac, anch'io
<pac> ciao a tutti è stato un piacere ma devo ritornare a windows
<filo1234> Mito125: comunque prova  a mettere /bin/sh
<Mito125> filo1234: il problema è che non mi apre la nuova finestra nemmeno
<OverMe> Mito125, quella robba non funziona neanche a me. usa il comando che ti ho dato io usando --working-directory per cambiare dir e --command per il comando da eseguire
<filo1234> e poi se è una cosa da terminale Application=Terminal
<Mito125> ma posso mettere x-terminal-emulator così lo rendo più universale???
<filo1234> ops Type=Terminal
<OverMe> Mito125, si metti x.terminal-emulator
<Mito125> ma allora perchè in backtrack tipo usano sh -c???
<Mito125> e lì funziona???
<OverMe> dipende da chi interpreta e esegue i .desktop
<OverMe> o magari sono fatti in modo diverso
<Mito125> il comando è identico quasi, Type pure... Io inserisco i .desktop con xdg-desktop-menu, può essere lui il problema???
<Mito125> se mi spieghi anche meglio chi interpreta i desktop magari cerco la soluzione...
<pac> enzotib: non mi ricordo se ti avevo già chiesto aiuto per il fisso per una scheda audio magari sul fisso ho più speranze posso ancora chiederti una mano
<gian_> Ciao, ho un problema con il Gestore compiz inquanto una volta settati alcuni effetti come: effetto acqua, fuoco ecc..., al riavvio non funzionanon più, anche se in Gestore compiz risultano spuntati.
<OverMe> Mito125, ma se funziona lo stesso come ti ho detto io è un problema?
<glpiana> gian_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<gian_> sono sulla 11.10
<Mito125> si perchè devo mettere lxterminal, che non è universale... Quando vorrò provare un nuovo DE devo rifare tutto
<OverMe> Mito125, ti ho detto che puoi mettere x-terminal-emulator
<Mito125> ok, risolverò così... Però speravo di capire perchè funzionasse come comando da una parte e da un'altra no...
<pac> ciao a tutti! Testardo più che mai e più che mai deciso a passare ad Ubuntu, dopo il fallimento sul mio tablet pc, ho deciso di installare la nuova versione sul pc fisso. Io scrivo musica con il pc e la scheda audio è fondamentale, purtroppo non mi riconosce la scheda in oggetto. O meglio viene vista, almeno credo, ma non emette nessun suono.  Ovviamente i drivers non ci sono dalla casa madre. Devo gettare la spugna anche questa vol
<Mito125> pac: entri ed esci???
<pac> Mito125: sono uscito disperato dal portatile e sono entrato con il fisso
<Mito125> beh proverò a risolvere in qualche modo... Adesso studio un po'... Grazie a tutti :)
<UZZI> qualcuno sta usando kvm su ubuntu 11.10, ho dei problemi per configurarne la rete
<Serpico> ciao
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti ho comprato un galaxy y pro touch youn con android
<fleurtherock> cosa posso usare per collegarlo ad ubuntu?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, il cavetto usb immagino
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<casa> ciao a tutti
<ROBADINOIA> ue ciao italiani che usate ubuntu
<casa> ahahaha
<casa> bella battuta
<casa> cmq
<casa> qualcuno
<casa> può darmi una mano ?
<casa> non riesco a far funzionare la webcam
<casa> con amsn
<ROBADINOIA> con altri programmi funziona?? cioe tipo la vedi accesa etc?
<enzotib> casa, magari senza andare a capo ad ogni parola
<casa> si
<casa> con altri programmi funziona
<ROBADINOIA> e allora se viene riconosciuta devi configurare il programma
<jester-> !chat | ROBADINOIA
<ubottu-it> ROBADINOIA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> ROBADINOIA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<casa> se vado su altre impostazioni
<casa> e modifica impostazioni audio video
<casa> non me la rileva
<Freddie`> casa: ls /dev/video* ti trova qualcosa ?
<casa> la webcam è della trust
<ROBADINOIA> ma perche prendete sempre me di mira? io sto parlando con casa su una domanda che ha fatto lui e mi scrivete a me che sono fuori topic??
<enzotib> ROBADINOIA, ti è già capitato?
<ROBADINOIA> a me mi prendono sempre di mira
<ROBADINOIA> e non per il nick ehehe
<casa> mi da /dev/video0  scritto in giallo :-D
<Freddie`> casa, ok, allora la cam è riconosciuta!
<casa> abbiate pazienza ma col terminale non ci so  fare
<casa> ok
<ROBADINOIA> quello che li ho detto io
<Freddie`> casa, prova un po', a fare sudo chmod 777 /dev/video0
<casa> mi ha chiesto la pass. l'ho inserita e poi mi porta qua : casa@casa-Auckland:~$
<ROBADINOIA> ma non è che magari nelle impostazioni di tale programma deve farlo puntare a quel device?
<casa> con amsn no
<casa> non mi da questa possibilità
<Freddie`> casa, ok
<Freddie`> casa, mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420 -vo xv tv://
<jester-> casa: sudo adduser sticass video, termina sessione e rientra
<enzotib> jester-, sticass è una keyword?
<jester-> enzotib: è generico
<filo1234> casa nelle prferenze di amsn > altre impostazioni > impostazioni audio video non ti da l apossibilità di configurare la cam?
<jester-> come nick
<casa> mi da che devo installare mplayer ed mplayer 2
<casa> no filo
<casa> non me la da
<Freddie`> uhm, prova a fare come ti ha detto jester- (sudo adduser $USER video , poi chiudi sessione e rientra)
<casa> mia da nessuna webcam trovata
<filo1234> casa: e cosa ti da?
<casa> o che è già utilizzata da un altro programma
<casa> ho anche riavviato e riaperto amsn ma stesso errore
<Freddie`> casa, sudo add $USER video poi logout e poi login nuovamente
<casa> chiudo la sessione e ci vediamo dopo
<Freddie`> con l'occasione ho deciso di impostare un alias per la shell :D
<Freddie`> alias cam="mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420 -vo xv tv://"
<Freddie`> semplice e veloce :D
<ROBADINOIA> quando premo ctrl+z nella shell mi manda il processo in background per farlo tornare in primo piano come si fa?
<Freddie`> fg
<casa> rieccomi
<casa> nulla da fare
<casa> con camorama però funziona
<jester-> casa: cheese la cam la trova?
<casa> si
<casa> anche cheese
<jester-> casa: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> casa: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so msn
<jester-> casa: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so amsn
<casa> ancora niente jester
<casa> sarei disposto ad usare programmi tipo teamviewer pur di farlo funzionare
<casa> da remoto qualcuno se la sente ?
<casa> ovviamentre inquadrerò il muro :-D
<ROBADINOIA> io non riesco a configurare mai nulla sul mio pc figurati sul tuo :D
<casa> ahahah
<casa> apposto siamo
<filo1234> casa: che versione hai di amsn?
<casa> 0.98.4 (15/05/2010)
<casa> 0.98.4 (12/05/2010)
<ROBADINOIA> recente eh
<casa> la prima è errata
<casa> e si
<casa> l'ho installata l'altro ieri
<filo1234> versione di ubuntu invece?
<casa> da uubntu software center
<casa> 11.10
<casa> tutta aggiornata
<filo1234> boh allora non posos fare prove, sono meno aggiornato
<casa> ok
<casa> torno fra 5 minuti scusate
<casa> rieccomi
<Zizzu> ciao
<casa> ciao zizzu
<casa> exroba
<Zizzu> son annoiato
<casa> mi sa che nessuno può aiutarmi
<casa> la noia è brutta
<Zizzu> prova tipo ad andare sul sito del programma che sara tipo su sourceforge e scarica l'ultima versione
<casa> è già l'ultima
<Zizzu> oppure prova a vedere se ci sono opzioni per specificare da linea di comando
<casa> adesso sto seguendo un wiki
<casa> vediamo che accade
<casa> infatti...nulla di fatto
<casa> mi sa che tornerò a windows
<casa> :-(
<filo1234> per amsn
<filo1234> -.-
<casa> doppia partizione
<Freddie`> casa, uhm... idea
<Freddie`> casa, sudo amsn :-D
<Freddie`> dai, prova! XD
<Freddie`> casa, secondo me stavolta funziona! altrimenti è proprio un problema di librerie/compatibilità
<casa> mi ha dato righe di errore
<Freddie`> casa, il programma parte ?
<casa> dlopen: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/conv-mjpeg.so: undefined symbol: ng_debug
<casa> dlopen: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv0-v4l2.so: undefined symbol: ng_dev
<casa> dlopen: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv1-v4l.so: undefined symbol: ng_dev
<casa> dlopen: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/sn9c10x.so: undefined symbol: ng_conv_register
<casa> casa@casa-Auckland:~$
<FloodBotIt1> casa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<casa> si il programma parte
<Freddie`> casa, ok, allora prova adesso a configuare la webcam
<casa> e come ?
<Zizzu> dal programma?
<Freddie`> configurala come fai normalmente da amsn
<casa> dal programma nulla di fatto -_-
<Freddie`> ancora niente ?
<Zizzu> ...
<casa> ma le righe di errore che ho postato
<casa> possono essere utili ?
<Freddie`> casa, oh, by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/875302
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 875302 in amsn "oneiric: "undefined symbol" errors, webcam doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<filo1234> ma dobve leggi errori?
<casa> quelli che ho copiato e incollato prima
<Freddie`> casa, complimenti sei incappato in un bug noto!
<casa> relativo ai plugin
<casa> drv
<casa> ecc ecc ecc
<casa> se copio e incollo mi sa che vengo bloccato dalla chat
<filo1234> ah erano su
<casa> è possibile che debba installare altre librerie ?
<filo1234> casa è un bug come ti hanno detto
<casa> patch niente ?
<filo1234> quindi o aspetti che lo risolvano o usi altri programmi
<casa> allora se torno a lucid funziona
<Zizzu> ma non puoi usare un altro programma?
<casa> e quale ?
<Zizzu> bo
<Freddie``> casa, skype ?
<Zizzu> .D
<casa> devo fare videochat con account hotmail
<casa> skype
<filo1234> casa: tranquillo tanto amsn non funzia la videochiamata
<filo1234> per cui...
<filo1234> in*
<casa> filo però nelle vecchie versioni di ubuntu mi funzionava la videochat
<filo1234> si ma $M cambia il protocollo ogni 2 giorni
<casa> sta Microzozz rompe
<filo1234> per cui, se vuoi usare roba proprietaria usa windows e stai tranquillo
<Zizzu> emual msn in wine? :P
<casa> ero passato ad ubuntu proprio per questo
<Zizzu> la tiro li
<casa> con wine già
<casa> provato
<filo1234> casa: installi windows in virtuale se hai una licenza e lo usi così
<casa> madoooo che giri allucinanti....troverò un altro modo grazie comunque a tutti
<Zizzu> si in effetti su linux bisogna fare dei giri allucinanti per qualsiasi cosa
<glpiana> !chat | Zizzu
<ubot-it> Zizzu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> Zizzu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jambo> Salve gente
<jambo> devo inviare file da un pc all'altro e ho pensato di installare un server ftp sul pc che deve ricevere
<jambo> in modo da inviare i file con gftp dall'altro
<filo1234> jambo: installa openssh-server e usa scp
<filo1234> o rsync
<glpiana> o semplicemnte nautilus
<jambo> filo1234, hai una guida?
<filo1234> sempre con ssh
<filo1234> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<jambo> Grazie.
<glpiana> jambo, se installi openssh-server sul pc che deve fare da server, dalla'ltro apri il gestore file -> file -> collega al server  e scegli ssh, metti ip, nomeutente e directory che vuoi aprire ed è fatta
<jambo> glpiana, l'altro pc ha Lubuntu
<jambo> o xp
<filo1234> altrimenti scp -r /path/sorgente pippo@ip_destinazione:/path/destinazione/
<filo1234> xp??
<jambo> ok, userò il terminale :)
<glpiana> jambo, l'altro quale sarebbe? quello a cui ti colleghi o da cui ti colleghi?
<glpiana> jambo, xp?
<filo1234> jambo: be se hai xo allora fai prima ad usare samba e fai una cartella condivisa di passaggio
<filo1234> bah
<glpiana> !samba | jambo per xp
<ubot-it> jambo per xp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jambo> glpiana, l'altro è il pc del coinquilino che ha provato per un periodo lubuntu e oggi si è convinto a passare a ubuntu e quindi sto piallando
<jambo> tutto
<filo1234> quindi xp cosa c'entra?
<glpiana> jambo, non mi interessa la storia del pc, ti ho chiesto altro
<filo1234> lol
<jambo> Dico, visto che nell'altro pc non ho gnome
<jambo> chiedevo come fare con lxde o xp
<glpiana> quello A cui ti colleghi o DA cui ti colleghi?
<jambo> quello da cui
<jambo> voi mi avete risposto con scp da terminale
<jambo> e userò lui
<filo1234> o rsync
<glpiana> jambo, dovrebbe comuqnue avere il protocollo ssh anche un qualsiasi altro file manager
<glpiana> comuqnue se ti trovi da terminale usa quello
<jambo> si, il terminale è la seconda cosa più figa di ubuntu.
<Zizzu> e la prima quale è?
<jambo> è gratis.
<Zizzu> asd
<massimo18> -.-
<Zizzu> pure windows è gratis a me lo hanno regalato col computer
<Zizzu> :D
<glpiana> !chat| Zizzu
<ubot-it> Zizzu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Zizzu, non è ancora chiaro il concetto?
<Zizzu> glpiana sei privo di spirito xD
<jambo> Ragazzi, per adesso sto provando con ssh ed è lentissimo.. 200Kbps
<jambo> samba dovrebbe essere più veloce o mi rassegno?
<jambo> glpiana, è normale che ssh vada a 200Kbps?
<glpiana> jambo, non ne ho idea. penso che il vincolo sia la connessione. a meno di qualche parametro settato non so dove
<jambo> beh, la connessione essendo in una rete locale si dovrebbe parlare almeno di Megabyte e non di kilobit
<jambo> googlo un po'
<go^> jambo, no non è normale
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> ho installato 12.04 sperando di risolvere il problema audio ma ancora niente posso chiedere una mano
<glpiana> !alpha | pac
<ubot-it> pac: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<pac> grazie ma che alternative ho
<glpiana> ???
<pac> glpiana: non ho capito
<glpiana> pac, hai detto di avere messo la 12.04. ti ho indicato su quale canale chiedere. cosa non hai capito?
<pac> quali sono le alternative a quanto segnalato
<glpiana> pac, alternative a cosa di precise?
<glpiana> *preciso
<pac> glpiana: allora ho capito che per la 12.04 devo andare di la ma se non volessi andare di che alternative a 12.04 lo devo chiedere sempre di la
<OverMe> pac, traduci in italiano
<Duro59> ho installato l'ultima versione sul mio netbook packard bell non funziona l' wifi, prima con xp non ha mai dato problemi, cosa posso fare ???
<enzotib> Duro59, lspci | grep -i wireless
<enzotib> Duro59, o meglio, lspci | grep -i Network
<pac> facciamo così se installo la 10.04 quante probabbilità ho di avere l'audio rispetto alla 11.11 e alla 12.04
<Holden> pac, ma che problemi avevi?
<Duro59> scusa enzotib ma non riesco a capire il tuo messaggio
<massimo18> pac, non dipende dalla versione ma da altro in quanto l'audio va benissimo
<enzotib> Duro59, apri un terminale ed esegui il comando che ti ho dato
<Duro59> ok provo
<glpiana> !paste | Duro59
<ubot-it> Duro59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> Holden: la 11.10 non mi vede la stampante il secondo monitor e non va l'audio e neanche ora che ho la 12.04
<pac> massimo18: grazie massimo allora ho fatto una bestialità
<Holden> pac, beh i problemi si cerca di risolverli in qualche modo. che scheda audio hai?
<glpiana> pac, che scheda audio è? lspci | grep -i audio
<pac> scheda audio usb audio 2 dj
<glpiana> pac, non puoi copiare la riga per intiero?
<pac> glpiana: ho copiato il tuo comando ma non va
<glpiana> pac, cosa intendi per "non va"? ottieni errore? non ottieni risultato? altro?
<pac> glpiana: lampeggia il cursore
<Holden> glpiana, hmm, è usb dice
<glpiana> Holden, giusto :)
<glpiana> pac, allora dai lsusb  e copia la riga relativa alla scheda
<pac> Holden: nelle impostazioni audio la sche c'è
<Holden> pac, controlla se è tra queste http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<pac> Holden: si è questa http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Native_Instruments
<pac> l'audio 2
<pac> Holden: cribbio e da che parte comincio
<pac> Holden: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-caiaq
<enzotib> pac, ma hai gia spippolato con alsamixer?
<pac> enzotib: più o meno
<AngelForget> cè una soluzione a questo mess. di errore su il mio Terminale di Lubuntu (Error: need a repository as argument
<AngelForget> )
<filo1234> AngelForget: facendo cosa?
<AngelForget> filo1234,  stavo istall. lubuntu center
<Holden> pac, apri un terminale
<filo1234> AngelForget: non ho capito niente
<pac> fatto
<Holden> pac, for f in /proc/asound/*; do echo "$f:"; cat "$f"; done
<Holden> pac, metti su pastebin
<Duro59> raga scusate, ho aperto il terminale ed ho scritto lspci / grep -1 network ma non fa nulla
<Duro59> dove sbaglio?
<enzotib> Duro59, era | non /
<Duro59> come faccio a fare quel simbolo?
<pac> Holden:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/861898/
<enzotib> Duro59, ed era -i non -1
<enzotib> Duro59, nella mia tastiera è di fianco al numero 1
<AngelForget> filo1234,  sto cercando di istallare Lubuntu software center
<enzotib> AngelForget, filo1234 ti chiede il comando esatto che hai usato
<AngelForget> sudo add-apt-repository ppa: lubuntu-desktop/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install Lubuntu-software-center
<Duro59> fatto ma mi dice che ispci e grep-i not found
<AngelForget> questo filo1234
<glpiana> AngelForget, qui non c'è supporto per repository esterni
<glpiana> !chat | AngelForget
<ubot-it> AngelForget: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Duro59, grep SPAZIO -i
<AngelForget> ok glpiana
<enzotib> Duro59, diciamocelo chiaramente, le cose le devi scrivere esattamente come ti vengono dette, spazi, maiuscole, minuscole, altrimenti non funziona
<Holden> pac, speaker-test -c 2 -D plughw:2
<Duro59> fatto adesso mi dice ispci : command not found
<Duro59>  scusate ma sono neofita di ubuntu
<Ryccardo> è "lspci", con la L
<enzotib> Duro59, la prossima volta prova a fare copia e incolla del comando, così non sbagli
<Holden> pac, dimmi se senti qualcosa con quel comando
<Duro59> raga scusate fex
<Duro59> fatto adesso devo riavviare?
<enzotib> Duro59, no
<enzotib> Duro59, era solo per vedere che scheda hai, ha dato qualche output quel comando?
<pac> Holden: continua a fare frontale destro  e sinistro ogni volta con dei numeri diversi
<Holden> pac, ma senti qualcosa?
<pac> no niente
<Duro59> si 03:00.0 ar242x / ar542x (rev 01)
<Duro59> ora
<pac> Holden: lo blocco o lascio andare avanti
<enzotib> Duro59, anche questo l'hai scritto a mano, non credo sia un copia e incolla (che sarebbe meglio)
<Holden> pac, sono i volumi allora, prova a lasciare quel comando in esecuzione e in un altro terminale smanetta con alsamixer -c 2
<Duro59> si non posso fare copia e incolla perchè ubuntu è su un altro pc
<Duro59> 03:00.0 ethernet controller : atheros communications inc. AR242x / AR542x wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<enzotib> Duro59, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<pac> Holden: ti mando la schermata di alsa mixer dove si postano le immagini
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> Holden: http://imagebin.org/201370
<Holden> pac, hmm strano... o  quella scheda non è supportata bene o forse devi provare alsamixer -c1 oppure -c0, anche se mi sembrano schede diverse
<Duro59> mi dice il linux-firmware 1.60 firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<pac> Holden: http://imagebin.org/201371
<Duro59> adesso appena faccio enable wireless rimane acceso per due sec e poi si spegne da solo
<Duro59> cosa potrebbe essere?
<pac> Holden: http://imagebin.org/201372
<Holden> pac, sei su 12.04?
<pac> Holden: l'altro terminale sta ancora andando lascio così
<pac> si ma era uguale su 11.10
<Holden> lo puoi fermare
<pac> Holden: grazie
<Holden> non saprei, se speaker-test si attiva teoricamente sta 'suonando'
<enzotib> Duro59, non è che ti segnala la presenza di driver proprietari da poter installare?
<Holden> certo, è una scheda particolare pac
<Holden> con una qualunque scheda da 5€ funziona
<pac> Holden: in che senso
<Duro59> adesso provo ad attacare il cavo lan azienda e vedere se scarica qualche aggiornamento o qualche driver
<Duro59> grazie per l'aiuto
<pac> posso dirti che usa i drivers asio può essere utile
<Holden> pac, costosa, indirizzata ad uno specifico utilizzo, probabilmente non molto "aperta"
<Holden> pac, ma è un laptop o desktop?
<pac> Holden: desktop
<Holden> pac, e allora ti consiglio di metterne una interna se puoi, anche usata e hai risolto il problema
<pac> Holden: c'è quella integrata ma non la vede forse è disabilitata
<Holden> pac, ah e abilitala, quella di sicuro funziona
<pac> Holden: e come si fa devo andare nel bios?
<Holden> pac, di solito si
<pac> Holden: poi provo ti posso chiedere una mano per il secondo monitor
<Holden> pac, mai fatto, che scheda video hai?
<pac> Holden: non ne ho la più pallida idea
<pac> Holden: posso controllare da terminale?
<glpiana> pac, lspci | grep -i vga
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> Holden: nvidia
<Holden> si ma quale
<glpiana> nvidia non ha fatto una sola scheda
<OverMe> LOL
<pac> Holden: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1) Holden
<Holden> pac, ok pac
<Holden> pac prova a studiarti xrandr e vedi se riesci
<pac> Holden: cos'è da dove si comincia
<Holden> pac google
<pac> Holden: ok grazie e ti posso chiedere l'ultimo favore per la stampante
<Holden> pac, non mi intendo molto di stampanti... comunque resta sempre valida una regola:
<Holden> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<pac> holden grazie ora ricomincio dal bios ciao
<Ryccardo> "riki ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL" è formalmente corretto (nei sudoers)?
<Ryccardo> (visudo me lo accetta)
<K99Brain> Ryccardo, è corretto ma rischioso
<K99Brain> Ryccardo, sei sicuro che nessuno possa accedere al tuo pc? perchè col tuo utente potrebbe fare tutto
<Ryccardo> il login automatico è solo locale e mio zio non sa usare windows, quindi no problem ;)
<Ryccardo> tanto da remoto la password serve comunque per entrare
<glpiana> Ryccardo, il fatto che tuo zio non sappia usare windows che c'entra con sudo?
<Ryccardo> non è ovvio? :P
<K99Brain> Ryccardo, boh, vedi tu... ma sappi che vai a "disattivare" un meccanismo di protezione
<glpiana> Ryccardo, no, non mi pare. ma non importa
<Ryccardo> la "protezione" è dall'utente ubriaco, visto che a logica (nonostante sia chiaramente una limitazione del software) è solo una scomodità chiedere la password se ho fatto login da 10 secondi
<duro59> ora sono connesso direttamente con cavo di rete, il problema wireless persiste
<glpiana> duro59, nel terminale scrivi:
<glpiana> duro59, rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | duro59
<ubot-it> duro59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Ryccardo, tieni presente che molte cose non passano per sudo ma per PolicyKit, e quelle non le hai rese "libere" da password.
<duro59> mi dice:1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no
<glpiana> duro59, prova a dare: sudo rfkill unblock all
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> duro59, poi scrivi: sudo iwlist scan               e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | duro59
<ubot-it> duro59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ryccardo> enzotib: mah, l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto mi usciva roba tipo "this is just information, not an error -- authenticated without password"
<enzotib> Ryccardo, dipende dal programma che usavi
<enzotib> Ryccardo, per esempio se usi user-admin, e provi ad aggiungere un utente, è PolicyKit che interviene a chiedere la password
<Ryccardo> immagino sia roba GUI
<duro59> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<glpiana> duro59, scrivi: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> duro59, poi di nuovo sudo iwlist scan   e per cortesia usa pastebin, come ti ho già chiesto
<enzotib> glpiana, non ha la connessione :)
<glpiana> enzotib, ha scritto che si è connesso col cavo
<glpiana> <duro59> ora sono connesso direttamente con cavo di rete, il problema wireless persiste
<enzotib> glpiana, sorry
<duro59> Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<gregory_> Salve vorrei sapere perchè quando accedo ad ubuntu le ventole non partono solo se lo  iberno e lo riaccendo dall'ibernazione partono
<gregory_> !
<gregory_> vi prego aiutatemi
<glpiana> duro59, di nuovo rfkill list
<luana> ciao a tutti
<gregory_> help!!
<enzotib> !pazienza | gregory_
<ubot-it> gregory_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gregory_> ahh ok scusate a tutti
<luana> ho la 11.10 su un netbook samsung n130, il mio problema è far funzionare il modem hspa integrato, ma configurando in NM la usim non la vedo funzionare
<enzotib> gregory_, hai scritto il tuo problema, adesso aspetta un po' che la gente legga, se passa tempo e nessuno risponde puoi anche riproporre la domanda
<gregory_> ok, grazie :-)
<duro59> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes 1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no
<luana> gregory_, non partono e ti va in protezione? sai che temparatura ahi in media su una normale sessione?
<MEME> ciao
<gregory_> si, tantissime volte mi partono slo quando lo  iberno e lo riaccendo dall'ibernazione
<gregory_> ieri senza che mi accorgessi che le ventole erano spente ho raggiunti gli 80 gradi
<Steeler> gregory_, ma è un fisso o un notebook ?
<gregory_> notebook
<gregory_> molti amici mi dicono di aggiornare il bios
<Steeler> greenrabbit, sono un pò troppi, su una mobo dell una volta ne ho visti di 50 °
<gregory_> adesso l'ho acceso dall'ibernazione e ho 50 gradi cn ventole regolari
<Ryccardo> di solito su un portatile c'è un dissipatore a griglia che fa molto "filtro dell'aria"
<luana> caso strano il tuo, acpi che dice?
<luana> acpi -t
<gregory_> se dici la temperatura io uso un programma x la temperatura
<luana> che programma?  con acpi vedi la temperatura e gli specifici allarmi
<gregory_> ahh ok scusa io adesso sono da ubuntu e uso psensor
<luana> una cosa simile era capitata ad un mio conoscente installando ubuntu 64 bit su un dual core
<luana> con la 32 bit tutto andava bene ma la 64 dava acluni problemini con le ventole e la ram
<gregory_> no, di ram nn ho problemi io ho la versione 11.10
<OverMe> gregory_, che notebook è?
<gregory_> acer aspire 5715z
<OverMe> gregory_, una discussione di 3 anni fa dice: "SOLVED. Just upgraded the bios of my Acer Aspire 5720z from 1.19 to 1.42. Fans now work normally (acpi recognizes cpu temp variations)."
<gregory_> si ma nn va
<gregory_> ho già letto
<OverMe> e già fatto?
<gregory_> si
<UZZI> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/862000/ chi  mi sa aiutare per risolvere questo problema inerente la rete virtuale con kvm?
<luana> nessuno per modem hspa interno?
<OverMe> gregory_, che versione hai messo?
<gregory_> 11.10
<gregory_> mi ha fatto installare delle cose luana che non avevo installato
<UZZI> può dipendere dal fato che amministro kvm da Virtula machine manager, che ho un solo utente e eche esso pur essendo del gruppo libvirtd non riesca ad amministrare tutto non essendo root?
<OverMe> gregory_, intendo il bios
<gregory_> nn lo so cmq meno di 1.40
<OverMe> male, deve essere "di più"
<gregory_> ok
<gregory_> se il problema nn si risolve provvederò ad aggiornare
<gregory_> grazie a tutti x la collaborazione
<filo1234> UZZI: prova a chiedere su #kvm
<filo1234> o se usi virt-manager chiedi su libvirt/virt-manager support is #virt on irc.oftc.net
<Zizzu> <(..<)  (>..)> ^(. .)^ <(..<) (>..)>
<serao> non funziona più il sound di avvio. Cosa devo fare?
<Zizzu> avvio di cosa??
<serao> quando avvio ubuntu il sound iniziale non c'è più anche se è attivato
<Zizzu> ma a me pare che su linux molte cose son messe li per riempire li spazi vuoti, ogni tanto trovo un pulsante che non funziona :D
<serao> mi piaceva tanto cavolo
<Zizzu> fai uno script di shell che fa suonare un file audio e lo metti in avvio automatico :P
<serao> farò così
<serao> ;-)
<Zizzu> bello sto pezzo <(..<)  (>..)> ^(. .)^ <(..<) (>..)>
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a correggere le parole con libre office 3.4.3 su ubuntu 11.04
<TIOSSERVO> hihi
<Zizzu> roba serissima! ogni noia!
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> ciao BetaBrai
<Cristian> ragazzi chi i puo dare un consiglio su istallazione di ubuntu
<Cristian> se tramite wubi o dual boot o per finire h un hd vuoto interno da potergli dedicare
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> looooooooooool xD
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> bello attivo sto canale mi piace
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> ROBA SERIA
<AngelForget> lol
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> nessuno parla e se parli ti kikkano perche sei offtopic :|||||
<Carlin0> !chat | ZizzuSUPERSTAR
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> :D
<Carlin0> buh manca il bot :D
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> carlino non ha funzionato
<Carlin0>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> si ma carlino
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> se questo è il canale principale
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> e nessuno parla
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> di la ci son li zombie??
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> :D
<Carlin0> ZizzuSUPERSTAR, questo canale è dedicato a supporto ,
<AngelForget> se vuoi parlare ZizzuSUPERSTAR  c'èubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> ZizzuSUPERSTAR, falla finita
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> OverMe, nessuno puo dire a ZIZZU di farla finita, neanche gli hacker che mettono i rootkit nell'hardware ci sono riusciti figurati TU
<ZizzuSUPERSTAR> suka :D
<AngelForget> ZizzuSUPERSTAR,  non esagerare
<awake> salve
<awake> <ZizzuSUPERSTAR> OverMe, nessuno puo dire a ZIZZU di farla finita, neanche gli hacker che mettono i rootkit nell'hardware ci sono riusciti figurati TU
<awake> oh god
<[Jano]> awake: ?
 * AngelForget_AWAY is away: are not in line
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-01
<Loopaka> a
<Carlin0> bonanotte -_o
<cristian> olsz
<cristian> z-z-z-
<cristian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC36ujbfnls&feature=related
<cristian> lolololol
<cristian> toc toc
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<greenrabbit> giorno a tutti una domandina ma ubuntu 32 bit vede 16 gb di ram?
<glpiana> greenrabbit, con kernel pae dovrebbe
<greenrabbit> si difatti me la vede ma non li vede virtualbox :/
<glpiana> greenrabbit, vbox vede la ram che gli concedi nelle impostazioni della amcchina virtuale
<greenrabbit> si glpiana solo che quando crei la macchina e definisci la ram di solito vede tutta quella disponibile nel sistema
<greenrabbit> e sei tu a scegliere quanta dedicarne alla macchina virtuale
<glpiana> yes
<greenrabbit> quindi se è solo un problema di virtualbox non fa niente
<greenrabbit> mi preoccupavo perchè non ho creato la partizione di swap
<glpiana> greenrabbit, se vuoi guardo il manuale di vbox
<greenrabbit> glpiana, non ti preoccupare l'importante è che ubuntu utilizzi tutti e 16 gb di ram :)
<greenrabbit> in vbox di solito ne metto a disposizione solo 4gb
<greenrabbit> :)
<glpiana> ok
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<ulfric> ciao a tutti
<ulfric> ciao Claudinux
<Claudinux> ciao ulfric
<ulfric> anche tu qui per problemi con ubuntu?
<Claudinux> ulfric, no :-)
<ulfric> io sto lottando con la 11.10
<ulfric> e per ora sta vincendo lei
<ulfric> non riesco neanche a postare sul forum... questa versione di ubuntu e' inutilizzabile
<Claudinux> ulfric, dovresti esporre il tuo problema se cerchi supporto
<ulfric> in pratica non riesco a utilizzare il protocollo https
<ulfric> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,511092.0.html
<ulfric> ho  messo ubuntu 11.10 tramite wubi da windows7
<ulfric> ogni volta che installo ubuntu ho sempre qualche problema di sorta... ma questa volta non riesco a proprio a conviverci
<OverMe> e gli aggiornamenti, come suggerito, sei riuscito a farli?
<ulfric> ora non riesco nemmeno a postare un risposta  quel topic...
<ulfric> ho aggiornato tutto tramite apt-get
<ulfric> e non mi ha dato problemi
<ulfric> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863111/
<ulfric> follia pura
<OverMe> hai già provato a dare sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<OverMe> ?
<ulfric> si
<ulfric> ho controllato che tutti siano abilitati
<ulfric> mi chiedo se sia un problema dovuto all'installazione su un ambiente virtuale (ho usato wubi l'installer di winzoz)
<ulfric> xke. nel caso faccio alla vecchia maniera boot da cd.. creo partizioni...
<OverMe> oddio, a dirla tutto wget https://google.com da lo steso output anche  a me
<ulfric> ahhaha'
<OverMe> però non ho problemi
<ulfric> effettivamente prima di aggiornare tutto mi dava un'altro errore: impossibile verficare il certificato tramite l'autorita' locale... o qualcosa del genere
<OverMe> https://google.com da browser non va?
<ulfric> si
<OverMe> si non va o si va
<ulfric> non riesco a capire bene qual-e' il problema, perche' su molti siti con https mi ci va, poi pero' all'interno del sito le funzionalita' importanti non funzionano
<ulfric> tipo sul forum di ubuntu non mi fa postare, su dropbox non posso vedere la lista dei file, non posso clonare da gitghub...
<OverMe> fammi vedere un output di git clone
<ulfric> rimane un po in attesa (come sul browser)
<ulfric> Cloning into node... error: RPC failed; result=56, HTTP code = 0 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<OverMe> dammi il link che provo pure io
<ulfric> git clone https://github.com/joyent/node.git
<OverMe> fatal: https://github.com/joyent/node.git/info/refs download error - The requested URL returned error: 403
<OverMe> \o/
<massimo18> semplicemente manca la pagina
<massimo18> prova con https://github.com/joyent/ e vedrai che funziona
<ulfric> il sito si vede
<ulfric> da terminale non mi fa fare il clone
<massimo18> poi clicchi su node e va
<OverMe> neanche a me
<ulfric> di nessun repository
<OverMe> provo un altro repo
<OverMe> nada, roba che fino a ieri andava
<OverMe> quindi non è un problema tuo
<ulfric> piu' che github... a me fa pensare che dropbox non si sincronizza (e sul sito mi mostra tutto tranne la lista dei miei file ... rimane li a caricare)
<ulfric> ll
<ulfric> mi ha clonato git clone https://github.com/5509/jq.carousel.git
<OverMe> a me no
<ulfric> sempre su github non mi permette di followare nessuno.. mi scade la richiesta (come per postare sul forum di ubuntu)
<ulfric> non mi fa il login su twitter
<ulfric> avete in mente un modo per diagnosticare meglio il problema?
<jester-> ulfric sei albanese?
<ulfric> no abito a roma e sono italiano
<jester-> ulfric: dall'italiano con cui scrivi non si direbbe
<ulfric> jester-: da cosa l'avresti dedotto?
<jester-> ulfric: followware per es
<ulfric> jester-: eheheh e' un modo di dire non farmi la predica sui neologismi
<jester-> ulfric: hai abilitato un proxy in ff o messo qualche plugin strano?
<ulfric> jester-: no, l'installazione di ubuntu e' linda e pulita
<ulfric> appena fatta
<jester-> ulfric: installa chromium-browser e prova con quello
<ulfric> jester-: nello specifico su firefox sono abilitati i protocolli SSL 3.0 e TLS 1.0, e per l'accesso a internet e' impostato 'Utilizza le impostazioni proxy del sistema'
<jester-> ulfric: ma sei dietro a un proxy come connessione internet?
<ulfric> jester-: ho messo un router tra me e il modem di alice, ma niente proxy
<jester-> ulfric: allora disabilita il proxy sia di rete che in ff
<ulfric> jester-: con chromium sembra funzionare tutto per quanto riguarda la navigazione
<ulfric> jester-: come disabilito il proxy di rete ammesso che io ne abbia uno?
<jester-> <ulfric> jester-: nello specifico su firefox sono abilitati i protocolli SSL 3.0 e TLS 1.0, e per l'accesso a internet e' impostato 'Utilizza le impostazioni proxy del sistema'
<jester-> ulfric: il followamento funza con cromo?
<ulfric> jester-: 'sia di rete che in ff'
<filo1234> ulfric: togli il proxy
<ulfric> jester-: si mi followa ;) su chrome
<jester-> ulfric: rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<luigi> dalle profonde e insondabili viscere del mio portatile, dove avevo ubuntu 11 sistematicamente e premurosamente aggiornato e un windows xp,  ora mi compare alla schermata di avvio un debian "gnu grub versione 1.99- 12 ubuntu 5"   cos'è? e perche nn mi fa entrare nel mio vecchio ubuntu?
<luigi> vecchio nel senso di solito ubuntu 11
<ulfric2> sono entrato da chrome
<jester-> luigi: come dire che la debian si è froccata su da sola stanotte?
<jester-> ulfric: rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<ulfric> jester-: l'ho rinominata e ho riavviato ff... ma mi sta dando gli stessi errori di sempre
<jester-> ulfric: strana la cosa
<luigi> jester-:  avevo seguito una procedura per cambiare ambiente mo vedo di ritrovarla
<filo1234> ulfric: hai tolto le impostazioni proxy???
<ulfric> jester-: a quanto ho capito chrome gestisce l'affaire dei certificati in modo diverso da ff, ed evidentemente anche dal sistema visto che wget continua a fare le bizze
<ulfric> filo1234: si
<jester-> ulfric: mai avuto problemi ne di foloowamento con ff ne di wget
<ulfric> jester-: infatti tutto cio' ha dell'assurdo, ora sto masterizzando ubuntu e provo a far partire la live... e vedo se da gli stessi problemi
<ulfric> la cosa piu' strana e' che le pagine https://twitter.com le raggiungo senza problemi, quando provo pero' a loggarmi o a usare quel sito per fare qualcosa... mi va in timeout
<luigi> non ritrovo il video di cui avevo seguito i suggerimenti ma ...1 avevo installato gnome..alcuni gnome ....2 cliccato destro sulla maschera di spegnimento e scelto gnome... al riavvio è uscita 'sto debian
<jester-> luigi: non ci sta ne in cielo ne in terra ne in ogni luogo. lsb-release cosa risponde
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> luigi, parli della schermata di avvio e di caricamento?
<luigi> si si
<glpiana> luigi, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep base
<glpiana> che non mi ricordo il nome del pacco
<glpiana> !paste | luigi
<glpiana> !paste | luigi
<ubottu-it> luigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi> ok..
<glpiana> ecco, desktop-base dovrebbe essere
<jester-> luigi: hai messo qualche ppa repo del menga?
<glpiana> luigi, invece del comando di prima dai: dpkg -l | grep desktop-base
<luigi> ma nn riesco a trovare un terminale..neanche da da avvio provvisorio
<pac> qualcuno s'intende di midi?
<glpiana> luigi, ma il sistema non parte?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pac> glpiana: vero avevo dimenticato
<pac> allora input ed output midi funziona come si deve, le note s'inseriscono, ma non le sento.
<glpiana> pac, la guida l'hai già vista?
<glpiana> !midi | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<luigi> se accetto l'opzione ubuntu 3 mi si apre la schermata  con sblocca portachiavi, e tutto posso aver fatto  ma nn sbagliare password, e li si blocca . gnome kering prompt 3
<pac> glpiana: per il midi ho letto tutto e come vi dicevo funziona tutto se suono le note entrano se do il play scorrono ma non si sentono
<glpiana> luigi, non ho capito nulla. stai parlando del login?
<luigi> si si..
<glpiana> pac, ma non hai detto nulla ancora. dobbiamo immaginare cosa stai facendo? stai usando un programma? delle periferiche esterne? guarda che noi non ti vediamo
<glpiana> luigi, che opzioni hai al login?
<Devidino> OverMe:  disturbo?
<pac> glpiana: uso un programma di notazione musicale ho collegato una tastiera midi e suono delle note che entrano ed escono senza suono ma solo graficamente
<glpiana> Devidino, se devi parlare con OverMe non usare il canale, c'è la query privata o #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> glpiana:  si pensavo stavo in chat scusa
<glpiana> pac, se esegui un file midi con timidity l'audio lo senti?
<luigi> ubuntu con linx 3. 0.0  -16 generic---- lo stesso modalità ripristino----- previous linux ---- 2 memory test----  xp professional
<glpiana> luigi, scegli la prima e che fa?
<luigi> se accetto ubuntu 3.0 mi manda  ( con l'avvetimento di un portachiavi che è bloccato) in : gnome keyring-promt-3 .. passando per una schermata ubuntu 11 che compare fugacemente e poi scompare
<glpiana> luigi, quindi non si avvia la garfica?
<glpiana> *grafica
<luigi> si schermata  vuota  con la barra in alto . attività---- gnome keyring promp-3..la data  al centro sto portachiavi che nn si schioda
<glpiana> luigi, quindi tu non visualizzi la schermata di login in cui inserire user name e password
<luigi> allora... se aspetto 5 minuti fino al....risparmio energetico che spegne lo schermo ..quando riprendo allara si mi chede la solita password e posso dare il login--a qul punto mi apre una finesrtella di un cm. quadro al centro dello schermo.. un delirio
<glpiana> luigi, vabbè ma sto casino con la schermata di debian di cui parlavi non c'entra nulla. che hai fatto per conciare il sistema così?
<jester-> sa di repo mischiati
<luigi> nn so mi pare proprio di aver solo cliccato destro sul login e scelto invede di ubuntu  una delle, penso la prima, opzioni gnome. ...
<glpiana> luigi, oki, sulla barra in alto, guarda a destra. hai qualcosa da cliccare? se clicchi hai il menu per terminare la sesisone?
<luigi> no è tutto bloccato nn mi fa far nulla e il portachiavi bloccato nn si sblocca
<glpiana> luigi, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e effettua il login testuale
<luigi> mia moglie mi sta ...facendo pressioni....insostenibili..devo uscire grazie a tutti ..a dopo luigi
<cristian__> ciao
<cristian__> scusate ragazzi dove posso chiedere per assistenza sulla 12.04
<enzotib> !beta | cristian__
<ubottu-it> cristian__: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ubot-it> cristian__: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ulfric> ciao a tutti
<ulfric> jester-: ho provato a far partire la 11.10 64bit live e si comporta allo stesso modo
<cristian__> enzotib, bastava una volta XD
<ulfric> ora sto scaricando la 10.04 e la 11.04...
<enzotib> cristian__, purtroppo ci sono due bot che rispondono
<cristian__> immagino
<cristian__> comunque non e che io abbia voluto istallare questa versione
<cristian__> e che ho fatto istallazione da wubi
<cristian__> ha scaricato i pacchetti e mi so ritrovato la 12.04
<cristian__> -.-
<greenrabbit> ragazzi quando vado nei driver aggiuntivi mi da due voci dei driver grafici nvidia una è la versione current e l'altra è la versione aggiornamenti post release versione current-update, qual'è la differenza tra i due?
<greenrabbit> ovviamente la seconda è un update ma se la prima è già una versione aggiornata dei driver la seconda che update è?
<greenrabbit> inoltre ho un problema con le finestre sono dure da trascinare :/
<glpiana> greenrabbit, dure da trascinare? O.o
<greenrabbit> si glpiana sopo poco fluide
<glpiana> ma ti sembra un problema dovuto all'accelerazione video o altro?
<greenrabbit> io credo che sia un problema dovuta all'accelerazione video
<glpiana> greenrabbit, ora come ora che driver stai usando?
<greenrabbit> nvidia verisione current
<greenrabbit> quando trascino le finestre si muovono a scatti :/
<OverMe> greenrabbit, da subito e all'inizio sono un po' più fluide?
<greenrabbit> si OverMe appena avviato il sistema e per lcuni secondi
<greenrabbit> poi diventano lente
<greenrabbit> e a volte quando trascino una finestra da una parte all'altra dello schermo si piazza direttamente nella posizione finale dopo qlche secondo
<OverMe> greenrabbit, che mouse hai?
<jester-> greenrabbit: leva i nvidia cancella il filie nvidiasticazz.cond in /modprobe.d e vedi cosa succede col nouveau
<greenrabbit> OverMe, il mio mouse è della msi :/
<greenrabbit> OverMe, è il mouse O.O
<OverMe> greenrabbit, sembra una domanda scorrelata ma io ho avuto un problema simile ed era dovuto al mouse
<greenrabbit> con il touchpad vanno bene
<OverMe> eh appunto
<greenrabbit> ma lol e che posso fare ?
<OverMe> ora mi devo ricordare come ho rimediato
<OverMe> aspetta che cerco
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, il pc non mi rileva una chiavetta usb, ho già provato con testdisk ma non la riconosce
<Drizamanuber> p.s. in windows con easeus, la vede ma non riesce a recuperare i file
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, inseriscila a in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<greenrabbit> jester-, cmq avevo fatto tutti i tentativi con i driver nvidia :O e invece è semplicemente il mouse :O
<jester-> greenrabbit: ma va daviaiciapp va
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863333/
<OverMe> greenrabbit, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf         e dentro infilaci     options usbhid mousepoll=10
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester- te ste ben?
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: ma sei sicuro che sia una pendrive?
<filo1234> perchè dal tuo dmesg pare una scheda wifi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: stu bene stu ben  e ti?
<Drizamanuber> anca me
<greenrabbit> OverMe, fatto devo riavviare?
<filo1234> 0.0
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sun dre a cambià meste, ti te cunuscet quai v'un?
<OverMe> greenrabbit, si, se non funziona ne proviamo un'altra
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: non importa cosa pare a te ao a me, importa cosa apapre al sistema
<greenrabbit> ok riavvio
<jester-> Drizamanuber: tel cambit senza savè quel ?
<filo1234> e al sistema appare come una chiavetta wifi
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: sì è una chiavetta usb da 2 gb
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: che ubuntu vede come scheda wifi?
<filo1234> oppure quel dmesg è farlocco?
<Drizamanuber> u da via la butega perchè la lavurava minga
<filo1234> boh
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e quel che la ciapada la butega?
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: ubuntu11.04
<Drizamanuber> jester-: l'è un lader
<Drizamanuber> jester-: me pias no
<greenrabbit> no OverMe per alcuni secondi è andato bene ma ora si muove di nuovo a scatti
<OverMe> greenrabbit, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf
<OverMe> poi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<OverMe> e in fondo ci aggiungi queste due righe
<greenrabbit> fatto
<OverMe> -r usbhid
<OverMe>  usbhid mousepoll=10
<OverMe> salvi esci e riavvia
<greenrabbit> fatto riavvio
<Drizamanuber> jester-: conosci qualche programma valido per recuperare i dati su una chiavetta, che non sia testdisk
<jester-> Drizamanuber: photorec dentro la pacchetto testdisk
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: ma scusami sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> la vede?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: photorec, come tesst disk vede solo l'hard disk principale
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: ergo buttala
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863348/
<OverMe> ma che diavolo
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: ripeto...se il sistema non la vede....
<greenrabbit> OverMe, niente però è uscito un nuovo sintomo
<OverMe> ?
<nicotano> salve
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: ho capito, adesso riavvio e provo con windows a formattarla, poi rientro in ubuntu e ti faccio sapere
<greenrabbit> OverMe, all'avvio ho fatto partire xchat e il terminale ed erano fluidi, poi è partito il portachiavi che mi ha chiesto la password una volta inserita mi sono ritrovato la schermata di login
<OverMe> harr
<greenrabbit> e dpo che sono rientrato le finestre sono ridiventate pesanti
<OverMe> greenrabbit, intanto fammi vedere che dice cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll
<greenrabbit> di da 10
<greenrabbit> mi da 10
<OverMe> è giusto
<luigi> glpiana: sono riuscito ad entrare nel login da tastiera. accettato login e password.
<glpiana> luigi, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> luigi, dimmi quando ti ridà il prompt
<luigi> il trattino lampeggia
<glpiana> luigi, non vuol dire niente per me. dimmi che c'è prima del trattino
<ulfric> ciao a tutti nuovamente
<luigi> sono nella schermata di risposta
<greenrabbit> OverMe, appena mi si avvia va un amore e dopo che smetto di "sbatterle" le lascio per qlche secondo mi si ripresenta di nuovo
<greenrabbit> ed effettivamente con il touchpad vanno un amore
<filo1234> greenrabbit: a me capita lo stesso con te, quando smetti di sbatterle LOL
<greenrabbit> filo1234, quindi ti piace quando te le sbatto xD
<filo1234> lol
<ulfric> OverMe: ho risolto... in modo assurdo
<OverMe> greenrabbit, eh, strano, quella cosa che ti ho detto avrebbe dovuto fixare
<OverMe> ulfric, how?
<OverMe> greenrabbit, è la soluzione che danno tutti per buona in attesa del fix di compiz (che ha funzionato anche a me)
<greenrabbit> OverMe, cmq grazie perchè adesso mi hai fatto inquadrare il problema
<ulfric> OverMe: avevo un router collegato al modem ADSL, che creava una rete 192.168.2 e aveva come gateway 192.168.1.1 cioe' il modem
<ulfric> OverMe: bypassando il router e collegandomi direttamente al modem... tutto ha ripreso a funzionare
<OverMe> ulfric, ouiea
<ulfric> OverMe: secondo te come posso configurare ubuntu per continuare a utilizzare quella configurazione? oppure devo configurare qualcosa nel router?
<glpiana> luigi, che cosa è la schermata di risposta?
<OverMe> ulfric, e mettere il router nella stessa rete del modem?
<ulfric> OverMe: nel caso non dovrei collegare il modem all'entrata wan...
<OverMe> ulfric, ma quel router non ha il modem incorporato?
<greenrabbit> OverMe, credo di aver risolto impostando il valore da 10 a 5
<greenrabbit> OverMe, no mi sono illuso
<greenrabbit> xD
<OverMe> greenrabbit, ehehe
<OverMe> comunque prova a cambiare, puoi arrivare fino a 0
<greenrabbit> si provo :)
<ulfric> OverMe: si, il modem adsl ha il router (digicom), ma ho una postazione con 3 pc lontana, quindi ho pensato di ampliare la rete con un altro router
<luigi> glpiana: sudo dpkg --configure -a mi ha dato una schermata di risposta. pubblicit/ in blu pulse in blu pulse cookie in binaco tutte cose  precedute da una data che nn mi dice nulla  e alla fine " -rw------ 1 luigi luigi 6196 2012 03 01 13:41 ,x session-errors"
<glpiana> luigi, no, è che ti si è sovrapposto un errore di X al comando. scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: hai ragione la butto
<Drizamanuber> adesso ho un altro quesito, ho rimosso un programma, però mi è rimasta l'icona nel menu apllicazioni, come si può rimuovere?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, che interfaccia usi?
<Drizamanuber> unity
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e dove è rimasta sta icona?
<glpiana> nella dash o sull abarra?
<glpiana> *sulla barra
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non sulla barra, se schiaccio f1
<Drizamanuber> e digito la prima lettera del nome lo vedo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, su unity f1 che io sappia non fa nulla
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, comuqnue prova terminare la sessione e vedi se il problema persiste
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: se schiaccio f1 si aprre una pagina nera, con il altro la finestra per cercare
<Drizamanuber> ok adesso termino, torno subtio+ù
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, perchè hai modificato le scorciatoie. quello lo fa nromalmente premendo il tasto con la bandierina di windows
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: è rimasto ancora
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, di che programma stiamo parlando?
<glpiana> non si può sapere?
<Drizamanuber__> dove si trovano le icone che appaiono premendo F1 in ubuntu 11.04 con unity?
<glpiana> vabbè
<AngelForget> salve a tutti
<luigi> glpiana:  scusa i tempi bibblici.. sono con  (s sdraiata in alto) $_
<luigi> ~$_..._lampeggia
<OverMe> sarebbe questa ~ la "s sdraiata in alto"®©™ ?
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> luigi, hai dato sudo service lightdm restart    ?
<luigi> si
<luigi> mi pare di si...nn so perchè
<luigi> aspetta si quello l'ho dato.. il restart e mi ha rimandato alla pagina bloccata da cui con control alt f1 sono tornato a login... da tastiera
<luigi> e da tastiera ho dato  dpkg --configure -a
<luigi> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> luigi, avevi installato gnome-shell?
<luigi> si
<glpiana> luigi, rimuoviamolo e proviamo di nuovo: sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell
<luigi> glpiana:  ahhhhhh
<luigi> ha rimosso un po' di roba
<glpiana> luigi, oki, ora sudo service lightdm restart
<luigi> ok
<luigi> non ci posso credere.....piana bacio la terra dove metti i pidi
<glpiana> lol
<luigi> va va
<glpiana> luigi, ok, ma così abbiamo rimosso gnome-shell. la vuoi rimettere? sempre che non si riimpasti intendo? o passiamo al problema della schermata debian all'avvio?
<luigi> ahhh già aspetta che riavvio e vedo cosa succede. intanto  ti devo dire che prima della rimozione la maschera del portachiavi nn fungeva ..aveva il cursore bloccato. dopo la rimozione  si è sbloccato
<glpiana> luigi, prima di riavviare leviamo il pacchetto di cui parlavamo prima
<glpiana> luigi, sudo apt-get purge desktop-base
<luigi> ah ok
<glpiana> luigi, così la schermata di boot torna normale (o almeno dovrebbe)
<luigi> da terminale vero?
<glpiana> sì
<luigi> ola sono su  ubuntu...questo il link che avevo seguitohttp://www.manuali.net/blog/m_trucchi/cambiare_l_ambiente_grafico_di_ubuntu.html
<glpiana> luigi, sì, dice solo di installare gnome-shell. niente di che
<glpiana> perchè si sia impastato il portachiavi non lo so
<luigi> glpiana, comunque qullo che mi hai fatto disinstallare ha risolto....avevo provato mille volte nn può essere un caso
<greenrabbit> come faccio a installare compiz da oneiric-proposed?
<glpiana> greenrabbit, compiz è già installato su oneiric
<greenrabbit> glpiana, qui credo che ci dovrebbe essere la soluzione al mio bug ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 764330 in compiz "[regression] Moving windows lags behind the mouse by 1-2 seconds; appear to freeze when dragging." [High,Fix committed]
<greenrabbit> mi dice di installare compiz da li :/
<OverMe> It doesn't look like the fix for this bug has entered oneiric-proposed yet.
<greenrabbit> ok
<greenrabbit> xD
<glpiana> greenrabbit, perchè mettere quello die proposed se non risolve?
<greenrabbit> non l'avevo visto :/
<greenrabbit> riprovo con un altra frequenza del mouse :/
<greenrabbit> OverMe, funziona con 20 O.O"
<OverMe> defaq
<OverMe> non dovrebbe neanche esistere 20
<greenrabbit> ahahahah bohhhhhhhhhhh
<greenrabbit> intanto funziona xD
<OverMe> bene :)
<luigi> ho riavviato e funge.  adesso da cambia utente, cliccando destro, ho 5 opzioni e sono su ubuntu..le altre sono ubuntu 2d ..gnome..gnome senza effetti... console.. ecc.. Posso provarle tutte.. senza incartarmi di nuovo?
<glpiana> luigi, puoi provarle, tranne console che ha poco senso. se rivuoi gnome-shell la installi con sudo apt-get install gnome-shell    e incroci le dita quando la avvii
<luigi> ok.. sei grande
<luca> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di xbmc?
<urto> Ciao, vorrei installare il kernel 3.3 rc5 perchè ho un bug molto fastidioso che sembra essere stato risolto con le ultime release, però non trovo una guida affidabile. Potete aiutarmi? Avete dei link a qualche guida?
<urto> Grazie
<bodhibob> !kernel | urto
<ubot-it> urto: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<urto> fantastico, grazie bodhibob
<OverMe> urto, se vuoi provare a tuo rischio e pericolo ci sono i ppa già compilati
<OverMe> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc5-precise/
<OverMe> del kernel che vuoi ci sono solo a 64 bit però
<urto> OverMe, grazie delle info.
<Sergi> Salve, ho un problema al invio del computer, avevo 11.04 con xp in dual boot e volevo provare backtrack 4. una volta installato l ultimo potevo partire il computer solo con il live cd SUPER GRUB.Ho deciso di eliminare backtrack4 cosi ho formatato la sua partizione e nel fratempo sono passato in una instalazione nuova e pulita al 11.10 (dal 11.04). Ancora ho il problema con la grub e mi serve il cd per avviare, mi potete aiutare?
<OverMe> Sergi, da terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> e metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste \ Sergi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste \\ Sergi'
<OverMe> !paste | Sergi
<ubot-it> Sergi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt1> OverMe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sergi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863682/
<OverMe> Sergi, sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<OverMe> metti sul paste
<Sergi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863690/
<OverMe> Sergi, riavvia e guarda se funzia
<Sergi> grazie, ha funzionato!
<OverMe> Sergi, bien
<luca> ho installato xbmc però quando clicco per farlo partire non va, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<OverMe> che cos'è xbmc?
<luca> xbox media center
<OverMe> e da dove l'hai installato?
<luca> su ubuntu 11.10
<OverMe> ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<luca> ah scusa, da terminale
<OverMe> nei repo non c'è, hai messo un ppa?
<luca> non lo so... ho seguito una guida trovata su google
<OverMe> allora spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca> ok
<Brutus-> Ciao, prima ho chiesto una guida per compilare kernel perchè il nuovo kernel 3.3 corregge un importante but del driver della mia sheda video. Però ho pensato che forse posso evitare di installre tutto il kernel e prendere solo il driver presente nel kernel 3.3. Avete qualche idea su come posso fare?
<Brutus-> ad installarlo anche
<enzotib> Brutus-, hai provato a usare questo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc5-precise/
<Brutus-> enzotib, ho bisogno della versione per x86 e poi voglio prima provare ad estrapolare il driver
<Brutus-> poi.... boh creare il modulo magari
<Brutus-> enzotib, forse non ho capito il tuo suggerimento :) sono un principiante
<enzotib> Brutus-, proprio perché sei principiante devi cercare strade semplici
<enzotib> Brutus-, qui ci sono anche le versioni x86: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc4-precise/
<enzotib> scarichi il deb e lo installi, ed è fatto
<Brutus-> enzotib, il deb dell'immagine del kernel?
<degli> sera a tutti
<Brutus-> enzotib, o solo del driver?
<enzotib> Brutus-, sì, credo sia l'ultimo della lista che ti interessa, e magari il relativo linux-headers
<degli> ho un dubbio su iptables con il filtro mac-address, funziona realmente bene ?
<enzotib> (ma quest'altro non è strettamente necessario)
<enzotib> Brutus-, quello è un pacchetto che contiene il kernel con tutti i moduli, già compilati
<Brutus-> enzotib, perdomani l'insisitenza :), non posso estrarre il modulo che m'interessa da quel deb e installarlo sulla mia macchina, che tu sappia?
<enzotib> Brutus-, credo sia difficile che un modulo compilato per un kernel vada bene per un altro
<enzotib> ma non sono un esperto, e non ho nessuna voglia di provare
<Brutus-> enzotib, certo capisco. Grazie comunque
<OverMe> Brutus-, di che scheda/bug parliamo?
<Brutus-> OverMe, Radeon 9200 SE e il but è che la gpu va in lockup e non si riprende più. Non ricordo il codice del bug ma online ho trovato la pagina dove il 29 gennaio dicevano che avevano trovato una soluzione
<Brutus-> pagina che non ho sottomano, se no te la mostrerei
<OverMe> ok
 * awake hi
<peppe84> !image
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luca> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lucaaa> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest17702> salve ragazzi , ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma non funziona il wireless
<Guest17702> come e' possibile ??
<Guest17702> chi puo' aiutarmi???
<Guest17702> nessuno?????
<Guest17702> aiutatemi
<Guest17702> #ubuntu-it-chat
<leIieI> 'sera
<leIieI> qualcuno può gentilmente mandarmi l'icona del logo di ubuntu, quella 16x16 in alto a sinistra (parlo di unity)
<leIieI> non riesco a trovare nulla su web
<jester-> leIieI: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-doc che dovrebbero essere attrezzati
<leIieI> tnx
<leIieI> desertica la situazione
<leIieI> niente, me lo son ricavato io dall'svg di wikipedia
<leIieI> grazie cmq
<kleus> salve a tutti sono nuovo qui vorrei sapere il xkè da cd nn si avvia lubuntu in versione di prova grazie
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> jester-: consigliamo un programma gentilmente per usare desktop remoto
<esulu> con windows please?
<kleus> ok...speravo in una risposta ma va bene uguale:-)
<marco_> chi mi aiuta ad attivare il wireless ubuntu non lo vede proprio
<marco_> la guida l'ho letta , ma mi sembra che non ho trovatonulla
<marco_> qualcuno di buona volonta????
<lorenzo> Salve problema gravissimo... non ho più l'audio... la finestra per le impostazioni audio si apre ma è tutta in grigio è inaccessibile...
<lorenzo> non c'è più nemmeno l'icona dell'audio in alto a destra...
<marco_> ma non date supporto qua' ??? o state tutti in pvt???
<marco_> non capisco
<ErVito> tutti in panciolle sul divano
<ErVito> soprattutto jester-
<marco_> gia' puo' essere
<lorenzo> salve, come si cambia nome ad un dispositivo con gparted?
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> ho un elenco di moltissimi file in una cartella li vorrei esaminare da terminale, ma quando lacio ls -l nn mi visualizza tutti i file perchè ??
<ErVito> alnuvola: prova ls -a
<Siphion> buonasera
<Siphion> stavo scuriosando con i comandi nel terminal
<Siphion> stavo provando test
<Siphion> un "test --help"
<Siphion> non rilascia nessun help come invece "man test" dice che dovrebbe farlo
<Siphion> possibile bug di test o son io babbo?
<Drizamanuber> voglio installare python 1.1 ma mi dice che non si può fare perchè ci sono pacchetti danneggiati, come posso fare?
<Siphion> perchè la 1.1 Drizamanuber ?
<Drizamanuber> Siphion: sto cercando di installare phasis
<Siphion> e ti serve necessariamente la versione 1.1?
<Siphion> non puoi installare l'attuale versione di python?
<Siphion> Drizamanuber: ^
<Drizamanuber> cic sto provando
<Siphion> hai provato a dare un "sudo apt-get install python"?
<Drizamanuber> no, adesso provo
<Drizamanuber> mi dice che python è già allaa versione più aggiornata
<Siphion> allora dov'è il problema?
<Siphion> non hai bisogno di installare python ;) Drizamanuber
<Siphion> hai installato phasis?
<Drizamanuber> ci sto provando
<Siphion> stai provando con il file .deb?
<Drizamanuber> http://phasis.googlecode.com/files/phasis-0.9.8-2.tar.gz ho scaricato questo
<Siphion> no
<Siphion> scarica il file.deb dal loro sito ;)
<Siphion> http://www.phasis.it/?Download
<Siphion> clicca su phasis 0.9.8 per Ubuntu. Ti compariranno sotto delle scritte, clicca su "phasis-0.9.8-2.i386.deb" per scaricare il file .deb
<Siphion> a quel punto apri il terminale e fai "cd Scaricati && sudo gdebi phasis-0.9.8-2.i386.deb"
<Drizamanuber> ok chiaro, ma va bene anche sui pc a 64 bit?
<Siphion> un i386 teoricamente dovrebbe andare anche sui 64 bit
<Drizamanuber> adesso provo
<Drizamanuber> sudo gdebi: command not found
<Siphion> ah :S
<Siphion> allora ...
<Siphion> a quel punto apri il terminale e fai "cd Scaricati && sudo dpkg -i phasis-0.9.8-2.i386.deb" MA
<Siphion> prima vai a vedere se con un doppio click sul file
<Siphion> è possibile installarlo direttamente
<Siphion> Drizamanuber: ^
<Drizamanuber> si apre synaptic ma dice file errato
<Drizamanuber> Siphion: per ora mollo il colpo, ci riprvovo domani. grazie e buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-02
<Cristian> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<jester-> aloha massimo18
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> vi spiego il mio problema: sono in una rete con più access point, avviando il pc con windows il pc si aggancia tranquillamente a tutti gli AP, invece con ubuntu si aggancia solo ad 1. Quali controlli dovrei fare per trovare il problema?
<jester-> baffone85: in relatà se accespoint sono si aggancia sempre e solo al router
<jester-> anche winzoz
<baffone85> quindi il problema qual è?
<jester-> baffone85: e comunque solo attraverso un solo access
<baffone85> ho più access point per coprire l'intera struttura
<baffone85> con nomi diversi
<jester-> baffone85: il problema non esiste, se altri non compaiono nella tray significa che sono fuori portata
<baffone85> ad 1 si aggancia ad altri 2 no, invece con windows riesco ad agganciarmi a tutti
<massimo18> ?
<baffone85> compaiono ed hanno anche segnale più potente
<jester-> baffone85: appunto, quindi nei vari punti della struttura quelli fuori portata è logico che non li vede
<jester-> baffone85: nello stesso preciso punto?
<massimo18> baffone85, prova a spiegarti meglio (io non ho capito il problema)
<baffone85> nello stesso preciso punto
<jester-> baffone85: se win da qualsiasi posizione della truttura vede tutti gli ap te ne basta solo uno allora
<enzotib> baffone85, ma la problematica qual è? Navighi male con un solo AP?
<jester-> enzotib: come dire che ci si collega con pi ap contemporaneamente con winzoz?
<jester-> più*
<baffone85> ci sono access point a cui ubuntu non si collega pur stando ad 1 cm di distanza invece windows si
<baffone85> vorrei capire il perché
<baffone85> ovviamente sul mio pc ho entrambi i so
<enzotib> baffone85, ma non li vede, oppure li vede e non si aggancia?
<jester-> baffone85: perchè il driver winzoz è diverso e piu bello
<baffone85> li vede e non si aggancia
<baffone85> è questo il problema e fino a qualche giorno fa si agganciava tranquillamente
<jester-> baffone85: stessa postazione linux winzoz ?
<baffone85> stessa posizione, stessa potenza del segnale
<enzotib> baffone85, sinceramente non ho mai sentito l'esigenza di usare più di un AP, quindi non conosco i termini del problema
<jester-> baffone85: ma ci vai in intenrnet o no
<massimo18> baffone85, scusa ma sono diversi o tutti uguali sti AP?
<baffone85> facciamo finta che ho solo 1 access point, xké fino ad ieri si agganciava ed ora non più?
<massimo18> uhm
<baffone85> con windows si aggancia ed ubuntu no, questo è il problema
<jester-> baffone85: non si aggancia è solo visibile, ne usa comunque uno solo
<enzotib> baffone85, ma nemmeno se lo selezioni esplicitamente dalla lista del menu di NM?
<baffone85> niente non si aggancia anche selezionandolo manualmente, il fatto strano è che si è sempre agganciato
<baffone85> ho provato a riavviare ma niente, ho provato a riavviare l'AP ma niente, con windows si aggancia e con ubuntu no
<massimo18> baffone85, abbiamo capito
<baffone85> avreste qualche suggerimento?
<enzotib> baffone85, prova a ricreare la configurazione della connessione in ubuntu
<filo1234> hai cambiato la password?
<baffone85> no la password è sempre la stessa
<filo1234> non hai toccato niente nell'AP'
<filo1234> ?
<baffone85> niente tutto uguale
<filo1234> bah
<ErVito> baffone85: senza contare il fatto che winzoz si connette, hai modo di provare la connessione (via cavo, per esempio)
<ErVito> ?
<baffone85> si ci sono pc connessi via cavo ed è tutto ok
<greenrabbit> OverMe, buongiorno volevo solo dirti che non è stato il valore 20 a farmi andare meglio il mouse ma erroneamente avevo fatto partire unity 2d, cmq facendo partire il pc senza il mouse connesso e connettendolo dopo l'avvio il problema non me lo da più :)
<OverMe> greenrabbit, ah, questa è nuova
<OverMe> greenrabbit, mi fai vedere il file /etc/modules voglio giusto vedere se hai fatto correttamente
<OverMe> !paste | greenrabbit
<ubot-it> greenrabbit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<greenrabbit> eccomi OverMe te lo faccio vedere subito
<filo1234> che maiali
<greenrabbit> OverMe, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/864767/
<enzotib> pensavo meglio
<greenrabbit> cmq non so se effettivamente attaccando il mouse dopo si risolva dovrei provare a riavviare con il mouse attaccato per vedere se mi si ripresenta il problema
<greenrabbit> OverMe, mi assento un attimo ci risentiamo dopo quando torno :)
<lorenzo_> salve gente
<OverMe> oh hi
<greenrabbit> OverMe, rieccomi
<OverMe> greenrabbit, il file è corretto
<greenrabbit> :)
<greenrabbit> devo provare a riavviare con il mouse connesso per vedere se mi rida' il problema oppure ieri istallando qualche aggiornamento ha corretto il bug, anche se ho letto che questo bug verrà corretto con la versione di compiz 0.9.7
<greenrabbit> riavvio
<lorenzo_> ho un problema stupido che penso possiate aiutarmi nel giro di 3 secondi
<lorenzo_> Oggetto del problema: fstab
<lorenzo_> Ubuntu 10.10
<filo1234> si fstab è uno stupido
<lorenzo_> vi copio la stringa (omettendo utenti e password)
<glpiana> !paste | lorenzo_
<ubot-it> lorenzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lorenzo_> si si
<lorenzo_> ok
<lorenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864849/
<lorenzo_> ho messo questa stringa in fstab
<lorenzo_> all'avvio non ricevo alcun messaggio di errore ma di fatto non fa il mount
<lorenzo_> utente e password sono ovviamente giusti come pure l'ip del server
<glpiana> lorenzo_, prova a mettere uno spazio tra \ e digitale
<greenrabbit> OverMe, con il mouse connesso si ripresenta
<lorenzo_> ok
<lorenzo_> pensi sia solo quello?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, prova
<filo1234> lorenzo_: ma "fotografica digitale" è una dir?
<greenrabbit> OverMe, invece connettendo il mouse dopo no quindi diciamo che il 50% è risolto :) cmq grazie per l'assistenza :D
<OverMe> greenrabbit, fai una prova
<OverMe> parti col mouse connesso
<greenrabbit> che prova?
<greenrabbit> fatto
<lorenzo_> si si
<OverMe> poi vieni qui e ti do un paio di comandi
<lorenzo_> e' una cartella
<greenrabbit> ok riavvio
<lorenzo_> che sotto windows 2003 si chiama fotografica digitale
<lorenzo_> ed a sua volta e' una sottocartella di comune, la quale e' una cartella condivisa
<greenrabbit> OverMe, eccomi
<OverMe> greenrabbit, ora hai il problema giusto?
<greenrabbit> ancora no :/
<greenrabbit> ora si
<OverMe> greenrabbit, sudo modprobe -r usbhid
<OverMe> e poi sudo modprobe usbhid mousepoll=8
<greenrabbit> fatto
<greenrabbit> ancora lente
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> invece se lo stacchi e riattacchi va?
<greenrabbit> staccato e riattaccato va bene però dobbiamo aspettare qche secondo
<lorenzo_> rieccomi
<greenrabbit> sembra che vada bene
<lorenzo_> mettendo lo spazio in maniera da farla figurare come fotografica \ digitale mi dice che non riesce a fare il mount di \
<glpiana> lorenzo_, lo spazio tra \ e digitale ti ho detto, non tra fotografica e \
<greenrabbit> OverMe, non sembra dare problemi adesso
<lorenzo_> ah ok allora ho capito par per polenta (come diciamo qui) :)
<glpiana> lol
<lorenzo_> riavvio
<lorenzo_> ok
<lorenzo_> ora mi dice che non riesce a fare il mount di digitale
<glpiana> lorenzo_, fa vedere come è ora la riga
<glpiana> lorenzo_, se mi posti solo la riga copiala pure qui senz ausar epastebin
<lorenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864868/
<lorenzo_> Ormai avevo fatto pastebin
<glpiana> lorenzo_, da terminale riesci a montarla manualmente?
<lorenzo_> si
<lorenzo_> con il mount
<glpiana> lorenzo_, fa vedere che comando usi
<lorenzo_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=utente,password=xxx //indirizzoip/nome_condivisione /mnt/windows
<glpiana> lorenzo_, vorrei vederlo con le directory in questione
<lorenzo_> con questo comando, cambiando ovviamente i parametri con quelli giusti mi vedo la cartella montata tranquillamente
<lorenzo_> all right aspetta
<akis24> buongiorno
<lorenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864872/
<glpiana> lorenzo_, oki, dimmi se in questo momento è già montata o meno
<lorenzo_> Certo
<lorenzo_> l'ho appena montata
<lorenzo_> e la vedo tranquillamente
<glpiana> lorenzo_, smontala
<lorenzo_> ok
<glpiana> lorenzo_, sudo mount -a
<lorenzo_> fatto
<lorenzo_> riga 19 in fstab non valida
<glpiana> lorenzo_, e quale è la riga 19?
<lorenzo_> quella del mount
<akis24> avrei un problema da risolvere  ho un pc con due hard-disk  sul primo hard-disk ho installato window 7 mentre sul secondo hard-disk era presente gia da prima ubuntu 10.04 ora all'avvio mi dice che il disco sda1 non è pronto per essere montato e quindi premo s per poi montarlo successivamente in manuale e possibile ripristinare il funzionamento normale ovvero montaggio in automatico del disco sda1 ? grazie
<glpiana> lorenzo_, oki, prova a modificarla in fotografica\040digitale
<glpiana> lorenzo_, poi dai ancora sudo mount -a e vediamo che dice
<lorenzo_> avevo letto di questo 040 e sinceramente non l'avevo fatto...
<lorenzo_> ok aspetta
<lorenzo_> username specified with no parameter
<lorenzo_> provo a riavviare?
<lorenzo_> riavvio...
<lorenzo_> vediamo come va
<glpiana> lorenzo_, dovrai metterci qualcosa tipo default etc etc
<glpiana> -.-
<lorenzo_> nada
<glpiana> lorenzo_, eh lo so, sei scappato
<lorenzo_> ah
<glpiana> lorenzo_, mancano i parametri dell'utente
<lorenzo_> e sarebbero?
<glpiana> lorenzo_, se guardi le altre rige di fstab vedrai che hai roba tipo default rw o altro
<lorenzo_> si ma non penso debba metterli cosi'...
<lorenzo_> c'e' un senso?
<lorenzo_> mi spiego: magari sono parametri strani...
<lorenzo_> ok io devo ora andare via
<lorenzo_> ci si risente magari
<lorenzo_> caio
<lorenzo_> ciao e grazie
<glpiana> lorenzo_, prova con rw,user
<FloodBotIt1> lorenzo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<vergine69> ciao
<vergine69> ? è possibile nascondere il launcher dalla scrivania su ultima versione di ubuntu
<vergine69> grazie
<glpiana> vergine69, ti riferisci alla barra a sinistra?
<vergine69> ciao si grazie
<glpiana> vergine69, di default già lo fa quando metti una finestra a tutto schermo
<glpiana> vergine69, puoi comunque cambiarne il comportamento installando compizconfig-settings-manager e andando a modifcare il plugin unity
<grish> ALSA lib pcm_oss.c:397:(_snd_pcm_oss_open) Cannot open device /dev/dsp
<vergine69> ok senti senti ultima cosa quale versione di linux mi puoi consigliare da mettere su virtual machine con OS Mac OS X
<glpiana> vergine69, quella che preferisci tu
<glpiana> grish, ci dai anche un contesto oltre all'errore?
<grish> ciao, firefox mi si blocca molto spesso. Provando ad eseguirlo da terminale ricevo un errore ripetuto infinite volte: ALSA lib pcm_oss.c:397:(_snd_pcm_oss_open) Cannot open device /dev/dsp
<glpiana> !dettagli | grish
<ubot-it> grish: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<vergine69> Io conosco solo ubuntu provato ma mi sembra pesante forse perché era la 64 bit volevo una versione leggera
<glpiana> vergine69, psaa su #ubuntu-it-chat che sei off topic
<grish> glpiana: utilizzo ubuntu 10.10 32bit (ho un AMD64) e firefox mi si blocca spesso ed inoltre è lentissimo a caricare. Provando ad eseguirlo da terminale ricevo un errore ripetuto infinite volte: ALSA lib pcm_oss.c:397:(_snd_pcm_oss_open) Cannot open device /dev/dsp
<glpiana> grish, ma l'audio ti funziona?
<grish> glpiana: si. A volte quando vedo video su youtube parte l'audio ma non il video, che rimane nero. Facendo refresh parte poi normalmente
<glpiana> grish, scrivi in un terminale: ps aux | grep pulse
<glpiana> !paste | grish
<ubot-it> grish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864908/
<glpiana> grish, prova a dare: sudo service pulseaudio stop
<_Best_> Buondi! :)
<glpiana> grish, poi dai start-pulseaudio-x11
<glpiana> e vediamo che dice
<grish> glpiana: inoltre shockwave flash si blocca spesso. Non so perchè mi dà errore audio
<glpiana> grish, shockwave flash? intendi il flash plugin?
<grish> glpiana: si. Mi dice: gian@gianluca:~$ start-pulseaudio-x11 Fallimento: Inizializzazione del modulo non riuscita
<glpiana> grish, dai anche sto comando e metti l'output su pastebin: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864912/
<glpiana> grish, che versione di firefox hai?
<grish> 10.0.2
<glpiana> grish, dpkg -l | grep firefox          su pastebin
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864913/
<glpiana> grish, fammi una prova. entra come guest, apri firfeox da terminale e evdi se da lo stesso errore
<grish> glpiana: a quanto pare no
<glpiana> grish, oki, allora prova a rinominare la dir nascosta .mozilla e prova ad avviare firefox (che sarà resettato) dal tuo utente
<grish> glpiana: quando avvio firefox da terminale (mio account) ed avvio un video su youtube, il terminale mi restituisce: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864919/
<glpiana> grish, mentre da guest?
<grish> glpiana: mentre da guest non succede. Mi dà un altro output. Ora me lo segno e te lo dico
<filo1234> grish: ma stai usando OSS come server audio?
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864926/ questo è da guest
<grish> glpiana: come vedo il server audio?
<grish> glpiana: ho rinominato .mozilla ed è tornato come fresh installed ma il problema persiste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864931/
<grish> glpiana: credo che il mio sistema usi Alsamixer
<grish> glpiana: ci sei?
<glpiana> grish, ora sì, prima no, come potevi vedere dalla lsita degli utenti se usi un client irc decente :)
<grish> glpiana: eh no sono su webchat.freenode.net
<glpiana> grish, da terminale: gstreamer-properties
<glpiana> grish, nella finestra audio, la prima voce cos'è?
<grish> glpiana: alsa. Mi dà un output strano..
<glpiana> grish, metti rilevamento automatico o pulsaudio
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864969/ guarda qua
<glpiana> poi riprova ad avviare firefox e ad aprire youtube. puoi anche ripristinare la vecchia .mozilla
<glpiana> grish, non è un output strano
<grish> glpiana: stesso errore
<glpiana> grish, ok, allora dimmi che modifiche hai fatto in passato al tuo server sonoro
<grish> glpiana: ho avuto  qualche problema col il microfono per skype e mi hanno consigliato di vedere i valori con alsamixer, quindi l'ho installato
<glpiana> grish, alsamixer è installato di default
<glpiana> grish, cosa hai installato invece?
<grish> glpiana:  forse pulse non mi ricordo. L'ho fatto un anno fa
<grish> glpiana: comunque facendo "test" su gstreamer-properties non sento nessun suono
<glpiana> grish, anche pulse è già installato. quindi sto problema te lo porti dietro da un anno?
<glpiana> grish, digita: ps aux | grep pulse
<grish> glpiana: in pratica si. Ogni tanto gli prende che non parte il video su youtube ma l'audio si, allora faccio un refresh e funziona. Ogni tanto mi esce il messaggio che Shockwave Flash si è bloccato, quindi chiudo e riapro il browser. Uso anche Chrome ma ho gli stessi problemi
<glpiana> grish, digita: ps aux | grep pulse
<grish> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864978/
<glpiana> grish, su gstreamer-properties metti rilevamento automatico. poi riavvia il pc
<grish> glpiana: in "ingresso predefinito" lascio alsa?
<glpiana> grish, metti personalizzato e chiudi
<bonf_> ciao a tutti
<bonf_> mi servirebbe aiuto per far funzionare la wireless sul mio pc con ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> bonf_: scheda wifi?
<glpiana> !dettagli | bonf
<ubot-it> bonf: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bonf_> broadcom BCM4310
<bonf_> il pc è un notebook HP Pavilion 1350sl
<glpiana> bonf_, conllega il pc col cavo ethernet, aggironalo. poi vai su impostazioni driver aggiuntivi e metti il firmware broadcom
<glpiana> *aggiornalo
<jester-> bonf_: per la broadcom serve installare il firmware, sei collegato col cavo adesso?
<bonf_> no, adesso lo collego
<jester-> bonf_: scegli i b43
<bonf_> ok, adesso sono collegato via cavo, ovviamente sono in ambiente windows 7
<bonf_> ho installato win 7 64 bit, e su una partizione separata ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<glpiana> bonf_, no, devi collegarti con ubuntu. non ho capito dove stia l'ovvietà di ciò che hai detto però
<bonf_> no, solo per dire che sono in ambiente windows perchè da ubuntu non mi riuscivo a collegare
<bonf_> ora entro in ubuntu e mi collego col cavo
<bonf_> grazie mille
<glpiana> oki
<grish> glpiana: non è cambiato granchè. Adesso mi dà solo una stringa d'errore per ogni video che cerco di visualizzare. Ma comunque vedo e sento i video. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865056/
<glpiana> grish, boh. se non ti viene in mente qualche altra modifica che hai fatto non so dirti
<grish> glpiana: bon, sai dirmi per caso perchè mentre emulo un gioco (del 1998) su wine vedo i video a scatti? Potrebbe essere un problema di driver video?
<glpiana> grish, potrebbe anche essere un generico problema di risorse. non so che pc tu abbia e che periferiche monti, nonchè che driver tu stia usando
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865061/
<glpiana> grish, con che driver?
<grish> glpiana: nvidia
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865077/
<glpiana> grish, processore? ram? e che video visualizzi?
<Drizamanuber> sto cercando un programma gestionale open source per ubuntu 11.04 facile da installare possibilmente, visto che ne ho provati già 3 o 4 e non riesco a installarli, phasis, promogest, invoicex sono quelli che ho provato e non riecso a installare
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865095/
<glpiana> grish, quanta ram hai? e magari rispondi anche alle domandi rpecedenti, non solo ad alcune
<glpiana> no, visto quanta ram hai, 2 giga
<glpiana> grish, ascolta, ma tu mentre giochi con un gioco sotto wine vuoi visualizzare un filmato?
<glpiana> ciao Drizamanuber
<grish> glpiana: si un filmato dentro il gioco
<glpiana> ah, ok
<grish> glpiana: quando ci sono i video che fanno parte della storia del gioco, li vedo molto a scatti
<glpiana> grish, che interfacci agrafica usi? e con o senza effetti grafici?
<grish> glpiana: gnome 2 compiz su ubuntu 10.10 senza effetti grafici
<glpiana> grish, se usi compiz USI effetti grafici. non puoi dirmi compiz SENZA effetti grafici
<grish> glpiana:  ho disattivato tutti gli effetti grafici. Non so cosa tu intenda con interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> intendo gnome nel tuo caso. è il fatto che tu abbia parlato di compiz che mi ha portato alla frase di prima
<ciops> scusate, sono un neofita, posso cambiare da ubuntu 11.10 a kubuntu senza reinstallare?
<glpiana> ciops, sì, installa il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop
<grish> glpiana: ok uso gnome 2 (quello prima di Unity per intenderci)
<ciops> ok, ci provo, grazie mille
<glpiana> grish, ma hai rallentamenti anche visualizzando video normalmente con player di ubuntu?
<grish> glpiana: no. Però nell'ultimo mese ubuntu è più lento di prima, non ho ancora capito il perchè
<glpiana> grish, entra come guest e vedi se lo trovi ugualmente lento
<greenrabbit> mi intrometto grish i video nel gioco sono sempre andati a scatti oppure il problema ti si è presentato solo ora?
<grish> greenrabbit: l'ho installato qualche giorno fa ed ha sempre fatto così. Non so se può essere un problema di driver di scheda video
<grish> greenrabbit: glpiana qualunque suggerimento è ben accetto
<grish> :)
<greenrabbit> grish, il fatto che emuli il gioco potrebbe portare di conseguenza rallentamenti nei video bisogna vedere come hai configurato wine e se c'è qlcosa che puoi fare per migliorare la configurazione
<grish> glpiana: sembra meno lento su guest
<greenrabbit> grish, prova a far partire il gioco da guest e vedi se migliora
<grish> glpiana: greenrabbit devo uscire rientro tra 20min. scusate
<grish> glpiana: greenrabbit c'è un modo per passare una immagine iso dal mio account a quello guest senza dover usare un drive esterno (HD, usb, cd, dvd etc)?
<greenrabbit> si grish entra nel tuo account e copia l'immagine nel guest oppure nella home
<bithunter> ciao a tutti
<realnot> ragazzi, in linux per convertire una stringa in hash (md5 o sha1) non ricordo come si faceva. Qualcuno ha qualche idea? echo "stringa" | sha1
<bithunter> qualcuno a scoperto/sa spiegarmi perchè la wireless stalla e va lentissima (cosa che non succede con kernel precedente))
<realnot> per avere il rispettivo hash, solo che non e' così :(
<OverMe> printf "stringa" | md5sum
<realnot> uhm.. devo usare 'sum' vero :)
<grish> glpiana: greenrabbit non mi fa accedere da guest alla home del mio account: permessi non sufficienti. Sto masterizzando l'iso
<glpiana> grish, gksu nautilus, copi e poi cambi i permessi al file se non dovesse permetterti di usarlo
<glpiana> vado
<greenrabbit> grish, potevi rientrare nel tuo account e spostare l'immagine
<greenrabbit> grish, cosa usi per emulare?
<grish> greenrabbit: non posso accedere alla home dal filesystem con nautilus, mi dice che non ho permessi sufficienti.
<greenrabbit> grish, cosa usi per emulare?
<grish> greenrabbit: come se non bastasse dal guest non mi fa nè copiare sulla scrivania nè montare con gmountiso l'immagine 0_o
<realnot> OverMe: grazie :)
<grish> greenrabbit: wine
<greenrabbit> grish, devi usare sudo
<greenrabbit> grish, hai provato playonlinux?
<grish> greenrabbit: non funziona sudo nautilus
<grish> greenrabbit: no
<greenrabbit> grish, per copire l'immagine basta che fai: sudo su
<greenrabbit> poi scrivi cp /home/grish/file.iso /home/guest/
<greenrabbit> ovviamente scrivi correttamente i percorsi
<bodhibob> guest non è nel gruppo sudoers :)
<grish> infatti
<grish> greenrabbit: l'iso l'ho copiata sula scrivania del guest, il fatto è che non me la fa montare con gmoutiso
<greenrabbit> grish, di solito us questo comando sudo mount immagine.iso /media/cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<Jimbo_> Salve ragazzi! Ho da poco installato ubuntu 12.04 in parallelo a windows 7 ma sto riscontrando alcuni problemi... è questo il posto giusto per parlarne?
<OverMe> !beta | Jimbo_
<ubot-it> Jimbo_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Jimbo_> Grazie! ;)
<_Best_> azz..
<_Best_> 15:52 è entrato (Jimbo_) 16:02 è uscito
<_Best_> veloce il "tipo" :D
<realnot> lol
<_Best_> chi abbiamo in linea come "smanettone"? :) Avrei una domanda da assemblatore/diffusore di Ubuntu/Linux
<_Best_> ...
<_Best_> allora
<_Best_> intanto faccio al domanda
<_Best_> ammettiamo che io voglia "divulgare" Ubuntu ma ho notato che sui PC del tipo P4 e PIII la Ubuntu 11.10 o è lenta o addirittura fà difficoltà ad installarsi
<_Best_> come fate voi per STANDARDIZZARE?
<_Best_> non vorrei usare XUBUNTU, e quindi avere macchine con xubuntu e altre con ubuntu
<_Best_> la strada è solo questa? O tramite delle configurazione, riuscite a standardizzare la ubuntu 11.10?
<virunga> _Best_, cosa intendi per standardizzare?
<_Best_> virunga, dicevo il modo di avere sul parco macchine una sola versione di ubuntu
<_Best_> versione intendo xubuntu/ubuntu ecc
<_Best_> non ho fatto una prova sul campo, ma dovrei vedere se anzichè usare la Unity, di mettere alla 11.10 al gnome e vedere se ottengo risultati su macchine un "pò" datate
<_Best_> anche se poi rimane il fatto che sul PIII con 512ram la ubuntu live manco è partita.. mentre la Debian 6.0.4 "squeeze" si installata e andava anche egregiamente..
<_Best_> azz.. ciao PTKDev :)
<virunga> _Best_, con quel pc potresti fare l'installazione di ubuntu usando la versione alternate. Io penso sia meglio una versione con diverso desktop manager
<PTKDev> ciao _Best_
<_Best_> virunga, su quello QUASI SICURAMENTE hai ragione (alternate)
<_Best_> forse si conviene attrezzarsi con una alternate+gnome
<_Best_> su quei tipi di pc
<virunga> _Best_, queste chiacchere però penso sia meglio farle su #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> azz..scusa ma no cannato il canale! *__*
<_Best_> azz.. no ma questo è il canale di supporto Ubuntu! -__-
<grish> greenrabbit: nè su playonlinux nè su guest funziona diversamente.
<grish> se provo ad emulare con VBOX ubuntu 12.04 ottengo codesto errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865282/
<OverMe> grish, abilita il pae nella macchina virtuale
<grish> OverMe: come?
<OverMe> nelle impostazioni del processore
<grish> OverMe: si funziona, grazie :)
<pippuccio76> Salve ho unproblema con la scheda video ,ho messo una esterna , la ventola gira ma se collego il video non vedo niente....
<_Best_> chiudo rega ;) buon week-end a tutti!
<_Best_> click! *_*
<pappijo> Spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi con questo problema: Ho un laptop con processore i5 (che integra la grafica sandybridge) e scheda grafica Nvidia Geforce GT540M. All'inizio system info diceva "Graphics: Unknown". Dopo aver cominciato ad usare la shell gnome 3 ha cominciato a dire "Graphics: Intel Sandybridge Mobile". Ho provato ad installare il driver NVIDIA (suggerito da "Additional drivers") e la grafica smette completamente di funzionare, anche se l
<pappijo> o disinstallo. Quando lo installo vedo un messaggio d'errore del server X: No device found
<pappijo> e oltretutto, da quando usa sandybridge mobile, il processore scalda un sacco
<Tony_> Salve, ho un problema, se attaco il mio disco esterno usb al computer non succede niente.... il led del disco si accente ma non viene riconosciuto. Se invece attaco un altro disco o una memoria usb le vedo subito! mi potrete dare una mano?
<Tony_> uso ubuntu 11.10
 * awake hi
<akis24> sera
<simo78> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema
<simo78> Mi si è bloccato ubuntu e non riesco ad aggiustarlo, una volta lanciata la modalità provvisoria cosa posso fare per ripristinare ubuntu prima di fare gli aggiornamenti che poi mi hanno bloccato tutto?
<simo78> HELP HELP Mi si è bloccato ubuntu e non riesco ad aggiustarlo, una volta lanciata la modalità provvisoria cosa posso fare per ripristinare ubuntu a prima degli aggiornamenti che mi hanno bloccato tutto?
<enzotib> simo78, cosa è successo?
<enzotib> troppo tardi
<DoT> Ciao ragazzi
<awake> salve
<ErVito> enzotib: ping
<giampaolo> buonasera
<GiambalaGiambala> buona sera sir
<giampaolo> è possibile installare la versione server di ubutu cin wubi?
<giuseppe__> ciao, mi aiutate a risolvere l'annoso problema di alsamixer. ho utilizzate tutte le guide possibili, ma dopo un po' che ho il pc acceso, l'audio non si sente più. riparte solo con  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<giuseppe__> c'è nessuno???
<giuseppe__> per favore potete aiutarmi?
<GiambalaGiambala> giuseppe__, io non so aiutarti, che cosa è alsamixer?
<giuseppe__> il programma che gestisce l'audio
<peptide88> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto
<peptide88> chi mi può aiutare?
<GiambalaGiambala> giuseppe__, utilizzi una scheda audio?
<peptide88> please
<GiambalaGiambala> !domanda | peptide88
<ubot-it> peptide88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peptide88> è la prima volta che vengo qui
<GiambalaGiambala> !qualcuno | peptide88
<ubot-it> peptide88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe__> gambala certo
<giuseppe__> <GiambalaGiambala> si certo
<peptide88> ok. ho voluto installare ubuntu su un pc all'uni per accederci liberamente tutti il fatto che la connsìessione wireless è con password personale e vorrei sapere come posso impostare il pc che ad ogni log out cancelli la password wireless
<ErVito> peptide88: se l'accesso è gestito via web puoi impostare il broswer affinché non memorizzi le password e, se lo desideri, puoi anche fare in modo che vengano cancellati gli altri file "personali"
<Drizamanuber> chi mi aiuta a installare phasis su ubuntu 11.04
<ErVito> ricerche, cache, ecc
<peptide88> no l'accesso è direttamente sul pc
<peptide88> vorrei che la scheda di rete cancelli i dati ad ogni logout
<GiambalaGiambala> peptide88, se utilizzi un guest account lo fa di default
<ErVito> ma vorrei capire come gestisce utenti e password, cioè, scusate l'ignoranza, ma in modalità "guest" è possibile scegliere il proprio nome e password?
<peptide88> a non lo sapevo grazie. vorrei sapere se si può fare che invece al login compaglia una finestra dove chiede di mettere i dati per la sche da wireless sapete i miei colleghi snon hanno mai usato linux
<ErVito> (che senso ha se si è in "guest"?)
<GiambalaGiambala> peptide88, intendi tipo username e password?
<peptide88> si
<peptide88> che configurino automaticamente la scheda wireless
<GiambalaGiambala> peptide88, io non so dirti di più, ma su internet si trova materiale
<GiambalaGiambala> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481515
<GiambalaGiambala> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/technology/981157/
<peptide88> grazie
<GiambalaGiambala> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078
<GiambalaGiambala> questo mi sembra utile : https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/shell-guest-session.html
<cristian> buona sera
<GiambalaGiambala> ciao cristian
<cristian> GiambalaGiambala, ciao
<cristian> istallato ora ubuntu 11.10
<GiambalaGiambala> ErVito, se con nome e password intendi quelli dell'account stesso non penso. Anche perchè un utente guest non dovrebbe poter "sfruttare" situazioni in cui sono richieste
<cristian> ma ho riscontrato subito un problemino :-(
<GiambalaGiambala> soprattutto la password intendo :)
<cristian> post istallazione vado a istallare restrict extra dice che il file non si trova -.-
<cristian> java idem
<ErVito> virunga: vorrei capire cosa intendeva peptide
<ErVito> allora
<ErVito> un login su guest come lo gestisce??
<ErVito> se non via web o con una sua app
<virunga> ErVito, login per quale servizio?
<virunga> ErVito, intendi per utilizzare la connessione internet?
<ErVito> se ti loggi ad ubuntu o qualsiasi altra distro, bene o male se non ti sei creato un accesso ad hoc (e quindi rientra nella casistica "con una sua app"), devi loggarti con nome utente e password create e registrate
<ErVito> virunga: intendo per usare il pc, in questo caso, se non si tratta di un accesso "web"
<virunga> ErVito, a sì, nel caso di account personali, ma lui parlava di un pc ad uso pubblico con account guest e connessione al wi fi con identificazione
<virunga> se ho capito bene
<virunga> non ha molto senso cmq :P
<virunga> cristian, hai provato update e upgrade ?
<ErVito> esatto, se non si tratta di un accesso web, in cui la postazione locale è comune ma le sessioni web sono ad accesso personale...
<ErVito> in tutti gli altri casi si accede al pc con un utente registrato e relativa password
<cristian> virunga, si
<greenrabbit> gli script presente nel wiki non ci sono più :/ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/ScriptNautilus?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=montare-iso.txt
<cristian> virunga, nulla provato e riprovato
<filo1234> cristian: hai abilitato i repository medibuntu?
<filo1234> !formatiproprietari | cristian
<ubot-it> cristian: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<filo1234> cristian: java è nei partner
<cristian> usato la riga di comando non-free-codecs
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865781/
<filo1234> cristian: cosa vuoi installare?
<filo1234> non ho ancora capito
<filo1234> comunque alcuni di quei pacchetti non ci sono più quindi è normale...
<cristian> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<filo1234> hai abilitato i partenr e medibuntu?
<cristian> in teoria volevo mettere le cose essenziali dopo la prima istallazione di ubuntu
<filo1234> partner*
<cristian> risposta scema XD come si fa
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<virunga> cristian, per quanto riguarda java è più semplice installare e usare open-jdk
<virunga> penso
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865809/
<filo1234> cristian: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<filo1234> cristian: i partner non li hai abilitati comunque
<cristian> filo1234, seguito link che mi hai passato
<filo1234> cristian: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<peptide88> salve vorrei sapere come fare un account guest
<peptide88> che cancelli in auto al logout tutti i dati e le passowrd salvate
<peptide88> anche quelle di wireless
<maXXer> ciao, buonasera
<maXXer> c'è quualcuno che mastica dd? .)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<maXXer> ciao esulu
<peptide88> ciao ragazzi c'è un'anima pia che mi potrebbe aiutare
<maXXer> mi sa che stiamo sulla stessa barca :D
<maXXer> vai peptide88 spara
<peptide88> vorrei sapere come fare un account guest
<maXXer> vai sulla barra superiore dove c'è il tuo nome
<peptide88> si
<maXXer> cliccaa su account utente
<peptide88> a ok ma io vorrei sapere come fare direttamente all'avvio che entri in un accout guest
<peptide88> sensa entrare come amministratore
<maXXer> uhm
<peptide88> voglio mettere un pc a disposizione pubblica all'uni
<maXXer> devi prima aggiungere il guest
<maXXer> pi nella stessa finestra c'è l'opzione accesso automatico
<maXXer> è semplicissimo
<peptide88> a scusa visto che il mio kubuntu non mi da il nome sopra come lo posso provare su questo pc
<maXXer> cerca account  utente
<peptide88> dove
<maXXer> conta che kubuntu non lo uso
<maXXer> su l menu'
<cristian> filo1234, fatto
<cristian> dato il comando
<filo1234> cristian: si ma vorrei vederlo
<filo1234> peptide88: sudo adduser guest
<peptide88> si ppoi
<maXXer> peptide88, ma l'hai aperto il terminale?? :D
<filo1234> peptide88: sudo passwd -d guest se vuoi togliere la password
<peptide88> si
<cristian> medibuntu.list  tualatrix-ppa-oneiric.list
<peptide88> si ma il nuovo account mi salva lo stesso la password del wireless
<filo1234> cristian: ok mancano i partner, vai su synaptic gestore pacchetti > repository > altro  e abilitali
<cristian> ok
<maXXer> filo1234, appena hai un attimo sono qua :
<maXXer> :)
<filo1234> peptide88: puoi usare..se non ricordo male gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /system/networking
<filo1234> peptide88: lo metti in /etc/rc.local
<esulu> come che si chiama il programma per desktop remoto
<filo1234> vinagre
<esulu> con windows in ubuntu che non mi riccordo il nome
<esulu> ciao filo1234
<maXXer> come aceto
<esulu> no intendevo altro, vinagre serve per ssh e vnc
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> vino?
<filo1234> esulu: rdesktop?
<esulu> forse adesso provo a vedere
<esulu> grazie intanto
<maXXer> filo1234, posso?
<filo1234> se hai abilitao l'rdp su windows devi usare rdesktop ip_remoto
<filo1234> maXXer: chiedi
<peptide88> filo1234 scusa non capisco lo metti in /etc...
<filo1234> peptide88: il comando lo metti nel file /etc/rc.local
<filo1234> prima di exit
<maXXer> incollo 1 riga
<maXXer> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=32256
<filo1234> e ad ogni riavvio "dovrebbe"resettare il NM
<maXXer> Permesso negato
<filo1234> maXXer: usa sudo
<maXXer> sto cercando di clonare un hdd interno in uno esterno
<maXXer> azz
<peptide88> ok grazie
<filo1234> peptide88: è da provare
<filo1234> -.-
<maXXer> lol
<maXXer> funziona, filo1234 tirami una pietra :|
<filo1234> potessi
<maXXer> uh altro dubbio
<maXXer> ma devo usare pastebin, ok?
 * filo1234 prepara un'altra pietra
<maXXer> perchè l'hdd ha 8 partizioni, e vorrei avere la certezza che sia bootable
<maXXer> ahhah prendi la fionda :D
<filo1234> dd clona tutto compresa l'mbr
<maXXer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865854/
<maXXer> quindi se clono tutte le partizioni in ordine mi si dovrebbe avviare tranquillamente, anche se ho win anche installato
<maXXer> giusto?
<filo1234> maXXer: si ma puoi fare tutto insieme
<maXXer> mh
<filo1234> usando /dev/sda /dev/sdb al posto di sda1 e sdb1
<maXXer> /dev/sda* ?
<filo1234> senza asterisco
<maXXer> ahn
<maXXer> mi piace
<maXXer> sta andando
<maXXer> comunque suest hdd è stronzo
<maXXer> montandolo interno all notebook mi dice che sta per morire
<maXXer> mettendolo esterno con usb, linux dice che è sano come un pesce
<cristian> filo1234, sempre errore
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865865/
<filo1234> maXXer: io credo che sia più stronzo palimpset
<filo1234> o come si chiama
<maXXer> e che  diavolo è?
<filo1234> maXXer: il gestore dischi
<filo1234> se intendi quello
<esulu> filo1234: di bash te ne intendi un po'?
<esulu> script intendo
<maXXer> ah sisi, son d'accordo
<filo1234> cristian: ma ahi installato l'altro pacchetto come..si chiama
<maXXer> ahi!
<filo1234> cristian: il nonfree-codecs
<filo1234> esulu: direi che non sono molto ferrato
<filo1234> cosa devi fare?
<filo1234> hai*
<esulu> devo fare una selezione di un nome del file
<filo1234> cioè?
<esulu> sto maledetto irssi non mi fa fare querry
<filo1234> /query nick
<esulu> mi contatti filo1234 un attimo che ti pasto un nome del file please
<esulu> XD
<esulu> l'ho so ma non va
<esulu> e non ho tempo per perderci per capire come mai non funziona
<Guest80644> filo1234, non si istallano
<cristian__> filo1234, nulla
<cristian__> ci rinuncio -.-
<bithunter> buona sera a tutti
<esulu> ciao bithunter
<bithunter> vorrei porre l'enigma che mi sta "devastando" l'esistenza (:)): perché la scheda wireless stalla quasi a fermarsi e non mi permette di navigare ? Ungheeeeee ungheeee hihihihihihi :)
<maXXer> asd
<jester-> bithunter: tipo di scheda?
<bithunter> portatile: Acer 5742G scheda vireless Ar.... non ricordo la stringa per il terminale :(
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<bithunter> Grande :) .... arriva il modello
<bithunter> Atheros   AR9287
<jester-> bithunter: uname -r
<bithunter> 3.0.0-16-generic-pae
<jester-> bithunter: il segnale è buono?
<bithunter> si
<jester-> bithunter: strano, le atheros marciano bene, da winzoz stessa posizione che succede
<bithunter> un treno
<jester-> qualche interfernza, prova a cambiargli il canale nel router
<bithunter> premessa: non è corretto ma ho dovuto :): ho installato debian (ho tradito ubuntu per un test :)) una velocità mai vista... con ubuntu 11.10 e aggiornamenti... e come se ho in download l'infinito e oltre e provo a navigare... esempio calzante
<bithunter> cambiare canale? come faccio (scusate l'ignoranza galoppante)
<jester-> bithunter: eh sarebbe meglio chiedere su #debian-it, che mi risulti le atheros sono quelle che non danno problemi in ubuntu
<bithunter> dici? da premettere che debian aveva un kernel 2.6... se non erro...
<esulu> jester-: confermo ne meno sul debian
<esulu> funzionano bene
<bithunter> scusa non ho capito...
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-03
<bithunter> voglio dire... forse mi sono spiegato male: con debian 6.0.3 (per test) con kernel 2.6 (vado a memoria) funzionava bene
<bithunter> volevo provare a cambiare canale come dicevi te... come faccio?
<bithunter> un'altra info che può aiutarvi... non è sempre lenta.... va a "singhiozzo" cioè: alcune volte va bene e poi scende.... poi torna normale etc (insomma una tristezza assurda)
<bithunter> non ho altro da "scrivere" mi rimetto a voi :)
<bithunter> Jaster-, per segnalare questo "scompenso" hai programmatori di Ubuntu è questa la strada giusta ? Ho letto che un problema di tanti...
<bithunter> Jaster-: per segnalare questo "scompenso" hai programmatori di Ubuntu è questa la strada giusta ? Ho letto che un problema di tanti...
<bithunter> nooooooo.... scusate ma una manna dal cielo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=509978.0 grazie cmq :) provo subito
<maXXer> oO
<maXXer> filo1234, sto dd ci sta mettendo na vita :p
<bithunter> :(((((((((((( che magone... non cambia nulla boooo... vado a fumare
<esulu> maXXer: filo1234 è a letto mi ssa
<maXXer> giustamente :)
<esulu> infatti
<maXXer> ti inttendi di sicurezza, esulu ?
<maXXer> sicurezza hw intendo
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> è una domanda un po' vasta mi pare
<maXXer> eheh
<maXXer> con gparted impostai una pwd su un hdd
<maXXer> ed ovviamente non la ricordo
<maXXer> idee?
<esulu> XD
<maXXer> eh ridi ridi :°D
<maXXer> intanto da domani mi tocca usare una pennetta usb come hd mannnaggia la pupazza
<cris_> giorno
<cris_> scusate ho istallato ubuntu su un hd ssd ci sono delle ottimizzazioni per questa soluzione
<cris_> arigiorno
<cris_> olaz
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 . come faccio a settare empathy per msn?
<cris_> Kalce, metti i tuoi dati
<Kalce> si certo, ma non mi si connette poi ....
<cris_> come non si connette
<cris_> se metti i tupi dati si
<cris_> verifica che non hai altre applciazioni di messaggistica attive
<Kalce> beh, ho skype... gli dà "fastidio"?
<cris_> chiudilo al massimo per prova
<Kalce> ok, scusa... avevi ragione tu... fatto
<Kalce> molte grazie...
<Kalce> bye bye
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata
<cris_> alcuni di voi utilizzano hd ssd?
<sacarde> cioa
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha provato la beta?
<sacarde> volevo sapere che versione di gnome c'e'
<greenrabbit> Buongiorno
<bodhibob> sacarde, http://distrowatch.com
<sacarde> non riporta la versione di gnome, ..... ma c'e'?
<bodhibob> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<sacarde> quindi gnome non c'e' ?
<bodhibob> non hai letto 2.32.1
<bodhibob> :(
<bodhibob> chissenefrega io mica uso gnome
<sacarde> scusa ma non ho capito
<sacarde> aaaaaaa
<sacarde> dici libgnome
<bodhibob> sacarde, riesci a leggere la tabella?
<sacarde> ok ok, guardavo gnome-shell
<massimo18> !beta | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<sacarde> siccome ho una scheda grafica non 3d, non mi parte unity, ma gnome... vero?
<sacarde> ma la beta2 non e' gia' usabile?
<Cristia> lnettuno XD
<Cristia> qualcuno utilizza hd ssd?
<pietro> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere perchè ubuntu non mi fa mettere le opzioni avanzate come le finestre tremolanti, non centra la scheda video perchè io ho ubuntu su una macchina virtuale sul mio mac. Prima di formattarlo avevo sempre ubuntu ma le impostazioni grafiche funzionavano e il cursore non mi andava a scatti (non so come il cursore mi va a scatti e di conseguenza tutto il resto)
<pietro> ps: questa domanda l'ho gia fatta ma nessuno  mi ha risposto
<pietro> sapete tutti perchè?
<FreeRaider> ciao a tutti. Mi potreste indicare una guida che permetta di installare *buntu in un HD esterno collegato al pc tramite USB? grazie
<Felix____> ciao
<Marcos27> ciao
<Marcos27> o un po di problemini con ubuntu  qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<awake> "o" ?
<Felix____> idem
<Felix____> cioè in realtà più con EFI che con ubuntu in se XD
<awake> Felix____, anche tu "ai" tanti problemi con ubuntu?
<Marcos27> e io non sono esperto e la prima volta che lo uso e lo istallato 2 giorni fa
<Marcos27> ^^
<Felix____> no awake, conosco la grammatica
<Felix____> non conosco UEFI
<awake> oh, god
<awake> menomale
<Felix____> e l'installazione è un disastro
<Marcos27> che cosa e EFI e UEFI
<Marcos27> ??
<Felix____> è il "nuovo BIOS"
<Marcos27> aaaaaa capito
<Marcos27> e va male ?
<Felix____> non è questo
<awake> Marcos27, e tu come "lai" installata ubuntu?
<Felix____> è velocissimo
<Felix____> è molto user friendly
<Felix____> solo che non capisco dove sto sbagliando nell'installazione
<Felix____> la live non mi parte
<Felix____> e quindi boh, ho avviato una alternate
<awake> just wait
<Felix____> che mi va altrettanto bene
<awake> un problema alla volta
<Felix____> sorry!
<Marcos27> io lo istallato nonrmalmente
<awake> chi è arrivato per primo?
<Marcos27> con cd formattato e istallato
<awake> -.-
<awake> mo bestemmio
<Felix____> non ne ho idea, penso di essere ultimo, fate pure
<awake> tra l'altro, come si "formatta" un cd?
<Marcos27> cosa?
<awake> vabè, lascia perdere
<awake> qual'è il problema Marcos27 ?
<Marcos27> aspe dimmi
<Marcos27> il mio problema ?
<awake> EH
<Marcos27> aaaaa
<Marcos27> e scusami non capivo
<awake> ...
<Marcos27> allora 1)non mi rileva la scheda video
<awake> 1) che scheda hai?
<awake> 1,5) installa i driver
<Marcos27> premetto che sto su un portatile pero' o una nvidea gt540m
<awake> oh, questo semplifica le cose
<Marcos27> ecco ci o pensato li o scaricati
<Marcos27> quelli per linux 64bit
<awake> aspetta 2 minuti
<Marcos27> ok
<awake> fammi ricordare come si avvia il coso grafico per installare i driver
<awake> cool
<Marcos27> e si perche o scaricato sto driver ma e un file che non me lo apre
<awake> lascia stare
<awake> hai unity?
<Marcos27> cosa e ?
<awake> mia nonna
<awake> .
<Marcos27> aaaaaaaaaa
<Marcos27> no gia ne o una ^^
<awake> stai buono altri 2 minuti che trovo un metodo for dummies
<Marcos27> lo uso da due gioni  linux e sono voglioso di imparare ^^
<Marcos27> ok ^^
<awake> bon per te
<Marcos27> e speriamo ne valga la pena ^^
<awake> Marcos27, apri un terminale
<awake> oh, ci sei?
<Marcos27> si si
<awake> aperto il terminale?
<Marcos27> fatto
<Marcos27> si
<awake> bene
<awake> ora dai questo comando
<awake> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<awake> quando ti chiederà la password non spaventarti se sembra che scrivi niente
<Marcos27> ok
<awake> unix non mostra gli asterischi quando inserisci le password nella maggior parte dei casi
<awake> bon, fatto?
<Marcos27> si e adesso ?
<awake> adesso dai quest'altro comando
<awake> sudo apt-get update
<Marcos27> asèe
<Marcos27> aspe
<awake> ???
<Marcos27> mi sa che non va qualcosa
<awake> che cosa?
<Marcos27> per dopo il primo comando o messo la pas e poi a sritto delle cose e poi mi diceva enter
<Marcos27> o messo invio
<awake> eh, e tu hai premuto "enter" ?
<awake> bravo
<Marcos27> si
<awake> e ora?
<Marcos27> o messo l'altro codice
<awake> OK
<awake> e ora?
<Marcos27> mi e uscita una lista di impossibile
<awake> è normale
<awake> ha finito?
<Marcos27> a ok
<Marcos27> si
<Marcos27> adesso
<awake> ottimo
<awake> ora dai quest'altro comando
<Marcos27> ok
<awake> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Marcos27> fatto
<awake> ottimo
<awake> riavviando dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<awake> prova e rejoina per farci sapere
<awake> now
<awake> Felix____, penso sia il tuo turno
<awake> :)
<Felix____> ottimo!
<Felix____> grazie
<Marcos27> okriavvio
<Marcos27> grazzie
<awake> anche se personalmente sonasega del nuovo boot
<Felix____> hahaha
<awake> Marcos27, torna per farci sapere
<awake> altrimenti vediamo di risolvere
<awake> in un altro modo
<awake> fuck
<awake> Felix____, dicevi..
<Felix____> eccomi
<Felix____> dunque
<Felix____> ho un pc nuovo di zecca, mi sono fatto mettere due ssd, uno per win e l'altro per linux
<Felix____> la scheda madre è una p9x79 pro
<Felix____> ovviamente con il dannato UEFI
<awake> damn
<Felix____> ma sapevo che ubuntu è compatibile
<awake> boh, non l'ho mica capito eh
<Felix____> eh infatti
<awake> ho letto pareri discordanti
<awake> comunque il problema in se qual'è?
<Felix____> per ora non ho trovato molto sulla rete
<Felix____> cmq
<Felix____> il fatto è che non capisco se si tratti di un problema di installazione o meno
<Felix____> la live non partiva
<Felix____> e ho installato con la alternate
<Felix____> mi da installazione completata con successo
<Felix____> ma quando compare il grub
<awake> " la live non partiva" == non bootava proprio?
<Felix____> bootava
<Felix____> ma dando qualsiasi comando
<awake> ah
<FloodBotIt1> Felix____: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<awake> e poi?
<Felix____> dava schermo nero
<awake> FloodBotIt1, fottiti
<Felix____> si fermava
<awake> :D
<awake> capisco
<Felix____> LOL
<Felix____> comunque la alternate andava alla grande
<Felix____> e infatti ha installato
<Felix____> ma da grub, se scelto ubuntu mi fa lo stesso lavoro
<filo1234> awake: falla finita ok?
<filo1234> awake: alla prossima esci
<Felix____> se scelgo win mi da un errore su efi path
<Felix____> non valido
<marcos27> eccomieccomi
<marcos27> o riavviato
<Felix____> non capisco se ubuntu ha problemi ad avviarsi per qualche motivo o se è un roblema di installazione
<marcos27> ma come faccio a vedere se ora rileva la scheda video ?
<awake> eh, come facevi a vedere se "non" te la rilevava?
<marcos27> ahahahahhaha ti arraggio ^^
<awake> Felix____, come temevo non posso aiutarti
<Felix____> nessun problema
<awake> hai provato a googlare un pò il problema ?
<Felix____> certamente
<awake> risultati?
<Felix____> quasi nessuno
<awake> mm
<Felix____> ovviamente la mia configurazione è un po' particolare quindi non trovo nulla di simile
<marcos27> e niente lo stesso
<awake> sembra che bisognerà aspettare qualcuno dei "piani alti"
<marcos27> di dierso noto solo che ma canbiato lo sfondo ^^
<awake> resta in canale
<Felix____> ok, grazie
<awake> marcos27, che risoluzione hai?
<marcos27> se vado su informazzioni di sistema
<marcos27> poi grafica
<marcos27> mi dice sconosciuto
<awake> mmm
<awake> piuttosto strano
<awake> famo na cosa
<marcos27> 1366x768
<awake> :\
<awake> ma che razza di risoluzione è?
<marcos27> e quella e
<awake> vabè, in ogni caso premi quello che sotto windows sarebbe "start"
<marcos27> dash?
<awake> qualcosa di simile
<marcos27> ok
<awake> poi nel coso della ricerca scrivi "driver"
<marcos27> ok
<awake> dovrebbe "appaririti" l'icona di "driver aggiuntivi"
<awake> aprila
<marcos27> ok
<awake> ok cosa?
<awake> hai aperto "driver aggiuntivi"?
<awake> figa sto ,morendo di fame
<marcos27> si mi dice nessun driver proprietario in uso
<awake> male
<awake> bene. ora torniamo al terminale
<marcos27> e lo so
<awake> senza chiudere la finestra dei driver
<awake> vai sul terminale e digita
<awake> sudo apt-get purge nvdia-current
<marcos27> ok poi
<awake> fiha sto morendo di fame
<awake> ok, ora torna alla finestra dei driver
<awake> ti da una lista di driver
<marcos27> cavolo vieni a mangiare a casa mia ^^
<marcos27> no
<awake> no?
<marcos27> no
<awake> :\
<awake> e che ti da?
<marcos27> la riapro
<awake> -.-
<marcos27> niente come prima
<awake> perchè l'hai chiusa
<marcos27> vuota
<marcos27> non lo chiusa
<awake> come "vuota"
<awake> non c'è nemmeno un pulsante?
<marcos27> mi scrive sempre nessun driver proprietario
<awake> uhm
<awake> riesci a farmi uno screenshot?
<marcos27> come si fa?
<awake> lascia perdere
<awake> ok
<awake> ora seguimi
<marcos27> si
<awake> apri il menù di ubuntu
<awake> poi vai su system
<awake> poi su administration
<awake> e poi hardware drivers
<marcos27> aspe
<marcos27> quale e il menu di ubuntu
<awake> dai che ho fame
<awake> quello che hai aperto prima
<awake> dai su.
<marcos27> dai lasciamo perde
<marcos27> vai a mangiare
<marcos27> lo facciamo un altra volta ^^
<awake> ma no dai
<marcos27> tranqui
<awake> è facile
<awake> il pulsante di ubuntu
<awake> quello che apre il menù
<marcos27> e non capisco quale e sto menu
<awake> non mi ricordo come cristo si chiama
<awake> prima cosa hai aperto per trovare il programma dei driver?
<marcos27> dash
<awake> eh, apri quello
<awake> mannaggia li santi di dash
<awake> :D
<marcos27> ok^^
<tull> ciao, ho un grosso problema con ubuntu lucid 10.04
<awake> e poi vai su sistema->amministrazione->hardware drivers
<AngelForget> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<tull> ho installato i drivers nvidia proprietari tramite hardware drivers, ed ora si avvia senza gestore finestre e devo avviare i drivers prorpietari ogni volta
<awake> perchè 10.04 ?
<marcos27> la ce impostazzioni di sistema
<tull> awake, perchè uso ubuntu 10.04
<filo1234> tull: be disinstallai visto che non vanno bene
<awake> tull, mi chiedevo PERCHE' usi ancora la 10.04
<tull> filo1234, l'ho fatto e cosi si avvia senza nessun gestore finestre
<tull> awake, perchè è LTS
<awake> uhm
<awake> sei un'azienda?
<filo1234> awake: perchè è un aLTS ed ancora supportata, non è un'obbligo avere l'ultima release
<tull> awake, e mi trovo bene con la 10.04
<awake> bah
<awake> pareri
<awake> vado a mangiare che non ci vedo più
<awake> leiter
<tull> awake, mangia mangia
<filo1234> tull: ah dopo averkli tolti da il problema?
<marcos27> vabbe lasciamo perde
<marcos27> non lo trovo
<tull> filo1234, dopo averli tolti mi dà ancora il problema
<marcos27> la non ce sistema ce cerca
<awake> marcos27, chiedi a AngelForget
<awake> e allora cerca "sistema", diobon
<tull> filo1234,  finora non ho avuto grossi problemi con ubuntu 10.04
<awake> :D
<filo1234> tull: ls /etc/X11/
<AngelForget> awake, dimmi pure ... lol
<filo1234> tull: vedi se è rimasto un xorg.conf
<marcos27> si mi esce impostazzioni di sistema
<filo1234> nel caso rinominalo
<marcos27> ma non ce admistration poi
<tull> filo1234,  quando ho rimosso i driver nvidia, avevo solo lo xorg.conf.failsafe ma non lo xorg.conf, ora ho entrambi i files
<tull> awake, se volevo l'ultima aggiornata sempre usavo archlinux
<awake> lassia perde
<awake> :D
<tull> infatti la usavo
<tull> c'è qualcun altro che mi può dare una mano?
<tull> che palle questi problemi
<tull> col cavolo che me li sistemo da solo
<lunotto> ciao a tutti
<lunotto> cerco aiuto con ubuntu ultima versione a 64 bit
<lunotto> aiuto!
<lunotto> esiste un esperto?
<luigi> io avrei proprio bisogno dei fondamentali... dove lo trovo sto file?../etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<tull> luigi,  sai aprire un terminale?
<tull> luigi, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<luigi> 11...si si so sprire
<tull> 11.10 o 11.04?
<tull> rieccoti filo1234
<luigi> tull,  11.10 aggiornato
<luigi> terminale aperto
<tull> luigi, perchè vuoi trovare il file /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, l'hai trovato in una guida?
<lunotto> ho un poblema con il wi fi
<tull> lunotto, domanda e se cè qualcuno che vuole e può aiutarti lo farà
<luigi> tull, si si qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete?highlight=%28installazione%29|%28lan%29
<tull> lunotto, hai un fisso o un portatile?
<lunotto> un portatile
<tull> luigi, MarkDJer questa guida non va bene per la tua versione di ubuntu
<tull> ops
<tull> lunotto, che portatile hai?
<lunotto> asus serie x5di
<Octy> quali sono i requisiti di sistema di ubuntu server?
<tull> lunotto, specifica un po' il tuo problema con il wi-fi
<luigi> tull quindi se voglio provare ad installare ubuntu su un portatile con il cd rotto ( per questo lan.. server ...  eccc..) come posso fare?
<lunotto> se il pc lo collego tramite covo al modem va velocissimo a caricare le pagine mentre tramite wi fi ci impiega uneternita
<tull> lunotto, che connessione cavo hai e che connessione wifi hai?
<luigi> tull, vorrei far buttare da lan il portatile dove installare
<lunotto> ?
<tull> lunotto, magari dipende dalla qualità della connessione?
<_sala_> buon giorno ragazzi come state
<_sala_> si ho detto ragazzi
<_sala_> siete come cazzi nel microsoft
<lunotto> non è possibile in quanto su questo pc è presente anche window7 è non ho nessun problema
<luigi> _sala_,  bene  ..meglio se sei uno che sa e soprattutto che spiega
<lunotto> forse è un problema di drive?
<tull> lunotto, allora è un problema di ubuntu, sto cercando di capire come risolvere
<tull> luigi, non ho trovato nulla per ora che ti possa aiutare
<tull> luigi, se mi paghi mi velocizzo :)
<tull> lunotto, forse ho trovato una possibile soluzione
<lunotto> cioe?
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciao
<tull> lunotto:  ti faccio rimuovere un modulo del kernel e poi te lo faccio reinserire con un opzione
<AnToStArLiGhT> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<tull> lunotto,  apri un terminale, digita: sudo rmmod -f iwlagn
<lunotto> non so come si fa
<tull> lunotto, hai ubuntu 11.10?
<lunotto> si a 64 bit
<tull> tra le applicazioni ne hai una chiamata terminale?
<AnToStArLiGhT> usa guake! ;)
<lunotto> no
<tull> o gnome terminal
<tull> dovrebbe essere nella categoria Accessori
<AnToStArLiGhT> anche se di default se nn erro ci deve essere
<AnToStArLiGhT> se usi unity scrivi terminale ci dovrebbe essere!
<tull> lunotto, clicca sul pulsante in alto a sinistra
<AnToStArLiGhT> a sti livelli :)
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> scrivi termin
<tull> dovrebbe comparirel l'applicazione terminale
<tull> lunotto, prova a digitare la combinazione di tasti Ctrl+Alt+T
<tull> digita questi tasti insieme
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> lunotto,  hai aperto il terminale?
<lunotto> si
<tull> lunotto, non dire solo fatto,  spiega con oiù parole
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> ok, digita: sudo rmmod -f iwlagn
<tull> e poi immetti la tua password
<lunotto> non me lo fa digitare
<tull> cioè?
<tull> il comando è
<tull> sudo rmmod -f iwlagn
<tull> non ho un tempo infinito...
<lunotto> non si scrive la pass....
<tull> non vedi la password? o non si scrive nulla?
<tull> se la vedi uscurata è normnale
<lunotto> non si scrive nulla
<lunotto> ERROR: Removing 'iwlagn': No such file or directory
<tull> ah ok
<_sala_> buon giorno qualcuno sa parlare inglese
<tull> lunotto, digita:  sudo -s
<_sala_> se si potete dirmi se come si installa ubuntu perche tutto giorno oggi provevo ad installare il ubuntu
<tull> lunotto,  poi digita: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<filo1234> !installazione | _sala_
<ubot-it> _sala_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tull> lunotto, vedi un file con qualcosa scritto?
<_sala_> !installazione
<_sala_> mille grazie AMICHO
<lunotto> (gksu:3599): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «pixmap»,  (gksu:3599): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «pixmap»,  (gksu:3599): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «pixmap»,  (gksu:3599): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «pixmap»,  (gedit:3607): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to st
<tull> lunotto, dai il comando exit
<tull> lunotto, poi prova a dare: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<lunotto> non succede niente
<tull> si apre un file?
<lunotto> no
<tull> hai installato l'applicazione gedit?
<lunotto> no
<tull> allora dai: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> viene fuori qualche riga scritta o un file vuoto?
<lunotto> gnu nano 2.2.6
<tull> digita ctrl+X
<tull> per uscire
<tull> e poi per capire che scheda wi-fi hai digita: lspci
<tull> lunotto, copia il contenuto di lspci qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tull> e dammi il link che ti risputa
<lunotto> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1) 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2) 00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1) 00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Co
<tull> ti ho detto di copiarlo nel sito che ti ho detto
<tull> non qui
<lunotto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866755/
<tull> lunotto, ma che modello è il tuo notebook?
<lunotto> asus x5di
<tull> lunotto, la connessione è solo lenta o si disconnette pure?
<lunotto> solo lentiiiiiiiisssssssiiiiiiiiiiiimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tull> lunotto, se digiti lspci -k, leggi la riga con : Network controller: Atheros Communications etc...
<lunotto> ma solo con il wi fi tramite eternet evelocissima
<tull> sotto ti dice il driver in uso
<tull> la riga sotto quella con Network controller
<lunotto> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1) 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb79 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb79 00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1fa7 00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Comput
<tull> copialo sempre nel sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tull> e poi mi dai il link
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti
<[1]ichi> ho un problema, sto provando una minimale, uso Slim e openbox
<lunotto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866775/
<[1]ichi> ho installato pcmanfm come file manager ma se inserisco una chiavetta usb nn riesco ad accedere
<[1]ichi> la vedo ma mi dice che nn posso
<[1]ichi> invece da root mi fa accedere alla chiavetta
<tull> lunotto, ok stai usando il driver ath9k
<tull> allora
<[1]ichi> cosa devo modificare?
<tull> lunotto, digita: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> lunotto, digita la password
<tull> lunotto, poi scrivi: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<tull> e salva quel file digitando Ctrl+X
<tull> si capisce quello che ti dico?
<lunotto> si
<lunotto> Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.con
<tull> conf
<lunotto> ora
<tull> devi digitare Y o N ?
<lunotto> ora
<tull> ti chiede salvare il buffer modificato?
<lunotto> si
<tull> rispondi si
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> S
<tull> ha chiuso il file?
<lunotto> si
<tull> se si prova a riaprirlo con nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> cosi vedi se ha salvato quello che hai scritto
<tull> ci sarà scritto dentro: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<tull> giusto?
<tull> se si puoi uscire con il comando Ctrl+X
<lunotto>   File: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> ma il file è vuoto o c'è scritto quello che gli hai detto di scrivere prima?
<lunotto> è vuoto
<tull> allora dai Ctrl+X
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> lunotto, poi dai: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> dai la tua password se te la chiede
<tull> ora avrai un file vuoto, con scritto dentro nulla
<lunotto> si
<tull> scrivi : options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<tull> ovviamente non scrivere i due punti
<lunotto> lo so
<tull> poi dai il comando Ctrl+O
<lunotto> atto
<tull> per salvare
<tull> Ctrl+O
<tull> è una O
<tull> non uno zero
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> poi ctrl+X per uscire
<tull> ora dai: nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> e vedrai quelllo che hai scritto
<tull> ok?
<tull> se si allora esci con il comando che hai imparato
<lunotto> non esce
<tull> come no?
<lunotto> no
<tull> e cosa fa?
<lunotto>   GNU nano 2.2.6                               File: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf                                                            Modificato    options ath9k nohwcrypt=1                                    Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.confoptions ath9k nohwcrypt=1                                                                       ^G Guida                             M-D Formato DOS                
<tull> se devi farmi vedere qualcosa usa il sito
<tull> altrimenti non si capisce nulla
<tull> lunotto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tull> mettitelo tra i preferiti in firefox
<lunotto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866788/
<tull> perchè c'è Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.confoptions ath9k nohwcrypt=1  ?
<lunotto> bo
<tull> digita ctrl+X
<tull> cosa dice?
<lunotto> niente
<tull> esce?
<lunotto> non esce
<tull> non fa nulla?
<tull> se digit N?
<lunotto> dice salvare file con nome differente?
<tull> tu dici N
<lunotto> ora?
<tull> ctrl+X
<tull> per uscire
<lunotto> niente
<lunotto> non esce
<tull> ti dice qualcosa?
<tull> rimane il programma nano attivo?
<lunotto>             si
<tull> chiudi il terminale
<tull> riaprilo
<lunotto> Nome del file in cui salvare: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.confoptions ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<tull> tu digita N
<tull> e chiudi il terminale
<tull> problemi?
<lunotto> chiuso
<tull> riaprilo
<tull> digita: nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<tull> se c'è riga che hai scritto prima, digita ctrl+X
<lunotto> fatto
<tull> tutto k?
<tull> ok
<tull> se è tutto ok, riavvia, e muoviti che ti aspetto per vedere se va tutto ok
<lunotto> cioe?
<tull> cioè se avrai una connessione più veloce
<lunotto> quindi spengo e riaccendo il pc e provo a navigare?
<tull> si
<lunotto> ok a dpo
<tull> veloce
<tull> allora?
<lunotto_> grazzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee!
<tull> preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeego
<tull> segnati questa guida http://linuxblog.avserver.info:8000/?p=327
<lunotto_> risolto sei un grande
<tull> segnati questa guida http://linuxblog.avserver.info:8000/?p=327
<lunotto_> a cosa serve
<tull> lunotto_, hai visto le potenzialità di ubuntu?
<tull> lunotto_, è la guida che ho usato per aiutarti
<lunotto_> si ma bisogna anche gente come te
<tull> ho cercato sul web gente che vesse il problema come te, certo è stato piu facile avendo qualche conoscenza base su Linux
<tull> lunotto_, il problema è che dirver wireless ha qualch problema con la tua scheda
<lunotto_> quindi con questa guida posso risolvere tutti i problemi in seguito?
<tull> lunotto_, no solo questo problema che hai risolto
<tull> con il tuo portatile
<tull> lunotto_, purtroppo non so perchè abbia funzionato e non l'ho scoperto per ora
<tull> lunotto_, quella è una breve guida di un utente che ha risolto il tuo problema ed ha scritto la soluzione sul suo blog
<lunotto_> allora in seguito ti potro disturbare nuovamente(il sabato pomeriggio)
<tull> se mi trovi
<lunotto_> ok grazie di nuovo  e a presto
<tull> ora sai che con lspci vedi un po' di informazioni sui componenti del sistema
<tull> con ubuntu pastebin puoi postarne i contenuti su qua
<lunotto_> ps esiste powerscript x ubuntu?
<tull> cosa fa powerscript?
<lunotto_> dowload film etcc
<lunotto_> ed è vero che non mi serve l antivirus
<tull> lunotto_, il vantaggio di ubuntu è che a volte è possibile trovare soluzioni a problemi complicati, con Windows non è possibile
<tull> a volte no però
<tull> lunotto_, si è vero che non ti serve l'antivirus, però usa il firewall di ubuntu, e stai lo stesso attento a quello che installi e che scarichi
<tull> comunque si, è molto più difficile prendersi un virus che su Windows
<tull> se installi solo da ubuntu sofware center non avraic problemi
<lunotto_> ok grazie ciao
<tull> appena però vuoi installare da fuori, sono cavoli tuoi :)
<tull> lunotto_, in più non ti serve deframmentare
<tull> e trovi molti programmi nell'ubuntu software center
<lunotto_> ok
<pamaverk> ciao, sapete dirmi dove posso trovare dei bei set di icone (x gnome 3)
<tull> pamaverk, http://gnome-look.org/
<pamaverk> tull, thanks!
<virunga> osti che bei wallpaper
<pamaverk> tull, proverò faenza. Grazie :D
<tull> prego
<pamaverk> mamma mia ci saranno almeno 12 versioni O.o
<pamaverk> ciao ^_^
<jester-> sera
<papo> sandro
<marcos> salve
<marcos> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<virunga> !qualcuno | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marcos> a scusa ^^
<virunga> no problem
<marcos> in pratica o istallato ubuntu 11.10 e non mi rileva la scheda video
<marcos> o una nvidia 540m
<virunga> marcos, se nessuno più qualificato di me può aiutarti... Hai controllato se ti sono consigliati driver proprietari ? Guarda in Impostazioni di sistema -> Driver addizionali
<marcos> be mi fa la ricerca ma non rileva nulla
<marcos> e poi mi scrive nessun driver di proprieta in uso sul sistema
<virunga> marcos, uh, strano non è una scheda di ultima generazione? Vediamo cosa dice il comando lspci. Metti il risultato su pastebin
<virunga> !paste | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcos> eccomi scusa
<marcos> allora un secondo che io sono due gioni che o messo linux ^^
<marcos> scusate ma non o capito che devo fare
<virunga> marcos, devi aprire un terminale e digitare lspci e premere invio. Il risultato lo copi e incolli sul sito che ti è stato presentato sopra e incolli il link alla pagina web qui
<marcos> ok
<marcos> allora o messo il nick o copiato le cose del terminale
<marcos> li a syntax che devo mettere
<marcos> ??
<marcos> ora che devo fare
<virunga> marcos, non importa, fai Paste
<marcos> fatto
<virunga> il link
<virunga> marcos, devi mettere il link della pagina web qui
<virunga> così che possa vedere il risultato del comando
<marcos> ok
<marcos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867023
<marcos> ok ?
<virunga> marcos, sì. Come si vede dalla riga 15 la scheda è riconosciuta correttamente. Perchè dici che non è rilevata?
<virunga> io credo.
<marcos> perche se vado su informazzioni di sistema
<marcos> mi dice driver grafico sconosciuto
<marcos> e poi certi giochi non funzionano...
<virunga> marcos, cercando un po' su internet ho trovato molte guide per risolvere il problema, guarda qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/56864/nvidia-gt-540m-problem-wont-install-drivers
<virunga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<virunga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87490/nvidia-gt-540m-on-asus-working-on-ubuntu-11-10-optimus-100
<virunga> http://www.google.it/#hl=it&sa=X&ei=XV9ST6j7FoXl4QSlrMjpDQ&ved=0CBoQBSgA&q=ubuntu+driver+nvidia+540m&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=2c218352fb7df295&biw=1846&bih=990
<marcos> ok mo vedo
<marcos> ma puo essere questo il problema perche non mi partono certi giochi scaricati da software center
<marcos> ?
<marcos> cmq i link sono tutti in inglese non ci capisco niente
<marcos> purtroppo uso linux da due giorni per cui esperienza zero
<jester-> marcos: sa di 3d non attivo, che scheda grafica monta il pc
<marcos> esatto cio pensato anche io...nvidia gt540m
<jester-> marcos: non hai installato nessun dorver?
<jester-> driver*
<marcos> no
<marcos> ce lo scaricato dal sito nvidiama e un file che non so come si istalla...
<jester-> ma in impostazioni di sistema--> driver aggiuntivi e attiva quelli suggeriti
<marcos> non me ne suggerisce nessuno
<marcos> mi fa la ricerca e mi dice nessun driver di proprietario in uso sul sistema
<jester-> marcos: apri un terminale e scrivici: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> enter, e incolla qui la riga
<marcos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<jester-> marcos: monta 2 schede?
<marcos> perche dice geforce gt 555m ? se io o la 540m
<marcos> no e che il processore i7 di seconda gen ne a una integrata
<jester-> marcos: vai nel bios e vedi se è disattivabile che 2 fanno casino
<marcos> come si entra nel bios ?
<virunga> marcos, quando il computer si accende premi più volte canc finchè non entri in una schermata blu
<virunga> prima del caricamento del sistema operativo ovviamente
<marcos> a ma e standard...come su windows?
<marcos> e cmq non mi pare sia disattivabile
<jester-> marcos:  dai nel terminale lsmod e incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867066/
<jester-> marcos: lsmod non lepci
<jester-> lspci*
<marcos> a ok scusa
<marcos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867071/
<jester-> marcos: la nvidia l'hai aggiunta tu?
<marcos> in che senso ?
<jester-> marcos: c'è un driver nvidia caricato, quindi un driver li hai installato
<marcos> no^^
<jester-> ed è caricato pure l'intel
<jester-> marcos: mica che se lo inventa, se non c'è non lo carica
<jester-> marcos: se non dici quello che è stato fatto mica si risolve il problema
<marcos> io non o istallato nessun driver
<jester-> marcos: balle
<marcos> io o solo scaricato il driver ma
<marcos> non so farlo partire
<marcos> o scusa forse me lo a messo in automatico quando ma fatto gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> marcos: dpkg -l | grep nvidia nel paste
<marcos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867080/
<jester-> marcos: ok da terminale: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<marcos> ok poi
<jester-> marcos: sotto aggiungi blacklist i915
<marcos> sempre nel terminale ?
<marcos> perche mi a aperto un file scritto
<jester-> marcos: dovrebbe averti aperto l'editor
<marcos> si
<jester-> quindi lo aggiungi li
<marcos> alla fine aggiungo quello
<jester-> salvi e riavvii il pc
<marcos> ok
<marcos> devo salvare con nome prima di chiuderlo
<marcos> o basta il salv anormale
<jester-> marcos: savi  e basta
<jester-> salvi
<marco> eccomi
<Guest13307> bene ce un problemino ora che o riavviato non mi si muove la freccia del puntatore
<frezli> avete idea su come far funzionare i giochi con wine e scheda video intel , con nvidia e wine funziona tutto bene , ma con wine intel i giochi sono ko !!!! si può fare qualcosa ????
<Badula> taly
<marcos> salve sono ancora io con il problema...che non mi rileva la scheda video qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<marcos> da quello che o capito non si attiva il 3D
<ubuntu> dove?
<marcos> in che senzo dove ?
<frezli> che scheda video hai ??
<frezli> lspci | grep VGA
<marcos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<jester-> marcos: dovrebbe usare intel adesso
<ubuntu> sto usando la 12.04 da live
<ubuntu> che scheggiaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> se hai scritto il blacklist
<marcos> e credo di si
<frezli> marcos ... hai un portatile ?
<marcos> ma alcuni giochi non me li fa partire credo proprio per il il fatto del 3d
<marcos> si
<marcos> scusate apro una parentesi
<frezli> marcos spiegami che processore hai e che scheda video , probabilmente hai il vga integrato e poi la nvidia separata
<marcos> prima stavo con il cavo staccato e in pratica si stava scaricando la batteria e si e abbassata la luminosita della schermoadeso che o attaccato il cavo rimane sempre bassa...
<marcos> esatto o un intel core i7 di seconda gen e una vga nvidia 540m da 2gb
<frezli> e allora iniziano i problemi
<jester-> frezli: hai due chip gracici: intel e ndvidia e gli carica entrambi i driver. gli ho fatto blacklistarre i915 ma non ha dati oiu notizie
<marcos> io come dicevo prima non o messo nessun driver pero' non so siccome mi a fatto un po di aggiornamenti forse me li  ascaricati...
<jester-> marcos: i driver non si installano da soli, e se hai usato il file da sito nvidia puoi pure procedere a renstallare
<marcos> in pratica si sono andato sul sito della nvidia e o scaricato il driver per la scheda video lo scaricato
<jester-> marcos: non è che nvidia sia una uscita video per caso?
<marcos> ma non capisco come si istalla
<frezli> purtroppo il tuo è un problema , io ho sempre cercato di girargli lontano , infatti ho il portatile con solo intel integrato e l'altro pc senza video integrato e scheda video nvidia , altrimenti con linux è un  disastro
<marcos> e io non potevo saperlo o istallato linux da due giorni
<marcos> non so usarlo per niente
<jester-> marcos: togli il nvidia current e cancella il file dove è nominato: nvidia…cxxx,cinf in /etc/modprobe.d/ che userà i nuoveau che sono altrettanto buoni
<jester-> marcos: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current e poi cancella il file di cui sopra
<marcos> ok aspe apro il terminale e scrivo i due codici
<jester-> marcos: se sei da live ci fai una cippa
<marcos> come se sono da live
<marcos> io o istallato solo ubuntu
<jester-> marcos: ok dai il comando
<marcos> messo
<marcos> poi che devo eliminare
<jester-> gksu nautilus
<jester-> vai in /etc/modprobe.d
<marcos> gksu ...lo devo mettere nel terminale o e il file da eliminare ?
<jester-> no nel condimento dell minetra
<jester-> stra
<attempt> gksu nautilus in terminale e enter
<attempt> ti apre nautilus con i privilegi di amministratore.
<jester-> attempt: sa di uno dei soliti noti
<attempt> navighi come sempre fino alla cartella.
<attempt> lascia il terminale aperto
<marcos> ok poi ?
<attempt>  vai in /etc/modprobe.d
<marcos> ci sono
<jester-> marcos: ultimo file in basso: nome?
<jester-> c'è un file dove compare nvidia o nuoveau?
<marcos> sto vedendo
<marcos> non ce nessuno dei due cmq l'ultimo file e blaklist-watchdog.conf
<jester-> marcos: si intende nel nome di uno dei file li presenti
<marcos> e o capito
<jester-> marcos: apri blacklist-conf e incolla nel paste
<marcos> non ce ne sta uno con nvidia o nuoveau
<jester-> backlist.conf
<pamaverk> ciao, oggi ho installato gnome 3 su ubuntu 11.10 e non trovo l'opzione per ibernare il sistema..aiutino :)
<jester-> tastiera netbook di M
<ubuntu> facile facile
<ubuntu> pamaverk
<ubuntu> usa il tasto alt
<ubuntu> quando sei nel menu di chiusura
<marcos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/867250/
<ubuntu> vedrai che magia
<pamaverk> questo lo so
<pamaverk> ma premendo alt mi dà l'opzione spegni...
<pamaverk> ci clicco e mi si apre un menu con "annulla, riavvia, spegni" niente iberna
<jester-> marcos: mica avevi scritto blacklist i915  , aggiungilo in fondo
<marcos> ok lo aggiungo come ultima riga
<jester-> salva, riapri e fa vedere
<jester-> chiudi l'editor e dai ok a salva
<jester-> poi riapri e vedi se ce sta
<pamaverk> @ubuntu ?
<ubottu-it> pamaverk: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<jester-> pamaverk: evidentemente lo hai messo da ppa
<pamaverk> gnome 3, si
<jester-> mai visto un ppa non sminchiato
<jester-> marcos: ??
<marcos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/867265/
<marcos> va bene ?
<jester-> ok riavvia
<marcos> ok adesso riavvio il pc
<jester-> pamaverk:  e gnome 3 è ancora abbastanza incompleto
<pamaverk> capisco..
<marcos> eccomi
<marcos> scusate
 * awake hi
<marcos> jester-  ci sei ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-04
<jebus> ciao
<fagios> salve a tutti
<fagios_> salve a tutti
<fagios_> è da poco che mi sono avvicinato al mondo di Ubuntu
<fagios_> e purtroppo ho un problema
<fagios_> ovvero
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<esulu> we
 * awake hey there!
<frun> ola Il supporto per le lingue non è installato completamente. posso provare ad installarlo da terminale? serve? e soprattutto come si fa?
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<frun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<alexpixel22> come faccio se ubuntu software center non mi scarica più?
<esulu> alexpixel22: dal terminale prova a dare un sudo apt-get update
<esulu> e vedi se ti da qualche errore
<esulu> forse hai qualce problema con repo
<esulu> penso
<alexpixel22> okay grazie
<bithunter> buona domenica a tutti :)
<zanzi> ossequi :)
<bithunter> ragazzi, ho ancora ad avere problemi con la scheda wireless:  Mi stalla... connessione che oscilla da 28 B a 800 KbiB... perchè???
<bithunter> scusate l'italiano hahahaha ero al cellulare
<zanzi> @find inside job
<ubot-it> job is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric']
<ubottu-it> zanzi: Error: "find" is not a valid command.
<enzotib> bithunter, a che distanza sei dall'AP?
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciao
<alnuvola> salve... ho open ssh server quando mi connetto con un client in var/log/auth.log nn mi segnala niente
<alnuvola> come faccio a vedere chi si collega al serverr
<lunotto> ciao atutti
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, sono alla ricerca di un programma gestionale per ubuntu 11.04, ne conosciete?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> alnuvola, auth.log è completamente vuoto?
<bithunter> eccomi, scusate mi sono dovuto allontanare
<bithunter> enzotib
<AngelForget> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<bithunter> enzotib, la distanza è buona
<bithunter> ripropongo il quesito: ragazzi, ho ancora ad avere problemi con la scheda wireless:  Mi stalla... connessione che oscilla da 28 B a 800 KbiB... perchè???
<AngelForget> che  modello di scheda wireless  è bithunter ?
<jester-> bithunter: tipo scheda?
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> mi dimentico sempre il comando
<jester-> bithunter: che chipset
<jester-> marca elefante, altro?
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<bithunter> grazie
<bithunter> Atheros AR9287
<jester-> bithunter: atheros, solitamente non ha problemi, cosa risponde uname -r
<bithunter> 2.6.38-9-generic... da premettere prima avevo la 11.10 aggiornata ma era la stessa cosa
<bithunter> adesso ho fatto un passo indietro tanto per provare
<jester-> bithunter: non so che diri, usulamente non ci sono problemi dovuti al driver con la atheros
<bithunter> certo...
<bithunter> comunque
<AngelForget> bithunter,  ma che problema ti dà ?
<jester-> bithunter: prova ad abilitare i repo backport, fare un update poi a installare i bacport cw o wifi per il tuo kernel
<bithunter> già fatto
<bithunter> :(
<jester-> bithunter: cosa hai installato
<bithunter> in che senso?
<bithunter> ahhh, scusa
<bithunter> ti faccio capire
<bithunter> compat-wireless aggiornato alla ultima versione
<bithunter> da questo indirizzo
<bithunter> http://www.orbit-lab.org/
<bithunter> mi sembra che non sia legato alla scheda ma o al gestore energetico (se cosi si chiama) o al wireless manager
<jester-> bithunter: nella 11.10 sarebbe il meta linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> ho già provato... non cambia nulla
<jester-> bithunter: quell'indirizzo non ha roba ufficiale
<bithunter> a ok
<bithunter> quindi installo linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<jester-> bithunter: ripeto: normalmente atheros non ha problemi
<jester-> bithunter: ma bisognerebbe togliere le cifeche esterne
<bithunter> sai una cosa... appena installato ubuntu 11.10 senza aggiornamenti va benissimo
<jester-> certo
<bithunter> quindi?
<jester-> si sminchia dopo che gli hai messo roba strana
<bithunter> noooo
<bithunter> ripeto
<bithunter> installo ubuntu 11.10
<bithunter> non aggiorno nulla
<bithunter> ok?
<FloodBotIt1> bithunter: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bithunter> funziona benissimo
<jester-> vedi te
<AngelForget> ma gli agg.  li puoi fare ..
<AngelForget> bithunter,
<jester-> bithunter: aggiorna e continua ad usare il kernel che va meglio con la wifi e alla larga da roba estgenra che fa miracoli
<jester-> e da ppa vari
<bithunter> voglio dire: che non capisco il perchè con aggiornamenti ufficiali mi diventa lentissimo
<jester-> la distro andrà bene e ti durerà a lungo
<AngelForget> ma che pc hai bithunter ?
<jester-> bithunter: non credo che si sminchi con gli aggiornamenti ufficiali
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> ACER 5742G
<jester-> eventualemnte, ripeto: continua ad usare ul kenrel precedente
<bithunter> come faccio?
<bithunter> cmq volevo solo farvi notare quello che mi accade quindi: installo il s.o. e va tutto alla perfezione.... ma quando faccio gli aggiornamenti ufficiali (senza modificare nulla) la scheda wireless stalla da paura.
<AngelForget> mi sembra strano bithunter
<jester-> bithunter: e 7, è il kernel, basta partire con quello che non da porblemi
<jester-> sempre che il kernel sia e non qualche mania di sicurezza usando qualche cazzillo
<bithunter> ok... come faccio a scegliere il Kernel che voglio?
<jester-> bithunter: dal menu di avvio di grub al boot. se non lo vedi rienti pigiato shift
<bithunter> oki
<jester-> tieni pigiato*
<bithunter> trovato
<bithunter> ora reinstallo ubuntu 11.10 da capo... aggiorno... e seleziono il kernel giusto e vi faccio sapere.
<bithunter> 20 minuti circa e torno :) a tra poco
<AngelForget> ok  bithunter
<alucard47> heyyyyyyyy
<alucard47> ciao ragazzi
<maXXer> buondì
<maXXer> qualcuno che si intenda di passwd di HDD?
<maXXer> e che non creda io sia un ladro di HDD, soprattutto? :D
<maXXer> hellò?
<peppe84> mi serve qualcuno pratico di unity per suggerimenti su cosa togliere per ridurre le risorse che vengono chieste da compiz (costantemente al 20%)
<enzotib> peppe84, anche con unity2d?
<peppe84> enzotib, va un pò meglio. se non è possibile uso il 2d.
<peppe84> enzotib, in unity2d va continuamente in crash la barra però
<peppe84> (si tratta di precise, non è che mi aspettassi diversamente)
<Slurpino> ciao a tutti
<Slurpino> C' è nessuno? avrei bisogno di una informazione in merito ad un problema
<laycastle> Cosa?
<Slurpino> ti spiego velocemente
<Slurpino> Ho un problema con la connessione wifi, non riesco a navigare.. sono connesso al modem ma quando apro il browser o messenger non si connettono
<Slurpino> ho seguito i vari post nei forum ma nulla
<Slurpino> la cosa strana è che in random dopo un po' che il pc è acceso mi ritrovo la connessione funzionante, al riavvio muore
<Slurpino> mi chiedevo, se installo il kernel 3.2 potrei risolvere il problema?
<AnToStArLiGhT> salve
<Slurpino> ciao
<laycastle> Slurpino: Che scheda wifi? Con che driver? Quando ti succedono questi "down" riesci a pingare il router?
<xubuntu902> ciao
<xubuntu902> qualcuno ha installato xubuntu su portatile Aspire 1300, AMD con 128 di ram ?
<enzotib> 128 di ram, manco più un telefono ha così poco
<AnToStArLiGhT> buona serata ;)
<kenji> Salve, volevo sapere se c'è un modo per collegare l'iphone 4 con ios5 su ubuntu 11.04 in quanto a me da errore
<fucili> auroia
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<bithunter> ho un Acer 5742G: installando ubuntu 11.10 (senza fare alcun aggiornamento) funziona perfettamente... nel momento in cui aggiorno la connessione wireless diventa instabile soprattutto lenta. Conclusioni come faccio a vedere che tipo di driver wireless è installato e kernel... e mantenerlo dopo l'aggiornamento? Mantenere sempre lo stesso kernel è "salutare"?
<virunga> bithunter, per sapere che versione del kernel utilizzi puoi scrivere nel terminale il comando uname -r. Penso che quando possibile sia bene aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione perchè i bug di quelle precedenti sono corretti.
<bithunter> ok... ma se il mio sistema funza bene?
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi con le misure della pagina su xsane
<virunga> bithunter, puoi anche tenerlo così, credo.
<virunga> bithunter, per vedere che driver utilizzi per il wifi puoi usare un bel e semplice tool di nome inxi. Lo devi scaricare però. Sicuramente ci saranno altri metodi più veloci che io non conosco
<bithunter> ora provo... aggiorno e tengo il vecchio... ma come faccio ?
<bithunter> intendo il kernel..
<virunga> bithunter, usi riga di comando o interfaccia grafica?
<bithunter> è uguale
<virunga> bithunter, da terminale se non usi apt-get dist-upgrade il kernel non è aggiornato. Da grafica devi deselezionare la voce relativa al kernel che è simile a linux-image-....
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> proviamo
<bithunter> per il momento grazie...provo
<virunga> bithunter, per il momento prego.
<Drizamanuber> chi se ne intende di xsane? non riesco a scannerizzare tutto il foglio ma solo una parte, come faccio a cambiare le dimensioni?
<virunga> Drizamanuber, c'è una ragione particolare per cui usi xsane? Perchè c'è anche simplescan che è preinstallato che dal nome dovrebbe essere semplice da usare :)
<Drizamanuber> volevo usare xsane per utilizzarlo direttamente da gimp
<Drizamanuber> virunga: ho installato xsane anche su un'altra partizione di ubuntu e li non mi da problemi
<virunga> Drizamanuber, mi piacerebbe aiutarti ma non l'ho mai utilizzato
<Drizamanuber> virunga: grazie comunque
<bithunter> ma posso fare l'aggiornamento completo ma poi eventualmente selezionare il kernel vecchio
<bithunter> averli tutti e due... lasciare che gli aggiornamenti continuino per poi passare al kernel che funzioni?
<bithunter> non è possibile!!! continuo ad avere la wireless che stalla... ragazzi non voglio essere petulante ma veramente bisogno di un aiuto collettivo
<bithunter> ragazzi vi saluto... grazie lo stesso
<virunga> qualcuno sa che pacchetti ci voglio per condivide file da Personal File Sharing? Dice che non posso usare questa feature perchè mancano dei pacchetti
<virunga> samba l'ho installato
<Drizamanuber> virunga: ho trovato la soluzione
<virunga> Drizamanuber, :)
<virunga> Drizamanuber, hai risolto con xsane
<enzotib> virunga, forse devi installare gnome-user-share
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<virunga> enzotib, ho controllato, purtroppo è già installato
<virunga> enzotib, grazie del tentativo :)
<enzotib> esulu, ciao
<greenrabbit> sera
<virunga> Quanto grande dovrei fare la partizione per /boot ? 10, 25, 50 MB ?
<tizbac> 200 mb
<tizbac> però se usi una partizione di boot devi rimuovere man mano i kernel vecchi , sennò alla fine si riempie
<gigirock> tizbac, ma come si fa a rimuoverli io me li ritrovo sempre nel menu del grub
<tizbac> devi andare su synaptic
<tizbac> e li rimuovi da li
<tizbac> linux-imag-versione
<virunga> tizbac, mi è venuto in mente di guardare quanto è grande nel mio ubuntu, 44 MB. I kernel non sono contenuti in quella partizione, dovrebbero essere in /lib
<tizbac> virunga, le immagini devono stare su /boot
<tizbac> su lib ci stanno i moduli
<virunga> tizbac, ok, grazie
<greenrabbit> come posso ripristinare il file sources.list?
<gigirock> virunga, mo si sono 'ncazzati su absolute!
<virunga> gigirock, perchè? Io ho chiuso..
<gigirock> greenrabbit, ripristinare ?
<gigirock> virunga, adesso Who
<virunga> ah :D
<greenrabbit> si mi da un problema nell'aggiornamento e vorrei provare a cancellare e ripristinare la versione originale
<gigirock> greenrabbit, vuoi rimettere il pacchetto precedente ?
<greenrabbit> si quello originale senza modifiche
<gigirock> greenrabbit, devi andare in synaptic e selezionare il pacchetto che vuoi, ma al prossimo aggio te lo ripropone
<greenrabbit> no aspe gigirock non mi sono spiegato
<greenrabbit> se faccio sudo apt-get update mi da un errore di cache
<greenrabbit> colpa mia che sono andato a modificare aggiungengo dei repository
<greenrabbit> ora ho eliminato quei repository ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<virunga> greenrabbit, sostituiscilo con quello di ubuntu live
<virunga> per sicurezza rinomini quello vecchio prima, non lo cancellare
<greenrabbit> virunga, provo
<greenrabbit> a dopo
<greenrabbit> ok risolto :)
<cristian> ciao ragazzi vi scrivo da windows
<cristian> vorrei istallare ubuntu in dual boot
<cristian> ma su di un'altro hd
<cristian> cosa consigliate di fare come partizioni?
<cristian> e un hd da 300 gb
<gigirock> cristian quanta ram hai ?
<cristian> 4gb
<gigirock> ok io farei una / che comprende tutto e 2g di swap niente di piu'
<cristian> si
<gigirock> a meno che non ti vuoi triturare i maroni con boot home separate
<cristian> quindi solo 2 gb per lo swipe
<gigirock> cristian, ormai la swap non viene quasi mai usata a meno che non fai cose tipo cad 3d o montaggi video hd
<gigirock> in un normale uso desktop 2gb di swap ti bastano eccome
<cristian> gigi
<cristian> nel caso di ssd sempre 2 gb
<cristian> o sposto lo swipe su altro hd
<gigirock> io la metterei sempre su ssd ... nessuna controindicazione
<cristian> gigirock, alcuni dicono di spostarlo su altro hd ecco il perche della mia domanda
<gigirock> cristian, quando tutto e' in funzione il sistema deve accedere a due hardware diversi per gestire diso e swap, ci sono pro e contro
<gigirock> *disco
<cristian> ok quindi meglio ssd per tutto
<gigirock> cristian, ubuntu su un ssd vola !
<cristian> ci sono anche delle ottimizzazioni
<cristian> mpo lo faccio vola
<cristian> considerando che ho la cpu a 4GHz
<cristian> XD dovrebbe dare i suoi fruttiXD
<cristian> istallo e torno
<cristian> grazie gigirock
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-25
<glpiana> ola
<Nick91> salve
<Nick91> sapete quale ubuntu devo installare sul mio sony vaio vpcm12m1e
<Nick91> è un netbook!
<TaLaDo> Nick91,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Shin3> giorno
<frank_> buongiorno
<frank_> c'e qualche anima buona che mi da una mano
<TaLaDo> frank_, esponi il tuo problema chi sa e ha tempo risponderà :)
<frank_> su  un altro pc al riavvio nn vde la lan
<frank_> si ho ricercato  su vari forum diverse soluzioni
<frank_> ma appena lo facevo andava poi al riavvio nn si accendono le lucette della lan
<jardell> buongiorno
<jardell> ragazzi ho notato che linux divora la batteria..
<jardell> c'è qualche applicazione che la gestisce?
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564270/
<DIEGO16231> glpiana:  che devo fare ???
<DIEGO16231> ho postato una cosa puoi dargli un occhiata ??
<diego16231> glpiana scusami ma si era bloccata la chat
<diego16231> hai visto il post
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564270/
<diego16231> chi mi sa aiutare
<jester-> diego16231: il server del falsh è down
<jester-> flash
<diego16231> che significa ?? jester-
<jester-> diego16231: riprova fra un paio d'ore
<jester-> significa che da dove deve scaricare il pacchetto non è raggiungibile
<diego16231> ad  installarle flushplugin???
<jester-> diego16231: da vedere sudo apt-get update
<diego16231> da terminale ora provo
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564295/
<diego16231> jester-:  hai letto
<jester-> diego16231: devi abilitare i repo parteners ed extra
<diego16231> su  sorgenti software
<gabriele> Ciao ragazzi
<gabriele> Stamattina brutta storia
<Guest8548> qualcosa ha fatto partire un bel 'rm' nella mia home
<Guest8548> cancellato tutto
<TaLaDo> qualcosa o qualcuno?
<jester-> tremenda la ubuntu
<Guest8548> posso dire che l'unica cosa strana rispetto al solito è stato avviare la pulizia del pc con Ubuntu Tweak
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, i comandi da soli non partono
<jester-> Guest8548: tweak è una ciofeca ma non cancella la home
<Guest8548> poi non so se è partito un rm ricorsivo da li
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Guest8548> è questo che mi preoccupa
<Guest8548> lo avevo già fatto
<Guest8548> ma non è mai successo niente
<jester-> Guest8548: se non è nel cestino recita un requiem
<Guest8548> no è un rm non è un canella da nautilus
<Guest8548> quindi tutto cancellato
<Guest8548> TUTTO
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, ok e noi cosa possiamo fare?
<Guest8548> ora sono su windowze con un bel programmino di recovery
<jester-> winz fa le pippe a ext4
<Guest8548> niente volevo condividere la notizia non proprio bella
<Guest8548> anche perchè qualcosa o qualcuno a prescindere dalla mia volontà ha fatto partire un rm
<TaLaDo> lol
<Guest8548> quì siamo nel campo dei virus
<Guest8548> lo uso tutti i giorni al lavoro
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, lo usi solo tu?
<jester-> Guest8548: balle. la causa è sempre l'utonto che fa azioni incolsulte o usa app ciofeche specie da ppa
<Guest8548> fortunatamente è tutta roba che ricostruisco
<Guest8548> backup sempre
<Guest8548> però mi fa incazzare
<Guest8548> il problema è che non ho messo su nienta da PPA, di recente intendo
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, lo usi solo tu?
<jester-> poi la colpa è della mancanza di corrente dei virus inesistenti e palle varie
<TaLaDo> e 2
<Guest8548> mm no
<Guest8548> non lo uso solo io
<jester-> non che: ho riavviato e non va piu una sega
<Guest8548> sono anni che faccio da sistemista nella mia ditta
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, allora prenditela cn chi lo usa e non dare la colpa a ubuntu :)
<Guest8548> le zozzerie le faccio solo sulla mia postazione
<jester-> Guest8548: prenditela con l'utonto che usa il pc
<Guest8548> si ma è successo a me ca**o
<TaLaDo> lol
<Guest8548> è proprio LOL
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, bene penditela con te allora :P
<Guest8548> mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ha fatto partire il rm
<Guest8548> solo che lo ho killato subito senza 'studiarlo'
<jester-> Guest8548: tu lo hai fatto partire
<Guest8548> non so magari per vedere l'albero dei processi
<jester-> Guest8548: un sysadmin che usa il tweak è da killare
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> varda li
<Guest8548> okke a me piace tweak, se è certo che sia tweak allora mi rassicuro
<Guest8548> per me l'importante è capire da dove è partito
<jester-> Guest8548: sicuro o non sicuro di fatto ti sei segato la home
<Guest8548> a me le zozzerie piacciono
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Guest8548> le faccio solo sulla mia postazione
<Guest8548> io credo che sia tweak anche perchè sta mattina non ho fatto altra roba immonda
<jester-> va bè che se usate linux per lavoro piu che libreo o oo non usate
<Guest8548> se è sicuro che sia lui ci metto una pietra sopra
<Guest8548> jester- : è?
<jester-> Guest8548: usando linux per lavoro non penso che gestite magazzini vendite e quant'altro visto l'assenza di programmi adeguati
<Guest8548> ubot-it: si lo so come si pulisce ubbuntu a mano
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Guest8548> e ragazzi non sapete che peripezzie ci faccio io al lavoro con 'buntu
<Guest8548> ma è tutto perfettamente backuppato
<Guest8548> solo io ci faccio schifezze
<Guest8548> gli utenti lavorano in ambiente controllato
<Guest8548> comunque ci gira un gestionale che ho fatto io
<jester-> Guest8548: curiosità cosa trattate?
<Guest8548> La mia ditta fa elettromedicali
<jester-> Guest8548: se è valido proponilo
<Guest8548> mmm
<Guest8548> probabilmente si
<Serpico> ciao
<Guest8548> è un MES
<Guest8548> costruito sul mio framework PHP
<jester-> Guest8548: tira fuori lo spirito opensource che c'è in te e condividilo
<Guest8548> e usa alcuni plugin per firefox che ho fatto e che consentono di interfacciarsi con strumentazione varia ed acquiaire dati e ca**ate del genere
<Guest8548> il framework è già condiviso
<jester-> Guest8548: intendo metterlo nei repo
<Guest8548> il MES penso che per correttezza verso il mio datore di lavoro non posso condividerlo
<jester-> con tanto di sorgente
<Guest8548> il mio framework è online su git-hub
<Guest8548> anche i plugin
<jester-> aaah si piglia solo
<Guest8548> ma il gestionale MES per ora non lo condivido, è un lavoro fatto all'interno della ditta per cui lavoro... casomai quando riuscirò a 'depersonalizzarlo' lo metto su
<Guest8548> jester-: cosa?
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, ma cosa intendi per gestionale?
<Guest8548> Se non vi incacchiate metto su anche il link del blog
<jester-> Guest8548: eh da linux si prende a gratis ma si è poco  inclini a dare
<Guest8548> se poi qualcuno vuole partecipare io sarei felicisimo
<Guest8548> anche perchè il mio tempo è limitato
<Guest8548> e qualche collaboratore mi farebbe piacere
<Guest8548> mica mi voglio tenere tutto per me
<jester-> lo spirito open quello fa, cacci il sorgente e altri ci lavorano se interessa
<Guest8548> il framework è open
<jester-> <TaLaDo> Guest8548, ma cosa intendi per gestionale?
<Guest8548> il gestionale MES è un problema di correttezza verso il mio datore di lavoro
<jester-> Guest8548: digli che deve pagare le licenze linux allora
<jester-> faccia una bella donazione
<Guest8548> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_Execution_System
<Guest8548> il gestionale che ho fatto fa questo
<Guest8548> gestisce i flussi di lavoro, gli organizza, fa un po' di magazzino (per ora), e si interfaccia con le macchine di collaudo
<jester-> eh ma perchè non darlo alla comunità
<Guest8548> gli organizza <--- LI organizza
<Guest8548> allora :
<Guest8548> nel fare il gestionale, ho anche fatto un framwork su cui poggia
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, senza personalizzazioni quindi cn un modulo base puoi condividerl se vuoi
<Guest8548> il framework sto cercando di promuoverlo
<Guest8548> non sono venuto quà per promuoverlo, ma se me lo chiedete vi metto il link
<jester-> Guest8548: parla con i dev
<TaLaDo> Guest8548, non mi sono espresso bene
<TaLaDo> ecco appunto
<jester-> Guest8548:  #ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> li ti dicono la policy e palle varie
<Guest8548> se qualcuno è interessato sono felicissimo da avere qualcuno che a voglia di portarlo avanti con me
<jester-> Guest8548: i pacioccatori ufficiali stanno in  #ubuntu-it-dev
<Guest8548> il gestionale, prima di metterlo eventualmente on line, dovrei come minimo 'depersonalizzarlo' ma mi ci vuole tempo che purtroppo non ho
<jester-> Guest8548: eh ma se interessa ti aiutano
<Guest8548> jester-: e si ma io ho sempre i minuti contati
<jester-> e pensano loro a proporlo nei repo
<jester-> non è che tutti possono caricare roba sui repo a meno di usare ppa del put
<Guest8548> mah io non sono interessatissimo ai repo
<Guest8548> anche perchè è un gestionale che gira su apache
<Guest8548> e quindi basta copiare la cartella
<jester-> allora fa bene ubuntu a cancellarti la home ogni tanto
<Guest8548> LOL
<Guest8548> comunque sono al 60% del recovery
<Guest8548> DiskInternals
<Guest8548> visto che non ho fatto nulla mi recupererà la fotografia della home così come era
<jester-> Guest8548: quindi gira pure su winz?
<Guest8548> funziona bene
<Guest8548> jester-: il gestionale dici?
<jester-> eh
<Guest8548> è basato sul Web
<Guest8548> l'unica pecca del framework sul quale gira è che ho praticamente snobbato IE
<Guest8548> per interfacciarmi con le macchine di collaudo mi sono fatto un paio di estensioni per firefox che dialogano con l'hardware
<fab77> ciao
<fab77> sono nuovo in ambiente linux
<fab77> e ho un problema con il mio netbook asus eee pc x101ch
<fab77> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !dettagli | fab77
<ubot-it> fab77: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest8548> qualcuno usa sketchup?
<fab77> dunque ieri ho installato lubuntu 12.10 ma non mi parte l'interfaccia grafica, ho letto diversi post al riguardo e da quello che ho capito dovrei installare la 12.04 che da meno problemi
<fab77> come posso fare a installare la 12.04 considerando che da bios non ho la possibilità di usare usb come boot?
<jester-> fab77: se punti una pila sul monitor vedi qualcosa?
<jester-> fab77: come l'hai installata la 12.10
<fab77> da usb ma da ambiente windows utilizzando un bootmgr
<jester-> fab77: usa un cd
<jester-> forse per quello si è installato a capocchia
<fab77> ma se non riconosce l'usb come posso fare? il mio netbook non ha incorporato il lettore
<fab77> ho un lettore ma è esterno, usb
<jester-> fab77: hai fatto una usb farlocca, se non ha lettore dovrebbe aavere il boot da usb
<fab77> sono entrato nel bios ma vede solo l'hard disk
<jester-> fab77: con la usb attaccata?
<jester-> se non ha boot da usb come lo hanno messo winz
<fab77> ora provo
<jester-> fab77: usa questo sa winz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fab77> grazie mille, ora vede l'usb! evidentemente avevo provavo senza la penna attaccata
<demonio> ciao a tutti, è possibile collegarmi ad una wep tramite iwconfig?
<fab77> ora l'ho inserita, modificato il bios e mi è partita subito
<jester-> demonio: iwconfig è solo di verifica lo puoi fare con ifconfig riga di comando
<jester-> fab77: fagli fare il controllo
<fab77> assicurato che windows lo posso re-installare, vorrei provare cmq a risolvere il problema di lubuntu, mi puoi dare una mano se ti spiego dettagliatamente il problema?
<jester-> fab77: da usb reinstalli
<jester-> dovrebbe chiederti se vuoi aggiornare
<fab77> ma intendi la versione 12.04?
<jester-> adesso che hai sulla usb
<fab77> su usb al momento ho la 12.10, la 12.04 la sto scaricando in formato iso
<fab77> metto nella chiavetta la 12.04?
<jester-> reinstalla la 12.10
<[KVM]> Ripensando a tweak... ma non è che forse avevo dei link simbolici ricorsivi alla home?
<fab77> ok provo
<[KVM]> in qualche sotto cartella
<demonio> nel man dice che ifconfig serve a configurare la rete non a connettersi
<jester-> demonio: connette pure
<demonio> jester- per una rete open uso il comando iwconfig wlan0 essid "ESSID"
<demonio> a ok
<demonio> allora aspe che guardo
<jester-> bsta che gli dai i paramteri ip pass e palle varie
<jester-> demonio: nm è troppo semplice?
<jester-> demonio: se vuoi raccare una wep pero non fi fai nulla
<demonio> no no non è craccare
<demonio> è solo che
<jester-> e usa network manager allora
<demonio> faccio cerco le reti con iwlist scan
<demonio> trovata la rete
<demonio> come uso ifconfig
<jester-> le stesse reti le vedi anche con click su icona rete
<demonio> perchè richiede
<demonio> no no voglio farlo da terminale
<demonio> e senza il network manager
<demonio> si può no?
<jester-> clicchi la rete interessata metti la pass e colleg
<jester-> demonio: cerca su gogol che non ho piu nessun appunto in merito
<demonio> ok jester-
<jester-> forse c'è pure qualcosa nel wiki
<demonio> http://serverfault.com/questions/142225/connect-to-wep-wireless-network-by-command-line-on-ubuntu questo dovrebbe funzionare no?
<jester-> prova
<fab77> no screens found
<fab77> questo è l'errore che mi da quando cerco di far partire l'interfaccia grafica con xstart
<jester-> fab77: dovresti avere la schermata di login
<fab77> sì ce l'ho
<jester-> fab77: allora che ci fai con startx
<jester-> metti user e pass e dai enter
<fab77> mi appare la schermata di login da in modalità testo
<fab77> mi appare la schermata di login ma in modalità testo
<jester-> fab77: sicuro di avere ubuntu e non un tarocco?
<fab77> lubuntu 12.10
<jester-> fab77: sei connesso a internet?
<fab77> sì
<jester-> fab77: logga e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightd lubuntu-desktop
<jester-> fab77: logga e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lubuntu-desktop
<fab77> ok sta scaricando
<fab77> sembra aver finito, ora?
<jester-> riavvia
<fab77> riavviato ma dopo il caricamento dell'avvio di lubuntu in modalità grafica, mi appare nuovamente l'interfaccia testuale con login e password
<jester-> fab77: logga e dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jester-> fab77: e lspci | grep -i vga che risponde
<jester-> fab77: ma è cosi scarso il pc per installarci lubuntu?
<fab77> sì, è un netbook asus eee pc, con solo 1gb di ram
<fab77> cmq ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e mi è apparso:
<fab77> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Grapichs Controller (rev 09)
<fab77> più che altro lo faccio per divertimento, per motivi di lavoro programmo solo in ambiente windows e a casa volevo provare a usare un pò linux
<jester-> fab77: secondo me è andato storto qualcosa. prova con 12.04 normale o xubuntu
<fab77> ok proverò, per il momento grazie
<jester-> fab77: spe
<jester-> fab77: prova installare xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia la grafica xubuntu è xfce
<jester-> vediamo se ti da la schermata di login, con scheda grafica intel non dovrebbe avere problemi
<demonio> jester- quando do dhclient wlan0
<demonio> il cursore non fa nulla sembra in attesa
<jester-> demonio: secondo me quella guida non ha ne capo e coda
<jester-> demonio: ifconfig wlan0
<jester-> iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key WIRELESS_KEY
<jester-> dhclient wlan0
<jester-> essid lo vedi con lo scan
<jester-> WIRELESS_KEY è la pass
<TaLaDo> :P
<jester-> ma col piffero che cracca
<busy87> salve
<demonio> jester- ho messo la connessione come open
<demonio> ora dando il comando iwconfig wlan0 essid "essid"
<DIEGO16231> jester-:  ho abilitato
<jester-> demonio: essid non è una opinione deve corrispondere
<jester-> cosi come la pass
<demonio> ifconfig 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up (per configurare l'ip del subnet)
<jester-> DIEGO16231: installa allora
<DIEGO16231> da terminale ???
<demonio> jester- si certo metto il nome del mio access point
<jester-> demonio: ok serve la riga iwconfig con essid e pass
<demonio> no jester- l'ho impostato come open
<jester-> demonio: no deve essere essid della wifi
<demonio> senza enc
<jester-> a cui ti colleghi
<demonio> si si
<demonio> metto "Lab net"
<demonio> dove c'è essid
<jester-> iwconfig wlan0 essid sticazz_ID key lapass di rete
<jester-> iwconfig wlan0 essid sticazz key lapass di rete
<jester-> essid è un comando/ozione
<jester-> opzione
<demonio> jester- se il wifi è senza pass
<demonio> la sticazzi di password non la devo inserire no?
<jester-> iwconfig wlan0 essid sticazz
<demonio> basta fare iwconfig wlan0 essid "lab net"
<jester-> sticazz= nome essid
<TaLaDo> uhm
<jester-> e dhclient wlan0
<DIEGO16231> jester-:  non succede nulla mi chiede la pw e non fa piu nulla
<jester-> senza le "
<jester-> se non gli dai la pass è logico che sta li ad aspettarte
<jester-> re
<jester-> batti enter se non c'è
<DIEGO16231> ovvio l'ho fatto
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sicuro che non c'è la pass?
<DIEGO16231> ma rimane nella dash il simbolo dell aggiornamento del plugin
<jester-> se interrogando il rutter non c'è no la chiede
<DIEGO16231> la pw da superamministratore c'è'
<demonio> ora jester- dopo dhclient wlan0 non fa un dannato cavolo spacco tutto :S
<DIEGO16231> la dgto ma non installa il plugin
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-intaller che cazzo centra la dash
<demonio> sul backtrack che ho su una vm prendeva una meraviglia
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> demonio: ripeto, cosi non racchi un tubo ed è materia ot in questo canale
<jester-> demonio: collegala da icona di rete
<demonio> perchè materia hot?
<TaLaDo> ed è illegale
<demonio> non sto ne facendo hacking
<demonio> 1 la rete è mia
<demonio> 2 l'ho impostata come open ne wep ne wpa ne nnt
<jester-> demonio: e magari hai dato un ip alla scheda non coerente
<jester-> ma siccome non leggi
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564517/
<demonio> jester- per ottenere un ip basta dare dhclient wlan0 no?
<jester-> DIEGO16231: installer
<jester-> demonio: a quello serve
<jester-> demonio: e setta pure il gw
<DIEGO16231> dgt solo installer ??
<demonio> ecco quello che dico io è
<demonio> perche il cursore sta fermo senza fare un tubo
<demonio> ?
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sai che abbiamo la vaga sensazione che trolli?
<DIEGO16231> puo essere... non se nemmeno cosa significa trolli
<jester-> demonio: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<demonio> sono connesso già come root
<jester-> demonio: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<demonio> e l'operazione ifconfig wlan0 down e up
<demonio> l'ho fatta 30 volte
<jester-> demonio: ifconfig wlan0
<DIEGO16231> jester-:  ???
<jester-> iwconfig wlan0 essid sticazz
<demonio> fatto
<demonio> poi do
<jester-> dhclient wlan0
<demonio> dhclient wlan0
<demonio> ecco e ora
<demonio> non ha riportato nulla
<demonio> ricordo che di solito
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sveglia
<demonio> dava un sacco di scritte con DHC_STICAZZI-QUELLO CHE è e poi mi dava l'ip
<demonio> ma ora non fa nulla
<demonio> mi ritorna solamente la riga di comando
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564530/
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564544/
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, a posto
<DIEGO16231> bene
<DIEGO16231> grazie glpiana
<DIEGO16231> glpiana:  c'è altro che devo fare per verificare che ub sia perfettamente funzionante???
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, usarla
<DIEGO16231> ok
<DIEGO16231> bene
<DIEGO16231> volevo scaricare il gioco wesnoth
<DIEGO16231> ma ho provato due volte e non andava
<DIEGO16231> mi usciva il disco divieto  di accesso
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, wesnoth è nei repo. usa software center per installarlo
<DIEGO16231> e cosi avevo fatto
<DIEGO16231> ma...
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, fallo e vediamo che succede
<DIEGO16231> ok
<massy> salve
<DIEGO16231> glpiana:  mi dice gia installato ma a me risulta che era stato rimosso
<DIEGO16231> glpiana: ??? hai letto ?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep wesnoth
<DIEGO16231> ok
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5564601/
<DIEGO16231> ho postato glpiana
<mario__> come faccio a cambiare i DSN su linux
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, è installato
<glpiana> mario__, DSN sarebbe?
<DIEGO16231> e come lo ritrovo?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sotto i giochi immagino
<DIEGO16231> non c'è nella dash
<DIEGO16231> ora vedo
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, scrivi wesnoth e apparirà
<mario__> ?
<glpiana> mario__, chiedo cosa sia DSN. io so cosa è DNS ma non DSN. sapere cosa chiedi può aiutarci ad aiutarti
<DIEGO16231> hai perfettamente ragione glpiana
<DIEGO16231> funziona io credevo di vedere l'icona nella dash
<DIEGO16231> posso aggiungerla ???
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì. la trascini, o se è già aperto, clicchi col destro e gli disci di tenerla nella barra
<DIEGO16231> provo
<mario__> esatto.. mi sono sbagliato
<glpiana> mario__, usi ip fisso o dhcp?
<mario__> dns
<mario__> dhcp
<DIEGO16231> tt a posta
<DIEGO16231> posto
<glpiana> mario__, vai nel gestore della connessione, nella scheda ipv4 della tua connessione e scegli dal primo menu (dove leggi dhcp o automatico) "manuale(solo indirizzi ip)"
<DIEGO16231> glpiana:
<DIEGO16231> grazie ancora
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, di nulla
<diego16231_> hai letto glpiana
<diego16231_> grazie per l'aiuto
<diego16231_> ora chiudo
<diego16231_> a risentirci
<mario__> ho automatico(dhcp) solo indirizzi
<mario__> oppure solo manuale
<diego16231_> glpiana:  hai letto
<diego16231_> ??
<glpiana> diego16231_, sì, ho letto, avevo anche risposto
<diego16231_> scusa non ho letto io
<diego16231_> ciaoooo
<glpiana> mario__, scegli solo indirizzi, poi puoi aggiungere i dns
<Guest79936> Salve a tutti  qualcuno sa di qualche programma per sniffare reti wifi?
<Guest79936> ubuntu
<da_> salve qualcuno sa dirmi quale programma sniffa reti wifi con ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> da_, non c'è supporto per questo genere di cose
<da_> dove posso cercare per questo genere
<glpiana> da_, non c'è supporto per questo genere di cose e nemmeno su dove cercarle. comunque google è tuo amico
<da_> grazia ( ciao )
<gioba> BUONGIORNO
<gioba> HO UN PROBLEMA TECNICO
<gioba> CHIEDO A VOI?
<FloodBotIt2> gioba: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> gioba, esponi il problema ma non scrivere in maiuscolo
<gioba> si scusa
<gioba> sorry
<gioba> allora ho 12.10
<glpiana> gioba, e non andare a capo continuamente. non è una chat questa
<gioba> tuttte le volte che avvio mi viene fuori segnala un problema
<gioba> come lo risolvo?
<glpiana> gioba, il sistema è aggiornato?
<gioba> come lo vedo?
<glpiana> gioba, clicchi in alto a destra e nel menu dovresti avere la voce aggiornamenti
<gioba> si fatto ma mi dice che ci sono errori nella rep
<glpiana> gioba, allora apri un terminale:
<glpiana> scrivici: sudo apt-get update         e poi copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gioba
<ubot-it> gioba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gioba> spet
<gioba> sta trafficando :)
<gioba> dice che e' impossibile recuperare bzip2
<glpiana> gioba, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<gioba> spet
<glpiana> gioba, cambia sevrer nella prima scheda (scaricare da:)
<gioba> da che sever scarico?
<gioba> sono tutti spuntati
<glpiana> gioba, leggi cosa ho scritto sopra
<gioba> cambia server nella prima scheda
<gioba> faccio server principale?
<mario__> ragazzio non funziona
<glpiana> gioba, sì
<gioba> ok
<gioba> fatto
<gioba> ora?
<glpiana> gioba, chiudi sorgenti software
<mario__> vi spiego meglio.. per entrare su una pagina internet devo cambiare i dsn
<gioba> chiuso la finestra
<glpiana> gioba, se non ricarica gli indici da solo scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<gioba> sta trafficando
<TaLaDo> mario__, cosa sono i dsn?
<mario__> visto che ne devo inserire 2 di indirizzi dns  e la casella su ipv4 per cambaire dsn è una sola, come li fccio a mettere entrambi?
<gioba> sta ancora trafficando ma forse ci siamo
<glpiana> mario__, primo_numero, secondo_numero
<gioba> non so come ringraziarti
<mario__> virgola e spazio e poi secondo numero?
<glpiana> mario__, sì
<mario__> ok ora riprovo
<glpiana> mario__, anche senza lo spazio, basta la virgola
<GUITAR66> ciao a tutti
<mario__> ragazzi come faccio a fare un pulizia disco?
<mario__> e dove devo andare per vedere il mio disco c?
<bobbybong> ! wiki | mario__
<ubot-it> mario__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<akis24> ciao
<mario__> ragazzi i tasti fn sfarfallano!
<mario__> c'è qualche cosa che va installata per farli funzionare correttamente?
<mario__> mi sapreste consigliare un antivirus?
<mario__> free
<glpiana> mario__, per ubuntu?
<mario__> si, ho capito, ho detto una cavolata!
<mario__> è da poco che ho installato ubuntu quindi non sono ancora pratico, abbiate pazienza!
<glpiana> mario__, se devi controllare file che poi mandi a windows può avere un senso, altrimenti no
<mario__> e come potrei controllarli?
<glpiana> !clamav | mario__
<ubot-it> mario__: clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<bobbybong> :)
<Gr_evo> salve ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<Gr_evo> errore: brokencount
<Gr_evo> qualcuno mi uo aiutare-?
<mario__> ubot  l'ultima cosa. non riesco da solo
<mario__> se vado su www.dduniverse. net non mi fa entrare...
<Gr_evo> weee
<mario__> per entrare basta cambiare gli OpenDNS
<mario__> e non so cambiarli
<mario__> vado su modifica connessioni..
<mario__> ipv4
<mario__> e poi?
<mario__> cosa devo fare?
<bobbybong> mario__, devi cambiarli al router
<bobbybong> entri nella configurazione del router e li cambi
<bobbybong> !opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<mario__> ok
<mario__> mi ricordate l'indirizzo dl router..192.168.1.1?
<bobbybong> route in terminale è quello sotto gateway
<bobbybong> route in terminale è quello sotto gateway
<mario__> io sul router aprivo le porte!
<mario__> i dsn li cambiavo da ipv4!
<mario__> .. c'è un'opzione sul router DMZ l'ho spuntata e ora mi fa entrare!
<mario__> quando digito qualsiasi cosa nel terminale mi chiede subito dopo la password
<mario__> ma non me la fa inserire!
<akis24> scrivila anche se non la vedi ..
<mario__> sagace!:)
<akis24> :)
<mario__> dove vengono installati tutti i programmi?
<akis24> solitamente in /usr/bin
<mario__> e come faccio ad aprire questa cartella? basta che digito open...
<mario__> trovato
<root|2> salve
<akis24> sera
<Odino66> exit
<michael____> ciao
<angelo__> buonasera. posso chiedere aiuto per istallare ubunto?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | angelo_
<ubot-it> angelo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !aiuto | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<angelo__> ok, come faccio a mettere il programma su chiavetta usb? che programma devo usare per il file iso che ho scaricato dal sito?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> angelo__, in ogni caso, è meglio controllare prima l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nikolas_> hi/ciao
<nikolas_> avrei un probblemino con ubuntu,mi potresti consigliare?
<cristian_c> chi?
<cristian_c> !chi | nikolas_
<ubot-it> nikolas_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<nikolas_> ho provato ad installare , su ubuntu 12.10 Mixxx vedendo che il programma non è completo vorrei provare a scaricare i pacchetti che seguono,e non ci riesco
<nikolas_> no guarda stavo chiedendo in generelae se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nikolas_
<ubot-it> nikolas_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mibofra> nikolas_, cosa non trovi completo in mixxx?
<nikolas_> qualcuno usa mixxx?come si possono scaricare gli altri pacchetti dato che così è incompleto?
<enzotib> nikolas_, forse è il caso che ti spieghi meglio
<enzotib> mibofra, già ti ha chiesto, ma non hai risposto
<mibofra> enzotib, quando?
<nikolas_> mibofra dopo l'installazione mi ha detto che c'èrano altri toto mg da scaricare ma non è partito nessuno download o link per farlo.
<enzotib> [19:47:48] <mibofra> nikolas_, cosa non trovi completo in mixxx?
<mibofra> enzotib, a pensavo parlassi con me XD
<mibofra> perdon
<enzotib> mibofra, "pardon"
<mibofra> enzotib, ok XD
<mibofra> excuse me :))
<mibofra> sorry
<mibofra> ecc
<cristian_c> nikolas_, cosa sono i toto mg?
<enzotib> nikolas_, hai il messaggio esatto?
<enzotib> cristian_c, tot megabytes
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> io queste lingue non le conosco :P
<nikolas_> enzotib o mibofra,mi rivolgo a voi,mi sapreste dire se ho sbagliato qualcosa o se c'è altro da fare?
<mibofra> nikolas_, ma cosa hai fatto?
<mibofra> 1) hai installato mixxx
<mibofra> 2)lo hai avviato
<mibofra> poi?
<cristian_c> nikolas_, se ti spieghi meglio, magari ci sono più possibilità...
<nikolas_> prima di scaricarlo c'èra scritto ke per completare l'installazione,avrei dovuto scaricare un altro pacchetto,è possibile?
<mibofra> nikolas_, ormai è tutto li: installi mixxx dal software center o con sudo apt-get install mixxx (terminale) ed installi tutto
<nikolas_> provando dal terminale,dopo avere scritto le stringhe necessarie,non mi permette di scrivere niente dove kiede la psw
<mibofra> nikolas_, dai solo sudo apt-get install mixxx
<nikolas_> [sudo] password for nikolas: questo è il passo successivo
<mibofra> nikolas_, metti la pass del tuo utente
<mibofra> anche se non lo vedi stai digitando
<nikolas_> azz,grazie,eheheh
<nikolas_> era quello che non mi tornava,mi aspettavo un asterisco o altro :)
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> prego
<cristian_c> mah
<nikolas_> ultima cosa
<nikolas_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 9 non aggiornati. va bene?
<cristian_c> uhm
<Serpico> ciao
<nikolas_> ciao
<mibofra> si nikolas_
<nikolas_> thx xD
<nikolas_> ciao grazie ankora e buona serata a tutti!
<mibofra> a dopo vado a mangiare :))
<mibofra> nikolas_, prego ;)
<nikolas_> buon appetito
<mibofra> tornato
<ivan1982> buonasera, ho scaricato ubuntu 12.10 e creato una usb per provarlo sul nuovo portatile. Per far partire l usb ho modificato il boot, non lo avevo mai fatto ma ci son riuscito. Oggi dopo qualche giorno di prova avevo deciso di installarlo. Dopo l installazione ma chiesto di riavviare e l ho fatto....ora non parte ne windows8 ne ubuntu. Si avvia solo in modalit' usb!! spero di non aver cancellato w8, specialmente i dati salvati.
<ivan1982> se riprovo ad installare ubuntu vedo che e- gia- installato
<Virunga> Hai tolto la chiavetta dal pc?
<Virunga> Quando riavvia devi togliere la chiavetta
<ivan1982> spero di essere nel posto giusto per chiedere aiuto
<Virunga> Se no butta un'altra volta da li
<ivan1982> se tolgo la chiavetta non parte niente
<enzotib> butta = fa boot ?
<Virunga> sì, non avevo pazienza di scriverlo
<ivan1982> ho provato a mettere prima windows nel boot ma niente
<ivan1982> e anche mettendo prima ubuntu niente
<Spank> buonasera
<Spank> qualcuno può aiutarmi con Steam?
<Spank> i giochi mi si bloccano di continuo...
<Spank> soluzioni?
<enzotib> ivan1982, dove hai messo prima win e prima ubuntu?
<ivan1982> nel boot
<ivan1982> spostandoli in alto, penso si faccia cosi
<enzotib> ivan1982, spiegati meglio, non capisco
<ivan1982> scusate ma non sono molto preparato
<ivan1982> dopo l-installazione di ubuntu m ha chiesto di riavviare e senza la chiavetta non parte niente, neanche il grub
<AlexZion> forse ivan1982 parla dell'ordine del boot nel bios del pc !?!
<ivan1982> si giusto
<ivan1982> l-ordine del boot nel bios
<ivan1982> ora ho nel pc installato ubuntu, spero ancora windows specie per i dati e non riesco a farli partire
<AlexZion> di che pc stiamo parlando innanzitutto ivan1982 ?
<matti_> Ciao
<ivan1982> un portalile fujitsu intel i3 4gb di ram 500gb hd
<matti_> Qual'è il problema?
<AlexZion> ivan il modello esatto se possibile , lo trovi credo sotto alla macchina .....
<ivan1982> fujitsu lifebook a series ah512
<AlexZion> ok ivan1982 non sembra essere una macchina particolare .....
<AlexZion> esattamente cosa hai toccato nel bios per farlo partire da USB ivan1982 ?
<AlexZion> ivan1982:  perche cambiando quell'ordine probabilmente il grub, che è il software che si occupa della partenza , è andato a finire da qualche altra parte
<ivan1982> nell elenco del boot ho spostato l usb in alto
<AlexZion> nient'altro ivan1982 ? , e cosa c'era in alto prima ?
<ivan1982> ho provato a metterli tutti al primo posto ma del grub niente
<AlexZion> perche di solito non si sposta nel bios , ma tutti i portatili hanno un sistema per sciegliere da cosa partire nella singola occasione ..., sil mio pc credo sia con "esc" all'avvio
<ivan1982> non penso di aver toccato nient altro perche- l ho fatto la settimana scorsa
<AlexZion> io credo che doresti rimettere come stavano e poi o reinstallare nella stessa partizione ubuntu, o entrare con una live e ripristinare il grub .... ivan1982
<ivan1982> ora sono con la live...come devo fare per ripristinare il grub
<AlexZion> ivan1982: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Spank> ivan1982: basta seguire il wiki
<Spank> per ripristinare il grub è semplicissimo
<ivan1982> scusate ancora mi ha dato qst msg:  sudo fdisk -l  WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk iden
<ivan1982> qual'è la partizione dove è installato ubuntu?
<AlexZion> !pastebin | ivan1982
<ubot-it> ivan1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan1982> scusate non conoscevo il servizio
<AlexZion> no problem, ora lo conosci ivan1982 :)
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565815/
<AlexZion> ok ivan1982 sembra che il grub sia nella partizione sbagliata ......
<AlexZion> ma stai continuando con la guida !?!
<ivan1982> mi diceva di prendere nota della partizione dove è installato ubuntu e dal msg non riuscivo a capirlo
<cristian_c> ivan1982, spiega esattamente cosa hai fatto dall'inizio
<AlexZion> ivan1982: mi dicono che il warning dovrebbe scomparire usando gdisk al posto di fdisk
<cristian_c> ivan1982, tutta la trafila dell'installazione
<cristian_c> ivan1982, e dimmi se hai provato ubuntu anche in live
<ivan1982> e come devo fare?
<cristian_c> ?
<AlexZion> ivan1982: riprova con gdisk e poi metti su pastebin il risultato ..
<AlexZion> si cristian_c ivan1982 ha installato da USB , cambiando però l'ordine del biit dal bios, cosi il grub di default credo sia andato nella pennetta ...
<ivan1982> scusate come devo fare per riprovare con gdisk?
<AlexZion> quindi lo stavo guidando a ripristinare il grub ma è venuto fuori quel warning che ti dicevo ......
<cristian_c> ivan1982, hai provato da live?
<AlexZion> ivan1982: nel terminale , al posto di fdisk -l ci metterai gdisk -l
<AlexZion> si cristian_c siamo su una live ....
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565859/
<AlexZion> prova con sudo apt-get install gdisk ivan
<AlexZion> poi se te lo installa , riprovi con il comando di prima . ...
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565874/   sembra che non lo ha installato
<AlexZion> mhhh, forse è nei repo extra ivan1982 , dammi un secondo, fammi controllare
<ivan1982> non ho fretta, anzi vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la disponibilità
<AlexZion> ok proviamo ad abilitare i repo sulla live e vediamo che succede
<AlexZion> apri il programma della gestione pacchetti ...., credo synaptic se non vado errato..., io uso Kubuntu ......
<cristian_c> AlexZion, non credo che sia negli extras
<cristian_c> AlexZion, non è un software proprietario
<AlexZion> nei partner e negli universe pensavo cristian_c
<cristian_c> ah, universe forse
<cristian_c> vedo un po'
<AlexZion> si proviamo ad abilitare gli universe ......
<AlexZion> ci sei ivan1982 ?
<ivan1982> si si
<ivan1982> abilitare gli universe?
<AlexZion> ok , hai trovato il programma per gestire i pacchetti che ti dicevo ?
<cristian_c> AlexZion, ho controllato , è in universe
<AlexZion> si ivan1982, una volta aperto qurl programma, vai sul menu impostazioni/ configura le fonti software o qualcosa del genere ...
<ivan1982> universal acces?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ivan1982, vai in sorgenti software per abilitare il repo
<AlexZion>  si cristian, guidalo tu che io non sono pratico di ubuntu ..., lo sai che sono un amante di KDE ... :)
<ivan1982> dove trovo sorgenti....scusami ma lo conosco pochissimo ubuntu
<AlexZion> ivan1982:  devi trovare questo pannello http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/25/plasma-desktopca2062.png , la seconda voce va abilitata .....
<ivan1982> ok trovato
<ivan1982> la prima e la terza le lascio abilitate?
<AlexZion> si si ...., ora chiudilo e si aggiornerà la lista dei pacchetti ....
<AlexZion> una volta finito , ridai il comando di prima da terminale ..... sudo apt-get install gdisk ivan1982
<AlexZion> e ora dovrebbe installarlo ......, a quel punto ridai sudo gdisk -l e metti il risultato su pastebin .....
<ivan1982> sudo apt-get install gdisk risultato come prima
<ivan1982> E: Package 'gdisk' has no installation candidate
<AlexZion> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdisk ivan1982
<cristian_c> vero
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565933/ ora sembra che qlcs ha installato
<AlexZion> ok  ivan1982 ora prova con sudo gdisk -l e metti su pastebin ....
<ivan1982> ora do sudo gdisk -l ?
<AlexZion> si
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565940/
<cristian_c> ivan1982, hai sbagliato sintassi
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<Ale_> Ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una mano
<cristian_c> Ale_, ciao
<Ale_> riguardo il post insallazione di Ubuntu
<Ale_> ho scaricato Ubuntu 12.10
<Ale_> ho lanciato il programma wibu e l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<Ale_> riavvio il computer, dualboot presente
<Ale_> ma se seleziono Ubuntu, lo schermo diventa nero o nulla accade
<Ale_> a meno che io entri in una seconda chanche (sempre dovo aver selezionato ubuntu) dove mi appare un menù dove non so che fare
<AlexZion> ivan1982: dammi un attimo che sto cercando di capire come funziona gdisk , pensavo fosse simile a fdisk , ma non è cosi ....
<Ale_> ok
<cristian_c> ivan1982, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cristian_c> ivan1982, se è installato su sda
<cristian_c> Ale_, wibu
<cristian_c> Ale_, e cos'è?
<ivan1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565964/
<Ale_> wibu esegue l'installazione di ubuntu su ad esempio un windows come se fosse un suo applicativo
<Ale_> ma all' avvio del programma, si ha un dualboot, potendo scegliere tra due sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> Ale_, vorrai intendere wubi
<Ale_> sì sì, scusate
<cristian_c> Ale_, lascia perdere wubi, porta rogne
<cristian_c> Ale_, se devi installare ubuntu, installalo come si deve
<Ale_> lo trovavo comodo =) il fatto è che ho la necessità di mentenere sul pc anche il windows
<cristian_c> Ale_, beh, che pc è?
<Ale_> un portatile, un acer, vuoi dei dettagli in particolare?
<cristian_c> ivan1982, digita: gdisk
<andrei0387> ciao qualcuno online?
<Ale_> sì
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | andrei0387
<andrei0387> qualcuno sa come posso giocare world of warcraft su ubuntu?
<ubot-it> andrei0387: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ivan1982> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.5  Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit:
<cristian_c> andrei0387, non so se c'è una versione per linux oppure se occorre utilizzare wine/playonlinux
<cristian_c> googla
<cristian_c> ivan1982, soltanto questa riga?
<Ale_> come posso risolvere il problema cristian_c?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: grazie gentile come sempre
<ivan1982> si solo qst
<cristian_c> Ale_, prima di tutto provalo in live
<cristian_c> andrei0387, una volta i porting li facevano
<ivan1982> devo dare qualche comando dopo exit?
<Ale_> cristian_c, cioè farlo girare da cd senza installarlo?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: nn lo riesco a giocare , nn lo apre con wine avevo provato... mi scrive ke il file non puo essere apperto :(
<cristian_c> ivan1982, temo tu abbia cancellato windows
<ivan1982> nooo..
<cristian_c> ivan1982, sì, e sei stato tu
<AlexZion> ivan1982: da live riesci ad accedere ai dati sul pc ?, puoi vedere cosa c'è nel disco ?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, hai controllato sul sito di winehq
<cristian_c> andrei0387, nel database
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ivan1982, asp, però non è detto
<andrei0387> cristian_c: no,ma grazie di avermelo detto , vado a controlare
<ivan1982> speriamo...ora vedo se da live riesco a vedere i dati di windows
<cristian_c> ivan1982, infatti a questo stavo pensando
<cristian_c> ivan1982, hai tre partizioni, guarda nella due e nella tre
<cristian_c> la prima è quella di boot e non ti interessa
<kilojj> come si formatta ubuntu??
<cristian_c> kilojj, ?
<cristian_c> kilojj, da live
<AlexZion> kilojj: formattando la partizione che lo contiene !?!
<kilojj> live??
<matti-007> perchè lo devi formattare?
<cristian_c> kilojj, brasi via la tabella della partizioni, ne rifai una con partizione ntfs che occupa tutto lo spazio
<andrei0387> per chi e amante di world of warcraft esiste un esstensione per ubuntu chiamata CrossOver Games 9.2 , la vado a provare ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> kilojj, ovvio, altrimenti come l'hai installato
<cristian_c> ?
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  trovato
<kilojj> perchè mi si blocca
<cristian_c> andrei0387, crossover è a pagamento
<kilojj> io ho comprato un pc e quando l'ho acceso si è installato da solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, che pc hai?
<cristian_c> kilojj, eh??
<matti-007> Sa hai installato windows credo che tidebba cancellare le partizioni e poi da windows espandi le sue
<cristian_c> che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> kilojj, i sistemi non si installano da soli
<kilojj> Asus EEE 1015
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  free trial 30 giorni... se funziona, lo prendo....
<kilojj> sì allora me lo invento
<cristian_c> kilojj, ah, un netbook
<cristian_c> kilojj, e scommetto che ci hai installato ubuntu con unity
<cristian_c> andrei0387, vero, prima vanno provate le cose
<cristian_c> kilojj, ripeto che i sistemi non ti installano da soli, ci vuole un utente
<cristian_c> non sono nato ieri
<andrei0387> cristian_c: appunto cmq grazie... ciao notte a tutti!
<kilojj> io non l'h installato era già presente quando l'ho acceso è partito da sola l'istallazione
<cristian_c> kilojj, mmmm
<cristian_c> kilojj, avrai messo il cd dentro, altrimenti era già installato
<kilojj> non ha il cd
<matti-007> come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> kilojj, per la cronaca il tuo pc è troppo scarso per ubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, usb, è istess
<kilojj> istess??
<matti-007> ?
<cristian_c> kilojj, usb o cd non cambia niente
<kilojj> non l'ho mica scelto io di installare ubuntu
<matti-007> come no?
<cristian_c> kilojj, comunque, ci sono altre versioni più adatte per netbook
<kilojj> io l'ho comprato e quando l'ho acceso è partita la registrazione
<cristian_c> kilojj, altrimenti fai come ti ho consigliato all'inizio e formatti
<cristian_c> kilojj, uhm
<kilojj> fino a pochi giorni fa andava bene adesso mi si blocca
<matti-007> in che senso si blocca con quali aplicazione apert?
<cristian_c> kilojj, ripeto, unity è troppo pesante per il tuo netbook
<ivan1982> <cristian_c> nella home folder vedo solo un devices di 496 gb ma non trovo le partizioni
<cristian_c> kilojj, ci va bene xubuntu
<kilojj> e su l'ubuntu software center si blocca e non m fa vedere le applicazioni da disinstallare
<cristian_c> matti-007, unity è un mattone
<kilojj> chè è unity?
<cristian_c> ivan1982, infatti devi guardare nel device
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> kilojj, è l'interfaccia base di ubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, ma va bene su pc potenti
<matti-007> USC è troppo pesante usa synaptic
<kilojj> ma io ho 12.40
<cristian_c> kilojj, sì, infatti c'è dalla 11.04 in poi
<cristian_c> è scritto
<kilojj> che ne sò io
<matti-007> google
<cristian_c> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto era scritto sopra
<kilojj> non sono pratico di ubuntu sono 18 anni che uso sempre i vari windows
<cristian_c> kilojj, allora, formatta e installa windows
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<kilojj> se non so come fare
<matti-007> hai un cd di windows?
<matti-007> licnenza?
<cristian_c> kilojj, l'ho scritto, prendi la live ed elimini la tabella delle partizioni, la rifai e ci metti una partizione ntfs che occupa tutto lo spazio
<cristian_c> kilojj, poi ci pensa windows all'avvio
<cristian_c> kilojj, però devi prima fare la live
<kilojj> cos'è la live?
<cristian_c> kilojj, non ti hanno dato nessuna pennetta o immagine usb?
<matti-007> scarichi ubuntu e la metti su us o cd
<matti-007> usb
<cristian_c> matti-007, esatto
<kilojj> non mi hanno dato il computer e carica batterie
<cristian_c> ivan1982, a che punto sei?
<cristian_c> kilojj, ?
<matti-007> su usb devi utilizzare creatore dischi avvio
<ivan1982> non trovo i miei dati
<cristian_c> ivan1982, o nell'una o nell'altra
<matti-007> devi usare testdisk o photerec per recuperarli
<cristian_c> matti-007, ma ancora non sappiamo
<ivan1982> non vedo partizioni
<cristian_c> ivan1982, che cosa hai trovato?
<cristian_c> ivan1982, te l'ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> ivan1982, nel device devi andare
<matti-007> da live o da sistema installato posta sudo fdisk -l
<matti-007> qui:
<matti-007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<matti-007> ?
<ivan1982> si si ho aperto tutte le cartelle del volume
<cristian_c> ivan1982, bene
<matti-007> da live o da sistema installato posta sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ivan1982, cosa c'è in quella da 460 Gib?
<matti-007> ?
<ivan1982> ne vedo solo uno da 496
<kilojj> ho provato ma Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x000422aa  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1              63     3466796     1733367   1c  W95 FA
<kilojj> quindi?
<matti-007> Non ci sono partizioni..
<AlexZion> !pastebin | kilojj
<ubot-it> kilojj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> aspetta ci sono partizioni
<cristian_c> ivan1982, va bene, ma cosa c'è dentro?
<cristian_c> kilojj, ritorna dal negoziante e prenditela con lui, noi non c'entriamo niente se non ti piace ubuntu
<matti-007> hai un cd di windows?
<matti-007> killoji
<kilojj> no
<ivan1982> bin boot cdrom dev etc home lib lib64 lost+found media mnt opt
<matti-007> vuoi installare windows o linux?
<kilojj> non ho detto che non mi piace ... ho chiesto se potevo formattarlo
<matti-007> spiega cosa e perche vuoi fare
<ivan1982> proc root run sbin selinux srv sys tmp usr var
<cristian_c> ivan1982, e in quella da 3 gb?
<cristian_c> kilojj, te l'hanno venduto senza windows
<matti-007> spiega cosa e perche vuoi fare
<kilojj> sapevo che c'era ubuntu
<kilojj> ma adesso mi si blocca
<cristian_c> kilojj, ti hanno fatto il bidone
<cristian_c> non va bene sul tuo netbook
<kilojj> perchè?
<ivan1982> dal terminale vedo le partizioni ma in home folder mi da solo un device da 496gb
<matti-007> quindi ho installi qualcosa di più leggero o windows
<matti-007> perchè il tuo pc è troppo scarso di risorse per ubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, perché ti ha rifilato una versione pesante
<kilojj> ditelo alla Asus
<cristian_c> ivan1982, allora hai eliminato windows
<cristian_c> kilojj, potevi comprarlo con windows
<kilojj> se c'ea con ubuntu
<kilojj> *c'era solo
<ivan1982> mannangia a me....non ci son modi per recuperare i file?
<cristian_c> kilojj, non va bene sui netbook, ma su notebook con almeno i3
<cristian_c> ivan1982, puoi provare con testdisk da live
<cristian_c> ivan1982, con gparted live
<matti-007> INSTALLARE WINDOWS O LINUX PIU LEGGERE
<kilojj> ripeto io che ne sò
<ivan1982> e come devo fare per far partire regolarmente ubuntu?
<kilojj> ditelo alla asus di non metterlo se ètroppo pesante
<AlexZion> continua la guida per il ripristino del grub ivan1982 e alla fine dovrebbe partire ....
<matti-007> guardati dei video e cerca qualcuna di queste che ti piace http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<ivan1982> testdisk? è un software e lo scarico dal center?
<cristian_c> ivan1982, se fai le cose a membro di segugio, ci credo che windows poi lo vedi col binocolo
<matti-007> non ci puoi dire ditelo alla asus la asus ne sa una beata fava di linux e il problema è tuo
<cristian_c> ivan1982, l'operazione la devi fare da live
<cristian_c> ivan1982, altrimenti non recuperi niente
<cristian_c> ivan1982, meno lo tocchi il disco , meglio è
<kilojj> non mio non li costruisco mica io i computer
<ivan1982> ok
<cristian_c> kilojj, e noi che c'entriamo ? Mica siamo stipendiati dalla asus?
<matti-007> dicci che c**o vuoi FARE
<matti-007> SPAM?
<kilojj> allora come lo formatto???
<cristian_c> kilojj, se trolli sei particolarmente bravo
<kilojj> ???
<matti-007> se lo formatti poi non hai nessun sistema operativo quindi se lo foramatti è per installare qualcosa
<kilojj> trolli?
<matti-007> scherz
<matti-007> a
<cristian_c> matti-007, lascialo perdere, gliel'ho spiegato mille volte come formattare
<cristian_c> se vuole lo fa, ma non credo
<kilojj> dove lo hai spiegato??
<matti-007> dai dicci che vuoi fare
<matti-007> installare linux?
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto sopra, dovresti leggere
<cristian_c> 22:48:15 <cristian_c> kilojj, l'ho scritto, prendi la live ed elimini la tabella delle partizioni, la rifai e ci metti una partizione ntfs che occupa tutto lo spazio
<cristian_c> la prossima volta non li comprare con linux
<kilojj> non so cos'è live ecc..
<cristian_c> !usb | kilojj
<ubot-it> kilojj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<matti-007> cosa ci vuoi installare?
<matti-007> ?
<kilojj> s1 costava poco 2 volevo provare un sistema operativo diverso
<matti-007> alloar voi installare linux rispondi??
<matti-007> ????????????????????
<matti-007> ????????????????????
<cristian_c> kilojj, è meglio spendere i soldi allora
<matti-007> ????????????????????
<kilojj> no voglio solo formattarlo e rinstallare ubuntu sperando che funzioni meglio
<cristian_c> kilojj, ok
<cristian_c> kilojj, seguimi attentamente
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<matti-007> ti seguiamo
<cristian_c> kilojj, considera che ubuntu non è windows, non ci sono le stesse cose, e a volte lo prendi in saccoccia
<cristian_c> kilojj, segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> kilojj, o meglio ancora, questa:
<kilojj> cioè?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | kilojj
<ubot-it> kilojj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<matti-007> ma se ha ubuntu
<cristian_c> matti-007, per avere la live
<cristian_c> matti-007, anche
<cristian_c> !usb | kilojj
<ubot-it> kilojj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<matti-007> non puo usare il creatore dischi avvio
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ????????????????????
<matti-007> non puo usare il creatore dischi avvio?
<cristian_c> matti-007, infatti è quello
<kilojj> ma il creatore dischi non so dove cercare un'immagine ISO
<matti-007> è diverso da unebootin
<cristian_c> !torrent | kilojj
<ubot-it> kilojj: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> kilojj, e ti scarichi la iso
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts_ita&arch=i386&version=desktop
<matti-007> google questo sconosciuto
<cristian_c> matti-007, hai (risolto) il problema con zoff? XD
<matti-007> sì un'ora fa
<kilojj> sennò che mi consigliate??
<kilojj> invece di ubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, xubuntu è adatta per te
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<matti-007> considera che sto facendo una ricerca su google la minuto
<matti-007> anche kubuntu
<matti-007> c'è qualcuno
<matti-007> ?
<kilojj> e lubuntu?
<cristian_c> kilojj, quella è per i pc della nonna
<matti-007> cerca dei video su yuo tube
<kilojj> cioè??
<cristian_c> kilojj, pc della preistoria
<matti-007> lubuntu è basilare ma ha una sua bellezza a suo parere
<matti-007> mio parere
<cristian_c> kilojj, il linuxaro non se ne vuole separare e ci installa lubuntu
<kilojj> ????
<matti-007> cerca dei video su you tube di dimostrazione di sistemi operativi
<matti-007> lubuntu
<matti-007> kubuntu
<matti-007> xubuntu
<cristian_c> kilojj, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<kilojj> sì ma non ho capito linuxaro?
<cristian_c> linuxaro = utente linux
<cristian_c> kilojj, scaricati il torrent
<ivan1982> <cristian_c> scusami ma con gparted riesco a recuperare qualcosa? con gparted vedo le partizioni ma non il contenuto
<cristian_c> ivan1982, gparted live è una distro live, non la live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ivan1982, gparted live contiene testdisk
<matti-007> puoi usare il controlloe riaparazione se i dati ci ssono
<cristian_c> matti-007, ha segato winz
<matti-007> è
<matti-007> ciòè cosa ha fatto per zapparlovia?
<cristian_c> matti-007, vai a capire, autolesionismo
<kilojj> che differenza c'è tra i386 e amd64????
<cristian_c> kilojj, amd64 solo per pc a 64 bit
<matti-007> i386 32bit amd64 64bit
<matti-007> il tuo è di sicuro a 32
<kilojj> sì
<matti-007> = scarica i386
<matti-007> c'è qualcunoooooooooo???????????
<matti-007> c'è qualcunoooooooooo???????????
<matti-007> c'è qualcunoooooooooo???????????
<matti-007> c'è qualcunoooooooooo???????????
<matti-007> c'è qualcunoooooooooo???????????
<FloodBotIt2> matti-007: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kilojj> bon grazie
<matti-007> scusa
<cristian_c> matti-007, sembri la particella di sodio
<matti-007> cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivan1982> <cristian_c> ragazzi vi ringrazio dell'aiuto anche se non son riuscito a recuperare i file, magari domani ci riprovo...anche perchè devo riuscire a far partire ubuntu del pc e non quello della chiavetta
<matti-007> Ciao a tutti
<ivan1982> buona serata
<Alex-Zion> buona fortuna ivan1982
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-26
<glpiana> ola
<matti-007> c#
<gian> ciao, conoscete qualche plugin per firefox in modo tale da poter vedere i video rai?
<akis24> giorno
<Serpico> ciao
<Guest70646> cccccccccccccccc
<Guest70646> ccccccccccccccc
<Guest70646> cccccccccccc
<Guest70646> ccccccccc
<Guest70646> cccccccccccccccc
<FloodBotIt2> Guest70646: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest70646> ccccccccccccccc
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<Guest70646> c
<m__> cccc
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> cc
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<m__> c
<mibofra> glpiana, ma chi è quello?
<mibofra> (sicuro un troll)
<glpiana> e che ne so, un rompicoglioni di sicuro
<v_> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<v_> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<v_> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<FloodBotIt2> v_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> aspe due sec
<mibofra> V_ ma chi sei e cosa vuoi?
<glpiana> !chat | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> glpiana, faccio in privato
<mibofra> scusa
<mibofra> oh, è uscito da solo XD
<noemi-siria> giorno
<noemi-siria> scusate c'e un modo per limitare l accesso a mia sorella? tipo fargli usare solo alcune cose ?
<glpiana> noemi-siria, qualcosa tipo un parental control?
<mibofra> noemi-siria, mi pare ci sia un app per parental control in giro
<mibofra> spe che la recupero
<glpiana> noemi-siria, prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=396135
<noemi-siria> farla entrare come ospite e che possa andare solo su internet ,aprire fogli per scrivere e basta
<noemi-siria> adesso guardo
<noemi-siria> perche mi fa dei casini sempre
<mibofra> noemi-siria, penso che questo faccia per te : http://ubuntubond.blogspot.it/2010/08/parental-control-con-ubuntu.html
<mibofra> o semplicemente installa nanny :))
<mibofra> http://projects.gnome.org/nanny/
<noemi-siria> sono facili da configurare? non sono esperta
<noemi-siria> queal'e' il piu semplice
<airone> ragazzi per masterizzare un file .iso come immagine basta che clicco col il destro sul file e seleziono scrivi su disco?
<airone> me lo copia come immagine o come dati?
<airone> oppure ho bisogno di qualche programma?
<glpiana> airone, tasto destro -> scrivi su disco
<airone> si però volevo sapere se me lo copia come immagine o come dati!
<glpiana> airone, nè l'una n'è l'altra cosa: ricrea il disco da cui è stata fatta la iso
<airone> a me servirebbe masterizzarlo come file immagine
<glpiana> airone, cerchiamo di capirci
<noemi-siria> ho provato ma non cambia se entro come ospite posso fare tutto , il dash rimane e cosi fa un casino..
<glpiana> airone, tu hai un disco in origine, del disco crei una immagine iso. dalla immagine iso ricrei il disco come in origine.
<airone> scusami sono un po stupido io...
<airone> generalmente con winz aprivo un programma e selezionavo masterizza come immagine
<airone> con linux come faccio a fare questa cosa?
<glpiana> <glpiana> airone, tasto destro -> scrivi su disco
<airone> ok
<airone> quindi in automatico decide?
<airone> se masterizzare is. dati, musica ecc ecc
<glpiana> airone, è una immagine di un disco. ricrea ciò di cui è una immagine
<airone> ok
<airone> quindi se io dovessi far partire il dvd cosi masterizzato da boot, partirebbe?
<airone> poi volevo chiedere se c'era qualcosa per regolare il consumo della batteria perche ho notato che viene mangiata da linux!
<noemi-siria> che casino ....grazie cmq ,vado a lavorare a questa sera:(
<Guest48071> ciao, volevo chiedere...è possibile sostituire completamente linux a windows??? nel senso di non dover sceglier all'avvio cosa aprire, ma formattare il tutto ed inserire linux??
<akis24> ciao
<matrix> salve a tutti
<matrix> ho trovato i driver per il mio touchscreen ma non so istallarlo
<matrix> sono due giorni che uso ubuntu
<jester-> matrix: il touch lo devi semplicemente abilitare in propietà maouse/touch
<matrix> come si fa? grazie
<jester-> matrix: impostazioni sistema
<matrix> si e poi
<jester-> matrix: lo vedrai l'icona del mouse nel panello, o no
<matrix> un attimo vedo
<matrix> si ho visto l'icone dal mous
<matrix> non c'è niente che specifica il toucscreen
<jester-> è abilitato?
<matrix> il mous funziona
<jester-> il tacc
<matrix> e abilitato cosa?
<matrix> vedo un attimo
<matrix> il tacc non c'è
<matrix> c'è solo : mano destra   oppure mano sinistra e le varie velocità
<matrix> un attimo vedo
<matrix> ho il drivers fornito dal produttore
<matrix> come lo istallo?
<jester-> matrix: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<jester-> poi riavvia
<matrix> e con il driver fornito dal produttore cosa ci faccio ?
<jester-> comincia a vedere su funza quello di serie
<matrix> ok a dopo
<matrix> ok
<massy> salve
<massy> ho un problema con una doppia installazione su un pc: ho installato prima windows xp e poi ubuntu, ma all'avvio non parte il grub che mi dice in che sistema operativo voglio partire, mi fa partire windows direttamente, come posso sistemare tutto?
<matrix> jester non funziona
<jester-> matrix: cambia il disco di avvio
<jester-> matrix:  riandato nelle impostazioni?
<matrix> impostazione di sistema e poi?
<jester-> tutte le volte che vai a piscire la mamma deve dirti dove farla?
<matrix> come si cambio il disco di avvio , sono due giorni che uso ubuntu 12.10
<matrix> grazie jester
<jester-> matrix: hai 2 hd nel pc?
<jester-> matrix: lo hai fatto 5 minuti fa
<matrix> no uno solo
<jester-> matrix: hai installato da usb?
<matrix> sono andato sul terminal e ho scritto quello che mi hai dato
<matrix> e poi ho riaviato
<jester-> matrix: che centrano le impostazioni sistema col terminale
<matrix> da premettere possiedo il drivers del produttore ma non so istallarlo
<jester-> matrix: di solito allegano un file con le spiegazioni non è che sia tutto uguale
<jester-> sempre che sia un driver per linux
<matrix> si e un drivers per linux
<matrix> c'è lo sulla chiavetta usb
<matrix> jester
<matrix> jester aiuto
<Dig> !immage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immage'
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> Salve a tutti. sto imparando a usare sbackup, qualcuno sa dirmi che vuole da me questo avviso?? http://imagebin.org/248199
<akis24> Dig : ti sta solo chiedendo se vuoi fare un backup  parziale o totale nel qual caso devi spuntare la casellina sotto a sinistra ..
<akis24> in questo momento per come è messo farebbe solo la cartella /home credo
<Dig> akis24, ho scelto io la cartella home e presumo siano comprese tutte le sotto cartelle. A me interessa salvare solo quella al momento.
<akis24> si ovvio infatti
<Dig> akis24, ok, l'ho fatto partire. Sai se la velocità di beckup ne risente del file system di destinazione?
<akis24> non credo
<akis24> dipende piu' che altro dalla quantita' di dati che copia
<Dig> akis24, ora sono pochi...quando sarò certo di quello che vado a fare, copierò i dati di un database che per caricarlo ci sono volute ora
<akis24> intanto cosi impari a usarlo bene...
<Dig> grazie akis24
<akis24> prg
<ilpap> ciao a tutti
<ilpap> una domanda, come OS ho ubuntu
<ilpap> devo installare BSD
<ilpap> ci sono problemi col bootloader o posso installarlo tranquillamente?
<jester-> ilpap: non sacciamo circa quello che fa l'installer di bsd
<ilpap> #holy_shit
<ilpap> lol
<ilpap> quel che mi serve sapere è se quando avvierò il pc mi farà scegliere quale os avviare
<jester-> ilpap: /j #bsd
<ilpap> ok grazie!
<stonygate> Buongiorno Sono Niko, ho un problema con il conte Draquila! HEHE no dai, seriamente ho un problemino con l'hosting di wordpres in un mio server da locale a remoto. Mi spiego, da rete lan riesco ad accedere a wordpress e visualizzarlo correttamente da remoto internet non viene visualizzato correttamente! Uso dyndns per trovare il server quindi http://nomeserver.dyndns.org
<a7x> stonygate in che modo riguarda ubuntu?
<stonygate> Presumo che sia un problema di configurazione o do wordpress o di apache! Sotto server ubuntu 12.10
<a7x> in entrambi i casi non è un problema di ubuntu, in questo canale non ti darà supporto nessuno
<stonygate> ha ok!
<jester-> !chat | stonygate
<ubot-it> stonygate: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> ti consiglio di chiedere gentilmente su #ubuntu-it-chat, o sui canali appositi
<stonygate> scusate!
<a7x> non sei né il primo né l'ultimo
<a7x> :)
<stonygate> chiedo ancora venia per l'errore! :P
<hallino1> Ragazi ho un problema, quando vado a fare sudo apt-get update mi restituisce http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568290/
<hallino1> Questo mi comporta anche l'impossibilità a fare l'upgrade con update-manager -d per passare alla 13.04
<hallino1> Qualcuno sa darmi una mano? P.s. buona sera :D
<hallino1> jester-, ping :) (sei pratico con queste cose, scusami se ti disturbo :D)
<shinji_> raga come faccio a impostare l'avvio del SO da cd, con ubuntu?
<shinji_> raga come faccio a impostare l'avvio del SO da cd, con ubuntu?
<massy> bsera
<pino> ciaoo
<pino> vorrei installare skype senza problemi su ubuntu
<robur> oggi all'avvio di ubuntu è uscita la schermata di Grub ...andrebbe anche bene ma non l'avevo installato. E' sufficiente usare il gestore pacchetti per eliminarlo o rischio di non entrare più nel sistema operativo?
<pino> skype???
<pino> dove siete amici del supporto?
<robur> forse meglio il forum......
<pino> robur ma non c'è nessuno?
<pino> aiutoooooooo
<cristian_c> !aiuto | pino
<ubot-it> pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pino> skype su ubuntu???
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> skype ubuntu????
<SilverxPrince> Buonasera, ho installato skype  su Linux Mint 14, prima di installare i driver della scheda video ATI radeon hd57xx il video di skype sia il mio sia quello del chiamante risulta impeccabile, dopo aver installato i driver comincia a darmi problemi, mi chiedevo se fosse possibile forzare skype a non usare l'accelerazione hardware.  Grazie anticipatamente
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> SilverxPrince, guarda che sei nel canale#ubuntu-it
<pino> cristian voglio utilizzare skype su ubuntu ma non so nemmeno come installarlo
<cristian_c> pino, abilita i repository partner
<pino> da terminale?
<SilverxPrince> me ne rendo conto ma supponevo che essendo basata su ubuntu ( con il quale fa lo stessissimo tipo di difetto ) che la soluzione fosse la medesima
<pino> cristian come si fà ad abilitarli?
<cristian_c> pino, no
<cristian_c> pino, da sorgenti software
<pino> ok ora provo
<cristian_c> SilverxPrince, per mint chiedi nel canale di mint, qui solo ubuntu
<SilverxPrince> beh su quello su cui ho ubuntu come dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<SilverxPrince> se esiste un modo
<pino> cristian installato gia non lo sapevo
<pino> ora?
<cristian_c> SilverxPrince, come hai installato quei driver?
<cristian_c> pino, installato cosa?
<SilverxPrince> dal sito dell'amd/ati
<pino> repository partner
<SilverxPrince> mi ha fatto scaricare un pacchetto
<cristian_c> SilverxPrince, non si da supporto
<SilverxPrince> un file .sh
<cristian_c> neanche su quello
<cristian_c> SilverxPrince, dovresti utilizzare i driver contenuti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pino, sono attivati?
<pino> come faccio a vedere se sono attivi?
<cristian_c> pino, da sorgenti software
<pino> c'è scritto installato
<cristian_c> mmmm
<pino> fino aprile 2013
<cristian_c> pino, posta una schermata
<pino> ok
<pino> mi mandi imagbin
<cristian_c> !image | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pino> cristian http://imagebin.org/248224
<SilverxPrince> poi si lamentano perchè vanno tutti su mint vista l'assistenza
<cristian_c> pino, guarda che questo è il software center
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> e dove devo guardare?
<pino> sono un pò ignorant
<cristian_c> pino, gestore aggiornamenti
<pino> ok cristian sono in sorgenti software ora?
<pino> software per ubuntu, altri software ,aggiornamenti, .. etc
<pino> dove vedo?
<cristian_c> pino, altro software
<pino> ok poi?
<pino> vuoi la schermata?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pino, abilita i partner
<pino> ce ne sono 2 li spunto tutti e due?
<cristian_c> pino, sì
<pino> ok
<cristian_c> quello dei sorgenti non è necessario, comunque
<pino> fatto ora?
<cristian_c> salva
<pino> da dove?
<pino> chiudendo non si salva in automatico?
<cristian_c> pino, se chiudi, poi devi fare clic su Verifica nel gestore aggiornamenti
<pino> quindi faccio cosi?
<cristian_c> hai fatto clic su verifica?
<pino> dove sta il tasto verifica?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai fatto clic su chiudi?
<pino> no ancora no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai attivato i repository?
<pino> si
<cristian_c> Chiudi
<cristian_c> e poi Verifica
<pino> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi quando
<pino> ok
<pino> a fatto ricarica
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> le informazioni sui pacchetti
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> bo e uscito appena ho chiuso
<pino> va be ora?
<cristian_c> hai fatto clic su Verifica?
<pino> dove vado?
<pino> mm no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<pino> sorry
<pino> devo rifare tutto?
<cristian_c> fallo
<cristian_c> fai clic su Verifica
<pino> ma da gstore aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> sì
<pino> gestore aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> dimmi quando
<pino> fatto verifica
<pino> ora?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chiudi il gestore
<pino> ok
<cristian_c> dimmi quando
<pino> chiuso
<cristian_c> apri il software center
<pino> fatto
<cristian_c> pino, installa skype
<pino> ok
<pino> grande cri ora me lo scarica prima no me lo faceva scaricare
<pino> ma dopo lo scaricamento devo fare altro?
<cristian_c> il software center scarica e installa
<cristian_c> pino, fatto?
<pino> no ho la connessione lenta quindi ci mette un pò a scaricare
<pino> ma alla fine dello scaricamento c'è da tribulare ho basta registrarsi?
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> pino, se sei registrato, non devi farlo ancora
<cristian_c> fai il login e basta
<pino> no nn sono registrato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non lo fare
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> pino, a parte gli scherzi, vai sul sito di skype
<pino> aiuto skype non và niente ne webcam ne microfono ne sms
<pino> cristian!!!
<pino> ci sei cristian???
<pino> aiutttttttoooo
<pino> dove sieteee
<cristian_c> pino, ?
<pino> si ho installato skype
<pino> solo ke non va la web cam ne il microfono ne mi invia gli sms
<cristian_c> -,-'
<pino> cosa facciO?
<cristian_c> pino, 1) hai testato prima la webcam su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pino, 2) hai testato prima il microfono su ubuntu?
<pino> no come si fà?
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> no?
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> niente do tutto questo
<cristian_c> male
<pino> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> pino, la webcam su cheese
<pino> chese non lo uso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<pino> però si vede su chese
<pino> funziona
<cristian_c> pino, bene
<cristian_c> pino, prova il microfono
<pino> da dove?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> registratore di suoni
<pino> non va il microfono
<cristian_c> pino, vai nelle impostazioni audio
<pino> ok
<pino> fatto ora?
<cristian_c> ingressi
<pino> fatto ora
<cristian_c> pino, schermata
<pino> ok imagebin
<cristian_c> sì
<pino> mi invii imagebin
<pino> cristian mi invi imaebin
<pino> imagebin perfavore
<cristian_c> !image | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pino, fatto
<pino> non mi carica imagebin
<cristian_c> pino, usa un altro servizio
<pino> prova a rinviarmelo
<cristian_c> pino, scusa, ma lo sai già il link
<fra_dolcino> una volta che uno installa gnome-classic o cinnamom può disinstallare unity? è consigliabile?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, non vedo cosa ci perdi
<pino> cristian no mi carica la foto in nessuno dei due
<pino> ho la connessione troppo lenta
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non so, chiedevo se per caso ci possa essere qualche effetto collatterale
<pino> comunque cosa volevi sapere di quella schermata?
<cristian_c> pino, che connessione hai?
<pino> scarsa
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> lenta
<cristian_c> pino, digita: amixer
<pino> dove lo digito?
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<pino> ok
<pino> fatto pasebin me lo invii
<cristian_c> !pastebin | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pino, ma che connessione è?
<pino> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568859/
<cristian_c> pino, apri alsamixer e alza i volumi
<pino> io non ho alsamixer
<cristian_c> -,-'
<pino> scrico dal software center?
<cristian_c> pino, apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<pino> ok
<pino> fatto
<pino> mi sono usciti dei volumi
<cristian_c> alzali
<cristian_c> premi tab
<pino> li ho alzati tutti e 3 a manetta
<pino> esco?
<cristian_c> pino, hai premuto tab?
<pino> si si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> q
<pino> schiaccio il taso q?
<cristian_c> sì
<pino> fatto ora?
<cristian_c> prova il mic nel registratore dei suoni
<pino> non và nel ingresso audio faccio la prova ma nn si alza
<cristian_c> pino, hai selezionato la periferica giusta?
<pino> ce ne solo una
<cristian_c> quale?
<pino> audio interno analog stereo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<pino> su ingresso segna solo quella
<cristian_c> in quale campo?
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> su ingresso - scegliere un dispositivo per l'ingresso audio
<pino> cristian no va ora il microfono!!!
<pino> lo provato su il riproduttore
<pino> funziona funziona111
<cristian_c> !!!!1111!!!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '1111!!!'
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> quindi ora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> pino, quindi hai testato microfono e webcam
<cristian_c> pino, ora devi solo testare in skype
<cristian_c> pino, prova una chiamata audio in skype
<pino> provo
<cristian_c> pino, chiamata test
<alessio> ciao ragazzi
<alessio> vorrei personalizzare il mio ubuntu mettendo il dock e icone del mac
<alessio> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cristian_c> alessio, comprati un mac
<alessio> cristian_c: simpatico
<pino> crstian non va ancora
<pino> chiamo ma nn va
<cassy> salve
<cassy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pino, impostazioni di skype
<cassy> ciao a tutti ho problemi con il kernel per virtualbox
<alessio> cristian_c: allora non mi dai na mano?
<cassy> quando provo ad installarlo mi dice  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<cristian_c> alessio, ubuntu è ubuntu, mac è mac
<pino> ok poi?
<alessio> cristian_c: io ho xfce come ambiente grafico,mi piace apparte quel fastidioso dock e vorrei cambiarlo con quello tipo del mac
<cristian_c> cassy, installa dkms
<cristian_c> cassy, avrai installato qualche driver proprietario
<pino> cristian poi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> pino, sei nelle opzioni
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> si
<cassy> cristian_c: ho installato ubuntu 12.10 prima non mi dava problemi
<cassy> con le vrs precedenti
<cristian_c> cassy, sicuro di non aver installato un driver proprietario?
<cristian_c> pino, la sezione audio
<cassy> cristian_c: sudo apt-get install dkms    dkms è già alla versione più recente.
<cassy> ho rimosso libgsoap2 che diceva non essere piu neccessario
<pino> ok fatto ora?
<cristian_c> pino, controlla il mic dalle opzioni
<cassy> cristian_c: quando provo a dare il comando /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup mi dice  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules                                          * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<pino> microfono pulse audio server
<cristian_c> cassy, strano
<cristian_c> cassy, controlla il log allora
<pino> perchè?
<cassy> eh si, è sempre andato bene con le altre vrs di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pino, servirebbe una schermata
<pino> ok provo
<pino> mi invi imagebin perfavore
<cassy> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568931/
<cristian_c> !imagebin  | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pino> no mi fà caricare la foto
<pino> con nessuno dei due
<pino> cosa vorresti sapere dalla schermata?
<cristian_c> pino, eh, però così non va bene
<cristian_c> pino, che connessione hai?
<pino> la scrocco al vicino :)
<pino> non so che connessione e
<pino> si chiama autosbs
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> cristian aspetta http://imagebin.org/248241
<cristian_c> pino, eh no
<cristian_c> pino, devi selezionare il tuo microfono
<pino> come si fà?
<cristian_c> pino, a pensarci meglio dovrebbe andare bene
<cristian_c> pino, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> pino, impostazioni audio
<pino> ok
<cassy> cristian_c: non ti viene in mente niente?
<cristian_c> vai in ingressi e selezioni il mic
<pino> imposazioni audio da skype?
<cristian_c> cassy, che hai fatto col kernel?
<cristian_c> pino, no
<pino> da dove?
<pino> dove sta impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dall'icona dell'audio
<pino> dove si trova l'icona del audio?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<pino> scusa ho capito ora lo levata dal desktop tanto tempo fà e no riesco più a metterla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nell'area di notifica
<cristian_c> nella tray
<cassy> niente cristian_c
<cassy> ho avuto probl col pc, ho formattato e messo la vrs nuova si ubuntu
<cristian_c> cassy, quale ubuntu?
<cassy> 12.10
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> che kernel è?
<cassy> come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> cassy, uname -m
<cristian_c> cassy, uname -a
<cassy> cristian_c: 3.5.0-25-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 18 23:27:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> cassy, che comando era?
<cassy> uname -a
<cristian_c> sì
<pino> come faccio a vedere il kernel?
<cristian_c> ah, io mi riferivo al comando di pastebin
<cassy> cristian_c: sudo gedit /var/log/vbox-install.log
<pino> da dove si vede il kernel?
<cassy> pino credo uname -a
<cristian_c> pino, io non ti ho chiesto il kernel
<cristian_c> cassy, ah
<cristian_c> cassy, il log da cosa è causato?
<cassy> cristian_c: xke dando il comando sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup mi dice:  * Failed, trying without DKMS  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules       * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<cristian_c> cassy, sei su un server?
<cassy> su desktop
<pino> e cosa devo fare qundi?
<cristian_c> cassy, e non usi la gui?
<cristian_c> pino, icona dell'audio
<pino> non la trovo
<cristian_c> pino, ma che ubuntu hai?
<pino> kubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-
<cassy> cristian_c: si che uso la gui
<cristian_c> mah
<pino> cmq l'avevo levata e ora non riesco piu a rimetterla
<cristian_c> pino, dall'immagine non risulta che sei su kubuntu
<AlexZion> il casino eè da parte mia !?!
<AlexZion> o voi non lo sentite !?!
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> e allora cose?
<cassy> cristian_c: dalla gui quando voglio installare una vm mi dice Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<AlexZion> ops pardon ....
<cassy> quindi vado su terminale x installarlo
<cristian_c> !bash | minimaldream
<ubot-it> minimaldream: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<cristian_c> pino, non lo sai?
<cristian_c> lol
<cassy> lol
<cristian_c> cassy, ma avevi riavviato il sistema?
<cassy> si
<cassy> ho installato anche sia la vrs di synpatic sia quella del sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo linux-headers-generic
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<cristian_c> cassy, non ho capito la tua frase
<cassy> cristian_c: sudo: linux-headers-generic: command not found
<cassy> cristian_c: intendevo che ho provato a scaricare virtualbox sia dal sito ufficiale sia da synaptic, ma mi da lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> cassy, il secondo
<pino> cristian non la trovo l'icona del audio
<pino> non c'è nel desktop
<cristian_c> pino, lsb_release -a
<pino> ok
<pino> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<cristian_c> pino, hai la vecchia 10.04
<cassy> ok cristian_c sto scaricando
<cassy> 70mb
<pino> ma va molto bene
<pino> quindi ora
<cristian_c> pino, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<pino> gnome i686
<cassy> cristian_c: finito
<cristian_c> pino, quindi non stai affatto usando kubunt
<cristian_c> *kubuntu
<cristian_c> oppure ci hai installato gnome
<pino> e quindi e grave?
<cristian_c> pino, no
<cristian_c> pino, clic destro sul pannello
<cristian_c> pino, aggiungi al pannello
<pino> e ho provato ma non trovo più l'icona audio
<cristian_c> pino, indicatore
<pino> ok fatto grande
<pino> vado su l'icona audio e poi?
<cristian_c> pino, clic destro
<pino> fatto
<cristian_c> impostazioni audio
<pino> ce preferenze audio
<cristian_c> cassy, fatto?
<cristian_c> pino, è istess
<pino> ok
<pino> ora
<pino> mi ha aaperto le preferenze audio
<cristian_c> vai nella scheda ingressi
<cristian_c> e seleziona il microfono
<pino> non ci sono microfoni
<pino> non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> schermata
<pino> non mi fà selezionare nulla
<pino> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> imagebin
<cristian_c> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pino> http://imagebin.org/248247
<cristian_c> pino, seleziona hardware
<pino> fatto
<cristian_c> cosa c'è?
<pino> analog stereo duplex
<cristian_c> schermata
<pino> http://imagebin.org/248248
<cristian_c> pino, altrimenti jn Profilo?
<cristian_c> *in
<pino> cose jn profilo?
<pino> dove il profilo?
<cristian_c> pino, l'ultima schermata che hai postato
<pino> e cosa devo fare?
<pino> preferenze dell audio - hardware -
<cristian_c> non vedi Profilo, pino?
<pino> no
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> a siiii
<cristian_c> pino, ma hai postato tu la schermata
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> scusa
<pino> ce ene sono un pò quale seleziono?
<cassy> cristian_c: si scusa
<cristian_c> pino, dimmi cosa c'è
<cristian_c> cassy, funziona?
<cassy> provo
<cristian_c> lol
<cassy> no sempre stesso errore cristian_c
<cristian_c> cassy, quale virtualbox hai usato?
<cristian_c> cassy, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cassy> fatto
<cassy> quello di oracle
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<cristian_c> lol
<cassy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pino, allora?
<cassy> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569086/
<pino> spento - analog stereo imput - analog sorround 4.0 output - analog sorround 4.0 output PIÙ + analog stereo imput - analog stereo output - analog stereo duplex
<cristian_c> pino, fai clic sulla scheda Applicazioni
<cristian_c> cassy, asp
<cassy> ok
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cristian_c> vediamo
<pino> fatto dice che nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell audio
<cristian_c> ok, lascialo su applicazioni, pino
<cristian_c> pino, contemporaneamente, apri skype
<cristian_c> pino, e fai una chiamata di test
<cristian_c> audio
<pino> ora e uscito skype
<cristian_c> uhm
<pino> fatto la prova su skype del audio ma niente
<cristian_c> pino, in Applicazioni?
<pino> no su skype
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> aplicazioni esce solo skype e le line del volume
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> cambia da lì
<cristian_c> il volume
<cassy> cristian_c: linux-headers-3.5.0-25-generic è già alla versione più recente.
<cristian_c> uhm
<pino> era gia al massimo
<cristian_c> pino, vai nelle opzioni audio di skype
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo apt-get install dkms build-essential linux-headers-generic
<cassy> cristian_c: fatto
<cassy> provo?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> cassy, prova
<cassy> niente :(
<cassy> ma che cazz
<cassy> molto strano, è sempre andato
<cassy> cristian_c: ripasso domani
<cassy> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-38-generic
<cristian_c> cassy, ah, ok
<pino> ci sono cristian ora?
<pino> cristian che devo fà?
<cassy> cristian_c: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto linux-headers-2.6.32-38-generic E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "linux-hea
<cristian_c> pino, prova qualche impostazione per il microfono
<cristian_c> cassy, forse è meglio che riprovi domani
<pino> mi da solo pulse audio
<pino> altre non me ne da
<cristian_c> cassy, oppure sul forum
<cristian_c> pino, allora ti serve pavucontrol
<michelangelo1> exit
<michelangelo1> close
<cristian_c> pino, io però devo staccare
<pino> ok cristian un ultima cosa allora nel software center ci sono dei plugin di skype li devo installare?
<cassy> oki cristian_c
<cassy> grazie
<cassy> :)
<cassy> byez
<FloodBotIt2> cassy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> pino, non saprei
<cristian_c> pino, io non li ho mai installati, mi pare
<cristian_c> pino, ti serve pavucontrol
<GaLFrieD^^> ciao ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-27
<Icchan> Non so se sia il posto giusto...ma ho un problema con la versione di ubuntu che ho scaricato, posso chiedere aiuto a voi? >.<
<mau> Salve sono alla prime armi chiedevo come posso cambiare i  caratteri  font .vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> mau, in che senso?
<cristian_c> lol
<dattero> cristian_c lo hai spaventato lol
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ErVito> hi guyz
<ErVito> devo fare una divisione con numero di cifre decimali arbitrario, utilizzo già le gmp ma con mpf_div(divisione, dividendo, divisore); il tutto esplode perché non riesce ad allocare una pappardella di 14706438200 byte (LOL), ergo presumibilmente non ho abbastanza memoria
<ErVito> idee? Come dirgli di troncare, non so, alla centesima cifra decimale, alla millesima,...?
<Holden> ErVito, sbagliato canale
<cristian_c> lol
<Holden> qui siamo in supporto
<ErVito> _-_
<ErVito> Holden: ho chiesto di là e mi han detto di chiedere di qua :P
<ErVito> Holden: e te eri intrippatissimo a mostrarmi le MIE idee applicate
<Holden> ErVito, pensavo fosse una domanda sul C
<ErVito> Holden: è una domanda sul C XD
<ErVito> Holden: ma cristian_c si lamentava che il canale era troppo silenzioso :P
<jester-> ErVito: ma vai in ##c-it no?
<cristian_c> ErVito, -,-
<cristian_c> ma quando?
<ErVito> jester-: ci son già, ma Holden mi fa vedere come mi ciula le idee
<Holden> hahahha
<ErVito> 10:38 < jester-> cristian_c: aiò, che argomento/i abbiamo oggi di la
<ErVito> 10:38 < cristian_c> jester-, nessuno, per fortuna
<ErVito> cristian_c: ^
<jester-> ErVito: se non va bene Holden ti aspetti che in giro ci sia qualcunaltro all'altezza?
<jester-> ?
<ErVito> cristian_c: volevi un argomento?
<cristian_c> -,-
<ErVito> jester-: :'( adesso corro dallo zio enzino
<jester-> ErVito: lo zio dorme
<ErVito> già
<sacco> ciao
<newwbe> ciao
<newwbe> e' il canale ufficiale di aiuto qui ??
<newwbe> qualcuno sa quale'e il migliore programma da usare per modificare e creare i file PDF in ubuntu ??  possibilemente in italiano.
<newwbe> mi leggete ?
<jester-> newwbe: anche qui la gente si nutre e va la cesso
<TaLaDo> newwbe, usa libreoffice
<jester-> newwbe: flpsed  pdfedit
<newwbe> cosa e' fpsed scusa? non riescoa trovare nulla
<newwbe> flpsed *
<newwbe> ping ?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<LostInMyHead> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<newwbe> miii  loquaci  eh
<jester-> newwbe: gogol ti aiuta
<newwbe> affatto chedo per ignoranza
<LostInMyHead> newwbe: il migliore è quello che soddisfa le tue esigenze, proveli, è l'unica
<jester-> newwbe: la gente qui si impegna mentre magari sta lavorando ed è pure ora di pranzo
<newwbe> in windows esiste acrobat e simili .  cosa lo sotituisce in ubuntu ?
<TaLaDo> nulla
<newwbe> mi serve uno che apra e io possa modificare a mio piacimento il pdf
<jester-> newwbe: linucs è alternativa non un sostituto
<newwbe> nn esite ?
<jester-> newwbe: flpsed  pdfedit
<TaLaDo> newwbe, scusami ma hai letto quello che ti è stato proposto?
<newwbe> aspe nno capisco sa e' flpsed ?
<TaLaDo> ok trolla pure
<jester-> !info pdfedit
<LostInMyHead> newwbe: anche openoffice lo può fare, diende dai file, se poi il pdf è immagine non lo modifichi affatto
<ubot-it> Package pdfedit does not exist in quantal
<newwbe> quidi non esiste un software simile a acrobat ?
<jester-> ne si che esiste sta sul sito adobe ma non modifichi una cippa
<LostInMyHead> newwbe: ne esistono alcuni che comunque non fanno tutte le cose che fa acrobat
<jester-> pure su winz se non cacci la credit quello a ufo non ti fa fare una sega
<newwbe> nn ho capito son nuovo di qui
<LostInMyHead> devi rovarli per vedere se vanno bene er te
<newwbe> non ho credit card son dispoccupato
<newwbe> !info flpsed
<ubot-it> flpsed (source: flpsed): a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (quantal), package size 34 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jester-> newwbe: http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/
<jester-> linx e .deb
<newwbe> ah esite adobe per linux dici ?
<jester-> ma legge e basta
<newwbe> ufffa
<TaLaDo> e si quello gratuito si
<jester-> newwbe: trolli o cosa http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/
<newwbe> non mi serve per leggere ama per modificarli
<jester-> newwbe: nemmeno in winz adobe gratis non ti modifica una cippa
<TaLaDo> newwbe, come detto prima usa libreoffice
<TaLaDo> ma se non è roba aperta non mdifichi nulla
<newwbe> si lo so esiste l acrobat  per ceare no?
<TaLaDo> si a pagamento
<TaLaDo> oppure usi libreoffice
<newwbe> lo so quello
<TaLaDo> newwbe, e se lo sai allora che vuoi ? :)
<newwbe> avevo chiesto se ESISTE un software equivalente per aprire modificare e salvare  i file gia' pronti .pdf, in linux, mi pare chiara la richiesta no?
<newwbe> si o no
<cristian_c> newwbe, penso di sì, anche se non ha senso
<cristian_c> o ne ha poco
<newwbe> aspe'
<newwbe> sono su precise e gnome aspetta
<cristian_c> ?
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> newwbe: per modificare pdfedit
<jester-> e 4
<LostInMyHead> per modificare esistono delle alternative...ma che cacchio lo riscrivo a fare... ti ho già risposto più volte
<jester-> oppure flpsed che nei repo sta
<newwbe> office apre i file PDF scusa ?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<newwbe> il writer dici ?
<LostInMyHead> anche PDF Mod
<newwbe> e li modifichi li'?
<jester-> sta credenza che linux faccia miracoli a gratis
<newwbe> ciao
<newwbe> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<newwbe> bello
<cassy> giorno
<cassy> cristian_c: ci 6?
<cassy> non so se centra con quello che abbiamo fatto ieri, oggi ho scaricato degli aggiornamenti di sistema, ma mi dà un errore W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<cassy> ho anche un problema con il kernel e virtualbox, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<LostInMyHead> saranno tutti in pausa pranzo
<cassy> no problem LostInMyHead :)
<cristian_c> cassy, che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<cassy> cristian_c: di preciso non lo sono, ho confermato gli aggiornamenti automatici di ubuntu
<cassy> non lo so*
<cristian_c> cassy, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cassy> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5570412/
<cristian_c> cassy, quali pacchetti sono presenti nel ppa di jdownloader?
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> cassy, nel forum ce ti hanno detto?
<cassy> sul forum ho solo cercato per ora, poi ho visto quell errore negli aggiornamenti e sono passato qui
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<cristian_c> cassy, sudo apt-get update
<busy87> salve, ho un problema con glx cairo-dock e firefox, se firefox è minimizzato e apro un link da un'altra sorgente.. si apre il link ma scompare la barra di firefox (quella con la x,- e il quadrato)
<busy87> ù.ù
<busy87> help me xD
<cristian_c> !aiuto | busy87
<ubot-it> busy87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> cristian_c ho fatto la domanda ù.ù
<cristian_c> busy87, da dove hai preso cairo dock?
<busy87> cristian_c dai repository ufficilai
<busy87> cristian_c mi succede solo quando firefox è minimizzato..
<busy87> se è ingrandito no..
<cristian_c> busy87, cosa intendi con 'barra di firefox'?
<busy87> cristian_c la barra dove c'è la x (per chiudere)
<busy87> capito? xD
<busy87> come si chiama?
<cristian_c> busy87, ah, ok
<cristian_c> busy87, accade soltanto con firefox?
<busy87> si cristian_c
<busy87> solo con firefox apro i link xD
<cristian_c> busy87, quindi la finestra si massimizza?
<busy87> si cristian_c
<busy87> si massimizza e scompare la barra
<busy87> se apro il link con la finestra massimizzata invece nn succede
<cristian_c> busy87, stesso problema anche con il client mail?
<busy87> cristian_c nn lo so..
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> come posso provare?
<cristian_c> clic su un indirizzo mail
<cristian_c> XD
<busy87> ah giusto xD
<busy87> no cristian_c
<busy87> con thunderbind funge
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> busy87, con altri browser?
<busy87> ho chrome.. ma nn ho provato
<cristian_c> prova
<cassy> cristian_c: fatto ed ora va anche virtual box
<cassy> grazie mille :))
<busy87> cristian_c con chorme nn da problemi
<cristian_c> cassy, di niente
<cristian_c> cassy, visto che si risolve?
<cristian_c> :D
<busy87> cristian_c niente ? xD
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1067951
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1067951 in compiz "Firefox randomly loses window decoration in Gnome Classic (Compiz)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> busy87, sei su unity?
<busy87> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<busy87> solo cairo-dock
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> nn mi piace unity xD
<cristian_c> busy87, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<busy87> cairo-dock
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> ?
<cristian_c> busy87, prova a guardare nel link relativo a launchpad
<busy87> cristian_c quello che mi hai linkato?
<cristian_c> sì
<busy87> ok
<busy87> cristian_c eseguendo compiz --replace.. riappare il bordo..
<busy87> cristian_c caduto ù.ù
<busy87> cristian_c stavo dicendo... con il comando compiz --replace il bordo riappare..
<busy87> xò il problema nn si risolve
<pavel_> ciao
<pavel_> ki mi aiuta a usare ubuntu?
<busy87> !help | pavel_
<ubot-it> pavel_: http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<busy87> xD
<pavel_> help
<pavel_> posso installare ubuntu con win 7?
<pavel_> cioè posso farlo partire dal windows
<pavel_> ?
<busy87> pavel_ virtual machine
<pavel_> sono agli inizi vorrei capere come fare
<pavel_> devo installare una virtual machine
<pavel_> ?
<busy87> pavel_ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+su+virtualbox
<busy87> ;)
<pavel_> funziona correttamente?
<pavel_> non perdo niente di win 7 spero
<busy87> no pavel_
<busy87> lavorerai su una macchina virtuale
<pavel_> grazie  busy 87
<pavel_> ma dopo per altre domande ti posso disturbare?
<akis24> salve
<danieleandalucia> ciao
<danieleandalucia> cè qualcuno al quale posso porre un paio di domande??
<fra_dolcino> ciao uso ubuntu 12.04 con gnome classic, vorrei togliere o cambiare il suono di avvio, di default dovrebbe esserci un'opzione nelle applicazioni d'avvio in cui togliere la spunta alla voce gnome-audio, quella voce purtroppo non mi compare
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, in genere poni la domanda e aspetti un po', forse qualcuno risponde
<danieleandalucia> grazie....
<danieleandalucia> sono un po nel casino con 12.04... e qua in spagna quando parli di ubuntu manco sanno che è... :-(
<danieleandalucia> adesso ho scaricato la versione 12.10 ma nn so come intallarla...ahahaha
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, per passare da 12.04 a 12.10 basta fare upgrade usando update-manager (quello che usi per fare gli aggiornamenti)
<fra_dolcino> non c'è bisogno di fare l'installazione da capo a meno che non ci sia qualche motivo particolare
<danieleandalucia> asp provo
<danieleandalucia> non so dovè....
<busy87> danieleandalucia ti sconsiglio di passare dalla 12.04 alla 12.10
<danieleandalucia> scusa fra...non sono molto pratico..
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, comunque ci sono centinaia di guide, a partire da quella ufficiale sul sito italiano di ubuntu
<danieleandalucia> grazie busy...è quello che sto tentendo di fare....
<fra_dolcino> ha detto sconsiglio non consiglio
<danieleandalucia> fra...sono partito da li ed ho scaricato 743 mb...
<danieleandalucia> ahhhhhhhhh
<danieleandalucia> ahahahaah
<fra_dolcino> ormai l'hai fatto, ma non dovrebbe succedere niente di tragico
<busy87> danieleandalucia ho detto che nn ti conviene -.-"
<busy87> la 12.04 è una lts
<danieleandalucia> si
<danieleandalucia> ma ormai ho scaricato
<fra_dolcino> semplicemente le LTS sono più stabili, gli aggiornamenti non portano a dei cambiamenti che possono disorientare l'utente neofita
<danieleandalucia> vi posso dire in breve quello che mi è successo?
<busy87> fra_dolcino le lts sono supportate x lungo tempo
<busy87> infatti significa long term support
<busy87> le versioni normali sono supportate x circa un anno
<fra_dolcino> busy87, ok, ma spesso capita che introducono dei piccoli cambiamenti nelle version intermedie
<busy87> certo.. i cambiamenti ci sono
<danieleandalucia> alcuni giorni fa curiosando,ho visto un'icona con scritto test...e li ho fatti....solo che nn avevo letto di chiudere prima ogni applicazione,cosi mi son trovato a nn avere piu l'audio da youtube e da vari siti da dove posso vedere la tv italiana...
<danieleandalucia> stamani quando ho riacceso il pc,non mi si collegava piu....e quando è ripartito andava pianissimo....
<danieleandalucia> uso un'adsl con 20 mega (12 effettivi)
<danieleandalucia> quindi ho pensato di riistallare il 12.04,ma ho visto la versione 1210....tutto qui...consigli?
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, non so cosa sia questa icona "test"...
<danieleandalucia> il problema è che qua non cè nessuno in grado di metterci le mani....mi trovo a 100 km da gibilterra...
<danieleandalucia> telo spiego meglio
<danieleandalucia> si chiama test del sistema...cè un monitor con sfondo verde e una V bianca
<danieleandalucia> allicazioni e risorse/strum di sistema/amministr/test del sistema
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, ho capito ora, ma non saprei perché il test di sistema dovrebbe comprometterti il funzionamento dell'audio
<akis24> danieleandalucia:per cambiare le impostazioni dei suoni di sistema dovresti cliccare sull'icona a forma di altoparlante sulla barra superiore e poi imposti come vuoi
<danieleandalucia> boh...il tutto è successo dopo avere fatto questo....
<akis24> clicca col destro e poi > preferenze audio > effetti sonori
<danieleandalucia> grazie  akis...l'ho fatto ma secondo lui è tt ok....
<danieleandalucia> tutto on
<danieleandalucia> credete sia possibile reinstallare  la 12.04 lts?
<akis24> certo
<akis24> ma che prb hai ?
<danieleandalucia> magari è la soluzione giusta
<akis24> vedi tu come preferisci..
<fra_dolcino> non gli funziona più l'audio con lo streaming, youtube e simili
<danieleandalucia> manca il volume su you tube e vari siti di tv streaming e inoltre mi ha rallenteto un casino
<akis24> hai installato i codec ?
<danieleandalucia> akis...perdonami,ma sono assolutamente negato....
<jovchaos> salve, io sto provando ad installare monodevelop. Ho scaricato il source da monodevelop.com/Download  e ho provato a compilare: http://nopaste.info/656db845ec.html   mi dice che manca 'glib-sharp-2.0'   Come posso installarlo? in che pacchetto lo trovo?
<pavel7> ho istallato la virtual machine su win 7 come faccio partire ubuntu ki mi aiuta?
<pavel7> dove trovo i programmi sono alle prime armi
<akis24> danieleandalucia forse se reinstalli fai prima .....
<danieleandalucia> si infatti....
<danieleandalucia> ora ci provo...qualche consiglio per un ignorante?
<pavel7> ?????
<akis24> danieleandalucia installa la 12.04.2 lts
<fra_dolcino> danieleandalucia, leggi la wiki di ubuntu prima di fare qualsiasi cosa
<pavel7> ki mi aiuta
<danieleandalucia> ok raga...provo...in qualsiasi caso torno e vi dico...gracias de todo
<akis24> pavel7 se qualcuno sa' risponde..
<akis24> a proposito pavel7 monodevelop si trova su ubuntu software center
<akis24> installalo da li
<pavel7> io ho la virtual machine aperta ora come  trovo il software cenetr?
<akis24> mai usato virtual machine..
<jovchaos> akis24, ubuntu software centre dice che Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<akis24> e dipende forse dalla versione che ha provato a installare..
<akis24> se usa quella presente nell' usc dovrebbe fare tutto da solo :)
<danieleandalucia> bene...non riesco a trovare dove poter reinstallare il 12.04 lts....
<Hini> ciao a tutti
<Hini> sto avendo dei problemi con un'installazione di Ubuntu, e sono alle prime armi. C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?
<jester-> !dettagli | Hini
<ubot-it> Hini: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Serpico> ciao
<Hini> ok. Ho provato ad installare Kubuntu su un netbook dove era preesistente Windows 7. Ho scaricato il file .iso, ho creato una pennetta usb bootabile, ci ho caricato dentro l'immagine e ho dato avvio all'installazione. L'installazione è andata avanti tranquillamente ma ho avuto dei problemi con la fase di creazione delle partizioni, temo. Adesso quando accendo il pc posso avviare normalmente Windows7, oppure avviare Kubuntu
<Hini> in questo secondo caso, però, mi chiede username e password. Inserendoli, appare il prompt dei comandi e nulla più.
<Hini> (fine dettagli)
<Hini> Ora ho preparato una nuova pennetta con Ubuntu, e vorrei sapere se posso provare a installarla "sopra" l'installazione di Kubuntu finita male.
<jester-> Hini: ocme l'hai fatta la penna
<jester-> come
<Hini> Questa che ho adesso con unetbootin e un iso scaricato via torrent
<Hini> scaricata*
<jester-> Hini: ok allora prima di fare la penna controlla md5sum della iso, pare che la 13.04 vada come un treno sui netbook
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> Hini: mo ti scrivo come installare sopra
<Hini> Io ho scaricato la 12.10 :|
<Hini> e comunque il checksum è negativo, purtroppo
<jester-> Hini: la partizionamento scegli manuale o altro, attivi la partizione su cui è kubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, montare come /   se non spunti formattare passa sopra sostituendo il sistema e preservando i dati
<jester-> Hini: perchè non provi la 13.04
<jester-> Hini: tanto dando sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade avrai lo teso sistma al momento del rilascio
<Hini> non so, ho seguito il link "download" dalla homepage, è andato diretto sulla 12.10, quindi pensavo fosse l'ultima
<jester-> Hini: dopo la prima volta che usi installa accanto devi comunque usare altro/maunale
<jester-> Hini: è l'ultima, la 13.04 è ancora halpa quasi beta
<jester-> Hini: scarica diretto non il torrent
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<Hini> Perché mi consigli la 13.04 e poi mi linki la 12.10? :|
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jester-> vedi un po te
<jester-> Hini: controlla sempre il sum
<Hini> sì ma capiamoci un attimo sulla versione... mi era sembrato di capire che mi consigliassi la 13.04 ma poi mi hai linkato la 12.10, quella che ho scaricato io appunto e che è scaricabile dal sito... Mi sfugge qualcosa!
<jester-> Hini:  per la 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Hini> ok
<Hini> idee su cosa possa essere successo all'installazione precedente? perché si ferma al prompt dei comandi?
<jester-> Hini: avendo errore la iso è venuta installazione farolocca
<Hini> di quella non avevo controllato l'md5sum, in effetti
<Hini> è così frequente che ci siano errori durante il download dell'immagine?
<jester-> capita non di rado
<Hini> mi stupisce che comuque abbia terminato l'installazione correttamente
<Hini> e una volta che c'è la schermata di richiesta nome utente e password, come faccio ad "uscire" e riavviare? l'unica che ho trovato e col pulsante di accensione ma non mi pare sano
<Hini> non c'è un comando tipo "reboot" ?
<jester-> se ti da la tty (bash) ti logghi e dai sudo rebbot
<jester-> sudo reboot
<Hini> mo provo
<jester-> Hini: la pass la scrivi ma non la vedi
<Hini> sì questa cosa l'avevo intuita :)
<Hini> domanda: per "eliminare" questa installazioen farlocca, devo ritrovare la password? :|
<jester-> Hini: te l'ho scritto sopra cosa dovresti fare
<jester-> reinstlallare
<IVAN__> ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto!! Ho acquistato un pc con windows 8 e non sono rimasto soddisfatto. Avevo provato per qualche settimana ubuntu sul vecchio pc e ho pensato di usarlo su questo nuovo. Ho scaricato ubuntu 12.10 e fatto una chiavetta. ho modificato l'elenco boot del bios per far partire ubuntu
<jester-> da maunle altro
<Hini> ok
<jester-> <jester-> Hini: la partizionamento scegli manuale o altro, attivi la partizione su cui è kubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, montare come /   se non spunti formattare passa sopra sostituendo il sistema e preservando i dati
<Hini> ok, grazie!
<jester-> Hini: se non hai dati meglio formattarla
<jester-> IVAN__: quindi?
<IVAN__> dopo qualche giorno di prova ho deciso di installarlo, ma ora non parte ne windows nw ubuntu...riesco solo a farlo partire da usb
<jester-> IVAN__: cioè hai installato o no
<IVAN__> si si installato ma all'avvio mi da errore e va nel bios
<jester-> IVAN__: ti da il menu di avvio solo con la usb collegata?
<tonino> ciao a tutti
<IVAN__> ho provato a reinstallarlo ma vedo che è già installato
<jester-> IVAN__: ti da il menu di avvio solo con la usb collegata?
<jester-> rispondi alle doande
<jester-> domande
<IVAN__> no, con l'usb mi da il grub e lo faccio partire, se la stacco mi porta al bios
<jester-> IVAN__: adesso sei in ubuntu?
<IVAN__> si, da usb
<jester-> IVAN__: apri un terminale
<IVAN__> ok
<jester-> IVAN__:  spe, hai installato su partizione accanto a winz o su una usb
<jester-> IVAN__: comunque dai il comando: sudo fdisk -l  e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | IVAN__
<ubot-it> IVAN__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<IVAN__> ok
<IVAN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5570940/
<IVAN__> volevo installarlo accanto a windows perchè su windows avevo un po di dati che spero di non aver perso
<jester-> IVAN__: hai uefi qundo dai: sudo parted -l
<IVAN__> uefi?
<IVAN__> devo dare il comando sudo parted -l ?
<jester-> si è stanno adotando tutti il sistema mac non c'è piu il bios
<jester-> IVAN__: si e poi nel paste
<IVAN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5570959/
<jester-> IVAN__: hai fatto un casino ti sei sgato winz
<jester-> segato
<jester-> IVAN__: comunque da terminale sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> IVAN__: e sudo update-grub
<IVAN__> e quindi non riesco a recuperare piu' i dati?
<jester-> IVAN__: hai piallato tutto pure la ripristino
<jester-> gli hai detto usa l'intero disco
<jester-> a meno che la ripristino è nscosta ma non penso
<IVAN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5570973/
<jester-> IVAN__: hai scassato anche la efi
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> IVAN__: segui il punto Riparazione bootloader della guida
<IVAN__> di peggio non potevo fare....mannangia a me!!!! quindi non ho modo di recuperare i file?
<jester-> IVAN__: assolutamente no ma vedi de per caso il ripristino di winz c'è ancora
<jester-> IVAN__: vadi il man del pc di solito è un tasto Fx al boot
<jester-> IVAN__: controlliamo se ha il flag di boot
<jester-> IVAN__: apri gparted, fai uno shot del desktop e mettilo in imagebin
<jester-> IVAN__: apri gparted, fai uno shot del desktop e mettilo in imagebin1iame
<IVAN__> e come?
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<IVAN__> ok
<jester-> IVAN__: se giparted (editor partizioni) installalo sudo apt-get install gparted
<IVAN__> la foto del desktop si fa con ctrl stamp e poi dove la incollo? scusami ma ne so poco di ubuntu
<jester-> IVAN__: tasto stamp
<jester-> !image | IVAN__
<ubot-it> IVAN__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<IVAN__> tasto stamp ok, ma dopo non riesco ad incollarla su desktop
<jester-> IVAN__: la mette in immagini penso
<Hini> (jester-, una cosa al volo: dove trovo l'md5sum della 13.04 ?)
<IVAN__> non riesco ad incollarla
<dattero> Hini hai scaricato una daily live?
<Hini> dattero credo di sì, dal link postato da jester- poco sopra
<Hini> dattero http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jester-> Hini: dovrebbe stare nella pagina di download
<dattero> Hini controlla qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<dattero> Ah Kubuntu...
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<Hini> grazie!!
<ScrappyCocco> heilà a tutti
<ScrappyCocco> come state?
<IVAN__> riesco ad incollarla solo su un documento libreoffice writer
<Hini> [giusto per aggiornare, sto facendo la pennetta con unetbootin e la iso della 13.04, il checksum era ok]
<IVAN__> ok tasto stamp ma non riesco ad incollarla su desktop, riesco a metterla su un doc libreoffice writer
<Hini> [nel frattempo ho recuperato la password, prima che faccio il reboot da pennetta usb c'è qualcosa che posso vedere da linea di comando, per capire cosa fosse andato storto?
<Hini> tipo vedere le partizioni attualmente esistenti...]
<dattero> Hini durante il boot unetbootin ti crea una voce "check disc defect" per controllare se il pennino è riuscito
<IVAN__> jester  su imagebin non riesco a mettere file .odt
<Hini> dattero, mi riferivo all'installazione precedente ;) cmq non resisto, mo provo a installare 13.04 e speriamo bene!
<dattero> Hini ma la 13.04 è in alpha 2 occhio :)
<Hini> me l'ha consigliata jester- :P
<Hini> tanto è il mio primo contatto con linux
<jester-> IVAN__: devi fare una foto al desktop
<Hini> se va male, manco me ne rendo conto...
<jester-> IVAN__:  cerca snapshoot
<jester-> se hai kde , se gnome tasto stamp
<IVAN__> ok
<dattero> Hini con la 13.04 in alpha 2 potresti avere dei problemi... magari installa la 12.04.2 o al massimo la 12.10.
<jester-> dattero: si è segato tutto hd installando
<jester-> dattero: tanto vale che su un lptop ci metta 12.04
<jester-> 13.04
<jester-> e se kubuntu il supporto uefi è su 13.04
<Hini> ditemi voi, io avevo fatto la pennetta con la 12.10, mo l'ho rifatta con la 13.04
<dattero> jester- anche sulla 12.04.2 o sbaglio?
<jester-> dattero: ubuntu salla 12.04
<dattero> jester- io so che hanno introdotto il supporto uefi sulla 12.04.2 e hanno inserito anche un nuovo kernel per far si che ubuntu supporti nuovo hardware. Hini prova con la 13.04 come ti ha consigliato jester- vai tranquillo.
<Hini> ok, procedo
<jester-> IVAN__: comunque ti conviene vedere se funza ancora il ripristino, se non usa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI   segui Riparazione bootloader
<jester-> dattero: male che vada reinstalla e ci passa un po di tempo
<jester-> e impara
<Hini> ok, ho settato nel bios il boot prima dalla pennetta
<jester-> Hini: devi farlo con la penna attaccata o non la vede
<Hini> ma poi riavviando va comunque nel menù di scelta tra ubuntu, windows, windows loader etc
<Hini> è attaccata
<jester-> Hini: occho che devi fare un manuale stavolta nè
<Hini> ne riconosce anche marca e modello -.-
<jester-> codresti avere anche un menu boot da tasto Fx
<jester-> dovresti*
<Hini> eh?
<jester-> di solito lo vedi al boot alla prima schermata
<jester-> Hini: pigiando un tasto F ti da menu di boot
<jester-> senore che non sia il pc nonno
<jester-> sempre*
<Hini> la prima schermata, se ho capito cosa intendi, all'inizio non era nemmeno visualizzata
<Hini> entrando nel bios non so come, ho disabilitato la funzione che la nascondeva
<Hini> ora appare tipo per un mezzo secondo
<jester-> Hini: come accendi di solito vedi che fa il bios
<jester-> Hini: F2 F6 F8
<Hini> f2 entra nel bios
<jester-> prova f6
<jester-> te lo dice in basso avviando
<jester-> ma fai fatica a leggere che va in fretta
<Hini> posso  copiarti cosa dice?
<Hini> sì, ho fatto un video dello schermo con il cellulare e ho preso il fotogramma...
<jester-> Hini: insomma avvia la usb con la live
<Hini> sennò mica riuscivo a leggere
<jester-> fa vedre la foto
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Hini> f2 to run setup, esc for BBS POPUP, f4 to execute Asus EZ Flash, F9 for image recovery
<Hini> queste son le 4 opzioni
<jester->  esc for BBS POPUP
<jester-> Hini: è esc
<jester-> prova che è comodo
<Hini> ok
<Hini> rettangolini blu, con l'ordine di boot da scegliere
<jester-> scegli usb
<Hini> SATA etc et (il disco rigido), SanDisk Cruzer Edge, oppure UEFI: Sandisk Cruzer
<Hini> la pennetta c'è 2 volte nell'elenco
<Hini> con UEFI prima, oppure senza
<jester-> Hini: si hanno due partizioni la prima con dentro roba winz prova uefi sandisk
<jester-> se non va sarà l'altra
<Hini> dato l'ok su uefi: sandisk
<jester-> Hini: hi la 64 bit vero?
<Hini> va nella schermata nera di GNU GRUB
<jester-> hai
<jester-> Hini: la 32 la va no con uefi
<Hini> con le opzioni di avvio (Ubuntu, opzioni di ubuntu, memory test, memory test, windows7, win7 loader)
<Hini> a cosa ti riferisci?
<Hini> all'iso che ho scaricato?
<Hini> alla pennetta?
<jester-> Hini: ha piazzato grub su usb
<Hini> al windows?
<jester-> Hini: si all'iso saricata
<jester-> amd-64?
<Hini> no, l'iso ho preso la 32
<jester-> Hini: scaricati la 64 che altrimenti non va il boot
<jester-> Hini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> Hini: per quello non va
<IVAN__> jester scusa ma si era scollegato da internet e non me ne ero accorto
<Hini> dai , davvero? ma è la terza che scarico
<jester-> Hini: leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Hini> cmq sto grub appare anche senza pennetta inserita
<Hini> ok leggo
<jester-> IVAN__: non che anche tu hai preso la 64bit?
<IVAN__> si ho scaricato la 64bit
<jester-> IVAN__: allora devi ripristnare il boot
<jester-> Hini: Preparativi
<jester-> Procurarsi un CD/DVD live o una live usb di Ubuntu 64 bit (l'unica versione che supporta l'UEFI).
<Hini> sì ho letto
<jester-> te capì?
<Hini> sigh
<Hini> posso dire che sto cedendo?
<jester-> a volte si perdono ore per una cazzata
<Hini> avevo capito che era complicato, ma mica fino a sto punto
<jester-> Hini: non pensare che installare winz sia piu facile
<IVAN__> io sono collegato con la usb live a 64
<jester-> IVAN__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI   Riparazione bootloader
<jester-> IVAN__: ma hai installato una 32 o 64
<Hini> jester, lo è, o almeno avendol ofatto 50 volte ormai per me lo è mentre questo è tutto nuovo :P
<Hini> ho ripristinato windows7 oggi pomeriggio su sto pc e ha fatto tutto da sè :P
<jester-> Hini: impari che male non fa
<Hini> cmq non è un buon motivo per preferirlo
<IVAN__> ok
<jester-> Hini: se scegliusa tutto il disco fa tutto da solo come winz
<jester-> ma sega tutto
<Hini> guarda per me andava anche bebe
<Hini> bene*
<jester-> ma no, winz va tenuto
<Hini> sì ok era per dire
<jester-> visto che linux è alternativa e non spstituto
<Hini> ma devi ammetterre che per installare win non serve sapere cosa sia una partizione
<Hini> mentre per mettere ubuntu mi sono trovato davanti a una schermata un po' più tosta
<Hini> poi ok che imparare male non fa, son d'accordo
<Hini> dicevo solo che "pensavo" l'avessero semplificato di più
<Hini> tutto qui
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Hini: le partizioni sono una casino comunque
<Cenerentolo> come posso bloccare siti indesiderati dalle ricerche google con firefox?
<Hini> avendo accesso alla riga di comando di grub
<Hini> non posso "cancellare" l'installazione di ubuntu?
<Hini> :(
<jester-> Hini: no devi formattare e ripristinare il boot
<jester-> Hini: o fare nouva intallazione sulla medesima partizione
<Hini> ok
<jester-> IVAN__: penso che non hai dato il punto di mount alla efi installando
<Hini> già che devo riscaricare la 64bit
<jester-> Hini: si
<Hini> quale prendo?
<Hini> ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, 12.10, 13.04 ?
<Hini> io mi ero orientato sulla kub perché mi pareva, dalla descrizione, più leggera
<Hini> dovendo andare su un netbook con 1giga di ram
<Hini> su cui win7 è lentissssssimo
<Hini> voi concordate?
<jester-> Hini: poi andrai in manule o altro che sia, attivi la linux, modifica, usare come ext4 montare come / formattare  e la sda1 la monti come efi
<jester-> Hini: sarà lento anche linux
<Hini> wow :D
<Hini> sei ottimista!
<jester-> Hini: e spera che la cpu sia 64 bit
<jester-> Hini: a meno che hai il bios legacy da abilitare
<Hini> no, la cpu è 32 credo, per quello avevo preso la 32bit
<Hini> "credo"
<jester-> è strano un pc con efi e cpu a 32
<jester-> altrienti non installi
<dod> e' impossibile non strano
<jester-> ifi è roba recente se non è un mac
<dod> uefi su motherboard con chipset per cpu a 32bit che non fanno piu' da un pezzo....
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> Hini: ma con la usb collegata funza?
<Hini> jester, non te lo so dire, avevo fatto direttamente l'istallazione
<Hini> non mi interessava usarlo dalla pennetta
<Hini> come lo scopro se la cpu è 32 o 64?
<jester-> Hini: alternativa sarebbe installare grub sulla penna e poi devi avviare da usb per andare in linux
<jester-> senza partirà diretto winz
<Hini> jester, senza penna inserita va in grub
<Hini> e da lì posso scegliere win7 o ubuntu
<Hini> solo che oltre username e pw non vado
<jester-> Hini: reinstalla va come da guida ma usa la 64bit
<jester-> secondo me se non è oc patacca patacca la supporta, se non te lo dice al boot
<Hini> jester, perdonami :), non ti capisco
<Hini> supporta chi cosa?
<Hini> il pc supporta la 64 bit di linux?
<jester-> Hini: la 64 bit
<Hini> beh ma me lo auguro :) visto che la sto scaricando apposta
<jester-> Hini: se non la supprta manco si avvia la live e te lo dice
<Hini> se la 32 dite che non va
<jester-> Hini: come vedi da guida la 32 non supporta uefi
<jester-> tutto li
<Hini> appunto, se la 32 non supporta la uefi, la 64 andrà bene per forza
<Hini> o ce n'è una terza versione?
<jester-> Hini: nel setup da f vedi ozione bois legacy?
<jester-> bios legacy
<jester-> Hini: o 32 o 64
<jester-> Hini: se hai bios legacy lo abiliti e torna mbr
<Hini> mbr?
<jester-> Hini: dai prova a vedere se la live a 64 si avvia
<Hini> e come la faccio partire la live?
<jester-> Hini: per live si intende la isso che hai messo su usb
<jester-> live = sistema non installato su hd
<Hini> sì, fin qui ci sono
<Hini> ma te l'ho detto cosa succede con la penna inserita
<IVAN__> jester ma facendo la riparazione bootloader ripristino solo ubuntu?
<Hini> per quello dicevo "come faccio a farla partire la live"
<jester-> IVAN__: la guida dice che poi dovrebbe paritre, una volta che sei in ubuntu winz lo becca con sudo update-grub
<Hini> comunque dal BIOS non vedo niente che riguardo BIOS legacy
<jester-> Hini: fai partire sta live a 64
<jester-> che se non va è inutile disquisire
<Hini> jester non ci stiamo capendo :(
<Hini> per fare partire la 64, come dici te, dovrei fare una nuova penna
<Hini> non è che ho tutte le iso di tutte le versioni qui...
<IVAN__> non riesco a trovare i Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 64 bit, mi porta a  Download linux-secure-12.10-32bit.iso (787.3 MB)
<Hini> quindi, prima chiedevo: già che devo scaricare una a 64, quale scarico?
<IVAN__> è uguale?
<jester-> IVAN__: ma la leggi la guida o no
<jester-> IVAN__: poi dice che la devi scrivere su cd la iso
<jester-> IVAN__: prima proverei pigiando al boot il tasto F2 a vedere se ripristina winz
<IVAN__> ok ci provo
<errebi07> da qualche giorno non riesco ad accedere al forum ubuntu
<ale_> buonasera
<jester-> errebi07: ne senso che non apre la pagina o sei bannato
<ale_> vorrei porre un quesito e non so se questa è la sede appropriata
<jester-> se non proponi non si puo sapere
<errebi07> la freccia continua a girare ma la pagina non si apre
<jester-> errebi07: va lenta ma a me si apre
<jester-> errebi07: con firefox?
<jester-> errebi07: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/  ?
<ale_> vorrei sapere quale versione di ubunto posso utilizzare da mettere su il mio vecchio hp dv9000, utilizzando i 64 bit e un secondo hd SSd
<errebi07> sì uso firefox ma non si apre nemmeno dopo una giornata
<jester-> ale_: la cpu è a 64? e quanta ram?
<ale_> 4G per il momento ma poi in seguito vorrei aumentare
<ale_> 4Gb
<jester-> ale_: secondo me la noramale 12.10
<jester-> ale_: che al partiziomamento metterai su ssd
<ale_> scusa l'ignoranza: ma se installo insieme a windods è uguale o perdo qualcosa? inoltre come faccio per i drivers? li trova da solo?
<jester-> facendogli usare tutto il disco
<jester-> ale_: i driver li ha il kernel, prova da live e vedi se funza tutto
<jester-> ale_: per installare sul disco di winz devi scegliere installa accanto e prima deframmentare winz
<ale_> effettivamente ora il mio pc lavora a 32bit ma ho letto che se utilizzo il sistema operativo piusto puo lavorare anche a 64. Ti risulta?
<jester-> ale_: se la cpu èa 32 a 32 va che cpu hai se core 2 è 64
<ale_> posso fare cosi: installo su secondo hd ssd insieme con winz, poi vedo come funziona, poi formatto wind e tengo tutto con ubunto
<ale_> confermo core2 Duo
<jester-> ale_: è 64
<ale_> la mia procedura a 19:45 è fattibile?
<jester-> ale_: ??
<ale_> installo su secondo hd ssd insieme con winz, poi vedo come funziona, poi formatto wind e tengo tutto con ubunto
<jester-> ale_: DEVI DECIDERE dove metterla
<ale_> hdd
<jester-> ale_: ma iwnz è su ssd?
<ale_> ssd
<jester-> o su hd
<ale_> hd
<ale_> no sull'altra
<jester-> ??
<jester-> ale_: ssd da giga?
<ale_> 1° hd con win, 2°ssd con ubunto
<ale_> ssd devo comprarlo, mettero quello che trovero
<jester-> ale_: al pertizionamento abiliti ssd e scegli usa tutto il disco
<IVAN__> jester ho provato dal bios nel boot a premere f2 e tutti i tasti f ma niente
<jester-> ale_: suppongo che hai una solo partizione con winz adesso
<ale_> affermativo
<jester-> IVAN__: fai sto ripristino boot loadere
<jester-> ale_: quanto spsazio hai libero in winz
<IVAN__> jester quale era il link scusami
<jester-> !uefi
<ale_> 10Gb su 220Gb
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> ale_: con 10 giga ci fai nulla
<jester-> anche prchè qualcosa a winz bisogna lasciare
<ale_> appunto, metto un ssd e metto ubunto li, ma se lascio anche winz mi rallenta o no?
<jester-> o prendi un hd piu grande o non ci va altro
<jester-> ale_: il pc è predisposto per alloggiare una ssd?
<ale_> si
<jester-> ale_: e costerà molto meno un hd nuovo
<jester-> ale_: allora attrezzalo con la ssd che poi si installa
<ale_> Merci
<jester-> ssd di un 150 giga
<ale_> ok
<jester-> se 20 ancora meglio
<jester-> 200
<ale_> vedo, compro e mi faccio rivedere. Grazie
<jester-> ok
<ale_> saluti
<jester-> cià
<IVAN__> jester  è questo quello che devo scaricare? prima di fare ancora più danno chiedo. la guida parla di ubuntusecure remix 64bit, ma il link mi porta a linux secure 32 bit!!  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/
<IVAN__> forse devo disabilitare secure boot come dice nella guida
<IVAN__> riavvio e provo
<Hini> jester-
<Hini> fatta la pennetta, inserita, riavvio, premo ESC, dal menu scelto UEFI: Sandisk e finisco nella schermata di Grub
<Hini> se invece scelgo Sandisk (quello senza la scritta UEFI), arrivo nel menu di Unetbootin
<Hini> allora do "try ubuntu without installing" come dice la guida
<Hini> ma mi dice "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<Hini> deduco di non avere la cpu a 64bit, come in effetti avevo detto
<Hini> che faccio ora?
<jester-> Hini: non hai un core2 a 64
<jester-> Hini: con la 32 nada ubuntu in uefi
<_kill> ciao a tutti
<IVAN__> uifi
<IVAN__> !uifi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uifi'
<_kill> qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano con un problema di condivisione stampante ?
<nicola> oiii
<_kill> ei
<_kill> ?
<nicola> cos'è questo programma?
<Marcooooo> Buonasera a tutti
<Marcooooo> problema riscaldamento netbook con ubuntu 12.10 qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
<Marcooooo> c'è qualcuno disponibile per favore ?
<_kill> non è un programma
<_kill> è una chat irc
<_kill> xD
<matrix> salve a tutti
<matrix> ubuntu e andato in panico sistema in panico
<matrix> ci sei
<matrix> salve ciao
<matrix> salve
<matrix> ce qualchuno
<matrix> salve
<matrix> salve a tutti
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ciao... vorrei passare a KDE da Gnome-Shell senza fare danni: ho Ubuntu 12.10
<Fetentone> chi è quell'anima buona che mi aiuta???
<Fetentone> (non voglio altre partizioni che abbiano in comune la /home) grazie
<Fetentone> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Fetentone> posso pagare...
<Fetentone> ...in natura!
<Fetentone> :D
<elisir> ciao
<elisir> c'è qualcuno?
<Greyzard> avete mai provato ad installare jahshaka su Ubuntu 12.10?
<Greyzard> altrimenti noto come cinefx
<Skyp> ciao
<Skyp> ce qualcuno?
<Tonino> buonasera!
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-28
<enzotib> giorno
<rsta> ciao a tutti!
<rsta> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con xubuntu?
<akis24> buongiorno
<Corvomitico> Salve, avrei una domanda da porre
<Corvomitico> ACER - AS5750Z-B962G32MNKK  per questo pc è meglio il 32 o il 64 bit?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dig> ihola! Mr Jester
<Greyzard> potete aiutarmi ad installare Jhashaka su Ubuntu 12.10?
<jester-> Greyzard: Jhashaka  sarebbe?
<Greyzard> un programma per l'editing video
<jester-> Greyzard: che non è nei repo?
<Greyzard> temo di no, altrimenti avrei già provveduto ad installarlo comodamente da li
<Greyzard> ho scaricato una cartella da cui dovrei compilarlo ed installarlo, ma non so come fare
<jester-> Greyzard: è un programma winz e hai trovato la versione linux?
<Greyzard> l'ho scaricato dal sito di Jhashaka
<jester-> Greyzard: di solito allegano file readme e install con le indicazioni per compilare, non è sempre uguale
<Greyzard> http://www.jahshaka.com/
<jester-> Greyzard: perchè non provi alternativa,secondo me, valida kdeinlive?
<Greyzard> volevo provare Jhashaka per provare anche qualche effetto speciale, oltre al fatto che kdenlive sembra avere problemi con la webcam
<Greyzard> anche se poi per la webcam potrebbe essere un problema proprio di ubuntu
<jester-> Greyzard: usndo linux bisognerebbe avere l'accortezza di avere hardware linux compatibile
<jester-> se non va con kdeinlive non va con nessunaltra app
<Greyzard> in effetti quando sarà possibile mi prenderò un altro portatile compatibile con linux al posto del macbook
<jester-> Greyzard: leggi il file INSTALL dentro al sorgente, dovrai individuare le librerie-dev che gli servono e installarlel man mano, se non sei avezzo a compilare è un casino
<jester-> Greyzard: un macbook con linux?
<Greyzard> lol
<Greyzard> si, diciamo che per svariati motivi preferisco tornare all'ovile
<Greyzard> e passare il mac a mia sorella
<jester-> Greyzard: ma hai installato la versione mac e poi visto sil wiki inglese cosa serve di aggiuntivo per il tuo mac?
<jester-> Greyzard: linux su un mac fa ridere
<Greyzard> no, la wikia inglese non l'ho provata
<Greyzard> lol, intendi dire che ubuntu è brutto? :-)
<jester-> Greyzard: visto che osx è pure unix con le stesse virtu di linux e fatto molto molto meglio ripiazzarlo con linux è da masochisti, secondo me
<Greyzard> eeeeeresiaaaa! :-)
<jester-> Greyzard: poi per assudrdo se c'è il tuo tipo funzera meglio che su altri pc
<jester-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jester-> Greyzard: un macbook ce l'ho pure io ma linux lo virtualizzo con vmware
<jester-> Greyzard: spero che hai installato da iso per mac
<Greyzard> lo tieni li per aiutare gli utenti linux?
<Greyzard> ho fatto alcuni tentativi sia con che senza la versione per mac, al momento sono riuscito ad installare quella normale
<jester-> Greyzard: non essendo integralista uso purewinz quando serve e ho un paio di pc desktop
<jester-> Greyzard: linux osx e winz sono alternativi non sostitutivi
<TaLaDo> già
<anto> salve ragazzi
<anto> volevo installare ubuntu in una partizione di win
<anto> ho windows8
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<anto> faccio partire in uefi
<Greyzard> non sono estremista, semplicemente mi sono reso conto di non aver bisogno di un mac (un po tardi) e quindi per quanto possibile volevo usare linux
<anto> ho letto anche nel forum
<anto> e ho trovato un ragazzo con lo stesso mio problema
<anto> *irrisolto(
<TaLaDo> anto, che problema?
<anto> la schermata che mi esce e questa
<TaLaDo> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<anto> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/screenshot1gbn.png/
<jester-> anto: hai la 64bit?
<anto> si
<jester-> anto: hai gia una partizione pronta per linux o devi ridimensionare la winz
<anto> ho disabilitato il secure booot
<anto> ho gia fatto una partizione da 200gb da wind da gestione disco
<jester-> anto: dalla foto che hai postato devi sceglire altro e poi installa accanto a winz e seguire le indicazioni di montaggio per la uefi
<anto> non mi esce installa accanto a winz
<TaLaDo> iso fasulla
<TaLaDo> anto, riscarica la iso e rimasterizzala dopo aver controllat md5
<jester-> anto: quindi attiverai la 200 bg andrai in modifica  usare cone ext4, montare come / formattare, poi la sda1 che dovrebbe la efi in fat vai in modifica e la monti come /boot/irf
<anto> nella guida che mi hai mandato e che ho gia letto
<jester-> non formattare o seghi il pc
<anto> quando c-e scritto modalita 2
<anto> devo seguire quella
<jester-> anto: hai letto ma non seguito
<jester-> anto: da immagine che hai postato devi scegliere altro
<anto> ok , una volta che clicco su altro mi escono tutte le partizioni
<jester-> anto: Modalità II per uefi
<jester-> anto: ma poi devi modificare anche la partizione su cui va ubuntu
<jester-> anto: usare ext4 jurnaled, montare come / firmattare
<jester-> formattare* altrimenti mica sa dove mettere il sistema
<jester-> non modificare le  impostazioni grub
<anto> riavvio il download e ti posto qualche immagine cosi capisco meglio
<anto> ok_
<jester-> anto: ma non sei in live ?
<anto> si
<jester-> e che downolad avvi scusa
<anto> installazione scusa>(
<anto> mi dici come faccio a caricarti l-immagine del desktop_
<jester-> anto: fai uno shot da tasto stamp e la posti
<anto> come faccio a postarla_
<TaLaDo> !mage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<TaLaDo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<anto> faccio lo stamp, poi devo salvarla su qualche file_
<jester-> anto: esce la gui che fa la foto?
<jester-> se non esce cerca sceenshot
<jester-> screenshot
<anto> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/screenshot1gbn.png/
<jester-> anto: altro e avanti
<anto> la partizione che ho creato da winz e quella da 200 gb ed [ li che vorrei installare
<jester-> anto: e fa vedere
<anto> http://imagebin.org/248434
<jester-> anto: come da guida vai su sd2
<jester-> anto: modifica
<jester-> anto: usare come fat montare come /boot/efi
<jester-> anto: poi quale è la partizione che hai creato per linux
<anto> l-ultima , quella da 200 gb
<jester-> anto: dovrebbe essere sda3 ma è di 134 mb e no serve a un tubo
<jester-> non hai una  partizione da 200 gb
<anto> si [ l-ultima!
<jester-> anto: dove la ved la 200 gb
<anto> spazio libero
<jester-> anto: spazio libero non è una partizione
<anto> fermiamoci un attimo
<anto> quando modifico sd2
<jester-> anto: la devi creare la partizione usando lo spazi olibero
<anto> montare come.. non ho l-opzione /boot/efi
<anto> ma solo /boot
<anto> cosa seleziono
<jester-> anto: devi uscire e creare la partizione
<jester-> anto: usando gparted
<jester-> oppure come entri nel partizionamento scegli usare spazio libero contiguo
<anto> sono entrato in gparted
<anto> ho questa situazione
<anto> io volevo utilizzare lo spazio da 195.31
<anto> la partizione in ext2_
<anto> la partizione in ext2
<anto> il file sistem della partizione deve essere ext2 o fat 32
<jester-> anto: vai su spazio libero, destro, nuovo,
<jester-> primaria ext4
<anto> fatto. ora faccio partire l-installazione!
<jester-> anto: fa vedere lo shot
<anto> _---!@#$%^&*())____+_)(*&^%$#@!~*-+
<anto> scusate , crecavo il punto interrogativ
<anto> http://imagebin.org/248436
<anto> no
<anto> http://imagebin.org/248437
<jester-> anto: non hai creato na minchia
<anto> ahaha come no!
<anto> guarda la seconda immagine
<anto> new  partition ext 4. e l-ultima dell-elenco!
<jester-> ok vai in installazione
<jester-> anto: devi salvare pero
<jester-> V verde
<anto> come faccio a salvare_
<jester-> anto: V verde in alto
<anto> ok. scusami ma sono un po ringo!
<anto> ok ora avvio l-istallazione
<jester-> yess
<anto> clicco su altro e vado avanti
<jester-> yess
<jester-> sda2 montal come /boot se non c'è boot efi
<jester-> usare fat
<jester-> NON SPUNTARE FORMATTARE
<anto> l-sda 2 non e il la partizione che ho creato ora.
<jester-> NO
<anto> ok
<jester-> SDA2 È AL EFI
<anto> ha circa 100 mb di spazio sda2
<anto> 105
<anto> aumento o lascio cosi_
<jester-> anto: che cazzo aumenti da li
<anto> ahahah
<jester-> anto: non andare per i cazzi tuoi
<anto> ok
<jester-> sda2 modifica, usare fat montare /boot
<jester-> non formattare
<akhilleus> salve non riesco ad inviare file col bluet a nex cellulare
<anto> fat 32
<jester-> anto: si
<akhilleus> uso una chiavetta
<anto> ok
<anto> fatto e cliccato su ok
<akhilleus> il vile parte ma poi si blocca
<akhilleus> file ops
<jester-> anto: montare come / fatto?
<anto> si
<jester-> anto: non spuntato formattare?
<jester-> anto: adesso vai sulla ext4
<anto> ora sda2 [ diventata fat32/boot
<anto> ok
<jester-> anto: non fomrattare o ti seghi il pc
<Torpedo_Smash> salve, come faccio ad installare libreoffice 4? Ho scaricato un file .tar.gz, ma così non so installarlo, come devo fare?
<anto> a me la partizione su cui installare linux [ sda5
<jester-> anto: sulla ext4 usare come ext4 jurnaled, montare come /
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: prendi il deb
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: e che c'è dentro al .tar
<akhilleus> jester mi aiuti a mandare file col bluethooth
<akhilleus> si ferma tutto
<jester-> anto: è l'unica ext4 che hai
<anto> si
<jester-> akhilleus: non so di blututto
<jester-> anto: fatto con la sda5?
<akhilleus> come invio un mp3 al cellulare?
<anto> devo fare la stessa cosa con sda5_
<anto> ?
<jester-> anto: è scocciante scrivere le stesse cose per 4 volte, vai su sda5 e in modifica
<jester-> anto: usare come ext4
<jester-> <jester-> anto: sulla ext4 usare come ext4 jurnaled, montare come /
<anto> scusami un attimo.. ho modificato allo stesso modo sia  sda4 che sda 5. giusto?
<jester-> anto: leggi o no
<jester-> anto: sda5 usare ext4 jurnaled
<jester-> anto: montare /
<jester-> non è la stessa cosa
<jester-> è la quarta volta che te lo scrivo
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, dentro il tar.gz c'è una cartella con una marea di .deb, devo installarli uno per uno?
<anto> mi mette in automatico la spunta per formattare sda4
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: dovrebbe esserci readme e file install con le indicazioni
<jester-> anto: non mette una cippa
<jester-> anto: o forse la usa come swap
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ok
<anto> quando vado su sd4 e uso come ext4 j   e monto come/ e do ok mi spunta in auto la formattazione
<jester-> anto: fa vedere
<jester-> anto: non era sda5?
<jester-> anto: se fai confusione poi il pc lo porti in discarica
<anto> la partizione su cui voglio montare linx [ la sda5
<anto> per; tu mi hai detto di modificare in questo modo anche la sda4!
<jester-> anto: e quando mai
<jester-> anto: sda4 metti non usare
<jester-> e setta la sda5
<anto> ti metto lo stamp . ho modificato solo sda2
<anto> sda4 non usare. ma su sda c-[ windows
<anto> !
<jester-> fa vedere che hai fatto casini da danni
<anto> e sda5  usa come sda4j e monta /  giusto_
<jester-> anto: esci rientra e rifai
<jester-> prima che ti seghi winz
<anto> http://imagebin.org/248438
<jester-> anto: ok vai avanti
<anto> ok
<anto> clicco su installa
<jester-> si
<anto> mi esce questo messaggio
<anto> http://imagebin.org/248442
<jester-> anto: non gli piace la efi dice di crearne un'alta
<jester-> altra
<jester-> anto: torna indietro e monta la sda2 come /boot/efi
<jester-> se non c'è nel menu scrivilo
<anto> punto di montaggio posso selezionare solo /dos oppure /windows
<jester-> anto: scrivi /boot/efi
<jester-> non tirare fuori il menu
<anto> ok
<jester-> e prova ad andare avanti
<anto> mi da lo stesso errore
<jester-> anto: allora bisgna tornare in gparted e creargli una efi sua
<jester-> ma è strana la cosa, sicuro di avere la 64 bit?
<anto> si
<anto> allora ho ridato tutto lo spazio all-ntfs
<anto> ora faccio la partizine da 200gb
<jester-> anto: fai casino
<jester-> gia c'è bisogna allargare la iefi
<jester-> se possibile
<anto> cosa gia ce
<jester-> la 200 gb
<jester-> è la efi da sistemare se possibile
<jester-> anto: una volta creata una partizione rimane
<anto> quindi io in questo caso cosa ho fatto http://imagebin.org/248446
<jester-> se hai fatto un aptro bagno in casa mica scompare tutte le volte che esci
<jester-> anto: hai salvato per caso?
<anto> si
<jester-> bravo
<anto> perche
<jester-> anto: ti sei segato winz
<anto> ho il disco..
<jester-> anto: riavvia e fai il ripristino
<tonio> non ho segato nulla!
<tonio> ho solamente ridato i 200 gb al disco originale
<Serpico> ciao
<matrix> salve a tutti
<massy> ciao
<matrix> sai come istallare un driver
<matrix> ho il driver sulla chiavetta usb ,come posso istallarlo su ubuntu 12.10
<massy> allora che driver è e sopratutto in che estensione è?
<matrix> come faccio a vedere di ch estenzione è ?
<massy> di solito il paccehtto scaricato è: nome-del-pacchetto.deb
<massy> opprure .tar.gz
<massy> se l'estensione è .deb, doppio clic appare ubuntu sioftware center e te lo installa
<massy> se è .tar.gz allora l'installazione va eseguita manualmente
<massy> tramite terminale
<matrix> mt7.14.0.bin
<massy> mmm allora mi spiace, nn posso aiutarti .bin mai installati e nn so la procedura, ma resta parcheggiato qua, e ogni tanto lancia la tua richiesta di aiuto, se qualcuno ce ti risponderà
<matrix> si devo chreare un tar.gz
<massy> allora matrix ti conviene aspettare qualcuno piu esperto, okay?
<matrix> leggi questo per favore :STRUZIONI PER L'INSTALLAZIONE --------------------------------- * Licenza Il 7 MT per il software Linux è fonte di proprietà e non aperto. Il distribuzione è un programma eseguibile. Esegui questo programma da un comando linea. Presenta un accordo di licenza e ti chiede di accettare o contratto non viene accettato. Se si accetta il contratto, il programma produce un file 'tar.gz'. Seguire il resto di que
<massy> ma scusa fammi capire che driver sarebbe??
<matrix> il driver per un touch scrren della microtouch 3m
<massy> ok allora devi aspettare qualcun altro tipo jester o cristian_c loro son piu pratici, io non uso il touchscreen
<massy> mi spiace
<matrix> ok grazie comunque
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ciao. Posso avere un po di supporto per rimuovere e reinstallare KDE su Ubuntu 12.10. grazie
<Fetentone> wewè, ma com'è sto fatto? Voi dovreste fare a cazzotti per dare supporto a Fetentone e invece fate gli gnorri??? Jammo belli ja... non vi mangio mica!
<Fetentone> Se non mi date supporto vado a prendere le pietre e ve le tiro addosso: ma non quelle di tufo, nonnò, quelle bianche: le pietre vive!
<akis24> ciao
<pietro966> salve ho provato ad installare tp-link su ubuntu ma non me lo fa fare mi dice di completare una scheda che si chiama editing wireless ma non ci capisco niente come posso fare?eless ma non ci
<giovi> salve sono nuovo
<Guest52767> ciao
<Guest52767> volevo chiedervi un ifnormazione
<Guest52767> si puo installare una chiavetta vodafone k3806-z su ubuntu
<Guest52767> la vodafone mi dice che non è compatibile
<akis24> Guest52767 http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=500143 leggi qui
<Guest52767> ok ora leggo grazie
<akis24> prg
<Guest52767> ho letto
<Guest52767> ma non ho capito bene
<Guest52767> il fatto è che mio fratello
<Guest52767> ha un notebook e prende in continuazione virus e si è rotto le palle di windows 8
<akis24> se segui tutto vedrai che l'argomento è quella chiavetta e come farla funzionare..
<Guest52767> io ho un mac
<Guest52767> ma lui non vuole spendere sti soldi
<Guest52767> e voglio mettergli linux
<akis24> qui si da' supporto su ubuntu...
<Guest52767> l'interfaccia è molto simile
<Guest52767> e non ha problemi di virus e quant'altro
<Guest52767> ora mi è sorto sto dubbio della chaivetta non vorrei , perchè lui si connette con quella
<Guest52767> e non vorrei installargli ubuntu
<akis24> siamo off-topic ...
<Guest52767> per poi toglierlo dinuovo
<akis24> cerca altrove allora
<massy> ciao
<massy> salve ho un questio: computer all-in-one EEEpc datato (4 anni fa) 1 GB di ram, hdd piccolo, cosa mi conviene montare su? lubuntu o xubuntu? ubuntu lo escludo per via della pesantezza di unity
<massy> o altrimenti ci metto su ubuntu ma con il DE mate
<massy> consigli?
<akis24> xubuntu
<akis24> credo sia ideale li
<massy> ok
<massy> hai presente che tipo di pc sia??
<akis24> piu' o meno ..
<massy> all-in one tutto in uno
<massy> e se ci mettessi ubuntu ma con il DE di mate??
<massy> o linux mint??
<akis24> ubuntu e mate se proprio vuoi
<massy> si preferisco ehehehe
<massy> io adoro questa combinazione
<massy> lo sto appena facendo
<massy> sul mio
<massy> akis24: ti ringrazio della dritta
<akis24> :)
<massy> sto scaricando ubuntu 12.04 desktop lts poi ci cambio la grafica
<massy> ci metto mate
<massy> con la mia 20 mega ci impiego poco piu di 5 minuti
<akis24> buon lavoro allora ;)
<massy> ti ringrazio così almeno le salvo il pc, e gli tolgo winzoz di mezzo ehehehe
<bau> ciao a tutti, quando cambio password usando sudo passwd, devo fare il logout prima che cambi effettivamente password?
<Fetentone>  Posso avere un po di supporto per rimuovere e reinstallare KDE su Ubuntu 12.10. grazie.
<Fetentone> ragazzi almeno mi dite se questo comando è giusto o rischia di farmi danni?
<Fetentone> sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5 kdepimlibs5 kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace kdebase kdeadmin kdeartwork kdegraphics kdeedu kdegames kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdeutils kdepim kdeplasma-addons
<akis24> sera
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<antonio_> sto cercando di installare virtualbox su ubuntu 12.10 e mi dice questo : Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<cristian_c> !dettagli | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<antonio_> ubuntu 12.10 con unity,  se provo ad installare virtualbox dal software center  mi da quel problema
<cristian_c> antonio_, prova ad installarlo da synaptic
<cristian_c> o da terminale
<antonio_> da synaptic lo ha installato ma nelle applicazioni non lo trovo, virtualbox ha bisogno di altri pacchetti per essere visibile?
<antonio_> in pratica ho installato la versione base-binaries
<cristian_c> antonio_, dpkg -.l | virtualbox
<cristian_c> antonio_, dpkg -l | virtualbox
<cristian_c> antonio_, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<antonio_> niente, se provo ad installare da terminale mi dice:I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<antonio_>  virtualbox-qt : Dipende: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.7.2) ma non sta per essere installato
<antonio_> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<cristian_c> antonio_, digita l'ultimo comando che ho indicato
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> son sudo o senza?
<antonio_> con
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non l'ho specificato sudo, quindi senza
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> ii  virtualbox                                4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1                    i386         x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<antonio_> rc  virtualbox-4.2                            4.2.2-81494~Ubuntu~quantal                i386         Oracle VM VirtualBox
<antonio_> ii  virtualbox-dkms                           4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1                    all          x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms
<antonio_> rc  virtualbox-guest-utils                    4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1                    i386         x86 virtualization solution - non-X11 guest utilities
<antonio_> rc  virtualbox-guest-x11                      4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1                    i386         x86 virtualization solution - X11 guest utilities
<antonio_> ii  virtualbox-ose                            4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1                    all          transitional package for virtualbox
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> antonio_, hai fatto un po' di casini
<antonio_> che te ridi?
<cristian_c> antonio_, comeunque dovresti usare pastebin
<antonio_> son principiante immagino
<cristian_c> !pastebin | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio_> si certo scusa
<antonio_> come si risolve?
<cristian_c> sei su quantal?
<antonio_> si
<cristian_c> antonio_, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<antonio_> virtualbox-4.2
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-utils
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-x11
<antonio_> cristian ci sei sempre?
<cristian_c> antonio_, sì
<cristian_c> antonio_, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> non fa niente , non mi dice nulla
<antonio_> sta eliminando?
<antonio_> mi ha messo solo un >
<cristian_c> antmmmm
<cristian_c> antonio_, sei sicuro di averlo digitato bene
<cristian_c> ?
<antonio_> l'ho copiato da te
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> posta l'output
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<antonio_> non scrive nulla
<antonio_> solo il simbolo >
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<antonio_> ma non ho nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> posta posta
<antonio_> il tuo dici?
<cristian_c> tutto quanto
<antonio_> non scrive nulla
<cristian_c> -,-'
<antonio_> nel terminale non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> posta l'intero contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> così com'è
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/vJm0HC5K
<cristian_c> antonio_, alla faccia
<antonio_> de che?
<antonio_> :-)
<cristian_c> il comando non è giusto
<cristian_c> copiao bene
<cristian_c> *copialo
<antonio_> ma ho copiato tutto nop?
<antonio_> :-)   ok ora sta procedendo
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/ARa8ECYU
<cristian_c> ha finito?
<antonio_> si
<cristian_c> antonio_, sudo apt-get update
<antonio_> finito
<cristian_c> antonio_, posta
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/pVC5ajcQ
<antonio_> cristian ci sei?
<cristian_c> antonio_, virtualbox va?
<cristian_c> antonio_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<antonio_> non c'è nelle applicazioni
<cristian_c> antonio_, lancialo da terminale
<antonio_> ok, ma sempre cosi col comando?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> antonio_, virtualbox
<antonio_> non va
<antonio_> ti posto il tutto
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/pFpmyj0n
<antonio_> mi dice che non è installato
<cristian_c> infatti
<antonio_> com'è il modo migliore per installarlo?
<antonio_> così imparo per il futuro
<cristian_c> dai repo
<antonio_> dove li trovo?
<cristian_c> antonio_, come lo hai installato?
<antonio_> da software center poi da synaptic
<antonio_> anche da un sito prima
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> antonio_, disinstallalo da software center
<antonio_> fatto
<antonio_> cosa dici lo prendo dal sito ufficiale?
<cristian_c> antonio_, sudo apt-get update
<antonio_> ma non ho i repo
<cristian_c> antonio_, guarda in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> antonio_, posta comunque il risultato del comando
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/Hx9exEiK
<cristian_c> antonio_, il ppa c'è ancora
<antonio_> in sorgenti software c'è un link del download relativo al sito di virtualbox
<cristian_c> appunto
<antonio_> ma è un http
<cristian_c> devi purgare prima il ppa
<cristian_c> per questo ci vuole un comando specifico
<cristian_c> installa ppa-purge
<antonio_> è un http
<cristian_c> postami anche la schermata di sorgenti software
<antonio_> non so come copiare la schermata
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !image | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonio_> ma non so copiare una schermata
<antonio_> lo so fare solo da windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> antonio_, cattura schermata o istantanea
<antonio_> http://imagebin.org/248491
<cristian_c> antonio_, tra l'altro era un repo per debian
<antonio_> azz
<antonio_> che faccio
<cristian_c> sto cercando il comando per toglierlo
<cristian_c> pensarci prima no, eh?
<cristian_c> chissà dove l'hai preso
<antonio_> da un sito
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<antonio_> non mi ricordo pero
<cristian_c> antonio_, la prissima volta che scaricate ppa, il supporto velo fate da soli
<cristian_c> non è possibile ogni volta
<antonio_> ma se tolgo la spunta non basta?
<cristian_c> no
<antonio_> a saperlo
<cristian_c> antonio_, ma non potete utilizzare soltanto i software dei repo ufficiali?
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ubottu-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> antonio_, vai in synaotic
<cristian_c> *synaptic
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> dimmi
<cristian_c> antonio_, e controlla quali pacchetti ci sono nel repo
<cristian_c> *nel repository
<antonio_> sono tanti
<cristian_c> azz
<antonio_> dev'essere che virtualbox ha bisogno di piu pacchetti
<cristian_c> antonio_, eh, non è un ppa, ma un repo vero e proprio
<antonio_> io sto guardando i pacchetti relativi a virtualbox
<antonio_> della versione 4.1.18 ce ne son tanti
<antonio_> tutti diversi pero
<cristian_c> esempi
<antonio_> virtualbox ose source
<antonio_> ose guest source
<antonio_> ecc
<cristian_c> poi?
<antonio_> ose dbg
<cristian_c> avevo trovato un modo per purgare i proposed, ma ora non lo trovo più
<antonio_> ose qt
<antonio_> ose dkms
<antonio_> ecc
<antonio_> ma son tutti ubuntu comunque
<antonio_> non debian
<cristian_c> poi?
<antonio_> ose fuse
<antonio_> ose guest dkms
<antonio_> ose guest x11
<antonio_> ose guest utils
<antonio_> virtualbox qt
<antonio_> source
<antonio_> dbg
<cristian_c> source?
<antonio_> guest source
<cristian_c> source?
<antonio_> virtualbox-source
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> poi?
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-additions
<cristian_c> poi
<antonio_> virtualbox-fuse
<cristian_c> poi
<antonio_> virtualbox-dkms
<antonio_> virtualbox-4.1
<antonio_> virtualbox-4.2
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-x11
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-dkms
<cristian_c> poi
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-addition-iso
<antonio_> virtualbox-guest-utils
<antonio_> e basta
<cristian_c> antonio_, sei andato in Origine?
<antonio_> dove?
<cristian_c> in synaptic
<antonio_> ora ci sono
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> seleziona il repo
<antonio_> virtualbox?
<antonio_> la prima voce?
<cristian_c> sìì
<cristian_c> *sì
<antonio_> devo installare?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> i pacchetti contenuti al suo interno
<antonio_> sono come quelli di prima
<antonio_> riuscirò ad installare sto virtualbox?
<antonio_> è un parto lol
<cristian_c> antonio_, non l'ho fatto io il casino
<antonio_> ahahah lo so
<cristian_c> antonio_, sicuro che sono gli stessi?
<cristian_c> tutti quanti
<cristian_c> ce ne sono altri
<cristian_c> ?
<antonio_> non pensavo fosse così tosta
<antonio_> tutti quelli di prima
<cristian_c> non è tosta
<antonio_> per me lo è
<antonio_> vengo da windows
<cristian_c> semplicemente gli utenti amano sminchiarsi il sistema da soli
<cristian_c> il sistema va e quindi bisogna distruggerlo
<cristian_c> sennò non si divertono
<antonio_> non essere cosi tragico dai
<antonio_> a me piace imparare cose nuove
<antonio_> ho 40 anni e mi appassiono sempre
<cristian_c> a me piacciono altre cose
<cristian_c> antonio_, sono gli stessi pacchetti nel repo?
<antonio_> si
<cristian_c> o ce ne sono altri?
<antonio_> gli stessi
<cristian_c> va in sorgenti software ed elimina quel repo
<antonio_> fatto
<cristian_c> antonio_, sudo apt-get update
<antonio_> sudo  apt-get update?
<cristian_c> sì
<antonio_> :-)
<antonio_> ok , poi?
<cristian_c> fatto?
<cristian_c> antonio_, ora, segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<cristian_c> altro che siti
<antonio_> lol
<cristian_c> antonio_, ma a te serve questa: Installazione della versione con restrizioni di licenza
<cristian_c> non quella open source
<antonio_> ok
<cristian_c> Scaricare il pacchetto .deb contente l'ultima versione disponibile da questo indirizzo e procedere alla sua installazione.
<cristian_c> antonio_, e poi vai avanti nella guida
<cristian_c> antonio_, ok?
<antonio_> ok e grazie mille
<antonio_> un ultima cosa, da software center perche non conviene installare?
<cristian_c> non lo so, ma qui consigliano di fare così
<antonio_> ok , grazie
<cristian_c> la open source ha delle limitazioni, antonio_
<cristian_c> antonio_, mentre quella di oracle è più completa
<cristian_c> antonio_, ok
<cristian_c> ?
<Nelly> uso ubuntu 12.10 mi compare il seguente msg d errore: la connessione al demone è stata persa. probabilmente il demone in background è andato in crash. it seems that the daemon died , come risolvo?
<antonio_> problema installazione virtualbox  http://pastebin.com/4yhkwaqR
<antonio_> non riesco ad installare virtualbox
<antonio_> mi da sempre errori
<mapreri> antonio_: come lo installi?
<antonio_> ubuntu 12.10 da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<mapreri> umh.. virtualbox-ose è ormai andato, anche se il pacchetto esiste per retrocompatibilità e installa semplicemente virtualbox
<antonio_> che mi consigli?
<mapreri> antonio_: apri un terminale e digita `sudo apt-get install virtualbox` e metti tutto su pastebin
<mapreri> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio_> son tutto il giorno che ci provo
<mapreri> mibofra: perchè ci sono due bot che rispondono? :\
<mibofra> mapreri, qui?
<mapreri> mi ha risposto sia ubot-it che ubottu-it ....
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/saTY4Ves
<mapreri> antonio_: beh, è già installato. prova ad avviarlo
<antonio_> non va
<antonio_> se provo a lanciarlo mi dice Il programma "virtualbox" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<antonio_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-qt
<antonio_> possibile che vada in conflitto con programmi tipo wine o playonlinux?
<antonio_> chiedo aiuto  http://pastebin.com/B72yiZs4
<micheleeee> ciao, ho istallato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 64 bit, ho un problema con installare i driver della mia scheda video ati Mobility Radeon HD 4500 series. Ho scaricato dal sito amd i driver con formato .run ma non so come installare
<antonio_> conviene installare la 64 bit con 3 giga di ram?
<micheleeee> chi mi può aiutare a installare i driver  che ho scaricato dal sito amd?
<Holden> micheleeee, qui si da supporto solo per i driver presenti nei repository ufficiale di ubuntu
<micheleeee> Holden, ok però come si fa ad installere un driver con formato run dal terminale?
<MicheleG> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema di streaming con un sito. Dopo aver inserito username e password, l'aspetto è questo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43566232/BlackBox.png
<micheleeee> la ventola è al massimo
<MicheleG> Potete aiutarmi? Grazie infinite!
<Holden> micheleeee, qui si da supporto solo per i driver presenti nei repository ufficiale di ubuntu, per il .run non saprei dirti
<micheleeee> ok ciaoo
<MicheleG> Dimenticavo: altri siti di streaming, come YouTube, funzionano bene :)
<carmelo> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<Guest9375> c è qualcuno
<diegomonselice> ciao a tutti... avrei cortesemente bisogno di aiuto da parte di qualche esperto Ubuntu
<diegomonselice> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<diegomonselice> ieri il mio Ubuntu 12.10 mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale di versione... io senza pensarci troppo ho accettato... al successivo riavvio, il sistema non è + ripartito. Si blocca su schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra... dopo una veloce apparizione della scritta UBUNTU con sotto i pallini bianchi... al secondo pallino rosso, sparisce tutto, schermo nero, e da lì non si schioda...
<diegomonselice> ho provato con chroot da una live... da lì ho eseguito apt-get update e successivo upgrade... al punto che mi dice che non ci sono più aggiornamenti da fare... ma ancora non ne vuol sapere di partire...
<diegomonselice> qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa in merito?
<diegomonselice> ...uff... che chat silenziosa!!!
<DirtyJobs> come si fa a vedere se una porta tcp  è aperta o no?
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-01
<snoopybbt> salve gente! ho installato powerstat in ubuntu 12.04 sul mio portatile, ma quando lo eseguo si lamenta dicendo che il mio portatile non ha la batteria
<snoopybbt> cosa non vera ovviamente
<snoopybbt> a quanto ho letto ciò accade quando non trova un certo file in /proc
<snoopybbt> come posso fare per fargli trovare quel file?
<snoopybbt> uso Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, con kernel 3.5.0-25-generic (preso dai repository standard)
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, a cosa ti serve?
<cristian_c> !info powerstat
<ubot-it> powerstat (source: powerstat): laptop power measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.01.17-1 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 65 kB
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  sto cercando di misurare l'uso di corrente del mio portatile per vedere se e come cambia con l'uso di diverse opzioni di boot del kernel
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, lancialo da terminale
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  fatto
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, su pastebin
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  sono due linee incluso il prompt, devo proprio farti il pastebin?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> posta qui
<snoopybbt> manu@r2d2:~$ sudo powerstat
<snoopybbt> Machine does not have a battery, cannot run the test.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> senz sudo non va
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *senza
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  stessa cosa senza sudo e da root
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  a quanto sto leggendo dovrebbe essere un problema di versioni: il file che non trova è deprecato e la versione che sto usando non supporta la nuova interfaccia (in /sys)
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, quale versione stai usando?
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  0.01.09
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, su che ubuntu sei?
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  12.04 LTS
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  la versione di poowerstat è vecchia... ho installato quella descritta qui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementRC6
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  adesso devo trovare una versione più recente per ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, su precise non c'è
<cristian_c> !chat | snoopybbt
<ubot-it> snoopybbt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> qui solo supporto a software presente nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, hai pensato a un'alternativa?
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  allora
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  ho scritto al tipo che ha scritto il software e che mantiene il ppa chiedendo di aggiornarlo
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  poi ho scaricato i sorgenti e provato a compilarli, e (con grande sorpresa) compilano senza problemi, non hanno bisogno di librerie strane (o di roba che non avevo già sul portatile)
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  adesso powerstat sta girando senza rompere il ca**o
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  devo scrivere al tipo per dirgli che comunque sono riuscito a farli girare, anche se sarebbe *comunque* il caso che aggiornasse il suo ppa
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, qui non diamo supporto per software presenti in ppa
<cristian_c> ppa sono un cancro
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  immagino, io sono contrario all'aggiungere ppa, però 'sta roba non c'era nel repo ufficiale...
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  come ero contrario ai tempi di debian e/o ubuntu 6/7 all'aggiungere repository come se nulla fosse...
<cristian_c> ok, ma qui in chan di supporto non se ne può parlare :)
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  non lo sapevo, chiedo venia
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  parlando più in generale, secondo te il benchmark del consumo di corrente è meglio farlo 'live' cioè come si usa il computer normalmente o a condizioni di powersave cioè con lo schermo non al massimo della luminosità e praticamente inattivo?
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  mentre eseguivo il test ho notato differenze anche di 6 watt tra il computer in uso normalmente e il computer in idle
<cristian_c> snoopybbt, fai entrambe le prove e confronta i risultati con i vari kernel
<cristian_c> tipo tabella
<snoopybbt> cristian_c:  uhm, si mi sembra sensato... comunque di kernel mi tengo quelli standard che fornisce ubuntu, i cambiamenti li faccio sulle opzioni di avvio del kernel
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> beh, stesso discorso
<DirtyJobs> ciao come faccio a vedere se una porta TCP è aperta?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, con nc , mi pare
<DirtyJobs> ciop
<DirtyJobs> cioè
<DirtyJobs> e poi ho un altra questione, sto cercando di aprire un file come amministratore e mi dice "is not owned by you"
<DirtyJobs> ma è mai possibilie
<DirtyJobs> sono l'unico utente del pc
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, è un software
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quale file?
<DirtyJobs> si si mi so sbagliato io è una questione di wine
<DirtyJobs> non ti fanno aprire wine come root
<DirtyJobs> è che se non è root non riesco a fare alcune cose
<DirtyJobs> sicchè sono confuso
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<DirtyJobs> non ti fanno aprire wine come root
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<DirtyJobs> perchè dicono che provoca lack di sicurezza gravissimi
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, spiegati meglio
<DirtyJobs> sto cercando di mandare TERA (che è un gioco) si installa e tutto ma poi non si connette al server di login, allora ho pensato che fosse colpa del fatto che non è eseguito come amministratore (magari per via delle porte ecc ecc) allora ho provato a eseguirlo come root ma ho scoperto che non te lo permettono di fare con wine per questioni di sicurezza
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, non c'entr anulla
<DirtyJobs> allora devo trovare una configurazione per poter far accedere tera a internet senza i permessi di root
<DirtyJobs> cosa
<cristian_c> *c'entra nulla
<DirtyJobs> cosa
<DirtyJobs> csoa
<cristian_c> il root non c'entra nulla con il fatto che non funziona bene
<DirtyJobs> non raggiunge la rete
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, hai controllato sul sito di winehq?
<DirtyJobs> se non sei root non fai il bind delle porte ecc ecc
<cristian_c> con wine non c'entra niente sicuramentew
<cristian_c> *sicuramente
<TaLaDo> DirtyJobs, non tutti i giochi/programmi funzionano perfettamente via wine
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, già
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, meglio virtualbox
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c scusa mi si era freezato il pc mentre scrivevo senza motivo
<DirtyJobs> ogni tanto capita ehehe
<DirtyJobs> (bella robba)
<spikey> ciao
<spikey> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04 ed una connessione al router tramite wifi. Il problema che accade e' che dopo un paio di ore (in media 5 ore), il portatile si scollega e e si ricollega. Qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?
<cristian_c> spikey, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | spikey
<ubot-it> spikey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spikey> e' un atheros chipset AR9170
<cristian_c> spikey, usb?
<spikey> si
<spikey> ho disabilitato anche il power saving
<cristian_c> spikey, kernel?
<spikey> ed inoltre accade mentre il portatile sta facendo molto traffico di rete (e' un generatore di traffico)
<spikey> 3.5
<cristian_c> spikey, generatore di traffico?
<spikey> si, fa traffico continuo senza mai fermarsi
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, però non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> spikey, ?
<spikey> ed e' molto strano che cada la connessione mentre la scheda non sia idle
<spikey> cristian_c: in poche parole, la scheda non vai in idle
<spikey> *va
<cristian_c> spikey, quale rilascio di ubuntu stai usando?
<spikey> 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> spiekehm, c'è qualche problema
<spikey> ?
<cristian_c> spikey, hm, c'è qualche problema
<cristian_c> sulla 12.04 non c'è il kernel 3.5
<spikey> su LTS si che c'e' :)
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> l'ultimo è 3.2.0-38-generic
<cristian_c> non diciamo fesserie
<spikey> aptitude search linux | grep -i kernel | grep -i 3.5
<spikey> si che c'e'
<spikey> :)
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> spikey, avrai pacioccato
<ciaoo> chi mi dice come si può fare per sentire il microfono?
<cristian_c> ciaoo, registratore di suoni
<TaLaDo> sentire il microfono?
<spikey> cmq lasciando perdere la versione del kernel
<spikey> hai qualche idea sul wireless?
<ciaoo> non so come si dice il bost
<cristian_c> spikey, beh, io non lascerei perdere la versione del kernel
<ciaoo> non la registrazione
<cristian_c> ciaoo, ?
<akis24> giorno
<ciaoo> cristian_c, ad esempio se voglio fare karaoke la mia voce si deve sentire, nn voglio registrare
<cristian_c> ciaoo, sì, ma serve appunto per testare
<cristian_c> ciaoo, prima lo testi per vedere se va
<spikey> cristian_c: secondo me stai su 12.04, LTS viene mantenuta per anni :)
<cristian_c> spikey, appunto
<cristian_c> spikey, l'ultimo kernel è quello che ti ho detto
<spikey> appunto per quello ci sta la 3.5 su LTS :)
<cristian_c> spikey, ma neanche per sogno
<cristian_c> -,-'
<ciaoo> cristian_c, quindi nn posso cantare? :-)
<TaLaDo> .-.
<cristian_c> ciaoo, ti ho suggerito cosa far eper testar eil microfono
<cristian_c> *fare per testare
<ciaoo> cristian_c, cosa devo fare non ho capito
<spikey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/linux-image-3.5.0-25-generic
<spikey> smettila di dire cazzate :)
<cristian_c> ciaoo, apri il registratore di suoni
<ciaoo> cristian_c, la registrazione funziona bene
<cristian_c> spikey, in quella pagina si fa riferimento a quantal
<cristian_c> spikey, e infatti il 3.5 sta su quantal
<cristian_c> ciaoo, ottimo
<spikey> boh vabbe' ci rinuncio
<spikey> cia'
<cristian_c> boh
<ciaoo> cristian_c, ma ora  come posso fare per ascoltare la voce senza prima registrarla?
<cristian_c> ciaoo, beh, quando registri sei in input
<cristian_c> quindfi è normale che non senti la registrazione in tempo reale
<cristian_c> *quindi
<ciaoo> cristian_c, io vorrei sentire la registrazione reale per poter cantare
<TaLaDo> ciaoo, usi un programma per cantare tipo kara le oche?
<cristian_c> ciaoo, allora devi redirigere l'input in output
<cristian_c> ciaoo, già, che programma usi?
<ciaoo> cristian_c, non uso nessu programma ho appena installato ubuntu e nn so come fare :-(
<cristian_c> ciaoo, guarda nei repo, qualche programma c'è
<cristian_c> ciaoo, intanto, hai appurato che il microfono funziona su ubuntu
<ciaoo> cristian_c, cos'è repo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ciaoo, software center
<cristian_c> !repo | ciaoo
<ubot-it> ciaoo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<TaLaDo> ciaoo, vai nel software center e cerca karaoke
<ciaoo> cristian_c, ok
<ciaoo> cristian_c, vabbè fa nulla grazie lo stesso ritorno a windows non mi trovo qui
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> hehe
<cristian_c> ciaoo, comunque, senza offesa, ma sei strnao :)
<cristian_c> *strano
<ciaoo> forse nn ci siamo capiti, io nn cerco un programma per cantare ... uso benissimo le basi su you tube.. dal mixer ci dovrebbe essere una funzione per sentire il microfono dalla casse  ma nn so come fare ad attivarla
<ciaoo> non voglio software per karaoke
<TaLaDo> ciaoo, prova a vedere in impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> ciaoo, che mixer usi?
<ciaoo> ci ho provato ma nn trovo nulla, ho letto su internet che si può fare con alsamixer
<cristian_c> ciaoo, poi chi ti ha detto che c'è questa opzione?
<cristian_c> ciaoo, link?
<TaLaDo> ciaoo, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, tu la conosci questa opzione?
<cristian_c> di slito si fa con jack
<cristian_c> *solito
<TaLaDo> cristian_c, non h mai avuto modo di cantare (sono stonatissimo)
<ciaoo> ho aperto il mixer dal terminale
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, eh, mibofra è un esperto in materia
<TaLaDo> ciaoo, vedi se puoi dirigere l'uscita del mic alle casse insomma fai delle prove
<cristian_c> ciaoo, link?
<ciaoo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3815889
<ciaoo> ce ne sono tanti cmq
<cristian_c> ciaoo, infatti alsamixer non c'entra
<cristian_c> ciaoo, hai fatto ciò che è suggerito nel topic?
<ciaoo> si devo trovare la funzione mic boos
<ciaoo> quella ti permette di ascoltare il microfono
<cristian_c> ciaoo, allora non hai letto il topic
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> lol
<lucasss> Salve, avrei una domanda...è possibile avere Thunderbird o Evolution sempre aperti in background in modo da avere la sagnalazione di nuove mail?
<lucasss> ubuntu 12.10, email @hotmail
<cristian_c> !thunderbird
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunderbird'
<cristian_c> lucasss, sei su unity?
<lucasss> si
<cristian_c> lucasss, firetray
<lucasss> ho già l'iconcina di notifica in alto, di thunderbird...ma non mi segnala nuove mail neanche se impostato in ricerca ogni 1 min
<lucasss> cerco
<lucasss> Firetray installato, va configurato in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<cristian_c> guarda
<lucasss> non risolvo con firetray...:(
<lucasss> io ho già l'icona di thunderbird nella tray,solo che non segnala nessun tipo di mail in arrivo
<lucasss> le segnala solo nel momento in cui apro thnderbird...
<cristian_c> lucasss, uhm
<cristian_c> lucasss, allora aggiungi thunderbird tra le applicazioni di avvio, no?
<cristian_c> :)
<lucasss> ma poi mi rimane l'icona nella barra di unity a sinistra, o sbaglio? provo...
<lucasss> mhm
<cristian_c> lucainfatti il launcher è fatto per questo
<cristian_c> luca, infatti il launcher è fatto per questo
<cristian_c> lol
<lucasss> infatti, mi rimane nel launcher a sinistra..=\
<lucasss> se microsoft avesse lasciato separati skype e msn, almeno avrei potuto continuare ad usare kmess per la notifica delle email ç_ç
<cristian_c> lucasss, c'è l'opzione kkep in launcher
<cristian_c> *keep
<lucasss> blocca/sblocca?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<lucasss> si, ma se l'applicazione è avviata non la rimuove...
<cristian_c> come quicklist
<cristian_c> dal launcher
<lucasss> si, è blocca/sblocca dal launcher
<lucasss> solo che se l'applicazione è avviata, vedi ora firefox per la chat
<lucasss> l'icona rimane nel launcher e sompare solo se l'applicazione viene chiusa...
<cristian_c> mmmm
<lucasss> mi pare di capire che tu non hai unity, giusto?
<cristian_c> lucasss, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> lucasss, sì, ma ormai conosco un po' meglio
<lucasss> dimmi dimmi, che se la cosa non si risolve passo a gnome -.-
<cristian_c> lucasss, ok
<cristian_c> lucasss, rimuovi firetray
<lucasss> rimosso
<lucasss> riapro firefox, arrivo
<lucasss> wuallà
<cristian_c> lucasss, installa minimizetotray revived
<lucasss> rieccomi, nulla d afare =/
<lucasss> anche dicendgli di metterlo nella tray quando ridotto ad icona, non lo fa...
<lucasss> domanda: su gnome hai la possibilità di tenere un programma di posta in background che ti segnali l'arrivo di una nuova mail?
<cristian_c> lucasss, va configurato
<cristian_c> lucasss, come l'hai configurato?
<lucasss> componenti aggiuntivi> preferenze>riduci ad icona nell'area di notifica quando> si chiude
<cristian_c> lucasss, -,-'
<cristian_c> lucasss, io non parlo di thunderbord, ma dell'estensione
<cristian_c> *thunderbird
<jester-> gli devi dire quali programmi gestire
<lucasss> anche io O.o
<cristian_c> jesrterè abbastanza semplice, ho visto
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> lucasss, sei andato nelle preferenze dell'estensione?
<lucasss> io non sono andato su thunderbird, ma sui componenti aggiuntivi di FifreFox, e poi su Minimizeto Tray
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> firefox?
<jester-> lucasss: che centra ff
<cristian_c> lucasss, ma non si parlava di thunderbird?
<cristian_c> jester-, appunto
<cristian_c> cosa c'entra firefox?
<jester-> me la da ma la vicina si rifiuta
<cristian_c> lol
<lucasss> pardon, rifaccio nel modo giusto
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmm
<lucasss> MinimizeToTray lo trovo tra i componenti aggiuntivi di FF, ma non di TB...
<cristian_c> mmmm
<jester-> lucasss: di thunder aggiuntivi cerca firetray e installalo
<lucasss> sisi fatto, ora ce l'ho tra i componenti aggiuntivi di TB
<jester-> configuralo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucasss, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/minimizetotray-revived/?src=search
<jester-> devi mettere in moto la 500 e sali sulla panda?
<cristian_c> jester-, firetray l'ha già provato e non va bene
<lucasss> da TB, componenti aggiuntivi>minimize to tray>preferenze> riduci ad icona nell'area di notifiche: quando si chiude il programma e quando lo si riduce ad icona
<jester-> ma togli il firetray
<lucasss> Già tolto già tolto
<lucasss> Risultato: chido o riduco ad icona TB, e non cambia nulla da quando non c'era MinimizeToTray
<lucasss> *chiudo
<jester-> lucasss: riducu a icona quando si chiude e minimizza
<jester-> riduci
<jester-> lucasss: prova a mandarti una mail
<cristian_c> lucasss, Instead of closing and when minimizing
<lucasss> sisi, pare funzionare...ora non riesco a ricevere mail per provare in quanto sono con la chiavetta ed è configurato per andare con i dati di alice...
<lucasss> ora gli rimetto i dati...
<cristian_c> lucasss, Keep in Launcher non dev'essere spuntato
<cristian_c> nella quicklist
<lucasss> non è spuntato
<cristian_c> bene
<pitzalone> buongiorno. ho appena fatto l'avanzamento al 12.10, ma hga problemi grafici e non riesco ad entrare! consigli?
<lucasss> Pare rimanere in backgraund, grazie ragazzi ;)
<lucasss> a casa con linea alice provo al meglio
<cristian_c> lucasss, prego
<cristian_c> pitzalone, il problema è proprio quelllo
<cristian_c> *quello
<cristian_c> pitzalone, avanzamento fatto alla membro di segugio
<pitzalone> cristian_c: quindi?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, avevi disattivato i driver proprietari prima di eseguire l'avanzamento?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: ho mandato solo avanti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pitzalone, riesci ad entrare in console di ripristino?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: si
<pitzalone> ci sono già
<cristian_c> pitzalone, disattiva i driver proprietari
<pitzalone> cristian_c: comando?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jockey-text
<pitzalone> niente... da errore
<cristian_c> posta
<lucasss> ma...si avvia in modalità gravica provvisoria?
<pitzalone> no
<pitzalone> cristian_c: non posso postare
<cristian_c> pitzalone, cosa dice?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: ci sei?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, cosa dice?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: searching for avaible drivers... poi torna senza fare nulla
<pitzalone> cristian_c: per tornare intendo alla riga di comando
<pitzalone> cristian_c: ci sei?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ok, allora: lspci -k
<pitzalone> cristian_c: poi?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, forse è meglio che digiti il comando da live
<pitzalone> ho il cd a casa
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> allora, riesci a copiare l'output su file?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, anche su un altra partizione
<cristian_c> o su usb
<pitzalone> metto il cd e rinstallo da capo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ma se il c dnon ce l'hai
<cristian_c> *cd
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> eh
<pitzalone> cristian_c: sono a lavoro, lo ho a casa
<jester-> dove vaiii se il cd non cellhaiii
<cristian_c> pitzalone, appunto, non puoi usarlo adesso
<cristian_c> neanche per entrar ein live
<cristian_c> *entrare
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, difficile aiutarti in questo mdo
<TaLaDo> *modo
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<cristian_c> 13:00:37 <pitzalone> metto il cd e rinstallo da capo
<cristian_c> che non hai
<pitzalone> cristian_c: dici che riesco a risolvere da LIVE?
<jester-> pitzalone: hai la home separata?
<pitzalone> jester-: IN CHE SENSO?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, diciamo che puoi accedere ai file da live
<pitzalone> ops
<cristian_c> meglio
<jester-> pitzalone: se la home sta s altra partizione, pc da lavoro non averla è deleterio
<cristian_c> puoi accedere meglio e non da shell
<pitzalone> no. è una partizione unica
<jester-> bravo
<pitzalone> jester-: quindi?
<jester-> quindi dovrai installare sopra senza formattare se vuoi salvare i dati
<pitzalone> jester-: i dai li ho su dropbox non è un problema
<pitzalone> però se non rinstallavo era meglio
<pitzalone> jester-: ho fatto tutto wquesto perchè avevo problemi con la scheda wifi
<cristian_c> pitzalone, senza provare in live, ovviamente
<pitzalone> jester-: broadcom
<cristian_c> ah
<jester-> pitzalone: per la broad basta il firm e non ha mai dato problemi con la grafica
<pitzalone> cristian_c: dimmi i comandi che provo
<pitzalone> jester-: no. stavo avanzando alla 12.10 per vedere se funzionava meglio
<cristian_c> pitzalone, hai una pendrive?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: si, perchè?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, copi il file lì
<pitzalone> che file?
<pitzalone> vi saluto. reinstallo e via.
<TaLaDo> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<freesw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5576187/
<mibofra> ciao Holden :D
<mibofra> ti ricordi l'errore di mesa? l'ho beccato: compiz: ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/s_renderbuffer.c:588: map_attachment: asserzione "srb->Map" non riuscita.
<akhilleus> buon pm a tutti
<Serpico> ciap
<Serpico> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Serpico> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> ciao
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi volevo sapere se esiste un progrmma come wirecast
<playspan> Ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a capire perchè il mio notebook non installa ubuntu?
<playspan> C'è nessuno?
<Bupsss> buonasera
<Bupsss> scusate, avrei una domandina se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Bupsss> sto usando una tv collegata in hdmi
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bupsss> quando seleziono l'audio su hdmi, il suono esce da tutte le parti
<Bupsss> :D
<jester-> Bupsss: da tutte le parti?
<Bupsss> lol
<Bupsss> si
<Bupsss> casse del laptop e casse tv
<jester-> e quante partiha
<Bupsss> ti spiego meglio
<Bupsss> quando seleziono "audio interno" funziona solo sul laptop
<jester-> Bupsss: pacioccato in impostzioni audio?
<Bupsss> quando seleziono "hdmi" funziona su entrambi
<Bupsss> no no, fresh install
<Bupsss> smanettando con le impostazioni, si sistema... ma poi al riavvio ritorna il doppio audio
<jester-> Bupsss: e te interessa sentire la tv?
<Bupsss> si
<Bupsss> cioè, mi interessa avere l'audio dalla tv quando la seleziono
<ilia_> Ciao, sto usando una xubunut 12.04 non riesco a cambiare lo sfondo delle finestre (il bianco mi dà fastidio) qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<jester-> Bupsss: masta che stoppi l'audio sul pc
<Bupsss> e come lo stoppo?
<jester-> Bupsss: disolito c'è il tasto fn alza volume abbassa e muta
<Bupsss> ho installato un extension per gnome per questo... ma vedo solo il device attivo e non entrambi
<Bupsss> se uso quel pulsante, mi alza e abbassa il volume sul device attivo
<jester-> Bupsss: non serve nessuna exstension vai in modifica audio
<Bupsss> quindi se è attivo l'hdmi, lo alza e abbassa li, mentre il portatile si sente ancora
<jester-> nel pannello di controllo impostazioni di sistema e se senti dappertutto muta il pc
<Bupsss> e poi?
<Bupsss> se clicco muta il pc, muta tutto
<jester-> Bupsss: canale in nelle impostazioni
<akis24> sera
<ilia_> nessuno sa come cambiare lo sfondo delle finestre in xubuntu?
<jester-> ilia_: che finestra
<jester-> Bupsss: cioè canale uscita pardon
<ilia_> jester-: tutte le finestre intendo lo sfondo di quello che su gnome è nautilus
<jester-> ilia_: non usando xubuntu non so se sia possibile avere uno sfondo nelle app
<Bupsss> jester-: canale uscita, vedo solo il canale attivo (hdmi)
<ilia_> jester-: ok grazie lo stesso
<jester-> ilia_: teniamo presente che xfce è per pc debolucci
<Bupsss> noto che i device non sono elencati, ma vengono elencati come profili, non hardware
<jester-> se dovesse gestire certe cose non lo sarà piu
<gregorio8780> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto con la mia prima installazione di ubuntu su oc amd64
<ilia_> jester-:  sto usando un pentium 4 con 512 di ram non mi regge altro se non xfce o lxde
<gregorio8780> :S
<jester-> Bupsss: in impostazioni audio?
<Bupsss> si
<jester-> ilia_: allora lascia perdere certi orpelli che già è buona se gira decentemente
<jester-> Bupsss: e in uscita non ci sono è device?
<Bupsss> gregorio8780: e la domanda?
<Bupsss> solo il device attivo
<ilia_> jester-: XD ok grazie mille ciao
<Bupsss> per cambiare uscita, devo selezionare il profilo "audio interno"
<Bupsss> ma poi non ho più hdmi
<jester-> Bupsss: le alternative stanno tutte li
<jester-> Bupsss: e la exstension per gnome funza?
<gregorio8780> :P ho un problema secondo me con il caricamento dell'interfaccia... ho provato a veder in rete su vari topic dato che non partiva nemmeno da live cd.. e con l'impostazione acpi off parte il live cd (faccio tutto da interfaccia grafica prima dell'avvio del cd)
<Bupsss> no, elenca solo la scheda attiva e non tutte
<jester-> !dettagli | gregorio8780
<ubot-it> gregorio8780: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gregorio8780> quando poi ha finito l'installazione e parte grub per scegliere se windows 8 o ubuntu 12.10 non parte e si blocca
<jester-> Bupsss: non ho direttamente usato la tv come monitor non so che altro dirti
<jester-> gregorio8780: winz parte?
<gregorio8780> si
<Bupsss> jester-: grazie comunque... è un problema che mi fa sclerare
<Bupsss> :D
<jester-> Bupsss: è il bello di linux, non ti annoi
<jester-> Bupsss:  per lo meno senti, pensa a chi non sente affatto
<gregorio8780> calcolate che uso una scheda grafica ati e il tv come monitor
<Bupsss> lol
<jester-> gregorio8780: dovresti provare con un monitor normale
<Bupsss> jester- si, ma questo è uno dei motivi per cui uso win
<akis24> ilia_ >  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=438083
<Bupsss> e mi fa star male
<Bupsss> lol
<jester-> Bupsss: linux è alternativa non sostituto di winz
<jester-> se non trova l'hw che gli piace fa dannare
<Bupsss> indubbiamente... ma io ho un paio di ore al giorno da dedicare a me stesso... quindi non posso pensare ad alternative ;)
<Bupsss> mi piace qualcosa che torno a casa, accendo e funziona come dico io
<Bupsss> eheh
<gregorio8780> jester: avevo gia' utilizzato ubuntu su processore intel e con il televisore non mi ha mai dato problemi, non capisco perchè in live parte e funziona tutto, e post instalaazione si blocca
<jester-> gregorio8780: usando un qualsiasi monitor tradizionale si esclude il problema tv
<gregorio8780> ma non ne ho a disposizione
<jester-> gregorio8780: prova a partire in ripristino e al menu scegli falsafex
<Bupsss> sto meditando se fosse un problema di pulseaudio e sostituirlo completamente con alsa
<gregorio8780> jester: ci avevo provato.. ma credo che si blocchi perchè rimane bloccato un po
<jester-> Bupsss: vanno accoppiati, alsa funza senza pulse pulkse seenza alsa no, installa pavucontrol e vedi li se ti fare qualcosa
<gregorio8780> jester: non c'è un modo per provare ad avviare l'installazione di ubuntu con riga di comando impostando sempre acpi=off... ci ho provato ma mi chiede poi di caricare il kernel prima del boot e non so che comandi dargli :P
<jester-> gregorio8780: i casi sono 2: driver ati o installazione farlocca
<gregorio8780> magari poi aggiornando i driver della ati si risolve
<gregorio8780> è infatti
<gregorio8780> penso più la prima (i dirver)
<jester-> gregorio8780: al grub devi pigiare e e poi mettere acpi=off appena dopo quiet spalsh
<jester-> gregorio8780: se va da live non è da escludere la seconda
<jester-> gregorio8780: e pure noapic
<gregorio8780> jester: nel senso che se va da live deve andare per forza anche post installazione?
<jester-> gregorio8780: per logica si
<gregorio8780> jester: noapic non lo avevo selezionato per il live e anadava bene ubuntu.... anche perchè non so a cosa serve.. :D si capisce che sono novellino? :P
<gregorio8780> ma può essere poi che la distro di ubuntu 12.10 per amd64 pesa solo 764Mb?
<akis24> certo che si è un immagine compressa
<gregorio8780> akis24: ma non l'ho scaricata compressa in rar o zip.. era gi in formato iso.. l'ho scaricata da un applicazione per android che si chiama drive droid, dove da lì puoi scaricare varie immagini di ubuntu e derivati e utilizzare il telefono come live cd.. per quello ero dubbioso della dimmensione dell'immagine iso
<Ciao> salve a tutti
<akis24> si decomprime in fase di installazione .. ovvio che sia  .iso
<Ciao> scusate la mia ignoranza, sto seguendo una guida di installazione di ubuntu 10.10 su android e come primo step mi viene chiesto se il kernel supporta i loop devices...qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi dove posso trovare tale informazione? é un tablet toshiba AT300 Android 4.0.3 Versione kernel 2.6.39.4-00017 . ringrazio anticipatamente
<mapreri> Ciao: il kernel di ubuntu supporta i loop device, ma non so quello di android
<akis24> Ciao ma la 10.10 è ormai abbandonata
<mapreri> tra l'altro...
<mapreri> e poi
<mapreri> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> ecco meglio si
<Ciao> chiedo scusa e grazie delle info
<akis24> prg
<mapreri> np
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<akis24> sera
<mettilainbuca> raga chi ha esperienza nel creare Script Bash?
<Bupsss> ribuonasera
<Bupsss> jester-: ho risolto il problema di prima ;)
<jester-> Bupsss: facendo?
<Bupsss> ho creato un sink virtuale associando il profilo hdmi
<Bupsss> in questo modo posso disabilitare indipendentemente uno o l'altro hardware
<Bupsss> e ho anche l'elenco dei device nell'extension ;)
<asde> si può installare ubuntu o qualche altro OS linux su xbox 360?
<Bupsss> ora mi manca solo la videochiamata di facebook e posso passare al 98% ad ubuntu
<Bupsss> eheh
<asde> si può installare ubuntu o qualche altro OS linux su xbox 360?
<Bupsss> non ho xbox, non saprei
<user_ubuntu> sera
<playspan> Ragazzi mi serve aiuto..Praticamente ho masterizzato ubuntu su un cd lo faccio partire nel mio pc tutto ok..ma... Una volta che clicco su installa ubuntu mi si blocca ..lo schermo diventa nero e mi si blocca il pc...soluzioni?
<user_ubuntu> devi settare l opzione noacpi
<mettilainbuca> raga chi ha esperienza nel creare Script Bash?
<playspan> Si ma ho provato a installarlo su un altro pc che ho e va tutto liscio clicco su installa ubuntu e su quel pc parte e si installa...
<user_ubuntu> e anche l'opzione nomodeset
<user_ubuntu> dipende che pc e'..
<playspan> Il pc su cui ubuntu non va è un hp pavilion g
<user_ubuntu> esatto anche io avevo lo stesso problema
<playspan> E come hai risolto?..
<user_ubuntu> nella schermata iniziale fai F6
<user_ubuntu> prima di cliccare su installa
<user_ubuntu> appare un sotto-menu e li' ci devi mettere  le spunte sulle opzioni che ti ho detto
<user_ubuntu> sono 2: nomodeset si e noacpi si
<playspan> Quindi devo spuntare noacpi e nomodeset?
<playspan> Okok
<playspan> E dopo lo installo giusto?
<user_ubuntu> esatto. dpo fia installa dopo
<playspan> Ok grazie spero che vada..
<user_ubuntu> si va io pure ho un HP
<user_ubuntu> hai una nvidia ?
<playspan> no amnd
<playspan> amd*
<user_ubuntu> ahh dovreeb andare cosi' coem detto io epro' ho una scheda nvidia
<playspan> Ok ma in pratica non lo installa perchè entra in conflitto con qualche componente del pc?
<user_ubuntu> si fa un settaggio automatico del monitor mi pare
<playspan> Ok grazie tante
<user_ubuntu> invece io ho un problema di poco: synapitc, nel fare gli aggiornamenti sicurezza, mi ha dato nel terminal questo messaggio: "No LSB modules..." che significa ? stavo aggiornando acrobat reader all'ultima versione di sicurezza
<user_ubuntu> in pratica , cosa sono i moduli LSB ? e' decisivo averli installlati ??
<jester-> user_ubuntu: acrobat non è piu nei repo
<user_ubuntu> si ce l'ho installato mi pare ho aggiunto dei repos  opzionali
<jester-> user_ubuntu: i ppa sono il problema
<jester-> user_ubuntu: togli repo e  programma a piglia il deb di acrobat sul sito adobe
<user_ubuntu> cmq in ogni caso non era la prima volta di quel messaggio.. vorrei capoire bene cosa sono i moduli LSB
<user_ubuntu> che differenza c'e' tra le due procedure scusa ?
<user_ubuntu> jestster-  scusa, mi sembra a spanne che sia nei repo di Medibuntu mica un ppa qualsiasi
<jester-> user_ubuntu: fa vedere cat /etc/lsb-release
<jester-> !paste | user_ubuntu
<ubot-it> user_ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user_ubuntu> aspe'...
<user_ubuntu> jester- ecco pastebin   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577110/
<jester-> user_ubuntu: e pure ls /etc/apt/soursecs.list.d
<user_ubuntu> devo ripetere il tutto con il nuovo comando ?
<jester-> user_ubuntu: e lsb_release -a cosa risponde
<user_ubuntu> jester: il secondo comando e' qui:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577133/
<jester-> user_ubuntu: hai piu ppa che repo ufficiali
<jester-> user_ubuntu: che roba è diesch-testing-precise.list
<user_ubuntu> ma guarda un po' che sono monello... mi servono evidentemente
<user_ubuntu> parto sempre dalle pagine del wiki e mi sfoglio il web
<jester-> user_ubuntu: sh e sul proprio pc uno ci mette quello che gli pare ma si pia pure le conseguenze
<user_ubuntu> pero' ancor anon ho capito cosa sono i moduli lsb
<user_ubuntu> aspett
<jester-> user_ubuntu: i ppa sono fra i principali sminchiatori di sitema specialmente quelli fatti da gente scarsa
<jester-> user_ubuntu: per es se fai lsb_relase -a
<user_ubuntu> eccoti il terzo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577147/
<user_ubuntu> dice che nn ci sono lsb modules
<salento> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto!! ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un pc con windows 8. Al riavvio non ecse il grub e parte direttamente ubuntu, ho cancellato windows?  Avrei voluto averli tutti e due. Come posso fare per vedere se cè ancora windows 8?
<user_ubuntu> cosa sono ? importante averceli?
<jester-> qualche ppa ha ambiato qualche lib e il softcenter e apt vanno in confusione determinando quale release è il sistema
<jester-> user_ubuntu: non dovrebbero dare problemi
<user_ubuntu> sono moduli per la sicurezza del sistema ??
<jester-> specie se usi apt-get da terminale comunque dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<user_ubuntu> ok
<user_ubuntu> di solito per aggiornare uso al 99% synaptic cmq
<jester-> user_ubuntu: sudo apt-get  install --reisntall lsb-release
<user_ubuntu> ook
<Michele__> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Michele__> ho seguito il consiglio di Riccardo P.
<Michele__> e sono entrato in questa chat
<Michele__> non so se c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere
<Michele__> per risolvere un piccolo problema
<Michele__> che ho riscontrato
<Michele__> installando un programma
<jester-> !qualcuno | Michele__
<ubot-it> Michele__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<user_ubuntu> fattto ho reinstallato tutto fatto ok
<Michele__> ciao Jester
<Michele__> em.. dovrei scrivere in quella maniera?
<Michele__> proviamo
<Michele__> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere un problema che ho con downverter?
<jester-> Michele__: devi semplicemente scrivere il problema e aspettare eventuale rispsota
<Michele__> ah ok
<Michele__> ripropongo il problema
<user_ubuntu> dicci il probl
<Michele__> Buonasera ragazzi, piccolo problemino.  OS: Ubuntu 12.04.1 Programma: Downverter  Volevo scaricare un video da youtube ed ho scaricato un programma di nome "Downverter" dal sito ufficiale.  L'ho installato, nome file "downverter-64.deb" e si è avviato tranquillamente. Ho aggiunto il link, sono andato a fare scaricare e non ha fatto praticamente nulla.  A questo punto ho chiuso il programma però mi è saltato un po' tutto.
<Michele__> A questo punto vorrei tentare di eliminare questo software e risolvere tutti i problemi aderenti ad esso, avete qualche soluzione? Grazie.
<HoldenC> Michele__, apri un terminale
<user_ubuntu> jester- : pero' il comando lsb_release da' sempre lo stassa solfa, anche ora : " No LSB modules are available. "
<user_ubuntu> Michele hai un pc a 64 bit ?
<Michele__> si
<user_ubuntu> ahh io no passo ad altri piu' esperti
<salento> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto!! ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un pc con windows 8. Al riavvio non ecse il grub e parte direttamente ubuntu, ho cancellato windows?  Avrei voluto averli tutti e due. Come posso fare per vedere se cè ancora windows 8?
<HoldenC> Michele__, lancia questo comando: dpkg -l | grep -i downverter
<Michele__> dpkg -l | grep -i downverter iHR downverter                             2.1                                     Downverter is a free YouTube downloader.
<Michele__> downverter è scritto in rosso
<Michele__> non so se possa indicare qualcosa
<Michele__> ma comunque :)
<HoldenC> Michele__, ok, ora lancia: sudo apt-get purge downverter
<Michele__> sudo apt-get purge downverter [sudo] password for michele:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Il pacchetto downverter deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<user_ubuntu> michele: io ho installato in fireffox un add on da qui: e va bene al 99 % : http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/
<user_ubuntu> provalo no?
<Michele__> Si user, grazie ma adesso non è questo il problema.
<Michele__> Non si avvia né più il USC, né gli aggiornamenti
<user_ubuntu> oook come vuoi, era un cosiglio disinteressato
<Michele__> insomma, mi sta recando un po' di casini
<HoldenC> Michele__, un attimo
<Michele__> si si, ti ringrazio per il suggerimento
<Michele__> sei stato gentilissimo
<user_ubuntu> di nulla figurati
<Michele__> ok HoldenC, nessun problema
<jester-> user_ubuntu: prova http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577193/
<HoldenC> Michele__, sudo dpkg --force-all --purge downverter
<Michele__> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge downverter dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorato il problema poiché è usata l'opzione --force:  Il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza grave - è  necessario reinstallarlo prima di rimuoverlo. (Lettura del database... 402696 file e directory attualmente installati.) Rimozione di downverter...
<user_ubuntu> jester- che lunga strada! prima devo tradurre in italico ok provero'
<jester-> user_ubuntu: sono comandi che vuoi radurre
<user_ubuntu> mi cancella tutti i repository ?
<jester-> no
<HoldenC> Michele__, ora: sudo dpkg -a
<user_ubuntu> ook provero' grazie cmq
<jester-> resetta cache palle varie
<user_ubuntu> ook
<Michele__> sudo dpkg -a dpkg: errore: necessaria un'opzione che indichi un'azione  Usare dpkg --help per un aiuto sull'installazione e la rimozione dei pacchetti [*]; Usare "dselect" o "aptitude" per un'interfaccia alla gestione dei pacchetti; Usare dpkg -Dhelp per l'elenco delle opzioni di debug per dpkg; Usare dpkg --force-help per l'elenco delle opzioni di forzatura; Usare dpkg-deb --help per un aiuto sulla manipolazione dei file *.deb;
<Michele__> Le opzioni indicate con [*] producono output prolisso - creare una pipe con "less" o "more".
<HoldenC> Michele__, allora proviamo : sudo apt-get install -f
<Michele__> sudo apt-get install -f Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   kde-l10n-it language-pack-kde-zh-hans-base language-pack-kde-en   language-pack-kde-it language-pack-kde-it-base kde-l10n-engb   language-pack-zh-hans-base kde-l10n-zhcn language-pack-zh-hans   lan
<HoldenC> Michele__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<HoldenC> Michele__, pero' non incollare qui
<HoldenC> !paste | Michele__ usa pastebin
<ubot-it> Michele__ usa pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michele__> ok va bene
<Michele__> scusami HoldenC
<HoldenC> Michele__, intanto ti dico che per youtube c'e' una applicazione molto semplice (pero' da terminale) che funziona benissimo
<user_ubuntu> quale holden?
<MicheleCrow> HoldenC: copiato
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, youtube-dl
<HoldenC> MicheleCrow, incolla qui l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<MicheleCrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577216/
<user_ubuntu> ah, e' dai repos ufficiali ubuntu ??
<jester-> youtube-dl
<jester-> funza youtube-dl urlyoutube
<HoldenC> MicheleCrow, ok, tutto ok, solo i repo italiani al momento hanno qualche problema... dovresti andare in gestore aggiornamenti o come si chiama in 12.04 e cambiare per esempio con i repo tedeschi o quelli che ti pare
<MicheleCrow> si in effetti adesso sembra essere tutto ok
<HoldenC> MicheleCrow, io disabiliterei anche i 'proposed' a meno che sai quello che fai e hai una ragione particolare per tenerli
<jester-> HoldenC: proposed
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, credo sia nei repo, ma al limite la procedura per metterlo temporaneamente in una cartella e lanciarlo da li e' semplice
<HoldenC> !info youtube-dl
<ubot-it> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.09.27-1 (quantal), package size 49 kB, installed size 89 kB
<user_ubuntu> ma quel programma funziona solo su you tube ? ad esempio: sulla rai chi lo ha provato ?
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, no la rai e' un'altra cosa... funziona su yt, vimeo e altri credo
<jester-> MicheleCrow: disattiva  i proposed che per il niubbo sono un cancro
<MicheleCrow> ok ragazzi
<user_ubuntu> ahh ok ok lo provero'
<MicheleCrow> vi ringrazio
<MicheleCrow> per il supporto
<jester-> c'è estensione per ff per la rai
<MicheleCrow> che mi avete dato
<MicheleCrow> adesso sembra si sia sistemato tutto per il meglio
<user_ubuntu> solo per vedere lo strean non per fare down??
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, per la rai c'e' raismth che funziona bene
<user_ubuntu> ma scarica tutto  anche ?
<HoldenC> no, non ti permette di scaricare (che e' contro il regolamento rai) solo di vedere le dirette e l'archivio dal browser
<user_ubuntu> sti b**************di. e vogliono pure una tassa !!
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, ora che ci penso c'e' anche uno script per vedere la rai con vlc
<MicheleCrow> HoldenC: a me avevano consigliato FVD Video Downloader﻿ che sarebbe un estensione per chromium. tu cosa ne dici?
<user_ubuntu> certi video andrebbero ragalati. specie se di 50 anni fa
<HoldenC> MicheleCrow, a mio parere lascia perdere le estensioni e usa youtube-dl da terminale: non ti incasina il pc ed e' semplice da usare, puoi scaricare i video in tutte le qualita' da 240p a 1080p in tutti i formati
<neramarea> 'sera. volevo collegare in rete due notebook... uso il comando sftp in nautilus. tutto funziona. ma volevo creare un  segnalibro stabile in nautilus... e qui sta il problema: uso fastweb... possibile che a ogni riaccensione l'hug mi "mischi" gli indirizzi ip delle macchine collegate (3 notebook e una stampante)???
<user_ubuntu> corroti ! ma ora con i grilli li apriremo in 4 tonni...
<HoldenC> user_ubuntu, si, nel programma di grillo c'e' la vendita di 2 delle 3 reti rai... quindi probabile che non ti serva piu' un modo per vedere la rai a breve...
<HoldenC> neramarea, probabilmente il dhcp assegna ip a caso ai vari pc, dovresti usare indirizzi riservati per ogni macchina o statici
<neramarea> in che modo?
<MicheleCrow> ok HoldenC
<MicheleCrow> dimmi cosa devo fare
<MicheleCrow> per installarlo
<HoldenC> !chat | MicheleCrow passiamo in chat
<ubot-it> MicheleCrow passiamo in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JA_s> ciao a tutti =)
<user_ubuntu> non e' che mi vedo la rai ma certi video antichi, si vorrei ma e' difficile cmq ci sono i mezzi..
<HoldenC> neramarea, devi vedere il manuale del tuo router
<JA_s> qualcuno potrebbe risolvermi un problema? ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 con successo, ma lo schermo è buoi, come se la luminosità fosse al minimo, come risolvo?
<neramarea> è un hug
<MicheleCrow> !chat HoldenC
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat HoldenC'
<MicheleCrow> !chat HoldenC
<MicheleCrow> em..
<HoldenC> MicheleCrow, devi solo entrare in questo canale: #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniela> buonasera a tutti....
<daniela> scusate un informazione non riesco a usare lamia internet key su ubuntu che programma posso installare perchè funzioni
<daniela> help me =)
<DD3my> daniela, che distribuzione monti? e che tipo di internet key utilizzi?
<daniela> mmmmm... =) bella domanda =)
<daniela> scusate l'ignoranza ma ci sto provando ... la chiavetta usb della wind
<daniela> e ubuntu con windos 7
<daniela> mmmmmm vabbeee... anedrò da qualcuno che capisca megolio dsi me.... =) grazie....
<user_ubuntu> daniela: mica sono lenticchie.. piu' precisione no?
<daniela> hai pienamente ragione... ma aime non so cosa sia una distribuzione e  la chiavetta  l'unica cosa che c'è scritto è 21.6 mbps...
<daniela> buonanotte a tutti..... grazie
<salento> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto!! ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un pc con windows 8. Al riavvio non ecse il grub e parte direttamente ubuntu, ho cancellato windows?  Avrei voluto averli tutti e due. Come posso fare per vedere se cè ancora windows 8?
<enzotib> salento: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | salento
<ubot-it> salento: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pino> qualcuno sa dirmi che differenza c'è tra la 10.04.2 lts  e la 10.04.1lts versione della comunità?
<salento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577330/
<enzotib> salento: cambiato tattica: sudo parted -l
<user_ubuntu> pino ci sono sempre delle migliorie no?
<enzotib> pino: credo che quella della comunità abbia qualcosa già configurato per l'Itala, niente di che
<pino> e dovendola far girare su virtualbox quale mi consigliate?
<salento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577336/
<enzotib> pino: io uso sempre quella standard
<pino> e sarebbe la lts?
<enzotib> Long Term Support
<enzotib> salento: mi devo allontanare, comunque non vedo la partizione di win, anche se c'è molto spazio disponibile
<enzotib> forse la partizione c'è ma è nascosta
<enzotib> questo nuovo tipo di tabelle delle partizioni ancora non le conosco bene
<enzotib> a dopo
<salento> ok
<dimitri_> salve, sempre più spesso usando il touchpad con due dita (scorrimento) ogni tanto il sistema mi fa logout ...come risolvo
<salento> enzotib ci sono ancora eh!!
<salento> enzotib fa niente dai magari mi aiutate domani, grazie cmq
<Guest16219> salve ragazzi , ho da poco montato ubuntu su VMware
<Guest16219> solo che ho riscontrato un piccolo problema... e cioe i tasti speciali
<Guest16219> tipo la e con laccento me la fa cosi [
<Guest16219> ed altre cose del genere . come posso risolvere_
<Guest16219> ecco.. il tratto basso sarebbe l-accento
<Guest16219> e il trattino l-apostrofo
<onebitxajax> a domani
<gio> ciao a tutti
<Guest48881> avrei bisogno di una mano cortesemente
<Guest48881> se qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<leosacc> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-02
<Spyro89> Buonasera a tutti
<Spyro89> Qualcuno di voi per caso sa come si installa il modem speedtouch 330 silver su ubuntu? graie mille
<krabador> Spyro89, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Adsl/Speedtouch
<spyro89> Graie Krabador!
<spyro89> *Grazie!
<Relicant> We ubuntiani
<Relicant> Io uso windows
<Relicant> figli di puttana
<Relicant> ci siete
<Relicant> DIO PORCO
<akis24> buona giornata
<gigirock> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<gigirock> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<gigirock> che devo fare ?
<enzotib> gigirock: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<sebx> ciao a tutti
<sebx> ho un piccolo problema
<sebx> vorreiinstallare ubuntu
<sebx> solo che non avendo lettore cd dvd nn so come creare una chiavetta eseguibile da boot
<sebx> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<disgrazieto> sebx devi scaricare prima la iso dal sito ufficiale...
<sebx> fatto
<disgrazieto> Dopo, scarichi unetbootin...
<disgrazieto> sebx una volta scaricato unetbootin, selezioni la iso che hai scaricato e la destinazione cioé la tua pennetta. Tutto qui.
<sebx> oook
<sebx> grazie mille
<disgrazieto> sebx assicurati che il bios legga prima la tua pennetta sennò non parte.
<sebx> ok
<DD3my> Ciao a tutti :)
<gigirock> raga ho questo problema: http://pastebin.com/Y8kRSvqC se mi dite a razzo come risolverlo......
<jester-> gigirock: hai dei repo doppi
<DD3my> ciao jester- :)
<jester-> ciao DD3my
<jester-> gigirock: controlla sources.list
<daniele> Ciao a tutti ho urgente bisogno di aiuto, ho formattato ora il pc installando ubuntu 12.04.2, praticamente non ho più gli effetti grafici, ubuntu si avvia come se lo avviasi in modalità di ripristino. Premetto che prima avevo installato anche ubuntu 12.04.1 è non ho mai avuto problemi grafici. Posso fare qualcosa
<daniele> ??
<enzotib> daniele: io riproverei a installare
<jester-> eh
<jester-> daniele: formattato si intende piallato tutto il disco?
<daniele> jester-, non tutto solo la partizione interessata
<jester-> daniele: fatto fare dall'installer in modifica partizione
<jester-> ?
<daniele> no ho messo rimuovi vecchia versione e sostituisci con la nuova in automatio
<daniele> Praticamente non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda grafica integrata
<daniele> gredo
<daniele> credo
<daniele> andando in dettagli di sistema su scheda grafica c'è la voce sconosciuto
<daniele> Io ho una scheda grafica intel integrata + nvidia optimus
<jester-> daniele: reinstalla
<daniele> jester-,  riproverò
<jester-> daniele: e controlla md5sum della iso che hai masterizzato
<daniele> jester-, cioè
<daniele> ??
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> sè ha errori
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti e scusate l'orario
<cristian_c> lol
<kaurubuntu> da tempo non riesco a risolvere il problema di riprodurre il suono tramite attacco mic del mio basso elettrico su ubuntu
<kaurubuntu> ho provato ad agire anche su alsamixer ma niente
<Holden> kaurubuntu, quindi vorresti sentire quello che capta il microfono direttamente sulle casse?
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  bhe si
<Holden> kaurubuntu, questo mentre registri?
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  anche solo per ascolto
<Holden> kaurubuntu, apri un terminale
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ok
<Holden> kaurubuntu, lancia: arecord -f dat | aplay -
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  quindi
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579025/
<leosacc> buongiorno a tutti :)
<cristian_c> Holden, in pipe :D
<leosacc> ragazzi problema con ubuntu 12.10...
<leosacc> ieri sera ho fatto l'aggiornamento e fin li tutto a posto...
<Holden> kaurubuntu, si perfetto, se parli sul mic senti qualcosa nelle casse?
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  provo a collegare il basso
<Holden> kaurubuntu, ok
<leosacc> computer funzionante..
<kaurubuntu> Holden,   provo
<leosacc> ora lo riaccendo e ho davanti lo sfondo originale e la freccia del mouse...e nient'altro....
<cristian_c> leosacc, hai aggiunto ppa o scaricato driver proprietari esterni?
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  si ma molto sisturbato e con eco
<leosacc> driver ati ma più di 1 mese fa...
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ovvero in ritardo
<cristian_c> leosacc, non significa
<Holden> kaurubuntu, un attimo, il ritardo possiamo correggerlo
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ok
<Holden> kaurubuntu, prova così: arecord --period-time=10000 -f dat | aplay --buffer-time=100000
<leosacc> cristian_c,volevo provare a ripristinare gli orignali, ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> leosacc, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<leosacc> cristian_c,si
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  va meglio! ma non proprio immediato
<cristian_c> leosacc, usa jockey-text
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  e i disturbi?
<leosacc> cristian_c,cos'è? e come faccio ad usarlo?
<cristian_c> leosacc, è il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> è scritto nel man, mi pare, come usarlo
<Holden> kaurubuntu, il problema è che stiamo registrando e poi riproducendo, quindi un minimo di ritardo si introduce, ma giocando con i parametri si può minimizzare. per i disturbi non so a cosa ti riferisci, hai provato a cambiare il livello di capture sul mic?
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  vedo in impostazioni audio o su alsamixer?
<leosacc> cristian_c,mi dice che non esiste il comando...
<robby76> Ciao mi serve aiuto  c'e qualcuno ? che mi vuol aiutare?
<Holden> kaurubuntu, alsamixer. dimmi che versione di ubuntu usi anche, se hai solo alsa o anche pulse
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  12.04
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  12.04 x64
<cristian_c> leosacc, controlla se p installato
<cristian_c> *è
<robby76> volevo sapere quale versione installare
<cristian_c> !aiuto | robby76
<ubot-it> robby76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<leosacc> cristian_c,leggo su goole che è per nvida...
<robby76> ok
<cristian_c> leosacc, allora hai letto male
<leosacc> cristian_c,e dovrei installare jokey-common? almeno così dice il terminale...
<cristian_c> leosacc, è semplciemente un gestore di driver
<cristian_c> leosacc, sì
<robby76> ciao voglio installare linux mi potete dare un consiglio  x quale versione installare?
<cristian_c> leosacc, ma pensavo ci fosse già, dato che avrai la gui
<leosacc> cristian_c, :)
<jester-> robby76: dipende dal pc che hai
<cristian_c> robby76, dicci il modello di pc
<cristian_c> robby76, o le caratteristiche
<robby76> dell 760
<leosacc> cristian_c,mi dice forse intendeva jokey-text dal pacchetto jokey-common
<leosacc> cristian_c,quello?
<robby76> optiplex 760
<cristian_c> robby76, la cpu non mi sembra particolarmente potente
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  diciamo che va bene ma dovendo suonare su basi ho bisogno di sentirlo più immediato magari anche senza registrazione
<cristian_c> leosacc, prova, ma mi sembra strano
<Holden> kaurubuntu, prova arecord --period-time=10000 -f dat | aplay --buffer-time=100000 --start-delay=10000 -V stereo
<robby76> ok ma quale la versione facile facile da installare?
<cristian_c> robby76, con xubuntu vai sul sicuro
<leosacc> cristian_c,infatti mi dice "impossibile trovare il pacchetto"
<cristian_c> leosacc, lol
<robby76> e la versione?
<cristian_c> leosacc, chissà cos'hai combinato
<cristian_c> robby76, la lts è meglio
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  meglio ma non ancora immediato
<jester-> robby76: va bene la normale ubuntu o kubuntu
<leosacc> cristian_c, nulla....ho accettato di installare gli aggiornamenti....
<robby76> dove lo posso scaricare?
<jester-> !quantal | robby76
<ubot-it> robby76: Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ho bisogno che sia simultaneo purtroppo
<cristian_c> robby76, a questo punto kubuntu
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  su windows va
<leosacc> cristian_c,quando ha finito ho continuato ad utilizzarer il pc e poi l'ho spento per riaccenderlo mezzora fa...
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  su windows va
<cristian_c> leosacc, uhm, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> robby76, una volta scaricata la iso, controlla che non sia corrotta
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ma non mi va per questo problema di staccami dal mio ubuntu
<neramarea> 'giorno. ho il demone d'avvio di freepops tra le applicazioni da'avvio, ma durante la sessione non lo vedo attivo tra i processi... perchè?
<cristian_c> neramarea, come hai controllato?
<neramarea> top
<kaurubuntu> Holden, una curiosità ma eventualmente dovrei agire sempre da terminale per abilitarlo?
<neramarea> e monitor di sistema
<Holden> kaurubuntu, sulla mia scheda audio, vedo che se su alsamixer attivo 'Mic' in riproduzione sento il ritorno nelle casse... ma ogni scheda è diversa. per il resto non ho mai fatto cose del genere ma penso cercando in rete o chiedendo sul forum magari qualcuno sa come si fa
<cristian_c> neramarea, controlla anche nel task manager
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<jester-> neramarea: ps -auz | grep -i freepops
<cristian_c> aux
<jester-> yes
<cristian_c> o freepopsd
<cristian_c> che è il demone
<jester-> la becca uguale
<cristian_c> vero
<kaurubuntu> Holden, ok già è qualcosa ti ringrazio
<kaurubuntu> Holden, ma come ti chiedevo prima dovrei agire sempre da terminale per abilitarlo?
<neramarea> non comprendo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579060/
<Holden> kaurubuntu, si
<kaurubuntu> Holden, mmm che pizza...
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  vabò ti ringrazio di nuovo per il tuo aiuto e ti auguro un buon week end
<Holden> di niente ciao
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  solo una cosa  il time si può ancora diminuire o no?
<Holden> kaurubuntu, si, ma oltre un limite credo ti serva il kernel low-latency
<neramarea> cristian_c jester- ?
<Holden> kaurubuntu, studiati cosa sono quei parametri
<kaurubuntu> Holden,  ok grazie
<leosacc> cristian_c, scusa ma ho fatto fitica:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579068
<cristian_c> neramarea, root      2967  0.0  0.0  66452  1952 pts/0    T    13:15   0:00 sudo freepopsd -p 2000
<cristian_c> perché sudo?
<neramarea> perchè fai fatica? ;-) beh, di solito lo avvio così... niente sudo?
<cristian_c> leosacc, da dove li hai scaricati i driver?
<cristian_c> neramarea, ora controllo io
<cristian_c> che uso freepops
<leosacc> cristian_c,dal sito originale ati
<cristian_c> leosacc, appunto
<leosacc> cristian_c,?
<leosacc> cristian_c,ho seguito una guida per installarli...
<cristian_c> neramarea, io senza sudo
<cristian_c> infatti non risulta root, ma cristian
<neramarea> non credo cambi molto...
<cristian_c> ho igitato lo stesso comando
<cristian_c> neramarea, lo dici tu
<cristian_c> *digitato
<jester-> neramarea: ma la posta il clint la scarica?
<jester-> o la manda che sia?
<neramarea> no. il problema è quello. altrimenti che chiedevo a fare? ;-)
<neramarea> la manda, perchè in uscita uso l'smtp di fastweb
<cristian_c> jester-, l'ha lanciato da root con sudo
<neramarea> ma non scarica
<cristian_c> jester-, ci credo non funziona,
<cristian_c> a me è diverso
<cristian_c> e funziona
<neramarea> mmmh... mo' provo cristian_c
<jester-> cristian_c: non lo lancia il client?
<cristian_c> eliminalo da autoavvio
<cristian_c> neramarea, e provalo prima in terminale
<cristian_c> neramarea, se funziona, lo metti in autoavvio
<cristian_c> jester-, il client da errore senza freepops
<cristian_c> non scarica la posta
<neramarea> ok, a dopo
<leosacc> cristian_c,ora devo andare, grazie lo stesso...  :)
<cristian_c> leosacc, spurgali
<cristian_c> disinstalli i proprietari
<leosacc> ciao a tutti e buon appetito a tutti
<leosacc> cristian_c,già ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> leosacc, in modo simile a come li hai installati
<cristian_c> o tramite run
<cristian_c> o tramite uno script che ti ha installato
<cristian_c> uninstall
<cristian_c> googla e trovi
<neramarea> cristian_c jester- nulla da fare. non scarica la posta. anche se mi dice "connesso a localhost"...
<neramarea> userei volentieri webmail, se tornasse a funzionare...
<cristian_c> neramarea, ripeti il comando e posta il risultato
<jester-> neramarea: usato mezzo secolo fa quando libero non faceva scaricare
<cristian_c> jester-, a gennaio hanno fatto un aggiornamento a freepops per livero
<cristian_c> *libero
<cristian_c> ora funziona bene
<cristian_c> jester-, avevano messo i captcha nel sito
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579111/
<cristian_c> sopratutto di sera
<cristian_c> neramarea, non è in autoavvio
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai provato a lanciare il demone da terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> leosacc, mi dicono dalla regia: sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<neramarea> cristian_c sì http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579114/
<jester-> se è un servizio lancia un cazz in autoavvio
<jester-> lo devi mettere a default con bum
<cristian_c> leosacc, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<cristian_c> neramarea, ora c'è
<cristian_c> neramarea, in terminale funziona?
<cristian_c> jester-, a me va bene anche in autoavvio
<neramarea> sì ma non scarica http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579118/
<cristian_c> neramarea, che provider è?
<jester-> basta fare sudo service sticazz e poi vedere se funza e controllare le impostazioni del client se non va
<cristian_c> neramarea, da quando riscontri il problema?
<jester-> sudo service sticazz start
<neramarea> cristian_c fastweb funzionava webmail fino a metà gennaio. poi ho settato freepops (nuovo notebook), ha scaricato la prima volta e poi il nulla... da almeno 20gg
<cristian_c> neramarea, avranno cambiato per imedire lo scarico
<cristian_c> *impedire
<cristian_c> su libero ogni tanto rompono tutto
<cristian_c> e serve una patch
<cristian_c> perché cambiano il sito
<cristian_c> neramarea, online funziona?
<neramarea> ma il libero.lua è aggiornatissimo... sì, sul sito tutto ok
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma tu usi fastweb, non libero
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> fastweb linea, libero mail
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> sempre funziato
<cristian_c> neramarea, a quando hai scaricato l'ultimo aggiornamento per libero?
<neramarea> stamattina ci ho riprovato; su freepops.org c'è la .18, io ho trovato la .24. eppure non va una minchia
<cristian_c> neramarea, mi serve la data dell'ultimo rilascio
<neramarea> scusa, cristian_c ma devo scappare. ci si sente più tardi
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<leosacc> ciao akhilleus
<akhilleus> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> chiudo e buon pomeriggio a tutti            p.s. ringrazio ancora gli utenti per la disponibilità.....
<ToroBunto> tutti zitti? come mai?
<ToroBunto> XD
<ToroBunto> we ragà qualcuno mi sa dire come aggiungo la risoluzione grafica a 1440x900 a 75 hertz?
<ToroBunto> ciò un monitor da 19 pollici ho instalato il driver nvidia e mi ha messo una risoluzione grafica nativa che però
<ToroBunto> le cose tonde si vedono ancora ovali XD
<ToroBunto> se vabbe lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, controlla con: xrandr -q
<ToroBunto> si vabbe ma mo sto in windows uff XD
<ToroBunto> si già lo feci
<ToroBunto> ho bisogno di inserire una risoluzione
<ToroBunto> so come si fa però non so che valori devo impostare
<ToroBunto> per la risoluzione a 1440x900
<ToroBunto> se vabbe uff lo so è un casino lol
<ToroBunto> senti vabbe aspetta
<ToroBunto> mo mi registro dul forum
<ToroBunto> sul forum
<ToroBunto> poi sta sera mi connetto su ubuntu
<ToroBunto> ragà ditemi solo una cosa
<ToroBunto> quando arrivo alla conferma di registrazione
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, ?
<ToroBunto> eh si scusa e ke adesso non sto in ubuntu
<ToroBunto> sai che faccio mi registro sul forum
<ToroBunto> che la descrivo meglio le cose
<ToroBunto> pero ditemi una cosa
<ToroBunto> cosa devo metere alla conferma di registrazione
<ToroBunto> come risposta?
<ToroBunto> mi da questo indovinello XD: Può essere acuto o grave e differenzia le parole ancóra e àncora
<ToroBunto> io purtroppo sono un idiota e non so rispondere a questo indovinello
<ToroBunto> XD
<gh0stn0te> ToroBunto: Accento
<ToroBunto> grazie
<ToroBunto> si be meglio che vado sul forum
<ToroBunto> perchà farlo mo in chat mentre non sono su ubuntu diventa complesso XD
<ToroBunto> ok mi sono registrato
<ToroBunto> vabè grazie ragà
<ToroBunto> mo descrivo tutto meglio sul forum poi quando torno sta sera vado in ubuntu e faccio
<cristian_c> lol
<ToroBunto> mo ragà nel frattempo ditemi...
<ToroBunto> ma è vero che
<ToroBunto> con ubuntu posso usare anche le app di windows?
<ToroBunto> c'è tipo che
<ToroBunto> posso usare anche un gioco che andrebbe solo con qindows
<ToroBunto> se quindows, windows! XD
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, ma non fai prima a usare steam?
<cristian_c> i giochi di windows possono girare su wine, ma possono girare male
<cristian_c> non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, al limite, virtualbox
<jester-> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ToroBunto> eh si lo s solo he quel gioco non cè su steam
<ToroBunto> cioè io sapevo di un app x ubuntu
<jester-> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jester-> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ToroBunto> che praticamente puoi usare tutti i giochi che vuoi
<jester-> ma roba winz usala su winz
<ToroBunto> il fatto è che io vrei fare sta cosa
<ToroBunto> installarmi ubuntu
<ToroBunto> e tenere solo quello
<jester-> non è una scelta saggia
<ToroBunto> cioè senza stare ogni volta
<ToroBunto> a passare da windows a ubuntu
<ToroBunto> lo so che linux non è ancora diffuso come windows
<ToroBunto> però windows che palle con sta attivazione
<ToroBunto> lol
<jester-> linux è alternativa non sostituto di winz
<jester-> coma la moto e la macchina
<jester-> come*
<ToroBunto> hmmmm
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, attivazione? O.o
<ToroBunto> il brutto di windows è che ogni programma devi stare a trovare il crack per usarlo
<cristian_c> il risciò XD
<jester-> cristian_c: winz ha li vizio che vuol essera pagato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ahahaha
<ToroBunto> si esatto ma è una rottura di palle tutte le volte sti crack
<ToroBunto> XD
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> e siccome non si vorrebbe mai pagare il lavoro altrui si ricorre ai soliti espedienti
<cristian_c> ToroBunto, virtualbox
<ToroBunto> vedete mo per esempio io prima di pensare a ubuntu
<ToroBunto> avevo pensato di installare windows 8
<cristian_c> fallo, allora
<ToroBunto> e dunque lo installai
<cristian_c> l'aggiornamento costa nulla
<cristian_c> costa pochi euri
<ToroBunto> però tra 30 giorni non vedo + niente
<cristian_c> lol
<ToroBunto> però io ho preso un crack
<ToroBunto> l'ho provato e non fa una min
<ToroBunto> XD
<ToroBunto> e insomma che palle sto windows
<ToroBunto> lol
<ToroBunto> ed allora ho pensato
<jester-> !enter | ToroBunto
<ubot-it> ToroBunto: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ToroBunto> mo fammi vedè nel mondo di linux che se dice
<ToroBunto> e me so piato ubuntu
<ToroBunto> lho messu sulla pendrive e l'ho installato
<ToroBunto> ci ho installato tutto anche il driver nvidia
<ToroBunto> che però non ha la risoluzione grafica che serve a me
<cristian_c> anche quello crackato?
<cristian_c> XD
<ToroBunto> nooooo ^^
<ToroBunto> il bello di ubuntu comunque eè che almeno
<ToroBunto> quando installi qualcosa non è solo + 30 giorni XD
<ToroBunto> cmq io quando installaiil driver nvidia su windows7
<ToroBunto> anche li io non avevo la risoluzione giusta
<ToroBunto> perà sulle impostazioni avanzate di nvidia
<ToroBunto> c0è il modo per agiungere le risoluzioni
<ToroBunto> e la frequenza giusta
<ToroBunto> mentre sti stronzi della nvidia perche su ubuntu non mettono sto fatto?
<ToroBunto> lol
<ToroBunto> cè che io andavo e mettevo 1440x900 75 hertz e vai
<ToroBunto> ed invece qua su ubuntu boh XD
<ToroBunto> ho fatto anche la rilevazione automatoca del monitor
<ToroBunto> però mi mette una risoluzione da cinema
<ToroBunto> XD
<yudhistira> salve
<yudhistira> non riesco a riativare il wireless: improssisamente non riconosce la scheda wi-fi... sto usando il cavo lan
<ToroBunto> cioè dopo si vede solo parte dello schermo
<fabio123> ToroBunto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg
<ToroBunto> oh grazie fabio
<fabio123> se ti mancano determinate risoluzioni devi creare un file xorg.conf e mettercele
<yudhistira> ho letto la guida e mi dice che devo abilitare i driver aggiuntivi, ma se li cerco non ci sono: non ci sono driver proprietari
<ToroBunto> si
<cristian_c> yudhistira, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> yudhistira, iwconfig
<cristian_c> yudhistira, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | yudhistira
<ubot-it> yudhistira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<yudhistira> scusate ho difficioltà con la chat: è la prima volta che la uso.
<yudhistira> Cristian mi diceva di usare pastebin, ma è la prima volta e devo capire cone funziona
<cristian_c> !pastebin | yudhistira
<ubot-it> yudhistira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yudhistira> l'indirizzo della pagina cioè ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, hai digitato i comandi?
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<yudhistira> salve di nuovo
<yudhistira> ho difficoltà a usare pastebin
<cristian_c> yudhistira, hai digitato i comandi?
<yudhistira> che significa che devo mettere l'indirizzo della pagina ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, hai digitato i comandi?
<yudhistira> volevo mandarteli
<cristian_c> -,-'
<yudhistira> ma non capisco come si usa pastebin
<yudhistira> come posso aprire una stanza privata ?
<cristian_c> dimmi a che punto sei arrivato/a
<cristian_c> lol
<yudhistira> ti posso dare i comandi ifconfig -s e iwconfig
<cristian_c> yudhistira, hai copiato il risultato in pastebin
<cristian_c> -,-'
<yudhistira> adesso lo copio
<cristian_c> yudhistira, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> lol
<yudhistira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579431/
<yudhistira> va bene così ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, ok, ora anche il secondo comando
<yudhistira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579435/
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<yudhistira> letto ?
<onebitxajax> si io ho letto
<yudhistira> quache soluzione ?
<onebitxajax> no so il problema
<yudhistira> il problema è che improvvisamente non mi riconosce più il wireless
<yudhistira> la luce non si accende nonostante l'interruttore sia su on, su windows (ho il dual) invece funziona
<ToroBunto> ok ho postato sul forum
<ToroBunto> be ragà io torno al lavoro, eh purtroppo
<ToroBunto> XD
<ToroBunto> ho postato sul forum
<ToroBunto> yay XD
<onebitxajax> yudhistira: usi ubuntuo kubuntu?
<onebitxajax> ToroBunto: complimenti
<onebitxajax> !chat | ToroBunto
<ubot-it> ToroBunto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> ToroBunto: vienei in chat che ci si diverte :D
<ToroBunto> XD
<ToroBunto> spe mo vengo XD
<ToroBunto> passo alla chat  normale
<ToroBunto> insomma a quella che non è di supporto XD
<ToroBunto> si eh lo so raga sono un idiota lol
<onebitxajax> ToroBunto: LOLLISSIMO
<onebitxajax> ToroBunto: srivi qui /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yudhistira> quindi nessuno mi può aiutare ...
<onebitxajax> yudhistira: ti ho fatto una domanada
<onebitxajax> yudhistira: perche mi ignori ? :(
<yudhistira> ah scusa... non avevo noatte: ubuntu 12.04
<yudhistira> notato
<onebitxajax> yudhistira: quindi in quest istante su window funziona ma su ubuntu no?
<yudhistira> esatto
<yudhistira> adesso sono su ubuntu perché ho inserito il cavo lan
<freesw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579481/
<yudhistira> vuoi che posto su pastebin ifconfig e iwconfig ?
<onebitxajax> no sto pensando come i potrebbe risolvee
<yudhistira> su ubuntu non si accende più la luce dello swich wireless, su windows sì
<onebitxajax> probabilmente non la riconosce
<onebitxajax> yudhistira: pasta il comando sudo lspci
<yudhistira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579491/
<cristian_c> yudhistira, devi associare la tua scheda wireless al router
<yudhistira> come si fa ? E perché si è automaticamente dissociata ?
<pitzalone> buongiorno. che problema può impedire a un cd live e/o un avanzamento di ubuntu di partire? può essere lo schermo di un portatile a 4/3?
<onebitxajax> pitzalone: potrebbe essee che e' stato masterizzato male
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yudhistira, asp
<yudhistira> sono qui
<yudhistira> :-)
<cristian_c> yudhistira, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<yudhistira> avevo già visto la guida però mi sono perso... era arrivato a questo punto cioé che mi chiedeva di identificare le perifiriche con 'impostaizoni di sistemaì -- hardware' e poi driver aggiuntivi, ma mi dice che non ho driver aggiuntivi...
<yudhistira> o meglio non ho driver prorietari ...
<yudhistira> ma se ho usato il wifi fino a qualche ora fa ?
<yudhistira> hola
<pitzalone> onebitxajax: ho due cd con 12.04 e uno con  12.10, ma non va nessuno dei due! stessso proiblema con un avanzamento di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> yudhistira, ma di quale punto parli?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<onebitxajax> pitzalone: hai provato a fare con usb?
<pitzalone> onebitxajax: no
<yudhistira> nella guida mi dice che devo riconoscere i driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> yudhistira, ma in che punto?
<onebitxajax> !iso | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<onebitxajax> !usb | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<onebitxajax> pitzalone: prova a seguire le due guide di soppra
<cristian_c> yudhistira, io non vedo questo punto, dove?
<cristian_c> yudhistira,non mi sembra ci sia
<yudhistira> se iwconfig mi dà eth0 non wireless extension devo cliccare su link indentifarePeriferiche
<yudhistira> ho capito male ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, sì, hai capito male
<cristian_c> yudhistira, npon è il tuo caso, come puoi vedere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579435/
<cristian_c> *non
<yudhistira> ma quello che hai postato è il mio output
<yudhistira> quindi è il mio caso
<yudhistira> Riporto dalla guida "Se tutti i dispositivi elencati dovessero avere la dicitura «no wireless extensions» ciò potrebbe essere dovuto ad un mancato riconoscimento della scheda. In tal caso consultare la guida IdentificarePeriferiche. "
<yudhistira> O forse vuoi dire che wlan0 non mi dà quel messaggio, quindi ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, esatto
<yudhistira> ahcapisco, quindi devo andare oltre ...
<cristian_c> esatto
<yudhistira> ho fatto così: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<yudhistira> ma mi risponde :  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<yudhistira> scusate, ma non riesco a capire ...
<cristian_c> yudhistira, devi tirarla su
<yudhistira> e come faccio ?
<cristian_c> yudhistira, riposta iwconfig
<yudhistira> ciao a tuttti e grazie:ho risolto :-)
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> pitzalone: cu fu
<pitzalone> jester-: non riesco a risolvere un problema, non riesco a far partire il cdlive? e ho appena avanzato un 12.04 a 12.10 e non parte
<jester-> pitzalone: avanzato da internet?
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<jester-> a cosa ti serve la live
<pitzalone> jester-: per rinstallare! non trovo soluzione!
<jester-> pitzalone: scaricato la iso 12.10 controllato md5sum  prima di scriverla su cd? hai scritto e non copiato la iso?
<pitzalone> jester-: md5sum?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> se hai scaricato con errori non va o va a cazzo
<jester-> pitzalone: la live va scritta e non copiatam controlla il cd
<pitzalone> jester-: si, certo! ho due 12.04 e una 12.10 e non partonoi
<jester-> pitzalone: boot da cd?
<pitzalone> jester-: parte, ma non conclude l'avvio!
<jester-> pitzalone: su altro pc?
<pitzalone> si
<pitzalone> jester-: sono rfiuscito ad avviarlo con low-graphics e modificando un file mettendo un certo pantheon invece h
<pitzalone> jester-: che unity. cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> pitzalone: avviato la live o il sistme a bottane
<pitzalone> jester-: se il sistema è a bottane?
<jester-> <pitzalone> jester-: sono rfiuscito ad avviarlo con low-graphics e modificando un file mettendo un certo pantheon invece h
<pitzalone> jester-: vuoi sapere che file è?
<jester-> pitzalone: vorrei sapere che file è
<pitzalone> jester-: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jester-> pitzalone: riguarda la finestra di login
<pitzalone> jester-: non saprei
<jester-> pitzalone: in shell sudo service lightdm stop poi startxz
<jester-> startx
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<jester-> pitzalone: avevi per casi driver ati installati?
<pitzalone> jester-: non saprei.. sono copllegato on line quel pc. vuoi vedere qualcosa?
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa dici?
<jester-> pitzalone: hai una ati?
<pitzalone> jester-: ati?
<pitzalone2> jester-: questo è il pc con i problemi
<jester-> pitzalone: il pc incrocchiato ha scheda grafica ati o no
<pitzalone2> jester-: mi dai il comando?
<jester-> per coa
<jester-> sa
<pitzalone2> jester-: per vedere che scheda ho?
<jester-> pitzalone2: se sei dal pc allora funza?
<jester-> pitzalone2: lspci | grep -i vga
<pitzalone2> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5579812/
<pitzalone2> jester-: è che mi da un sacco di problemi
<jester-> pitzalone2: hai un sis e nada 3d
<jester-> pitzalone2:rifai la live su cd non riscrivibile
<DD3my> Mi assento un attimo, a dopo :)
<pitzalone2> jester-: in che senso? cosa cambia se è riscrvibile?
<jester-> pitzalone2: che i riscrivibili dopo un paio di volte vanno a cazzo o fai una usb
<pitzalone2> jester-: è la prima volta che lo usavo in ogni caso
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: non fa nulla. può essere andato lo stesso quel cd
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: fa come t'ha detto jester-. rimasterizza su un nuovo cd non riscrivibile oppure fatti una usb (la usb non va su tutti i pc comunque. ma almeno non bruci il cd per nulla)
<pitzalone2> Ab3L: la usb non la prende
<pitzalone2> deve avere una bios vecchia
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: puoi sempre provare a mettere PLoT su un cd (che ti permette di avviare da usb) e la iso su usb. ma non ho mai provato a farlo personalmente. rimasterizza la iso su cd non riscrivibile che è meglio.
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: ma hai testato l'md5sum dell'iso almeno?
<mik_> ciao ho problemi di audio (non si sente nulla) con kubuntu 12.10
<pitzalone2> Ab3L: come posso?
<Ab3L> mik_: io avevo risolto installando e strusando con pavumeter e pavucontrol.
<Ab3L> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: da terminale. recati nella directory dove ci sta la iso che hai scaricato e usa il comando md5sum
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: md5sum tuo_file.iso
<Ab3L> pitzalone2: md5sum ti ritorna un codice di lettere e cifre. confrontalo con quello del sito
<pitzalone> Ab3L: se fosse l'hsrd disk coin problemi?
<Ab3L> pitzalone: bisognerebbe fare un check del disco e già che ci sei anche della memoria. ma la live parte almeno?
<pitzalone> Ab3L: si ferma quando sta caricando l'ambiente grafico
<mapreri> ciao a tutti!
<Ab3L> pitzalone: hai provato con la versione alternate? poi da lì fai un test della ram.
<mapreri> qualcuno mi sa dire da dove posso vedere un'interfaccia dei processi che sono connessi a una qualche rete, e i dati scambiati?
<pitzalone> Ab3L: alternate?
<Ab3L> mapreri: vuoi sniffare?
<mapreri> Ab3L: no, voglio capire che processo mi sta magnando banda....
<mapreri> Ab3L: con una chiavetta far fuori 1 GB in 15 minuti mi rompe parecchio le palle :)
<krabador> mapreri, che sistema usi, e che ci fai di media
<mapreri> krabador: ubuntu, raring in questo momento, ma http://screencloud.net/v/vxwt (guardate il total sent) in teoria è U1, dato che quando l'ho killato si è fermato tutto...... ma non capisco perchè debba uppare tutta quella roba, dato che gli manca un solo file di 200 Mb :\
<Ab3L> mapreri: nethogs, va da terminale.
<Ab3L> mapreri: sudo nethogs interfaccia_da_sorvegliare
<Ab3L> mapreri: poi control+c per fermare
<HoldenC> mapreri, iftop
<Ab3L> HoldenC: ma iftop mostra gli ip. si vedono anche i nomi dei processi?
<Ab3L> cioè, ip e porte.
<HoldenC> un attimo che provo
<mapreri> ciao HoldenC :)
<Ab3L> pitzalone: si. prova con la versione "alternate" invece che con la versione classica.
<Ab3L> !alternate pitzalone
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mapreri> !alternate | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<pitzalone> Ab3L: sto facendo una prova.  inverto due hard disk su due pc ugualiù
<Ab3L> ah, non avevo notato che da quatzal era abbandonata l'alternate.
<mapreri> Ab3L: HoldenC nethogs era quello che cercavo, grazie :)
<HoldenC> mapreri, Ab3L si effettivamente iftop non dice il processo
<mapreri> HoldenC: ora ritorno a cincischiare con ldap (se riesco a far qualcosa ;) )
<HoldenC> mapreri, buon lavoro
<afro> ciao, ho una domanda
<afro> md5sum /dev/sr0
<afro> funziona per controllare che un cd è stato masterizzato correttamente ?
<mapreri> yep, se sr0 è l'unità cd corretta ;)
<afro> quindi con un md5 differente significa con certezza che il cd o dvd non è stato masterizzato correttamente ?
<afro> perchè da qualche parte avevo letto che bisognava usare dd if=/dev/sr0 | md5sum
<afro> ma prendendo la misura corretta dell'immagine
<afro> questo:
<afro> ls -l ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<afro> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=732766208 | md5sum
<afro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<afro> mapreri: che ne pensi ?
<HoldenC> afro, puoi anche montare il cd, andare nella directory dove e' montato e dare: md5sum -c mu5sums.txt
<afro> HoldenC: interessante.. vediamo
<mapreri> HoldenC: ma anche mk5sum /dev/<dev> dovrebbe funzionare correttamente, se il device non è in rw in quel momento, no?
<afro> mapreri: anche secondo me.. però da qualche tempo non riesco a fare un cd correttamente
<afro> quindi mi chiedevo se magari era cambiato qualcosa.
<afro> cmq ora provo come dice HoldenC
<mapreri> afro: seguendo quello che dice help.u.c funziona correttamente o ti dà lo stesso md5?
<HoldenC> mapreri, non credo che quel metodo funzioni, e' spiegato qui perche'
<HoldenC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<HoldenC> a meno di non mettere la dimensione esatta del disco
<mapreri> umh....
<mapreri> in effetti
<afro> HoldenC: però una volta funzionava
<mapreri> però l'ho usato in passato senza problemi.
<HoldenC> mapreri, afro, non so, mai usato quel metodo. al max controllavo l'md5 di tutti i files sul cd con il comando che ho scritto prima
<mapreri> mah, forse mi sbaglio io... in genere lancio il check del cd all'avvio con ubuntu
<mapreri> "check disk for errors"
<HoldenC> si quello funziona sempre
<rashxt> salve ragazzi, ho aggiornato alla 12.10 e adesso il video va a tratti
<rashxt> prima usavo i driver proprietari nvidia
<afro> ok usando il sistema dell'howto funziona. O comunque l'md5 combacia
<Pallino> buonasera a tutti
<Pallino> i programmi per pulire il disco ecc come vengono chiamati?
<coony> ciao
<coony> mi sono permesso di eseguire un upgrade dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 con la triste conclusione che una volta riavviato lo schermata del login non carica
<coony> come posso rimediare
<Serpico> ciao
<giovanni_> sera a tutti
<giovanni_> avrei bisogno di una mano per  riuscire ad acquisire video dalla video camera
<giovanni_> con easy cap
<leosacc> sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-03
<gregorio8780> ciao ragazzi... ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo con ubuntu 12.10
<gregorio8780> ho una scheda grafica nvidia gt 420
<gregorio8780> il problema è che tramite connessione hdmi al mio tv i margini dello schermo fuoriescono dal televisore
<gregorio8780> mentre in vga impostando la risoluzione a 1360x768 tutto ok
<OverMe> prova a imposare dal telecomando della tv l'adattamento dell'immagine
<gregorio8780_> riciao :P
<OverMe> [01:05] <OverMe> prova a imposare dal telecomando della tv l'adattamento dell'immagine
<gregorio8780_> non cambia
<gregorio8780_> non so cosa fare.. se provassi a settare manualmente una risoluzione minore di quella impostata da ubuntu?
<OverMe> non credo cambi molto
<OverMe> sei sicuro di usre il tasto giusto?
<gregorio8780_> ho letto che si può modificare il file x.org qui http://www.verytech.it/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-in-ubuntu-38413.html
<gregorio8780_> non so se può essermi di aiuto.. ho paura di fare un qualche macello con le impostazioni del file :P
<OverMe> c'è il programma appsito nelle impostazioni di sistema
<gregorio8780_> si.. ho solo un tasto sul telecomando dedicato al cambiamento dell'immagine (16:9 4:3 zoom wide auto) e non cambia..
<gregorio8780_> su monitor in impostazioni, se diminuisco la risoluzione dello schemro da li, sembra di essere incollati allo schermo con davanti una lente di ingrandimento 100x
<gregorio8780_> non è il massimo
<OverMe> che dirver hai? gli open o hai installato i proprietari?
<gregorio8780_> gli open
<gregorio8780_> i propietari li ho scaricati ma non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<gregorio8780_> mi dice che il server x deve essere stoppato ma non riesco
<OverMe> non li devi scaricare dal sito, devi mettere quelli che ti propone il sistema (se ce ne sono)
<gregorio8780_> allora è quello che ho fatto
<gregorio8780_> li ho intallati tramite terminale
<OverMe> come
<gregorio8780_> quelli propietari sono la versione 310.32 mentre quelli scaricati dai server ubuntu sono 304
<OverMe> sì ma li hai installati i 304?
<gregorio8780_> si si
<OverMe> apri il terminale e dai: lsmod | grep nv
<gregorio8780_> sono sicurissimo anche per il semplice fatto che prima l'avvio di ubuntu si fermava al grub se non lo avviavo con acpi=off
<gregorio8780_> mi riporta nvidia 11257760 40
<gregorio8780_> sata_nv 31831 2
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> hai provato a cambiare la risoluzione dal pannello di controllo nvidia?
<gregorio8780_> li ho installati con questi comandi
<gregorio8780_> sudo apt-get install linux-source sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<gregorio8780_> e poi con sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<gregorio8780_> solo che il passaggio sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates è stato salatato perchè non riusciva aconnettersi al server
<gregorio8780_> ma non penso possa trattarsi da questo il mio problema
<OverMe> [01:20] <OverMe> hai provato a cambiare la risoluzione dal pannello di controllo nvidia?
<gregorio8780_> si
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<gregorio8780_> il problema persiste
<gregorio8780_> dato che non mi cambia nulla da lì
<gregorio8780_> nel senso
<OverMe> in che senso? non cambia risoluzione?
<gregorio8780_> usare quello di sistema o nvdia
<gregorio8780_> rimango sempre con la barra laterale di unity e la barra grigia di ubuntu (quella in alto che non so come si chiami) rimangono fuori dallo schermo
<OverMe> ma la risoluzione la cambia?
<gregorio8780_> si la cambia
<gregorio8780_> ma se uso una risoluzione tipo 1024x768, mi passa ad una frequenza di 60Hz e il bianco diventa giallognolo
<gregorio8780_> allora tanto vale il vga............
<gregorio8780_> però vedi non capisco.. con il cavo vga collegato questo problema dello schemro non si presenta
<OverMe> son modi diversi di gestire il segnale
<OverMe> anche con la mia passando sull'hdmi mi andava fuori le bande alte e laterali
<OverMe> ed è bastato variare tra i 16:9 4:3 zoom wide auto etc
<OverMe> per questo mi pare strano che il tuo non funzioni
<gregorio8780_> è... non va che non va che non va
<gregorio8780_> può essere perchè l'usicta va dal pc in dvi e al tv in hdmi?
<gregorio8780_> magari non c'entra nulla però.. :P
<OverMe> hdmi e dvi sono entrambe digitali, non dovrebbe essere un problema. a volte le tv hanno un ingrasso hdmi apposito con scritto tra parentesi (DVI)
<OverMe> guarda se ce l'hai
<gregorio8780_> no.. ho apprna guardato...
<gregorio8780_> è normale anche il fatto che il mio tv venga riconosciuto dal sistema come sony 72
<gregorio8780_> quando è solo un 37 pollici?
<OverMe> esistono a 72 pollici :O
<gregorio8780_> che io sappia no :D mi sono fermato ai 60 ahahahha
<OverMe> eh magari quel 72 non indica i pollici :)
<gregorio8780_> ma allora che vuol dire quel 72? aiuto sto impazzendo...
<gregorio8780_> non voglio passare al vga per usare linux
<gregorio8780_> e l'hdmi quando uso windows 8
<gregorio8780_> 1 per tutti e tutti per 1.. ma el va no
<fleurtherock_Dro> Ciao a tutti
<ghibli> ciao qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? ho kubuntu 12.10 ma non ho alcun audio
<krabador> ghibli, manda in terminale "lspci"
<ghibli> fatto
<krabador> ghibli, viene rilevata la scheda audio?
<ghibli> si 2, una intel prima , poi quela  della scheda video
<krabador> incolla il risultato del comando qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ghibli> penso di aver fatto
<krabador> fai "paste!" e metti qui il link
<ghibli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581021/
<krabador> sei stato tra le opzioni di phonon?
<ghibli> si
<krabador> cosa è selezionato li?
<ghibli> ho kmix ma non si sente niente
<krabador> allora, fai alsamixer da terminale
<ghibli> phonon > config audio e video > riproduzione audio> musica poi la scheda GF116 High Definition
<krabador> solo quella vede?
<ghibli> no vede anche Audio Interno Stereo analogico
<krabador> ghibli, selezionato che fa?
<ghibli> nulla nessuna delle due , è da un po' che provo
<krabador> scusami, non hai nessun audio da nessuna parte?
<ghibli> no neppure in internet
<krabador> in alsamixer cosa vedi?
<ghibli> c'e forse una cosa, che ..sono collegato tramite jack da cuffie direttamente al monitor
<ghibli> pero' qualche settimana fa con mint sentivo benone
<krabador> ghibli, kubuntu ha un settaggio diverso per l'audio
<krabador> con phonon
<krabador> è un notebook?
<ghibli> ho cercato diverse risposte nei forum ,ma sono sempre in silenzio
<krabador> notebook o fisso?
<ghibli> no desktop
<ghibli> hp
<krabador> se il jack cuffie, è attaccato all'out stereo, 2.1
<krabador> è irrilevante dove lo attacchi
<krabador> il monitor ha casse passive?
<ghibli> scusa cosa vuol dire?
<ghibli> esterne
<ghibli> subwoofer e 2 casse
<krabador> un kit 2.1. è attaccato correttamente alla sua uscita, o tipo un'uscita frontale?
<ghibli> uscta frontale (retro monitor per cuffie)
<krabador> allora, prova ad attaccare le casse all'out sulla scheda madre
<ghibli> ma a me servono cosi' percheè ci vedo la tv, non si puo' fare nulla?
<krabador> ghibli, vediamo. verifica pero' se l'uscita posteriore funziona
<ghibli> si sicuro uso anche w7 e li funziona
<ghibli> ma quale dici , scusa
<krabador> verifica se funziona in kubuntu, l'uscita audio nel pannello posteriore
<ghibli> ora non ci riesco scusa, ho la schiena rotta e iccavi tutti in un angokìlo perdonami
<ghibli> domani ci provo
<krabador> ghibli, figurati, non farti male :)
<krabador> ghibli, è che prima di agire direttamente sulla configurazione del sistema
<krabador> si verificano funzionamenti parziali
<ghibli> sono 2 3 giorni che ci provo, allinizio riuscivo a sentire solo i suoni di prova , ora neanche quelli
<krabador> ghibli, ah, allora ha funzionato
<krabador> cosa hai fatto, poi?
<ghibli> solamente la prova di cssa dx e sx si
<krabador> ghibli, non hai fatto tentativi di configurazione?
<ghibli> si oggi con un amico che usa ubuntu da anni ci siamo stati su tre ore senza esito
<krabador> ghibli, allora, in vlc cosi' come amarok, puoi andare ad assegnare la scheda da utilizzare per la riproduzione
<krabador> ghibli, prova ad assegnargli la scheda, e vedi cosa fanno
<ghibli> se non sbaglio abbiamo provato con vlc
<ghibli> ok
<ghibli> ho impostato audio alsa
<krabador> ecco, adesso nel terminale, digita alsamixer
<ghibli> mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> il vlc ogni volta che modifichi un'impostazione del genere deve essere riavviato per renderla effettiva
<krabador> ok
<krabador> vai anche in amarok
<ghibli> ora il terminaale mi ha aperto una finestra con tutti volumi
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> questo è alsamixer
<krabador> allora
<krabador> che periferica ti fa settare?
<ghibli> bella domanda, avendo l'uscita delle cuffie da monitor
<krabador> c'è il nome della periferica
<krabador> tranne gli ingressi tu alza tutto quasi al massimo :)
<krabador> e prova
<ghibli> io qui ho: master - headphone - PCM - front - front mi 2 volte surround - center - LFE
<krabador> alzalit tutti, tranne il front mic
<ghibli> il brano con vlc è partito, ma non sis ente
<krabador> apri un browser, e fa partire un video youtube
<ghibli> non si sente amico
<ghibli> niente neppure qualche suono di sistema
<krabador> ghibli, bene
<krabador> allora, adesso bisogna provare le uscite posteriori
<krabador> prima di provare configurazioni varie
<ghibli> le proviamo domani sai, io ti ringrazio, spero di ritrovarti
<krabador> mandami uno screenshot di alsamixer su imageshack
<ghibli> io l'immagine ce l'ho ora come faccio?
<krabador> vai su www.imagehack.us
<krabador> e la posti li
<krabador> come per pastebin
<ghibli> ma mi devo registrare?
<krabador> no, l'upload semplice
<krabador> no
<krabador> seleziona una dimensioe piccola
<krabador> anche se il default 800x600 va bene nella media
<ghibli> SONO 1,9 MB
<ghibli>  SON TAANTI EH, MA POI NON TROVO LA VOCE PER CARICARE SU IMAGESHACK
<ghibli> ops
<ghibli> pardon
<krabador> upload
<krabador> sotto a sinistra
<krabador> non fa niente
<ghibli> penso che continuero' domani
<ghibli> sono vecchietto, senza offessa
<ghibli> ti ringrazio della pazienzza
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> buonanotte
<ghibli> a te, grazie ancora ciao
<Disgrazieto> Sto cercando di aggiungere tra i motori di ricerca di Firefox solo Google - Immagini. Qualcuno sa come si fa?
<AntoninoScannapi> ragazzi non riesco ad accedere alla pagina del login per poter acambiare utente.... come mai???
<akis24> giorno
<Luciolucio> Ciao a tutti!
<akis24> Luciolucio ciao
<Luciolucio> ho bisogno di aiuto!
<Luciolucio> posso chiedere info qua?
<akis24> se su ubuntu si
<Luciolucio> si si
<Luciolucio> premetto che sono nuovo nel mondo linux
<Luciolucio> jejeje
<Luciolucio> in pratica ieri ho installato l ultima versione di ubuntu la 12.10
<Luciolucio> l'ho installata in windows
<Luciolucio> e praticamente non ho modo di connettermi a internet
<Luciolucio> e mi pare di aver capito di non avere i drivers installati
<Luciolucio> come devo fare?
<akis24> scusa connetterti come  con cosa ?
<Luciolucio> non si collega al wireless
<Luciolucio> in realta' uso internet scroccando una rete libera che cé'nel palazzo
<Luciolucio> jajaj
<Luciolucio> puo'essere questo un problema?
<akis24> se è libera non credo anche se..
<akis24> comunque dalle impostazioni di rete dovresti editare
<Luciolucio> pero'' quando do iwconfig mi dice "wireless no exists"o qualcosa cosi
<akis24> è un portatile ?
<Luciolucio> si
<akis24> non ho mai configurato wireless ... se qualcuno legge magari ti risponde
<Luciolucio> quindi devo configurare il wireless
<Luciolucio> gia'e'qualcosa
<Luciolucio> jeje
<akis24> si ma di solito a meno di prb d iriconoscimento basta andare in impostazioni di rete ..
<Nekos> Luciolucio, da shell dai questo comando: lspci|grep -i net
<Nekos> e vediamo che scheda hai
<Luciolucio> shell?
<Luciolucio> sarebbe terminale?
<Nekos> terminale
<Luciolucio> ok
<Luciolucio> gia fatto
<Luciolucio> ti dico che ho trovato
<Luciolucio> puo'essere questo "broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 1)"
<Nekos> si
<Luciolucio> ?
<Luciolucio> ok
<Nekos> in teoria dovresti averli già quei driver
<Nekos> Luciolucio, dai: lsmod|grep -i b43
<Luciolucio> una cosa...quando apro il programma software center tra i driver mi da la possibilita'di attivare quello della connessione tipo bl qualcosa...ma quando provo ad installarlo non avanza e si blocca
<Luciolucio> e la barra arancione si blocca all'inizio
<Nekos> è li l'intoppo allora
<Luciolucio> penso che sia stato scaricato con la iso
<Luciolucio> pero'non riesce ad attivarlo
<Luciolucio> e pensavo magari proprio perche'non e'collegato alla rete
<Nekos> te ne fa scegliere altri per caso?
<Luciolucio> boh
<Luciolucio> no
<Luciolucio> cé'solo quello
<Luciolucio> e in software mi suggerisce anche di installare wireless windows pero'non me lo fa fare
<Nekos> dovresti scaricare i driver e installarli manualmente
<Luciolucio> ci ho provato
<akis24> Luciolucio ma se non sei collegato con nessuna rete come lo scarichi.....
<Nekos> vai da windows e li pigli
<Luciolucio> da windows
<Luciolucio> ora sono in windows
<Luciolucio> ho scaricato: ndiswrapper
<Luciolucio> e
<Nekos> fai come sta scritto qui: http://techblog.cylim.net/?p=12
<Nekos> naa non serve
<Luciolucio> ok
<Luciolucio> il problema e'che sono un po'inesperto di linux
<Luciolucio> ora questo broadcom lo apro in ubuntu?
<Nekos> dopo averlo scaricato lo copi su ubuntu
<Nekos> mettitelo in una pendrive e lo copi nel desktop
<Luciolucio> scusa la stupidita'della domanda
<Luciolucio> ok
<Luciolucio> sul desktop cosi come sta
<Nekos> si
<Nekos> dopo devi dare dei comandi
<Luciolucio> in terminale?
<Nekos> si
<Luciolucio> ok
<Nekos> segnateli da qualche parte
<Nekos> inserisci il cd di installazione di ubuntu
<Nekos> e dai questi comandi
<Nekos> cd /cdrom/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<Nekos> sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<Luciolucio> tutti assieme? o uno alla volta?
<Nekos> cd ~/Desktop
<Nekos> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<Nekos> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<Nekos> così uno dopo l'altro
<Nekos> poi riavvia il pc e dai:
<Nekos> sudo modprobe b43
<Nekos> e dovrebbe andare tutto
<Luciolucio> ok
<Luciolucio> solo una cosa
<Luciolucio> io ho installato ubuntu con usb
<Luciolucio> :)
<Nekos> e allora cambia il percorso relativo ai files
<Nekos> è un po un casino se non sai usare il terminale
<Luciolucio> invece di cd rom metto usc?
<Nekos> dovresti mettere il percorso della pendrive
<Nekos> dove c'è ubuntu
<Nekos> del tipo /mnt/pendrive/pool
<Luciolucio> quindi cambia solo il primo comando giusto?
<Nekos> si comunque se adesso da terminale
<Nekos> dai: sudo modprobe b43
<Nekos> cosa ti dice?
<Nekos> se trovi un modo di collegarti a una ethernet il problema è risolto con 3 comandi
<Luciolucio> ultima cosa..ad ogni comando devo dare invio e mi uscira'qualcosa no?
<Luciolucio> ora vado su ubuntu e provo
<Nekos> non per forza
<Luciolucio> ora cambio a ubuntu provo torno e ti dico
<Luciolucio> jeje
<Nekos> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ganja-man> ragazzi c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere delle info ?
<ganja-man> (buon giorno)
<Nekos> ganja-man, intanto chiedi, se poi qualcuno sa rispondere lo farà :D
<ganja-man> ok tnx^_^
<ganja-man> volevo sono sapere se l'iso di ubuntu si deve per forza masterizzare su dvd o gira anche su chiavetta usb
<Nekos> gira su usb
<ganja-man> ok grazie...se ho altri dubbi ci rivediamo qui =) ciauzzz
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. come si fa ad avere l'icona delle code quando la stampante è attiva, nel pannello di controllo?
<PreppyRock> ora poco probabile capisco... nessuna indicazione?
<PreppyRock> ripasserò. buona domenica
<luciolucio> rieccomi
<luciolucio> ho provato
<luciolucio> ma non ha funzionato
<luciolucio> :(
<luciolucio> e con sudo modprob b43 non mi diceva niente
<jester-> luciolucio: what?
<jester-> luciolucio: se non dice nulla dìsignifica che lo ha caricato
<luciolucio> ahhaha
<luciolucio> si?
<jester-> eh
<luciolucio> nulla nel senso che mi dava una roba tipo errore
<jester-> luciolucio: wifi broadcom?
<luciolucio> si
<jester-> tipo?
<luciolucio> e poi quando ho dato i vari comandi per installare broadcom
<jester-> quali
<luciolucio> mi ha detto che non era in grado ti trovarlo
<luciolucio> mi dava errore
<jester-> luciolucio: fa vedere lspc | greo -i network
<luciolucio> mmm
<luciolucio> ?
<luciolucio> sono un po'perso
<luciolucio> allora...ciao innanzitutto!:)
<jester-> luciolucio: apri un terminale
<luciolucio> ti spiego ora sono con windows
<jester-> luciolucio:  vieni da linux o non si fa na cippa
<luciolucio> e ma non mi posso connettere da linux
<jester-> luciolucio: e se vuoi far funza la broadcom serve una connessione internet
<jester-> attacca il cavo o il cellofono
<luciolucio> jejej
<luciolucio> rubo la connessione wifi libera
<luciolucio> jejej
<luciolucio> senno pensavo di installare un altro tipo di linux
<luciolucio> non cé'un sistema con il wifi gia'installato?
<luciolucio> io ricordo aver installato un paio di anni fa sia ubuntu che xubuntu pero' col wifi gia'attivo
<luciolucio> puo'essere?
<jester-> luciolucio: alla broadcom serve il firmware e non essendo open si deve prendere dal sito e fare un paio di operazioni, oppure usare driver aggiuntivi, ma serve connessione
<luciolucio> anche perche'gia che ci sono ne approfitto...ho un dell inspiron 640m vecchierrimo che dovrei installare secondo voi?
<jester-> dipende da che cpu e quanta ram
<luciolucio> e'un intel core duo da 1,6
<luciolucio> e la ram
<luciolucio> mi pare 1
<luciolucio> lo cerco
<antonio_> ho un problema con java 7 , non riesco a eliminarlo completamente, mi dice E: oracle-java7-installer: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di pre-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<luciolucio> si 1 g di ram
<jester-> antonio_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all oracle-java7-installer
<jester-> luciolucio: secondo me potrebbe andare con la normale desktop, ideale sarebbe xubuntu
<luciolucio> ok
<luciolucio> ma di xubuntu anche l ultima versione?
<luciolucio> o me ne consiglieresti una piu'vecchiotta?
<jester-> ultima
<luciolucio> ok
<luciolucio> allora installo quella
<luciolucio> ma comunque per risolvere il problema wifi mi conviene trovare una connessione vera
<jester-> luciolucio: va bene anche il cellofono deve saricare poca roba
<luciolucio> ma non cé'modo di farlo con quessta connessione libera che ho in casa?
<antonio_> rimane ancora un pacchetto danneggiato  http://pastebin.com/a0u5p40n
<jester-> vai in driver aggiuntivi e attivi non la sta
<jester-> luciolucio: per farlo deve essere connesso
<jester-> antonio_: con sudo dpkg --purge --force-all oracle-java7-installer  ?
<antonio_> si
<jester-> rifallo e fammi vedere tutto l'output
<antonio_> in  synaptic ho controllato ho un pacchetto danneggiato
<luciolucio> quindi ora se installo xubuntu dentro windows perde la connessione e non lo installa bene giusto?
<jester-> luciolucio: cioè con wubi?
<luciolucio> mmm mi sa di no..lo faccio con chiavetta usb
<luciolucio> perche'non ho cd
<jester-> luciolucio: dentro a winz è un conto, su partizione un altro
<luciolucio> ah..
<jester-> se lanci wubi.exe
<jester-> lo metti ciofeca dentro a winz in una cartella
<luciolucio> wubi e'un programma giusto? che mi serve a installare linux in windows?
<luciolucio> io avevo installato ubuntu con lili usb creator
<jester-> luciolucio: sta dentro alla live
<luciolucio> non ti seguo scusami
<jester-> luciolucio: usbcrator mette smplicemente l'installer/live su usb invece he su cd
<luciolucio> ok
<jester-> poi devi installare
<luciolucio> ma quindi ora come mi consigli di installare xubuntu?
<jester-> luciolucio: dipende da te, o dentro a winz o su partizione
<jester-> ideale su partizione
<antonio_> in synaptic ho un pacchetto danneggiato che non elimina: oracle-java7-installer
<luciolucio> in entrambi i  casi non risolvo il problema della connessione giusto?
<jester-> antonio_: devi farlo da terminale il comando
<antonio_> gia fatto come hai detto tu prima ma restituisce errore
<jester-> antonio_: con sudo dpkg --purge --force-all oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> non lo elimina
<jester-> antonio_: fammi vedere tutto la risposta
<antonio_> ok
<luciolucio> ok
<luciolucio> quindi a sto punto mi conviene installare xubuntu quando sono connesso a internet
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/6mx2ayQh
<luciolucio> non con il wifi libero
<jester-> luciolucio: yess
<luciolucio> grazie mille!
<luciolucio> gentilissimo!
<jester-> luciolucio: se il pc ha altra scheda funza
<luciolucio> ?
<jester-> se invece di avere broadcom per es ha intel funza la wifi
<luciolucio> ah
<jester-> luciolucio: prova con la live
<luciolucio> io ho broadcom mi sa
<jester-> fai partir la usb o il cd e vai in prova ubuntu
<luciolucio> faccio la prova e vedo se si connette?
<luciolucio> e se lo fa poi lo installo
<luciolucio> ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> luciolucio: prima deframmenta winz, poi sceglierai installa accanto
<luciolucio> ok
<luciolucio> solo una cosa
<luciolucio> io ora ho installato ubuntu con partizione
<luciolucio> come lo disinstallo
<luciolucio> ?
<jester-> luciolucio: sul pc?
<luciolucio> si
<antonio_> jester hai visto il pastebin ?
<jester-> luciolucio: si ma quale
<luciolucio> ah
<luciolucio> dell inspiron 640 m
<jester-> antonio_: dpkg -l | grep -i oracle
<antonio_> ok
<jester-> luciolucio: quello a cui non va la wifi?
<luciolucio> si
<luciolucio> solo con windows si connette
<jester-> !mbr | luciolucio
<ubot-it> luciolucio: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/pdv9SuAt
<luciolucio> e ma non posso usare il cd
<luciolucio> jeje
<luciolucio> mado che casino
<luciolucio> haha
<jester-> luciolucio: occhio a non fare sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1
<jester-> devi fare solo sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> luciolucio: lo fai da ubuntu installata
<jester-> poi formatti la partizione da winz
<luciolucio> quindi vado in ubuntu...faccio sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda da terminale
<luciolucio> e mi elimina ubuntu?
<jester-> luciolucio: vai in ubuntu e segui la guida
<AntoninoScannapi> ragazzi non riesco ad accedere alla paginadi accesso grafico del login per poter cambiare utente.... come mai???
<luciolucio> ok
<luciolucio> grazie mille
<jester-> non ti elimina ubuntu ma ripristina boot dirette di winz. poi fomatterai la partizione
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/pdv9SuAt
<jester-> antonio_: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> antonio_: sudo apt-get update
<antonio_> ok
<jester-> antonio_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> sempre errore il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<antonio_> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<antonio_>  oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> qual'è il modo migliore per installare java?
<antonio_> per poterlo usare anche dal browser
<jester-> antonio_: lo avevi gia
<jester-> antonio_: èrima togli le jdk open
<antonio_> ma non funzionava
<jester-> poi reinstalli le orcle
<jester-> funzano e bene anche
<antonio_> a me non andava
<antonio_> che faccio?
<jester-> antonio_: dpkg -l | greo icedtea
<jester-> antonio_: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<antonio_> rc  icedtea-netx-common                    1.2-2ubuntu1.3                          NetX - implementation of the Java Network Launching Protocol
<antonio_> letto jester?
<jester-> antonio_: dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> rc  openjdk-6-jre-headless                 6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~12.04.1            OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<antonio_> rc  openjdk-7-jre-headless                 7u9-2.3.3-0ubuntu1~12.04.1              OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<jester-> antonio_: sudo apt-get install --reisntall oracle-jdk7-installer
<jester-> antonio_: se non funzano c'è da pensare che usi un tarocco ubuntu
<antonio_> Opzione a riga di comando --reisntall non comprensibile
<jester-> --reinstall
<antonio_> ubuntu è quella del wiki originale
<jester-> antonio_: ergo le oracle fungono molto bene
<jester-> se le rienstalla metti pure le 8
<antonio_> lo so ma avevo  qualcosa danneggiato
<antonio_> vedi Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<antonio_>  oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<antonio_> come installo le 8?
<jester-> antonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582078/
<jester-> antonio in synaptic cerchi oracle per nome
<jester-> ma prima serve sistemare la 7 incrocchiata
<antonio_> infatti
<antonio_> ho fatto casino perche cercavo di installare un emulatore sdk android
<antonio_> sempre il solito errore  Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<antonio_>  oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<antonio_> Errore durante l'installazione di un pacchetto.
<jester-> se ha sminchiato qualche lib mi sa che devi reinstallare, è possibile farlo non perdendo i dati
<antonio_> reinstallare ubuntu?
<jester-> mi sa di si
<antonio_> quale distro mi consigli?
<jester-> l'ultima
<antonio_> ma non è pesante?
<jester-> antonio_: adesso cosa usi
<antonio_> 12.04
<antonio_> ma sono simili
<jester-> non c'è differenza
<antonio_> un tempo erano molto piu fluide
<antonio_> con i browser adesso sono un disastro
<jester-> installando sceglierai manuale poi sulla partizione modifia
<jester-> usare come ext4, montare come / NON FORMATTARE
<antonio_> capito
<antonio_> quindi poi come reinstallo java correttamente?
<sh0t> salve
<sh0t> ragazzi come posso trovare i file Flash di un video streaming che sto vedendo e che voglio aprire con mplayer
<sh0t> invce che con il player del browser
<sh0t> ?
<jester-> antonio_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester->  sudo apt-get update
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<sh0t> greppo di tutto ma non trovo
<antonio_> e funziona anche per l'emulatore sdk android?
<sh0t> avete mica uno script pronto all'uso?
<sh0t> a l'uso
<jester-> sh0t: e come lo ha caricato
<jester-> antonio_: se gia a fatto danni lascia perdere
<sh0t> jester-, ? non ho capito è una domanda?
<antonio_> hahaha
<antonio_> non mi arrendo
<antonio_> comunque grazie per la disponibilita
<jester-> sh0t: dici che lo stai vedendo, lo avrai pure caricato
<sh0t> la mia è una domanda generale cmq
<sh0t> ok diciamo che sto guardando un video su youtube ora
<sh0t> alla domanda "come lo ha caricato"?  non saprei come rispondere
<sh0t> completamente?
<jester-> sh0t: se non lo dai tu che lo stai vedendo
<sh0t> jester-, il fatto è che non ho capito la tua domanda
<jester-> sh0t: di solito un file lo si apre
<jester-> sh0t: se lo stai vedendo come lo hai aperto
<sh0t> credo di non essermi spiegato
<sh0t> io questo video lo ho "aperto" e "caricato" diciamo con google-chrome
<sh0t> ma non voglio usare chrome per vederlo
<sh0t> voglio trovarlo nel file system
<sh0t> e aprirlo con mplayer
<jester-> sh0t: gli streaming di solito li  mette in /tmp e li cancella alla fine
<jester-> e gli assegna un nome strano
<sh0t> si questo lo so
<sh0t> il fatto è che
<sh0t> fino a poco tempo
<sh0t> greppavo in tutte le dir del tipo /proc/$i/fd
<sh0t> dove $i era i pid il cui programma conteneva la parola chrome
<sh0t> e poi una volta li lanciavo mplayer su tutta la roba che c'era
<sh0t> e si...
<sh0t> era poco elegante
<sh0t> ma funzionava
<sh0t> (ovviamente questo...mentre il browser era ancora aperto con il video in pausa)
<sh0t> ora però no mi va più non so perche'
<sh0t> anzi a dire il vero dentro ogni dir del tipo /proc/fd/$i...greppavo qualcosa tipo  -i "Flash"
<sh0t> e infatti mi dava come dici tu nomi strani tipo
<sh0t> FlashA234fsd2CC
<sh0t> ora però non trovo piu sti file con nomi hashati...
<kaurubuntu> salve come fare per sentire permanentemente il microfono nelle casse in ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<kaurubuntu> e soprattutto senza ritardo
<sh0t> qualche idea gente?
<fabio> giorno
<fabio> ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 ma non vanno i vedeo su youtube  mancanza del flash un aiutino x cortesia
<jester-> fabio: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   che dice
<fabio> jester-,  niente
<jester-> sicuro? copiato bene?
<jester-> com `
<fabio> si
<fabio> jester-,  si
<fabio> giorno jester-
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<fabio> sono skricciolo
<jester-> e rm -r .macromedia
<fabio> jester-,  poi l altro comando devo dare
<fabio> ?
<jester-> zi
<fabio> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": File o directory non esistente  jester-
<jester-> vai su youtube
<fabio> jester-,  ora va
<fabio> basta? jester-
<jester-> se va
<ganja-man> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu
<ganja-man> non riesco a connettermi ad internet (vi wifi)
<ganja-man> sapete dirmi dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ganja-man, spiegati
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ganja-man
<ubot-it> ganja-man: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ganja-man> ho installallato ubuntu 10.12 deskdop i386,installazione portata a termine,entro nel mio account e non riesco ad accedere ad internet,il tastino wifi non si accende,nemmeno se lo pigio
<cristian_c> ganja-man, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ganja-man
<ubot-it> ganja-man: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester->  ubuntu 10.12?
<ganja-man> si
<jester-> dovrebbe essere fuori dupporto
<jester-> supporto
<jester-> lè vègia
<ganja-man> jester,è la versione più recente -----> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> ganja-man, posta su pastebinù
<akis24> ciao
<ganja-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582414/
<cristian_c> ganja-man, ma hai digitato il comando?
<ganja-man> e nn posso ora
<cristian_c> lol
<ganja-man> ubuntu ce l ho su questo pc
<cristian_c> ganja-man, quando puoi, fallo
<ganja-man> ok
<davide_> salve
<gregorio8780> ciao a tutti
<gregorio8780> ho un problema con il mio tv e la scheda grafina nvidia
<gregorio8780> i driver sono installati correttamente, ma lo schermo fuoriesce dai margini del televisore
<gregorio8780> anche abbassando la risoluzione
<gregorio8780> ho una gt 420 con uscita dvi
<gregorio8780> driver installati open source
<gregorio8780> ubuntu 12.10
<DD3my> Buonasera :)
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> stavo pensando se installare ubuntu o qualche distribuzione linux sul prox computer che compro :\
<jk^> ma c'ho paura di perdermi quando c'è da scrivere tutti quei codici nel prompt comandi... complicati :\
<enzotib> jk^: la maggior parte degli utenti non ha bisogno di usare il terminale
<enzotib> jk^: nel caso di problemi che si possono risolvere solo col terminale, questo canale è lieto di dare supporto
<jk^> mmmhhh
<jk^> mi è capitato tante volte che mi servisse quel poco che l'ho usato
<enzotib> e comunque, da qual punto di vista, non vedo come ci possano essere differenze tra una distribuzione e l'altra
<jk^> beh io ho provato ubuntu ma se ci sono diverse distribuzione vorrà dire che qualcosa di diverso c'è
<enzotib> jk^: certo, ma non nella necessità o meno di usare il terminale
<jk^> ah i comandi da terminale sono uguali su tutte le distribuzioni?
<enzotib> sostanzialmente sì (ad esclusione di quelli per la gestione del sistema dei pacchetti)
<jk^> mmmhh :|
<jk^> è che sono troppo abituato a xp, non sono molto pratico del pc e ho paura di trovarmi in difficoltà spesso e volentieri
<jk^> cmq m'attira molto... è particolare, affascinante
<enzotib> jk^: puoi sempre fare un dual boot, per tornare a windows quando hai necessità, oppure usare ubuntu in una macchina virtuale dentro windows
<jk^> non posso fare dual boot, hd troppo piccolo per partizionare o cmq per installarci due OS
<jk^> la macchina virtuale l'ho usata ma va lento
<jk^> cmq
<jk^> ho trovato un sito che dici tanti buoni motivi per passare a linux ma dice anche che è sconsigliabile passare a linux se l'hardware è troppo nuovo
<jk^> come mai? gira solo sui vecchi computer?
<enzotib> jk^: no, è solo che a volte i driver per l'hardware troppo recente non sono subito disponibili
<jk^> ok
<jk^> ma i driver sono già inclusi nell'OS
<jk^> ?
<enzotib> jk^: questo a causa del fatto che i produttori non lo rilasciano proprio per linux, e gli sviluppatri devono arrangiarsi
<jk^> o devo scaricarli dal sito del produttore del comptuer?
<jk^> ah ok
<enzotib> jk^: la maggior parte è già inclusa
<jk^> li rilasciano per gli altri OS e non x linux
<jk^> inclusi suppongo xkè li riconosce da solo e se li scarica dal sito del produttore :\
<jk^> oppure mette quelli lì "generali"?
<enzotib> jk^: i driver sono diversi, quelli per windows si possono usare solo in certi casi con un livello di compatibilità intermedio (ndiswrapper, si chiama)
<enzotib> jk^: quindi si usano driver specifici per linux
<jk^> sì ma sono quelli rilasciati dal produttore? o sono "generali"? (non so come si dice)
<enzotib> jk^: driver open, e free
<jk^> surrogati insomma
<enzotib> sì, sono quelli, in certi casi ci sono quelli del produttore, quando li fornisce
<jk^> non quelli originali fortini dal produttore
<enzotib> quando non li fornisce, non c'è alternativa
<jk^> poi c'è scritto che è sconsigliabile se uno fa il grafico professionista :| come mai? ci sono un sacco di programmi per grafici in linux
<jk^> tipo gimp
<enzotib> jk^: chi è abituato a photoshop o ad autocad, non trova un vero analogo per linux
<enzotib> jk^: io non uso queste cose, ma credo sia essenzialmente questione di abitudine e di pratica
<jk^> Molti occhi vedono cose che sfuggono ai pochi, tanto vale per le falle della sicurezza. Linux è software "open source" (codice sorgente aperto), il che vuol dire che qualunque programmatore al mondo (sono milioni) può dare uno sguardo all'interno dei programmi (codice sorgente: il modo con cui è scritto  ogni programma) e dare una mano a risolvere le falle o, semplicemente, dire agli
<jk^> altri sviluppatori della comunità: "Ehi, ma … bla… bla… bla…, non può rappresentare una falla di sicurezza?". Quanti programmatori pensi che abbia la Microsoft? Non certamente milioni.
<jk^> ma il fatto che ci sono tanti programmatori che contribuiscono non può essere un'arma a doppio taglio?
<jk^> cioè qualche malintenzionato potrebbe programmare in modo "dannoso" e gli utenti si ritrovano un sistema buggato?
<enzotib> jk^: il fatto che il software è aperto significa che qualcun altro se ne accorgerà
<jk^> mmhhh :\ ho dei dubbi su questo
<edo> ciao a tutti
<edo> ho un problema con l'ambiente grafico..q.no puo' aiutarmi?
<jk^> poni la domanda
<jk^> prima o poi qualcuno la legge (speriamo)
<edo> ok grazie
<edo> allora...
<edo> Fino a ieri andava tutto bene, ma da oggi (forse dopo un aggiornamento ma non ne sono sicuro ) gnome-session-fallback non funziona piu bene
<enzotib> edo: cosa succede di preciso?
<edo> le icone sulla barra superiore si sono "allargate" tra loro fino a essere coperte ( a sx) dalle parole "Applicazioni" e "Risorse".
<enzotib> !image | edo
<ubot-it> edo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<edo> Ok ora lo faccio.........Inoltre se cambio ambiente e cavo in "Ubuntu 2D" (Unity credo) non c'e' piu la barra a sx ne' la DASH
<edo> adesso è cosi' http://imagebin.org/248821
<edo> ma dovrebbe essere  http://imagebin.org/248822
<edo> Vorrei subito farvi i complimenti per sta chat...è la prima volta per me ma gia mi piace...continuiamo
<edo> se do il comando "compiz --replace" le icone vanno a posto ma le finestre diventano senza bordi e senza pulsanti di chiusura/massimo/minimo
<edo> e al riavvio dopo torna tutto sbagliato
<leosacc> sera
<edo> Se entro in "Ubuntu 2D" ho solo lo sfondo..senza barra sinistra e senza DASH
<enzotib> edo: che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<edo> uno dei soliti di default...
<edo> ieri , l'altro ieri al max
<edo> forse c'era il kernel nuovo...
<enzotib> edo: prova con metacity --replace
<edo> provo subito..
<edo> non succede nulla e il terminale mi rimane aperto (non sul propmt-comando non eseguito?)
<enzotib> il comando l'ha eseguito, ma non va in background, evidentemente
<enzotib> ah, è uscito
<edo> scusate ma dopo quel comando si è bloccata la tastiera ed ho dovuto riavviare
<edo> ci siete ancora?
<enzotib> edo: sì
<edo> grazie
<enzotib> edo non hai fatto ancora nulla?
<enzotib> edo: nessun replace in questa sessione?
<edo> si ho provato a dare "metacity --replace2
<edo> ma si è bloccata la tastiera
<edo> ed ho riavviato
<enzotib> edo: intendo dopo il riavvio
<edo> no
<edo> sono rientrato in gnome 2
<edo> e basta
<enzotib> edo: pstree -Ulupa > out
<edo> ok un attimo
<edo> come faccio a postarti il file "out"?
<enzotib> !pastebin | edo
<ubot-it> edo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<edo> ecco:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5583053/
<edo> posso aggiungere il comando:  edo1210s@samsung1210:~$ dkms status
<edo>  nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-25-generic, i686:
<edo> installed vboxhost, 4.2.8: added
<edo> ma io NON ho schede nVidia
<edo> ho la Intel HD Graphics 4000
<edo> i cui driver dovrebbero essere integrati nel kernel, o sbaglio?
<enzotib> edo: gnome-wm --replace &
<edo> ok un attimo
<edo> allora...succede come con "compiz --replace"  :  le icone vanno a posto ma le finestre sono (all'improvviso) senza bordi e pulsanti di chiusura/max/min
<edo> e se riavvio (credo) torna come prima...credo..non l'ho ancora fatto
<enzotib> edo: ma lo fai in un terminale?
<edo> certo
<enzotib> e il terminale lo chiudi?
<edo> il terminale rimane "aperto"
<edo> col comano "sospeso"
<edo> non torna al prompt
<edo> ..è tuttora li
<enzotib> edo: potresti provare a resettare gnome, ma poi dovresti rimettere a mano tutte le icone che hai
<edo> chi se ne frega...
<edo> lo faro'
<edo> l'importante che il sistema funzioni bene
<enzotib> !panelreset
<ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<enzotib> spe'
<enzotib> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<edo> un attimo..cosa devo fare esattamente..
<enzotib> edo: spero che risolva, ma non ne sono sicuro
<enzotib> edo: cambiare nome a quella serie di cartelle, poi riavviare la sessione
<edo> cosa vuol dire "veder anche !gnomereset
<enzotib> edo: gnomereset te l'ho fatto vedere io
<edo> quindi il seguente non lo considero?
<edo> <ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<enzotib> edo: sì, lascia perdere
<edo> scusa non ti seguo....dunque faccio
<edo> <ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<edo> e lascio perdere
<edo> <ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<edo> giusto?
<enzotib> sì, giusto
<edo> ok allora vi lascio per un po e poi vi dico...
<edo> un ultima cosa..... posso provare a levarne una per volta o è meglio tutte assieme?
<edo> in modo da capire qual'e' quella che fa danni
<enzotib> edo: se hai pazienza, puoi anche fare una alla volta
<edo> ok grazie a dopo
<Steeler> a un'amica non le viene riconociuto lo scanner della multifunzione; qualcuno mi aiuta ? io non ci riesco..
<Steeler> mi minaccia di tornare a win
<cristian_c> Steeler, ce l'hai davanti?
<cristian_c> Steeler, lasciala tornare a win
<cristian_c> a te che te ne viene
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> XD
<Steeler> cristian_c, no, sta da in un altra casa
<cristian_c> *a te che ne
<Steeler> cristian_c, perché ci ho messo ubuntu 3 giorni fa, e mi rode se rimette win
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> è un po' difficile senza scanner davanti
<cristian_c> Steeler, non dovevi falro
<cristian_c> *farlo
<cristian_c> uno lo installa soltantoc se vuole
<cristian_c> se smarrona per ripulirgli win, è un altro conto
<cristian_c> *soltanto
<Steeler> cristian_c, a parte che me l'ha chiesto lei; cmq è una epson SX455W, ma i driver scanner non ci sono nel sito.
<Steeler> sono dislessico ho sbagliato pure il modello
<Steeler> che palle
<cristian_c> Steeler, magari sono già nel sistema
<Steeler> cristian_c, si, infatti la stampante funge, lo scanner no
<cristian_c> Steeler, beh, alle brutte, virtualbox
<Steeler> cristian_c, :)
<cristian_c> Steeler, non trovo niente per il tuo scanner
<cristian_c> molto sfortunato
<cristian_c> perché le epson sono quasi tutte supportate
<Steeler> cristian_c, si lo so; avevo cercato pure io 11 ora fa
<Steeler> 1
<cristian_c> lol
<danisuper84> ciao a tutti
<danisuper84> qualcuno ha un minuto per aiutarmi? :-)
<cristian_c> Steeler, guarda che non c'è neanche sul sito di epson
<mibofra> danisuper84, dicci il problema
<cristian_c> Steeler, sei sicuro sia quello il modello?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | danisuper84
<ubot-it> danisuper84: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<danisuper84> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.10 in dualboot con windows 8 ma quando faccio partire l'installer, non mi trova nessun so installato e non vede nemmeno le partizioni di windows, vede "sda" come se fosse vuoto
<cristian_c> danisuper84, quindi in live funziona?
<danisuper84> si vi sto scrivendo dal live
<danisuper84> solo che non riesco ad installarlo, ho una ssd partizionata con metà disco winzozz e metà libero per metterci ubuntu ma me la vede vuota
<cristian_c> danisuper84, posta una schermata di gparted
<danisuper84> appena lo avvio mi chiede questo:
<danisuper84> ( ...non mi fa incollare arrivo scusate)
<danisuper84> in pratica mi dice che dev/sda contiene GPT signatures, ma non ha una partition table "fake msdos" valida
<cristian_c> ah, il solito gpt
<danisuper84> e poi mi chiede "is this a GPT partition table?
<cristian_c> danisuper84, dai un'occhiata al wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<danisuper84> se metto "yes" mi vede l'intero disco come vuoto
<danisuper84> grazie mille cristian
<danisuper84> se riesco ad installare, elimino windows del tutto
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> danisuper84, è un erore
<cristian_c> *un errore
<cristian_c> danisuper84, utilizzali tutti e due in dual boot
<danisuper84> l'unica cosa che utilizzo su win di cui non ho trovato una valida alternativa in linux è lightroom
<cristian_c> danisuper84, in realtà c'è
<danisuper84> per il resto windows mi è inutile.
<danisuper84> darktable e simili, devo provarli!
<cristian_c> danisuper84, c'è anche lightroom
<danisuper84> cristian_c sto googlando ora...che gioia mi hai dato!
<cristian_c> danisuper84, uhm, pare che avessero soltanto l'intenzione
<cristian_c> qualche test
<cristian_c> ma non so se poi adobe ha proseguito la cosas
<cristian_c> ora non ritrovo le notizie
<cristian_c> danisuper84, comunque dovrebbe funzionare in wwine
<cristian_c> *wine
<cristian_c> in ogni caso
<danisuper84> si in wine sicuramente
<danisuper84> ottimo
<danisuper84> ora devo solo far partire l'installazione e risolvere per alcuni driver mancanti, è un pc assemblato da poco e la scheda di rete integrata non viene riconosciuta
<danisuper84> sto usando un pennino wifi esterno ;-)
<cristian_c> danisuper84, che scheda di rete è?
<danisuper84> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> danisuper84, perché ce n'è una nuova atheros
<cristian_c> lol
<danisuper84> qualcom atheros 8161 pcie
<danisuper84> proprio quella
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> eh eh
<jk^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b5Xmwqy7MeU
<cristian_c> 12.04 , 12.10?
<jk^> questo tizio dice che ha montato ubuntu su un 1,9 Ghz e 512 di RAM
<cristian_c> danisuper84, sul forum ci sono discussioni su quella scheda
<jk^> xkè a me che è vero che ho 1,4 Ghz ma 2 GB di ram non girava bene?
<danisuper84> 12.10  x64
<cristian_c> danisuper84, cerca ar8161
<cristian_c> danisuper84, syl forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *sul
<danisuper84> si cristian, ho visto che con il pacchetto compact-wireless dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> danisuper84, io parlo di ethernet
<cristian_c> danisuper84, lascia perdere compat-wireless
<cristian_c> danisuper84, i driver wifi sono contenuti nel kernel solitamente
<jk^> [21:10] <jk^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b5Xmwqy7MeU
<jk^> questo tizio dice che ha montato ubuntu su un 1,9 Ghz e 512 di RAM e fa anche cose stupende "pesanti" diciamo
<jk^> xkè a me, che è vero che ho 1,4 Ghz, ma 2 GB di ram non girava bene?
<danisuper84> jk quella del video è un ubuntu 8.10
<danisuper84> cristian_c avevo letto da qualche parte che il pacchetto compat wireless conteneva driver anche per le ethernet
<danisuper84> io il pc normalmente lo collego in lan non wifi
<jk^> quindi? x un 1,4 Ghz con 2 GB di ram non ci gira l'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> danisuper84, non ha senso
<cristian_c> danisuper84, la tua scheda probabilmente è l'unica non ancora supportata di default e quindi vanno installati i driver
<cristian_c> danisuper84, i compat non c'entrano nulla e fanno danni, nel tuo caso
<ubyone> Buona sera a tutti.
<danisuper84> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=550251&p=4319936&hilit=ar8161#p4319936
<danisuper84> questa discussione?
<cristian_c> danisuper84, sì, è una di quelle
<cristian_c> ce ne sono anche altre
<cristian_c> lol, i compat wireless
<danisuper84> eh appunto!
<danisuper84> ahah
<cristian_c> effettivamente è una cosa strana XD
<cristian_c> è così
<danisuper84> :-)
<cristian_c> strano, ma vero
<danisuper84> ora stacco, riavvio, installo e speriamo bene!
<danisuper84> sono curioso di vedere come gira ubuntu sul pc nuovo
<cristian_c> ciauz
<danisuper84> ciao grazie mille!
<lucmas> buonasera a tutti
<lucmas> è possibile chiedere un aiuto qui oltre che nel forum?
<mibofra> lucmas, si parla
<lucmas> ho aperto una discussione sul Bar Ubuntu perché non riesco ad accedere alla mia sessione
<lucmas> adesso parlo dalla sessione ospite
<xubuntu456> sera
<atos> avrei un problema con xubuntu
<lucmas> buonanotte
<n3tz666> !qualcuno | atos
<ubot-it> atos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<atos> ho preoblemi di surriscaldamento con xubuntu 12.10 la cpu sale fino ai 75° anche usando jupiter
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<francesco_> salve a tutti... sino a poco tempo fa riuscivo a vedere la rai in streaming con silver light con firefox ora non vedo più niente, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<fabio_> buona sera,mi servirebbe una mano a configurare la scheda wifi
<DirtyJobs> ciao, tr aun pò arriverà il mio nuovo mouse per il gaming della roccat, ho visto una guida per installare delle utility per gestirlo su Debian/ubuntu. C'è una guida a riguardo, qualcuno ha voglia di dargli un occhiata per farmi capire meglio?
<fabio_> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-24
<panzer> Sera a tutti! Qualcuno che può aiutarmi con la creazione della live usb da win 7?
<krabador> panzer, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<panzer> Ci ho provato da lì
<panzer> Ma quando il programmino va a fare la formattazione e l'installazione dell'iso mi dà una serie di errori, e il pc non trova poi le info per l'installazione
<krabador> panzer, puoi spiegare meglio "una serie di errori" ?
<panzer> broken files, 65 circa sulla totalità del processo
<dannyg> Dopo l'installazione di Linux Mint 13 Maya, ho riscontrato che ci sono problemi di audio, in quanto al sistema operativo gli mancano i suoni predefiniti, come per esempio l'avvio e la chiusura della piattaforma, lo svuotamento del cestino, il click dell'apertura delle cartelle eccetera.
<dannyg> Come posso fare per risolvere questa prima problematica?
<krabador> panzer, formatta la pendrive
<krabador> con l'utilty di hp
<krabador> scarica la iso di ubuntu
<krabador> usa il software per la pendrive selezionando la iso
<panzer> Kraba, grazie, ho trovato la soluzione ^_^
<panzer> Ho cambiato utility, ed è andato tutto a posto
<panzer> Ora mi vado a cercare i driver del wi fi
<krabador> panzer, è partita perfettamente ?
<krabador> panzer, è partita la pendrive?
<krabador> panzer, ?
<panzer> Kraba, rieccomi, scusa, sto lavorando sull'altra macchina e mi perdo via
<panzer> E' partito, mi dava un problema con l'installazione, non la terminava bene, ma ho trovato una stringa da inserire e ha portato a termine l'installazione correttamente
<krabador> panzer, parte?
<krabador> panzer, stringa?
<krabador> panzer, non c'è bisogno di nulla
<krabador> panzer, per il wi-fi, dopo l'installazione, se non funziona, va controllato prima "driver aggiuntivi", ovvero  terminale ---- software-properties-gtk , ultima tab a destra
<panzer> Sto cercando di recuperarla
<panzer> Era un problema con la configurazione apt (non so cosa significa)
<krabador> panzer, hai dovuto cambiare server di repository?
<panzer> ubiquity / d-i / source / apt-setup / generators / 40cdrom Era questa la stringa, pressappoco
<panzer> Non so di cosa parli krab, sono molto inesperto xD
<krabador> panzer, allora magari chiedi, visto che sei nel canale di supporto ufficiale
<panzer> Come ti ho detto, mi ci sono chiuso e ho googlato l'errore esatto che mi dava, non avevo visto la tua risposta, perdonami ^_^"
<krabador> panzer, che errore ti dava?
<panzer> Non me lo ricordo più, ma provo a ricostruire il messaggio ^_^
<panzer> Provo a spiegartelo intanto
<panzer> Arrivavo alla schermata dove dovevo inserire username e pass, e mi dava questo errore
<panzer> Se inserivo i dati, completava l'installazione, ma al reboot non rilevava l'immagine del kernel
<krabador> panzer, scusami, installazione su che macchina?
<panzer> Un laptop HP
<panzer> Compaq 6710b
<panzer> Su disco rigido vergine
<panzer> TROVATO!!!
<panzer> "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"
<panzer> Questo era l'errore
<panzer> A quanto ho capito, l'iso rimandava a dei file sul CD, e dovevo reindirizzarlo
<panzer> Questo il procedimento consigliato e che ha funzionato:
<panzer> "You will need to manually delete the apt-setup file that points to your cdrom.
<panzer> 1. Run the USB install as normal
<panzer> 2. When you get to the screen where you enter your user name, pc name, etc. CTRL-ALT-F1 to get a shell.
<panzer> 3. Run this command  > sudo rm /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/40cdrom
<panzer> for password just press enter
<panzer> 4. Press CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to your install
<panzer> 5. Fill out your username password, etc as usual and continue and the install should continue and finish.
<panzer> Questo il forum con il thread in questione: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=126351
<krabador> panzer, in che punto avevi quell'errore?
<panzer> Quando l'installazione arrivava a chiedermi le -future- credenziali di accesso
<panzer> Posso chiederti una cosina riguardo il wi fi?
<krabador> panzer, hai fatto una pendrive con l'ultima iso?
<krabador> panzer, cosa, a riguardo del wi-fi?
<panzer> Ho fatto una pendrive, sì, con la 12.04.4. La 13 non era supportata dal software per la creazione della Live che ho usato
<panzer> Ho eseguito il comando che mi hai dato prima, e ho una finestra davanti che si chiama "Software Sources"
<panzer> L'ultima scheda a destra che mi hai indicato tu è "Statistics", che chiede il permesso di fornire informazioni statistiche
<krabador> panzer, jockey-gtk
<krabador> dal terminale
<krabador> nella 12.04 è questo
<krabador> panzer, ti converrebbe risolvere i problemi che avevi con il software segnalato da Canonical, per le pendrive in win, piuttosto che stare alle caratteristiche di supporto di altri software
<krabador> hai installato una versione di ubuntu di 2 anni fa, per stare al "software per la creazione della Live che ho usato"
<panzer> Non ho usato quel software, ho usato Universal-USB-Installer, versione 1.9.5.2
<panzer> Non ti infervorare xD E' una delle tre versioni proposte sulla main page di Ubuntu Italia, e non viene specificato nè di quando è, nè se è sconsigliata per qualche motivo
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<panzer> Essendo il mio primo approccio a Linux, ho ritenuto che fossero equivalenti
<krabador> questo è universal usb installer, quello con meno problemi
<panzer> Quello che ho usato io.
<krabador> panzer, supporta perfettamente l'ultima versione
<krabador> a patto che scarichi la iso
<panzer> Con quello lì non mi creava proprio la Live
<krabador> panzer, allora
<panzer> E' un altro software, con lo stesso nome evidentemente
<krabador> non devi selezionare ubuntu dal menu a tendina
<krabador> ma devi selezionare la cartella che contiene la iso
<krabador> panzer, non so se ti metti a scaricare cloni
<krabador> ma quanto segnalato sul link del sito internazionale, funziona
<panzer> krabador, andando sul sito http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ segnalato dalla pagina di supporto internazionale hai la possibilità di scaricare due software diversi
<panzer> Uno dei due si chiama, per l'appunto, Universal USB Installer, giusto?
<krabador> panzer, il sito internazionale ti manda http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<krabador> e qui se ne puo' scaricare uno solo
<panzer> Perfetto. L'ho scaricato, ho seguito step-by-step le istruzioni, e la macchina non mi riconosceva la usb
<panzer> Ho sbagliato a trovare una soluzione alternativa?
<krabador> panzer, hai scaricato o no la iso della 13.10?
<panzer> Sì
<panzer> La 12.04.4 è stato un ripiego quando non sono riuscito ad usare la 13.10
<krabador> se sei riuscito a mettere nella pendrive una versione, va anche l'altra
<krabador> non ci sono problemi con le iso
<krabador> se le pendrive sono correttamente formattate
<panzer> Per un qualche motivo, sulla stessa pendrive, la 12 ha funzionato, la 13 no, non saprei dirti di più
<krabador> hai provato, un paio di volte a chiudere il programma, smontare e montare la pendrive, riaprire il programma e riprovare?
<panzer> Sì, due volte
<panzer> Ora, le differenze tra la 12.04.4 e la 13.10 sono sostanziali?
<krabador> in 2 anni, tu che pensi?
<panzer> Visto che parlano di support per 5 anni, penso che per altri 3 anni sarei coperto ;)
<krabador> panzer, quella è solo la sicurezza
<krabador> non le ottimizzazioni
<krabador> ed il kernel, in 2 anni, ne ha una marea
<krabador> è il kernel che supporta l'hardware
<panzer> Parliamo sempre di una macchina che ha 5 o 6 anni sulle spalle, nulla di recente...
<krabador> panzer, io non ti devo convincere, ti devo solo informare che è l'ultima versione , di riferimento per sicurezza , ottimizzazione e prestazioni
<krabador> si ricorre a versioni meno recenti , quando subentrano gravi problemi con l'ultima versione
<panzer> Ricevuto, ritenterò la 13.10 allora
<panzer> Mi spieghi da dove devo scaricare l'.iso?
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> hai il core 2 duo?
<panzer> Lo sticker è Intel Centrino
<panzer> Ma i system details lo danno come Core 2 Duo a 2Ghz
<panzer> Quindi penso sia quest'ultimo
<krabador> puoi verificare la cpu, con cat /proc/cpuinfo , da terminale
<panzer> Confermo, è il Core2 Duo
<krabador> bene allora puoi prendere la versione a 64bit
<panzer> La sto scaricando, sono a 140Mb
<panzer> 260 and rising
<panzer> Per quanto riguarda l'installazione dei driver per il wi fi? Sarà automatico? Uso quella della macchina, non una esterna, quindi non ho CD d'installazione...
<krabador> panzer, diversi sono i driver inclusi
<panzer> Ottimo, incrocio le dita ^_^
<panzer> 400MB
<krabador> panzer, diversi si installano durante la procedura di installazione
<krabador> diversi devono essere installati a mano
<krabador> come i broadcom
<krabador> che, per una questione di licenza software, devono essere installati a mano dall'utente
<krabador> e non possono essere inclusi, di default, in ubuntu
<krabador> panzer, puoi mandare lshw -C network
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> vedere che scheda è
<panzer> NetLink BCM5787M della Broadcom Corp
<panzer> La fortuna mi perseguita xD
<krabador> panzer, questa è la ethernet
<krabador> non la wireless
<krabador> solo questa ti è comparsa?
<panzer> Scusa, hai ragione, il sonno mi ha rincoglionito per bene...
<panzer> Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG [Golan] della Intel Corporation
<krabador> questa non dovrebbe avere problemi
<panzer> Speruma!
<panzer> 760MB scaricati
<panzer> Pesantuccia...
<krabador> si, ormai, ci vuole il dvd
<panzer> Come mai l'altra .iso, quella del menù a tendina, pesava solo 180MB?
<krabador> hanno abbandonato lo standard cd da un po'
<krabador> panzer, infatti, non è normale
<panzer> Ma una chiavetta da 3.61 Gb mi basterà?
<krabador> panzer, certo
<krabador> anche da 2 va bene
<panzer> Fiu... Che sudata...
<krabador> non creare il file persistence
<krabador> e va alla grande
<panzer> Perfetto, starò attento xD
<krabador> panzer, formattala, perchè il software , nella creazione installa un bootloader
<panzer> Che scaricai la OpenSUSE e quella pesava 4GB e rotti solo la iso
<panzer> Fat32?
<krabador> panzer, di base si
<krabador> anche se qualche pc non le vede in boot , se non fat12
<krabador> fat16
<krabador> vai con fat32
<panzer> Non ho quelle opzioni di formattazione, quindi alla macchina conviene riconoscerlo col 32
<panzer> Altrimenti finisce fuori dalla finestra xD
<krabador> :D
<panzer> Oplà!
<panzer> Finito il download, e la formattazione
<panzer> Ho selezionato "Ubuntu" dal menù a tendina
<panzer> e selezionato l'iso corretta
<panzer> Selezione il drive della usb e mando il programma
<panzer> Ellamadonna. Sta funzionando, sembrerebbe, ma non dico nulla per scaramanzia...
<krabador> panzer, si, non creare il file persistence
<krabador> metti 0 mb
<panzer> Fatto, fatto, l'ho lasciato intatto
<panzer> A cosa serivrebbe?
<panzer> Filato liscio
<panzer> Stacco la pendrive e la passo sull'altra macchina
<panzer> Boot da USB
<panzer> Ok, sono al primo step dell'installazione
<krabador> panzer, benissimo
<panzer> Mi dice che non sono collegato ad internet, ed è normale
<krabador> panzer, spetta
<panzer> Mi chiede se installare Fluendo
<krabador> panzer, ti consiglio vivamente di connettere il pc ad internet
<panzer> Non mi muovo
<krabador> e di spuntare le 2 opzioni
<krabador> "aggiornamenti"
<krabador> "software di terze parti"
<panzer> Non ho il cavo ethernet.. E' possibile farlo in seguito?
<krabador> si, tutto si puo' fare in seguito
<krabador> ma dovrai finire anche di installare i pacchetti della lingua
<krabador> non è un dramma, sarebbe stato meglio connesso
<krabador> panzer, puoi provare a mandare l'installazione scegliendo in boot, "prova ubuntu" al posto di "installa"
<krabador> cosi' controlli se già funziona la wireless
<panzer> Ok, tanto se nonc i sono intoppi coi driver sarò online da subito
<panzer> Mhm... Ora provo
<panzer> Sta caricando
<panzer> Machespettacolo...
<panzer> Perfetto, funziona!
<panzer> Cazzo, giuro che scopro dove abiti e ti mando una birra xD
<krabador> heheheheh
<panzer> Ok, ora devo riavviare la macchina ed insallarlo
<krabador> sei da prova ubuntu?
<panzer> Nope, ho trovato il bottone che lo installa!
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> questo stavo per dirti
<panzer> Grande :D
<panzer> Inglese o italiano è uguale?
<krabador> vai di italiano
<krabador> che poi ti installa le lingue
<krabador> la lingua
<panzer> Perfetto, ora rileva anche la connessione quindi ho spuntato le due voci
<panzer> Mi chiede adesso se aggiornare la 12 o se disinstallarla ed installare la 13
<krabador> ti dice che ha rilevato la 12?
<krabador> guarda, fa una installazione da capo
<krabador> scegli "altro"
<krabador> è in "tipoi di installazione" ?
<panzer> Sì
<krabador> allora scegli "altro"
<panzer> Con "Elimina Ubuntu bla bla e reinstalla" mi dà la possibilità di spuntare "Cifra la nuova isntallazone" e "Usa LVM"
<panzer> Ok
<krabador> panzer, puoi fare "elimina e reinstalla"
<krabador> ma non
<krabador> NON
<krabador> cifrare la nuova installazione
<krabador> la cifratura
<krabador> da problemi
<panzer> No, no, faccio "Altro" xD
<panzer> Ho fatto abbastanza danni da solo, ora ti seguo alla lettera xD
<krabador> no, intendevo solo la cifratura, se vuoi puoi anche mettere "elimina e reinstalla"
<panzer> Ok, mi chiede istruzioni per le partizioni
<krabador> bene , quante te ne vede?
<panzer> Due
<panzer> Una di tipo ext4 da 315786MB (di cui 7446 occupati dalla 12) e una di tipo swap da 4284 MB completamente libera
<krabador> panzer, perfetto allora, selezioni la ext4
<krabador> clicchi su change, in basso a sinistra
<panzer> Fatto
<krabador> selezioni "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> e punto di mount   /
<krabador> e spunta "formatta"
<panzer> La dimensione la lascio intatta?
<krabador> si, va bene cosi'
<panzer> Ok...
<panzer> "Prima di poter scegliere una nuova dimensione per la partizione, le modifiche devono essere scritte sul disco.
<panzer> Questa operazione non può essere annullata
<panzer> L'operazione di ridimensinamento potrebbe durare a lungo."
<krabador> si, ti avverte, che le modifiche alle partizioni soono perentorie
<panzer> Perfetto, mandata
<krabador> ma tu non hai ridimensionato nulla, giusto?
<panzer> No, no, non ho toccato la dimensione
<krabador> perfetto
<panzer> Ho fatto solo quello che mi hai detto tu di fare xD
<panzer> Ora è pronto per l'installazione
<krabador> si, sotto change
<panzer> Mi ha aggiornato la tabella, tipo ext4 e punto di mount /
<krabador> hai una barra che ti dice dove andrà il boot loader
<krabador> perfetto
<panzer> Sì
<krabador> è /dev/sda   che è settato per il boot loader?
<krabador> ovvero nome dell'hard disk e a fianco /dev/sda   ?
<panzer> è /dev/sda col nome dell'HD
<krabador> perfetto
<panzer> Esatto
<krabador> allora puoi andare avanti
<panzer> E avanti vado!
<panzer> Seleziono l'ubicazione geografica
<krabador> oh, perfetto, praticamente hai fatto
<krabador> tra poco di chiede il nome pc, password, ecc
<panzer> Tastiera...
<panzer> Ok, ci sono
<krabador> ricordati , NON cifrare la partizione
<panzer> Ok
<panzer> Ho spuntato "Richiedere la password" e vado avanti
<krabador> si, fai bene
<krabador> ti consiglio di tenerla abilitata la password
<panzer> Ora i chiede la password per Ubuntu One
<krabador> ah, digli che non ce l'haio
<krabador> e che accedi in seguito
<panzer> Gleil'ho detto, sta installando
<krabador> perfetto, è andata
<krabador> non ti chiede piu' nulla
<krabador> tra una 20ina di minuti finisce e ti chiederà il riavvio
<panzer> 20/93
<panzer> Aspetto con ansia :D
<krabador> si, scarica un po' di aggiornamenti
<krabador> e un po' di software
<panzer> Ottimo...
<panzer> Ci smanetterò un po' su per aggiustarmi la barra a lato
<krabador> i pacchetti lingua
<panzer> Domanda, skype esiste anche per linux o devo trovaare qualche sito tipo imo.im da usare?
<krabador> esiste
<krabador> puoi installarlo tranquillamente da ubuntu
<panzer> Maravilloso...
<krabador> abilitando una sorgente software chiamata "repository partner"
<panzer> Scarica i pacchetti lingua, siamo quasi a metà
<panzer> Si abilita manualmente, o è automatico?
<krabador> panzer, no, devi farlo a mano
<krabador> ma è semplicissimo
<krabador> una volta abilitati, puoi tranquillamente installare skype dal software center
<krabador> se non li abiliti , skype non compare nel software center
<krabador> panzer, ti avverto che esteticament la versione per linux è diversa dalla versione per windows
<panzer> Poco male, assolutamente
<krabador> panzer, alcuni utenti non se l'aspettano e ci rimangono male
<panzer> Se è sufficientemente intuitivo e uno come me riesce a raccapezzarcisi, va benissimo :D
<krabador> panzer, figurati, l'utilizzo alla fine è quello
<panzer> E allora siamo a cavallo :D
<panzer> Vorrei provare a farci girare su un MMORPG eventualmente, l'unico motivo per il quale potrebbe mancarmi Windows alla lunga è quello
<panzer> Ma tolto il gioco, l'open source è infinitamente preferibile, anche a costo di qualche comodità in meno
<krabador> panzer,  se sei il tipo che ha voglia di imparare, ce ne sono di cose che si possono fare
<krabador> panzer, per il gioco, va a vedere sul sito appdb.wine
<panzer> http://appdb.winehq.org/ questo?
<krabador> si
<panzer> Sto riscoprendo la parte curiosa e smanettona di me, e sono concettualmente vicino all'open source
<panzer> Siamo al post-installation trigger
<krabador> wine è una piattaforma che fornisce degli strumenti per cercare di far girare software windows in linux
<panzer> Installazione del sistema, manca poco!
<krabador> sisi un'altra decina di minuti
<krabador> panzer, ma principalmente vedi nelle risorse del mmorpg
<krabador> tipo nel forum
<krabador> se ci sono utenti che si sono cimentati con l'installazione in linu
<krabador> linux
<krabador> panzer, mica è roba steam?
<panzer> No
<krabador> perchè c'è steam per linux
<panzer> Aion, parte da piattaforma GameForge
<krabador> ufficiale
<panzer> Purtroppo...
<panzer> Wow :D
<panzer> CS a gogò allora xD
<krabador> heheeh
<krabador> certo
<panzer> Macchina permettendo, ovviamente
<panzer> A livello di antivirus?
<panzer> C'è qualcosa di valido già nell'installazione, o è meglio installare altro software?
<krabador> antivirus non ti servono
<krabador> linux è al di fuori di questo problema
<panzer> Riavviato!
<krabador> questo non vuol dire che sia perfetto, si scoprono le falle, ma viene aggiornato in sicurezza
<panzer> Merda...
<panzer> Sorry...
<panzer> Prima di farlo partire mi ha dato una schermatina con due errori
<panzer> Ho fatto a tempo a leggere solo "mismatched"
<panzer> è normale?
<krabador> durante l'avvio, o durante il riavvio?
<panzer> l'avvio
<krabador> è andato in boot?
<panzer> Sì, gli ho cambiato il boot e l'ho passato sull'HD
<krabador> è partito?
<panzer> Sì
<panzer> Ha dato 'sta schermata dos-style per pochi secondi, e poi il sistema è partito normalmente
<panzer> Lo avvio di nuovo e vedo se lo rifà
<krabador> preoccupati soltanto se non avviene il boot
<krabador> molti messaggi di fatto non costituiscono un problema
<panzer> mismatched in adjust mode, o qualcosa del genere
<panzer> Ma il boot parte normale
<krabador> panzer, vai tranquillo
<panzer> Non ti senti un po' come un'ostetrica dopo un parto difficoltoso? xD
<panzer> Browser? Firefox è il migliore per Linux?
<krabador> beh, allora, firefox è il default
<krabador> ed il piu' sicuro e stabile
<krabador> ma per alcune cose è un po' pesantuccio
<krabador> installa pure chromium
<krabador> ed usali entrambi
<panzer> Ricevuto ;)
<panzer> Per attivare quella cosa che mi dicevi prima?
<panzer> "repository partner"
<krabador> allora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vai in tab "altro software"
<krabador> e abiliti i repository partner
<krabador> poi chiudi correttamente
<krabador> e sempre da terminale
<panzer> Ci sono già spuntati "Indipendente" e "Indipendente" (Codice sorgente)
<krabador> digiti sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> si, giusto cosi'
<panzer> Gli altri due sono "Partner di Canonical" e "PdC (codice sorgente)"
<panzer> Questi devo spuntare?
<krabador> partner di canonical
<krabador> abilita loro
<krabador> sorgente puoi anche evitare
<panzer> Abilitato
<panzer> inserisco la stringa che mi haid ato
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> e manda quel comando
<krabador> ti farà anche altri aggiornamenti
<krabador> al termine dei quali ti conviene riavviare
<panzer> Ok
<panzer> Mi dice che dopo quest'operazione verranno occupati 267MB e mi chiede se continuare
<krabador> si, fallo
<panzer> Mandato
<krabador> al riavvio, hai il sistema nuovo e completamente aggiornato
<panzer> Maravilloso
<krabador> poi , puoi andare sempre nel software center, a cercare software
<panzer> E così sia
<panzer> E' mediamente più leggero di winzozz come OS, giusto?
<krabador> riscontralo tu stesso
<krabador> la versione main, con gli effetti grafici abilitati, è sicuramente un po' piu' pesante
<panzer> Spero non serva, ma in caso ci smanetto un po' e tolgo gli effetti grafici...
<krabador> se non sei il tipo che prende a martellate il sistema e poi dice che è colpa del sistema, sentiti pure libero di fare le prove che vuoi
<krabador> solo cosi' impari
<krabador> ovviamente, vacci cauto, e col backup pronto
<panzer> C'è un SW interno per il backup?
<krabador> si
<panzer> Perfetto...
<krabador> lo trovi in impostazioni
<panzer> Penso che quando finisce con l'installazione me ne vo a letto che sto per crollare sulla tastiera...
<panzer> Se si tratta di 5 minuti, altrimenti m' 'a cojo subito xD
<krabador> fallo fare
<krabador> non seguirlo
<krabador> salvati finche' sei in tempo!
<krabador> :D
<panzer> Hahahahaha
<panzer> Per forza, comincia a girare la testa...
<krabador> sentiti libero di tornare
<panzer> Non so davvero come ringraziarti
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> buon sistema
<krabador> :D
<panzer> HAhahahahaha
<panzer> Bellissimo augurio xD
<krabador> buonanotte è offensivo
<krabador> buongiorno anche
<panzer> Ti ringrazio moltissimo, chiunque tu sia, e spero di raggiungerti e superarti per poter ricambiare il favore!
<krabador> heheheh, di niente
<panzer> Ora scappo, buon sistema anche a te :D
<panzer> Ah, ultima domanda
<panzer> L'update continua anche se il pc va in standby?
<krabador> lascialo attaccato all'alimentatore
<krabador> e lui non va in stand by, fino a quando fa l'update
<panzer> Perfetto!
<panzer> Ancora, grazie mille!!!
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> ciao :)
<akis24> giorno
<GrGnet> buongiorno
<GrGnet> non riesco a far funzionare uno scanner epson perfection 2580 su UBUNTU 13.10, il programma riconosce lo scanner ma non effettua la scansione ...
<GrGnet> non ho trovato driver specifici sul sito epson.it
<glpiana> ola
<gigap> Ciao a tutti
<gigap> è possibile che cancellando dall'ubuntu software center i programmi del bluetooth abbia cancellato qualcosa che non dovevo cancellare? Ora non il pc non funziona, dopo la fase di avvio regolare, diventa tutto nero. Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<miquel> b. giorno a ttutti
<miquel> qualcuna può aiutarmi? a risolvere il mio problema?
<miquel> nell'aggiornamento ubuntu mi dice i file non possono essere aggiornati perchè alcuni indici non trovati
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ily> giorno
<peppuzzu> ragazzi c'è la possibilità di ridimensionare l'hard disk su cui è installato il sistema operativo?
<jester-> peppuzzu: non l'hd ma le partizioni in esso contenute
<peppuzzu> si ma il fatto che esiste un'unica partizione che vorrei separare in due
<peppuzzu> spero di essermi sèiegato jester-
<jester-> bè partizone è
<peppuzzu> si ma si può?
<jester-> la riduci e poi con lo spazio non allocato che si crea ci fai quello che ti pare
<jester-> peppuzzu: va fatto da livecd
<peppuzzu> ma dovrei smontarlo per farlo da gparted... o mi puoi suggerire una maniera alternativa jester- ?
<jester-> se la partizione in questione è quella che contiene il sistema in uso
<jester-> peppuzzu: che hd è
<jester-> del sistema o altro
<panzer> Buongiorno a tutti
<peppuzzu> è proprio quello che hai detto: si tratta della partizione che contiene il sistema in uso
<jester-> peppuzzu: alloa devi usare la live
<peppuzzu> ma in questo modo dovrei reinstallare tutto il sistema... o mi sbaglio?
<jester-> no
<peppuzzu> tanto per non lasciare adito a fraintendimenti il no si riferisce al fatto che io non mi sbaglio... jester- confermi?
<jester-> fai il resize a basta, il contenuto rimane ma paciccare le partizioni è sempre un rischi, mancanza o sbalzo di corrente per es, quindi va sempre fatto un backup della home
<peppuzzu> ok ci tento
<panzer> Jester, posso farti una domandina veloce veloce?
<giuseppe__> salve ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> !dettagli | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giuseppe__> nell'installazione dell'ultima versione di ubuntu il computer (con tecnologia uefi) non mi riconosce la chiavetta usb.. come fare?
<jester-> !uefi | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<glpiana> giuseppe__, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<jester-> giuseppe__: e accertati che la usb sia fatta a regola d'arte
<panzer> jester, potresti aiutarmi? Non riesco a trovare skype per la 13.10, e dal software center mi dà varie alternative tra le quali non so scegliere
<giuseppe__> in che senso regola d'arte?
<glpiana> giuseppe__, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<jester-> panzer: sudo  software-properties-gtk
<jester-> panzer: cucuuu?
<giuseppe__> ho  visto su un forum che bastava scaricare la versione di ubuntu e copiarla nella chiavetta dopo aver aperto wubi
<jester-> wubi?
<jester-> !installazione | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> wubi? copiarla?
<panzer> ?
<jester-> !usbwin | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<panzer> Ho già fatto apt-get update e il ragazzo che mi ha assistito stanotte mi aveva fatto aggiungere un altro pezzo di stringa
<jester-> panzer: lo installa o no
<panzer> Lo sta installando
<giuseppe__> dopo aver selezionato il file iso di ubuntu nel programma lascio fare a universal usb?
<jester-> giuseppe__: devi settare la lettera giusta della chivetta, controlla in esplora risorse a che lettera corrisponde
<giuseppe__> dopo che universal usb ha fatto il suo lavoro??
<jester-> giuseppe__: leggi le guide di cui sopra e procedi
<panzer> Ho effettuato l'installazione e rifatto l'update
<panzer> E funziona :D
<panzer> Grazie mille jester!
<jester-> :D
<panzer> Ora come faccio a bindarlo alla barra laterale?
<jester-> panzer: destro su icona quando è aperto
<panzer> Maravilloso :D
<lillo> salve a tutti :D
<lillo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lillo> raga ho questo problema dopo aver installato aircrack http://paste.ubuntu.com/6987091/ mi dice che devo installare iw da un link io l'ho scaricato ed ho fatto come dice nel file readme dell'archivio. Ho avviato make ed ha fatto il suo lavoro. ma provo e riprovo ad inserire questo comando e non va airmon-ng start wlan0
<glpiana> !aircrack | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<krabador> lillo, queste cose non si fanno...
<lillo> glpiana: non devo crackarle devo provarla
<lillo> è la mia
<glpiana> lillo, non importa, non c'è supporto in ogni caso
<lillo> a ok
<jester-> lillo: sito aircracco
<lillo> pensavo che essendo un pprog che gira sotto ubuntu ci fosse un supporto
<giuseppe__> jester sono su ubuntu ma lo devo ancora installare. come faccio ad installarlo senza per; rimuovere la versione di windows
<lillo> già cisono stato jester- ma nn si capisce qual'è il mio problema
<jester-> giuseppe__: va che a leggere le guide anche i preti in confessione dicono che non si perde la vista
<jester-> giuseppe__: de hai uefi leggi la guida
<jester-> poi segui quella installazione che ci sono pure le figure
<jester-> !usfi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usfi'
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> 1installazione
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giuseppe__> jester scusa l- ignoranza ma le guide non rispondono al  mio problema
<giuseppe__> ..
<giuseppe__> jester ci sei_
<jester-> giuseppe__: che problema
<jester-> giuseppe__: hai fatto la usb, seguto la guida uefi etc?
<jester-> seguito*
<giuseppe__> jester ora sono gia su ubuntu ma lo devo ancora installare..
<giuseppe__> non vorrei perdere tutti i documenti su windows8
<jester-> giuseppe__: hai deframmentato winz?
<jester-> hai disattivato secure boot come da guida uefi?
<giuseppe__> non so cosa selezionare al passo 4 dell-installazione; dove mi chiede il tipo di installazione
<giuseppe__> jesteeer
<giuseppe__> ho un problema sulla installazione di ubuntu; qualcuno puo spiegarmi come fare
<fabio_> salve.. cosa devo cliccare per l-installazione di ubuntu al passo 4
<krabador> fabio_, quello che fa al caso tuo....
<krabador> fabio_, quale ubuntu, e cosa dice il passo?
<fabio_> ma ho paura di predere tutti i documenti che ho su windows 8
<krabador> fabio_, innanzitutto non si attuano operazioni del genere, senza un backup
<krabador> specialmente da inesperti
<krabador> la possibilità che qualcosa vada storto c'è anche con il 100% della sicurezza
<krabador> fabio_, quale ubuntu, e cosa dice il passo?
<fabio_> e il tipo di installazione; dove mi chiede di usare LVM O altra roba
<fabio_> ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> fabio_, "altra roba"
<krabador> fabio_, sei nel canale di supporto ufficiale, sii preciso.
<fabio_> mi chiede del tipo di installazione;
<fabio_> mi chiede se voglio usare LVM, se  voglio formattare tutto il computer e compare anche la selezione altro
<krabador> fabio_, non hai un'opzione di "affiancare ubuntu a windows" ?
<fabio_> no, non compare nessuna selezione di affiancare ubuntu a windows
<krabador> fabio_, allora da qui puoi solo installare ubuntu su tutta la macchina sovrascrivendo windows 8
<krabador> fabio_, sicuro di non avere uefi, su questo computer?
<fabio_> uefi ce su questo computer..
<krabador> !uefi | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fabio_> quindi dovrei attivare la sezione SECURE BOOT del uefi..
<krabador> esattamente il contrario
<krabador> non funziona il link?
<fabio_> come faccio a disattivarla allora
<krabador> fabio_, da bios, se disattivabile, consulta il manuale
<Meringo> buongiorno a tutti
<Meringo> posso disturbare qualcuno per un problema che da perfetto ignorante non riesco a risolvere?
<zapa> ho problemi a giocare a dota 2 con steam
<zapa> avvio la partita e vedo tutto nero
<zapa> qualche soluzione?
<Guest93190> Salve ho un problema nell'installazione di linux.. vorrei associare windows8 a linux e non avere solo uno dei due sistemi operativi; come fare?
<Guest93190> parlo di ubuntu 13.10.. nella sezione "tipo di installazione" il sistema mi dice che non è presente alcun sistema quando invece è presente win8.
<Guest99564> problema nella partizione di ubuntu; come fare?
<fer_> ciao
<fer_> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> fer_, chidei
<krabador> chiedi
<fer_> io ho installato ubuntu a fianco di windows 7, ma ora quando avvio parte subito ubuntu, io vorrei avere il dual bot, cosa faccio?
<krabador> fer_, hai uefi?
<fer_> no
<fer_> uefi? cioè?
<krabador> hai controllato se c'è ed è disabilitato da bios
<fer_> ok guardo e ritorno
<krabador> è un'impostazione di blocco del boot
<fer_> arrivo
<fer_> eccomi
<fer_> ho scoperto che per sbaglio ho disinstallato windows, guardando su dischi, grazie
<fer_> ora ho una domanda
<fer_> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> fer_, se hai scelto
<krabador> l'affiancamento
<fer_> devo aver sbagliato
<krabador> non poteva succedere
<fer_> ma come faccio a prevenire il rischio del grub?
<Shadows> buonasera a tutti
<fer_> buona sera
<krabador> fer_, grub non è un rischio
<fer_> si
<fer_> poi non so come sistemarlo
<krabador> fer_, definisci "preveire il rischio del grub"
<krabador> il grub consende di scegliere in avvio
<Guest7990> chi può aiutarmi? ho appena installato ubuntu su un altro HDD solamente che volevo chiedere, come posso installare i vari driver? mi interessa soprattutto quello della scheda di rete, in quanto così potrei usare il wifi...
<fer_> allora ho sbagliato termine
<Guest7990> la scheda è una broadcom
<Guest7990> premetto che è la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu
<krabador> !broadcom | Guest75859
<ubot-it> Guest75859: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fer_> questo
<fer_> grub error no such device
<krabador> Guest75859, sei connesso con quella macchina, tramite ethernet adesso?
<Guest7990> chiedo scusa per la mia stupidità, ma preferivo chiedere a voi "veterani"
<Guest7990> no kraba ho rimesso nel postatile (acer aspire 5750G) l'HDD con windows
<krabador> fer_, chissà che cosa non ti sei reso conto di aver fatto
<fer_> gia
<Guest7990> quindi dovrei installarli offline...
<fer_> ma per prevenire il "grub error no such device" cosa faccio?
<krabador> fer_, si puo' andare per tentativi ed errori
<fer_> come sempre insomma
<krabador> fer_, se non si sa cosa è successi di preciso
<krabador> fer_, non c'è una risposta precisa
<fer_> gia
<fer_> ma sei un computer?
<fer_> un bot?
<krabador> fer_, apri gparted, da quella macchina e manda uno screenshot qui
<krabador> !imagebin | fer_
<ubot-it> fer_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest7990> ok ho letto ma non ci ho capito nulla.... maledetta ignoranza
<krabador> Guest75859, se devi installare i driver broadcom su quella macchina, conviene che tu lo faccia connesso con ethernet
<krabador> con un cavo
<krabador> Guest75859, se segui passo passo la guida, non c'è molto da capire
<Guest7990> kraba non ho un cavo ethernet... o meglio... se mi connetto tramite ethernet al router non funziona lo stesso, nemmeno smanettando tra le varie impostazioni...
<Guest7990> tra l'altro ubuntu per ora è tutto in inglese... mannaggia a me! XD
<fer_> arrivo tra 30 minuti
<krabador> Guest7990, no, hai semplicemente eseguito l'installazione senza connessione ad internet
<krabador> Guest7990, la ethernet è molto difficile che non vada
<Guest7990> difatti.... come potevo connettermi ad internet se non funziona nulla?
<krabador> Guest7990, a cosa ti connetti, in presenza del cavo
<krabador> Guest7990, la ethernet è molto difficile che non vada
<Guest7990> mi connetto alla porta numero 1 del router...
<krabador> che router?
<Guest7990> posso provare anche ora a disattivare il wifi e connettermi con il cavo, ma non funge...
<Guest7990> il router è un d-link
<krabador> Guest7990, ha il dhcp attivo ?
<Guest7990> si, ho gli ip dinamici, quindi dovrebbe essere attivo
<krabador> Guest7990, controlla
<Guest7990> si ho il dhcp attivo
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<Guest7990> la 13.0
<Guest7990> 13.1 scusa
<krabador> Guest7990, 13.04  o  13.10 ?
<Guest7990> 13.10
<krabador> Guest7990, allora, manda da quel pc , sudo lshw -C network | grep driver
<krabador> e posta il risultato qui
<Guest7990> eh devo togliere questo HDD e mettere l'altro...
<krabador> Guest7990, allora, o torni qui con sessione live, ovvero caricando il supporto di installazione , selezionando "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> o con quel sistema, non ti si puo' fare assistenza senza quella macchina sottomano
<Guest7990> eh lo so... ora provo a montare l'immagine e connettermi ad ubuntu da qui
<krabador> Guest7990, montare l'immagine da windows?
<Guest7990> si...
<krabador> Guest7990, e mi spiegheresti cosa vorresti fare?
<Guest7990> montare l'immagine in windows e fare "prova ubuntu"
<Guest7990> in teoria dovrebbe partire una sessione live del S.O,. giusto?
<krabador> Guest7990, la sessione live la fai soltanto facendo partire in boot il supporto di installazione
<Guest7990> ok ricreo la pendrive bootable e torno
<krabador> montando la iso da windows puoi solo vedere il suo contenuto, o installarlo in macchina virtuale
<krabador> ma se devi riparare l'installazione eseguita non ha molto senso
<fer_> ciao
<fer_> sono dinuovo io
<krabador> fer_, bene
<fer_> https://imageshack.com/i/7g81sdp
<fer_> ecco l'immagine
<krabador> fer_, bene
<krabador> si fer_ hai piallato tutto
<krabador> allora
<fer_> gia
<krabador> hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<fer_> di? windows o ubuntu?
<krabador> di ubuntu
<fer_> si, usb
<krabador> allora, fa partire il supporto di installazione, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> poi torna qui
<fer_> ma per cosa? tanto non ho installato windows 7
<fer_> dovrei reinstallarlo
<krabador> fer_, non vuoi risolvere il probmema al boot?
<krabador> fer_, dillo tu, quello che vuoi fare
<fer_> io volevo installare windows 7 senza che venga fuori grub error no such device
<fer_> si puo fare?
<fer_> o devo solo tentare
<krabador> fer_, qui non ti si puo' dare supporto per windows
<krabador> devi chiedere in #windows
<fer_> ok grazie
<fer_> ma sei un bot?
<krabador> fer_, certo
<fer_> scrivi molto bene
<krabador> fer_, non ci sono piu' i bot di una volta
<fer_> raccontami una barzelletta
<krabador> adesso sono evoluti
<fer_> raccontami una barzelletta
<krabador> c'era una volta un utente windows, che pretendeva che lo si aiutasse a reintsallare windows, dentro il canale irc di #ubuntu-it
<fer_> giaa
<fer_> good bye
<krabador> fer_, se hai bisogno di supporto ubuntu
<krabador> sarai sempre il benvenuto qui
<fer_> si si
<fer_> ok
<fer_> buona sera
<achab> ragazzi la mia connessione cade sempre come faccio a controllare che non si tratta di un problema del mio computer??? dico così perchè un altro computer presente in sala in una posizione accanto al mio sembra funzionare alla perfezione...
<jester-> achab: entra nel rutter e controlla
<jester-> è lui che si collega
<jester-> il pc prende poi dal rutter
<saltabecca> sera a tutt
<saltabecca> qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere il problema del gestore energia xfce4?
<jester-> saltabecca: cioè?
<saltabecca> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=574206    ho seguito questa guida ma dopo 10 mn lo schermo va in sospensione
<saltabecca> cioè per far si che lo spegno non si disattivi devo muovere il mouse o scrivere con la tastiera,etc
<jester-> saltabecca: lasa sta il forum, il problema quel'è
<saltabecca> non voglio che lo schermo si spenga...in modo da poter vedere film e tutto
<saltabecca> uso un pc fisso ,non un portatile
<jester-> saltabecca: non uso xfce, nelle opzioni risparmio energia non cè sospensione schermo mai?
<saltabecca> si è impostato su mai
<akis24> sera
<saltabecca> ho rimosso lo screen saver pure
<jester-> saltabecca: anche con batteria?
<saltabecca> non ho la batteria
<saltabecca> ho un pc fisso
<jester-> saltabecca: in teoria non dovrebbe spegnere il monitor se lo spegne è guggato
<jester-> buggato
<saltabecca> ma posso risolvere o no?
<saltabecca> buggato non so cosa sul dire
<jester-> non penso ma puoi segnalare il bug
<Franco> Ubuntu 12.4, ricevo questo messaggio quando con Rhythmobox cerco di sentire le radio  "Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()" cosa posso fare??
<jester-> saltabecca: vuol dire che c'è un bug nel servizio
<jester-> !bug | saltabecca
<ubot-it> saltabecca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<saltabecca> ok grz lascio perdere allora
<jester-> saltabecca: mi docono dalla regia che risparmio energia funziona a dovere in xfce di ubuntu
<akis24> saltabecca:  come  mio è impostato gestore  energia ? funzione bene sul
<akis24> ops scritto male
<saltabecca> ho lubuntu 13.10
<akis24> saltabecca:  non  xfce allora
<saltabecca> si xfce4
<akis24> saltabecca:  installato da te allora
<saltabecca> solo xfce?
<akis24> lubuntu usa lxde saltabecca
<akis24> xubuntu .. xfce
<saltabecca> no come gestore energia xfce4
<saltabecca> verifica se non mi credi
<akis24> saltabecca: che impostazioni hai ?
<saltabecca> ho settato come qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=574206
<saltabecca> nn va lo stesso
<saltabecca> rimosso xfce4
<akis24> bon allora inutile continuare ma funziona bene
<saltabecca> no ho lasciato perdere non riesco
<saltabecca> grazie
<akis24> figurati
<ismaele> ragazzi ho provato a installare birdie per gestire il mio account twitter ma si sono verificati degli errori mi potreste spiegare?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6991006/
<jester-> ismaele: sudo apt-get -f install
<ismaele> fatto jester- ma così mi disintalla il tutto
<ismaele> anche turpial da un problema analogo
<jester-> ismaele: allora non trova le dipendenze e lo toglie
<ismaele> sarà forse connesso al fatto che sembra funzioni con desktop gtk... forse non misono spiegato in maniera molto corretta e me ne scuso anticipatamente jester-
<jester-> ismaele: hai abilitato i repo parteners e indipendenti?
<ismaele> yes
<jester-> ismaele: se ne frega di quale desktop. se trova le dipendenze li installa
<ismaele> ho capito allora mi potresti spiegare quello che c'è scritto in questa pagina web? http://birdieapp.github.io/download.html
<jester-> We provide packages for Ubuntu 13.10, however, we do not officially support it. These packages will not work out-of-the-box, as you need to
<ismaele> esatto jester-
<jester-> ismaele: cioè se non funza sono cazzi tuoi
<jester-> e non dice altro
<ismaele> grazie, mi è molto chiaro adesso!
<jester-> ismaele: non essendo pacco ufficiale chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> magar i qualcuno ha risolto
<backup> ciao a tutti!
<backup> vorrei installare ubuntu ma ho paura di perdere i miei dati durante l'installazione
<backup> o che alcuni programmi non mi funzionino più se in un futuro volessi reinstallare windows
<akis24> backup: segui la procedura di installazione corretta e non avrai problemi
<backup> vorrei quindi fare una copia di backup su disco più piccolo
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<backup> ok ma vorrei essere tranquillo...
<akis24> backup:  che pc hai ?
<akis24> sistema ?
<backup> non è possibuile fare un backup?
<akis24> backup:  certo anzi è raccomandabile sempre farlo
<backup> come dicevo ho un disco più piccolo rispetto a quello che utilizzo ora
<backup> nel dettaglio ho un disco da 1tb e uno da 500gb
<akis24> backup: su 500 gb hai voglia di fare backup
<backup> nel disco da 1tb utilizzo solo 250bg
<backup> scusa 250gb
<akis24> backup:  e quindi ?
<akis24> backup:  hai spazio a suffficienza
<backup> basta che trascino i file su un altro hd o devo utilizzare un software apposito?
<akis24> backup: meglio software apposito direi
<backup> perchè ho gia provato con clonezilla ma ho dovuto interromepre la procedura perchè mi diceva che il disco di destinazione era più piccolo
<akis24> backup: sul disco da 500 gb quanto spazio hai libero ?
<backup> tutto....
<backup> 500gb
<akis24> backup: e allora deve entrarci tutto se sull'altro ne usi 250 ..
<akis24> backup: magari hai sbagliato qualche impostazione riprova
<backup> non credo anche perchè ho seguito questa guida http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/come-clonare-hard-disk-con-sistema-operativo-37466.html
<akis24> backup:  niente link strani qui
<backup> ok! comunque ho seguito quella guida...
<akis24> backup: che tu abbia seguito o meno qualche guida il problema è che sbagli qualcosa lo spazio che hai basta e avanza  se devi far backup di 250 gb su 500gb liberi
<jester-> madu il ranzullo
<akis24> eh
<akis24> peggio non poteva capitare
<jester-> la gramigna non muore mai
<backup> sarei io la gramigna?
<akis24> backup:  segui questa meglio http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Clonezilla
<jester-> backup: il ranzullo
<backup> ok ;)
<backup> sto leggendo tra poco vi saprò dire se funzz
<akis24> backup:  buona lettura e leggi bene
<jester-> backup: basta il backup sella cartella utonto
<backup> :)
<backup> ok ho letto...
<backup> Questa opzione permette di clonare un disco esistente su un altro disco di dimensioni pari o maggiori.
<backup> (al paragrafo disco-disco)
<backup> akis24: al paragrafo disco-disco
<backup> akis24: Questa opzione permette di clonare un disco esistente su un altro disco di dimensioni pari o maggiori.
<backup> akis24: credo debba scegliere questa configurazione...
<akis24> backup: si ho letto hai una partizione da 1tb ?
<backup> si
<akis24> backup: e ne usi 250  se ho capito bene
<backup> si
<akis24> backup: devi restringere la partizione da 1 tb se no avrai il messaggio spazio non sufficiente
<backup> ok poi successivamente potrei riallargare la partizione?
<akis24> backup:  se leggi dice È necessario che la partizione di destinazione sia di dimensioni pari o maggiori rispetto alla partizione di origine per il corretto funzionamento del backup.
<akis24> backup:  ovvio se vuoi poi ritorni a quella dimensione
<backup> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<backup> ok fatto grazie...
<ennio> krabradoor! :)
<ennio> sera!
<ennio> eehm..pardon *krabador
<ennio> c è qualcuno?
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ennio> ciao zio
<ziobardi> il mio ubuntu non vanno le prese usb frontali
<ziobardi> mi correggo non riesco a far leggere il mio hd dalle prese frontali
<ennio> seeera
<ennio> seeera
<ziobardi> a volte lo legge a volte no
<ennio> ragazzi, ho un hp g6
<ennio> ho scaricato l immagine kubuntu
<ennio> e montato l iso
<ennio> e ho installato il sistema accanto windows
<ennio> sembra che tutto vada bene
<ennio> c è qualcuno?
<ziobardi> ennio non so aiutarti
<ennio> ciao zio
<ennio> grazie per la risposta
<ennio> sembra non ci sia nessun anima pia stasera
<ennio> O.o
<ennio> zio, te ne intendi di installazione deb?
<ziobardi> no ennio
<ennio> sei messo peggio di me.. :D
<ziobardi> che problemi hai
<ennio> ho scaricato il file deb di viber
<ennio> doppio click
<ennio> installato con ubuntu software center
<ennio> ora mi dice installato
<ennio> ma come lo apro?
<ziobardi> non ce un menu a tendina
<ziobardi> sulla destra ce una barra che compare
<krabador> Ennio, buonasera
<ziobardi> ok ci ho provato
<krabador> a fare cosa?
<ziobardi> ad aiutare ennio
<krabador> lui è parte del suo destino
<ziobardi> krabador invece il mio pc non rileva  hd dalle prese frontali
<krabador> ziobardi, vengono rilevati dalle prese posteriori?
<jester-> pc assembalto male
<jester-> tubazioni attaccate sbagliato
<ziobardi> dalle prese posteriori si
<ziobardi> ma nelle anteriori legge le pennu usb ma hd no
<krabador> ziobardi, non hanno sufficiente alimentazione
<krabador> controlla nel manuale della scheda madre
<jester-> ziobardi: hd è alimentato?
<krabador> che tipo di porte sono, le frontali  e se l'HC non abbia bisogno di alimentazione
<jester-> ziobardi: se no krabador ti ha detto la causa
<jester-> hd non alimentati hanno sempre fatto cagare, qualche parca ha cercato di ovviare mettendo due prese
<ziobardi> la luce nell hd si accende
<ziobardi> io collego tutte a due le prese
<ziobardi> sembra il motorino giri
<jester-> ziobardi: le usb frontali non ce la fanno
<ziobardi> ok jester
<ziobardi> ora cerco nel manuale della scheda madre se posso  collegarle da qualche altra parte
<ziobardi> buona notte a tutti
<ziobardi> ciao
<krabador> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-25
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ENNIOR> buondi
<ENNIOR> qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ENNIOR
<ubot-it> ENNIOR: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ENNIOR> sono un neofita
<ENNIOR> solo stanotte ho installato ubuntu
<ENNIOR> l ho scaricato come iso
<ENNIOR> ho mantato l immagine da iso
<ENNIOR> e l ho installato accanto wind per vedere un po
<Waterfall> ciao sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma non mi vede l'hd
<glpiana> ENNIOR, per cortesia non usare abbreviazioni e non andare a capo continuamente
<ENNIOR> nn ho capito come installare viber
<ENNIOR> d accordo
<glpiana> ENNIOR, viber? l'app di messaggistica per android?
<ENNIOR> si
<glpiana> ENNIOR, non c'è supporto su applcazioni esterne ai repository ufficiali su questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | ENNIOR
<ubot-it> ENNIOR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !dettagli | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Waterfall> ok allora ho montato questo pc 2 hd 320gb e 80gb il bios e windows7 mi leggono i due pc ma ubuntu 13 mi legge solo quello da 80
<Waterfall> scusate i due hd non i due pc
<glpiana> Waterfall, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Waterfall> devo staccare 30 secondi poi ritorno scusa
<Waterfall> rieccomi
<Waterfall> gl grazie dell aiuto ma dopo aver installato win7 anche linux legge entrambi gli hd
<glpiana> ok
<Waterfall> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se esiste un programma per ubuntu in grado di convertire i file in formato .pages in formato .odt, grazie.
<knaigerchrome1> scusate ho scritto male, in grado di convertire dal formato .pages al formato .odt o pdf o doc... grazie
<vlt> knaigerchrome1: .pages? Che cos’è?
<knaigerchrome1> è il programma di scrittura gratis per Mac
<vlt> knaigerchrome1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43430/how-to-open-mac-documents-page-on-libreoffice
<vlt> knaigerchrome1: penso di no
<pasquale_> ciao come vedo la ram dal terminale?
<pasquale_> allora
<shadow91> ciao  mi serve  aiuto  x  la mia  webcam
<shadow91> vorrei  farla  funzionare  con  skype ,  e'  una  webcam  logitech
<cristian_c> shadow91, con cheese funza?
<shadow91> beh  ho  provato  con  camorama  funziona    ma  non  cattura  le  immagini
<Jacq> Buongiorno
<shadow91> ciao
<Jacq> Avrei un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10
<Jacq> ciao shadow
<Jacq> qualcuno potrebbe provare ad aiutarmi?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jacq> Sto installando da dvd, seleziono lingua e varie, seleziono nomodeset, sembra che parta l'installazione ma dopo circa un minuto esce un messaggio (che non faccio in tempo a leggere) e lo schermo si blocca con righe verticali
<Jacq> non riesco ad andare avanti
<Jacq> è già capitato?
<akis24> Jacq: che pc hai ?
<Jacq> akis24: dell inspiron 1501 del 2007
<cristian_c> shadow91, in che senso?
<cristian_c> non fa le foto?
<shadow91> allora  anke  con  cheese   funziona    ma  skype  non  rileva  la  web
<cristian_c> shadow91, cheese funge bene?
<shadow91> si  ho  tolto  camorama  e  messo  cheese
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shadow91, allora il problema non è la webcam o i driver
<cristian_c> ma skype
<shadow91> e  quindi
<shadow91>  cosa  mi  suggerisci  di  fare?
<cristian_c> shadow91, sistema operativo a 32 o 64 bit?
<shadow91> 32 bit  con  ubuntu  13.10
<akis24> Jacq: prova anche con qualcuna delle  altre opzioni ad avviare oltre nomodeset  tipo acpi=off e vedi se riesce ad avviarsi
<Jacq> akis24, ok. Suggerisci una per volta o anche pluriselezione?
<akis24> Jacq: io proverei prima una per volta e casomai dopo pluriselezione
<cristian_c> shadow91, apri un terminale
<Jacq> akis24, va bene, grazie. Vado.
<akis24> Jacq: se sapessimo il messaggio di errore magari ..
<cristian_c> shadow91, e digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Jacq> akis24, qualcosa che riguarda firmware b4-open/ucode ma è troppo lungo, non faccio in tempo.
<Jacq> akis24, magari faccio una foto...
<cristian_c> Jacq, immagino riguardi la scheda wifi
<cristian_c> Jacq, è una broadcom?
<cristian_c> Jacq, hai provato collegando il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> ?
<Jacq> cristian_c, non riesco a far partire la procedura di installazione, sembra che la scheda video vada in crash
<cristian_c> Jacq, rispondi alla domanda
<Jacq> cristian_c, non ho provato ad attaccare il cavo ethernet, perché di fatto Ubuntu ancora non è installato. Non mi sono posto il problema.
<shadow91> mi  da  questo  errore ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<cristian_c> Jacq, non l'hai neanche provato in live?
<cristian_c> Jacq, ma tu prova a fare come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> shadow91, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Jacq> cristian_c, ok, proverò.. ma non mi sembrano correlate le cose. Comunque no, non ho provato in live.
<cristian_c> Jacq, e installi senza neanche provare?
<cristian_c> mah
<akis24> cristian_c:  non si avvia la live si blocca prima ..
<Jacq> cristian_c, avevo fatto una prova su un'altra macchina, che però era troppo lenta perché obsoleta (con xubuntu). Essendo questa più recente pensavo ci fossero meno problemi che con l'altra..
<cristian_c> Jacq, ogni macchina fa storia a se
<cristian_c> mica tutte hanno lo stesso hardware
<Jacq> hai ragione, infatti questo hardware è più recente. Quindi dici di provare la live?
<cristian_c> Jacq, sì, ma sopratutto avvia con il cavo eth già collegato
<cristian_c> vedrai che non si blocca
<shadow91> ho risolto  grazie
<Jacq> cristian_c, ok, grazie... faccio un tentativo e vediamo. La macchina è la stessa che sto usando (con w vista), quindi devo staccare
<Jacq> ciao a tutti
<Jacq> akis24, cristian_c, [   71.271401] b43-phy0 ERROR: firmware file "b43/ucode6.fw" not found; [   71.271416] b43-phy0 ERROR: firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found; [   71.271425] b43-phy0 ERROR: you must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
<Jacq> ...deduco che debba scaricare i firmware...
<cristian_c> Jacq, hai collegato il cavo come ti avevo detto?
<Jacq> cristian_c: yes
<cristian_c> prima di lanciare la live
<Jacq> sì
<cristian_c> Jacq, e si blocca lo stesso?
<Jacq> y
<cristian_c> Jacq, non è che falla anche ethernet?
<cristian_c> a me è successo
<Jacq> cristian_c, mah.. non saprei... come faccio a rilevarlo? E' la stessa rete che sto utilizzando adesso... e ti posso dire che mentre facevo le operazioni il led del router lampeggiava, effettivamente
<Jacq> non so che dire
<cristian_c> Jacq, qual è il pc?
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti, dopo aver installato xfce in ubuntu 12.04 , ora che accedo in unity non vedo più le notifiche in stile unity, sapete indicarmi come ripristinarle ? Grazie
<Jacq> dell inspiron 1501 del 2007 (laptop)
<Jacq> cristian_c, dell inspiron 1501 del 2007 laptop (scusami...)
<krabador> daniele_, manda sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop da terminale
<daniele_> krabador, ok ora provo
<cristian_c> Jacq, mi è venuta un'idea
<Jacq> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> Jacq, anche ethernet è broadcom
<cristian_c> Jacq, prova a fare così: hai un tastino per disattivare il wireless sulla macchina?
<Jacq> cristian_c, y
<cristian_c> Jacq, disattivalo
<Jacq> fatto
<cristian_c> Jacq, usa sempre il cavo di rete collegato al pc e riavvia la live
<cristian_c> con il wifi spento
<cristian_c> di certo credo proprio che non potrà più dare quel messaggio di errore, almeno
<Jacq> cristian_c, ora sono con il cavo, altrimenti non mi leggeresti. Ok riprovo la live. Se provata dovesse funzionare? passo all'installazione? contnuo con nomodeset?
<daniele_> krabador, bisogna riavviare per vedere le modifiche ?
<simmy76> buongiorno, la scuola di mio figlio ci ha fatto acquistare un pc dove è sttato installato Ubuntu, fin ora  a me sconosciuto. Ho provveduto a scaricare sul pc tutti i copnsigli delle varie guide post installazione Ubuntu, trovate sul web. Molti libri di mio figlio contengono dei cd per gli approfondimenti online, ma non riusciamo a leggerne nemmeno uno. cosa posso fare??
<cristian_c> simmy76, secondo me, la cosa migliore è installare windows accanto a ubuntu, proprio per evitare sorprese, anche di altro tipo
<cristian_c> i cd di solito non sono pensati per girare su linux
<cristian_c> simmy76, in pratica avere due sistemi operativi sullo stesso pc, oppure se windows serve solo per quello, si può installare in macchina virtuale all'interno di ubuntu
<simmy76> come devo fare per installare windows? quando ci hanno consegnato i pc hanno cancellato tutto.
<cristian_c> simmy76, occorre partizionare lo spazio su disco
<cristian_c> per creare lo spazioche serve a windows, poi dipende da quale windows si ha disposizione
<cristian_c> simmy76, altrimenti si può provare a lanciare i cd tramite wine
<cristian_c> ma non è detto che funzioni in tutti i casi
<simmy76> alla consegna del pc, ce l'hanno dato direttamente con ubuntu, senza darci alcun cd di windows (i pc sono stati acquistati con windows 7)
<cristian_c> simmy76, a questo punto prova una delle due , a seconda delle disponibilità
<cristian_c> simmy76, o windows in dual boot/macchina virtuale, oppure fai un tentativo con wine
<simmy76> ok farò i tentativi che mi hai consigliato. Grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<IgnazioIlTorchio> ragazzi ho un problema con la rete wifi, sul portatile da dove cerco di connettermi (attualmente vi sto scrivendo con il mio vecchio computer fisso)
<IgnazioIlTorchio> la linea sembrerebbe funzionare ma appena cerco di effettuare qualche operazione in internet con un qualsiasi programma cessa di funzionare... e non mi permette più di riconnettermi anche se la linea viene rilevata. Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<glpiana> IgnazioIlTorchio, che scheda monta?
<IgnazioIlTorchio> come faccio a saperlo? il computer mi è stato regalato ieri, è nuovo, era senza sistema operativo
<IgnazioIlTorchio> posto qui il ifconfig -a
<IgnazioIlTorchio> ?
<glpiana> IgnazioIlTorchio, lspci
<IgnazioIlTorchio> glpiana: quale voce cincide alla scheda di rete?
<IgnazioIlTorchio> ci-->coi
<IgnazioIlTorchio> PC bridge???
<glpiana> IgnazioIlTorchio, quella che riporta la scritta Network
<IgnazioIlTorchio> o Network controller?
<IgnazioIlTorchio> ok: dunque si tratta Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1t/1r PCIe
<dap_> ho un acer 5750g con due schede video (optimus tecnology ) intel family e nvidia gt540m vorrei installare i driver video per sfruttare le potenzialita della scheda video dedicata come fare?
<dap_> qualche idea?
<Jacq> sera a tutti
<neramareaM5S> 'giorno a tutti... ho un dilemma: volevo creare un lanciatore per un eseguibile in python, ma pare il suddetto pare funzionare solo se lanciato all'interno della sua directory... como se fa?
<Jacq> Sto cercando di installare (o far girare live) Ubunutu 13.10 su un pc dell inspiron 1501 del 2007. Dopo la selezione lingua e scelta avvio (nomodeset etc) appaiono dei messaggi di errore, dopodiché il monitor resta bloccato con righe verticali, quasi ad indicare la scheda grafica in crash. Qualche idea?
<hom> Salve
<achab> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda di rete e il collegamento wifi questa è il modello di scheda di rete che il mio notebook monta
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994858/
<achab> adesso sono connesso alla rete tramite il cavo ethernet
<achab> ho trovato una specie di guida in rete ma non è che ci abbia capito poi tanto qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegarmi il tutto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4371461
<Marcopizza> ciao a tutti
<Marcopizza> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<winjam> ciao
<winjam> ho installato ubuntu sul computer ma non mi legge la scheda sonora
<winjam> qualcuno sa dirmi come controllare se funziona?
<zg95> bella
<zg95> qualcuno di supporto?
<krabador> zg95, chiedi
<zg95> ho un problema con youtube
<zg95> i colori non sono "giusti"
<krabador> zg95, che ubuntu, che browser, e che cpu/ram/scheda video ?
<zg95> Kubuntu 13.10, rekonq, intel core 2 duo 3.16 GHz, 4 GB, Nvidia 9600 GT
<krabador> zg95, che driver usi per la nvidia?
<zg95> da dove lo vedo?
<krabador> zg95, KMenu → Applicazioni → Sistema → Additional Drivers.
<zg95> c'è una lista
<zg95> aspetta che provo ad installarli
<krabador> zg95, cosa dice attualmente
<krabador> ce n'è uno abilitato
<zg95> è attivo ma non funzionante..
<krabador> zg95, prima di farlo, hai avuto lo stesso problema con firefox e chromium?
<krabador> !imagebin | zg95
<ubot-it> zg95: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> puoi mandare la screen della finestra dei drivers?
<krabador> zg95, se l'hai attivato ed era disattivato, qualunque cosa sia, devi aspettare il riavvio
<zg95> allora, ho installato kubuntu e ho usato solo rekonq. come faccio lo screen?
<krabador> premi il tasto stampm
<achab> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda di rete e con la connessione wifi... ho cercato aiuto anche online sul forum ufficiale ma niente qualche suggerimento? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575040
<krabador> achab, http://askubuntu.com/questions/366610/wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-10-with-ralink-rt3290
<zg95> krabador non si apre neanche più i driver aggiuntivi...
<zg95> *la schermata
<krabador> zg95, che cosa hai fatto quando l'hai aperta?
<zg95> ho provato ad installare un driver
<krabador> zg95, ti era stato consigliato?
<zg95> no
<krabador> <krabador> zg95, se l'hai attivato ed era disattivato, qualunque cosa sia, devi aspettare il riavvio
<zg95> quindi riavvio?
<zg95> xD
<krabador> zg95, riavviato?
<zg95> riavvio ora T.T ahhaahahah a tra poco
<achab> krabador: scusami ma avevo già visionato la pagina non mi è stata di grande aiuto anche perchè alcune risposte mie sono diverse...
<krabador> achab, hai dato uno sguardo qui   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4371461    ?
<achab> come faccio ad utilizzare questa pagina https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<zg95> eccomi
<achab> krabador: ho visionato questa pagina ma ci sono alcune cose che non capisco
<krabador> achab, li segnalano un bug che affligge la scheda
<krabador> in che senso vuoi "usarla" ?
<achab> pensavo ci fosse un file da scaricare per poterlo in seguito installare
<achab> tipo un file deb, non so se mi spiego
<krabador> achab, niente di tutto questo
<achab> ok krabador
<krabador> achab, segnalano un bug, i pacchetti afflitti, e lo stato del bug
<krabador> con commenti della gente
<achab> no sapresto aiutarmi?
<achab> sono alle prime armi...
<achab> krabador: senti un po' ho dato questo comando da terminale  dmesg | grep wlan0 ma non da risposta
<winjam> achab hai la scheda interna o chiavetta?
<achab> krabador: scusa per il ritardo ho una scheda interna
<Affondo> qualcuno sa come si possono masterizzare i file ape?
<PunkOdissey> salve a tutti!
<PunkOdissey> sono giorni che sto cercando di risolvere questo problema ma tramite google non ho trovato ancora soluzione ... non riesco a leggere nessuna sd nel lettore sd integrato al portatile
<PunkOdissey> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<zg95> krabador
<neramareaM5S> 'giorno a tutti... ho un dilemma: volevo creare un lanciatore per un eseguibile in python, ma pare il suddetto pare funzionare solo se lanciato all'interno della sua directory... como se fa?
<neramareaM5S> 'sera a tutti... ho un dilemma: volevo creare un lanciatore per un eseguibile in python, ma pare che il suddetto funzioni solo se lanciato all'interno della sua directory... como se fa?
<neramareaM5S> 'sera a tutti... ho un dilemma: volevo creare un lanciatore per un eseguibile in python, ma pare che il suddetto funzioni solo se lanciato all'interno della sua directory... como se fa?
<krabador> neramareaM5S, se per gnome, puoi creare un .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<zg95> krabador
<neramareaM5S> krabador ripeti per niubbo, per favore?
<neramareaM5S> 'sera a tutti... ho un dilemma: volevo creare un lanciatore per un eseguibile in python, ma pare che
<krabador> neramareaM5S, che ambiente grafico usi?
<neramareaM5S> krabador gnome
<neramareaM5S> krabador, preso da http://clshack.com/backbox-how-togui-for-aircrack-ng.html
<krabador> !chat | neramareaM5S
<ubot-it> neramareaM5S: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramareaM5S> e, ripeto, funziona da terminale, con cd guifidecryper %% ./GuiFiDecrypter
<neramareaM5S> ok... continuiamo a tenere Aircrack nel limbo... bravi...
<akis24> sera
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> sorry for English, but wondering if anyone is from Rome and can help with a question
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<krabador> czajkowski, for international support, you can join #ubuntu-it
<czajkowski> krabador: not looking for support just looking to see if anyone knew of any venues you can rent in Rome for an open source meet up
<krabador> czajkowski, ok, do you mean a proper meet up, or just searching info ?
<czajkowski> no a propper meet up
<czajkowski> a MongoDB user group meet up
<czajkowski> I'm the EMEA community manger there now
<czajkowski> I used to be on the loco council :)
<czajkowski> I'm on the CC which is why I thought I'd ask in here for guidence
<krabador> czajkowski, please, give me some minute..
<czajkowski> krabador: thank you
<krabador> czajkowski, http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEkQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meetup.com%2FMongoDB-Roma%2Fmember%2F38551942%2F&ei=rf4MU9PFGeSW0QXt6oHIDw&usg=AFQjCNEI2kn6CMOReoO04bZt6oPcoqzUvA&bvm=bv.61725948,d.d2k&cad=rja
<krabador> czajkowski, http://www.meetup.com/MongoDB-Roma/member/38551942/
<krabador> this last
<krabador> czajkowski, http://www.meetup.com/MongoDB-Roma/
<claudio__> sera
<czajkowski> krabador: thanks
<krabador> czajkowski, no problem :)
<jester-> sera
<huggy_> ciao a tutti non ho l'audio per un problema noto ho trovato una patch ma vorrei applicarla nel migliore dei modi
<huggy_> http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound.git/commit/?id=ea4e7af1221237e7173ede198a817097d99e084b
<huggy_> qualcuno riesce ad assitermi ?
<fra> ciao
<paolo1> salve
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-26
<hey> ciao a tutti,
<hey> c'e qualcuno?
<krabador> hey, chiedi
<hey> krabador, ciao, ho installato linux mint ma non mi riconosce la scheda audio, dice "dummy output"
<krabador> hey, qui si fa solo supporto ad ubuntu
<krabador> mint è una derivata, non vuol dire che sia lo stesso
<hey> krabador, ah scusa, non lo sapevo, quindi non sai come aiutarmi? :(
<krabador> hey, come sei entrato qui?
<hey> krabador, cercando supporto linux...
<krabador> hey, cerca nelle pagine della tua distribuzione
<krabador> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<glpiana> ola
<achab> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda di rete sembrerebbe che il driver corretto non sia installato, ho da poco reinstallato il sistema perchè avevo pastrocchiato tutto, per ora la linea sembra funzionare ma di punto in bianco la rete wireless si disconnette, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<mariofrick> salve a tutti
<mariofrick> qualcuno sa dirmi come copiare un file su una cartella che non lo permette?
<mariofrick> c'è nessuno? :)
<Guest20619> ciao  ho  un  problema  con  la  tastiera
<shadow91> salve  piccoloc  aiuto?
<shadow91> ho  un  piccolo  problema  con  la  tastiera
<Fabrizi> ciao
<Fabrizi> quuno a quale versione di ubuntu posso installare su  ps3
<Fabrizi> 64 o 32 bit
<Fabrizi> volev che sapre se dpo l'istllazione mi egge silverlight
<shadow91> ciao  un  problema  con  java
<glpiana> Fabrizi, non ti legge silverlight, per quello ti serve windows
<glpiana> !dettagli | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<shadow91> quando  entro  in  una  chat  mi  kiede  di  abilitare  la  web  e   microfono  con  una  finestra  di  adobe  flash  player  e  non  mi permette  di  fare  nulla
<glpiana> shadow91, se è una finestra di flash che c'entra java?
<shadow91> ho  sbagliato  scusate
<shadow91> quindi
<glpiana> shadow91, non ne ho idea, mai usata roba del genere
<johnny3000> salve
<johnny3000> qualcuno sa' spiegarmi per favore come istallare il plugin flasch player su firefox
<lucatortugaQB> johnny3000, devi installarlo da Ubuntu Software Center
<Tdk200> salve a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<IkkI> salve
<IkkI> c'è nessuno?
<angela> ho messo una ram da 1 gb sul pc fisso...ma come e possibile che me ne vede solo 506?
<krabador> angela, settaggio bios, o problemi con il banco
<IkkI-RJ> Salve, qualcuno riesce a leggere i miei messaggi?
<angela> ho portato il pc per far testare la scheda madre
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, si
<angela> mi ha messo un banco di ram da 1 gb in effetti e cosi
<IkkI-RJ> Ok, bene. Vorrei iniziare ad usare Linux e ho visto che Ubuntu è una delle versioni più semplici consigliate per iniziare
<angela> ma se io scrivo sul terminale free mi da 506000 totali
<angela> la shared e 0 neanche a dire che la prende la scheda video
<krabador> angela, sicura che è il valore della ram installata, e non quello della memoria libera in quel momento?
<angela> nn ti seguo ti puoi spiegare meglio?
<angela> ok ho capito
<angela> mi collego sull'altro pc e ti ricontatto qui ok? poi mi mandi il link e ti incollo qll che c'e scritto
<IkkI-RJ> Ho visto che esiste una versione di prova per Ubuntu
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, la versione di prova, in pratica è lo stesso supporto di installazione, lanciato con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<IkkI-RJ> ma vorrei saperne un pò di piu da chi lo usa tutti i giorni, sul net vedo scritte le stesse cose
<Tdk200> IkkI-RJ: tu dice la live cd?
<Tdk200> scaricati la iso dal sito ufficiale
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, scarichi la iso di ubuntu la metti o in dvd o in pendrive
<Tdk200> la 13.10
<krabador> la lanci , e puoi installarla o provarla
<Guest71788> ciao,devo trasferire circa 280 Gb su disco usb, vorrei sapere come aumentare la velocità delle porte usb visto che ieri sera per trasferire 12 Gb ha impiegato oltre tre ore
<Tdk200> IkkI-RJ: scegli provarla
<krabador> Tdk200, effetto stereofonico, o delay
<IkkI-RJ> per non sprecare un dvd potete spiegarmi meglio il boot da usb come funziona?
<Tdk200> loop krabador  :D
<IkkI-RJ> devo andare dal bios e impostare il primary boot da usb oppure lo fa automaticamente dopo il reboot del sistema?
<krabador> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, devi ovviamente impostare il boot da usb
<krabador> ma prima devi creare la pendrive
<IkkI-RJ> creare?
<krabador> e va fatta con una procedura specifica
<IkkI-RJ> mmm ok
<Tdk200> Ciao a tutti ciao krabador
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, perchè, avevi intenzione di mettere in boot, una qualsiasi penna usb. con le foto dell'estate?
<krabador> Tdk200, ciao
<IkkI-RJ> Ma no, pensavo che mettendo l'ISO nella pendrive formattata
<IkkI-RJ> e bam
<krabador> no, non puoi solo copiarla li dentro
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, sei su windows?
<IkkI-RJ> Si
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> qui ti dice tutto
<IkkI-RJ> Ok grazie per la guida. Questa sera lo farò, ora sono a lavoro
<IkkI-RJ> ALtra cosa
<IkkI-RJ> Esiste una lista dei software utilizzabili su Linux?
<IkkI-RJ> E ho sentito parlare di un modo per emulare windows su linux, per usare programmi ancora non adattati a linux
<angela> krabador mi mandi il link
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, si wine
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, che non è un'emulatore
<angela> il paste
<krabador> ma una piattaforma con librerie e componenti, per permettere di far partire software win
<Guest71788> nessun consiglio per me?
<krabador> !wine | IkkI-RJ
<ubot-it> IkkI-RJ: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> !paste | angela
<ubot-it> angela: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000319/
<IkkI-RJ> Grazie mille, ora vorrei sentire delle vostre opinioni su Linux
<IkkI-RJ> per farmi un'idea di cosa mi aspetta
<krabador> Guest71788, è possibile che il tuo sistema abbia porte usb 1.1 e 2.0
<krabador> Guest71788, e tu hai usato una porta 1.1
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, non puo' esserci un'opinione generale
<IkkI-RJ> a volte le porte usb 2.0 vengono lette come 1.1
<Guest71788> dovrebbero essere 2, come faccio per controllare??
<krabador> ma contestualizzata all'utilizzo del pc
<krabador> Guest71788, che ubuntu usi?
<jester-> sera
<IkkI-RJ> dammi la tua opinione personale allora
<IkkI-RJ> in base all'utilizzo che tu ne fai
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, il mio utilizzo non è il tuo, scusa se ti sembra di girare intorno
<IkkI-RJ> :D no problem
<IkkI-RJ> però vorrei capire effettivamente il guadagno pratico
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, in base al tuo utilizzo potrebbe essere il miglior sistema del mondo , o il piu' inutile
<IkkI-RJ> io lo userei per la compatibilità con Nagios
<IkkI-RJ> che è un programma di cui avrò molto bisogno
<Guest71788> 12.04
<IkkI-RJ> però non so se tutta la roba che uso puo essere supportata
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, è opensource
<angela> krabador sxùcusami si era disconnesso
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000319/
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, c'è nagios, su ubuntu
<krabador> proprio come pacchetto nei repositories ufficiali
<IkkI-RJ> si si lo so che c'è nagios. per questo volevo usare ubuntu
<IkkI-RJ> ma utilizzo anche altra roba
<IkkI-RJ> e non so se c'è il supporto
<IkkI-RJ> anche se penso che ci sia
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, e vai allora, fa nomi
<IkkI-RJ> dato che lavoro con apparati cisco, i piu famosi al mondo e penso che abbiano inventato di tutto
<krabador> c'è segreto istruttorio?
<angela> allora?
<krabador> angela, calma
<angela> ok
<krabador> angela, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<krabador> puoi dare uno sguardo qui
<krabador> per ubuuntu
<IkkI-RJ> una cosa che penso non ci sia è LoL
<krabador> e/o cercare per singola applicazione
<IkkI-RJ> ci gioco ogni tanto
<IkkI-RJ> però se esiste wine
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000360/
<IkkI-RJ> vada per wine in quel caso
<krabador> angela, decisamente il sistema vede 506316 kB
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, wine non fa tutto, infatti si aggiorna continuamente
<krabador> molte cose funzionano bene
<krabador> alcune cose funzionano sufficientemente bene
<krabador> alcune cose funzionano male
<krabador> alcune cose non vanno
<angela> ci puo essere un motivo?
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, apps.winehq.org
<krabador> angela, che ubuntu usi?
<angela> 13.10
<krabador> angela, sudo lshw-gtk va a vedere le informazioni sui blocchi di ram
<angela> su l'altro pc uso uguale qst ubuntu ma nn ho qst problemi
<lucatortugaQB> Aloha
<angela> mi dice comando non trovato
<IkkI-RJ> Vi ringrazio di tutto, ora leggerò qua e la tutte queste cose riguardo Ubuntu. Alla prossima
<krabador> angela, sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, di niente, per qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> IkkI-RJ, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<krabador> bene
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000410/
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000425/
<krabador> angela, manda proprio sudo lshw-gtk
<krabador> e vedi dalle schermate
<angela> si si
<angela> guarda il secondo paste
<krabador> ho visto
<angela> c'e qualcosa che nn va
<krabador> angela,  sudo dmidecode --type 17
<angela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000434/
<krabador> o non c'è il banco
<krabador> o non te lo vede
<angela> parli con me?
<krabador> angela, il POST del pc che dice?
<angela> cioe
<krabador> hai controllato, come segnalatoti prima, il bios?
<angela> nn so come si fa
<krabador> angela, ci sei mai entrat?
<angela> si
<krabador> angela, fisso o notebook?
<angela> nel biosstar ql e il tasto?
<angela> fisso
<krabador> angela, sempre se non diversamente specificato, il tasto del
<krabador> canc
<angela> ok
<lino> buon di, ho fatto una cattiva installazione di libreoffice, ma non riesco a disinstallarlo..
<krabador> lino, sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<krabador> lino, da terminale
<lino> ho già provato, ma non funziona. Hai per caso il "paste" per avere la risposta?
<krabador> !pastebin | lino
<ubot-it> lino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000712/
<krabador> lino, che ubuntu usi?
<lino> ...non é che hai un'idea di cosa dica il paste?
<krabador> lino, sempre da terminale, manda ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lino> xubuntu 12.04
<lino> ..grazie krabador, non ho risolto, ma devo disconnettermi e riprovero un'altra volta.
<lino> spero di ritrovarti, grazie ancora.
<Jo_> ciao, ho un problema di installazione... posso cortesemente chiedere info?
<akis24> !chiedi | Jo_
<ubot-it> Jo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jo_> ok... chiedo venia! ho un netbook (asus 1215b) con ssd da 128Gb di cui 350Mb + circa 87Gb dedicato a Win 8.1 il resto (circa 31Gb) lo vorrei deidicare per il dual boot con Ubuntu... solo che quando vado per installarlo mi vede tutti i 128Gb senza vedere Win 8.1
<akis24> !uefi | Jo_
<ubot-it> Jo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Jo_> sono arrivato allo stesso punto di prima... mi vede tutto l'ssd (128Gb) senza vedere le partizioni NTFS di Windows. In precedenza avevo già creato una partizione ext3 da 31Gb per accogliere Ubuntu, ma non la vede
<krabador> Jo_, cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<Jo_> da bios ho fatto riavviare il netbook con l'uefi dvd e così è partito con grub, poi ho lancito l'installazione
<krabador> Jo_, non è disabilitabile sa bios,completamente, l'uefi?
<Jo_> ora controllo...
<fava> salve a tutti!! ho installato n versione di ubuntu vecchia (9.10) però all'avvio del pc non mi fa accedere al grub ovvero sono accesso al grub due volte ma
<fava> adesso mi da questo errore: no such disk
<Jo_> nel tab del bios exit c'è una voce che dice:"Launch EFI Shell from filesystem device"... altro non c'è!
<gentoo> join irc.s2games.com.
<gentoo> join irc.s2games.com
<krabador> gentoo, ?
<gentoo> voglio
<gentoo> joinare
<gentoo> un canale
<Jo_> altra cosa, c'è la possibilità di selezionare l'usb DVD sia in modalità UEFI sia senza
<claudio> salve, posso chiedere un aiuto per iscrivermi'
<gentoo> come minchia fo
<krabador> gentoo, chiedi a quelli di gentoo
<krabador> !chat | gentoo
<ubot-it> gentoo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gentoo> guarda
<gentoo> che uso ubuntu
<gentoo> 13.1
<krabador> claudio, per iscriverti al forum?
<krabador> !chat | gentoo
<gentoo> sto cercando di capire perché savage2 non parte
<gentoo> qualcuno lo sa?
<claudio> si
<krabador> claudio, che tipo di informazioni ti servono
<claudio> ho compilato il modulo di iscrizione ma al numero centrale mi da errore
<claudio> cosa significa il numero centrale
<krabador> claudio, deve essere un controllo
<claudio> ho capito ma io leggo 505 e voi dite che è sbagliato
<krabador> claudio, io non dico nulla
<krabador> non so se mi spiego
<krabador> !imagebin | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudio> scusa ma non capisco
<krabador> claudio, evitanto di mandare dati sensibili
<jester-> claudio: /j #ubuntu-it-forum devi avere il nick registrato
<claudio> va bene ma non riesco a registrarmi
<gentoo> come si fa a joinare ad un canale irc?
<Jo_> krabador, mi riesci ad aiutare?
<claudio> se posso certamente
<claudio> tu chiedi ed io ti rispondo
<gentoo> #savage2
<claudio> parla chiaro perchè non sono giovane  ed anche neofita
<Jo_> stavo chiedendo a krabador come mai non riesco ad installare ubuntu vicino a Win 8.1 nonostante abbia già preparato una partizione ext3
<gentoo> win 8.1
<krabador> Jo_, fa partire il supporto di installazione senza uefi
<gentoo> che hail pc di carta?
<gentoo> UEFi è un boot per mac
<krabador> Jo_, con l'opzione che dicevi prima
<gentoo> è roba da froci
<krabador>  gentoo   fa    /join #canalechetiserve
<Jo_> ho appena provato ma mi da lo stesso risultato
<gentoo> Jo scarica il cazzo di dvd da interntet
<gentoo> fai partire il boot da cd-room
<gentoo> e lo installu
<gentoo> perché mi kikki
<gentoo> nerd del cazzo
<Jo_> gentoo devo farti i complimenti per l'educazione
<krabador> Jo_, allora, dimmi di preciso i passi che hai seguito
<claudio> mi potresti aiutare dicendomi quale numero devo mettere per potermi iscrivere
<claudio> cosa devo fare se io leggo un numero e voi dite errore
<krabador> claudio, ti è stato chiesto di mandare un'immagine del problema
<MarcoFe> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !imagebin | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> evita di mandare dati sensibili
<MyMLinux> salve atutto il canale!!!
<MarcoFe> vorrei montare una partizione ntfs di windows in RAID 5 da una live CD...avviando quindi la live, automaticamente mi verranno create le /dev/mdX? Successivamente bastera'fare un mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mdX /media/disco ?
<MarcoFe> o devo fare altro?
<claudio> spiegami per piacere cosa intendi per dati sensibili
<MarcoFe> la live CD naturalmente ubuntu
<MyMLinux> vorrei fare una domande,ma non potreste mettere un suono all'avvio di ubuntu come ha fatto la microsoft su windows
<fava> ho installato ubuntu 9.10 però non mi fa accedere al grub...come faccio???
<krabador> claudio, se nell'immagine ci sono la user e la password del forum....
<Jo_> ho riavviato il netbook e da bios nel tab Boot ho scelto come 1° dispositivo UEFI: Asus SDRW-08 (si poteva selezionarne uno anche senza l'opzione UEFI), poi mi sono spostato nel tab Exit e ho dato invio su "Launch EFI Shell from filesystem device" e quindi ho fatto invio su UEFI: Asus SDRW...
<krabador> MarcoFe, dovrebbe andare
<krabador> Jo_, l'hd è in boot ,con l'opzione uefi?
<MarcoFe> vi chiedo questo perche'giorni fa ho avuto un problema assurdo...avvio una live di opensuse su una redhat...e mi ha scombinato la md0 con md127
<MarcoFe> morale
<krabador> Jo_, o soltanto le removibili hanno questa cosa
<MarcoFe> non bootava
<MarcoFe> credo sia un problema di mdadm
<MarcoFe> ma ancora non ne sono certo
<MarcoFe> e ho paura che facendo la stessa cosa con windows creo un casino e non posso sbagliare
<MarcoFe> cmq arrivo
<Jo_> no! l'SSD è in modalità SATA ..solo l'usb dvd lo si può selezionare in modalità UEFI o normale (senza UEFI)
<claudio> avete ricevuto?
<claudio> posso riprovare ad iscrivermi?
<krabador> claudio, se non incolli qui il link dell'immagine
<krabador> claudio, se c'era gente che gestiva il forum ti avrebbe risposto, qui non si gestisce il forum
<Jo_> ok.. per questa sera mi arrendo, ma domani ci riprovo... grazie e buona serata a tutti!
<neramarea> 'sera. ho un dilemma... perchè se lancio da terminale sudo sh ~/pippo/topolino.sh il programma parte, mentre creando il lanciatore con alacarte e copiando il comando paro paro non succede nulla? dove sbaglio???
<nannes> neramarea: semplice
<krabador> neramarea, devi fare il lanciatore
<nannes> quando hai il terminale aperto riesci a vedere l-output, proprio perche' hai il terminale davanti
<nannes> se invece lanci uno script da interfaccia grafica, il terminale non ti appare, e lo script viene eseguito lo stesso ;)
<krabador> neramarea, se su gnome, devi fare un file .desktop  in /usr/share/applications
<neramarea> krabador, stessa domanda di ieri: come?
<nannes> quindi nel comando, neramarea, non dovresti metterci solo sh, ma dovresti aggiungere (davanti) il cmoando per aprire il terminale
<nannes> neramarea:anche alacarte va bene
<neramarea> nannes, il terminale si apre, perchè è lì che inserisco la pwd...
<neramarea> infatti uso sudo, e non gksu..
<nannes> e cosa leggi dopo averla inserita_
<nannes> ?
<neramarea> nulla di nulla... si chiude
<neramarea> torno tra dieci minuti, chè devo recuperare la consorte al lavoro. scusate
<nannes> proprio  come dicevo
<nannes> neramarea: e' vero che sei 5 stelle?  krabador ha scritto (nel canale chat) che ieri avevi il nick neramarea5s
<neramarea> sì
<krabador> nannes, niente politica qui
<krabador> nannes, non ti consitglierei di insistere
<nannes> allora spiega a krabador che non c'e' nessuna coincidenza ;)
<krabador> !chat | nannes
<ubot-it> nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> attivista certificato dal 2008, ma ha ragione krabador, non è il luogo
<krabador> neramarea, perfetto
<nannes> quoto ^
<neramarea> a tra poco
<nannes> ciao
<akis24> sera
<neramarea> nannes krabador
<nannes> ya
<neramarea> mi spiegate 'sto ./desktop?
<krabador> neramarea, allora
<krabador> https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<krabador> devi fare un file di testo , con dentro le informazioni seguendo quei requisiti
<krabador> non tutte sono assolutamente necessarie
<krabador> il file deve chiamarsi nomeapplicazione.desktop
<krabador> ed essere salvato nella cartella  /usr/share/applications
<neramarea> ook, comincio a intuire. ma... non mi è chiara l'ultima riga del file: io su Terminal devo dare false o true?
<krabador> spetta
<neramarea> e, seconda cosa: poi il comando da salvare con alacarte sarà sudo ./nomefile.desktop?
<krabador> ah, se vuoi che l'app si possa eseguire anche in terminale
<krabador> devi mettere true
<neramarea> passano gli anni, ma niubbo rimango
<krabador> neramarea, allora, apri il terminale
<neramarea> vive aperto
<krabador> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/nomeapp.desktop
<neramarea> posso già usare il nome che volevo dare all'app?
<krabador> apparirà l'editor di testo del terminale, vuoto
<krabador> si devi
<krabador> devi proprio
<krabador> nomeapp, deve essere il nome della tua app, di cui parli
<neramarea> ci sono. non ho gran pratica di nano, però vabbè
<krabador> neramarea, tu comincia a scrivere il tuo file, non te ne preoccupare adesso
<neramarea> in exec do sh /pippo/topolino.sh, giusto?
<krabador> si. exec=/percorso/exe
<krabador> neramarea, se hai l'icona, mettila
<neramarea> ha un percorso inarrivabile... ma ci provo
<krabador> Icon=/percorso/icona.png
<krabador> neramarea, copia ed incolla
<neramarea> ci sono
<MarcoFe> son tornato gente
<neramarea> salvo krabador?
<krabador> neramarea, si
<krabador> neramarea, poi postare un pastebin ?
<krabador> !pastebin | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> krab, sì pastebin rientra tra le mie nozioni di base... ;-)
<krabador> neramarea, ti ricordavo il link , cosi' facevi prima
<neramarea> :-)
<neramarea> ma che ti posto? il mio file? poi mi tiri le orecchie...
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7001742/ krabador
<krabador> neramarea, hahhahhahhahha
<vincenzo> Buonasera ragazzi. Avrei un piccolo poblemino. Dovrei risolvere il problema di "silverlight" su ubuntu.
<krabador> vincenzo, in rai ed in mediaset non serve piu'
<krabador> neramarea, probabilmente la riga Exec potrebbe essere oggetto di prove
<krabador> neramarea, la responsabilità dell'uso del software è soltanto la tua.
<vincenzo> ciao krabador a me serve per vedere class cnbc in streaming e mi da questo problema. ( nel mio pc però anche se guardo mediaset ho questo problema)
<neramarea> iamme innanze, va... ;-)
<vincenzo> krabador se ti può essere utile il link è questo http://www.tvdream.net/web-tv/guarda-class-cnbc-in-diretta-streaming/
<neramarea> krabador ora dove dovrei trovarlo?
<krabador> neramarea, che versione di gnome hai?
<krabador> vincenzo, che ubuntu hai ?
<vincenzo> 12.10 dovrebbe essere. come faccio a vederlo di preciso
<neramarea> krabador bò, 3.6?
<krabador> neramarea, allora in mezzo alle applicazioni nella shell
<krabador> vincenzo, cat /etc/lsb-release
<krabador> da terminale
<vincenzo> krabador 12.04
<neramarea> krabador no, non c'è nulla con quel nome
<krabador> neramarea, puo' essere necessario il riavvio
<neramarea> ah
<neramarea> perchè in effetti nella cartella non ha l'icona, e l'avvio da' errore
<krabador> neramarea, i percorsi devono essere precisi
<neramarea> vabbè, ora stacco. domani provo. intanto grazie.
<krabador> vincenzo, per silverligh , su ubuntu ci vuole moonlight
<krabador> neramarea, di niente
<krabador> vincenzo, ma non è piu' sviluppato
<vincenzo> quindi che posso fare?
<krabador> vincenzo, puoi provare a vedere se funziona il plugin che fino a 3 giorni fa andava benissimo per la rai
<krabador> raismth
<krabador> un plugin firefoz
<vincenzo> l ho provato ma non ho risolto il problema
<krabador> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<krabador> andato...
<remix_tj> krabador: rai 1 2 3 ora sono in flash
<remix_tj> (per la cronaca)
<krabador> remix_tj, si
<krabador> remix_tj, gliel'ho detto o
<krabador> lui voleva vedere cnbc
<krabador> da un link che vuole silverlight
<krabador> remix_tj, e neanche chromium con l'user agent, risolve, come faceve invece con mediaset
<MarcoFe> qualcuno usa linux col delle unita' RAID?
<remix_tj> MarcoFe: dipende che tipo di raid
<MarcoFe> raid 1
<MarcoFe> perche' volevo chiederti un info
<remix_tj> MarcoFe: io ho un server con raid software (mdraid) e svariati con raid hardware
<MarcoFe> raid hardware..quelli del bios
<remix_tj> uhm, è un fakeraid in realtà quello
<remix_tj> !fakeraid MarcoFe
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remix_tj> uff
<MarcoFe> fakeraid
<MarcoFe> cioe'?
<remix_tj> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<MarcoFe> un raid fake >D
<MarcoFe> infatti vengono letti come dev mdX
<MarcoFe> interessante
<MarcoFe> sai cosa mi e'successo giorni fa
<MarcoFe> su una macchina redhat ho avviato una live di OpenSuse
<MarcoFe> e quel ca..o di live mi ha scombinato tutte le md
<MarcoFe> la md0 e'diventata md127
<MarcoFe> md1 md128 e cose' via..
<MarcoFe> morale
<MarcoFe> non beccava piu'il superblocco
<remix_tj> MarcoFe: ottimo, se te li vede come md allora dovresti essere sulla buona strada. Onestamente ti confesso che disattivo sempre il raid dal bios e faccio tutto a mano se non ho un controller hardware dedicata
<MarcoFe> remix_tj:  xke'?
<MarcoFe> che vantaggi hai?
<MarcoFe> e'molto interessante come  argomento
<remix_tj> che non ho un finto controller tra i piedi che rischia di farmi casino perchè magar il driver non è scritto bene
<MarcoFe> ok
<MarcoFe> ma dal punto di vista prestazionale non peggiori le cose?
<MarcoFe> secondo te remix_tj
<MarcoFe> immagina che io abbia un pc con windows in raid5 con 4 hdd (quindi ntfs)...se avviassi una live riesco a leggere il contenuto del disco senza avere troppi problemi?
<MarcoFe> te lo chiedo per quello che ti raccontavo riguardao ad alcuni giorni fa
<MarcoFe-__-> sconnesso...grr..
<MarcoFe-__-> !fakeroot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakeroot'
<MarcoFe-__-> !fakeraid
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakeraid'
<ennio> ciao kraba
<krabador> salve ennio
<ennio> ti ricordi? ho installato kubuntu
<ennio> mi avevo dato una dritta l altro ieri
<krabador> ennio, chiedi pure
<ennio> volevo aiuto per installare skype
<ennio> 64 bit
<ennio> c è qualcosa che non mi quadra
<krabador> ennio, allora, hai abilitato i repositories partner?
<ennio> no no.. a cosa servono?
<krabador> ennio,  allora, se li abiliti, puoi installare skype direttamente dal software center
<ennio> ok! come abilitarli?
<krabador> allora, kubuntu hai detto?
<ennio> a dir la verità l ho installato
<ennio> si
<ennio> dicevo, è installato, ma non parte o.O
<krabador> ennio, se l'hai installato scaricandolo dal sito ufficiale, non ti ha scaricato le dipendenze
<krabador> ennio, e non te l'ha installato
<ennio> allora devo disinstallarlo?
<krabador> ennio, apri il teminale
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> e posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ennio> non riesco a scrivere la password sul terminale..
<ennio> ok adesso si
<ennio> s è messo a elaborare
<ennio> cosa devo mettere su pastebin?
<krabador> ennio, quando ha finito, posta tutto quello che ha fatto il comando
<ennio> ok grazie! c è un modo per evitare di scrivere sempre la password?
<ennio> arrivato?
<krabador> ennio, puo' essere seccante, ma per questo tipo di operazioni è meglio che sia impostato
<krabador> ennio, devi incoolare il link risultante
<krabador> dopo aver fatto "paste"
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002012/
<krabador> prova a lanciare adesso skype
<ennio> non succede niente
<krabador> ennio, allora manda sudo apt-cache search skype
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002028/
<krabador> ennio, allora, semplicemente , sudo apt-get install skype
<krabador> adesso
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002044/
<ennio> apt-get -f install?
<krabador> si
<krabador> posta poi su pastebin
<ennio> impossibile aprire il file di blocco
<krabador> sudo
<ennio> è necessario essere rooot
<krabador> sudo
<ennio> devo incollare?
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002056/
<krabador> sudo
<krabador> ennio , sudo apt-get -yf install
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002073/
<krabador> hai il gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<ennio> no
<ennio> adesso si
<krabador> chiudilo
<ennio> ok
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> tutta la linea
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002087
<krabador> ennio, da di nuovo soltanto sudo apt-get update , e dimmi se ti da di nuovo l'errore finale
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. ho combinato un casino. per velocizzare l'avvio ho seguito la guida di ubuntu. dopo qualche comando e disattivazione di orca screen reader, avvio il pc e va in schermata nera. non so proprio che fare
<ennio> si come prima
<krabador> kiefer, la guida di ubuntu, quale?
<kiefer> scusar
<krabador> ennio, allora chiudi il terminale ed apri muon
<ennio> ok
<kiefer> scusate se scrivo da cani masono con un tablet. . la guida velocizzare ubuntu 12.04. quella dove c'è il comando per disattivare anche lo splah screen
<kiefer> sono rimasto senza batteria anche qua. che disasto. vedo di far andsre un vecchio pc. torno subito
<krabador> kiefer, se hai seguito una guida non ufficiale, e non puoi dare altri dettagli
<krabador> !ripristino | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kiefer> la guida era nel sito di ubuntu.it
<kiefer> scusate ma sono in zina panico . devo fare dei lavori domani e mi sono incasinato
<krabador> kiefer, per "velocizzare" ci sono solo guide non ufficiali
<kiefer> krabador provo a cercarla con il vecchio pc
<ennio> krabador, che devo fare con il gestore?
<krabador> ennio andare su settings
<krabador> e cambiare il server sei repositories
<kiefer> sono sulla schermata di recoveri mode
<krabador> kiefer, puoi provare il ripristino
<ennio> non mi so muovere
<krabador> ennio, impostazioni
<ennio> si
<krabador> che voci hai all'interno?
<ennio> fonti softwware, scorciatoie, b degli strument, gestore pacc
<krabador> fonti software
<krabador> server
<ennio> non ho server
<ennio> posso scegliere " server in italia"
<ennio> o principale
<ennio> questo dici?
<krabador> ennio, fai "altro"
<krabador> nel menu a tendina
<ennio> ok
<ennio> quale metto? il migliore?
<krabador> seleziona come paese italia
<krabador> e metti garr
<ennio> fatto
<krabador> da l'ok
<krabador> chiudi tutto correttamente
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> e manda di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<kiefer_> ciao a tutti
<ennio> fatto!
<krabador> ennio allora, hai errore alla fine?
<ennio> no
<krabador> ennio allora adesso puoi mandare
<krabador> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -yf install
<kiefer_> ho fatto prima questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002178/
<ennio> adesso errore! http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002186/
<krabador> ennio, manca l'output piu' importante
<ennio> cioè?
<krabador> l'output di sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> manca praticamente tutto
<ennio> fatto, ma da erroore
<krabador> ennio, me lo mandi per favore?
<ennio> non dire per favore, sei tu che mi stai aiutando :)
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002218/
<kiefer_> Riavvio ciao grazie
<krabador> scusa ennio , che kubuntu hai installato?
<ennio> l ultimo
<krabador> kubuntu 13.10 ?
<ennio> siù
<krabador> ennio, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> manda un pastebin anche di questo
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002228/
<krabador> ennio
<krabador> appare l'editor di testo
<krabador> è apparso?
<ennio> si, vuoi quello?
<krabador> è di quello che devi mandare il contenuto?
<ennio> ok
<krabador> senza   "?"
<krabador> :)
<ennio> :D
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002237/
<krabador> ok, puoi chiudere kate
<krabador> e mandare direttamente sudo apt-get -yf install
<ennio> chiede di udo, procedo?
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<ennio> come faccio a vedere quanto spazio occupa il SO?
<krabador> alt f2 e lanci ksysguard
<krabador> ennio, il comando?
<kiefer> ciao di nuovo. non ho ancora risolto. Premendo F8 all'avvio mi compare la schermata della scelta di grub (dove se hai una doppia partizione puoi scegliere il sistema operativo con cui partire) li ho premuto "e" e ho tolto la scritta che c'era dopo  splash. "control+x e si è avviato tranquillamente
<ennio> HA FINITO
<ennio> scusa
<ennio> ha finito
<krabador> kiefer, adesso devi andare a toglierla in grub
<krabador> nel file di configurazione
<krabador> e mandare sudo update-grub
<krabador> altrimenti non te la tiene
<ennio> kraba, vuoi che ncollo?
<krabador> ennio, si
<krabador> kiefer, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> togli
<krabador> salvi
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7002288/
<krabador> e sudo update-grub
<kiefer> krabador: grazie percaso leggi quello che scrivo ancora prima di postarlo? :-) provvedo e poi riprovo Grazie
<krabador> ennio, bene, avvia skype adesso
<ennio> grande! ti ringrazio!
<ennio> krabador!
<ennio> ti ringrazio di cuore
<krabador> ennio, allora?
<krabador> perfetto
<ennio> ma questa procedura fatta vale per tutti i programmi adesso?
<krabador> no
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<kiefer> ciao. niente di fatto. prima parte: echo FRAMEBUFFER=y >>/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash (questo comando non so se ho risolto togliendo  FRAMEBUFFER=y  dopo splash ?)
<krabador> kiefer, se prima, è andato, devi , dal grub.cfg, togliere la stessa roba
<kiefer> altra cosa che ho fatto : sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop       (poi non so che dire)
<krabador> solo che se non fai sudo update-grub, non te la tiene
<krabador> kiefer, scusami, puoi postare il link della fonte di queste tue operazioni?
<kiefer> krabador: ho fatto infatti non si legge piu quando vado a modificare dopo splash non c'è altro
<krabador> kiefer, scusami, puoi postare il link della fonte di queste tue operazioni?
<kiefer> krabador: devo fare un ricerca (ho visto prima che erano nel forum e nel sito di fill
<ennio> cmq grazie ancora! gentilissimo come sempre
<ennio> smanetto un po :D
<ennio> a presto!
<krabador> ennio, buonaserata
<krabador> :)
<kiefer> krabador: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=521503
<krabador> eh, ma la tua 12.04 ha 2 anni di aggiornamenti....
<kiefer> krabador: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/velocizzare-ottimizzare-e-pulire-ubuntu.html
<krabador> kiefer, ecco
<kiefer> krabador: cioè (2 anni di anni )
<krabador> lffl non è ubuntu it
<krabador> hai seguito il consiglio nel forum di un utente
<krabador> che riportava il contenuto di una guida non ufficiale
<kiefer> krabador: si ma sono andato nel sito per vedere se combaciava con quello del forum
<krabador> !ripristino | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kiefer> krabador: davvero? è una guerra ripristinare il tutto possibile che non ci sia un modo per tornare in dietro?
<kiefer> krabador:  grazie comunque
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-27
<LoZioNe> ragazzi ma tipo Remastersys gira ancora? Ho aggiunto la chiave nel Souerce e non lo trova....
<akis24> giorno
<dimitri> salve, ho un problemino con ubuntu 13.10 64 ... ogni tanto mi ripete i tasti della tastiera cosa che non  succede con 13.04
<boh> ciao
<boh> non capisco cosa sia la swap per l'istallazione da chiavetta
<akis24> boh: una partizione che viene usata da linux come memoria di massa nel caso serva se la ram è poc
<akis24> a*
<boh> akis24: grazie dell'informazione, lo chiedevo perchè volevo istallare ubuntu su un portatile senza lettore cd ma non credo ci siano problemi di ram
<akis24> boh: comunque la swap devi crearla di dimensioni al massimo pari alla ram o meno
<boh> akis24: ma da quel che ho capito non è un apssaggio obbligatorio, giusto?
<akis24> boh: si la cerca comunque quindi magari piccola ma creala
<boh> akis24: ok, grazie mille!!!
<akis24> di nulla
<vincent> Buongiorno ragazzi. Potreste aiutarti ad installare moonlight sul mio ubuntu 12.04
<Roberto_Plus> ciao
<Roberto_Plus> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nella programmazione in C
<Roberto_Plus> ?
<Roberto_Plus> ho problemi con la libreria time.h
<cristian_c> Roberto_Plus, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Roberto_Plus> perdon
<Roberto_Plus> nel gruppo #ubuntu-it-dev potrei chiedere anche se non è prettamente una questione riguadante ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Roberto_Plus, non credo
<Guest79660> Buongiorno ragazzi. Potreste aiutarti ad installare moonlight sul mio ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> Guest79660, mi pare che moonlight sia stato abbandonato
<cristian_c> non è più presente neanche nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Guest79660> si, ma non cè un altra soluzione? per vedere canali in streaming? non mi serve per la rai
<cristian_c> Guest79660, a cosa ti serve?
<Guest79660> per class cnbc. Se ti puo essere utile di mando il link
<cristian_c> no, al momento ci sono soltanto soluzioni non ufficiali, petanto dovresti cambiare canale
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest79660
<ubot-it> Guest79660: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *ufficialmente supportate
<Guest79660> quindi diciamo che non ho soluzioni? visto che moonlight è stato abbandonato?
<cristian_c> Guest79660, ripeto, non possiamo parlare di soluzioni non supportate su questo chan, spostati nell'altro
<Guest79660> e come faccio XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest79660
<ubot-it> Guest79660: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest79660> grazie cmq per il tuo intervento
<cristian_c> lol
<free_diver> Buongiorno
<free_diver> sto riscontrando un piccolo problema con il mio sistema
<free_diver> non riesco a navigare in alcuni siti come libero poste e altri
<free_diver> mentre con lo smartphone collegato alla stessa rete la cosa funge
<free_diver> c'è la possibilità che ubuntu faccia le bizza con questo modem?
<free_diver> anche il computer di mio padre con ubuntu fa la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> free_diver, da quando si verifica il problema?
<free_diver> da un poi di giorni
<free_diver> prima non lo faceva
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> prima quando? Tre giorni fa?
<free_diver> sono stato a roma per una mese una volta ritornato ho riscontrato giorni dopo questo problema
<free_diver> tipo accedo nel sito di poste.it
<free_diver> mi loggo però poi carica perennemente stessa cosa con libero
<free_diver> anche con trenitalia ho avuto problemi
<cristian_c> free_diver, ok, forse ho capito?
<cristian_c> quale browser usi?
<cristian_c> *.
<free_diver> possibile che sia ubuntu? firefox è all'ultima versione
<free_diver> ho anche chrome stessa cosa
<cristian_c> free_diver, hai estensioni attivate nel browser?
<davide_>  t
<davide_> quit
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> vado
<davide_> quit
<free_diver> no nessuna
<cristian_c> neanche adblock?
<free_diver> Ho provato a effettuare il login su libero ad esepio con chrome e dopo poco è venuto fuori La pagina web non è disponibile
<free_diver> un mio amico mi ha detto che forse il problema è dovuto alla versione di ubuntu
<free_diver> io ho la 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> quale connessione utilizzi?
<free_diver> possibile?
<free_diver> ho un modem netgear con connessione alice
<cristian_c> free_diver, non mi risulta questo problema, io utilizzo la 12.04 da una vita
<free_diver> cristian_c, appunto e poi è un lts quindi è sempre aggiornat
<cristian_c> free_diver, quali plugin sono attivati?
<free_diver> cristian_c, controllo
<cristian_c> free_diver, l'lts non è sempre aggiornata -,-
<free_diver> cioè supportata
<free_diver> comunque come estensioni c'è attivo in firefox
<free_diver> ubuntu firefox modifications 2.7
<free_diver> come plug ci sono un bel po
<cristian_c> free_diver, quali?
<free_diver> ma del tipo quicktime shockwave vlc windows media player itunes icedtea google talk gnomeshell integration e divx
<cristian_c> free_diver, posta su pastebin il risultato di about:plugins nel browser
<cristian_c> !paste | free_diver
<ubot-it> free_diver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<free_diver> cristian_c, scusa ma non credo sia qualche plug
<free_diver> il problema in chrome non ho niente
<cristian_c> free_diver, posta il risultato
<free_diver> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> !paste | free_diver
<ubot-it> free_diver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<free_diver> ma devo dare qualche comando nella shell?
<free_diver> non ho capito questo about:plugins di firefox sorry
<cristian_c> free_diver, l'hai digitato nel browser?
<free_diver> ah ok ecco comedevo fare
<free_diver> cristian_c, ecco c'è un problema accedo al link paste.ubuntu
<free_diver> incollo ma non mi fa fare il paste
<free_diver> La connessione è stata annullata
<cristian_c> lol
<free_diver> ecco il problema è questo
<free_diver> ahahhahah
<neramarea> cristian_c ciao
<free_diver> te l'ho incollo qui ?lol
<cristian_c> no
<free_diver> si si lo so lol lol
<free_diver> cristian_c, come la si risolve?
<cristian_c> free_diver, quindi quali siti ti danno problemi? Tutti?
<free_diver> non tutti
<free_diver> mi da problemi libero poste.it repubblica
<free_diver> i forum di forumfree
<free_diver> forse il problema è dovuto alle login
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> free_diver, anche pastebin a quanto pare
<free_diver> si
<cristian_c> free_diver, prova a cambiare i dns
<free_diver> come lo faccio cristian_c
<free_diver> parla potabile :)
<free_diver> dal router?
<cristian_c> free_diver, no
<cristian_c> free_diver, apri il network manager
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> fatto
<neramarea> gente, ho un .desktop che non vuol saperne di lanciare il programma... da terminale il comando funziona, col lanciatore no.
<cristian_c> free_diver, seleziona la tua connessione
<cristian_c> free_diver, e clic su Modifica
<free_diver> si sono collegato in wi.fi
<free_diver> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> neramarea, posta il lanciatore su pastebin
<cristian_c> free_diver, scegli impostazioni ipv4
<free_diver> cristian_c, ok sono nella schermata manuale
<free_diver> che ci metto come ip e tutto il resto
<cristian_c> free_diver, e in Metodo scegli automatico dhcp solo indirizzi
<neramarea> non cazziarmi per il contenuto, però... è solo un test... ;-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7004676/
<cristian_c> manuale?
<free_diver> ok fatto
<free_diver> dhcp solo indirizzi
<cristian_c> neramarea, cazziarti?
<neramarea> rimproverarmi
<cristian_c> perché?
<free_diver> cristian_c, ci sono
<neramarea> apri il paste
<cristian_c> free_diver, in server dns, scrivi: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> devo disconnettermi?
<cristian_c> free_diver, fai clic su Salva
<free_diver> fatto
<cristian_c> free_diver, chiudi il network manager
<free_diver> Si
<cristian_c> free_diver, riavvia la connessione wifi
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> a dopo
<free_diver> grazie per il momento
<cristian_c> neramarea, con sudo non apparirà niente
<neramarea> ...?
<cristian_c> Exec=sudo sh ~/AircrackGUI-M4-Ultimate-1.0.0-Beta2-64bits/aircrack-GUI-Start.sh
<cristian_c> hai scritto questo nel lanciatore
<cristian_c> neramarea, tra l'altro si usa il percorso assoluto non quello relativo
<neramarea> chiamiamo pippo la directory e topolino.sh l'eseguibile, va
<cristian_c> ~/
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> cioè, spiega, per favore
<cristian_c> come percorso hai usato ~/AircrackGUI-M4-Ultimate-1.0.0-Beta2-64bits/aircrack-GUI-Start.sh
<neramarea> yes
<cristian_c> che è relativo, non completo
<neramarea> mmmmh
<ExPBoy> lol
<neramarea> cioè ci vogliono home/eccetera?
<free_diver> cristian_c, non abbiamo risolto il problema
<free_diver> cristian_c, ma se provo a riavviare il router?
<free_diver> magari si aggiornano un po di parametri?
<free_diver> perché è rimasto collegato da mesi
<cristian_c> free_diver, tipo?
<neramarea> e perchè non sudo? cosa dveo usare?
<cristian_c> free_diver, allora prova
<neramarea> *devo
<free_diver> ok procedo a dopo
<cristian_c> <neramarea> cioè ci vogliono home/eccetera?
<cristian_c> yess
<neramarea> senza sudo?
<cristian_c> neramarea, perché lo lanci con sudo?
<neramarea> perchè abbisogna di root
<cristian_c> chi l'ha detto?
<neramarea> no, hai ragione, funzia anche senza. riedito e ti dico
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> cristian_c sono più niubbo di quel che credevo... come lo trovo, il percorso completo? e ci va il . davanti o no?
<ennio> salve! sto usando kubuntu, ma, dopo essermi riuscito a connettermi ad una rete wireless, non vedo più il gestore della rete
<ennio> mi sapete aiutare?
<ExPBoy> essermi riuscito?
<cristian_c> lol
<ennio> un riflessivo di troppo :)
<cristian_c> neramarea, non sai dov'è l'sh?
<cristian_c> neramarea, e il punto che c'entra?
<neramarea> cristian_c appunto, per l'appunto c'era un punto di troppo
<neramarea> ;-)
<cristian_c> ennio, spiegati meglio
<neramarea> grazie, caro. gentilissimo comem sempre. ora funge.
<ennio> da dove riesco a vedere la lista delle reti disponibili?
<cristian_c> ennio, dal network manager , no?
<free_diver> cristian_c, ho risolto riavviando il router
<ennio> su kubuntu? dov è?
<cristian_c> free_diver, bene
<free_diver> sicuramente erano rimasti dei parametri vecchi
<free_diver> non spegnendolo mai
<cristian_c> ennio, kubuntu ha il knetwork manager, che è identico al network manager
<free_diver> cristian_c, grazie a buon rendere
<ennio> si si.. ma non lo trovo più
<free_diver> buon pranzo a tutti a presto
<ennio> almeno nella barra
<ennio> è scomparso @.@
<cristian_c> ennio, quando?
<ennio> questa mattina, all avvio
<ennio> però si connette alla rete che avevo memorizzato ieri sera
<cristian_c> ennio, è accaduto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> nel frattempo
<ennio> a parte gli aggiornamenti, no
<cristian_c> ennio, hai aggiunto repository esterni?
<ennio> si
<cristian_c> ennio, allora sono quelli la causa
<ennio> ma non ci si può andare da qualche pannello?
<cristian_c> ennio, avrai sminchiato il sistema
<ennio> come inizio non c è male alloraa..
<ennio> :D
<ennio> sono passato a kubunto da windows ieri sera
<ennio> ;)
<ExPBoy> normale
<cristian_c> ennio, io ricordo che tu frequenti da giorni questa chat
<ExPBoy> la prima volta è sempre così :)
<ExPBoy> ahh
<ennio> si, chiedevo consigli nella scelta del SO
<ennio> alla fine, kubuntu
<ennio> ma nn c è un pannello di controllo?
<ExPBoy> ennio, non è windows
<cristian_c> ennio, dipende dal de
<cristian_c> ennio, in kubuntu ci sono i menù ad esempio
<cristian_c> ennio, e le impostazioni di sistema
<ennio> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ennio, e non aggiungere ppa in seguito
<cristian_c> che non sono neanche supportati
<ennio> ho fatto la procedura con krabador
<ennio> per installare skype
<cristian_c> ennio, skype si trova nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non in repository esterni
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nannes> Giovaxdxd: cerchi i driver per acer aspire 3690 ?
<Giovaxdxd> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nannes> dovresti per favore collegarti a questa chat tramite quel computer
<nannes> se vuoi che risolviamo il problema ^
<Giovaxdxd> ok  .. ora provo a aviarlo .. che ogni tnt nn vuole manco partire ..
<nannes> ovviamente devi avviarlo con ubuntu!
<nannes> Visto che la wireless non funziona, collegalo al modem/router    tramite un cavo!
<Giovaxdxd> nannes ci sei ancora ?
<nannes> certo
<ghigomatto> Sera a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Ho un problema con ubuntuserver 12.04 LTS, sapreste indicarmi come fare a far funzionare bene la log-rotation di logrotate? Al momento non funziona.
<cybernova> ghigomatto, non funziona cioè?
<ghigomatto> grazie dell'attenzione cybernova : Ti spiego: l'impostazione che vorrei per i logs di alcuni vh di apache è che girino esattamente alla mezzanotte di ogni giorno, e che si tenga un semestre di logs. Al momento imposto così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7005590/
<ghigomatto> cybernova: ci sei?
<cybernova> ghigomatto, un secondo sta facendo varie cose
<cybernova> sto*
<ghigomatto> cybernova: scusami.
<cybernova> ghigomatto, e qual'è il problema che ti da?
<ghigomatto> cybernova: ruotano ad minkiam....il log di oggi: head "nome file": riporta la data del primo accesso: [27/Feb/2014:12:52:58 +0100] ma io lo voglio dalla mezzanotte! il sito è sicuramente acceduto a tutte le ore..
<cybernova> ghigomatto, questo dipende da come hai configurato cron, è cron che lancia logrotate e se i job giornalieri li fai partire a mezzogiorno logrotate li ruoterà a quell'ora
<ghigomatto> cybernova: # rotazione forzata logs 00 00	* * *	/usr/sbin/logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf > /dev/null 2>&1
<cybernova> ghigomatto, mhm prova con 24 al posto di 00
<cybernova> nel campo delle ore
<ghigomatto> cybernova: ma davvero? ca@@o non posso crederci, dai, l'ho sempre usato. Su cosa basi questo tuo suggerimento?
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> è giusto 0
<remix_tj> è sbagliato forse 00 ma non ne sono sicuro
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: comunque le policy di logrotate sono su logrotate.d
<remix_tj> è lì che devi impostare il quando
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7005590/
<cybernova> remix_tj, si vero andavo a memoria, 00 come dici pare sia sbagliato
<cybernova> sempre nel campo delle ore
<ghigomatto> cybernova: con le impostazioni 24 nelle ore ottengo questo: non sembra piacergli: crontab: installing new crontab "/tmp/crontab.8u0CRR/crontab":1: bad hour errors in crontab file, can't install. Do you want to retry the same edit? (y/n)
<cybernova> ghigomatto, no infatti è sbagliato, prova con uno solo 0 nel campo delle ore
<remix_tj> cybernova: comunque controlla su /etc/cron.d/ che non ci siano entry strane
<ghigomatto> cybernova: ora provo, e controllo quanto detto da remix_tj
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: cybernova un solo sezo lo ha preso.
<ghigomatto> sulla path che indica remix_tj  trovo solo apticron, php5 e sendmail, oltre un nascosto .placeholder
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: prova a vedere una cosa
<remix_tj> fai stat /var/log/apache/access.log
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: vorrei verificare il log di un vh, posso farlo più annidato il tuo comando, in relazione ad un vh specifico che so essere molto utilizzato?
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: va bene un file qualsiasi, stat serve per vedere la creation time del file
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: ottengo questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7005718/ ma non vedo creation time.
<remix_tj> sarebbe Birth, ma a quanto pare non funziona
<remix_tj> prova su un file di un virtualhost che non hai mai aperto
<remix_tj> dovresti trovare access time che indica l'ora di creazione
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: eh...stiamo parlando di un server in prod. è difficile....
<remix_tj> aperto il file di log s'intende
<remix_tj> perchè se vedi a questo hai aperto il log per guardarlo
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: il log di un oggetto non acceduto riporta la data dell'ultimo accesso.
<remix_tj> che se è un file nuovo dovrebbe essere la data di creazione
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: posso provare a verificare la data di creazione con stat su un file che "ritengo" possa essere nuovo.
<remix_tj> direi di si
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: ci sei domani in giornata? ora devo scappare....
<remix_tj> domani non lo so :-D
<ghigomatto> cmq provo a ricontattarti domani, devo proprio andare i figli attendono. Grazie a tutti, vedo quel che riesco a combinare.
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: io comunque sono sempre collegato
<remix_tj> al massimo non leggo
<ghigomatto> remix_tj:  grazie ;-)
<ghigomatto> cybernova: grazie :-)
<cybernova> ghigomatto, a domani, sono curioso... :)
<ghigomatto> domani mi collego qui, e facciamo qualcosina assieme, se potrete. Grazie!
<Fabio_> Ciao
<Fabio_> Chi mi può aiutare?
<Ugazzu> ciao a tutti
<Fabio_> Ciao
<Ugazzu> ho sentito paralre di un'eseguibile di ubuntu da poter installare per farlo partire su pc
<Fabio_> Non riesco a connettere iphone 5 con ubuntu
<Ugazzu> un modo veloce per provarlo e non farlo entrare in conflitto con il sistema operativo winzoz
<Ugazzu> sapete dirmi dove posso scaricarlo?
<alby> qualcuno parla italiano
<Ugazzu> avete capito di cosa parlo?
<Fabio_> Avrei bisogno di assistenza iphone 5
<alby> posso chiedere info su ubuntu 13.10
<alby> non so come vedere il dvr h264 su linux
<Fabio_> Chi mi aiuta sincronia iphone 5 ubuntu
<alby> non so ma scrivi cosa vuoi su iphone 5
<alby> dimmi
<alby> AIUTO SU UBUNTU 13.04
<tony74> salve ho un problema di instalazione ultimo ubuntu
<tony74> installazione
<tony74> ce qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<bigo72> tony74, di che problemi di installazione parli? Cosa intendi con "ultimo ubuntu", 13.10 o 14.04?
<tony74> 13.10
<bigo72> ok, che problemi hai?
<tony74> in pratica ho un portatile samsung r509 e una volta messo il cd mi fa il boot ma al momento dell'installazione mi si riavvia
<tony74> e cosi all'infinito
<bigo72> mmmhhhh, quindi non riesci neanche a entrare nella live?
<tony74> no
<bigo72> in pratica fa il boot, vedi qualche riga e poi reboot
<tony74> ho provato anche tramite wubi
<tony74> ma niente
<bigo72> hai provato invece a fare una chiavetta usb?
<bigo72> non che ci sia molta diffeenza, se si avvia da CD non è il boot il problema
<tony74> si vedo il boot poi mi fa sciegliere la lingua poi mi dice come voglio procedere
<tony74> io li do il comando di installazione e poi il riavvio
<bigo72> da una veloce ricerca google, vedo che quel laptop ha un bel po' di problemi di compatibilità con linux, in generale
<tony74> no chiavetta no
<tony74> capisco
<tony74> quindi nulla da fare?
<bigo72> tony74, tutto è risolvibile, ma non da me, purtroppo per te
<tony74> ok grazie mille
<bigo72> speriamo nell'intervento di un hacker di quelli veri
<tony74> ok grazie lostesso
<bigo72> quando vedi online un certo "jester", sei a cavallo
<tony74> ok grazie x la dritta
<bigo72> è praticamente l'unico che ci capisce davvero, il resto son solo titoli (mega presidente, socio onorario, bla bla) ma non capiscono una cippa
<bigo72> figurati, a presto
<tony74> ok ciaooooooo
<achab> ragazzi ho installato il programma griffith e ho provato a lanciarlo ma niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/7006727/ cosa cuol dire cio'?
<enzotib> achab, come lo hai installato, da repo?
<achab> da ubuntu software center
<enzotib> achab, http://forum.griffith.cc/index.php?topic=1601.0
<achab> adesso controllo
<Fabio_> Chi mi aiuta con sincronia iphone ubuntu?
<akis24> sera
<Fabio_> Buonasera
<Fabio_> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Fabio_> ..
<nannes> fabio iphone versione?
<achab> enzotib: non riesco a proseguire mi potresti aiutare?
<achab> non ho mai utilizzato le pagine di  archlinux
<nannes> non devi usare l'AUR. la soluzione proposta da enzotib è il secondo post di quella pagina, suppongo
<achab> ah
<achab> (come esclamazione di stupore)
<DD3my> buonasera ragazzi, è possibile sapere se esiste un comando che permette di chiudere tutti i processi user ?
<nino> buonasera a tutti, ho aggiornato ubuntu server fa 10.04 a 10.11 ma non posso piu accedere ne a zoneminder ne a wordpress. A prima vista sembra un problema di php. Potete aiutarmi?
<nino> ho seguito questa guida ed ho risolto con phpmyadmin http://www.pannix.net/721/ubuntu_php_problem_json_and_mcrypt_missing_in_action/
<blond> ciao a tutti!
<URUS> DD3my: ancora vivo sei ? :P
<DD3my> si URUS
<blond> ho un problea con adobe flash player... posso chiedere a voi??
<URUS> DD3my:  non funziona bash -c  %u & killall ?
<DD3my> blond, non domandare se puoi chiedere
<DD3my> fai la domanda :)
<blond> ok!
<DD3my> URUS, aspetta che provo
<blond> allora dovrei aggiornare adobe, ma non sono in grado. ho cercato ovunque
<blond> premetto che ho xubuntu
<DD3my> blond, vai nella pagina di adobe scarichi il nuovo pacchetto .deb e lo installi :)
<blond> ecco
<URUS> blond: sudo apt-get update
<URUS> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<blond> ok ci provo
<DD3my> blond, ti abbiamo dato due soluzioni, provale entrambe :)
<blond> il fatto è che non so installare i file .deb
<blond> provo con quella piu semplice e torno
<DD3my> URUS, vieni nel nostro canale ;)
<blond> grazie!!!
<URUS> DD3my: quello di la ? ci sono
<DD3my> blond, per installare il file .deb devi semplicemente cliccare due volte sul pacchetto, e in automatico ti si dovrebbe aprire il software center
<blond> allora al momento ho fatto da terminale: ora vediamo che dice
<blond> il fatto è che dal sito della adobe i file che mi fa scaricare o sono .rpm o tar.gz.
<blond> non cè il deb
<DD3my> blond, scarica il tar.gz
<DD3my> lo scompatti
<DD3my> e fai partire l eseguibile :)
<blond> ok <3
<blond> non potrei amarvi/ti di più
<blond> niente
<blond> non trovo eseguibili
<DD3my> blond, quali file trovi all interno del file compresso?
<blond> libflashplayer.so e readme
<blond> poi entro nella cartel usr
<blond> bin lib share
<blond> e trovo solo un flash player proprietis
<DD3my> blond, nel readme ci sono le operazioni che puoi fare
<DD3my> per installare il flash :)
<blond> e lo so ma sono sincero, oltre al fatto che sono in inglese ma alla fine a quello posso ovviare, ho dei problemi a capire cosa effettivamente devo fare
<blond> in quanto fino a che devo solo copiare dei comandi ok
<blond> ma per il resto il terminale mi rimane ancora un po poco digeribile
<DD3my> blond, se mi dai due secondi ti seguo io :)
<blond> anche tre guarda!!!
<URUS> credo che devi essereguire il libflashplayer.so
<URUS> # ./libflashplayer.so
<blond> Installing using the plugin tar.gz: 	o Unpack the plugin tar.gz and copy the files to the appropriate location.   	o Save the plugin tar.gz locally and note the location the file was saved to. 	o Launch terminal and change directories to the location the file was saved to. 	o Unpack the tar.gz file.  Once unpacked you will see the following: 		+ libflashplayer.so 		+ /usr 	o Identify the location of the browser plugins directory, ba
<blond> questo è tratto dal readme
<URUS> blond: ma hai provato a dare semplicemente il comando
<URUS> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<blond> il comando l'ho dato
<krabador> blond, che Ubuntu usi?
<blond> uso xubuntu
<blond> dicevo il comando l'ho dato credo di dover chiudere e riaprire mozilla
<DD3my> blond, fallo allora :)
<blond> ok a tra poco speriamo!
<DD3my> e poi facci sapere se cosi ha funzionato :)
<URUS> DD3my: blond: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1089228
<DD3my> ;)
<blond> rieccomi
<blond> a quanto pare non si è aggiornato
<blond> maledetto!
<krabador> blond, dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<krabador> blond, su che hardware, e che ubuntu?
<blond> ho xubuntu e è la penultima versione
<blond> ho un compaq nx7300
<blond> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.335ubuntu0.13.04.1            i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<blond> copio quanto mi è uscito dal terminale
<krabador> blond, usa il pastebin, per incollare contenuti
<krabador> !pastebin | blond
<ubot-it> blond: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> blond, quello che hai è quello attualmente disponibile per la tua versione
<blond> a ok
<blond> quindi me lo tengo e via!
<krabador> blond, chromium usa una versione interna
<krabador> che si aggiorna ogni volta che oggiorni il browser
<blond> non l'ho ai provato su questo portatile
<blond> lo provo immediatamente
<blond> grazie e buona serata ragazzi!
<krabador> blond, buonaserata
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-28
<LoZioNe> sera
<Alessio> ciao a tutti
<Alessio1988> ciao a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<oruam> buongiorno a tutti avrei un problema qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | oruam
<enzotib> !qualcuno | oruam
<jester-> bot out
<jester-> enzotib: soingilo tu che non mi ascolta
<jester-> oruam: scivi il problema
<enzotib> ok, vediamo
<oruam> l'altro giorno ho provato a disabilitare la sessione ospite
<oruam> con dei comandi che ho trovato su internet
<oruam> ora nn si avvia piu ubuntu nn so che fare
<enzotib> !ping
<enzotib> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<jester-> tel chì
<oruam> che devo fare
<oruam> ???
<jester-> !qualcuno | oruam
<ubot-it> oruam: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<oruam> ok
<oruam> ho provato a togliere la sessione ospite dal mio ubuntu con dei comandi che ho trovato su internet( sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf) dopo aver riavviato ubuntu non parte più fa la schermata di caricamento e poi schermo nero
<oruam> nessuno?
<jester-> oruam: ti sei fatto copia del file prima di modificarlo?
<jester-> se no logico che devi fare l'operazioni inversa
<oruam> no il file era vuoto ho aggiunto una riga e ho salvato e riavviato
<jester-> da modalita ripristino
<oruam> si
<jester-> oruam: da ripristino al meni attivi il network/rete per avere il fs in rw, poi vai in root
<oruam> si ho gia fatto ma non me lo fa fare
<jester-> oruam: quindi nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf e togli quello che hai aggiunto ma dubito che era vuoto
<oruam> sono andato in root e ho ripetuto il comando sopra scritto ma non me lo prende
<jester-> oruam: leggi sopram devi ailitare la rete
<oruam> ok adesso provo grazie mille
<jester-> o il filesystem è in sola lettura, puoi farfe anche da schermo nero andando in tty con control-alt-F2. ti logghi e usi sudo nano bla bla
<maro> ro
<maro> maro
<ghigomatto> Giorno a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Ripongo il problema che ho affrontato ieri qui. logrotate su ubuntu SERVER 12.04 LTS 64BIT, non ottengo la rotazione dei log, e la cosa più assurda è che il sistema funziona regolarmente, ma non mi genera logs essenziali, come il syslog, che resta vuoto (creato giustamente all'orario di rotazione, ma non popolato) e altri logs, ad esempio quelli di accesso sui molti vh che ho su apache
<ghigomatto> insomma, molti logs engono creati alla rotazione, ma non vengono popolati.
<ghigomatto> pazzesco!
<jester-> ghigomatto: permessi a bottane?
<jester-> da solo non impazzisce
<ghigomatto> jester-: ma guarda chi c'è! ciao!
<jester-> ciao
<ghigomatto> eccoti il mio logrotate file di apache.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009782/
<ghigomatto> la path : " var/log/apache2/logs/*/*.log" non è un errore...è corretta.
<jester-> ghigomatto: non ho esperienza sei server
<jester-> ghigomatto: è remix_tj il vate
<ghigomatto> jester-: dimmi,  che permessi hai in mente?
<ghigomatto> jester-: a livello di path ove mettere i logs?
<jester-> ghigomatto: se non remix_tj siamo nella palta
<jester-> se non risponde
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: ieri mi ha detto qualcosa, ma nn so se oggi è connesso.
<jester-> c'è ma sta pure lavorando a magari vista l'ora si sta cibando
<ghigomatto> hahahaha
<ghigomatto> si, può darsi, anche io tra poco vado, per la mezza.
<cristian_c> ghigomatto, che ti hanno detto sul forum?
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: io sono venuto qui, non sono nuovo e ho sempre trovato risposte, dal mister jester-  e non solo da lui, pensavo di iniziare da qui.
<ghigomatto> Beh...dopo pranzo ri-posto la questione, nella speranza che qualcuno possa intrupparsi sul problema e darmi una mano.
<jester-> ghigomatto: se remix_tj non risponde tampina mibofra
<jester-> adesso è a scuola ma lui i server li mangia a colazione
<ghigomatto> jester-: grazie, cercherò lui, ma non mi va di tampinare. Anch'io me ne mangio diversi, di server...è il mio mestiere...ma sto problema non l'avevo mai avuto. Oltre tutto ho lo stesso sistema su altroservizio e non ha nessun problema...
<nino> buongiorno, ho necessita di sapere perche dopo l'aggiornamento da ubuntu server 11.04 a 11.10 zoneminder e wordpess non funzionano piu!
<nino> scusate  13.04 a 13.10
<jester-> nino: disinstalla e reinstall
<jester-> a
<jester-> nino: cancellando la relatica cartella nascosta nella home o in .config
<nino> cosa di preciso, l'ho gia fatto con php apache2
<jester-> logico che saranno da riconfigurare
<jester-> nino: ogni appicazione ha una cartella o file nascosti nella home e nella cartrellla .config sempre nella home
<nino> home utente .config
<nino> non c'è
<jester-> c'è per forza .config
<nino> ho .cpan .irsii .cache
<jester-> se ubuntu c'è
<nino> su home utente non ch'è altro! eccetto le rndckey
<jester-> ma la maggior parte dei casi la cartella relatica la progamma è direttamente nella home, oppure c'è un smplice file
<jester-> nino:  pensa che c'è pure in kubuntu
<nino> non so che dire io vedo la cartrella in home chiamata utente li non c'è! è possibile che sia in un altra cartella?
<nino> ho fatto anche una ricerca con locate, ma niente
<jester-> nino: ls -la $HOME
<nino> sospetto che sia qualche disfunzione del php perche vedo che zoneminder è in funzione, ma la gui in php non parte
<jester-> nino: che ricordi la gui è firefox
<ExPBoy> già
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009887/
<ExPBoy> ip:porta
<nino> momento, io ho ubuntu server senza gui! da remoto mi connetto con i programmi web based!
<nino> o con ssh
<fabio_> ciao
<jester-> nino: che cazzo si os usi? o sei da root
<ExPBoy> si ok ma zoneminder funziona uguale
<nino> si certo sto lavorando in remoto
<jester-> nino: qualla non è la cartella utente
<nino> user
<jester-> ma va
<nino> non ce ne sono altre
<ExPBoy> il nome del tuo utente è?
<nino> user
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> ...
<jester-> appunto, è impossibile che la cartella user non abbia nulla
<nino> non ha . config
<jester-> non hai altra roba installata? nemmeno firefox?
<ExPBoy> sicuro di usare ubuntu?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o di non trollare
<nino> MOMENTO! forse non mi sono spiegato! sto lavorndo da postazione windows su server remoto (il server è ubuntu)
<ExPBoy> e che vuoi fare?
<jester-> nino: in quella cartella del server non c'è un cazzo in pratica
<ExPBoy> zone è sul server?
<jester-> e come la vedi la grafica da un server
<nino> ripristinare il corretto funzionamento di zoneminder (da web) e wordpress, che prima dell'aggiornamento funzionavano!
<jester-> nino: in pratica non si vede una configurazione
<ExPBoy> nino, e che errore ti da zone?
<nino> http://myserver/zoneminder
<ExPBoy> lol
<nino> stessa cosa per wordpress
<nino> semplicementte non viene visualizzata la pagina!
<nino> la da bianca!
<ExPBoy> nino, ma devi specificare ip e porta
<nino> pensavo fosse un problema di apache quindi l'o rimosso e reinstallato
<jester-> ExPBoy: prima andava
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> in quel modo andava?
<jester-> che centra apache
<nino> fatto cio le pagine in .html vanno ma quelli (almeno credo ).php non si vedono! ho rimosso anche mysql php e phpmyadmin! le ho rimesse ma il risultato non cambia
<jester-> e ho dubbi che funzi la garica da un serve che grafica non ha, in aggiunta da winoz-->linucs
<jester-> la grafica*
<nino> fa finta che non abbia nominato grafica! pensa ad un server web che da servizio di pagine web! wordpress su cosa è basato?
<nino> io da remoto digito http:quellocheè eda ccedo a wordpress per mantenere il miei appunti!
<nino> dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu non vedo piu la pagina, sembra caricare ma compare una pagina completamente bianca!
<jester-> nino: /j #zoneminder  sicurone sanno di piu
<ghigomatto> nino: solitamente le pagine bianche quando ci deve essere php sono un problema di php, ovvero non è installato php.
<nino> esattamente quello che ho pensato! quindi ho fatto apt-get remove --purge php e dipendenze
<ghigomatto> nino: dpkg -l | grep php e vedi se c'è php nei componenti essenziali.
<nino> reinstallandoli successivamente!
<nino> eseguo
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009969/
<fabio_> buongiorno
<nino> buondi
<fabio_> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<ghigomatto> si, nino, php5 c'è: è il componente: php5                                  5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1                         all          server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage)
<fabio_> c'e qualcuno libero?
<ghigomatto> esegui lo stesso comando con apache ovvero: dpkg -l | grep apache
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nino> manchera qualche config o si sara rotto qualche collegamento?
<ghigomatto> nino esegui il cmd
<fabio_> ok,grazie
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009975/
<fabio_> ho installato ubunto 13.10 ma non riesco a connettere iphone 5 ios 7
<angl> Buongiorno ragazzi. Volevo un piccolo aiuto se possibile. Ho collegato il mio notebook alla tv tramite cavetto vga. Ora vorrei trasferire l'audio, con un cafetto aux (ingresso "cuffie" sul pc, e nella tv i classici cavetti rosso bianco. Però l audio non funziona.
<jester-> fabio_: aifoni e cellofoni in generale non sono tanto linux digeribili
<ghigomatto> nino:  mi sembra manchi il core di apache: io ho questo, che usa il core in prefork mode: apache2-mpm-prefork
<fabio_> quindi,non c'e speranza?
<nino> come lo installo?
<fabio_> devo per forza passare al mac?
<nino> apt-get
<jester-> fabio_: ogni cellofono ha il suo driver per winz e osx fornito dal produttore e per 4 gatti linux non lo fa
<nino> si lo sto installando
<jester-> fabio_: si ovvia installando winz come macchina virtuale dentro a linux
<ghigomatto> nino: apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<ghigomatto> e poi: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fabio_> winz,scusa l'ignoranza, ma dove lo trovo?
<nino> fatto riavviato anche apache2 ma nessun risultato!
<nino> uso sudo service apache2 restart
<ghigomatto> cosa dovresti vedere e come ti apsetti di vederlo? in che protocollo? In che porta?
<jester-> fabio_: winz è sinonimo di uindos
<fabio_> ahhh scusa, mi sai guidare per farlo passo passo?
<ghigomatto> nino: intendo : thhp, https, porta 80 piuttosto che 443, insomma, qualche dettaglio.
<jester-> !vbox | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<nino> la cartella del wordpress è all'interno di una subcartella con una pagina html di riferimento! la porta è 80 http: quindi http:nomeserver blog
<fabio_> jester- ma ti sembrano 4 gatti gli utenti iphone?
<ghigomatto> nino. il servizio che vorresti ottenere è di vedere la pagina in wordpress, occorre sapere se il vh che la pubblica sta funzionando, normalemnte lo verifichi sulla path: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, se c'è qualche vh pubblicato, lo trovi lì.
<jester-> fabio_: gli utenti linux sono lo 0.5% del mercato
<ghigomatto> inoltre devi assolutamente accertarti che l'utente www-data (immagino che utilizzi quello) possa leggere dentro la path che dici.
<fabio_> quindi non interessa ad apple?
<jester-> interessa poca un po a tutti
<fabio_> ma i dispositivi htc (esempio) sono compatibili?
<nino> apache funziona, ho delle altre pagine web che ospito e si vedono correttamente!
<jester-> nemmeno costruttori che usano il droido tipo samsung non fa il keis linux
<jester-> o kies che sia
<fabio_> quindi nemmeno galaxi
<fabio_> galaxy
<jester-> che io sappia nessuno li fa
<ghigomatto> nino, se il problema è il vh che ospita wordpress potresti non vedere solo il sito in wordpress.
<fabio_> il punto è che volevo staccarmi da windows e non pagare un mac
<angl> nessun aiuto per me?
<ghigomatto> nino: altra cosa da fare, assolutamente utile e l'osservazione dei logs. Se hai una path ove depositi i logs del sito in wordpress, dovresti andarci, e provare a stare in tail sul log degli errori, tipicamente l'error log.
<jester-> fabio_: winz in vbox è valida alternativa e winz serve sempre visto che i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi, se pii la moto e dai via la macchina quando piove so cazzi
<nino> novita ho provato ad usare owncloud è mi ha dato questo errore PHP PDO module is not installed.
<ghigomatto> tail -f /var/log/path/log_errori_mio_word_press/error.log   mentre provi ad accedere alla pagina.
<cristian_c> angl, non ho capito cos'hai fatto con l'audio
<ghigomatto> bhe...nino, installa php5-pdo
<angl> devo "trasferire" l'audio del portatile al televisiore tramite il cavetto     -aux/cavo rosso e bianco-
<jester-> nino: magari dai un bel sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che magari l'upgrade è incompleto
<jester-> angl: va solo hdmi
<cristian_c> angl, ma il laptop ha uscita cuffie, mica rca
<nino> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto php5-pdo
<angl> si infatti ho messo l'aux nell'uscita cuffia. non si puo fare in questa maniera?
<fabio_> jester :winz in vbox significa che ho winz dendro ubuntu?
<angl> ho visto dei video che in winz è possibile tramite aux.
<jester-> angl: audio da pc a tv funza solo in hdmi se il driver video lo supporta
<angl> jester grazie  :(
<cristian_c> angl, non ho capito che cavo hai usato, fai un esempio
<ghigomatto> nino: http://www.php.net/manual/en/pdo.installation.php
<angl> cristian_c il cavo che da un lato ha l'attacco aux che metto nell'uscita delle cuffie, e dall'altra parte ha gli spinotti rossi e bianchi
<angl> hai presente quelli della ps3?.. solo che ho il jack
<jester-> angl: si era capito che volevi mandare audio sulla tv attaccata al pc come secondo monitor
<nino> wow! che casino!
<cristian_c> angl, cosa intendi per aux?
<angl> jester- infatti voglio mandare l'audio alla tv. il video l ho trasmesso tramite vga
<angl> cristian_c per aux intendo il jack scusami
<cristian_c> angl, io so che i jack cuffie sono quelli 3,5 mm
<angl> esatto
<jester-> angl: audio passa solo via cavo hdmi
<cristian_c> angl, cioè quelli comuni per auricolari
<angl> esattamente cristian_C
<ghigomatto> nino: a volte l'upgrade di versione di s.o. va valutato sotto tutti questi aspettti, prima di farlo. Il commnto sulle righe del file php5 è banale, trova la riga contenente il richieamo della libreria pdo e vedi se, decommentandola, e riavviando apache, riesci a vedere qualche cosa.
<cristian_c> angl, ma hai controllato in pavucontrol?
<ghigomatto> nino, ci sei?
<ghigomatto> edita il file: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<angl> cristian_c ci vado da impostazioni----> audio?
<cristian_c> angl, sì
<angl> cristian_c si ho provato a cliccare su un paio di cose ma niente
<ghigomatto> e cerca le righe che contengono queste info: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010047/
<ghigomatto> nino?
<zippo> ciao
<nino> si eccomi stavo leggendo come fare
<ghigomatto> leggi ciò che ti ho scritto
<nino> mi sembra strano che dia questo problema pero! con wordpress
<cristian_c> angl, ?
<ghigomatto> 13:26
<ghigomatto> poi 13:27
<angl> cristian_c nel pannello che dici tu ci sono andato, ho provato a cambiare uscite audio ma non va lo stesso
<cristian_c> angl, che ingressi ha il monitor?
<angl> vga
<angl> scart, aux s-video
<cristian_c> angl, cosa intendi per aux?
<cristian_c> -,-
<angl> jack da 3.5
<cristian_c> angl, passa il modello del monitor
<angl> cristian_c samsung le15351bp
<ghigomatto> nino: se hai upgradato il sistema operativo il file php.ini è stato certamente sostituito.
<ghigomatto> se usavi delle librerire particolari dovrai nuovamente dargliele in pasto, decomentando le righe relative.
<nino> ghiotto commento solo le righe pdo_mysql.cache_size = 2000  ;pdo_odbc.db2_instance_name ;pdo_odbc.connection_pooling=strict
<cristian_c> angl, non esiste questo monitor
<ghigomatto> prova a mettere un file chiamato test.php e contenente questo codice: <?php phpinfo(); ?> sulla pagina principale del tuo wordpress, poi richiama tale pagina e vedi che esce.
<angl> cristian_c avrò sbagliato a scrivere aspetta che scrivo meglio
<nino> eseguo
<ghigomatto> nino, facilmente devi decommentarle, togliere cioè il punto e virgola.
<jester-> ghigomatto: eh hasostituito i file di conf ma di solito chiede e fa comunque una copia
<angl> cristian_c samsung LE15S51BP
<nino> il test php si vede
<nino> ho decommentto riavvio apache2
<ghigomatto> che vedi? dovresti leggere uans erie di componenti presenti sul sistema, vedi se c'è la PDO php
<ghigomatto> si, devi riavviare apache
<ghigomatto> jester-: si, di solito si, se lo faccio io so che è successo, se lo fa qualcun altro che ne sai di cosa è statoi fatto?
<jester-> eh li sta il fatto
<ghigomatto> nino? toc! toc!
<jester-> se non sostituisce lascia il file .sticass se silascia il vecchio come .orig mi pare
<nino> mannaggia niente
<nino> non va
<ghigomatto> nino: vai sulla path: /etc/php5/apache2/ e dimmi che vedi.
<nino> conf.d  php.ini
<ghigomatto> nino dai un: ls -lat sulla path che ti ho detto e dammi l'output
<ghigomatto> nino: dei logs di cui sopra che mi dici?
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010101/
<ghigomatto> nino: voglio dire, hai provato a stare in tail sul lor error del wordpress?
<nino> sto cercando i log di wordpress
<ghigomatto> nino: tail -f /var/log/path/log_errori_mio_word_press/error.log   mentre provi ad accedere alla pagina.
<nino> la cartella in particolare
<ghigomatto> nino: i logs stanno per forza in /var7log/apache/cartella_tipo_wp
<ghigomatto> nino: i logs stanno per forza in /var/log/apache/cartella_tipo_wp
<ghigomatto> nino: tail -f /var/log/path/log_errori_mio_word_press/error.log   mentre provi ad accedere alla pagina.
<nino> in var log ho trovato wordpress-repeater.log
<ghigomatto> nino: e opi lo stesso ocn altra shell: nino: tail -f /var/log/path/log_errori_mio_word_press/access.log   mentre provi ad accedere alla pagina.
<ghigomatto> e poi in altra shell volevo dire.
<ghigomatto> mah...nino, mi sembra strano che visia solo quel log, cmq mettiti in tail su quello e vedi che succede quando provi ad accedere....
<cristian_c> angl, posta la schermate di pavucontrol
<cristian_c> angl, dopo aver collegato il cavo
<cristian_c> cioè L e R
<nino> purtroppo il file è vuoto , ma ricordo che wordpress na ha uno in una directory sua
<nino> e di fatti http://robrota.com/aiuto-problemi-wordpress-soluzioni/
<ghigomatto> nino: beh, cercalo, e prova, ripeto, essenziale in questi casi, a stare in tail sul log dell'aplicazione, possibilemten quello che riporta gli errori, per capire dove si schianta.
<ghigomatto> nino al limite sull'error.log dell'apache. Ma ci devi stare in tail -f con l'applicazione in uso.
<nino> si eseguo una ricerca del file di log! un attimo
<ghigomatto> :-)
<nino> troppo buono!
<nino> trovato
<nino> e pieno di [28-Feb-2014 12:35:15 UTC] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected end of file in /blog/wp-content/plugins/filter-calendar-admin/dashboard-calendar.php on line 66
<ghigomatto> nino: php genera log di tipo diverso, questo , in formato error, è abbastanza serio, sarebbe stato meglio un warning. Direi che è il caso di studiare la riga 66 del file che ti segnala, magari lì c'è una spiegazione al tuo problema. Non è che la versione di worpress installata non è per qualche ragione compatibile con lo stack del server?
<nino> sai inizio a sospettare la stessa cosa!
<ghigomatto> http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread/t-1525929.html su google!
<nino> mi sa che faccio una virtualizzazzione di ubuntu 13.11 ed installo wordpress per vedere cosa succede!
<nino> intanto so tentando di installare il pdo.so
<ghigomatto> nino, io prima per curiosità mi leggerei che dice la riga 66 del file....
<ghigomatto> per quella libreria basta che scommanti le righe in php.ini e verifichi col file farlocco che interroga php, quello che ti ho descritto sopra.
<ghigomatto> dopo un riavvio di apache, ovviamente.
<nino> da nano come vado alla riga, non ricordo il comando
<ghigomatto> Nino. altra cosa che puoi fare è una semplicissima prova: rinomini la dir dell'attuale wp installato, coi suoi cazzi. e provi a vedere se un installazione ex-novo di wp andrebbe a buon fine, rimettendovi una nuova cartella wp con i suoi contenuti di default. Intanto escludi altri possibili problemi e circosrcivi la questione ai componenti presenti all'interno del tuo wp. Capito?
<ghigomatto> da nano che devi fare?
<ghigomatto> uscire?
<ghigomatto> basta fare ctrl+x e non salvi, altrimenti ctrl+o salvi e poi ctrl+x per uscire.
<nino> no cercare la riga 66 era tipo m qualcosa
<ghigomatto> cercare la riga basta che fai ctrl \
<ghigomatto> per cercare la riga basta che fai ctrl + w seguito dal carattere che vuoi cercare, scusami
<nino> no quello e per la ricerca del testo non della riga
<ghigomatto> ctrl+w
<nino> trovato control ^_
<nino> 66
<ghigomatto> ma tu cercavi la riga? vabbè...sisi, è quello, avevo capito la parola.
<nino> ma dai è vuota
<ghigomatto> hahahahahahaha
<ghigomatto> nino: stai editando il file giusto?
<ghigomatto> :-)
<nino> e si ce ne sono 3 ma il loga dava a questo
<nino> povero me!
<ghigomatto> cmq il log dice che c'è una inattesa fine del file....
<nino> ti pasto il file in questione
<ghigomatto> fai come ti ho detto. ==> altra cosa che puoi fare è una semplicissima prova: rinomini la dir dell'attuale wp installato, coi suoi cazzi. e provi a vedere se un installazione ex-novo di wp andrebbe a buon fine, rimettendovi una nuova cartella wp con i suoi contenuti di default. Intanto escludi altri possibili problemi e circosrcivi la questione ai componenti presenti all'interno del tuo wp. Capito? [14:02] <ghigomatto> da nano c
<ghigomatto> pasta pasta...ma nn credo di poterti aiutare, io sono un sistemista, non un applicativo!
<nino> come non detto non mi permette il paste
<nino> è una cosa fattibilissima e la metto in pratica
<nino> per il pdo.so ho fatto come mi hai descritto sopra ! nisba stesso risultato!
<nino> faccio una pausa per il pranzo! ci vediamo tra 15 min!
<ghigomatto> beh..io sono qui ancora per un pò.
<nino> eccomi!
<nino> tortelloni taleggio e crema di funghi !! BONI
<Claudiese_> sapete perchè su putty lagga troppo il terminale ?
<Claudiese_> sapete perchè su putty lagga troppo il terminale ?
<Claudiese_> sapete perchè su putty lagga troppo il terminale ?
<Claudiese_> ??
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> Claudiese_, non è che ripetendo ottinei risposte
<nino> owncloud risolto aggiungendo in  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini sottoexstension extension=pdo.so extension=pdo_mysql.so
<nino> HA HA HA HA EURECA RISOLTO short_open_tag = Off A On
<nino> era tutto li il problema!!!
<nino> Grazie ghigomatto, l'ho trovato per caso questo problema!
<nino> http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_13.10_-_Apache_2.4_with_Zoneminder_configuration_changes
<nino> chiudo ! TNKs a lot a tutti!
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con java su ubuntu, qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi?
<maurizio> chi può darmi info su lacie 4big rack office ?
<maurizio> già formattato ma non riesco ad installare un SO ho provato con il 9.3 ma non si installa...
<maurizio> ci sono SO + dedicati?
<Ale_> Come posso effettuare una installazione di ubuntu tramite wubi ?
<Ale_> Su windows 8
<nurrag> un saluto a tutti
<maurizio> microprocessore Intel D425 a 1,6 GHz, affiancato dal chipset di controllo NM10 e 2 GByte di RAM posso installare ubuntu, se si quale?
<jester-> prova le live xubintu lubuntu
<Eagle2> sto cancellando dei file con permessi di root, ma li sto eliminando con "rm -rf" selezionando ogni singolo file, sono circa 1423 cartelle è ci impiegherò una vita x cancellarli, c'è un modo x farlo tutti insieme ? http://imagebin.org/296360
<krabador> Eagle2, rm -R cartella
<krabador> Eagle2, con dentro tutte le cartelle con i files che devi cancellare
<krabador> Eagle2, se poi non devi cancellarti tutti
<krabador> mettili tutti in una cartella
<Eagle2> non i cancella
<Eagle2> *si
<krabador> con sudo si
<Eagle2> ma se sono in root
<Eagle2> non serve il sudo
<krabador> Eagle2, cambia permessi alla cartella
<krabador> Eagle2, e riprova
<Eagle2> guarda con proprietà?
<Eagle2> devo cambiare i permessi con tasto dx >proprietà?
<krabador> Eagle2, chmod <nnn> -R cartella
<krabador> se dentro ci sono altre cartella
<krabador> carttelle
<Eagle2> krabador, guarda imagebin
<Eagle2> http://imagebin.org/296360
<krabador> chiudi nautilus, ed il terminale
<krabador> Eagle2, gksudo nautilus
<krabador> Eagle2, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Eagle2> 12.04
<Eagle2> lts
<jester-> Eagle2: sudo rm -r rm - r recup_dir.*
<Eagle2> con nautilus ho provato anche
<jester-> Eagle2: sudo rm -r recup_dir.*
<Eagle2> jester-, mi devo recare nel percoeso della cartella numerata?
<Eagle2> prima di fare questo cmd
<jester-> Eagle2: mi pare che le cartelle sono tutte nella home o ho vistomale
<jester-> ?
<Eagle2> si l'ho vedi in alto dal percorso
<jester-> eh
<krabador> Eagle2, hai aperto nautilus con permessi di root?
<Eagle2> si con sudo nautilus
<jester-> terminale apre nella home quindi sudo rm - r recup_dir.*
<Eagle2> jester-, è un cmd delicato
<jester-> Eagle2: ma va
<jester-> male che vada non cancella nulla
<Eagle2> se andasse nella home diretta sputtano tutto
<jester-> Eagle2: sono le cartelle  recup_dir.sticass vero?
<Eagle2> si
<krabador> Eagle2, se sbagli sintassi, non fa nulla
<jester-> Eagle2: il comando elimina le cartella rm - r recup_dir.quaisiasicarattere che vui che sputtani
<Eagle2> me l'hanno fatto fare questo cmd ho sputtanato il 13.10 nell'altra partizione
<jester-> non fa altro sui cià che non è recup_dir.*
<krabador> Eagle2, ...
<jester-> Eagle2: vedi un po te
<jester-> Eagle2: se ti hanno fatto rm -fr / certo che hai sputtanato
<Eagle2> con l'asterisco è significa che elimina tutto quello dentro una cartella?
<jester-> oppure rm - rt /nome
<jester-> no tutte le cartelle o files cha hanno nome rm - r recup_dir.qualcosa
<Eagle2> rm signifi ca remove
<jester-> -r significa recursive
<Eagle2> e la f
<jester-> cartelle e relative sottocartelle
<jester-> -f = force
<Eagle2> x questo    -fr   sputtana tutto
<jester-> eddai con la trollata
<Eagle2> è stato un bastardo che non aveva da far niente che rompere i cog......ad un altro linuxiano
<krabador> Eagle2, è successo qui dentro?
<jester-> Eagle2: hai chiesto, ri è stato risposto e spiegato il senso dei comandi e ci prendi per scemi
<Eagle2> non in questo server
<jester-> quindi vedi te se fare come da spiegazioni o andare a farti prednere pel culo da qualche altra parte come è gia successo
<Eagle2> no jester
<krabador> Eagle2, ti ricordo che questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale, quello che viene detto qui dentro ha il log
<jester-> pubblico
<Eagle2> si l'ho so
<epizefiri> salve, mi aiutate a usare il comando diff? devo controllare se due cartelle sono simili
<jester-> Eagle2: o ti tieni la monnezza
<epizefiri> cioè, differenti.
<krabador> Eagle2, quindi chi dice delle cose, ne risponde, sia dando consigli, sia chiedendoli
<epizefiri> ( Ciao jester- , ciao Eagleone.. sono mistya ;) )
<jester-> epizefiri: aloha
<Eagle2> epizefiri, sera
<epizefiri> come si usa diff tra cartelle? vedo solo indicazioni sui file :\
<Eagle2> jester-, krabador non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, sto cercando di paire stei benedetti cmd
<Eagle2> *capire
<jester-> epizefiri: mi pare sia diff file1 file2 -->sticass se vuoi che stampi le diff sul file sticass, se ricordo bene
<jester-> Eagle2: piu che spiegarti la logica del comando
<epizefiri> ok, ma se io devo confrontare invece che due file, due directory?
<krabador> Eagle2, è per dirti che è seccante, dopo aver dato un consiglio, essere presi in giro sul significato di quanto consigliato
<jester-> epizefiri:  non mi pare che funzi sulle dir
<epizefiri> bene, sono nella merda :D
<krabador> Eagle2, senza cognizione di causa
<jester-> epizefiri: man diff
<krabador> Eagle2, se nel terminale, punti il comando rm ad una cartella ben precisa, non puo' succedere niente al resto del sistema
<krabador> Eagle2, se non alla cartella a cui hai puntato il comando
<krabador> Eagle2, assicurati quindi di puntarlo alle cartelle giuste, e che non siano appunto cartelle fondamentali per il sistema
<jester-> Eagle2: per essere sicuro suco rm -r $HOME/recup_dir.*
<jester-> non tocca latro che quelle cartelle
<jester-> altro
<jester-> ma anche fuori dalla home non troverebbe nulla da cancellare
<jester-> con nome recup_dir
<Eagle2> va bene cosi
<Eagle2> root@eagle-Aspire-5920G:~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/1516873780# sudo rm - r recup_dir.*
<Eagle2> cosi non succede niente
<Eagle2> anche se tolgo il sudo
<jester-> Eagle2: ma sei root?
<Eagle2> ma singolarmente ci riesco
<krabador> Eagle2, se non succede nulla potrebbero essere usati da qualcosa
<Eagle2> si sono in root
<jester-> Eagle2: sei in ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/151687378
<Eagle2> si
<jester-> Eagle2: stai cancellando roba nel cestino?
<Eagle2> si
<Eagle2> ci stiamo capendo
<jester-> Eagle2: dallo shot parevano nella home
<jester-> Eagle2: capendio una sega se dai indicazioni sbagliate
<jester-> cancella la .Trash che poi la riforma
<Eagle2> praticamente sono file gia cancellati dal cestino, sono quelli invisibli
<jester-> madu
<jester-> cancella la .trash
<Eagle2> avete capito?
<dimitri> salve, mi dite come posso montare un disco hfs+ anche in scrittura
<jester-> Eagle2: il comando era per cartelle nella home non in /home/pampurio/.local
<jester-> sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<dimitri> jester-, ho montato ubuntu 12.04 su una partizione del mio mac. mi dici come posso scrivere sul disco hfs+ ora me lo fa vedere in sola lettura
<jester-> <jester-> Eagle2: mi pare che le cartelle sono tutte nella home o ho vistomale
<jester-> <jester-> ?
<jester-> <Eagle2> si l'ho vedi in alto dal percorso
<jester-> dimitri: legge ma non lo scrive
<Eagle2> jester-, ho fatto cosi  root@eagle-Aspire-5920G:~/.local/share# rm -rf Trash
<dimitri> jester-, esatto
<dimitri> sto leggendo dei post ma non riesco
<Eagle2> ha cancellato tutto ma non quello che volevo il recup_dir
<jester-> Eagle2: ha segato tutto, termina sessino e rientra che la ricrea
<dimitri> ho installato hfsplus hfsprogs hfsutils
<dimitri> ma quando monto mi da sola lettura
<jester-> Eagle2: prendi per culo?
<jester-> dimitri: linux non scrive hfs
<Eagle2> no
<dimitri> vedo un sacco di post che dicono che è possibile
<dimitri> tutti fake ?
<jester-> Eagle2: se stavano dentro al cestino le ha tolte
<jester-> se stavano da altra parte logico che no
<jester-> ma non dici dove minghia stanno
<Eagle2> ora dentro la cartella trash ci sta la cartella expunged e info
<jester-> dimitri: a me non risulta, scrivi con linux un vmware se condivisa
<jester-> Eagle2: se hai cancellato tutto come fa ad esserci
<jester-> non haicancellato una cippa aòòpta
<jester-> allora
<Eagle2> jester-, guarda http://imagebin.org/296367
<dimitri> dici che questo post non va ? http://www.alexfranco90.altervista.org/montare-in-lettura-e-scrittura-partizioni-hfs-journaled-in-linux/
<jester-> Eagle2: sudo -rf ~/.
<Eagle2> forse sta facendo qualcosa un attimo
<jester-> Eagle2: sudo -rf ~/.local/share/trash/*
<jester-> era incompleto
<jester-> Eagle2: sudo -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<cybernova> dimitri, niente guide esterne, prova qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<jester-> dimitri: ntfs è sicuro se hfs no rischi de segarti osx
<dimitri> jester-, ho 3 dischi
<jester-> dimitri: vedi te
<dimitri> 1 con osx, 1 dati e uno con ext4 dove ho messo ubuntu voglio condividere quello dati
<jester-> omo avvisato mezzo salvato
<dimitri> su quello dati per ora non ho niente
<Eagle2> jester-, mi escono dei cmd con l'ultimo consiglio
<dimitri> ma mi sto organizzando per avere un area comune che gestisco con linux o con osx a prescindere
<jester-> dimitri: buoi e puoi se è possobile
<jester-> dimitri: entrambi scrivono ntfs
<dimitri> questa è un altra soluzione
<dimitri> ma se riesco con hfs+ leggo tutto
<dimitri> ci provo ;-)
<dimitri> tanto il mac è nuovo e quindi posso sempre ripartire da zero
<jester-> hai installato il driver?
<dimitri> quale ?
<dimitri> hfsplus ?
<jester-> se ultimamente non è cambiato non scrive
<dimitri> ecco
<dimitri> sto provando la guida ma era la stessa di prima e non va
<jester-> dimitri: plis progs utils e tclyk
<jester-> dimitri: e se il driver non è cambiato vuoi ma non lo fai
<dimitri> ho installato solo sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils hfsprogs;
<dimitri> serve altro ?
<jester-> hfsutils-tcltk
<jester-> ma secondo me non scrive
<jester-> legge e basta
<cybernova> You need to turn off the journaling if you want to write to it from Ubuntu. Ubuntu only has support for writing to non-journaled HFS+ volumes
<jester-> togli il giornale e hai un fs ciofeca
<cybernova> e infatti forse è meglio utilizzare un altro fs
<jester-> ntfs di interscabio fra la bindi e la bellucci
<akis24> sera
<Eagle2> jester-, tutti quei file recup_dir provengono dalla partizione 13.10 che ora si trovano nella 12.04, è una partizione cifrata, sono statoi recuperati con test disk
<Eagle2> cristian_c, sera
<dimitri> con quale comando monto il disco
<dimitri> sudo mount -o force /dev/sda3 /media/dati;
<dimitri> continua a non andare
<dimitri> dice che il proprietario è user 501
<dimitri> e che gli altri possono solo accedere
<Eagle3> jester-, non so quale cmd ha funzionato, ma i file non li vedo +
<Eagle3> con gparted ed anche analizzatore del disco vedo che il disco si è liberato
<krabador> freedom for hard disk!!!
<achab> ragazzi come faccio a evitare la disconnessione alla rete wireless quando chiudo il coperchio del notebook?
<cristian_c> achab, semmai come ricollegare automaticamente il wifi quando lo riapri
<achab> cristian_c: non ti seguo
<achab> he continuasse a lavorare anche con il coperchio chiuso
<achab> io vorrei c
<cristian_c> achab, ok
<cristian_c> achab, ma quando lo chiudi va in sospensione?
<achab> no ho hgià impostato questa opzione
<cristian_c> quindi si spegne soltanto lo schermo?
<achab> esatto
<achab> almeno dovrebbe essre così
<cristian_c> achab, cosa accade quando riapri il coperchio, esattamente?
<cristian_c> achab, dovrebbe o è?
<achab> la rete wireless si è scollegata per il resto tutto procede normalmente
<cristian_c> achab, con calma, spiega esattamente cosa accade quando lo riapri
<achab> come faccio a vedre se lo schermo è acceso con il coperchio abbassato?
<cristian_c> lol
<achab> si riaccende lo schermo
<achab> tutti i programmi che avevo aperto funzionano
<achab> mentre la rete si è disconnessa
<achab> adesso ho rifatto la prova
<achab> la rete si è disconnessa e loschermo si era spento
<matteob> ciao a tutti, oggi ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ho seguito la procedura guidata anche per la partizione. Purtroppo però nel grub iniziale non c'è l'opzione per avviare windows 7, ma ci sono solo le opzioni windows 7 (loader) e recovery
<matteob> come faccio ad aggiungere la partizione di windows 7 al grub?
<krabador> matteob, la loader
<krabador> è l'opzione per win7
<matteob> si ma quando cerco di avviarla mi da errore, mi dice che è stato riscontrato un errore nella lettura del disco
<krabador> matteob, postare l'errore aiuta
<matteob> purtroppo non ricordo precisamente l'errore, ma in pratica mi compariva una schermata nera con scritto che era stato trovato un errore nella lettura del disco e mi permetteva solo di fare Ctrl + Alt + Delete per tornare al grub
<krabador> matteob, "errore di lettura" puo' sighificare cose gravi, anche hardware
<krabador> matteob, senza altre informazioni , posso solo dirti di provare a seguire la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | matteob
<ubot-it> matteob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<matteob> da ubuntu però riesco a leggere tutti i file di windows, non ho perso nulla
<matteob> grazie adesso do un'occhiata
<matteob> in una delle guide che mi hai dato, nella voce "aggiungere nuove voci al grub", ho trovato questo file che forse potrebbe fare al caso mio: 30_os-prober 	  Va alla ricerca di altri sistemi operativi e li include nel menù
<krabador> matteob, il ripristino
<krabador> solo quella devi seguire
<matteob> ok ok
<checconick89> ciao a tutti..scusate la mia povera pratica con la tecnologia ma una volta scaricato Ubuntu 13.10, il file una volta scaricato si apre con winrar..come devo fare per installare il tutto e abbandonare sto cavolo di windows finalmente??
<cristian_c> checconick89, disinstallare windows non è mai una buona idea
<cristian_c> meglio un dual boot
<cristian_c> checconick89, hai scaricato la iso?
<fabio_cc> checconick89, devi masterizzare la iso che hai scaricato oppure installarla su una chiavetta e poi avviare il sistema dal dvd o dalla chiavetta
<checconick89> nel file una volta aperto con winrar ci sono varie voci tra cui isolinux..è qsta?
<cristian_c> checconick89, no, il file non dev'essere scompattato
<cristian_c> ma masterizzato su un dvd così com'è
<checconick89> ah okok..e poi?
<cristian_c> !iso | checconick89
<ubot-it> checconick89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<checconick89> ok una volta masterizzato il da farsi qual è?
<matteob> ragazzi sto facendo il ripristino del grub seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino tuttavia quando eseguo il comando "grub-install /dev/sda" mi da questo errore: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklist
<cristian_c> checconick89, a quel punto basta che imposti il boot da dvd nel bios
<cristian_c> checconick89, e partirà la live, scegli di provare il sistema e se ti piace, poi lo installi nell'hard disk accanto a winz
<checconick89> okok grazie
<fabio_cc> checconick89, puoi seguire anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<matteob> (scusate questo è il resto dell'errore)  and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<matteob> nessuno?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | matteob
<ubot-it> matteob: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> matteob, i passi precedenti che hai eseguito sono andati a buon fine?
<matteob> ok scusate
<matteob> si si
<matteob> ho provato anche il recheck, come dice nella guida, ma niente...
<cristian_c> matteob, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=556059
<matteob> cristian_c avevo già provato Boot repair, ma durante l'analisi mi da questo messaggio: LDM-blocker detected. Please backup your data before this operation. Do you want to continue? Y/N
<matteob> per paura di perdere i dati non ho cliccato su Yes
<matteob> è sicuro?
<cristian_c> mapreri, è meglio se backuppi
<mapreri> wut?
<cristian_c> *matteob
<cristian_c> sorry
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> backuppare fa sempre bene
 * mapreri torna all'oblio
<cristian_c> matteob, non è che hai fatto fuori il loader di winz?
<matteob> in che senso? scusa l'ignoranza ma sono alle prime armi con ubuntu...
<cristian_c> matteob, come hai fatto a trovarti in questa situazione?
<matteob> ho installato ubuntu seguendo la procedura guidata, selezionando l'installazione accanto a windows e usando la partizione di default. Mi ha installato bene ubuntu, ma quando ho riavviato per entrare su windows, nel grub c'erano le seguenti opzioni: ubuntu, opzioni avanzate per ubuntu, windows 7 (loader) sda1, windows 7 (loader) sda2, windows 7 (recovery loader)
<matteob> oltre ai tester di memoria
<jester-> matteob: non va bene?
<cristian_c> matteob, interessante , due loader di winz
<cristian_c> windows 7 (loader) sda1, windows 7 (loader) sda2
<matteob> ancora non ho fatto il backup perchè ho un dubbio: in caso di perdita di dati, perderei i dati presenti solo nella partizione linux o potrei perdere anche i dati di windows?
<matteob> ora non ricordo se i numeri sda sono proprio quelli, però si sono due
<cristian_c> matteob, nel dubbio, backuppa tutto
<cristian_c> matteob, non è mica normale avere due loader
<jester-> matteob: sono winz7 normale, il recoveri e i tools
<jester-> che fastidio ti danno?
<matteob> jester se provo ad avviarli mi da errore, mi dice che c'è stato un errore nella lettura del disco
<jester-> matteob: ma con uno winz7 si avvia?
<matteob> no non si avvia con nessuno di quei tre, mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> allora boot-repair
<matteob> eh si adesso sto facendo il backup, penso ci metterà un po' :\
<cristian_c> matteob, dopo il backup, entra in ubuntu e digita: sudo update-grub
<matteob> senza ripetere i passaggi della guida?
<cristian_c> matteob, prima provi ad aggiornare il grub per vedere se si risolve
<matteob> ah ok quindi provo quel comando e poi riavvio?
<cristian_c> matteob, prima backup, poi in ubuntu, digiti il comando
<matteob> certo si
<matteob> che voi sappiate, quanto spazio di archiviazione è disponibile su ubuntu one?
<matteob> per il backup intendo
<fabio_cc> matteob, l'account base prevede 5 GB
<matteob> allora non ce la farò mai a backuppare tutti i file di windows
<fabio_cc> matteob, l'ideale sarebbe un hd esterno, per il backup
<matteob> purtroppo al momento non ce l'ho
<matteob> che dite, provo lo stesso il boot repair?
<fabio_cc> matteob, allora finché non fai il backup evita qualunque cosa che possa compromettere i dati
<fabio_cc> matteob, se ti consiglia di fare il backup, evidentemente c'è un motivo
<matteob> non conosci nessun altro modo che preservi i dati per risolvere il mio problema?
<fabio_cc> matteob, purtroppo per stare tranquillo devi averli anche su un altro supporto di memorizzazione, non ci sono molte alternative
<matteob> in pratica finchè non mi procuro un HD esterno ho le mani legate...
<fabio_cc> matteob, se ci tieni a tutti i tuoi dati si
<cristian_c> matteob, prova con l'update del grub
<matteob> posso farlo anche senza backup?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> matteob, prima si parlava di boot repair, non di update del grub
<matteob> ok allora provo l'update del grub e poi provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> sì
<matteob> ok così in caso da ancora quell'errore posso specificartelo con più precisione
<matteob> comunque questo è l'esito del terminale :
<matteob> matteo@matteo-HP650:~$ sudo update-grub [sudo] password for matteo:  Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2 Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda6 done
<matteob> ci sono ancora due loader e una recovery
<matteob> sicuramente non funzionerà ma provo
<matteob> rieccomi, niente sempre lo stesso errore quando provo a lanciare i loader di windows: A disk read error occurred   Press Ctrl + Alt + Canc to restart
<cristian_c> matteob, a prescindere da questa specifica situazione
<cristian_c> matteob, è sempre bene fare un backup periodico
<cristian_c> matteob, metti che il disco ti abbandona sul più bello
<cristian_c> :P
<matteob> si hai ragione... ma sull'errore specifico sai dirmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> matteob, che devi utilizzare boot repair
<matteob> quindi devo trovare al più presto un modo per fare un backup
<cristian_c> yess
<matteob> avevo pensato di metterli in cloud, ho un account su Mega con 50 giga disponibili
<cristian_c> matteob, e non solo per questo specifico caso
<cristian_c> ma periodicamente
<cristian_c> matteob, per il momento sì
<cristian_c> se ti fidi del servizio
<matteob> solo che in cambio di così tanto spazio è lentissimo in upload, ci metterò un bel po' di tempo
<matteob> grazie per i tuoi suggerimenti cristian_c
<cristian_c> matteob, buona fortuna
<matteob> speriamo bene, grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-01
<akis24> giorno
<enniozz> salve! supporto per l installazone di wine?
<ExPBoy> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<enniozz> non riesco
<enniozz> c è qualcosa che non va
<akis24> enniozz: in che senso non va' ?
<akis24> enniozz: non riesci a installarlo o cosa ?
<ExPBoy> enniozz, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<achab> ragazzi non riesco a installare il teamviewer
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7015244/ a cosa è dovuto l'errore?
<cybernova_> achab, prova con il comando: sudo apt-get -f install
<achab> ho già fatto cybernova_ ma mi elimina tutti i file che erano in conflitto
<cybernova_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> achab: versione ubuntu  64  bit ?
<akis24> achab: segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=568084
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7015321/
<achab> si akis24
<achab> adesso cpntrollo
<achab> ho già fatto cybernova_ ma mi elimina tutti i file che erano in conflitto
<achab> akis24: non riesco ad installare il file ia32-libs
<akis24> achab: da terminale   sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386   poi  sudo apt-get update  e poi reinstalli teamviewer
<cybernova_> achab, devi installare però teamviewer a 32 bit non a 64
<cybernova_> dopo i comandi che ti ha dato akis24
<achab> ah
<achab> ok ci tento
<Alexge87> Ho Aggiornato ubuntu alla 12.04, ho inserito login e password e ora mi viene una stringa con scritto alessandro@alessandro-laptop: $
<achab> risolto
<achab> bye bye
<cliff_clavin> ragazzi mi potreste risolvere un problema collegato all'installazione di griffith?
<cliff_clavin> l'ho installato da terminale con il comando sudo apt-get install griffith
<cristian_c> !info griffith
<ubot-it> griffith (source: griffith): film collection manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3 (saucy), package size 779 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<cliff_clavin> poi quando lo lancio compare la seguente scritta
<cliff_clavin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7015444/
<cliff_clavin> cristian_c: mi potresti dire a che cosa è collegato questo problema
<cliff_clavin> ???
<cristian_c> lo lanci da terminale?
<cliff_clavin> si
<cristian_c> cliff_clavin, lanciandolo normalmente cosa accade?
<cliff_clavin> cristian_c: nel caso in cui tentassi di lanciarlo normalmente non sortisco nessun effetto
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cliff_clavin> adesso comunue ci provo e controllo il monitor di sistema
<cliff_clavin> cristian_c: e come se non lo avessi avviato
<cristian_c> non si avvia?
<cliff_clavin> no
<akis24> * download the following file from the source code repository: http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/griffith/trunk/lib/db/validators.py
<akis24> * replace the file validators.py of your installation with the downloaded one
<cliff_clavin> cioè non si avvia
<akis24> sorry cristian_c  :)
<cliff_clavin> per spiegarmi meglio
<cristian_c> ok
<cliff_clavin> adesso ci provo e vi dico
<jester->  'ngiorno
<tex> ho appena installato xubunto ma nn mi riconosce la scheda audio
<tex> qualcuno mi aiuta+
<cristian_c> tex, la scheda audio interna?
<alessandrozo> Qualcuno puo darmi una mano??
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alessandrozo
<ubot-it> alessandrozo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alessandrozo> ok. Ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ad è andato tutto liscio, l'unico problema è che non mi appaiono la barra superiore e il launcher a sinistra, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> alessandrozo, quindi in live era tutto normale?
<jester-> !unityreset | alessandrozo
<ubot-it> alessandrozo: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<alessandrozo> Grazie
<cristian_c> cliff_clavin, fatto?
<MOdd_> salve, c'è qualuno?
<MOdd_> Temo di no... bye
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | MOdd_
<ubot-it> MOdd_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Palex96> ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a metterlo in italiano.. come posso fare??
<jester-> Palex96: si fa da impostazioni sistema
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | Palex96
<ubot-it> Palex96: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Palex96> Lo so, ho installato il pacchetto della lingua italiana ho fatto poi applica ma il sistema è sempre in inglese.. Devo riavviare il pc dopo?
<Palex96> Perchè io non l'ho triavviato
<Palex96> riavviato*
<jester-> leggi le guide
<jester-> Palex96: nelle impostazioni devi aggiungerfe italiano e trascinare in cima alla lista, quindi pigiare apply to system wide
<Palex96> Grazie mille
<vice_05> salve
<ennio> salve! ho problemi nell installazione di wine su kubuntu 64b
<ennio> potete darmi una mano?
<ennio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7016315/
<jester-> ennio: perchè ppa?
<jester-> ennio: mo devi dare sudo apt-get install wine
<jester-> ma non serviva il ppa
<ennio> vediamo, provo
<ennio> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db... Configurazione di udo (6.4.1-1)... ennio@ennio-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ennio> tutto fatto?
<ennio> @.@ non capisco!
<jester-> non capisci cosa
<ennio> sembra aver finito la procedura di installazione
<jester-> quindi?
<ennio> ma.. dov è wine? non lo trovo
<jester-> mica si apre wine
<jester-> doppio click sul file.exe
<ennio> ah.. scusaa :)
<ennio> s vede che sono un pivello su ubuntu :)
<jester-> o destro apri con wine
<enzu> ciao
<enzu> non riesco a bootare ubuntu
<enzu> chi mi aiuta
<jester-> !dettagli | enzu
<ubot-it> enzu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ennio> niente, non riesco
<ennio> quando faccio doppio click non mi apre
<ennio> e quando vado col destro, apri con, non c è wine
<jester-> !wine | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<LoZioNe> qualcuno di voi sa mica se Arch 64X c'è già la .iso con kde?
<jester-> LoZioNe: sei OT
<LoZioNe> sorry jester
<ennio> niente..
<Riccardone> ciao, come faccio a vedere i log di sistema per uno shutdown che ho fatto ieri sera ?
<Riccardone> qualche demone ha fallito ma non ho capito chi ....
<jester-> Riccardone: syslog
<jester-> dmesg
<Riccardone> jester-: dmesg è per l'avvio no?
<jester-> o qualche file che sta in /usr/log
<Riccardone> jester-: ok. mo vediamo
<Riccardone> !syslog
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'syslog'
<Riccardone> jester-: mmm ... syslog come si usa ? non ho un man syslog e non esiste nessuna cartella /usr/log ...
<jester-> Riccardone: vai nella dir e apri o file
<Riccardone> jester-: quale dir ? non esiste /usr/log ...
<jester-> Riccardone: sorry /var/log
<dylan> ciao
<dylan> ho un problema
<dylan> eii
<dylan> ho un problema
<dylan> con laudio
<jester-> dylan: se provi a scriverlo
<jester-> la pazienza
<jester-> questa quasi sconosciuta
<Riccardone> jester-: bingo! Network-manager ... è lui il colpevole. Grazie jester-
<Riccardone> jester-: oggi infatti ho dovuto ricreare una connessione ... tutto torna ...
<just_mino> ciao
<just_mino> ce qualcuno italiano?
<davide_> raga mettere il programma di posta evolution in italiano con ubuntu 13.10
<LoZioNe> davide: sudo aptitude install gnome-spell aspell aspell-it
<davide_> fatto devo riavviare
<davide_> e per togliere la partizione con windows 8 sempre sul pc dove ho amnche installato ubuntu
<LoZioNe> davide: dovresti avere un programma installato tipo GParted o simili
<LoZioNe> sapevo che era una cosa ardua...ma non arrivare neanche a scaricare la .iso non me lo aspettavo... ^^
<mirella86> ciao a tutti ho bisogno urgentemente di un aiuto da un vero hacker informatico
<cristian_c> mirella86, per cosa?
<mirella86> connessione wifi
<mirella86> in privato se possibile
<cristian_c> non ci vuole un hacker
<cristian_c> mirella86, no privato
<cristian_c> non è un helpdesk questo
<mirella86> ok devo scoprire la password della mia vicina a telecom wpa
<mirella86> esistono programmi?
<mirella86> se si vorrei sapere il migliore
<cristian_c> mirella86, direi che la tua richiesta non è proprio consona
<mirella86> ok niente scusa allora
<cristian_c> mirella86, craccare una rete altrui è illegale
<mirella86> hai ragionissima cristian sono stata una stupida a chiedere
<mirella86> almeno sapere se esiste un programma migliore di altri
<emanuele> buonasera ragazzi, SCUSATE ma sono un impiastro... non so creare una USB bootable per installare ubuntu. L'ho scaricato e quando uso un sw tipo Rufus quale file .ISO devo mettere???
<cristian_c> mirella86, non è tanto chiedere ma il farlo
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> emanuele, devi creare la live usb
<mirella86> usero ufo war driving dicono che e buono
<mirella86> ciao e grazie lo stesso cristian
<cristian_c> mirella86, per favore queste cose tienile per te. Non è una pratica legale
<codemaster212> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> sera
<codemaster212> sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu qualche potrebbe darmi alcune delucidazioni in merito...
<codemaster212> qualcuno*
<jester-> !qualcuno | codemaster212
<ubot-it> codemaster212: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<codemaster212> Ciao @ubot-it ti ringrazio per la chiarezza
<jester-> ubot-it:
<codemaster212> giungo al punto...ho notato che a differenza di altri Sistemi Operativi...Ubuntu ha un parte di comandi in dos...
<cristian_c> !benvenuto | codemaster212
<ubot-it> codemaster212: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<codemaster212> ciao cristian_c
<codemaster212> bene...quali e quando e come si usano?
<jester-> codemaster212: non è dos ma bash ed è comune a tutte li distro linux
<jester-> !terminale | codemaster212
<ubot-it> codemaster212: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> |comandi | codemaster212
<jester-> !comandi | codemaster212
<ubot-it> codemaster212: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<codemaster212> grazie per le delucidazioni...
<codemaster212> e per il materiale segnalato...
<codemaster212> provvederò a studiarlo...per rientrare in chat un po' più preparato...
<cristian_c> codemaster212, non è necessario per l'uso quotidiano il terminale
<codemaster212> grazie ancora e scusate la (spero di no) perdita di tempo...
<cristian_c> si può farne anche  a meno
<cristian_c> è buono però per cose semplici e veloci  e per il debugging
<cristian_c> *diagnostica
<codemaster212> ecco....
<codemaster212> capito..
<jester-> fare il nerd come mibofra
<jester-> lol
<Guest8850> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano... devo installare in dual boot ubuntu su un hp pavilion... ho provato a fare la penna usb con unetbootin e l'iso di ubuntu 13.10 a 32 bit
<Guest8850> ma quando avvio mi dice che manca il sistema operativo
<Guest8850> vorrei provare a fare l'usb con unetbootin  ma nn so se sciegliere 13.04_net install o 13.04_hdmedia
<jester-> Guest8850: o non avvii la usb o la usb è fatta male
<Guest8850> di avviare sono sicuro di farlo in modo giusto xk ho gia formattato e installato win
<jester-> Guest8850: se non sei in po epserto la net la va minga ben, prendi la normale e 13.10
<jester-> Guest8850: se non trova il sistema da avviare significa che sulla usb non c'è
<jester-> !usbwin | Guest8850 usa questo che va bene
<ubot-it> Guest8850 usa questo che va bene: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest8850> su unetbootin arriva fino alla 13.04
<jester-> Guest8850: universal dovrebbe scaricare la 13.10 ma nulla vieta di farlo a mano
<Guest8850> va be provo a seguire il tuo link
<myloxyloto0909> ciao
<myloxyloto0909> ttttt
<myloxyloto0909> ho w vista
<myloxyloto0909> e vorrei installare ubuntu
<myloxyloto0909> consigloi???
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<myloxyloto0909> quali dei link è piu indicato a me
<jester-> a te riguarda
<myloxyloto0909> calcolando che il mio pc è un intel centrino e ha solo 1 gb di ram thoshiba satellite del 2007
<jester-> xubuntu
<jester-> o lubuntu
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> ho installato adobe reader in ubuntu 12.04, è in inglese per averlo in italiano come faccio ?  si può
<cristian_c> lusy, non saprei, evince non va bene?
<cristian_c> come hai installato acrobat?
<lusy> asp.
<lusy> cristian_c,   dagli appunti che ho inserito prima sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<cristian_c> lusy, no
<lusy> cristian_c,   poi sudo apt-get update   e poi   sudo apt-get install acroread
<cristian_c> lusy, bastava abilitare i repository partner da Software e aggiornamenti
<lusy> cristian_c,    si può correggere
<cristian_c> non so quali differenze ci siano
<cristian_c> non ricordo neanche se acroread è in italiano
<cristian_c> lusy, ma evince non va bene?
<lusy> non so , come si installa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info evince
<ubot-it> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 154 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<cristian_c> lusy, non è preinstallato?
<cristian_c> di solito è preinstallato
<lusy> verifico
<cristian_c> lusy, che ubuntu è?
<lusy> 12.04
<lusy> in ubuntu software center non cè evince
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lusy, controlla tra le applicazioni installate
<lusy> no solo adobe reader 9
<cristian_c> lusy, impossibile
<cristian_c> lusy, hai cercato nella dash?
<lusy> non ho dash  ho gnome come desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lusy, sulla 12.04 c'è unity
<cristian_c> lusy, hai gnome-shell?
<lusy> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lusy, vai nella panoramica attività
<cristian_c> comunque la dash c'è anche in gnome-shell
<lusy> cristian_c,  è visualizzatore documenti disegno foglio bianco con una scritta e
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> quello è
<lusy> ok
<lusy> cristian_c,
<lusy> cristian_c,  sulla barra sono riuscita ad inserire data ora giorno, però sono attaccati fra loro, si posso leggermente staccarli ?
<cristian_c> lusy, non sono molto pratico di gnome-shell
<cristian_c> non saprei
<lusy> ok grazie
<cristian_c> lusy, mi pare si faccia tramite gsettings
<cristian_c> lusy, prova anche con gnome-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 88 kB, installed size 798 kB
<lusy> cristian_c,  per utilizzare gnome-tweak-tool  cè qualcosa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lusy, lo installi come tutti i pacchetti dei repo
<lusy> è installato
<cristian_c> allora lo lanci
<lusy> lo lanciato dal terminale
<cristian_c> credo anche dalla panoramica o dalla dash
<cristian_c> non credo cambi  molto
<cristian_c> lusy, cerca qualcosa di inerente ora e data e vedi un po' cosa ti fa impostare
<cristian_c> o il pannello
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-02
<jighen> raga ho un pc hp pavilion dv6 1223-sl ho installato ubuntu ma mi si spegne da solo... come faccio a sapere il motivo?
<jighen> 2 mesi fa mi si è bruciato l'alimentatore e lo cambiato e fino ad ora nn avevo mai avuto problemi
<jighen> con windows e mai podsibile che mi crea questi problemi perche messo ubuntu?
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<MinaVagante> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<MinaVagante> io come al solito ho problemi con ubuntu....è una settimanina che quando avvio il pc e scelgo ubuntu resta una schermata nera e si vede solo il puntatore
<MinaVagante> ciao akis24
<MinaVagante> :)
<akis24> MinaVagante: prima di installare hai provato da live a vedere se funzionava tutto
<MinaVagante> si, era tutto a posto...
<MinaVagante> però mi ha sempre dato problemucci
<MinaVagante> nn so se è un fatto di incompatibilità coi miei componenti
<MinaVagante> o drivers?
<MinaVagante> tutto è nato da quando ho installato i drivers per la scheda video
<akis24> MinaVagante: hai installato driver proprietari ?
<akis24> MinaVagante: presi da dove ?
<MinaVagante> no , ci ho provato una volta e è stato un danno enorme
<MinaVagante> si era impallato ogni bene
<MinaVagante> da wiki
<MinaVagante> il problema akis24 sai qual'è? È CHE LA MAGGIOR MEMORIA la ho su ubuntu, sennò userei kubuntu...e nn so se è possibile ripartizionare e dare meta e meta
<akis24> MinaVagante: di che pc  si parla portatile o fisso ?
<MinaVagante> cosi che a aprile quando metterò ubuntu 14.04 avrò gia il sistema pronto per installare
<MinaVagante> portatile
<akis24> MinaVagante: dipende se hai spazio libero  o se puoi ridimensionare comunque le partizioni
<MinaVagante> spazio ho circa 360 giga liberi
<MinaVagante> solo che ho piu di 100 giga di files tra musica e video
<MinaVagante> e al momento son sul volume di ubuntu
<akis24> MinaVagante: e hai voglia di installare altre distro allora comunque
<MinaVagante> io volevo condividere la home fra i due sistemi op
<MinaVagante> si perchè questo ubuntu qua mi da troppi problemi
<MinaVagante> nn riparo
<MinaVagante> son sempre qua in chat
<akis24> MinaVagante:  strano io uso una LTS ormai da un anno almeno ...
<MinaVagante> nn so perchè akis24....il fatto è che sul mio pc è un disastro mentre kubuntu va tutto perfettamente
<MinaVagante> bo
<MinaVagante> è che kubuntu nn mi piace troppo, preferisco ubuntu
<MinaVagante> perciò che lo voglio mantenere
<MinaVagante> akis24:  per sto fatto della schermata nera cosa potrebbe essere e come posso evitarla?
<akis24> MinaVagante: se  magari spieghi come è capitato il problema se posso ti aiuto dipende ..
<MinaVagante> in pratica quando accendo il pc e scelgo dal grub il sis op se scelgo ubuntu si avvia ma rimane una scheramata nera sulla quale si vede solo il puntatore
<MinaVagante> e anche aspettando non si ablocca
<MinaVagante> mi tocca riavviare
<akis24> MinaVagante: non riesci a fare il login all'avvio ?
<MinaVagante> no
<MinaVagante> nn arriva proprio a quella schermata
<akis24> MinaVagante:  per prima cosa prova a partire in modalita' recovery  ossia usa la seconda voce del kernel  e poi puoi provare a usare qualcuna delle voci che permette il controllo del filesystem e la riparazione
<MinaVagante> e come si accede a ricovery ? io nn l'ho mai fatto
<akis24> MinaVagante: Prova, se riesci ad aprire un terminale con ctrl+alt+t o prova a fare il login con ctrl+alt+f1
<MinaVagante> ma ora???
<akis24> MinaVagante: si certo
<MinaVagante> e posso farlo mentre sto su kubuntu?
<MinaVagante> asp ma sul terminal che scrivo?
<akis24> MinaVagante: si è aperto ?
<akis24> MinaVagante: devi essere sul sitema che non funziona ossia ubuntu da quello che hai detto tu
<akis24> sistema*
<MinaVagante> ci sei akis24
<akis24> si eccomi MinaVagante
<akis24> MinaVagante: versione di ubuntu ?
<MinaVagante> avevo fatto cosa mi hai detto ma nn riuscivo piu a uscire e allora ho riavviato
<MinaVagante> son imbranata :)
<MinaVagante> 13.10
<MinaVagante> cmq nn mi faceva accedere
<akis24> MinaVagante: sei sul sistema ubuntu danneggiato giusto ?
<MinaVagante> no son su kubuntu
<MinaVagante> da ubuntu nn son riuscita a entrare
<akis24> MinaVagante: non ti resta che provare la procedura di ripristino del sistema  che ti permette di mantenere i dati sulla /home se sono su una partizione separata  come descritto qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<MinaVagante> ok vedrò se ci riesco...è che ste guide wiki a me risultano difficili da comoprendere...a volte ci ho provato ma son imbranatissima
<MinaVagante> cmq ci proverò...grazie
<akis24> MinaVagante: leggila bene prima in fondo è facile
<akis24> di nulla
<chiara> qualcuno per favore mi può spiegare come si installa/ affianca ubuntu su un mac? grazie
<Palex> Buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu.. Da quando l'ho installato la cassa continua a fare rumori senza motivo, se vado su audio, impostazioni audio vedo che continua a passare da cuffie interne a casse interne in continuazione.. Con windows 7 avviato funziona tutto regolarmente, come potrei risolvere?
<Palex> [14:43] <Palex> Buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu.. Da quando l'ho installato la cassa continua a fare rumori senza motivo, se vado su audio, impostazioni audio vedo che continua a passare da cuffie interne a casse interne in continuazione.. Con windows 7 avviato funziona tutto regolarmente, come potrei risolvere?
<Ciro> Buona domenica, ho bisogno d'aiuto
<Ciro> ho shockwave di chrome su ubuntu impallato
<Ciro> in crash
<mibofra> ciao Ciro buona domenica
<mibofra> Ciro, puoi fornirci dettagli in più?
<ignazio_il_torch> ragazzi una richiesta veloce: come faccio a copiare da terminale più cartelle daterminale?
<ignazio_il_torch> risolto amici
<ignazio_il_torch> cp -r
<Ciro> mibofra rieccomi ho ubuntu 12.04 lts su un acer travelmate 5730 in dualboot con win7 (2GB ram 5gb Swap dedicate ad ubuntu perchè lo uso per animazioni no profit quindi apro molte app
<Ciro> in tot il disco fisso è di 160
<mibofra> uhm vabbé
<mibofra> Ciro, apri chrome da terminale
<mibofra> così vediamo che combina quando ti si blocca il player
<Ciro> come???
<mibofra> apri un terminale e digita : chromium-browser %U
<mibofra> e dai invio
<mibofra> spetta quello è chromium xD
<mibofra> Ciro, dai questo nel terminale : /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable %U
<Ciro> mi dice che è stata creata una nuova finestra come è successo, poi?
<mibofra> Ciro, comunque altra cosa, sicuro di parlare di  shockwave e non di flash ?
<mibofra> Ciro, ok ora con il terminale sempre aperto, nella nuova finestra di chrome aperta, naviga tranquillo per vedere il contenuto che richiedeva il player che dici si blocca
<mibofra> e a quel punto, l'output del terminale incollalo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> e metti il link del paste qui
<Ciro> va bene, metto lì la pagina che mi interessa
<Ciro> mibofra a pagina caricata, il terminale non dice nulla, ma il browser segnala il problema: Shockwave Flash has crashed
<mibofra> uhm
<mibofra> Ciro, è l'ultima versione di chrome?
<mibofra> 2)su altri siti dove sua lo stesso plugin nulla di anormale?
<Ciro> Ma quando si passa ad html 5? quando si risolve la vertenza sulle licenze?
<davide1> ciao a tutti;)
<davide1> vado ciao
<Ciro> ora che ricordo, sò che è stata sviluppata gnash, si può usare? Se si, come?
<Ciro> mibofra ci sei?
<mibofra> oi
<mibofra> scusami xD
<mibofra> allora html 5 è già in uso, se switchi l'user agent di chrome facendolo diventare mobile, tutti i siti che lo usano dovrebbero andare
<mibofra> trovi nel market un plugin che lo faccia sicuramente
<mibofra> gnash c'è ma non va con chrome almeno per quanto ricordi
<mibofra> e in ogni caso non è molto usabile
<mibofra> provato sulla mia pelle
<mibofra> Ciro, scusa ma hai ff?
<mibofra> provato ad usare quello per vedere se da lo stesso problema con quella pagina?
<Ciro> l'avevo tolto, mi sà che lo devo ri installare
<Ciro> a me le cose complicate non piacciono
<mibofra> firefox ti sembra complicato?
<mibofra> Ciro, se ti piace tanto chrome proverei chromium a questo punto
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser nel terminale o lo trovi nel software center
<Ciro> mibofra, ff non è complicato, volevo avere tutto in chrome avendo un account google
<mibofra> Ciro, allora prova chromium
<mibofra> funge uguale spicciato a chrome
<Ciro> mibofra ho già usato chromium e non mi faceva partire il player di jamendo, conosci?
<mibofra> http://www.chromium.org/Home Ciro per darti una idea
<mibofra> uhm si
<Ciro> ascolto solo musica creative commons, perciò lo uso
<mibofra> volendo jamendo potresti usare il player incorporato in rhythmbox
<mibofra> così hai pure l'integrazione con il sound menu
<mibofra> *è solo una proposta
<mibofra> nel caso continua con ff
<davide1> per condividere una stampante usb collegata al router wifi di casa, è possibile tra win 7 e ubut u13.10
<mibofra> davide1, se il router supporta la funzione
<mibofra> davide1, non dipende dal so in quel caso
<davide1> il pc con win 7 è gia collegato e funzia, voglio vedere se con il mio pc ubuntu è possible
<Marco> Ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<mibofra> Guest59560, c'è tanta gente che ha bisogno di aiuto :D , dicci il tuo inghippo
<Guest59560> vorrei insatallare ubuntu, ma al terzo step invece di darmi l opzione installa ubuntu a fiando di win 7, mi dice insalla all interno come devo fare...premetto che non sono per nulla esperto di queste operazioni
<Ciro> mibofra ho risolto con ff.
<mibofra> Ciro, mi spiace per chrome, non intoppa spesso; mah
<mibofra> ci dovessi ripensare approfondiamo il debug
<mibofra> Guest59560, all'interno di che?
<Ciro> possiamo anche pprofondirlo se vuoi cisì può essere utile per tutti
<mibofra> Guest59560, un bello screen non farebbe male
<Guest59560> all interno di win 7
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> Guest59560, usi wubi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest59560> io ho scaricato il file iso da ubuntu e quando riavvio mi apre l interfaccia dove mi chiede se voglio installare ubuntu o se voglio prima provarlo, ma quando lo installo al 3 step non mi dice installa a fianco di win 7 ma all interno di win7
<mibofra> e mi par strano
<mibofra> Guest59560, il disco d'installazione non lo apri da windows ma avvi il pc con quello , giusto?
<jester-> Guest59560: hai lanciato wubi.exe in winz?
<mibofra> jester-, e dice di no
<mibofra> o meglio dice che l'ha avviato
<mibofra> *dal supporto
<mibofra> ma sembra che in effetti usi wubi
<jester-> come fa a proporre interno winz da boot cd
<Guest59560> ho montato l iso su pendrive, nel bios ho messo l usb al primo posto e mi parte automaticamente questa cosa. le prime due schermate che mi escono quando avvio l installazione sono identiche alla guida, mentre al 3 step l unica cosa che cambia e all interno al posto di a fianco
<mibofra> jester-, appunto per questo è strambo
<jester-> Guest59560: è impossbile  che da boot usb proponga interno winz
<mibofra> Guest59560, e non dovrebbe neanche proportelo
<mibofra> solo wubi ormai decaduto lo faceva
<Guest59560> se apro il file d installazione su win nella cartella c e questo wubi di cui state parlando
<mibofra> Ciro, prova ad avviar google-chrome da terminale con l'opzione --debug e vedi se questa volta esce qualcosa
<jester-> wubi c'era nelle iso fiona 12,10 se non sbaglio poi andava talemente bene che è stato soppresso
<Guest59560> ma io l installazione non la faccio partire da win ma mi parte quando riavvio il pc come spiegato nella guida
<mibofra> mi spiace ma chrome non è molto permissivo in quanto a debug, chromium su questo fronte funge meglio
<jester-> Guest59560: non va aperto nulla in winz
<mibofra> jester-, mi pare che per un periodo è ritornata per essere soppresso dopo due mesi xD
<mibofra> *tornato
<jester-> devi fare il boot dal cd o usb che sia
<Guest59560> infatti non apro nulla da usb ma solo da boot
<Guest59560> non apro nulla da win volevo dire
<jester-> Guest59560: allora non puo proporre interno winz visto che non qwinz non è avviato
<Guest59560> e lo so, ma mi da questo problema
<Compalessio> salve
<Compalessio> qualcuno di voi è così gentile da togliermi alcuni dubbi sull'installazione dual boot ubuntu win7
<davide1> dimmi
<jester-> lol
<jester-> è contragio
<jester-> contagio*
<mibofra> xD
<davide1> ;)
<Guest59560> allora forse non e` solo un mio problema
<Compalessio> installando ubuntu
<Compalessio> sono andato su gparted per sbrigarmi le partizioni
<Compalessio> e ne avevo gia creata una da windows
<Compalessio> solo per ubuntu
<Compalessio> ora da gparted
<Compalessio> questa l'ho cambiata in ext4
<Compalessio> ora
<Compalessio> per la swap
<Compalessio> ho preso da questa partizione
<Compalessio> 8gb
<mibofra> Compalessio, lol a fronte di quanta ram?
<Compalessio> e ho scelto swap dal menu a tendina
<jester-> !enter | Compalessio
<ubot-it> Compalessio: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Guest59560> quindi nessuno sa come risolvere il mio problema?
<Compalessio> ho 4gbram e lo spazio sul disco non lo uso poi tanto, cmq è un problema avere 8gb di swap?
<davide1> ho visto pc all-in one co so android, ma funiza bene
<Compalessio> mibofra ci sei?
<jester-> caveat-: se è grande va sempre bene come quandola mamma da piccolo ticomprava le scarpe 2 numeri in piu
<mibofra> oi ChanServ
<mibofra> oi Compalessio
<mibofra> direi che con 4GB di ram la swap potevi evitarla
<mibofra> tutto qui
<Compalessio> ah ok, cmq vabbè ormai l'ho fatta. il mio problema è un altro
<jester-> ma se c'è male non fa
<mibofra> sicuro, poteva farne anche di meno tutto qui
<Compalessio> non capisco come funziona la storia del mount point
<mibofra> e si salvava lo spazio per altre partizioni
<mibofra> Compalessio, ora te lo faccio capire
<jester-> Compalessio: che devi montare come / la partizione su cui metti linux e usata come ext4 giornalato
<mibofra> I sistemi *nix compreso ubuntu hanno una strettissima gerarchia per i file
<Wataru> Quindi raga che faccio, rinuncio ad installare ubuntu?
<mibofra>  / è la root dove stanno le altre cartelle con i file di conf ecc, altre cartelle che puoi sempre scegliere di mettere in altre partizioni
<mibofra> solitamente per esempio si separa la /home dalla /, così se reinstalli il sistema, trovi la cartella del tuo utente con i suoi dati sempre li
<Compalessio> quindi /home non è una sottocartella di / ?
<jester-> Compalessio: yess
<mibofra> Compalessio, sempre, anche quando è su un'altra partizione, questa partizione viene montata sotto /home perché deve rispettare la gerarchia
<jester-> se fai la home separatga montera la partizione con la catella utente in /home
<jester-> se non la fai separata la crea direttamente li dentro
<mibofra> in sintesi, potresti pure avere la home su una pennetta usb, ma se cerchi i file li trovi solo sotto /home e da nessun'altra parte
<mibofra> anche se fisicamente non stanno sotto /
<mibofra> se no tutto finisce in /
<mibofra> poi tra le varie opzione c'è anche la possibilità di fare un lvm (che solitamente ti fa fare cifrato)
<mibofra> in sintesi lvm ti fa una partizione per ogni cartellina in /
<mibofra> quindi quella per boot, var, etc ecc
<Compalessio> non ho capito niente scusate. partiamo dalla base. la mia partizione dove ho installato ubuntu
<Compalessio> cosa contiene? tutto?
<mibofra> Compalessio, se hai fatto l'installazione pulita pulita è tutto li
<mibofra> montato tutto sotto la radice alias /
<mibofra> in una unica partizione
<mibofra> + la swap
<Compalessio> per pulita pulita non so cosa tu intenda, cmq io l'installazione l'ho fatta in una partiziotone vuota sotto "/" . per la swap non so dove l ho messa. andava messa da qualche parte in particolare=
<Compalessio> *?
<mibofra> Compalessio, nel senso che hai fatto andare l'installazione senza settare nulla di particolare in più
<mibofra> la swap sta nella sua partizione
<mibofra> che non troverai mai sotto la /
<mibofra> tutto il resto è in / nella partizione device che hai specificato
<mibofra> esempio pratico
<mibofra> facciamo finta che il tuo hd sia (e di solito lo è ) il device /dev/sda
<mibofra> c'è win giusto?
<Compalessio> ok quindi quando io seleziono swap, automaticamente si fa una sua partizione separata da tutte le altre giusto?
<mibofra> ci saranno almeno due partizioni/device formattati in ntfs con win
<mibofra> di qui una di boot per win
<mibofra> che saranno /dev/sda1 e 2
<mibofra> poi c'è la partizione /dev/sda3 in ext4 montata sotto / in ubuntu
<mibofra> e la swap /dev/sda4
<mibofra> Compalessio, la swap ha la sua partizione si
<Wataru> come faccio a farvi vedere l immagine del 3 step?
<Compalessio> io avrei potuto scegliere come mount point altre cose come /home e /root, cosa succedeva se io sceglievo una di quelle?
<mibofra> Compalessio, ti chiedeva di settare una partizione con / in quanto li va ad installare il so
<Compalessio> la differenza tra installarlo in / e in /home quale è?
<mibofra> se non la selezionavi ti rompeva le scatole finché non gliene indicavi una
<mibofra> Compalessio, il so non puoi installarlo in /home , li ci stanno solo i dati utente
<mibofra> il so va solo ed esclusivamente in /
<Compalessio> e perchè mi dava la possibilità di scegliere altre cosa? mi ci so impanicato ho solo perso tempo in quel punto
<mibofra> Compalessio, perché ti da la possibilità di farti fare le partizioni nell'ordine che vuoi
<mibofra> Compalessio, puoi cominciare da quella più inutile, a lui non frega nulla
<davide1> come faccio a installare ubuntu touch su un tablet che è privo di usb
<jester-> !tablet | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<Compalessio> se io da file manager volessi vedere dove è installato ubuntu
<Compalessio> dove lo trovo?
<mibofra>  Compalessio /
<mibofra> la radice del filesystem :D
<Compalessio> e in questa stessa cartella c'è tutto il resto come home ecc?
<mibofra> si
<Compalessio> ok ho sciolto un po di grovigli
<Compalessio> grazie molte
<mibofra> (faticoso xD ) ma prego :D
<Compalessio> ora vado quando torno a casa se ho problemi vi rompero' ancora le scatole
<Compalessio> bye
<davide1> <ciao a tutti vado>
<akis24> sera
<davide1> come mai quando chiudo thunderbird , e lo apro di nouvo mi chiede ancora di creare il profilo
<alessioale> ciao
<alessioale> ho un problema e non so se qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<alessioale> ho un asus f552cl con installato ubuntu ma non c'e verson di far andare il wifi
<jester-> alessioale: scheda wifi tipo?
<alessioale> mi dice mediatek
<alessioale> in realta sul sito i driver non ci sono per linux.....
<jester-> alessioale: integrata?
<alessioale> ho letto su vari forum ma sembra che non ci sia soluzione ...................si integrata
<mibofra> alessioale, puoi fare sempre un tentativo con i driver per win
<mibofra> !info ndiswrapper
<jester-> alessioale: è raro vederla
<ubot-it> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in saucy
<mibofra> !info ndisgtk
<ubot-it> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 144 kB
<mibofra> !info ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in saucy
<mibofra> mah
<mibofra> uei krabador
<alessioale> sono poco pratico in realta......come devo fare?
<jester-> !info ndiswrapper-dkms
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper-dkms (source: ndiswrapper): Source for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module (DKMS). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.58-2 (saucy), package size 173 kB, installed size 761 kB
<jester->  mibofra mo è ndiswrappe-utils-1.9 mi pare
<mibofra> vediam
<mibofra> !info ndiswrappe-utils-1.9ù
<ubot-it> Package ndiswrappe-utils-1.9 does not exist in saucy
<mibofra> cazz xD
<mibofra> !info ndiswrappe-utils-1.9
<jester-> è dipendenza della gui pure
<mibofra> e il bot s'impallò
<mibofra> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<mibofra> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.58-2 (saucy), package size 20 kB, installed size 107 kB
<jester-> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<mibofra> ok arrivò
<jester-> uorra uorra
<jighen_> ciao a tutti ragazzi...
<jighen_> avrei bisogno di una mano per sistemare un pc ad un mio amico che mi sta dando qualche problemino
<jighen_> in pratica ho installato nello stesso hd windows e dopo ubuntu... all'avvio mi parte il grub ubuntu mi va bene ma non mi parte windows... mi sa che ho sbagliato qualche cosa con il bootloader
<jester-> jighen_: non è che hai installato grub su partizione ?
<jester-> invece che su mbr del disco
<jighen_> non saprei
<jester-> jighen_: adesso sei in ubuntu?
<jighen_> sisi
<jighen_> jester- cmq grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> jighen_: apri un terminale
<jighen_> ci sono gia
<jester-> jighen_: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | jighen_
<ubot-it> jighen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jighen_> paste.ubuntu.com/7022862/
<jighen_> ecco jester-
<jighen_> scusa se ti mando il link cosi ma sono su un pc diverso
<jester-> jighen_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> jighen_: poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> e sudo reboot
<jighen_> paste.ubuntu.com/7022915/
<jighen_> mi da questo al primo comando
<jighen_> jester- che faccio?
<jester-> jighen_: è strana la cosa
<jester-> jighen_:  a meno che hai partizionato in gid
<jighen_> il pc gli serve per studiare e io tra qualche gg vado via... devo trovare un modo per sistemarlo
<jighen_> che cosa è sto gid?
<jester-> jighen_: winz8?
<jighen_> no win7 ultimate 32bit
<jester-> jighen_: hai formattato in ext4^
<jighen_> si
<jester-> jighen_: parted -l
<jester-> ma perchè non ti colleghi la ubuntu
<jighen_> ora mi collego da la
<jester-> jighen_: ma ubuntu si avvia o sei da live
<IkkI-RJ> buonasera a tutti
<jighen_> ho dato parted -l
<jester-> sudo parted -l
<jester-> fa vedere
<IkkI-RJ> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi come mai non riesco ad installare minicom su ubuntu 13.10?
<jester-> !info minicom
<ubot-it> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (saucy), package size 324 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<jighen__> jester- non mi ha dato nessuna risp
<jighen__> asp ora si
<IkkI-RJ> jester lo sai?
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: sudo apt-get install minicom
<jighen__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7022989/
<jighen__> ecco jester-
<jester-> jighen__: winz 7 ha fatto un avvio tipo uefi e ubuntu si è adeguato
<jester-> !uefi | jighen__
<ubot-it> jighen__: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<IkkI-RJ> jester, non va in quel modo mi da errore
<jighen__> in parole semplici che devo fare per sistemare tutto e farlo funzionare?
<jester-> jighen__: segui ripristino boot loader
<IkkI-RJ> l'errore che ne viene fuori è questo
<IkkI-RJ> sudo apt-get install minicom
<IkkI-RJ> spe
<IkkI-RJ> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto minicom
<jester-> ti serve secure remix e segui le istruzioni
<jester-> !info minicom
<ubot-it> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (saucy), package size 324 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: che distro hai
<IkkI-RJ> ubunto
<IkkI-RJ> u*
<IkkI-RJ> 13.10
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: come vedi nella saucy c'è
<IkkI-RJ> si lo vedo
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> vedi se da errori
<IkkI-RJ> non da errori
<IkkI-RJ> ora me lo sta installando
<IkkI-RJ> forse gli update andavano fatti, anche se li avevo fatti prima dal programma
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: sudo apt-get install minicom  scrivi bene
<IkkI-RJ> leggi su
<jester-> IkkI-RJ: update aggiorna il database sei server apt
<jester-> upgrade aggiorna
<IkkI-RJ> si ma l'upgrade lo avevo fatto prima dal software
<IkkI-RJ> perchè l'update da terminale ha aggiornato piu roba?
<jester-> sono due cose differenti
<jester-> ti ho spiegato appena sopra
<IkkI-RJ> quindi l'aggiornamento da software è un upgrade mentre quello che ho fatto io era un update del database?
<krabador> IkkI-RJ: se non aggiorni il database dei contenuti software, non puoi proprio dire di aver fatto un upgrade
<IkkI-RJ> con sudo apt-get update faccio l'aggiornamento del database e fin qui ci sono ok. ma l'aggiornamento che ho fatto prima con il programma "aggiornameno software" a che serve
<jester-> ad aggiornare il sistema
<jester-> che leggendo il db sa cosa deve aggiornare
<jester-> db non aggirnato upgrade del menga
<jester-> aggiornato*
<IkkI-RJ> grazie, sapresti anche dirmi come vedo le cose che ho installato?
<krabador> IkkI-RJ: che ubuntu usi?
<Wataru> Ciao...chi mi aiuta?
<akis24> !aiuto | Wataru
<ubot-it> Wataru: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Wataru> Oggi ho provato ad installare ubuntu mettendolo su una pen drive...quando riavvio il pc seguo il procedimento fino al punto 3 ma invece di chiedermi se voglio installare ubuntu a fianco a win7, mi chiede se voglio installarlo all'interno di win7 e di conseguenza mi si riavvia automaticamente il sistema. Ho provato ad installarlo sul pc di mio fratello e fila tutto liscio. Come devo fare?
<akis24> Wataru: che sistema hai sul pc ?
<Wataru> windows 7
<Wataru> io voglio fare una dual boot, non voglio solo ubuntu
<akis24> Wataru: avvia la live senza installare  cosi vediamo come è messo il tuo hard-disk
<Wataru> io ora sono in modalita prova
<akis24> Wataru: allora apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin il risultato
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wataru> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7023281/
<akis24> Wataru: hai un portatile ?
<Wataru> si akis
<Wataru> un portatile a due HD
<akis24> Wataru: hai il disco primario con 4 partizioni e quindi ubuntu non trova lo spazio per installare quello è il problema  il secondo disco è piccolissimo sembra
<Wataru> Sono entrambi da 250GB
<akis24> Wataru: io ne leggo uno da 250 gb l'altro molto meno sembra a meno che hai problemi
<Wataru> Se non ricordo male sono entrambi da 250GB xD comunque a prescindere da quanto sono grandi sono sicuro che hanno la stessa dimension
<Wataru> Posso provare a fare uno scandisk con windows sul secondo HD e vedere se c e qualche problema e risolverlo?
<akis24> Wataru: comunque ti ripeto il primo disco è occupato del tutto il secondo o contiene una partizione nascosta o non saprei che dirti
<Wataru> posso fare uno screenshot con gparted? non so se ti da piu informazioni
<akis24> Wataru: fallo si
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Wataru> http://imagebin.org/296694
<akis24> Wataru: fai vedere il disco sdb anche altro screen
<Wataru> come faccio?
<Wataru> trovato
<Wataru> http://imagebin.org/296701
<akis24> Wataru: hai un solo disco quello è il cdroom
<Wataru> cioe?
<Wataru> con windows 7 riesco ad utilizzare entrambi i dischi...ad esempio il disco C dove c e il sistema lo lascio quasi sempre libero, mentre sul D in genere installo i programmi
<akis24> Wataru: l'unica cosa possibile da fare è restringere le partizioni /sda3 e anche /sda4
<akis24> Wataru: non hai due dischi hai due partizioni viste come dischi è diverso
<akis24> Wataru: devi ridimensionare /sda3 e anche /sda4 e poi nello spazio rimasto si crea una partizione estesa e dentro si creano le partizioni per installare ubuntu
<Wataru> ci rinuncio allora xD non penso di essere in grado di restringere le partizioni. Magari quando formatto il pc chiedero di farmi lasciare delle partizioni per ubuntu. Il problema e' che sono sicuro di avere due HD perche' quando ho comprato il PC c'era scritto 2HD
<akis24> Wataru: è consigliabile avere backup e deframmentare prima le partizioni
<akis24> Wataru: fai come vuoi
<Wataru> grazie per i chiarimenti...ciao
<akis24> di nulla
<stefano___> salve a tutti, ho un problema: ho recentemente installato lubuntu su un portatile, usouna connessione wifi tramite chiavetta, posso navigare tranquillamente ma ogni volta che cerco di scaricare qualcosa, la connessione si chiude. Appena apro transmission si disconnette e riconette in continuazione. Sapete aiutarmi'
<stefano___> ?
<cristian_c> stefano___, connessione 3g?
<stefano___> no,wifi
<cristian_c> adsl, dunque
<stefano___> router dsl inalambrico
<cristian_c> non conosco
<stefano___> non capisco perchè mi lasci navigare, ma non mi permetta di scaricare
<stefano___> e non trovo consigli utili
<stefano___> :(
<cristian_c> stefano___, con chi hai il contratto? Telecom?
<cristian_c> o fastweb?
<krabador> stefano___, cosa intendi per scaricare?
<DoubleD> funzeca? C'è nessuno?
<Manuz> io
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-23
<iolpe> ok, ho visto, e mi chiedo, se scarico una 8.10 x esempio, e ci voglio istallare alcuni programmi tipo wine (ipotizzando che non ci fosse anche se mi sa che c'è di base su quell'ubuntu li) ... li trovo i pacchetti per istallare quelle applicazzioni così vecchie ?
<krabador> iolpe, altamente sconsigliato, in quanto i pacchetti sarebbero indietro di 7 anni, quindi non sicuri
<krabador> !eol | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<krabador> si puo' pero' settare i repo eol, ed utilizzare i pacchetti di quell'epoca
<iolpe> lo chiedo solo per info... ho sempre trovato "triste" non poter continuare ad utilizzare cose vecchie ma che funzionano... ma giustamente non avevo mai considerato la sicurezza in rete
<iolpe> cioè non giustamente ma effettivamente
<krabador> iolpe, in ambiente linux, l'aggiornamento non è per "fregare" la gente
<iolpe> ora sto cercando di capire qualcosa dell'ultimo link ke hai dato
<krabador> solo che non si puo pretendere che un pc di 15 anni, funzioni perfettamente come uno di una settimana
<iolpe> beh, di questo sono più che certo.... ma se un domani ci trovassimo senza rete? :)))
<iolpe> dicevo riguardo il fatto che gli aggiornamenti non sono fatti per fregare in questo ambiente
<krabador> iolpe, semplicemente continui ad usare quello che hai
<iolpe> cmq la situazione di istallare con nomodeset sembra esere peggiorata
<iolpe> è appunto per questo che mi preoccupo di essere in grado di far funzionare un pc antico con un software libero del  tempo
<krabador> iolpe, la flessibilità di linux, anche nelle ultime versioni , è molto alta, ma non si puo' pretendere macroscopicamente che sia allineata a 20 anni di hardware
<iolpe> ora non ricordo se all'avvio di prima, non questo in versione nomodeset ma l'altro normale avessi aggiunto force=nopae al boot d'avvio...
<iolpe> sono d'accordo e rispetto a pieno la politica iniziale di linux gnu
<iolpe> la trovo una cosa ottima ed è ovvio che non si può buttare energia a 360° quando hai risorse a dir poco limitate
<krabador> iolpe, la logica " andrà meglio con il software che girava all'epoca" per il supporto hardware , è molto relativo, in quanto, essendo in linux stato un problema, per anni, e da alcuni punti di vista tutt'ora presente,  quanto le aziende si sbottonassero in specifiche e in documentazione per fare i driver, il pieno supporto di un hardware è stato raggiunto molto tempo dopo , la sua introduzione in linux
<iolpe> indirizzi il lavoro dove è più utile.... anzi
<krabador> iolpe, nopae serve per 14.04
<iolpe> verissimo anche questo
<iolpe> infatti, è lubuntu 14.04 ke sto istallando
<iolpe> anzi, nemmeno installando, solo cercando di capire se funzia in modalità prova
<krabador> iolpe, che cpu hai?
<iolpe> ok, ora sto riavviando e aggiungerò sia nomodeset che nopae
<iolpe> amd atlon xp 2600 + (1.91ghz) questo sta scritto sul keys
<iolpe> ke dici, provo così, ho aggiunto al boot " force=nopae -- " e anche spuntato nomodeset
<iolpe> posso far qualcosa che alleggerisca oltre ?
<krabador> iolpe, non mettere nopae, prova solo nomodeset
<krabador> iolpe, cancella quiet splash
<krabador> nella linea di boot
<krabador> e manda la prova
<iolpe> oramai è partito così... senza nopae e con nomodeset spuntato avevo provato prima e non andava
<krabador> iolpe, la cpu ha la flag pae
<iolpe> gli lascio 10-15 min poi eventualmente lo riavvio cancellando quiet-splash....
<krabador> "<iolpe> oramai è partito così" ---> non chiedere se non aspetti risposte
<iolpe> ehh scusa
<iolpe> ora riavvio
<iolpe> posso sapere cosa capisce il sistema dicendo o non dicendo quiet-splash
<iolpe> e magari anche sapere cos'è una flag
<krabador> per il pae, se ci sono problemi, da errore "kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE "
<krabador> e non prosegue
<iolpe> ahhh già
<iolpe> mi diceva proprio così il portatile
<krabador> portatile recente
<iolpe> :)
<iolpe> è quello che abbiamo messo apposto la scorsa volta... la questione dell'icona sparita risolta cancellando il contenuto in.config
<iolpe> adirittura ha una scheda video integrata che ora funziona con 2 fusibili ponticellati :)
<iolpe> cmq sono pronto a partire, ho cancellatp splsh quiet e spuntato nomodeset
<iolpe> qualcosa che possa fare già da questo punto per farlo andare a risoluzione bassa c'è?
<iolpe> krabador... avvio?
<krabador> iolpe, si puo' imporre la risoluzione
<krabador> iolpe, prova prima senza
<iolpe> azzzzzz
<iolpe> ah ok
<iolpe> avevo appena dato invio :)
<iolpe> cmq qualcosa è cambiato... è l'aver cancellato quiet   e  splash il motivo per cui ora vedo i passaggi?
<krabador> si
<iolpe> le ultime cose che ho letto erano starting display dm... e ora s'è fatto buio il monitor
<krabador> iolpe, aspetta
<krabador> iolpe,  che scheda grafica c'è?
<iolpe> non riesco a leggere
<iolpe> l'ho sostituita prima e non è  quella che montava prima
<iolpe> quella di prima aveva64 Mb di memoria interna
<iolpe> questa non lo so, ma ho avuto l'impressione facendo il test memory prima che potesse avere anche questa una memoria sua (128 MB)
<krabador> iolpe, una scheda nel suo slot, ha memoria
<iolpe> credevo non tutte
<krabador> iolpe, non confondere notebook, con hardware desktop
<iolpe> la sua la sto usando su questo pc... e non va per niente bene
<iolpe> ma la lascio xkè ha l'uscita av e pure  svideo
<iolpe> oltre la solita da monitor
<iolpe> ho idea che se avessi inserito il cd nel lettore cd anzichè quello dvd avrei fatto meglio
<iolpe> qua ancora non si vede nulla
<iolpe> e il lettore dvd sta lavorando
<krabador> iolpe, finquando non si ferma
<iolpe> ho comunque l'impressione che quando ho avviato dicendo force nopae avesse fatto prima
<iolpe> qualcosa scrive...
<iolpe> svalvola di grafica
<krabador> iolpe, <krabador> iolpe,  che scheda grafica c'è? ---> 1:43
<iolpe> passa da una finestra a cubi dove si vede il puntatore a una schermata nera a una dove si leggono quelle ultime due stringhe di prima "starting lightdm  display manager" e stopping send an event to indicate playmouth is up "
<iolpe> non lo riesco a leggere
<krabador> iolpe, aspetta che finisca di lavore il cd
<iolpe> ha finito
<iolpe> mi da l'impressione di saltare da una videata ttty ad un altra
<iolpe> oltre al fatto che quella grafica è incasinatissima
<iolpe> ora a smesso di saltellare il video e posso spostarmi tra le varie ttty con alt control Fn
<krabador> iolpe, ctrl alt f7 , ovvero la grafica, cosa fa?
<iolpe> ora nero
<iolpe> è la risposta a xrandrxrandr dice ancora Can't open display
<krabador> iolpe, riavvia , e imponi, a fianco a quiet splash, -- vga=785
<krabador> iolpe, quiet splash puoi cancellarlo, ma metti --
<krabador> prima
<iolpe> ok, scusa stavo smanettando
<iolpe> ho scritto sudo lightdm --test-mode flag
<iolpe> e ora svalvola tipo prima
<iolpe> e sulla finestra grafica c'è la grafica di prima incasinata
<iolpe> ... l'ho detto giusto a titolo informativo
<krabador> iolpe, il parametro di boot per 640x480 , te l'ho dato, è a 16 bit, provalo, (vga=786 è 640x480 24bit) prova. il link per l'alternative te l'ho dato . in eventualità prova anche 12.04 , supportata fino al 2017
<iolpe> prima di avviare vuoi che tolga la scheda video e ti dico cos'è?
<iolpe> ok grazie mille
<iolpe> ora passo il cd nel lettore cd rom e spero faccia prima
<krabador> ti conviene
<iolpe> vga 786 o 785 ?
<krabador> uno è 16, l'altro 24 bit
<iolpe> ok
<krabador> vga=786 è 640x480 24bit    |  vga=785 è 640x480 16bit
<iolpe> e il nomodeset continuo a sountarlo?
<iolpe> spuntarlo?
<krabador> no
<iolpe> ok, quindi il prompt d'avvio sara .....initrd.lz -- vg785 -- ?
<iolpe> ok, quindi il prompt d'avvio sara .....initrd.lz -- vga=785 -- ?
<krabador> quante -- metti...
<krabador> -- vga=785
<iolpe> ok, credevo doverle lasciare anche finali
<krabador> vado, in bocca al lupo, in caso torna in orari piu' diurni
<glpiana> ola
<vlt> Ciao
<akis24> giorno
<nali9> ciAO
<nali9> mi servirebbe una mano per provare ad aggiornare driver video del mio eee pc asus 1015cx
<nali9> ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> nali9, che scheda video monta?
<nali9> Ho collegato il pc ad un monitor 22 pollici e i video non girano bene. Secondo voi può dipendere da aggiornamento driver o semplicemente non ce la fa?
<nali9> collegato attraverso hdmi
<nali9> glpiana grazie. Non so ... ho guardato nelle info e trovo gallium 04
<nali9> è scheda video integrata
<glpiana> nali9, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<nali9> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) glpiana
<glpiana> nali9, cosa usi per visualizzare i video?
<nali9> al momento in verità provo a visualizzare dalla rete! youtube.
<glpiana> nali9, hai impostato youtube per usare flash o html5?
<nali9> sul pc gira bene ma appena lo attacco al cavo hdmi sul monitor non gira più bene. si vede il video a scatti perché non ce la fa probabilmente.
<nali9> glpiana non ho idea! io non parlo computerese molto bene
<glpiana> nali9, sul video diyoutube, clicca col tasto destro. apparirà un menu con scritto flash player oppure html5
<nali9> glpiana player html5
<glpiana> nali9, che browser utilizzi?
<nali9> google chrome glpiana
<glpiana> nali9, che player video hai installati? vlc? smplayer?
<nali9> glpiana vlc
<glpiana> nali9, anzitutto, se hai un video sul pc, prova a visualizzare il video tramite vlc sul televisore e dimmi come si comporta
<nali9> glpiana il video sul pc si vede benissimo! non gira più bene solo quando lo visualizzo sul monitor ( o televisore come dici tu)
<glpiana> nali9, quindi anche con vlc si vede male sul monitor?
<nali9> ma non ho nessun video sul pc al moento. Li sto visualizzando online e mi interessa inline ppiù che altro perché mi serve anche per lavorarci
<nali9> devo caricare qualche film da una chiavetta, mi serve un momento allora glpiana. grazie per la pazienza
<glpiana> nali9, allora fai così: prendi l'inidrizzo della pagina di youtube che contiene il video che vorresti visualizzare
<glpiana> nali9, poi api vlc, vai su media -> apri flusso di rete
<glpiana> nali9, lì incolli l'indirizzo e clicchi su riproduci. vedi come si comporta
<nali9> glpiana L'ingresso non può essere aperto:
<nali9> VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'http://r6---sn-fpoq-4jvl.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?source=youtube&dur=331.488&itag=22&pl=23&mime=video%2Fmp4&fexp=900504%2C905657%2C907263%2C909708%2C927622%2C934954%2C942656%2C943917%2C945066%2C947225%2C948124%2C952302%2C952605%2C952612%2C952901%2C955301%2C957201%2C959701&expire=1424703682&ratebypass=yes&sv
<nali9> er=3&mm=31&initcwndbps=553750&ipbits=0&ms=au&mt=1424682016&mv=m&ip=151.19.37.95&key=yt5&upn=LZ4x0Da7NxI&id=o-AEzdzlSjNyZeg2IAhbav73aedvO3q9XBFzV1MG8tq_4s&sparams=dur%2Cgcr%2Cid%2Cinitcwndbps%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cmime%2Cmm%2Cms%2Cmv%2Cpl%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&gcr=it'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
<glpiana> nali9, dammi il link della pagina di youtube in chat privata
<glpiana> nali9, ritengo sia un problema legato a coperture del video stesso. ottengo il tuo stesso errore, ma provando altri video funziona
<glpiana> nali9, esempio, un video di balasso: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0FIw_f9lBw   con questo vlc funziona. quindi, il mio tentativo di farti usare un player esterno è fallito miseramente
<glpiana> nali9, prova ad usare firefox e dimmi se la situazione migliora
<nali9> non voglio installare altro. Ma quindi non c'entrano i driver? glpiana
<glpiana> nali9, sarà questione di hardwre o didriver, ma non ci sono altri driver per intel
<nali9> e se provassi a collegare il monitor attraverso un cavo wga piuttosto che hdmi potrebbe funzionare? anche perdendo qualità nel resto? glpiana
<vicecity> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di un informazione. Su lubuntu esiste un programma per trasformare un file pdf in writer?
<akis24> vicecity basta usare  libreoffice  " apri file "  dovrebbe importarlo
<glpiana> nali9, ne dubito
<vicecity> grazie akis24 per il tuo intervento. proverò
<akis24> di nulla
<nali9> glpiana grazie di tutto
<vicecity> akis24 grazie mille. ha funzionato :)
<vicecity> vi auguro una buona giornata
<akis24> a te :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dario123> ciao... ce cristian?
<Dario123> volevo far vedere una cosa a cristian
<cagias> ciao ho un problema. ho installato sul mio pc con 1.5 gb di ram e un processore da 1 ghz athlon ubuntu 14.04 lts ma mi va molto lento. allora ho scaricato la iso di xubuntu e l'ho masterizzata su un dvd. posso fare l'installazione direttamente da ubuntu?
<glpiana> cagias, avvii il pc impostando il boot da dvd
<glpiana> !installazione | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cagias> si scusami e' vero. pero' io ho un dvd sata che ho adattato al pc tramite adattatore.
<cagias> non riesco a trovare la voce nel boot ioniziale
<glpiana> cagias, perchè non fare una usb?
<cagias> cioe'?
<glpiana> cagias, allora, ricominciamo: come hai installato ubuntu?
<cagias> ubuntu l'ho installato da un cd che ho trovato in edicola e poi mi ha fatto fare aggiornamento
<glpiana> cagias, ecco, versione di ubuntu installata?
<cagias> 14.04 lts
<glpiana> cagias, quindi era un dvd, non un cd
<glpiana> cagias, e dove lo hai inserito il disco per procedere con l'installazione?
<cagias> la versione dell'edicola era 11.10
<yarid> da cd non dvd ?
<glpiana> cagias, è da 11.10 sei andato avanti ad aggiornamenti?
<cagias> si
<cagias> tramite internet
<glpiana> cagias, allora invece di installare, visto che non riesci ad avviare il lettore esterno, perchè non installi il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop?
<glpiana> cagias, poi al login scegli di avviare xubuntu (xfce) invece di unity (ubuntu)
<cagias> ma ogni volta devo selezionare oppure mi rimane solo xubuntu?
<glpiana> cagias, una volta selezionato rimane quello fin che non cambi
<cagias> ok allora vado sul sito e scarico xubuntu desktop?
<glpiana> cagias, no, nessun sito. da terminale: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cagias> scusami ma non sono pratico. ho capito ora.
<cagias> grazie se ho problemi vi riscrivo.
<utente50> ciao a tutt@, sto cercando di far funzionare la chiave Bpiol delle Poste per firmare digitalmente documenti, ma non ci riesco. Anche sul forum ubuntu non ho trovato soluzioni. Qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con questa chiavetta ?
<glpiana> utente50, io no. inseriscila e poi nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<utente_> ciao a tutt@, sto cercando di far funzionare la chiave Bpiol delle Poste per firmare digitalmente documenti, ma non ci riesco. Anche sul forum ubuntu non ho trovato soluzioni. Qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con questa chiavetta ?
<glpiana> utente_,  io no. inseriscila e poi nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | utente_
<ubot-it> utente_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<utente_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10370703/
<glpiana> utente_, fai lo stesso col comando lsusb
<utente_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10370734/
<glpiana> utente_, puoi accedere alla chiavetta come fosse una unità disco?
<utente_> si, quando la inserisco si aprono due finestre, in una c'è un file:  launcher_linux.bat .
<glpiana> utente_, ok, apri un terminale, scrivi: cd /media              poi dai : l
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> poi dai: ls
<glpiana> utente_, dimmi cosa vedi
<utente_> "cdrom" e "utente" scritti in blu
<utente_> nella cartella c'è anche
<utente_> scusa
<glpiana> utente_, scivi: cd utente
<glpiana> *scrivi
<utente_> nella finestra c'è anche una cartella Linux 64
<utente_> scritto
<glpiana> utente_, ora dai: ls           e dimmi cosa vedi
<utente_> "0000-0001" e "disk"
<glpiana> utente_, se hai già idea di quale delle due sia la chiavetta in questione dimmelo, se no deducilo dando: ls 0000-0001             e ls disk
<utente_> ls disk
<glpiana> utente_, è disk?
<utente_> si
<glpiana> utente_, cd disk
<glpiana> utente_, ora, il tuo sistema è 32 o 64 bit?
<utente_> 64 bit
<glpiana> utente_, scrivi: ls
<utente_> l'ho scritto prima ls  . . .
<utente_> mi riesce "0000-001" e "disk"
<utente_> scusa 000-0001
<glpiana> utente_, ti ho scritto di dare: cd disk
<utente_> questo quello che esce : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10370992/
<glpiana> utente_, scrivi: ./launcher_linux.bat
<utente_> esce questo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10371016/
<glpiana> utente_, cosa ti ha chiesto?
<utente_> niente
<glpiana> utente_, scrivi whoami    e dimmi cosa risponde
<yarid> ho trovato questo , ma senti glpiana : http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26874/java-errore-classnotfoundexception
<glpiana> yarid, lo aveva già trovato akis24 , ma lì leggo che il programma si avvia, mentre a lui no
<utente_> risponde "root"
<glpiana> utente_, perchè stai esgeuendo roba da root?
<utente_> perchè è sbagliato ?
<glpiana> utente_, sì, è sbagliato. non puoi usare l'utente normale?
<utente_> allora rifaccio da utente normale
<jester-> come fa ad avere root in ubuntu
<jester-> da sudo su?
<yarid> infondo diceva ( quello che ha risolto provvisoriamente ) anche come installare ... ma come gli stai dicendo tu e' meglio ;)
<utente_> risponde con una finestra, con scritto domanda : "Attenzione: questo sistema non ha abilitati tutti gli effetti grafici necessari al corretto funzionamento del programma.
<utente_> Si desidera provare ad abilitarli ora?"
<utente_> rispondo si ?
<jester-> eh come approvi la licenza?
<jester-> se non se ne esce
<glpiana> yarid, l'utente diceva di avviare quel file bat, e a lui era bastato. qui mi pare di no
<yarid> okkey :)
<rocco> buongiorno
<Guest35815> ho
<Guest35815> installato ubuntu sul mio
<Guest35815> mac book pro 13 9.2 metà 2012
<Guest35815> non funziona la rete wifi
<Guest35815> e inoltre non mi fa scaricare il pacchetto delle ingue
<Guest35815> per poter impostare quella in italiano
<b00k3r> giorno
<N3mo> Qualcuno può aiutarmi a rimuovere un programma dal pc?
<dario11111> ce cristian?
<gioelez> Ciao, ho una domanda riguardao chiedi.ubuntu-it, posso chiedere qui?
<antoniolecce> c'è qualcuno?
<antoniolecce> ubot sei moderatore?
<antoniolecce> vorre sottoporre a voi un problema che ho avuto con un aggiornamento di ubuntu
<antoniolecce> sabato dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento, non si avvia più ubuntu, la schermata è nera..
<antoniolecce> qualcuno di voi mi può dire qualcosa in merito?
<antoniolecce> grazie
<Juary> Salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere questo problema con gli aggiornamenti? http://pastebin.com/6VZqiAZU
<luca76> buonasera  qualcuno puo darmi  informazioni su  ubunt
<cristian_c> luca76, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> lusuhard, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lusuhard> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/dys93irz
<cristian_c> deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<cristian_c> # deb-src http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<cristian_c> ???
<cristian_c> lusuhard, che ci fanno queste righe?
<lusuhard> cristian_c le ho aggiunte per un programma non supportato
<lusuhard> cristian_c secondo te le devo togliere?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ma quelli sono sempre repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non server italiano
<cristian_c> lol
<lusuhard> cristian_c secondo te sono loro il problema?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, poi se paciocchi, non stupirti che si rompa apt
<cristian_c> lusuhard, cancella quelle righe
<cristian_c> salva il file e ricarica
<lusuhard> cristian_c grazie, ora funziona
<cristian_c> lusuhard, evita di pacioccare con il sources.list in futuro
<lusuhard> cristian_c signorsì!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lusuhard, lo dico per te, anche
<lusuhard> cristian_c ho detto di si, forse ci voleva un faccino :)
<lusuhard> cristian_c grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> lusuhard, di niente
<niccoloco> ciao a tutti
<niccoloco> ho un problema con il grub del dual boot
<cristian_c> spiega
<niccoloco> ho comprato un lenovo con preinstallato windows 8
<niccoloco> dopodichè ho installato ubuntu 14.4 dopo aver partizionato il disco con gparted, creando una partizione dati a cui possono accedere i due sistemi operativi
<niccoloco> il problema è che, sebbene in gparted si vede la partizione con windows, all'avvio del pc mi legge solo la partizione con ubuntu e la avvia in automatico
<cristian_c> niccoloco, il fastboot è attivo?
<niccoloco> non credo...
<niccoloco> ho disattivato il security boot
<cristian_c> niccoloco, controlla anche da windows
<cristian_c> niccoloco, perché l'hai disattivato?
<niccoloco> in che modo?? non riesco ad accedere a windows
<niccoloco> ho disattivato il security boot altrimenti leggeva solo windows
<cristian_c> niccoloco, in che senso 'leggeva solo windows'?
<niccoloco> che si avviava in automatico windows e non ubuntu
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ma scusa, come hai eseguito l'installazione?
<niccoloco> adesso ho un boot da 47mb, i due sistemi operativi, una swap da 8gb e una partizione dati
<niccoloco> con boot repair mi da queste info: GPT rilevato. Creare una partizione BIOS-Boot (>1MB, filesystem non formattato, flag bios_grub). Ciò può essere effettuato tramite l'uso di strumenti come Gparted. Provare nuovamente.
<niccoloco> Oppure si può riprovare dopo aver attivato l'opzione [Partizione /boot/efi separata:].
<cristian_c> niccoloco, fai vedere la situazione di gparted in live
<cristian_c> comunque continuo a non capire il senso della disattivazione del secure boot
<cristian_c> niccoloco, quale file .iso avevi scaricato?
<niccoloco> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<niccoloco> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<niccoloco> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori
<niccoloco> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<niccoloco> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<niccoloco> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<cristian_c> niccoloco, no privato
<niccoloco> ok
<cristian_c> niccoloco, fai vedere la situazione di gparted in live
<cristian_c> niccoloco, quale file .iso avevi scaricato?
<niccoloco> come faccio a farti vedere gparted in live??
<cristian_c> niccoloco, posta una schermata
<Tutuchiara> scusate ma come faccio ad aggiornare ubuntu 13.10 a 14.04.2 LTS?
<cristian_c> Tutuchiara, ti compare l'avviso di avanzamento di sistema?
<Tutuchiara> NO
<cristian_c> Tutuchiara, forse perché i repository sono andati offline
<Tutuchiara> e cosa faccio ora?
<cristian_c> Tutuchiara, controlla in aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> posta eventualmente una schermata
<Tutuchiara> grazie finalmente me l'ha trovato grazie
<niccoloco> file:///home/niccolo/Scrivania/Schermata%20da%202015-02-23%2016:46:16.png
<cristian_c> Tutuchiara, fai sapere se l'avanzamento va a buon fine
<cristian_c> !image | niccoloco
<ubot-it> niccoloco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<niccoloco> http://i.imgur.com/ECpfaUN.png?1
<dario111111> cristian_c è tutto il giorno che ti cerco
<niccoloco> non so quale file .iso ho scaricato che era di un amico...
<cristian_c> dario111111, potevi domandare in chat lo stesso
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ma l'hai masterizzato tu?
<niccoloco> eravamo insieme si
<dario111111> cristian_c: allora ho fatto tutto
<dario111111> cristian_c:ho installato sia windows che linux e ho fatto le partizioni come abbiamo stabilito ieri
<cristian_c> niccoloco, hai una situazione strana
<cristian_c> niccoloco, hai ancora il dvd?
<dario111111> cristian_c:stamattina mi sono svegliato presto per fare tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<niccoloco> no
<dario111111> cristian_c:mo ti mando lo screenshot
<cristian_c> niccoloco, 1) quel 1 e passa GB non allocato cosa rappresenta?
<cristian_c> niccoloco, 2) dove hai installato il grub?
<cristian_c> niccoloco, 3) quel sda3 a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> niccoloco, digita: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> niccoloco, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | niccoloco
<ubot-it> niccoloco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ah, ma non in live
<dario111111> cristian_c: http://s8.postimg.org/rzfbccsol/Screenshot_23022015_16_53_58.png
<niccoloco> 1) e 3) erano la stessa partizione che non riesco ad allocare dato che era dedicato alla reinstallazione di windows
<Luca898789> salve a tutti
<Luca898789> avrei una richiesta importante
<Luca898789> siccome ho impostato sul mio router
<cristian_c> dario111111, ok, visto
<Luca898789> iDND
<dario111111> cristian_c:beh? che te ne pare?
<cristian_c> dario111111, la sda1 l'hai trovata tu?
<cristian_c> dario111111, mi pare che comunque hai installato
<dario111111> cristian_c:quella va fatta per forza per windows
<ziocarissimo> salve non riesco ad avviare alcune app su ubuntu 14.02, app preinstallate come transmissions, mi avete consigliato di reinstallare il sistema, ma utilizzando il live cd, senza installare niente, non si avviano lo stesso anche nella prova iniziale di ubuntu che viene seguita dall'installazione non so che fare comincio a pensare forse all'hardwarew v
<ziocarissimo> ecchio
<Luca898789> quali sono i migliori DNS che migliorano la velocità di connessione per xbuntu, e aprono tutte le porte di internet?
<dario111111> cristian_c:sì ho installato tutto e partizionato... mi dici se ho partizionato giusto anche come dimensioni?
<Luca898789> e ne posso aggiundere altri nella proprietà della connesione??
<jester-> ziocarissimo: non si è capito un casso
<cristian_c> dario111111, dici che la sda1 in ntfs serve a windows, o la crea windows automaticamente?
<niccoloco> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<niccoloco> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<niccoloco> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori
<niccoloco> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<niccoloco> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<niccoloco> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<dario111111> cristian_c:la crea in automatico
<dario111111> cristian_c:ma ti piace?
<cristian_c> dario111111, non deve piacere a me
<cristian_c> deve funzionare
<cristian_c> dario111111, se funziona tutto, ok
<dario111111> cristian_c:lo spazio che ho dato a linux guarda... vedi se va bnene
<ziocarissimo> jester- allora il 70% delle app che scarico e alcune preistallate non si lanciano, mi avete consigliato di reistallare ubuntu, dopo averlo disinstallato, con il cd di ubuntu questa volta ho fatto' prova ubuntu' e le stesse app non si avviavano neanche da live cd
<niccoloco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10373734/
<Luca898789> quali sono i migliori DNS che migliorano la velocità di connessione per xbuntu, e aprono tutte le porte di internet?
<dario111111> jester-:tu sei esperto?
<jester-> de che
<ziocarissimo> jester- app tipo traismission
<cristian_c> dario111111, dipende dalle tue esigenze
<jester-> Luca898789: i dns non aprono nulla. tramutano l'url in numero ip
<cristian_c> dario111111, se 20 gb per le applicazioni ti vanno bene...
<dario111111> cristian_c: dici che sono pochi?
<cristian_c> niccoloco, io intendevo gparted
<cristian_c> ah, no, ho visto, scusa
<dario111111> cristian_c: non installo tantissimi programmi... solo le cose essenziali
<ziocarissimo> jester- si è capito adesso?
<jester-> ziocarissimo: che fa transmission
<Luca898789> jester-, spiega meglio per cortesia??
<ziocarissimo> jester- sei o no un tecnico?
<Luca898789> di sicuro aumentano la velocità?
<cristian_c> niccoloco, digita: uname -a
<dario111111> jester-: secondo te vanno bene 20gb per la root?
<cristian_c> dario111111, ok, allora se ti va bene così...
<niccoloco> Linux bedduzzo 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:36:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> Luca898789: balle http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_DNS
<dario111111> cristian_c: ma è una domanda.... dico... non installo tanti programmi... l'essenziale... secondo te va bene??
<jester-> dario111111: piu che bene
<dario111111> jester-:ok grazie...
<jester-> ziocarissimo: cosa cmbina tranmission
<jester-> combina*
<ziocarissimo> client bittorrent preistallato nel sistema ubuntu
<dario111111> jester-: io ho fatto 20gb la root e 30gb la home.... e la swap 5gb che ho 4gb di ram... buono no??
<jester-> dario111111: lo spazio serve alla home e dipende poi da cosa ci metti
<ziocarissimo> mi tocca il fatto che una app preinstallata non si lanci ne da live cd neanche dopo aver installato il sistema completamente
<dario111111> cazzo che bomba sto linux però.... e mi sono fatto due anni co quel cesso di windows quando potevo mettere linux
<jester-> dario111111: se poca roba per / vanno bene anche 12 gb
<dario111111> jester-:nella home non ci metto nessun file.. solo quelli che si autogenerano per i programmi....
<jester-> quasi il triplo dello spazio che occuapa i sistema appena installato
<cristian__c> niccoloco, scusa, ma quel sda3 è in ext4
<Luca898789> jester-, sinceramente io ho appena impostato i dns di google invece di lasciare quelli automatici isp e fatto pure un test di velocità, la velocità è aumentata un pò, e apro pure certe pagine oscurate
<cristian__c> niccoloco, non ho capito il nesso con winz e non ho capito neanche lo spazio non allocato
<ziocarissimo> jester- quando lo lancio rimane l'icona su launcer ma non si avvia niente
<ziocarissimo> jester- e questo succede per il 70 % delle app che scarico
<jester-> Luca898789: se il dns funza bene le pagine si aprono nel tempo giusto non è che migliori la velocità di un download per esempio
<jester-> ziocarissimo: lancialo da teminale e vedi se da erorri
<niccoloco> la parizione non allocata e l'sda3 erano la stessa partizione su cui c'era il programma per reinstallare windows, che non potendo unire ad altre partizioni ho lasciato non allocato
<ziocarissimo> non succede propio niente se lo lancio dal terminale
<ziocarissimo> mi riesce la riga di comando
<niccoloco> con boot repair ho fatto delle prove per capire se il problema poteva essere quello
<dario111111> jester-: allora vanno bene 30 gb alla home??? non ci devo mettere nessun file.... solo quelli che si autogenerano per le configurazioni dei programmi
<jester-> dario111111: vanno bene
<Luca898789> jester- ma allora in pratica e termini papali, cambiare i dns a cosa serve?
<jester-> Luca898789: se quellli che passa i provider funzano non serve a nulla
<cristian_c> niccoloco, quindi hai eliminato una partizione di windows?
<jester-> Luca898789: non è che si hai una banda del menga la migliorino
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ma poi perché in ext4?
<ziocarissimo> jester- è il 3 giorno che vi pongo lo stesso problema e nexuno mi da una mano
<dario111111> jester-:quindi tutto a posto? sia root da 20gb che home da 30gb non devo modificare niente?
<jester-> ziocarissimo: come lo hai installato
<Luca898789> funzionano bene, ma io li ho cambiati, e mi accorgo che vado un pò meglio
<jester-> dario111111: nu
<ziocarissimo> ubuntu? tramite boot
<jester-> dario111111: devi solo dire al'installer come usarle
<Luca898789> è ho meno censure su alcuni siti
<niccoloco> si con il mio amico abbiamo fatto il casino di eliminare la partizione per reinstallare windows pensando non fosse necessaria.
<jester-> ziocarissimo: come hai installato transmission
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ora che ci fai con quello spazio?
<dario111111> jester-: ma gia ho intallato tutto... guarda... http://s8.postimg.org/rzfbccsol/Screenshot_23022015_16_53_58.png
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ma che partizione era?
<jester-> ziocarissimo: si capisce pernchè nessuno ti risolve
<ziocarissimo> maaaa cheee?? l'hai capito che trainsmission è una app preistallata in ubuntu??
<niccoloco> al momento quello spazio non lo uso
<niccoloco> GPT rilevato. Creare una partizione BIOS-Boot (>1MB, filesystem non formattato, flag bios_grub). Ciò può essere effettuato tramite l'uso di strumenti come Gparted. Provare nuovamente.
<niccoloco> Oppure si può riprovare dopo aver attivato l'opzione [Partizione /boot/efi separata:].
<jester-> dario111111: a parte non allocata che non dovebbe stare li che problema hai
<niccoloco> dato che boot rapair mi dava queste info ho pensato di usarlo a tal uso
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ok, ma dove hai installato il bootloader/grub?
<jester-> niccoloco: installondo winz deleti le partizioni e ne ricrei ua nuova er winz e si arrangia lui a fare la sda1 boot in fat
<ziocarissimo> 3000 mila tecnici in chat nexuno che mi caga
<ziocarissimo> assurdo questo supporto
<jester-> ziocarissimo: come sono assurdi i trolli come te
<cristian_c> !pazienza | ziocarissimo
<ubot-it> ziocarissimo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ziocarissimo> nerd del cazzo che so quei termini
<jester-> dario111111: se hai installato hai qualche problema?
<dario111111> jester-:volevo sapere se avevo fatto le partizioni delle dimensioni giuste o devo ricambiarle
<niccoloco> cristian_c in sda1
<jester-> dario111111: la / è giusta la home dipende dalle esigenze. io ne una da 250 gb ma possono bastare anche 10
<cristian_c> ziocaro, se ti calmi se ne parla
<jester-> cristian_c: trolla
<niccoloco> quindi jester- mi consigli di installare winz??
<ziocaro> jester- banna sto cazzo rikkione
<jester-> niccoloco: direi di si, serve sempre
<ziocaro> tu e i trol
<dario111111> jester-: ti ripeto... non devo metterci nessun dato mio nella home... solo quelli che si autogenerano per i programmi... vanno bene 30 gb?
<jester-> dario111111: allora va bene
<jester-> male che vada esaurisci lo spazio
<dario111111> ok ora il problema è un altro
<dario111111> o meglio sono due i problemi
<dario111111> 1) devo rendere la partizione dati in NTFS che si automonta per farci i link
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ok
<dario111111> 2) non so perché gli screenshot che salvo con xubuntu se li apro da iwndows mi danno problemi
<cristian_c> niccoloco, però ancora non capisco il senso del secure boot disattivato
<cristian_c> <niccoloco> GPT rilevato. Creare una partizione BIOS-Boot (>1MB, filesystem non formattato, flag bios_grub). Ciò può essere effettuato tramite l'uso di strumenti come Gparted. Provare nuovamente.
<jester-> dario111111: per la ntfs basta che la monti e fai un simlink nella home
<cristian_c> niccoloco, io il flag lo vedo da un'altra parte
<jester-> per gli shot non so se winz apre i png
<dario111111> jester-:il symlink ho visto che si può fare anche da ubuntu tewak
<niccoloco> dove??
<dario111111> jester-:si li apre, ma mi da errore di file non trovato o nome troppo lungo
<jester-> dario111111:  ma li apre e li vedi o no
<dario111111> jester-: no non li vedo
<jester-> dario111111: prova a rinminarli con nome semplice tipo sticazzi.png
<dario111111> jester-: forse salva il nome in modo strano, ma non si può cambiare nome sto vedendo
<niccoloco> scusa cristian_c ma il secure boot non è un sistema di sicurezza di windows 8 che non permette ad altri sistemi operativi di avviartsi???
<dario111111> jester-:ok allora dopo per quando riavvio provo
<jester-> in linux lo cambi il nome
<dario111111> jester-: intendo di defualt l'app non mi fa scegliere il nome predefinito
<jester-> dario111111: lo rinomini dopo averlo fatto
<dario111111> jester-: ok questo vediamolo dopo.. intanto per fare quella cosa di prima devo modificare il file fstab?
<niccoloco> dove lo vedi il flag cristian_c?
<jester-> dario111111: per montare la partizione ntfs al boot si ma la puoi montare anche dal filemanger
<jester-> una volta montata il link funza
<jester-> anzi penso la puoi montare direttamente nella home
<dario111111> jester-: comunque ho isto che i symlink si fanno anche da ubuntu tewak
<jester-> dario111111: la monti nella home al boot ed eviti altre manovre
<jester-> fai una cartella nome ntfs per esempio
<jester-> poi in fstab aggiungi una riga
<cristian_c> niccoloco, ubuntu a 64 bit supporta il secure boot
<cristian_c> !fstab | dario111111
<ubot-it> dario111111: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<dario111111> jester-: in che senso?? sono un pippa in questo
<cristian_c> niccoloco, io lo vedo su quella ext4
<jester-> UUID=12102C02102CEB83 /home/sticassi/ntfs  ntfs      silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8        0       0
<jester-> UUID lo devi trovare con blkid
<cristian_c> dario111111, intanto prova a leggere la guida
<jester-> dario111111: che partizione è la ntfs
<niccoloco> cristian_c è vero, è quello che stavo provando a fare, ma non so come formattarla
<cristian_c> niccoloco, sempre da gparted , se non ti serve
<dario111111> ho letto ma non spiega come fare
<cristian_c> in live, però
<jester-> dario111111: sda3?
<dario111111> jester-:me lo fai tu?
<cristian_c> dario111111, o se è già smontata, puoi pure farlo dal sistema
<dario111111> jester-:la partizione dati che ho fatto
<jester-> dario111111: eh
<jester-> qual'è
<cristian_c> niccoloco, o se è già smontata puoi pure farlo dal sistema
<dario111111> jester-:  http://s8.postimg.org/rzfbccsol/Screenshot_23022015_16_53_58.png
<jester-> dario111111: sda3?
<dario111111> jester-:sì sda3
<jester-> dario111111: apri un terminale
<niccoloco> cristian_c si lo posso fare tranquillamente ma quella parte come posso usarla?? e dove metto il bios grub??
<dario111111> vai aperto
<jester-> dario111111: come la vuoi chiamare la cartella dove montare la ntfs
<dario111111> jester-:in che senso cartella scusa?
<dario111111> jester-: mi sa che non ci stiamo capendo
<jester-> dario111111: bisogna creare una cartella dove montarla
<cristian_c> niccoloco, intanto,  prova a riattivare il secure boot
<jester-> dario111111: poi vedi che capisci
<jester-> dario111111: come la chiami ntfs liliana sticassi............
<dario111111> jester-: ma devo montare per forza l'ìintera partizione o anche solo una cartella che sta in sda3?
<dario111111> jester-: chiamiamola "partizione dati"
<cristian_c> dario111111, ma non è in /media/dario/Volume?
<dario111111> cristian_c:sì sda3
<jester-> dario111111: bè è piu comodo e sciverai e leggerai quello che ti serve e non influisce sullo spazio della home
<cristian_c> intendevo il punto di montaggio
<dario111111> jester-: ok mi fido... allora.. mi fido... considera che io non voglio usare la home di ubuntu
<dario111111> cristian_c: boh... non ci capisco
<cristian_c> dario111111, se la apri con il file manager la trovi lì
<jester-> dario111111: la home la devi avere per forza o non funza un  cazzo quindi i dati i porni e altro li metterani nella nfts
<dario111111> comunque sto linux è uno spettacolo... ho messo il dualboot pensando di usarlo raramente invece penso userò solo linux ora
<dario111111> jester-:si la home la tengo già.. è quella da 30GB .... hai visto no??? però non voglio usarla per i dati... i dati voglio metterli nella partizione dati in ntfs perciò voglio creare l'automont
<dario111111> cristian_c: sì ma mi serve l'automont
<jester-> dario111111: avrai cura di copiarli nella ntfs
<dario111111> jester-:non mi hai capito
<jester-> dario111111: nome per la cartella?
<jester-> dario111111: ho capito benissimo
<dario111111> jester-:io poi voglio rindirizzare le cartelle documenti, immagini, scaricati musica ecc ecc che ci sono nella home, voglio rindirizzarle a quella partizione ntfs
<dario111111> jester-:questo si può fare anche da ubuntu tweak poi.... però mi sa che serve l'automont no?
<jester-> dario111111: i conf per le app vanno per forza in cartelle nascoste nella home per il resto imposti di mettere nella ntfs
<jester-> madu
<dario111111> jester-:sì certo
<jester-> dario111111: se segui ok altrienti ti arrangi
<dario111111> jester-:vai facciamo sono pronto :)
<jester-> nome per la cartella
<dario111111> jester-:grazie mille sei un grande
<dario111111> jester-: "partizione dati"
<jester-> evita nome separati dati o DATI va meglio
<dario111111> ok allora sceglilo tu
<jester-> la vuoi in minuscolo o miuascolo
<dario111111> ma io poi questa cartella con questo nome devo crearla anche nella partizione in ntfs sda3 o no?
<jester-> dario111111: mkdir dati
<dario111111> jester-:maiuscolo
<jester-> alloara mkdir DATI
<dario111111> jester-: un nome complesso non solo dati... facciamo PARTIZIONEDATI... ok?
<jester-> dario111111:  puoi chiamarla anche teresina
<dario111111> ok allora do il comando
<nico11> Ciao ho installato ubuntu ma lagga molto
<dario111111> dario@dario-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$ mkdir PARTIZIONEDATI
<dario111111> dario@dario-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$
<jester-> dario111111: adesso dai sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<dario111111> jester-: /dev/sda3: LABEL="Volume" UUID="FC74BCAE74BC6D50" TYPE="ntfs"
<jester-> dario111111: hai xubuntu?
<dario111111> sì xubuntu
<dario111111> nonostante ho un i3 4gb ram mi piace xfce
<nico11> Ciao ho installato ubuntu ma lagga molto
<jester-> come si chiama l'editor di xubuntu
<dario111111> mo ti dico
<dario111111> jester-: Mousepad
<jester-> dario111111: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<dario111111> ok ora?
<cristian_c> nico11, su quale pc?
<nico11> Sony Vaio laptop con Windows 7 preinstallato
<cristian_c> nico11, mi sembra di aver già letto del problema?
<cristian_c> *,
<jester-> dario111111: il tuoi user come si chiama
<nico11> Si ma nn ho avuto risposta
<dario111111> jester-: si chiama Dario
<jester-> dario111111: incolla sotto la stringa che ti scrivo
<nico11> Perché mi si é scaricata la batteria
<cristian_c> nico11, mi sembra che ti sia stato risposto pure
<jester-> dario111111: UUID=FC74BCAE74BC6D50 /home/Dario/PARTIZIONEDATI  ntfs    silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8        0       0
<nico11> Nn ho potuto leggere
<dario111111> jester-:dove lo incollo di preciso?
<nico11> Comunque cs potrei fare
<jester-> dario111111: nel file fstab che hai aperto con mousepad
<jester-> dario111111: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<dario111111> jester-: sì ma c'è già altra roba dentro.... dove lo metto??
<jester-> sotto
<dario111111> ok
<dario111111> fatto
<jester-> poi accertati che il cursore sia sotto all'altima riga prima di sallvare
<dario111111> ora ?
<cristian_c> nico11, eh, sì, ti avevo pure risposto sabato
<jester-> se hai copiato salva e fai vedere nel paste le modifiche
<cristian_c> VPCW12J1E
<cristian_c> nico11, il netbook
<nico11> Si cm ho detto mi si é scaricata la batteria we non ho potuto leggere
<cristian_c> Processore Intel® Atom™ N280
<dario111111> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374428/
<jester-> dario111111: ok dai sudo umount /dev/sda3
<nico11> Si
<jester-> dario111111: e  mount /dev/sda3
<jester-> nico11: con quel processore e tutto il resto intonato vuoi che non lagghi?
<dario111111> jester-: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /home/Dario/PARTIZIONEDATI: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> nico11, e ci hai messo unity?
<jester-> dario111111: abbiamo sbagliato qualche datol user è Dario o dario
<jester-> o altro
<dario111111> jester-: sì forse con la minuscola
<jester-> dario111111: ls /home
<cristian_c> !requisiti | nico11
<ubot-it> nico11: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<nico11> Cs dovrei fare
<dario111111> jester-: dario  lost+found
<jester-> dario111111: sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<jester-> correggi Dario con dario
<cristian_c> nico11, se ci metti unity, lagga di sicuro
<nico11> I requisiti li supera per il sistema ma non per unity
<cristian_c> nico11, hai guardato i requisiti?
<dario111111> fatto
<jester-> laggherà pure un po con lubuntu
<dario111111> jester-:fatto
<cristian_c> nico11, allora mettici una versione più leggera
<cristian_c> nico11, tipo xubuntu
<jester-> dario111111: salva e ridai mount /dev/sda3
<cristian_c> o lubuntu ancora più leggera
<dario111111> ok
<dario111111> è andato a capo senza fare niente
<jester-> dario111111: entra in PARIZIONEDATi e controlla
<dario111111> jester-: c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<dario111111> jester-: sei un grande
<jester-> ok fatto
<dario111111> jester-: grazie mille!!!!!!!1
<jester-> de nada
<nico11> E quale sarebbe lubuntu più leggero
<jester-> dario111111: hai capito cosa si è fatto?
<dario111111> grazie davvero
<dario111111> jester-: sì... abbiamo detto a quel disco di montarsi in quella cartella....
<jester-> esatto
<cristian_c> nico11, lubuntu è più leggere di xubuntu e xubuntu è più leggere di ubuntu
<jester-> dario111111: e la troverai montata la boot
<jester-> al
<cristian_c> nico11, ma lubuntu è più spartano, xubuntu è più completo
<dario111111> jester-: ora posso cambiare i link delle varie documenti, immagini ecc che ho nelle home con delle cartelle omonime che sono lì?
<cristian_c> dario111111, per ulteriori problemi, come sempre, consulta il wiki di ubuntu
<jester-> puo capitare che cliccando la monti in allra cartella e il link non funzerebbe
<jester-> dario111111: imposterai firefox e palle varie di salvare li dentro
<nico11> Quale mi consigli
<cristian_c> nico11, provale tutte e due in live
<cristian_c> quella che ti pare meglio , la installi
<jester-> nico11: quanta ram?
<nico11> 1Gb
<jester-> nico11: vai di lubuntu
<jester-> con xubuntu e quel procio sei tirato
<nico11> Se ho problemi con lubuntu posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<dario111111> jester-:ecco mo che ho fatto
<jester-> dario111111: mo che hai fattomanda cassetta di birra
<jester-> nico11: certo, sempre ubuntu è cambia solo il vestito
<dario111111> jester-: ahahaha
<dario111111> jester-: http://s27.postimg.org/8c0f2dx8j/image.png
<nico11> Ok
<cristian_c> !derivate | nico11 queste sono le derivate ufficialmente supportate
<ubot-it> nico11 queste sono le derivate ufficialmente supportate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<nico11> La grafica è abbastanza buona?
<jester-> dario111111: mo te la giochi come ti pare
<cristian_c> nico11, lubuntu è spartano assai
<jester-> nico11: accettabile e abbastanza configurabile
<dario111111> jester-:ma non funziona però
<jester-> dario111111: cosa non funza
<cristian_c> nico11, xubuntu è più completa
<jester-> dario111111: copia un file dalla home nella dati
<dario111111> jester-:hai visto il link?
<jester-> dario111111: eh e cartelle le hai create tu?
<cristian_c> dario111111, non è male quell'opzione
<cristian_c> però è ubuntu tweak
<cristian_c> dario111111, mi raccomando vacci piano con i ppa
<jester-> dario111111: che centra il tweak
<cristian_c> se non stai attento ti ritrovi il sistema ko
<dario111111> jester-:si sono cartelle mie quelle e vorrei che quelle della home di defualt puntassero a quelle lì mie che sono in sda43
<jester-> dario111111: devi impostare i vari client di salavare li dentro
<jester-> dario111111: non fare casino
<jester-> è la soluzione ottimale quella appena adottata
<jester-> dario111111: non puoi fare un simlink ext4 in una ntfs
<dario111111> ok grazie
<dario111111> non si può???
<dario111111> non si può linkare da ext4 a nfts?
<jester-> dario111111:  elemntare la cosa. impsti i client di salvare li dentro
<dario111111> ok grazie lo stesso
<jester-> quello che non salva lo sposterai a mano
<dario111111> mo non è che ho fatto casini facendo quella cosa?
<cristian_c> dario111111, fai un po' di test
<jester-> dario111111: no so che cazzo hai fatto col tweak
<cristian_c> vedi se va
<jester-> se hai fatto dei link toglili
<dario111111> jester-: ok mo riavvio per vedere se al riavvio funzionano sennò li tolgo
<dario111111> jester-: grazie
<dario3333> jester-:ma io ti amo
<dario3333> jester-:è venuto una bomba
<dario3333> ora sto da windows invece e mi trovo tutti i file sincronizzati
<dario3333> dopo ritorno a linux e mi ritrovo tutte le modifiche.... ottimo proprio... ottimo assai
<cristian_c> nico11,
<dario3333> cristian_c:grazie pure a te per ieri
<dario3333> è bello assai così il PC... vi ringrazio proprio tanto e penso userò solo linux mo....
<PreppyRock> ciao. h si riattiva?o avviato il sistema e non mi appare più il desktop. dalla mia home vedo che c'è tutto. come
<PreppyRock> si riattiva? grazie
<jester-> PreppyRock: non ti appare piuil desk in che senso?
<PreppyRock> ciao jester- hai presente la scrivania con le mie iconcine? ecco.. nisba vuoto...
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, cos'hai fatto?
<jester-> PreppyRock: la barre le hai?
<PreppyRock> jester-, asapello  mi sa che ho riavviato e non ho rammentato di toglier ela spunta salva la sessione corrente, così adesso il desk non c'è più
<cristian_c> lol
<PreppyRock> jester-, bare del pannello? sì certo, altro specifica meglio...
<jester-> PreppyRock: unity?
<PreppyRock> no xfce jester-
<PreppyRock> xubuntu
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, a parte la sessione, hai pacioccato?
<jester-> PreppyRock: la barra in alto e la ciofeca dock in basso ci sono?
<PreppyRock> jester-, la ciofega in basso che sarebbe? (mi appartiene per caso?) none non c'è il pannello inferiore
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, non mi pare proprio... aggiornamenti di routine... nulla di che
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, apri un terminale
<jester-> PreppyRock: eh il pannello in basso
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, digita: sudo apt-get update
<PreppyRock> jester-xubuntu ne ha solo 1 di pannello in alto o in basso... ed io quello installai,
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, jester forse intendeva la dock in stile mac os x
<cristian_c> !paste | PreppyRock
<ubot-it> PreppyRock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> PreppyRock: dovrebbe avere la barra in alto e la dock in basso con le icone
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, su pastebin
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, none non ce l'ho quella roba.leggo le wiki per evitare casini
<PreppyRock> su pastebin che c'incollo? l'update?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, sì
<PreppyRock> mom che non ha finito un ip non si aggiorna... cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<PreppyRock> mo' ti faccio vede' cristian_c
<PreppyRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375210/ ecco qua
<PreppyRock> jester-, che gli fo'? (non nel senso di dario, nel senso di risolvere)
<jester-> PreppyRock: non capisco cosa ti manca sul desktop
<jester-> se tutto e parte
<cristian_c> ok
<PreppyRock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375210/ ecco qua  cristian_c
<PreppyRock> jester-,  meno che il pannello superiore tutto, in pratica c'è nulla blu
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, riavvia xfce-panel
<jester-> PreppyRock: prova a rinominare la cartella .conf nella home
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, riavvia xfce4-panel
<gallo54> ciao posso avere informazioni
<cristian_c> !chiedi | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PreppyRock> jester-, per lanciare i giochini vado su scrivania e lancio da lì
<cristian_c> lol
<gallo54> vorrei installare  ubuntu su  windows 7  ultimate  diviso in  due partizioni  con dvd  posso
<jester-> gallo54: ???
<gallo54> per provre se e  meglio di  windows
<gallo54> se qualcuno  puo spiegarmi
<jester-> gallo54: installare dentro a winzoz con wubi è sconsigliabile, si installa su partizione
<gallo54> ok aspettate torno tra  5 min
<jester-> gallo54: i due non sono sositutivi ma alternativi e winz puo sempre servire, per quello si consiglia di tenerlo in duaboot
<PreppyRock> jester-, castella .config .conf non c'è
<jester-> PreppyRock: si sbagliato io: .config yè
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, riavvia xfce4-panel
<PreppyRock> xfce4-panel xfce4-panel: Un'altra istanza è già in esecuzione  cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora non è scomparso del tutto
<PreppyRock> jester-, devo riavviare?
<jester-> PreppyRock: basta un termina sessione e rientrare
<PreppyRock> e che lla cristian_c ne so... nella scrivania c'è nu
<PreppyRock> lla
<PreppyRock> nella scrfivania c'è nulla cristian_c  (scusa)
<PreppyRock> jester-, provo a riavviare con il config rinominato
<gallo54> ma  posso masterizzarlo su dvdvd  rw  se mi date  un link  di  come fare io  ho un  acer  64  bit
<jester-> !installazione | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gallo54> e un casino non e facile ho paura  di rivanere qualcosa
<LostInMyHead> gallo54, Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica ci sono tutti i passaggi con immagini, se hai dubbi chiedi su quei dubbi
<gallo54> ok ma  basta un dvdrw  poi altra domanda posso conettermi dopo in lan
<LostInMyHead> basta un dvd o anche una pendrive
<LostInMyHead> meglio (molto) se ti connetti subito
<LostInMyHead> e ti consiglio di provere il sistema prima di installarlo
<LostInMyHead> puoi provarlo da usb o cd senza toccare minimamente la memoria del pc, senza che tale prova abbia effetti sul pc e sul suo contenuto
<LostInMyHead> così ti fai un'idea gallo54
<gallo54> devo  comprarmi un chiavetta
<gallo54> da quanti gb  serve
<LostInMyHead> va bene anche il dvd
<LostInMyHead> non è obbligatoria la chiavetta
<krabador> !usbwin | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<LostInMyHead> e solo per risparmiare il dvd, ma un dvd costa pochi cent, comprare una pen di più
<gallo54> a ok  bene   ma mi mantiene tutti i driver
<gallo54> sia  di       wifi  e  lan
<LostInMyHead> cosa significa?
<krabador> gallo54, "ma mi mantiene tutti i driver" rispetto a cosa?
<gallo54> che quando  ho  cabitao sistema operativo  ho  dovuto rinstallare tutti i  driver
<gallo54> ma sto windows  mi fa schifo
<krabador> gallo54, l'hardware lo gestisce il kernel, ma alcune cose possono dover essere installate
<krabador> come le wireless broadcom
<gallo54> ecco io  ho quella
<krabador> o se vuoi il driver nvidia o amd , ufficiale, delle schede video
<krabador> gallo54, le broadcom,vanno installate successivamente all'installazione , molto facilmente
<krabador> gallo54, fa un supporto di installazione, mandalo in "prova ubuntu senza installare" in modo da vedere se addirittura puoi usare la broadcom tramite il driver contenuto nel supporto di installazione
<krabador> da impostare lanciando un comando
<gallo54> devo  cancellare  il dvd rw
<krabador> in quel modo, cosi' come se ti connettessi ad un cavo lan, installeresti consentendo gli aggiornamenti dal web, ed al riavvio, avresti la wireless installata
<gallo54> e vedere  se     mantiene  i driver
<gallo54> a ok   via lan  va
<krabador> gallo54, non viene "mantenuto niente" , semmai puo' essere reimpostato
<gallo54> ok  per  la  verione a  64  bit
<gallo54> mi date il link
<gallo54> me lo studio
<krabador> gallo54, come mai , hai vari spazi, tra una parola ed un altra... ?
<gallo54> scusami  hai  ragione
<gallo54> comunque scarico  ubuntu   64  bit  poi lo masterizzo su dvdrw  poi lo lancio  dal  boot
<gallo54> e faccio  prova
<horus> buonasera a tutti
<horus> avrei un problema con ubuntu
<horus> con chi posso parlare?
<krabador> poni la domanda
<horus> in pratica dopo aver cercato di fare l'aggiornamento alla versione 14.
<horus> l'aggiornamento si è bloccato
<horus> e non funziona più il software center
<krabador> horus, 14 quale?
<horus> 14.04 credo
<krabador> horus, 14.04 lts  -  14.10
<krabador> horus, cosa avevi prima dell'aggiornamento?
<horus> purtroppo non uso questo pc da parecchio
<horus> ora non partono più nell'ordine: gestore aggiornamenti, gestore pacchetti, software center
<horus> 10.04 lts
<horus> 12.04
<horus> 14.04
<horus> allora
<horus> avevo ed ho 12.04
<horus> lts
<horus> e volevo aggiornare a 14.04 lts
<krabador> horus, in presenza di customizzazioni, e software installati tramite ppa, ci sono problemi con la procedura di salto di versione
<horus> me ne sono reso conto
<horus> posso fare qualcosa per ripristinare?
<krabador> horus, carica la console di ripsitino, selezionando la seconda voce dall'alto in grub e la voce "ripristino" ,dal menu che appare
<krabador> horus, connetti con un cavo lan il pc
<krabador> selezioni la voce networking,  per abilitare la rete
<krabador> selezioni poi dpkg
<horus> ok
<nico11> Ciao ho xubuntu da poco e vorrei sapere se ci sono le stesse applicazioni di ubuntu
<krabador> si
<nico11> E le posso installare negli stessi modi con le stesse estensioni
<krabador> "negli stessi modi con le stesse estensioni" installazione si, estensioni dipende
<nico11> Cioè
<krabador> cioè, spiegati
<nico11> Tu spiegati cioè l'estensione è quella
<krabador> è difficile fornire supporto se l'utente non fa capire cosa ha intenzione di fare
<Kaos_One> salve a tutti :D sono nuovo del giro e vorrei sapere l'indirizzo di chi ha supervisionato ubuntu 10.04 LTS e che l'ha definita STABILE perchè ormai è la terza volta che per un motivo o per un altro ubuntu decide di bloccarsi all'avvio.. la volta scorsa ci stava, si è spento il pc durante l'aggiornamento.. ma adesso ho solo installato un tema e non ci credo che basta un tema per mettere in ginocchio un OS!
<cybernova> !chat | Kaos_One
<ubot-it> Kaos_One: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kaos_One> nono è un problema serio.. come faccio a risolverlo?! mi si blocca all'avvio ed è la seconda volta che lo fa.. l'ultima volta ho risolto reinstallando tutto ma non ho voglia di installare l'os per un TEMA...
<cybernova> Kaos_One, è la versione desktop o server?
<Kaos_One> desktop.. gnome 3.. l'ho installata oggi stesso.. sono stato tutto il giorno a personalizzarlo ed ora puff non mi parte.. si blocca sul caricamento
<cybernova> Kaos_One, la versione desktop è fuori supporto da più di 1 anno, quindi per problemi entra in -chat
<Kaos_One> O.o per la 14.04?
<cybernova> Kaos_One, ma leggi quello che scrivi?
<relon> salve a tutti
<Kaos_One> lol ahahhhaha sbagliato un numero :') sorry
<krabador> Kaos_One, è che perdi tempo tu e perde tempo chi legge
<relon> ragazzi ho un problema serio con ubuntu vi prego di aiutarmi, perchè io con il pc ci lavoro....
<krabador> relon, e lavori con ubuntu?
<krabador> relon, esponi il problema
<relon> in pratica oggi vado ad installare ubuntu e inizia a darmi problemi con il wifi
<relon> mi disconnetteva, mi richiedeva sempre la password, spariva l'elenco reti
<relon> allora ho provato a seguire soluzioni che ho trovato online
<relon> sono andato su impostazioni di sistema e poi su driver aggiuntivi
<relon> e sotto il modello della mia scheda wireless era selezionata la voce "
<relon> Non utilizzare questa periferica"
<cybernova> relon, da terminale: lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | relon
<ubot-it> relon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<relon> allora ho tolto la spunta da li e l'ho messa sull'altra voce che non ricordo cosa diceva
<relon> da quel momento la mia scheda wifi è morta
<relon> cybernova: non posso fare il comando perchè sono da windows
<relon> se entro su ubuntu non ho connessione
<relon> potrei entrare con il telefonino ma non potrei pastare lo stesso :S
<cybernova> relon, che scheda wireless è? nel caso serve sempre avere un metodo di connessione alternativo per installare eventuali driver
<Carlin0> relon, ma non hai un cavo ethernet ?
<relon> no
<relon> ho solo il wifi
<relon> (al momento)
<krabador> relon, hai installato ubuntu oggi, ricordi se hai bloccato via hardware la periferica nel precedente sistema operativo?
<relon> no
<relon> sono nel precedente sistema operativo...win7
<krabador> non te lo ricordi o non l'hai fatto nel modo piu' assoluto?
<relon> no non ho bloccato niente via hardware con il precedente sistema operativo
<Carlin0> relon, e da live cd funzionava il wifi ?
<krabador> relon, puoi comunque fornire il modello della wireless?
<relon> io ho installato ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<relon> allora il modello dovrebbe essere....spetta
<Carlin0> anche da chiavetta ha sempre la live
<relon> è una scheda di rete broadcom
<Carlin0> !bcm | relon
<ubot-it> relon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> certo che per essere uno che ci lavora col pc e non hai un cavo eth
<krabador> relon, entra qui dal live, visto che hai una pendrive usb
<relon> ho un cavo eterneth ma ora non posso usarlo perchè è nell'appartamento di fianco dove stanno dormendo
<relon> io uso il pc dal mio ufficio durante il giorno e la sera dal portatile a casa
<relon> una storia lunga e complicata
<krabador> relon, per quanto lo possa essere, se non entri qui con quel sistema, in live, non ti si puo' che segnalare link di guide, come quella appena postata
<cybernova> relon, torna quando hai il cavo ethernet perchè così non è che si possa fare molto
<relon> comunque anche dal live non ho internet perchè come ho scritto sopra la mia scheda wireless è morta
<Carlin0> relon, ma ha idato una occhiata al link che ti ho postato ?
<relon> nel senso che network manager non la riconosce più
<relon> si quel link l'ho già seguito alla lettera
<krabador> relon, dal live, apri software-properties-gtk, abilitala, e vedi se rimane stabile rispetto a quanto non faccia nell'installazione dell'os
<krabador> relon, e le broadcom, non funzionano tutte nello stesso moto
<krabador> *modo
<relon> ora provo ad entrare datemi 3minuti
<relon-phone> Niente il wifi é morto
<krabador> relon-phone, rfkill list
<relon-phone> Non posso entrare con ubuntu qui
<krabador> relon-phone, rfkill list, e posta il risultato , anche con un immagine, quii
<krabador> !image | relon-phone
<ubot-it> relon-phone: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<relon-phone> Aspetta ci sono riuscito
<kaos_help_me> hola man :D sono con irssi da terminale.. è l'unica cosa che mi consente di fare ubuntu in questo momento.. ho eliminato i file in .config ma nada non parte.. idee??
<krabador> kaos_help_me, descrivi "non parte"
<kaos_help_me> si avvia e rimane con i tre pallini bianchi e il logo di gnome.. ma non fa altro resta fisso così
<relon-phone> Con la live la scheda wireless viene vista dal sistema
<relon-phone> Ma mi cade di continuo la connessione e non riesco ad entrare
<krabador> kaos_help_me, premi e, al grub, cancella quiet splash, premi f10
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<kaos_help_me> ora provo e ti dico
<Carlin0> vedi dove si ferma + che altro
<kaos_help_me> yep ;)
<relon-phone> Allora devo fare 2 cose:
<krabador> relon-phone, recapitarci sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> viene prima di quelle 2
<relon-phone> 1 devo riuscire a selezionare do not use the device da additional drivers
<relon-phone> Ok sec
<kaos_help_me> ehm.. shutdown non funge.. come spengo? ahahhahahahaah
<Carlin0> kaos_help_me, sudo poweroff
<krabador> kaos_help_me, non c'è da ridere
<krabador> se l'hai già mandato e s'è bloccat o
<relon-phone> Come faccio a pastare l'output?
<krabador> relon-phone, se sei connesso con pastebin
<krabador> !paste | relon-phone
<ubot-it> relon-phone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> se no, con un'immagine
<krabador> !image | relon-phone
<ubot-it> relon-phone: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<relon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<relon> sono riuscito ad entrare da ubuntu
<relon> vediamo se riesco a rimanere connesso almeno il tempo di pastare
<relon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378713/
<relon> avete visto_
<relon> ?
<Carlin0> non sembra così instabile però relon
<krabador> relon, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<relon> ma lo devo fare dalla live?
<krabador> no
<krabador> dal sistema
<relon> e come faccio a fare update se non ho connessione dal sistema?
<krabador> relon, quando avrai un cavo
<relon> ok ma puoi dirmi solo una cosa?
<krabador> relon, altrimenti, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot#Accesso_al_sistema
<krabador> quando hai fatto,manda il comando che ti ho dato
<Kaos_help_me> trovato :D era nascosto bene però ahahahaahha adesso sto cercando di mettere la foto su imgur e poi vi mando il link
<relon> grazie krabador
<relon> ma spiegami solo una cosa prima
<Kaos_help_me> http://imgur.com/AkKo3tO
<Kaos_help_me> questo è il punto in cui mi si blocca...
<relon> da software & updates nella scheda additional drivers come faccio a mettere la spunta su do not use the device?
<relon> se lo faccio e clicco su Apply change non mi cambia niente...ritorna tutta come prima
<krabador> relon, manda il comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> Kaos_help_me, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<Kaos_help_me> devo eliminare tutto? O.o
<Kaos_help_me> oh shit.. :(
<krabador> !ripristino | Kaos_help_me
<ubot-it> Kaos_help_me: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Kaos_help_me> asp che lo apro ahahaha
<Kaos_help_me> quindi cancello tutte le cartelle o faccio il ripristino?!
<krabador> Kaos_help_me, ti ho palesato le possibilità
<krabador> a te la scelta
<Kaos_help_me> se la prima non funge provo la seconda...
<krabador> Kaos_help_me, con il primo resetti gnome3, se hai ubuntu-gnome
<Kaos_help_me> ma con la prima perdo solo le configurazioni giusto?
<Carlin0> yep
<Kaos_help_me> ora resetto :D
<relon> :S
<krabador> Kaos_help_me, con il primo resetti gnome3, se hai ubuntu-gnome
<relon> avete letto qualcosa di quello ho scritto? Oppure cadendo ho scritto all'aria?
<krabador> sei uscito alle 23:57
<relon> non ho il timestamp da web................
<relon> sapresti dirmi solo come cambiare quell'opzione?
<krabador> relon, hai mandato il comando che ti ho dato?
<relon> no sono ancora da live
<relon> devo riportare assolutamente l'opzione a Do not use the device.....sapresti dirmi un metodo alternativo per farlo?
<krabador> relon, te l'ho datoo
<Kaos_help_me> ok cancellato tutto.. riavvio e vi faccio sapere :D
<kaos_help_me> niente da fare.. è andato avanti con l'avvio ma si blocca comunque.. un minuto e posto la foto
<krabador> kaos_help_me, hai driver proprietario?
<kaos_help_me> si e si ferma su acpi ok.. la foto è qui imgur.com/dm6tve9
<krabador> kaos_help_me, rimuovi il driver proprietario
<kaos_help_me> come? D:
<krabador> se mi dicessi quale...
<kaos_help_me> ho i driver proprietari nvidia testati..
<relon> krabador
<relon> mi dice
<relon> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<relon> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<Carlin0> apt-get purge ~nnvidia
<krabador> kaos_help_me,  sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaos_help_me> O.o oh shit...
<krabador> kaos_help_me, da recovery o tty
<kaos_help_me> tty sarebbe terminale di emergenza quando non parte xorg? ahahah perchè io sono da quello :D
<krabador> kaos_help_me, che c'è da ridere? basta che hai accesso root
<kaos_help_me> sono tornato ai tempi di sabayon e dei suoi scherzetti.. sisi ho accesso da root.. rido per sdrammatizzare
<krabador> relon, relon manda l'altro pezzo del comando , riavvia e prova
<kaos_help_me> no aspetta.. il secondo comando mi mette unity... :c
<krabador> kaos_help_me, ah, giusto
<krabador> lascialo perdere
<kaos_help_me> cosa?
<krabador> non mandare sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kaos_help_me> passo direttamente a cancellare il file di xorg?
<krabador> kaos_help_me, si
<kaos_help_me> dice che non esiste...
<krabador> ok
<krabador> kaos_help_me, si manda nel caso ci fosse
<krabador> kaos_help_me, riavvia
<kaos_help_me> ah.. ok asp
<Kaos_One> krabador, risolto :D ora però vorrei capire una cosa.. il problema erano i driver nvidia o le configurazioni?
<Carlin0> + probabile i driver
<krabador> driver in corrispondenza di cambiamenti nel sistema
<krabador> i proprietari ogni tanto fanno a cazzotti con l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> Kaos_One, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kaos_One> ed io che avevo scelto quelli testati per stare tranquillo..
<Kaos_One> uhm... dice che alcuni pacchetti non corrispondono con l'hash
<Kaos_One> per l'esattezza la traduzione in inglese
<krabador> Kaos_One, i proprietari testati non danno problemi, ma possono darli in corrispondenza di cambiamenti successivi alla loro installazione
<krabador> Kaos_One, manda il pastebin dell'errore che ricevi
<Kaos_One> ok
<Kaos_One> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10379311/
<Carlin0> ridai l'update
<Kaos_One> vuoi tutto l'output? perchè la parte finale è sempre questa
<krabador> Kaos_One, se hai di nuovo errore, va a cambiare server dei repositories, con software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona italia
<krabador> metti il server con garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torna nel terminale e rimanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kaos_One> da l'errore anche con il server garr.it...
<krabador> Kaos_One, ok, allora metti quello con crazy
<Kaos_One> adesso funge :D
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kaos_One> dato :)
<Kaos_One> adesso dovrebbe fungere tutto?
<krabador> Kaos_One, da quando avevi quell'errore, il sistema non effettuava piu' gli aggiornamenti
<Kaos_One> ma come mai vedeva gli hash sballati?
<krabador> Kaos_One, di tanto in tanto succede
<krabador> bisogna controllare
<Kaos_One> adesso provo a riavviare.. unica domanda il comando per evitare che parta la luminosità al massimo?! mi ricordo che uno aveva lo stesso problema ed era un parametro da passare a grub..
<krabador> Kaos_One, ne sono diversi
<Kaos_One> tipo? perchè è davvero fastidiosa come cosa..
<krabador> Kaos_One, ls /sys/class/backlight/
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-24
<krabador> posta il risultato
<Kaos_One> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<krabador> Kaos_One, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aggiungi video.use_native_backlight=1  in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<krabador> salvi , chiudi, sudo update-grub
<krabador> riaviii
<Kaos_One> ora provo.. grazie mille :D senza il tuo aiuto avrei reinstallato per la terza volta.. :D
<Kaos_One> niente da fare.. continua a reimpostarsi come vuole lei..
<krabador> Kaos_One, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> acpi_backlight=vendor  in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<krabador> salvi chiudi , sudo update=grub
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> ^
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> Kaos_One, fa una cosa, posta il contenutdo di /etc/default/grub
<Kaos_One> aaahhhhh asp avevo sbagliato io.. avevo modificato linux e non linux_default..
<Kaos_One> ora riprovo come prima e poi se non va riprovo questo
<krabador> non dimenticarti sudo update-grub
<Kaos_One> fatto riavvio
<Kaos_One> ho provato entrambe le soluzioni e nessuna sembra funzionare.. :c
<krabador> percio' ti ho detto "ce ne sono diversi"
<Kaos_One> già.. :/
<krabador> Kaos_One, ovviamente io do per scontato che inserisci il parametro nella posizione giusta e mandi sudo update-grub
<krabador> Kaos_One, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> pastebin
<Kaos_One> sisi
<Kaos_One> asp ora lo faccio
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10380079/
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> salvi chiudi sudo update-grub riavvii
<Kaos_One> riavvio :D
<Kaos_One> niente da fare.. ancora nada
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=linux"
<krabador> salvi chiudi sudo update-grub riavvii
<Kaos_One> uhm.. ora mi ritrovo con la tastiera sminchiata..
<krabador> Kaos_One, scusami, una volta avviato, al di la del valore di partenza, la regolazione della luminosità funziona?
<Kaos_One> la regolazione funziona il problema è che mi parte al massimo e mi acceca
<krabador> Kaos_One, cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<krabador> pastebin
<Kaos_One> non esiste..
<krabador> ls -la /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<Kaos_One> idem..
<krabador> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Kaos_One> non esiste proprio.. :/
<krabador> prima hai detto che  ls /sys/class/backlight/    ti ha dato acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<krabador> ls -la /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/
<krabador> deve dare un risultato
<Kaos_One> adesso mi da solo intel_backlight
<Kaos_One> non capisco dove sia finito l'altro..
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> salvi chiudi sudo update-grub riavvii
<Kaos_One> ok asp
<Kaos_One> adesso è tornato acpi
<krabador> ls -la /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/
<Kaos_One> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10380382/
<krabador> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Kaos_One> 100
<krabador> Kaos_One, tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 5
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> Kaos_One, tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 50
<Kaos_One> il fatto è che.. quel file adesso è settato a 10 o meglio va di pari passo con il fatto che vario la luminosità..
<Kaos_One> però temo che si sballi ad ogni riavvio :c
<krabador> Kaos_One, max è a 100 o a 10 ?
<Kaos_One> max a 100 actual 12 brightness 12
<krabador> tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 40 riavvia
<Kaos_One> mi ha alzato automaticamente la luminosità
<krabador> ma è meno del massimo ?
<Kaos_One> meno del massimo per ora.. adesso riavvio
<Kaos_One> stessa storia torna come prima..
<krabador> Kaos_One, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Kaos_One> capito :'( devo inserire il comando di prima non è vero?!
<krabador> echo valorechetipare /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<krabador> salvi riavvii
<krabador> echo valorechetipare /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness    va prima di exit 0 , non commentato
<Kaos_One> sisi lo so.. :) è l'uscita dal programma senza errori
<krabador> enjoy.
<Kaos_One> speravo di non dover ricorrere a script ma amen l'importante è che funga :D l'ho settato a 15 che mi sembra perfetto ora riavvio
<krabador> non è uno script
<Kaos_One> è un comando a fine avvio no?
<krabador> è un comando d'avvio
<krabador> molti settaggi, cosa vuoi che siano ?
<Kaos_One> giusto.. :)
<Kaos_One> non sarebbe meglio se utilizzassi il comando tee al posto di echo? perchè all'avvio non è cambiato niente sempre al massimo
<krabador> echo valorechetipare > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<krabador> ">"
<Kaos_One> perfetto :D ho risolto con lo script.. è un po' bruttino da vedere nel senso che a metà dell'avvio cambia bruscamente la luminosità ma mi accontento :) tee non funziona a quanto pare mentre echo si.. mancava solo ">" per quello al primo tentativo non fungeva :D
<Kaos_One> grazie mille per la tua disponibilità krabador :)
<krabador> echo valorechetipare > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<krabador> ">"
<krabador> te l'ho scritto in contemporanea all'uscita
<krabador> bene, buon sistema
<Kaos_One> allora mi sa che non mi era arrivato ahahaha grazie ancora :D ora posso finalmente riposare.. buonanotte :)
<krabador> buoanotte
<krabador> *buonanotte
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> giorno
<gallo54> buongiorno potrei avere informzioni  come  masterizzare e usare  ubuntu  come sistema operativo in  dual boot con windos 7  ultimate  64   bit  computer acer notebook aspire 5750g
<akis24> !installazione | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> gallo54: troverai tutte le informazioni che ti servono se hai altri dubbi chiedi qui
<gallo54> ok   ma l'immagine  iso  posso masterizzarla  con cd  burner xp
<akis24> gallo54: comunque prima di installare una volta creato il dvd o usb di installazione prova da live che tutto funzioni  .. si puoi usare cd burner
<akis24> !masterizzazione | gallo54
<ubot-it> gallo54: masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<gallo54> ok   da live  cosa intendi scusa
<gallo54> io non sono molto pratico
<akis24> gallo54:  il dvd o usb che creerai
<gallo54> ok ti  seguo
<akis24> gallo54:  all'avvio seleziona l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare " e accertati che funzioni tutto grosso modo
<akis24> gallo54: successivamente una volta provata troverai comunque l'opzione per installarla
<gallo54> posso sempre  usarla comq   se  far  partire  da  seven   ho  ubuntu
<gallo54> non scade  vero
<akis24> gallo54: puoi decidere cosa far partire una vola installato in dual boot
<akis24> volta*
<gallo54> da     boot f  12   nel mio caso
<gallo54> scusami  ma  non sono tnto esperto
<akis24> gallo54: qunado installerai all'avvio avrai un menu di scelta per avviare windows o ubuntu
<gallo54> ok  creo la iso
<gallo54> se  ho   dubbi  chiedo
<akis24> gallo54: se intendi invece l'avvio iniziale del dvd o usb dovrai selezionarlo manualmente  all'avvio del pc come dici tu
<gallo54> ok   comincio a scaricarrmi la  iso
<akis24> gallo54: comunque dai una lettura alla guida di installazione ti aiutera' molto
<gallo54> ok  mi rimetti il link  per favore
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Matt_91> buongionro a tutti non riesco a configurare samba su ubuntu, il client dice che non ha le autorizzazioni per accedere alla cartella
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> Matt_91, controlla i log, meglio ancora usa la gui di samba
<cristian_c> se il client è su linucs
<Matt_91> cristian_c, il cleint è su android, un app che sincronizza cartelle
<Matt_91> mo controllo i log del server smba
<Matt_91> cristian_c, pensavo mi avessi abbdandonato XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c, non ho log
<Matt_91> cristian_c, ho solo il log che il server samba è partito
<cristian_c> Matt_91, quindi il problema è lato client o lato server?
<Matt_91> server
<Matt_91> cristian_c, che credenziali devo mettere per il client? le mie o ce ne sono altre che la guida sul wiki non è chiara?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, quale ubuntu hai sul server?
<Matt_91> la LTS la 14.04
<Matt_91> cristian_c, installo system-config-samba
<Matt_91> che ho visto che hai fatto un info in chat XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, su unity?
<cristian_c> o command line
<Matt_91> cristian_c, stano.... io ho fatto la condivisione da nautilus ma in questo system-config-samba non risulta.... sarrà questo il problema?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, in nautilus si usa il client
<Matt_91> cristian_c, mo provo a fare la condivisione da questo system-config-samba
<cristian_c> il server o paciocchi i file di conf, oppure da gui
<Matt_91> cristian_c, no si possono anche creare le condivisioni
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il server crea le condivisioni
<cristian_c> nautilus lo usi sul client per collegarti al server
<Matt_91> cristian_c, e allora che serve il "condividi" nelle opzioni di una cartella su nautilus? :)
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non so, può essere
<cristian_c> io ho sempre usato il file manager per collegarmi in remoto
<Matt_91> cristian_c, funziona uguale che con nautilus.... ufff
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il log di samba devi guardare
<Matt_91> cristian_c, non c'è nnt
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma dove hai guardato?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, /var/log/samba
<Matt_91> cristian_c, mi parla solo del server avvioato e basta
<cristian_c> ci sono un sacco di file dentro
<Matt_91> cristian_c, 0 di 0
<cristian_c> quale file hai aperto?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, tuti, sono 6
<Matt_91> cristian_c, riavviare?
<Matt_91> che dici cristian_c ? però mi scoccia
<cristian_c> Matt_91, riavvia, ma comunque i file mo te li dico
<cristian_c> Matt_91, log.smbd e log.nmbd
<Matt_91> cristian_c, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=22495
<cristian_c> Matt_91, io ho molti più i file, comunque i due segnalati ci sono
<ViCe95> Salve,ho problemi con network-manager
<Matt_91> cristian_c, si man non contengono nulla se non il log che il server è stato avviato XD
<Matt_91> mo riavvio
<cristian_c> Matt_91, tutti e due?
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<Matt_91> cristian_c, riavvio :P
<cristian_c> Matt_91, riprova e poi pastebinna i log
<cristian_c> e anche il file di conf
<Matt_91> cristian_c, cambia nnt
<Matt_91> cristian_c, ti pasto tutto
<cristian_c> ViCe95, che problema?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386689/
<Matt_91> cristian_c, e 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386690/
<cristian_c> failed to retrieve printer list: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> qualche info c'è
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ah, no, scusa, lol
 * cristian_c è rinco
<cristian_c>  standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option
<cristian_c> questa è valida, credo
<Matt_91> cristian_c, però mi stranizza che non mi lascia quale utente può accedere e devo fare tutti http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=22496
<cristian_c> Matt_91, hai aperto l'applicazione come utente?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ti sei aggiunto al gruppo samba?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, no non mi sono aggiuno al gruppo samba...
<cristian_c> credo sia per quello
<cristian_c> i file te li fa pacioccare anche senza root solo se ti aggiungi al gruppo samba
<Matt_91> cristian_c, ora mi aggiungo allora
<cristian_c> Matt_91, se ti serve pacioccare la conf, altrimenti lascia com'è adesso
<cristian_c> :)
<Matt_91> cristian_c, paciocco paciocco XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ci metti anche i filmi sul server?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, ero già nel gruppo smabashare
<Matt_91> mha...
<Matt_91> cristian_c, no no
<cristian_c> ok
<Matt_91> ok cosa? se avevo film dovevo condividere? XD
<cristian_c> lol, no no
<cristian_c> Matt_91, dicevo del gruppo samba
<jester-> se non funza non li condividi che scoperta
<ViCe95> cristian_c: scusa, praticamente nm non parte più all'avvio ma devo avviarlo da init.d
<alessand01> ciao a tutti
<alessand01> qualcuno sa dirmi se è chiaro se prima o poi ubuntu supporterà l'intel rapid storage?
<jester-> alessand01: citofonare #ubuntu-it-dev
<ExPBoy> ne dubito
<ExPBoy> non penso che mettano a disposizione i driber
<ExPBoy> *driver
<jester-> se richiedono costoso sviluppo non lo fanno per 1% del mercato
<ExPBoy> qualcosina c'è già comunque
<ExPBoy> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/intelligent-systems/software/rst-linux-paper.html
<ExPBoy> vedi se ti è utile
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ola jester-
<ViCe95> cristian_c: scusa, praticamente nm non parte più all'avvio ma devo avviarlo da init.d
<jester-> ViCe95: cosa
<alessand01> ok, grazie
<ViCe95> jester-: problemi con network manager
<jester-> pare non sia a default se lo devi avviare a mano il servizio
<ViCe95> jester-: esatto questo è successo dopo aver aggiornato
<jester-> ViCe95: installa bum e riattivalo
<ViCe95> jester-: ho provato già nm è presente ma c'è il ?
<jester-> ViCe95: non si avvia il servizio o non hai icona nella barra
<ViCe95> jester-: non si avvia il servizio e la nic non ha ip
<jester-> come lo attivi?
<ViCe95> con /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<jester-> ViCe95: sudo update-rc.d network-manager  defaults
<ViCe95> jester-: dice che già esiste?
<jester-> ViCe95: quindi dovrebbe partire la boot
<gnappo> ciao a tutti
<ViCe95> jester-:  con sysv?
<jester-> ViCe95: avviando il pc dovrebbe essere attivo
<gnappo> sapete come posso fare ad istallare una chiavetta wind sul nuovo sistema operativo
<gnappo> non mi riconosce  la chiavetta
<jester-> gnappo: la monta come dati?
<ViCe95> jester-: dovrebbe ma non parte
<jester-> ViCe95: sudo update-rc.d networking  defaults
<ViCe95> jester-: already exist
<jester-> ViCe95: in teoria è tutto a posto, controlla il router
<ViCe95> jester-: cosa potrebbe fare il router?
<gnappo> command not fund
<gnappo> found
<jester-> ViCe95: e fai sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<jester-> gnappo: cioè?
<jester-> ViCe95: se il rutter ha nat attivo
<gnappo> come si toglie
<jester-> ViCe95: hai collezione di ppa?
<jester-> gnappo: si toglie cosa
<gnappo> il nat
<jester-> gnappo: cosa centra nat col tuo problema
<gnappo> ok
<ViCe95> jester-:  il router ha il nat ,come ppa non so dirti sono quasi 5 anni che non reinstallo
<jester-> gnappo: se monta la usb come dati controlla se dentro ci sono i driver per linux
<jester-> ViCe95: che rilascio hai ora
<gnappo> ultima versone scaricata ieri sera
<ViCe95> gnappo: jester- in effetti ho visto che nella partizione dati delle chiavette vodafone c'è il driver per linux,prova
<jester-> ViCe95: installali
<gnappo> ok provo a scaricarla da vodafone
<jester-> leggi readme o file install
<jester-> gnappo: cosa centri tu con ViCe95
<jester-> [12:32:28] <gnappo> sapete come posso fare ad istallare una chiavetta wind sul nuovo sistema operativo
<ViCe95> jester-: ora ho la 12.04 (sono un pò indietro ) perchè ad ogni aggiornamento succede una catastofe
<jester-> ViCe95: è ancora supportata, quindi reinstalla network-manager se non si riprende non so cosa dirti oltre magari a fare la rete in ip statico
<akis24> ViCe95:  posta il contenuto di   cat /etc/network/interfaces    ci togliamo una curiosita'
<ViCe95> jester-: adesso non ha ip statico ma riserva dhcp nel router
<akis24> !paste | ViCe95
<ubot-it> ViCe95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ViCe95> jester-: sto riavviando per vedere se l'aggiornamento ha funzionato
<jester-> ViCe95: centra nada il router nat abilitato se in dhcp il sistema assegna ip alla rth
<jester-> eth
<jester-> ViCe95: è il sistema che devi mettere in statico nel caso si fosse scassato nat
<jester-> o meglio la negoziazion dhcp
<ViCe95> jester-: comunque con altri pc linux non succede nemmeno con raspberry
<jester-> ViCe95: eh ma se aggiornando si è buggato mica centrano altri pc
<ViCe95> jester-: mi riferivo al nat del router
<jester-> ViCe95: eh ma se dhcp del sistema si è buggato e dialoga a cazzo non va
<jester-> [12:48:58] <jester-> ViCe95: eh ma se dhcp del sistema si è buggato e dialoga a cazzo non va
<jester-> ViCe95: prova a mettere ipv4 in manuale assegnado ip coerente con quello del rutter e gateway il ruttere
<jester-> e che sia ip non già presente nella lan
<ViCe95> jester-: ora posto il cat (questa era la seconda domanda: eth invisibili)
<ViCe95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10387744
<jester-> ViCe95: file interfaces?
<ViCe95> jester-: si
<jester-> ViCe95: come fa a funzionare la lan col file cosi conciato
<jester-> ViCe95: loi ci devono stare solo le prime 2 righe
<jester-> poi setti la rete in network manager, fra l'altro hai manual senza dati
<ViCe95> jester-: funziona xd ci sono vecchie configurazioni per il defunto "modem" alice
<jester-> ViCe95: mica si è conciato cosi aggiornando nè
<jester-> ViCe95: funziona una sega
<jester-> ViCe95: cancella tutto dopo le prime 2 righe
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> poi va bè se non è l'aggiornamento di solito la colpa è della corrente
<ViCe95> jester-: in effetti con la 11.10 da ogni black out compariva una eth
<ExPBoy> ViCe95, ma qual'è lo scopo che vuoi raggiungere con quel file?
<jester-> ViCe95: la 11.10 è di 4 anni fa
<jester-> e rotti
<jester-> ViCe95: secondo me è il tipo che sta fra lo schermo e la sedia che da problemi
<ViCe95> jester-: uso ssh quindi tra la sedia e lo schermo non c'è nessuno xd
<jester-> che un lavoro del genere lo faccia un aggiornamento o la corrente sarebbe come dire che le donne hanno 3 tette
<ExPBoy> wow
<jester-> o che esistono gli alieni
<ExPBoy> preferisco la prima
<jester-> ViCe95: e non hai lo schermo come digiti nel terminale
<jester-> ViCe95: sistema il file che va a posto. in teoria
<ViCe95> jester-: in che senso?
<ViCe95> jester-:  il file l'ho sistemato
<jester-> ViCe95: lasciato solo lo e loopback?
<ViCe95> jester-: si le prime 2 righe
<jester-> controlla in nm come è combinata a rete
<ViCe95> jester-: nm ora mostra solo connessione via cavo ma non fa modificare le connessioni
<jester-> se la wifi non è attiva non le mostra
<jester-> ViCe95: devi sbloccare la gui
<ViCe95> jester-: non ho la nic wifi
<jester-> ViCe95: quindi è normale che non ne veda
<ViCe95> jester-: volevo dire che non mostra le ethx
<jester-> ViCe95: wifi solitamente sono wlan0  1  2 etc etc
<ViCe95> jester-: lo so
<jester-> ViCe95: hai riavviato network-manager e networking?
<ViCe95> jester-: si
<jester-> ViCe95: ifconfig
<ViCe95> jester-: in ifconfig eth0 e lo
<jester-> ViCe95: quindi la vede la eth
<ViCe95> jester-: ora non posso modificare le connessioni dall'icona, ma devo accedere da terminale con nm-connection-editor
<jester-> ViCe95: evidentemente il sistema è un po ciucco
<ViCe95> jester-: ora provo a riavviare (comunque anche con tutte le eth invisibili il nm si avviava al boot)
<ViCe95> jester-: ora è partito al riavvio, grazie
<jester-> ViCe95: e lasasta interfaces
<cristian_c> ViCe95, sì, segui il consiglio, network manager è fatto apposta per prendersi la conf da solo
<cristian_c> e non vuole che ci metta mano
<cristian_c> *ci si
<ViCe95> jester-: cristian_c quello era un vecchio tentativo  di far connettere un "router" alice con pppoe
<jester-> ViCe95: era quello che bloccava tutto
<ViCe95> jester-: bloccava l'avvio automatico ma non quello manuale
<jester-> ViCe95: eh se ti pace fare a mano ritaroccalo
<ViCe95> jester-: con openwrt?
<jester-> dal tarocco non è mai andato a contarla giusta
<jester-> opemwrt è un firmware open per router
<ViCe95> jester-: infatti era un router che si comportava da modem, volelo metterci openwrt ma serve un converitore seriale che al momento non ho
<jester-> ViCe95: per quello devi citofonare mibofra / smibo
<ViCe95> jester-: diciamo che non è più un problema (siccome non funzionava con gli smartphone senza pppoe mio padre l'ha rimpiazzato con un tplink
<Guest46116> aiuto il mio cane sta mangiando la mia gamba come faccio???
<JethroTux> raga qualcuno di voi ha mai provato EDE come d.e?
<dadduni> salve
<dadduni> potrei chiedere una mano a qualcuno?
<akis24> !chiedi | dadduni
<ubot-it> dadduni: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dadduni> ubuntu 14 riconosce la scheda wifi e per un po ha funzionato correttamente poi ha smesso di vedere la mia rete wifi. vede tutte le altre del vicinato ma non la mia (da un giorno all'altro). avete idea di cosa possa essere?
<akis24> dadduni: se vede le altre a maggior ragione dovrebbe vedere la tua sicuro funzioni wifi del router  ?
<jester1-> dadduni: se vede le altre non c'è motivo che non veda la tua
<jester1-> controlla router e quanto sei distante con muri di mezzo
<dadduni> ci sono attaccato al modem senza muri in mezzo
<dadduni> windows la vede la mia rete
<jester1-> dadduni: fai vedere nel pastebin la risposta la comando: iwconfig
<jester1-> !paste | dadduni
<ubot-it> dadduni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dadduni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10389874/  per completezza vi dico che adesso sono connesso con ethernet e che ho cambiato newtowk manager con wicd (dava lo stesso errore anche prima)
<jester1-> dadduni: perchè wicd?
<jester1-> dadduni: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester1-> dadduni: network manager da qualche anno fa egregiamente il so dovere, che rilascio di ubuntu hai
<dadduni> mi è sempre parso più stabile e mi sta più "simpiatico" comunque se volete posso reinstallare network manager tramquillamente. la mia rete di chiama "lovecocco"
<dadduni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10389925/
<jester1-> dadduni: 5 ne vede
<jester1-> possibile che non ci sia la tua, controlla nel rutter che il mac della scheda  non sia bloccato
<dadduni> ok, me ne sono accorto, adesso anche wicd la vede... ma vi assicuro che stammattina non mi potevo connettere.
<jester1-> e togli wicd
<jester1-> e rentalla network-manager e network manager-gnome se usi unity o xubuntu
<dadduni> cio non toglie che anche con network manager mi dava lo stesso problema: qualche voda la vede e qualche volta no. ora mi sono sovuto connettere col cavo per scrivervi invece in uqesto momento sono in wifi
<jester1-> dadduni: non c'è logica che veda tutte le wifi del circondario e non la tua
<dadduni> lo so bene che non c'è logica ed è per questo che vi sto chiedendo aiuto. è la prima volta che scrivo perhe me la sono sempre cavato da solo col pc ma adesso mi serve una mano perchè non so davvero dove sbattere la testa
<dadduni> adesso sono di nuovo connesso con la wifi ma mi succede spesso che adesso funioni per due tre giorni poi cada di nuovo. qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere?
<ang> salve, ho pasticciato con le impostazioni di aggiornamento software ubuntu 14.04 lts. Cosa posso spuntare come predefinito
<krabador> ang, hai pasticciato, e cos'è successo?
<iolpe> hola, ciao a tutti, mi suggerite una riga di comando per visualizzare gli HD interni e le loro caratteristiche
<ang> adesso ho disabilitato tutto e non ricevero aggiornamenti
<iolpe> ciao krabador
<krabador> iolpe, sudo fidisk -l
<iolpe> tnx
<krabador> ang, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<ang> fatto
<iolpe> krabador fidisk -l ???
<krabador> iolpe, sudo fdisk -l
<iolpe> ok grazie, fatto
<krabador> ang, abilita raccomandati e sicurezza importanti
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ang> ok, e in altro software posso lasciare tutto disabilitato, qui si erano aggiunte delle voci per un avanzamento di versione che non ho voluto continuare
<krabador> ang, "si erano aggiunte voci" ?
<ang> apetta ti dico il comando che avevo impartito
<krabador> se non vuoi che ti chieda di passare a versioni successive ubuntu, nella tab aggiornamenti c'è il menu a tendina in basso, "notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu" metti mai
<krabador> ang, si, vai.
<ang> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ang> e i pasticci sono iniziati
<krabador> ang, con quello passi a 14.10
<krabador> se non era tua intenzione
<krabador> perchè l'hai mandato?
<ang> credevo di aggiornare a Ubuntu 14.04.2
<ang> comunque non ho installlato niente
<darkmand> Salve! avrei bisogno di un chiarimento per l installazione di ubuntu su un mio tablet! posso chiedere a voi?
<ang> ho interrotto il terminale
<krabador> ang, no, ubuntu 14.04.2 se aggiorni convenzionalmente il sistema, come sempre, è in automatico
<ang> che imbranato
<krabador> ang, la point release, ovvero .2, viene realizzata per una particità di chi deve installare exnovo
<krabador> in quanto la iso comprende gli aggiornamenti al momento del rilasci
<krabador> che è qualche giorno fa
<krabador> ang, se usi 14.04 , e la tieni aggiornata, hai sempre la point release
<ang> chiarissimo
<ang> che palo ho preso
<krabador> ang, se non hai proseguito con il comando, non è successo niente
<krabador> ang, manda il paste di sudo apt-get update
<krabador> ang, in modo da contollare se ci sono problemi con i repo
<briciola> nuovamente nelle finestre di ricerca vedo solo alcune lettere e non il testo completo
<ang> ora mi trovo dei repo in altro software
<krabador> ang, manda il paste di sudo apt-get update
<krabador> briciola, "nuovamente" rispetto a che tipo di soluzione presa?
<krabador> briciola, per favore , puoi fare uno screenshot del problema
<krabador> !image | briciola
<ubot-it> briciola: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ang> fatto
<ang> lo vedi
<krabador> no, devi incollare il link del pastebon
<krabador> dopo aver premuto "paste"
<ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10391712/
<krabador> ang, allora, hai incollato tutto?
<ang> manca l'ultima riga, il terminale che lampeggia
<krabador> ang, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> pastebin
<briciola> ubot-it    cosa significa 'metti un collegamento in canale
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio_cc> briciola, ubot-it non è "umano"
<krabador> briciola, fai l'upload nel sito, ed incolli qui il link risultante dell'upload del sito
<ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10391787/
<krabador> ang, per favore, mandami uno screen della prima tab a sinistra di software-properties-gtk
<ang> dove è scritto Software per Ubuntu?
<darkmand> chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> ang, si
<krabador> la prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> darkmand, a che proposito?
<darkmand> per l'installazione di ubuntu su un acer iconia w700
<darkmand> cioè vorrei sapere se è possibile installarlo e quale tipo (touch, desktop) e quale versione
<krabador> darkmand, non è un device predisposto a cio' , ma pare si possa fare
<darkmand> davvero si può fare??? sai per caso come?
<darkmand> volevo togliere windows e metterci ubuntu
<darkmand> anche senza dual boot
<krabador> darkmand, il dual boot rappresenta appunto il problema, per il bootloader bloccato del device
<krabador> darkmand, ma sei sicuro che vuoi buttarti ad usare un sistema che non è quello predisposto per quel device?
<darkmand> mmm... ha il uefi, però dovrebbe esserci una versione compatibile con la tecnologia uefi... poi se disattivo il secure boot dovrebbe permettere l installazione no?
<ang> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/heCEsKnQcmzHxnH08H2e
<darkmand> beh il mio windows su quel ibrido mi ha sempre dato problemi.. ora non riesco nemmeno a riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica con i dischi di ripristino! mi da tutto (non selezionabile) per il reset
<darkmand> e volevo metterci ubuntu
<krabador> ang, spunta restricted e multiverse, chiudi correttamente , rimanda sudo apt-get update , e pastebin
<krabador> darkmand, http://community.acer.com/t5/Windows-Tablets/Linux-on-W700/td-p/47489 http://community.acer.com/t5/Windows-Tablets/Acer-Iconia-W700-Wi-Fi-problem/m-p/39495#M4207http://
<krabador> darkmand, 14.10 è quella che ha meno problemi con uefi
<krabador> darkmand, ti consiglio di muoverti in modo da fare tutto quanto dopo aver preso provvedimenti su come ripristinare il sistema stock
<darkmand> ah ook! quindi prima cerco di riportarlo allo stock con win 8 e poi procedo con l istallazione di ubuntu
<darkmand> ok grazie mille krabador!! :)
<darkmand> se ho dei problemi poi ti farò sapere
<ang> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10392101/
<krabador> ang, sudo apt-get dist-upgradr
<krabador> ang, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10392160/
<krabador> ang, se assecondi , aggiornerai il sistema
<ang> ok grazie krabador, posso farti vedere un'altra tab?
<ang> se va bene?
<krabador> vai
<ang> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PiJO6Z7GQPmPl5c7jE7C
<krabador> ti ho scritto prima  a riguardo
<krabador> non hai letto?
<ang> ah scusa devo spuntare anche l'altra voce, vero?
<vin66> buonasera
<krabador> ang, si
<fabio_cc> !ciao | vin66
<ubot-it> vin66: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> ang, importanti e raccomandati, chiudi correttamente
<vin66> come istallo ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !installazione | vin66
<ubot-it> vin66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> ang, premendo ok in basso a destra
<vin66> su un asus 4g
<krabador> vin66, telefono?
<vin66> no netbook
<krabador> vin66, allora lubuntu
<fabio_cc> vin66, probabilmente la scelta migliore è lubuntu, che è più leggera
<krabador> ubuntu è pesante
<fabio_cc> ecco
<vin66> cioè
<vin66> lubuntu
<ang> fatto, aggiornamento cache in corso
<vin66> dove lo scarico
<krabador> vin66, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> vin66, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<krabador> vin66, che cpu ha il tuo netbook?
<vin66> posso scaricarlo si chiavetta
<vin66> vecchiotto
<fabio_cc> !usb | vin66
<ubot-it> vin66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<vin66> grazie
<krabador> vin66, per favore, non un aggettivo, ma il modello
<krabador> in base a quello ti si puo' consigliare di scaricare la versione 32 o 64
<fabio_cc> ...
<krabador> ang, una volta abilitato e chiuso correttamente la finestra, rimanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ang> ok
<ang> credo tuto ok, che ne pensi? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10392317/
<ang> c'è un aggiornamento di libreoffice
<krabador> si ang tutto bene
<krabador> fai gli aggiornamenti e goditi il sistema
<ang> ok, scusami un ultimo dubbio
<ang> in questa tab c'è un po di confusione https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nn4Z8sSPqHWxIOJ3WrwT
<krabador> non c'è un po' di confusione
<krabador> il sistema si è predisposto a fare l'avanzamento
<krabador> e disabilita i ppa
<krabador> che
<krabador> parliamoci chiaro
<krabador> sono altamente sconsigliati
<krabador> in quanto , al di là dell'affidabilità della fonte, e dei criteri di manutenzione
<krabador> se vanno offline, e lo fanno, il sistema non si aggiorna piu'
<krabador> ang, hai libreoffice installato dai ppa?
<ang> era il comando per l'avanzamento a 14.10 come ti dicevo che ha disabilitato
<krabador> ang, si, ma non l'hai disabilitato
<krabador> l'hai chiuso forzatamente
<ang> si
<krabador> chiudere forzatamente porta sempre strascici
<krabador> ang, si, ma non l'hai disabilitato
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> ang, hai libreoffice installato dai ppa?
<ang> si
<ang> percio ho lascito spuntatola voce
<krabador> ang, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> pastebin
<ang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10392460/
<krabador> ang, con tutti quei ppa, è un miracolo che si accenda il pc
<ang> sono tutti disabilitati, tranne libreoffice
<krabador> ang, sono tutti disabilitati a causa del comando di avanzamenti
<krabador> *o
<krabador> quindi per "in questa tab c'è un po di confusione" ti chiedo seriamente cosa intendi
<ang> meglio lascire disabilitati ma posso anche eliminarle credo
<krabador> ang,  non conviene eliminarli, quando hai nel sistema installato pacchetti da essi
<krabador> si disabilitano / rimuovono quando si è rimosso anche il software installato da essi
<ang> ok
<krabador> libreoffice per esempio è anche nei repo ufficiali ubuntu, andresti in conflitto
<ang> sono voci appunto durante l'istallazione di app o di icone da ppa
<krabador> durante l'installazione di app non uffiiciali
<krabador> quanti di questi ppa ha software che attualmente usi nel sistema?
<ang> tutti, ad esempio docky, libreoffice, icone della noobslabs ecc
<krabador> ang, abilitali tutti, chiudi, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e manda pastebin
<ang> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10393135/
<krabador> ang, al momento nessuno di essi è offline
<ang> quindi meglio lasciarli abilitati
<krabador> ang, ma ti consiglio vivamente di servirtene il meno possibile, quantomeno in presenza di problemi causati da essi, spesso non c'è molto da fare
<krabador> ang, il contrario
<iolpe> ho collegato tramite cavo cross ethernet due pc, uno con lubuntu 14.04 l'altro con lubuntu 12.04 da live...  quello avviato in live posso usarlo solo da terminale...   lo scopo è quello di far lavorare photorec sul pc avviato da live... si puo fare?
<krabador> ang, io ti consiglierei di disinstallare il superfluo installato da molti di essi , e rimuovere la fonte
<krabador> ang, in presenza di problemi causati da essi, spesso non c'è molto da fare, e non si da supporto qui
<ang> si, lo so in passato ho dovuto reinstallare tutto, dipendenze irrisolte ecc
<iolpe> !photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<fabio_cc> iolpe, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<fabio_cc> iolpe, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#Photorec
<iolpe> grazie fabio_cc sto andando al leggere
<fabio_cc> iolpe, prego
<ang> ok grazie mille, provvedero'. buona serata Krabador
<krabador> ang, il sistema è tuo, a te la responsabilità di usarlo come vuoi
<fabio_cc> iolpe, non puoi semplicemente avviare con la live il pc in cui devi recuperare i dati?
<krabador> ang, sappi , che se uno solo di essi va offline, e le motivazioni possono essere molteplici, gli aggiornamenti si bloccheranno
<ang> si, lo so, quando mi accade provo a deselezionare una fonte alla volta finche non aggiorna
<iolpe> fabio_cc il pc dal quale vorrei recuperare i dati è proprio quello avviato con la live
<iolpe> ma è compromesso uno dei 2 HD
<fabio_cc> iolpe, allora segui i wiki che ti ho linkato
<iolpe> ho già visto
<iolpe> in realtà non credo che photorec veda gli HD dell'altro pc in rete, ma non sono nemmeno sicuro si vedano tra loro i pc
<iolpe> ho già provato la procedura
<iolpe> ...ma se appena connesso il cavo cross sul monitor delle connessioni mi compariva eth0 e vedevo un traffico di pacchetti e bite.... ora non compare più la connessione eth0
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ma perché devi usare la rete
<fabio_cc> iolpe, avvia in live il pc dal quale devi recuperare i dati
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lavora sul pc, la rete cosa c'entra
<iolpe> nella live non ho photorec all'avvio e, dato che non mi si avvia la parte grafica, dovrei fare tutto da terminale scaricare e istallare photorec ma sopratutto prima riuscire a connettermi
<fabio_cc> iolpe, photorec si installa con sudo apt-get install testdisk
<fabio_cc> iolpe, e si usa da terminale
<iolpe> si, lho già fatto
<iolpe> ma il pc avviato da live dove dovrei usare photorec non è connesso al web e funziona solo senza l'interfaccia grafica
<fabio_cc> iolpe, allora bisogna risolvere questi problemi, è abbastanza impensabile quello che vuoi fare tu, devi avviare la live sul pc da cui devi recuperare i dati
<iolpe> posso solo dare comandi dal prompt di comandi e  vedo molto più complicato connettermi in questo modo
<iolpe> ok fabio_questo è già fatto
<iolpe> la live funziona ma non graficamente
<fabio_cc> iolpe, allora cerchiamo di risolvere questo
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lascia perdere l'altro pc
<iolpe> ehh... ok, proviamo... ma prima proviamo tutti i modi che ti vengono in mente senza doverlo riavviare...... è troppo lento
<iolpe> ci stavamo provando l'altra notte io e krabador a fare sta cosa
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lento con lubuntu? che pc è?
<iolpe> :(
<iolpe> 256 MB di ram
<iolpe> athlon xp amd
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lubuntu, anche se sicuramente non scattante, dovrebbe andare
<fabio_cc> iolpe, versione di lubuntu?
<iolpe> quella avviata ora da live è lubuntu 12.04
<fabio_cc> iolpe, come mai non 14.04 o 14.10?
<iolpe> ma prima, certamente non scattante, quel pc funzionava con xubuntu 12.04
<fabio_cc> iolpe, appunto, credo ci sia qualche problema
<fabio_cc> iolpe, anche perché xubuntu è più pesante
<iolpe> ....sicuramente ho provato a inserire il cd della 14.04... mi sa che non lo leggeva proprio
<fabio_cc> iolpe, in che senso non lo leggeva?
<iolpe> veramente non ricordo xkè l'ho fatto un paio di giorni fa ma mi sembra restasse sempre nero il monitor... non so, ma non arrivavo certamente al nessun menù
<fabio_cc> iolpe, che scheda video hai?
<iolpe> se mi dici un comando da digitare in terminale per avere la risposta te lo dico
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lspci | grep -i vga
<iolpe> cmq sappi che ho avviato aggiungendo al prompt d'avvio vga=785
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ottenendo cosa?
<Graziano> installazione ubuntu su macbook pro
<Graziano> non riesco a far partire il boot da cd
<fabio_cc> !mac | Graziano
<ubot-it> Graziano: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Graziano> grazie
<fabio_cc> Graziano, prego
<iolpe> c'ho messo un po' xkè non trovavo il segno | .... li c'è il keyset  estero  ....
<iolpe> cmq VGA compatible controller ......... rage M AGP "X series (rev 64)
<iolpe> rage M agp 2x
<iolpe> ah    [AMD/ATI]
<fabio_cc> iolpe, lascia perdere il parametro vga=785, invece hai provato con nomodeset?
<krabador> iolpe, è un'eredità?
<iolpe> in ke senso krabador?  no, era di mio cugino ma è ancora vivo :p  solo mi tornerebbe buono se funzionasse anche solo per cose leggere da poco in gaarage
<iolpe> cmq si avevo anche spuntato nomodeset all'avvio
<iolpe> fabio_cc, si avevo anche spuntato nomodeset all'avvio
<fabio_cc> iolpe, e non è partita ugualmente l'interfaccia grafica?
<iolpe> esatto
<iolpe> ti spiego meglio una cosa
<iolpe> quando su quel pc c'era xubuntu
<iolpe> appena installato non si vedeva na mazza... tutto il monitor ke girava e tutto che si vedeva triplo
<iolpe> sono riuscito in non so che modo a settare graficamente la risoluzione minima
<iolpe> e ai riavvii successivi funzionava anke se in alcune schermate preavvio, tipo mi sembra quella dove devi dare la pass, ancora era triplo e girava lo schermo
<iolpe> adirittura però, ora che ci penso aveva un'altra scheda grafica quando feci quell'installazzione
<iolpe> krabador, ke intendevi?
<krabador> iolpe, niente, semplicemente che è un po' datato
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ma allora stiamo parlando del nulla
<iolpe> effettivamente m'è venuto in mente in ultima che poi ho cambiato la scheda grafica
<fabio_cc> iolpe, la vedo dura a far partire lubuntu con quell'hardware, se hai dati importanti puoi sempre collegare quell'hd ad un altro pc, e recuperare tutto con calma
<fabio_cc> tutto si fa per dire
<fabio_cc> recuperare quello che si riesce
<iolpe> :)
<iolpe> no, non c'è nessun problema per i dati
<iolpe> mi avrebbe fatto piacere riuscire a fare quell'operazione via ethernet anche per fare un po' di esperienza
<iolpe> solo se con xubuntu 12.04 funzionava, xkè con lubuntu non dovrebbe?
<iolpe> in r4ealtà questo pc è probabbilmente destinato al garage dove quando faccio qualche lavoretto mi è comodo consultare qualke file o un programma detto autodata e al limite qualche forum
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ti sei risposto da solo, hai cambiato scheda video
<fabio_cc> iolpe, il problema è la scheda video che c'è adesso
<iolpe> puoi spiegarmi il perkè?
<fabio_cc> iolpe, non la riconosce correttamente, non parte nemmeno con i driver generici (nomodeset)
<iolpe> più o meno dovrebbe essere della stessa epoca del pc
<iolpe> ed in più suppongo sia AMD come il resto dell hardwere
<iolpe> la scheda che c'era prima è questa 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<fabio_cc> iolpe, sembra più nuova
<iolpe> ehh ok pasiensa
<iolpe> cmq mi vorrei togliere la curiosità di far capire se si vedono sti 2 pc collegati col cavo cross
<iolpe> c'è un comando per vedere da terminale se sono connessi?
<krabador> ping
<iolpe> ping e poi?
<krabador> ping -c 5 indirizzo
<iolpe> e l'indirizzo qual'è ?
<krabador> iolpe, come si puo' da qui sapere che indirizzo ip ha la macchina ?
<fabio_cc> iolpe, dai il comando ifconfig su entrambre le macchine
<fabio_cc> *entrambe
<iolpe> ahh giusto !
<iolpe> ok, è il mec address ke c'interessa?
<iolpe> xò dal risultato di ifconfig su tutte e due le macchine
<krabador> iolpe, no, l'ip
<iolpe> alla voce eth0 guardando i Mb trasmessi e ricevuti vedo che un traffico tra le due c'è stato
<fabio_cc> iolpe, stai guardando tutto tranne se c'è o meno l'indirizzo IP
<iolpe> infatti, se è ip immagino strutturato 152.080.699.151 no, non c'è in nessuno dei due
<iolpe> c'è il mac address e l'indirizzo inet
<iolpe> inet6
<gunixr> ciao a tutti, qualcuno riesce a cambiare dns su modem dlink?
<iolpe> che è strutturato così... fe80::140:6ff:fe33:ddaa/64
<fabio_cc> gunixr, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/AbilitareConnessione, vedi alla fine della pagina
<fabio_cc> iolpe, su un pc dai: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<fabio_cc> iolpe, sull'altro dai sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<iolpe> ok
<fabio_cc> iolpe, controlla nuovamente ifconfig su entrambi
<gunixr> fabio_cc, ho provato ma non funge
<gunixr> provo a riavviare il pc
<iolpe> mi dice: please don't supply more then one address family
<iolpe> ull'altro dai sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<iolpe> dando così
<gunixr> fabio_cc, ho riavviato e sono andato sul sito degli opendns ma non vanno.
<gunixr> Stranamente però cliccando su informazioni connessione mi dà i dns giusti
<fabio_cc> gunixr, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<fabio_cc> gunixr, allora li stai utilizzando
<fabio_cc> iolpe, su entrambi hai errore?
<iolpe> no, su uno l'ha fatto
<gunixr> fabio_cc, mi dà nameserver 127.0.1.1
<iolpe> su questo va, e vedo anche l'indirizzo da ifconfig
<iolpe> l'altro no
<fabio_cc> gunixr, su informazioni connessione hai detto che sono giusti, allora come fai hai dire che non li stai usando?
<fabio_cc> iolpe, non va su quello in live?
<gunixr> fabio_cc, basta andare su https://www.opendns.com/welcome/ per verificare se si utilizzano gli opendns
<fabio_cc> gunixr, cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<gunixr> non ho quel file
<iolpe> esatto
<gunixr> in realtà non ho la directory dhcp3
<iolpe> non va su quello in live
<fabio_cc> gunixr, cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<fabio_cc> gunixr, ma allora prima cosa hai modificato?
<Ender> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Ender
<ubot-it> Ender: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> iolpe, hai scritto bene il comando?
<fabio_cc> [20:30] <iolpe> su questo va, e vedo anche l'indirizzo da ifconfig
<Ender> ho un problema col grub, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<gunixr> fabio_cc, /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ma cosa vuol dire "su questo va", hai detto che i due pc sono collegati con un cavo cross, come gai ad usare questo?
<fabio_cc> !grub | Ender
<ubot-it> Ender: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabio_cc> gunixr, mi serve il contenuto
<iolpe> fabio_cc si, sicuramente ho scritto e ricontrollato più volte
<fabio_cc> iolpe, questo intendi quello da cui scrivi?
<iolpe> si, mentre quello in live è l'altro dove nn funzia
<iolpe> però scusa
<fabio_cc> iolpe, scusami, hai detto che hai collegato i due pc con un cavo cross, ora mi dici che uno dei due computer è quello da cui scrivi. Mi spieghi come sei connesso da internet?
<fabio_cc> *ad internet?
<iolpe> ero dentro la directori /dev
<Ender> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<iolpe> spe, questo, quello da cui scrivo è connesso a internet, l'altro è in live non va la grafica, e non accetta il cambio ip eth0
<iolpe> ahhh... uso la chiavetta usb
<iolpe> niente
<iolpe> ho provato a ridare il comando da directori sopra ma non è cambiato nulla
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ok
<fabio_cc> iolpe, tranquillo la directory non c'entra
<fabio_cc> iolpe, dovrei vedere l'output di ifconfig del pc in live, magari fai una foto allo schermo
<iolpe> guarda ke non ha molto d'interressante...., qualke mb trasmesso e qualke ricevuto, niente errori, niente collisioni... Scope:link MTU1500
<Claudiese> Salve, ho un vps con ubuntu server e gli ho installato apache e mysql, come faccio in modo che quando si avvia o riavvia il vps apache e mysql si avviano automaticamente
<iolpe> ..... ti assicuro che l'output di eth0 non ha nulla di strano
<iolpe> cmq ora provo a riavviare questo.... se no quello ci mette una vita
<iolpe> e vedo se riavviando poi si trovano connessi... ripeto, appena collegato il cavo cross facevano scambio dati e si visualizzava una connessione eth0 poi sparita
<fabio_cc> Claudiese, normalmente partono all'avvio del sistema, hai modificato qualcosa?
<iolpe> spè... come non detto.... ora è ricomparsa la connessione eth0
<iolpe> e si vede scambio dati tra loro  .....  bohh!!!
<fabio_cc> Claudiese, prova a vedere con rcconf
<fabio_cc> !info rcconf
<ubot-it> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 21 kB, installed size 110 kB
<Claudiese> mi dai il comando
<fabio_cc> Claudiese, sudo apt-get install rcconf
<fabio_cc> Claudiese, poi documentati con man rcconf
<fabio_cc> Claudiese, non l'ho mai utilizzato
<iolpe> fabio_cc ora si stanno scambiando dati i pc
<iolpe> ma photorec non vede l'hd di quello
<fabio_cc> iolpe, anche ammesso che la rete fosse correttamente configurata, tutto ciò non è sufficiente per vedere l'hd dell'altro pc
<fabio_cc> iolpe, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Autofs
<iolpe> ok, ora leggo
<fabio_cc> iolpe, comunque secondo me è improponibile quello che vuoi fare, ti ho detto se vuoi recuperare i dati è più semplice mettere l'hd su di un pc funzionante
<iolpe> si, decisamente
<widecurio64> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<widecurio64> sono nella live di ubuntu
<iolpe> ora vorrei fare questo tentativo poi basta...   copiare la cartella archives che ho su una chiavetta usb che già sta vedendo il compiuter quello, copiarla su var/..../apt/    dopodiche dare install testdisk e vedere se riesco ad usare photorec sul pc quello in questo modo
<widecurio64> kubuntu mi da problemi con le finestre
<fabio_cc> widecurio64, esponi il problema
<widecurio64> le finestre si "spezzano" quando le sposto è i video(generici) si vedono fastidiosamente
<fabio_cc> iolpe, i pacchetti puoi prenderli anche da http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fabio_cc> iolpe, il problema sono le dipendenze
<iolpe> le dipendenze  sono pacchetti necessari affinché funzioni il pacchetto principale?
<iolpe> (chiedo per imparare)
<fabio_cc> iolpe, si, apt-get scarica e installa la dipendenze in automatico
<fabio_cc> iolpe, ma scusa una cosa, hai detto che qui hai lubuntu 14.04, mentre in live hai lubuntu 12.04, quindi non puoi fare come hai scritto prima
<fabio_cc> [21:11] <iolpe> ora vorrei fare questo tentativo poi basta...   copiare la cartella archives che ho su una chiavetta usb che già sta vedendo il compiuter quello, copiarla su var/..../apt/    dopodiche dare install testdisk e vedere se riesco ad usare photorec sul pc quello in questo modo
<fabio_cc> iolpe, non va bene
<iolpe> si
<iolpe> se non sono gli stessi pacchetti tra il 14.04 ed il 12.04 la cosa non puo funzionare
<iolpe> ma io speravo che i pacchetti fossero gli stessi
<fabio_cc> iolpe, non pensi che in due anni forse è cambiata qualcosina?
<esu> lol
<iolpe> mmmm....
<iolpe> va beh... non mi resta che collegarlo ad un altro keys...
<floryn90> ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedervi un aiuto su un problema che mi sta dando un po' di problemi e cioè la sospensione e la ripresa dalla sospensione
<floryn90> in pratica il mio computer non entra più in sospensione
<iolpe> quello ke però più mi dispiace è stato  riuscirmi a muovere tra le directory di quello da questo
<floryn90> os: ubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> iolpe, quello si può fare anche utilizzando ssh, ma di certo non puoi usarlo per recuperare dati con testdisk
<fabio_cc> !ssh | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<fabio_cc> adesso vado a cenare
<iolpe> grazie di tutto anche di quest'ultimo link
<iolpe> buonacena
<fabio_cc> iolpe, grazie
<floryn90> qualche suggerimento ?
<relon> sera
<relon> ragazzi non ho ancora risolto il problema del wifi......
<relon> in pratica mi da il segnale come presente e si connette alla rete ma ad esempio non posso nnavigare
<krabador> relon, se la connessione alla rete rimane stabile, anche se non ti connetti, puoi provare ad impostare i dns a mano, in network manager
<krabador> clicchi sul task di network manager, modifica connessioni, selezioni la connessione,modifica, ipv4, setti "dhcp solo indirizzi" , inserisci i dns della tua compagnia, chiudi, riconnetti
<relon> questo dovrebbe risolvere il fatto che cado spesso e che a volte anche se sono connesso non riesco a navigare?
<krabador> questo potrebbe risolvere il fatto che se ti connetti non navighi
<relon> ho un netbook dove ho installato win7 e ubuntu...con win7 non ho nessun problema wifi
<relon> non credo dipenda dai dns
<krabador> relon, linux non è windows
<relon> credo sia qualcosa che ha a che fare con i driver
<krabador> e se o meno qualcosa funziona bene con windows e male o affatto con linux, le variabili sono una marea
<relon> ho provato ad esempio ad installare i driver di windows con ndsiwrapper, ma qualsiasi file .inf che apro mi da errore :(
<relon> credevo che così avrei risolto
<krabador> il sistema è tuo, ed hai il diritto di trattarlo come vuoi , ma "i tentativi ed errori " con linux, specie se grossolani, e rivolti ad hardware che comunque è supportato, corrompono solo le cose
<relon> scusa la domanda niubba, ma non mi è mai capitato di doverlo fare, dove trovo i dns giusti da inserire?
<krabador> !broadcom | relon
<ubot-it> relon: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> relon, consultando il sito del tuo provider
<relon> ecco credo di essere caduto
<krabador> relon, no non sei caduto
<relon> Le schede con id 14e4:4727 (Dell Vostro 3555) con chip Broadcom BCM4313 non funzionano alla frequenza di 5 GHz ma a 2,4 GHz non presentano problemi
<relon> se seguo i passaggi sotto indicati a questa riga, network manager non mi riconosce più la scheda wireless
<krabador> relon, molto semplicemente, devi verificare come è settata la wireless
<krabador> nel router
<krabador> impostalo come g
<krabador> e prova7
<krabador> cosa che si deve fare, a scanso di equivoci con il driver installaro
<krabador> *to
<relon> non ho capito come verificare la wireless nel router e cosa intendi con impostalo come g e prova7
<tyrion-mx> hola, qualcuno di voi ha idea di come venga buildato docker per ubuntu su arm?
<krabador> relon, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> tyrion-mx, ti conviene chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<tyrion-mx> krabador, thanks
<relon> krabador forse intendi il comando lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<relon> quello che mi hai dato tu non risulta corretto
<relon> mi ridà questo il tuo comando : lspci: -d: ':' expected
<relon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<relon> lol ma se ne va nel momento più importante? :(
<krabador> relon, il comando è giusato
<krabador> giisto
<krabador> giusto
<relon> mi ridà questo il tuo comando : lspci: -d: ':' expected
<krabador> relon, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> controlla come l'hai incollato
<relon> incollato bene ma da quell'output
<krabador> relon, metti i : dopo 14e4
<relon> :(
<relon> krabador, hai visto il link?
<relon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396606/
<krabador> relon, adesso
<relon> dai non è possibile sono caduto di nuovo?
<relon> ho letto solo relon, adesso
<xubuntu619> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu619> cerco un informazione
<xubuntu619> vorrei sapere se i software per ubuntu li posso usare anche su Xubuntu
<xubuntu619> mi spiego meglio
<xubuntu619> io ho bisogno di usare musescore ma vedo che il download è solo per ubuntu,,col mio Xubuntu lo posso usare?
<relon> krabador, ho letto solo fino a relon, adesso
<krabador> relon, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<Carlin0> xubuntu619, certo che si
<relon> vuoi sapere il numero di firmware?
<xubuntu619> Carlin0 grazie.
<krabador> relon, no, il risultato del comandp o
<krabador> relon, decidi tu come rispondere alle domande, o posso essere fortunato?
<angeloo> Buonasera,ho da poco installato ubuntu ma non riesce a trovarmi le reti wi-fi,come posso fare per risolvere?
<krabador> angeloo, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> angeloo, apri un terminale, manda questo comando
<krabador> e posta il risultato qui
<krabador> !pastebin | angeloo
<ubot-it> angeloo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angeloo> ok attualmente sono collegato con ethernet va bene lo stesso?
<angeloo> okk
<krabador> angeloo, si
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396946/
<krabador> angeloo, iwconfig
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<krabador> angeloo, ubuntu quale?
<angeloo> 14.10
<relon> :°°°°°(
<relon> krabador, scusami
<krabador> relon, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<relon> ii  linux-firmware                                        1.127.11                                            all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396994/
<krabador> angeloo, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> angeloo, sempre pastebin
<relon> krabador, sei riuscito a leggere l'output?
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397010/
<krabador> relon, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> relon, pastebin
<relon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397055/
<relon> krabador, spero ti sia arrivato
<krabador> relon, allora dpkg -l | grep brcmsmac
<krabador> relon, dpkg -l | grep bcma
<krabador> entrambi pastebin
<krabador> angeloo, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> pastebin
<angeloo> ok
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397149/
<krabador> angeloo, quale ubuntu ?
<krabador> angeloo, ok, scusa
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg -l | grep brcmsmac; dpkg -l | grep bcma
<krabador> angeloo, pastebin
<angeloo> fattp,ma non mi appare nulla....va a capo e niente
<krabador> anduril, mandali uno alla volta
<krabador> senza ;
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397279/
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397322/
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg | grep broadcom
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg | grep b43
<krabador> dmesg
<krabador> tutto in pastebin
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397384/
<krabador> angeloo, so che è noioso, manda gli altri 2
<angeloo> i primi 2?
<krabador> anduril, si
<krabador> angeloo, ^
<angeloo> e' troppo lungo l'output che non mi compaiono piu nel terminale,li rimando?
<krabador> angeloo, mandali singolarmente
<krabador> e rifà un pastebin
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397444/
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<krabador> angeloo, dpkg -l | grep b43
<krabador> angeloo, mancava -l
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397465/
<angeloo> ^_^
<krabador> angeloo, sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> angeloo, riavvia
<angeloo> ok ti ritrovo poi vero=
<angeloo> ?
<jester-> sisi krabador è di turno fino a mattino
<angeloo> ok grazie :)),cmq è apparso un finestrella con scritto:" è apparso un problema,vuoi segnalarlo?"
<krabador> angeloo, il comando ha dato problemi?
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397561/
<krabador> angeloo, cat /var/lib/dkms/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.141/build/make.log , pastebin
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397629/
<krabador> angeloo, scusami, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397659/
<angeloo> riavvio?
<jester-> angeloo: gpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397698/
<jester-> angeloo: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<jester-> sbaiato io
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397731/
<orcoverde> ciao buonasera conoscete un programma per utilizzare whatsapp su pc su lubuntu?
<krabador> angeloo, sudo apt-get remove --purge broadcom-sta-dkms bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common
<krabador> orcoverde, pare google chrome/chromium
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10397809/
<krabador> angeloo, riavvia
<krabador> prova , e torna qui
<angeloo> okk
<angeloo> torno subito graziee :)
<relon> sono disperato
<krabador> relon, sudo apt-get remove --purge broadcom-sta-dkms bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common
<krabador> relon, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> relon, riavvia, prova, sebbene andrei a vedere nelle impostazioni del router, di impostare la wireless a 2.4ghx
<krabador> z
<jester-> orcoverde: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=whatsapp+ubuntu
<angeloo> buonasera rieccomi qua,grazie milleeeeeeee funzionaaaaaa :))))))))
<krabador> bene
<angeloo> qual'era il problema?Ho paura magari piu in la di doverlo installare su altre macchine e di avere lo stesso problema
<krabador> angeloo, quello che il sistema mette , per la tua scheda , in automatico , durante l'installazione , non è il driver opportuno
<luigi> Salve,
<luigi> ho installato l'ultima versione di xubuntu.
<luigi> l'unico browser che funziona è mozilla firefox ma va molto lento
<luigi> vorrei sapere se era possibile aumentare le prestazioni di internet
<luigi> inoltre se è possibile lanciare i vari giochi presenti su facebook (flash player è aggiornato all'ultima versione ma non mi partono)
<krabador> angeloo, che è supportato di base dal kernel , e va quindi rimosso quello installato in installazione, per far si che il sistema usi quello corretto
<angeloo> ahhh quindi è bene che mi segni i codi da utilizzare la prossima volta=
<angeloo> ?
<angeloo> *codici da terminale
<angeloo> potresti mettermi su pastebin i codici per disinstallare quello inopportuno e installare quello giusto così magari la prossima volta che mi capita di installarlo risolvo subito?:)
<krabador> angeloo, allora, a fronte di una nuova installazione, mandi , alla fine , questo sudo apt-get remove --purge broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> riavvii, e viene richiamato il driver che stai usando
<angeloo> grazie mille krabador mi hai risolto un grosso problema
<krabador> angeloo, di niente
<angeloo> dato che l'ho installato da poco è gia operabile o ci sono dei programmi chiave da installare=
<angeloo> ?
<krabador> angeloo, puoi mandare sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> ed installa una serie di componenti utili
<krabador> angeloo, poi, dipende da cosa ti serve
<angeloo> okk,gnome è utile installarlo?
<krabador> angeloo, beh, se vuoi usare gnome ti coniviene direttamente installare la derivata di ubuntu con gnome
<angeloo> ovvero una specie di distribuzione di ubuntu con gnome?
<krabador> non è una specie
<krabador> è ubuntu, che ha in default gnome
<krabador> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<angeloo> ah ecco,va bene grazie milleee forse rientro domani magari,buon lavoro :)))
<krabador> buon sistema
<angeloo> ahahahah grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-25
<glpiana> ola
<superstep> ciao glpiana
<ivo123> buongiorno a tutti
<ivo123> come instalare teamviewer sul 14.04 ubuntu?
<glpiana> ivo123, scarichi il pacchetto dal sito e ci clicchi sopra due volte
<glpiana> ivo123, ma non essendo un pacchetto ufficiale non c'è supporto su questo canale
<ivo123> mi da questo erore http://imgur.com/iwZwh6U
<glpiana> ivo123, hai una 64 bit?
<ivo123> si
<glpiana> ivo123, che versione di teamviewer hai scaricato?
<ivo123> ultima del sito uficale
<glpiana> ivo123, intendo la 32 o la 64 bit
<ivo123> 64
<glpiana> ivo123, scarica la 32 bit
<ivo123> oki
<ivo123> sono operativo grazie
<glpiana> ivo123, sei riuscito a installarlo?
<ivo123> sisisisisisisis grande
<glpiana> oki, sappi che lo stesso vale per altri programmi, tipo skype: metti la 32 bit e al massimo dai un sudo apt-get -f install per le dipendenze 32 bit
<ivo123> domanda mi manca icona del e-bay
<ivo123> con amazon e ok gmail ok yahoo ok e c.
<ivo123> sul UbuntuS.C. nemeno ce?
<Dexter1234> Buongiorno! Eseguo Ubuntu in una macchina virtuale in OracleVM e sto cercando di estendere la partizione perché mi è finito lo spazio :( Uso LVM e s to impazzendo :( Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dexter1234> pvcreate fallisce con "Device /dev/sda3 not found (or ignored by filtering)."
<akis24> giorno
<PeppeSR> buongiorno , stavo configurando la VPN con openvpn seguendo la guida di ubuntu, unico problema è che il tasto SALVA è sempre disabilitato
<PeppeSR> potete aiutarmi?
<ivo123> il 14.04 non mi rileva machina fotografica DMC-SZ8 panasonic mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> ivo123, la vuoi far rilevare come archivio esterno?
<ivo123> No scaricare le foto e la mia dificolta
<ivo123> guarda importante e che riesco scaricarli sul pc
<ExPBoy> ha una memory card?
<ivo123> si
<ExPBoy> ivo123, la colleghi via usb immagino
<ivo123> alora il canon che ho e rilevato ma il panasonic proprio non esiste
<ExPBoy> dovresti vederla come memoria di massa
<ExPBoy> se hai un lettore di memory card sul pc leva la scheda dalla macchina e inseriscila nel lettore
<ivo123> purtropo no
<ivo123> e posibile farlo rilevare in qualche maniera ?
<ivo123> ho visto sul forum che tempo fa  un utente ha avuto stesa problema
<glpiana> ivo123, che operazioni esegui? attacchi la fotocamera con un cavo usb? poi?
<ivo123> poi ho apro gThumb  ho shotwell
<glpiana> ivo123, ma accendi la fotocamera o no?
<ivo123> certo
<glpiana> ecco, certo, allora se ti chiedo che operazioni compi, dillo
<ivo123> e in continuo colegamento verso il PC
<glpiana> io a priori non posso saperlo
<ivo123> oki
<glpiana> ivo123, quindi, ora fai la stessa cosa, senza aprire programmi: colleghi la macchina fotografica, la colleghi come archivio di massa
<ivo123> si
<glpiana> quindi apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | ivo123
<ubot-it> ivo123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405445/
<glpiana> ivo123, attaccala ad un'altra porta
<glpiana> ivo123, poi ridai lo stesso comando
<ivo123> ok
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405488/
<glpiana> ivo123, sicuro che la sd nella fotocamera sia a posto?
<ivo123> si
<glpiana> ivo123, beh, non viene comunque vista, i messaggi segnalano errore
<ivo123> provo con la 2 da sceda
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405541/
<glpiana> ivo123, prova a cambiare cavetto
<ivo123> e il suo originale
<akis24> ivo123: hai provato a trasferire come da manuale  " trasferimento intelligente  oppure tramite wifi " ? dai un occhiata al manuale
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405645/
<ivo123> la seconda la rileva
<ivo123> ho avuto problemi con wi fi eco perche volevo con cavo
<glpiana> ivo123, questa è l'altra macchina fotografica, non l'altra scheda
<ivo123> altra sceda e altra machina qualsiasi sceda che inserisco nel Canon non ho problemi
<ivo123> con Panasonic lo ho
<glpiana> ivo123, beh se entrambe le macchine sono tue hai già risolto la questione
<ivo123> hahahhaha
<ivo123> si trasferisco la sceda nel canon e tutto ok
<glpiana> ivo123, non capisco il perchè della risata. sai benissimo che non tutto l'hardware è compatibile con linux (o viceversa se preferisci) per cui avere una macchina che permette di leggere le schede è già una buona cosa, imho
<ivo123> si
<ivo123> ok
<ivo123> come ho visto che in tanti hanno avuto steso problema con Pana. credevo che se po risolvere tramite terminale
<ExPBoy> ivo123, se non vede l'hardware non c'è terminale che tenga
<ExPBoy> comunque un lettore di schede sd costa 10 euro se non l'hai di serie sul pc
<ExPBoy> fine OT
<ivo123> tecnicamente dove e il problema
<ivo123> ?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linkubuntu> ubuntu 14.  non mi riconosce  il lettore  cd
<ivo123> grazie buon lavoro raga
<linkubuntu> e' la prima volta che mi collego...e no so come funziona....gradivo avere una soluzione a quanto sopra postato
<linkubuntu> problema   su ubuntu 14.10 non riconosce il lettore  CD  CHE FARE.  GRAZIE
<Tk2> Salve a tutti. Vorrei sistemare un problema che ho all'avvio con lubuntu
<Tk2> ho installato hplip e dovrebbe partire l'icona di notifica in alto a destra in cairo dock ma mi da errore ed esce una finestra ad ogni avvio con il seguente messaggio hplip unable to start exiting
<Tk2> ho anche installato dropbox, tempo fa tutte e due le icone di stato funzonavano ed erano visibili ad oggi sono out of service :S
<Tk2> ls /home/tk2/.config/autostart/
<Tk2> dropbox.desktop  hplip-systray.desktop
<Tk2> comando da terminale dice che ci sono ed è tutto ok :S ho verificato nella cartella autostart e ci sono le 2 icone
<vin34> buongiorno
<Tk2> salve vin
<vin34> ho bisogno d'aiuto
<Tk2> scrivi e chi può ti aiuterà
<vin34> ho un netbook asus 4g
<vin34> posso installare lubuntu con chiavetta?
<Tk2> in che senso asus 4g?
<Tk2> è il modello?
<vin34> si il modello
<Tk2> a è un netbook
<vin34> neetbook 4 g
<Tk2> si puoi installarlo però fai una prova fallo partire prima in live
<Tk2> è la prima volta che usi ubuntu?
<vin34> che vuol dire in live
<Tk2> capisco questo fa capire che nn hai mai usato ubuntu
<vin34> infatti
<Tk2> comunque hai già una pennetta con ubuntu sopra?
<vin34> no
<vin34> posso scaricare lubuntu
<Tk2> scusami quanta ram ha il pc?
<vin34> 4
<Tk2> 4 gb di ram?
<vin34> 512 scusami
<Tk2> a ecco
<Tk2> mo è meglio
<Tk2> cmq nn credo tu possa mettere lubuntu
<Tk2> e neanche ubuntu se è per questo
<Tk2> hai poca ram
<Tk2> dovresti provare un'altra distro
<vin34> cosa posso mettere
<Tk2> slitaz ad esempio
<vin34> tk2 aiutami tu
<Tk2> cerca comunque on line, slitaz sarebbe perfetta
<Tk2> aspè
<Tk2> vedi che ti ho scritto in privato
<Tk2> Nessuno mi puo aiutare con il problema delle icone di stato?
<Tk2> hplip unable to start exiting con cairo dock
<glpiana> Tk2, di solito si piazzano ne system tray
<Tk2> è lo so
<glpiana> Tk2, cairo doc ha systray? tu hai attivato systray?
<Tk2> prima fungevano su cairo
<Tk2> umm dove devo vedere?
<Tk2> qui ho area di notifica ed è selezionato
<Tk2> glpiana: ci becchiamo dopo cmq sembra che sia attiva è l'area di notifica
<Tk2> se la deseleziono sparisce l'icona della connessione
<glpiana> Tk2, hai altre systray sul desktop?
<Guest29978> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un portatile lenovo b560, 2 GB Ram. Va lentissimo, spesso si blocca e a volte è problematico finanche aprire una nuova sheel (Crtl+Alt+f6) per uccidere  i programmi bloccati. Mi domando se magari abbia sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione. Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest29978, difficile sbagliare qualcosa nell'installazione se la fai proseguire cliccando avanti avanti avanti
<Guest29978> glpiana, già
<glpiana> Guest29978, hai controllato col programma da terminale "top" o col monitor di sistema se c'è qualche applicativo che sta usando gran parte delle risorse?
<Guest29978> glpiana, sì, ho controllato. Non pare che le risorse siano esaurite. Volevo solo chiedere se è normale che, con il mio hardware, ubuntu giri così lentamente.
<glpiana> Guest29978, del tuo hardware hai detto solo l'ammontare di ram. che processore ha? che scheda video ha?
<Guest29978> glpiana, non lo so. come posso fare a saperlo? con lspci?
<glpiana> Guest29978, cat /proc/cpuinfo     per il processore, lspci | grep -i vga    per la shceda video
<glpiana> a dopo
<Guest29978> glpiana, Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6100  @ 2.00GHz
<Guest29978> glpiana, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<krabador> Guest29978, che problema riscontri?
<glpiana> Guest29978, ma da live andava liscia?
<Guest29978> glpiana, non so cosa significa " da live"
<Guest29978> krabador, che il sistema è lento, spesso si blocca
<glpiana> Guest29978, prima di installare ubuntu non lo hai provato?
<ExPBoy> facile con quel procio
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<Guest29978> glpiana, no
<glpiana> Guest29978, male visto che ne avevi la possibilità.
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<Guest29978> krabador, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<krabador> Guest29978, 64 o 32?
<krabador> Guest29978, 64 o 32?
<Guest29978> krabador, Lenovo-B560 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krabador> Guest29978, allora scarica https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7-0intel1_amd64.deb
<Guest29978> krabador, che cos'è?
<krabador> una volta scaricato, apri il terminale , cd ~/Scaricati
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7-0intel1_amd64.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> mandi poi  intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> lo fai fare, e se trova ed installa qualcosa, alla fine riavvii
<Guest29978> krabador, è stato automaticamente installato dall'ubuntu software center
<krabador> Guest29978, se c'hai cliccato sopra si, dal terminale avresti avuto una prospettiva precisa se avessi avuto problemi
<krabador> il che , se si sta chiedendo assistenza, non è da trascurare
<krabador> Guest29978, adesso lancialo
<Guest29978> l'ho lanciato, sta facendo una specie di upgrade
<krabador> quando ha finito , riavvia , e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<Guest29978> krabador, ok
<bugfix> buongiorno, come faccio a settare la scheda audio cmi8738 di default  su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> bugfix, apri il terminale , digita aplay -l
<krabador> bugfix, e cat /proc/asound/card*/id
<krabador> di entrambi , fai un unico pastebin
<krabador> !paste | bugfix
<ubot-it> bugfix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest29978> krabador, niente da fare: timeout was reached
<bugfix> grazie krabador
<bugfix> krabador, vado a fare quello che mi hai suggerito, moment
<Tk2> ciao glpiana son ritornato
<Tk2> allora che io ne sappia che partono in automatico no solo queste 2 cioè dropbox e hplip
<Guest35545> krabador, effettivamente sembra più veloce. ma cosa è successo?
<krabador> hai installato il driver video di intel
<Guest35545> krabador, ed è così importante questo driver video? wow!
<Guest35545> krabador, sembra rinato
<krabador> Guest35545, decisamente si
<bugfix> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10407944/
<Tk2> glpiana: ci siei?
<Guest35545> krabador, grazie
<bugfix> krabador, una volta c'era asoundconf per fare sta cosa ma su ubuntu 14.04 non la trovo
<krabador> bugfix, gedit ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> bugfix, apri questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9981204/text?key=b50uszvrwmanaag2pnpc7a   incollalo dentro , salva, riavvia
<bugfix> ok
<bugfix> krabador, è quello il problema che non mi trovo ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> bugfix, non esiste
<krabador> con gedit lo crei
<krabador> ci incolli quello che ti ho mandato
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<bugfix> ok
<Tk2> krabador: tu sapresti darmi una mano con delle icone di sistema che nn si vedono più su cairo dock?
<Tk2> prima ne parlavo con glpiana ma vedo che adesso nn c'è
<bugfix> krabador, fatto, ti ringrazio
<Tk2> hplip unable to start exiting ho questo messaggio all'avvio quando parte lubuntu
<krabador> Tk2, non uso cairo dock, mi spiace
<Tk2> thanks
<Tk2> io su internet nn riesco a trovare una benedetta guida esaustiva
<Claudiese> Salve, vorrei sapere come faccio ad disinstallare mysql server sul mio vps ubuntu server???? disinstallarlo in modo che non rimanga traccia....
<Sted> ho appena installato Ubuntu ma non so come fare per poter utilizzare le stampanti condivise da un gruppo di lavoro in ambiente Windows
<krabador> Sted, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condivisione_stampante_tramite_samba
<Claudiese> ??
<krabador> Claudiese, come hai installato mysql server?
<Claudiese> vabbe lol ho risolto
<Claudiese> sto formattando il vps
<Claudiese> faccio prima
<krabador> Claudiese, mentre ti prendevi la briga di venire qui, non c'hai pensato?
<krabador> Claudiese, in ogni caso se "in modo che non rimanga traccia...." è inteso in modo che non sappiano che ci sia mai stati, chi gestisce la vps, puoi fare quello che ti pare, lo saprà sempre
<TheWarriorX9> Salve
<TheWarriorX9> Io ho un pc con windows 8, ma trovandomi malissimo e su consigli di amici, ho deciso di provare Ubuntu... ma non mi si scarica
<Sted> Grazie
<blond> ciao a tutti
<blond> avrei un problema: il portatile che uso ora (compaq nx7300) con su xubuntu non mi rileva lettore cd o quantomeno non mi fa vedere i cd che metto, come posso fare? grazie
<cristian_c> blond, domanda: come hai installato xubuntu?
<blond> da pennetta
<gimox8> ciao :)
<gimox8> avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<cristian_c> !aiuto | gimox8
<ubot-it> gimox8: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> blond, ok
<cristian_c> blond, in live usb hai lo stesso problema?
<gimox8> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un acer con windows xp . non mi parte la grub
<cristian_c> gimox8, quindi boota direttamente in ubuntu?
<gimox8> per poter scegliere l' s.o. e non mi avvia il wifi
<blond> cristian_c sinceramente nn lo so. le us me le legge bene. i cd neanche li vede
<gimox8> si... direttamtne su ubuntu
<cristian_c> gimox8, ok, una cosa alla volta
<cristian_c> blond, prova in live intanto
<blond> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> blond, quindi non l'hai mai provato in live?
<cristian_c> hai installato direttamente?
<blond> io non so cosa voglia dire in live!
<cristian_c> gimox8, sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> gimox8, posta una schermata di gparted in live
<cristian_c> blond, lol
<blond> io ho solo usato la penna, che i cd sono anni che nn li uso ma devo aprire un cd con le foto di un matrimonio e ho notato questo provlema!
<cristian_c> blond, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<blond> ok, quindi pe apri sto cd come dovrei fa? a parole povere
<cristian_c> blond, avvia la live usb e prova lì
<cristian_c> il cd
<blond> ok! ti faccio sapere trra poco!( spero) grazie!
<spadaro> list
<spadaro> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Peppino59> chi mi da una mano sull'istallazione di ubuntu 14.10?
<krabador> che problemi riscontri?
<Peppino59> dopo aver instalalto il tutto a fianco di win7
<Peppino59> è andato tutto ok
<Peppino59> stava facendo l'aggiornamento dopo un pò si è bloccato e si è messo come se fosse in modalità provvisoria senza farmi fare nessuna modifica vedo la risoluzione dello schermo 640x
<Peppino59> 480
<Peppino59> e nn mi fa fare nulla
<Peppino59> mi puoi indicare qualche soluzione?
<krabador> Peppino59, allora, nella schermata di grub, seleziona "opzioni avanzate" successivamente "recovery"
<krabador> Peppino59, ti connetti con un cavo lan
<Peppino59> mi scusi dove si trova la schermata di grub?
<krabador> Peppino59, elezioni la voce "dpkg"
<krabador> e vedi che fa
<krabador> Peppino59, una schermata esteticamente come http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> in cui devi selezionare "opzioni avanzate per ubuntu"
<Peppino59> adesso nn sono davanti al pc in oggetto
<Peppino59> mi segnerò ste cose e domani farò quello che mi hai detto
<krabador> Peppino59, quando ce l'avrai , all'avvio ce l'avrai
<Peppino59> ti ringrazio
<krabador> di niente
<Peppino59> grazie sei davvero gentile
<orcoverde> ciao come si chiama il log della chat di supporto tecnico ita?
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<orcoverde> li ho già letti quelli ma non trovo il mio nome quindi non sono quelli
<Carlin0> che log cerchi orcoverde ?
<Carlin0> questi sono i log di questo canale
<orcoverde> questa chat di ieri
<orcoverde> allora non ha salvato alcune cose..
<orcoverde> mentre i log della chat pubblica ita dove li trovo?
<Carlin0> solo il canale di supporto (questo) è loggato
<orcoverde> ok faccio cerca nome ma non mi trovo quindi non deve aver salvato i miei messaggi di ieri...strano
<orcoverde> cmq qualcuno conosce un programma per usare whatsapp su pc con lubuntu?
<Carlin0> orcoverde, a che ora ?
<orcoverde> i messaggi di ieri?
<Carlin0> si
<orcoverde> penso nel pomeriggio
<Carlin0> ieri intendi il 25 ?
<orcoverde> 24, ma ho guardato attentamente, non mi sono confuso con i nomi delle cartelle :)
<Carlin0> sempre questo nick ?
<orcoverde> sì
<Carlin0> [23:13] <orcoverde> ciao buonasera conoscete un programma per utilizzare whatsapp su pc su lubuntu?
<Carlin0> non hai guardato bene direi
<orcoverde> dove ? :) ho fatto cerca nome nelle ultime 4 date :D
<Carlin0> questo è nel log del 2
<Carlin0> 24
<orcoverde> ok perfetto :) thx
<orcoverde> sapete se è possibile usare whatsapp su pc senza avere uno smartphone o cellulare con app installata?
<orcoverde> sto provando a scaricare e avviare WART da terminale, per usare whatsapp su pc come spiegato qui http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/utilizzare-whatsapp-su-ubuntu-179497/   ,  ma mi dice http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/utilizzare-whatsapp-su-ubuntu-179497/
<orcoverde> ops mi dice "Richiesta HTTP Inviata, in attesa di risposta.... Errore 404: not found"
<orcoverde> cosa faccio?
<orcoverde> qualcuno può rispondere?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-26
<widecurio64> Ciao a tutti, ieri ho tentato di installare kubuntu 14.10 sul mio PC ma la live era in 860x640 se non sbaglio. Cosa posso fare?
<widecurio64> La scheda madre è una Asus h97 pro gamer e la video è una Asus GTX 750 ti
<akis24> giorno
<orcoverde> ciao sto provando a installare WART per utilizzare whatsapp su pidgin, come descritto su http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/utilizzare-whatsapp-su-ubuntu-179497/, ma quando digito " cd wget https://github.com/shirioko/WART/blob/master/WART-1.7.1.0.exe   , mi dice " Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta ... 404 not found.   Errore 404: not fou
<orcoverde> nd"   , come faccio?
<orcoverde> mi sapete dire qualcosa a riguardo?
<akis24> !chat | orcoverde
<ubot-it> orcoverde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> orcoverde: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu e programmi ufficiali dei repo  .. niente roba strana e guide farlocche
<orcoverde> non mi pare siano guide farlocche me le hanno consigliate qui utenti datati :)
<akis24> orcoverde:  passa  su #ubuntu-it-chat   e due
<yarid> ciao , cosa vuol dire force_addr=0xaddr ? mi dice cosi' al boot su questo pc ... non e' virtualizzato l' os !
<danieleilaria> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> yarid, perché accenni alla virtualizzazione?
<yarid> ho trovato guide che avevano quel problema sul virtualizzato
<yarid> c'e' un manuale di queste opzioni da forzare all' avvio ?
<glpiana> yarid, se parli delle opzioni di boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> yarid, ma quale ubuntu usi?
<yarid> 14.04
<yarid> grazie glpiana
<yarid> e' dalla 12.04 pero' che lo dice e la scheda audio interna non andava +
<JethroTux> buondì
<JethroTux> raga ho compilato l'ultimo kernel 3.19 stable. Non capisco perchè pure essendo i file .config praticamente identici (li ho controllati uno per uno) alcuni programmi non funzionano come dovrebbero col nuovo kernel. Es: la connessione wi-fi impiega parecchio per collegarsi. Riesco a connettermi solo dopo parcchi tentativi. 2: ci sono programmi che col nouvo kernel mi danno errore quando li lancio, es: i-nex. Col kernel di default
<JethroTux>   di ubuntu (3.16.0-31-generic) funziona tutto perfettamente ma è pieno di driver che non mi occorrono.
<JethroTux> e non è un fatto di initrd perchè con o senza è lo stesso. Conosco bene l'hardware del pc e quello che occorre al kernel per funzionare bene.
<cristian_c> JethroTux, manca il nome della release di ubuntu
<JethroTux> utopic!
<glpiana> JethroTux, ti invito a joinare #ubuntu-it-chat perchè qui non c'è supporto alla compilazione
<JethroTux> ok ci sono gia
<umpkket> ciao! esiste un sito tipo keepvid o snipmp3 x ubuntu?non ho java e non riesco a usarli *non sono molto esperta di ubuntu*
<glpiana> umpkket, perchè non installi java?
<glpiana> umpkket, puoi installare la versione di oracle, sia la 7 che la 8
<umpkket> (premetto, il pc non è mio e non voglio far casini) ho ubuntu 14.04 ; leggo online che non fanno più java per questa versione
<umpkket> ok. grazie.
<glpiana> umpkket, facciamo insieme, apri un terminale che ti do i comandi
<glpiana> umpkket, nel terminale copia e incolla questo comando: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<umpkket> grazie!! ok. come si fa ad aprire un terminale (o cs'è?)
<jester-> umpkket: le open non su tutti i siti funzano https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<glpiana> umpkket, il terminale è una finestrella a fondo nero in cui si inseriscono i comandi a mano, qualcosa che ricorda il dos
<umpkket> ok. mi ricordo quello del pc. dove lo trovo?
<jester-> umpkket: se apri un terminale ti passo i comandi
<glpiana> umpkket, di solito sta sotto "accessori" o sotto "sistema" nel menu dei programmi
<umpkket> ok. aperto
<glpiana> <glpiana> umpkket, nel terminale copia e incolla questo comando: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<umpkket> ok
<glpiana> umpkket, quando finisce dai il comando: sudo apt-get update
<umpkket> mi dice password for simone:  ---> vuol dire che devo sceglierla?
<glpiana> umpkket, no, devi scrivere la tua password, quella impostata quando hai installato. scrivila anche se non la visualizzi
<umpkket> è la stessa di quando accedo alla sessione di simone? o non necessariamente?
<glpiana> umpkket, la stessa
<umpkket> ok! ora metto il secondo comando
<umpkket> conclude con simone@simone-TravelMate-P253:~$
<glpiana> umpkket, oki, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer               se vuoi mettere java 7
<umpkket> dice "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto oracle-java7-installer
<umpkket> simone@simone-TravelMate-P253:~$"
<glpiana> umpkket, vediamo
<glpiana> umpkket, ridai il comando. sudo apt-get update
<umpkket> "E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi."
<glpiana> umpkket, copia tutto l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | umpkket
<ubot-it> umpkket: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<umpkket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10428854/
<glpiana> umpkket, oki, capito il problema. la tua interfaccia grafica qual è?
<glpiana> umpkket, intendo, unity, lxde, kde, xfce?
<umpkket> da "informazioni sul computer" in GRAFICA dice Intel® Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<umpkket> altrimenti dove posso trovar la specifica?
<glpiana> umpkket, no, dimmi solo, la barra è a sinistra, in basso o in alto?
<umpkket> a sinistra verticale
<glpiana> umpkket, ok, si chiama unity. nel terminale scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<umpkket> si è aperta la finestra software e aggiornamenti
<glpiana> umpkket, vedi dove c'è scritto "scaricare da"?
<umpkket> sì
<umpkket> server in italia, altro....
<glpiana> umpkket, bene, apri quel menu. una delle voci è "altro". cliccaci sopra
<glpiana> umpkket, bene, ora cerca italia e tra i server italiani scegli garr o fastbull, come preferisci
<umpkket> e poi ripristina?
<glpiana> umpkket, no, chiudi pure e torna al terminale
<glpiana> umpkket, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> stavolta non dovrebbe dare errore
<umpkket> scusami, ho cliccato CHIUDI invece di Ripristina e s'è aperta una finestra che dice "Le informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<umpkket> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<umpkket> Per continuare è necessaria una connessione a Internet funzionante."
<umpkket> (cavolo scusa. non volevo). i comandi sono Chiudi o Ricarica
<glpiana> umpkket, chiudi pure anche quella finestra e vai nel temrinale come ti dicevo
<umpkket> niente. dice "W: Impossibile recuperare http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<umpkket> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi."
<glpiana> umpkket, oki, prova a scegliere fastbull a questo punto
<umpkket> non me lo da. c'è GIANO.com.diste.unige / mirror.CRAZYNET.it / mirror.ICTVALLEUMBRA / mirrir.garr (che non va)
<glpiana> umpkket, provali, fin che non trovi quello che non da errore
<glpiana> umpkket, oppure prendi server principale (non italiano) dal menu
<jester-> crazy a me non da errori
<glpiana> ecco, vada per creazy
<umpkket> ho provato con giano e dice "Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto!
<glpiana> umpkket, perfetto. ora sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer  se vuoi il 7, altrimenti oracle-java8-installer
<umpkket> (sta elaborando. grazie intanto)
<glpiana> umpkket, poi dovrai chiudere completamente il browser e riaprilo. quindi per controllare che la cosa sia andata a buon fine vai su questo sito: https://www.java.com/it/download/installed8.jsp?detect=jre
<glpiana> umpkket, ti chiederà probabilmente di attivare java e di eseguirlo
<umpkket> ok
<umpkket> glpiana, ha elaborato un bel po' ed ora dice "simone@simone-TravelMate-P253:~$ ".....immagino abbia finito. ora riavvio?
<glpiana> umpkket, chiudi il browser e poi riaprilo
<umpkket> ok. poi vado al link che mi hai indicato ed eseguo java, giusto? grazie infinite!
<glpiana> umpkket, giusto
<umpkket> ok. vado! ciaooo!! e se ho problemi torno ;P grazie, sei stato gentlissimo!
<glpiana> :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema, non riesco ad aprire un file di presentazione ppt in quanto cifrato, mi dice che non è supportato il caricamento di presentazioni ppt cifrate. C'è un modo per risolvere il problema? ovviamente conosco la password
<bongio> Buogiorno, ho un problema, dovrei fare un aggiornamento ma mi appare questa scritta :
<bongio> L'avanzamento necessita di 61,0 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 13,9 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<bongio> Come posso fare?
<jester-> sudo apt-get clean e sudo apt-get autoremove
<bongio> devo aprire il terminale?
<jester-> eh
<bongio> scusa non sono molto pratico
<bongio> ho aperto... ora che scrivo?
<jester-> [15:23:30] <jester-> sudo apt-get clean e sudo apt-get autoremove
<alexxxxxxxxxx> :(
<bongio> ok adesso?
<bongio> mi dice : 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 27 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> alexxxxxxxxxx, temo non ci sia soluzione
<bongio> l'altra volta sempre usando il terminale c'eravamo riusciti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho letto sul forum di ubuntu di provare a installare pt-view, secondo voi posso farlo?
<bongio> mi sa che aveva liberato lo spazio cancellando qualcosa
<glpiana> bongio, scrivi: df         nel terminale
<bongio> fatto, devo copiare con Paste?
<glpiana> !paste | bongio
<ubot-it> bongio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alexxxxxxxxxx, non so che programma sia. nei repo vedo ptview dal pacchetto aqsis, ma non c'entra nulla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mannaggia :(
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10429915/
<glpiana> mmm.... /boot separato. bongio dai dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> bongio, ti elencherà i kernel installati. rimuovine qualcuno (non quello in uso, che vedi con uname -a)
<glpiana> io devo andare, ciao
<alexxxxxxxxxx> un'ultima cosa, io ho libre office, posso installare anche openoffice?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: in ubunru libreoffice è installato di serie
<jester-> ubuntu*
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e se lo disinstallo e metto openoffice? mi piace di piu openoffice
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10429939/
<bongio> cosa devo fare ora???
<jester-> bongio: dpkg --purge inux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<alexxxxxxxxxx> openoffice non è nelle repository ufficiali di ubuntu giusto?
<jester-> bongio:naturalmente sudo  dpkg --purge inux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<bongio> ecco metti versione per semplicioni se no non ci arrivo
<jester-> bongio:fai copia incolla di:  sudo  dpkg --purge inux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<jester-> bongio: nel terminale
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10430013/
<jester-> bongio: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-43-generic
<jester-> bongio:e ancora  sudo  dpkg --purge inux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<bongio> sta elaborando il tutto .... appena finito ti pasto la prima parte e poi faccio partire la seconda
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10430157/ e intanto faccio partire la seconda parte, ok?
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10430202/
<bongio> questa è la seconda parte
<jester-> bongio: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> bongio: dpkg -l grep linux-image
<jester-> bongio: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<bongio> sono tre robe diverse? devo mettere sempre sudo davanti?
<jester-> no errore mio, giusto è dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<akis24> sera
<bongio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10430453/
<jester-> bongio: adesso lo spazio dovresti averlo
<bongio> ok provo
<jester-> bongio: sudo apt-get clean  fatto?
<relon> salve
<relon> krabador ti ringrazio per gli aiuti che mi hai dato ma non ho ancora risolto nulla, in pratica ora network manager legge benissimo le reti wifi e mi da anche una potenza di segnale ottima, ma nonostante questo, la linea cade di continuo. Sono molto amareggiato da ubuntu
<krabador> relon: hai controllato che il router abbia il wireless settato a 2,4ghz?
<relon> no, perchè ho un piccolo problema tecnico che mi impedisce di farlo...........
<jester-> relon: 14.04 o 14.10
<relon> 14.04
<jester-> f
<jester-> relon: facile che la 14.10 avendo un kernel piu recente non abbia il problema
<relon> ho letto su internet che la mia scheda wireless è una delle più rognose per ubuntu
<relon> però devo dire una cosa
<relon> in passato avevo già avuto ubuntu sul netbook e non mi dava questi problemi....
<relon> come mai con il passare del tempo la cosa invece che migliorare è peggiorata?
<krabador> relon, l'ultima volta che sei stato qui , come ultima cosa ti è stato detto di rimuovere dei pacchetti
<relon> si li ho rimossi krabador
<krabador> ciò consente di usare l'unico driver funzionante per la tua scheda , che è all'interno del pacchetto linux-firmware , già presente nel tuo sistema
<relon> infatti un "miglioramento" c'è stato, ora le reti vengono viste tutte con segnale ottimo, ma linea cade di continuo
<krabador> relon: non hai l'altra volta dato prova di averlo fatto
<krabador> la scheda funziona con il driver in questione e segnalata come 2,4ghz
<relon> aspetta il comando era qualcosa tipo apt-get --purge kernel-......?
<relon> ecco sono riuscito a controllare.....Banda:	2.4GHz
<relon> ma perchè è settata Riduzione di potenza abilitata :	Sì ?
<relon> sarà mica questo che mi da un segnale non stabile?
<relon> metto su NO e provo?
<krabador> relon , sudo apt-get remove --purge broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source bcmwl-kernel-source
<relon> krabador ok ora entro da ubuntu e lo faccio.....prima di farlo però che mi dici riguardo quell'impostazione del modem?
<relon> Riduzione di potenza abilitata :	Sì
<relon> devo metterla su no?
<relon> .....krabador lo sai?
<Leehooooo> ciao :)
<Leehooooo> a chi potrei chiedere una info sull'installazione?
<Leehooooo> :)
<cybernova> !chiedi | Leehooooo
<ubot-it> Leehooooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Leehooooo> ottimo! :) sto cercando di installare in dual boot ubuntu su una macchina recente con win7 per la scuola
<Leehooooo> ma ho problemi al momento del boot con un messaggio tipo kernel.cfg che manca
<cybernova> Leehooooo, è un computer fisso o portatile (nel caso il modello)? con uefi o senza uefi?
<Leehooooo> fisso, assemblato da un amico di famiglia, bios uefi (asrock z87)
<cybernova> Leehooooo, hai creato una pendrive usb o da dvd?
<Leehooooo> ho usato unetbootin e rufus ma niente da fare
<Leehooooo> ho creato u n pendrive
<cybernova> Leehooooo, qual'è il filesystem della chiavetta?
<Leehooooo> fat32
<cybernova> !usbwin | Leehooooo prova con questo
<ubot-it> Leehooooo prova con questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cybernova> Leehooooo, fai anche un controllo del checksum della iso che hai scaricato
<cybernova> !md5 | Leehooooo
<ubot-it> Leehooooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Leehooooo> provvedo subito :)
<relon> eccomi sono entrato da ubuntu ora
<Leehooooo> posso chattare dopo che riprovo a rifare il boot per installarlo?
<relon> vediamo quanto duro senza cadere :(
<cybernova> Leehooooo, si certo
<cybernova> Leehooooo, controlla anche l'md5 per sicurezza
<relon> krabador, ora la connessione mi sembra più stabile, anche se noto che la velocità di download e di navigazione e pari a quella di un 56k -.-
<relon> *è pari
<peppo> raga
<peppo> ho un problema s'e sputtanato qualcosa sulla mia lubuntu non riesco ad accedere in recovery mode si blocca
<peppo> come faccio ad avere il terminale?? che casino!
<cybernova> !ripristino | peppo
<ubot-it> peppo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<leehoooooo> buonasera :) eccomi di nuovo
<leehoooooo> tutto è andato per il verso sbagliato, ovviamente xD
<cybernova> leehoooooo, sempre stesso problema?
<leehoooooo> nono, questa volta un micro passo in avanti lo abbiamo fatto
<leehoooooo> il boot uefi parte
<leehoooooo> solo che al momento di scegliere se fare il live della distro, di installare e altre due cosette
<leehoooooo> mi dice INVALID MAGIC NUMBER
<leehoooooo> :(
<cybernova> leehoooooo, quale versione di ubuntu è?
<leehoooooo> l'ultimA, md5 check perfetto
<leehoooooo> quella che tgermina per amd64
<peppo> il problema che io ci vado in recovery mode ma si blocca lo stesso
<cybernova> leehoooooo, 14.10? ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ecc?
<peppo> come faccio??
<leehoooooo> 14.04 LTS
<peppo> devo reinstallare tutto?
<cybernova> leehoooooo, hai provato a disabilitare secure boot?
<leehoooooo> già disabilitato di suo nel bios, non ho win8 quindi non penso nemmeno funzioni.. :(
<peppo> raga??
<cybernova> leehoooooo, hai un'altra usb da provare?
<leehoooooo> in ufficio no.. devo portarla domani..
<leehoooooo> potrebbe essere un problema usb?
<cybernova> leehoooooo, potrebbe
<cybernova> peppo, ti è già stato detto cosa fare
<leehoooooo> non pensavo potesse mai essere un problema, domani ne porto un altro paio e se possibile ti riscrivo :)
<leehoooooo> grazie per la disponibilità comunque
<leehoooooo> :)
<peppo> sono andato
<cybernova> leehoooooo, l'importante è che sia formattata in fat32 poi se continua a non funzionare vediamo cosa possiamo fare, ciao
<peppo> sul sito non c'è scritto!!
<cybernova> peppo, c'è scritto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione#Procedura_di_ripristino
<esu> potreste dirmi quanti pacchetti installati avete?
<akis24> esu: dipende da quello che si installa non esiste un numero fisso
<esu> lo so però sto cercando di ripulire il sistema
<esu> ho i3
<esu> non uso un de e ho 2046 pacchetti installati
<esu> mi sembrano un po' troppi, tutto qui
<akis24> esu apri il terminale e dai   sudo apt-get clean  per ripulire
<esu> già fatto
<akis24> esu sei a posto allora nessun problema
<esu> ok grazie
<akis24> prego
<Pinguinone> Salve
<Pinguinone> ho un problema con Ubuntu
<Pinguinone> all'avvio compare la scritta
<Pinguinone> "Sul volume <<boot>> rimangono solo 12,2 MB di spazio disco.
<Pinguinone> "
<Pinguinone> Cosa devo fare?
<akis24> Pinguinone: boot oppure root ?
<Pinguinone> boot
<akis24> Pinguinone:  apri un terminale e dai  df -h  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Pinguinone
<ubot-it> Pinguinone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433365/
<akis24> Pinguinone: hai creato la /sda1 di solo 236 mega e 212 sono occupati
<Pinguinone> Avevo lasciato quella di default di Ubuntu
<Pinguinone> Ho un hdd ssd da 512 Giga cmq
<akis24> Pinguinone: potresti provare ad allargarla con gparted se hai spazio ma non sono sicuro  che poi vada bene  in ogni caso sarebbe meglio farti un backup per sicurezza
<Pinguinone> O_O
<Pinguinone> Aiuto
<Pinguinone> Per piacere dimmi i passi da fare perché sono proprio a digiuno sia del backup sia di GParted
<akis24> Pinguinone: sempre da terminale vediamo  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433521/
<akis24> eh sei pieno dei vecchi kernel Pinguinone  vediamo se possiamo rimuoverne qualcuno
<Pinguinone> Splendido
<Pinguinone> credevo si eliminassero da soli
<akis24> Pinguinone: vediamo dai questo e sempre su paste  uname -r se è solo una riga metti qui in canale
<Pinguinone> 3.13.0-46-generic
<akis24> Pinguinone: usi l'ultimo bene  ora vediamo di far pulizia
<esu> ma quale ultimo?
<esu> io ho il 3.16
<Pinguinone> ok, grazie. Come faccio?
<akis24> esu: per cortesia ..
<akis24> Pinguinone:  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic
<akis24> Pinguinone: sempre da terminale vediamo  nuovamente dpkg -l | grep linux-image  quando finisce
<Pinguinone> Sta facendo...194 Mbyte teoricamente
<akis24> esu ne parliamo su ubuntu-it-chat dopo
<Pinguinone> fatto
<akis24> Pinguinone: d'accordo fallo finire e poi  dai di nuovo  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433686/
<Pinguinone> Ecco
<esu> ok
<akis24> Pinguinone:  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<Pinguinone> Minchia mezzo giga
<Pinguinone> vediamo cosa ne esce...
<akis24> Pinguinone: dpkg -l | grep linux-image  su paste
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433790/
<akis24> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic
<akis24> Pinguinone: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic
<Pinguinone> Fatto
<akis24> Pinguinone: dpkg -l | grep linux-image  su paste
<Pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433877/
<Pinguinone> Non sono un'esperto ma sembra che siano diminuite
<akis24> Pinguinone: perfetto riavvia ora e vedi come va'
<Pinguinone> E' necessario farlo proprio ora akis?
<akis24> Pinguinone: si certo se vogliamo verificare .. ma puoi farlo anche dopo volendo
<Pinguinone> ok dammi un minuto che riavvio
<Pinguinone> Rieccomi
<akis24> Pinguinone:  ?
<Pinguinone> Ho riavviato e tutto funziona
<Pinguinone> ma come faccio a verificare (a parte il fatto che funziona)?
<akis24> Pinguinone: si potrebbe togliere ancora qualcosa ma al momento va bene cosi  i kernel vanno tolti manualmente  e fare pulizia ogni tanto con    sudo apt-get clean
<Pinguinone> Provo a lanciare sudo apt-get clean?
<Pinguinone> Come mai i kernel vanno tolti manualmente?
<akis24> Pinguinone: si certo anche
<Pinguinone> Ok ora dovrei avere il 43% libero che non è male
<akis24> Pinguinone:  si
<Pinguinone> :-) thanks
<akis24> di nulla
<Pinguinone> Non esiste un comando che lanciato tramite cronjobs fa questo lavoro individuando il kernel in uso?
<akis24> Pinguinone: basta dare  uname -r
<Pinguinone> Sì ho capito, ma la mia idea è uno script che metto in cronjobs e automaticamente rileva il kernel e spazza via la spazzatura
<Pinguinone> lo metto una volta al mese e..bon tutto in automatico
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, vuoi rimuovere tutti i kernel precedenti a quelli in uso?
<Pinguinone> Sarebbe sbagliato?
<akis24> Pinguinone: mica serve fare script ecc se si pulisce con regolarita' di kernel non è che ne spunta uno al giorno :)
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, è una domanda :)
<cristian_c> akis24 ha ragione
<Pinguinone> No è che sono dell'idea "se fa in automatico è meglio così non mi dimentico" quindi per non ritrovarmi nella stessa situazione fra un po (non che akis non sia stato ipergentile) mi domandavo se esistesse qualcosa di simile....tanto se sono precedenti che si tengono a fare?
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, l'approccio è quello di unire due cose
<cristian_c> comando o script -> cronjob
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, inserisci il comando che useresti in cron
<cristian_c> bisogna quale dei due ti crea difficoltà
<Pinguinone> Eh non lo so...lo chiedevo qua per l'appunto
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, quindi la vera domanda è: 'sapete come posso eliminare i kernel precedenti a quello in uso?'?
<cristian_c> se sai fare questo , poi lo inserisci in cron
<Pinguinone> Riformulo...
<cristian_c> lol
<Pinguinone> "E' cosa buona e giusta eliminare i kernel precedenti a quello in uso sempre e comunque? Se sì esiste un comando che lo faccia in automatico detectando quale è quello in uso in automatico?"
<Pinguinone> Poi ci sarà la seconda domanda
<Pinguinone> "Ok, ma come lo metto in cron?"
<Pinguinone> lol
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, più che altro è una tua preferenza
<cristian_c> se vuoi farlo, lo fai
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, ah, quindi non sai come inserire le cose in cron?
<cristian_c> è questa la vera domanda?
<Pinguinone> Una cosa per volta
<Pinguinone> in realtà
<cristian_c> alla prima domanda ho già risposto
<cristian_c> seconda domanda:
<cristian_c> !cron | Pinguinone
<ubot-it> Pinguinone: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Pinguinone> ok
<Pinguinone> ma prima serve il comando
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, ah, ecco, c'era anche questa di domanda
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, regola generale: quando devi fare qualcosa di complesso
<cristian_c> prova sempre a scomporre il problema in sotto-problemi
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, dunque, almeno sai come rimuovere i kernel?
<cristian_c> singolarmente?
<cristian_c> *.
<Pinguinone> Eh no
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, bene, preoccupati prima di risolvere questo
<Pinguinone> Ok
<cristian_c> 'rimuovere kernel da riga di comando'
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<cristian_c> ho trovato una pagina askubuntu più strutturata
<cristian_c> Pinguinone, prova a dare una lettura
<esu> cristian_c, non potrebbe semplicemente imparare ad usare aptitude
<esu> dato che fa tutto lui?
<cristian_c> bello, in ncurses
<Pinguinone> Ok provo a guardarci e nel caso torno qua
<Pinguinone> grazie per il momento
<cristian_c> Perhaps you can take a different approach. If you upgrade kernel using:
<cristian_c> Code:   sudo aptitude safe-upgrade   Aptitude will automatically remove old kernels.
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961409
<cristian_c> PingUI, dai una letta anche a quel topic
<cristian_c> esu, questo però se lui aggiorna il kernel con aptitude
<esu> certo
<cristian_c> dipende da cosa vuole fare, diciamo comunque che aptitude non è semplice da utilizzare
<cristian_c> credo che ubuntu usi solo apt di default per gli aggiornamenti
<esu> come debian
<esu> aptitude è una sorta di gui
<esu> come synaptic
<cristian_c> esu, intendo il sistema di aggiornamento dei pacchetti di default
<cristian_c> Gestore aggiornamenti, ecc...
<esu> aptitude è una "gui" di apt
<esu> apt è la base
<esu> o come diavolo si dice
<cristian_c> esu, ok, non ci capiamo, parliamone in chat , visto che non è strettamente supporto
<esu> ok
<almodovar11> non riesco più a visualizzare la barra laterale qualcuno puà aiutarmi ?grazie a tutti
<akis24> almodovar11: usi unity ?
<almodovar11> sono inesperto ho installato ubuntu su un net book ed ora mi sono loggato come guest
<akis24> !unityreset | almodovar11
<ubot-it> almodovar11: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<almodovar11> ok grazie !!! proverò con i vostri consigli
<akis24> di nulla
<Ale-krn> Ciao ragazzi avrei un problema con pdf reader di adobe
<Ale-krn> l'ho installato regolarmente ma non riesco ad associarlo a firefox
<Ale-krn> riuscite per caso ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> Ale-krn, cerca di usare evinge
<krabador> evince
<krabador> pdf reader di adobe non è piu' supportato dalla stessa adobe
<Ale-krn> il problema è che dovrei aprire un pdf acquistato che richiede adobe
<Ale-krn> ho installato il reader 9
<Ale-krn> se provo ad usare evince mi dice di usare adobe reader
<krabador> Ale-krn, se hai installato reader 9
<krabador> puoi aprire reader 9 , "apri "
<krabador> ed apri il file
<Ale-krn> eppure mi dice che "il computer non ha i permessi"
<Ale-krn> un messaggio veloce che scompare subito
<Ale-krn> e mi annulla l'apertura del pdf
<Ale-krn> se faccio come dici
<Ale-krn> temo che sia visualizzabile solo online
<Ale-krn> per questo chiedevo come si faceva ad associare adobe reader a firefox
<Ale-krn> perchè nelle impostazioni, apertura pdf
<Ale-krn> non so come selezionare adobe reader
<krabador> Ale-krn, se è sempre adobe che devi usare, fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> Ale-krn, cambia permessi al file
<krabador> Ale-krn, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> sudo chmod 777 file
<krabador> dove "file" è il nome file
<vadym> ciao
<vadym> ho problema di installazione ubuntu su portatile
<Carlin0> descrivi il problema vadym se qualcuno sa rispoderà
<vadym> scaricato e masterizzato Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 32 bit desktop
<vadym> sto cercando a descrivere la problema, grazie
<Carlin0> magari tutto su un rigo per leggerlo + facilmente
<vadym> dopo partenza di installazione da dvd dopo aver scelto la lingua e mi appare in inglese con sfondo nero WARNING: PAE disabled. Use parametri "forcepae" to enable at your own risk! This kernel reguires the following fregature not present on the CPU: pae  Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Carlin0> vadym, l'opzione forcepae (mi pare) sia nel menu che si apre con F6
<krabador> vadym, scusami, che cpu c'è dentro al pc?
<vadym> ok, con F6 Altre Opzioni mi trovo 1. acpi=off 2. noapic 3. nolapic 4. edd=on 5. nodmraid 6. nomodeset
<krabador> vadym, scusami, che cpu c'è dentro al pc?
<vadym> 7. solo software libero
<vadym> krabador, cpu intendi da dire è processore?
<krabador> cpu = processore, si.
<vadym> si, certo che c'e. ho appena formattato Windows
<krabador> vadym, cerca di capire la domanda.
<vadym> scusa, hai ragione. adesso guardo
<vadym> Processore INTEL CENTRINO 1,70 Ghz
<krabador> vadym, ok, quanta ram hai?
<vadym> credo 2 gb
<vadym> confermo che ho 2 gb di ram
<krabador> vadym, allora, ti consiglierei xubuntu / lubuntu, per quel sistema
<vadym> grazie
<vadym> dove posso trovare?
<krabador> vadym, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<krabador> vadym, altrimenti , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/
<krabador> per entrambe , la versione desktop-i386
<Carlin0> e sempre forcepae credo
<vadym> grazie grazie
<anto> ragazzi salve
<anto> piacere antonio
<anto> ero in chat libera chiedevo aiuto e mi hanno sbattuto fuori
<Carlin0> anto, hai floddato
<anto> avevo ignorato la chat di supporto
<Carlin0> rientra
<anto> ciao carlin ahahah
<anto> Carlin ti riferisci alla chat libera?
<Carlin0> certo
<anto> ok arrivo
<Ale-krn> grazie a tutti per i consigli di prima, ciao!
<cuppls> salve
<cuppls> ho appena installato ubuntu , mi è apparso un messaggio dove c'era scritto che era stato fatto correttamente e di riavviare
<cuppls> ho riavviato, il pc si è bloccato con alcune scritte, ho spento tenendo premuto il tasto
<cuppls> e adesso se accendo si apre windows 8 e non trovo il modo di selezionare ubuntu
<vadym> ciao
<cuppls> ciao
<vadym> krabador, ci sei?
<cuppls> mi potete aiutare?
<vadym> ho problema, non riesco installare lubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386, lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386. WARNING: PAE disabled. Use parameter "forcepae" to enable at your own risk! This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae    Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<vadym> cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> vadym, mi sembra che ti avevamo gia detto di usare l'opzione forcepae
<vadym> anche con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS stessa problema
<vadym> certo, dove ci trovo forcepae? cosa è forcepae?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-27
<krabador> vadym, allora, che succede?
<vadym> l'opzione in F6 cosa devo scegliere ?
<krabador> forcepae
<vadym> non vedo questo forcepae
<krabador> vadym, allora premi f6 seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> vadym, seleziona la prima voce in alto "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> se non appare in italiano , premi f2 e seleziona la lingua
<krabador> al che appare una stringa lunga in basso, cancelli "quiet splash " scrivi forcepae, premi invio
<vadym> ok, sto provando
<vadym> partito con PROVA UBUNTU SENZA INSTALLARE e al posto "quiet splash" scritto forcepae. adesso vado avanti. grazie
<krabador> bene
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<GIORGIO88> salve buongiorno
<GIORGIO88> c'è qualcuno che può darmi supporto
<superstep> !qualcuno | GIORGIO88
<ubot-it> GIORGIO88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<GIORGIO88> avevo ubuntu ho aggiornato alla versione 14.4 ma si blocca all avvio
<GIORGIO88> ho istallato la 14.10 e si blocca lo stesso
<superstep> GIORGIO88, compare qualche messaggio all'avvio?
<GIORGIO88> no nessuno
<GIORGIO88> ho istallato win7 va benissimo
<superstep> rimane un cursore bianco lampeggiante?
<GIORGIO88> piu o meno si
<superstep> che vuol dire piu' o meno?
<GIORGIO88> a volte si e avvolte no compare nemmeno il cursore
<superstep> ma prima ubuntu andava?
<GIORGIO88> sisi
<GIORGIO88> ?
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, e in seguito a cosa non ha più funzionato?
<superstep> glpiana, in seguito all'avanzamento di distribuzione
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, non dirmi "l'ho spento la sera e al mattino non andava"
<GIORGIO88> ho istallato il 14.4
<glpiana> superstep, grazie
<superstep> GIORGIO88, avevi detto dopo che hai aggiornato
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, da che versione hai fatto l'avanzamento a 14.04?
<GIORGIO88> ragazzi non lo so a me mi è stato portato da un amico che mi dice ho fatto l'agg al 14.4 e non va
<superstep> GIORGIO88, non puoi reinstallare?
<GIORGIO88> io ho formattato ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale il 14.4 e ho sost l'itallazione
<superstep> GIORGIO88, hai scaricato la versione compilata per la tua architettura?
<glpiana> superstep, non avrebbe potuto installare altrimenti
<GIORGIO88> sisi è una macchina con proc amd cempron 4 gb ram 5oo di disco
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, hai provato il sistema da live prima di installarlo?
<GIORGIO88> sisi funziona
<GIORGIO88> il live funziona
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, funziona l'installaller o anche il sistema in prova?
<GIORGIO88> funziona
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, durante l'installazione hai messo la spunta per scaricare aggiornamenti e software di terze parti?
<GIORGIO88> sisi
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, ripeti l'installazione senza mettere quelle spunte
<GIORGIO88> okok ora faccio partire il tutto e vi tengo aggiornato
<GIORGIO88> reistallato il tutto senza spunte
<GIORGIO88> al riavvio schermo nero con cursore bianco sgranato
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<GIORGIO88> sisi il grub si
<GIORGIO88> ma se clikko su ubuntu
<GIORGIO88> ho questo problema
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, oki, quando si apre il menu di grub, premi il tasto "e", quindi cerca la riga che contiene le parole  "quiet splash"
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, aggiungi, dopo quiet splash, separata da uno spazio, la parola "nomodeset", senza virgolette, e vediamo se va. per riavviare il pc ora, premi ctrl+alt+canc. dopo aver inserito nomodeset premi ctrl+x
<GIORGIO88> sto riavviando
<GIORGIO88> al grub clicco ubuntu??
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, no, rileggi quello che ho scritto
<GIORGIO88> ho inserito nomodest ho riavviato
<GIORGIO88> al grub ho cliccato ubuntu
<GIORGIO88> ora sn usciti dei pallini
<GIORGIO88> ora il cursore
<GIORGIO88> per il momento ora sta a schermo nero
<GIORGIO88> il cursore non si muove
<ExPBoy> O_O
<GIORGIO88> confermato schermo nero e cursore bloccato
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, dopo aver scritto nomodeset hai riavviato?
<GIORGIO88> sisi
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, ma non dovevi riavviare, dovevi premere ctrl+x
<GIORGIO88> ho premuto ctrl + x e poi riavviato come mi hai detto tu
<glpiana> dovevi solo premere ctrl+x
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, probabile che ti abbia confuso mettendo in ordine sparso le informazioni
<GIORGIO88> quindi ripeto l operazione
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, sì, aggiunto nomodeset premi ctrl+x. non ricordo se parte da solo o se devi poi premere invio
<GIORGIO88> premuo ctrl + x
<GIORGIO88> è entrato tipo in una modalità provvisoria
<GIORGIO88> le icone sn grandi
<GIORGIO88> glpiana??
<GIORGIO88> ora che si fa??
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, se ci cono icone vuol dire che ha avviato la grafica
<GIORGIO88> sisi va anche in rete e tutto
<GIORGIO88> però sn grandi
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, collegati qui con il pc in questione
<giorgio88ubuntu> glpiana eccomi
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, copia pure qui la riga che esce
<giorgio88ubuntu> dv trovo il terminale
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, apri la dash e scrivi term
<giorgio88ubuntu> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<giorgio88ubuntu> fulvio@fulvio-desktop:~$
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, io comincerei a fare gli aggiornamenti. se poi con gli aggiornamenti da lo stesso problema di avvio, metti nomodeset come hai fatto ora e nel caso lo si rende definitivo. inoltre vediamo se dopo gli aggiornamenti ti propone dei driver porprietari
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, quindi scrivi: sudo apt-get update                  e quando termina: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, io tra poco devo andare, per cui non posso supportarti oltre
<GIORGIO88> fatto
<GIORGIO88> ha scaricato
<GIORGIO88> mi ha fatto digitare
<GIORGIO88> sudo  apt-get install udo
<GIORGIO88> per istallare
<glpiana> udo?
<GIORGIO88> sisi
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, lol, ti sei perso una s da qualche parte
<GIORGIO88> nono mi ha dato lui quella stringa stesso il terminale
<GIORGIO88> 0 aggiornati 1 istallati 0 da rimuovere 182 non aggiornati
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, dai quello spora che risolvi tutto
<giorgio88ubuntu> fulvio@fulvio-desktop:~$ udo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giorgio88ubuntu> Il programma "udo" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<giorgio88ubuntu> sudo apt-get install udo
<giorgio88ubuntu> cmq l'ho ripetuta con sudo
<Matt_91> giorgio88ubuntu, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<giorgio88ubuntu> fulvio@fulvio-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sudo
<giorgio88ubuntu> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<giorgio88ubuntu> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<giorgio88ubuntu> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<giorgio88ubuntu> sudo è già alla versione più recente.
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, cerca di copiare bene i comandi
<GIORGIO88> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, udo lo hai scritto tu sbagliando, nessuno ti ha detto di scrivere udo
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, prima devi dare sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> giorgio88ubuntu, se lo hai già dato procedi col comando di Matt_91
<GIORGIO88> sta scaricando a raffica
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, ottimo
<GIORGIO88> si è oscurato il monitor e riacceso sul desktop e mi chiede la password
<GIORGIO88> procedo??
<glpiana> GIORGIO88, è il blocco schermo
<glpiana> procedi
<GIORGIO88> matt_91 ha finito
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, quindi?
<GIORGIO88> quindi che faccio??
<GIORGIO88> riavvio
<GIORGIO88> ?
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, qual'era il problema?
<GIORGIO88> non si avviava
<GIORGIO88> credo dava qualche errore
<GIORGIO88> al video credo
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, e ora come sei? il chroot?
<Matt_91> *in
<GIORGIO88> credo in una specie di modalità provvisoria
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, riavvia e se non va riaccedi come hai fatto ora che guardiamo meglio
<GIORGIO88> pare si sia risolto
<GIORGIO88> grazie ragazzi
<Matt_91> GIORGIO88, di nulla XD
<nerina1234> Come faccio a postare un problema che ho con ubuntu?
<akis24> !paste | nerina1234
<ubot-it> nerina1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nerina1234> Pdf.I miei file di output da scanner a pdf sono troppo pesanti. Quale programma posso usare per farli "più leggeri"? (ubunto 14 versione 64 bit) Grazie
<akis24> nerina1234: prova a cambiare impostazioni dello scanner  risoluzione ecc
<nerina1234> akis24 lo scanner me lo fa in pdj ed io poi gli chiedo di salvarlo in pdf
<nerina1234> ho simple scan come programma
<akis24> nerina1234: dai un occhiata qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3409813
<nerina1234> provo grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> nerina1234: prova questi due comandi    pdf2ps miofile.pdf   e dopo   ps2pdf miofile.ps  ovvio sullo stesso file
<xneovo10> hola
<libero76> buongiorno sto scaricando la iso  x  64  bit voglio levare winzozz   posso   farlo  partire dal boot
<libero76> ce qualkuno che puo consigliarmi
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> libero76, comunque io ti consiglio un dual boot poi se vedi che puoi fare tutto quello che serve anche senza windows (si chiama così) se proprio vuoi lo elimini
<libero76> ok  seguo  il   video  ma poi posso fre aggiornamenti  perche winzozz mi   da problemi  mi rallenta
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> libero76, se il pc è lento lo è anche con linux
<libero76> solo quando faccio aggiornamenti
<libero76> e i3   acer 5750g  4  gb ram
<ExPBoy> ma hai installato già ubuntu?
<libero76> no  mai
<ExPBoy> e allora parliamo di aggiornamenti windows?
<libero76> si    mi rallwntano il sistema anzi a  volte si impalla
<ExPBoy> !chat | libero76
<ubot-it> libero76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<libero76> !chat
<ExPBoy> libero76, no privato grazie
<libero76> scusami
<libero76> comunque  provo a farlo  dual boot
<libero76> e  provarlo
<ExPBoy> puoi provarlo anche senza installarlo
<libero76> e  come  si fa?
<ExPBoy> direttamente dalla live
<ExPBoy> quando hai masterizzato dvd o usb  fai il boot da dvd/usb e scegli prova ubuntu
<libero76> ok
<libero76> poi se   funziona faccio definitivo
<liuns76> ciao  mi da  errore  di imaggine mi date il  link da scaricare la  versione  64  bit  x  seven
<liuns76> scusate non ce  nessuno
<liuns76> dovrei cambiare il sistema operativo   mi potreste dare il link   x il  windows  64  bit  la iso da scaricare
<liuns76> x mettere  ubuntu
<LINUS76> buongiorno ce qualkuno  che puo passarmi il link  per installare  ubuntu  su il   64 bit
<Guest73715> b sera   ce  qualcuno  che puo aiutarmi  ho scaricato il link  x 64  bit masterizzato ma mi da errore
<lino76> ce qualcuno che puo darmi una mano  ho  w7     scaricato  la iso x  64  bit dalla  home  ma mi da errore  perche?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | lino76
<ubot-it> lino76: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<lino76> ok   ho  scaricato la iso dalla  home x il mio sistema operativo  a  64  bit ho un intel corei3   fatto partire  la iso  ma dopo un po mi  ha dato errore
<cristian_c> lino76, il file .iso lo devi masterizzare
<cristian_c> non si fa partire
<cristian_c> !iso | lino76
<ubot-it> lino76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<lino76> cristian lo masterizzato  e lo fatto partre da  dvd rw  f12  dal  boot
<cristian_c> lino76, quale errore ottieni?
<lino76> era  un   numero 3053
<cristian_c> lino76, puoi scattare una foto del problema?
<lino76> ormai lo cancellato  ma dove posso scaricare la iso  esatta
<lino76> gentilmente
<cristian_c> lino76, cosa hai cancellato?
<pazzoide> Ciao a tutti! Ho una piccola e stupida domanda: sono connesso con ssh a un server su cui ho dato un comando che finirà tra qualche ora. Posso chiudere la connessione e spegnere il pc  da cui comando il server o si interrompe il processo che sta andando?
<lino76> ho cancellato la iso  sul  dvd  riscrivibile
<cristian_c> pazzoide, pensa tu chiuda il processo
<cristian_c> lino76, però il file scaricato ce l'hai ancora , vero?
<pazzoide> sospettavo :/ grazie @cristian_c
<b00k3r> sera
<lino76> no lo cancellato  sai quale x  intel cor  i3 windows  64 bit
<cristian_c> *penso
<cristian_c> lino76, dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !download | lino76
<ubot-it> lino76: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<lino76> non capisco lascio stare grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lino76, spiegati
<cristian_c> lol
<linkubuntu> ubuntu 14.10   tra i dispositivi non mi riconosce il lettore dvd  che fare .grazie
<akis24> sera
<daryl0> salve
<daryl0> problema con modulo huawei EM770 mi dice non registrato e non capisco il perchè..ù
<daryl0> consigli o aiuti?
<krabador> daryl0, inserisci la chiavetta, manda dmesg | grep huawei
<krabador> !pastebin | daryl0
<ubot-it> daryl0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daryl0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454240/
<daryl0> krabor non è una chiavetta è un modulo 3G dentro al netbook
<daryl0> ops krabador
<krabador> manda il pastebin preciso del comando
<krabador> unito a quello di lshw -C network
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<daryl0> dmesg | grep huawei non mi dice nulla di nulla
<daryl0> sudo: lshw: command not found
<daryl0> andrea98
<daryl0> ora installa lshw
<krabador> daryl0, lsb-release -a
<krabador> pastebin
<daryl0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454376/
<daryl0> andrea98
<cristian_c> <daryl0> problema con modulo huawei EM770 mi dice non registrato e non capisco il perchè..ù
<cristian_c> daryl0, dove lo vedi il messaggio?
<daryl0> cristian sotto Banda Larga Mobile mi dice non registrato pur avendo creato una connessione TIm con il relativo modulo
<cristian_c> daryl0, prima accertati che la sim sia perfettamente funzionante
<cristian_c> su altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> daryl0, in un terminale, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> daryl0, e dmesg | tail
<daryl0> la SIM funziona se uso xp con MP funziona tutto ok
<daryl0> ifconfig -a command not fount
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> daryl0, metti tutto il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<daryl0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454718/
<KeresC> ciao a tutti, lunga vita mr spok
<luca_hh> salve a tutti sto provando a cvreare una piccola rete domestica
<KeresC> luca_hh, buonasera! Cosa vuoi conettere?
<luca_hh> KeresC, buonasera a voi, voglio connettere i miei due pc e anche il mio smartphone android galaxy s3
<luca_hh> sto seguendo una buona guida che mi dice di installare dei pacchetti per poter creare appunto la rete con questo comando
<luca_hh> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs fusesmb system-config-samba
<luca_hh> ma credo che l'installazione non sia andata a buon fine
<KeresC> perch??
<KeresC> avrai da configuarti le condivisioni...
<KeresC> mi servirebbe un'esperto di uefi...
<luca_hh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454927/
<luca_hh> KeresC, questo è quello che mi dice il terminale...
<KeresC> basta che cancelli smbfs che ? obsoleto e metti cifs-utils
<KeresC> sudo apt-get install samba fusesmb system-config-samba cifs-utils
<luca_hh> KeresC, ok ora provo e ti dico ;)
<KeresC> ?8y9
<KeresC> (Y)
<luca_hh> KeresC, l'installazione è andata, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<KeresC> figurati!
<cuppls> ciao
<cuppls> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<krabador> cuppls, chiedi
<KeresC> chiedi pure
<cuppls> ho installato ubuntu facendo creare la partizione a lui durante l'installazione
<KeresC> ok e?
<KeresC> sull'intero disco?
<cuppls> mi è apparso il messaggio che diceva che l'installazione era ok e di riavviare il pc
<cuppls> in che senso?
<cuppls> ce l'ho insieme a windows 8.1
<KeresC> continua a spiegare e poi ti faccio le domande
<krabador> cuppls, esponi il problema, completamente.
<cuppls> quando ho riavviato il pc mi sono apparsi una serie di messaggi e si è bloccato il pc
<KeresC> e cosa dicevano questi messaggi?
<cuppls> ho spento, riacceso e adesso non posso scegliere se avviare con ubuntu o windows
<cuppls> non ricordo di preciso, qualcuno diceva panic se non sbaglio, può essere ?
<cuppls> erano in inglese
<krabador> cuppls, accendi , lascia fare, vedi che succede, e se si blocca, segnala cosa c'è sullo schermo
<KeresC> riavvia il computer dall'installer ubuntu
<krabador> cuppls, se puoi mandare un'immagine è meglio
<krabador> !image | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca_hh> salve sono sempre io
<cuppls> ah, ho installato mettendo il programma su una penna usb
<krabador> cuppls, accendi , lascia fare, vedi che succede, e se si blocca, segnala cosa c'è sullo schermo
<krabador> cuppls, se puoi mandare un'immagine è meglio
<krabador> !image | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cuppls> adesso provo
<KeresC> si potrebbe anche tentare di reinstallare grub se fosse quello il problema
<luca_hh> ho installato samba però non riesco a trovare la voce samba dal menù delle impostazioni.. è alquanto strano poiche l'installazione è stata fatta correttamente
<KeresC> che io sappia devi configurarlo a mano dal file di configurazione
<luca_hh> KeresC, sisi, ma la cosa strana è che ho fatto la stessa procedura sia dal fisso che dal portatitile
<luca_hh> KeresC, solo che dal portatile non la trovo
<KeresC> cosa non trovi nel portatile?
<luca_hh> dal fisso invece ho gia fatto le configurazioni
<luca_hh> la voce samba
<luca_hh> nè nel menu di ricerca di ubuntu nè nelle impostazioni di sistema
<KeresC> hai provato a riavviare?
<luca_hh> sisi
<KeresC> non uso samba da un secolo, non so come aiutarti
<cuppls> eccomi di nuovo
<cuppls> allora il problema è che non so proprio come avviare ubuntu perchè mi si avvia diretamente windows
<krabador> cuppls, hai uefi?
<cuppls> si
<krabador> cuppls, hai controllato , dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, cosa c'è in bios , nell'ordine di boot?
<cuppls> si c'è prima la porta usb
<cuppls> e di ubuntu non mi appare niente
<krabador> cuppls, cosa dice la lista?
<krabador> quante voci ha la lista di boot?
<cuppls> cd/dvd
<cuppls> devo ricontrollare ,adesso lo faccio
<cuppls> ma è normale che non vedo altre partizioni?
<KeresC> non molto...
<KeresC> se hai uefi dovresti avere le varie partizioni bootabili
<krabador> cuppls, da dove "non vedo altre partizioni" ?
<cuppls> vedo solo che lo spazio che ho 'richiesto' per ubuntu è occupata (cioè ho 100 gb in meno) sull'hard disk
<cuppls> da risorse del computer
<krabador> cuppls, win non vede ubuntu
<KeresC> cuppls, devi entrare nel bios
<cuppls> devo vedere qualcos'altro oltre alla lista dell'ordine di boot?
<krabador> cuppls, controlla tutte le voci. in ogni caso, è probabile che grub non sia finito in uefi, e allora non riesci a caricare ubuntu, ma solo windows
<KeresC> si controlla
<krabador> cuppls, grub , in presenza di uefi, deve finire nella partizione efi
<KeresC> yes altrimenti non si avvia
<cuppls> non sono molto pratico, come lo verifico?
<cuppls> o come rimedio?
<krabador> cuppls, va a verificare le voci, controlla che non ci sia niente con "ubuntu" in mezzo
<cuppls> adesso vedo
<KeresC> fai una bella foto alla lista che ti propone
<cuppls> allora sotto boot piority order c'è
<cuppls> ci sono 8 righe
<cuppls> usb hdd
<cuppls> windows boot manager
<cuppls> hdd:stl.....
<cuppls> atapi cdrom
<cuppls> usb fdd
<cuppls> network boot-ipv4
<KeresC> su hdd cosa ti da come sotto men??
<cuppls> usb cdrom
<krabador> cuppls, seleziona windows boot manager
<cuppls> scusa come lo vedo?
<krabador> cuppls, e segui questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<KeresC> krabador, non ? che hai una guida su come creare una penna usb installante 14.10 in uefi?
<cuppls> ok
<cuppls> un'ultima cosa
<krabador> KeresC, le pendrive si fanno nello stesso modo
<krabador> KeresC, per uefi devi solo deselezionare secure boot, per assicurarti che parta
<KeresC> si fatta con il dd
<cuppls> secure boot l'ho disabilitato dalla voce boot
<cuppls> però avevo letto altrove che dovevo fare anche es
<krabador> cuppls, segui la guida del boot repair
<cuppls> erase all boot.. qualcosa del genere
<cuppls> ma non me lo fa fare
<cuppls> ma posso togliere ubuntu dalla penna usb dove devo mettere il boot repair?
<krabador> cuppls, lo puoi fare anche dalla penna stesa
<krabador> cuppls, purchè in sessione live, funzioni la rete, in modo da installare boot.repair, e farlo partire
<cuppls> ok ma nel link che mi hai dato
<cuppls> devo effettuare la donazione per scaricare linux secure remix?
<cuppls> non trovo il tasto del download
<cuppls> comunque grazie davvero per l'aiuto
<krabador> cuppls, fa partire la pendrive dal quale hai installato ubuntu
<krabador> cuppls, scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> connettiti con un cavo lan, se la wireless non è supportata
<krabador> ed installa boot repair, è la stessa cosa
<krabador> cuppls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<cuppls> ok ti ringrazio
<cuppls> provo subito
<cuppls> allora
<cuppls> ho scritto quelle tre righe nel terminale
<cuppls> ma mi sembra non sia successo niente
<cagias> problema con xubuntu e scheda viseo
<krabador> cuppls, se non sei connesso , non installi
<krabador> cagias, descrivi
<cagias> ciao ho installato xubuntu e fin qui tutto ok. ho provato a cambiare la scheda video da una gforce 2 ad una gforce fx 5200 ma quando provo a riaccendere il pc non vedo nemmeno lo schermo di boot pero' il sistema ooperativo si carica.
<cuppls> risolto!
<krabador> cagias, ma vedi la schermata di boot, di accensione?
<andre994> buonasera ragazzi sono un neofitadi ubuntu ho problemi con il dual boot
<cagias> no. vedo solo la luce dell'hard disk che funziona e sento il suono del tamburo tipico di ubuntu
<krabador> cagias, allora la scheda è andata
<cagias> lo schermo rimane nero.
<andre994> quando accendo il pc parte direttamente windows senza darmi la possibilità di scegliere
<krabador> andre994, uefi?
<cagias> ok grazie. provero' a cambiarla
<krabador> cagias, l'hardware di cui parli, ha 15 anni
<andre994> ho windows 8
<andre994> ho disattivato il secure boot
<cuppls> ho riparato
<krabador> andre994, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cuppls> mi [ apparsa una pagina con un url
<cuppls> che faccio_
<krabador> cuppls, se non mostri quello di cui parlo
<cagias> sicuramente li ha! ho un pc con un athlon da 1 ghz ma volevo solo usarlo per emergenza.
<krabador> *i
<cuppls> mi dici dove posso mettere l immagine_
<krabador> cagias, e quanta ram hai?
<krabador> !image | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cagias> 1,5 gb
<krabador> cagias, puoi provare lubuntu 32 bit
<krabador> è l'unica con cui puoi provare ad avere un sistema usabile, con quell'hardware
<cagias> e' piu' leggero ancora di xubuntu?
<krabador> cagias, si
<cagias> posso farlo da terminale?
<krabador> cagias, installare ?
<krabador> cagias, no
<krabador> ti conviene scaricare la iso
<krabador> ed installare
<krabador> cagias, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cagias> il problema che ho solo un lettore cdrom ed un masterizzatore dvd collegato con adattatore sata che non lo riconosce nel boot iniziale
<krabador> cagias, lubuntu entra in cd
<krabador> cagias, puoi , da terminale, mandare sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<krabador> ma non sarebbe la stessa cosa+
<cagias> scusami in che senso non sarebbe la stessa cosa?
<krabador> cagias, non è la stessa cosa dell'installazione
<krabador> cagias, installeresti l'ambiente grafico di lubuntu , sul sistema già installato
<cagias> ok allora seguo il link che mi avete dato e scarico la iso
<cagias> e installo solo lubunto sull hard disk
<cagias> grazie per il supporto come al solito impeccabile
<krabador> cagias, prova , se vuoi, con sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , e vedi come ti va, ma con scheda grafica rotta, è un po' dura
<krabador> cagias, di niente
<cuppls> http://imgur.com/6s0fiql
<cuppls> sono riuscito finalmente ad avviare ubuntu
<cuppls> però adesso non mi si spegne il pc
<cuppls> non si spegne completamente, resta acceso il led che indica che lo schermo è attivo
<jester-> = hai una scheda patre non linux digeribile
<jester-> scheda madre*
<cuppls> e cosa posso fare?
<jester-> nulla, sperare che nei rilasci successivi; se pc recente, avendo  kernel piu avanzati diventi compatibile, se pc vecchio non c'è speranza
<cuppls> il pc è nuovo, ma spegnendolo tenendo premuto il tasto si può rovinare?
<jester-> cuppls: non dovrebbe
<jester-> cuppls: hai la 14.10?
<krabador> cuppls, scusa, da terminale, sudo shutdown -h now , cosa fa ?
<cuppls> ho ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> cuppls: prova la live della 14.10
<cuppls> krabador mi chiede la password
<cuppls> che metto appena si accende
<krabador> cuppls, metti quella che ha impostato in istallazione,
<krabador> si quella d'accesso
<cuppls> jester- come posso aggiornarlo?
<cuppls> non mi fa scrivere
<cuppls> cosa faccio?
<krabador> cuppls,ti fa scrivere, non fa apparire le lettere
<krabador> per sicurezza
<krabador> metti la password che sai
<krabador> e premi invio
<cuppls> allora il pc fa la stessa cosa che fa quando provo a spegnrlo
<cuppls> si 'blocca' quando si è quasi spento
<cuppls> e resta accesa la luce dello schermo
<krabador> cuppls, su quale messaggio si blocca?
<cuppls> non appare nessun messaggio, si vede solo lo schermo nero
<krabador> cuppls,  sudo shutdown -h now , non s''è bloccato su nessun messaggio?
<cuppls> no..
<cuppls> ho riprovato e non appare nessun messaggio
<krabador> cuppls, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw
<krabador> avrai un lungo output
<krabador> manda il contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cuppls> e comunque qualche volta mi dà problemi anche ad avviarsi
<cuppls> si blocca sulla schermata viola
<krabador> cuppls, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> cancelli le parole quiet splash
<krabador> salvi
<cuppls> come faccio a copiare dal terminale? ctrl+c non funziona
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> cuppls, col mouse
<krabador> selezioni
<krabador> copi
<krabador> incolli
<cuppls> scusa ma il mouse del mio pc è pietoso e non mi dava il tasto destro
<cuppls> comunque l ho copiato
<krabador> manda il contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cuppls> sudo ishw dice command not found adesso
<krabador> sudo lshw
<cuppls> mi daresti il link dove incollare di nuovo?
<krabador> !pastebin | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457544/
<krabador> cuppls, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/30309/il-portatile-non-si-spegne-completamente-e-non-si-riavvia-rimane-con-schermo-nero-e-ventola-che-gira
<krabador> sembra avere ancora problemi di supporto
<cuppls> quindi è 'colpa' del mio pc?
<cuppls> ma invece quell'altro comando che mi avevi mandato prima era per il problema all'avvio?
<krabador> cuppls, è per vedere quando ha problemi di avvio, in che punto ce l'ha
<krabador> cuppls, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/259985
<cuppls> va bene..
<cuppls> ti ringrazio mi hai aiutato moltissimo
<krabador> cuppls, fa un tentativo, avendo tu installato appena adesso
<krabador> trova un po' di tempo, installa 14.10
<krabador> esegui poi gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> e vedi , se il problema hardware puo' essere rientrato
<cuppls> ma come lo installo sopra al 10.4?
<krabador> cuppls, fai partire la procedura di intallazione
<krabador> cuppls, quando ti chiederà dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> seleziioni a mano , la partizione che sta adesso occupando già ubuntu
<krabador> selezioni per la formattazione, vai avanti
<cuppls> e gli aggiornamenti glieli faccio fare durante l'installazione ,spuntando la casella apposita?
<krabador> cuppls, si, assolutamente , ma li devi fare pure al primo avvio
<krabador> dopo l'installazione
<cuppls> mi diresti come fare?
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> da terminale
<cuppls> perfetto..ti ringrazio ancora tanto
<cuppls> domani installo il 14.10
<cuppls> buona serata!
<krabador> a te , buon proseguimento
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-28
<manzip> "aggiornamenti software" dice che in \boot non ho spazio sufficiente. Qualcuno sa dirmi come fare a liberare spazio o assegnarne di più a \boot
<manzip> ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 lts 64b
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<b00k3r> giorno
<berg> buongiorno
<Guest85640> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Guest85640> potete aiutarmi?
<Guest85640> ho bisogno di un supporto tecnico
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest85640
<ubot-it> Guest85640: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<berg66> akis
<akis24> ?
<berg66> ho un netbook asus
<berg66> eepc asus xp 4g
<berg66> posso formattarlo e mettere ubuntu?
<berg66> come faccio?
<akis24> berg66: ti consiglierei di installare in dualboot per ora poi in avanti si vedra' ..
<akis24> !installazione | berg66
<ubot-it> berg66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> berg66: quanta ram ha il tuo netbook ?
<berg66> 512
<berg66> minima
<akis24> berg66: scaricati lubuntu creati un disco live seguendo la procedura di installazione e prima prova che tutto funzioni grosso modo  " hai poca ram .. "
<ExPBoy> troppo poca
<akis24> !derivate | berg66
<ubot-it> berg66: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<berg66> posso istallare lubuntu
<ExPBoy> berg66, provalo da live prima
<berg66> non capisco
<berg66> spiegami come devo fare
<akis24> berg66:  all'avvio del disco avrai l'opzione " prova lubuntu senza installare "  seleziona e avvia con quella
<berg66> allora scarico lubuntu
<akis24> berg66:  comunque leggiti la guida di installazione e ti sara' chiaro come fare
<akis24> berg66:  nel caso avessi dubbi chiedi qui
<berg66> dove trovo la guida
<akis24> berg66: sopra ti ho postato il link
<akis24> !installazione | berg66
<ubot-it> berg66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<berg66> ho scaricato lubuntu ma non lo apre
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> berg66, ma hai letto la guida?
<berg66> certo
<ExPBoy> e che devi aprire?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<berg66> per istalle ubuntu come devo fare
<ExPBoy> ok vedo che hai letto la guida
<ExPBoy> :)
<berg66> non prendetemi in giro
<ExPBoy> no ma se non leggi è inutile
<ExPBoy> non sto prendendoti in giro io
<berg66> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> sto cercando di aiutarti dandoti gli strumenti
<berg66> vi saluto
<ExPBoy> ma se non li vuoi utilizzare è inutile
<berg66> scusa ma se mi devo leggere la guida che tra l'altro è incomprensibile tu che stai a fare
<berg66> dice che mi vuoi aiutare
<ExPBoy> per darti le guide
<ExPBoy> altrimenti dovrei copiarti riga per riga qui
<ExPBoy> mi pare inutile non credi?
<berg66> ma.......... vi forgiate di essere una comunità d'aiuto
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<berg66> forse è meglio usare windows
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> si vero
<cristian_c> berg66, per favore, spiega cosa non capisci
<cristian_c> invece di polemizzare
<berg66> ha ragione bill
<cristian_c> sì sì
<cristian_c> berg66, per favore, torna in topic
<cristian_c> l'offtopic è di là
<berg66> io voglio solo sapere se sul mio pc posso istallare ubuntu e come fare
<cristian_c> berg66, che pc hai?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> berg66, hai provato prima in modalità live?
<berg66> netbook asus 4g
<cristian_c> berg66, qual è il modello?
<cristian_c> di asus ce ne sono tanti
<berg66> eepc 4g ram 512
<cristian_c> berg66, con quella ram puoi ambire solo a lubuntu, decentemente
<cristian_c> considerando anche un processore da netbook
<berg66> ok va bene per lubuntu
<cristian_c> berg66, provalo in live e vedi come va
<berg66> che vuol dire in live
<berg66> non capisco
<cristian_c> berg66, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> L'espressione LiveCD, Live CD o LiveDistro (per esteso distribuzione live) viene genericamente utilizzata per indicare una distribuzione di un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato in fase di boot del computer ed eseguito senza richiederne l'installazione su hard disk.
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, più chiaro di così :P
<berg66> si è chiaro
<cristian_c> :O
<ExPBoy> e lo so ma non dirlo a me
<cristian_c> berg66, ok, quindi adesso hai la possibilità di capire se il sistema ci gira bene
<cristian_c> berg66, buon download
<berg66> ora cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> berg66, scarichi lubuntu e la provi in live
<cristian_c> masterizzandola prima
<berg66> spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> berg66, fai una domanda specifica
<cristian_c> così ti posso rispondere
<cristian_c> più precisamente
<berg66> scarico ubuntu
<cristian_c> lubuntu
<berg66> sull'asus
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | berg66
<ubot-it> berg66: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> berg66, lo scarichi dove vuoi
<berg66> si lubuntu
<berg66> poi
<cristian_c> berg66, masterizzi il file .iso sul cd
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<berg66> o su chiavetta
<cristian_c> berg66, non hai un cd?
<berg66> ok
<berg66> poi
<berg66> che faccio
<berg66> cristian ci sei
<Caterpillar> hola, che versione avete nei repo di Darktable?
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, dipende dalla release
<cristian_c> quale releasa di ubuntu utilizzi?
<Caterpillar> cristian_c: non utilizzo Ubuntu
<Caterpillar> sono il comantainer di Darktable su Fedora
<Caterpillar> volevo sapere che versione avevate nei repo stabili
<akis24>  !info darktable | Caterpillar
<ubot-it> Caterpillar: darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (trusty), package size 1975 kB, installed size 9187 kB
<Caterpillar> ok
<Caterpillar> thx
<akis24> di nulla
<Caterpillar> cmq aprite un bugreport dicendo al mantainer di aggiornarlo
<Caterpillar> domani esce la 1.6.3
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, ah, non sapevo
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, però aspetta, quella è trusty, la 14.04
<cristian_c> è già uscita la 14.10 e a breve esce la 15.04
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, per queste cose , segnala direttamente in #ubuntu-it-dev
<cristian_c> Caterpillar, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> per i pacchetti, c'è #ubuntu-it-dev
<Mikele> ho provato ad installare il ubuntu ma sia con il 64 che con il 32 bit non me lo fa installare come posso fare
<cristian_c> Mikele, per esempio, puoi dire che pc hai
<Mikele> non e mio e di un amico ma ha parecchi anni già non leggo un marchio
<Mikele> pensa che ha ancora l'unita floppy
<Mikele> e su c'è un xp normale
<Mikele> mi appare la schermata nera con questa scritta
<Mikele> "busy box v 1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1 ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Mikele> qualcuno può aiutarmi ???
<Mikele> per favore grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Mikele, ti ha chiesto di installare ubuntu?
<Mikele> no lo messo già sui i miei pc e piace pure a lui e lo vuole ma a lui non va
<cristian_c> Mikele, allora, prima di tutto, dovresti provalro in live
<cristian_c> *provarlo
<cristian_c> Mikele, e farti dire che pc utilizza
<cristian_c> Mikele, o meglio se entra lui qui direttamente
<Mikele> il pc c'è lo io qui davanti a me
<cristian_c> Mikele, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<Mikele> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 questo
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Mikele
<ubot-it> Mikele: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> Mikele, se il pc è vecchio, dubito che sia un pc a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Mikele, controlla le caratteristiche del pc e leggi al link segnalato
<Mikele> si pure a me e sorto il dubbio e ho preso anke quello da 32
<Mikele> questo
<cristian_c> Mikele, hai masterizzato su cd?
<Mikele> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> Mikele, ma leggi i requisiti
<cristian_c> unity ha requisiti maggiori di quelli di xp
<Mikele> si si il cd lo già messo il 32 da mio fratello ke simile in ram cmq si si li ho letto grazie mille quindi a me sicuro il 32 devo provare
<cristian_c> Mikele, mi sa che non hai letto
<Mikele> lo metto e mi appare un altra schermata nera anke con il 32
<cristian_c> Mikele, secondo me unity quel pc non lo regge
<cristian_c> Mikele, leggi meglio al link postato
<Mikele> visto sever e desktop
<Mikele> il desktop con il 32 non dovrebbe essere più basso
<Mikele> di requisiti
<cristian_c> Mikele, Almeno 2 GiB di RAM
<cristian_c> è scritto
<cristian_c> Mikele, leggi tutto
<Mikele> ma io ieri lo messo su quello vecchio mio ke ne ha solo 1 gib di ram
<Mikele> ecco xk sono perplesso
<cristian_c> Mikele, i pc variano in base alla caratteristiche
<cristian_c> Mikele, diciamo che unity non è per niente adatto su un pc che montava xp
<cristian_c> ci sono alternative
<Mikele> quali ???
<cristian_c> !derivate | Mikele
<ubot-it> Mikele: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Mikele> sono le alternative ??
<cristian_c> Mikele, ma se avessi letto a fondo la pagina, lo avresti scoperto tu stesso
<Mikele> si lo so lo letta io il 64 lo usato sul mio nuovo il 32 su quello vecchio ke mi e andato pero dai provo con una vosrta soluzione ke mi consigliate +
<cristian_c> Mikele, che c'entra 64?
<cristian_c> si parla di requisiti
<cristian_c> temo tu abbia letto poco di quella pagina
<cristian_c> Mikele, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema#Computer_meno_potenti
<Mikele> xubuntu penso di scaricare questo ke ne dite ???
<cristian_c> Mikele, dico che dovresti perlomeno provare
<Mikele> io lo scoperta ieri
<cristian_c> Mikele, ma sicuramente quello che ci gira bene è lubuntu
<cristian_c> tra i due
<Mikele> e dove lo posso scaricare gentilmente
<Mikele> tu mi consigli lubuntu ho letto e penso ke dovrebbe partire
<Mikele> ma se lo metto anke sul mio pc vecchio andrebbe più veloce ??
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Mikele
<ubot-it> Mikele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Mikele, ovviamente richiede men o risorse di unity e anche di xubuntu
<ExPBoy> !k | Mikele
<ubot-it> Mikele: www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> !cappa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cappa'
<ExPBoy> lol
<Mikele> Lubuntu scarico e provo con questo grazie mille di tutto sei stato gentilissimo cristian_c
<cristian_c> Mikele, di niente
<cristian_c> una volta scaricato , masterizzalo su cd
<alex93> salve volevo chiedere alcune informazioni su un problema che no nriesco a risolvere
<alex93> ho istallato linux per la prima volta sul mio pc (Ubunto 14.10), e volevo istallar ei driver dellla mia scheda grafica nvidia.
<alex93> ho scaricato il pacchetto dal sito e adesso devo avviare il terminale a schermo intero per poi terminare la grafica e istallare i driver
<alex93> solo che quando tento di aprire il terminale con CTRL+ALT+F1 invece di aprirsi il terminale a schermo intero si pare una schermata nera a schermo intero
<alex93> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<ilsaggio> salve ragazzi ho un problema: dopo aver messo la password dell'account la scrivania e il profolo non si carica! se da tty  scrivo "sudo startx" va tutto normalmente
<ilsaggio> qualcuno c'è?
<alex93> buongiorno ho un problema piuttosto grave , qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolverlo?
<alex93> In due parole quando clicco CTRL+ALT+F2 per entrare nella console mi appare una schermata nera senza scritte, pertanto non riesco a fare nulla
<alex93> qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema?
<ilsaggio> CTRL+ALT+F2 è la console tty che devi fare li?
<alex93> devo
<alex93> terminare xserver
<alex93> e istallare i driver di nvidia
<alex93> che ho scaricato dal sito
<alex93> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alex93
<ubot-it> alex93: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<f843d0> alex93: fai una copia di /etc/default/grub: sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.org...
<f843d0> alex93: quindi, se non sono gia` presenti, inserisci le righe GRUB_TERMINAL=console...
<f843d0> alex93: e GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<f843d0> alex93: quindi sudo update-grub, riavvia, entra con e per editare i boot parameters, aggiungi gfxpayload=nomodeset e controlla se riesci a vedere il terminale su pressione di Ctrl+Alt+F1
<vin3> salve
<vin3> da dove posso scaricare lubuntu?
<f843d0> vin3: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<vin3> quanti giga
<vin3> ha
<f843d0> vin3: ti verra` comunicato dal tuo browser quando operi il download
<vin3> basta una chiavetta da 2
<alex93> fatto quello che mi è stato detto prima ma non funziona
<alex93> se faccio fare a qualcuno un accesso remoto potrebbe dare un occhiata
<alex93> ?
<cristian_c> alex93, cat /etc/grub/default
<cristian_c> alex93, cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> vin3, per la live sì
<cristian_c> anzi, forse è preferibile
<alex93> non riesco a fare andare al terminale
<cristian_c> alex93, ?
<alex93> si
<alex93> ?
<cristian_c> <alex93> fatto quello che mi è stato detto prima ma non funziona
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto?
<alex93> mi è stato detto di modificare due righe di codice di grub
<alex93> per fare andare il tty
<cristian_c> alex93, e allora qual è il problema?
<alex93> ma ancora non funziona
<cristian_c> <alex93> non riesco a fare andare al terminale
<alex93> cioe quando premo
<cristian_c> cosa intendi=
<alex93> ctrl+alt+f2 mi appare una schermata nera
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> alex93, perché ctrl+alt+f2?
<alex93> e niente testo quindi non riesco a utilizzare il terminale a schermo intero
<f843d0> cristian_c: intende una cosa tipo questa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1181388
<cristian_c> f843d0, ma che ci devi fare con la tty?
<cristian_c> ops
<f843d0> cristian_c: io? Ci campo
<cristian_c> alex93, ma che ci devi fare con la tty?
<cristian_c> f843d0, lol
<alex93> niente da fare ho provato anche con quella guida ma non funzia
<alex93> comunque io ho come scheda video una gtx 980
<alex93> puo dare problemi
<alex93> ?
<alex93> anzi scusate due
<alex93> gtx 980
<cristian_c> bella scheda
<cristian_c> alex93, comunque, che ci devi fare con la tty?
<alex93> devo terminare
<alex93> x server
<cristian_c> alex93, a che scopo?
<alex93> e devo istallare i driver della scheda video
<cristian_c> alex93, ma guarda che si installano in altro modo
<alex93> cioe come?
<cristian_c> alex93, Aggiornamenti software -> Driver aggiuntivi
<alex93> io ho scaricato i driver che hanno come estensione .run
<alex93> si ci sono andato
<cristian_c> alex93, eh, no, non va bene
<alex93> ma non mi trova la sched avideo
<cristian_c> alex93, posta schermata
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XdJahfRWi0X0EjuNPeg9
<alex93> ecco qui
<alex93> comunque questa cosa della tty
<alex93> dev risolverla
<alex93> devo risolverla perche mi serve la tty
<alex93> anche per altri scopi
<cristian_c> alex93, cioè?
<cristian_c> altri scopi? O.o
<alex93> insomma non è possibile che su linux on vada la tty
<cristian_c> alex93, digita: lshw -c display | grep driver
<alex93> ok
<cristian_c> e sudo lshw -c display
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fzqMxD9Qc6wGa0ByJnh5
<alex93> ecco fatto
<cristian_c> alex93, manca il risultato del primo comando
<alex93> il primo comando
<alex93> non dice nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<alex93> cioe
<alex93> si non dice nulla
<cristian_c> alex93, digita: xrandr -q
<alex93> sia che faccio con sudo che senza sudo
<alex93> ok
<alex93> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | alex93
<ubot-it> alex93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lTBHco8sR95TDRjaFqpl
<alex93> in realta il mio monitor arriva a 2k
<alex93> 2560*1440
<cristian_c> alex93, hai una risoluzione molto bassa
<cristian_c> un secondo
<alex93> ok grazie
<cristian_c> alex93, lsb_release -a
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/73PW1yhWSiGx1uHcoDY5
<cristian_c> alex93, uname -a
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SPozoyeGR8u5VouTYpzE
<ilsaggio> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> alex93, ok, hai una situazione molto rara
<cristian_c> alex93, la scheda è veramente nuova, per certi versi
<alex93> oh no :(
<cristian_c> alex93, un attimo
<cristian_c> fidati
<alex93> si lo so
<alex93> il pc è assemblato da me e so che è nuovissima
<cristian_c> alex93, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel
<cristian_c> alex93, tu hai il kernel 2.16
<ilsaggio> cristian-c rieccomi ahahahaahaha
<ilsaggio> cristian_c *
<cristian_c> larabel su phoronix dice che il supporto (e che supporto...) ai driver open c'è dal kernel 3.19
<cristian_c> *tu hai il kernel 3.16
<alex93> e come mai ho questo kernel
<alex93> eppure io ho istallato l utima versione di ubunto
<cristian_c> alex93, perché è quello di serie su ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> alex93, nel frattempo che era uscita la 14.10, hanno buttato fuori il kernel 3.19
<alex93> ah ok
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro è l'ultimo kernel stabile uscito
<alex93> capisco
<cristian_c> il prossimo non sarà il 3.20, ma linux 4.0
<cristian_c> :P
<alex93> e quando esce?
<cristian_c> alex93, comunque, apri la pagina del wiki
<cristian_c> alex93, cosa?
<cristian_c> alex93, il 3.19 è già uscito
<cristian_c> alex93, ma ripeto, il tuo è un caso particolare
<cristian_c> prima del 3.19 non c'era supporto allla gtx 980, aggiunto appunto alcuni giorni fa
<cristian_c> alex93, nota nella pagina wiki, l'avviso di pericolo: Non installare versioni del kernel compilate per versioni differenti da quella installata, ciò potrebbe compromettere l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<alex93> no io parlavo del 4 quando esce
<alex93> comunque devo scaricare i 4 pacchetti
<alex93> ma dove li scarico?
<alex93> linux-headers-*_all.deb
<alex93> linux-headers-*_amd64.deb
<alex93> linux-image-*_amd64.deb
<alex93> linux-image-extra-*_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> alex93, però aspetta un attimo che voglio verificare una cosa
<alex93> ok
<alex93> certo
<cristian_c> se possibile ti evito di far scaricare i kernel mainline se ci sono quelli patchati ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, no, c'è il mainline
<cristian_c> alex93, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19-vivid/
<cristian_c> alex93, ora segui la guida con attenzione
<cristian_c> alex93, ah, il pacchetto -extra non c'è, quindi scarica gli altri tre
<cristian_c> alex93, ah, scarica i pacchetti -generic, non i -lowlatency
<cristian_c> l'all.deb invece va bene
<cristian_c> alex93, comunque, il 4.0 esce tra qualche settimana, ma se a te il 3.19 funge con la scheda, ti tieni quello
<alex93> cmq
<alex93> scaricati
<cristian_c> alex93, ok, procedi con le istruzioni della guida
<alex93> non funziona dice errori nell elaborare gli archivi
<cristian_c> alex93, posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alex93
<ubot-it> alex93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex93> niente
<alex93> ho tentato di istallare
<alex93> ma riempie di errori
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ICN9siqgQxyHSXWUFkHa
<alex93> cristian_c putroppo tentativo fallito mi riempie di errori
<cristian_c> io vedo problemi broadcom
<alex93> ...
<cristian_c> alex93, comunque , apri un  terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep linux
<ilsaggio> cristian_c
<ilsaggio> ci sono ancora xD
<alex93> non voglio tornare a quella c**ca di windows
<alex93> si cmq
<alex93> digito
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0ON21L8SHKXwGzm1f1Do
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6V95LBPWSi2YKFEcyUju
<alex93> prate due
<alex93> parte 2
<cristian_c> alex93, ok, devi rimuovere due pacchetti
<alex93> quali?
<alex93> ma non esiste un modo di aggiornare il kernel in automatico
<alex93> senza console?
<alex93> i paccchetti da eliminare?
<cristian_c> alex93, nel senso, non so perché non si installa il kernel
<alex93> ah
<cristian_c> ma si sta riconsiderando di installare da .run o da repository esterni i proprietari
<cristian_c> alex93, intanto eliminiamo il kernel
<alex93> ok
<alex93> come?
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-*
<cristian_c> alex93, se ti chiede l'ok aspetta e posta prima cosa ti dice
<ilsaggio> cristian_c
<ilsaggio> ho un nuovo problema
<cristian_c> !chiedi | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> alex93, fatto?
<ilsaggio> ahahahahah ho solo detto xD
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GcpMledSRW7kJUMK3So9
<ilsaggio> cristian_c non mi arica più nulla dopo il login.. se avvio tty e avvio startx va
<cristian_c> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6V95LBPWSi2YKFEcyUju
<cristian_c> è qui presente
<cristian_c> alex93, te lo do preciso il comando
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-031900-generic
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ah, scusa, ho capito , errore mio
<alex93> digitato , ra ?
<alex93> ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> alex93, è andato? O.o
<alex93> si mi pare
<alex93> ora ha gia finito
<alex93> devo fare sudo reboot?
<cristian_c> alex93, no, devi rimuovere anche l'altro
<cristian_c> nessun errore?
<alex93> si è andato
<alex93> perche se ridigito
<alex93> non trovapiu il paccchetto
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-031900-generic
<cristian_c> alex93, manda anche questo
<cristian_c> e manda anche la risposta
<alex93> fatto
<alex93> tutto ok
<alex93> ora?
<ilsaggio> cristian_c sai come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> alex93, ora: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> alex93, anzi, prima: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, che è successo?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, quando ha iniziato a manifestarsi?
<ilsaggio> stanotte
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fX2ALxUfR96oZcM3ijS6
<ilsaggio> ho avviato per modificare 2 foto con gimp ma non andava e nemmeno ora va
<ilsaggio> scrivo con il pc avendo da tty scritto "sudo startx"
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> alex93, ah, ce n'è un altro ancora
<alex93> ok
<cristian_c> alex93, te lo faccio rimuovere con: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-031900
<ilsaggio> ora guardo, grazie
<alex93> fatto
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> alex93, e manda la risposta
<alex93> fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> veloce
<ilsaggio> cristian_c quindi devo fare da live?
<cristian_c> alex93, ora, bisogna installare i driver da repository esterno
<cristian_c> alex93, ti dico come fare
<alex93> ok
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, leggi la guida
<ilsaggio> perchè da un po' con lili non va più la creazione di pennette avviabili
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<alex93> fatto
<cristian_c> alex93, posta le risposta
<cristian_c> usa pastebin come ti è stato detto prima
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LxVqMgmSqSlqwtj68IOq
<ilsaggio> cristian_c LiLi mi crea la chiavetta ma dopo il boot da chiavetta mi da errore
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> alex93, e manda le risposte su pastebin
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, la stessa con cui hai installato
<ilsaggio> ho sempre usato LiLi per creare chiavette bootabili linux ma da un po' linux non me lo prende più perchè appena creata la chiavetta e  avviata mi esce errore
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, universal non va bene?
<ilsaggio> non so non l'ho provatoquando avevo cercato avevo trovato LiLi
<ilsaggio> mi dai il link del programma?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ilsaggio> grazie mille
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, ti aveva detto pure jester di usare universal
<cristian_c> ma pare tu lo abbia ignorato
<cristian_c> e anche unetbootin
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, non si capisce se trolli
<ilsaggio> no non l'ho letto quello perchè ho problemi di linea
<krabador> ilsaggio,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<alex93> niente non risco a saltarci ufori
<krabador> se sei qui con kiwiirc, potrebbe dare problemi con le parentesi
<esu> ma perché usate kiwiirc?
<esu> è una merda
<cristian_c> alex93, che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> alex93, posta il link al paste
<alex93> della grub update?
<alex93> mal a grub update alla fine fa un sacco di trovato trovato
<alex93> trovato
<cristian_c> alex93, ah, non l'avevi digitato?
<cristian_c> alex93, scusa, ma utilizza pastebin, ti è stato detto svariate volte
<alex93> si ma ho provato a usare pastebin
<alex93> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> alex93, che problemi hai col paste?
<cristian_c> alex93, se segui le istruzioni del bot, funziona sicuro
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/rWGv3czE
<alex93> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/rWGv3czE
<cristian_c> sì , ho visto
<cristian_c> alex93, ora si installa il pacchetto
<cristian_c> alex93, sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<cristian_c> alex93, la risposta, ancora su pastebin
<alex93> imposssibile trovare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alex93, la risposta, ancora su pastebin
<alex93> lo scritta qui perche era motlo corta
<alex93> cmq va bene
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> alex93, dpkg -l | grep  nvidia
<krabador> alex93, pastebin
<alex93> non da alcun risultato
<krabador> alex93, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> pastebin
<cubbyman> buona sera, so che sono da ricovero ma è da molto tempo che non utilizzo più il mio portatile e non riesco più a ricordarmi la mia psw di entrata (convintissima che non me ne sarei mai dimenticata)  nonché quella di root per poter accedere al cambio della psw di accesso. ho solo la mia sezione e quella ospite. qualcuno mi puà dire come devo procede
<cubbyman> re? grazie infinite
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/u9E3YDrw
<krabador> cubbyman, e noi come si fa a sapere che non vuoi fare uno sfregio a qualcuno , o hai rubato un pc con ubuntu?
<cubbyman> hai ragione anche tu..... non farei mai ma come posso dimostrarlo.....
<krabador> alex93, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin di nuovo
<cristian_c> cubbyman, allora
<cristian_c> cubbyman, puoi fare una cosa
<cubbyman> che sia una tonta integrale è poco ma sicuro, ho controllato anche nelle impostazioni di sistema ma mi chiede di sbloccare e non ricordando quella da amministratore non mi fa accedere...porca miseria che casino
<cristian_c> cubbyman, ripeto, c'è un modo per recuperare il pc
<krabador> cubbyman, la password è una sola
<cubbyman> infatti e non me la ricordo
<krabador> cubbyman, per dirti che non sono 2 password che non ti ricorsi
<krabador> *di
<cubbyman> grazie krabador sei gentile così mi sento tonta a metà
<cristian_c> cubbyman, allora, avvia una live, esegui un backup
<cristian_c> cubbyman, e poi effettui un ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | cubbyman
<ubot-it> cubbyman: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cubbyman> avevo pensato anch'io alla live in effetti, grazie siete veramente tutti molto gentili. proverò in questo modo e se non va mi "getterò" sul link
<cristian_c> cubbyman, in ogni caso, occhio alle password, che è solo una
<cristian_c> per tutto ubuntu
<cristian_c> cubbyman, e poi, viviamo nella società delle password, per tutti i servizi
<cristian_c> una in più non cambia molto la situazione
<cubbyman> grazie ancora di cuore. la prossima la segno con un pennarello indelebile giuro. si cristian infatti mi ricordavo fosse una sola ma rinco come sono le ho provate anche differenziate. grazie ancora di cuore
<cristian_c> cubbyman, di niente
<ilsaggio> cristian_c ci sei?
<ilsaggio> Sono all'installazione
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NWnI2ZBRmaBDXtaqDuA2 che faccio ora?
<ilsaggio> Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<krabador> ilsaggio, hai fatto il backup dei tuoi dati?
<krabador> ilsaggio, hai fatto il backup dei tuoi dati?
<ilsaggio> krabador scusa
<ilsaggio> Stavo mangiando
<ilsaggio> No perchè oggi cristian_c mi ha detto che con la stessa versione potevo "aggiornare" senza perdere nulla
<krabador> e tu hai fatto comunque un backup dei dati ?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, scusa, a cosa ti riferisci?
<ilsaggio> No ora sono da live e salvo aspetta
<krabador> ilsaggio, perchè puoi comunque aggiornare senza perdere nulla
<krabador> ma a precauzione uno fa comunque il backup
<ilsaggio> Tanto ho poco da salvare ;)
<krabador> che durante la procedura possono succedere diverse cose
<ilsaggio> Va bene ho quasi finito ;)
<ilsaggio> krabador sono da live e alcuni file non me li fa salvare, file sulla scrivania
<krabador> ilsaggio, come stai cercando di salvarli?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, oggi ho detto due o tre parole, per dire
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, non ti ho scritto una cosa del genere, neanche lontanamente
<ilsaggio> una cosa del genere cosa?
<ilsaggio> krabador seleziona e trascina
<ilsaggio> Ma non me lo fa fare solo alle cartelle
<krabador> ilsaggio, allora sudo nautilus
<krabador>  da terminale
<krabador> va in /home/ubuntu/Desktop
<krabador> oddio, no, nella /home/utente/Scrivania
<krabador> del tuo sistema
<krabador> e copia dove ti pare
<ilsaggio> Vabbè quella cartella la posso anche perdere il resto è copiato
<ilsaggio> Ora come procedo? Da live faccio "Installa Xubuntu XX.XX.XX" ?
<krabador> ilsaggio, adesso, nella schermata che hai postato
<krabador> ilsaggio, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> selezioni quella che è la partizione root, del sistema che devi recuperare/aggiornare
<ilsaggio> Aspetta che ci arrivo di nuovo ;)
<krabador> clicchi su change
<krabador> setti "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount "/"
<krabador> NON setti formatta
<krabador> clicchi ok
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> e lui, se hai caricato una versione successiva al tuo sistema, aggiornerà mantenendo la home del tuo precedente utente
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/t6cLVLZCQEamnibkjE3n fatto ma posto una foto prima di sbagliare
<ilsaggio> Giusto?
<krabador> ilsaggio, nell'altra ext4 che c'è?
<ilsaggio> È una partizione di salvataggio file dedicata a linux (l'ho fatta che non sia visibile di default su windows)
<ilsaggio> Nulla di che quindi
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora va bene come stai facendo
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4tBN2YDOQ9arfTkWxYgh clicco "avanti" senza problemi?
<krabador> hai scelto una nuova dimensione per la partizione?
<krabador> hai lasciato senza spunta, la voce formatta?
<ilsaggio> No ho lasciato com'è
<ilsaggio> L'ho rifatto e non è uscito ora e niente spunta su "formatta"
<krabador> verificando che punto di mount "/" SENZA formatta, puoi andare
<ilsaggio> Mi esce che la partizione n°7 con swap sta per essere formattata
<krabador> la swap puo' anche essere oggetto di violenza
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<ilsaggio> Cioè?
<krabador> "vai avanti"
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tJEANVzWRLi6pcvLlU6Z è normale se non devo formattare e perdere tutto?
<krabador> ilsaggio, ti consiglierei di mettere un nome utente diverso dall'altro che usavi
<ilsaggio> Perchè può succedere qualcosa?
<krabador> lui , sta reinstallando
<krabador> solo che non formatta
<krabador> ilsaggio, esorcizzi problemi con la gestione della vecchia home
<ilsaggio> Ah okay
<ilsaggio> Ora sta installando
<ilsaggio> Comunque il mio problema era: Dopo il login non mi caricava più l'utente, neanche se appena creato. Da tty dando " sudo startx " caricava senza problemi
<alex93> buonasera volevo chiedere come era possibile aggiornare il kernel di linux passo per passo alla versione 3.19
<krabador> alex93, e l'nvidia GTX 980 ?
<alex93> si
<alex93> è che ho dovuto formattare
<alex93> perchè si è rotto tutto
<krabador> alex93, allora, lascia il kernel che hai
<krabador> alex93, e se proprio vuoi , installa il driver nvidia proprietario per la scheda
<krabador> alex93, che ubuntu ?
<alex93> si ma io vorrei quello piu aggiornato perche è fatto propio per la 900 series
<alex93> ubunto 14.10
<krabador> alex93, "fatto proprio" è molto relativo
<alex93> si non è fatto propio per quello
<alex93> pero
<alex93> mi piace sempre stare aggiornato con le cose
<alex93> perche vorrei avere il mio linux aggiornato possibile
<alex93> cioe non ce un mezzo automatico per aggiornare il kernel
<alex93> magari tramite un interfaccia grafica
<alex93> senza dover interagire con il terminale
<krabador> alex93, se vuoi le ultimissime versioni di tutti i componenti, ti conviene orientarti su distribuzioini di tipo "rolling" , che non forniscono,come ubuntu, un ecosistema completo confiturato ad essere il piu' efficiente possibile, in base alle features offerte
<alex93> oppure non è possibile creare un supporto di istallazzione con il kernel gia aggiornato
<alex93> ah
<krabador> alex93, ubuntu fornisce  il kernel
<krabador> alex93, mantiene il branch, in sicurezza e stabilità, all'uscita della distribuzione
<alex93> ah ok
<krabador> per ubuntu 14.10 , se vuoi provare 3.19, devi installare il kernel per vivid, che sarebbe la 15.04 , attualmente in sviluppo
<krabador> che installi, aprendo il terminale, scaricando i pacchetti , ed installandoli
<alex93> quindi il 3.19 non è stabile giusto?
<krabador> alex93, il 3.19 è stabile, ma per ubuntu , ci stanno lavorando , ed attualmente è quindi nella versione in sviluppo
<alex93> ah ok
<alex93> che esce in aprile
<krabador> la 15.04
<krabador>  si
<alex93> capisco
<alex93> allora tronando al problema
<alex93> per istallare i driver propietari
<alex93> devo spegnere il server
<krabador> alex93, prova ad installare i driver proprietari, nel kernel che hai
<alex93> x server
<alex93> per spegnerlo bisogna che mi trovo
<alex93> nella tty
<krabador> poi, se vuoi, provi il kernel aggiornato
<krabador> alex93, ma dove l'hai preso il driver proprietario ?
<alex93> dal sito di nvidia
<krabador> alex93, lascia perdere il driver nvidia dal sito, il .run
<krabador> e installa il ppa, con il driver 346 pacchettizzato
<alex93> http://www.nvidia.it/Download/Find.aspx?lang=it
<alex93> ah ok
<alex93> per farlo come faccio?
<krabador> one moment
<alex93> grazie della pazienza ma sono un utente nuovo di linux
<krabador> alex93, figurati
<alex93> ma essendo abituato al terminale di mac
<alex93> ma odiando mac nel contempo
<alex93> volevo passare a linux perche lo trovo un ambiente molto professionale
<alex93> ma soprattutto veloce e privo di tutti quei problemi che affliggono i sistemi come windows o mac
<akis24> sera
<krabador> alex93, se hai voglia di imparare, linux ti darà parecchie soddisfazion i
<krabador> alex93, allora, apri il terminale , scrivi software-properties-gtk    invio
<krabador> vai nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> aggiungi  ,     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu utopic main     , chiudi correttamente , torni al terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> manda poi pastebin
<krabador> !paste | alex93
<ubot-it> alex93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex93> diciamo che essendo un programmatore java android c c++ e tutto il comparto web linux secondo me è molto interessante
<alex93> cmq ora eseguo
<krabador> alex93, allora avrai soddisfazioni
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/dC8JLXVS
<alex93> ecco qui
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/dC8JLXVS
<krabador> alex93, sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<krabador> pastebin
<alex93> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<alex93> scusa se non ho scritto su pastebin
<alex93> ma era una riga
<krabador> alex93, è impossibile
<alex93> ?
<alex93> che era una riga?
<krabador> alex93, software-properties-gtk , tab altro software
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> !image | alex93
<ubot-it> alex93: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alex93> hai ragione
<alex93> http://pastebin.com/J2PKYcsE
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<alex93> digitando quel comando non appare nulla
<krabador> alex93, devi avere risultato
<krabador> al di la della modifica effettuata
<alex93> davvero non mi da nulla
<krabador> alex93, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alex93> questo lo ha istallato
<alex93> per fare il run di un pgm su terminale?
<krabador> alex93, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> darà un link , incollalo qui
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10474231/
<alex93> veramente interessante!!
<krabador> alex93, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10474305/
<krabador> alex93, se hai reinstallato , come mai hai già il ppa di ferramosca?
<alex93> perche lo istallato prima per vedere di cosa sis trattava
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia > temp && cat temp | pastebinit
<alex93> non funzia mi da permesso negato
<krabador> alex93, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> alex93, quest'ultimo
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10474529/
<krabador> alex93, ok, sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<alex93> i driver sono stati istallati
<alex93> ricapitolando
<alex93> per istallar i driver cosa devo fare la prossima volta?
<alex93> e come faccio ad aumentare la frequenza di aggiornamento del monitor?
<krabador> alex93, si aggiorneranno ogni volta che verrà inserito il pacchetto nuvo
<krabador> solo facendo gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<alex93> la frequenza di aggiornamento come si alza?
<alex93> si pero se devo formattar e reistallare
<krabador> alex93, reinserisci il ppa che ti ho mandato prima
<alex93> me l o upi rimandare?
<alex93> poi ho un altro piccolo problema dovrei accedere a un disco che ha su ntfs
<krabador> alex93, allora, apt-cache search nvidia-settings | pastebinit
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10474996/
<krabador> alex93, sudo apt-cache show nvidia-settings | pastebinit
<alex93> sis ta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<alex93> mi  dice
<krabador> sudo apt-cache showpkg nvidia-settings
<krabador> sudo apt-cache showpkg nvidia-settings | pastebinit
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10475217/
<krabador> alex93, perfetto, allora sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<krabador> poi lo lanci
<krabador> e fai tutti i settaggi che vuoi
<krabador> col driver nvidia
<alex93> no gli piacciono motlo i 144 hz
<alex93> ..
<alex93> per montare un volume ntfs come posso fare?
<krabador> alex93, disco esterno o interno?
<alex93> interno
<alex93> da 4 tb
<krabador> alex93, scusami, hai provato ad attaccarlo ed hai riscontrato problemi?
<alex93> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Zh4RTOTIKkja4ZIa1OgA
<krabador> alex93, allora, chiudi il gestore files
<alex93> ?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e in base a qual'è la partizione ntfs che stai cercando di montare
<krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx dove xx sono la lettera di unità ed il numero di partizione
<krabador> se non risolvi ,chkdsk da windows.
<krabador> dopo sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx riavvia
<alex93> la lettera non la trovo
<alex93> dev scd1
<krabador> hai lettera e numero
<alex93> non so dove beccarli
<krabador> alex93, <krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx dove xx sono la lettera di unità ed il numero di partizione  --- <alex93> dev scd1
<krabador> e non hai lettera e numero?
<krabador> alex93, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<alex93> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<alex93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10475722/
<alex93> fatto
<krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1 , se è quello, il disco che intendi montare
<krabador> riavvia, riprova
<alex93> gia montato
<krabador> bene, buon sistema
<vicee> ciao a tutti ,  vorrei convertire un video h264 in avi , nei repository esiste un programma che fa al caso mio da usare con ubuntu ?
<jester-> vicee: di converter ce ne sono a ricordarsi il nome
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-01
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> ho bisogno di aiuto con il pc
<dorohero> neanche gparted legge il mio hard disk
<dorohero> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<dorohero> mi da questo errore
<akis24> giorno
<angeloo> Buongiorno ho un problema,ho installato gnome,successivamente  per personalizzare il dekstop e per il fatto che sullo store non venivano visualizzate le scritte ho provato a cambiare un po di impostazioni.Ho sbagliato ed ho ingrandito le icone del dekstop e per poterle ridimensionare  essendo ora la finestra troppo grande non posso torneare a rimod
<angeloo> ificarlo....
<cristian_c> angeloo, se spieghi esattamente cos'hai fatto, si può provare...
<cristian_c> angeloo, gnome software?
<cristian_c> o ubuntu software center?
<angeloo> ora gnome l 'ho rimosso
<cristian_c> lol
<angeloo> ehehehe non sapevo come rimettere tutto come all'inizio :)
<cristian_c> angeloo, hai utilizzato orca?
<angeloo> la cosa che ho cambiato si trova in strumenti e personalizzazione
<angeloo> no non so cosa sia :)
<angeloo> nella sezione finestra
<angeloo> solo che volendo tornare a cambiarla,la finestra ora è troppo grande e non posso visualizzare la parte interessata che si trova a fondo della stessa
<cristian_c> angeloo, come accedevi a 'strumenti e personalizzazione'
<cristian_c> da Attività?
<angeloo> si
<cristian_c> angeloo, intendi HiDpi?
<angeloo> il campo interessato?
<cristian_c> angeloo, http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/GNOMETweak3-600x162.png
<angeloo> dovrebbe essere windows scaling
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> con gsettings
<cristian_c> angeloo, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor numero
<cristian_c> angeloo, impostalo col numero che ti serve
<angeloo> da terminale?
<angeloo> ah  ma gnome l 'ho tolto
<cristian_c> angeloo, sì
<cristian_c> angeloo, prova
<cristian_c> se è rimasto così, prova
<angeloo> non è cambiato provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> angeloo, cosa risponde?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484253/
<cristian_c> angeloo, prova: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor
<angeloo> e il numero alla fine?
<cristian_c> angeloo, digita il comando
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484259/
<cristian_c> angeloo, solo le icone?
<angeloo> posso mandarti uno screen?
<cristian_c> angeloo, sì
<cristian_c> angeloo, gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.interface
<angeloo> http://i60.tinypic.com/nees80.png
<cristian_c> angeloo, ok, prova anche: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484332/
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484354/
<angeloo> ti mostro un ulteriore screen
<angeloo> http://i60.tinypic.com/2n7i9p3.png
<cristian_c> angeloo, proviamo un workaround
<cristian_c> angeloo, poi lo aggiusterai da gui
<angeloo> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> angeloo, utilizza xrandr --scale XxY
<cristian_c> angeloo, con X e Y i valori che vuoi dare
<cristian_c> esempio
<cristian_c> xrandr --scale 1x1
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484432/
<cristian_c> ah, ci vuole output per forza
<cristian_c> aspé
<cristian_c> angeloo, xrandr --current
<angeloo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484465/
<cristian_c> angeloo, xrandr --output LVDS --scale 1x1
<cristian_c> angeloo, ma 1x1 credo andrà cambiato
<angeloo> ho risolto cristian grazie mille :))
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angeloo, col comando?
<angeloo> no ho cercato un po e con tab + destro posso spostare la finestra e legggere quello che non leggevo
<cristian_c> lol
<angeloo> cosi ho cambiato e ho risolto
<cristian_c> angeloo, da Monitor?
<angeloo> si
<cristian_c> http://i.stack.imgur.com/i0ZME.png
<angeloo> no da strumenti e personalizzazione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angeloo, ma non era in gnome-shjell
<cristian_c> *shell
<angeloo> l 'ho tolto gnome
<angeloo> solo che ora le scritte dell ubuntu center le vedo quasi invicsibili
<cristian_c> sì, ma gnome-tweak-tool fa parte di gnome-shell
<cristian_c> angeloo, come hai rimosso gnome?
<angeloo> sudo apt get remove ecc...
<cristian_c> angeloo, sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell ?
<angeloo> si
<cristian_c> ok
<angeloo> http://i61.tinypic.com/2wlrabk.png
<angeloo> come faccio a far ritornare le scritte come prima
<cristian_c> angeloo, forse è l'aliasing
<cristian_c> angeloo, ma è sempre stato così?
<angeloo> no da quando avevo messo gnome
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> angeloo, solo nel software center?
<angeloo> pare di si
<angeloo> quando ho la finestra con focus
<angeloo> sono invisibili
<angeloo> quando invece gli sovrappogo una finestra si vedono bene
<cristian_c> angeloo, quale tema stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> angeloo, 'sovrapponi'?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> angeloo, sicuro sia stato quello a innescare il problema?
<angeloo> si dopo gnome
<angeloo> dove cambio il tema sovrapponi?
<cristian_c> angeloo, non è che hai fatto anche altro oltre a installare gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> angeloo, 'tema sovrapponi'?
<cristian_c> angeloo, controlla che il problema si verifichi effettivamente soltanto con la finestra di usc
<angeloo> ehehhe lo fa con tutte
<cristian_c> angeloo, ah, quindi tutte le finestre di configurazione di opzioni in unity?
<angeloo> si
<cristian_c> angeloo, quando hai installato gnome shell, hai pacioccato con il de?
<cristian_c> *con le opzioni
<angeloo> un po sempre da stumenti di personalizzazione
<cristian_c> ehh
<cristian_c> !unityreset | angeloo
<ubot-it> angeloo: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<angeloo> non c'è una specie di ripristino?
<cristian_c> angeloo, prova a resettare unity
<angeloo> okk
<cristian_c> angeloo, appunto, visto che hai pacioccato con l'os, prova a resettare l'ambiente
<angeloo> ma con quale dei due comandi quello tuo o quello di ubot?
<cristian_c> angeloo, quale comando ho dato io?
<angeloo> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> angeloo, il bot
<cristian_c> segui ciò che dice il bot
<angeloo> okk
<angeloo> fatto riavvio?
<cristian_c> angeloo, sì
<cristian_c> angeloo, niente errori?
<angeloo> okk torno subito
<angeloo> niente errori :)
<angeloo> rieccomi,non è cambiato nulla,la cosa strana è che ho ancora qualcosa della grafica di gnome
<angeloo> infatti all avvio appare proprio la scritta gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> angeloo, dpkg -l | grep gnome
<angeloo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10484853/
<cristian_c> ii  gnome-shell-common                                   3.12.2-1ubuntu7                          all          common files for the GNOME graphical shell
<cristian_c> angeloo, mmmmmmmm
<angeloo> riavvio un attimo
<angeloo> niente da fare
<angeloo> provo piu in la a reinstallarlo
<angeloo> grazie di tutto ciaooo :))
<cristian_c> angeloo, puoi fare una cosa?
<angeloo> si dimmi
<cristian_c> angeloo, digita: sudo apt-get update
<angeloo> si
<angeloo> cristian scappo che è pronto a tavola
<angeloo> ti ringrazi di tutto ciaoo :)
<Guest31880> Salve, non riesco a far funzionare il wireless nel mio portatile, ho un acer extensa 5220 con sistema mint 17.1 cinnamon
<fabio_cc> Guest31880, qui solo supporto ad ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<vlt> !mint | Guest31880
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<fabio_cc> !chat | Guest31880
<ubot-it> Guest31880: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest31880> ok grazie
<rogota> Problema driver wireless acer extensa 5220
<cristian_c> rogota, su quale ubuntu?
<rogota> un attimo devo verificare
<cristian_c> rogota, alura?
<jester-> rogota: /j #linuxmint please
<rogota> ho reinstallato ubuntu
<rogota> arrivati ad un certo punto il pc rimane in schermata nera
<rogota> xk?
<rogota> ho reinstallato ubuntu
<rogota> arrivati ad un certo punto il pc rimane in schermata nera
<rogota> xk?
<rogota> versione 14 .04.02
<cristian_c> rogota, l'hai installato adesso?
<rogota> si
<cristian_c> rogota, in live come va?
<rogota> sinceramente non ho provato
<cristian_c> rogota, prova
<rogota> ok
<rogota> dopo che faccio?
<cristian_c> rogota, vedi se funziona
<cristian_c> in live
<rogota> ok
<rogota> rimani in linea?
<rogota> altrimenti posso masterizzare nuovamente la copia di ubuntu
<rogota> ke sici?
<rogota> dici?
<rogota> quale versione scarico?
<rogota> c'è nessuno
<rogota> quale versione mi consigli di scaricare?
<jester-> rogota: sempre l'ultima
<rogota> 14.04.02 lts?
<jester-> 14.10
<rogota> dal sito mi da la 14.04.02
<cristian_c> rogota, ma non avevi installato?
<rogota> si però ho avuto un problema con mint
<cristian_c> rogota, che c'entra mint=
<jester-> rogota: clicca sul box che ti fa scegliere
<cristian_c> *?
<rogota> appunto sto installando ubuntu
<cristian_c> rogota, allora perché devi riscaricarlo?
<rogota> perchè arrivati ad un certo punto si blocca l'installazione
<rogota> volevo capire se è un problema di supporto
<cristian_c> rogota, intanto prova in live
<cristian_c> e poi se non va la scarichi
<cristian_c> rogota, ma quale ubuntu hai scaricato?
<rogota> se dovesse funzionare live?
<rogota> 14.04.02.lts
<rogota> ecco hosbagliato
<rogota> devo scaricare la versione 14.10
<rogota> hai ragione
<rogota> sei grande
<rogota> siete mitici
<rogota> molto bravi
<rogota> rimarro sempre con ubuntu
<rogota> sto scaricando la 14.10
<rogota> ti farò sapere
<giuseppe_> Salve a tutti, sto con la versione di ubuntu 12.04 lts e non mi fa fare più l'avanzamento alle versioni più aggiornate, mi esce sempre problema di rete, ho provato anche con altri server e fa la stessa cosa
<giuseppe_> Qualcuno mi può aiutare, grazie
<gigirock> ma non aggiorna la versione o non aggiorna il sistema ?
<giuseppe_> l'avviso dell'aggiornamento mi esce solo che se voglio scaricare mi dice problema di rete
<gigirock> come 6 collegato ?
<giuseppe_> mentre gli aggiornamenti normali di sistema e programmi me li fafare
<giuseppe_> certo che sto collegato
<gigirock> si giuseppe con wifi o lan ?
<giuseppe_> sto collegato con l'ethernet con il cavo
<gigirock> bene allora controlla quale sia il tuo dns
<giuseppe_> come devo fare?
<giuseppe_> ho provato anche con il server consigliato migliore per la mia zona ma mi fa la stessa cosa
<gigirock> in alto a dx dovresti avere il simbolo delle 2 freccette premi il dx su li e seleziona informazioni connessione
<giuseppe_> ok ci sono
<gigirock> la voce dns primario ?
<giuseppe_> te lo devo postare il dns primario?
<giuseppe_> 193.70.152.15
<giuseppe_> quindi?
<giuseppe_> gigi ci sei?
<gigirock> si cambia dns e metti 8.8.8.8
<gigirock> poi dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<giuseppe_> come si cambia?
<giuseppe_> modifica connessioni è disabilitato
<gigirock> giuseppe_, forse devi disconnetterti e poi puoi modificare la connessione
<giuseppe_> ok ora provo
<Andrea993> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno esperto di bootloader?
<Andrea993> che mi sappai dare una mano con il grub da chroot?
<gigirock> Andrea993, !domanda
<gigirock> !domanda | Andrea993
<ubot-it> Andrea993: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Andrea993> Devo reinstallare il grub su un disco esterno che uso come usb persistente, ma non riesco ho provato a seguire la guida da chroot montando oltre il root anche /dev/ proc e /sys.
<Andrea993> ma quando lacio install-grub /dev/sdx mi dà grub-install: errore: impossibile trovare un device per /boot/grub (/dev è montato?).
<gigirock> Andrea993, ma il device usb e' montato ?
<Andrea993> sì
<Andrea993> è tutto montato giusto, non sono inesperto. Praticamente è come se /dev non fosse montato ma è montato, ho controllato
<gigirock> e che dispositivo e' ?
<Andrea993> un hdd esterno ma prima andava, ora ho pasticciato con il grub perchè non andava su tutti i pc e ora sono fermo a questo punto
<beclaudio> ciao
<vlt> Ciao
<beclaudio> ho combinato un bordello...
<beclaudio> non  so come mi si è cancellato il profilo che avevo..
<beclaudio> e non ho piu le varie cartelle doc musica ecc..
<beclaudio> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<beclaudio> per favore qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> beclaudio, sudo adduser nuovoutente
<beclaudio> io non voglio un nuovo user ma i file che avevo prima tipo un ripristino
<beclaudio> tra l'altro non capisco come sia possibile... che abbia cancellato tutto
<Andrea993> Ho risolto il problema del grub pare che si incasini con i subvolumi di btrfs.
<Andrea993> Ho un hdd usb con installato kubuntu persistente, l'ho provato su 4 pc e mi si avvia solo su 2, gli altri mi aprono la mini-bash del grub con l'errore no such partitions. Ho provato persino a purgare e reinstallare il grub da uno di questi pc su cui non funziona, tramite chroot. Ma nulla, stessa cosa. Ho provato sia installando il grub sul disco ch
<Andrea993> e sulla partizione di root, ma non è cambiato nulla. Idee?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, scusa, ma intendi in live?
<Andrea993> sia in live che dal sistema ubuntu che è installato su uno di quei due pc
<cristian_c> Andrea993, hai utilizzato sempre lo stesso file .iso?
<Andrea993> allora ho utilizzato lo stesso file iso del kubuntu persistente quando ho reinstalato il grub in chroot. Ma invece quando l'ho reinstallato sul sistema preinstallato sul pc no perchè quello è un ubuntu.
<Andrea993> *quando ho reinstallato il grub in chroot da live (mi correggo)
<cristian_c> Andrea993, allora stiamo parlando sempre di live
<Andrea993> Allora mi rispiego. ho riscontrato questo errore, per risolverlo
<Andrea993> 1) Da live (stessa iso del kubuntu persistente) ho purgato il grub e reinstallato 2) Siccome non andava ancora ho avviato il sistema ubuntu già installato su un pc in cui non parte da hdd e ho fatto la stessa procedura di chroot da lì. Ma niente. Aggiungo poi che i pc su cui non va sono più datati. Che sia un problema di efi?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, 'ho avviato il sistema ubuntu già installato su un pc in cui non parte da hdd e ho fatto la stessa procedura di chroot da lì'
<cristian_c> come hai fatto ad avviarlo se non parte da hdd?
<Andrea993> Non parte da hdd esterno persistente (che è l'hdd che sto cercando di far funzionare su tutti i pc, visto che devo portarlo in giro) ma tale pc ha un hdd interno con installato ubuntu, che ho sfruttato per reinstallare il grub su questo hdd esterno
<cristian_c> Andrea993, immagino che si tratti sempre di una live, quindi
<cristian_c> Andrea993, comunque, quindi l'os che ha problema è quello su hdd?
<cristian_c> esterno
<Andrea993> esatto
<cristian_c> Andrea993, ok, puoi avviare un'altra live (non da hdd esterno)?
<Andrea993> ora sono direttamente sull'hdd esterno
<Andrea993> su un pc in cui funziona
<Andrea993> si può fare da qua?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, ok
<cristian_c> Andrea993, avvia gparted
<Andrea993> fatto
<cristian_c> !image | Andrea993
<ubot-it> Andrea993: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Andrea993> http://www.mediafire.com/view/of23rce68fuhtkp/schermata1.png è su sdc che è l'hdd in questione
<cristian_c> Andrea993, grub dove l'hai installato ogni volta?
<Andrea993> su /sdc e poi l'ultima volta ho fatto /sdc5 per cambiare ma non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> Andrea993, quale dispositivo hai utilizzato come live?
<Andrea993> ho fatto sia in live tramite una pen drive e poi ho provato anche a usare al posto della live un installazione vera di ubuntu, come dicevo prima
<cristian_c> Andrea993, scusa, come fai a usare un'installazione di ubuntu come live?
<cristian_c> questo mi sfugge...
<Andrea993> Praticamente il pc su cui sto hdd esterno non si avvia è perfettamente funzionante, ha un ubuntuinstallato. Quindi mi è bastato avviarlo normalmente, collegare l'hdd esterno e fare chroot sulla partizione di root.
<cristian_c> Andrea993, sì, ma la mia domanda era diversa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Andrea993, quale dispositivo hai utilizzato come live?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, per l'installazione, intendo
<Andrea993> a ok. Una pen drive con kubuntu
<cristian_c> Andrea993, riprova ad installare su sdc il grub
<cristian_c> Andrea993, e poi posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Andrea993, non va neanche sul pc da cui stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> il boot da hdd esterno
<Andrea993> ora sto scrivendo proprio da hdd esternoo, sono su un pc in cui funziona, infatti per reinstallarlo scrivo semplicemente sul terminale sudo install-grub /dev/sdc
<Andrea993> *grub-install
<cristian_c> Andrea993, prova e poi fai il boot da usb hdd
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<Andrea993> non ho capito cosa devo fare poi. Per ora mi ha reinstallato il grub senza problemi, ma avevo probato anche prima. infatti il grub funziona su questo pc e su un altro è solo su gli altri due che non funziona
<cristian_c> Andrea993, posta una schermata di gparted aggiornata
<Andrea993> non mi pare sia cambiato niente
<Andrea993> http://www.mediafire.com/view/dc773vvc78kz09b/schermata1(2).png
<cristian_c> Andrea993, ehm, ma hai digitato update-grub in chroot?
<Andrea993> adesso no perchè sono su hdd esterno, ma prima sì
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, in ogni caso, la modifica non è avvenuta
<cristian_c> il grub pare sia ancora su sdc5
<Andrea993> Guarda
<cristian_c> ?
<Andrea993> andrea@andrea-portable:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<Andrea993> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<Andrea993> Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<Andrea993> andrea@andrea-portable:~$ sudo update-grub
<Andrea993> Generating grub configuration file ...
<Andrea993> Scusa ho avuto un problema
<Andrea993> questo è l'output del terminale https://www.mediafire.com/?mindhvwbhyd429h
<cristian_c> Andrea993, sempre in chroot, fdisk -l
<Andrea993> http://www.mediafire.com/view/ykjdjzjzuc6dko5/schermata3.png
<cristian_c> Andrea993, scusa, ma in chroot non si è root?
<cristian_c> fai vedere i comandi del chroot
<Andrea993> non mi serve essere in chroot visto che sono dentro l'hdd esterno da un pc in cui funziona
<Andrea993> cioè ora sto usando l'hddd esterno senza problemi. è come se fossi in chroot
<cristian_c> Andrea993, eh, ma il grub andrebbe reinstallato da chroot
<cristian_c> come spiegato nel wiki
<Andrea993> ma l'ho già fatto e rifatto risultato è sempre lo stesso su alcuni pc va su altri no.
<cristian_c> Andrea993, peccato che il boot lo vedo sempre su sdc5
<cristian_c> direi che non l'hai spostato di un millimetro il grub
<Andrea993> la wiki lo fa fare da chroot perchè se il pc non parte e l'unico modo, ma qui su questo pc è partito quindi più che essere dentro più che fare hroot ( tra l'altro già proivato) non cambia niente
<cristian_c> Andrea993, spostalo sul serio
<cristian_c> Andrea993, eh, no
<Andrea993> ora faccio da chroot
<cristian_c> Andrea993, perché entrare in chroot in live?
<cristian_c> Andrea993, pensaci: tu sei in live, quindi non sei sull'hard disk su cui ubuntu non parte
<cristian_c> ma ti fa entrare lo stesso in chroot
<cristian_c> perché?
<Andrea993> no ora sono sull'hard disk su cui ubuntu non parte
<Andrea993> perchè su questo pc parte
<cristian_c> Andrea993, secondo te perché in live ti fanno entrare in chroot invece di fare come hai fatto ora?
<Andrea993> perchè la wiki è scritta per i cas iin cui non si riesce ad entrare in alcun modo, ma qui si riesce eccome. ma non da tutti i pc
<cristian_c> Andrea993, da live si entra tranquillamente
<cristian_c> poi vedo un update-grub2, ma non credo cambi molto
<cristian_c> Andrea993, nel senso, uno potrebbe entrare da live e installare il grub su sda
<cristian_c> a meno che forse tu non ti riferisca al fatto che grub non sia rintracciabile in live
<cristian_c> allora sarebbe come hai detto tu
<gioelez> ciao
<cristian_c> Andrea993, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<Mauracchio> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano x capire come installare la stampante su ubuntu?
<gioelez> ciao
<jester-> Mauracchio: dipende da che stampante
<jester-> Mauracchio: non tutte sono linux igeribili
<gioelez> Ho una alternative installata con [ sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/esempio esempio /usr/bin/esempio1 --slave /usr/share/man/esempio2 esemopio2 /usr/lib/man/esempio2 ] , per elimarla mi basta [ sudo update-alternatives --remove esempio /usr/bin/esempio1 ] ? Cioè eliminare la alternative principale e quella flaggata con --slave viene elimanta di conseguenza o c'è un comando diverso da dare?
<jester-> gioelez: ????
<gioelez> jester- devo rimuovere delle alternatives a mano...
<jester-> gioelez: circa?
<gioelez> jester-  jdk oracle installato a mano e ora volevo mettere openjdk
<jester-> gioelez: update-alternatives --remove sticazzi
<gioelez> jester-  quindi la parte flaggata con --slave se ne va insieme a sticazzi?
<jester-> gioelez: se segui la guida per rimuoverle setta pure altrnatives
<jester-> gioelez: --remove web  java jdk altro
<jester-> e usa il ppa per metterle o fai casino
<jester-> gioelez: update-alternatives --remove  tab tab vedi la lista
<Mauracchio> praticamente jester sono andato su impostazioni di sistema, stampanti e in lista vedo la mia stampante, seleziono il driver, sono che non  posso dare "ok" perche la pagina non si vede tutta
<jester-> Mauracchio: tieni premuto alt e tracina in alto
<jester-> trascina*
<jester-> o metti a posto la risouzione
<Mauracchio> provo
<Mauracchio> grazie jester, bastava trascinarlo come hai suggerito.. sono un coglionazz, grazie del supporto :=
<Mauracchio> :)
<gioelez> jester-  per curiosità, ma se vado nella cartella /etc/alternatives/ con sudo nautilus e li elimino senza passare dal cestino, ottengo lo stesso risultato di lanciare il comando sudo upadate-alternatives --remove ?
<jester-> gioelez: boh
<gioelez> jester- si sdegna ubuntu?
<jester-> dipende da come è combinato se ha simlink etc etc, rinomina i files piuttosto che se ea i numeri basta tornare al nome originale
<jester-> a tuo rischio
<gioelez> jester- va be dai, lancio quella 50 di comandi con un file....
<gioelez> jester- stavo guardando nella cartella /etc/alternatives/.....ci sono due file [ apt ] e [ apt.1] contrassegnati come collegamenti interrotti (io non li ho toccati)....
<jester-> seindo me fai danni
<jester-> secondo me*
<jester-> gioelez: sudo update-alternatives --remove java
<jester-> gioelez: sudo update-alternatives --remove javadoc
<jester-> gioelez: sudo update-alternatives --remove javafxpackager
<jester-> javah
<jester-> javap
<gioelez> jester- no è semplice, --remove le alternatives, cancello /etc/profile.d/java.sh con le path del jdk, rimuovo la cartella del jdk da /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0 e riavvio...
<jester-> avapackager
<jester-> javaws
<jester-> sono e voci che centrano con java
<jester-> ma guardare sul man oracle cosa fare no?
<gioelez> jester- l'ho installato ai tempi prima che fosse disponibile il ppa di webupd8 (o come cavolo si chiama)...ho ricostruito una guida indistruttibile, i plugin e tutto quanto funzionavano al primo colpo, se vuoi ti faccio un pastebin della guida così ti rendi conto che è abbastanza semplice fare i passi inversi...
<gioelez> jester- mi mancava solo di capire se gli --slave se ne venivano via con le alternatives principale
<gioelez> jester- per la cronaca http://paste.ubuntu.com/10490924/
<jester-> gioelez: preso da sito oracle da da qualcche guida fatta dal solito idiota?
<gioelez> jester- ho "sicronizzato" la guida oracle più altre, principalmente quella di bruno rejes (se non mi ricordo male il cognome), dovrebbe essere anche lui un ubuntista, si era monitorato l'installazione ufficiale priam di scrivere quella guida ai tempi della 11.04 e funziona ancoracon java 8...
<jester-> gioelez: in pratica hai cannibalizzato il sistema, o riesci ad andare al contrario o ripristini il sistema e poi usi il ppa che è uno dei pochi affidabili
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gioelez> jester- quindi partendo da quella guida devo "solo"  --remove le alternatives, cancello /etc/profile.d/java.sh con le path del jdk, rimuovo la cartella del jdk da /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0 e riavvio...
<jester-> gioelez: segui il percorso inverso
<gioelez> jester- poi molto probabilmente quando installo openjdk alcune alternatives dovrebbe sovrascriverle, era solo per non lasciare alternatives orfane...
<jester-> gioelez: e ceh i fai con le open
<jester-> vanno a casso
<gioelez> jester- le uso solo per il browser così si aggiornano da sole ammesso e non concesso che abbia voglia di installare openjdk solo per le applet). Il jdkl oracle lo uso "standalone" scompattato nella home e lancio eclipse settando eclipse.ini con il path del bin java...funziona perfettamente senza installare jdk oracle "globalmente" (se l'avessi saputo prima...)
<jester-> mah
<jester-> logica direbbe che installi le jdk oracle e fai tutto
<jester-> ce sono complete non zoppe
<jester-> poi ogni capa un piccolo mondo
<gioelez> jester- giuro....scarico il jdk, lo scompatto nella home, setto eclipse.ini e tutto va una meraviglia...
<jester-> gioelez: vvedi un po te
<gioelez> jester- e poi così java ha solo i permessi user....
<gioelez> jester- che  male non fa...
<jester-> gioelez: linux serve anche a soddisfare le fisime individuai
<jester-> te lo metti come ti pare
<gioelez> jester- quando aggiorno cancello la cartella, scarico quello nuovo, lo scompatto e via....meglio di così...
<jester-> ala faccia di apt e del sistema deb
<jester-> alla*
<gioelez> jester- lol...full control
<jester-> oggià coma avere la bambola di gomma, non protesta, te la gestisci come vuoi...........
<gioelez> jester- :D
<jester-> se le vendono qualcuno le compra
<gioelez> jester- dice che è anche un discreto meracto..quasi quasi...
<gioelez> *mercato
<gioelez> jester- ...un negozietto di fruste e dildi...
<gioelez> jester- cmq a parte gli scherzi quei due files apt e apt.1 con "collegamento interrotto" (io non li ho toccati, giuro, è la prima volta oggi che entro da nautilus in /etc/alternatives/ ) li devo "curare"?
<gioelez> jester- no lascia stare
<gioelez> jester- ho visto ora dai dettagli che puntano a /usr/lib/jvm/OracleJava7/bin/apt
<gioelez> jester- tutto ok
<Cillo85> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema col rilevamente della rete wifi da quando ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile
<krabador> iwconfig, e pastebin
<Cillo85> leggendo sul Forum ho visto che ci sono dei comandi per capire che tipo di scheda è installata. Premetto che via ethernet internet funziona
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cillo85> ok grazie, fatto
<Mauracchio> salve, ho un problema sempre con la stampante, per installare i driver faccio cosi': impostazioni di sistema - stampanti - aggiungi - e in lista trovo la mia stampante, pero' quando va' a scaricare i driver si blocca  tutto, esiste un'altro modo per installarli?
<Cillo85> ?
<krabador> Cillo85: se non incolli qui il link
<krabador> non si vede il comando
<Cillo85> l'ho fatto prima ma mi ha cacciato
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491547/
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> potresti leggere questo messaggio
<Cillo85> scusatemi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491547/
<krabador> Cillo85: aspetto il comando che ti ho chiesto di mandare
<Cillo85> se clicchi il sito che ho mandato c'è il comando
<krabador> se leggi meglio te ne ho chiesto un'altra
<krabador> *o
<Cillo85> scusami sono novello, quel comando l'ho metto nl terminale e il risultato te lo posto
<Cillo85> aiuto
<krabador> iwconfig e pastebin
<Cillo85> pastebin non me lo prende come comando
<Cillo85> l'altro su
<Cillo85> si
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491834/
<krabador> Cillo85, pastebin, era per indicarti che dovevi postare il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> Cillo85, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Cillo85> scusami, sono stanchino ho lavorato tutto il giorno
<krabador> ovvero , va su quel sito
<krabador> !pastebin | Cillo85
<ubot-it> Cillo85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> questo
<krabador> incolli li dentro il risultato del comando
<krabador> ed incolli qui dentro il link risultante, dopo la pressione del tasto paste
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491858/
<krabador> non sono comandi singoli
<Cillo85> =) ok riformulo
<Cillo85> mi dice network is down
<krabador> Cillo85, se non hai voglia di mandare il pastebin, non ti preoccupare, puoi tornare successivamente
<Cillo85> si ne ho voglia
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491917/
<krabador> Cillo85, rfkill list
<krabador> Cillo85, stessa storia
<Cillo85> ok
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10491939/
<krabador> Cillo85, premi il tasto di sblocco della wireless, e rimanda quest'ultimo comando che ti ho dat o
<Cillo85> non ho un tasto "fisico" della wireless
<krabador> Cillo85, controlla che fn abbia una combinazione
<krabador> cerca simboli wireless nella lista dei tasti f
<Cillo85> si nel tasto "F2" ma non saprei come selezionarlo
<krabador> Cillo85, in basso a sinistra, hai il tasto fn
<krabador> se è il tasto f2 , con il simbolo della wireless, allora devi premere fn e f2
<krabador> insieme
<Cillo85> lo faccio
<Cillo85> nulla; non cambia
<krabador> Cillo85, devi rimandare il comando che ti ho mandato
<krabador> e ripostare il pastebin
<Cillo85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10492067/
<krabador> Cillo85, hai windows in questa macchina?
<Cillo85> avevo
<krabador> Cillo85, da quando hai ubuntu?
<Cillo85> da questo pomeriggio
<krabador> Cillo85, era stata bloccata in win, è quello che succede su linux, quando la si blocca in win
<krabador> e andrebbe sbloccata in win
<Cillo85> come posso fare?
<krabador> Cillo85, entra in bios, carica impostazioni di devault
<krabador> fault
<krabador> impostazioni di default
<krabador> salvi , riavvii, spegni
<krabador> accendi e carica ubuntu
<Cillo85> torno subito in chat su un altro computer
<Cillo85> ok eccomi
<Cillo85> vado in bios
<krabador> Cillo85, leggi il manuale della macchina
<krabador> per sapere cosa toccare per quello che ti ho detto prima
<Cillo85> per attivare il wifi??
<krabador> Cillo85, ti riscrivo i messaggi di prima
<krabador> <krabador> Cillo85, entra in bios, carica impostazioni di devault
<krabador> <krabador> fault
<krabador> <krabador> impostazioni di default
<krabador> <krabador> salvi , riavvii, spegni
<krabador> <krabador> accendi e carica ubuntu
<Luca1997> qualcuno può aiutarmi con alcune cose sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<krabador> potresti porre la domanda
<krabador> cosi' , se tra i presenti qualcuno sa, e vuole rispondere, lo fa
<Luca1997> ho un windows 8.1, vorrei provare Ubuntu, non voglio sostituirlo al mio sistema operativo attuale, mi piacerebbe metterli tutti e due (dato che a quanto pare è possibile), prima però vorrei provarlo senza installarlo (per mia disgrazia ho finito i CD), si può provare comunque?
<krabador> Luca1997, con una pendrive usb
<krabador> !usbwin | Luca1997
<ubot-it> Luca1997: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarichi questo
<krabador> scarichi la iso
<krabador> fai una pendrive
<krabador> la mandi in boot, e puoi provare il sistema senza installarlo
<Luca1997> ok! grazie!
<Luca1997> com'è che si manda in boot? ahahahah sono ignorante
<krabador> Luca1997, dal bios del pc, o dal tasto di selezione rapida
<krabador> come entrare , e usare, entrambi, lo vedi nel manuale del notebook in tuo possesso
<krabador> non sono tasti uguali per tutti
<Luca1997> ok
<Cillo85> Krabador: sei un grande ho fatto quel passaggio e ora funziona il wifi. Ti sono molto grato. W il socialismo! =D
<krabador> Cillo85, buon sistema
<Cillo85> a presto...un abbraccio
<powergi> CIao
<krabador> !ciao | powergi
<ubot-it> powergi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<powergi> Sto per installare ubuntu sul mio desktop con windows 64bit
<krabador> cosa ti turba?
<powergi> sto creando la chiavetta USB,
<powergi> vorrei sapere se poi posso decidere se avviare la macchina con Ubuntu o in alternativa con win?
<SalWare> si
<powergi> una voltw installato intendo
<SalWare> si
<krabador> powergi, devi installare, tramite l'opzione "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<powergi> ottimo, devo untrare nel bios ed avviare l'installazione via usb?
<krabador> opzione che ti viene proposta, se il sistema ha meno di 4 partizioni primarie
<SalWare> in fase di installazione ti chiederà se installare ubuntu accanto a win, appunto come dice power
<powergi> perfetto, grazie a tutti
<fabio_cc> !installazione | powergi, per qualunque dubbio
<ubot-it> powergi, per qualunque dubbio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<powergi> grazie
<fabio_cc> powergi, prego
<yaxe> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !ciao | yarid
<ubot-it> yarid: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | yaxe
<ubot-it> yaxe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<yaxe> ciao
<yaxe> come mai nessuno parla?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | yaxe
<ubot-it> yaxe: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<krabador> yaxe, cosa vorresti leggere, dai presenti?
<yaxe> an ok pensavo di non essere registrato
<krabador> non lo sei , infatti
<yaxe> sulla fase d'installazione di ubuntu dove chiede dove installare il bootloader devo lasciare dev/sda?
<krabador> yaxe, dipende da quanti dischi hai
<krabador> e quale di essi parte per primo in avvio
<yaxe> ho montato un hard disk da 250 gb vuoto e volevo installare ubuntu li, avevo letto che il grub deve essere installato su sda
<yaxe> e non capisco se al bootloader devo fargli una partizione o no
<krabador> yarid, se il disco è gpt, si
<krabador> devi fare una partizione apposta
<yaxe> yarid?
<krabador> yarid, "deve essere montato su sda" perchè , se si ha un solo disco, sicuramente sarà sda
<krabador> yaxe, ^
<yaxe> scusa non ho detto che quello da 250 è una secondo hdd
<yaxe> quindi se installo il bootloader su dev/sda formatta dev/sda per l'installazione del grub?
<krabador> yaxe, no, l'installazione del bootloader avviene a fine installazione
<krabador> se formattasse sarebbe come spararsi su un piede
<krabador> yaxe, nell'altro disco cosa c'è?
<yaxe> windwos 8.1
<krabador> yaxe, il boot loader adesso si installerà sul disco di installazione, e quando mandato in boot, farà partire ubuntu senza farti apparire il grub
<yaxe> voglio che sia in dualboot con win8 e ubuntu
<krabador> yarid, allora hai sbagliato a scollegare l'altro disco
<krabador> se è scollegato
<yaxe> sono tutti collegati
<krabador> yarid, allora deve andare nel disco che parte inboot
<krabador> che puo' essere questo di ubuntu, se lo setti in bios ,
<krabador> o l'altro
<krabador> per il dual boot
<krabador> ma , per favore, fa vedere come è installato windows8
<krabador> con un'immagine di gparted
<krabador> !image | yaxe
<ubot-it> yaxe: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yaxe> vorrei installare ubuntu su quello da 250 gb riconosciuto come dev/sdb
<krabador> ma , per favore, fa vedere come è installato windows8
<yaxe> ok
<krabador> se hai uefi, il dual boot si complica un po'
<yaxe> http://gyazo.com/52ca40b7ac8a4578df8dce7375200918
<yaxe> ho già disattivato il secureboot
<yaxe> http://i.gyazo.com/52ca40b7ac8a4578df8dce7375200918.png
<krabador> non eri in procedura installazione?
<yaxe> è la prima volta che installo così
<yaxe> no scs adesso ci vado
<krabador> yaxe, "prova ubuntu senz ainstallare"
<krabador> ok
<yaxe> per far funzionare il grub nel EUFI basta disattivare il secureboot_
<krabador> si
<krabador> yaxe, come hai partizionato il disco nuovo?
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<dorohero> hard disk del computer non letto neanche da gparted
<krabador> dorohero, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !paste | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> Disk /dev/sda: 32.5 GB, 32514637824 bytes
<dorohero> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3953 cylinders, total 63505152 sectors
<dorohero> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<dorohero> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dorohero> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<krabador> !paste | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> dove posso fare paste qui_
<krabador> !paste | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> Disk /dev/sda: 32.5 GB, 32514637824 bytes
<dorohero> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3953 cylinders, total 63505152 sectors
<dorohero> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<dorohero> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dorohero> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dorohero> Disk identifier: 0x0001a326
<dorohero>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rogota> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta
<rogota> ho riscontrato un problema con il wireless
<rogota> il pc è acer extensa 5220
<rogota> la versione di ubuntu installata è 14.10
<krabador> rogota, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | rogota
<ubot-it> rogota: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !paste | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> dorohero, leggi con attenzione
<dorohero> ok
<rogota> ha fatto una serie di cose
<rogota> devo riavviarer?
<krabador> !pastebin | rogota
<ubot-it> rogota: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> Disk /dev/sda: 32.5 GB, 32514637824 bytes
<dorohero> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3953 cylinders, total 63505152 sectors
<dorohero> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<dorohero> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dorohero> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dorohero> Disk identifier: 0x0001a326
<rogota> che devo fare
<rogota> ?
<krabador> dorohero, ma lo leggi il messaggio ?
<krabador> rogota, andare in quel sito, incollare il risultato del comando, cliccare paste,e incollare il link qui
<rogota> ok
<rogota> fatto
<rogota> adesso?
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10493957/
<rogota> mi devi scusare ma sono un neofita
<dorohero> io pure
<dorohero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10493963/
<rogota> adesso ke faccio?
<krabador> dorohero, se il disco è attaccato , e non viene visto, ci sono problemi hardware
<krabador> rogota, iwconfig
<rogota> io ho problemi con il wireless non mi riconosce la scheda wifi
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<dorohero> devoo comperare un altro hard disk in poche parole
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10494033/
<krabador> dorohero, disco sata o ide?
<dorohero> sata
<rogota> sata
<krabador> rogota, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> rogota, sempre pastebin
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10494041/
<krabador> rogota, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<rogota> fatto
<krabador> rogota, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla qui la linea
<rogota> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1693] (rev 02)
<rogota> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<krabador> rogota, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<rogota> non fa nulla
<krabador> dorohero, prova a cambiare il cavo sata, o porta sata
<krabador> rogota, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> riavvia
<rogota> Voluto=U (non noto)/I (installato)/R (rimosso)/P (rimosso totale)/H (in attesa)
<rogota> | Stato=Non/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<rogota> |/ Err?=(nessuno)/R (reinstallazione richiesta) (Stato,Err: maiuscolo=grave)
<rogota> ||/ Nome           Versione     Architettura Descrizione
<rogota> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<rogota> ii  grep           2.20-3       i386         GNU grep, egrep and fgrep
<rogota> dpkg-query: nessun pacchetto corrispondente a bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> dorohero, a pc spento
<dorohero> come si cambia porta sata_
<rogota> puoi rimandare l'ultimo comando?
<krabador> dorohero, rivolgiti ad un tecnico
<dorohero> ok
<krabador> rogota, perchè hai incollato in canale?
<rogota> mi ahi mandato un comando prima di riavviare il pc
<rogota> me lo puoi rimandare?
<dorohero> grazie di tutto
<krabador> rogota, e perchè hai incollato in canale?
<rogota> ho sbagliato
<rogota> pardon
<krabador> rogota, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<rogota> tutto fatto
<rogota> dopo riavvio?
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> e riavvia
<rogota> ok
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10494173/
<rogota> siete fantastici raga
<rogota> dopo ti devo dare l'esito?
<krabador> ha finito il comando?
<rogota> si
<rogota> ke faccio?
<krabador> riavvia
<rogota> dopo il riavvio ti devo dare l'esito?
<rogota> ?
<krabador> vedi se funziona
<rogota> ok
<rogota> grazie mille
<rogota> finalmente funzionaaaaa
<krabador> bene
<rogota> ultima cosa
<rogota> firefox è in inglese
<rogota> per cambiare lingua?
<krabador> rogota, sicuro che anche altre parti del sistema non siano in inglese?
<krabador> rogota, hai effettuato l'installazione connesso ad internet?
<rogota> si solo firfox
<krabador> rogota, hai effettuato l'installazione connesso ad internet?
<rogota> no
<krabador> rogota, allora va a completare il supporto lingue
<krabador> rogota, impostazioni  --- lingue
<krabador> troverà altro da installare, installalo e riavvia
<rogota> ok grazie
<rogota> buonanotte
<krabador> buonanotte
<rogota> alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-29
<tantoloco> Salve c'è qualcuno ?
<z8z> Sto usando il browser su un server remoto tramite ssh -X ma è inusabilmente lento
<z8z> C'è qualcosa che ignoro che lo renderebbe usabile o è normale per tutti?
<salvo> buon giorno
<salvo> col sistema operativo ubuntu 15.10 non funziona il microfono, ho fatto diverse prove con skype e altri applicativi, ma niente
<salvo> con windows 10 funziona tutto
<salvo> ho installato sia ubuntu 15.10 che windows 10
<salvo> mi potete aiutare?
<salvo> grazie
<akis24> salvo: hai provato dalle impostazioni audio ?
<salvo> si e letto anche alcune soluzioni su internet
<salvo> ma niente da fare
<salvo> il mic e sempre muto
<akis24> salvo:  apri il terminale digita  alsamixer  e posta immagine   su image ..
<akis24> !image | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> salvo: usa il primo link
<salvo> https://imgur.com/AnCEm3q
<akis24> salvo: microfono interno  o esterno ?
<salvo> mic con cuffia
<salvo> esterno
<akis24> quindi esterno
<salvo> si
<akis24> salvo:  allarga la schermata di alsamixer non è completo   .. e ripostala
<salvo> https://imgur.com/o5oGI9X
<salvo> avevi ragiome, scusa
<akis24> salvo: una delle voci " front mic " la prima .. aumentala al massimo  e lo stesso fai  per " rear mic " entrambe le voci
<salvo> fatto
<salvo> ok
<salvo> sembra che funzioni
<salvo> grazie
<akis24> salvo: di nulla
<salvo> scusate sono sempre io
<salvo> il mic funziona
<salvo> ma non me lo fa applicare ne su skype
<salvo> ne su altri programmi come second life
<akis24> salvo da skype  togli il segno di spunta a Permetti a skype di regolare automaticamente i livelli del mixex e poi prova
<salvo> https://imgur.com/MtkMfyB
<salvo> fatto
<akis24> salvo: non puoi impostare altro oltre " virtual device " ?
<salvo> no
<salvo> e solo quello che mi dà
<akis24> salvo:  microfono usb ?
<salvo> no
<salvo> con gli spinotti
<salvo> cuffia e mic con due spinotti
<akis24> salvo: sicuro di avere collegato agli ingressi corretti del pc ?
<salvo> uno rosso e uno nero
<salvo> si
<salvo> riprovo
<ExPBoy> rosso e nero?
<salvo> si e una cuffia normale col mic
<akis24> salvo: uhm di solito hanno colori diversi se per pc
<ExPBoy> appunto
<salvo> si e li ho collegati al pc
<salvo> su windows funzionano
<salvo> con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> umpf
<salvo> l'audio di altri applicativi funzionano
<salvo> ora funziona anche il mic
<salvo> ma su skype e SL
<salvo> non funziona ne audio e ne voice
<salvo> forse e skype che blocca tutto
<akis24> salvo: dal menu di sistema apri le impostazioni audio vediamo come sono messe
<akis24> salvo:  metti sempre su image
<salvo> https://imgur.com/V1bYfIY
<akis24> salvo:  intanto sposta su audio interno e poi fai vedere la scheda " ingressi "
<salvo> https://imgur.com/jTaT5EO
<salvo> vuoi vedere gli pallicativi?
<akis24> salvo:  no.. hai aggiornato il sistema  ?
<salvo> devo fare il reset?
<salvo> lo faccio
<akis24> salvo: fermo... e segui le domande
<salvo> dimmi come fare
<salvo> per aggiornarlo adesso
<akis24> salvo: apri il terminale e dai   sudo apt update e quando finisce   metti su paste ..
<akis24> !paste | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241379/
<akis24> salvo: sembra tu abbia problemi  con gli aggiornamenti potresti provare a cambiare server
<salvo> cambiamo server
<salvo> ti seguo
<akis24> salvo: prova a dare dal terminale  sudo software-properties-gtk  e vediamo che server usi
<akis24> riavvio il pc e torno
<salvo> https://imgur.com/6lr4nDR
<salvo> https://imgur.com/lJF7zMi
<akis24> salvo: metti la spunta sui repo partner e poi prova a selezionare il server di ubuntu principale
<akis24> salvo: poi chiudi la scheda  ti chiedera' di ricaricare qualcosa faglielo fare
<akis24> salvo: poi nuovamente sudo apt update e sempre su paste
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241468/
<salvo> sembra uguale a quello di prima
<akis24> salvo:  hai modificato tu le impostazioni dei repo ?
<salvo> ho spuntato i repo partner come mi hai detto tu
<salvo> fammi vedere se li ha aggiornati
<salvo> e poi in automatico e pertito l'aggiornamento
<akis24> salvo: ripostami i link delle delle due  schermate  delle due schede ssoftware e aggiornamenti
<salvo> https://imgur.com/6hCB9Xh
<iv66> buongiorno, non sono pratica di pc, ma mi piacerebbe provare ad usare ubunto. Il mio pc in realtà è un netbook con le seguenti caratteristiche cpu n450 @1.66 GHz, 1 core 2 processori logici sistema op. 32bit su x64.
<salvo> https://imgur.com/AOXKmYU
<akis24> salvo: togli le spunte ai due repo " codice sorgente "
<salvo> non sono tre?
<salvo> tolti
<akis24> togli anche la terza
<salvo> si fatto
<salvo> chiudo?
<akis24> salvo da terminale dai    cat  /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti su paste
<mikeee> ciao ragazzi , non riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio hp envy.. mi appare gnu grup all'installazione ma non la solita schermata viola
<mikeee> come risolvere ?
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241527/
<mikeee> e quando lo avvio mi fa vedere SCHED_ERROR
<akis24> salvo: poi rimetti server italia e seleziona http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it  ecc ecc   e poi chiudi e fai ricaricare come prima
<mikeee> non riesco a capire, riuscite per piacere a spiegare non sono un esperto
<akis24> mikeee:  spiega meglio dacci qualche dettaglio
<glpiana> !installazione | mikeee
<ubot-it> mikeee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<salvo> scusami
<mikeee> metto ubuntu sulla chiavetta, quando riavvio e provo a installarlo dalla chiavetta se provo con try ubuntu mi parte dopo un pò windows oppure si blocca il caricamento
<mikeee> se faccio installa mi appare degli SCHED_ERROR
<salvo> non vedo e non posso selezionare http ://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<mikeee> e poi parte l'installazione ma non lo installo perchè ovviamente ci sono dei problemi
<salvo> lo devo aggiungere?
<akis24> salvo: fai un altra cosa dovresti togliere la spunta anche a (lsb_release-sc ) partner
<glpiana> mikeee, riscarica la iso, controlla md5sum e rifai la chiavetta
<glpiana> !md5 | mikeee
<ubot-it> mikeee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<glpiana> !usbwin | mikeee
<ubot-it> mikeee: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<salvo> https://imgur.com/9uRkqV5
<akis24> salvo: quando hai fatto lascia il server come si trova   chiudi e fai ricaricare e poi ancora sudo apt update  e metti su paste
<mikeee> ho rifatto la chiavetta 5 volte e bho non va
<akis24> mikeee: rifalla come ti è stato indicato da glpiana  e controlla che il file .iso scaricato sia integro
<mikeee> scusate come si verifica il md5sum  ?
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241592/
<salvo> scusami il ritardo ma ero al cellulare
<akis24> mikeee: apri un terminale dove hai scaricato il file   e sul terminale scrivi    md5sum  nomefileisoscaricato    aspetti che finisca ti restituira' una serie di lettere e numeri  da confrontare con l'originale che trovi sul link che ti è stato indicato
<akis24> salvo: sudo apt upgrade  .. sempre su paste tutto quando finisce
<iv66> come faccio a sapere quale ubunto scaricare per il mio pc?
<akis24> iv66: di che pc si parla  processore ? ram ?
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241615/
<akis24> salvo:  dai anche  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras  e fai vedere
<mikeee> hp envy 15 16 gb ram
<mikeee> hp envy 202 nl
<akis24> mikeee: non era rivolto a te se leggi bene ..
<mikeee> ah scusa cmq mi viene ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337
<iv66> come faccio a sapere quale ubunto scaricare per il mio pc?
<Carlin0> iv66, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<akis24> iv66: di che pc si parla  processore ? ram ?  se rispondi magari ti si indica qualcosa
<mikeee> ho controllato il  md5sum è lo stesso
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241644/
<akis24> mikeee: rifai la usb con il programma che ti è stato indicato
<akis24> !usbwin | mikeee
<ubot-it> mikeee: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> salvo: riavvia e vediamo come va'
<salvo> rieccomi
<salvo> ho fatto il reset
<salvo> ma niente, ho provato con skype e SL, ma ancora non funziona ne audio ne voice
<akis24> salvo: come hai installato skype  e che versione ?
<salvo> ora non mi ricordo
<salvo> ma dal sito ufficiale
<salvo> non e che è quella aggiornata
<salvo> c'è l'hanno con linus
<salvo> e vecchia
<salvo> perchè si ferma a una versione ubuntu vecchia
<akis24> salvo:  prova a dare  sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386   e vedi se poi da skype riesci a selezionare altro
<akis24> salvo: ovvio che prima lo chiudi e poi riavvii skype .. chiaro eh
<salvo> non bisogna disinstallarlo?
<akis24> salluc69:  per favore fai come ti si dice per adesso
<akis24> salvo:
<akis24> sorry salluc69
<akis24> salvo: sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386
<salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241731/
<salvo> sul sito si skype mi da queste opzioni per il dowload
<salvo> ubuntu 10.04 x32 bit
<salvo> e ubuntu 12.04
<salvo> io avevo scelto la prima
<akis24> salvo: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype   e quando finisce  nella tua /home  elimina anche la cartella .skype dopo scarichi dal sito ufficiale la versione  di skype  12.04 multiarch e la reinstalli
<akis24> salvo: certo che ne hai di fantasia .. a dirle prima le cose no
<salvo> ok rieccomi
<salvo> tutto ok
<salvo> skype funziona sia audio che voice
<salvo> grazie di cuore
<akis24> di nulla
<salvo> scusami ma per togliere un programma, tipo Firestorm
<salvo> come faccio
<salvo> che lo reinstallo di nuovo
<akis24> salvo e come lo hai installato ?
<salvo> Phoenix_FirestormOS-Releasex64_x86_64_4.7.5.47975.tar
<akis24> salvo:  quando installi programmi estranei ai repo ufficiali noi non diamo supporto  .. prova a vedere dentro la cartella se ci sno le istruzioni per rimuoverlo
<akis24> sono*
<salvo> si ok
<cecchini> buon giorno
<Mr_Pan> cecchini, buongiorno
<mikeee> ciao rgazzi ho installato ubuntu, ma quando accendo il pc va direttamente a windows, come fare per scegliere quale sistema operativo far partire ?
<glpiana> mikeee, che versione di windows hai?
<mikeee> windows 10
<glpiana> !uefi | mikeee
<ubot-it> mikeee: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> mikeee, e controlla se win ha il fast boot abilitato
<mikeee> nel bios non cè proprio il fast boot
<Carlin0> infatti non ho parlato di bios ma di windows
<mikeee> ok adesso provo
<mikeee> ho tolto avvio veloce da windows nel panello di controllo
<mikeee> ma parte lo stesso subito windows quando riavvio
<Carlin0> quello va cmq disabilitato
<mikeee> poi cosa devo fare ?
<Carlin0> non conosco uefi mi spiace , leggi la guida che ti ha indicato glpiana
<mikeee> qualcun'altro che potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<edda> salve.
<edda> ho appena montato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio pc, ma è lentissimo. Come posso fare?
<jn> che DE stai usando?
<jn> unity?
<edda> cos'è il DE?
<jn> Desktop environment
<jn> hai unity?
<jn> il windows manager per intenderci
<Mr_Pan> edda, a sinistra del desktop hai una barra verticale con delle icone  ?
<jn> lol
<edda> si unity, scusa ma intanto cerco di capire in internet cosa mi chiedi
<jn> ok che computer stai usando ? è vecchiotto o è un pc recente/prestante?
<edda> vecchiotto. ma ha 2 giga di ram
<jn> ok la lentezza potrebbe derivare dai driver video allora
<jn> lancia da terminale lspci | grep vga
<jn> vediamo con che driver stai girando
<edda> cosa posso fare?. al montaggio di ubuntu ho utilizzato la funzione per mantenere il mio vecchio xp
<jn> da che OS stai scrivendo?
<edda> come si fa a "lanciare da terminale"?
<edda> e cosa è l'OS?
<jn> Operative System, lanciare da terminale in ubuntu si fa con CTRL+ALT+T
<jn> edda, quindi riformulo, da che sistema operativo stai scrivendo ora?
<Mr_Pan> edda, sei da windows o da linux ?
<edda> ubuntu
<edda> ok adesso provo a lanciare la stringa che mi hai mandato
<Mr_Pan> edda per favore apri un terminale (ctrl + alt+t) e digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit ... digita la passw (nonsi vedrà nulla) e dai invio
<jn> non postare qui ma su pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | edda
<ubot-it> edda: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jn> appunto
<Mr_Pan> edda, avverti quando hai installato pastebinit ...
<edda> ho digitato "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" e pw
<Mr_Pan> edda, ha finito  di installare?
<edda> credo di si
<Mr_Pan> ora digita lshw | pastebinit   alla fine restituirà un link ... copialo e incollalo qui
<Mr_Pan> edda, così sapremo con esattezza che tipo di hw hai ..
<Mr_Pan> edda, ti si aspetta ...
<edda> è venuto fuori questo:WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<edda> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<edda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15244021/
<edda> edda@edda-desktop:~$
<edda> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<jn> lancialo dopo aver digitato sudo
<maxxx> Salve!
<jn> maxxx, ciao
<maxxx> ho acquistato una pendrive Kingstone 32 gb e non viene vista dal pc
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | maxxx
<ubot-it> maxxx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxxx> grazie bentrovati
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, cosa hai installato ?  versione  ?
<maxxx> ubuntu, l'ho aggiornato all'ultima versione
<jn> neanche cn gparted?
<maxxx> che cos'è?
<maxxx> ok, non l'ho installato
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, lo dovresti già avere instalalto di default
<maxxx> dopo che ho scritto il comando mi dice che non c'è...
<jn> è capitato anche a me una volta
<jn> cmq installalo e vedi se ti vede la pennetta
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, da Terminale (ctrl+alt+t)  sudp apt-get install gparted  invio    password    invio
<maxxx> ho scritto il comando per istallarlo ma non mi fa scrivere la pw...
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, la psw no nla vedi ...
<Mr_Pan> la devi digitare alla cieca
<maxxx> dopo che gli do invio non succede nulla...
<jn> se sei su ubuntu e hai unity conviene che lo lanci dalla dashboard
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, allora ... apri una finestra Terminale  (ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, sudo apt-get install gparted    dai invio
<maxxx> E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<maxxx> massimo@massimo-TravelMate-2700:~$ apt-get -f install
<maxxx> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<maxxx> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<maxxx> E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<Mr_Pan> maxxx, digita la passw "alla cieca e dai invio ... partirà l'instalalzione di gparted
<lopez> Salve
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | lopez
<ubot-it> lopez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lopez> Ho comprato una pendrive kingston da 32 e non riesco ad installarla
<Carlin0> lopez, basta che la inserisci
<jn> maxxx?
<lopez> ahahaha
<lopez> fatto ma non compare nulla
<Mr_Pan> lopez, perchè hai cambito nick  ?
<Mr_Pan> lopez, installa gparted come già detto e vedi se trovi la usb ... al limite formattala FAT32
<lopez> mi compare la scritta dipendenze non soddisfatte
<Mr_Pan> lopez, hai toccato il file dei repo ?  hai aggiunto ppa ?
<Mr_Pan> lopez, digita  sudo apt-get install -f
<lopez> fatto! ho istallato ed aggiornato diversi pacchetti...
<Mr_Pan> lopez, sudo apt-get install gparted
<drox> Ragazzi io ho un problema dal menu delle applicazioni nella ricerca digitando il nome dell'applicazione no mi appare niente c'è un motivo?
<lopez> fatto ora mi scrive:configurazione di gparted
<Mr_Pan> lopez, terminata l'installazione di gparted ?
<lopez> si
<Mr_Pan> edda, ho visto il file .. .come sospettavo hai un pentium 4 ... ti suggerisco di utilizzare LXDE o XFCE ... quindi Lubuntu o Xubuntu ... il resto è troppo pesante
<Mr_Pan> lopez, inserisci la usb ... fai partire gparted e vedi se trovi la usb ... prova ad effettuare una formattazione FAT32 ... attenzione a selezionare la periferica giusta ...
<lopez> ok
<lopez> non mi fa partire gparted, mi dice che non ho i privilegi di root
<Mr_Pan> lopez, da terminale... sudo gparted
<edda> come faccio ad utilizzare LXDE o XFCE?. un'altra domanda. forse nella partizione che mi si chiedeva al montaggio ho lasciato poco spazio ad ubuntu 30 giga. se rilancio il disco di installazione riesco a cambiare la partizione?
<lopez> fatto, la finestra è vuota
<Mr_Pan> edda, 30 g sono sufficienti
<Mr_Pan> !Lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Mr_Pan> edda, scarica dal link
<edda> ok grazie ci proverò
<Mr_Pan> SILVIAIRIS, su che pc stai installando  ?
<Mr_Pan> SILVIAIRIS, che errori hai  ?
<Carlin0> SILVIAIRIS, con cosa stai installando ? usb o dvd ?
<lopez> la chiavetta non viene rilevata comunque...
<Mr_Pan> lopez, usb non funzionanti o chiavetta fuori uso  ?
<lopez> su un altro pc con un altro s.o. funziona...
<lopez> per oggi lascio... grazie per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> lopez, inserisci la chiavetta e dai al terminale lsusb
<Carlin0> lopez, e anche sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> lopez, metti i risultati in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<edda> un saluto a tutti. ho montato ubuntu in dual boot con xp sul mio pentium 4. ora mi pare di avere capito che è troppo pesante per il mio pc. e mi è stato consigliato di montare xubuntu. la mia domanda è questa: devo cancellare ubuntu prima di montare ubuntu? e se si , come si fa?
<Carlin0> edda, io direi anche lubuntu
<Carlin0> edda, reinstallalo sopra alla installazione precedente
<edda> cosa mi consigliate lubuntu o xubuntu?
<krabador> edda, lubuntu, fai partire l'installazione , come hai fatto con ubuntu, ti chiederà se sovrascrivere ubuntu esistente, ed accetti
<krabador> that's it
<Carlin0> su un pentium decisamente lubuntu
<edda> Ok grazie, adesso ci provo
<edda> sono ancora io. mi consigliate lubuntu 14.04 o 15.10?
<krabador> edda, prova prima 15.10
<edda> ok grazie
<drox> io uso ubuntu 14.10 LTS
<drox> perche il menu non funzina come dovrebbe? non riesco a far partire graficamente le applicazioni
<krabador> "non riesco a far partire graficamente le applicazioni" --->
<krabador> ?
<drox> krabador, io apro il menù di timothy ma se scrivo il nome dell'applicazione non mi restituisce l'applicazione
<Carlin0> drox, 14.10 non è LTS
<drox> quindi non son come avviarle senza usare terminale
<krabador> drox, passa a 15.10 o 14.04
<drox> 14.04
<drox> ho la 14.04
<Carlin0> drox, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<drox> ok
<drox> fatto
<Carlin0> drox, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> drox, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> drox, posta qui i link che escono dagli ultimi 2 comandi
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15244978/
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15244990/
<Carlin0> !ripristino | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> drox, troppi ppa at catzum
<drox> OK grazie
<fede6> qualcuno sa se Ubuntu è compatibile con il mio portatile ? (acer v15 v3-572g-76up)
<krabador> fede6, scarica una iso di 15.10 64bit , fa una pendrive, la mandi in boot, e provi se funziona tutto
<krabador> la wireless un tempo dava problemi
<drox> Carlin0, scusa ma perchè dici che il problema del menu è dovuto ai PPA? il problema è recente meno di 5 giorni i PPA li ho da quando ho installato il sistema ed è almeno un anno
<drox> solo per capire... questa sera reintallo il sistema, ma mi piacerebbe capire il problema
<krabador> drox, c'è una corruzione del sistema, se non risponde piu' unity
<drox> ma unity funziona nel suo complesso, non so come spiegarlo scrivendolo... l'unica cosa che non funziona è la ricerca O.o è chiaro?
<krabador> drox, "ma unity funziona nel suo complesso" ---> se non fa , e magari da tempo, una delle sue features ---> corruzione
<drox> krabador, no il problema c'è da un paio di giorni
<drox> krabador, io la dash la vedo e funziona, in alto nella dash che il tasto per vedere tutti i programmi installati, ma non li vedo più come se non ci fossero programmi installati
<krabador> drox, sudo updatedb , riavvia.
<imus62> salve devo modificare un programma che ho installato con wine
<krabador> imus62, chiedi direttamente in #winehq
<imus62> mi puo aiutare qualcuno
<imus62> e in italiano
<imus62> ?
<krabador> imus62, no, in inglese, ma questo canale è solo inerente al sistema ubuntu .
<drox> provo e vi faccio sapere grazie
<imus62> io prtroppo non capisco inglese
<krabador> imus62, di dove sei ?
<imus62> devo agiungere uno script ad un programma installato con wine
<imus62> macedonia
<imus62> vivo in italia
<krabador> imus62, per favore , qui dentro è solo per il supporto al sistema, o chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat, se qualcuno sa aiutarti, o chiedi al canale wine, in inglese
<imus62> ho capito grazie
<drox> krabador, niente
<krabador> drox, apri terminale, sudo mv /home/utente/.config /home/utente/.config_old
<krabador> drox, riavvia
<drox> ci provo ci vediamo dopo
<Maxximo> buona sera, qualcuno sa o utilizza chrome-games.com? io non visualizzo i giochi, mi dice che manca il plug-in sapreste dirmi come e se installarli?
<Massimo1> buona sera, qualcuno sa o utilizza chrome-games.com? io non visualizzo i giochi, mi dice che manca il plug-in
<krabador> !chat | Massimo1
<ubot-it> Massimo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> dillo anche a Maxximo
<Massimo1> sono sempre io :(
<Massimo1> scusate
<Massimo1> :)
<Mc67> Ciao a tutti
<Mc67> qualcuno mi sa suggerire un app per Ubuntu con cui scaricare video da youtube per vederli quando si è senza connessione?
<krabador> !chat | Mc67
<ubot-it> Mc67: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mc67> ok, volevo evitare di aprire un thread, ma capisco che questo non è il posto adatto
<Mc67> ciao
<krabador> Mc67,  #ubuntu-it-chat è semplicemente l'altro canale chat
<krabador> nessun thread da aprire
<Mc67> ok
<krabador> forse ti confondi col forum
<Mc67> si intendevo il forum
<Mc67> cambio chat
<Mc67> grazie ciao
<krabador> Mc67, se leggi il messaggio di ubot-it , se digiti quanto segnalato , accedi all'altro canale
<Mc67> fatto, perfetto grazie ancora, cambio chat :)
<rasman_net> sera
<alsejk> ciao a tutti, avevo ubuntu 14.04 e ho fatto l'upgrade alla nuova versione LTS... tutto liscio ma quando ho riavviato il pc mi è comparsa la scritta " no file found"
<krabador> alsejk, "la nuova versione LTS "  è ancora in sviluppo
<alsejk> intentevo la 14.04.4 LTS
<krabador> alsejk, e allora cosa avevi prima ?
<krabador> alsejk, intendi 14.04 ---> 14.04.4  ?
<alsejk> si esatto
<krabador> alsejk, come hai effettuato l'upgrade ?
<alsejk> l'errore che mi compare adesso è: error: file not found
<krabador> alsejk, come hai effettuato l'upgrade ?
<alsejk> l'ho effettuato dal gestore aggiornamenti
<alsejk> ha fatto tutto lui
<krabador> alsejk, indicami per favore i passaggi
<alsejk> ho aperto gestore aggiornamenti e ho cliccato su "esegui avanzamento"
<alsejk> cosa vorresti sapere in piu?
<krabador> alsejk, semplicmente 14.04 , non chiede di passare allo stack successivo
<krabador> va fatto a mano e da terminale
<krabador> solo da 14.04.2 in poi, si passa automaticamente alle point release successive
<alsejk> allora forse ho eseguito l'avanzamento da 12.04 a 14.04.4
<krabador> il che ti candida, in presenza di problemi, al ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | alsejk
<ubot-it> alsejk: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<alsejk> d'accordo, seguirò le istruzioni del ripristino e vi farò sapere... grazie mille! =)
<krabador> di niente
<SuperStep> salve, ho un problema che causa un kernel panic
<SuperStep> e' successo dopo un blackout
<SuperStep> credo sia un problema del disco
<SuperStep> del mountpoint
<SuperStep> sto provando con boot-repair
<SuperStep> ma ottengo questo problema con dpkg
<SuperStep> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<SuperStep>  files list file for package 'libpython3-stdlib:amd64' is missing final newline
<SuperStep> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SuperStep> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<SuperStep>  files list file for package 'libpython3-stdlib:amd64' is missing final newline
<SuperStep> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SuperStep> dicevo, ottengo questo problema: http://pastebin.com/5eR6eHqE
<SuperStep> nessuno?
<pepeyomat> hai provato a dare da terminale un: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SuperStep> si
<SuperStep> nessun output
<SuperStep> non capisco perche' python3 dia questo problema
<SuperStep> files list file for package 'libpython3-stdlib:amd64' is missing final newline
<pepeyomat> ok... e: sudo apt-get install -f
<SuperStep> provo
<SuperStep> nulla
<pepeyomat> ma quando ti da quel errore?
<SuperStep> sto utilizzando boot-repair
<SuperStep> ad un certo punto mi dice di rimuovere grub
<SuperStep> e mi da i comandi da lanciare su shell
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<SuperStep> in particolare
<SuperStep> vorrei cercare di evitare un ripristino
<SuperStep> questo comando e quello che mi genera l'errore
<SuperStep> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common grub-common:i386 shim-signed linux-signed*
<SuperStep> maledetto python
<SuperStep> sto provando a fare un upgrade nella speranza mi risolva il problema
<SuperStep> comunque non capisco perche' le due cose dovrebbero essere correlate
<SuperStep> ad ogni modo, per rimuovere un pacchetto del tutto il flag --purge ha bisogno di altro?
<SuperStep> (sto parlando di aptitude)
<SuperStep> provo a riavviare
<SuperStep> ok tutt'apposto
<SuperStep> ho risolto
<SuperStep> grazie a tutti
<Carlin0> come ?
<SuperStep> non ne ho idea
<SuperStep> pero' ha funzionato
<SuperStep> devo andare
<SuperStep> arrivederci
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-01
<jn> buongiorno,  mi date qualche suggerimento per settare le opzioni su fstab per partizioni: root btrfs e xfs per /home, so come vanno impostate ma non ho capito se con btrfs e home separata devo impostare i subvolumes oppure basta montarle
<Rebarbaro91> ciao ho ubuntu  14.04  installato  in un  hd esterno  quando  avvio  il  pc  mi  va direttamente  nel grub che un  modo  per  farlo  arrivare al' login
<lopez> Ciao a tutti, ho problemi con una pendrive Kingstone, ieri su vostro suggerimento ho istallato gparted, ma è stato inutile
<glpiana> lopez, inserisci la penna in una porta usb, quindi in un terminale digita: dmesg | tail         e copia quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | lopez
<ubot-it> lopez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lopez> Paste from lopez at Tue, 1 Mar 2016 10:47:31 +0000
<glpiana>  l'indirizzo della pagina
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15255195/
<glpiana> lopez, fai lo stesso col comando: mount
<lopez> ok
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15255368/
<glpiana> lopez, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> lopez, poi scrivi: ls /mnt   e dovresti vedere il contenuto della chiavetta, sempre che già ci sia qualcosa dentro
<lopez> dopo aver digitato sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt mi chiede la pw, ma non compare nulla
<glpiana> lopez, scrivila lo stesso anche se non la vedi e poi premi invio
<lopez> fatto, non mi scrive niente
<lopez> nella chiavetta ci sono dei file che ho istallato da un altro sistema operativo da un pc diverso da questo
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15255998/
<glpiana> lopez, scrivi di nuovo: mount   e metti l'output su pastebin
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15256144/
<glpiana> lopez, la chiavetta è vuota
<lopez> no!!!
<glpiana> lopez, controprova: scrivi: touch /mnt/prova
<glpiana> lopez, poi scrivi: sudo umount /mnt
<glpiana> lopez, poi togli la chiavetta, la rimetti e vediamo che fa
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15256274/
<lopez> nulla
<glpiana> lopez, hai tolto e rimesso la penna?
<lopez> si
<glpiana> apri il gestore dei file
<lopez> fatto
<glpiana> a sinistra hai l'elenco dei device.  quali visualizzi?
<lopez> i soliti...tranne la chiavetta...
<glpiana> lopez, sudo mount 7dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> lopez, poi sudo touch /mnt/prova
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15256541/
<glpiana> lopez, dovresti cercare di dare correttamente i comandi. hai messo un 7 al posto di / e infatti ti ha dato errore
<glpiana> così non approdiamo a nulla
<lopez> ....ho fatto copia e incolla....
<glpiana> lopez, ahahah è vero :D
<glpiana> lopez, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> poi: sudo touch prova1
<glpiana> nessuno dei due comandi deve dare output
<lopez> mi posso fidare a fare copia e incolla o mi devi cazziare nuovamente?ahaahha
<glpiana> :)
<lopez> fatto non da nulla
<glpiana> lopez, ok, ora dai: ls /mnt
<glpiana> dovresti vedere quantomeno prova1
<lopez> niente
<glpiana> ben strano
<glpiana> dammi l'output di dmesg | tail
<lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15257080/
<glpiana> lopez, ok, è rotta e adesso lo sta manifestando
<glpiana> non c'è nulla da fare. al massimo puoi tentare un format
<lopez> perchè allora funziona su altri pc con w10?
<glpiana> lopez, se altrove funziona, fai un checkdisk da windows
<lopez> come?
<glpiana> lopez, non conosco gli strumenti di windows, ma penso basti andare nelle proprietà del dispositivo dal gestore dei file
<lopez> e poi?
<lopez> grazie di tutto!!!ciao
<Attilio> Buongiorno a tutti
<Attilio> Dopo una serie di aggiornamenti, ho riavviato..sparito Unity e Gnome. Adesso ho un mare di problemi di dipendenze per reinstallare
<Attilio> Ubuntu 14.04
<gabriela> buon pomeriggio,sul mio hp nx9005 xubuntu non si spegne
<gabriela> ho seguito le guide,modificato file di grub,identificato un problema di congelamento su un file ModemManager e trovato una guida con la quale ho semplicemente rinominato il file
<Carlin0> Attilio, nel terminale → cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> Attilio, metti il risultato completo nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriela> quel problema è sparito,si ferma a *deactivating swap...* Will now halt é445.376089* reboot: Power down
<gabriela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15258545/
<gabriela> erano le parentesi quadre quei simboli sul numero
<gabriela> [   ]
<Carlin0> era per Attilio non per te gabriela
<gabriela> ecco,volevo dire...
<gabriela> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> gabriela, cmq premesso che sono ignorante sull'argomento , sarebbe bene sapere anche "che" guide hai seguito
<gabriela> sui wiki inglesi e italiani di ubuntu
<gabriela> un pò per il prblema dell'accelerazione grafica,un pò per la wi fi e adesso sto benedetto shutdown
<Carlin0> ma non si è mai spento , o è un problema sorto dopo ?
<gabriela> ma se nonne sai niente, a che ti serve sapere le guide che ho seguito?
<Attilio_1> Crashato Firefox
<Carlin0> gabriela, a che legge , non ci sono solo io qui
<gabriela> non si è mai spento
<bloodis> ragazzi,qualcuno sa come aprire le preferenze dello schermo da terminale su ubuntu-MATE? al mio portatile si è rotto lo schermo e attaccando uno schermo esterno non mi mostra le dock e quindi le preferenze per disattivare lo schermo che non funziona
<Carlin0> Attilio, nel terminale → cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Attilio_1> Carlin0: ho incollato il testo su pastebin e mi chiede di scaricarlo..posso copincollarlo qui? Te lo chiedo per non far danni
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> basta che posti il link Attilio_1
<Attilio_1> Carlin0:ok
<Attilio_1> Carlin=: http://pastebin.com/SRtCp2Tt
<Carlin0> Attilio_1, con tutti i ppa che hai aggiunto è già tanto che l'OS funzioni ancora
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gabriela> qualcuno leggerà del mio problema?
<Attilio_1> Carlin0: Ripristino..ossia spianare e reinstallare tutto? Dimmi di no..
<Carlin0> Attilio_1, non spianare ma reinstallare sopra
<Carlin0> mi pare che la guida dica quello
<Attilio_1> Carlin0: avevo in mente di fare un avanzamento di distribuzione, potrebbe funzionare?
<Carlin0> Attilio_1, hai aggiunto la bellezza di 30 sorgenti software non ufficiali , cosa pretendi
<Carlin0> avanzare di versione da un os danneggiato (IMHO) è una pessima idea
<Attilio_1> Carlin0: O, mi ritiro giù la 14.04 e reinstallo tutto sopra
<Attilio_1> Carln0: scusami per il disturbo e ti ringrazio
<Carlin0> di nulla Attilio_1
<bloodis> ragazzi,qualcuno sa come aprire le preferenze dello schermo da terminale su ubuntu-MATE? al mio portatile si è rotto lo schermo e attaccando uno schermo esterno non mi mostra le dock e quindi le preferenze per disattivare lo schermo che non funziona
<gabriela> gabriela chiede ancora se può avere qualche buon suggerimento sullo spegnimento del suo pc :)
<gabriela> xubuntu 14.04 non si spegne
<gabriela> si ferma al processo [445.376089] reboot : Power down
<RTiezzi> Buongiorno. Avrei una domanda riguardo la GUI di Ubuntu. Posso chiedere qui o è il canale sbagliato?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | RTiezzi
<ubot-it> RTiezzi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RTiezzi> Premettendo che sono ignorante sui sistemi linux, volevo sapere se è possibile cambiare l'interfaccia grafica di Ubuntu, poichè mi trovo meglio con una tipo cinnamon
<Mr_Pan> RTiezzi, si certo puoi cambiare il DE a piacimento tra quelli disponibili
<krabador> si, si puo' fare , ma in ubuntu installare piu' ambienti graifici incrocia le configurazioni
<krabador> Mr_Pan, non esageriamo.
<Mr_Pan> krabador, l'avevo messa giù facile :D
<krabador> RTiezzi, conviene inquadrare quale ambiente grafico si vuole usare, e installare la derivata con l'ambiente in questione
<RTiezzi> Tempo fa un amico mi fece vedere Tails e sinceramente mi trovavo a mio agio con quel tipo di interfaccia.
<krabador> tails ha gnome, nelle ultime incarnazioni, puoi usare ubuntu-gnome
<RTiezzi> ok. thanks for help :)
<botchi> salve gente
<botchi> avrei una domanda
<botchi> durante l'installazione di ubuntu, cambia il tipo dell'hdd? da mbr a gpt?
<krabador> no
<krabador> se il disco è gpt, ubuntu sfrutterà partizione/i nel disco gpt, stessa cosa se è mbr,  non "prende iniziativa" :D
<botchi> ho capito
<Ab3L> ciao. è da un po' di tempo (svariati mesi) che in certi aggiornamenti mi appare la finestra seguente che trovo piuttosto noiosa: https://imgur.com/qiOsaMg
<Ab3L> sapete come evitarla?
<Ab3L> cioè, io faccio solo ENTER. Non inserisco nulla ogni volta. Non c'è modo di fare degli apt-get upgrade senza che appaia quella finestra? penso che dipenda da "debconf"
<krabador> hai voluto java di oracle? pedala :D
<krabador> Ab3L, dpkg -l | grep java | pastebinit
<Ab3L> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261447/
<Ab3L> krabador: penso che sia dovuto piuttosto al fatto che voletti debconf
<krabador> e fai bene , anche sull'altro
<krabador> Ab3L, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade fa la stessa cosa ?
<Ab3L> no
<Ab3L> almeno, non me l'ha mai fatto con dist-upgrade
<Ab3L> essenzialmente lo fa con java di oracle. poi lo faceva con flash-installer (di cui mi son liberato ormai da tempo) e roba simile
<krabador> a quando risale l'ultimo apt-get upgrade ?
<Ab3L> krabador: a questa sera (li faccio abbastanza spesso).
<Ab3L> krabador: se provo a disinstallare debconf (e non so se è cosa buona) ottengo questo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15261511/
<krabador> Ab3L, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<Ab3L> krabador: io te lo pasto il log, ma non so se è in quel file lì: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15261511/http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261558/
<krabador> risulta half-configured
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<Ab3L> krabador: non dà nulla: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15261603/
<krabador> Ab3L, cat /var/log/apt/term.log | pastebinit
<Ab3L> ecco dove trovo la lista delle apparizioni! beh, almeno qualcosa di nuovo stasera l'ho imparato (non l'italiano) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261629/
<Ab3L> :D
<AnninaXD> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema ad installare i driver della tavoletta grafica (genius easypen i405x). Il mio sistema operativo è ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Come si capirà sono una super niubba, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Ab3L> krabador: io mi ero installato debconf per avere la riga d'avanzamento in basso allo schermo (che poi non ho mai avuto). a memoria quella finestra ha iniziato ad apparire da lì.
<krabador> Ab3L, sembra ti venga installato java ogni volta
<krabador> tramite l'installer
<krabador> che scarica pure il .tar.gz
<Ab3L> krabador: ed è un comportamento anomalo?
<krabador> sicuro , ma non rispondo di cio' che fanno cose installate da repo esterni, anche se famosi come webupd8
<Ab3L> krabador: dacché mi ricordo, mi ha sempre scaricato il tar.gz per oracle. la finestra in questione, invece, un tempo non appariva. anche con il flash-plugin-installer appariva. pure quello scaricava i tar.gz
<Ab3L> krabador: comunque se non si può fare nulla, non fa niente. mi armerò di santa pazienza e batterò su ENTER ogni volta che serve. solo che è una seccatura.
<Ab3L> krabador: mi verifichi che tu hai anche debconf come pacchetto installato? dpkg -l | grep debconf | pastebinit
<krabador> Ab3L, ok "dacchè mi ricordo", ma tutto cambia, anche i software da ppa. puoi tentare di disinstallare il solo installer oracle-java8-installer
<krabador> accettasti la licenza?
<musica> ciao a tutti ho un problema di uscite audio su ubuntu, non riesco a riprodurre musica da jack frontale e posteriore simultaneamente, solo una volta con, purtroppo, prediletto il frontale (se collegato va solo lui, per sentire l'audio dal post. devo per forza scollegar l'ant.)
<Ab3L> krabador: se disinstallo quello, mi installa icetea openjdk
<Ab3L> <krabador> accettasti la licenza? <-- suppongo sia d'obbligo
<musica> 2: come posso registrare l'audio in uscita su ubuntu?
<krabador> AnninaXD, attacca la tavoletta grafica, apri il terminale, digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit, invio, lsusb | pastebinit, invio
<krabador> Ab3L, fammi vedere cosa fa al tentativo di disinstallazione del solo installe4r
<AnninaXD> grazie krabador ora faccio :)
<AnninaXD> annina@AnniXD-portatile:~$ lsusb | pastebinit
<AnninaXD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261823/
<AnninaXD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261823
<krabador> AnninaXD, xinput list | pastebinit
<krabador> AnninaXD, solo il link
<krabador> musica, indica la verisione di ubuntu
<musica> ubuntu studio ultima versione 64bit
<krabador> musica, e ti cadono le braccia se indichi il numero preciso di versione ?
<krabador> musica, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> musica, aplay -l | pastebinit , ed incolli qui il link risultante
<musica> 15.10
<Ab3L> krabador: questo mi fa se provo a togliere l'installer: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15261878/
<krabador> Ab3L, sudo dpkg -r oracle-java8-installer
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<krabador> musica, ho i privati disabilitati
<AnninaXD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261887/
<krabador> ok AnninaXD il device viene visto
<krabador> AnninaXD, quando hai installato 14.04 ?
<AnninaXD> un mese fa, vuoi la data precisa?
<krabador> AnninaXD, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<AnninaXD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261914/
<krabador> AnninaXD, 14.04 è stata rilasciata in aprile 2014, da allora sono uscite delle point release, come 14.04.1 , fino a 14.04.4  , uscita qualche giorno fa, nelle quali cambia il supporto hardware di base
<AnninaXD> ok, nel link c'è scritto che ho la 14.04.04 se non erro.. quindi?
<krabador> hai l'ultima.
<AnninaXD> è un bene o un male? che devo fare? :)
<krabador> il device viene visto correttamente, che problema hai?
<AnninaXD> non funziona. Se uso la penna sulla tavoletta non da segno di vita. In più collegandola con l'usb non viene vista tra i dispositivi connessi
<krabador> i comandi che ti ho fatto mandare dimostrano il contrari o
<krabador> stai provando ad usarla con un software adibito ad usarla ?
<AnninaXD> no dovrebbe funzionare anche solo come "mouse", cioè scorrendo la penna sulla tavoletta si dovrebbe muovere il puntatore
<AnninaXD> provo ad aprire gimp comunque si sa mai
<AnninaXD> non da segno di vita neanche su gimp
<musica> ciao
<krabador> eh, AnninaXD  ... "preferenze" --- " dispositivi di ingresso" , in gimp , che dice ?
<musica> sono su terminale cosa devo scrivere?
<krabador> AnninaXD, manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | AnninaXD
<ubot-it> AnninaXD: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> musica, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> musica, aplay -l | pastebinit
<Ab3L> musica: per registrare l'audio che esce dal pc, hai provato audacity?
<krabador> Ab3L, dpkg  che dice ?
<Ab3L> krabador: non l'ho disinstallato.
<musica> ok ho scritto tutto su terminale
<krabador> Ab3L, e "che dice" non lo sai , quindi ?
<Ab3L> krabador: dpkg -l |grep java => http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261965/
<musica> Ab3l, audacity non so perchè è da quando ho installato il sistema operativo che mi da un sacco di errori e non trova canali
<krabador> Ab3L, prima o poi avresti iniziato a trollare anche tu ...
<krabador> Ab3L, <krabador> Ab3L, sudo dpkg -r oracle-java8-installer
<krabador> delle 20:58
<krabador> musica, incolla il link risultante di aplay -l | pastebinit
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15261957/
<Ab3L> krabador: scusa, non avevo visto la riga: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15261979/
<Ab3L> mi assento un attimo. vado a cena.
<AnninaXD> https://imgur.com/baRpW9m effettivamente krabador la tavoletta la vede.. eppure non funziona. Mi viene il dubbio si sia fuso o il touchpad o la penna.. in un attimo mi attacco ad un altro pc con windows e vedo se funziona
<krabador> musica, quante uscite sono visualizzate, nel pannello di configurazione audio ?
<musica> teoricamente 2, quella hdmi e quella jack non definendo se posteriore o frontale, ho disattivato l'hdmi e quindi ho solo un dispositivo in uscita
<musica> chiamato: audio interno stereo analogico
<krabador> musica, ok, puoi segnalarmi il modello della scheda madre ?
<krabador> musica, in alcune schede madri , non si puo' formalmente usare entrambe le uscite contemporaneamente.
<musica> e sotto "port" ho: linear out e cuffie analogiche
<musica> su windows riesco tranquillamente
<musica> tramite driver realtek però
<krabador> continua a pesarti rispondere alle domande ?
<musica> ?
<krabador> <krabador> musica, ok, puoi segnalarmi il modello della scheda madre ?
<musica> ok ora lo verifico
<krabador> se non lo sai
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262061/
<krabador> ok, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<musica> ok ora?
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262087/
<AnninaXD> krabador funziona.. grazie mille. Il problema (mi fa imbarazzo a dirlo) era la pila della penna storta. Sembra una scemata comunque il simboletto era veramente fraintendibile (cioè se è segnato verso la punta della penna un più e verso la fine un pallino vuoto presuppongo che la parte sporgente della pila vada verso la punta, invece era il contrari
<AnninaXD> o).
<AnninaXD> grazie mille dell'assistenza! Ubuntu è il top me l'ha riconosciuta immediatamente senza dover installare manco un driver evidentemente! Grazie :)
<krabador> AnninaXD, molto bene :D
<AnninaXD> :* buona serata
<krabador> a te, buon lavoro
<AnninaXD> ;)
<musica> non c'è modo almeno di poter registrare in live l'uscita audio?
<krabador> musica, l'output del comando  ?
<musica> krabador intendi il paste?
<krabador> l'ultimo comando di prima
<musica> l'ho linkato
<krabador> musica, ci sono stati 2 reboot, segnalati da atrettanti messaggi di entrata ed uscita qui, se l'hai linkato quando non c'ero, come dire...
<musica> scusa non ho i messaggi in vista delle entrate e uscite, rilinko subito
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262087/
<Ab3L> musica: ma usi un qualche programma per registrare l'audio? uno qualsiasi?
<krabador> musica, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> musica, sudo apt-get -y install paprefs | pastebinit
<musica> ab3l ho provato audacity ma mi da errori all'avvio e non trova i canali, ho provato molti altri programmi ma non registrano l'audio
<musica> krabador mi da un errore con il primo codice, non riesco a fare la copia su link
<krabador> musica, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<musica> Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/osmoma/audio-recorder/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<musica> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/osmoma/audio-recorder/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<krabador> ma bene
<krabador> ppa offline
<krabador> !ppa | musica
<ubot-it> musica: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> fa caso all'ultima parte del messaggio
<krabador> musica, quando i ppa sono offline o hanno problemi di altro tipo, bloccano gli aggiornamenti, come prima immediata conseguenza
<krabador> per poter poi causare altro , nel sistema
<musica> c'è modo per abilitarli? sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu
<krabador> il problema è che ne hai abilitati
<musica> il sistema è installato da 3 giorni
<musica> ah
<krabador> ed in 3 giorni hai già messo ppa con problemi
<krabador> molto bene veeramente  :D
<musica> ahahaahah come procedo?
<krabador> musica, e nel frattempo , non mandi il risultato del comando
<krabador> che se ti viene chiesto, un motivo ci sarà ...
<krabador> <krabador> musica, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262216/
<krabador> <krabador> musica, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262249/
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262255/
<krabador> musica, mi spieghi perchè   "kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-wily.list" ?
<musica> sinceramente appena visto ho notato anche io
<musica> so cos'è kubuntu e so che non ce l'ho mai messo sul mio pc
<musica> tra lì'altro, 20 minuti fa..
<krabador> musica, quante guide non ufficiali hai seguito, negli ultimi 3 giorni ?
<musica> sinceramente non ho mai usato il terminale su questa versione
<musica> ho iniziato a controllare i problemi di hardware proprio stasera
<krabador> musica, ppa non ci sono di base su tutte le ubuntu
<krabador> non ci sono finiti da soli
<krabador> qundi, quante e quali guide non ufficiali hai seguito negli ultimi 3 giorni ?
<krabador> e per installare cosa ?
<musica> ho chiesto a mio nipote, che mi ha installato il sistema, mi ha detto che ah installato l'ambiente grafico plasma 5.5 per il suo utente
<musica> può dipendere da quello? ho visto che plasma è il motore grafico di kubuntu
<krabador> ok, di al ragazzo, che installare piu' ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema, puo' incrociare configurazioni di default
<krabador> e creare una certa coltre di problemi
<musica> cavoli ho capito che qui chissa fin dove ho problemi
<musica> spero che non ci sia come ultima soluzione il reinstallamento del sistema...
<musica> *unica
<krabador> musica, software-properties-gtk , invio, va nella tab altro software
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> (premendo il tasto stamp della tastiera)
<krabador> !image | musica
<ubot-it> musica: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> al che vai sul sito di imgur, fai l'upload, e posti il link qui
<musica> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4N5EQraZSpmbrpK5YRyE?signature=6e04960ee50a5a834d8a715f2e7919abf24a55c3d19a3f2779feeb6270256737&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTY4Njk4MDF9
<musica> cosi va bene?
<krabador> hai installato "audio-recorder" ?
<musica> avevo installato audio recorder per provare a registrare, non andava e ora non è più installato
<krabador> musica, togli la spunta da osmoma-ubuntu-audio-recorder
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<musica> su kubuntu-ppa la lascio?
<krabador> al momento non sta dando problemi, ed a quanto pare il nipote ha installato l'intero ambiente grafico di kubuntu...
<krabador> musica, ubuntu ha derivate quante sono gli ambienti grafici esitenti in linux
<krabador> proprio per usare direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente grafico
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262414/
<musica> quindi è come se avessi installato due sistemi in uno?
<musica> tralasciando le compatibilità delle applicazioni
<musica> ho provato a reinserire i codici che mi avevi dato prima dove mi dava l'errore, ora nessun errore, come procedo?
<krabador> <krabador> musica, sudo apt-get -y install paprefs | pastebinit
<krabador> digiti poi paprefs
<krabador> vai nell'ultima tab a destra, simultaneous output , abiliti
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> ed avrai 2 output, nella finestra degli output
<Faith> non capisco xke togliendo il quiet splash e impostando GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024 al riavvio non mi mantiene quella risoluzione....qualche idea? grazie
<musica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262567/
<musica> ok riavvio e le dirò grazie!
<musica> kabrador nulla da fare
<musica> *krabador
<botchi> salve, ho una domanda. playonlinux necessita di wine?
<cristian_c> Faith: dove?
<Faith> cristian_c, ho modificato il grub
<cristian_c> Faith: da dove l'hai modificato?
<Faith> cristian_c, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Faith> cristian_c, poi ho aggiornato e riavviato
<cristian_c> Faith: ed /etc/default/grub torna come prima?
<Faith> cristian_c,  voleto togliere il quiet splash e cambiare la risoluzione per il boot
<Faith> cristian_c, resta sempre 640x480 ad occhio e croce
<cristian_c> Faith: grub gfx dovrebbe essere la risoluzione del log di boot
<cristian_c> Faith: ma comunque il file resta modificato?
<Faith> cristian_c, sisi resta modificato
<Faith> cristian_c, ...l'ho installato ieri e ci sto "giocando" ....
<cristian_c> allora il problema resta nella scelta delle opzioni
<Faith> cristian_c, è piu' una sfiziosità...non si può vedere quel boot quiet splash
<cristian_c> Faith: ci sono giochi più divertenti di questo...
 * acquarica buonasera a tutti
<Faith> cristian_c, ...sono alle prime armi
<Faith> sera
<cristian_c> acquarica: ola
<acquarica> ciao cristian_c
<Faith> ci convivo lo stesso non importa
<cristian_c> Faith: che cosa devi fare esattamente?
<Faith> cristian_c, togliere quel boot orrendo all'avvio e lasciare il classico boot
<cristian_c> Faith: che cosa intendi con 'classico boot'?
<Faith> cristian_c, però con risoluzione accettabile
<cristian_c> il log di boot?
<Faith> cristian_c, il log
<Faith> si
<cristian_c> ti piace vedere cosa c'è sotto il cofano?
<Faith> aha
<Faith> il quiet splash non mi gusta
<cristian_c> Faith: il  quiet splash serve a non mostrare il log e a mostrare lo splash al suo posto
<cristian_c> !parametriavvii
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'parametriavvii'
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Faith> ...è orribile
<Faith> grazie vado a studiare
<cristian_c> Faith: spe
<cristian_c> !grub | Faith
<ubot-it> Faith: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> GRUB_DEFAULT: settato su 0 avvia il sistema in cima alla lista del menù. Sostituendo 0 con 1, 2, 3, ecc.. si selezionano via via le voci di menù sottostanti. Per approfondire consultare la seguente guida.
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT: questo parametro è spesso utilizzato per risolvere alcune problematiche relative alle configurazioni hardware. È consigliato consultare la relativa guida.
<Faith> un secondo
<cristian_c> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<cristian_c> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<cristian_c> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<cristian_c> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<cristian_c> Faith: con vbeinfo vedi se 1280x1024 è supportata o meno
<Faith> cristian_c, ecco non ho capito quando posso lanciare il vbeinfo, quando sto modificando il grub ?
<cristian_c> Faith: no
<cristian_c> Faith: quando appare il grub, premi 'c'
<cristian_c> e appare la shell di grub
<Faith> ok
<Faith> sto facendo gedit /etc/grub
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Faith: cosa da vbeinfo?
<Faith> non mi prende il comando
<cristian_c> O.o
<Faith> ehmm
<cristian_c> Faith: ma sei entrato nella shell di grub?
<Faith> cristian_c, nu....
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> 'non mi prende il comando' <- se non ci entri...
<Faith> cristian_c,
<Faith> cristian_c, ...in effetti
<cristian_c> Faith: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi direttamente in canale
<Faith> cristian_c, robing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Faith> cristian_c, grub>
<Faith> cristian_c,  premi 'c' ma da errore
<cristian_c> Faith: e dove l'hai premuto?
<Faith> cristian_c, nella shell
<cristian_c> Faith: ah, ho capito
<Faith> cristian_c, ...come dicevo sono fresco di installazione...
<cristian_c> Faith: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577486/how-do-i-run-vbeinfo
<Faith> cristian_c, sto leggendo dei fix x nvidia
<cristian_c> nella risposta
<cristian_c> up vote
<cristian_c> 3
<cristian_c> down vote
<cristian_c> vbeinfo is a module in grub-pc, not in grub-efi. I suppose you could boot an external media with the old grub and run vbeinfo, but it is not a part of the new grub. Probably secure boot led to some restrictions on what grub can run.
<Faith> cristian_c, sisi capito
<cristian_c> Faith: hai bios uefi?
<Faith> torno subito
<Faith> yes
<Faith> grazie intanto
<Faith> cristian_c, missione compiuta!!!
<cristian_c> Faith: il comando è cambkato
<cristian_c> videoinfo
<cristian_c> al posto di vbeinfo
<Faith> cristian_c, maledetta nvidia
<Faith> cristian_c, funziona 1920x1080
<cristian_c> O.o
<Faith> cristian_c, yuppi!!!
<cristian_c> ?
<Faith> cristian_c, ...ho installato la grub-customizer
<Faith> cristian_c, fixato tutto
<cristian_c> ahhh
<Faith> cristian_c, ora missione 2....numlock on at login
<Faith> cristian_c, ho installato numlockx ma lo script non resta attivo in fase di login
<cristian_c> Faith: quale ubuntu?
<Faith> cristian_c, 15.10 64 bit
<cristian_c> lightdm?
<cristian_c> Faith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Faith> cristian_c, già fatto
<cristian_c> Enabling NumLock from lightdm configuration
<cristian_c> In Ubuntu 14.04 the above methods of running numlockx don't work. It can be run by changing configuration of LightDM display manager. Edit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf file and add the following line at the end:
<Faith> cristian_c, ...mi son dimenticato quello
<Faith> cristian_c, mannaggia
<cristian_c> greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<cristian_c> This defines running numlockx command when starting the Unity Greeter. (See more info in /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz).
<Faith> cristian_c, aha i forgot that...damn
<Faith> cristian_c, diventar pazzi per un numlock
<Faith> cristian_c, reboot...
<Ma1k> cristian_c, yuppiiiiiiiiiiiiiii miracolo numlock
<Ma1k> cristian_c, grazie
<Ma1k> cristian_c, che mi consigli per iniziare con ubu?
<cristian_c> Ma1k: sempliemente, utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> ops
<Ma1k> cristian_c, that's cool
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-02
<jn_jn> Yeoo, buongiorgio a tutti
<SuperStep> Salve
<SuperStep> ho un problema con il gestore pacchetti
<SuperStep> praticamente ho avuto un blackout a casa mentre stavo facendo un aggiornamento
<SuperStep> adesso molti file .list in /var/lib/dpkg/info contengono dati binari a caso
<akis24> SuperStep: ma il sistema ti si avvia ?
<SuperStep> si
<SuperStep> ho utilizzato boot repair
<SuperStep> penso stesse aggiornando anche grub
<akis24> SuperStep:  hai provato a rilanciare aggiornamento da terminale ?  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ?
<SuperStep> si
<SuperStep> praticamente all'upgrade
<SuperStep> se ne esce con un errore che tale pacchetto x manca un newline alla fine del file
<SuperStep> sto cancellando tutti i file .list che danno questo problema
<SuperStep> ma sembrano essere parecchi
<akis24> SuperStep:  prova comunque a ridarlo il comando e metti su paste tutto quello che esce
<SuperStep> ok aspetta
<akis24> !paste | SuperStep
<ubot-it> SuperStep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SuperStep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265841/
<SuperStep> cancellando il file /var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly:amd64.list per quel file continua
<SuperStep> mi conviene cancellare tutti i /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ?
<SuperStep> adesso si e' impallato con quello di java http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265853/
<SuperStep> rimuovo oracle-java8-installer.postinst
<SuperStep> ok adesso sembra essere ok
<akis24> SuperStep:  ti converrebbe eliminare singolarmente i vari file che ti restituiscono errore  e poi riaggiornare
<SuperStep> e esattamente quello che ho fatto ed ha funzionato
<SuperStep> ultima cosa
<SuperStep> adesso non riesce a contattare dei repository
<SuperStep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265864/
<SuperStep> i 404 ok, mancano
<SuperStep> ma i 401 mi e' nuova
<SuperStep> li rimuovo e basta?
<akis24> SuperStep:  elimina quel ppa o almeno disabilitalo    e poi riprovi
<SuperStep> ok
<akis24> anzi i due ppa ..
<SuperStep> mi sono dimenticato la locazione del file con i ppa
<SuperStep> qual'e' il path?
<glpiana> SuperStep, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<akis24> SuperStep:  fai vedere ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<SuperStep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265871/
<akis24>  SuperStep  ne hai di ppa  ..
<SuperStep> essi
<SuperStep> e una macchina da battaglia questa
<SuperStep> rimuovo quelli che danno errore
<SuperStep> ok liscio come l'olio
<akis24> SuperStep:  elimina o diasbilita quelli che ti danno errore e poi prova ad aggiornare
<SuperStep> avevo gia eliminato
<SuperStep> comunque non esistono piu
<SuperStep> almeno i 404
<SuperStep> 401 e' errore http che mancano i privilegi
<SuperStep> ok funziona tutto a meraviglia
<SuperStep> grazie mille akis24
<akis24> SuperStep: bene di nulla
<SuperStep> ok buona giornata allora
<akis24> anche a te
<maxx8946> Buongiorno
<maxx8946> Buongiorno...
<glpiana> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxx8946> grazie... uso ubunto da piu o meno 6 mesi...
<maxx8946> Vilevo chiedere se esiste una versione dinlinux completamente compatibile con programmi windows...
<ExPBoy> no
<maxx8946> Nemmeno una che si avvicina di piu?
<ExPBoy> alcuni programmi girano con wine ma non tutti
<ExPBoy> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<maxx8946> Si ma non riconosce tutti i programmi...
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> maxx8946, se ti servono programmi windows usa windows
<glpiana> maxx8946, per usare i programmi di windows, usa windows. se vuoi usare linux, trova tra i suoi programmi quelli che soddisfano le tue esigenze
<ExPBoy> ecco
<ExPBoy> :9
<maxx8946> Ok grazie... è che volevo passare a linux completamente senza dover far coesistere entrambi i sistemi operativi x forza...
<maxx8946> Sullo stesso pc intendo... Ma x lavoro mi servono dei programmi che purtroppo linux nn riconosce...
<glpiana> maxx8946, dunque ti vedo costretto ad usare windows
<maxx8946> Purtroppo si... Poi volevo chiedere un'altra cosa... Ho un problema con ubuntu, non minriconosce la scheda sd
<maxx8946> Mi potete suggerire qualche soluzione?
<sheyla> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=531549
<ExPBoy> sheyla, sei tu a scrivere quel post?
<sheyla> No
<sheyla> Era una "soluzione" per maxx8946 ma credo abbia leftato prima
<ExPBoy> bho
<gerry73> ciao.. a breve la vers 14.04 LTS passerà in "maintenance support only".. qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare che cosa significa? che cosa cambia?
<glpiana> gdove hai preso questa informazione?
<gerry73> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<gerry73> ho scritto "a breve".. ma in realtà non so quando è previsto il rilascio della 16.04
<glpiana> gerry73, probabilmente indica che ci saranno solo aggiornamenti di manutenzione e mantenimento, senza introduzione di supporto a nuovo hardware
<glpiana> il supporto è garantito comuqnue fino al 2019
<gerry73> si sembrerebbe così.. in sostanza gli aggiornamenti di sistema... comprese patch di sicurezza.. continuano ad essere rilasciati
<glpiana> certo
<gerry73> aha ok.. grazie
<Ferdinando> salve a tutti io possiedo un netbook asus ee pc 701 che che derivata ubuntu posso mettere
<Ferdinando> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<glpiana> Ferdinando, che caratteristiche hardware ha? processore, ram, scheda video...
<Ferdinando> aspetta che glielo dico
<Ferdinando> processero intel celeron ram 512 mb hard disk 4gb
<glpiana> Ferdinando, lubuntu o xubuntu
<Ferdinando> va bene gia quella nuova?
<glpiana> da provare prima in live
<glpiana> sempre che girino
<Ferdinando> beh ovvio
<Ferdinando> ho gia in stallata una vecchia 9.04
<Ferdinando> e va veloce
<glpiana> Ferdinando, quella nuova esce tra poco ma ancora non è stabile. puoi provare, ma qui non ti verrà dato supporto a riguardo. nel caso vai su #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> Ferdinando, tra la 9.04 e la 16.04 ci sono 7 anni di sviluppo software e hardware
<glpiana> 512 mega di ram sono pochissimi, 4 giga di disco sono quasi inconcepibili attualmente
<Ferdinando> quindi che versione metto
<glpiana> Ferdinando, ti ho già risposto a questa domanda. hai solo da provare in live usb e vedere se gira in maniera usabile
<Ferdinando> vedo che 14.04 o 15.10
<Ferdinando> gipiana
<Ferdinando> nel sito di xubuntu vedo che la 14.04 o la 15.10
<Ferdinando> quale scarico
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ferdinando> allora scarico la 14.04 ha almeno la lts
<glpiana> Ferdinando, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ sì meglio. oppure te la rischi con 16.04. provare per provare....
<glpiana> :)
<Ferdinando> gia li sarebbe un suicidio
<Ferdinando> cmq resto qua che ti faccio sapere come va
<Ferdinando> a proposito
<Ferdinando> quanta ram se piglia xubuntu
<glpiana> Ferdinando, i sistemi basati su linux prendono ram in funzione di quanta gliene metti a disposizione. per cui non è immediato risponderti
<Ferdinando> kpt
<glpiana> facile che vada a bufferizzarla per l'utilizzo quasi tutta
<Ferdinando> appena provo ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> non vuol dire però che la sia effettivamente impeganata
<Ferdinando> ovvio
<Ferdinando> se non metto altre app
<Ferdinando> a me interessa x navigare in internet posta elettronica e skype
<krabador> Ferdinando, skype su linux è ancorato alla versione 4 e microsoft non sembra minimamente intenzionata ad andare avanti , se cio' puo' essere importante, nel tuo bilancio personale su un sistema da adottare.
<peppinos58> ho incontrato anche io problemi di spegnimento del pc con ubuntu 15.10, qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?
<Ferdinando> ciao a tutti
<Ferdinando> glpiana
<Ferdinando> ho un problema
<Ferdinando> ho reso bootable la sd card per xubntu
<Ferdinando> ma mi da boot error all avio
<Ferdinando> avvio
<krabador> Ferdinando, non pingare ad personam per favore.
<Ferdinando> eh?
<krabador> eh.
<Ferdinando> spiegati meglio krabador
<krabador> semplicemente si entra e si pongono domande al di la di chi è presente, che potrebbe essere impegnato
<Carlin0> Ferdinando, "come" hai reso bootabile la sd ?
<doom_> salve ho un problema con ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 64 bit su portatile, questa mattina al riavvio mi compare la schermata grigia con trattino bianco lampeggiante, ho riavviato e m icompare il grub, ho selezionato il vecchio kernel e il sistema si avvia. Ho spento e riavviato di nuovo e va anche con il nuovo kernel, ma sul desktop mi sono comparse tutte le cartelle della home
<krabador> doom_, hai installato e fatto settaggi con gnome tweak tool ?
<doom_> krabador  si ma non i nquesti giorni
<krabador> doom_, non c'entra.
<doom_> e da qualche giorno che  mi da dei problemi
<doom_> quando avvio con una live usb dopo quando riavvio il sistema va normalmente
<krabador> doom_, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> riavvia
<doom_> ok ci provo
<doom_> krabador ora si avvia normalmente
<doom_> krabador - era un problema di settaggio di gnome tweak?
<krabador> doom_, si, qualcosa di corrotto , nelle conf gnome, dopo un po' di intervendi con gnome tweak
<krabador> talvolta succede
<doom_> grazie ;-)  krabador
<slownic> Salve!
<slownic> C'è qualcuno?
<krabador> doom_, di niente
<krabador> !ciao | slownic
<ubot-it> slownic: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | slownic
<ubot-it> slownic: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<slownic> Ok
<slownic> D'accordo
<slownic> Allora, ho avuto problemi con ubuntu per tutta la giornata. Stamattina provo ad accedere ad ubuntu 15.04 tramite GRUB e l'avvio si blocca lì, per ore. Ho deciso di fare un backup dei miei file più importanti e di formattare la partizione in modo da installare in modo pulito ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> slownic, all'uni ?
<slownic> Quindi lo installo in una partizione da 110gb, ed ecco sorgere i problemi
<krabador> slownic, 15.04 è fuori supporto dal 4 febbraio
<krabador> slownic, come sta il disco di installazione ?
<slownic> Non riesco ad utilizzare e a bootare in dual boot Windows 7 e Ubuntu
<krabador> ed esiste un grub, in avvio ?
<slownic> Nel senso che se faccio partire Win7 tramite GRUB mi da un errore sull'mbr, dicendo che non l'ha trovato
<slownic> E a volte non parte neanche Ubuntu!
<slownic> Sisi, il GRUB è installato
<slownic> Ora ho di nuovo cancellato la partizione e tenterò di reinstallarlo a breve
<slownic> Ma non riesco a capire perchè non va
<krabador> slownic, entra qui in live session
<slownic> Ok
<slownic> Arrivo
<Slownic> Eccomi
<krabador> Slownic, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinti
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Slownic> Ecco il link
<Slownic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267941/
<krabador> Slownic, e dove sarebbe ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> Slownic, hai installato con wubi?
<Slownic> Ho cancellato la partizione, lo dovrei reinstallare
<krabador> Slownic, allora hai un non problema
<Slownic> Vabbè, allora reinstallo un attimo
<krabador> se non hai il sistema, non hai problemi col sistema
<krabador> Slownic, torna quando hai un problema col sistema
<Carlin0> se cancelli ubuntu è ovvio che il grub  non vada
<Slownic> Ragazzi, io l'ho cancellato perchè mi dava problemi per l'avvio di win 7
<Slownic> Vabbè, reinstallo e vi rimando il tutto
<sergios> lol
<krabador> ragazzi.
<Carlin0> magari si sistemava
<Slownic> Rieccomi
<Slownic> Ho installato, il grub parte, ma quando faccio partire Windows 7 mi da sempre l'errore sul BOOTMGR
<Slownic> Qual'erano i comandi da inserire da terminale?
<krabador> Slownic, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Slownic, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Slownic, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Slownic> fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268248/
<Slownic> Per il cat mi dice che non esiste il file grub.cfg
<krabador> ls -la /boot/grub | pastebinit
<Slownic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268285/
<Slownic> Eccolo
<krabador> mount | pastebinit
<Slownic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268298/
<krabador> df  -h | pastebinit
<Slownic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268323/
<krabador> mi spieghi perchè sei in live ?
<Slownic> Ma come
<Slownic> Prima avevi detto che dovevo andare in live
<Slownic> Vabbè riavvio
<krabador> "ma come" ...
<krabador> hai reinstallato, ed il grub del pc, è quello installato dopo l'installazione...
<Slownic> Allora, scusami
<krabador> Slownic, come va l'università ?
<Slownic> Io ho reinstallato ubuntu, ho cercato di accedere a win7 e non va
<Slownic> Ora sono da live come mi hai detto tu prima
<Slownic> Per cortesia, mi diresti gentilmente da dove devo far partire tutti i comandi che mi hai mandato?
<Slownic> Da live usb o da hdd
<Slownic> ?
<Slownic> Ci sei @krabador?
<krabador> non serve la @ , basta autocompletare con tab
<Slownic> Ok, ma mi daresti gentilmente la risposta?
<krabador> Slownic, non è un call center, datti una calmanta , chi è qui fa anche altro come lavorare
<krabador> Slownic, la live serve quando non si ha accesso al sistema con problemi
<krabador> hai reinstallato , entra qui col sistema reinstallato.
<Slownic> ok
<Slownic> Eccomi
<Slownic> Allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Slownic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268520/
<sergios> salve a tutti, possiedo una tavoletta wacom cth-470, su ubuntu 14.04 i driver standard non mi permettono di personalizzare i tasti sia della penna che della tavoletta cosa invece possibile sotto windows. ho anche installato gli ultimi drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver ma per i passi successivi non sono in grado di procedere posso chiedere qui sul canale per il supporto?
<krabador> sergios, se c'è qualcuno pratico di wacom, si
<sergios> ok, :)
<Slownic> Fammi sapere krabador
<krabador> Slownic, carica il file manager, accedi alle 2 partizioni win, dimmi se hai problemi .
<Slownic> Ad accedere fa accedere
<krabador> hai errori, in accesso ?
<cristian_c> sergios: se la usi con gimp, guarda nelle impostazioni di gimp
<Slownic> Nono
<Slownic> Funziona tutto normalmente
<cristian_c> e nella doc ufficiale
<Slownic> Riesco ad accedere su entrambe
<krabador> Slownic, allora, dal dvd di win7, pratica la reinstallazione del mbr, una volta fatto, verifica l'accesso a win , che sarà esclusivo, riavvia, ricarica la live, e ripristina grub
<krabador> !grub | Slownic
<ubot-it> Slownic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Slownic> Ok
<Slownic> Grazie
<Slownic> E comunque, non è che per entrare in un chan irc del cazzo uno deve mascherare per forza il proprio ip o usare un vpn, grandi esperti di sto ceppa
<sergios> cristian_c no la uso con programmi CAD, nella gestione della tavoletta grafica wacom su ubuntu non sono presenti alcune personalizzazioni (da un po' sono tornato a win esclusivamente per questi "problemi"): su windows ho la possibilità di impostare ogni pulsante della tavoletta con la strinca di comando per es: "(testo) polilinea+tasto_invio" e altri che mi velocizzano parecchio il lavoro, altra cosa che non riesco a fare è impostare lo scoll e sull
<sergios> a penna se non impiegando entrame i pulsanti
<cristian_c> sergios: se non spieghi quali software usi su ubuntu, stiamo a parlare di nulla
<sergios> sarebbe possibile installare sotto w.i.n.e. il software che gestisce la tavoletta su win o è una scmenza?
<sergios> cristian:c uso draftsight
<cristian_c> sergios: beh, se hai il dualbooot, meglio farlo girare nativo il cad
<cristian_c> sergios: non ho idea di quale sia il supporto di draftsight attuale
<cristian_c> sergios: ma nel control center c'è l'utility per le tavolette wacom
<sergios> cristian_c il cad è nativo anche su ubuntu e non mi da problemi, potrei usarlo tranquillamente con il mouse
<cristian_c> se non dovesse bastarti, a livello generale, utilizzi ad esempio xinput
<sergios> è la tavoletta che non riesco a personalizzare
<cristian_c> per confogurare meglio
<cristian_c> *configurare
<cristian_c> se invece è qualcosa di relativo al software cad, beh, consulta la documentazione di draftsight a riguardo
<sergios> cristian_c ripeto il cad va benone è appunto la personalizzazione della tavoletta che non mi basta ... cos'è xinput?
<cristian_c> sergios: è un peogramma a riga di comando
<cristian_c> che consente di accedere alle impostazioni dei dispositivi di input
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, se non contestualizzi bene il problema, le indicazioni abbracciano più aspetti
<krabador> sergios, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sergios, xinput list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sergios: informazioni di base, ricapitolando, nell'ordine:
<cristian_c> - utility wacom nel control center
<cristian_c> - utility xinput
<cristian_c> - documentazione ufficiale del programma
<sergios> cristian_c per fare un es: vorrei che quando premo uno dei quatro tasti della tavoletta questo dia come input il testo "polilinea" seguito dal tasto invio
<sergios> le utility wacom le ho viste e appunto non mi permettono di fare questo
<krabador> xinput list te lo tieni per te ?
<sergios> arriva :P
<sergios> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268752
<krabador> sergios, xsetwacom --list devices | pastebinit
<sergios> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268769/
<krabador> puoi usare xsetwacom per configurare qualcosa della tavoletta e/o settare all'interno del programma in cui usarla, ulteriori controlli avanzati
<widecurio64> sera a tutti, sono in kubuntu 15.10 e vorrei sapere come si resettano le impostazioni riguardanti l'associazione dei file
<cristian_c> sergios> cristian_c per fare un es: vorrei che quando premo uno dei quatro tasti della tavoletta questo dia come input il testo "polilinea" seguito dal tasto invio
<cristian_c> quindi dipende dal software cad
<cristian_c> ovvero associare un'azione a un evento
<cristian_c> se gli eventi funzionano, non hai nulla da configurare sulla tavoletta, in generale
<sergios_> cristian_c bhe si lo scopo è quello di farlo funzionare sul programma cad ma su win potevo impostare questa cosa dal driver wacom e se per esempio stavo su word e premevo per sbaglio quel pulsante della tavoletta mi scriveva "polilinea" e mi andava a capo (tasto invio), spero di essermi spiegato
<cristian_c> i quattro componenti la tavoletta wacom sono stati correttamente riconosciuti
<cristian_c> il problema è del software, non della tavoletta o dei driver
<sergios_> cristian_c del software che gestisce la tavoletta!
<cristian_c> sergios_: se pensi di poter utilizzare linux come utilizzavi windows, hai fatto un errore di valutazione
<cristian_c> sergios_: non c'entra molto
<cristian_c> a meno che l'utility non abbia una funzione per associare azioni alle singole applicazioni
<cristian_c> ma non è indispensabile
<cristian_c> visto che la maggior parte delle azioni, tra cui quella che hai citato, è esclusiva del software
<cristian_c> widecurio64:
<cristian_c> widecurio64: ti riferisci ad 'apri con'?
<Lukesky> Salve,non riesco ad installare,tramite wine,Pokerstars.it qualcuno mi può aiutare?ho istallato wine,poi scaricato  PokerStarsInstallIT.exema quando lo lancio dopo poco si blocca l'istallazione
<Lukesky> grazie per l attenzione
<cristian_c> Lukesky: la compatibilità delle applicazioni windows con wine non è garantita
<Lukesky> sono su ubunti 15.10
<krabador> !chat | Lukesky
<ubot-it> Lukesky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Lukesky: lo stato del supporto per ogni particolare applicazione lo trovi nel database di wine sul sito ufficiale di wine
<sergios_> cristian_c vorrei solo utilizzare la tavoleta con le stesse caratteristiche con cui la uso sotto win, esco e rientro per prendere alcune videate che mi fanno spiegare meglio
<Lukesky> ah,ok.ora ci guardo.credo sarà meglio usare un altro modo,anzichè wine.
<cristian_c> sergios_: sei stato chiaro, a 'sto punto
<cristian_c> ma il problema non è quelko
<FedeFx> Rega ho scombinato tutto!! Come si fa a rimettere l'icona del pannello di start come prima!! sono disperato D:
<krabador> !dettagli | FedeFx
<ubot-it> FedeFx: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<FedeFx> krabador eh?
<FedeFx> rega sapete aiutarmi? D:
<krabador> !dettagli | FedeFx
<ubot-it> FedeFx: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<FedeFx> krabador in che senso dettagli spiegati D:
<krabador> secondo te in che senso dettagli?
<krabador> entri, "non ho piu' questo" , non si sa cosa usi, cosa hai fatto, e pretendi una risposta ?
<FedeFx> dettagli di cosa? ti ho detto che ho un problema con il tasto start di lubuntu che ho cambiato per sbaglio ora non trovo la cartella dove c'erano i themi originali del pannello start
<krabador> ok FedeFx in bocca al lupo ,
<FedeFx> cioe? D:
<cibra94> buonasera ho un paio di domande
<FedeFx> krabador forse mi sono espresso male, ma sono disperato xD riesci ad aiutarmi?
<marco22> Buonasera a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto, ho installato ubuntu 15.10, ho dato l'apt update e upgrade, ora vorrei far partire la scheda di rete wifi che è una broadcom bcm43142, visto che sono davvero inesperto con ubuntu, c'è qualcuno disposto a seguirmi passo passo nell'installazione?
<FedeFx> marco sei andato su aggiornamenti driver?
<krabador> Marco, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> marco22, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<marco22> FedeFx:  no, dove si trova? su internet ho letto che è una scheda un pò problematica
<krabador> marco22, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> marco22, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<marco22> krabador: faccio subito!
<cibra94> mi continua ad uscire errore disk boot failure
<krabador> cibra94, quando provi a fare cosa ?
<cibra94> non so come risolvere, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<krabador> cibra94, quando provi a fare cosa ?
<cibra94> ad installare ubuntu
<cibra94> tramite usb
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive?
<marco22> krabador:  mi da errore, credo che debba riavviare la macchina per gli aggiornamenti fatti
<krabador> riavvia
<marco22> krabador: oki!
<cibra94> ho usato unetbootin per passare il file iso nella chiavetta
<krabador> cibra94, unetbootin ha problemi
<cibra94> ho impostato le priorita nel boot
<krabador> !usbwin | cibra94
<ubot-it> cibra94: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> cibra94, già che ci sei , controlla l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !md5 | cibra94
<ubot-it> cibra94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<cibra94> gentilissimi! adesso provo il tutto.
<marco22-2> krabador:  riavviato!
<krabador> se l'md5 non coincide , cibra94, devi riscaricare la iso
<krabador> cibra94, ed ovviamente rifare la pendrive, con il programma indicato
<krabador> <krabador> marco22, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> marco22, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<marco22-2> krabador: fatto!
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dal secondo .
<marco22-2> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15269180/
<krabador> marco22-2, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<marco22-2> krabador:  You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<krabador> marco22-2, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<marco22-2> krabador:  stessa frase!
<krabador> ok, sudo apt-get install grep bcmwl-kernel-source , goditi la wireless
<marco22-2> krabador: sta installando, grazie mille ora che finisce ti faccio sapere.. posso chiederti cosa abbiamo fatto???
<krabador> mandato un selfie della colazione del 5 gennaio a cosmopolitan.
<marco22-2> krabador: partito in wifi, grazie mille ancora! speriamo gli piaccia il selfie xD
<krabador> ce l'hai in inglese per scelta, il sistema ?
<marco22-2> krabador: sisi devo imparare la lingua, e ho pensato che tenerla anche sul pc mi possa aiutare
<krabador> ok
<krabador> buon sistema, allora.
<marco22-2> krabador: stacco, grazie mille ancora! buona serata a tutti!!
<krabador> di niente
<sergios> cristian_ c arieccomi! giusto per spiegarmi meglio e per far vedere le differenze tra il pannello di controllo wacom su linux rispetto a quello di winzozz: qui il pannello ubuntu come si vede conpoche personalizzazionei possibili http://imagebin.ca/v/2YtNO5PbUJIe qui alcune videate del pannello di controllo wacom su win  http://imagebin.ca/v/2YtLUgz7qU8r  http://imagebin.ca/v/2YtOAnBWdZPE  http://imagebin.ca/v/2YtOM23VWJrV
<krabador> sergios, non pingare ad personam
<sergios> krabador sorry era per ricollegarmi al discorso di qualche minuto fa!
<sergios> tralaltro credo che il sistema non riconosca i quattro tasti presenti nella tavoletta!
<krabador> sergios, ubuntu vede la tavoletta in base a come il driver è concepito per farla vedere
<sergios> krabador quindi devo dedurre che il driver wacom per ubuntu al momento disponibile è un generico che non supporta completamente  la periferica in questione
<krabador> devi riconfermare, che le aziende pressochè ignorano linux, per quanto riguarda il supporto
<sergios> ahimè lo so!
<krabador> solita solfa
<Salvatore> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Salvatore> Ciao Krabador
<Salvatore> vorrie sapere cosa devo fare per ricevere il disco di istallazione di ubuntu
<krabador> Salvatore, puoi scaricare la iso dal sito, e masterizzare un dvd tu stesso
<Salvatore> lo avrei già fatto se fossi capace di ferlo
<krabador> !iso | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Salvatore> ops farlo
<krabador> il dvd si masterizza in questo modo
<krabador> le iso , 32 bit o 64 bit, le trovi qui  http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<krabador> è facilissimo, in possesso di un masterizzatore, e di un dvd
<Salvatore> ok vedo se ce la faccio cmq GRZ
<krabador> se hai problemi, cheidi
<krabador> *chiedi
<krabador> Salvatore, altrimenti puoi sempre comprarlo dallo store canonical
<Salvatore> ok ciao
<Salvatore> clik
<krabador> click ?
<krabador> hai un fucile scarico in mano ?
<sergios> XD
<sergios> come faccio a sapere se i 4 tasti sulla tavoletta wacom cth-470 sono riconosciuti? il led si accende e cambia colore alla loro pressione ma pare non arrivi input al sistema
<krabador> sergios, ma prima , hai letto <krabador> puoi usare xsetwacom per configurare qualcosa della tavoletta e/o settare all'interno del programma in cui usarla, ulteriori controlli avanzati
<krabador> alle 19:01 ?
<krabador> sergios, xsetwacom --get 22 all | pastebinit
<sergios> krabador, si stavo appunto guardando su terminale questo comando
<sergios> (scusa ma sono lento)
<sergios> krabador sergios@sergios-Inspiron-N5110:~$ sergios, xsetwacom --get 22 all | pastebinit
<sergios> sergios,: comando non trovato
<sergios> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<sergios> sorry
<sergios> arriva
<sergios> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15269441/
<krabador> sergios, man xsetwacom, puoi vedere come assegnare i vari tasti
<sergios> wow
<sergios> me lo studio
<sergios> grazie mille in ogni caso, xsetwacom e xinput sono due strade nuove che non conoscevo
<marco22-3> krabador:  eccomi dinuovo, avrei un altro problema xD
<krabador> sergios, la sintassi è   xsetwacom --set "Wacom Bamboo 16FG 4x5 Finger pad" Button 1 "assegnazione" , seguendo http://pastie.org/pastes/10745386/text?key=oucown5bbeia0sodeor74q
<krabador> !chiedi | marco22-3
<ubot-it> marco22-3: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marco22-3> krabador:  per la prossima lezione di networking dovrei usare wireshark, solo che con il driver che ho installato prima la scheda non va in modalità promiscua, hai idee?
<krabador> la scheda potrebbe non supportare formalmente tale modalità, è un mondo duro .
<marco22-3> krabador:  quindi continuo a utilizzare i pc del laib?
<marco22-3> krabador: ti spiego brevemente l'esercizio, in pratica ci han dato uno switch e 3 cavi di rete, noi dovremmo connettere 3 macchine settare i vari indirizzi fare varie prove, (tipo ping, vedere tabella route cache arp), nella prossima lezione in teoria dovremmo usare wireshark per vedere il traffico generato dal comando ping e similari, ma se non pa
<marco22-3> rte non ho idea di cosa fare, se non avete idee chiedo al professore
<krabador> Marco, sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> marco22-3,  sudo rmmod wl
<krabador> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> riavvia, vedi se il b43 innanzitutto funziona, e se supporta la modalità.
<marco22-3> krabador: fatto!
<krabador> marco22-3, ti faccio presente che è illegale in italia accedere a reti private
<krabador> senza autorizzazione del titolare.
<marco22-3> krabador: ma in teoria ci danno uno switch e la rete "privata" è quella che facciamo noi 3 nel gruppo
<krabador> marco22-3, uomo avvisato, mezzo salvato
<marco22-3> krabador: cioè creiamo un rete con 3 pc e analizziamo i protocolli che abbiam studiato nel corso di reti
<krabador> marco22-3, tutto quello che ti pare, questo canale ha il log, è importante che ti sia chiaro cio' che ti ho fatto presente.
<marco22-3> krabador:  io ti ringrazio per l'avviso, ma non credo che nell'esercitazione al poli ci facciano fare cose illegali :S
<krabador> lo spero ;)
<marco22-3> krabador: mi metti le paure ahah anche perchè fino al semestre scorso è stata tutta teoria, in questo invece è praticamente solo laboratorio
<krabador> a che anno stai ?
<marco22-3> krabador: terzo ma ho gli esami di fisica1 e 2 indietro
<krabador> eh discretamente noiosi , susu, togliteli dalle scatole
<marco22-3> krabador: eh.. manca la volontà quando non c'è interesse nella materia, sono al 3 anno e sto andando avanti tranquillamente senza aver mai nemmeno seguito quei corsi, forse saranno inutili?? chissà..
<krabador> tutto è utile, ma sicuramente
<krabador> di alcune cose non se ne vede l'utilità
<krabador> quando si hanno di fronte , e si devono fare tante altre cose.
<marco22-3> krabador: probabilmente tu hai più esperienza di me, ma a che serve fare un orale di fisica in cui vengono chieste solo dimostrazioni? saranno più di 70 e non mi danno un valore aggiunto perchè dopo 2 settimane le ho comunque dimenticate
<krabador> ciao marco22-3 , in bocca al lupo per gli studi
<krabador> ;)
<yups> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | yups
<ubot-it> yups: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide96> salve a tutti 7
<davide96> ho un problema con ubuntu
<davide96> ora cercherò di essere breve
<davide96> praticamente ho ubuntu 15.10 su un acer aspire e5-573g-522d
<davide96> e ho una doppia scheda di rete
<davide96> il problema è proprio questo perché riesco a connettermi ad internet solo tramite cavo
<davide96> mentre il wi-fi non va proprio, cioè non trova nessuna rete eppure ci sono
<davide96> e poi l'unica connessione disponibile è 'wired connection 1'
<Carlin0> davide96, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<davide96> si
<Carlin0> davide96, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> davide96, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<davide96> come lo creo il link?
<Carlin0> dai quei 2 comandi
<Carlin0> il 2° crea un link
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270143/
<davide96> eccolo
<Carlin0> davide96, è strano ... quella scheda dovrebbe andare
<davide96> lo so
<davide96> ed è per questo che non riesco a capire proprio
<cristian_c> davide96: rfkill list | pastebinit
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270160/
<cristian_c> davide96: lspci -k | pastebinit
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270178/
<cristian_c> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e09a
<cristian_c> mi servono gli id, quindi..
<davide96> scusa ma non ho capito
<davide96> cristian_c cosa devo fare?
<yups> ciao a tutti
<yups> ho installato ubuntu sul disco principale e vorrei crearne un altra per installare un sistema operativo
<yups> come posso fare?
<yups> un altra partizione
<cristian_c> davide96: lspci -nn | pastebinit
<cristian_c> yups: avvia una live a ridimensioni la partizione di ubuntu, se questa occupa tutto il disco
<yups> ok
<yups>  grazie
<davide96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270242/
<cristian_c> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30)
<Roghan> Ciao ragazzi, quando cerco di salvare l'iso di ubuntu 15.10 su una chiavetta usando UNETBootIn, tale programma non mi offre l'opzione per la versione 15.10 nella tendina, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?ù
<davide96> cristian_c e ora?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708061/qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wi-fi-driver-installation
<cristian_c> davide96: che ubuntu hai?
<davide96> 15.10
<cristian_c> dmesg | grep ath10k
<Roghan> Ciao ragazzi, quando cerco di salvare l'iso di ubuntu 15.10 su una chiavetta usando UNETBootIn, tale programma non mi offre l'opzione per la versione 15.10 nella tendina, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !paste | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide96> cristian_c non mi da nessun outpout
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708061/qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wi-fi-driver-installation
<Roghan> Ciao ragazzi, quando cerco di salvare l'iso di ubuntu 15.10 su una chiavetta usando UNETBootIn, tale programma non mi offre l'opzione per la versione 15.10 nella tendina, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> davide96: ti conviene seguire la risposta dell'utente
<cristian_c> per installare i driver ath10k e il firmware
<Roghan> Ciao ragazzi, quando cerco di salvare l'iso di ubuntu 15.10 su una chiavetta usando UNETBootIn, tale programma non mi offre l'opzione per la versione 15.10 nella tendina, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<davide96> non fa niente che non è ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> davide96: da quel che ho capito è una scheda wifi molto recente
<cristian_c> davide96: in che senso?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Roghan
<ubot-it> Roghan: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<davide96> perché nel link che mi hai inviato
<davide96> si parla di ubuntu 14.04
<Roghan> D'accordo grazie mille!
<cristian_c> davide96: non so perché, ma se hai 15.10 veramente, non vedo alternative a quanto suggerito, a parte aspettare 16.04
<davide96> lo avevo pensato anch'io
<cristian_c> davide96: se vuoi provi, altrimenti...
<davide96> mica corro qualche rischio secondo te?
<cristian_c> davide96: se segui attentamente, non dovresti
<cristian_c> davide96: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) git
<davide96> ora ho finito riavvio
<davide96> e incrocio le dita
<sergios> ciao a tutti, con xsetwacom non sono riuscito a risolvere, non capisco come devo scrire la sintassi... tornerò a chiedere aiuto (anche se suona come una minaccia)
<sergios> buonanotte
<sergios> e grazie cmq dell'aiuto
<Faith> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Faith
<ubot-it> Faith: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Faith> grazie...secondo giorno di vita per il mio nuovo ubuntu!
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Faith> aha
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-03
<mikb> salve ragazzi, ho bisogno di un aiuto
<mikb> sto formattando il mio vecchio pc che aveva windows xp
<mikb> ho scaricato la versione di 14.04.04 STL
<mikb> l'ho scritto su un dvd l'immagine come da procedura
<mikb> ma quando vado ad installarlo mi compare questa scritta
<mikb> "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<mikb> Cosa posso fare?
<giacomo> buongiorno
<giacomo> non so se sono sul canale corretto avrei bisogno di assistenza per installare una stampante wifi epson
<giacomo> c'e' qualcuno?
<subolo> ciao a tutti
<subolo> c'e' qualcuno?
<subolo> non so se sono sul canale giusto
<subolo> sto cercando informazione su come configurare e collegare wifi una stampante epson
<subolo> modello xp-235
<Pino> salve
<Pino> avrei bisogno di una spiegazione
<akis24> subolo:  hai provato a configurare la connessione wifi dal display  della stampante  ? hai installato i driver dal sito della epson ?  versione di ubuntu ?
<Pino> ho appena scaricato la versione xubuntu in formato iso ma non ho un programma per aprirlo e lanciarlo
<akis24> Pino: devi masterizzare il file .iso scaricato su dvd oppure chiavetta usb
<Pino> come lo masterizzo su usb?
<akis24> Pino:  su che sistema sei adesso ?
<Pino> mi serve per il mio xp
<akis24> !usbwin | Pino
<ubot-it> Pino: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Pino> ok provo grazie dell'assistenza
<Pino> a presto
<akis24> di nulla
<edda> buongiorno a tutti. ho montato con soddisfazione lubuntu. adesso ho un router d-link e usavo linkn' print per visualizzare la stampante. Sapete dirmi se posso scaricarlo anche su lubuntu?.
<akis24> edda:  dal menu delle inpostazioni di solito dovresti avere " stampanti → aggiungi stampante  " anche se non ho capito bene cosa intendevi ma immagino sia rilevare la stampante ?
<edda> Scusate tutti, ancora devo configurare il wi fi, vi chiederò aiuto nei prossimi giorni.
<Faith> qualcuno ha tempo x problemi con l'hdmi?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Faith
<ubot-it> Faith: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<doom_> salve qualcuno mi sa dire come installare gpgp su ubuntu gnome 14.04
<jester-> !gpg | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<doom_> grazie  jester.  ma solo da terminale funziona gpg ,non c'è un interfaccia grafica che permette di cifrare i documenti senza fare uso del terminale?
<jester-> doom_: non usandolo non ti so dire
<jester-> doom_: il client di posta se configurato lo fa in automatico
<doom_> si quello lo so
<glpiana> https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<doom_> grazie a tutti
<[Enrico]> doom_, se usi kde kleopatra
<jester-> gia il nome è tutto un programma
<[Enrico]> c'è anche seahorse
<jester-> eh a vuoi mettere kleopatra con la K?
<[Enrico]> jester-, eheheh, io mi ci trovo molto bene. centomila volte meglio di kgpg
<[Enrico]> e supporta anche x509
<[Enrico]> inoltre permette di firmare oltre che di criptare
<[Enrico]> se perfino mio padre ci si è trovato.... è notevole :)
<jester-> avete il vizio di criptare in famiglia?
<jester-> lol
<[Enrico]> jester-, viviamo lontani e dobbiamo scambiarci documenti, burocrazia cose del genere
<jester-> capì
<doom_> enrico grazie per le dritte proverò kleopatra
<maxxx> salve
<MattiaFex> Ciao a tutti ragazzi! Ho un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu
<MattiaFex> Sto tentando di installare Ubuntu direttamente da USB su un PC che attualmente ha Win7
<MattiaFex> Nella fase di boot riconosce la chiavetta con ubuntu, installato con unetbootin o anche con Universal USB installer
<MattiaFex> Ma dà un errore tipo "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD 20150813 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<MattiaFex> Cosa potrebbe essere?
<nygma> MattiaFex, non sono un esperto però hai provato qua? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22SYSLINUX+6.03+EDD+20150813+Copyright+(C)+1994-2012+H.+Peter+Anvin+et+al%22
<MattiaFex> Ovviamente ho cercato su google, ma anche provando le varie soluzioni non sono riuscito a risolvere
<MattiaFex> Sempre lo stesso errore
<maxxx> ma prima di installare linux su un sistema dove è gia' presente win non bisogna preparare un partizione (spazio) per linux
<AntoStef> Salve, vi illustro il problema: quando faccio una videochiamata, Skype va a scatti con luce ad intermittenza (come da immagine). La persona contattata, invece, vede correttamente ciò che proviene dalla mia webcam. Una cosa analoga accade con VLC, quando catturo la schermata col tasto "Stamp" e cerco di catturare il video lanciato da VLC: al posto d
<AntoStef> ell'istantanea del video appare una schermata di colore blu. Stesso discorso col programma "RecordMyDesktop", quando cerco di registrare ciò che proviene dalla webcam (con guvcview): schermo blu. Preciso che la scheda video è una Intel 82852/82855 Graphics. Ho visto che tutti quelli che hanno questa scheda video hanno lo stesso problema. Come risol
<AntoStef> verlo?
<maxxx> spetta
<[Enrico]> AntoStef, quella scheda grafica è troppo vecchia, non è più supportata. Il driver video è stato rimosso e rimpiazzato da uno generico che non implementa le funzionalità complete, se ben ricordo. Temo che la tua unica possiblità sia procurati una scheda video alternativa o prendere un PC nuovo
<[Enrico]> AntoStef, puoi anche provare distribuzioni molto vecchie che magari hanno ancora il driver originale.... qualcosa tipo centos 6 magari
<AntoStef> ok, ho capito. Dove la trovo?
<[Enrico]> dovo trovi cosa?
<AntoStef> centos 6
<[Enrico]> www.centos.org :)
<AntoStef> ok, grazie ;-)
<[Enrico]> AntoStef, mi raccomando versione 6, non versione 7 (la 7 è l'ultima versione)
<AntoStef> ok...
<[Enrico]> AntoStef, comunque non ti assicuro che il driver non sia già stato rimosso
<[Enrico]> e in ogni caso dovresti davvero considerare un PC nuovo
 * [Enrico] consiglia Intel NUC
<maxxx> intel da questo linux generico https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/8203/Intel-Graphics-Driver-Linux-IntelGraphics-060704-tar-gz-
<AntoStef> l'ho scaricata, ma ho problemi nello scaricare il pacchetto...
<AntoStef> scusa ho avuto problemi nell'installarlo
<[Enrico]> maxxx, ehm quella è roba per red hat 4!
<[Enrico]> non funziona su linux moderni
<AntoStef> ecco
<AntoStef> infatti ho avuto problemi nell'installarlo
<[Enrico]> te credo
<AntoStef> vabbé, nada, ho capito che, o cambio pc, oppure non risolvo nulla
<maxxx> immaginavo
<sten_> hi guys!
<maxxx> ciao
<AntoStef> proverò con centos 6. Grazie per le info...
<vittorio> ciao a tutti, desideravo chiedere lumi su come procedere all'installazione di ubuntu 14.4.04 desktop 64 bit sul mio sistema che non vuole sapere di ripartire
<vittorio> grazie lo stesso a tutti ciao
<leonardo_> ciao
<leonardo_> ooo?
<leonardo_> c'e nessuno
<leonardo_> ????
<leonardo_> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | leonardo_
<ubot-it> leonardo_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<leonardo_> ciao
<leonardo_> quanti anni avete ?
<leonardo_> ???????
<leonardo_> ciao
<Pierpaolinux> salve
<Pierpaolinux> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<krabador> !ciao | Pierpaolinux
<ubot-it> Pierpaolinux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !quacuno | Pierpaolinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quacuno'
<krabador> !qualcuno | Pierpaolinux
<ubot-it> Pierpaolinux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pierpaolinux> va bene
<Pierpaolinux> comunque ho acquistato oggi un pc freedos per poterci installlare ubuntu, solo che quando seleziono l'usb per installarlo mi da la schermata viola
<Pierpaolinux> dopo però non carica più
<krabador> Pierpaolinux, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<Pierpaolinux> non c'è più lo scorrimento dei pallini, e rimane così il desktop
<krabador> Pierpaolinux, come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<Pierpaolinux> con unetbootin
<krabador> !usbwin | Pierpaolinux
<ubot-it> Pierpaolinux: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta la pendrive , controlla l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato ,e rifà la pendrive con questo
<krabador> !md5 | Pierpaolinux
<ubot-it> Pierpaolinux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<Pierpaolinux> come controllo l'md5
<krabador> ^
<Pierpaolinux> ?
<krabador> Pierpaolinux, non ti è arrivato il link ?
<Pierpaolinux> no
<Pierpaolinux> comunque ora ho formattato la penna e metto la iso con l'altro programmaa
<krabador> Pierpaolinux, che problema hai a leggere il messaggio immediatamente precedente a "<Pierpaolinux> come controllo l'md5" ?
<krabador> spiegami, cosi' miglioriamo il servizio
<Pierpaolinux> ah si scusa non avevo visto
<And> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 15.10 ed ho riscontrato problemi nell'avvio. Dopo aver installato gli aggiornamenti ed aver riavviato, ubuntu non vuole partire in alcun modo, mentre windows 8 riesce a partire tranquillamente in dual boot
<And> Sono gia da live usb, se questo puo servire
<Pierpaolinux> ho riprovato ma il problema persiste
<And> C'è nessuno?
<Pierpaolinux> io non so come aiutarti mi spiace
<And> Grazie comunque
<frantix> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su computer vuoto da chiavetta USB. Per la precisione mentre l'installazione si compieva, il computer si è riavviato e ora quando lo accendo mi da i seguenti errori: error file boot/grub/fonts/unicode.pf2 e error terminal gfxterm isn't found e error no video mode activated. Qualcuno sa cos
<frantix> a suggerirmi?
<akis24> frantix:  reinstalla da capo  non è normale che si riavii il pc durante installazione del sistema
<frantix> akis24 grazie
<leo88> ciao
<leo88> hfakhfiwh fidjhfufcbie46cydubfwqtby9
<leo88> khskhskhvh
<leo88> gjkd
<leo88> d
<leo88> s
<leo88> j bispge
<leo88> ciao                             o?
<leo88> ghfiwhfi3hgifgkghkhgw
<leo88> df
<leo88> d
<leo88> d
<leo88> d
<Guest52622> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di ubuntu su hd esterno?
<kagakazov> Ragazzi c'è un modo per estrarre l'audio da un file dvd da cui ho ricavato il file iso???
<Rilen> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una dritta ?
<Rilen> Avrei bisogno di lanciare una sessione live da USB per poter recuperare (o tentare) dei dati da un HD fisico illeggibile.
<Rilen> Ho un portatile con win 10 e quando provo a lanciare live mi da errore e mi riavvia il pc
<Rilen> se qualcuno mi può aiutare lo ringrazio caldamente
<Rilen> nessuno ?
<krabador> dipende
<krabador> !chiedi | Rilen
<ubot-it> Rilen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Rilen> Avrei bisogno di lanciare una sessione live da USB per poter recuperare (o tentare) dei dati da un HD fisico illeggibile.
<Rilen> Ho un portatile con win 10 e quando provo a lanciare live mi da errore e mi riavvia il pc.qualcuno mi può aiutare lo ringrazio caldamente
<krabador> !usbwin | Rilen
<ubot-it> Rilen: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Rilen> provato con rufus
<krabador> Rilen, formatta la pendrive, rifalla con questo
<Rilen> ma proverò quello suggerito da te ubot-it
<krabador> occhio che ubot-it è parecchio permaloso
<Rilen> ok
<matteo87> Ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu 14 su hd esterno. Ho gia fatto diversi tentativi però non riesco a farlo partire. In alcuni casi riporta un errore "Hard disk non trovato" in altri casi rimane schermo nero
<krabador> matteo87, grub lo installi nel disco esterno ?
<matteo87> Intendi l'opzione "device per l'installazione del boot loader"? se si la risposta è si selezione l'hd esterno
<Rilen> @krabador ho appena concluso ... provo il riavvio semmai ripasso.... grazie
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> matteo87, deve essere selezionato il disco e non una partizione
<matteo87> Tipo installazione ho scelto "Altro" ora vedo: /dev/sda
<matteo87> e sotto ho un /dev/sda5 ext4 che prende tutta la dimensione dell hd
<krabador> qui va selezionata la/le partizione/i per ubuntu , settando il punto di mount, e nel menu a tendina per il boot loader, va selezionato il device e non una partizione, in cui deve andare il boot loader
<matteo87> e nell'opzione che hai indicato prima vedo /dev/sda e il nome dell hd
<krabador> se installi ubuntu nel disco esterno ed il boot loader sempre nel disco esterno, il disco deve essere presente all'accensione della macchina ,correttametne riconosciuto
<krabador> e seleezionato come prima periferica di boot
<matteo87> come punto di mount alla partizione cosa devo mettere?
<matteo87> uhm quindi potrebbe essere anche un problema del pc che non vede subito l'hd?
<krabador> se hai intenzione di usare una sola partizione per ubuntu, il punto di mount deve essere /
<krabador> se hai meno di 4 gb di ram, o  in ogni caso vuoi usare la funzione ibernazione, va indicata anche una partizione di swap
<matteo87> ho fatto ripartire l'installazione
<krabador> e perchè ?
<matteo87> perchè in quella precedente probabilmente avevo fatto dei casini xD
<krabador> ma non avevi il menu "altro" di fronte ?
<matteo87> yes
<matteo87> Ho sistemato seguendo le indicazioni che mi hai dato
<matteo87> finita ora
<matteo87> l installazione
<matteo87> Riavvio
<matteo87> Boot device not found
<krabador> matteo87, elenca tutte le opzioni di boot che hai nel bios del pc
<matteo87> POST Hotkeys Delay - CD-ROM - Floppy - Internal Network AB
<krabador> usb hdd , deve essere selezionato
<matteo87> In boot order vedo USB Diskette on Key/USB Hard Disk come primo
<krabador> vedi se hai una voce a riguardo di un menu rapido di scelta del boot in avvio
<matteo87> Si però quando entro non vedo nessun dispositivo
<matteo87> no ok ora vedo il nome dell'hd
<matteo87> dove ho installato ubuntu
<matteo87> A questo punto credo sia un problema del portatile, ho lanciato dall'hd ma rimane schermo nero e sento la ventola che gira al massimo della velocità
<matteo87> Grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<krabador> matteo87, se appare il boot loader, prova a caricare con l'opzione nomodeset
<matteo87> pensi possa essere un problema di scheda grafica?
<matteo87> o meglio di driver?
<matteo87> Vado a provare lanciando il tutto sul fisso invece che sul portatile vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<f4ith> xke al primo avvio dopo l'installazione della 15.10 se faccio aplay -l vedo la periferica hdmi e successivo riavvio non è piu' presente?
<cristian_c> f4ith: si scrive 'perché', su su, l'italiano almeno...
<f4ith> chiedo venia
<f4ith> perchè al primo avvio dopo l'installazione della 15.10 se faccio aplay -l vedo la periferica hdmi e successivo riavvio non è piu' presente?
<cristian_c> f4ith: ogni quanti riavvi non compare?
<cristian_c> o compare
<eiamma> a chi posso chiedere?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f4ith> install ubuntu da usb. quando booto per la prima volta se entro nel terminale senza aggiornare e lancio direttamente aplay -l la vedo al primo riavvio non la vedo piu'
<f4ith> solo finita l'installazione la vedo poi basta
<f4ith> possibile?
<cristian_c> f4ith: magari intendi 'prima degli aggiornamenti'?
<f4ith> sia che vengano fatti o meno al primo riavvio perdo l'hdmi
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<f4ith> ho appena testato,
<f4ith> ho i driver open source non i propietari ati
<cristian_c> f4ith: nel senso che hai appena installato e non hai fatto nessun aggiornamento di sistema?
<f4ith> esatto
<cristian_c> f4ith: e quante volte hai installato per testare questa cosa?
<f4ith> finisco l'installazione di ubuntu 15.10. booto entro nel term lancio aplay -l e va
<f4ith> idem se aggiorno e provo aplay
<f4ith> a riavvio non lo vedo piu'
<f4ith> diverse volte tutte con una fresh full install
<f4ith> piallato tutto il disco ogni volta
<cristian_c> f4ith: dmesg | grep -i hdmi
<f4ith> [  2.844387] [drm] hdmi-A-1
<cristian_c> solo questo?
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> con pavucontrol me lo vede  sempre che non riavvio
<cristian_c> f4ith: lspci -k | pastebinit
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276543/
<cristian_c> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series] (rev ff)
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<f4ith> devo forzarlo?
<f4ith> scusa il termine
<cristian_c> f4ith: esattamente, cosa devi farci con aplay?
<f4ith> vorrei attaccare il portatile alla tv
<f4ith> ma non va il suono
<f4ith> sdoppio l'immagine ma non va il suono hdmi
<cristian_c> f4ith: pavucontrol quindi non la vede più?
<f4ith> non la vedo piu'
<f4ith> infatti se appena installato ubuntu attacco la tv in pulse posso switchare tra audio interno e hdmi. al riavvio ho solo audio interno
<cristian_c> f4ith: ho la stessa scheda credo e stesso problema
<f4ith> ....non ci credo
<cristian_c> f4ith: di solito basta aggiungere un parametro al boot
<cristian_c> ma non so se è anche il tuo caso
<f4ith> radeon.audio=1
<f4ith> non v
<cristian_c> esatto
<f4ith> non va
<cristian_c> a me andava, quindi...
<f4ith> ho letto una marea di guide su schede ibride
<f4ith> ho pensato ai driver ati
<f4ith> ma peggio che peggio
<f4ith> nel grub quel settaggio?
<cristian_c> f4ith: preciso che ho solo amd, e non intel+amd
<f4ith> ecco
<f4ith> è quello il problema
<f4ith> non switcha
<cristian_c> f4ith: è possibile che dipenda dalla doppia scheda
<f4ith> esatto
<f4ith> ho provato ad installare gli ati fglx
<f4ith> ma al riavvio crasha xorg
<f4ith> e pure ldm
<cristian_c> occhio però, per doppia scheda intendo la scheda grafica
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> è un ibrido
<cristian_c> f4ith: e come li hai installati
<cristian_c> ?
<f4ith> sia dal sito ufficiale amd
<f4ith> che da driver propietari
<f4ith> ho seguito delle guide
<f4ith> ma non mi fa fare l'aticonfig --initial
<f4ith> dice tipo non trovato
<f4ith> riavvio e crasha xorg. allora ctrl alt f1 e lo rilancio. reboot e si blocca sul light display manager
<f4ith> non riesco a purgarlo o reinstallarlo xke si inchioda li
<cristian_c> f4ith: niente sito amd
<f4ith> come li hai installati
<cristian_c> non è consigliile
<cristian_c> f4ith: solo da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> f4ith: 15.10?
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> cosa diavolo cambia al reboot dopo la prima installazione poi non so
<f4ith> ma scusa li vede è sono attivi
<cristian_c> f4ith: a quanto so per la serie 5xxx non ci sono più i driver proprietari nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sulla 15.10
<f4ith> bellissimo
<cristian_c> ma solo fino alla 15.04
<f4ith> installo la 15.04 allora senza problemi
<cristian_c> f4ith: quindi mi sembra strano tu li abbia trovati sulla 15.10
<f4ith> io vado in ubuntu software center
<f4ith> driver ultima voce
<cristian_c> f4ith: da diversi giorni è finito il supporto ufficiale per la 15.04
<f4ith> e li me li propone
<cristian_c> f4ith: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276612/
<Carlin0> te mancano un po de repo
<f4ith> è si ho appena reinstallato tutto
<f4ith> però non so che aggiungere
<f4ith> maledetto hdmi
<f4ith> ma quelli che mi propone in driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> f4ith: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<f4ith> ok
<f4ith> sono quelli presenti giusto?
<f4ith> se la soluzione hdmi è installare i driver amd sono spacciato?
<cristian_c> f4ith: lsmod | grep kms
<cristian_c> !paste | f4ith
<ubot-it> f4ith: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276647/
<cristian_c> f4ith: e l'altro?
<Carlin0> eh cristian_c calma calma , deve ancora pastare quelli delle 22.48
<f4ith> arrivo scusa
<f4ith> sto usando sia il fisso che il portatile
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276669/
<cristian_c> f4ith: ha ragione Carlin0
<f4ith> ?
<cristian_c> hai fatto la cura dimagrante ai repoaitory
<cristian_c> repository
<Carlin0> essì
<f4ith> questo è il terzo giorno di ubuntu...portate pazienza
<cristian_c> tutti il ramo security
<cristian_c> tutto
<cristian_c> e backports
<cristian_c> f4ith: vedo che ci hai comunque messo mano...
<f4ith> ho letto ...non ho modificato nulla in quest'ultima installazione
<Carlin0> sarà il 3° giorno ma sei riuscito a disfare il sources.list
<f4ith> cosa dovrei aggiungere ?
<f4ith> ....non ho toccato il source
<Carlin0> ok si è cancellato da solo
<f4ith> se ho installato da 30 minuti
<f4ith> non ho neanche aggiornato
<f4ith> zero
<cristian_c> f4ith: sudo software-properties-gtk
<f4ith> sapessi almeno come fare
<cristian_c> !image | f4ith
<ubot-it> f4ith: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> pare un po mutilato
<f4ith> imgur.com/3Cvg9CF
<jester-> f4ith: questo è l'originale appena installato e abilitato i parteners
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276717/
<cristian_c> f4ith: 'altro software' e 'aggiornamenti'
<f4ith> jester-, quindi aggiungo quelli?
<jester-> f4ith: cancella e rimpiazza con quelli
<f4ith> sempre gedit source.lst?
<f4ith> i comandi li sto imparando
<f4ith> imgur.com/D3tlhB2
<f4ith> imgur.com/fLEcZe7
<cristian_c> f4ith: ma esiste l'immagine al primo link?
<f4ith> che diavolo ho scritto
<f4ith> l'ultimo si
<cristian_c> f4ith: riposta il primo
<f4ith> aggiornamenti
<f4ith> imgur.com/lSzDUUy
<cristian_c> f4ith: anche i proposed si attivano da soli?
<f4ith> ho tolto la spunta e rimessa
<f4ith> ma i driver amd li propone cmq
<f4ith> adesso ti faccio la stampa
<f4ith> ho capito xke era pasticciato
<f4ith> stavo togliendo la spunta chiedo venia
<cristian_c> f4ith: la spunta l'hai messa tu
<f4ith> imgur.com/r5WWSjF
<f4ith> si quando ho fatto il riavvio
<f4ith> ma non cambia nulla
<ros> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con il sistema
<f4ith> i driver amd sono li
<f4ith> ho sistemato il source
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ros
<ubot-it> ros: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ros> avevo 60 aggiornamenti da fare stamattina li ho avviati e sono uscita stasera quando sono rientrata il computer mi chiedeva di aggionr
<cristian_c> f4ith: e per favore, si scrive 'perché' e non 'xkè'
<f4ith> va bene
<jester-> ros: apri o terminale
<cristian_c> f4ith: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jester-> cristian_c: sta a vedere che gli si è azzoppato il sources anche a ros
<f4ith> sto aggiornando, solo un minuto
<cristian_c> è un'epidemia
<ros> dovevo riaggiornare l'intero sistema ubuntu e ho cliccato sulla versione 12.04 e dopo mezz'ora di nuova configurazione non trovo più i miei documenti
<jester-> ros: cioà aggiorni da?
<ros> cerco di accedere con l'account esistente su ubuntu one ma non riconosce la mia mail
<jester-> la 12.04 secondo eta elettronica è su 80 90 anni
<krabador> ros, ubuntu one sono anni che è andato
<jester-> ros: va bè fatti un sonno  che sembri un po confuso, domani ne riparliamo
<ros> vabbè insomma a me poco importa vorrei giusto recuperare quello che avevo sul pc
<ros> confusa
<krabador> !ripristino | ros
<ubot-it> ros: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> gli hai dato uno sguardo ?
<ros> vorrei potermi spiegare meglio ma non sono proprio del settore sorry
<jester-> ros: segui krabador che alla fine hai os ultima moda
<ros> quindi devo fare il rispristino dell'istallazione di ubuntu e recupero i miei documenti? o ormai sonostati cancellati con la reinstallazione?
<jester-> ros: aggiornando non cancella nulla
<jester-> ha solo mandato a bottane il sistema i dati li reuperi con la live
<krabador> se hai riscritto su una partizione in cui c'erano dei dati che ti servivano ,si molta roba non potrai mai piu' recuperarla
<jester-> ros: cioè lo stesso v/usb che usi per installare da prova ubuntu
<krabador> ros, prendi anche in considerazione che se "non sono proprio del settore sorry" , potresti continuare a fare danni
<ros> con la live in che modo quindi?
<krabador> ros, questi famosi dati , vuoi recuperarli dopo aver scritto sulla partizione in cui sono / erano ?
<jester-> fai partire la live-->prova ubuntu senza installare
<ros> ok
<jester-> da li apri il file manager a sinistra monti la partizione e copi su usb se ancora ci stanno i dati
<krabador> ros, hai problemi con la visualizzazione dei link  =
<krabador> ?
<f4ith> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276881/
<ros> da dove faccio partire questa prova ubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | ros
<ubot-it> ros: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !ripristino | ros
<ubot-it> ros: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ros> di questo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/15276881/
<ros> posso fare il download as text?
<jester-> eh ciau bambina
<cristian_c> deb http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/ wily-proposed universe main multiverse restricted
<cristian_c> jester-: per caso avevi attivato i proposed?
<krabador> ros, con calma mettiti tranquillamente a leggere i link, spiegano tutto
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> cristian_c: nu e a me non pare il souerces che ho postato io
<cristian_c> jester-: eh, allora il nostro f4ith
<ros> ok grazie mille
<cristian_c> f4ith> ho sistemato il source
<f4ith> si impostando il garr come server
<f4ith> ....
<f4ith> facciamo cosi
<cristian_c> f4ith: mi sa che l'hai sistemato a modo tuo...
<f4ith> formatto tutto di nuovo
<f4ith> e poi vediamo
<krabador> !ripristino | f4ith
<ubot-it> f4ith: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f4ith> no
<f4ith> grazie
<f4ith> preferisco ripartire da zero
<cristian_c> f4ith: magari i repo lasciali come mamma li ha fatti
<f4ith> 10 minuti e sono qui
<f4ith> troppo gentili
<krabador> f4ith, praticamente è la stessa cosa.
<doom_> salve , ho aumentato la grandezza delle finestre su ubuntu gnome con tweak tool e ora non riesco a diminuirle perche sono troppo grandi e non riesco a selezionare la parte dove si diminuisce
<jester-> !gnomereset | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<krabador> doom_, ti ci stai proprio divertendo con gnome tweak tool . E' uno strmento che se non si sa cosa si fa , porta ad una marea di problemi
<krabador> e ti è stato già detto come fare
<doom_> krabdor ho appena fatto come mi avevi detto ma non torna normale
<krabador> doom_, puoi riportarlo ?
<doom_> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15277035/
<krabador> doom_, mv: impossibile spostare "/home/doom/.config" in "/home/doom/.config_old/.config": Directory non vuota   ----> hai combinato casini
<krabador> doom_, ls -la /home/doom | pastebinit
<doom_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277056/
<krabador> doom_, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old_2
<krabador> reboot
<doom_> krabador - e ancora con le finestre grandi
<f4ith> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277117
<f4ith> questo è appena formattato
<cristian_c> f4ith: infatti è ok
<f4ith> ma non è uguale a jester-
<cristian_c> f4ith: e quello che avevi postato all'inizio lo era???
<f4ith> no
<cristian_c> appunto
<f4ith> ma ripartiamo da questo source che è nuovo
<cristian_c> f4ith: driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> !image | f4ith
<ubot-it> f4ith: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<doom_> krabador  non ho risolto che devo fare?
<krabador> sudo mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.gnome* ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv .gconf* ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.metacity ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.cache ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.dbus ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.dmrc ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.mission-control ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.thumbnails ./.old-gnome-config/
<krabador> doom_, semplicemente prendi meno a martellate il sistema
<doom_> ;-)
<krabador> senza che fai l'occhiolino
<krabador> ;)
<doom_> non funge quel comando  ora te lo posto
<doom_> krabador- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15277176/
<doom_> trabballano le finestre e un casino qua
<krabador> cosi' farai meno cose a caso
<doom_> hai ragione
<krabador> sudo mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv .gconf* ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.cache ./.old-gnome-config/ && sudo mv ./.dbus ./.old-gnome-config/
<doom_> tutto inseme?
<Mr_Pan> doom_, una lettera alla volta... mi raccomando...  tutto insieme!
<doom_> intendevo dire tutta la stringa?
<krabador> doom_, prima come hai fatto ?
<krabador> doom_, susu, che nessuna notte è infinita.
<Mr_Pan> doom_, si tutto insieme... vedi le && collegano un comando al successivo ..
<f4ith> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/i/pniBR0kWp
<doom_> krabador- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15277231/
<krabador> oh doom_ , senti
<krabador> se il penultimo comando che hai mandato , era un pezzo della stringa
<krabador> è ovvio che successivamente ti da questo messaggio
<krabador> non farti picchiare dalterminale
<krabador> presta occhio a cio' che hai già fatto
<cristian_c> f4ith: aplay -l | pastebinit
<doom_> krabado ma ho fatto come hai detto tu
<krabador> doom_, sudo mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/  , se l'hai mandato prima,   rifatto successivamente da errore
<f4ith> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277286/
<f4ith> bello
<f4ith> adesso già subito non lo vede
<cristian_c> f4ith: sudo apt-get install -y fglrx ! pastebinit
<f4ith> sta installando un attimo
<cristian_c> f4ith: sudo apt-get install -y fglrx | pastebinit
<doom_> krabador . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15277317/
<krabador> ti stavo spiegando, e sei uscito
<krabador> <krabador> doom_, sudo mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/  , se l'hai mandato prima,   rifatto successivamente da errore
<f4ith> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277319/
<f4ith> aticonfig --initial?
<krabador> f4ith, se hai installato il pacchetto del repo ubuntu , non serve
<f4ith> i repo erano quelli del pastebinit
<f4ith> quando li installavo da driver aggiuntivi al riavvio xorg dava schermo nero
<doom_> krabador scusa ma quindi che devo fare?^
<f4ith> aplay -l  dovrebbe dare hdmi ora
<cristian_c> f4ith: e come risolvevi?
<krabador> doom_, mandare il comando,tranne il pezzo che hai mandato
<f4ith> un bel ripristino
<f4ith> invece ora ?
<f4ith> dovrei avere già gli amd catalyst control center
<doom_> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15277356/
<f4ith> e infatti è cosi
<f4ith> ...scommetto che se li faccio partire mi danno errore
<cristian_c> f4ith: dpkg -l ! grep fglrx
<krabador> doom_, te li dovevo mandare uno alla volta..
<cristian_c> f4ith: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<f4ith> ok
<f4ith> pastebin?
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277367/
<cristian_c> f4ith: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<krabador> doom_, ls -la ~/.old-gnome-config
<krabador> doom_, ls -la ~/.old-gnome-config | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondoo
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-04
<doom_> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277376/
<f4ith> ok
<f4ith> cristian_c, xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink ID1 ID2 questo comando sostituisce l'intel all'amd?
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277405/
<krabador> doom_, riavvia
<doom_> ok
<cristian_c> PRIME funziona con i driver open source Radeon, Intel e Nouveau (se si installano i driver proprietari AMD fglrx, non sarà possibile utilizzarlo) ed è utilizzabile su PC con le seguenti caratteristiche:
<f4ith>  xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x46 0x6c
<f4ith> dovrebbe esser cosi?
<cristian_c> PRIME è l'unico metodo utilizzabile per gestire il più vecchio sistema a grafica ibrida Intel/AMD Mux (probabilmente utilizzato per le schede video ATI/AMD fino alla serie Radeon HD 5xxx compresa).
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> chiedo solo conferma sul comando
<f4ith>  xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x46 0x6c
<cristian_c> f4ith: direi che per usare prime occorra disinstallare i driver proprietari
<f4ith> ....ehmm dovrebbe esser purge qualcosa
<f4ith> sudo apt-get purge fglrx ?
<cristian_c> f4ith: ti basta farlo anche tramite driver aggiuntivi
<f4ith> e scelgo x.org x server ?
<cristian_c> sì
<f4ith> sto facendo
<doom_> krabador - non e cambiato niente
<f4ith> fatto
<f4ith>  xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x46 0x6c
<krabador> !ripristino | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f4ith> a questo punto
<cristian_c> f4ith: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<doom_> krabador - mi segnala anche un bug :gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277431/
<f4ith> corretto?
<krabador> f4ith, sudo apt-get -y install | pastebinit
<krabador> f4ith, sudo apt-get -y install fglrx | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<f4ith> lo reinstallo?
<krabador> no, se non l'hai appena installato ,  e risulta in rc
<krabador> come dall'ultimo pastebin
<f4ith> sudo apt-get install -y fglrx
<f4ith> hmmm
<f4ith> in driver aggiuntivi ho appena scelto xorg
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277367/ questo una volta installato fglrx
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277431/ questo da driver aggiuntivi scegliendo xorg
<f4ith> cmq ho ridato install fglrx
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277447/
<f4ith> corretto?
<krabador> beh, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<f4ith> cristian_c,  non aveva detto di disinstallare i driver propietari ?
<krabador> a te cosa serve ?
<f4ith> installare i driver della scheda video
<f4ith> ma cristian_c  mi ha dato questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<f4ith> cristian_c, aiutoooooooo
<krabador> oh, datti una calmata, mantieni un comportamento serio
<krabador> in base agli ultimi pastebin mandati, hai fglrx installato correttamente , vuoi vedere se funziona?
<f4ith> avevo già provato in questo modo ma al riavvio mi freeza xorg
<f4ith> stavo seguendo le sue istruzioni
<krabador> f4ith, vuoi riprovare adesso?
<f4ith> e quel comando di installazione non l'ho capito
<f4ith> si va bene
<f4ith> posso testarlo senza riavviare?
<krabador> no
<f4ith> quindi riavvio
<f4ith> con educazione e gentilezza chiedo solo se quel procedimento in merito al http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime era giusta
<f4ith> non ho capito questa stringa xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink ID1 ID2
<f4ith> dovrei indicare l'amd giusto?
<cristian_c> f4ith: devi prima di tutto impostare i driver open
<cristian_c> per usare prime
<cristian_c> che ovviamente necessita riavvio
<f4ith> lo avevo fatto cristian dal driver aggiuntivi ma nel paste erano ancora attivi?
<f4ith> lo riposto
<f4ith> ok?
<cristian_c> e poi: xrandr --listproviders
<cristian_c> f4ith: e poi c'è il man di xrandr
<doom_> krabador ma non e possibile fare i lripristino da backup?
<krabador> doom_, dipende da cosa intendi per backup
<f4ith> guarda sto impostando x.org
<f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277541
<f4ith> qusto è il risultato dkpg -l | grep fglrx
<krabador> scusa, ma hai fatto altro, dopo la reinstallazione ?
<doom_> il bakup fatto con deja
<f4ith> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277546
<f4ith> quindi xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x46
<f4ith> dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> f4ith: hai i driver proprietari mezzi installati
<krabador> come prima di reinstallarli
<f4ith> io scelto xorg nei driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> e non risponde a <krabador> scusa, ma hai fatto altro, dopo la reinstallazione ?
<f4ith> ho chiesto faccio purge?
<f4ith> e tu mi hai risposto basta da driver aggiuntivi
<f4ith> giusto?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere così
<krabador> f4ith, <f4ith> cmq ho ridato install fglrx
<krabador> <f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277447/
<krabador> <f4ith> corretto?
<krabador> all' 1:15
<f4ith> ho resinstallato un'altra volta
<f4ith> krabador,  come mi hai detto
<krabador> ecco, hai fatto altro DOPO ?
<f4ith> e adesso ritolti ancora
<krabador> rispondi o si o no
<f4ith> aspetta
<krabador> f4ith,  e prendi per il culo allora ?
<f4ith> piano
<f4ith> non insulto nessuno
<cristian_c> togli e metti, metti e togli...
<krabador> io non ti sto insultanto
<krabador> *do
<f4ith> cristian_c, ho fatto come mi hai detto
<f4ith> installati tramite apt-install
<krabador> ti sto chiedendo se stai prendendo per il culo
<cristian_c> f4ith: beh, ora non esageriamo
<f4ith> no
<f4ith> ma perchè dici cosi'?
<krabador> visto che non si  puo' fornire assistenza, se l'utente nasconde comandi
<f4ith> scusate sto cercando di risolvere e capire
<f4ith> non prendo in giro nessuno
<krabador> ecco, cerca di farlo dicendo passo passo anche quello che fai tu
<f4ith> riprendiamo
<f4ith> ho selezionato da driver aggiuntivi i driver xorg
<f4ith> ma come risulta dal paste sembrano ancora attivi i propietari
<krabador> f4ith, datti una calmata
<krabador> stoppati un attimo
<krabador> e , per favore, di soltanto cosa hai fatto
<f4ith> sono fermo
<krabador> dopo <f4ith> cmq ho ridato install fglrx
<krabador> <f4ith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277447/
<krabador> <f4ith> corretto?
<krabador> dell 1:15
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> corretto
<krabador> ce la fai a rispondere
<f4ith> si
<f4ith> è corretto
<krabador> ebbene ?
<f4ith> sono installati
<f4ith> ma
<krabador> stoppati di nuovo
<f4ith> sono fermo
<krabador> 2 volte
<krabador> ti ho chiesto
<krabador> di dire
<krabador> cosa hai fatto
<krabador> DOPO
<krabador> quelle linee riportate, tra l'altro per 2 volte.
<f4ith> rispondo?
<krabador> no f4ith , fa una cosa, torna domani
<f4ith> va bene. grazie
<f4ith> buonasera
<maxx> ho un problema con uno script semplice che dal desktop facendo doppio click parte senza problemi , mentre trasferendo quello script in una sottocartella del desktop non parte, penso sia un discorso di autorizzazioni,  consigli?
<SanRemigio> ciao, Vi potrei chiedere alcune informazioni?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<SanRemigio> Lavoro da 25 anni
<SanRemigio> Nickname
<SanRemigio> SanRemigio
<SanRemigio> Ho una password
<SanRemigio> Canale
<Carlin0> SanRemigio, hai problemi con ubuntu ?
<SanRemigio> Ciao, lavoro da 25 anni su Windows, ora sul 10 e devo dire che ho veramente le pa..le piene, vorrei insallare Lunux sul pc in contemporanea con Win. Tengo a precisare che uso il pc per lavoro e vorrei avere consigli su che tipo di linux (io avrei pensato Ubuntu) e si puoi installarlo insieme a WIn? Per passare da uno a l’altro c’è bisogno di spenge
<SanRemigio> re e riaccendere? Io Lavoro su  Dual-Core E6500 2.93GHz a 32bit processore basato su x64
<akis24> SanRemigio: hai bios efi su quel pc ? si potrebbe installare in dual boot ma ovviamente si riavvia quando si cambia O.S.
<SanRemigio> non lo ricordo, ora riavvio e te lo dico
<akis24> SanRemigio:  su quel tipo di processore comunque una derivata sarebbe meglio  xubuntu o lubuntu .. esempio
<akis24> SanRemigio:  quanta ram ?
<drox> salve ragazzi per montare un hd all'avvio c'è solo il modo da fstab?
<SanRemigio> non so cosa vuol dire, avrei bisogno di una cosa semplice e completa, è la prima volta che guardo Linux
<SanRemigio> ram 4 GB
<akis24> drox: se è esterno di solito viene montato automaticamente dal sistema quando lo inserisci  se lo metti in fstab è poi non è presente lo cercherebbe in avvio e segnalerebbe diciamo un errore..
<akis24> !derivate | SanRemigio
<ubot-it> SanRemigio: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<drox> akis24, chiaro ma il mio hd è interno e sempre collegato
<drox> quindi faccio fdisck -l e poi modifico il file stab? giusto
<drox> con sduo  fdisk -l
<akis24> diciamo che si deve editare fstab drox  con i parametri del disco da inserire
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<Carlin0> drox, segui il wiki
<akis24>  drox  ecco leggi la guida che ti ha postato Carlin0
<drox> quindi meglio usare il UUID che il solo /dev/sdb1 per esempio
<drox> graficamente non mi fido
<Carlin0> meglio UUID , lo ricavi col comando sudo blkid
<drox> si chiaro
<drox> è che tante guide facevano con sd... e non capivo quale era la più affidabile
<drox> grazie
<Carlin0> dopo messo in fstab da sudo mount -a
<Carlin0> e se hai fatto bene i compiti funziona
<danlll> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | danlll
<ubot-it> danlll: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<danlll> vorrei chiedervi un consiglio
<danlll> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<drox> Carlin0, fatto grazie
<drox> buon lavoro
<danlll> devo installare una macchina virtuale con virtualbox: dispongo di un pc con rocessore intel dual core inside e con una versione xubuntu con 2 GB di ram
<danlll> Che distribuzione mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> ma la macchina virtuale su che os gira ?
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<danlll> xubuntu
<Ubunteo88> Ciao, qualcuno sà indicarmi una guida sulle partizioni?
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, su come crearle e gestirle?
<glpiana> !gparted | Ubunteo88
<ubot-it> Ubunteo88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Ubunteo88> grazie ubot-it: mi chiedevo infatti se creassi una /home in fase d'installazione la posso indicare sia per ubuntu che per kubuntu, come l'area di swap?
<viruztanz> Buongiorno
<rtrt> Weee
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, mischiare le home non è mai una buona idea. ma tu hai intenzione di installare ubuntu e kubuntu?
<Ubunteo88> esatto, accanto a windows. Sarebbe un multiboot.
<viruztanz> Buongiorno, da diversi giorni sto avendo problemi nel login.
<viruztanz> Dopo aver inserito la password mi carica qualche secondo e ritorna alla pagina per rifare il login.
<viruztanz> Ho provato a creare un nuovo account e fare backup della cartella che mi interessa ma non tutte le cartelle/file mi salva.
<viruztanz> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<viruztanz> Grazie
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, ma perchè vuoi mettere singolarmente entrambi quando tra i due cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica? non puoi mettere tutte e due le interfacce su un'unica installazione?
<viruztanz> Buongiorno, da diversi giorni sto avendo problemi nel login.
<viruztanz> Dopo aver inserito la password mi carica qualche secondo e ritorna alla pagina per rifare il login.
<viruztanz> Ho provato a creare un nuovo account e fare backup della cartella che mi interessa ma non tutte le cartelle/file mi salva.
<viruztanz> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<viruztanz> Grazie
<Ubunteo88> l'idea era quella, ma nasce molta confusione coi programmi i quali sono raggiungibili da entrambi, ed inoltre kde ed unity assieme creano diversi conflitti con le dipendenze, oltre a qualche bug. Il sistema nel complesso è instabile con due interfacce grafiche.
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, nessun conflitto di dipendenze
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, che abbiano magari qualche servizio che si sovrappone è vero
<glpiana> ma conflitti di dipendenze non ne esistono
<Ubunteo88> fin troppi..
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, forse non ti è chiaro cosa siano le dipendenze
<glpiana> comunque tornando alla tua domanda, puoi benissimo usare una unica home, ma dovrai specificarlo tu durante il partizionamento manuale
<Ubunteo88> Ok, infatti è questo che volevo fare ma non ne ero sicuro. Ognuno avrebbe poi il proprio utente. L'idea sarebbe quella di cercare di mantenere la partizione in maniera indipendente, così se fossi costretto a reinstallare la distro, non perderei i dati di entrambi a meno di casi particolari.
<glpiana> se usi utenti diversi non incontri problemi di sorta
<Ubunteo88> si, ora devo capire come impostare il grub, non vorrei che ce ne fossero diversi, o che venisse sovrascritto. Un altro dubbio è che spesso lo gestivo tramite software all'interno della distro, e vorrei continuare sulla linea. Inoltre, ho letto che in verità si potrebbe fare una partizione dedicata.
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, se fai installazioni normali senza intervenire su grub, l'ultima distro installata installa il grub che gestirà l'avvio dei vari sistemi
<Ubunteo88> ah ok quindi prima kubuntu e poi ubuntu così lo gestisco da lui..
<Ubunteo88> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm#_Creating_Your_Grub_Partition questa e' la guida che ho trovato che sembra un ottima soluzione
<viruztanz> Buongiorno, da diversi giorni sto avendo problemi nel login.
<viruztanz> Dopo aver inserito la password mi carica qualche secondo e ritorna alla pagina per rifare il login.
<viruztanz> Ho provato a creare un nuovo account e fare backup della cartella che mi interessa ma non tutte le cartelle/file mi salva.
<viruztanz> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<viruztanz> Grazie
<glpiana> Ubunteo88, no, lascia perdere quella guida. non ha senso menarsela, visto che grub durante l'installazione fa tutto da solo
<viruztanz> Salve
<viruztanz> Ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04.4
<glpiana> viruztanz, se continui a incollare un blocco di righe il bot continuerò a sbatterti fuori :)
<Ubunteo88> ok allora vado e ristrutturo, grazie mille
<viruztanz> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Ubunteo88> io formatterei virtuztanz però sicuramente qualcuno più esperto di me ha una soluzione migliore..
<viruztanz> Si a formattare ci siamo.. ma ho dei file da salvare. E come accedo nella login mi ributta fuori e mi chiede di nuovo la password
<Ubunteo88> da live cd li puoi recuperare e salvare, in alternativa e la butto come ipotesi, potresti cancellare l'utente sempre da live cd e ricrearne un altro..
<viruztanz> Ho gia ricreato un utente.. ma non ho i permessi per accede a quelle cartelle... stessa cosa da live...
<Ubunteo88> forse li hai criptati in fase d'installazione, ma mi sembra che si possano cambiare i permessi, da live cd mi pare d'aver letto dei comandi per essere root ed agire come se avessi il terminale normale
<glpiana> viruztanz, ctrl+alt+f1, passa in console e fai login testuale. dopo scrivi: sudo apt-get clean        per liberare un po' di spazio
<viruztanz> Hia fatto
<viruztanz> Gia fatto
<glpiana> viruztanz, df quanto spazio dichiara libero?
<viruztanz> Come comandi terminale sono quasi zero.. com'e il comando df
<glpiana> viruztanz, semplicemente: df
<viruztanz> Ok mi e uscita una lista
<ivanroma> salve a tutti dovrei scaricare l ultima versione LTS di ubuntu dove trovo la distru?
<glpiana> viruztanz, ci sono delle percentuali che t fanno capire se / e /home sono piene o meno
<glpiana> !release | ivanroma
<ubot-it> ivanroma: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ivanroma> grazie mille
<ivanroma> ciao attuti
<viruztanz> 125 giga liberi
<viruztanz> Su dev sda
<viruztanz> Lo spazio libero ce... ho un hd da 500 giga.. e avro un 100 giga di miei file piu il sistema
<glpiana> viruztanz, in seguito a cosa non sei più riuscito a fare il login in grafica?
<viruztanz> Ma ho spento il pc come tutti i giorni.. normalmente...
<glpiana> viruztanz, dopo aver fatto aggiornamenti?
<viruztanz> L'indomani mi ha creato questo roblema
<viruztanz> Probabilmente qualche aggiornamento
<viruztanz> Non ne sono certo xo
<glpiana> viruztanz, sempre da terminale, prova a dare: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pnz> buongiorno a tutti
<yuri83> Buongiorno a tutti
<pnz> ho installato da due giorni lubuntu su un vecchio notebook compaq presario 500 e il wifi è sparito!
<viruztanz> Ciao quale e il comando
<viruztanz> Si e disconnesso il cell
<yuri83> Ho un problema ho comprato un'adattatore wireless ma non riesco ad installarla qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pnz> ho cercato in rete le soluzioni ma sono sempre a zero compreso le conoscenze di questo SO. mi serve un Tutor passo passo sempre se trovo un anima buona
<pnz> in ogni caso grazie lo stesso
<pnz> viruztnz non ho capito....spia wifi spenta, sul bios è abilitato.......
<viruztanz> Se provi in live ti compare il wifi
<viruztanz> Oppure durante l'installazione di llununtu la wifi usciva? Nella sezione per connettere il pc in rete e scaricare aggiornamenti durante l installazione
<pnz> live?
<pnz> sono montato sopra a W.Vista spianando hd e dopo instllazione il wifi non esisteva più
<pnz> abbandono vado a lavoro e vi lascio la mail se qualcuno può aiutarmi pac59016@hotmail.it. grazie
<leo88> ciao
<leo88> XD
<leo88> X D
<leo88> XD
<leo88> X D
<leo88> XD
<leo88> X D
<maxx> scusate ma clamtk ha senso di esistere in sistemi linux ?
<Carlin0> maxx, lo puoi utilizzare per scansionare file da passare a win
<maxx> quello a cui mi riferivo e se ha senso di esistere un antivirus per sistemi linux.
<maxx> Trovo che linux siamo molto solido come os , difficilmente un virus riesce ad arrivare al kernel, forse è impossibile per come è strutturato.
<Carlin0> potrebbero crearne , il fatto che nessuno lo faccia perchè è poco diffuso non esclude nulla
<Carlin0> sicuro è morto
<maxx> da quello che ho letto non è fattibile
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxx> scusate
<gigirock> ciao, ho installato lubuntu alternate 386, tutto ok ma adesso devo fare login automatico , il pc si accende tramite bios ad una determinata ora e deve avviare mplayer in loop all'infinito.... o meglio allo shutdown programmato
<gigirock> per lo shutdown spero di aver risolto ma per ora al reboot ho sempre la schermata del login
<gigirock> e poi non si avvia il programma in autostart
<ussaro> sono un nuovo utente ex w.10 vorrei sapere cosa è vmlinuz e se posso aggiornare ubuntu 15.04 con 15.10 grazie
<AntoStef> Salve, ho problemi con Skype, precisamente con la webcam, vorrei installare i driver per la mia scheda video Intel 82852/82855 (antiquata), ma non riesco ad installare i driver che sono qui  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/6185/Intel-Extreme-Graphics-Linux-20030425-i386-TAR-GZ Ho seguito la procedura per installare files tar.gz ma non ci
<AntoStef> sono riuscito. Consigli?
<Carlin0> AntoStef, i driver che ci sono di default cosa hanno che non va ?
<AntoStef> schermata blu ad intermittenza quando collego la cam e lancio skype
<cristian_c> AntoStef: già, qual è il nesso tra la webcam e i driver intel?
<AntoStef> succede anche con altri programmi
<cristian_c> tipo?
<AntoStef> tipo vlc
<AntoStef> quando faccio
<AntoStef> lo screenshot
<AntoStef> salvo l'istantanea di ciò che appare da vlc
<AntoStef> ma esce area blu
<cristian_c> AntoStef: ma parli sempre della webcam?
<AntoStef> no
<AntoStef> filmati su vlc
<AntoStef> in avi in flv, in qualsiasi formato
<cristian_c> dunque
<cristian_c> webvam, vlc e poi?
<AntoStef> recordmydesktop
<cristian_c> AntoStef: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<AntoStef> quando cerco di registrare videatat da vlc o da cam
<ussaro> vmlinuz?
<cristian_c> ussaro: ?
<AntoStef> sto provando con sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<AntoStef> l'ho installato, ma stessi problemi. Devo spegnere e riaccendere il pc?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: posta il link
<cristian_c> che ti restituisce
<AntoStef> quale?
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link
<AntoStef> aspé
<AntoStef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281300/
<AntoStef> questo?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit
<ussaro> sono da poco utente di ubuntu sapete dirmi cosa è vmlinuz e se posso aggiornare ubuntu 15.04 a 15.10
<cristian_c> ussaro: qual'è il nesso tra le due cose?
<cristian_c> -'
<ussaro> non cè
<AntoStef> aspetta ussaro
<AntoStef> che devo fare con (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit ?
<Carlin0> ussaro, puoi aggiornare
<cristian_c> ussaro: ah, sono due questioni separate
<cristian_c> AntoStef: in un terminale
<AntoStef> ok
<AntoStef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281325/
<cristian_c> ussaro: come mai la domanda su vmlinuz?
<francysdog> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> glasen-intel-driver-trusty.list
<cristian_c> AntoStef: vedo che qualcosa hai installato
<AntoStef> tipo?
<cristian_c> glasen-intel-driver-trusty.list
<Carlin0> AntoStef, puoi levare anche il ppa di chrome tanto dal 1° marzo non supporta + la 32 bit
<ussaro> perchè non capisco la riferibilità con w..
<cristian_c> ussaro: w?
<AntoStef> con cosa lo sostituisco?
<ussaro> windows
<AntoStef> con cosa lo sostituisco?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: perché non hai detto di aver installato i driver intel?
<cristian_c> ussaro: ovvero?
<AntoStef> quelli originali?
<Carlin0> ussaro, windows non è linux
<cristian_c> AntoStef: hai installato dei driver intel tramite ppa
<cristian_c> cosa di cui prima non hai fatto menzione
<AntoStef> si, ma credo parzialmente
<ussaro> perchè non capisco la riferibilità con w..
<cristian_c> AntoStef: perché 'parzialmente'?
<cristian_c> ussaro: ma prendi in giro?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<ussaro> no ho sbagliato comando scusa
<AntoStef> no? Cmq, il problema è che riscontro queste anomalie http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/46842/skype-problemi-con-webcam
<cristian_c> ussaro: sicuro di sentirti bene?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: ma prima o dopo aver aggiunto il ppa?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: comunque, ti serve in particolare chrome?
<AntoStef> per un sito con cui devo utilizzare il microfono
<AntoStef> ma il problema non è chrome
<cristian_c> AntoStef: mmmm, ma la domanda su 'chiedi' l'hai posta tu...
<AntoStef> si
<cristian_c> AntoStef: allora prova chromium
<cristian_c> che è la versione chrome dei repo ubuntu
<AntoStef> ma non capisci? anche se non è installato chrome dà gli stessi problemi
<cristian_c> stesso codice di chrome ma senza plugin integrati, diciamo
<francysdog> ho un problema sto installando skype su trusty 14.04, lancio da terminale sudo apt -y install gdebi && sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt update scaricato skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386, x installare tasto dx apri con Gdebi, però mi da un errore "impossibile installare "libqtwebkit4:i386"
<ussaro> io non sono molto pratico ho trovato questo vmlinuz e semplicemente chiedo a chi ne sa di più che cosa è
<cristian_c> AntoStef: mi riferivo al consiglio di Carlin0
<AntoStef> ah ok
<cristian_c> ussaro: e dove l'hai trovato
<ussaro> nella cartella utente
<Carlin0> francysdog, ma non avevamo già installato skype ?
<cristian_c> lol
<francysdog> si lo sto installando su un altro pc uguale
<cristian_c> francysdog: 64 bit?
<francysdog> si
<cristian_c> francysdog: puoi postare output dei comandi che hai digitato?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> francysdog, hai toppato il comando
<Carlin0> aspe...
<cristian_c> ussaro: te l'ha messo qualcuno di nascoat
<cristian_c> ussaro: te l'ha messo qualcuno di nascosto quel file?
<ussaro> impossibile
<cristian_c> AntoStef: comunque, ti avevo chiesto: 'prima o dopo aver aggiunto il ppa?'
<cristian_c> ussaro: ce l'hai messo tu, allora?
<Carlin0> francysdog, gdebi è installato ?
<cristian_c> stiamo aspettando i paste
<francysdog> ho fatto tasto dx apri con installatore di pacchetti Gdebi
<Carlin0> ok .. nattimo
<Carlin0> francysdog, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<francysdog> scusa cristian mi sta seguendo Carlino che conosce la situazione :)
<edda> buongiorno a tutti. Sono nuovo di lubuntu e ho questo problema. non so come caricare i programmi che scarico. ad esempio ho scaricato il driver della mia stampante canon mg2550 ma non camisco come montarlo. Come si fà?
<cristian_c> ' Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, VLC 2.1.6 Rincewind; per quanto riguarda i repository, non ho modificato nulla rispetto a quanto predefinito; '
<Carlin0> e dimmi se da errori francysdog
<cristian_c> AntoStef: quindi prima?
<ussaro> io ho formattato w.10 e installato ubuntu e l ho trovato devo preoccuparrmi?
<AntoStef> prima
<cristian_c> ussaro: quel file di solito non sta nella cartella utente
<cristian_c> AntoStef: ok
<cristian_c> AntoStef: e aggiugendo il ppa non hai risolto, giusto?
<francysdog> no error
<AntoStef> no
<ussaro> cosa consigli
<cristian_c> edda: da dove l'hai scar8
<cristian_c> edda: da dove l'hai scaricato?
<Carlin0> francysdog, ora dai sudo apt update
<cristian_c> AntoStef: ok
<edda> dal sito della canon
<cristian_c> ussaro: apri un terminale
<ussaro> poi
<cristian_c> edda: hai provato ad aggiungere la stampante alla lista stampanti?
<cristian_c> AntoStef: da dove hai preso quel ppa?
<edda> ancora no. ma ho il driver sul desktop e non so come si fa ad avviarlo
<cristian_c> ussaro: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> edda, è un pacchetto deb ?
<cristian_c> edda: allora , prima di tutto, prova ad aggiungere la stampante
<cristian_c> edda: apri l'utility delle stampanti
<edda> adesso ci provo
<edda> mi dice che non ci sono stampanti configurate
<Carlin0> eh configurala tu
<cristian_c> edda: 'aggiungi'
<edda> poi
<cristian_c> edda: cosa esce?
<edda> si apre un quadro che mi chiede di selezionare la periferica
<cristian_c> !image | edda
<ubot-it> edda: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francysdog> niente carlin0 ho dato i 2 comandi che mi hai suggerito ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> francysdog, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> francysdog, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> francysdog, il 2° comando restituisce un link , postalo qui
<francysdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281570/
<Carlin0> francysdog, apt-cache search libqtwebkit4 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ussaro: ho i privati disabilitati
<francysdog> ci riprovo ad installare skype?
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale, per favore, che nessuno ti mangia
<ganzo> ciao a tutti
<ussaro> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> ussaro: posta la riga
<Carlin0> francysdog, dai il comando
<edda> scusate se sono tardo ma non riesco a scaricare l'immagine. e cosa significa "scrivi un canale"?
<Carlin0> e posta la risposta
<ganzo> sto cercando di installare l'os su un vecchio pc ma non riesco a far partire neppure la live distribution
<cristian_c> edda: non dicevo a te
<ganzo> leggo: non syncing: vfs: unable to mount root
<cristian_c> edda: non devi scaricare l'immagine, ma caricarla
<edda> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> ganzo: di quale pc si tratta?
<ganzo> un pc con un athlon 64 3200+ e 1 gb di ram
<ganzo> 2 hd, uno da 80 e l'altro da 120
<cristian_c> ganzo: e hai scaricato lubuntu?
<ganzo> montato diversi anni fa da un mio amico
<ganzo> si
<Carlin0> francysdog, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures                  ← cosa risponde ?
<ussaro> sudo: fdisk-: command not found
<ussaro> sudo: fdisk-: command not found
<ussaro> sudo: fdisk-: command not found
<ussaro> non riesco
<viruztanz> Buonasera
<viruztanz> Qualcuno esperto in ubuntu potrebbe aiutarmi
<cristian_c> ussaro: l'hai digitato male
<edda> non so bene cosa ho fatto ma forse ho caricato l'immagine
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<Carlin0> ussaro, fai copia incolla dei comandi
<cristian_c> ussaro: ti avevo dato: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> edda: bene, posta il link all'immagine, cosi che possiamo darci un'occhiata
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<viruztanz> E un problema se scrivo qualcuno? Mah....
<edda> scusate ma devo lasciare la chat ci sentiamo prossimamente
<francysdog> non si sblocca sempre solito errore carlin0
<Carlin0> si ma francysdog se tu mi rispondessi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: hai chiesto se 'qualcuno esperto in ubuntu' potesse aiutarti
<Carlin0> francysdog, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures                  ← cosa risponde ?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta
<ussaro> pastebinit non è installato
<viruztanz> Ho problema con ubuntu da 4 giorni
<cristian_c> ussaro: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<francysdog> no
<cristian_c> francysdog: no cosa?
<viruztanz> Ho un problema nel fare login
<viruztanz> Quando metto la password mi ributta fuori per rimettere la password
<cristian_c> viruztanz: a seguito di cosa è iniziato il problema?
<viruztanz> Probabilmente un aggiornamento
<francysdog> carlin0 risponde i386
<viruztanz> Il pc lo spento normale il giorno prima... il giorno successivo mi ha fatto questo problema
<cristian_c> viruztanz: entra in modalità di rirpristino
<Carlin0> francysdog, hai dato sudo apt update ?
<viruztanz> Da grub recovery mode?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sì
<viruztanz> Ok
<ussaro> ho adesso un htpp ubuntu
<cristian_c> viruztanz: poi seleziona shell di root con rete
<cristian_c> ussaro: posta il link
<francysdog> si l'ho dato
<cristian_c> francysdog: hai il relativo paste?
<viruztanz> Passa a una shell con privilegi root ce
<viruztanz> Sono in menu ripristino file system sola lettura
<francysdog> il paste sarebbe tutto quello che mi ha ridato il dopo il comando?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | less
<Carlin0> francysdog, è strano perchè quella libreria c'è nei repo
<cristian_c> francysdog: sì, l'output del comando, la risposta
<francysdog> ilmiocomputer@ilmiocomputer-Lenovo-B50-30:~$ sudo apt update
<francysdog> [sudo] password for ilmiocomputer:
<francysdog> Ign http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<francysdog> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<francysdog> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<francysdog> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease
<francysdog> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release.gpg
<francysdog> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg
<Carlin0> i ppa
<viruztanz> Mi dice file o directory inedistente
<Carlin0> francysdog, hai dei ppa
<francysdog> ?
<cristian_c> !image | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !paste | francysdog
<ubot-it> francysdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> sorgenti software non ufficiali francysdog e quelle incasinano il sistema
<viruztanz> Ok la fatto
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> !image | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francysdog> ok @ubot-it
<ussaro> ho aperto il collegamento
<cristian_c> ussaro: posta il link
<francysdog> che proponi per risolvere carlin0
<cristian_c> francysdog: intanto incolla su pastebin
<ussaro> ci sono 24 righe quale devo guardare?
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/W2Xrc6v
<cristian_c> ussaro: devi postare il link alla pagina
<cristian_c> viruztanz: cos'è nylas.list?
<viruztanz> Un prog di posta
<viruztanz> Tipo outlok
<viruztanz> Ma non mi serve
<viruztanz> Nemmeno jdownloader
<francysdog> ciao a tutti ho un impegno risolviamo prossimamente :)
<viruztanz> cristian_c sono questi prog in conflitto?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: a prima vista sembrano innocui
<ganzo> che peccato non riuscire ad installare lubuntu...
<viruztanz> | less non lo fatto
<cristian_c> ganzo: hai provato in live?
<viruztanz> Lo devo dare ora?
<cristian_c> no no
<ganzo> non parte neppure la live!!!!
<ganzo> ....non syncing: vfs: unable to mount root
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ganzo: come hai preparato il tutto?
<viruztanz> cristian_c: cosa devo fare
<ganzo> cosa intendi con preparare?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: allora, appurato che il problema non sono i ppa...
<viruztanz> Va bene e ora?
<cristian_c> allo stesso modo puoi usare il sistema in modalità di ripristino
<viruztanz> Dovrei salvarmi tutti i file
<cristian_c> viruztanz: fossi in te, proverei a fare il login testuale
<viruztanz> Cioe
<ussaro> posto il link sono dati sensibili per la sicurezza?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: una volta nella schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ussaro: no
<viruztanz> Ok poi
<cristian_c> ussaro: il comando che ti ho dato, restituiva un link
<cristian_c> ussaro: ma sono passati diversi minuti dalla richiesta di postare quel link
<cristian_c> link che ancora non hai postato
<cristian_c> viruztanz: poi fai il login e dimmi cosa esce
<viruztanz> Entro normalmente da qui
<cristian_c> intanto prova
<ussaro> ripeto ho un dubbio sulla sicurezza
<viruztanz> Ci sono dentro
<cristian_c> viruztanz: esci dal ripristino
<viruztanz> Welcome to ubuntu etc....
<viruztanz> Fatto sono dentro la tty
<cristian_c> ussaro: è solo un elenco di discgi e partizioni
<cristian_c> dischi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: fatto il login testuale?
<viruztanz> Si
<cristian_c> ok, quindi sei loggato?
<viruztanz> Si sulla tty1
<cristian_c> viruztanz: startx
<viruztanz> Sudo?
<cristian_c> no
<ussaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281738/
<cristian_c> ok
<viruztanz> Fatto... ora ce l underscore che lampeggia a capo
<cristian_c> ussaro: hai cifrato il disco?
<ussaro> si
<cristian_c> viruztanz: quindi sta lavorando?
<cristian_c> ussaro: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !image | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<viruztanz> E uscito: xauth: timeout in locking xautority
<cristian_c> O.o
<viruztanz> ?
<cristian_c> !image | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ganzo: innanzitutto, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/OvEOvZl
<cristian_c> viruztanz: proviamo con un'altra tty
<viruztanz> cristian_c: ieri ho creato un altro user... funziona tutto ok xo non mi fa vedere i miei file
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ctrl+alt+f7
<viruztanz> Ok..
<viruztanz> Non va f7
<cristian_c> viruztanz: il secondo utente l'hai creato dopo che si è verificato il problema o prima?
<viruztanz> Max f6
<cristian_c> viruztanz: il flex non ha f7?
<cristian_c> O.o
<viruztanz> Si si.. un altro ragazzo su facebook mi ha aiutato in questi giorni
<viruztanz> Mille prove... ma senza riuscirci
<viruztanz> Si ce ce ahahha xo non mi apre la tty
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ctrl+alt+f7 la chiude
<viruztanz> Chiude la tty1 che era aperta
<viruztanz> ?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: non ho capito se hai creato l'utente per tentare di risolvere il problema
<viruztanz> Si x questo l ho creato
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sevpremi ctrl+alt+f7 torni alla schermata di login
<viruztanz> Ok sono nella login
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ctrl+alt+f2
<viruztanz> Ok
<viruztanz> Startx?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: hai fatto il login?
<viruztanz> Si
<cristian_c> startx
<cristian_c> ganzo: innanzitutto, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<doom_> krabador - ti ricordi il problema che avevo ieri con ubuntu gnome, mi avevi mandato una guida per ripristinare il sistema ma ho provato con recovery mode ma non ci sono riuscito
<viruztanz> Stessa cosa di prima nella tty1
<cristian_c> doom_: se hai notato, krabador non è neanche presente in canale
<cristian_c> viruztanz: mmmmmmmmmm
<viruztanz> -.-'
<doom_> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare tu ?
<viruztanz> Ci sara un modo per salvarmi le mie cose
<doom_> ho scritto ieri notte qui neò canale
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ok
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sei in tty2, giusto?
<viruztanz> Si
<cristian_c> doom_: scrivi nel canale, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls-la | less
<viruztanz> Mi e comparso il timeout cone la foto che ti ho inviato
<viruztanz> Ora rientro nella tty2
<viruztanz> Ok... end fermato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !image | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<doom_> uso ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 e smanettando in gnome tweak tool ho fatto un casino ingrandendo le finestre,ora non mi e piu possibile riportarle alla dimensione normale
<cristian_c> doom_: non dovevi ripristinare l'os?
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/BGocxL5
<cristian_c> viruztanz: leggi bene...
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -la | less
<cristian_c> no, viruztanz errore mio
<cristian_c> scusami
<viruztanz> Tranq....
<viruztanz> Che devo fare
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -la | less
<doom_> cristian_c con krabador le abbiamo provate tutte , ma non si e risolto e mi aveva mandato un link con la wiki di come ripristinare il sistema,ma non ho idea da dove devo mettere mano
<viruztanz> Sono uscite tutte le mie cose
<cristian_c> viruztanz: cerca xauthority
<cristian_c> scorrendo su con i tasti freccia
<cristian_c> doom_: innanzitutto, hai cominciato a leggerlo?
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/qeUKP3X
<doom_> si
<viruztanz> Trovato
<viruztanz> È nellaccount che ho creato xo
<viruztanz> Di chiama temp il secondo account
<cristian_c> viruztanz: io vedo solo iceauthority
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/zMqrrbT
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -la | grep -i xauthority
<viruztanz> Ecco... non avevo sceso la pagina
<viruztanz> Come esco da questa lista
<viruztanz> Ctrl alt f7?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: q
<viruztanz> Ok
<cristian_c> no no, premi q
<cristian_c> viruztanz: scusa, ma tu hai fatto il login con il tuo solito utente?
<viruztanz> Si
<viruztanz> Giuseppe
<cristian_c> viruztanz: allora il comando che ti ho dato mostra i file contenuti nella home del tuo solito utente
<viruztanz> Ok fatto ls -la | grep -i xautority
<cristian_c> doom_: e dove ti sei incastrato?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: con l'h
<viruztanz> Non compare nulla
<cristian_c> viruztanz: comunque, il file c'è
<cristian_c> viruztanz: allora il comando che ti ho dato mostra i file contenuti nella home del tuo solito utente
<viruztanz> Ok mostra xautority in rosso
<viruztanz> Nel user temp probabilmente
<Mastro> Salve. ho un problema con la gestione del dual-boot.
<cristian_c> viruztanz: confermi che quelli sono i file della home del tuo primo utente?
<viruztanz> No no
<cristian_c> O.O
<viruztanz> Il mio utente si chiama giuseppe
<viruztanz> Poi ho creato temp
<cristian_c> viruztanz: questi: http://imgur.com/zMqrrbT
<viruztanz> E il file che vedo ora si trova in temp
<viruztanz> Si quella e roba mia
<cristian_c> viruztanz: puoi riapondere alle domande?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: confermi che quelli sono i file della home del tuo primo utente?
<viruztanz> Si
<cristian_c> viruztanz: quindi non si capisce perché xauthority appartenga al secondo utente
<cristian_c> quando il file è invece presente nella home del primo utente
<viruztanz> Ma forse dal primo utente e stato eliminato
<cristian_c> il che ti impedisce di mandare startx a buon fine
<cristian_c> viruztanz: semplicemente il file si trova nella home del primo utente ma ha il proprietario sbagliato
<cristian_c> per oscuri motivi
<viruztanz> Ti ripeto un ragazzo mi ha fatto fare mille prove.. dicendo che .xautority potrebbe essere il problema.. eliminandolo doveva ricrearsi da solo
<doom_> cristian_c ho creato una live con lo stesso sistema operativo che ho ma come dice la guida Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX  io questa voce non l'ho trovata mi dice che non e stato trovato nessun sistema operativo e se voglio cancellare i ldisco
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ma evidentemente è stato fatto un pasticcio
<viruztanz> Gia sicuro
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ti conviene eliminare il file ora,
<cristian_c> ora che sei loggato con giuseppe
<viruztanz> Si dimmi che fare
<cristian_c> viruztanz: siccome il tuo utente giuseppe non ha poteri su quel file attualmente, visto che appartiene a temp
<cristian_c> viruztanz: lo elimini con i privikegi
<cristian_c> l
<viruztanz> Cioe
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sempre che tu sia rimasto nella tty
<viruztanz> Si qua sono
<cristian_c> bene, dai il comando
<viruztanz> Fatto
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -la | less
<viruztanz> Ok fatto
<cristian_c> doom_: manda una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> viruztanz: manda un'immagine
<viruztanz> Ce la lista dei miei file
<viruztanz> Ok
<viruztanz> cristian_c: xautority non ce
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -la | grep -i xauthority
<cristian_c> cosa da?
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/PHWb4zV
<doom_> cristina_c  https://postimg.org/image/8c0xl7eo7/b5402205/
<cristian_c> viruztanz: comunque, ho visto che anche altri file appartengono a temp, cosa strana
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ctrl+alt+f7
<viruztanz> cristian_c: forse questo comando fa vedere tutti i file nelle 2 home
<cristian_c> no
<viruztanz> Ok fatto f7
<cristian_c> se fai il login con ilctuo utente ls mostra i file nella directory corrente
<cristian_c> cioè quella dell'utente con cui sei loggato
<cristian_c> viruztanz: se premi ctrl+alt+f2 , ti richiede il login?
<viruztanz> No
<cristian_c> viruztanz: riavvia il pc
<viruztanz> Sudo reboot
<cristian_c> viruztanz: anche dalla schermata di login si può
<viruztanz> Sono nella login
<viruztanz> Ho riavviato ovviamente
<cristian_c> doom_: hai fatto un po' un casino
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ctrl+alt+f2
<viruztanz> Ci sono
<doom_> cristian_c perche?
<viruztanz> Entro con giuseppe o temp
<cristian_c> viruztanz: fai il login
<viruztanz> Sempre con giuseppe
<viruztanz> Ci sono dentro
<cristian_c> doom_: hai una partizione di /boot separata e una partizione cifrata
<cristian_c> viruztanz: startx
<doom_> cristian_c ho fatto la scelta di cifrare tutto il disco per motivi personali
<viruztanz> Stessa cosa di prima... timeout in looking authority.....m
<cristian_c> doom_: il che ti porta diversi problemi
<caveat-> viruztanz: che ti dice? cat .Xauthority
<viruztanz> (viruztanz) Stessa cosa di prima... timeout in looking authority.....
<cristian_c> viruztanz: suggerisco di rimuovere l'utente temp
<viruztanz> Ok.... facciamolo
<doom_> cristian_c non ho mai avuto problemi anche quando usavo ubuntu invece che gnome
<viruztanz> Dimmi pure
<cristian_c> viruztanz: a te interessa solo recuperare i dati personali?
<viruztanz> Si
<viruztanz> Poi formatto
<cristian_c> viruztanz: allora fai prima ad avviarebla live
<doom_> cristian_c possibile che non ci sia un modo per riportare le finestre alla normale dimensione?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: così puoi accedere alle partizioni e copiare ciò che ti serve
<viruztanz> Non e possibile
<caveat-> viruztanz: non vuoi prima provare altre cose?
<viruztanz> Non ho i permessi x fare cosi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ?
<viruztanz> Ho gia provato mille volte
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sì che puoi
<viruztanz> Proviamole tutte ovvio
<caveat-> viruztanz: una digressione, ci stai?
<viruztanz> Cioe
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sei sicuro di aver provato da live?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: avvia una live
<caveat-> viruztanz: si`. ci stai, e` indolore
<viruztanz> Si.. solo che ubuntu e a 32bit in live
<viruztanz> Ok
<caveat-> viruztanz: sei pronto? La facciamo come se fossi io te stesso
<cristian_c> caveat-: non credo viruztanz abbia tempo da perdere
<viruztanz> Ma cosa
<caveat-> viruztanz: se hai un po' di fiducia e di tempo da perdere
<cristian_c> viruztanz: hai già il disco live?
<viruztanz> Si
<caveat-> viruztanz: dovresti prima dirmi se hai .Xuthority e mostrarCi il suo contenuto
<cristian_c> viruztanz: avvia la live e torna e chatta da live
<viruztanz> Con ubuntu a 32bit... io ho i sistema a 64 penso sia indifferente
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ma sì
<viruztanz> Ma non mi dava i permessi x accedere
<cristian_c> viruztanz: avvia subito
<caveat-> viruztanz: non aspetti?
<viruztanz> Possiamo riprovare se vuoi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: su su
<caveat-> viruztanz: vuoi provare?
<cristian_c> che nessuna notte è infinita
<caveat-> viruztanz: in un tempo determinato credo che ci si riesca, e` che mi incuriosisce
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ti si fa copiare tramite sudo cp e non dovrebbero esserci problemi di permessi
<viruztanz> Sono in live
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ottimo
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls /media
<cristian_c> viruztanz: sudo blkid
<cristian_c> !paste | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<viruztanz> Ok fatto
<cristian_c> doom_: se krabador ti ha suggerito il ripristino, suppongo fosse una soluzione corretta
<cristian_c> viruztanz: pastebinna
<cristian_c> viruztanz: per tua comodità, collegati in chat da quel pc
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/66N94I3
<viruztanz> Ah ok provo
<doom_> cristian_c non metto in dubbio quello che  mi ha suggerito krabador, pero non so come farlo e quello il problema
<cristian_c> viruztanz: è sda2?
<cristian_c> doom_: prima di tutto, c'è il problema della cifratura
<viruztanz> cristan?c eccomi da live
<cristian_c> doom_: puoi accedere alla partizione cifrata?
<viruztanz> dicevi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: è sda2?
<viruztanz> cosa
<viruztanz> scusa la mia ignoranza ma non capiscco
<doom_> cristian_c ora sono dentro al mio pc non sto usando la live
<cristian_c> viruztanz: http://imgur.com/66N94I3
<viruztanz> ok quindi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: è quella la partizione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sda2
<cristian_c> di cui vuoi salvare i dati
<viruztanz> penso di di quello e il mio disco da 500 giga
<cristian_c> viruztanz: bene
<viruztanz> ok
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls /media/ubuntu
<viruztanz> ok fatto
<cristian_c> doom_: v
<cristian_c> doom_: puoi togliere la cifratura?
<cristian_c> doom_: tanto devi ripristinare l'os
<doom_> cristian_c come?
<cristian_c> poi la rimetti una volta risolto
<cristian_c> doom_: puoi accedere ai file della partizione cifrata attualmente?
<doom_> cristian_c  si
<cristian_c> !paste | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> doom_: un secondo
<viruztanz> ?
<viruztanz> che fare ora
<cristian_c> viruztanz: pastebinna
<viruztanz> devo fare paste prima?
<viruztanz> poi pastebinna
<viruztanz> non sto capendo
<cristian_c> viruztanz: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<viruztanz> mmmmm
<viruztanz> cosa vuol dire pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<viruztanz> io sono sul terminale e vedo il mio disco
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ti ho chiesto soltanto di incollare il risultato sul servizio di paste chiamato pastebin
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ma hai letto il bot?
<viruztanz> si ora lo vist
<viruztanz> ho incollato quello che e sucito sul terminale
<viruztanz> uscito
<viruztanz> ora che fare
<cristian_c> doom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<viruztanz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15282938/
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -l /media/ubuntu/ d81c3434-3fa2-4287-b8c2-ccb04067dc2f
<cristian_c> viruztanz: incolla su pastebin il risultato
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -l /media/ubuntu/d81c3434-3fa2-4287-b8c2-ccb04067dc2f
<cristian_c> il secondo
<viruztanz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15282999/
<cristian_c> doom_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<doom_> cristian_c non ho dimistichezza con lunghe discussioni in inglese non capisco cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls -l /media/ubuntu/d81c3434-3fa2-4287-b8c2-ccb04067dc2f/home/giuseppe
<cristian_c> doom_: in sostanza, si tratta di disattivare la cifratura
<viruztanz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15283042/
<cristian_c> doom_: una volta fatto questo, se da live non compare l'opzione descritta nel wiki di ieri, è sufficiente scegliere 'Altro' e selezionare l'installazione nella partizione di ubuntu, senza mettere la spunta alla casella 'formattare'
<viruztanz> cristian c considera che ho un HD esterno pronto per copiare i file...
<doom_> cristian_c e poi posso riattivarla la cifratura?
<cristian_c> doom_: in questo modo verrà eseguito un ripristino di sistema, lasciando intatti i dati utente
<cristian_c> della tua home
<cristian_c> doom_: una volta ripristinato il sistema, certo che puoi
<cristian_c> doom_: nel wiki italiano c'è comunque una guida su come ottenere una 'cartella protetta' in modo di evitare di cifrare l'intero disco o partizione
<leo88> ciao
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ok, quindi il contenuto della cartella dell'ultimo comando è tutto quello che vuoi salvare?
<gunthan> salve a tutti
<viruztanz> cristian_c
<viruztanz> siiiiiii
<leo88> ciao
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ok
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ora procediamo con la copia
<doom_> cristian_c si lo so che cè anche la cifratura della home ma preferisco tenere il disco cifrato
<viruztanz> ok
<leo88> ciao
<cristian_c> viruztanz: dimmi il percorso della cartella di destinazione
<gunthan> ho un problema non riesco ad usare timvision per causa del silverlight avete qualche soluzione in merito?
<leo88> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cristian_c> viruztanz: quella del disco esterno
<cristian_c> !pipelight | gunthan
<ubot-it> gunthan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<leo88> per tim vision hai acceso il decoder
<cristian_c> doom_: nel senso, puoi cifrare le cartelle che ti pare
<cristian_c> doom_: cifrare l'intero disco potrebbe portare problemi
<cristian_c> a livello partizione intendo
<gunthan> no non il decoder
<leo88> quanti anni avete'
<doom_> cristian_c mai avuto problemi se non come questo caustao da me
<viruztanz> cristian
<viruztanz> sarebbe media ubuntu?
<cristian_c> leo88: 89
<cristian_c> 89 ani
<gunthan> provo con la guida vi riscrivo dopo
<doom_> crsitian_c _ *causato
<leo88> io 11
<cristian_c> viruztanz: il disco esterno è montato?
<viruztanz> si
<cristian_c> viruztanz: non lo vedo in /media
<leo88> la carta di tim vision?
<viruztanz> riesco a navgarci
<cristian_c> sdc, intendo
<viruztanz> lo montato ora
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls /media
<leo88> pene duro
<viruztanz> fatto
<leo88> o si
<cristian_c> !chat | leo88
<ubot-it> leo88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leo88> ok
<cristian_c> viruztanz: il pastw, come al solito
<viruztanz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15283172/
<viruztanz> si chiama disk
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ls /media/ubuntu
<viruztanz> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntugg> Ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando avvio Ubuntu Studio non visualizzo l'ambiente grafico come lo ripristino da terminale?
<leo88> ciao
<viruztanz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15283191/
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: e com'è successo?
<leo88> sapete craccare?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: vuoi salvare i dati nella cartella disk?
<leo88> si
<viruztanz> sii
<Ubuntugg> Ho installato 'ambiente grafico kubuntu, poi l'ho disattivato perché mi dava problemi e ora mi ritrovo con il desktop vuoto senza poter accedere a nulla nemmeno col mouse destro ne tastiera
<leo88> qhhcfhhmmmmmme
<leo88> sbvkbwiv
<leo88> avhwr
<leo88> awrv
<leo88> wfvc
<viruztanz> cristian_c che fare
<Ubuntugg> Ora sono su terminale tramite root e sono in chat da telefono, non posso nemmeno fare i paste
<cristian_c> viruztanz: digita: sudo cp -r /media/ubuntu/d81c3434-3fa2-4287-b8c2-ccb04067dc2f/home/giuseppe /media/ubuntu/disk
<cristian_c> viruztanz: cosa esce?
<viruztanz> niente
<viruztanz> forse sta copiando?
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: perché tramite root?
<doom_> cristian_c quindi che faccio?
<Ubuntugg> Cristian_c perché non posso utilizzare il PC da avvio normale, sono in avvio avanzato
<cristian_c> viruztanz: allora se non torna ancora il prompt, significa che sta lavorando
<viruztanz> mi lampeggia il rettangolino a capo
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: 'avvio avanzato'? O.o
<Ubuntugg> Dal grub
<viruztanz> nell har disck esterno ha creato la cartella giuseppe
<cristian_c> viruztanz: se hai molti dati da copiare, devi aspettare
<viruztanz> quindi sta copiando?
<viruztanz> ok
<viruztanz> sara un 100 giga
<cristian_c> O.o
<viruztanz> ci sentiamo piu tardi cristian?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: il disco esterno è capiente?
<viruztanz> 500 giga vuoto
<Ubuntugg> Come agisco?
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: uhm, la shell di grub?
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: e come ci s4i entrato?
<Ubuntugg> Si
<Ubuntugg> Da avvio avanzato
<Ubuntugg> Prima dell'avvio dei sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ok. Il disco esterno ha un led?
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: forsenon sei nel grub
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: una foto potrebbe aiutare
<Ubuntugg> Avviando il PC: alla scelta di quale sistema avviare, Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu/Ubuntu whit Linux 4.2.0-30-lowlatency (recovery mode)/root    passa a una Shell con privilegi di root
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: ok
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: non ho idea di come hai disattivato kubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntugg> Da un impostazione che imposti le app all'avvio, mi ricordo che aveva qualche tendina la finestra e l'ultima era quella dei driver aggiuntivi
<Ubuntugg> Da dove si tolgono anche i ppa bloccati
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: quindi, hai anche esperienza di ppa?
<viruztanz> si ha un led che sta lampeggiando..
<Ubuntugg> Brutta esperienza ahahah
<cristian_c> kubuntu desktop l'hai aggiunto tramite ppa?
<Ubuntugg> Se non ricordo male si
<cristian_c> viruztanz: quindi il disco sta lavorando, bene
<cristian_c> viruztanz: attendi la fine dell'operazione
<viruztanz> cristian_c ho dato una sbirciata nell hard disc e qualcosa di mio ce gia
<Ubuntugg> Era il plasma 5
<viruztanz> grazie mille cristian sei il numero 1
<cristian_c> viruztanz: poi apri il file manager e vedi se c'è la cartella giuseppe con tutti i tuoi dati personali
<cristian_c> ma alla fine però
<cristian_c> viruztanz: attenzione che i file potrebbero avere i permessi sbagliati
<cristian_c> e proprietario root
<viruztanz> cioe
<viruztanz> quindi?
<cristian_c> ma essendo ntfs non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: in ogni caso, ripristinato ubuntu, ricopii i dati e ripristini eventualmente i permessi
<guthan> ciao
<cristian_c> viruztanz: dovrebbe andare liscia
<viruztanz> vabbe io ho un altro pc a fianco a me con mint.. posso vedere da li se tutti i file ci sono e me li salvo
<viruztanz> ?
<guthan> ho installato pipelight secondo la guida ma quando apro la finestra guarda su tim vision mi esce sempre schermata di installare silverlight
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Ubuntugg
<ubot-it> Ubuntugg: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> viruztanz: lo vedi anche da live
<doom_> cristian_c devo eseguire questi comandi per smontare la cifratura? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15283390/
<viruztanz> appunto...
<cristian_c> te l'ho detto , basta aprire il disco esterno
<viruztanz> ok ma questi permessi eventualmente come dovreii riprendermeli
<Ubuntugg> Un modo per installare un altro ambiente grafico tipo gnome almeno si ripiglia sto PC?
<cristian_c> guthan: fai il test di silverlight come spiegato nella guida wiki pipelight
<cristian_c> viruztanz: è un problema successivo
<viruztanz> ok...
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ora non ti fasciare la testa, prima di rompertela
<viruztanz> okizzz
<guthan> si ho fatto ma non si vede immagine
<viruztanz> cristian ma xke ubuntu mi ha creato questo problema secondo te
<cristian_c> guthan: accertati di aver eseguito correttamente tutte le operazioni della guida
<cristian_c> guthan: e controlla la lista dei plugin nel browser
<viruztanz> e il caso che installi un altro sistema operativo? piu affidabile?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: non ho idea del perché ti sia successo
<guthan> che plugin dovrei trovare nella lista?
<cristian_c> ho visto soltanto che qualcuno ha pasticciato con gli utenti
<viruztanz> solitamente non crea questi problema.. io giravo una meraviglia con ubuntu
<cristian_c> viruztanz: e siccome a te era sufficiente salvare i dati...
<cristian_c> guthan: pipelight/silverlight
<cristian_c> guthan: about:pkugins
<cristian_c> guthan: about:plugins
<guthan> ok non ce sulla lista
<cristian_c> nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> guthan: allora non è installato e configurato correttamente
<viruztanz> cristian_c ci sentiamo dopo
<viruztanz> bye
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: ubuntu gnome non va bene?
<cristian_c> !derivate | Ubuntugg
<ubot-it> Ubuntugg: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<guthan> per bacco ho seguito la guida riprovo
<guthan> posso lasciare questa finestra aperta?
<cristian_c> doom_: non mi intendo di cifratura, ma credo potresti provare
<cristian_c> doom_: sempre che esista 'data' in /media altrimenti devi specificare la cartella giusta
<cristian_c> guthan: certo
<doom_> cristian_c e come faccio a sapere la cartella giusta?
<Ubuntugg> Si mi va bene come lo installo?
<cristian_c> doom_: credo venga spiegato precedentemente nella guida, con esempi
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: lo scarichi, non hai letto al link?
<cristian_c> Ubuntugg: ci sono i link ai download delle derivate 'ufficiali'
<guthan> cristian_c guarda ti incollo una cosa dimmi se e normale
<guthan> Recuperati 496 kB in 6s (81,4 kB/s)
<guthan> W: Impossibile recuperare http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Impossibile trovare la voce "main/binary-i386/Packages" nel file Release (voce in sources.list errata o file danneggiato)
<guthan> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mqchael/pipelight/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<guthan> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/mqchael/pipelight/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<guthan> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<guthan> Recuperati 496 kB in 6s (81,4 kB/s)
<Ubuntugg> Si ma non voglio reinstallare l'os
<Ubuntugg> Mi basta installare ambiente grafico
<guthan> ops scusate non so cosa ho combinato mi ha buttato fuori
<Ubuntugg> Se accedo come ospite ho notato che ho le barrw
<Ubuntugg> E i menu
<Ubuntugg> Quindi la cosa è reimpostabile anche sul mio utente deduco
<doom_> cristina_c ci provo come sta scritto altrimenti non vedo che ci sia scritto cosa fare per inserire la cartella giusta
<Ubuntugg> Cristian_c
<doom_> cristian_c devo usare sudo davanti al comando ?
<doom_> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15283648/
<guthan> cristian_c ho fatto ora quando faccio guarda apre la finestra carica il silverlight pero poi lo schermo mi rimane nero con buffering che non carica
<viruztanz> cristian_c quando la copia e stata completata il terminale mi dice qualcosa?
<guthan> cristian_c ci sei?
<guthan> torno dopo vado a cena
<fab87vr> buonasera a tutti!
<fab87vr> ho una domanda su unetbootin, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<guthan> ri salve
<viruztanz> cristan ci sei
<guthan> cristian_c ci sei?
<guthan> espongo il mio problema per chi mi volesse aiutare
<viruztanz> Non ce nessuno
<guthan> ho un abbonamento timvision in prova gratuita per farlo funzionare c'era bisogno il silverlight che ho installato tramite pipe ora quando premo su guarda apre la nuova finestra carica il silverlight ma il buffering resta morto non carica e quindi non parte il video
<jester-> !qaulcuno | viruztanz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<jester-> guthan: spe che rivato krabador
<guthan> ok
<jester-> guthan: hai aggiunto il ppa?
<doom_> krabador ci sei?
<guthan> ppa cosa è?
<jester-> guthan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<guthan> ho seguito la guida
<guthan> ok leggo
<jester-> le guide non ufficiali sarebbe meglio non seguirle
<krabador> doom_ , per cosa?
<guthan> lo switcher si lo installato e messo su win e firefox ho provato a cambiarlo ma non cambia niente carica silverlight ma non il buffering
<jester-> guthan: win?
<doom_> krabador ti ricordi il problema che ti parlavo ieri notte?
<krabador> per cui ti è stato consigliato il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<guthan> sullo switcher ho impostato windows e firefox
<doom_> Krabador esatto, ho provato ad avviare la live del mio sistema operativo, ma nella finestra di installazione mi dice che non cè nessun sistema
<krabador> doom_: scegli "altro" assegni la vecchia root
<jester-> guthan: hai fatto tutto passo passo secondo la guida wiki?
<doom_> krabador  ho il disco cifrato in LUKS
<krabador> doom_: NON setti la formattazione , e vai avanti tranquillo
<krabador> doom_: ahia
<jester-> eddai con le cifrature
<guthan> si ho fatto x bene infatti il silverlight carica ma dopo il buffering no
<viruztanz> Ragazzi un sistema operativo affidabile chu me lo consiglia
<krabador> doom_: mamovre casuali col sistema , e cifratura sono un mix letale
<jester-> guthan: provato con cromo?
<guthan> si pero riprovo magari mi va bene la seconda volta
<doom_> krabador secondo quanto detto da cristian_c dovrei disattivare la cifratura?
<guthan> jester- provato non va carica silverlight buffering bloccato
<krabador> doom_: fa una cosa, backuppa , e fa un ripristino senza cifratura
<doom_> krabador ho fatto un backup con deja
<doom_> krabador non so come si disattiva la cifratura
<jester-> guthan: non uso silver ma  è stato un po abbandonato infatti come vedi non è il plugin della casa ma un ripiego
<luo93> salve c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano con delle partizioni ntfs?
<krabador> doom_: disattivazione durante il ripristino
<guthan> si si lo so era solo per sfruttare i 6 mesi gratis e inconcepibile che ancora si usi silverlight quando hanno introdotto hml5
<krabador> luo93: dipende da cosa hai combinato
<doom_> krabador come?
<krabador> doom_: ma lo hai installato tu io sistema che hai martellato ?
<luo93> @krabador nulla è solo che ogni qual volta provo a montare le partizioni ntfs di windows mi da errore
<guthan> jester- quindi abbandono le speranze? o potrei provare qualche altra cosa
<doom_> krabador si che  l'ho installato io,installazione automatica
<guthan> krabador sai se ce sono altre soluzioni? hai letto che problema ho?
<doom_> krabador - questo e il mio disco http://postimg.org/image/npz5yvv2z/
<guthan> non ce piu nessuno?
<krabador> ecco, durante l'installazione , ti chiede di impostarla , nonla imposti , ed amen
<guthan> krabador sai se ci sono altre soluzioni per vedere la timvision per il silverlight ho installato silverlight tramite pipe ho installato lo switcher quando faccio guarda apre la nuova finestra carica il silverlight ma il buffering non carica sembra bloccato
<doom_> krabador che faccio?
<guthan> ce nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | guthan
<ubot-it> guthan: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guthan> ah ok siccome non vedevo scorrere la chat pensavo fossi out
<guthan> cristian_c scusami ma sarebbe una soluzione installare il doppio boot con windows per vedere la timvision?
<cristian_c> guthan: secondo me, il dual boot è buono per tantissime cose
<guthan> però ho hdd formattato tutto in ext4
<cristian_c> a prescindere dal problema specifico
<cristian_c> guthan: ripartizioni
<guthan> si puo liberare una parte del hdd formattata in ext4 e riformattarla x win
<cristian_c> sì
<guthan> hdd e in unica partizione
<guthan> con gparted?
<cristian_c> guthan: avvia la live, apri gparted e ridimension8
<cristian_c> i
<guthan> ok grazie provo a farlo domani e vi scrivo gia mi hai tolto un grande dubbio, non rischio di intaccare il sistema operativo vero?
<doom_> krabador perfavore mi indichi come devo fare?
<Carlin0> !tizio | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<doom_> Carlin0 se non hai visto la discussione di prima,stavo parlando con krabador e lui mi stava dando indicazioni
<cristian_c> doom_: ti ho suggerito di disattivare la cifratura perché c'è il rischio durante il ripristino che l'instapper non rilevi adeguatamente la partizione cifrata
<cristian_c> doom_: ma se scegliendo 'Altro' la partizione viene vista e il ripristino avviene correttamente, meglio
<guthan> grazie a tutti buona serata
<cristian_c> doom_: altrimenti backup come suggerito da krabador e rifai il tutto
<doom_> Cristian_c ho provato a disattivare come nella guida che mi hai indicato tu ma non lo trova
<cristian_c> doom_: questa m'era sfuggita: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbiquityEncryptedFilesystems
<doom_> Cristian_c ma non c'è una guida in italiano?
<doom_> non vorrei reinstallare
<viruztanz> Ciao
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, volendo far un dual boot uefi c'è ancora il vecchio discorso che windows deve stare nei primi x settori/cilindri/etc o posso indifferentemente installare prima ubuntu e poi win, e viceversa?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: scaricato?
<cristian_c> doom_: non credo ve ne sia una ufficiale adeguata in italiano
<doom_> cristian_c non riesco a capire tutto dell'inglese
<cristian_c> doom_: da quel che ho capito, da live, usi cryptsetup
<doom_> Cristian_c comunque i backup da quando ho ubuntu gnome li ho fatti ogni settimana con deja dup
<cristian_c> doom_: allora potresti provare con quelli, in alternativa
<cristian_c> una specie di punti di ripristino
<viruztanz> Si si
<viruztanz> Ho formattato e ho rimesso ubuntu
<cristian_c> doom_: se ne hai di precedenti al fattaccio, potresti usare quelli
<viruztanz> I file li apre non mi chiede permessi o altro
<cristian_c> viruztanz: ubuntu gnome non ti piaceva?
<viruztanz> Ubuntu unity avevo e ho rimesso
<cristian_c> lol
<doom_> cristian_c ci ho provato con il ripristino ma e uguale
<cristian_c> doom_: mi riferisco a deja-dup
<viruztanz> Tu che sismeta mi consigli
<viruztanz> Sistema
<cristian_c> viruztanz: è una questione di guati
<cristian_c> guati
<cristian_c> viruztanz: plasma 5 non è ancora pronto
<cristian_c> per le masse
<viruztanz> E x gusti io sto bene coj unity xo non voglio ritrovarmi in questo casino
<doom_> Cristian_c si ho capito l'ho fatto ieri ma non ho risolto niente,ho ancora le finestre e le icone grandi
<cristian_c> viruztanz: se non tocchi nulla, difficilmente ti troverai in un 'casino' del genere
<viruztanz> Debian mint fedora.... questi come sono
<cristian_c> doom_: 'fatto ieri'
<viruztanz> Io noj ho toccato nulla x ritrovarmi cosi....
<cristian_c> doom_: i backup di deja-dup a quando risalgono?
<viruztanz> Scarico da torrent irc  e amule
<cristian_c> viruztanz: qualcuno ha toccato gli utenti
<cristian_c> su questo c'è poco da discutere
<viruztanz> Boh e chi
<cristian_c> -,-
<viruztanz> Ahaha
<viruztanz> Tu che s.o. usi
<doom_> Cristian_ 7giorni fa e ora ho fatto un altro backup perche l'ho impostato ogni settimana
<cristian_c> !chat | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<viruztanz> Cosa?
<viruztanz> Devo cambiare chat?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ufficiale a ubuntu
<cristian_c> che è loggato
<cristian_c> quindi, lasciamo il log pulito
<cristian_c> doom_: e il casino quando è successo?
<viruztanz> Ok
<doom_> cristian_ieri quando ho iniziato a scrivere
<cristian_c> viruztanz: se hai domande e richieste tecniche di supporto, domanda pure
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto...
<cristian_c> doom_: e quindi come hai ripristinato il backup di una settimana fa?
<viruztanz> X il momento no... grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> di niente
<doom_> cristian da deja dup  ho selezionato ripristina
<doom_> e ho scelto il ripristino del 25 febbraio
<Carlin0> ma che è ? win ?
<cristian_c> doom_: una domanda: il backup riguarda solo la home o tutto il filesystem / ?
<doom_> cristian _c Home
<cristian_c> doom_: ah, bene, quindi non te ne fa niente
<cristian_c> *fai
<cristian_c> il danno è sicuramente fuori dalla home
<doom_> cristian_ c e quindi?
<cristian_c> doom_: fossi in te, evitando di sbatterci la capoccia
<cristian_c> considerando il fatto che sei in difficoltà con il wiki in inglese
<cristian_c> io andrei di backup
<cristian_c> e ripartizionerei
<cristian_c> doom_: così risparmi le energie
<cristian_c> mi sembra la via più brutale, ma più veloce
<cristian_c> e semplice
<doom_> cristian _c ripartizion manualmente? perche questa cifratura l'ho fatta in automatico
<doom_> cristian_c ripartizionare cioe devo reinstalalre sulla stessa partizione? quella di root?
<cristian_c> doom_: ripartizionare significa eliminare la /boot, la swap e la partizione criptata
<cristian_c> ecco perché parlo di backup dei dati
<doom_> cristian_c  pero io rivogllo il disco cifrato
<krabador> doom_: cerca di volere cose che puoi gestire
<doom_> e con la parizione manuale non sono riuscito a cifrare il disco per questo ho scelto il partizionamento automatico
<krabador> la cifratura su linux è un casino.
<doom_> krabador  non ho mai avuto problemi con la cifratura,al contrario con la cifratura delle cartelle ho avuto problemi
<krabador> doom_: non hai mai avuto problemi fino ad adesso
<krabador> che non sai gestirla
<doom_> krabador il problema e  derivato che io ho ingrandito le finestre da tweak tool e non dipende dalla cifratura
<doom_> il problema e li
<jester-> doom_: cifratura in linux va a bottane spesso e volentieri, poi ugnuno seglie di tribolare come crede
<krabador> ah, ok , allora perché sei qui a chiedere come ripristinare un l'installazione cifrata?
<krabador> doom_: risolvi il problema, no ?
<doom_> krabador io voglio risolvere il problema  pero dopo voglio cifrare  il disco perchè ci tengo ai miei dati e se mi portano via il pc, almeno non possono avere l'accesso al disco
<doom_> quindi faccio il backup di tutto il discoP
<krabador> non devi spiegare perchè sei qui, ma capire che ti conviene configurare cose che puoi gestire
<krabador> la cifratura va saputa gestire
<krabador> se non l'hai mai toccata , non l'hai mai gestita
<krabador> ovvio che "non ho mai avuto problemi" .
<doom_> krabador - si hai ragione,e come dici tu ho preso a martellate il sistema,pero se non andavo a smanettare li non avevo problemi
<doom_> krabador ho un backup completo di quando avevo installato ubuntu 14.04,  prima che  decidessi di passare a gnome
<doom_> lo feci da terminale con l'aiuto del forum di ubuntu
<doom__> quindi che faccio?
<krabador> doom__, ripristinare da backup, se è vecchio, tanto vale reinstallare, e riconfigurare il sistema per il tuo uso, il tempo è probabilmente anche inferiore ,e la procedura è piu' efficace
<doom__> krabador quindi non ho scelta devo reinstallare.. ma nel backup con deja mi ha  copiato tutte le cartelle della home giusto,anche quelle di impostazione di thunderbird e altri programmi?
<krabador> doom__, dipende da come l'hai impostato
<krabador> di base backuppa la home, in cui dentro ci sono i dati dei vari software
<cristian_c> doom__: per l'archivio di mail, fai un backup specifico
<cristian_c> e appunto stando le mail nella home...
<doom__> krabador e nella nuova installazione con deja posso ripristinare le impostazioni?
<krabador> doom__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0Dup#Cartelle   --- > dipende da cosa era settato qui, quando è stato eseguito
<nickpensato> buona sera ho riscontrato che dopo aver fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti il sistema ha rallentato molto, andando a vedere il monitor di sistema ho visto che solo firefox superava il giga di memoria e la cpu con i quattro processori ha picchi che si alternano fino al 100%  e "stranamente" la ventola inizia a sentirsi eccessivamente. qualcuno sa cosa p
<nickpensato> uò essere successo? grazie
<krabador> nickpensato, carica un kernel precedente, osserva comportamenti analoghi
<nickpensato> ma è dovuto agli aggiornamenti?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-05
<krabador> se non provi non sai
<nickpensato> come faccio a sapere quale caricare?
<krabador> dal numero.
<nickpensato> e come faccio?
<krabador> precedente = antecedente all'ultimo
<nickpensato> si ma io non ho aggiornato il kernel
<krabador> seconda opzione dall'alto, di grub, e poi guardi il numero
<krabador> nickpensato, e ti sparano ad un parente se lo fai ?
<krabador> se carichi un kernel precedente?
<nickpensato> non so come si fa, pero a sparare me la cavo discretamente
<krabador> seconda opzione dall'alto, di grub, e poi guardi il numero
<krabador> all'accensione.
<nickpensato> ma il grub qual è?
<krabador> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<nickpensato> ah quindi devo riavviare?
<krabador> da quanto tempo usi ubuntu ?
<nickpensato> un anno circa, ma in ore circa 20
<krabador> allora non è abbastanza per diagnosticare "logorii" o "miglioramenti", di un sistema.
<nickpensato> e come la risolvo allora?
<nickpensato> la diagnosi è questa
<nickpensato> perchè prima non lo faceva
<krabador> nickpensato, ce la fai  a fare quanto suggerito ?
<nickpensato> no
<nickpensato> se puoi essere piu dettagliato per un principiante
<nickpensato> sarebbe meglio
<krabador> nickpensato, segnati quello che ho detto, parlane con un amico un po' piu' esperto, vedi se ci riesce lui a caricarti un kernel precedente
<nickpensato> non ho amici, sono tutti morti di lupara
<nickpensato> ahahah
<krabador> nickpensato, piu' dettagliato di quello che ti ho detto, solo una persona che preme i tasti al posto tuo
<krabador> !chat | nickpensato
<ubot-it> nickpensato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> nickpensato, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> !log | nickpensato
<ubot-it> nickpensato: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nickpensato> e quindi?
<nickpensato> l'ho aperto
<krabador> ti è stato risposto, rileggi, prova, se hai problemi chiedi
<jester-> nickpensato: in pratica è un documento
<nickpensato> sono le conversazioni fatte, e io che dovrei fare?
<nickpensato> leggerle tutte
<nickpensato> ??
<krabador> nickpensato, rimanere serio, e non sparare cazzate
<nickpensato> sono serio
<krabador> come hai appena fatto, e rileggere cose che possono non esserti state chiare, che ti sono state dette
<krabador> cosa che puoi anche fare con lo stesso browser , e/o la rotella del mouse
<nickpensato> passare al kernel precedente?
<Alter> salve
<Alter> vorrei creare una chiave usb per il mio ubuntu 15.10
<Alter> cosa posso usare
<krabador> !usbwin | Alter
<ubot-it> Alter: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !usb | Alter
<ubot-it> Alter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> Alter, se hai ubuntu e vuoi creare una pendrive di ubuntu, non puoi usare "creatore dischi d'avvio"
<nickpensato> scusa krabador ora ho capito!
<nickpensato> una volta che carico il kerner recovery che dovrebbe succedere?
<nickpensato> krabador
<Alter> ok ty della risposta
<Alter> e invece la mia gtx750 posso scaricare i driver madre dalle repository?
<flyback> anyone here willing to join undernet help someone named skydos connect to this network so he can get help
<flyback> I only know english
<SkyDoS> Salve a tutti c'è nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> sjno
<mikehemp> ciao, ho appena installato kubuntu, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per aggiornare i driver della scheda wifi
<Carlin0> mikehemp,  e perchè ?
<mikehemp> ciao Carlino, perche noto che rispetto a windows ha perso di molto nel segnale... quindi presumo che se trovassi i suoi driver funzionerebbe decisamente meglio...
<mikehemp> oltretutto devo anche cambiare le opzioni di inserimento della tastiera... siamo alle solite
<Carlin0> se il wifi funziona io non lo toccherei , poi fai tu
<mikehemp> ci deve essere qualcos che non va... monto una nvidia600 con uscita audio integrata, e anche in questo caso l-audio esce dal case e non dal cavo
<rambo1> buongiorno ragazzi
<rambo1> posso chedervi un aiutohttp://imgur.com/xIxLOyX?
<rambo1> http://imgur.com/xIxLOyX
<rambo1> hoacceso il pc ed era cosi
<rambo1> è possibile he sia perche ho rimosse molte linux-image l'altro giorno con purge?
<Carlin0> rambo1, hai provato a premere esc ?
<rambo1> si si spegen per poi riacendersi sulla stessa schermata
<rambo1> come un riavvio
<Carlin0> quello è il bios rambo1
<rambo1> vuol dire che è un problema di hardware?
<Carlin0> non saprei
<Carlin0> rambo1, hai uefi ?
<rambo1> no cos'è?
<Carlin0> rambo1, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<rambo1> ok ci provo grazie!
<akis24> rambo1:  hai usato l'opzione " mem test "  per avviare   spegni il pc e riavvia  .. prima spegni e all'avvio di grub controlla che voce è selezionata  usa la prima voce di grub per avviare ..
<rambo1> comunque non ho grub ma xbost
<rambo1> xboost
<rambo1> non mi premette di selezionare nulla al'inizio va dritto al memtest
<rambo1> sto scaricando boot repair su suggerimento di carin ra
<rambo1> carlino ora
<akis24> hai scheda asrock ?
<rambo1> si
<rambo1> ho asrock
<krabador> rambo1, cosa hai contro gli altri 3 ?
<rambo1> gli altri 3 cosa?
<rambo1> di film?
<rambo1> il mio preferito e
<rambo1> è il terzo. il più goliardico
<manu93> Ciao a tutti =)
<manu93> Vorrei effettuare l'avanzamento da Ubuntu 14.10 a ubuntu 15.04 e ho provato a seguire questa procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/...mentoVivid
<manu93> Tuttavia, al passaggio 5 (In Gestore aggiornamenti, fare clic su Verifica per controllare la disponibilità di nuovi aggiornamenti.) non riesco proprio a capire come verificare e quindi non so proseguire, dato che non posso fare clic su verifica in quanto non c'è quel tasto.
<manu93> Sapreste darmi delle dritte? Oppure mi conviene installare da CD perchè il sistema 14.10 non supporta nemmeno più l'avanzamento?
<manu93> Grazie=)
<krabador> manu93, 14.10 e 15.04 sono entrambe non supportate
<manu93> Perfetto, grazie =)
<krabador> manu93, scarica 15.10 , fa partire l'installazione e segui la procedura di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | manu93
<ubot-it> manu93: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<manu93> Meglio fare il salvare i dati immagino
<manu93> Grazie mille del consiglio ;)
<krabador> manu93, la procedura di ripristino non cancella la home
<manu93> Perfetto!!! Ora mi leggo quello che mi avete mandato! Mi avete fatto un favore!!!
<krabador> manu93, se fai partire l'installazione di 15.10, selezioni "altro" quando chiede dove installare, selezioni la vecchia root, NON selezioni la formattazione, fai praticamente la stessa cosa.
<manu93> ok, va bene ;)
<maugrifo> ciao a tutti
<maugrifo> volevo sapere se le schede madri serie ASUS B150 sono pienamente compatibili con ubuntu
<Mwwe> salve ragazzi
<Mwwe> vorrei installare il software della casa madre per la mia GTX750 posso farlo_
<Mwwe> ?
<krabador> Mwwe, certo, puoi installarli tramite la finestra driver aggiuntivi
<mike-kb-hemp> sono di nuovo qui... confermo di avere problemi sia con i driver di scheda video (nvidia600) e scheda wireless (tplink), ho provato diverse soluzioni tra i driver forniti per la scheda video da kubuntu ma nessuno permette al segnale audio di uscire correttamente in digitale
<mike-kb-hemp> in oltre ora non visualizzo più nemmeno il widget della connessione alla rete, e la navigazione risulta molto lenta
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, kubuntu quale ^
<krabador> ?
<mike-kb-hemp> ho scaricato l'ultima versione, devo capire come vedere quale
<mike-kb-hemp> plasma 5.4.2
<krabador> maugrifo, gli ultimissimi chipset ci mettono un po' di tempo ad essere perfettamente supportati in linux. il b150 di intel, fino ad settembre dell'anno scorso palesava problemi di supporto audio, che possono essere stati risolti nei kernel successivi. Scarica 15.10 , fa una pendrive, mandala in boot in sesssione di prova, e puoi verificare se tutto viene visto correttamente al primo colpo
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, kubuntu , da quando ha kde 5 , ha parecchi problemi, dovuti alla totale immaturità di kde5
<krabador> problematiche in parte risolte con kde 5.5 che non è dentro kubuntu 15.10
<mike-kb-hemp> quindi mi rimane solo attendere o installare una versione meno recente?!
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, ti sconsiglierei di usare kde, in qualsiasi distro linux, al momento
<krabador> kde non è l'unico ambiente grafico in linux, ed al momento non è certo quello che sta andando meglio
<mike-kb-hemp> ottimo... comunque ho visto che nvidia rilascia i driver aggiornati per la mia scheda, ho gia fatto il download
<mike-kb-hemp> se caricassi quelli non migliorerebbe la situazione? magari disattivando nuveao
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, in ubuntu conviene installare quelli pacchettizzati per la distro, che installi tramite la finestra di driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, il driver nvidia di nvidia, va sicuramente meglio per supportare la scheda
<krabador> ma per altre problematiche di kde, non c'entra niente
<krabador> a meno che non sono problematiche di kde legate al dialogo con la scheda video, ed il driver nouveau
<mike-kb-hemp> ok, eventualmente se voglio lancialrlo manualmente come posso fare?
<krabador> "manualmente" ?
<krabador> cosa ?
<mike-kb-hemp> .run, mi chiede come aprirlo...
<mike-kb-hemp> il pacchetto dei driver
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, ho capito che l'hai scaricato, ma installa quello ufficiale della distro
<mike-kb-hemp> ce ne sono 4 o 5 giusto? li ho già provati se sono quelli che intendiù
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, di tutti quelli che possono apparire "nvidia proprietario testato" è quello che va installato
<mike-kb-hemp> no, proprietario testato non l ho trovato da nessuna parte!
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, va nella finestra driver aggiuntivi,fa uno screenshot
<mike-kb-hemp> se io vado in gestore driver
<krabador> !image | mike-kb-hemp
<ubot-it> mike-kb-hemp: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mike-kb-hemp, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<mike-kb-hemp> mi sono perso....
<krabador> rileggi con calma
<mike-kb-hemp> niente guarda... ti ringrazio... non ho tutto questo tempo purtroppo
<mike-kb-hemp> ho un sito e devo stare dietro a quello, mi occorre troppo tempo
<mike-kb-hemp> grazie mille davvero!
<Nicola> Buongiorno
<Nicola> qual'è il miglior modo per eliminare ubuntu?
<krabador> tra quali ?
<Nicola> tra quelli che sapete in realtà
<krabador> ti serve una lezione a tema, o hai un contesto da proporre?
<Nicola> credo di aver fatto un po di errori nell'installarlo e ora non riesco in alcun modo a collegarmi ad una rete wifi su Ubuntu
<krabador> Nicola, la wireless funzionava ?
<Nicola> sì
<Nicola> e ora sono su Windows che funziona ancora
<krabador> e tra quando funzionava ed il momento in cui non ha piu' funzionato, è successo qualcosa ?
<Nicola> sì abbastanza
<krabador> cosa ?
<Nicola> tre la etante ho eliminato la partizione di ubuntu e mi sono ritrovato il computer bloccato dal grub, ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu, sono passato anche a diversi aggiornamenti per vedere se era un errore magari della versione
<Nicola> scusa l'inizio era "tra le tante"
<krabador> "<Nicola> tre la etante ho eliminato la partizione di ubuntu" ---> come pretendi che si connetta ad una rete wifi, allora ?
<Nicola> eh lo so che il problema sia insito
<krabador> e allora ?
<Nicola> per questo non ho chiesto come fare a connetterlo ma come ad eliminarlo
<Nicola> per poi poterlo reinstallare in maniera più pulita
<krabador> Nicola, puoi reinstallarlo direttamente.,
<krabador> una delle opzioni di installazione, è la sovrascrittura del precedente rilevato, che, se hai cancellato la partizione, non verrà rilevato
<Nicola> c'ho provato in questo modo ma ancora lo stesso problema
<Nicola> selezionando magari l'opzione di installazione "cancella disco" potrebbe magari cambiare qualcosa?
<krabador> al che , selezioni l'opzione "altro" , selezioni la partizione precedentemente occupata da ubuntu, ed avrai l'opzione di dual boot di nuovo
<krabador> Nicola, ti ho chiesto, prima, se ha mai funzionato il wifi in ubuntu
<krabador> perchè le broadcom, se non le installi a mano, dopo l'installazione di ubuntu , tramite cavo lan, o installazione statica dei pacchetti driver, non vanno
<Nicola> eh sì una volta
<krabador> se hai una broadcom, e non andava il wifi, e credi che ubuntu non funzioni , è semplicemente normale.
<Nicola> quindi dici che prima dovrei provare a collegare il computer con il router? però come mai la prima volta si collegò subito durante l'installazione
<krabador> Nicola, carica un supporto di installazione di ubuntu, in sessione live , ovvero "prova ubuntu senza installare" , collegati ad un cavo lan, ed entra qui
<krabador> in questo modo, in base all'hardware rilevato, possiamo fare considerazioni concrete
<Nicola> va bene ci provo!
<Nicola> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<Nicola> per "entra qui" intendi di tornare sulla chat giusto?
<krabador> s
<krabador> i
<krabador> si
<Nicola> e farlo con la versione di ubuntu già installata non è la stessa cosa?
<krabador> Nicola, se esiste una versione ubuntu installata, è uguale.
<Nicola> ah ok
<Nicola> allora faccio come mi hai detto tu
<krabador> Nicola, ho i messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente qui in canale
<Nicola> ah scusa
<Nicola> allora ho fatto come hai detto e ti scrivo da ubuntu quindi ha funzionato
<Nicola> ora cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> Nicola, bene, allora apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> premuti insieme
<Nicola> sì
<krabador> poi scrivi, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit , invio
<krabador> produrrà un link, incollalo qui
<Nicola> non mi fa inserire il secondo comando
<krabador> Nicola, il primo installa il software pastebinit
<krabador> una volta finito, puoi mettere il secondo
<krabador> Nicola, in assenza di problemi, il primo fa in un attimo
<Nicola> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Nicola> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Nicola> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Nicola> sudo apt-get install pastebini
<Nicola> *pastebinit
<krabador> Nicola, ma sei qui da sessione di prova o da sistema installato ?
<Nicola> istallato
<Nicola> installato
<krabador> Nicola, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando ?
<Nicola> 15.10
<krabador> Nicola, software-properties-gtk , invio
<krabador> aprirà una finestra, seleziona tutte le voci tranne source/sorgente, e togli la spunta dalla voce cdrom
<krabador> chiudi la finestra correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Nicola> ok fatto tutto
<Nicola> mi ha dato un link te lo incollo?
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante dell'ultimo comando
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291934/
<krabador> Nicola, hai una BCM43227 , una broadcom, wireless
<Nicola> scusa ma è una domanda?
<krabador> le domande hanno "?" se non mi sbaglio,no  ?  :D
<Nicola> ahah sì infatti
<krabador> Nicola, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> con questo vediamo per filo e per segno di che modello si tratta, per vedere come puo' essere sfruttata
<krabador> in ubuntu
<Nicola> scusa allora la domanda
<Nicola> ok
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15291996/
<krabador> Nicola, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<Nicola> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Nicola> è la risposta al comando
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> Nicola, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> quando ha finito di installare questo pacchetto .
<Nicola> e torno in chat?
<krabador> sisi
<Nicola> krabador ho fatto quello che hai detto
<krabador> Nicola, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Nicola> enp2s0f0  no wireless extensions.
<Nicola> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292105/
<krabador> Nicola, allora, la scheda è a/b/g , come modalità wireless, se la connessione domestica è n, non si potrà connettere
<krabador> puoi verificarlo controllando le impostazioni del router
<Nicola> come?
<LUBUNTU> ciao a tutti
<Guest51452> ciao a tutti
<krabador> Nicola, sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan | pastebinit
<Guest51452> potrei sapere se la live di lubuntu funziona anche quando il pc è sprovvisto di hd?
<krabador> !ciao | Guest51452
<ubot-it> Guest51452: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest51452> grazie
<krabador> Guest51452, hai intenzione di usare lubuntu in un sistema senza hd ?
<Nicola> krabador in pratica non potrò mai connettere il computer alla rete se è come dici tu?
<Guest51452> no, sto cercando di capire il problema del mio computer e vorrei installare un os sul mio pc, preferibilmente lubuntu
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292158/ , krabador
<krabador> Nicola, di tutte le reti che sono state rilevate, quale è la tua ?
<krabador> Guest51452, ed una volta capito il problema, vuoi installarlo senza hd ?
<Nicola> quali reti rilevate?
<Guest51452> assolutamente no
<krabador> Nicola, apri il link prodotto dal comando
<Guest51452> ho 3 hd usati sulla mia scrivania
<Guest51452> e a me sembrano tutti e 3 funzionanti
<krabador> Guest51452, la sessione live, di qualsiasi distro linux, viene caricata in ram
<Guest51452> il messaggio di errore che ottengo quando collego un hd e quando non lo collego è sempre la stesso
<Guest51452> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292175/
<Nicola> krabador è Telecom 53173345
<Guest51452> mi stavo chiedendo se fosse possibile escludere l'hd tra le possibili cause di malfunzionamento
<krabador> Nicola, perfetto, allora è rilevata, prova a connettertici, tramite il task di rete, in alto a destra
<Guest51452> ho provato a mettere la ram su un altro pc e sembra funzionare quindi mi sento di escludere la ram
<Guest51452> il pc si accende e gira così escluderei l'alimentatore
<Guest51452> escluderei anche gli hd perché collegandoli ad un altro pc sono riuscito a leggerli senza problemi
<krabador> Guest51452, i dischi li attacchi a pc spento, vero?
<Guest51452> escluderei anche i lettori dvd perché ne ho provati ben 3, possibile che siano tutti e 3 guasti? direi di no dato che tutti mi fanno lo stesso difetto
<Guest51452> (certo)
<krabador> Guest51452, di che motherboard parliamo ?
<Guest51452> la scheda video non credo perché se fosse guasta non vedrei neppure le scritte bianche
<krabador> Guest51452, rispondi per favore
<Guest51452> io penso che i problemi siano da ricercarsi nella scheda madre o nelle impostazioni del bios di cui sono poco esperto
<Guest51452> un secondo e te lo dico
<Guest51452> sulla scatola ho letto "asus k8v se"
<Guest51452> anzi no, scusa, c'è ancora un pezzzo: "asus k8v se deluxe"
<krabador> Guest51452, ha quasi l'età per votare, possono essere partiti i condensatori ed altri componenti
<krabador> fattene una ragione
<Nicola> krabador stacco il cavo lan e provo a connettermici allora
<krabador> Nicola, bene
<Guest51452> come posso aggiornare il bios?
<vince> ciao, sto installando ubuntu su questo pc ma non mi da l opzione installa a fianco a windows vista...
<krabador> !chat | Guest51452
<ubot-it> Guest51452: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxleo> salve ho un problema con xubuntu posso chiedere aiuto?
<krabador> Guest51452, questo canale non un è un canale di assistenza tecnica generica
<krabador> !ciao | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> maxleo, chiedi
<Guest51452> ok provo di la, grazie
<Guest51452> spero di avere presto il mio lubuntu funzionante
<Guest51452> grazie e buona giornata
<maxleo> ho installato xubunto su un mio vecchio pc ha sempre funzionato ma ora dopo un aggiornamento  con il mio account non mi fa vedere le icone del desktop  mentre con guest posso acceder
<vince> qualcuno e disponibile per darmi una mano all installazione?
<gigirock> !installazione | vince
<ubot-it> vince: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vince> gigirock: grazie, l ho gia installato parecchie volte Ubuntu, pero su questo pc non mi da l opzione installa a fianco a windows..
<krabador> vince, c'è uefi ?
<krabador> !uefi | vince
<ubot-it> vince: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vince> krabador: ha il bios, l altro sistema operativo e windows vista
<krabador> vince, se ci sono 4 partizioni primarie, non appare l'opzione
<krabador> verifica quante partizioni ci sono nel disco
<Nicola> krabador è fatta!
<gigirock> chi ? Nicola
<krabador> Nicola, molto bene :D
<Nicola> ahah sei un genio!
<vince> krabador: a video ne mostra 2, ma dall installazione da sda1, 2, 3 e 4.. ne posso ridimensionare solo una cioe la 3
<krabador> se ce ne sono 4 primarie non se ne possono proprio creare altre
<krabador> ne va tolta una, rifatta estesa, con dentro piu' partizioni. Nelle estese si possono creare partizioni all'interno
<Nicola> krabador allora abbiamo fatto tutto noi?
<Kekko> Salve a tutti
<Kekko> ragazzi, gentilmente mi servirebbe una mano veloce.. :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<maxleo> ciao avviando xubuntu con il mio account non riesco ad accedere ai programmi mentre se accedo con guest si .Come posso risolvere?
<Kekko> buongiorno
<jester-> maxleo: non accedi in che senso
<vince> krabador: ok, quindi ho una partizione da 153gb per windows e una vuota da 143gb, le altre due sono di sistema. Come faccio a ridurre la partizione di windows per conferire a ubuntu la parte che tolgo a windows piu quella libera?
<krabador> Nicola, in questa ubuntu adesso funziona il wifi, se il problema pricipale era quello adesso funziona tutto
<Kekko> sto creando uno script per installare automaticamente un programma, via bash, come posso fargli eseguire "apt-get instal xxx "
<Kekko> penso debba scaricare uno script esterno...
<krabador> vince, se vuoi ridimensionare, una delle 4 partizioni per metterci ubuntu dentro, non potrai mai farlo, perchè non si possono avere piu' di 4 primarie
<Kekko> stavo pensando di fargli scaricare il pacchetto tramite repo privata
<maxleo> mi dà solo l'immagine dello sfondo, nessuna icona ed è impossibile impartire alcun comando
<krabador> ed ubuntu va in partizione
<Nicola> allora grazie mille veramente! buona fortuna krabador
<Kekko> qualcuno ha un idra?
<Kekko> *idea
<jester-> !chat | Kekko
<ubot-it> Kekko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Nicola, a te, buon sistema ;)
<Kekko> questo e supporto di ubuntu
<jester-> maxleo: cosa hai fatto prima che si sminchiasse
<krabador> maxleo, ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<vince> krabador: capito, quindi ne devo formattare per forza una, fonderla con quella vuota e installare ubuntu in quella?
<maxleo> un aggiornamento
<gigirock> Kekko, semplice aggiungi una riga con sudo apt-get install pacchetto , e il sistema chiede la password
<jester-> maxleo: mi sa che hai caterva di ppa
<Kekko> io ho Debian 7 server
<Kekko> e su un server di test di restituisce errore
<maxleo> scusami che cosa significa
<jester-> Kekko: aaah allora joina #debian-it che noi non sacciamo di debian
<Kekko> okay
<Kekko> "joina"
<Kekko> joina is the new petalosoù
<jester-> maxleo: stai dal pc in questione?
<maxleo> si
<maxleo> con guest
<krabador> vince, ne va tolta una, rifatta estesa, con dentro piu' partizioni. Nelle estese si possono creare partizioni all'interno
<krabador> ed installare ubuntu li dentro
<jester-> maxleo: terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<vince> krabador: capito, come faccio?
<jester-> !paste | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vince, manda un'immagine del tuo gparted
<vince> krabador: gparted sarebbe la schermata in cui fa vedere come sono le partizioni?
<krabador> !image | vince
<ubot-it> vince: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vince, da sesssione di prova ubuntu, carichi gparted
<krabador> ti connetti qui, con un cavo lan
<maxleo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292525/
<jester-> maxleo: terminale: anche  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gigirock> vince, anche sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit fa il lavoro
<vince> krabador: ok ho fatto lo screenshot ora carico l immagine..
<vince> gigirock: ok, se no riesco faccio cosi
<krabador> vince, imgur
<maxleo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292560/
<vince> krabador: ci mette un po a caricare il sito..
<jester-> maxleo: terminale: scusa   ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<DavideASD> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare come installare un programma ?
<jester-> lol
<maxleo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292582/
<jester-> DavideASD: non ancora scoperto software center  e apt & dpkg ?
<DavideASD> intendi per caso: Ubuntu software center?
<DavideASD> apt & dpkg non so cosa sia...
<gigirock> DavideASD, che programma vuoi installare su che os ?
<jester-> maxleo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester->     incolla pure qui ch è poco
<maxleo> xfce
<DavideASD> @gigirock avevo intenzione di installare eclipse e telegram per ubuntu 15.10
<gigirock> !info telegram
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in wily
<jester-> maxleo: sicuro che è successo dopo aggiornamento e non per qualche altra manovra?
<gigirock> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<gigirock> DavideASD, per eclipse apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get install eclipse
<jester-> maxleo: non è che hai finito il disco?
<maxleo> dopo che mi dava questo problema ho provato a rinstallare xubuntu
<jester-> maxleo: dovrebbe essere un danno nella home
<maxleo> è possibile
<jester-> una impstazione bislacca
<DavideASD> d'accordo gigirock, grazie. ora provo
<DavideASD> e per quanto riguarda telegram? ho già scaricato il pacchetto dal sito ufficiale
<maxleo> come faccio a liberare spazio prendendo da un'altra partizione del disco?
<jester-> maxleo: fa vedere   df -h
<vince> krabador: il sito non va, ti scrivo qui cosa esce in gparted.. sda1 ntfs pqservice size 12,8used 9,22gb, sda2 con punto esclamativo rosso ntfs size 142,64gb used ---, sda3 ntfs Data size 138,11gb used 211mb, sda4 ntfs (spazio vuoto) size 4,54gb used used 2,70
<maxleo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15292659/
<jester-> maxleo: come vedi hai finito lo spazio
<vince> krabador: e l-ultima unallocated size 1mb
<jester-> hai una partizione della bambola
<vince> krabador: colonna flags in ordine di sda sono diag boot (vuoto) diag (vuoto)
<maxleo> ok come faccio ora?
<jester-> maxleo: devi avviare da recovery--> abilitare la rete al menu--> andare in root--> apt-get clean      poi apt-get autoremove
<gigirock> DavideASD, aspe che leggo
<jester-> sperando che si liberi abbastanza spazio per configurarsi
<vince> krabador: sda2 label ACER
<maxleo> ok ora provo
<jester-> maxleo:  è piccirilla la partione
<jester-> ti entra il sistema e poco altro
<gigirock> DavideASD, cosa hai scaricato ?
<DavideASD> una cartella tsetup.tar.xz
<gigirock> DavideASD, da terminale tar -xvf tsetup.tar.xz
<giovanni> salve ho un problema con le partizioni del pc
<gigirock> giovanni, che pc che os che partizioni
<vince> krabador: per eliminare una partizione e da due farne una devo fare delete o format?
<jester-> vince: bisogna vedere come è messa la tabella, se vuoi restringi la cucina per allargare il bagno e di mezzo c'è la camera da letto non puoi
<vince> jester-: la tabella l ho scritta prima com e.. l idea sarebbe unire sda3 e 4 in una sola partizione, ridurre sda2 creandone un altra, unire l ultima creata a quella fatta prima e installare linux li..
<vince> jester-: se vuoi ti rimando quello che ho scritto prima a krabador
<jester-> vince: serve la foto di goarted
<DavideASD> gigirock, mi appare questo: : tsetup.tar.xz: funzione "open" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<DavideASD> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<vince> jester-: non mi carica il sito
<vince> non posso usare pastebin?
<jester-> vince: e fdisk -l ma si capisce meno
<vince> jester-: https://imgur.com/Tzo9ln3
<vince> ce l ha fatta
<jester-> vince: in sda linux non c'è hai altro disco?
<vince> jester-: sto eseguendo la prova di linux da cd
<jester-> vince: eh ma hai 2 dischi o uno
<gigirock> DavideASD, da terminale tar -xzf tsetup.tar.xz
<jester-> vince: intendi che ubuntu non è installato?
<vince> jester-: esatto, ubuntu non e installato
<jester-> vince: hai una dati da 138 gb e una non specificata da 4.54
<jester-> vince: cosa hai nella 4.5 gb
<vince> jester-: non so cosa voglia dire, non capisco se questo pc abbia un hard disk o 2.. in quella da 4,54gb credo ci siano o dei file di acer o il recovery di windows vista, aspetta che ci guardo
<jester-> vince: pc recente?
<vince> jester-: microsoft windows xp embedded
<vince> jester-: no ha minimo 10 anni
<jester-> vince: quanta ram
<giovanni> salve ho un problema con le partizioni
<akis24> giovanni:  che problema e che partizioni .. specifica
<gigirock> allora sembra che ACER sia xp DATA e' vuota e ultima serve per diagnostici,.....
<vince> jester-: ti mando un altro screenshot, 4 giga di ram e 2ghz processore duo processor t5800, computer acer aspire 6930
<jester-> vince: la data è piena
<jester-> essendo un accero non capisco se la data è il sistema
<giovanni> oggi ho istallato ubuntu, in precedenza avevo su due partizioni sia vista che kubuntu, penso di aver sbagliato selezionando la partizione sulla quale installare ubuntu perchè ora li ritrovo tutti e tre
<jester-> vince: c'è punto esclamatvo in sda2 che dovrebbe essere il sistema. xp parte ancora?
<giovanni> vorrei cancellare kubuntu
<jester-> giovanni: cancellare in che senso
<vince> jester-: https://imgur.com/n2k3GMZ non ho mai visto xp su questo pc, ho sempre usato vista
<jester-> giovanni: tutto il sistema o solo kakkade
<giovanni> volevo istallare ubuntu al posto di kubuntu
<giovanni> *al posto
<vince> jester-: anche se xp andasse, posso tranquillamente cancellarlo
<jester-> vince: altro pc?
<giovanni> ora che l'ho installato potrei cancellare kubuntu e unire le partizioni tenendo vista?
<vince> jester-: no sempre lo stesso, partizioni viste dall installazione di ubuntu, con l opzione di selezione manuale delle partizioni
<gigirock> jester-, DATA e' vuota
<jester-> giovanni: se non parte xp o non ti interessa il iscorso cambia
<gigirock> vince, ci mandi sudo fdisk -l  ?
<giovanni> vorrei tenere vista e ubuntu
<vince> si, pero avrei bisogno che mi diate il comando per installare pastebin
<giovanni> e per ubuntu dedicare più spazio possibile
<jester-> giovanni: vistaaaa?
<jester-> ma che brutta cosa
<giovanni> si è quello che avevo installato col pc e ho dei programmi che uso ancora
<jester-> giovanni: ubuntu e kakka stanno su due partizioni separate?
<giovanni> si due separate
<jester-> giovanni: e grub da quale dei 2 è installato
<gigirock> vince, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giovanni> grub?
<giovanni> ho fatto installazione automatica da dvd.iso
<jester-> giovanni: grub = bootloader se è installato da kubuntu e lo formatti poi hai un pc zombi dal quale no parte liu nulla
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> come faccio a scoprirlo?
<jester-> giovanni: adesso dove stai
<giovanni> ubuntu
<vince> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293023/
<jester-> giovanni: hai un disco solo?
<vince> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293023/
<giovanni> si
<vince> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293023/
<jester-> giovanni: terminale
<vince> giovanni: scusa ho sbagliato tag
<giovanni> ok
<jester-> giovanni: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> giovanni: sudo update-grub
<gigirock> vince, ma adesso ubuntu non e' installato ?
<gigirock> vince, manda df -h | pastebinit
<vince> gigirock: no, lo sto usando da cd.. lo devo installare a fianco di windows vista ma avendo 4 partizioni non posso, quindi devo cancellare tutto il cancellabile, ridurre il numero di partizioni e nstallare ubuntu, il problema e che non so come si fa
<gigirock> vince, manda df -h | pastebinit
<vince> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15293079/
<akis24> vince:  se mandi anche uno screen con gparted aperto vediamo meglio
<akis24> !image | vince
<ubot-it> vince: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> akis24, lo ha gia' mandato
<akis24> scusa eh .. non ho visto
<jester-> giovanni: cuccuuu
<giovanni> al primo comando
<giovanni> Installing for i386-pc platform
<vince> gigirock: https://imgur.com/Tzo9ln3
<giovanni> sudo update-grubInstallazione completata, nessun errore segnalato
<jester-> giovanni: sudo update-grub
<giovanni> li copio sempre qua?
<jester-> giovanni: dai il comando
<giovanni> dato
<jester-> giovanni: quindi puoi formattare la partizione kubuntu e ridare sudo update-grub
<giovanni> per formattarla da dove lo posso fare?
<gigirock> vince per me puoi unire le ultime due partizioni e usarle per ubuntu
<gigirock> pero' vince non sappiamo cosa ci sia in "DATA"
<gigirock> l'ultima partizione e' quella per le diagnostiche
<giovanni> il secondo comando ha dato un po di righe
<vince> gigirock: DATA ha della roba di acer di cui non me ne frega niente
<vince> gigirock: come faccio a unirle?
<gigirock> vince, allora con gparted annulla le ultime due partizioni e poi ne crei una sola
<vince> gigirock: clicco su delete?
<gigirock> vince, potresti anche lasciare l'ultima, prendi data la cancelli e la formatti ext4
<gigirock> vince, si delete su DATA
<vince> gigirock: lo so ma preferirei avere meno partizioni possibile.. ora unisco queste due, cioe sda 3 e 4, dopo posso ridurre sda2 per dare piu spazio all altra?
<gigirock> vince ma sda3 e' gia' grande abbastanza....
<giovanni> quindi dovrei posso formattare la partizione dove c'è kubuntu e unirla a quella dove c'è ubuntu? per formattarla da dove lo posso fare?
<vince> gigirock: cavolo se e veloce a formattare.. ora si sono unite entrambe sotto un nume unallocated, devo formattarla ext4?
<gigirock> giovanni, lo puoi fare da un programma che si chiama gparted ma non dal sistema  operativo da dove stai parlando
<gigirock> vince si meglio
<giovanni> lo potrei fare da vista?
<vince> gigirock: ok, per; sembra che non voglia farmi ridurre sda2..
<gigirock> giovanni, no vista non puo' mentre win7 si
<gigirock> vince lascia stare sda2
<giovanni> e se facessi una nuova installazione di ubuntu dal dvd.iso?
<vince> gigirock: quando formatto unallocated devo dirgli primary partition o extended partition..?
<jester-> gigirock: perché da vista, e poi per unire dipende da come è messo il disco
<gigirock> vince primary
<vince> gigirock: ok
<vince> gigirock: fatto, ora posso installare ubuntu tranquillamente?
<gigirock> vince adesso installi ubuntu nella partizione creata.. cioe' "/" sara' la partizione creata,...
<giovanni> mentre da vista potrei formattare le due partizioni di kubuntu e ubuntu e unirle per poi installare ubuntu nuovamente?
<gigirock> giovanni, si ma e' una perdita di tempo
<jester-> giovanni: lasa perd vista
<jester-> gigirock: e per unire dipende se lo spazio è contiguo è cì+ qualcosa di mezzo
<giovanni> il tempo non un grosso problema l'importante è sapere come si fa
<gigirock> vince quando ti chiede dove mettere grub stai sicuro di scrivere /sda
<vince> gigirock: ok, provo, se esco dalla chat vuol dire che funziona, quindi ti ringrazio in anticipo
<gigirock> vince, you'r welcome
<jester-> giovanni: bisogna vedere la foto di glaprted
<jester-> gparted
<giovanni> ok devo scaricare il programma
<giovanni> poi come faccio a farvi vedere il risultato?
<akis24> giovanni:  sudo apt install gparted   quando finisce  apri gparted e posta uno screen vediamo  come sono messe le partizioni
<akis24> !image | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> giovanni:  usa il primo link
<vince> gigirock: sto installando! e funziona anche la tastiera in italiano ora..! grazie mille, buona giornata!
<giovanni> http://imgur.com/MRjRdWK
<jester-> giovanni: che c'è nella ext3
<giovanni> penso kubuntu
<giovanni> dovrebbe essere la più grande
<jester-> giovanni: a parte che ext3 è superato obsoleto, pensi o sei sicuro
<giovanni> penso
<jester-> giovanni: ce l'hai montata lo vedrai cosa c'è dentro
<jester-> giovanni: home separata non la vedo
<giovanni> kubuntu
<giovanni> è da parechi anni che l'avevo installato
<jester-> giovanni: se è kakka la formatti e poi allarghi
<jester-> giovanni: ma non mi prendo responsabilità se non sei sicuro che sia kde
<giovanni> vista ha tipo 70 giga
<giovanni> quella è l'unica di quelle dimensioni
<jester-> giovanni: il pc è tuo
<giovanni> la posso formattare da ubuntu?
<jester-> giovanni: la ext3 è montata quindi vedi cosa c'è dentro
<giovanni> lo posso vedere da gparted
<giovanni> ?
<jester-> giovanni: la formatti anche da li dove si con parted
<jester-> giovanni: si fa live
<jester-> che se il disco è in uso fotti tutto
<giovanni> quindi da parted formatto e unisco la partizione a quella di ubuntu
<jester-> giovanni: se riesci con la forza del pensiero ancora meglio
<jester-> ma devi applicare lo sforzo da livecd
<giovanni> e se faccio partire col dvd.iso di intallazione e reinstallo tutto?
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> anche perchè sono raffredato questi giorni e col pensiero sono un pò lento
<giovanni> comunque grazie di tutto e vi farò sapere com'è andata buon fine settimana a tutti
<pippo32> sera a tutti
<pippo32> ho un problema riguardo l-istallazione di ubuntu 15.10
<pippo32> non riesco ad installarlo insieme a windwos gia presente sul pc
<krabador> pippo32, hai uefi ?
<pippo32> _
<pippo32> ?
<pippo32> wifi?
<krabador> !uefi | pippo32
<ubot-it> pippo32: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pippo32> no
<pippo32> il problema che mi si e posto
<pippo32> che non riesco ad avere lopzione installa ubuntu affianco a windows
<pippo32> è come se la partizione fosse bloccata da windows
<krabador> con win8 , se è abilitato fastboot, è normale
<pippo32> infatti su gparted mi da un esclamativo rosso , non posso ne ridurla ne modificarla
<krabador> se ci sono 4 partizioni primarie, è normale
<pippo32> si ci sono 4 partizioni
<krabador> pippo32, sicuro di non conoscere vince ?
<pippo32> ??
<krabador> un utente che è stato qui poco fa, nella tua stessa situazione
<krabador> pippo32, ce la fai a caricare ubuntu, in sessione di prova ed entrare qui ?
<pippo32> no appena connesso per la prima volta
<pippo32> sisi sto tramite la live adesso
<pippo32> comunque sono snauss di prima , l'installazione sul vecchio pc è andata egregiamente
<pippo32> ora sto sul portatile , è molto più recente
<krabador> bene, ottimo
<krabador> pippo32, molto quanto?
<pippo32> intel core i5
<krabador> se recente, puoi tranquillamente avere uefi
<krabador> allora hai uefi
<krabador> quindi , cerca di capire le domande, prima di rispondere.
<krabador> pippo32, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> pippo32, sudo fdisk -l | pippo32
<krabador> sorry, sbagliato
<krabador> pippo32, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link, e subito dopo , sudo gparted
<krabador> fai un'immagine, di cio' che appare
<krabador> vai in questo sito http://imgur.com/
<krabador> fai l'upload, ed incolli qui il link
<pippo32> sinceramente non so molto tecnico riguardo l'uso del terminale
<pippo32> devo per forza usare questa strada?
<krabador> copia / incolla, invio, lo sai fare ?
<pippo32> si
<krabador> pippo32, sei qui per assistenza, o per un corso linux ?
<pippo32> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<pippo32> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> se sai fare copia / incolla, stai a posto
<krabador> pippo32, questo te lo da se inserisci "sudo apt-get install pastebinit " ?
<pippo32> no se inserisco quello che mi hai scritto te
<pippo32> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> pippo32, leggi bene l'ordine
<krabador> <krabador> pippo32, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pippo32> hai ragione
<pippo32> scusa
<pippo32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15295008/
<pippo32> http://imgur.com/CyeimbP
<krabador> pippo32, hai 4 partizioni primarie , non puo' apparirti la voce "installa a fianco"
<pippo32> quindi?
<krabador> quindi, se vuoi ubuntu e windows, in questo pc, e mantenere le partizioni di fabbrica di ripristino, una partizione deve essere cancellata, ricreata come estesa con, dentro tutte le partizioni che vuoi
<pippo32> fare una nuova partizione significherebbe eliminari i dati che vi sono sopra giusto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> cosi' come sta, in questo disco , non puoi fare un dual boot.
<pippo32> ok grazie per l'aiuto
<pippo32> fossero tutti cosi pazienti come te
<pippo32> buona serata
<pippo32> :)
<krabador> ciao pippo32
<edda> sono un utente poco esperto.  Ho una chiavetta per collegare il mio pc ad internet via WIFI "realtek 11n usb wireless". dove posso trovare i driver?
<krabador> edda, sei su ubuntu adesso ? +
<edda> Su lubuntu
<krabador> edda, inserisci questo device, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link fatto da quest'ultimo
<edda> mi devi seguire passo a passo. come si fa ad aprire il terminale?
<trh3s0ld> salve
<trh3s0ld> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<trh3s0ld> in dual boot con windows 10
<trh3s0ld> ho scaricato la versione TLS 14
<trh3s0ld> 64 bit
<trh3s0ld> ho creato una usb avviabile con unetbootin
<trh3s0ld> ho disattivato il secureboot
<trh3s0ld> imposto la pendrive come 1st boot option
<trh3s0ld> ma anzichè uscire l'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> !usbwin | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<trh3s0ld> esce un propt di Grub
<trh3s0ld> unetbootin non va bene?
<trh3s0ld> da questo prompt di grub non so cosa fare
<krabador> puo' dare una serie di problematiche,
<krabador> !md5 | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla md5 della iso scaricata+
<krabador> formatta la pendrive,e rifalla col software indicato
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> provo e faccio sapere
<trh3s0ld> grazie
<trh3s0ld> conviene la 15.10 o la 14.04.4 tls?
<trh3s0ld> ??
<krabador> trh3s0ld, al momento 14.04.4 ha lo stesso kernel di 15.10 , ma è supportata 5 anni
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> tutto il parco software pressochè aggiornato ad aprile 2014
<krabador> 15.10 ha 9 mesi di supporto, ma il software aggiornato ad ottobre 2015
<krabador> in entrambe , firefox, e chromium, sono all'ultima versione
<krabador> trh3s0ld, la prossima LTS, supportata 5 anni, è 16.04, che esce ad aprile, pensaci , se ti serve una LTS .
<trh3s0ld> per il momento installo la 15.10
<trh3s0ld> (sempre se ci riesco -_-)
<trh3s0ld> con il software di pendrivelinux sono riuscito a creare l'usb
<trh3s0ld> ho scelto di installare ubuntu
<trh3s0ld> e ora è da tipo 15 min che è fermo sul logo
<trh3s0ld> con schermata viola
<Carlin0> trh3s0ld, di che pc parliamo ?
<trh3s0ld> non doveva darmi la possibilità di selezionare la partizione su cui installare?
<trh3s0ld> è un msi ge62 6qc
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video
<trh3s0ld> l'ho comprato ieri
<trh3s0ld> skylake 6700hq
<trh3s0ld> 8gb ddr4
<trh3s0ld> geforce gtx 960m
<Carlin0> la cpu ?
<trh3s0ld> cpu skylake 6700hq, quadcore 2,6 ghz
<trh3s0ld> https://www.msi.com/product/notebook/GE62-6QC-Apache.html
<Carlin0> quella non è la cpu ...
<Carlin0> cmq controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<jofor> Buonasera
<trh3s0ld> come non è la cpu?
<trh3s0ld> i7
<Carlin0> i7 si
<Carlin0> 21:23:02<trh3s0ld> cpu skylake 6700hq, quadcore 2,6 ghz
<Carlin0> non avevi detto così però
<trh3s0ld> okok, l'avevo omesso
<Carlin0> controlla il md5sum della iso
<trh3s0ld> vedo subito
<Carlin0> segui il link postato sopra
<trh3s0ld> verificato l'md5
<trh3s0ld> è lo stesso
<krabador> trh3s0ld, ho i messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente qui in canale
<Carlin0> trh3s0ld, se è a posto anche il md5sum direi che sia il caso di provare le opzioni che F6 offre alla prima schermata
<trh3s0ld> cioè?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, hai rifatto la pendrive ?
<trh3s0ld> sisi
<trh3s0ld> funziona
<krabador> che menu hai , in avvio ?
<trh3s0ld> ma alla schermata di scelta (installa, avvia live...)
<trh3s0ld> scelgo installa e poi si ferma
<krabador> trh3s0ld, hai scheda nvidia ?
<trh3s0ld> si
<trh3s0ld> cioè
<trh3s0ld> ho doppia scheda
<trh3s0ld> integrata sulla scheda madre intel 530
<trh3s0ld> e nvidia gtx 960m
<krabador> trh3s0ld, allora, premi f6 in corrispondenza, di "prova ubuntu senza installare" , seleziona nomodeset , vai poi con prova
<trh3s0ld> sono in corrispondenza di "Try Ubuntu without installing"
<trh3s0ld> premo f6 ma non succede nulla
<krabador> premi f2 , seleziona italiano
<trh3s0ld> se premo f2 non succede nulla
<krabador> trh3s0ld, hai questo https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wikiDE/images/thumb/7/7f/Ubuntu-12.04-UEFI-Boot-02-Rescue-a-broken-system.png/300px-Ubuntu-12.04-UEFI-Boot-02-Rescue-a-broken-system.png   ?
<krabador> trh3s0ld,   questo    http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg    ?
<trh3s0ld> no, ho solo le prime 4 scelte disponibili
<krabador> trh3s0ld, guarda la seconda immagine
<trh3s0ld> si
<trh3s0ld> quella si
<krabador> allora premi il tasto "e"
<krabador> vai a posizionarti in corrispondenza delle parole "quiet splash"
<krabador> cancellale entrambi, scrivi la parola nomodeset
<trh3s0ld> premere "e" in corrispondenza di check for defects?
<krabador> assicurati di avere uno spazio prima ed uno spazio dopo, le parole precedenti
<krabador> trh3s0ld, no
<krabador> in corrispondenza di "try ubuntu..."
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> scritto nomodeset
<trh3s0ld> ora?
<krabador> c'è uno spazio prima, ed uno spazio dopo, la parola ?
<trh3s0ld> casper nomodeset ---
<trh3s0ld> ci sono
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> ed inizierà a caricare
<krabador> avrai il caricamento verbose
<krabador> avrai il listato di cosa succede
<trh3s0ld> ce l'ho
<trh3s0ld> adesso è fermo
<trh3s0ld> non posso agire in alcun modo
<trh3s0ld> aspetto ancora?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, riporta cosa dicono le ultime linee in basso
<trh3s0ld> ultime 2? 3?
<krabador> se puoi fare una foto della schermata, fare un upload,e  postare qui il link della foto, è la cosa migliore
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> http://i.imgur.com/pz1L3dS.jpg
<krabador> è ancora li ?
<trh3s0ld> si
<trh3s0ld> fermo
<krabador> trh3s0ld, allora, disabilita fastboot , secureboot, e speedstep
<trh3s0ld> fast boot e secure boot erano già disabilitati
<krabador> spegni, stacca la pendrive, aspetta un attimo, riattacca la pendrive, accendi, premi e in corrispondenza di try
<trh3s0ld> boot mode select lascio uefi o cambio con uefi with CSM?
<krabador> cancella quiet splash digita nomodeset acpi=off
<trh3s0ld> boot mode select lascio uefi o cambio con uefi with CSM?
<krabador> uefi andrebbe disabilitato,ma win se installato in tale modalità potrebbe dare problemi
<krabador> trh3s0ld, oh, datti una calmata
<trh3s0ld> ahaha
<krabador> haha una sega.
<trh3s0ld> scusami, pensavo non l'avessi letto
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> trh3s0ld, pensa a seguire.
<trh3s0ld> lascio uefi
<trh3s0ld> seguo
<trh3s0ld> casper nomodeset acpi=off ---
<trh3s0ld> giusto?
<krabador> si, f10 poi .
<trh3s0ld> è partito
<trh3s0ld> ora per installare posso seguire il link che trovo sul desktop? ho lasciato dello spazio non allocato sull'ssd per poterlo utilizzare a tale scopo
<trh3s0ld> (è partito in inglese)
<krabador> trh3s0ld, nessun problema la lingua in installazione, l'importante è selezionare quella corretta durante la procedura
<krabador> ed è fondamentale essere connesso ad internet
<krabador> seleziona sia aggiornamenti che software di terze parti
<krabador> trh3s0ld, lo spazio non allocato, potresti partizionarlo da questa stessa sessione, tramite gparted, far partire l'isntallazione con l'icona nel menu/desktop, e selezionare la partizione creata, quando chiesta .
<trh3s0ld> unica partizione?
<krabador> quanto spazio hai in ssd ?
<trh3s0ld> liberi 20gb
<trh3s0ld> cioè non allocati
<ggg> ciao
<ggg> sto provando la vostra distribuzione sul mio vecchio pc
<ggg> e sembra andare tutto eccetto la rete
<ggg> come ci si collega alla rete con linux?
<ggg> faccio 2 premesse
<ggg> 1) la rete è fatta da 1 pc con windows 8
<krabador> trh3s0ld, beh, allora unica partizione, ma la /home ti si riempirà  in fretta
<ggg> 2) sto usando la distro in live
<trh3s0ld> per il momento devo solo compilare in c
<trh3s0ld> spero basti
<krabador> ggg, "sul mio vecchio pc" --- > se troppo vecchio, la lan potrebbe non andare
<trh3s0ld> proseguo con l'installazione
<trh3s0ld> previa creazione della partizione con gparted
<krabador> l'installer fallo partire dopo
<trh3s0ld> sisi
<trh3s0ld> non avrò problemi con windows boot manager? gestirà bene la selezione di boot?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, da 14.10 , ubuntu supporta uefi
<trh3s0ld> bene
<trh3s0ld> grazie mille, krabador
<krabador> trh3s0ld, di niente, in bocca al lupo
<ggg> come faccio a verificare?
<ggg> come faccio a verificare che la lan funzioni?
<krabador> !samba | ggg
<ubot-it> ggg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<krabador> ggg, consulta questa guda, per reti locali con win
<krabador> *guida
<krabador> ggg, stai scrivendo da questa ubuntu in live ?
<ggg> no
<ggg> non riesco a capire come verificare se samba è già installato oppure no
<trh3s0ld> krabador sono nella selezione della partizione
<krabador> ggg, la live, non è completa
<krabador> trh3s0ld, in gparted o in installazione ?
<trh3s0ld> in installazione
<trh3s0ld> in gparted ho creato la ext4 da 20gb
<ggg> quindi da live non posso verificare che riesca a configurare in rete il pc ad installazione avvenuta, giusto?
<krabador> seleziona la partizione, clicca,in basso a sinistra del riquadro, su "change" o "modifica"
<trh3s0ld> in installazione seleziono la scelta "Installa ubuntu a fianco di windows boot manager"
<krabador> ggg, per l'uso di alcune cose da installare, è necessario  il riavvio
<krabador> ggg, dpkg -l | grep samba
<trh3s0ld> la schermata successiva vorrebbe suddividere l'intero spazio disponibile sull'SSD tra Ubuntu e File
<krabador> ggg, riavvio, che per usare sessione live, non ha senso , a meno di non aver creato una pendrive persistence
<ggg> capito
<krabador> trh3s0ld, premi stamp
<krabador> !image | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ggg> beh allora provo dopo
<ggg> ultima domanda
<ggg> meglio la versione a 32bit o a 64bit?
<krabador> ggg, dipende dal processore.
<ggg> athlon 64 3200+
<krabador> ggg, se "vecchio pc" significa di 15 anni fa o simile
<krabador> 32 bit.
<ggg> (tieni conto che voglio poter gestire file audio da 10GB)
<krabador> ggg, tieni conto tu, che se il pc è un polmone, con tutto  il rispetto, tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.
<krabador> ggg, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> ggg, questo comando , come quello di prima, se li mandi da terminale, il primo ti dice se ci sono pacchetti con "samba" installati, ed ilsecondo, che cpu hai
<trh3s0ld> http://i.imgur.com/pbwqVWM.jpg
<trh3s0ld> significa che installerà solo nella parte arancione, giusto'
<trh3s0ld> ?
<trh3s0ld> sdb6(ext4)
<ggg> non so come aprire il terminale
<krabador> dall'immagine hai selezionato /dev/sdb , senza che si capisca se ci siano partizioni all'interno
<krabador> ggg, ctrl alt t , oppure clicca in alto a sinistra, digita terminale, e ti apparirà l'eseguibile
<krabador> trh3s0ld, sono elencate solo graficamente nella parte superiore
<akis24> e neanche punto di mount /  sembra non avvia applicato le modifiche
<ggg> si ho samba-common
<ggg> e samba-lib
<ggg> qualcosa c'è
<ggg> la cpu è a 64 bit un athlon 64 3200+ da 2200 mhz
<trh3s0ld> ho selezionato /dev/sbd6 ext4
<krabador> ggg, puoi 64bit
<trh3s0ld> proseguo premendo su installa e mi esce un errore
<krabador> trh3s0ld, se hai selezionato quella partizione, clicca su change
<ggg> bene sto scaricandola
<krabador> trh3s0ld, "modifica"
<ggg> a breve la installo
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> trh3s0ld, imposta punto di mount
<krabador> trh3s0ld, che deve essere /
<krabador> trh3s0ld, "file sistem ext4 con journaling"
<trh3s0ld> ok, ci sono
<krabador> trh3s0ld, e vai avanti, se non hai fatto la swap ti dirà che non c'è, e se hai piu' di 4 gb ram nonn serve
<ggg> non ho capito perché windows xp non vede il disco mentre linux si, mi sarebbe piaciuto installare entrambi
<trh3s0ld> perfetto
<krabador> trh3s0ld, giusto per sapere
<krabador> trh3s0ld, ma hai mai letto +
<krabador> !installazione | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> ?
<trh3s0ld> ehm, no
<krabador> accomodati allora.
<trh3s0ld> inizialmente ero qui per quell'altro problema :)
<trh3s0ld> grazie
<ggg> proverò ad installare la versione a 64 bit, se ho bisogno ritorno
<ggg> per ora ti ringrazio
<ggg> ciao
<krabador> in bocca al lupo ggg
<trh3s0ld> krabador
<trh3s0ld> l'installazione è completa
<trh3s0ld> ho riavviato
<trh3s0ld> per accedere alla selezione di boot devo tenere premuto f11
<trh3s0ld> seleziono ubuntu
<trh3s0ld> schermata nera e non succede più nulla
<krabador> trh3s0ld, devi sempre partire con nomodeset
<krabador> una volta dentro, devi fare aggiornamenti
<krabador> riavviare, installare il driver nvidia
<krabador> trh3s0ld, in presenza di uefi, grub va installato nella partizione efi
<ggg> ciao
<viruztanz> nel bios del pc, nella sezione boot, mi compare ubuntu, debian, windows.. oltre a usb-cdrom hdd ecc ecc..
<viruztanz> come posso eliminare quelli che non mi servono.. tipo debian
<ggg> sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un vecchio pc ma ci riesco
<ggg> l'installazione si blocca
<trh3s0ld> ok krabador
<krabador> viruztanz, reinstallando grub
<trh3s0ld> vedo che riesco a fare
<trh3s0ld> grazie
<ggg> vorrei provare a partizionare il disco con gparted, mi dite come scegliere le partizioni?
<ggg> il disco è da 120gb e la ram da 4 gb
<krabador> !partizionamento | ggg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<krabador> !gparted | ggg
<ubot-it> ggg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<viruztanz> krabador io ora sto usando mint.. cosa che nemmeno compare.. sono rimasti ubuntu e debian da vecchie installazioni
<krabador> allora chiedi allo staff mint
<krabador> !mint | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<viruztanz> non ho problemi con mint.. ho problemi a togliere le voci che non mi servono dal boot nel bios
<krabador> !chat | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ggg> ho messo una swap di 8gb e il resto una ext4, giusto?
<ggg> (ripeto: pc vecchiotto)
<trh3s0ld> krabador, dove devo inserire nomodeset? "e" su ubuntu?
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima linea, in alto, dopo la pressione di e
<krabador> dove l'hai sempre messo
<ggg> non va
<krabador> cosa, di grazia ?
<ggg> c'è qualche applicativo su linux che mi permette di aggiornare il bios della scheda madre?
<trh3s0ld> ora sono sull'installazione che ho effettuato... le scelte sono: Ubuntu, Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu, Windows boot manager e System setup
<trh3s0ld> posizionandomi su Ubuntu e premendo "e"
<krabador> ggg, una asus k8v ?
<ggg> si
<trh3s0ld> mi esce tutt'altro rispetto a prima
<krabador> ggg, buahahahaha
<krabador> !chat | ggg
<ubot-it> ggg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> trh3s0ld, sempre al posto di quiet splash
<trh3s0ld> "nomodeset" o "nomodeset acpi=off"
<trh3s0ld> ?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, prova prima solo nomodeset
<trh3s0ld> freeza su schermata viola
<krabador> allora entrambi
<krabador> come prima.
<trh3s0ld> freeza lo stesso
<krabador> trh3s0ld, riporta i messaggi.
<trh3s0ld> nessun messaggio, solo schermata viola
<krabador> trh3s0ld, devi cancellare quiet splash.
<trh3s0ld> ho cancellato quiet splash e messo nomodeset acpi=off
<trh3s0ld> dopo di che premo f10
<trh3s0ld> freeze su schermata viola
<krabador> "opzioni avanzate per ubuntu" poi recovery
<krabador> selezioni root, uname -a , dimmi cosa hai .
<trh3s0ld> mi posiziono su recovery e premo "e"?
<krabador> no
<krabador> selezionalo proprio
<krabador> invio
<trh3s0ld> ci sono 2 recovery mode
<trh3s0ld> seleziono quello con l'asterisco'
<trh3s0ld> ?
<trh3s0ld> Ubuntu, with Linux 4.2.0-30-generic (recovery mode)
<trh3s0ld> sennò c'è Ubuntu, with Linux 4.2.0-16-generic (recovery mode)
<krabador> -30
<trh3s0ld> http://i.imgur.com/t0BVVmj.jpg
<trh3s0ld> krabador, si ferma qui
<krabador> trh3s0ld, intel_idle.max_cstate=1 acpi=noirq nomodeset
<krabador> da mettere dopo la pressione di e, nella voce ubuntu
<trh3s0ld> sempre al posto di quite splash
<krabador> si
<krabador> ogni voce deve avere uno spazio
<krabador> prima e dopo
<trh3s0ld> entrato!
<krabador> bene, apri subito il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<trh3s0ld> o eseguito la prima istruzione
<trh3s0ld> *ho
<trh3s0ld> cosa sto effettivamente aggiornando?
<krabador> il sistema.
<krabador> quando ha finito posta il link che produrrà il secondo comando,
<krabador> a questo fine, fai prima ad entrare qui da li
<trh3s0ld> ho eseguito alle la seconda istruzione
<trh3s0ld> ma non produce alcun link
<trh3s0ld> è uscito questo:
<krabador> trh3s0ld, connettiti qui da li
<krabador> ed incolla direttamente
<trh3s0ld> estrazione dei tamplate dai pacchetti: 100%
<krabador> trh3s0ld, per favore.
<krabador> !pastebin | trh3s0ld
<ubot-it> trh3s0ld: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> trh3s0ld, questo   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit   l'hai mandato ?
<trh3s0ld> si
<krabador> ha fatto tutto  ?
<trh3s0ld2> ho fatto tutto
<trh3s0ld2> sono entrato da qui
<trh3s0ld2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15300944/
<trh3s0ld2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15300944/
<trh3s0ld2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15300944/
<krabador> uno bastava
<trh3s0ld2> scusa per la ripetizione, non era voluta
<krabador> :)
<krabador> trh3s0ld, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/15.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.4.0-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> scarica ed installa questo
<trh3s0ld2> installato
<trh3s0ld2> ora riavviando dovrebbe partire normalmente?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, un attimom
<krabador> trh3s0ld, intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> installa cio' che ti propone
<krabador> quando ha finito , sudo apt-get install nvidia-352, quando ha finito riavvia
<trh3s0ld> inche senso ciò che mi propone?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, non ti chiederà di farsi un aperitivo, non ti preoccupare.
<trh3s0ld> il punto è che non mi chiede nulla
<trh3s0ld> :D
<krabador> e c'hai messo un quarto d'ora a dirlo?
<trh3s0ld> e poi a quest'ora andrebbe meglio un bel whisky :D
<krabador> che cosa ha fatto all'apertura ?
<trh3s0ld> scusami, non avevo letto tutto
<trh3s0ld> ho installato il driver intel
<trh3s0ld> avevo capito che il terminale mi aveva dato altri file da installare
<krabador> trh3s0ld, conta fino a 10 , prima di rispondere allora
<krabador> trh3s0ld, limitati a leggere cio' che ti viene detto
<krabador> una volta che intel-linux-graphics-installer ha finito di installare il driver, sudo apt-get install nvidia-352, quando ha finito riavvia
<trh3s0ld> ho lanciato il comando intel-linux-graphics-installer
<trh3s0ld> o avviato l'installazione
<trh3s0ld> *ho
<trh3s0ld> ad un certo punto mi da errore
<trh3s0ld> Updating package cache... Failed
<krabador> <trh3s0ld> ho installato il driver intel
<krabador> delle 00:16, era una balla?
<trh3s0ld> *ho scaricato il file da internet e eseguito quel file
<trh3s0ld> mi ero perso quel messaggio in cui mi si diceva di seguire a terminale intel-linux-graphics-installer
<trh3s0ld> *eseguire
<krabador> una volta installato intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.4.0-0intel1_amd64.deb , nel terminale va digitato intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> che problemi ha dato ?
<trh3s0ld> ho installato intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.4.0-0intel1_amd64.deb
<trh3s0ld> nel terminale ho digitato intel-linux-graphics-installer
<trh3s0ld> è uscita la schermata di installazione del drive
<trh3s0ld> driver
<trh3s0ld> ho dato l'ok per l'installazione
<trh3s0ld> ed è uscito un errore
<trh3s0ld> Updating package cache...Failed
<trh3s0ld> posso premere back o close
<krabador> trh3s0ld, chiudi
<krabador> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-3 -O - | \
<krabador> sudo apt-key add -
<krabador> al che di nuovo intel-linux-graphics-installer
<trh3s0ld2> krabador
<trh3s0ld2> ho eseguito a terminale il primo comando
<trh3s0ld2> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-3 -O - | \
<trh3s0ld2> poi l'atro
<trh3s0ld2> sudo apt-key add -
<trh3s0ld2> su questo però non è successo nulla
<krabador> alcuni comandi , quando vanno , non danno output.
<trh3s0ld2> però ora dando questo intel-linux-graphics-installer
<trh3s0ld2> non succede nulla ugualmente
<krabador> fa immagine, ma non tra 10 min
<trh3s0ld> asap
<trh3s0ld> http://i.imgur.com/LYRlYpf.jpg
<krabador> trh3s0ld, chiudi , sudo su   , invio
<krabador> intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> trh3s0ld, trh3s0ld2 , da sistema operativo, basta premere stamp, e verrà fatta un'immagine in /home/utente/Immagini, che si puo' postare direttamente nel sito
<krabador> trh3s0ld, trh3s0ld2 sta andando ?
<krabador> segnala , per favore
<trh3s0ld> si, sta andando
<trh3s0ld> ha finito l'installazione
<trh3s0ld> mi chiede il rebook
<trh3s0ld> *reboot
<krabador> bene non farlo
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-352 | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link
<trh3s0ld2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/neqmGDTQ96NnL5eLBdf0?signature=c443696efd21c57277762dccf9c7bc6fa0457606ad74a9235a78cdf88af81306&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTcyMjQ5MTN9
<trh3s0ld2> è fermo
<krabador> si, ci mette un po'
<krabador> lui scarica, installa,e poi di rilascia il link
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15301831/
<krabador> bene , riavvia
<trh3s0ld> se premo semplicemente invio su ubuntu mi da di nuovo blackscreen
<krabador> intel_idle.max_cstate=1 acpi=noirq
<krabador> senza nomodeset
<trh3s0ld> the system is running in low-graphics mode
<trh3s0ld> what whould yout like to do?
<trh3s0ld> 1. try running with deafult graphical mode
<trh3s0ld> 2. reconfigure graphics
<trh3s0ld> 3. troubleshoot the error
<trh3s0ld> 4. exit to console login
<krabador> trh3s0ld, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> ha un terminale ?
<trh3s0ld> no
<krabador> e cosa?
<krabador> li premi contemporaneamente ?
<trh3s0ld> scegli fra le 4 opzioni
<trh3s0ld> una fra le 4
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<krabador> premi
<krabador> i
<krabador> tasti
<trh3s0ld> non succede nulla
<krabador> non ho tutta la notte
<krabador> prova 4
<trh3s0ld> mi è uscito un terminale nero
<trh3s0ld> ubuntu login
<krabador> effettualoi
<krabador> metti user name
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-06
<krabador> poi pass
<trh3s0ld> fatto
<trh3s0ld> ho terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<krabador> questo.
<trh3s0ld> mi dispiace
<trh3s0ld> non va
<trh3s0ld> impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia-*
<krabador> se rima è
<krabador> è impossibile
<trh3s0ld> impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto con l'espressione regolare "nvidia-*"
<krabador> sudo reboot
<krabador> opzioni avanzate
<krabador> recovery
<krabador> trh3s0ld, scusami
<trh3s0ld> ci sono
<krabador> ma li hai mandati ebtrambi?
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> questo.
<trh3s0ld> no
<trh3s0ld> il secondo
<trh3s0ld> dovevo mandarli entrambi?
<krabador> no
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> sono in recovery
<krabador> se lo avessi fatto
<krabador> era normale il risultato
<trh3s0ld> capito
<krabador> seleziona root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<trh3s0ld> asp ho dovuto riavviarla
<trh3s0ld> la recovery è diversa da prima
<krabador> trh3s0ld, seleziona root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> datti una mossa
<trh3s0ld> come faccio a selezionare root?
<trh3s0ld> qui non ho un cursore
<krabador> hai un menu
<krabador> e root è una delle voci
<trh3s0ld> e come scorro le voci?
<krabador> hai mai curiosato, su cosa servono le frecce ?
<trh3s0ld> con le frecce non va
<krabador> potrebbe visualizzare male, ma va
<trh3s0ld> probabile
<trh3s0ld> ma non riesco a tenere traccia di dove mi sposto
<trh3s0ld> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/daw0I6lBQs6YR5wG41dD?signature=55f6db5cecb71126ff6c6752a1e3eeeaa69e43f2b8649949d81e4868f7516770&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTcyMjY0NTh9
<krabador> niente cambia colore, premendo freccia su / giu ?
<trh3s0ld> niente
<krabador> premi invio, succede qualcosa ?
<trh3s0ld> provato, nulla
<krabador> ctrl alt f2, fa qualcosa ?
<trh3s0ld> no
<krabador> trh3s0ld, riavvia, seleziona la quarta voce, nel low graphic mode
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> ci sono
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> fatto
<krabador> cosa ha dato?
<trh3s0ld> 4 righe
<trh3s0ld> faccio screen?
<krabador> dimmi il nome dei pacchetti
<krabador> e se a fianco hanno "ii"
<trh3s0ld> a fianco hanno ii
<trh3s0ld> nvidia-352
<trh3s0ld> nvidia-opencl-icd-352
<trh3s0ld> nvidia-prime
<trh3s0ld> nvidia-settings
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> digitato correttamente
<trh3s0ld> sta andando
<trh3s0ld> continuare?
<trh3s0ld> sn
<trh3s0ld> s/n
<krabador> s
<trh3s0ld> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trh3s0ld> impossibile rimuovere
<trh3s0ld> directory non esistente
<krabador> trh3s0ld, maiuscole e minuscole contano
<trh3s0ld> ho copiato così come hai scritto
<krabador> trh3s0ld, in ogni caso, potrebbe non esserci, era per sicurezza
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> riavvia con i 3 parametri di prima
<trh3s0ld> non ricordo
<krabador> intel_idle.max_cstate=1 acpi=noirq nomodeset
<trh3s0ld> ok
<krabador> sudo reboot , in questo modo riavvia
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> ho riavviato
<trh3s0ld> sono su ubuntu
<krabador> bene ,allora sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> aprirà un editor con un file di testo all'interno
<krabador> modifichi questa    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> in questa   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_idle.max_cstate=1 acpi=noirq nomodeset"
<krabador> salvi , chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<trh3s0ld> fatto
<trh3s0ld> krabador, per la risoluzione dello schermo? ci vuole un altro driver?
<krabador> adesso che risoluzione stai avendo ?
<trh3s0ld> 800x600
<krabador> il driver nvidia, pacchettizzato per ubuntu ha dato problemi
<krabador> il tuo hardware è in via di supporto
<trh3s0ld> in pratica per ora non possiamo farci nulla?
<krabador> con 4.2 , il kernel di 15.10 , il supporto era iniziale, è migliorato con 4.3 e 4.4 , cosi' come in 4.5 che sta per uscire
<krabador> trh3s0ld, puoi provare il ppa ufficiale ubuntu per installare i driver nvidia
<krabador> ma è sul fronte kernel,  la maggior parte dei problemi
<trh3s0ld> cioè?
<krabador> trh3s0ld, ""<krabador> con 4.2 , il kernel di 15.10 , il supporto era iniziale "
<trh3s0ld> perdonami krabador, ma non capisco quale soluzione dovrei adottare
<trh3s0ld> ho capito che il problema è sul kernel
<krabador> digitando, software-properties-gtk, invio, selezionando la tab "altro software" , selezionando "aggiungi"  , inserendo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu wily main      , chiudendo la finestra, sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-361
<krabador> provi gli ultimi driver nvidia
<krabador> se pero' non vanno, devi fare come appena fatto per disinstallarli, inoltre, se li installi, devi togliere nomodeset, dal file in cui l'hai appena salvato
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> provo
<krabador> trh3s0ld, scarica ubuntu 16.04 , e prova a vedere , se il kernel contenuto, va bene per il tuo hardware
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> aprile, giusto?
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> no, anche adesso
<krabador> è in sviluppo, vengono rilasciate ogni giorno iso, con lo stato del lavoro
<trh3s0ld> provo prima con il ppa ufficiale
<krabador> è entrata in beta
<trh3s0ld> se non dovesse andare formatto tutto e installo la beta
<krabador> trh3s0ld, 16.04 ha tutt'ora un kernel piu' indicato
<jester-> s ma basta fare il dist -upgrade  e arrivi alla finale
<trh3s0ld> quindi non perdo tempo con il ppa?
<krabador> jester-, con l'opzione per versioni in sviluppo
<krabador> do-release-upgrade -d  , che , con tutto il tempo che ci mette a scaricare pacchetti per poi installarli, tanto vale scaricare iso ed installare
<krabador> trh3s0ld, installare il driver dal ppa, se va tutto liscio, ti fa risparmiare tempo,se qualcosa va storto, devi essere pronto ad operare come fatto fino ad adesso , tutto qua.
<trh3s0ld> ok
<trh3s0ld> grazie di tutto
<trh3s0ld> krabador buonanotte
<krabador> buonanotte
<trh3s0ld> buonanotte a tutti
<trh3s0ld> e non stare nervoso :D
<krabador> trh3s0ld, tu svegliati
<krabador> :D
<trh3s0ld> primi approcci con ubuntu
<trh3s0ld> chiedo venia :)
<krabador> trh3s0ld, pc potente, quando l'hai preso ?
<trh3s0ld> ieri
<krabador> we, fresco fresco
<trh3s0ld> nuovo nuovo
<trh3s0ld> darà soddisfazioni :)
<krabador> cpu di ultimissima generazione, c'è sempre da aspettare un po' , con linux
<krabador> cpu/chipset
<trh3s0ld> pazienterò :)
<trh3s0ld> notte ancora
<trh3s0ld> stacco
<krabador> ciao
<mattia> buonasera, ho un problema con una penna usb, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<mattia> nessuno online?
<TinTin66> Salve,
<TinTin66> ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 ma nell masterizzare il file .iso mi dice spazio su cd insufficente?? chi mi aiuta, non sono un gran tecnico grazie
<akis24> TinTin66:  serve un dvd oppure una chiavetta usb ..
<akis24> TinTin66:  guarda le dimensioni del file su un cd non ci entra eh ..
<TinTin66> no su cd non entra
<viruztanz> Salve inoltro una foto con un problema.
<viruztanz> http://imgur.com/3seP6wN
<viruztanz> Dovrei togliere debian e ubuntu dal boot
<akis24> viruztanz: se sono installate le due distro dovresti rimuoverle  ma potresti avere problemi visto che grub non funzionerebbe e quindi dovresti ripristinare mbr di windows
<viruztanz> Ho installato soltanto ubuntu
<viruztanz> Debian lo tolto o formattato il pc da zero e messo ubuntu
<viruztanz> Ma e rimasto ancora la voce debian
<akis24> viruztanz: allora prova vedere se nelle opzioni del bios è possibile aggiornare la sequenza di bot
<viruztanz> Ho cercato ma non trovo una voce del genere
<akis24> viruztanz: comunque non è argomento di supporto prova a chiedere dopo in chat magari qualcuno sa' e ti risponde
<viruztanz> Ok grazie
<falcoman> buongiono e buonadomenica a tutti
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<falcoman> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<falcoman> vi spiego
<akis24> spiega si
<falcoman>  il mio portatile un toshiba sattellite io l'ho spento
<falcoman> e lui non si accendeva più
<falcoman> adesso si è riacceso
<falcoman> il fatto e che è già la seconda volta che mi fa questo scherzo
<akis24> falcoman: non ripariamo pc supportiamo ubuntu O.S. qui eh .. passa in chat
<falcoman> io vorrei capire se è una cosa hardware
<akis24> !chat | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<falcoman> o se del sistema ubuntu
<falcoman> all'aavio mi da degli errori solo che è molto veloce e non riesco a leggerli come faccio per leggerli
<falcoman> scusa non avevo letto passo in chat
<akis24> falcoman: neinte pvt  ti ho chiesto di entrare in chat
<falcoman> ok
<falcoman> ma qualcuno sa come leggere o dove sono salvati i messaggi di errore dell'avvio
<cristian_c> falcoman: dmesg
<cristian_c> o il syslog
<akis24> falcoman:  se gli errori riguardano il sistema operativo è se è ubuntu li trovi in /var/log
<falcoman> e come faccio a trovarli
<falcoman> ok provato dmesg
<falcoman> vi posto un errore
<falcoman> [  830.960209] usb 3-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> daglie e sono due o tre volte falcoman
<falcoman> che ho fatto?
<falcoman> vi ho mostrato l'errore
<akis24> falcoman:  ricordi .. entra in chat  o no ?
<falcoman> comuque scusate
<falcoman> e come si entra in chat?
<akis24> !chat | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<falcoman> ok lascio provo a googlare
<akis24> falcoman:  auguri
<falcoman> grazie e buonadomenica
<akis24> anche a te
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ReactOSItaly> Ciao
<krabador> ahia.
<ReactOSItaly> Perché hai detto ahia? :)
<krabador> il tuo nome non è molto inerente al canale in cui sei entrato.
<ReactOSItaly> Scusa ga
<ReactOSItaly> *hai ragione
<krabador> non che sia un pregiudizio, intendiamoci .
<hardjok> Va bene cosi? ;)
<krabador> !chat | hardjok
<ubot-it> hardjok: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> va bene cosi' ..
<ErnestoPD> Buona domenica a tutti.Sono nuovissimo di Ubuntu e sto tentando di installarlo per la prima volta su un pc datato... Un samsung P500. Ho scaricato la versione 15.10 a 64 bit, creato e masterizzato il file ISO, Inserito il dvd nel pc. Schermata nera con in basso due simboli, poi scritta UBUNTU e comincia a fare effetto "compilatore", pero mi sembra
<ErnestoPD> che si sia come impallato o in loop e appare ogni tanto la scritta FAILED... aspetto o cosa. ringrazio chi mi aiuta
<ClaudioM> Salve, cerco di installare ubuntu 15.10 e si ferma sulla.schermata creazione del file system ext3 per / nella partizione n°2.... sda...
<Fra2016> prova
<Fra2016> ok :)
<krabador> sa sa
<Fra2016> ho un problema...Sto facendo delle prove...
<krabador> !chat | Fra2016
<ubot-it> Fra2016: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> falle di qua
<Fra2016> riguardano Ubuntu
<Fra2016> Ho scaricato VirtualBox 5.0.16 e voglio installare Ubuntu.
<Fra2016> Precedentemente ho verificato  tramite Intel Processor Identification Utility se la Virtualization Technology è attiva (yes!).
<Fra2016> Ho fatto alcune prove:
<Fra2016> 1-Ho scaricato Ubuntu15.10 dekstop-amds64.iso.
<Fra2016> Quando creo la macchina virtuale e specifico nella casella nome:Ubuntu, nella casella tipo:Linux,ma nella casella versione non mi compare 64bit,ma Ubuntu-32bit.
<krabador> ErnestoPD, nella schermata con i 2 simboli, premi un tasto freccia, poi premi f2, selezioni la lingua italiana, poi premi f6, selezioni nomodeset, poi selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare" .
<yolimar> hola
<sten_> hola!
<ggg> ciao
<krabador> !chat | ggg
<ubot-it> ggg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ggg> quanta ram deve avere un pc per far girare decentemente lubuntu
<ggg> ?
<krabador> 1gb, con le ultime versioni con kernel recenti
<ggg> grazie
<ggg> e cpu?
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ggg> 2200mhz 1 core 64 bit bastano?
<krabador> leggi leggi
<ggg> grazie
<krabador> considerando che si sono leggermente alzate , con le ultime versioni del kernel
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ggg> la mia ram e 768 MG, sono proprio al limite...
<ggg> :(
<ggg> però ho una cpu "potente" da 2,2 Ghz, spero che le cose si "compensino"
<Carlin0> che cpu è ggg ?
<ggg> athlon 64 3200+
<koso> buona sera a tutti mi rivolgo a voi per modificare un file audio da mp3 a cd audio non ricordo l'estensione del file esiste un  software che mi aiuti ?
<cristian_c> koso: premessa
<cristian_c> koso: ha senso trasformare un brano musicale da qualità audio a qualità mp3
<cristian_c> non ha senso il viceversa
<cristian_c> in quanto mp3 è un formato audio con perdita
<cristian_c> e contiene molte meno info sulla traccia rispetto al .wav
<cristian_c> info che non puoi creare dal nulla
<cristian_c> anche per una questione di mero campionamento
<koso> cristinan-c :la qualità dell'audio è già quella che ma mi serve come "musica" di sottofondo per il trasferimento casa lavoro ed il lettore cd della mia panda del 1999 non sopporta i file mp3
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ma sappi che anche se in .wav avrà la stessa qualità dell'mp3 di partenza
<cristian_c> !info winff
<ubot-it> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-6 (wily), package size 110 kB, installed size 1299 kB
<cristian_c> !info transmageddon
<ubot-it> transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (wily), package size 106 kB, installed size 865 kB
<koso> cristian_c : grazie per la dritta
<cristian_c> di niente
<koso> sono su di una xubuntu devo caricare qualche altra libreria?
<cristian_c> koso: apri il software center e cerca winff
<cristian_c> oppure, da terminale, digita: sudo apt-get install winff
<cristian_c> poi se mancano librerie di encode/decode, è da vedere
<cristian_c> sempre che non siano installate come dipendenza
<koso> cristian-c: no è tutto appsto cosi grazie ancora
<testerMT> Salve ragazzi volevo provare la beta 16.04 avete info?
<gigirock> testerMT, provala e poi ci dici tu
<testerMT> :)
<cristian_c> !beta | testerMT
<ubot-it> testerMT: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<testerMT> gg
<testerMT> ty
<manu93> ciao a tutti =) dovrei installare i driver STA perchè non va il wi-fi. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom     La procedura al link che ho allegato è per ubuntu 12.04.    Secondo voi va bene anche per il 15.10 o ne conoscete una più adatta?
<jester-> manu93: si devi abilitare il dvd come repo e una volta finito levarlo
<Milado> ciao
<Milado> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Milado
<ubot-it> Milado: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Milado> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Milado> scusate ma sono nuovo
<krabador> questo ti giustifica a non leggere il topic in ingresso?
<Milado> sto leggendo adesso, poi esco
<krabador> Milado, non ti preoccupare, si vede dal comando che hai mandato , che non ti interessa lo scopo di questo canale
<viruztanz> come posso formattare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu?
<viruztanz> continua a dare errori
<krabador> viruztanz, susu, solo perchè nelle risorse mint non ti rispondono , non darci a bere che stai usando ubuntu
<viruztanz> mint me la formatta krab
<viruztanz> ubuntu no
<krabador> hahahahaah, beh, hai una soluzione.
<viruztanz> dimmi :D
<viruztanz> ce un comando da terminale per installar fat32?
<krabador> viruztanz, "<viruztanz> mint me la formatta krab"
<gigirock> viruztanz, si si metti wine e poi formayt
<gigirock> viruztanz, si si metti wine e poi format
<viruztanz> ma io la voglio formattare con ubuntu
<krabador> gigirock, beh, adesso non esageriamo
<krabador> viruztanz, che fai , i capricci?
<viruztanz> sia ubuntu che ubuntu gnome non me la formattano... mint invece si e vorrei capire il perche
<gigirock> viruztanz, prova tasto destro sul 'disco'
<cristian_c> e io voglio una torta, viruztanz
<viruztanz> le ho provate tutte per formattarla da ubuntu
<krabador> viruztanz, sono giorni che stai dicendo che stai usando di tutto e che volevi togliere tutte le vecchie grub entries, che non usavi piu' , tra cui c'era quella di ubuntu
<gigirock> viruztanz, se stai in unity... scrivi dischi in dash
<viruztanz> e ma infatti non ho risolto.. io vorrei imparare qualcosa ma non mi aiutate :P
<krabador> gigirock, occhio che creatore di dischi d'avvio non funziona.
<krabador> viruztanz, noi non stiamo qui a fare corsi di formazione linux generici
<gigirock> krabador, no intendo l'utility che mostra lo stato dei dischi... fa pure format
<viruztanz> lo fatto gigi.. non funziona.. idem con gnome...
<viruztanz> ho capito che non state qui a fare corsi... ma se uno vuole imparare qualcosa su linux che deve fare?
<gigirock> viruztanz, legge le guide
<krabador> viruztanz, contattare i lug, leggere l'infinita documentazione esistente
<viruztanz> siete proprio d'aiuto. grazie
<krabador> frequentare corsi, che rilasciano anche certificazioni, e rilevanti .
<krabador> viruztanz, prego.
<krabador> viruztanz, www.lpi.org
<jester-> viruztanz: conti le barzellette? e quando mai da ubuntu non si formatta alcunche
<krabador> viruztanz, questo canale è di supporto ufficiale ubuntu, non di chi si mette a fare qualsiasi cosa, con qualunque cosa, e se non trova risposte, si improvvisa ubuntu user
<krabador> jester-, appunto.
<krabador> !chat | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> se poi usa un os travo da ubuntu è altro paio di maniche
<viruztanz> Rare qualcosa
<omega100> salve, vorrei usare le videochiamate di google hangouts ma l'immagine della mia webcam viene trasmessa ribaltata. Con skype ho risolto con env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ma con firefox non funziona. Stesso problema con l'utilizzo di Firefox Hello o in generale tutti i servizi che dal browser permettono di fare videochiamate. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie
<cristian_c> uhm
<Sylow> Buonasera. Ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di Ubuntu. Premetto che non sono uno smanettone e che me ne intendo ben poco di informatica. Comunque, su tutte le guide che ho consultato su internet mi spiega come installare Ubuntu a partire dal file .iso. Il problema è che quando procedo con il download mi scarica una cartella compressa dalla q
<Sylow> uale non trovo il file .iso, come faccio ad estrarlo? Grazie
<krabador> Sylow, http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<krabador> !usbwin | Sylow
<ubot-it> Sylow: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Sylow
<ubot-it> Sylow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<omega100> cristian_c, se lancio env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox la risposta è: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored.
<cristian_c> omega100: http://askubuntu.com/questions/557025/ubuntu-14-04-google-hangouts-video-upside-down
<cristian_c> ' 	
<cristian_c> You can't run the browser with LD_PRELOAD? You need to use the 64-bit version of the library for the browser though, unless you're using a 32-bit browser and plug-ins'
<omega100> cristian_c, è ciò che ho provato a fare ma ho un errore come risposta. Le librerie credo di averle perché su skype funziona correttamente
<omega100> so per certo che il modulo webcam su questo laptop è montato al contrario di fabbrica per motivi progettuali e sono pochissimi i software che non hanno questo problema. Ekiga e uTox ad esempio lavorano bene
<cristian_c> omega100: export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 && LD_PRELOAD=blablabla
<cristian_c> che poi 1,2 o 3 dipende
<cristian_c> intendo il valore del flag
<viruztanz> Mia località: Isola di capo Rizzuto, Italia
<omega100> cristian_c, provo
<omega100> ERROR: ld.so: object '=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<cristian_c> omega100: questo sottintende una ricerca in merito da parte tua
<cristian_c> googlando
<cristian_c> ma qualche spunto ora ce l'hai
<omega100> cristian_c, avevo già fatto i tentativi che mi hai suggerito proprio perché da google ho avuto gli stessi risultati, il punto è che il problema non riesco a risolverlo da solo
<omega100> ho sempre un messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> omega100: un attimo
<cristian_c> omega100: vai in /usr/lib
<cristian_c> e poi in i386-linux-gnu
<cristian_c> e vedi se lì esiste libv4l, e bla bla bla
<cristian_c> in sostanza, il percorso del file
<omega100> cristian_c, sì la cartella libv4l esiste
<cristian_c> e dentro cosa c'è?
<omega100> plugins  v4l1compat.so  v4l2convert.so
<cristian_c> anche convert è buono
<viruztanz> Fino a quando sarei bannato?
<cristian_c> viruztanz: fino a quando sarà necessario
<viruztanz> Ok.. notte crisian...
<cristian_c> viruztanz: notte
<cristian_c> omega100: aspè
<cristian_c> c'è una sottocartella di nome plugins?
<cristian_c> tra libv4l e i file .so
<cristian_c> ah, no no, scusa
<omega100> export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=1 && LD_PRELOAD==/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox
<omega100>  mi da come risposta ERROR: ld.so: object '=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<omega100> dentro libv4l c'è plugins
<cristian_c> omega100: come dicevano, pare che con il nome del browser non funzioni
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-27
<gigirock> FFrancavilla_31, direi di si ma cmq prendi una live e prova... non dovresti avere problemi
<FFrancavilla_31> va bene grazie
<FFrancavilla_31> e come si fa una live?
<FFrancavilla_31> scusate ma non sono molto pratico
<gigirock> !installazione
<FFrancavilla_31> ah okay va bene!
<FFrancavilla_31> grazie ancora
<gigirock> vai sul sito ubuntu e trovi le info
<gigirock> !usb
<davide> salve, ho dei problemi con ubuntu, l'ultima versione è troppo lento e si blocca
<perru> ciao a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.04.02, secondo voi il dist-upgrade si può fare anche tutti i giorni o conviene aggiornare solo con apt-get upgrade e fare il dist-upgrade una volta ogni tanto?
<mbakogu> salve buon giorno a tutti
<mbakogu> possiedo un pc con 2 banchi di Ram ddr3 da 2
<mbakogu> possiedo un pc con 2 banchi di Ram ddr3 da 2Gb e vorrei sostituirla con due banchi da 4Gb. la domanda è questa: la scheda madre supporta un fsb fino a 1333Mhz, mentre il processore 800Mhz. Ha senso cercare di montare dei banchi con il massimo fsb supportato dalla scheda madre?
<gigirock> mbakogu, ha senso se quel pc e' ancora attuale, cmq una ram a 1333 non ti cambia la vita , fai conto che le nuove ddr4 vanno al doppio di velocita' di clock
<mbakogu> gigirock, attualmente i banchi montati sono da 800Mhz; quindi il sistema non ne gioverebbe?
<gigirock> mbakogu, si sicuramente vedresti una diversa velocita' di reazione ma di processore / tecnologia stiamo parlando ?
<gigirock> +che
<mbakogu> gigirock la cpu è un pentium dual-core E5700, mentre la scheda madre asus P5G41T-M LE
<gigirock> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Pentium-E5700-vs-Intel-Core-i3-6100/m976vs3511 mbakogu non e' questo il chan per queste cose ma siamo nel 2017.........................
<pazzoide> buongiorno a tutti, non riesco a leggere un dvd, il lettore funziona, ma il dal syslog vedo un errore di buffer http://pastebin.com/PMAhxrxv come posso fare?
<gigirock> pazzoide, un (1) dvd non fa primavera sara' rovinato quel dvd o il lettore comincia ad essere poco sensibile, potresti provare a leggere il dvd in un altro pc oppure dare una pulita all'occhiolino laser senza usare alccool o altri agenti aggressivi
<leo77> salve, dove posse trovare delle iso ubuntu oer vmware per piacere?
<gigirock> !vmware
<gigirock> leo77, non penso esistano 'ufficiali' , ti propongo gugol .....
<leo77> avevo visto iso debian nel sito credo uff. di debian
<leo77> troppo pessanti
<leo77> pesanti
<leo77> non so vabe mi arrangio...
<ric> Ciao!
<gigirock> Ciao ric
<shakary> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-28
<zaida> hi all, how can I prevent a software to slowdown ->to halt my pc? i tried starting it with ionice -cIdle nice -n19 ./command but the same, it will slowdown to halt my pc .
<akis24> !comandi
<akis24> !comandi
<akis24> .comandi
<up-bot> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<akis24> !aiuto
<akis24> .aiuto
<akis24> .chi
<up-bot> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<recupero> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di un aiuto...per sbaglio ho cancellato un video e vorrei recuperarlo
<recupero> ho provato con diversi programmi però mi cerca tutti i file cancellati
<recupero> è possibile fare una ricerca più selettiva, selezionando appunto come tempo "recente" e come tipo di file video?
<gigirock> recupero, ma stai parlando di ext4 ?
<recupero> si
<recupero> da premettere che non sono un professionista
<ExPBoy> recupero, provato a vedere nel cestino?
<recupero> ExPBoy: non c'è
<ExPBoy> recupero, da quanto tempo l'hai cancellato?
<recupero> ieri sera
<ExPBoy> e non c'è nel cestino?
<ExPBoy> allora l'hai svuotato tu
<gigirock> !info photorec
<recupero> no perché distrattamente ho cancellato il file sbagliato
<recupero> ti spiego
<recupero> ho usato la combinazione maiuscolo + canc
<recupero> però cancellando il file sbagliato
<recupero> visto che avevano più o meno lo stesso nome
<recupero> ora ho provato con photorec
<gigirock> recupero, e' il massimo del danno
<recupero> ma si mette a cercare tutto
<recupero> quindi gigirock non c'è soluzione?
<gigirock> recupero, con quella operazione hai cancellato definitivamente e con il reboot penso non sia rimasto niente.
<recupero> caspita
<gigirock> recupero, direi che si passa ai software 'forensi' ......
<recupero> uff
<recupero> ma programmi dove è possibile selezionare tipo la data
<recupero> è possibbile?
<recupero> possibile*
<recupero> cioè mi spiego...selezionare ora e data dei file cancellati
<ExPBoy> recupero, ti è già stata data risposta
<cristian_c> recupero: guarda sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> c'è un'intera sezione a riguardo, con l'elenco di parecchi programmi dedicati
<cristian_c> questo non è un canale di recupero dati ;)
<recupero> chiedo scusa
<Mr_Pan> RTFM ... sempre valido
<gigirock> !info scalpel
<cristian_c> gigirock: il bot non c'è
<gigirock> recupero prova sudo apt install scalpel se si installa quello e' gia' un programma ..... quasi 'forense'
<recupero> va bene grazie mille
<recupero> :-)
<cristian_c> recupero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> recupero: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<recupero> crepi al lupo
<recupero> e grazie dii tutto
<gigirock> recupero, allegro che e' Carnevale
<recupero> era una presentazione di lavoro
<recupero> ma proverò a rimediare
<recupero> ancora grazie
<recupero> buona giornata a tutti
<Manu93> Ciao a tutti. Avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Sto tentando di ripristinare il grub con questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub#predefinito per ripristinare ubuntu come sistema predefinito. Però mi restituisce questi errori. Failed to get canonical path of /c
<Manu93> Scusate. Of /cow
<Manu93> Sapreste  dirmi come risolvere? Forse il fatto di non potermi connettere ad internet?
<cristian_c> Manu93: quale ubuntu?
<RIP-Ubuntu> Raga il mio Ubuntu è morto non funziona più niente resta solo lo schermo nero
<RIP-Ubuntu> Nessuno?
<Carlin0> RIP-Ubuntu, e cosa gli hai fatto ? che ubuntu è ?
<RIP-Ubuntu> è l'LTS Ubuntu. In pratica uno studente ha eseguito il comando kill 1 duramte il setup ed ora il pc no va più
<Carlin0> il setup di cosa ?
<RIP-Ubuntu> Il setup iniziale
<RIP-Ubuntu> Quello nel BIOS
<Carlin0> RIP-Ubuntu, credo sia morto il bios e non l'OS
<Carlin0> o il pc
<RIP-Ubuntu> Quindi faccio prima a buttare tutto?
<Carlin0> è nuovo il pc ?
<Carlin0> che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<RIP-Ubuntu> Il pc è un Acer preassemblato di 8 anni fa. Non ho idea di che CPU abbia, ha 4 GB di RAM e ha una scheda video GeForce GTX 295 (aggiunta dopo)
<Carlin0> cmq non puoi eseguire nulla in ubuntu se lo stesso non è ancora stato avviato , quindi non credo sia ubuntu il problema
<RIP-Ubuntu> Vi prego abbiamo finito i sussidi statali e abbiamo solo 5 computer su 30 necessari
<Carlin0> ma qui si fa supporto a ubuntu non a hardware o altro
<RIP-Ubuntu> Ma è un problema del PC o di Ubuntu? Perchè se è di Ubuntu va bene ma se è del PC è un problema
<Carlin0> a questa cosa ho già risposto basta leggere ...
<Carlin0> 13:28:35<Carlin0> cmq non puoi eseguire nulla in ubuntu se lo stesso non è ancora stato avviato , quindi non credo sia ubuntu il problema
<Mr_Pan> RIP-Ubuntu, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<RIP-Ubuntu> Ok ho risolto grazie comunque!
<Mr_Pan> RIP-Ubuntu, meglio cosi
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: trollallero, trollallà
<cristian_c> 'ho risolto'
<cristian_c> tra l'altro 'rip ubuntu' come nick
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, si direi di si
<cristian_c> secondo me è il fatto del carnevale
<cristian_c> in 'cui ogni scherzo valep
<cristian_c> '
<alessandroalb> salve a tutti
<alessandroalb> utilizzo ubuntu gnome 16.04, su 2 pc. Dopo gli aggiornamenti di oggi, quando entro, mi compare il cursore e fondo grigio scuro, niente altro. Se entro con Gnome classic al login il problema non si presenta. posso guardare qualche log per capire ?
<alessandroalb> ho delle estensioni installate su gnome, installate dal sito gnome.org. Ho provato a disattivarle una alla volta, pensando fossero quelle, ma nessun effetto
<alessandroalb> ho alcune estensioni installate su gnome, installate dal sito gnome.org. Ho provato a disattivarle una alla volta, pensando fossero quelle, ma nessun effetto
<alessandroalb> c'è qualcuno in linea ?
<alessandroalb> ciao
<Francavilla31> buonasera!
<Francavilla31> Ho un portatile acer aspire 5735 e c'è il tasto per l'attivazione del bluetooth, solo che non riesco a trovare i driver per poter far sì che ubuntu lo riconosca, sapreste aiutarmi?
<Francavilla31> ho ubuntu 16.10 e il PC è a 32bit
<Francavilla31> grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi risponderà :)
<Mr_Pan> Francavilla31, qui ho trovato qualcosa relativo a 15.04 ...
<Mr_Pan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/625671/ubuntu-15-04-bluetooth-not-detecting-nor-being-detected-acer-aspire
<Francavilla31> grazie :D
<Gabros93> non riesco a far partire nessuna live di ubuntu, imperterrita da questo errore "no caching mode page found"
<Gabros93> che può essere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-01
<alessandroalb> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> ho un pc con installato ubuntu gnome 16.04. Posso installare anche unity e se sì, come senza intaccare l'installazione di gnome shell ?
<Carlin0> alessandroalb, puoi installarlo tranquillamente poi al login sceglierai cosa utilizzare
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<alessandroalb> Carlin0<  ok, grazie
<alessandroalb> Altra domanda
<alessandroalb> ho un problema con un altro pc, con ubuntu 16.04 gnome. Random, dopo il login con gdm, c'è solo gnome shell, a volte rimane il puntatore del mouse e schermo grigio. Il puntatore si muove, ma non ho alcun controllo nella finestra, neppure se vado in terminal funziona, anzi, scompare anche il puntatore. Ripeto, è un problema random
<ExPBoy> alessandroalb, pare un problema di scheda grafica
<alessandroalb> ExPBoy<  è una integrata Intel, i pc sono pc da ufficio, molto standard. Il problema è random, nel senso che la maggior parte delle volte mi loggo e non ho problemi, a volte invece si comporta come descritto
<ExPBoy> alessandroalb, forse l'hardware di quel pc non è molto, come posso dirlo, sano
<ExPBoy> magari prova a vedere se ci sono altri driver video
<alessandroalb> ExPBoy<  i driver intel vengono caricati direttamente nella installazione, non come gli nvidia o ati, non è necessario fare alcunchè
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> allora non so come aiutarti
<alessandroalb> ExPBoy<  io credo più ad un problema di gnome
<Carlin0> perchè la intel rilascia i driver con licenza open
<ExPBoy> se fosse un problema noto ti potrei dare ragione
<alessandroalb> in effetti, cercando, ho trovato poco
<alessandroalb> ho aggiornato gnome shell alla versione 3.20.5, pare che si sia risolto. Solo che ora, quando aggiorno, avrò anche pacchetti non stabili o sbaglio (avendo aggiunto "ppa gnome3-staging") ?
<ExPBoy> ppa=il male
<ExPBoy> .ppa
<up-bot> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Carlin0> eh boh qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali , inoltre essendo il problema randomico non so come tu possa affermar edi aver risolto
<ExPBoy> esatto
<alessandroalb> perchè ho riavviato una decina di volte e non è più accaduto. Prima era sì random, ma ogni 3/4 riavvi, minimo, il problema si presentava
<alessandroalb> però il ppa è di gnome3, non è uno qualsiasi o sbaglio ?
<ExPBoy> i ppa non sono pacchetti uffiali
<ExPBoy> uffuciali
<ExPBoy> si ok
<alessandroalb> ok, capito
<alessandroalb> mi sa che installo unity, tanto per provare se utilizzandolo il problema c'è oppure no. Grazie a tutti
<up-bot> === *WARNING* ===
<up-bot> The packages here have been deemed not ready for general use, they have known bugs and/or regressions, sometimes of a critical nature. Mostly things should run smoothly but be prepared to use ppa-purge, when you encounter issues!
<Carlin0> up-bot, ?
<ExPBoy> yes
<miki82> calve ho un problema con il s.o.: ho due hdd, nel primo ho installato ubuntu e nel secondo avevo win 10, volendo usare il secondo come archivio, ho formattato tutto. ora però ad ogni avvio mi compare una sorta di lista dove c'è la scelta da fare tra i vari kernel di ubuntu una chekmam (o roba simile) e poi un loader di win 10
<miki82> mi chiedo come mai visto che di win 10 non c'è traccia avendo formattato il secondo hdd
<miki82> mi date una mano a cancellare quella voce e a non far comparire quella lista in avvio? grazie
<Carlin0> miki82, hai uefi ?
<miki82> non so cos'è, il mio pc è un hp 7900 slim
<miki82> non credo di averlo c,q il pc era un vecchio ho da ufficio con vista....quindi credo che quella sia una tecnologia successiva giusto?
<Carlin0> se NON hai uefi basta dare al terminale sudo update-grub
<miki82> quindi? puoi seguirmi passo passo? comsa faccio da terminale?
<miki82> anche perchè vorrei che questa lista di kernel ecc non mi comparisse proprio all'avvio...
<miki82> così da risparmiare qualche secondo
<Carlin0> dai quel comando e riavvia vedi se cambia qualcosa
<miki82> ok
<miki82> asp
<Maria000> Prima non so come ho cancellato il pannello di controllo in basso del desktop non riesco a farlo tornare come prima
<Guest78811> buongiorno.. avrei bisogno di aiuto.. ho installato ubuntu 16.04 sul mio macbook pro (metà 2012).. però ho riscontrato un problema con le gpu.. ho sia la scheda nVidia (650M) che (ovviamente) la scheda integarata intel.. io vorrei fare lo swith dalla scheda nVidia attualmente in uso a quella intel perché ho notato che la batteria dura circa 2 ore e
<Guest78811> d andando in università ho bisogno che la batteria duri di più.. ho letto su quasi tutti i principali forum e ho provato tutto quello che c'era scritto in questi ma niente..
<quigon> buondì, un consiglio, che linux potrei installare su un eeepc asus di qualche anno visto che le schermate mi vengono tagliate alla  base e quando c'è un pulsante non lo vedo' grazie
<up-bot> quigon prova lubuntu e creati un disco live e provi senza installare che funzioni un po' tutto
<quigon> è proprio lubuntu che  ho provato e anche xubuntu
<up-bot> quigon all'avvio quando ti appare il menu premi F6 e seleziona " nomodeset " prova ad avviare e vedi come va'
<quigon> mi taglia le finestre pop up degli aggiornamenti e in basso ci sono i pulsanti di conferma
<up-bot> quigon è un problema di risoluzione non adatta allo schermo immagino .. hai installato o sei su disco live ?
<quigon> sono con un un'altro pc perchè avevo appena provato , misono girati ... e ho spento tutto
<up-bot> quigon quindi procedi come ti è stato scritto sopra precedentemente e verifica se cambia qualcosa
<quigon> ok , ma quando si è avviato il sistema o al boot
<up-bot> quigon al bot non appena hai il menu per avviare premi F6
<quigon> ok grazie
<up-bot> di nulla
<quigon> avviato live  parte subito os xubuntu premuto f6 non succede nulla
<cristian_c> quigon: che schermata appare?
<quigon> desktop
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<quigon> aahh devo aprire  la chat sull'altro pc allora
<quigon> domanda non so come salvare screenshot su ubuntu
<quigon> ? tasto stamp ...e poi?
<cristian_c> quigon: hai trovato la schermata nella tua home?
<quigon> non sò dove guardare e che schermata cercare
<cristian_c> quigon: hai premuto il tssto stamp una volta giunto sul desktop?
<quigon> si
<cristian_c> è sufficiente aprire il gestore di file
<cristian_c> troverai il file lì
<quigon> ok più semplice di windows, ora per favore ripeti cosa devo fare di questa png che i link li avevo sull'altro pc che ho spento
<up-bot> quigon scrivi .image e saprai cosa fare
<quigon> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<quigon> crash firefox :)
<quigon> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<quigon> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ecco
<quigon> http://imgur.com/ymfAr4G
<up-bot> quigon hai provato a ridimensionare la finestra ?
<quigon> scusate ma mi crasha sempre firefox quando apro i link delle immagini
<quigon> comunque dovrei essere riuscito a postarvi il collegamento
<up-bot> quigon hai provato a ridimensionare la finestra ?
<quigon> se dici quella del gestore si non si muove o cosi o chiusa
<cristian_c> quigon: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<quigon> da sempre ho provato anche ubuntu ma me le taglia sempre
<cristian_c> .dettagli
<up-bot> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> quigon: prima di installare xubuntu, in live, riscontravi lo stesso problema?
<quigon> se dici con win, no. Linux non l'ho mai installato per questo, ma ora il pc comincia a essere anziano e volevo provare una distro leggera
<quigon> su linux come devo fare per vedere tutti i dettagli
<quigon> del pc
<cristian_c> quigon: spetta, hai installato xubuntu o ancora no?
<quigon> no sono ancora in live, EeePc Asus 1000H 2gb ram proc intel atom a memoria sò questo
<cristian_c> ahhh, ecco
<cristian_c> è vero, ho notato ora l'icona installa xubuntu
<cristian_c> quigon: di quale xubuntu si tratta?
<cristian_c> quigon: apri un terminale
<quigon> ??? mmmm credo 16-04
<cristian_c> 'credo'
<cristian_c> quigon: digita: lsb_release
<cristian_c> .paste
<up-bot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> quigon: digita: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> quigon: il secondo comando
<cristian_c> quigon: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<quigon> non si apre l'emulatore di terminale mi da errore inaspettato
<cristian_c> quigon: che
<cristian_c> come l'hai aperto?
<quigon> dal menu
<cristian_c> quigon: premi ctrl+alt+t
<quigon> impossibile avviare scorciatoia
<cristian_c> quigon: io fossi in te controllerei il file .iso
<cristian_c> l'integrità del file .iso
<quigon> Failed to execute child process "exo-open" (Input/output error)
<cristian_c> quigon: sul tuo pc comunque è meglio utilizzare lubuntu
<cristian_c> quigon: come hai creato l'usb?
<quigon> dvd
<cristian_c> è ancora collegata al pc?
<cristian_c> quigon: su un eeepc?
<quigon> external
<cristian_c> a quanto so l'eeepc non ha il lettore dvd
<cristian_c> ahhh, ecco
<quigon> usb
<cristian_c> .md5
<up-bot> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> quigon: comunque, ripeto lubuntu è più adatta a quel pc
<quigon> ok mi sa allora che scarico una versione recente  di lubuntu e poi eventualmente ci risentiamo
<quigon> ciao grazie
<cristian_c> .lubuntu
<up-bot> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<cristian_c> quigon: fai anche il controllo dell'integrità del file .iso
<cristian_c> e se usi un dvd, masterizzalo a bassissima velocità
<cristian_c> .iso
<up-bot> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! WebGL su XUbuntu 16.04 è attivato per default, bisogna installare qualche cosa in più o dipende esclusivamente dalla scheda grafica installata o dal suo driver? Perchè facendo vari test web pare che il browser su xubuntu 16 (Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:51.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/51.0) sia compatibile sia con WebGL 1 che 2 ma è "disabled or unavailable" e di provare ad aggiornare i video driver. lspci dice Intel Corpora
<cristian_c> David77: ma esattamente, qual è il problems?
<David77> cristian_c è che ci sono alcuni siti che su altre distro sempre con firefox funzionano mentre su xubuntu 16.04 dice che è disattivato e quindi mi chiedevo se sulla 16.04 bisognava fare altro o era colpa della scheda grafica
<cristian_c> David77: non so, puoi fsre un esempio?
<cristian_c> mi sembra assai strano
<David77> cristian_c anche quello ufficiale https://get.webgl.org/
<cristian_c> David77: intendo, un esempio di sito problematico
<cristian_c> magari posso testarlo sulla mia 16.04
<Sadalsuud> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> .ciao
<up-bot> ciao benvenuto sui canali #ubuntu-it dedicato al supporto e #ubuntu-it-chat per discutere di quasi tutto il resto .
<David77> cristian_c quel sito è già problematico :(
<cristian_c> ....
<David77> e è quello ufficiale di webgl...
<David77> non vedo il triangolo ma dice quanto detto sopra
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> provo io su 16.04
<David77> grazie :)
<Sadalsuud> ciao... potrei esporre un problema che mi porto dietro da qualche mese?
<up-bot> esponi Sadalsuud
<Sadalsuud> la cosa è un po' lunga ma è descritta bene sul forum di ubuntu... avete la possibilità di leggere li? oppure incollo qui?
<up-bot> Sadalsuud stringi e scrivi qui ..
<Sadalsuud> ok
<cristian_c> David77: 'your browser supports webgl'
<Sadalsuud> allora in pratica, partendo da ubuntu minimal 16.10 ho aggiunto icewm e tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno
<cristian_c> 'you should see a spinning cube. If you do not, please ....'
<cristian_c> David77: e c'è un cubo che ruota
<David77> cristian_c ovviamente non è un triangolo ma un cubo che ruota. tu hai xubuntu o ubuntu unity?
<cristian_c> sto utilizzando lxde
<up-bot> Sadalsuud tutto cio' di cui hai bisogno aggiunto da dove repo ufficiali o altre origini ?
<Sadalsuud> questo per recuperare "veramente" dei vecchi pc, e devo dire che il risultato è molto ma molto più che soddisfacente
<cristian_c> ma è firefox, credo che il desktop sia veramente indifferente
<cristian_c> David77: non ho provato in live, ma nel caso ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> David77: fossi in te, proverei anche a lanciare firefox da terminale
<cristian_c> (ma non con sudo)
<David77> cristian_c a me dice "Hmm.  While your browser seems to support WebGL, it is disabled or  unavailable.  If possible, please ensure that you are running the latest  drivers for your video card."
<cristian_c> normalmente
<Sadalsuud> repo originali
<Sadalsuud> ufficiali scusa
<cristian_c> David77: non conosco la situazione sul tuo pc, ma io farei un test in live 16.04
<Sadalsuud> ho installato tutto mediante lan
<Sadalsuud> con cavo connesso ad altro pc con accesso ad internet mediante wi-fi
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: scusa però, in questo canale non si supportano attività di riciclo
<Sadalsuud> non è riciclo
<cristian_c> 9:15] <Sadalsuud> questo per recuperare "veramente" dei vecchi pc, e devo dire che il risultato è molto ma molto più che soddisfacente
<Sadalsuud> quello è il mio intento
<Sadalsuud> ma il risultato è talmente valido che l'ho anche installato su pc moderni
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: è un'attività para-commerciale?
<Sadalsuud> noooooo
<Sadalsuud> i pc sono di amici e parenti
<Sadalsuud> ubuntu minimal 16.10 + icewm
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: vale il discorso scritto sopra
<cristian_c> 'non si supportano attività di riciclo o simili'
<Sadalsuud> vabbè
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: lq cosa migliore sarebbe invitare i possessori dei suddetti pc a entrare in canale a chiedere supporto
<cristian_c> se veramente interessari
<cristian_c> *interessati
<cristian_c> *la
<Sadalsuud> ma sono io il possessore di un pc
<Sadalsuud> non vecchio, non riciclato, non tutto ciò che chiedi
<Sadalsuud> in prima persona
<Sadalsuud> ad avere il problema
<cristian_c> 9:20] <Sadalsuud> i pc sono di amici e parenti
<Sadalsuud> ok dai
<Sadalsuud> capito
<cristian_c> mi riferivo a questo, non è proprio lo spirito del canale, prendere in subappalto
<Sadalsuud> eh no
<Sadalsuud> allora
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: che problema hai sul *tuo* pc
<cristian_c> ?
<Sadalsuud> guardate
<Sadalsuud> non vorrei essere frainteso
<Sadalsuud> allora, io ho uno studio di architettura
<David77> cristian_c provero' anche in live ma penso sia la combinazione firefox + scheda grafica o driver video di xubuntu 16.04 che magari non più supportati da xubuntu 16.04 o blacklistati dalla ultima versione di Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu 51.0.1 (32 bit) e quindi anche in live farebbe lo stesso. L'unico plugin attivo è Codec video OpenH264 non ho neanche flash attivo
<Sadalsuud> se metto linux ad amici e parenti
<Sadalsuud> è solo perchè sono considerato l'"informatico" del giro
<Sadalsuud> non vendo e non commercio pc
<cristian_c> David77: che scheda grafica hai?
<Sadalsuud> tantomeno a doverlo fare ci metterei windows che così campavo di assistenza
<David77> cristian_c lspci dice Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Sadalsuud> quindi sono venuto qui solo perchè il problema è inerente ad ubuntu minimal 16.10 + icewm
<Sadalsuud> indipendentemete se la macchina sia nuova o vecchia
<cristian_c> David77: non è una sis o una 'via', non dovrebbe dare problemi del genere
<cristian_c> David77: appena posso, farò un test in live 16.04
<cristian_c> sullo stesso sito
<Sadalsuud> posso esporre ora?
<up-bot> Sadalsuud ma il problema sarebbe ?
<David77> anche io grazie cristian_c
<Sadalsuud> ecco :)
<cristian_c> 9:24] <cristian_c> Sadalsuud: che problema hai sul *tuo* pc
<cristian_c> [19:24] <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> David77: di niente
<Sadalsuud> network manager
<Sadalsuud> spiego meglio
<Sadalsuud> Installato il sistema operativo (rete mediante cavo LAN collegato ad altro pc connesso direttamente a internet) procedo con l'installazione di icewm.
<Sadalsuud> Tutto funziona bene, ma ovviamente, staccando il cavo di rete si presenta l'odioso caso del "wait up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" durante la fase di avvio.
<Sadalsuud> Come sempre fatto, per ovviare a tale seccatura, elimino (o commento) ogni riferimento alla rete nel file /etc/network/interfaces.
<Sadalsuud> A questo punto network manager non riconosce la connessione mediante cavo in quanto rileva un "dispositivo non gestito".
<Sadalsuud> Come consigliato su qualche articolo online, procedo a far gestire la LAN al network manager modificando il file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf e precisamente cambiando il valore di ifupdown da managed=false a managed=true.
<Sadalsuud> Fatto ciò, riavviando sia i servizi che le applet di rete, sia il pc (per dire il vero sono 3 pc) continua a non succedere nulla, cioè, niente connessione mediante LAN e network manager che restituisce il solito dispositivo non gestito.
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: di che pc si tratta?
<Sadalsuud> La prima cosa che ho fatto è confrontare i file di configurazione ed i vari parametri con pc dove questo problema non si presenta (come questo col quale sto scrivendo con Xubuntu 16.10) ed apparentemente è tutto identico.
<cristian_c> .dettagli
<up-bot> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Sadalsuud> Aggiungo che non ho mai avuto questi problemi installando, dopo l'installazione minimale, i desktop di Lubuntu o Xubuntu oppure soltanto LXDE o XFCE4 e che le connessioni wireless funzionano benissimo.
<Sadalsuud> copiato dal post
<Sadalsuud> ok, allora si tratta di diversi pc
<cristian_c> e allora....
<Sadalsuud> qui attualmente un toshiba tecra
<cristian_c> non ne usciamo
<Sadalsuud> ed un desktop assemblato
<cristian_c> avevo chiesto
<cristian_c> una cosa ben diversa prima
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: per favore, fornisci i dettagli del pc richiesti dal bot
<Sadalsuud> ok
<Sadalsuud> allora
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: ma non sarebbe meglio lasciare 'parenti e amici' felici con windows?
<Sadalsuud> toshiba tecra A8
<Sadalsuud> ram 1024
<Sadalsuud> 1GB
<cristian_c> .enter
<up-bot> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Sadalsuud> scheda video credo intel
<Sadalsuud> niente UEFI
<cristian_c> non ci siamo, dettagli precisi, cpu, e gpu
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: ma non sarebbe il caso di installare direttamente lubuntu invece che icewm?
<Sadalsuud> processore intel centrino T2400 1.83GHz
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: t2400 sul toshiba?
<cristian_c> è un portatile?
<Sadalsuud> si
<Sadalsuud> ma ripeto
<Sadalsuud> capita su tutti i pc
<Sadalsuud> fissi e portatili
<Sadalsuud> vecchi e nuovi
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: non pesi che forse è qualcosa di legato a icewm?
<cristian_c> *pensi
<Sadalsuud> beh, a dire il vero no
<Sadalsuud> anche perchè la configurazione della rete è indipendente dal desktop
<Sadalsuud> però, con wicd tutto funziona
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: poi, perché hai staccato il cavo lan?
<Sadalsuud> perchè
<Sadalsuud> il pc fisso accanto (quello con la connessione per intenderci) è spento
<Sadalsuud> il cavo lan è collegato al pc fisso, non al router
<Sadalsuud> se devo usare il portatile
<Sadalsuud> mica lo accendo il fisso...
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: intendo, quando hai scollegato il cavo lan?
<Sadalsuud> appena finito di installare tutto
<cristian_c> e il desktop appariva, col cavo lan?
<Sadalsuud> col cavo lan si
<Sadalsuud> perchè la configurazione e riconoscimento della rete va a buon fine
<Sadalsuud> se il pc fisso è spento o il cavo lan staccato
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: sicuro che ti bastasse installare icewm?
<Sadalsuud> wait up to 60 more etc etc....
<Sadalsuud> beh, da tutte le guide che ho letto credo di si
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra il pc spento
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> 'tutte le guide'
<Sadalsuud> anche perchè le chiavette wi-fi poi vanno
<cristian_c> qui non si supportano 'tutte le guide'
<Sadalsuud> il problema è solo del network-manager che non riconosce la scheda LAN
<Sadalsuud> le guide ubuntu + icewm
<Sadalsuud> ufficiali del sito si ubuntu
<Sadalsuud> di*
<Sadalsuud> wicd risolve i problemi
<cristian_c> in questo canale si supporta la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<Sadalsuud> ma preferirei utilizzare il network manager
<up-bot> Sadalsuud la retrocompatibilita' delle versioni nuove di ubuntu è limitata ormai per riciclare vecchi pc salvo fare salti mortali e pasticciare di tutto detto cio' buona serata
<Sadalsuud> documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: poi ti suggerirei di installare la distro già dotata di desktop
<Sadalsuud> ubuntu minimale in particolare
<Sadalsuud> non esiste
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: intendevo per icewm e operazioni successive
<cristian_c> non la minimale in se
<Sadalsuud> beh, ma così mi porto dietro un desktop di troppo
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: infatti t'è stata suggerita lubuntu
<Sadalsuud> ed un'infinità di software non voluto
<cristian_c> lo disinstalli tranquillamente
<Sadalsuud> beh, così ci arrivavo anche io
<cristian_c> se ti da fsdtidio gnumeric, ad esempio
<Sadalsuud> ma quanto ci sarebbe da eliminare da lubuntu?
<cristian_c> non ne vedo un granché di applicazioni nel menù accessori, ufficio, muktimedia, ecc....
<Sadalsuud> guarda
<cristian_c> *multimedia
<Sadalsuud> ubuntu minimale + icewm
<Sadalsuud> sono 70 Mb di ram utilizzati in
<cristian_c> 19:42] <up-bot> Sadalsuud la retrocompatibilita' delle versioni nuove di ubuntu � limitata ormai per riciclare vecchi pc salvo fare salti mortali e pasticciare di tutto detto cio' buona serata
<cristian_c> +1
<Sadalsuud> ohmmadonna
<cristian_c> 1 gb di ram per un pc vecchio ce la fa a svolgere quelle tre quattro cose
<Sadalsuud> l'intento originale era quello
<cristian_c> naturalmete, non brpwser spinto
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: credo tu ti stia facendo troppi problemi
<Sadalsuud> no
<cristian_c> hai altre domande?
<Sadalsuud> se le risposte sono queste
<Sadalsuud> figuriamoci se mi faccio altre domande
<Sadalsuud> scusate ma
<Sadalsuud> non siete stati di nessun aiuto
<Sadalsuud> anzi
<Sadalsuud> i problemi li create anche dove non ci sono
<Sadalsuud> il problema che io ho esposto
<Sadalsuud> è il network manager che non riconosce la LAN
<cristian_c> le risposte sono state date, e come detto all'inizio, se installi icewm su vecchi pc, fai un compromesso con problemi derivanti da hardware datato a fine supporto
<Sadalsuud> eh no
<Sadalsuud> perchè il problema è anche sui nuovi pc
<Sadalsuud> lo ripeto all'infinito
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: normalmente, non si mette mano a /etc/network/intrrfaces, è scritto anche nel fike
<cristian_c> file
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è nm-cli
<Sadalsuud> che poi voi lo abbiate per forza far passare per un proghetto da vecchio pc
<Sadalsuud> è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: no, non lo ripeti all'infinito
<Sadalsuud> allora
<Mutter> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda su madadm per fare un raid0. Per farlo avviare al boot qualle UUID devo usare? Quello del root o del boot/efi?
<Sadalsuud> guarda sul forum di supporto nonchè sulla documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> perch* è proprio quello che stai dimostrando
<Sadalsuud> e vedi che è l'unico modo
<Sadalsuud> no, io l'ho solo esposto come mio intento iniziale
<cristian_c> e sono state spese già spese troppe parole in canale, per favore non insistere
<cristian_c> .chat
<Sadalsuud> e subito non si è fatto altro che attribuire il tutto a vecchi pc
<Antonello> Ho installato ubuntu 16.04. Non mi fa nessun aggiornamento ne da ubuntu software center ne da synaptic
<Sadalsuud> comunque, alla fine
<Sadalsuud> siamo arrivati a nulla
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: se non è un problema di vecchi pc, è un problema dell'installazione del de in questione su minimale
<Sadalsuud> grazie dell'attenzione
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: hai già provato con altri desktop?
<Sadalsuud> cristian
<Sadalsuud> ti prego
<Sadalsuud> se avessi letto quello che ho scritto prima
<Sadalsuud> invece di
<Sadalsuud> far per forza di cose ricadere l'attenzione su altro
<Sadalsuud> vedi che è scritto tutto
<Sadalsuud> mi dispiace davvero
<cristian_c> mutter, mdadm?
<Sadalsuud> speravo in qualcosa in più, invece....
<cristian_c> .enter
<Sadalsuud> grazie dell'attenzione comunque :)
<cristian_c> Sadalsuud: allora, non spezzettare le frasi su più righe
<Sadalsuud> è la mia prima volta qui
<Sadalsuud> non sapevo se potevo mettere un mega malloppo di roba in un solo rigo
<cristian_c> Mutter: mdadm?
<Mutter> cristian_c
<Mutter> si
<cristian_c> Mutter: hai un controller raid nel pc?
<Sadalsuud> buona continuazione a tutti
<Sadalsuud> ciao
<Mutter> cristian_c intendi nel bios l'opzione raid?
<cristian_c> Mutter: perché mdadm?
<Mutter> l'unica guida che ho trovato usa GPT più mdadm e ho studiato un po come funziona solo che non ho capito come farlo partire in automatico al boot
<Mutter> perchè il pc cerca di avviare una partizione raid che al boot non esiste perchè mdadm non è "avviato"
<cristian_c> Mutter: io cercherei di studiare meglio la situazione
<cristian_c> senza andare a pescare ghide nel web
<cristian_c> che potrebbero riguardare situazioni completamente diverse
<cristian_c> Mutter: come hai configurato il tutto?
<cristian_c> Mutter: scrivi qui, io mi assento intanto
<Mutter> ho 3 ssd e ho creato boot efi, swap, root e home in uno di questi
<Mutter> con file system linux raid
<Mutter> poi ho copiato le tabelle negli altri 2 ssd (che sono uguali quindi nessun problema)
<Mutter> e poi ho creato 4 dischi md, 1 2 3 4 rispettivamente per le partizioni
<Mutter> poi ho messo i rispettivi fs cioè F32 swap, ext4
<Mutter> in pratica tutto pronto per installare poi il sistema
<Mutter> solo che se riavvio mdadm non si "avvia"
<Mutter> quindi le partizioni raid non le vedo
<Mutter> cristian_c ci sei?
<thoth> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> eccomi
<cristian_c> è uscito
<thoth> ì
<David77> cristian_c ho provato ad installare chromium e stesso messaggio... quindi non è firefox ma il binominio ubuntu 16.04 e scheda grafica (o suo driver)... idee?
<David77> *binomio
<cristian_c> David77: non ho ancora testato in live, tu hai già provato?
<cristian_c> David77: fai una prova anche con chrome (non chromium)
<David77> cristian_c no non ancora perchè quì non posso spengere questa macchina spero domani. chrome non supporta più linux a 32 bit da tempo...
<David77> ma driver aggiornati di quella scheda grafica integrata per xubuntu 16.04 dove li posso trovare? a 32 bit.
<cristian_c> David77: i driver intel sono inclusi nel kernel
<Mutter> cristian_c:
<David77> come dice il sito ufficiale di WebGL. che poi è opengl quindi mi sembra stano. non vorrei che avessero ripulito molto, scanner, schede video etc...
<cristian_c> considera che più passa il tempo e sempre meno persone (aka dev) ne possiedono una, e quindi sempre meno supporto ci sarà per tale hardware
<David77> infatti mi sa che ho fatto una cavolata ad installare la 16.04...
<cristian_c> non fosse altro perché l'hardware invecchia e si rompe, e non si trovano ricambi, se non di seconda mano
<Mutter> hai letto?
<cristian_c> Mutter: sì, e poi sei uscito
<cristian_c> Mutter: non riesci ad avviare il sistema?
<cristian_c> Mutter: puoi entrare da live qui in chat?
<cristian_c> David77: hai fatto la prova che ti avevo suggerito, lanciando firefox da terminale?
<David77> cristian_c si non da errori scritti sul terminale
<cristian_c> puoi provare con strace anche se non è facilissimo da leggere
<David77> il sito di webgl mi forwarda su firefox support per aggiornare la scheda video... provo a vedere nelle preferenze che parla per l'accelerazione 3d
<David77> il terminale mi ha dato (firefox:5027): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_set_with_data: assertion 'targets != NULL' failed
<Mutter> cristian_c: scusami. Ero andato a mangiare
<Mutter> hai capito qual è il problema?
<David77> anche disattivando Utilizza l’accelerazione hardware quando disponibile uguale... bha
<cristian_c> David77: è possibile che l'accelerazione 3d sia implicata
<cristian_c> hai fatto una verifica a riguardo su ubuntu?
<Mutter> cristian_c: mdadm --assemble non funziona
<cristian_c> David77: effettivamente le asserzioni fallite non sono un bel segnale
<cristian_c> David77: quando appare quel messaggio?
<cristian_c> Mutter: puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho posto?
<David77> cristian_c infatti. quando andavo su preferenze per copiare la dizione del 3d.
<David77> Mutter hai provato a vedere https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<Mutter> cristian_c: no al cd live purtroppo e si alla guida
<David77> anche http://askubuntu.com/questions/709900/how-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-on-raid-1#709973
<David77> ma comunque meglio attendere info dal buon cristian_c
<cristian_c> David77: le info che hai dato non sono errate
<cristian_c> Mutter: nel senso, non hai un dvd o una usb con il quale hai installato il sistema?
<Mutter> al momento no... questa sera
<David77> cristian_c comunque quell'errore è conosciuto da mozilla sulla 16.04.1 (guardacaso) aggiornato qualche mese fa https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546387
<David77> a 64 bit il suo "I'm seeing this as well while using Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS x64 under a VM. The following error is being displayed under the terminal when going through the STR mentioned below:"
<cristian_c> David77: seè un bug non si manifesta quando apri la pagina d'esempio di webgl
<David77> cristian_c infatti non appare esattamente quando apro la pagina di webgl ma quando vado in preferenze, come è successo all'ultima persona per quel bug "launch fx (m-c in this case) - go into about:preferences#search - click on the "Show search suggestions in location bar results" - You'll see the errors in the terminal, and in the browser console if you're using m-a."
<David77> non era uno smile ma era un :
<cristian_c> appunto, non capisco il nesso col tuo problema iniziale
<David77> mi dicevi che non era buono "effettivamente le asserzioni fallite non sono un bel segnale" e quindi pensavo fosse legato, ma pare di no
<cristian_c> beh, non è detto che sia inerente al problema, ma un'asserzione fallita può comunque portare problemi, anche se di tipo diverso
<cristian_c> David77: comunque, io controllerei se l'accelerazione 3d è supportata attivata nel tuo sistema
<cristian_c> */
<David77> cristian_c concordo. dove la vedo? ma se la preferenza su firefox l'ho sia unchecked (ovvero software) che non.... ricorda che ho xubuntu. se può servire ho già il risultato di glxinfo e diceva
<cristian_c> puoi ricordarmi il nome della gpu?
<David77> lspci dice Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03).
<cristian_c> David77: quale risoluzione stai attualmente utilizzando su xubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> David77: ho beccato qualcosa
<David77> quella di default 1024x600 a 60hz
<cristian_c> David77: 1024x600 non è di default
<cristian_c> dubito che il driver intel fornisca una risoluzione così bassa
<cristian_c> nonostante la scheda sia datata
<cristian_c> David77: in un terminale, digita: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> manda il risultato su pastebin
<David77> ma con sudo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> altrimenti l'avrei specificato
<David77> perchè mi dice alla fine "WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user."
<cristian_c> non è importante in questo caso
<David77> ok
<cristian_c> in altri casi sì
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092454/
<cristian_c> David77: digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<David77> ok. comunque il 3d è attivato. glxinfo | grep rendering -> direct rendering: Yes
<cristian_c> manda il paste
<David77> eccolo : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092471/
<cristian_c> quindi è proprio un limite del display e non della gpu
<David77> ha ecco...
<cristian_c> David77: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> David77: nel senso, già sapevi che il display aveva quella risoluzione massima nativa?
<cristian_c> a prescindere dal sistema operativo utilizzato
<David77> no ma lo supponevo
<cristian_c> per favore, manda il pastebin anche dell'ultimo comando
<David77> tanta roba https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092492/
<cristian_c> [ 34.518] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Alviso (gen3) backend
<David77> sarebbe il driver?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il driver è intel
<David77> ha già è il backend
<cristian_c> è un tipo di accelerazione
<cristian_c> sna
<cristian_c> David77: prova a cambiare da SNA a UXA
<David77> da Sandybridge's New Acceleration a Unified Acceleration Architecture
<cristian_c> David77: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<David77> l'UXA sarebbe quello vecchio a quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> credo proprio di sì
<cristian_c> che su hardware vecchio tra l'altro mi pare più sensato
<cristian_c> per un discorso di compatibilità
<David77> vuoto
<cristian_c> ok
<David77> quello nuovo infatti dovrebbe essere su /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<cristian_c> ora incolla, le seguenti righe
<cristian_c> Section "Device"
<cristian_c>  Identifier "Intel Graphics"
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092570/
<cristian_c>  Driver "intel"
<David77> forse?
<cristian_c>  Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<cristian_c> EndSection
<cristian_c> David77: la seconda, la terza e la quarta riga hanno un tab a precedere
<David77> si avevo visto quando mi hai parlato di UXA https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/
<cristian_c> David77: salva il file, chiudi l'editor e  riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> David77: dopodiché al riavvio riposta: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<David77> cristian_c non vanno bene i tab per indentare bene la section?
<cristian_c> David77: devono esserci i tab, quantomeno stilisticamente
<David77> ok quindi va bene quello pasteebinnato
<cristian_c> sì, riavvia
<cristian_c> dopo aver salvato il file
<David77> cristian_c: come ti dicevo adesso non posso riavviare per via del lavoro, ma tra poco stacco e quindi posso riavviare. dopo aver rifatto cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log , se giustamente tu vai a dormire, devo fare altro?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> dovresti mostrare il log aggiornato
<cristian_c> quantomeno per capire se xorg userà il file che hai creato
<cristian_c> al posto della directory che utilizza solitamente
<David77> con ovviamente il vecchio UXA al posto del nuovo SNA. ma tu il tetesco lo capisci?
<cristian_c> Xorg.0.log ti mostra chiaramente quale file di configurazione sta utilizzando
<cristian_c> David77: non c'entra, serve il riavvio e il pastebin del log, per valutare la situazione
<David77> ok
<David77> http://www.linuxfeed.org/2013/12/profondita-di-colore-su-schede-intel-i915/ diceva di fare /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<cristian_c>  33.410] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<cristian_c> David77: per favore, non incollare in canale guide esterne
<David77> scusami tanto :(
<cristian_c> a meno che non siano guide/procedure stra-verificate
<cristian_c> David77: non è tanto importante dove aggiungi la tua conf per xorg
<cristian_c> l'importante è che xorg la veda e la preferisca alle altre presenti, per le parti che va a toccare
<cristian_c> infatti, come mostrato, Xorg.0.log ti dice chiaramente su quale confogurazione sta facendo affidamento
<David77> cristian_c imparo sempre da te, grazie. 15 minuti e anche oggi stacco, ma prima riavvio :)
<cristian_c> David77: se il sistema non si dovesse avviare, allora sì che ti converrebbe fare come hai detto prima
<cristian_c> David77: se non dovesse avviarsi il sistema, basta andare in recovery e cancellare il file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<cristian_c> e quindi riavviare nuovamente
<David77> cristian_c grazie, buono a sapersi se giustamente non parte più la macchina, spero di no
<cristian_c> e quindi creare il file cui accennavi prima in xorg.conf.d, con lo stesso contenuto
<David77> meglio che me lo scrivo su un pezzo di carta se non parte la macchina
<cristian_c> David77: sì, è facikmente ripristinabile, quando si mette mano al server grafico
<cristian_c> alla fine è un rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, da recovery
<cristian_c> David77: un paio d'anni fa avevo fatto delle modifiche alla conf xorg del mouse, creando /etc/X11/xorg.conf e il sistema l'ha digerito
<cristian_c> ma giustamente potrebbe richiedere la configurazione completa per avviarsi e non solo un pezzo
<David77> cristian_c mai andato in recovery: è un sistema a terminale o un sistema a gui?
<cristian_c> parziale, come sono quelle quattro righe.
<cristian_c> David77: in pratica, nel grub hai la voce corrispondente 'modalità di ripristino'
<cristian_c> da lì selezioni shell di root
<cristian_c> che ti porta al prompt / riga di comando
<cristian_c> cioè in un terminale
<cristian_c> (ovviamente il server grafico non c'è in recovery, quindi niente mouse)
<David77> comunque io mi sono segnato rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf . sudo anche lì oppure è come il busybox essendo shell di root?
<cristian_c> David77: no
<cristian_c> perché in shell di root la partizione /home non è montata, se presente, e non sei loggato col tuo utente
<cristian_c> David77: comunque, se il desktop non si avvia, potresti semplicemente ritrovsrti a fare il login testuale
<cristian_c> e cancellare comunque il file da lì, senza andare in recovery, ma in questo caso usando sudo (visto che sei loggato)
<David77> cristian_c speriamo bene :) se non mi senti dopo le 23:05 vuol dire che non sono riuscito e mi ricolleghero da un'altra parte magari domani se non riesco a riavviare e a cancellare il file e riavviare
<David77> ma da come lo dici sembra semplice
<cristian_c> in effetti lo è, se lo sai prima ;)
<David77> :-D
<David77> p.s. a casa comunque dopo aver fatto da busybox fsck la partizione con gli orfani ubuntu è tornato tutto a posto. quasi sicuramente era dovuto all'aggiornamento del kernel :)
<cristian_c> David77: per queste cose comunque c'è il canale -chat
<cristian_c> siamo in canale di supporto ;)
<David77> sisis scusami :-X riavvio e speriamo :)
<cristian_c> ok
<David77> tutto nero per un secondo ma poi tutto liscio. 34.477] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> vediamo
<David77> cristian_c vuoi comunque tutto? il link nulla
<cristian_c> sì, grazie
<David77> uguale come prima
<cristian_c> il file xorg.conf puoi cancellarlo comunque
<cristian_c> visto che non porta benefici
<David77> ok https://paste.ubuntu.com/24092719/
<cristian_c>  33.430] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" [ 33.430] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<cristian_c> eh, ha utilizzato entrambi
<David77> ehehehe fregato x?
<cristian_c> l'ha digerito tranquillamente
<David77> provo da chromium
<cristian_c> [ 34.390] (II) LoadModule: "intel" [ 34.390] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so [ 34.444] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<David77> c'era anche prima quello
<David77> uguale anche da chromium
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4528325
<David77> ora guardo
<cristian_c> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1997488.html
<cristian_c> WebGL Renderer: Blocked for your graphics card because of unresolved driver issues.
<David77> :( è affidabile?
<cristian_c> tu ti riferivi a questo messaggio di firefox?
<cristian_c> che poi non ho ben capito da dove reperisci tali info, in firefox
<cristian_c> On the subject of WebGL, this is not a driver problem but a hardware problem. WebGL is based on OpenGL version 2 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL ). Your VGA card only support OpenGL version 1.4. You need to upgrade your VGA card to the one that support OpenGL at least version 2. Nowadays VGA cards supports OpenGL up to version 4 something.
<David77> no quando vado sul sito di web gl appare sulla loro pagina "Hmm.  While your browser seems to support WebGL, it is disabled or  unavailable.  If possible, please ensure that you are running the latest  drivers for your video card." For more help, please click this link. > pagina di mozilla
<cristian_c> David77: sicuro che su 14.04 quell'animazione del cubo venga caricata correttamente?
<cristian_c> David77: per dire, potresti provare una vecchia versione di firefox e vedere se l'animazione funzikna
<David77> cristian_c ho chiesto oggi a 2 colleghi uno aveva la 14.04 e una debian
<cristian_c> *funziona
<cristian_c> oppure provare il repository di intel linux graphics installer
<cristian_c> che è un ppa
<David77> tutti e 2 i portatili c'era il cubo
<cristian_c> David77: intendo con quel pc
<cristian_c> David77: fossi in te masterizzerei un dvd di 14.04 e proverei in live
<cristian_c> se l'animazione viene caricata
<David77> ahhh no questo non l'ho provato con la 14.04. buona idea, domani provo. mi faccio una pendrive di una 14.04 così me la porto dietro
<cristian_c> David77: perfetto, falla con rufus, se usi windows
<David77> cristian_c la faccio a casa con la 14.04 se riesco domani stesso
<cristian_c> David77: in bocca al lupo
<David77> grazire. non la vedo però su http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/graphics-drivers/000005526.html
<David77> *grazie
<cristian_c> infatti, facile che il ppa non risolva niente
<cristian_c> però, una volta provate le altre soluzioni, si gioca anche questa carta
<cristian_c> David77: io comunque proverei nell'ordine: live di 14.04, versione vecchia di firefox, repository driver intel
<cristian_c> le versioni vecchie di firefox si possono scaricare come tarball da spacchettare senza installazione e sa usare standalone
<cristian_c> *da
<cristian_c> come fosse un'applicazione portable
<David77> ok. comunque ho visto https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/9722/Intel-R-Graphics-Driver-Linux-Intel-3-4-3006-20051209-i386-tar-gz-?product=81509 da https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/81509
<cristian_c> David77: per i driver intel purtroppp ti toccherà aggiungere i ppa
<cristian_c> *purtroppo
<David77> cristian_c anche se c'è il tar sul loro sito?
<cristian_c> il problema poi è ovviamente rimuoverli
<cristian_c> David77: non sapevo del tar, non è così semplice come con firefox
<cristian_c> David77: ma prima di tentare la carta dei driver, io farei le altre due prove
<David77> cristian_c sisisi, assolutamente. sicuramente una versione molto vecchia di firefox funziona perchè usa mesa (ora rimosso) ma con i problemi di sicurezza delle antiche versioni. se poi la 14 funziona con questa scheda.... sono quasi intenzionato a fare un downgrade così mi funziona anche lo scanner...
<David77> tra l'altro questo è quello che mi dice ubuntu 16.04 ma non so se è veramente quella scheda intel. magari è ubuntu che non ha riconosciuto esattamente la scheda? bho
<cristian_c> David77: diciamo che la 14.04 ha supporto per altri due anni
<cristian_c> e il pc pare abbastanza datato, almeno come specifiche
<cristian_c> quindi la 14.04 potrebbe essere una soluziobe ragionevole
<cristian_c> *soluzione
<cristian_c> David77: non so , però se la scheda non supporta una determinatz versione di opengl e nessuno ha aggiunto il relativo supporto
<cristian_c> non è che ci si possa far qualcosa, sarebbe un limite della scheda stessa
<cristian_c> o meglio, è il software che, andando avanti, rende obsoleto l'hardware
<Carlin0> anche nei repo ufficiali ci sono i driver intel considerando che la intel li rilascia con licenza open
<cristian_c> vero, anche se sulla release non vengono realmente aggiornati, a parte fix di sicurezza
<cristian_c> se il ramo del kernel resta sempre lo stesso
<Carlin0> non sono aggiornatissimi questo è vero
<David77> cristian_c anche per la 945GSE ?
<David77> Carlin0 anche per la 945GSE
<cristian_c> poi non credo che i dev intel prestino particolare attenzione ad aggiungere funzioni per le vecchie schede, quando aggiornano i driver
<cristian_c> David77: ti ho risposto proprio ora
<David77> ok scusa
<David77> su http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/graphics-drivers/legacy-graphics/graphics-drivers-for-mobile-intel-945gm-express-chipset-family.html è del 2006 comunque :)
<David77> quella per linux
<cristian_c> al massimo per le vecchie schede aggiusteranno qualche bug
<cristian_c> beh, 11 anni non sono pochi, in tecnologia sono un'intera era
<David77> sul gestore pacchetti, installato, xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver (2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.2) The use of this driver is discouraged if your hw is new enough (ca. 2007 and newer). You can try uninstalling this driver and let the server use it's builtin modesetting driver instead. aaargh
<David77> including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series chips.
<David77> non installato xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 ... va bhè grazie mille! ora vado altrimenti torno a casa ad ore turche e domani a portare il bimbo a scuola ci vado tipo zombie. Buona notte :)
<David77> p.s. cancello xorg.conf
<cristian_c> David77: buona notte
<ryo> salve ho una domanda chi puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> .domanda
<cristian_c> ryo: esprimi i tuoi dubbi
<cristian_c> (in merito a ubuntu)
<ryo> ho una iso dovrei aprirla in ubuntu come faccio? in gestione archivio la apre ma nn c e niente
<ryo> a volte dice file troppo grande
<cristian_c> non devi aprire nienre
<ryo> circa 3g
<cristian_c> masterizza su svd il file .iso
<ryo> devo scompattarla
<cristian_c> ryo: leggi quello che ho scritto soprav;)
<ryo> non ho un dvd devo metterla su usb
<cristian_c> ryo: allora utilizza rufus
<ryo> lo devo scaricare?
<cristian_c> sì, lo usi su windows
<cristian_c> lui si occuperà di trasferire il file .iso su usb
<ryo> no ho solo ubuntu per ora...è quello che sto cercando di fare..instalalre winsock10 sul portatile
<cristian_c> O.o
<ryo> ma monta archivi che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> allora, consulta le risorse dedicate a windows
<cristian_c> google è tuo amico
<cristian_c> qui si fa supporto solo per l'installazione e l'utilizzo di ubuhtu
<ryo> appunto di ubuntu sto parlando
<ryo> ho un iso in ubuntu e devo scompattarla.
<cristian_c> ryo: no, come installare windows e le operazioni necessarie per caricarlo sono affare di windows
<ryo> non ti ho chiesto come installare windows. ti ho chiesto gentilmente come si fa a scompattare un iso in ubuntu
<Carlin0> ryo, ma leggi anche o scrivi solo ? NON DEVI SCOMPATTARLO
<cristian_c> sulle cui risorse ti verranno indicati strumenti e metodi adeguati per fare il tutto
<cristian_c> ryo: i file .iso di solito non si scompattano, ma si masterizzano
<ryo> su windows si scompatta con win rar. con ubuntu non si puo?
<cristian_c> questo per le .iso linux, per il resto cerca le info sulle risorse dedicate dell'os a cui l'iso fa riferimento
<cristian_c> ryo: sudo apt-get install unrar
<cristian_c> che serve ad aprire i file rar
<cristian_c> per l'iso non so
<cristian_c> dipende da ciò di cui si sta parlando
<ryo> ok grazie
<ryo> provo
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Carlin0> ma la iso non va scompattata ryo
<ryo> sarà ma da usb non la legge per l installazione e non ho un dvd per masterizzare
<cristian_c> ryo: te l'ho spiegato, il metodo dipende da cosa prescrive chi confeziona l'iso
<Carlin0> prepara la chiavetta con creatore dischi di ubuntu , ma dalla iso senza averla scompattata
<ryo> mmh sarebbe
<cristian_c> ryo: microsoft spiega chiaramente di utilizzare una determinata applicazione proprietaria per trasferire su usb il supporto d'installazione
<ryo> si ma il propblema è che se non usi windows ti crea direttamente una iso...e sei fottuto
<cristian_c> *l'immagine del software d'installazione
<cristian_c> ryo: la cosa non riguarda questo canale....
<ryo> Carlin0 come si crea una chiavetta con creatore di dischi ubuntu?
<Carlin0> aprilo e vedi
<ryo> cristian_c infatti non mi interessa di windows potrebeb esserci qualsiasi cosa, sto chiedendo in ubuntu come si fa...e sto rispondendo al quello che mi dicono tipo: windows dice che etc
<cristian_c> ryo: trasferire il file .iso di windows non è detto che funziohi
<cristian_c> *con qualunque applicazione
<cristian_c> 2) non capisco il senso di aprire il file .iso quando ciò che serve è trasferirlo su usb
<cristian_c> *nel senso di trasferirne il contenuto
<ryo> perke semplicemnte trasferendolo poi non lo lancia
<cristian_c> 3) stiamo andando abbondamtemente offtopic
<cristian_c> ryo: esatto e la cosa riguarda le risorse windows, non questo canale
<ryo> ancora mi hai chiesto rispondo. la mia domanda era semplice: come si apre un iso in ubuntu
<cristian_c> ryo: ma per fare cosa?
<ryo> voglio vedere cosa c e dentro
<ryo> il resto nn importa
<cristian_c> una volta aperto il contenuto, che ci si deve fare?
<cristian_c> capisci che è una domanda che non ha uno scopo?
<ryo> lo scopo è offotopic
<ryo> quindi prendilo come assioma
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> ryo: quindi non si da assistenza su argomenti potenziakmente illciti
<cristian_c> illeciti
<cristian_c> come questo
<ryo> non è illecito
<ryo> ed è pertinente
<ryo> a ubuntu
<cristian_c> modificare l'immagine iso di windows, non è lecito
<ryo> infatti nn la voglio modificare
<cristian_c> hai altre domande, su altri argomenti?
<cristian_c> 'lo scopo è offtopic0
<cristian_c> '
<Carlin0> installa isomaster se vuoi solo vedere cosa contiene
<ryo> si come si apre un file iso. dentro ho file vecchi
<cristian_c> ma no era l'iso di windows 10?
<ryo> non ricordo cosa ci sia ed ho solo l iso
<ryo> no è un altro
<cristian_c> *non
<ryo> isomaster è per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ryo: iso master è ok, sempre che l'iso l'abbia fatta tu e come
<cristian_c> non sono sicuro che apra _tutti_ i file .iso
<ryo> ok grazie
<ryo> buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-02
<xundres> quanto è sicuro un aggiornamento da una versione LTS ad unaltra versione LTS?
<Carlin0> se non hai ppa abbastanza
<xundres> Carlin0, potresti indicarmi lultima bersione lts? non trovo il download
<Carlin0> 16.04
<xundres> e 16.04.02 cos'è?
<cristian_c> pointnrelease
<xundres> come si rimuove lapp di amazon?
<Carlin0> xundres, che app ?
<xundres> il plugin di amazon che si trova quando installi da nuovo
<Carlin0> quale ?
<Carlin0> mi sa che non sai manco tu bene di cosa parli xundres prima era un app ora un plugin ...
<cristian_c> credo sia disattivato di default sulle nuove versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> xundres: che ubuntu utilizzi?
<cristian_c>  elle versioni più vecchie si può comunque disabilitare
<cristian_c> i risultati nel sito amazon della ricerca nella dash
<cristian_c> xundres: non credo tu abbia ancora capito come funziona la dash
<xundres> 16.04.02
<xundres> installazione pulita. primo avvio compare la app di amazon sul launcher. ma possibile che non sapete di che sto parlando?
<xundres> dal launcher si puo rimuovere sbloccandolo
<xundres> ma nella dash rimane
<xundres> nel software center non c'è perche non è una applicazione ma un plugin
<xundres> quindi, come rimuoverlo?
<cristian_c> 'la app di amazon'
<xundres> non mi fa nessuna ricerca nella dash, io non l'ho mai detto
<cristian_c> xundres: ti è ststo già risposto
<xundres> e dov’è la riposta?
<cristian_c> ed esiste un'opzione per disabilitare quel tipo di ricerca, nelle versioni precedenti a 16.10
<cristian_c> xundres: ^
<xundres> non è il mio problema
<cristian_c> e qual è il tuo problema?
<xundres> rimuoere l'icona (e possibilmente la app/plugin/qualsiasicosasia) dalla dash
<cristian_c> xundres: ripeto, c'è l'opzione per disattivare la ricerca amazon
<cristian_c> credo tu possa gestire anche le altre lens
<xundres> https://i.stack.imgur.com/m5RKG.png
<xundres> ancora con questa ricerca amazon
<cristian_c> ma se non ti interessa la ricerca integrata, perché utilizzi unity?
<cristian_c> forse non hai una scelta consapevole
<cristian_c> *non hai fatto
<xundres> cristian_c se non mi sai rispondere non fa niente
<cristian_c> xundres: fai domande assurde
<cristian_c> e ti è anche stato risposto a riguardo
<xundres> non è vero perchè a me non fa nessuna ricerca amazon nella dash, è un'altra cosa
<xundres> se apri il link capisci quello che voglio rimuovere
<cristian_c> xundres: quando appare tale schermata?
<xundres> quando apro la dash, vado in applicazioni e c'è "amazon"
<xundres> oppure una ricerca: amazon, appare sempre quella chr sembra una app
<xundres> come la rimuovo?
<cristian_c> xundres: hai fatto come suggerito nelle righe precedenti?
<xundres> come si disattiva la ricerca? (Anche se non è questo il problema)
<cristian_c> magari _forse_ è proprio _questo_ il problema
<cristian_c> tanto vale provarci
<cristian_c> xundres: https://i.stack.imgur.com/m5RKG.png
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760204/how-to-remove-the-unity-amazon-package-in-16-04
<cristian_c> quindi ti conviene semplicemente disattivare la ricerca amazon e magari l'icona non apparempiù
<cristian_c> xundres: comunque, non vedo che fastidio dia vedere l'icona amazon in mezzo alla lista di tutte le altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> e ripeto, xundres , forse non hai ancora capito a cosa serve la dash, visto che la usi come fosse un menù applicazioni
<cristian_c> e invecemè utilizzata per la ricerca (anche tra le app)
<cristian_c> ovvero, apri la dash, digiti qualcosa e lei te la trova
<cristian_c> forse ti conviene proprio utilizzare il classic menu indicator, se è l'uso che ne vuoi fare tu
<Paolone> Buonasera a tutti, oggi ho riscontrato un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu 16.04.
<cristian_c> .dettagli
<cristian_c> Paolone: elenca cpu, ram e scheda grafica precisi
<Paolone> Quando metto la usb e provo a far partire in modalità Live, mi da errore :
<Paolone> End kernel panic - not syncing : VPS : unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
<Paolone> È un Dual core 2.2 Ghz Intel
<Paolone> 4gb di ram
<Paolone> Non mi ricordo la scheda video
<Carlin0> come hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<Paolone> Con Lili usb creator
<Carlin0> rifalla con rufus
<Paolone> Ok ok
<cristian_c> vps?
<cristian_c> Paolone: comunque, cpu e gou precisi
<cristian_c> non 'dual core' o cose del genere
<yrem> Buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi con un harddisk WD my passport ?
<pigeta> buona sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pigeta
<fabio_cc> ciao pigeta
<pigeta> ho la risoluzione del monitor che al max è 1024x768
<pigeta> come faccio a cambiarla
<pigeta> uso uno switch perche ho due pc collegati su un monitor
<fabio_cc> pigeta, vediamo che scheda video e che driver usi: lshw -c video
<pigeta> ma la risoluzione massima fornita dallo switch e' 1920x1440
<fabio_cc> pigeta, https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pigeta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24097487/
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ho dimenticato sudo, comunque va bene anche così
<pigeta> ok quindi?
<fabio_cc> pigeta, se vuoi essere sicuro che lo sia lo switch a creare problemi, devi fare la prova a collegare il monitor direttamente
<fabio_cc> *che non
<pigeta> su windows 7 pero non crea problemio+
<pigeta> problemi
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ok, anche perché in ogni caso non dovrebbe crearne
<fabio_cc> pigeta, in live da lo stesso problema?
<pigeta> mmm
<pigeta> non saprei
<fabio_cc> pigeta, intendo in live hai comunque il problema della risoluzione?
<pigeta> dovrei provare
<fabio_cc> pigeta, comunque vedo che il driver che usi supporta la tua scheda video
<fabio_cc> pigeta, è un portatile o un fisso?
<pigeta> fisso
<fabio_cc> pigeta, e che monitor usi?
<pigeta> samsung 19"
<pigeta> monitor-tv
<fabio_cc> pigeta, hai il modello preciso?
<pigeta> lt19b300ewen
<fabio_cc> pigeta, ok, quel monitor ha una risoluzione massima di 1366 x 768
<fabio_cc> pigeta, da dove provi a cambiare la risoluzione?
<pigeta> si difatti
<pigeta> impostazioni-->schermo
<fabio_cc> pigeta, puoi mandare una schermata? http://imgur.com/
<fabio_cc> pigeta, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<pigeta> l'ultima di xubuntu
<fabio_cc> pigeta, 16.10?
<pigeta> si
<fabio_cc> pigeta, dai il comando: xrandr
<fabio_cc> pigeta, metti il risultato su ubuntu paste
<pigeta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24097572/
<lello17> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> ciao lello17
<lello17> ho bisogno di un aiuto>  su ubuntu .16.10
<fabio_cc> lello17, esponi il problema
<lello17> ha funzionato per un po poi ad una successiva apertura mi ritrovo questo messaggio>
<lello17> the root filesystem on&dev&sdb1 requires a manual fsck
<fabio_cc> lello17, nient'altro? magari scatta una foto allo schermo
<pigeta> allora
<lello17> come faccio poi ad inviare la foto_
<pigeta> ho tolto lo switch e attacato diretto il cavo vga al monitor ora xrandr da
<lello17> non sono pratico
<lello17> ora mi trovo sulla versione  di prova
<fabio_cc> lello17, http://imgur.com/
<pigeta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24097709/
<fabio_cc> pigeta, allora è lo switch
<pigeta> e difatti riesco a utilizzare la massima risoluzione
<fabio_cc> pigeta, 1366x768      59.79*+
<pigeta> è ma allora perche in windows riesco anche con lo switch attacato?
<fabio_cc> pigeta, infatti proprio non me lo spiegavo perché non riuscissi ad utilizzare una risoluzione più alta
<fabio_cc> pigeta, questo non so dirtelo
<pigeta> non c'è modo di forzare la scheda a buttare fuori la risoluzione massima del monitor
<pigeta> ?
<lello17> fabio  ho provato ad  andare sulla pagina indicata
<fabio_cc> pigeta, credo che per colpa dello switch, il driver video non riesca a rilevare correttamente le risoluzioni supportate dal monitor
<fabio_cc> pigeta, diciamo che interferisce
<lello17> fabio ho provato ad andare sul link idicato ,ma non riesco a capire cosa fare
<fabio_cc> lello17, fai la foto allo schermo poi la carichi su quel sito
<cristian_c> trollalero trollallà
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-03
<sdsdfgfdsg> Buongiorno, vorrei segnalare un bug.
<sdsdfgfdsg> Va beh, io scrivo, poi se qualcuno ha voglia verifica.
<sdsdfgfdsg> Ho  una ubuntu server 16.04
<sdsdfgfdsg> La password dell'unico utente presente è così composta novecaratteri@4numeri
<sdsdfgfdsg> Per accedere basta digitare i primi 9 caratteri.
<sdsdfgfdsg> Vabbè, addio.
<orsoveloce> salve
<orsoveloce> per un netbook EeePc  l'unltima versione di ubuntu va bene secondo voi?
<up-bot> orsoveloce prova con lubuntu che è la piu' leggera
<orsoveloce> Grazie gentilissimo
<up-bot> di nulla
<Mon97> Buongiorno
<Mon97> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Sam92> Salve volevo fare un server con ubuntu server 16 lts. Non sono molto pratico però volevo installare il sistema su un ssd e poi montare un raid1 come archivio ma non so come impostare il partizionamento per effettualo qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare ?
<Carlin0> Sam92, e credi che sarai in grado di gestire un server ?
<Carlin0> .raid
<Sam92> Lo utilizzerei solo come server samba per fare un Nas casalingo
<Carlin0> lo sai che non ha interfaccia grafica ?
<Sam92> so che ho molte cose da imparare ma piano piano imparo
<Sam92> so che si può mettere un'interfaccia grafica in aiuto
<Sam92> mi potresti aiutare ?
<Carlin0> non so nulla di raid sorry
<Sam92> qualcun altro mi potrebbe aiutare ?
<Sam92> mi basterebbe sapere come si configura la partizione
<Carlin0> cioè?
<Carlin0> fai una partizione ext4 gli dai punto di mount / e sei a posto
<Sam92> il partizionamento dei dischi affinché l'ssd abbia il sistema intallato
<Sam92> a quale disco devo dare ciò
<Sam92> ?
<Sam92> senza area di swap ?
<Carlin0> Sam92, quanta ram hai ?
<Sam92> 4 gb
<Carlin0> al disco dove vuoi installare ovviamente
<Carlin0> con 4 gb se non iberni non serve la ram
<Carlin0> la swap scusa
<Sam92> allora ti spiego tt per bene ho 4 gb di ram, 30 gb di ssd, e poi ho due dischi da due Tb che volevo agganciare al sistema in raid 1
<Sam92> sull'ssd volevo montare il sistema
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto : non so nulla di raid
<fabio-31> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 16.10, qual è il modo migliore per installare gnome?
<fabio-31> ho provato a farlo dal terminale, ma credo che non lo installi correttamente perchè non cambia nulla rispetto a unity
<Sam92> non saprei mi dispiace sono un novellino pure io
<fabio-31> ancheio
<up-bot> fabio-31 devi selezionarlo all'avvio il desktop se lo hai installato
<Sam92> aspettiamo qualcuno che ne sappia di più allora
<Sam92> up-bot riesci ad aiutarmi ?
<fabio-31> ora ho reinstallato ubuntu normalmente perchè mi si impallava..
<fabio-31> quindi dovrei reinstallare gnome
<Carlin0> fabio-31, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione
<fabio-31> potresti dirmi quali sono i codici da utilizzare con il terminale più affidabili e cosa significa selezionarlo dal desktop?
<fabio-31> grazie mille!!
<Sam92> nessuno mi dà retta scusate ? nessuno sa nulla ?
<Carlin0> fabio-31, dopo installato al login devi selezionare tra unity e gnome
<fabio_cc> Sam92, la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carlin0> Sam92, normalmente chi usa server sa da se cosa fare
<Sam92> Ma se uno vuole imparare cm deve fare se non provare e chiedere se non ssa
<Sam92> ?
<fabio_cc> Sam92, ma devi fare un raid hardware o sfotware?
<fabio-31> Carlin0 , perdonami se sembro un po' ottuso, ma le latre volte che ho provato ad installare gnome non mi è uscito nulla al momento del log in. Nello specifico non mi è stata data la possibilità di scegliere tr gnome e unity
<fabio_cc> *software
<Sam92> lo so bene che la gente è volontaria e non posso pretendere che qualcuno risponda chiedevo se qlk sapeva qlk
<Sam92> comunque fabio_cc raid software
<fabio_cc> Sam92, ecco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<Sam92> Sai come si configura tt ciò ?
<fabio_cc> Sam92, no, mai usato, però c'è il wiki sopra scritto
<Carlin0> fabio-31, quando accendi il pc si logga da solo o metti user e pass ?
<fabio_cc> Sam92, per quanto riguarda il partizionamento in generale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabio-31> Carlin0 metto user e password.
<Carlin0> ecco fabio-31 allora guarda bene quando sei in quella schermata e vedrai che ce modo di scegliere
<fabio-31> humm va bene!
<fabio-31> ci riprovo per l'ennesima volta e poi vi aggiorno ahahah
<fabio-31> grazie mille Carlin0 :D
<fabio-31> buona giornata!
<Carlin0> fabio-31, ma prima installalo però eh
<Carlin0> fabio-31, al massimo fai na foto alla schermata e lo vediamo insieme
<fabio-31> sì, tranquillo non sono così negato ahahahahha
<Sam92> però fabio_cc io ho dato un occhio ma non trovo come configurare il disco di avvio a tutto ciò
<fabio-31> va bene appena finisco di installare mando una foto
<fabio-31> poi ho un altro problema
<fabio-31> mi compare sempre una finestra che dice che ubuntu a riscontrato un problema interno
<fabio_cc> Sam92, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid spiega tutti i passaggi: download mini ISO, configurazione BIOS, installazione, partizionamento e completamento dell'installazione. E' molto lungo dubito che tu lo abbia guardato
<Sam92> lo sto guardando ma devo anche reinterpretarlo perché lo devo adeguare alle mie esigenze
<fabio_cc> Sam92, "La guida si riferisce all'impostazione di un array software RAID 0 servendosi di 2 dischi fissi. È tuttavia possibile creare anche array software RAID di tipo 1 o dar luogo ad una configurazione mista di partizioni singole e partizioni in software RAID. "
<Sam92> ok
<Sam92> ora guardo bene
<fabio_cc> Sam92, altro non so dirti
<Sam92> si comunque ho dato uno sguardo veloce perché ho già fatto all operazioni diverse volte per tanti tentativi che ho fatto
<Sam92> x qll ti dico comunque grazie mille fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Sam92, c'è anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID  in inglese
<fabio-31> come faccio a mandare un file qui in chat?
<fabio-31> qunado schiaccio sulla freeccia in basso a dx, mi dice che filepicker is unvailable.
<up-bot> fabio-31 digita il comando .paste qui in canale e avrai la risposta su come far vedere un file se si tratta di immagini scrivi .image
<fabio-31> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio-31> .paste
<up-bot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio-31> grazie+
<fabio-31> Carlin0 ci sei?
<fabio-31> ho effettuato l'installazione
<fabio-31> .image
<up-bot> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio-31> praticamente quando ho effettuato l'accesso, non ho trovato ulla che mi permettesse di scegliere tra unity e gnome
<fabio-31> https://imgur.com/a/NPFvz
<fabio-31> e ciò che mi compare dopo l'accesso è questo?
<fabio-31> però dalle immagini che ho trovato su internet gnome mi sembra nettamente diverso
<alessandroalb> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> Da un pc con gnome-shell, dopo aver inserito password e dato invio al login, dove posso vedere tutti i log per verificare problemi ?
<phablet> ciao a tutti, ho 10anni e non sono esperto
<Carlin0> .chat
<phablet> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> certo phablet esponi la domanda e se qualcuno sa risponde
<dorione> Salve a non riesco a far riconoscere la chiavetta wifi t-link TL-WN823N. Le caratteristiche del pc sono: RAM: 2,9 GiB; Processore: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ × 2; Grafica: Gallium 0.4 on NV86; Tipo OS: ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit; Disco: 735,1 GB
<phablet> uso un m10 co ubutu touch ho collegato un hard drive per ascoltare la musica e vedere videos m non riesco a trovarlo, ho installato file mnager ma non appare da nessuna parte
<Mene2000> Ciao, sto seguendo una tutorial che mi chiede di creare un utente aggiungendolo in un gruppo esistente e con login disabilitato dunque io digito il comando (secondo quello che dice il tutorial): adduser test -g grouptest -s /sbin/nologin ma mi dice che i parametri -g e -s sono "ambigui" e non so come continuare
<Brk> Ciao ! Ho una domandina tecnica. C'è qualcuno ?
<Carlin0> Mene2000, qui si fa riferimento solo a documentazione ufficiale e non a tutorial presi da blog a caso
<mon97> ragazzi chi puó aiutarmi gentilmente?
<Brk> beh... passo alla domanda: vorrei passare a Ubuntu su un pc Acer Aspire M1100 che, dalla nascita, monta Windows Vista. Poichè la destinazione del PC è prevalentemente "musicale", vorrei avere garanzia che mettendo Ubuntu possa poi far funzionare la scheda Soundblaster Live! 24 bit che ora pilota (molto bene) un impianto audio 5.1. Qualcuno mi può d
<Brk> are questa certezza ?
<mon97> non tisponde nessuno
<Mene2000> ok, posso allora chiedere come fare a creare un utente con quelle caratteristiche?
<Carlin0> Brk, scarica lubuntu e prova da live
<Brk> Grazie Carlin0. Vuoi dire che posso provare lubuntu sul pc "per prova", e se poi non riesco a far funzionare la Soundblaster, fare marcia indietro ?
<Carlin0> Brk,  da live cd puoi provare senza installare
<Brk> ah grande ! device compresi quindi...ok. allora provo e poi se serve vi disturbo ancora. Grazie. Ciao
<Carlin0> .lubuntu
<up-bot> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<Brk> up-bot, è x me il link ?
<Carlin0> Brk, si per lubuntu
<Brk> grazie 1000. ciao
<Mr_Pan> nuovo bot  ?
<Mr_Pan> con il punto  ?
<Carlin0> è sostitutivo in attesa del ritorno di quello ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> .ok ..
<Mr_Pan> stessi comandi   ?
<Mr_Pan> .veggenti
<up-bot> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Carlin0> non tutti ma quasi
<Mon97> Qualcuno mi aiutaaaaa?
<Mr_Pan> .qualcuno
<up-bot> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mon97> Durante l'installazione di Lubuntu, quando arriva al pacchetto Grub2 mi crasha l'installer e l'installazione fallisce
<Carlin0> Mon97, installi da dvd o chiavetta ?
<Mon97> cosa devo fare per installare tutto correttamente? Sto cercando di fare un dual boot con windoes 10
<Mon97> da chiavetta
<Carlin0> come l'hai preparata ?
<Mon97> ho provato con rufus e anche con linux usb installer, una cosa del
<Mon97> genere
<Carlin0> rufus e controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> .md5
<Mon97> era ok
<Mon97> non conosco per niente il mondo di linux e volevo iniziare con lununtk, anche per l'università
<Mon97> lubuntu*
<Carlin0>  e su che hardware installi ? cpu ram scheda vide ...
<Mon97> intel atom x5 4gb ram
<Mon97> scheda video Intel HD 600 mi pare
<Mon97> non so che modello sia
<Mon97> comunque della intel
<Mon97> Carlin0 mi chiede ora di fare una partizione per EFI Boot partition
<Mon97> che faccio?
<Carlin0> non conosco uefi devi leggerti le guide
<Carlin0> .uefi
<up-bot> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<MLIH1> sera
<MLIH1> Spiego subito il mio problema:
<MLIH1> ho un cube Iwork1x e non riesco a far girare una distro decentemente, continui crash e la scheda wirless non va, probabilemente neanche la BT
<robby1181> ciao dovrei passare la iso su una pennetta usb gia formattata in fat 32
<robby1181> come si fa grazie
<f843d0> robby1181: con dd su linux, con Rufus su Windoze
<Mr_Pan> robby1181, da linux o da windows  ?
<f843d0> robby1181: il dettaglio di come è formattata è irrilevante
<Mr_Pan> .rufus
<Mr_Pan> .winusb
<f843d0> .usbwin
<Mr_Pan> .usbwin
<Mr_Pan>  
<Mr_Pan> robby1181, da windows utilizza Rufus
<robby1181> da linux
<robby1181> da linux
<robby1181> scusate ma sono nuovo con questo sistema operativo
<f843d0> robby1181: hai già avuto risposta, leggi bene sopra
<robby1181> non riesco a capire
<robby1181> cosa vuol dire dd
<robby1181> ?
<f843d0> robby1181: man dd
<f843d0> robby1181: puoi anche cercare "dd linux iso" su Internet e leggere un po' di risultati
<robby1181> ok vado a vedere
<bznm> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema che mi sta facendo disperare. ho chiesto aiuto qui https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354518 . dopo un'interruzione di corrente non riesco più a far funzionare il server grafico di ubuntu... mi loggo, ci pensa un attimo e mi sbatte di nuovo in faccia la schermata di login.. in loop... che accidenti posso fare?
<bznm> c'è un modo per "resettare" tutto sto casino di xorg e roba varia? ho davvero bisogno di lavorare su quel computer!
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-04
<alberto> jonh
<SUp> buongiorno a tutti
<Septum007> Buongiorno ragazzi
<Septum007> Ragazzi, ho un problema con l hdd che si blocca e non posso piu usare il pc, allora mi chiedevo se e possibile fare una penna usb con ubuntu che possa salvare i dati
<Septum007> siccome il pc mi serve esclusivamente per programmare vorrei avere una usb con ubuntu che non mi chieda ad ogni avvio se voglio installare il sistema
<Septum007> non so se mi spiego...
<Septum007> in soldoni, sostituire l intero hdd con una pennetta avviabile
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Septum007: è una pessima idea, se ho capito cosa intendi
<cristian_c> una pendrive non è un hard disk, a paritre dalle memorie flash
<cristian_c> non è fatta per farci girare un os
<cristian_c> *partire
<Septum007> anche se lo usassi solo con programmi tipo kwrite ecc?
<cristian_c> Septum007: a prescindere dal programma utilizzato
<cristian_c> meglio investire pochi soldi su un hard disk
<Septum007> ok, grazie per l'aiuto
<Septum007> mi sa che ora dovro' portarlo in assistenza per essere sicuro che sia l'hdd
<cristian_c> Septum007: non è difficile appurarlo
<cristian_c> Septum007: basta che mansi la usb live in boot
<cristian_c> *mandare
<Septum007> ora sto usando la usb live con ubuntu e non ho problemi
<cristian_c> beh, forse è l'bard disk il problema
<cristian_c> *hard
<cristian_c> Septum007: al limite prova a reinstallare ubuntu sull'hard disk, per essere sicuro
<Septum007> se invece faccio partire il pc normalmente con windows, dopo un po' si blocca...la lampadina che indica il disco fisso si spegne e sono costratto a forzare l'arresto
<cristian_c> Septum007: ma sei in dual boot?
<ExPBoy> controlla i cavi del HD
<Septum007> no
<Septum007> ho winws nell'hdd
<Septum007> e ora sto usando ubuntu live
<cristian_c> Septum007: ah, quindi non usi ubuntu
<cristian_c> (solitamente)
<Septum007> ultimamente sono costretto haha
<cristian_c> Septum007: oltre al consiglio di ExPBoy , vale quanto detto prima
<Septum007> comunque ho gia' provato a installare ubuntu ma il problema persiste
<cristian_c> ovvero reinstallare l'os (nel caso in cui i cavi siano ok)
<ExPBoy> a da ubuntu live lo vedi l HD?
<Septum007> si
<ExPBoy> ma se lo installi poi che errore da (se lo da)
<Septum007> non da nessun errore
<Septum007> semplicemente il computer si blocca
<Septum007> a caso
<ExPBoy> ok buttalo :)
<Septum007> a volte per esempio riesco ad utilizzarlo senza problemi, ma se malauguratamente va in standby allora sono fregato
<ExPBoy> aahhhh
<Septum007> ExPBoy secondo te e' meglio che evito di comprare un nuovo hdd e risparmio per un pc nuovo?
<ExPBoy> Septum007, che pc è?
<ExPBoy> processore memoria ...
<Septum007> asus f502c
<Septum007> intel core i3 4gb ram
<ExPBoy> cambia hd
<Septum007> grazie per l'aiuto
<Septum007> ultima cosa
<Septum007> sapresti consiglirmi un hd? mi bastano 250gb
<f843d0> !chat | Septum007
<ubot-it> Septum007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Septum007> ok, scusate
<Guest89289> buon giorno ieri spegnendo il controllo ho acceso l'icona dello schermo stamattina riaccendendo non trovo piu le stringhe laterali (explorer firefox ecc ed inoltre neanche la striga superiore con accensione e spegnimento ) inoltre se apro un qualunque file non riesco a richiuderlo perche non ho la stringa superiore  pero questo succede solo su un r
<Guest89289> egistro perche aprendo l'altro utente funziona tutto normale come posso risolvere grazie
<Carlin0> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<Jaguar80> ciao a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | Jaguar80
<ubot-it> Jaguar80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jaguar80> ho un problema...non posso accedere al bios o uefi del mio maledetto windows 10 cambiare il boot
<Jaguar80> devo installare ubuntu da chiavetta!
<gigirock> Jaguar80, in molti pc devi spegnere tenendo premuto il tasto shift allora al successivo avvio puoi usare del o f2 per accedere al bios
<Jaguar80> ora provo...poi ritorno!
<Jaguar80> intanto grazie
<gigirock> e arrivato Mario Segni .... del famoso referendum
<Jaguar80> rieccomi. niente da fare
<Jaguar80> tra poco lancio il pc dalla finestra
<cristian_c> ....
<Jaguar80> sono condannato ad usare windows 10
<Fetentone> Buongiorno a tutti
<Fetentone> e bentrovati
<Fetentone> scusate l'intrusione ma non riesco a capire perché firefox non mi va più bene da un mesetto a questa aprte
<Fetentone> non mi carica le pagine quando clicco sui button dei link
<Fetentone> per esempio su subito.it mi carica la prima foto e le altre se pur me le fa vedere in miniatura quando le clicco non me le apre
<Fetentone> gli aggiornamenti li ho fatti tutti eh!
<Fetentone> we??? Operatoriii? Ci siete???
<davide> exit
<Carlin0> Fetentone, che ubuntu usi ?
<Fetentone> ciao Carlin0 16.04... intanto un caro saluto
<Carlin0> hai provato a resettare la cartella delle impostazioni ?
<Fetentone> no... il messaggio che mi compare spesso è installa javascript che però è già installato
<Carlin0> hai installato java fuori dai repo quindi
<Fetentone> non lo so Carlin0, onestamente non credo.. non installo mai nula fuori dai repo
<Carlin0> apri un terminale Fetentone
<Fetentone> ok
<Carlin0> Fetentone, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Fetentone, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta il link del 2° comando
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110406/
<Carlin0> ce solo il ppa di chrome quello non fa danno
<Carlin0> Fetentone, chiudi firefox e poi
<Fetentone> e poi
<Carlin0> Fetentone, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<Fetentone> ok... fatto
<Carlin0> poi prova a riaprire firefox e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<Fetentone> è ritornato vergine???
<Carlin0> si
<Fetentone> non ci osno più le mie preferenze
<Carlin0> ma le impostazioni non le abbiamo cancellate
<Fetentone> dimmi... puoi fare lo stesso con mia moglie???
<Fetentone> :D
<Carlin0> sono solo spostate
<Fetentone> ma con sync le riprendo tutte... giusto???
<Carlin0> ma ...il problema persiste o no ?
<Fetentone> sto controllando
<Fetentone> un attimo
<Fetentone> si il problema persiste
<Carlin0> allora richiudi firefox
<Carlin0> e dai
<Fetentone> ok
<Carlin0> Fetentone, mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> riapro
<Carlin0> tornato tutto a posto
<Carlin0> ma non ho altre idee
<Fetentone> no.. purtroppo tutto come prima
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<Fetentone> diavolo di un firefox
<Fetentone> ciao cristian_c
<Carlin0> e lo so ti ho ripristinato tutto
<Carlin0> visto che cmq non risolveva
<Fetentone> Carlin0, ma il javascript è installato o no???
<Fetentone> perché me lo chiede sempre
<cristian_c> Fetentone: che cosa accade quando fai clic sulle foto esattamente?
<Fetentone> cristian_c, assolutemente nulla
<Carlin0> Fetentone, dpkg -l | grep java | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Fetentone: dacci info precise, compreso il messaggio completo del browser
<Fetentone> ossia, me le seleziona sulla miniatura in basso ma poi non le apre
<Fetentone> l'esempio è delle foto ma vale così per i button dei link
<Fetentone> non funzina
<cristian_c> 'i button dei link'?
<Fetentone> carica la prima pagina di tutto poi le altre non le vede
<cristian_c> Fetentone: dacci info precise, compreso il messaggio completo del browser
<Fetentone> i pulsanti dei link
<Fetentone> come li chiami
<cristian_c> O.o
<Fetentone> :D
<Carlin0> link
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fetentone> ok.. un attimo
<cristian_c> Fetentone: e anche il messaggio d'errore
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110479/
<Fetentone> cristian_c, nessun messaggio di errore... semplicemente non carica nilla
<Fetentone> poi il messaggio di javascript quando vado us alcune pagine
<Fetentone> mo posto tutto un attimo
<cristian_c> rc javascript-common 11 all Base support for JavaScript library packages
<cristian_c> non è quello che ho chiesto, ma involontariamente hai trovato il problema
<Fetentone> cristian_c, cos'è un comando che devo dare??'
<cristian_c> Fetentone: no, dai
<Fetentone> ho solo postato il risultato dell'ultimo comando che mi ha dato Carlin0
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> io mi riferivo comunque al messaggio d'errore
<cristian_c> hai un residuo di pacchetto
<Carlin0> e 2 pacchetti presi chissà dove
<Fetentone> lo so io dall'agenzia delle entrate
<cristian_c> lol
<Fetentone> per un software del caiser
 * cristian_c pensava fosse una battuta
<cristian_c> Fetentone: dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall javascript-common
<geiar> salve, mi serve aiuto con l'installazione di lubuntu
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<geiar> installazione da cd, il bot da bios non parte, lo schermo resta nero, il lettore cd funziona
<Carlin0> geiar, come hai masterizzato il cd/dvd ?
<geiar> con un programma su windows
<Carlin0> si ma come ? come immagine o come dati ?
<geiar> iso
<Carlin0> !iso | geiar
<ubot-it> geiar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> dai una occhiata alla guida geiar gusto per vedere se hai adottato la giusta procedura
<geiar> ok
<Fetentone> cristian_c, Carlin0 ... allora ho dato il reinstall di javascript... ubuntu dice che c'è... mozilla dice che non c'è
<Fetentone> io quoto per un barricata della bonollo
<Fetentone> perché non so che fare
<Fetentone> scusate e se disinstallo mozilla e poi lo reinstallo???
<Fetentone> no eh???
<akis24> Fetentone: prova a rinominare la cartella di mozilla in /home  e poi riavvii firefox e vedi come va'
<Fetentone> e come la rinomino...
<Fetentone> mi dai un esempio per piacere
<akis24> come vuoi tu.. dal gestore file esempio
<Fetentone> akis24, un attimo... in home la cartella non c'è
<Fetentone> prima c'era
<Fetentone> prima prima
<Mr_Pan> Fetentone, con il . ... è nnascosta
<Fetentone> Mr_Pan, con il ...
<Fetentone> come???
<Fetentone> come la vedo??
<Carlin0> Fetentone, è quello che ho provato io prima e non ha funzionato
<Mr_Pan> Fetentone, apri il gestore dei file ... da Visualizza seleziona  Mostra file nascosti
<Mr_Pan> Fetentone, nella /home cerca .mozilla e rinomina come ti hano detto rpima
<akis24> bon se Carlin0  ha fatto provare gia' è inutile
<Fetentone> ok.. trovata
<Fetentone> la chiamo .MrPan così se è qualcosa te la facci orecapitare direttamente sul tuo pc
<Mr_Pan> Fetentone, abito così lontano che ci rimetteresti solo per le spese di spedizione
<Fetentone> funziona tutto
<Fetentone> incredibile ma funziona tutto
<Mr_Pan> perfetto
<Fetentone> non ci posso credere
<Fetentone> un inutile Mr_Pan ce l'ha fatta
<Fetentone> stasera mi taglio quelle cose lì
<Fetentone> :D
<Mr_Pan> Fetentone, inutile ...
<Fetentone> Carlin0, mo a te ti vengo a prendere in chat
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-05
<nextonio> Salve ho un netbook acer apri
<nextonio> acer apire one** con opensuse installato, e' possibile disinstallarlo ?
<f843d0> nextonio: questo è il canale di supporto ad Ubuntu. Certo che è possibile rimuovere qualsiasi sistema operativo da qualsiasi elaboratore.
<nextonio> come potrei disinstallarlo ?
<f843d0> nextonio: se la domanda non riguarda Ubuntu, puoi provare a spostare la tua richiesta in #ubuntu-it-chat. Leggi il topic del canale.
<davide> ciao a tutti
<davide> 😉
<fabio_cc> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guttadax> Salve a tutti
<Guttadax> Ho un problema spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare:
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guttadax
<ubot-it> Guttadax: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guttadax> Avevo un notebook dell con HD partizionato, la parte ubuntu cifrata, il restante con windows. Il pc non si avvia più ed ho smontato l'HD e collegato tramite adattatore usb ad un altro pc con live di ubuntu per recuperare i dati ma ho seguito parecchie guide ma nessuna mi fa accedere alla partizione cifrata, in più non mi monta la partizione di wind
<Guttadax> ows dicendo che il sistema è stato ibernato. Qualche consiglio o ulteriore guida da seguire per recuperare i dati?
<cristian_c> 'non si avvia più' <- ovvero?
<cristian_c> Guttadax: ma la partizione windows non cifrata era accessibile sul pc di origine?
<Guttadax> Ovvero che premo il pulsante di accensione parte la ventola ma dopo pochi secondi si spegne
<cristian_c> 'si spegne' O.o
<cristian_c> ah, quindi il problema è il pc
<cristian_c> da come parlavi sembrava un problema riconducibile al sistema cifrato
<cristian_c> Guttadax: purtroppo è una delle croci dei sistemi cifrati
<Guttadax> Funzionava tutto, pero l'ultima volta che ho provato a recuperare i dati ero su Windows e si è spento da solo
<cristian_c> 'funzionava tutto' <- a quanto pare no, se il pc si spegne
<cristian_c> Guttadax: esattamente cos'hai cifrato?
<Guttadax> Ho provato diverse guide ma nessuna mi fa montare la parte cifrata
<cristian_c> Guttadax: avevi attivato l'ibernazione quindi su windows?
<Guttadax> Funzionava prima che si spegnesse e non si avviasse più
<cristian_c> il problema è abbastanza chiaro, il pc si sta rompendo, a prescindere da qualunque os installato
<cristian_c> Guttadax: puoi intanto rispondere alle domande?
<Guttadax> Credimi su windows non so cosa era attivo, ho fatto l'upgrade da windows 7 a 10 e l'ho acceso solo 2 volte, era troppo lento, l'ultima volta è stato prima di abbandonarmi
<cristian_c> forse il sistema ibernato è un problema
<cristian_c> hai fatto una brutta accoppiata: winz ibernato + ubuntu cifrato
<cristian_c> e qui potresti rispondere alla seconda domanda, posta prima?
<cristian_c> o meglio la prima domanda, delle 17:25
<Guttadax> Ubuntu era installato in una sola partizione, quindi sia /home che sistema
<cristian_c> oh, quindi hai cifrato l'intera partizione
<Guttadax> Scusa se sono lento ma sono con il cellulare
<Guttadax> Perché non potevo aggiungere altre partizioni, in quando ne avevo gia 4
<cristian_c> Guttadax: immagino tu sia stato previdente e abbia fatto un backup, vista anche la brutta fine del pc
<cristian_c> Guttadax: beh, cpn le estese arrivavi fino a 16
<cristian_c> e con efi non c'è un limite, diciamo
<cristian_c> *uefi
<cristian_c> scusa, gpt
<Guttadax> Purtroppo il mio affezionato pc era del 2010
<cristian_c> intendevo, backup dei dati su disco
<Guttadax> Purtroppo ho dei file di mia moglie che sono stati caricati pochi giorni fa è non ho una copia
<cristian_c> (uhm, tra l'altro windows richiede una partizione primaria, quindi con dos arrivavi al massimo a 12
<cristian_c> )
<cristian_c> Guttadax: secondo me, dovresti prima riuscire ad avviare windows
<cristian_c> disattivare l'ibernazione, spegnendo il pc completamente
<cristian_c> dopodichè riaccenderlo e accedere alla partizione di ubuntu cifrata
<Guttadax> Ma se metto l'HD in un altro pc può funzionare
<cristian_c> mi sembra l'unica cosa sensata da fare, se vuoi avere la speranza di recuperare qualche dato
<cristian_c> Guttadax: cosa? windows o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ubuntu non ci accedi finché non lo sblocchi, perché l'hai cifrato
<cristian_c> e non se windows, ibernato da un pc, sia accessibile da un altro pc
<Guttadax> Se metto l'HD in un altro notebook posso far partire uno dei 2 sistemi?
<cristian_c> Guttadax: dovresti cercare info sulle risorse windows e quelle messe a disposizione da microsoft
<pac> buon pomeriggio, sono su lubuntu 16.10, ho acquistato un ha cloud e volevo sapere se c'è modo di vederlo in nautilus.
<pac> pardon hd
<cristian_c> Guttadax: credo tu debba rileggere tutte le ultime righe con attenzione e calma
<cristian_c> !veggenti | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> *e non so se
<Guttadax> Faccio una prova, metto l'HD in un altro notebook e riscrivo mbr potrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> Guttadax: credo tu debba rileggere tutte le ultime righe con attenzione e calma
<cristian_c> forse non l'hai fatto ancora
<pac> ci provo, l'hard disk è un wd collegato in wifi e posso accedere da browser. Volevo eliminare questo passaggio e avere  il mio cloud nel gestore dei files esattamente come quello di dropbox.
<cristian_c> pac: 'collegato in wifi' in che modo?
<Guttadax> Tu mi hai consigliato di far partire windows e togliere l'ibernazione, pensavo che era un buon modo per farlo
<pac> cristian_c: con il cavo
<cristian_c> Guttadax: esatto, e ho aggiunto anche altre cose
<cristian_c> [17:34] <cristian_c> ubuntu non ci accedi finché non lo sblocchi, perché l'hai cifrato
<cristian_c> [17:34] <cristian_c> e non so se windows, ibernato da un pc, sia accessibile da un altro pc
<cristian_c> [17:35] <Guttadax> Se metto l'HD in un altro notebook posso far partire uno dei 2 sistemi?
<cristian_c> [17:35] <cristian_c> Guttadax: dovresti cercare info sulle risorse windows e quelle messe a disposizione da microsoft
<Guttadax> Che devo cercare risorse su windows o microsoft
<cristian_c> esatto, vol. 2
<cristian_c> il primo passo (secondo me) è rimuovere l'ibernazione direttamente da windows,  permeliminare una delle possibili cause di problemi nelle procedure di accesso a partizioni cifrate, che affermi di aver provato
<cristian_c> *per eliminare
<cristian_c> pac: collegato con il cavo a cosa?
<pac> mi sa che ho detto una stupidata. Il cloud è collegato al modem con il cavo e accedo via wifi dal portale di wd. L'hd è supportato per windows e mac ma non per linux.
<Guttadax> Tornando a ubuntu, io di solito cifro tutto anche il cellulare
<Guttadax> Va bene, cercherò in tutti i modi di far partire il pc con windows, anche se non so ancora come fare
<Carlin0> avrai i segreti di stato immagino
<cristian_c> pac: quindi hai collegato il wd al router via cavo?
<pac> cristian_c: confermo
<cristian_c> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !windows | Guttadax
<ubot-it> Guttadax: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> Guttadax: mica il pc morto, credo, ma l'hdd del pc morto montato sul pc sano
<Guttadax> Nessun segreto, e solo che nella vita puoi perdere o ti possono rubare un oggetto, e non mi va che vedano le mie cose, anche una foto di mio figlio
<Guttadax> Scusa cristian_c non ho capito
<cristian_c> Guttadax: in merito a quale mia affermazione?
<cristian_c> Guttadax: non hai detto di voler collegareml'hdd su un altro pc tramite adattatore usb?
<Guttadax> mica il pc morto, credo, ma l'hdd del pc morto montato sul pc sano
<cristian_c> *a un portatile
<Guttadax> Ho provato a collegarlo tramite adattatore usb, il mio dubbio è se lo metto al posto dell'hd del notebook che funziona. Smonto e metto l'HD interno
<cristian_c> Guttadax: è da provare anche questo, tanto per sceupolo
<cristian_c> *scrupolo
<cristian_c> Guttadax: ma su come avviare win ibernato, questo non è il canale giusto in cui chiedere, cerca di capire
<Guttadax> Allora provo e ti faccio sapere. Grazie
<Guttadax> Si lo so, infatti io ho chiesto aiuto per accedere alla partizione di ubuntu cifrata
<Guttadax> I dati che mi servono sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guttadax: secondo me, appena risolvi il problema dell'ibernazione puoi provare ad accedere alla partizione cifrata con i metodi che conosci
<davidlu> Salve a tutti
<davidlu> avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu e altre distro e spero possiate aiutarmi
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | davidlu
<ubot-it> davidlu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> davidlu: solo per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<davidlu> ok allora
<davidlu> sto usando la versione 16.10 acon un Asus N552VW-FI057T
<davidlu> in pratica quando avvio dal boot la penna usb sul quale ho caricato il sistema...
<cristian_c> quindi una usb avviabile / supporto d'installazione
<davidlu> scelgo di installare ubuntu avendo già fatto la partizione del mio secondario HDD e quando parte la schermata di caricamento mi si blocca
<davidlu> con le distro ubuntu gnome 16.10 e ubuntu 16.10  la cosa è uguale
<cristian_c> davidlu: quale cpu e gou ha il pc?
<davidlu> si USB
<Mr_Pan> davidlu, come hai creato la usb? prima di creare la usb hai controllato MD5 del file iso ?
<davidlu> si controllato
<davidlu> i7 6700hq
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, dovrebbe avere i7 + nvidia gtx 960
<davidlu> si m
<davidlu> 960 m
<davidlu> abbinata all intel hd 530
<cristian_c> davidlu: quando si apre il menù di scelta
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> davidlu: appare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu ?
<cristian_c> ops, scusa
<cristian_c> davidlu: appare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Grub.jpg ?
<davidlu> oem anche
<davidlu> ma mi sà che è la versione più aggiornata quella che ho usato io
<davidlu> non ricordo il numero
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> è per esemplificare
<cristian_c> davidlu: in quella schermata,  quando è selezionato 'try ubuntu'
<cristian_c> invece di premere invio, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> davidlu: dopodiché si aprir
<cristian_c> davidlu: dopodiché si aprirà una schermata simile
<cristian_c> nella quale devi modificare un paio di strnghe
<cristian_c> davidlu: in particolare, cancella quiet splash e aggiungi: nomodeset
<cristian_c> al loro posto
<davidlu> ok
<cristian_c> davidlu: editata la riga a dovere, premi f10
<davidlu> solo questo devo cambiare?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe partire il boot con il log e infine apparire il desktoo
<cristian_c> davidlu: sì
<cristian_c> ma occhio a spazi, ecc...
<davidlu> nomodeset al posto di quiet splash?
<cristian_c> non cancellare altre stringhe di testo
<cristian_c> davidlu: sì
<davidlu> ok
<davidlu> dopodichè la installo sulla partizione normalmente?
<cristian_c> davidlu: editata la riga a dovere, premi f10
<davidlu> ok
<cristian_c> dovrebbe partire il boot con il log e infine apparire il desktop
<cristian_c> (anche se a bassa risoluzione)
<cristian_c> infatti nomodeset disattiva tutti i driver specifici, compresi i driver nouveau per le nvidia
<davidlu> ma possibile che il problema dipenda dallo schermo in 4k che monta il pc?
<cristian_c> davidlu: una volta sul desktop pupi scegliere se installare il sistema o provarlo in quella sessione live
<cristian_c> davidlu: no, è un problema ricorrente con i driver open source nvidia
<cristian_c> e il kernel di ubuntu
<davidlu> chiedo scusa...una votla disattivati i driver...avranno ripercussione quando uso windows...
<cristian_c> davidlu: seguimi bene
<davidlu> e altra domanda....li dovrò riattivare in un secondo momento ?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe partire il boot con il log e infine apparire il desktop
<cristian_c> (anche se a bassa risoluzione)
<davidlu> ok
<cristian_c> davidlu: una volta sul desktop pupi scegliere se installare il sistema o provarlo in quella sessione live
<davidlu> ok
<cristian_c> davidlu: questo dovrebbe permetterti di installare il sistema
<davidlu> ok
<cristian_c> davidlu: il punto è che , o durante l'installazione , o successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu su hard disk, hai la posaibilità di andare nella sezione Driver aggiuntivi
<davidlu> la disattivazione di questi driver è solo per ubuntu non avrà ripercussioni con windows???...e sopratutto li dovrò reinstallare in un secondo momento o no?
<cristian_c> e installare i driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> davidlu: seguimi bene
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<davidlu> dimmi
<cristian_c> eccomi
<davidlu> si ti ascolto
<f843d0> davidlu: ascolti ma non leggi
<cristian_c> esatto
<f843d0> davidlu: ti è già stato illustrato tutto. In merito alla domanda su Windoze, non perdiamo troppo tempo, non ha nessuna pertinenza
<cristian_c> davidlu: questo dovrebbe permetterti di installare il sistema
<cristian_c> davidlu: il punto è che , o durante l'installazione , o successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu su hard disk, hai la posaibilità di andare nella sezione Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> e installare i driver proprietari nvidia
<davidlu> se parli dei driver ho capito...li disattivo al primo avvio e scelgo di reinstallarli durante o dopo l'instalalzione
<cristian_c> davidlu: questo è il punto
<davidlu> ok perfetto
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non hai capito
<cristian_c> 20:23] <cristian_c> dovrebbe partire il boot con il log e infine apparire il desktop
<cristian_c> [20:23] <cristian_c> (anche se a bassa risoluzione)
<cristian_c> [20:23] <cristian_c> infatti nomodeset disattiva tutti i driver specifici, compresi i driver nouveau per le nvidia
<cristian_c> [20:24] <cristian_c> davidlu: no, è un problema ricorrente con i driver open source nvidia
<cristian_c> [20:24] <cristian_c> e il kernel di ubuntu
<cristian_c> davidlu: e poi ho specificato
<cristian_c> davidlu: il punto è che , o durante l'installazione , o successivamente all'installazione di ubuntu su hard disk, hai la posaibilità di andare nella sezione Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> e installare i driver proprietari nvidia
<davidlu> ok perfetto grazie mille delle dritte
<davidlu> ci provo
<cristian_c> !nvidia | davidlu
<ubot-it> davidlu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> il link è rotto, non ci fare caso
<davidlu> non fa nulla
<davidlu> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> 'è rot'
<cristian_c> davidlu: di niente
<cristian_c> facci sapere se riesci
<davidlu> ;) va benissimo
<davidlu> salve a tutti come consigliato da voi sono riuscito a risolver il problema dell'installazione togliendo tutti i driver...ora però quando avvio mi si blocca nella schermata viola...e non va più avanti
<davidlu> suggerimenti?
<davidlu> salve a tutti....purtroppo non riesco ancora a risolvere il problema
<davidlu> qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?? grazie
<davidlu> nessuno?
<ciaoubu> ciao a tutti raga
<ciaoubu> vorrei una mano se è possibile
<ciaoubu> posso esporvi la domanda??
<ciaoubu> c'è nessuno????
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciaoubu> va bene....allora ho installato ubuntu 16.10 ora però all'accensione si ferma alla schermata viola e si blocca senza mostrare nulla solo la schermata viola
<ciaoubu> ho un i7 6700hq con nvidia 680m/intel 530 hd
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ciaoubu> quando provo ad accedere a ubuntu (dopo averlo installato togliendo i driver) mi si blocca nella schermata viola...
<ciaoubu> non so come spiegarmi meglio....quando accendo il pc e mi trovo nella schermata grub
<ciaoubu> scelgo di continuare ed azionare ubuntu e mi si impalla in questa schermata non mi da nessun codice
<ciaoubu> mi trovo solo freezato e devo spegnerlo solo
<Carlin0> ciaoubu, che driver hai tolto ?
<ciaoubu> ho sostituito la linea di comando quiet splash con nomodeset
<ciaoubu> durante l'installazione
<ciaoubu> perchè inizialmente quando provavo a installare questa distro come anche altre si bloccavano tutte nel caricamento iniziale
<Carlin0> ciaoubu, prova a installare i driver nvidia
<ciaoubu> in che modo??
<ciaoubu> tieni sempre conto che devo fare tutto dal grub perchè oltre non riesco ad andare
<gigirock> ciaoubu, ma adesso ti colleghi al desktop grafico ?
<gigirock> ciaubu dal terminale lshw | grep vga
<ciaoubu> ho questa schermata qui...più o meno
<ciaoubu> https://www.google.it/search?q=grub+ubuntu&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj7h-maucDSAhUJJMAKHZKeBR0Q_AUICCgB&biw=1904&bih=907#imgrc=YKJ7kgchP6wivM:
<Carlin0> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<ciaoubu> oltre non posso andare
<gigirock> ciaoubu hai installato la 16.10 ?
<ciaoubu> si
<gigirock> ciaubu... la tua skeda video e' una nvidia ?
<ciaoubu> si geforce 680m
<ciaoubu> insieme alla intel hd 530
<gigirock> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<gigirock> ok , allora vai in ripristino e apri il terminale carica il fs e la rete , poi apt remove nvidia*
<ciaoubu> aspetta mi sono perso alla grande
<gigirock> attendi il giusto e poi riavvia.... dovresti arrivare almeno al desktop grafico , ci risentiamo quando sarai a quel punto
<ciaoubu> allora nella schermata grub
<ciaoubu> ....
<ciaoubu> avvio ubuntu da recovery mode?
<gigirock> selezioni "opzioni avanzate ubuntu"
<ciaoubu> nell'advaced option?
<ciaoubu> ok
<gigirock> ciaoubu, quel pc e' collegato con ethernet ?
<ciaoubu> si
<gigirock> k
<ciaoubu> dopo opzioni avanzate cosa seleziono? ci sono diverse possibilità
<gigirock> scegli qualcosa tipo "connetti la rete"...
<gigirock> ciaoubu, ti dovrebbe dire che deve caricare il fs in rw ,.....
<ciaoubu> ok dopodichè digito apt remove nvidia
<ciaoubu> ?
<gigirock> si ma devi selezionare apri una consolle di root
<ciaoubu> dopo aver scelto una cosa simile a "connetti la rete" etcetc?
<gigirock> si dovresti tornare al menu ,.... se non riesci premi ctrl c
<ciaoubu> ok dopo aver digitato il comando apt remove nvidia , riavvio e dovrei riuscire ad accedere normalmente?
<ciaoubu> se ho capito bene
<ciaoubu> "apt remove nvidia"
<gigirock> apt remove nvidia* vedi l'asterisco
<ciaoubu> ok provo
<ciaoubu> e ti dico
<ciaoubu> grazie comunque dell'aiuto...gentilissimo
<Carlin0> ma se manco li hai installati ...
<gigirock> Carlin0, se selezioni 'installa software di terze parti etc..." all'installazione fa casino con quei driver...
<gigirock> Carlin0, poi la 16.10 non va di suo con le sk grafiche
<Carlin0> ma dice di non andare oltre il grub difficile lo abbia fatto
<gigirock> http://adsl2.csi.telecomitalia.it/index.jsp Carlin0 controlla la distanza dalla centrale
<gigirock> beh se ha il grub ha finito l'installazione
<Carlin0> la cabina è a 50 metri da casa
<gigirock> ciaubu nienti privati
<gigirock> ciaubu torna in recovery mode e dal terminale devi anche dare update-grub....
<ciaoubu> scusami
<ciaoubu> ok
<ciaoubu> poi accedo normalmente?
<gigirock> si dovresti accedere senza problemi...
<ciaoubu> ok un ultima cosa...dato che ho la risoluzione sfalzata
<ciaoubu> come la aggiusto?
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-26
<menga> hi
<menga> ciao
<menga> buongiorno a tutti
<menga> posso chiedere?
<ryuujin> ah gente stolta
<Mr_Pan> ?
<ryuujin_> Mr_Pan: menga, che chiede se puo' chiedere e poi va via...
<Guest44691> Buon giorno c è qualcuno che sa dirmi come mai se provo a installare Ubuntu da CD o da chiavetta si ferma nella preparazione dell' installazione con un errore con un segnale grigio di divieto  e 3 ???
<gigirock> Guest44691, dovremmo sapere che ubuntu installi e che tipo di bios hai
<rr22rr33> buon giorno ho comprato un pc nuovo volevo installare obuntu 16.04 con chiavetta o ubuntu 17.1 da dvd con il uefi ma riscontro lo stesso errore nella preparazione dell instazione mi esce un errore con un divieto grigio e 3 punti interrogativi c- [ qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano
<rr22rr33> ora vi sto scrivendo dalla versione di prova obuntu 17.1
<rr22rr33> sul pc come sistema operativo c e windows 10 senza licenza e compromesso da un virus trovato ieri sera
<Carlin0> rr22rr33, controlla il md5sum della iso che hai scaricato , certo che risulta strano che su un pc appena comprato nuovo ci sia un virus ...
<Carlin0> !md5 | rr22rr33
<ubot-it> rr22rr33: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<gigirock> no non e' tanto strano per il virus mentre per la non licenza si
<Ulla> salve ho un problema con deja dup backup c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi o rispondere a qualche domanda cosi' da darmi qualche speranza o farmi rassegnare senza perdere tempo visto che sui forum non trovo soluzioni
<otty> ciao a tutti
<otty> mi servirebbe un aiuto su un dual boot windows 10 x32 e ubuntu su un ASUS Transformer Book T100TAL
<Carlin0> otty, spiega che problema riscontri e se qualcuno sa risponde
<romolo> dopo l'uso di ubuntu (in pen_drive) il computer non si spegne più proponendomi:nessun dispositivo attivabile.prema un pulsante,boot option menu, tutte cose non si riesce a comprendere o fare
<otty> ho provato con usb avviabile, lo vede ma non parte, è come se nn ci fosse il s.o.
<Carlin0> otty, come hai preparato la usb ?
<otty> ho scaricato l'mmagine di ubuntu x32 desktop e copiata su usb utilizzando un programma ke adesso nn ricordo :)
<Carlin0> otty, usa rufus e poi imposta nel bios la priorità al boot per usb
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<otty> ok seguo il tuo consiglio, ma sai se è possibile installare ubuntu su micro sd?
<Carlin0> otty, mai provato ma otterresti un sistema molto rallentato
<romolo> sono romolo,attendo sempre una possibile risposta al mio quesito
<romolo> dove posso rivolgere la mia richiesta?
<romolo> vorrei se possibile un'indirizzo email dove indirizzare una richista di aiuto tecnico
<Carlin0> romolo, qui trovi i principali canali di supporto https://www.ubuntu-it.org/supporto
<Mr_Pan> romolo, se non dovessi ricevere/trovare aiuto per quello che ti serve prova con questo
<Mr_Pan> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: https://www.ubuntu.com/support , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Mr_Pan> il servizio di assistenza a pagamento
<otty> niente da fare
<otty> :(
<Mr_Pan> otty,  ?
<Mr_Pan> otty, hai preparato la usb con rufus ?  e messa come sprima periferica di boot dal bios ?
<romolo> Non ho nessun problema al pagamento di un servio che mi necessita,solo non mi è piaciuto,il modo,la forma e aver dovuto sollecitare una cosa che penso e sono certo di non sbagliare mi spetterebbe di diritto .che dopo aver usato un programma di ubuntu e trovarmi nei problemi per causa vostra mi si chieda di  pagare
<otty> ho provato il consiglio di Carlin0 ma nn ha funzionato
<romolo> otty penso che in questo sito non funzioni nulla ,io ho deciso che RINUNCIO ALINUX
<Carlin0> otty, ma sei sicuro che quel pc supporti il boot da usb ?
<otty> no, come verifico?
<Carlin0> romolo, ti sono stati dati parecchi indirizzi a cui rivolgerti , e nessuno ti obbliga a usare ubuntu
<Carlin0> otty, ma lo imposti il boot dal bios ?
<otty> si certo
<otty> usb viene vista ma nn si avvia
<Mr_Pan> romolo, forse non ti e´ chiara una cosa ...
<Carlin0> c'è una voce tipo usb-hdd nel bios ?
<Mr_Pan> romolo, questo canale e´ gestito da volontari in modo volontario e assolutamente non continuativo e senza nessuna garanzia
<otty> mi scrive uefi usb
<Mr_Pan> romolo, chi sa o chi ha voglia risponde quando ne ha la possibilita´ ...
<Carlin0> otty, al limite prova con un dvd
<Mr_Pan> [14:09:53] <romolo> otty penso che in questo sito non funzioni nulla ,io ho deciso che RINUNCIO ALINUX >>> ssagia decisione da parte tua ... del resto non e´ che Linux debba piacere/funzionare con tutti
<otty> provato anche quello, ma il dvd esterno non viene rilevato
<Carlin0> otty, allora forse il tuo pc ha qualche problema
<otty> comincio a pensarlo pure io, magari domani proverò ad aggiornare il bios, pensi ke possa essere una soluzione?
<gigirock> otty, e come aggiorni il bios se non si avvia il pc ?
<otty> il tablet si avvia
<otty> grazie tutti per i consigli adesso si pranza :) ciao
<grandetoni> buon giorno ho una stampante samsung xpress m2022 ma mi dice inattiva ho provato seguendo le indicazioni che ho trovato sul sito ma nulla
<grandetoni> contate che sono agli inizi di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> grandetoni, hai scaricato i driver linux dal sito samsung (ULD)   ?
<grandetoni> non mi da la possibilità di scaricare per linux solo wind o apple
<Mr_Pan> grandetoni, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver    <<< segui la guida e scarica il river dal repository ... sul sito samsung non e´  attualemtne disponibile
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-27
<h1903d> salve sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu quindi vi chiedo un pochino di pazienza. Ho installato proprio ora l'ultima versione di xubuntu su un hp 550 ma non compare la wiffi. L'ho installato con cavo ethernet
<h1903d> non c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> h1903d, apri un terminale e  scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> h1903d, incolla qui il link che esce
<h1903d> carlino0 allora vado sul notebook e mi collego da lì con cavo ehrnet
<Carlin0> ecco
<gigirock> rimanda il comando che fa copia incolla
<sonne> lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999 <-- questo penso
<gigirock> eh
<h1903d1> http://termbin.com/l5n1
<h1903d1> ho fatto il comando e mi ha dato questa risposta
<sonne> aspetta
<sonne> ma sei la stessa persona dell'rfkill?
<gigirock> Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnlV56DrnFz
<sonne> h1903d1: dmesg | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999
<h1903d1> @sonne http://termbin.com/78zf
<sonne> ecchela la', manca il firmware
<h1903d1> @sonne aiutami sono davvero imbranata
<sonne> eh auguri, le broadcom sono maledette
<h1903d1> @sonne devo rinunciarci?
<Carlin0> h1903d1, sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<gigirock> h1903d1, mai
<sonne> oppure estrarre il firmware e piazzarlo nel posto adatto
<Carlin0> h1903d1, e poi riavvii il pc
<Carlin0> pappa time
<sonne> Carlin0: che ci risolve coi sorci del driver?
<gigirock> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Carlin0 hai sbagliato canale
<sonne> il driver c'e' nel kernel, e' il blobbone proprietario che manca
<gigirock> !chat | Carlin0
<ubot-it> Carlin0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<h1903d1> @sonne sto facendo il comando di carlino
<sonne> si', non credo che risolvera' granche'
<h1903d1> @sonne se non risolvo getto il pc? :)
<Carlin0> h1903d1, se non risolvi devi disabilitare il secure boot e poi prima rimuovere e poi reinstallare i driver
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<sonne> h1903d1: prova cosi': sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<sonne> se hai dato il comando di carlino (ma anche se non l'hai dato) prima fai sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBqxo2BBwU8
<sonne> hai qualche altro apt che sta girando
<[Enrico]> sonne: FYI Carlin0 le stava facendo installare il driver proprietario invece di farle estrarre il firmware. Va molto a fortuna con quelle schede con il driver open purtroppo
<sonne> o l'hai avviato te o e' qualcosa in background
<h1903d1> @sonne sono uscite le reti tranne quella dello studio :( ora do il tuo link
<sonne> [Enrico]: ah ok, la mia esperienza e' che l'unico modo di far andare quella progenie del demonio era quella - almeno sul mio mac e' cosi'
<Carlin0> h1903d1, no che vanno in conflitto
<Carlin0> se vedi le reti sei a posto
<h1903d1> @carlin0 ma la rete che mi interessa non c'è
<h1903d1> :(
<gigirock> ahahahha
<gigirock> che successo
<[Enrico]> sonne: eh dipende molto dal modello... alcuni vanno meglio con uno altro con l'altro, quindi tanto vale provare :)
<sonne> [Enrico]: fair enough
<sonne> non sapevo :D
<gigirock> h1903d1, la rete che vuoi tu e' a 5ghz ?
<[Enrico]> io sinceramente le cambio e butto via la broadcom
<[Enrico]> intel tutta la vita
<sonne> [Enrico]: io cambio pure le intel, atheros tutta la vita
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1GP0J571Fm
<sonne> le broadcom le ha inventate belzebu' per allontanarci dalla pieta'
<sonne> h1903d1: sudo lsof | grep var/cache/apt
<h1903d1> faccio un pochino d'ordine ora funziona la wifi ma quella dello studio non esce. Mi odierete
<gigirock> h1903d1, l'odio e' dei deboli
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBNJDXA43s3 @sonne
<gigirock> sudo ps -ea | grep apt no ?
<h1903d1> niente da fare
<h1903d1> tutte le reti tranne la mia @sonne @carlin0
<gigirock> h1903d1, come si chiama la tua ?
<gigirock> h1903d1, basta che scrivi il nome la @ non serve
<h1903d1> gigirock studio legale ecc.
<gigirock> h1903d1, lo sapevo che eri una contabile.......
<gigirock> h1903d1, prova ad inserire una rete 'nascosta'
<h1903d1> gigirock a che serve?
<gigirock> h1903d1, potrebbe essere che la tua rete trasmette su una frequenza che non puoi usare
<h1903d1> ragazzi siete stati gentilissimi non fa nulla
<h1903d1> vi ringrazio tutti
<h1903d1> ed in particolare chi mi ha dato una mano
<gigirock> ...i baci son graditi
<h1903d1> gigirock carlinO e solee
<h1903d1> un bacino a tutti voi
<gigirock> h1903d1, ma hai riavviato ?
<h1903d1> no
<h1903d1> devo farlo?
<gigirock> h1903d1, riavvia tutto e vedi come va
<h1903d1> ma escono le rete tranne la mia
<h1903d1> riprovo
<h1903d1> aspetta
<h1903d1> levo il cavo ethernet?
<gigirock> lol , l'ha levato
<h1903d1> gigirock il tuo consiglio non è servito sono scomparse tutte le reti
<h1903d1> :)
<h1903d1> carlin0 mi hai abbandonata?
<h1903d1> sonne anche tu :(
<sonne> siamo persone malvage, soprattutto all'ora di pranzo
<sonne> h1903d1: ce l'hai fatta a dare quei due comandi che avevo detto io?
<sonne> sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source ; sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQLDOEBwKHR
<h1903d1> primo comando
<h1903d1> ora faccio il secondo
<h1903d1> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhroYl2DWXSv
<h1903d1> sonne fatti entrambi prima uscivano le reti adesso neanche più quelle
<sonne> h1903d1: riavvia
<h1903d1> sonne ok capo
<sonne> vado a mangiare anche io
<h1903d1> e the winner is sonne grazie ai suoi consigli funziona
<h1903d1> a parte gli scherzi ringrazio tutti
<sonne> \o/
<Dino77> buongiorno
<Dino77> avrei bisogno di aiuto in seguito a prima installazione ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Dino77, fai la tua domanda qualcuno risponderá
<Mr_Pan> ecco..
<StefSr> Sotto la voce Boot override ho cliccato la voce Uefi: Generic Flash Disk. Spunta per un secondo una schermata nera e poi riappare la Save & Exit del Boot
<zap_> ciao a tutti perche con ubuntu 16.04 quando apro la cartella dei file, mi appaiono tutte le cartelle del pc comprese le cartelle di sistema che prima erano nascoste?
<zap_> per intenderci quelle con il punto prima del nome
<ryuujin_> zap_: hai probabilmente impostato di visualizzare anche i file nascosti. Controlla tar le opzioni di nautilus
<gnux> salve a tutti
<gnux> problema: riesco ad andare in internet ma alcune pagine web si ostina a non aprirle, comese non ci fosse la connessione
<zap_> ryuujin mi puoi dire piu in dettaglio dove procedere?grazie
<ryuujin_> zap_: purtroppo non ho davanti il programam che utilizzi, ma prova ad aprire i vari menu e cerca tra le voci opzioni, impostazioni, visualizzazione o qualcosa del genere :)
<zap_> ryuujin ok
<ryuujin_> gnux: potrebbe essere un problema di dns. nelel impostazioni di connessione (in alto a destra, vicino l'orologio) puoi verificare i dns che utilizza la tua connessione ad internet.
<ryuujin_> gnux: puoi semplicemente impostare quelli di google: 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<ryuujin_> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<ryuujin_> StefSr: non ho capito il tuo problema, dovresti essere piu' chiaro. In ogni caso conviene spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat dato che non e' specifico ad ubuntu.
<ryuujin_> !chat | StefSr e
<ubot-it> StefSr e: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<StefSr> Sotto la voce Boot override ho cliccato la voce Uefi: Generic Flash Disk. Spunta per un secondo una schermata nera e poi riappare la Save & Exit del Boot
<gnux> ciao ryuujin_scusa non riesco a trovare i dns per modificarli. Nelle impostazioni di sistema-impostazioni di rete dove lo trovo?
<StefSr> Sotto la voce Boot override ho cliccato la voce Uefi: Generic Flash Disk. Spunta per un secondo una schermata nera e poi riappare la Save & Exit del Boot
<fedrox> salve a tutti. ho acquistato un bellissimo monitor samsung 4k da 28". Utilizzo bionic ovviamente com gnome (che al momento è al 3.27.90). Mi loggo con xorg, e utilizzo il pannello impostazioni per settare lo schermo: mi da solo tre opzioni (100, 200, 300 %) ed ho scelto 200 diminuendo il fattore di scala per il testo su gnome-tweak per avere un desktop accettabile, ma le dimensioni della barra del titolo sono esagerate e chrome, thunderbird e
<fedrox>  libreoffice non risultano avere i caratteri delle dimensioni che ho scelto. Qualche suggerimento? Ah ho una scheda video radeon rx 560 con 4 GB di ram e utilizzo il driver open source amdgpu.
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/960019/solution-for-apps-that-dont-scale-on-hidpi-displays
<Mr_Pan> fedrox, dai una letta
<fedrox> Mr_Pan, grazie
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> ho diversi problemi con file manager di lubuntu :|
<gigirock> jk^, io con mia moglie ma poi passa......
<fabio_cc> !ciao | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> jk^, credo che conosci le regole... chiedi :)
<jk^> praticamente se passo dei file su una pendrive fat32 mi chiede di sovrascrivere/rinominare molti file, ma nelle cartelle d'origine hanno tutti nomi diversi... su alcuni ho capito che il problema è il case sensitivi, ma su altri non ho capito qual è il problema
<jk^> tipo se copia prima il file   pippo.doc  poi se capita PIPPO.doc allora mi chiede di sovrascriverlo, ma altri hanno nomi diversi proprio
<jk^> ciao fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> jk^, si sicuramente il case sensitive
<jk^> sì ma su altri i nomi son diversi
<fabio_cc> jk^, oppure (forse) nomi molto lunghi che differiscono solo alla fine?
<jk^> no
<Radio2210> Buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao Radio2210
<Radio2210> ho un problema con l'ultimo aggiornamento
<Radio2210> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<gigirock> Radio2210, speiga il problema
<Radio2210> Arrivo con in dettagli
<Radio2210> praticamente quando mi dice che ci sono degli aggiornamenti da fare e io clicco su installa
<gigirock> jk^, controlla come viene montato il fs fat32 se viene specificato case sensitive
<Radio2210> dopo averli scaricati mi da questo messaggio di errore
<jk^> e dove si vede gigirock ?
<Radio2210> "il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato"
<Radio2210> Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<Radio2210> Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<Carlin0> Radio2210, che ubuntu usi ?
<Radio2210> Adesso ho la versione 16.04 LTS
<gigirock> jk^, mount senza parametri
<Radio2210> Non riesco ad aggiornarlo al 17.0
<jk^> alcuni di questi file si chiamano così: ROBERT~1.MP3
<jk^> ROBERT~2.MP3
<jk^> ROBERT~3.MP3
<Radio2210> ed in più da quando mi da questo errore non mi apre più nemmeno skype
<jk^> insomma son tutti nomi diversi
<jk^> ho pensato fosse la tilde che c'entrasse qualcosa, altri invece cmq non ha la tilde :|
<Carlin0> non puoi avanzare alla 17.04 perchè è fuori supporto
<jk^> quindi non si spiega
<gigirock> jk^, aspe
<Carlin0> Radio2210, scrivi in un terminale sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> @Carlin0 quindi ignoro il problema dell'aggiornamento e vado avanti così?
<Radio2210> ok
<Carlin0> Radio2210, incolla qui il link che esce
<jk^> ahhh ho sgamato anche un altro
<jk^> che si chiama pippo.doc contro pippo.DOC
<jk^> becca il case sensitive anche sull'estensione
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> del file manager sto parlando Carlin0, non è supporto ubuntu? :|
<Radio2210> Carlin0 WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/0rc3
<Radio2210> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Carlin0> non è un problema riguardante il sitema jk^
<jk^> ok, obbelisco
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -y upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> Carlin0 E: Dipendenze non trovate. Riprovare usando -f.
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/3ak1
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -f install | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> Carlin0 WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/1ilp
<gigirock> jk^, vedi in fstab c'e' un parametro per vfat che e' shortname= e deve essere shortname=mixed
<Carlin0> Radio2210, dai invio
<Radio2210> Non succede niente...si sposta solo il cursone di una riga più in basso
<Radio2210> cursore*
<jk^> aspè, gigirock vacci piano, cos'è fstab?
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> Non mi fa più scrivere a terminale
<Radio2210> lo chiudo e lo riapro?
<Carlin0> aspetta Radio2210 ....
<Carlin0> lascialo lavorare
<Carlin0> hai dato il comando ?
<Radio2210> l'ultimo che mi hai dato no
<Radio2210> non me lo fa scrivere
<Radio2210> c'è il cursore bianco che lampeggia ma non mi fa ne scrivere ne incollare la stringa che mi hai dato tu
<Carlin0> Radio2210, ctrl + c
<Radio2210> già fatto..niente
<Radio2210> provo a riavviare il terminale?
<Carlin0> apri una nuova scheda nel terminale
<Radio2210> e come si fa?
<gigirock> ctrl alt t
<Carlin0> dal menù file
<Radio2210> aspetta
<Radio2210> è venuta fuori questa scritta ripetuta circa una 30ina di volte
<Radio2210> E: Errore di scrittura - write (32: Pipe interrotta)
<Radio2210> e poi questa una volta sola
<Radio2210> W: L'operazione è stata interrotta prima di essere completata
<Radio2210> adesso posso dargli un comando
<Carlin0> ok mo prova a dare questo
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/psp9
<Radio2210> penso stia lavorando adesso
<Radio2210> lampeggia il cursore bianco
<Carlin0> lascialo lavorare
<Radio2210> ok
<Carlin0> Radio2210, ancora nulla ?
<Radio2210> finito adesso
<Radio2210> E: Errore di scrittura - write (32: Pipe interrotta)
<Radio2210> stesso messaggio per una trentina di righe
<Radio2210> anzi forse anche un centinaio..
<Carlin0> Radio2210, non sarà il disco che sta partendo ?
<Radio2210> Boh...il pc funziona benissimo...
<Radio2210> a parte questo problema dell'aggiornamento nn mi da nessun tipo di malfunzionamento
<Carlin0> non scrive sul disco , ti pare poco
<Carlin0> Radio2210, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Radio2210> Calcola che io lo utilizzo prevalentemente per la navigazione internet...il disco è praticamente vuoto..
<Carlin0> ma è nuovo ?
<Radio2210> no..avrà almeno una decina d'anni..
<Carlin0> eh ..
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/orv1
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> Radio2210, copiami l'output sul pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Radio2210> ok
<Radio2210> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVxRX8Rl5IN
<Carlin0> Radio2210, sudo apt -y upgrade
<Radio2210> sta installando il mondo
<Carlin0> se da errore copiamelo , se lavora lascialo fare
<Radio2210> ok
<Carlin0> avevi 308 pacchetti da aggiornare
<paolo_> xdcc
<Carlin0> paolo_, ?
<Radio2210> ma di solito me li aggiorna in automatico, come mai adesso no?
<Carlin0> boh Radio2210 qualcosa si era bloccato
<Radio2210> anche quando provavo a farlo dal software partiva l'installazione ma nn la terminava mai
<Radio2210> adesso pare stia lavorando
<Radio2210> è al 7%
<Carlin0> Radio2210, il vantaggio di farlo da terminale è che vedi l'errore
<gigirock> paolo_, non qui
<Radio2210> per voi che lo capite si..io vedo solo un sacco di scritte in arabo -.-'
<Carlin0> lol
<Radio2210> :D
<Radio2210> Carlin0 ma dici che dopo questo aggiornamento che sta facendo posso anche aggiornarlo alla versione 17.0?
<gigirock> Radio2210, la ver 17 solo per la numerazione ha dei problemi
<Carlin0> Radio2210, no perchè la 17.04 è fuori supporto , devi aspettare che esca la 18.04 a fine aprile
<Radio2210> L'ho installato oggi su un vecchio portatile di un mio collega che con windows 7 era praticamente morto perchè non si accendeva neanche e m sembra giri molto bene
<Radio2210> ah ok
<Radio2210> e quindi se mi chiede degli aggiornamenti automatici gli dico di no?
<Carlin0> e cmq Radio2210 la 16.04 è molto + stabile
<Radio2210> anche la LTS?
<Carlin0> è LTS la 16.04
<Carlin0> le 17 .* no
<Radio2210> ok ok..sorry
<Radio2210> e se dovessi avere problemi con il pc del mio collega è possibile fare un downgrade dalla 17 alla 16.4?
<gigirock> no
<Carlin0> tientela finchè va bene , poi ad aprile esce la 18.04 che sarà LTS e decidi
<Radio2210> ok
<Radio2210> qua ha quasi finito...siamo al 98%
<Radio2210> finito...
<Carlin0> ha dato errori Radio2210 ?
<Radio2210> nessuno
<Carlin0> ok sei a posto
<Carlin0> :)
<Radio2210> Grandissimo!!!
<Radio2210> :D
<Radio2210> Grazie
<Radio2210> mi risolvete sempre i casini
<Radio2210> grazie mille per il supporto ;)
<Carlin0> di nulla , se hai bisogno ci trovi qui
<Radio2210> Grazie ancora
<Radio2210> Buona serata!
<Radio2210> ciaooo!!
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-28
<Radedo> Salve. Ho un problema con Xubuntu: non mi fa aprire nessun browser. Qualcuno ha la soluzione? Grazie.
<Radio2210> Buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno mi sa spiegare come mai quando accedo a skype, dopo aver messo utente e pwd carica la schermata e poi invece di aprire l'interfaccia mi chiude il programma?
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, hai versione 4.3 ... vecchia ... aggiornala alla nuova o usa skype via web
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, oltra a fare aggiornamenti di sistema
<Radio2210> Scusatemi ma mi si è impallato il pc...per caso ha risposto qualcuno inmerito alla mia richiesta di poco fa?
<Mr_Pan> Radio si
<Mr_Pan> [09:13:42] <Mr_Pan> Radio2210, hai versione 4.3 ... vecchia ... aggiornala alla nuova o usa skype via web 
<Mr_Pan> [09:13:53] <Mr_Pan> Radio2210, oltra a fare aggiornamenti di sistema 
<Mr_Pan> Radio2210, pass ain chat qua siamo OT s eparliamo di skype
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Radio2210> Scusatemi ma mi si impasta chrome...nn ho vistoancora se ha risposto qualcuno -.-'
<ryuujin_> !chat | Radio2210
<ubot-it> Radio2210: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin_> 09:23 < Mr_Pan> [09:13:42] H<HMr_PanH>H Radio2210, hai versione 4.3 ... vecchia
<ryuujin_>                 ... aggiornala alla nuova o usa skype via web
<ryuujin_>                 di sistema
<ryuujin_> 09:23 < Mr_Pan> [09:13:53] H<HMr_PanH>H Radio2210, oltra a fare aggiornamenti
<Radio2210> Ho aggiornato ieri tutto con Carlin0
<Radio2210> e ho la versione più recente scaricabile dal sito di skype...
<Radio2210> Effettivamente è la 4.3
<ryuujin_> Radio2210: vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Radio2210> ma dal sito non mi da la possibilità di scaricarne una diversa o di fare un upgrade
<Radio2210> ok scusate
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan :)
<gigirock> !domanda | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<ilmaniaconerd> salve non riesco ad aggiornare il sistema
<Carlin0> ilmaniaconerd, che ubuntu usi ?
<ilmaniaconerd> ubuntu 17.04
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto
<ilmaniaconerd> cioe?
<gigirock> ilmaniaconerd, cioe' nn ci sono + aggiornamenti per quella versione
<Carlin0> la 17.04 aveva 9 mesi di supporto e sono finiti a gennaio
<ilmaniaconerd> okei...come faccio a passare alla versione 17.10?
<gigirock> ilmaniaconerd, non puoi
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoArtful
<ilmaniaconerd> ho un errore nel istallazione...
<ilmaniaconerd> scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<Carlin0> ilmaniaconerd, se non funziona quella procedura devi reinstallare
<ilmaniaconerd> con un iso?
<Carlin0> certo
<ilmaniaconerd> tolgo questo e metto quello nuovo?
<Carlin0> di prassi l'installer dovrebbe rilevare quello vecchio e chiederti di aggiornarlo o sovrascriverlo , a te la scelta
<ilmaniaconerd> okeii
<ilmaniaconerd> posso chiederle un consiglio?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<[Enrico]> ilmaniaconerd: per tua info futura: ogni release normale di ubuntu è supportata per 9 mesi. Ogni 6 mesi viene rilasciata una nuova versione quindi ci sono 3 mesi di overlap, nei quali puoi aggiornare da quella vecchia a quella nuova
<ilmaniaconerd> qual'è la distribuzione di ubuntu con la migliore grafica?
<Carlin0> escluse le LTS che hanno 5 anni di supporto
<[Enrico]> ilmaniaconerd: ogni due anni c'è anche una release chiamata LTS (long time support) supportata per 3-5 anni (dipende dal programma in questione, non tutti sono supportati 5 anni).
<ilmaniaconerd> non uso molto ubuntu...comunque grazie
<Carlin0> ilmaniaconerd, domanda a cui ognuno dice la sua  , è solo questione di gusti
<ilmaniaconerd> quello in material design?
<Carlin0> a me piace xfce / lxde a [Enrico] kde a  gigirock unity etc etc
<ilmaniaconerd> qual' è?
<Mr_Pan> ilmaniaconerd, pr ad esempio e´ XFCE lo uso anni ma e´ soggettivo
<gigirock> poi bisogna vedere se la graficamente + bella sia anche funzionale/stabile
<gigirock> ilmaniaconerd, quella che dici tu e' kde quindi kubuntu
<ilmaniaconerd> kubuntu è stabile?
<gigirock> ilmaniaconerd, la installi e poi ce lo dici tu
<ilmaniaconerd> grazie ancora arrivederci
<[Enrico]> mhm no kubuntu non usa material design
<radedo> Salve. Ho un problema con xubuntu. Non riesco ad aprire i browser. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazia.
<ryuujin> radedo: spiegati meglio. Che versione di xubuntu? Non riesci ad avviare Chrome?
<ryuujin> viene visualizzato qualche errore? quale?
<radedo> Xubuntu 18.04
<radedo> Quando apro Firefox: Mozilla Crash Reporter
<radedo> ho provato con chromium, qupzilla ed altri niente
<ryuujin> come hai installato i browser?
<ryuujin> dal gestore di pacchetti di ubuntu?
<radedo> dal software center
<radedo> ho provato anche con synaptic
<ryuujin> come prima cosa, verifica se ci sono aggiornamenti di tutta la distribuzione
<radedo> fatto
<radedo> tutti i pacchetti sono aggiornati
<ryuujin> radedo: non so, il fatto che il problema sia comune ai browser vuol dire ceh si tratta di qualche dipendenza in comune
<ryuujin> la tua distribuzione e' pulita? o hai configurato dei ppa per instalalre determinati programmi?
<radedo> pulita
<ryuujin> ti consiglio due prove:
<ryuujin> la prima e' di creare un utente nuovo e provare a lanciare da li; i browser
<ryuujin> la seconda cosa e' di provare a disinstallarli compeltamente (purge) e reinstallarli.
<radedo> ok, grazie ora provo.
<ryuujin> podarsi che piu' tardi ci sara' qualcuno in gardo di aiutarti
<radedo> speriamo, buona giornata.
<Mr_Pan> radedo, problemi di connessione  ?
<Mr_Pan> radedo, sei in BW .. .siamo vicini :D
<Carlin0> radedo, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Carlin0> [12:32:37] <radedo> Xubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> radedo, se usi versioni beta/alpha te li devi aspettare dei problemi
<smollet> buongiormo. vers ubuntu mate 17.10 da qualche tempo se lancio da risorse computer mi viene bloccato l'accesso con questo messaggio:compuetr.///  è una directory, controllare di aver eseguito bene il comando...
<Mr_Pan> smollet, ?    spiegati meglio per favore ...
<smollet> ciao Mr_Pan tutto ciò che vedo l'ho scritto. hai capito cosa lancio?
<Mr_Pan> smollet, no altrimenti non avrei chiesto
<smollet> Mr_Pan, in alto a sinistra, applic, risorse, sistema. da risorse lancio computer e ciò che mi appare è descritto sopra
<Mr_Pan> smollet, fai una fato e mettila qua
<Mr_Pan> !iamge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<smollet> Mr_Pan, ecco qua il link https://prnt.sc/ikvqjv
<Mr_Pan> radedo, per lùltima volta... puoi sistemar ela tua connessione per favore
<Mr_Pan> ecco ...
<Mr_Pan> radedo, per l' ultima volta... puoi sistemare la tua connessione per favore ...
<smollet> Mr_Pan, scusa hai visto?
<Mr_Pan> si ma non riesco a capire l errorwe
<Carlin0> smollet, clicca su apri e fai un altro screenshot
<smollet> Carlin0, in che senso? non hai visto il link?
<smollet> https://prnt.sc/ikvqjv
<Carlin0> si smollet in alto a sinistra clicca su apri
<smollet> Carlin0, https://prnt.sc/ikvwux
<Carlin0> smollet, l'errore è dato dal fatto che cerchi di aprire una cartella inesistente , ma io uso lxde quindi non posso verificare cosa hai pacioccato
<Carlin0> smollet, se scrivi nel terminale nautilus /
<Carlin0> si apre normale ?
<smollet> Carlin0, pacioccare in toscana vuol dire una cosa sola, ma non te la scrivo. sulla directory c'entro dalla mia home, ma non c'entro da risorse--->computer...
<smollet> Carlin0, eccerto che sì te l'ho scritto
<sonne> smollet: da toscano intendo la stessa cosa di Carlin0 per pacioccare
<sonne> non so di che parli
<smollet> sonne, bravo
<smollet> nulla? ok non importa, vediamo se risponde il forum
<yolpe> ciao, dopo gli aggiornamenti non si avviava più il kernel 3.13.0-142 lubuntu ... (mi dice delle cose in prompt e parla di tentare avvio da usb). visto che anche il -141 aveva problemi li ho cancellati entrambi ed ora l'avvio lo fa dal lubuntu linux-image-3.13.0-138. pure con questo avvio trovo lo stesso problema di mancato avvio e richiesta uso por
<yolpe> ta usb
<yolpe> in sostanza avvio lubuntu sempre selezionando manualmente il secondo kernel disponibile all'avio (ora il -135)
<Carlin0> yolpe, che versione di lubuntu usi ?
<yolpe> 14.04
<yolpe> mi sembra... se mi dici il comando da terminale controllo
<Carlin0> yolpe, scrivi questo nel terminale
<yolpe> trovato graficamente confermo 14.04.5 LTS
<Carlin0> yolpe, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<yolpe> ho appena rifatto l'aggiornamento comunque... ora faccio il riavvio e vedo se è cambiato qualcosa
<Carlin0> yolpe, posta il link che esce
<yolpe> http://termbin.com/nvqd
<Carlin0> yolpe, oltre ad avere qualche ppa , hai abilitato i repo proposed che forniscono aggiornamenti instabili normalmente li usano solo gli sviluppatori
<yolpe> capito... quindi elimino i repo proposed... o almeno ci provo :)
<Carlin0> eh ma yolpe non è detto che risolvi
<Carlin0> perchè quello che hai scaricato da li è sparpagliato per tutto il sistema operativo
<yolpe> capisco... secondo me è qualcosa che non quadra nel bootloader
<yolpe> cmq ora tento il riavvio e cerco di ricordare meglio cosa mi dice il terminale nel caso non avviasse
<yolpe> magari fotografo lo schermo così posso descrivervi meglio il problema
<yolpe> grazie intanto
<yolpe> rieccomi, il problema non è passato... in che modo posso postare la foto che ho fatto al terminale?
<ryuujin> !imagepast
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagepast'
<ryuujin> !imaet
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imaet'
<ryuujin> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yolpe> se clicco l'icona qui di fianco col simbolo del upload mi risponde così...
<yolpe> App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit.
<ryuujin> yolpe: questo e' IRC, non puoi uploadare file
<ryuujin> se si tratta di errori sul terminale, la cosa migliore e' selezionare il testo con il mouse
<yolpe> ok
<ryuujin> e incollarlo su questo sito
<ryuujin> !paste | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> non posso copiare
<yolpe> è un errore che mi da durante l'avvio
<ryuujin> allora, se proprio devi uploadare immagini
<ryuujin> !image | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yolpe> ok provo
<yolpe> http://prntscr.com/ikznoh
<ivan__> ciao a tutti, sto cercando qualche consiglio per fare un buon setup dual boot windows10 e ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> ivan__, basta che quando installi scegli : installa al fianco di windows e da tutto da solo
<ivan__> fino a qualche minuto fa avevo debian 8.6 che da tempo volevo sostituire con ubuntu perché è più user friendly
<ivan__> purtroppo non è sufficiente nel mio caso
<ivan__> ho un setup con un SSD da 120GB e un HDD da 1TB
<Carlin0> ivan__, ma sarebbe maglio la 16.04 che è più stabile rispetto alla 17.10
<ivan__> bhe in realtà sono laureato in informatica quindi usare cose un po buggate non è un problema
<ivan__> segnalerei volentieri i bug a costo di avere le ultime funzionalità
<Carlin0> allora non avresti dovuto aver problema manco con debian
<Carlin0> cmq era solo un consiglio ...
<ivan__> debian mi dava problemi a gestire doppio schermo
<yolpe> http://prntscr.com/ikznoh
<ivan__> comunque ho qualche dubbio su come dimensionare le partizioni
<ivan__> l'idea è di tenere tutti i dati su HDD e i sistemi operativi + software su SSD
<ivan__> visto che /var e /tmp sono le partizioni che tipicamente fanno più scritture, mentre il resto contiene perlopiù software e file di configurazione
<ivan__> l'idea è di mettere / su SSD e fare delle partizioni a parte su HDD per /var e /tmp
<ivan__> per quanto riguarda i dati, ho la mia partizione già in uso da 500GB su HDD che è una ntfs in modo da essere leggibile/scrivibile sia da win10 che da linux
<yolpe> Carlin0 hai dato un occhiata? se è troppo complicato lascio anche stare tanto non è un problema avviare manualmente
<ivan__> e quindi una volta installato ubuntu, imposto semplicemente l'automount di quella partizione e poi faccio dei link simbolici delle varie cartelle in /home alle rispettive cartelle sulla partizione ntfs
<ivan__> considerando che sono un programmatore, e devo installare diversi IDE, ambienti runtime, e diversi pacchetti extra, quanto spazio può bastare per /?
<ivan__> i fantomatici 15/20GB basteranno?
<Mr_Pan> ivan__, non credo
<Mr_Pan> io normalmente ho /da 20 gb con 8-10 occupati senza nessun IDE installato
<ivan__> allora faccio 35GB per / e penso di stare tranquillo per un bel pezzo
<ivan__> l'ultimo dubbio che rimane è quanto fare grandi /var e /tmp (che saranno entrambe su 2 partizioni a parte su HDD)
<enzo> ciao a tutti
<Guest52055> ciao a tutti
<deviliano> ciao
<deviliano> ciao
<deviliano> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-01
<nino> vorrei scaricare ubuntu gnome ma al momento del download mi rimanda ad ubuntu come risolvere? grazie
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<sonne> nino: non esite piu' ubuntu gnome
<Mr_Pan> qui trovi tutte le release
<sonne> adesso gnome e' il DE di default di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> ma ubuntu gnome non esiste piu´
<Mr_Pan> nino, scarica ubuntu e ti ritroverai gnome di default
<nino> a partire da  quale versione?
<gigirock> nino, devi scaricare la versione 1710
<nino> io ho provato ubuntu 16.04.03 ma si blocca spesso
<nino> quindi volevo provare una distro leggera.......
<gigirock> nino, e' un po' generico si blocca cosa su che pc in che situazione
<Mr_Pan> nino, in quel caso prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi distro ppiu leggere ... per i blocchi bisognerebbe capire ...
<gigirock> nino, ma gnome non e' + leggera di unity
<nino> il pc ha processore i3 ram 4gb e 500 gb di hd è un acer extensa
<nino> si blocca con firefox con deverse pagine aperte
<gigirock> lubuntu xubuntu mate 16.04 fanno per te nino
<gigirock> nino, se poi compri 4gb ram sarai felice per il resto dei tuoi gg
<gigirock> nino, si blocca vuol dire rallenta o nn va + ?
<nino> ho appena istallato mate ma mi pare che ci siano diversi bug per esempio anche avendo aggiornato la lingua è metà in italiano  metà in inglese
<gigirock> nino, hai installato il de mate o hai installato la ubuntu mate da 0 ?
<nino> diventa grigio il mouse non risponde e non si riesce  a spegnere se non forzando
<gigirock> !dettagli | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<nino> ho istallato ubuntu mate 16.04.03 con cd live
<nino> acer extensa 2510 37kh con uefi
<gigirock> scheda grafica ?
<Carlin0> nino, se vuoi qualcosa di leggero puoi provare xubuntu ma il problema del mancato spegnimento credo andrà risolto a  parte
<nino> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhm0y9jQvrTM
<expovin> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 17.10 su un HP ZBook G4. Riesco ad installarlo ed il sistema parte correttamente la prima volta. Ma ad ogni riavvio sono costretto a farlo ripartire in recovery mode
<expovin> qualcuno ha mai avuto questa esperienza?
<gigirock> expovin, quindi hai un bios uefi ?
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, tu hai lo stesso laptop  ?
<expovin> direi di si
<gigirock> nino, sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade , poi controlla aggiornamenti e driver proprietari se sono a posto
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, si ma non ho installato niente altro oltre al win10 aziendale
<expovin> un idea su dove controllare i driver proprietari?
<expovin> ha il messaggio non era per me :-)
<nino> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzY2P1jB5HV
<nino> non riesco ad inviare pastebin
<gigirock> expovin, quel coso ha 2 schede grafiche una intel una nvidia , dovremmo sapere con quale scheda si avvia
<expovin> dove posso controllare?
<gigirock> expovin, nel bios ci sono parametri per l'avvio , inoltre gia' che stai nel bios prova a lanciare a mano dal menu uefi la partizione ubuntu
<gigirock> expovin, parte la prima volta dopo l'installazione e poi non parte + ?
<expovin> provo a controllare da li, ma avevo già provato ad avviarlo dal BIOS
<expovin> in realtà GRUB2 parte sempre, arrivo a fare il login e dopo aver immesso la password non ho alcuna risposta. Non riesco ad aprire nemmeno il teminale
<expovin> lo faccio ripartire in recovery mode e fisso dpkg. In questo modo riesco ad accedere al sistema
<gigirock> expovin, hai disabilitato secure boot etc ?
<expovin> ma al riavvio successivo stessa storia
<expovin> si
<expovin> Secure boot disabilitato
<gigirock> expovin, al menu del grub fai partire con nomodeset e vediamo se parte sempre
<expovin> ok provo a re installarlo per la 5 volta e faccio questo tentativo Nell'ultima installazione Grub viene su in modalità testo anziché grafica
<nino> salve, ho dato i comandi sudo apt update e sudo apt upgrade il sistema è aggiornato e non ci sno altri driver oltre la scheda wifi breadcom
<nino> broadcom volevo dire
<gigirock> expovin, perche' devi reinstallare ?
<expovin> quando avvio non ho più la selezione da Grub ma una linea comandi grub>
<expovin> qualcosa non ha funzionato nell'ultimo tentativo di installazione
<gigirock> expovin, penso che il problema sia la skeda video e la ultra sicurezza del sistema che anche per le periferiche vuole autorizzazioni varie
<gigirock> expovin, seleziona scheda discreta cosi installi con sk intel ultracompatibile
<expovin> ok
<gigirock> expovin, cmq non si installa correttamente manco grub quindi ci sono altri problemi tipo "il sistema non molla la dir /uefi a grub/ubuntu"
<gigirock> nino, ma quel pc non viene venduto con linux gia' installato ?
<gigirock> nino, prova ad avviare con parametro acpi=off
<nino> no era con dos
<gigirock> figo dos 7 ?
<gigirock> nino, allora ti conviene pacioccare il bios tipo controllare che venga usato ahci per i diski and so on
<nino> acpi=off è un parametro della bios?
<gigirock> nino, no un parametro del kernel
<nino> da dove lo modifico? dalla bios
<nino> ?
<gigirock> nino no ... quando appare il grub ( se appare ) , premi F6 ( mi pare ) e editi la linea di comando a quel punto togli quite splash e scrivi nomodeset
<nino> non appare grub si avvia direttamente so
<gigirock> expovin, ma visto che devi reinstallare non e' che usi la versione 1604 che e' lts e magari non ha la menata del wayland ?
<expovin> se dici che è migliore provo con la 16.04
<gigirock> nino, dal terminale sudo update-grub che risponde ?
<gigirock> expovin, lo dico lo dico
<expovin> ok provo con la 16.04
<nino> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY07rKLN1tE
<gigirock> nino come vedi il grub e' installato metti il timeout oppure premi compulsivamente esc sulla tastiera all'avvio
<nino> ok ci provo
<Mr_Pan> basta tenere premuto SHIFT al riavvio ..
<gigirock> ecco
<gigirock> strano pero' quell'acer veniva venduto anche con linux bell'e pronti
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, hp e' alquanto complicato nel bios e nelle sicurezze varie tutte impostate per win10
<dede78> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato il sistema ma il monitor mi da uno sfarfallio, la stampante anche se riconosciuta non stampa.
<dede78> Mi date una mano a capire??
<dede78> grazie
<Carlin0> dede78, che stampante è
<dede78> HP laserjet pro m127fn
<Carlin0> l'hai aggiunta da impostazioni di stampa
<dede78> una volta installato ubuntu l'ho trovata già nelle impotazioni di sistema
<dede78> posso provare a reinstallarla...
<Carlin0> impostazioni di stampa
<dede78> dove lo trovo??
<Carlin0> dede78, che ubuntu usi ?
<dede78> 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> nel menù non trovi impostazioni di stampa ?
<dede78> No, trovo impostazioni sistema e poi stampanti..
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao leo80
<leo80> buona sera Mr_Pan
<Bottan17> Salve ho un problema con la versione 17.10
<Bottan17> Ho aggiornato oggi e il computer non riparte
<Bottan17> firmware bug tsc deadline disabled due to errata please update microcode to version 0x22 or later
<Bottan17> riavviando dopo l'aggiornamento di oggi mi da questo errore
<Bottan17> e non si accende
<tdsgtr> ciao a ttti
<tdsgtr> avrei bisogno di aiuto per collegare HDMI con lubuntu
<tdsgtr> cavo collegato ma sulla TV vedo solo lo sfondo della scrivania con il cestino
<tdsgtr> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> se ci dai il tempo... era solo il video allungato
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-02
<provaqui> Buongiorno
<BitByBit> Ciao A tutti.. avrei bisogno di un aiutino per configurare una connessione QMI con un modem cellulare correttamente visto dal kernel. Potreste darmi un aiuto? grazie
<gigirock> QMI ?
<BitByBit> è un protocollo che permette di accedere direttamente ad una interfaccia ethernet senza passare per la seriale usb
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, rasp?
<BitByBit> espressobin
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, espressobin
<gigirock> !espressobin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'espressobin'
<BitByBit> gigirock, http://espressobin.net/
<Carlin0> BitByBit, ma ci gira ubuntu su quel coso
<Carlin0> ?
<Mr_Pan> non mi pare proprio .. .
<BitByBit> car si certo 16.04
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, ma scegliere come tutti una roba + suppotata tipo rasp o arduino ?
<Mr_Pan> qua siamo OT
<BitByBit> Carlin0, non con la GUI, ma non mi serve
<Mr_Pan> passa su chat BitByBit
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, non è un supporto ubuntu eusto?
<Carlin0> a ubuntu in quanto sistema operativo
<Carlin0> cmq passa in chat se ne parla di la , cambia poco
<BitByBit> ah capisco... cosocscete un canale dove potrei trovare supporto per integrare una periferica nel sistemaoperativo?
<gigirock> !chat | BitByBit
<ubot-it> BitByBit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BitByBit> capito
<idro> Salve. Ho un Asus con Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (da solo). Ieri ho scaricato una serie di aggiornamenti e da quando oggi ho riacceso il pc mi compare solo il Desktop. Non ho piu' la barra laterale e neanche i bordi delle finestre (posso chiuderle solo con Alt+F4). Ora sto usando il mio pc con un boot da chiavetta (con Linux Mint). Vorrei evitare di perdere
<idro> il mio Ubuntu 16.04 perche' lo avevo personalizzato molto e alcuni programmi particolari ci avevo messo un po' a installarli
<idro> Qualche aiuto'\
<idro> !@#$%^&*()_-09876p[]
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '09876p[]'
<idro> Scusate.. Sta tastiera inglese
<idro> Grazie
<tdsgtr> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi pe run collegamento HDMI TV con notebook??? ho installato lubuntu-17.10.1
<AngelKde> tdsgtr,  basta collegare il cova hdmi da la tele al tuo notebook
<Mr_Pan> AngelKde, troppo tardi hai impiega addirittura 2:30 minuti per rispondergli .. non poteva aspettare oltre...
<AngelKde> Mr_Pan,   XD e che avolte queste domande facili mi mettono in crisi  XD
<Mr_Pan> ;D
<Mr_Pan> gabriel1__, Gaab perche´ continui a cambiare nick / host  e fai dentro/fuori ... ?
<gabriel1__> scusa
<gabriel1__> hexchat su diversi pc
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mary> Salve, cosa usare sotto ubuntu per masterizzare dvd originali con protezione?Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> NO TROLL-NO CRACK-NO WAREZ-NO SITI PORNO
<Mr_Pan> ciao Mary
<Mr_Pan> puoi anche andare
<Rambo1> Buongiorno. Io ho 16.04 lts ma dopo lz'ultimo aggiornamento mi è scomparsa la barra applicazionj
<Rambo1> Cosa posso fare?
<Rambo1> Non vorrei dover reinstallare
<Rambo1> Adesso devo andare, nagari domani torno e vi dico se non sono riuscito a risolvere
<Mr_Pan> Ra? ok ...
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-03
<yolpe> ciao, ho bisogno di scaricare una live di ubuntu o lubuntu per provare un pc adm64 che ha solo lettore cd e non dvd e da chiavetta non mi fa il boot
<yolpe> cosa mi consigliate sotto i 700MB
<yolpe> sapete darmi un link?
<yolpe> la 16 che trovo su questo forum ufficiale pesa troppo e non mi sta su cd
<Rambo1> Buongiorno
<Rambo1> In pratica mi sono sparite tutte le barre applicazione e inoltre non riesco neanche ad accedere alterminale con ctrl+alt+t
<Rambo1> Ho chiesto su ask, guardato sui forum ma niente
<Carlin0> Rambo1, che ubuntu usi ?
<Rambo1> Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Rambo1> Devo reinstallarlo? Se accedo dalla sessione ospite c'è tutto
<Carlin0> Rambo1, puoi creare un 2 utente e vedere se ha gli stessi problemi
<Rambo1> Come lo creo però? Dalla sessione principale non apre neanchr il terminale, dalla ospite si puo?
<Carlin0> chiamandolo ad esempio rambo2
<Carlin0> da recovery mode
<Carlin0> aspe ti do 2 comandi
<Rambo1> Ok grazie
<Carlin0> sai accedere alla recovery ?
<Rambo1> No ma posso guardare
<Carlin0> vedi il menù di grub all'avvio o hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<Rambo1> Solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> allora per vedere il menù di grub devi premere ripetutamente shift all'avvio
<Rambo1> Spazio?
<Carlin0> poi scegli opzioni avanzate e poi recovery mode o modalità ripristino
<Carlin0> shift = maiuscolo
<Carlin0> al menù successivo devi scegliere shell di root
<Carlin0> poi dai i seguenti comandi
<Carlin0> nell'ordine in cui te li dò ovviamente
<Carlin0> mount -o remount,rw /
<Carlin0> adduser rambo2
<Carlin0> adduser rambo2 sudo
<Carlin0> e alla fine dai il comando reboot per riavviare e vedi se col nuovo utente è tutto ok
<Rambo1> Ok non riesco a raggiungere recoveru schiacciando maiuscolo
<Carlin0> non il caps lock quello che blocca il maiuscolo , ma quello che devi tenere premuto
<Carlin0> all'avvio de pc premilo ripetutamente
<Rambo1> Si si lo sto facendo ma non capita
<Carlin0> sei riuscito Rambo1 ?
<Rambo1> Sono appena riuscito ad entrare in recovery!
<Rambo1> Ho capito dove sbagliavo, dovevo tenere schiacciato
<Carlin0> ti ricordi cosa devi fare Rambo1 ?
<Rambo1> Si ho appena creato rambo2
<Rambo1> Si è caricato ed ha tutto
<Rambo1> Però non ha i programmi
<robi6329> Ciao a tutti, io avrei un problema on l'audio su lubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> Rambo1, in che senso non ha i programmi ?
<Rambo1> I vari pacchetti che avevo scaricato
<Rambo1> Ma ha tutto quanto
<Rambo1> Sei stato gentilissimo grazie
<Carlin0> Rambo1, quelli sono nella home dell primo utente
<Rambo1> Riuscirò mai a recuperarlo il primo utente?
<Carlin0> Rambo1, queste cose succedono perchè pasticciate
<Carlin0> Rambo1, se capisci cosa ha incasinato riesci a  recuperare
<Rambo1> Ti giuro non me ne ero accorto
<Rambo1> Pensavo di aver solo scaricato aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> !dettagli | robi6329
<ubot-it> robi6329: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Carlin0> Rambo1, magari qualche ppa
<robi6329> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> robi6329, spiega meglio il problema
<Rambo1> Grazie ancora carlin, alla prossima!
<robi6329> lubuntu 17.10, AMD E2-7110, 8GB di RAM su HP G5 255.. praticamente ho un audio "piatto" e basso, nel senso che la barra di regolazione volume non funziona e tanto meno i tasti dedicati per il set del volume.
<Carlin0> robi6329, ma si sente ?
<robi6329> Si ma ad un livello basso e non posso praticamente farci nulla
<Carlin0> robi6329, scrivi alsamixer in un terminale e postami una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<robi6329> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<robi6329> https://prnt.sc/im8be1
<mimmo112> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> robi6329, premi f6 e prova a cambiare scheda
<Carlin0> !ciao | mimmo112
<ubot-it> mimmo112: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mimmo112> posso chiedere appena sei libero
<Carlin0> !chiedi | mimmo112
<ubot-it> mimmo112: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<mimmo112> ho preso un kimsufy ma hanno tolto la versione con la grafica .qualcuno puo aiutarmi a configurarlo?
<Carlin0> cosa è un kimsufy mimmo112 ?
<mimmo112> server dedicato
<Carlin0> !chat | mimmo112
<ubot-it> mimmo112: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<robi6329> https://prnt.sc/im8dw5
<Carlin0> robi6329, alza i volumi usandole frecce ↑
<robi6329> Grazie mille, perdonami l'ignoranza
<Carlin0> robi6329, e nelle colonne dove al fondo è scritto MM premi m per levare il mute
<robi6329> fatto, devo salvare questa configurazione
<robi6329> ?
<Carlin0> vasta uscire dovrebbe salvarsi da sola , premi esc
<Carlin0> basta*
<robi6329> Invece resta settato il volume dato da terminale e non viene cambiato dalla barra di setting
<Carlin0> ma senti + forte di prima ?
<robi6329> Si
<Carlin0> eh non saprei la 17.10 ha parecchi problemi
<robi6329> Mi consigli un'altra versione più stabile quindi?
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è molto meglio oltre al fatto che ha 5 anni di supporto contro i 9 mesi dela 17.10
<robi6329> Grazie
<robi6329> gentilissimo
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Guest65491> Ho ubuntu 16.04. Ho cervìcato di togliere la partizione e formattare un disco esterno collegato con USB.
<Guest65491> Quando ho riavviato Ubuintu non riparte
<fabio_cc> Guest65491, che operazioni hai eseguito?
<fabio_cc> mah
<fabio_cc> Guest65491, che operazioni hai eseguito?
<fabio_cc> Guest65491, che errore ottieni provando ad avviare ubuntu?
<guest65491> ho cercato di togliere la partizione e formattare un disco esterno da 160 GB collegato con USB. Come sistema operativo ho Ubuntu 16.04
<guest65491> Sto accendendo
<guest65491> Arrivo alla schermata viola.
<fabio_cc> guest65491, grub?
<guest65491> Werlcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type ecc. fare control D. Fatto attimo di schermata vioma e torna come prima
<guest65491> cosa vuol dire?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, devi provare ctrl+D
<guest65491> provato ma torna come prima. Dopo un certo numero di ctrl+D rimane bloccato
<fabio_cc> guest65491, avvia in live con la chiavetta usb
<guest65491> Non ho chiavetta o dvd.
<fabio_cc> guest65491, e come hai installato?
<guest65491> Mi è stato installato
<fabio_cc> guest65491, allora credo non si possa fare nulla, all'avvio ti appare il menu di grub o parte direttamente ubuntu?
<guest65491> All'avvio appare il menu du grub
<fabio_cc> guest65491, allora prova a scegliere altre opzioni  e scegli recovery mode
<guest65491> Arrivo al menù ripristino
<fabio_cc> guest65491, che intendi?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, devi scegliere advanced options for ubuntu e poi scegliere il primo kernel con tra parentesi recovery mode
<fabio_cc> guest65491, se in italiano è modalità ripristino
<guest65491> Fatto
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ora cosa appare?
<guest65491> Alla fine schermata viola con rettangolo bianco. Menù ripristino
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ok
<fabio_cc> guest65491, intanto scegli fsck
<guest65491> Compare failed to start LSB apparmpr initialization. See "systemct1 statuts apparmor.service" for details
<guest65491> fatto fsck
<fabio_cc> guest65491, solo questo? è tornato al menu?
<guest65491> si
<fabio_cc> guest65491, scegli root
<guest65491> fatto
<fabio_cc> guest65491, cosa appare?
<guest65491> enter o control-d
<fabio_cc> guest65491, qual è la domanda?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, forse è meglio se fai foto
<fabio_cc> !image | guest65491
<ubot-it> guest65491: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest65491> press enter for mAINTRENANCE (OR PRESS CONTROL-d to continue)
<fabio_cc> guest65491, fai foto
<guest65491> fatta
<guest65491> dove la mando?
<fabio_cc> !image | guest65491
<ubot-it> guest65491: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest65491> fatto
<fabio_cc> guest65491, rileggi quello che ha scritto ubot-it
<fabio_cc> guest65491, devi riportare qui il link della pagina
<guest65491> sarebbe inviata a questo sito http://prntscr.com/imbu31
<fabio_cc> guest65491, premi enter
<fabio_cc> (invio)
<guest65491> root@luigi:dieresi alta#
<fabio_cc> guest65491, parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> guest65491, dopo il trattino è una elle
<guest65491> dopo : è una s rovesciata orizzontale alta seguita da #
<fabio_cc> guest65491, si ~#
<fabio_cc> guest65491, si chiama tilde
<fabio_cc> guest65491, dai il comando parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<guest65491> come sopra
<fabio_cc> non è uscito un link?
<guest65491> no
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ah mi sa che dovevo farti abilitare la rete, fai ctrl+D dovresti tornare al menu di prima
<guest65491> fatto
<fabio_cc> guest65491, scegli network
<guest65491> fatto. E' tornato sul menù iniziale
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ora root
<fabio_cc> guest65491, poi invio, come prima
<guest65491> fatto. compare press enter for maintenance (or press control-d to continue)
<fabio_cc> guest65491, invio
<guest65491> root@luigi:tilde#
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ok, comunque per tua conoscenza la tilde si digita con Alt Gr ì
<fabio_cc> Alt Gr + ì
<guest65491> ok
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ora: parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> guest65491, dovrebbe uscire un link
<max86> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<max86> ho un problema di installazione con ubunto 16.4
<fabio_cc> !ubunto | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la 'u' finale!
<max86> si scusate ubuntu è la prima volta che mi avvicino a questo programma
<fabio_cc> max86, :)
<max86> devo metterlo in un netbook toshiba nb200
<fabio_cc> max86, esponi dettagliatamente il problema
<max86> ho scaricato la versione 16.4.4 32 bit e ho messo tutto in un pennino usb con rufus
<max86> tuttavia quando provo a installarlo mi spunta questo errore: / casper/vmlinuz: file not found
<fabio_cc> max86, no, ubuntu non va bene per un netbook
<fabio_cc> max86, devi scaricare lubuntu
<max86> ah ho capito e dove lo trovo?
<guest65491> ho fatto la foto della schermata e inviata nel sito di prima
<fabio_cc> max86, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.4/release/
<fabio_cc> max86, sei sicuro che quel processore sia a 32 bit?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, il link
<max86> si
<fabio_cc> max86, ok allora scarica la versione a 32 bit
<max86> ok ci provo
<fabio_cc> max86, il link è questo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.4/release/lubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<max86> rufus va bene
<fabio_cc> max86, quello dovrebbe andar bene
<fabio_cc> max86, si usa rufus
<fabio_cc> guest65491, devi mettere qui il link
<fabio_cc> max86, lubuntu è una derivata di ubuntu più leggera
<guest65491> http://prntscr.com/imc3ut
<fabio_cc> guest65491, non hai scritto bene il comando, comunque non hai presso tutto lo schermo non vedo quello che hai scritto
<guest65491> http://prntscr.com/imc6cz ho rispedito la foto. a me compare completa.
<guest65491> dopo parted il trattino è senza maiusc ed è seguito da elle minuiscola?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, si
<fabio_cc> guest65491, parted -l | nc termbin.com 999
<fabio_cc> 9999
<fabio_cc> guest65491, parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> guest65491, non si vede tutto, comunque
<guest65491> dopo la elle spazio | spazio e nc?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, si
<fabio_cc> guest65491, facciamo una cosa
<fabio_cc> guest65491, scrivi solo parted -l
<fabio_cc> guest65491, poi fai foto e manda qua
<guest65491> http://prntscr.com/imc9do ho fotografato il risultato
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ok
<fabio_cc> guest65491, dai solo parted -l
<fabio_cc> guest65491, poi manda foto
<guest65491> http://prntscr.com/imcakh foto della schermata
<max86> scusate posso scaricare tutti i programmi ubuntu e utilizarli su lubuntu?grazie
<fabio_cc> guest65491, dai parted -l | less
<fabio_cc> guest65491, manda foto
<fabio_cc> max86, i programmi a disposizione sono gli stessi
<fabio_cc> max86, i repository sono gli stessi
<max86> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> max86, prego
<max86> saranno domande stupide le mie ma sto facendo un graduale passaggio da windows
<fabio_cc> max86, tranquillo, chiedi pure
<max86> ci sono programmi indispensabili da utilizzare?
<fabio_cc> max86, che programmi ti servono?
<guest65491> http://prntscr.com/imcd1l foto
<max86> cose semplici per un netbook magari diciamo qualcosa come open office
<fabio_cc> max86, certo
<fabio_cc> max86, libreoffice
<max86> poi non sò per ascoltare audio e vedere qualche video lezione
<max86> libre office sarebbe simile al famoso office?
<fabio_cc> max86, tranquillo c'è tutto ciò
<fabio_cc> max86, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ScopriUbuntu
<max86> ok grazie!voglio proprio eliminare windows!si stavo leggendo proprio scopriUbuntu
<fabio_cc> guest65491, sarebbe necessario che tu creassi una live usb per poter fare un controllo del disco e se necessario un ripristino
<guest65491> come la creo?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, da parted non vedo nulla, le due partizioni relative ad ubuntu sono ok
<fabio_cc> guest65491, ti serve un pc funzionante
<guest65491> c'è
<fabio_cc> guest65491, con ubuntu c'è già il tool (creatore di dischi di avvio)
<fabio_cc> guest65491, da windows usa rufus
<fabio_cc> !rufus | guest65491
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | guest65491
<ubot-it> guest65491: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<guest65491> E' possibile la versione 16 invece della 17?
<fabio_cc> guest65491, devi usare la live con la stessa versione del sistema installato
<guest65491> 16.04 aggiornato 3 giorni fa
<conric> sono un principiante di ubuntu  non funziona piu ubuntu software
<fabio_cc> guest65491, allora ti serve la live della 16.04
<guest65491> dove la trovo?
<fabio_cc> conric, versione di ubuntu?
<conric> 16.04.4 appena installata ha funzionato per un paio di volte ma poi al clic non parte piu
<fabio_cc> guest65491, lsb_release -a che versione dice?
<fabio_cc> conric, non usarlo ubuntu software
<fabio_cc> conric, usa la riga di comando oppure synaptic
<conric> cosa mi consigli
<conric> scusa sono un principiante come si installa synaptic
<fabio_cc> conric, sudo apt install synaptic
<conric> ora provo grazie
<guest65491> 16.04.4 LTS
<fabio_cc> guest65491, 64 bit?
<guest65491> si
<fabio_cc> guest65491, http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<conric> fatto ora :-
<fabio_cc> conric, cercalo dalla dash
<conric> ok
<guest65491> Grazie. Ti farò sapere. Buona serata.
<fabio_cc> guest65491, prego
<fabio_cc> ciao guest65491
<conric> favoloso grazieeeeeee
<fabio_cc> conric, prego :)
<max86> ragazzi scusate ho scaricato la versione di lubuntu ma ho problemi a trasferirla nella chiavetta usb
<max86> rufus da errore e unetbooin si blocca al 10%
<max86> avete suggerimenti grazie
<Valentina> Buonasera
<Valentina> Come faccio ad installare i programmi scaricati? grazie
<Babiz> quali programmi?
<Babiz> da terminale "sudo apt install nomeprogramma" altrimenti usa il gestore dei pacchetti Synaptic o altri gestori, a seconda della vostra distribuzione e ambiente desktop i gestori dei pacchetti possono differire, cmq nulla vieta di installare synaptic se non disponibile , per essere usato in qualsiasi ambiente desktop. Personalmente reputo synaptic uno dei migliori gestori di pacchetti software dopo
<Babiz> aptitude...
<guest65491> ho aperto ubuntu con DVD
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-04
<leo80> buon giorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> leo80, ciao
<leo80> buon giorno Mr_Pan
<davide1> chivatte usb non parte in automatico
<davide1> inserita nellaintefaccia usb delnotebbok
<davide1> os ubuntu 17.10
<maxymilians> non riesco ad avviare l avanzamento di sistema da ubuntu 16.10 a ubuntu 17.10
<Tulkas> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova, e anche molto ignorante per quanto riguarda usare ubuntu... Comunque, ciò che mi porta qui è che il pc non mi fa montare un dispositivo usb, ho cercato in giro ma trovo risposte diverse fra loro, non mi fido molto... Voi cosa suggerite?
<glopedro70> ciao a tutti
<glopedro70> vorrei installare Ubuntu lts su notebook acer con amd a9-9410. e' supportato?
<gigirock> glopedro70, direi di si... aspe
<gigirock> glopedro70, specifica il modello esatto di acer....
<glopedro70> es1-524-93ke
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, modello 2017 no problem
<glopedro70> grazie ragazzi. ovviamente bios mbr e non uefi
<gigirock> glopedro70, ovviamente no
<glopedro70> eh lo so. sono un po a digiuno. dopo anni di debian su modelli obsoleti, ero rimasto un po indietro
<Mr_Pan> glopedro70, quanta ram  ?
<Mr_Pan> al momento hai windows sul laptop  ?
<Mr_Pan> se si scaricati la iso di ubuntu che vuoi e procedi a creare una usb avviabile con rufus
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<glopedro70> 12gb di ram. si rufus lo conosco e l'ho usato per osx86
<glopedro70> si al momento uso win 10
<glopedro70> provo ad installare.
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-25
<Franko> ho un piccolo PC acer... sto cercando di installare xubuntu... attualmente ho windows ...
<Franko> purtroppo non riesco ...
<Carlin0> Franko,se non spieghi il problema nessuno ti potrà aiutare
<Franko> ok
<Franko> ho scaricato Xubuntu da "download" ... ho quindi i file nel pc ... in una cartella... ma adesso non so come procedere con l'installazione
<Carlin0> !installazione | Franko
<ubot-it> Franko: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Franko> i file scaricati risultano in "Unità DVD e: xubuntu"
<Franko> ok... grazie ... procederò come indicato
<Franko> ho fatto il backup... adesso: i file scaricati per l'installazione risultano in "Unità DVD (E;)" cose che mi risulta alquanto strana fino che questo piccolo PC Acer NON possiede nessuna unità DVD
<Franko> :/
<Franko> quando provo ad "aprire" un file windows continua a chiedermi "come vuoi aprire questo file" dandomi diverse App come opzione
<Franko> Quindi la mia domanda è: Come faccio ad avviare materialmente l'installazione di Xubuntu nel mio piccolo Acer?
<remix_tj> Franko: devi far partire l'installazione da chiavetta USB
<Franko> è possibile sostituire la chiavetta USB con il disco rigido esterno?
<remix_tj> Franko: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb da qui poi riavvii il computer scegliendo di avviare con chiavetta
<remix_tj> eh, il problema è che bisogna formattare il disco esterno, che immagino tu usi già per fare altro
<Franko> Accidenti... ok! allora cercherò di installare xubuntu su chiavetta
<casimat> salve, ho un problema con il mio thinkpad x240. Ho xubuntu 18.04. Spesso utilizzo il lettore sim integrato per traffico dati con una scheda iliad. Da ieri ha smesso di funzionare. Ho provato ad inserire la sim che uso sullo smartphone e funziona senza problemi, ho provato a mettere anche la sim dello smarphone al pc e la wind la legge. Come posso r
<casimat> isolvere?Rimane sempre fisso su ricerca banda mobile
<casimat> ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-26
<Marcangeli> Buongiorno. Premetto che sono neofita di Ubuntu. Ho resuscitato un netbook Acer Aspire con due GB di RAM installando Ubuntu 18.04. funziona bene ma mi trovo una stanza cosa. Quando collego il computer alla TV con il cavo HDMI non mi trasmette l'audio (video si). Ho provato a modificare le impostazioni audio con terminal Manon sono venuto a capo. Qu
<Marcangeli> alcuno mi può aiutare per favore? Grazie in anticipo
<Marcangeli> scusate, ridigito:
<[Enrico]> Marcangeli: installa l'utility pavucontrol, è facile da usare, niente linea di comando
<[Enrico]> Marcangeli: è abbastanza facile capire come mandare l'audio su una periferica piuttosto che su un'altra
<Marcangeli> e secondo te potrebbe incidere sul problema?
<Marcangeli> hai un link che posso usare?
<[Enrico]> Marcangeli: non so cosa intendo con "incidere sul problema". Il punto è che tu hai due possibili output per il sonoro: la TV e le casse. pavucontrol ti permette di scegliere quali usare facilemente. non è l'unico tool che permette di fare questa cosa
<[Enrico]> Marcangeli: non c'è link, pavucontrol è un pacchetto ufficiale di ubuntu, lo dovresti trovare nel software center
<Marcangeli> ok provo senz'altro gratis
<Marcangeli> *grazie
<[Enrico]> lo installi, lo lanci e via
<Marcangeli> grazie
<[Enrico]> prego
<giando69> buogiorno il mio pc  con Ubuntu 18.04 LTS non mi monta più l'HD  gli HD esterni della Netgrar e non mi manda in su una delle due stampanti
<giando69> credo sia un problema di firewall ma non ci capisco nulla
<giando69> qualcuno mi puà aiutare
<giando69> insomma non riesco neppure a stampare
<Mr_Pan> giando69> un problema alla volta
<Mr_Pan> la stampante é di rete  ?  ha un indirizzo ip o e'connessa via usb  ?
<giando69> la stampante è di rete
<giando69> ha un indirizzo ip
<giando69> ok stampante sistemata adeso
<giando69> mi resta il problema di dischi  estermi collegati in rete
<Gassy> buongiorno,come faccio ad installare gnome 3 su ubuntu 18,dato che dopo l aggiornamento il DE è rimasto quello di ubutu 16?
<gaspy> c'è qualcuno?
<ryuujin> mmm2
<tobys> buongiorno posso chiedere a voi per ubuntu?
<tobys> versione 18.04
<Carlin0> !chiedi | tobys
<ubot-it> tobys: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<tobys> ok...avvio il pc...mi chiede la password,inserisco la pass...ma non parte ubuntu..dopo qualche secondo di pagina nera...ritorna alla schermata di avvio...
<Carlin0> tobys,ma ha sempre fatto così ? o solo da poco ?
<tobys> solo da oggi
<Carlin0> e cosa è successo ieri ?
<tobys> può servire andare su recovery mode?...nulla ieri sera ho spento...e stamane fa cosi
<tobys> nessuno ha qualche idea?
<tobys> pazienza
<studio-user372> ciao, ho necessità di aiuto. vorrei installare davinci resolve su ubuntu studio. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<marcofe> una domanda, chi ha il modem linkem?
<Carlin0> !chat | marcofe
<ubot-it> marcofe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-27
<adrianlvr> buongiorno, ho unstallato Ubuntu 14/04 e non riesco a scrivere sulla partizione dati, pur vedendola in file manager
<adrianlvr> ho seguito le varie istruzioni su wikibuntu e sui forum, ma non ho risolto
<David77> buona sera a tutti! è possibile provare ad attivare nella live 18.04 il wifi Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom)? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-02
<davide> ciao
<davide> exit
<davide> ciao madrileni
<gigirock> qualche idea perche' jack sul mio pc non debba funzionare ?
<gigirock> ho messo kernel realtime , aggiunto gruppo audio, ma niente le applicazioni non 'sentono' il server jack
<gigirock> server jack che si presenta attivato e senza errori
<gigirock> unico dubbio e' che ho la scheda nvidia che ha un suo comparto audio.......
<gigirock> hi all i have problems with jack server on a desktop pc.....
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-03
<filippo1966> salve
<AngelKde> ciao filippo1966
<filippo1966> se non vi annoio vi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | filippo1966
<ubot-it> filippo1966: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<filippo1966> ho bisogno di installare zoneminder su ubuntu bionic beaver
<filippo1966> in realta credo di averlo installato da terminale con il comando sudo get ecc ecc
<filippo1966> ma non lo trovo in applicazioni
<AngelKde> filippo1966,  lo istallaste tramite ppa?
<filippo1966> lo vedo in file, precisamente in applicazioni scaricate se ci clicco sopra lo installa almeno va subito al 100% ma poi nulla
<filippo1966> l'ho installato tramite questo comando sudo apt-get install -y zoneminder
<filippo1966> poi ho cercato e scaricato il pacchetto
<filippo1966> ma niente
<filippo1966> eppure sono certo che è installato
<filippo1966> perchè se rilancio il comando mi dice che è già alla versione più recente
<AngelKde> si pero mi pare che se non mi sbaglio devi avere anche instalato lamp-server
<filippo1966> quindi comando sudo apt-get install -lamp-server
<filippo1966> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lamp-server
<filippo1966> mi dice cosi
<filippo1966> credo che per il momento risolverò con wine o virtualbox poi se avro consigli utili da voi decido
<virtualbox> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 18.04 versione server su virtualbox ma non parte
<virtualbox> compare la schermata viola con una tastiera ed un omino
<virtualbox> perché?
<David77> virtualbox quali sono i passaggi che hai fatto? messo l'iso scaricato dal sito ubuntu e fatto il boot dal cd virtuale?
<matteo> prova con un virtualizzatore decente invece di virtualbox
<matteo> es. KVM su Linux o Hyper-V su Win
<David77> per me: vedendo https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom SENZA internet (mancanza LAN) sembra volerci solo scaricare alcuni pacchetti da altro pc: ma le dipendenze? grazie
<matteo> David77: il driver binario con alcune schede non serve più
<matteo> c'è un nuovo driver chiamato bcm80211 completamente open source
<matteo> richiede solo un firware nel caso la scheda sia di tipo dhd (fullmac in pratica)
<matteo> tra l'altro quel wiki mi pare abbia qualche errore, ma vabbè
<David77> matteo ho provato con la live ma non mi vede il wifi
<matteo> probabilmente ti manca un firware. che scheda wifi hai?
<matteo> lspci -nnd ::280
<David77> ho Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<David77> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]
<matteo> controllo nei sorgenti
<matteo> non so che driver usa
<David77> grazie
<matteo> però dal nome
<matteo> mi sembra una BCM 4365
<matteo> è una 802.11ac 3 o 4 stream?
<David77> hp stream pc 3
<matteo> AC?
<David77> 13-c028nl
<David77> HP Stream Notebook 13-c028nl
<matteo> vabbè quello è il notebook, la scheda HP la compra
<David77> la scheda wifi è 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<David77> da live ho provato installare, scaricate da pc con internet, dkms, patch, fakeroot, libfakeroot e bcmwl-kernel-source ma mancano delle dipendenze
<matteo> trovo riferimenti solo in brcm80211
<matteo> bcmwl è il driver closed source broadcom
<matteo> usalo come ultima speranza perchè è qualcosa di immondo
<David77> il guaio è che non avendo lan se non ho il wifi non posso scaricare nulla
<matteo> prova a farla funzionare con brcm80211 se possibile, magari ti serve un firmware
<matteo> una un cellulare android
<matteo> collegalo alla usb del notebook e fai tethering usb
<matteo> se il cellulare è connesso in wifi non usi i dati
<matteo> ma il wifi di casa
<David77> mmmm interessante interessante opzione matteo. altrimenti per te non è possibile vero?
<matteo> alla peggio col driver binario funziona
<matteo> wl si chiama
<matteo> ma non vedo un firmware qui https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/brcm
<David77> se vado su Software & Update > Firmware capisce quale è la scheda faccio Attiva (ora non ricordo esattamente) dice che sta applicando le modifiche me non fa nulla. da live
<David77> vorrei prima provarla prima di installare
<David77> versione 18.04 lts
<David77> ma esiste una live con già i driver proprietari STA sopra che tu sappia matteo?
<matteo> no
<matteo> o meglio non credo
<matteo> broadcom non lo consente
<David77> però l'idea del tethering usb è interessante, anche se non l'ho mai fatto e poi che comunque venga 'vista'
<David77> ho un tablet android solo wifi
<AngelKde> David77,  da  gestione drivers cosa ti da?
<virtualbox> Hyper-V è gratis?
<David77> AngelKde aspetta che provo ad avviare da live
<matteo> in alcune versioni di windows è preinstallato
<matteo> io lo uso solo sui server e su wndows server è quasi sempre preinstallato
<matteo> quindi non vi so dire
<matteo> David77: vedi se hai l'opzione, io lo faccio spesso quando non ho il wifi per motivi vari
<matteo> cmq non ho capito se la tua scheda è una BCM4365 o no
<David77> AngelKde visto che una live in inglese intendi Additional Drivers ?
<AngelKde> si
<matteo> la BCM4365 va abbastanza forte, fa più di un gbit in wifi
<AngelKde> David77,
<David77> se è quella allora mi dice Broadcom Limited BCM43142 e se faccio using STA > Apply Changes mi dice che sta applicando le modifiche ma rimane lì
<David77> anche per un ora
<AngelKde> David77,  e normale  sei in live  non e la stessa cosa quando la installi su hd tranne se no ti fai  una live usb  persistence
<David77> AngelKde quindi dici che se faccio una live persistent oppure installo non avrei problema? ma dove lo prende bcmwl-kernel-source se non è su internet che chiede Additional Driver?
<David77> io ho anche scaricato bcmwl-kernel-source ma mi chiede delle dipendenze
<AngelKde> David77,  come no e su internet
<David77> come da wiki ho scaricato dkms, patch, fakeroot, libfakeroot e bcmwl-kernel-source e installati ma mi mancano delle dipendenze e quindi non posso essere su internet non avendo una lan :(
<David77> ovvero non me li installano tutti perchè mancano delle dipendenze
<AngelKde> a scusami non avevo capito che non avevi una lan
<David77> :(
<David77> quindi come faccio?
<David77> l'HP Stream Notebook 13 ha solamente il wifi e neanche un lettore cd
<AngelKde> David77,  su questo pc come Os primario hai Windows?
<David77> che voglio eliminare
<David77> considera che ha una specie di sd al posto di un disco da 32gb...
<David77> a me interessa poter provare se funziona la wifi da una live per poi immediatamente dopo installarlo. ma ha quel wifi e quindi devo utilizzare i BTA
<David77> STA
<AngelKde> David77,  le schede Broadcom usano drivers closed
<David77> lo so
<David77> AngelKde intanto grazie a te e matteo. ma non so come fare.... è possibile scaricare su un disco usb un pacchetto con tutte le dipendenze? così magari risolvo
<AngelKde> prova
<David77> mai avuto problemi ad installare ubuntu. ma su questo non so che pesci prendere...
<David77> ma come è possibile scaricare su un disco usb un pacchetto con tutte le dipendenze con un unico comando da terminale su ubuntu? se esiste
<AngelKde> David77,  su questo non ho idea
<AngelKde> mi dispiace
<matteo> David77: li scarichi dal sito, uno ad uno
<matteo> packages.ubuntu.com/nomepacchetto
<David77> neanche io.... grazie mille AngelKde. matteo proverò il tethering usb anche se non l'ho mai provato. si ... su packages sono 25 pacchetti e magari alcuni hanno altre dipendenze.... farò qualche query con apt per vedere quanti sono. GRAZIE!
<David77> ora devo anche andare che la mia compagna mi reclama. grazie ancora
<AngelKde> di niente David77
<David77> comunque vedo il log se vi viene qualcosa in mente. :)
<David77> matteo ottima idea usb tethering ! ha installato il driver STA in live. ma però non vedo wifi. modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Require key not avialable
<matteo> ;)
<matteo> wl non sta nè in ubuntu nè in nessuna distro
<matteo> io lo prendevo dal sito di broadbom
<matteo> che però non lo chiama wl
<matteo> ma hybrid qualcosa
<David77> sul wiki siceva sudo modprobe wl .....
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom per Ubuntu 18.04, Ubuntu 16.04 e Ubuntu 14.04
<David77> quindi che dici come faccio ad attivare dopo sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma ?
<matteo> https://www.broadcom.com/support/download-search/?pf=Wireless+LAN+Infrastructure
<matteo> lo prendi da qui
<matteo> <David77> sul wiki siceva sudo modprobe wl .....
<matteo> dopo che lo hai compilato
<matteo> cmq quel wiki mi pare scritto un pò a caso, io non lo seguirei
<matteo> tipo il comando per vedere che mara di wifi hai, boh
<matteo> lasciamo perdere
<David77> avevo fatto prima sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<David77> matteo adesso ho installato lo STA in live con il tuo prezioso consiglio del tethering usb: come faccio a testare se funziona?
<matteo> vedi se hai il device wifi
<matteo> ip link
<matteo> iw phy
<David77> 1: lo <LOOPBACK,UP .... >mtu ... . iw phy nulla
<David77> sto copiando quello che vedo nell'altro pc senza internet. se vuoi mi segno tutto e riporto
<Carlin0> cmq per la cronaca anche nel wiki italiano erano segnati quali pacchetti scaricare per installare bcm senza rete
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> solo non ho idea se si possa fare su una live
<matteo> sì può installare wl su una live, ma ovviamente se riavvii perdi tutto
<matteo> David77: modinfo wl
<David77> Carlin0 il wiki è errato per chi non ha internet perché i pacchetti indicati in https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_senza_connessione_Internet mancano delle dipendenze
<David77> matteo si lo so è solo per provare. faccio una prova immediata
<David77> tra le varie voci c'è name: wl
<David77> quali parametri ti servono di modinfo wl?
<matteo> se non da errore, allora vuol dire che è installato
<David77> non da errore
<matteo> caricalo con modprobe wl
<David77> come sopra modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Require key not avialable
<David77> :(
<David77> matteo comunque a prescindere il tuo input del tethering usb è ottimo e me lo hai fatto utilizzare per la prima volta ed è ottimo per quando non c'è wifi o lan su ubuntu! GRAZIE
<David77> buona notte. domani sveglia alle 6
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-24
<robilive> Buongiorno. Ieri alla fine ho formattato il notebook ed installato solo ubuntu. Morale della favola, il pc continua a non partire, mi dice che non ci sta un device avviabile. L'ssd ha su tre partizioni, la efi, una ext4 e la swap. La efi ha il flag boot e la ext4 lo aveva fino a poco fa (ho provato a levarlo per vedere se cambiava qualcosa). Idee?
<robilive> Risolto, era più banale di quel che sembrava e probabilmente non mi sarebbe servito piallare windows, ma tant'è... Nel bios si doveva selezionare un file fidato per il boot efi (grub) e la cosa era risolta.
<vitodoc> robilive: spiegati meglio
<vitodoc> potrebbe servire un futuro per qualcun'altro
<robilive> vitodoc: semplice, sti acer hanno una sezione nel bios in cui specificare un file per il secure boot, file che ritrovi poi tra le periferiche bootabili nella sezione boot preferences. Come diceva l'autore del post che mi ha permesso di risolvere "non bastava windows a complicare le cose, anche i produttori di pc ci si mettono..."
<robilive> devo scappare, grazie di tutto, probabile rientro più tardi!
<MoL0ToV> wella
<Mr_Pan> ciao MoL0ToV
<currock> ciao!
<currock> :)
<currock> sono un meofita di linux ubuntu
<currock> non riesco in nessun modo a far funzionare la mia stampante
<currock> qualcuno di voi saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> currock> magari inizia a dirci
<Mr_Pan> ecco troppo tardi ... niente non hanno pazienza
<MoL0ToV> almeno specificare il modello... sarà una canon o una epson
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV> non ho fatto in tempo
<Carlin0> siete lenti a rispondere :P
<robilive> buongiorno di nuovo. Scoprivo solo ora che burg non va bene su sistemi efi, esiste qualche alternativa al semplice tristo grub? Grazie|
<Carlin0> robilive, non diamo supporto a software proveniente al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<robilive> Carlin0: ok, grazie. Dove potrei chiedere se esiste un'alternativa?
<Carlin0> cos'ha che non va grub ?
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> !chat | robilive
<ubot-it> robilive: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<robilive> Carlin0: niente, per carità, è solo troppo poco "allegro"... Avevo dimenticato la chat, erano un bel po' d'anni che non entravo. Grazie!
<[Enrico]> robilive: grub si può nascondere di default e passi dal bios direttamente a Ubuntu.
<[Enrico]> Una volta si poteva anche mettere un tema a grub. Non so se oggi la cosa è ancora supportata o no
<[Enrico]> ma sicuramente non metterei un altro bootloader
<Carlin0> cambiare sfondo e colori non è difficile
<robilive> [Enrico]: sì, mi ricordo, mi ero fatto un'immagine personalizzata, ma parliamo del 2008...
<robilive> poi tra spostamenti vari in Italia ed estero il pc l'ho abbandonato fino a ieri, quando ne ho comprato uno portatile
<Carlin0> il fatto che grub sia usasto di default da tutte le distro dovrebbe dire qualcosa ...
<robilive> :)
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-25
<Mike66> buongiorno fabio_cc sei in linea???
<Carlin0> !tizio | Mike66
<ubot-it> Mike66: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<tux> raga con ubuntu 19.10 schermo capovolto come faccio a metterlo diritto a ogni avvio
<Carlin0> tux, prova con xrandr -o inverted
<Carlin0> oppure xrandr -o normal
<tux> lo fatto ma quando accendo il pc amcora capovolto
<Carlin0> quale dei 2 comandi funziona ?
<tux> il comando va bene per la sessione corrente quando spengo e accendo sempre rovesciato
<tux> xrandr -o normal
<Carlin0> tux, nel terminale scrivi : crontab -e
<Carlin0> scendi al fondo e aggiungi la riga
<Carlin0> @reboot /usr/bin/xrandr -o normal
<Carlin0> premi ctrl +o per salvare e poi ctrl +x per uscire
<tux> mi dice nome del file in cui salvare/tmp/crotab
<Carlin0> dai invio
<tux> fatto poi
<Carlin0> hai salvato ? sei uscito ?
<tux> ho fatto invio adesso crl x per uscire
<Carlin0> ok quello dovrebbe venire eseguito in automatico ad ogni avvio
<tux> adesso spengo e provo
<tux> vado
<tux> provo
<tux> exit
<tux> carlin0 sempre schermo rovesciato
<tux> non capisco
<tux> devo farlo da admin
<Carlin0> quando dai il comando lo dai da admin ?
<tux> no
<Carlin0> quindi forse va solo ritardato
<tux> in che senso
<Carlin0> proviamo ...
<Carlin0> dai di nuovo crontab -e e  modifica la riga al fondo facendola diventare
<Carlin0> @reboot sleep 90;/usr/bin/xrandr -o normal
<tux> fatto riavvio poi ti dico
<tux> exit
<Carlin0> non va scommetto
<tux> carlin0 niente sempre rovesciato
<Carlin0> eh forse ho fatto un errore di sintassi dopo il ; ci va uno spazio
<Carlin0> @reboot sleep 90; /usr/bin/xrandr -o normal
<tux> crontab  lanciato da utente normale corretto o bisogna essere adim
<tux> prvo
<Carlin0> se va il comando da utente normale cron da utente normale
<Carlin0> tieni conto che
<Carlin0> ritardiamo il comando di 90 secondi
<tux> fatto lo spazio provo
<Carlin0> quindi aspetta un attimo a vedere se funziona
<Carlin0> se non va così
<Carlin0> ho finito le idee per ora
<tux> ok chiudo ci sentiamo fra 90 "
<tux> carlin0 niente sempre rovesciato per metterlo diritto xrandr -o normal
<tux> non capisco
<Carlin0> manco io il comando dovrebbe venire eseguito in automatico
<tux> fornse devo essere admin
<tux> per aprire crontab
<tux> ultima spiaggia
<Carlin0> il comando lo dai da admin ? con sudo ?
<tux> no apro crontab da utente senza sudo
<tux> devo provare con sudo
<Carlin0> intendo quando dai quello per raddrizzare
<tux> non niente sudo
<Carlin0> se il comando è dato da utente normale admin non centra nulla
<Carlin0> eh
<Carlin0> ora devo andar e
<tux> niente booo
<tux> peccato no n risesco a capire
<[Enrico]> tux: non puoi usare xrandr da cron, non funziona
<tux> come fare
<[Enrico]> tux: usi ubuntu standard o una delle derivate (xubuntu, lubuntu eccetera)?
<tux> ubuntu std 19.10
<[Enrico]> tux: puoi fare il paste di questo comando? sudo ls -l /var/lib/gdm3/.config
<[Enrico]> !paste | tux
<ubot-it> tux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<tux> enrico il comando paste devo dare da terminale
<[Enrico]> tux: c'è anche la versione da terminale ma puoi anche usare il browser web per fare l'upload
<tux> fatto
<tux> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZRqC7rYQX/
<[Enrico]> tux: ok non c'è un file di configurazione del monitor. Non è una soluzione ufficiale, ma puoi provare a seguire le istruzioni della prima risposta a questo topic: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043337/ubuntu-18-04-login-screen-display-settings
<[Enrico]> praticamente puoi settare le impostazioni del monitor in gdm copiando il file di configurazione dalla directory del tuo utente dopo che hai settato il monitor nel modo desiderato
<tux> sipega meglio se possibile sono alle prime armi
<[Enrico]> tux: è spiegato sul sito che ho linkato
<MoL0ToV> bye
<Mike66> buonasera, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per una condivisione su ubuntu 18.04
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> cosa intendi condivisione ?
<Mike66> buonasera
<Mike66> ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 18.04, non riesco ad aprire un hdd condiviso su una vodafone pwer station
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> hdd lo hai condiviso dalla vodafone    ?
<Mike66> si si esatto
<Mr_Pan>  dipende come é condiviso ... samba? windows   ? altro  ?
<Mike66> samba
<Mr_Pan> é 100% una questione di permessi
<Mike66> no no con windows 10 settato con samba 1 va bene
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> samba v1 é stato rimosso da win 10 é deprecato ...
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> dopo che hai impostato la condivisione hai riavviato la VS ?
<Mike66> la vodafone statio condivide con protocollo samba
<Mike66> si si certamente
<Mr_Pan> hai provato a montare a mano la condivisione CIFS  ?
<Mr_Pan> tipo la monti in /tmp/voda
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> mkdir /tmp/voda
<Mr_Pan> sudo mkdir /tmp/voda
<Mike66> nella rete lan ho un pc con windows 10 e non ha alcun problema a lavorare con i file condivisi smb://192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> dal pc ubuntu apri terminale facciamo la prova a montarla a mano
<Mike66> mentre ubuntu 18.04 vede la condivisione ma non apre
<Mr_Pan> ci sei  ?
<Mike66> si ci sono
<Mr_Pan> aspetta la vede ?
<Mr_Pan> se ci clicchi su ti chiede utente/password o non accade nulla  ?
<Mike66> perfetto
<Mike66> se vuoi ti mando i screenshot
<Mike66> del video
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> 1. se chlicchi sulla condivisione che vedi da ubuntu accade qualcosa o nulla ?
<Mr_Pan> 2. quando hai creato la condivisione sulla VS hai impostato un utente e/o password ?
<Mike66> no no e' tutto libero se clicco non succede nulla
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo mkdir /tmp/voda
<Mike66> fatto directory creata
<Mr_Pan> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /tmp/voda -o username=<tuo username>,vers=1.0
<Mr_Pan> username devi inserire il tuo ovviamente
<Mike66> aspetta controllo se ha creato la directory voda non la vede
<Mike66> la diretory e' stata creata ma il comando non risponde c'e' qulache errore??
<Mike66> ti invio il comando
<Mike66> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /tmp/voda -o username=<vodafone>,vers=1.0
<Mike66> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /tmp/voda -o username=<vodafone>,vers=1.0
<Mike66> sul tuo comando ho solo messo la username della stazione 192.168.1.1 ma ce' anche la pw
<Mike66> per username intendi quello della stazione???
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> senza <>
<Mike66> ops scusa
<Mike66> ok adesso ha risposto ha chiesto la password e lha preso
<Mike66> che devo fare??
<Mr_Pan> ora dovresti vedere la condivisione attiva nel file manager ...
<Mr_Pan> montata in /tmp/voda
<Mike66> negativo vedo solo vodafone non vedo la cartella VodafoneAA
<Mike66> aspetta
<Mr_Pan> apri il file manager
<Mr_Pan> e guarda dentro /tmp/voda
<Mike66> controllo se e' montata
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> mount
<Mike66> si perfetto vedo i file
<Mike66> se adesso stacco e mi ricolleg la condivisione la trovo ho la perdo
<paolo777> Ho installato xubuntu , non mi riesce ad installare il packpage dei driver AMD ....le ho provate tutte
<paolo777> driver scheda grafica, ho provato con le varie indicazioni ma nulla da fare...un aiuto? Esiste un installatore oppure e' inevitabile il terminale?
<Carlin0> paolo777, i driver open non vanno bene ?
<paolo777> scusa sono alle prime armi..intendi i driver che sono gia' installati?
<Carlin0> esatto , la scheda video non funziona ?
<paolo777> si si funziona, mi pare soltanto che non ci sia una nitidezza chiara come su WIN 7 ma funziona bene...
<paolo777> ho scaricato il pacchetto da AMD catalyst correto per la mia scheda grafica...
<paolo777> ma non riesco ad install....se mi dici che e' difficile lascio perdere
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a software che proviene al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<paolo777> ho capito scusate
<paolo777> esiste un comando per vedere se c i  sono problemi con le periferiche o se tutto e' ok?
<Carlin0> cmq le amd al momento vanno meglio coi driver open che altro
<paolo777> ok grazie
<Carlin0> che periferiche paolo777 ?
<paolo777> scheda grafica  e scheda audio
<Carlin0> funzionano ?
<paolo777> si
<Alcadelias> Buonasera a tutti ragazz*. Ho un problema durante l'installazione da flash drive di Ubuntu LTS su un notebook HP- TPN-i120. Dopo aver impostato la priorità di boot della flashdrive e aver fatto partire il boot, dopo pochi secondi mi compare una schermata nera che restituisce questo messaggio: do_IRQ: 1.55 No irq handler for vector
<Alcadelias> Sono ore che cerco su internet ma non riesco a saltarci fuori. Qualcuno sa dirmi che tipo di errore ed eventualmente come posso corregerlo?
<Taba1961> Salve, ho un pc con UBUNTU 13.10 64bit 32gb ram. Per qualche motivo non si aggiorna perchè mi indica sempre gravi errori.
<Taba1961> Desideravo formattarlo ma non riesco a mofificare il boot nel bios. come posso procedere? Grazie
<Taba1961> se riesco installo nuovamente il software.
<Alcadelias> che marca è il notebook?
<Mr_Pan> Taba1961> 13.10 e'fuori supporto non ci sono piú i repository online...
<Mr_Pan> Alcadelias> NULLA DI INTERRESSANTE ... IL BOOT DOVREBBE PARTIRE LO STESSO
<Mr_Pan> opss scusatwe
<Taba1961> Non è un notebook ma un pc da tavolo. Processore Intel Pentium CPU G3260@3.30Ghzx2 Grafica Intel Haswell Desktop
<Taba1961> Uno dei problemi è il non riuscire ad aprire il software center
<Taba1961> Ho iso UBUNTU 13.10 che avevo usato per installarte il software ma non riesco a lanciarla.
<Carlin0> Taba1961, scarica lubuntu 18.04  a 64 bit e reinstalla
<Carlin0> la 13.10 come ti ha già detto Mr_Pan è fuori supporto
<Taba1961> Provo grazie
<gigirock> taba1961, e' ora di dormire ormai
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-26
<ciesso> chiedo scusa per il disturbo
<ciesso> ho fatto un macello nel tentativo di creare un dual boot
<ciesso> sono una zappa
<ciesso> e seguo tutorials che spero mi facciano funzionare le cose ma ovviamente non funziona mai una cosa in pace
<ciesso> non parte ne windows ne ubuntu
<ciesso> ci sta qualcuno?
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<bibicletta> non trovo piu l'icona impostazioni
<bibicletta> auitatemi a risolvere il problema perche' non posso installare la mia nuova stampante
<[Enrico]> bibicletta: come workaround veloce puoi aprire un terminare e lanciare il comando: gnome-control-center
<Mr_Pan> strano.... quell'icona non si puó cancellare
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico]> é andato ...manco un grazie... ah ok bene ... boh non li capisco
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<[Enrico]> whatever
<vincent1993271> Buongiorno, ho appena scaricato Ubunto..premessa non sono esperto di programmi, come devo farlo per avviarlo?
<Guest13> https://2no.co/22N4A5.jpeg
<neramarea> buonasera. temo di aver combinato un guaio... ho la 20.04 in dual boot con win 10. dopo l'ultimo upgrade, al riavvio mi si presenta la schermata nera con /dev/sda5:clean, xxx files, yyy blocks (non ricordo le cifre, ma sono certo non abbia alcuna importanza)... che diamine ho combinato?
<neramarea> @enzotib... @Carlin0... nessuno che abbia voglia di bestemmiarmi addosso come al solito...?
<neramarea> ...per favore... :-(
<Carlin0> !alpha | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<neramarea> ...grazie...
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-27
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<ubuntu-mate> buongiorno, stamattina alla-avvio non ricevo il solito desktop, monitor nero senza attivita apparenti, solo riavvio o spegnimento. sto operando da cd live, possibili soluzioni_ grazie
<vitodoc> Cosa intendi per "solo riavvio e spegnimento"
<ubuntu-mate> ciao vitodoc non ci sono altre possibilit' se non ctrl alt canc
<vitodoc> Che scheda video usi e con quali driver ?
<ubuntu-mate> dovrei  trovare l-istruzione per riavviare il desktop di mate 18.04
<ubuntu-mate> il portatile e un hp 250 g5 credo la scheda grafica sia ntel ma dovrei fare delle ricerche
<vitodoc> sì è intel
<ubuntu-mate> non ho installato driver ubuntu per default
<vitodoc> hai provato a riavviare con una versione di kernel precedente ?
<ubuntu-mate> no perch[ all-avvio non mi consente alcuna scelta e non riesco con alt a farmi avere il riporistino o il precedente kernel
<vitodoc> il tasto dovrebbe essere esc, da li dovresti visualizzare il menù grub
<ubuntu-mate> per capirci le scelte che potrebbero aiutarmi
<ubuntu-mate> con esc posso scegliere l-avvio dausb o cd, i test di memoria non c e menu grub
<ubuntu-mate> credo sia possibile con la videata che cercavo di far appariree ma non mi riesce
<vitodoc> dovresti provare ad aggiungere nomodeset alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= del file grub
<ubuntu-mate> scusa vitodoc sto lavorando da hsb live 18.04 non so come fare
<ubuntu-mate> scusa la scrittura ma con la live i caratteri speciali sono spostati
<SmokeFN> buongiorno a tutti
<vitodoc> avvia il tuo sistema normalente, poi con ctrl+f2 entra un una console tty, apri il file grub con sudo nano /etc/default/grub, cerca quella riga e aggiungi nomodeset. Salva il file con ctrl+x e  invio, dai sudo update-grub e riavvia
<ubuntu-mate> aspetta me lo scrivo poich[ non posso copiare
<vitodoc> devi ottenere una cosa del genere GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<vitodoc> per riavviare scrivi reboot
<ubuntu-mate> cioe questa cosa in avvio mi fa vedere il kernel attuale, il precedente, il recovery etc etc
<vitodoc> no, questo serve ad avviare i driver generici
<vitodoc> è un tentativo
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: per visualizzare menu grub:
<fabio_cc> sistemi con UEFI: premere il tasto Esc subito dopo l'accensione del computer;
<fabio_cc> sistemi BIOS: premere il tasto Shift (Maiusc) subito dopo l'accensione del computer.
<ubuntu-mate> non funziona gi'a provato
<vitodoc> sia con esc che con shift ?
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: strano
<ubuntu-mate> il sistema [ uefi ma come ti ho scritto non mi mostra l-opzione per il grub
<ubuntu-mate> usando esc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: in live dovresti risolvere il problema del layout tastiera con setxkbmap it oppure accedendo alle impostazioni di ubuntu mate
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: setxkbmap it   ovviamente nel terminale
<ubuntu-mate> comunque dai provo da consol;e, e visto che ci sono provo la tty7 vedianmo se mi fa vedere il desktop
<ubuntu-mate> okj grazie fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: di nulla, altrimenti è difficile dare certi comandi
<ubuntu-mate> ci provo,. grazie per il momento
<ubuntu-mate> e gia loso bene e tutta la mattina che ci litigo
<ubuntu-mate> eventualmente mi ripresento
<vitodoc> ok
<ubuntu-mate> eccolo di nuovo. caro vitodoc il ctrl piu f2 non funzia. mi sa che disabilitando il desto anche quella funzione non va
<ubuntu-mate> desktop
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: mi sa che è ctrl+alt+tasto F(da 1 a 6)
<ubuntu-mate> senti dimmi una cosa. la mia home dovrebbe essere integra dico bene. non c e un modo per rilanciare il desktop dalla mia home
<ubuntu-mate> ah ecco grazie Fabio
<ubuntu-mate> di nuovo. vitodoc ho eseguito nella linea dopo 7 8 righe grub cmdline linux default era inseirto uguale quiet splash ed io ho aggiunto nomodeset
<ubuntu-mate> salvato
<ubuntu-mate> ma cosa doveva succedere
<ubuntu-mate> faccio una domanda la mia home dovrebbe esistere integra
<ubuntu-mate> . se la copio si porta dietro il desktop nero
<vitodoc> ubuntu-mate: quello che ti ho fatto fare serve solo per escudere un eventuale problema di driver caricando quelli generici.
<vitodoc> Hai dato l'update-grub prima di riavviare ?
<ubuntu-mate> haio no
<ubuntu-mate> scusami
<ubuntu-mate> rifaccio
<SmokeFN> ho un problema con la quiet splash
<SmokeFN> quando avvio Ubuntu rimane piantato in fase di caricamento e per accedere devo cancellare la stringa quiet splash
<SmokeFN> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: vuoi dire che togliendo quiet splash dalle opzioni di grub parte correttamente?
<SmokeFN> si, sia se lo tolgo e sia se lo sostituisco con la parola 'text'
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: allora ti conviene editare /etc/default/grub in modo da toglierle definitivamente
<SmokeFN> da terminale?
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: si dai sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<SmokeFN> e una volta entrato lo tolgo
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: le cancelli, poi ctrl+x, s, invio
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: poi sudo update-grub
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: si esatto
<SmokeFN> ok ho eliminato solo il valore tra gli apici non tutta la stringa, corretto?
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: si devi togliere solo quiet splash lasciando tutto il resto com'è
<SmokeFN> ok, ora provo a riavviare il pc?
<fabio_cc> se ci sono altre opzioni lasciale
<vitodoc> SmokeFN: dai prima sudo update-grub
<vitodoc> poi riavvia
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: prima sudo update-grub
<SmokeFN> ok update fatto
<SmokeFN> ora riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<SmokeFN> ;-)
<ubuntu-mate> mi spiace vitodoc ma non cambia nulla ho esegutio l update del grub, mi ostra l aggironamento con i relativi kernel ma al riavvio cambiatro nulla.
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: se non hai alcun errore dopo update-grun riavvia
<fabio_cc> *grub
<vitodoc> ubuntu-mate: facciamo un altra prova
<SmokeFN> nessun errore dopo l'update
<ubuntu-mate> con la stessa consolle mi dici come far apparirre in avvio cio che dovrebbe fare con il tasto caps maiusc
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: perfetto riavvia
<vitodoc> ubuntu-mate:  sempre da tty rinomina .Xauthority della home in .Xauthority.old e riavvia
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: per vedere grub all'avvio mi sembra basti commentare la riga GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden in /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu-mate> vitodoc, ma si trova dove, mi scrivi per favore il path name
<ubuntu-mate> scusa nella home vusto
<ubuntu-mate> sempore con la istruzione di prima vero
<ubuntu-mate> per il grubn hidden
<vitodoc> ubuntu-mate:  mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old ma prima fai quanto consigliato da fabio_cc
<ubuntu-mate> ok grazie copio e ravvio
<vitodoc> non dimenticare di fare sempre sudo update-grub quando modifichi il file grub
<ubuntu-mate> grazie si certo, scusatemi, ma alla maggior parte di voi potrei esser nonno. la mia testa funziona come quella di un 72nne
<SmokeFN> #vitodoc: ha funzionato!
<SmokeFN> grazie :-)
<vitodoc> SmokeFN: veramente ti ha aiutato fabio :)
<SmokeFN> ah ok allora grazie Fabio
<fabio_cc> SmokeFN: benissimo, di nulla :)
<ubuntu-mate> allora ho esegutio il file grub di fabio_cc  ma c era gia lo hidden, quindi nulla. per vitodoc ho rinominato .Xauthority in .old, ma nulla. deve esserci un altra soluzione per far apparire il menu di scelta in avvio
<ubuntu-mate> ok rientrato con altro vecchio pc
<ubuntu-mate> letto il msg su altro accesso?
<vitodoc> ubuntu-mate: prima che accadesse questo hai fatto qualcosa che potrebbe aver causato questo problema ?
<vitodoc> quasiasi indizio è utile
<ubuntu-mate> un aggiornamento di opera (CHE USO come browser alternATIVO a firefox) e poi ho ricevito segnala errore in continuazione ad ogni riavvio
<ubuntu-mate> ma lavoravo normalmente, il casino solo stamani
<ubuntu-mate> ripropongo la domanda fatta in precedenza: se copio la home e reinstallo il sistema? mi restas il desktop nero?
<vitodoc> non si può sapere
<vitodoc> potresti creare un nuovo utente e vedere se da li funzia tutto
<ubuntu-mate> ok e c'è un altra soluzione per attivare quel maledetto menù di scelta kernel attuale kernel precedente e ripristino?
<ubuntu-mate> mi pare che nel ripristino ci sia anche la riattivazione del desktop, ma potrei sbagliare è molto tempo che non lo uso
<ubuntu-mate> comunque molte scelte per risolvere
<ubuntu-mate> quella dell'utente ci avevo pensato ma non so come fare senza desktop
<ubuntu-mate> mi è venuto in mente che potrei installare un altro desktop, per esempio gnome e al login attivare quello. ma se funziona avremmo delle indicazioni per il mate?
<ubuntu-mate> ancora una domanda e ti chiedo scusa vitodoc, potrebbero i repository avermi creato dei problemi? esempio in passato ho cancellato, dietro segnalazione sul forum, il file source list, siccome mi p venuto in mente che non avrei avuto più la repository di opera, perchè mi ha fatto l'aggiornamento?
<ubuntu-mate> potrei cancellarlo di nuovo per risolvere il problema oppure non c'entra nulla?
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: certo che c'era la riga, ti avevo chiesto di commentarla
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: bisogna aggiungere # all'inizio della riga
<ubuntu-mate> scusa fabio_cc è quello che mi mostra il menù?
<ubuntu-mate> allora fabio_cc riga con hidden commentata con # salvato, lanciato gub update, non è cambaito nulla
<ubuntu-mate> mi spiace
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: allora avra GRUB_TIMEOUT 0
<fabio_cc> *avrai
<fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: metti GRUB_TIMEOUT 10
<fabio_cc> poi sudo update-grub
<fabio_cc> [13:21:56] <fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: allora avra GRUB_TIMEOUT 0
<fabio_cc> [13:22:02] <fabio_cc> *avrai
<fabio_cc> [13:22:13] <fabio_cc> ubuntu-mate: metti GRUB_TIMEOUT 10
<fabio_cc> [13:22:29] <fabio_cc> poi sudo update-grub
<ubuntu-mate> evviva eccolo finalmente. allora provo il kernel precedente
<ubuntu-mate> ecco fatto maledizione il kernel precedente funzionaaaaaaaaaaa siete grandi ragazzi
<ubuntu-mate> che cosa faccio adesso? cancello questo kernel?
<ubuntu-mate> mi sa che se mi arriva un aggiornamento poi mi scordo se fa l'aggiornamento di nuovo con quello che non mi va, e comunque ha un funzionato regolarmente per un po' di tempo, ma qualcosa lo inibisce
<ubuntu-mate> va a capire cosa. ora comunque sono a postoditemi se devo cancellare il kernel precedente
<ubuntu-mate> l'ultimo quello che non va
<ubuntu-mate> lo faccio fuori?
<ubuntu-mate> a chi può interessare... ho scoperto da cosa dipendeva. quando ho riavviato ho trovato le finestre senza le opzioni in alto a destra - quadro e x
<ubuntu-mate> sono andato nel centro controllo sotto sistema e ho visto che non mi faceva modficare le finestre, già impegnate dice il programma sono andato sotto mate tweak ed ho visto che nel tab finestre, sotto finestre, non c'era alcuna opzione. ho attivato (marco senza compositore e tutto si è risolto). ho riavviato e funziona anche il kernel aggiornato l'ultimo che non andava praticamente. non so come sia successo... io non c'entro e nessun altro usa i
<ubuntu-mate> miei pc vivo alone
<ubuntu-mate> grazie a tutti per la cortesia e la disponibilità. me commosso e strafelice...
<ubuntu-mate> fabio_cc,  e vitodoc
<davidepardin> non si riesce a scaricare ubuntu it da sito
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<davidepardin> ma sono in italiano?
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<davidepardin> la versione di ubuntu!
<Carlin0> il primo link va , aspetta che provo anche il 2°
<Carlin0> ubuntu la lingua gliela imposti tu
<davidepardin> Certo che va. Chiedo se il software è in italiano come da ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> anche https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download va
<Carlin0> la iso è la stessa
<davidepardin> A me non va. Si pianta subito
<davidepardin> e non scarica
<Carlin0> hai qualcosa che blocca tipo antivirus o similia
<davidepardin> no
<Carlin0> il problema cmq è sul tuo pc perchè i link vanno
<davidepardin> va bene
<davidepardin> grazie
<neramarea> buonasera. temo di aver combinato un guaio... ho ubuntu in dual boot con win 10. dopo l'ultimo upgrade, al riavvio mi si presenta la schermata nera con /dev/sda5:clean, xxx files, yyy blocks (non ricordo le cifre, ma sono certo non abbia alcuna importanza)... che diamine ho incasinato?
<vitodoc> Forse un arresto anomalo
<neramarea> si pianta li e non si avvia... possono c entrare i driver nvidia? mi rammentate come montare il sistema da livecd? vorrei provare a installare i driver xserver/xorg
<neramarea> buonasera. temo di aver combinato un guaio... ho ubuntu in dual boot con win 10. dopo l'ultimo upgrade, al riavvio mi si presenta la schermata nera con /dev/sda5:clean, xxx files, yyy blocks (non ricordo le cifre, ma sono certo non abbia alcuna importanza)... che diamine ho incasinato?
<Carlin0> neramarea, con la 20.04 ?
<Carlin0> !alpha | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<neramarea> ... ;-) ti prego, Carlin0... di la' non mi si fila nessuno (anche perche' NON C'E' nesssuno)... mi serve solo una dritta...
<Carlin0> eh che , è colpa nostra se tu vuoi usare una release che NON è ancora stabile ?
<neramarea> ovviamente no, non e' colpa vostra... ma di sicuro tu un'idea ce l'avrai... io no... :-(
<Carlin0> poi al limite fai almeno una foto da farci vedere
<vitodoc> neramarea: puoi provare ad avviare una live e fare un checkdisk del disco o partizione, altro non so cosa congliare
<vitodoc> consigliare*
<Carlin0> neramarea, non ho alcuna idea perchè non uso release ancora in via di sviluppo
<neramarea> non c'e' molto da vedere... ora sono in livecd. ho provato fdisk, ho tentato il ripristino del grub... insomma, le 'solite cose' le ho provate, ma nulla. non parte grub... solo uno schermo nero con quella scritta.
<vitodoc> prova come ti ho detto a fare un checkdisk da gparted, provare non costa nulla
<Carlin0> facci vedere almeno la scritta se no siamo proprio ai livelli di ...
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<neramarea> ecco. mo- non mi fa nemmeno insytallare gparted! :-(
<neramarea> installare
<neramarea> ...ehm... non e' una cosa buona, usare una live di focal, neh?
<neramarea> rientro con una live 18.04 e provo il chk, vitodoc. intanto grazie
<neramarea> vitodoc sono in livecd 18.04. gparted fallisce l'avvio... Gtk-Message: 20:30:35.991: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<neramarea> mh. ora è andato.
<neramarea> vitodoc? checkdisk non ha rilevato nulla di anomalo.
<neramarea> ...ok. vi ringrazio lo stesso. solo una cortesia... i passaggi per montare la partizione ubuntu... a memoria non li ricordo, e non trovo più la wiki...
<paolo777> desideravo sapere se e' possibile su xubuntu memorizzare il valore gamma
<gigirock> a sapere cosa e' il valore gamma..................
<vitodoc> 1
<Carlin0> ma come ... non lo sai
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-28
<pippo> Raga non trovo ubuntu per 32 bit
<pippo> dove posso scaricarla?
<SmokeFN> buongiorno a tutti
<mefra> salve qualcuno sa dirmi come recuperare la password di lubuntu
<demo> cortesemente un programma per creare una pen boot per xubuntu io uso kubuntu
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<demo> ok grazie mille
<orazionicolosi93> buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | orazionicolosi93
<ubot-it> orazionicolosi93: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<orazionicolosi93> dove trovo ubuntu a 32 bit?
<fabio_cc> orazionicolosi93: l'architettura a 32 bit non è più supportata da ubuntu, quindi le ultime versioni sono solo a 64 bit
<vitodoc> Ubuntu è abbasta oneroso di risorse, va di logica che un architettura a 32bit non sarebbe utile. Se vuoi ti serve una distro ufficiale a 32it puoi scegliere tra Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<fabio_cc> orazionicolosi93: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<fabio_cc> orazionicolosi93: le derivate le trovi anche a 32 bit
<fabio_cc> orazionicolosi93: se il pc non è molto performante, ti consiglio lubuntu
<orazionicolosi93> ok
<Carlin0> anche lubuntu e xubuntu però solo fino alla 18.04
<Carlin0> dopo anche loro solo 64 bit
<neramarea> 'sera. c'è modo di avere hp device manager in italiano???
<loopback987> buonasera a tutta la comunità, sto usando xubuntu 16.04 e vorrei collegarmi ad un nas da interfaccia web ma non ho un router, ho solo uno switch. Come posso fare?
<loopback987> per navigare uso lo smartphone
<loopback987> lo switch è un tp link tl-sg1008d
<loopback987> non credo abbia il dhcp
<loopback987> il nas è fisicamente accanto a me, collegato allo switch ma non riesco ad assegnargli un ip, monta freenas
<kiokoman> non hai un vecchio router da collegare momentaneamente finche non entri nella configurazione del freenas e gli assegni un ip statico?
<loopback987> purtroppo no
<loopback987> ho traslocato da poco..... ne avevo almeno un paio
<loopback987> sto rosicando a bestia
<kiokoman> ti posso dire che puoi installare isc-dhcp-server ma non chiedermi come configurarlo poi :)
<loopback987> già fatto
<loopback987> sulla configurazione... anche io alzo le mani
<loopback987> :(
<kiokoman> che difficoltà hai trovato nella configurazione?
<kiokoman> a guardare qui son 4 righe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<loopback987> dovrebbe bastare copiare e incollare il primo riquadro ?
<kiokoman> farei qualche modifica ma dovrebbe funzionare
<kiokoman> tipo un solo range da 3 ip -> range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.12;
<kiokoman> poi anche più sotto ti dice di modificare /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<kiokoman> INTERFACES="eth0"
<loopback987> fatto, non so cosa dovrebbe succedere ma se attacco cavo ethernet al pc non prende nessun indirizzo
<loopback987> ah, aspetta, faccio anche questo allora
<kiokoman> verifica che l'interfaccia si chiami così
<kiokoman> e che sia up
<loopback987> cioè?
<loopback987> io servizio intendi?
<kiokoman> no l'interfaccia
<kiokoman> beh anche il servizio xd
<loopback987> il servizio l'ho riavviato per sicurezza, mi blocco al passaggio della subnet
<loopback987> la cartella dhcp3 non esiste
<kiokoman> di cosa stai parlando?
<loopback987> non so se basta crearla, apt-get install dhcp3-server mi dice che non ha candidati da installare
<kiokoman> di cosa stai parlando ????
<kiokoman> dovevi solo mettere le prime 4 righe su /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<kiokoman> selezionare linterfaccia in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<kiokoman> e avviare il servizio
<loopback987> ah.. ok provo
<kiokoman> con il comando "ip addr" vedi se l'interfaccia del cavo di rete si chiama eth0
<kiokoman> con il comando "ip link eth0 up" la attivi
<kiokoman> poi avvii i servizi
<loopback987> Command "eth0" is unknown, try "ip link help".
<loopback987> oltr ad ip addr dove lo posso vedere?
<loopback987> ip addr non dice mai eth0, dice altre mille cose, ma non trovo indicazioni sul nome dell'interfaccia
<loopback987> domani cerco di rimediare un router, grazie lo stesso della disponibilità, se vorrò approfondirò la questione isc-dhcp
<loopback987> buona serata :)
<kiokoman> ip link set eth0 up .. xd .. pazienza
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-29
<Robby65> Non riesco ad installare una webcam usb su xubuntu un aiuto?
<tato1972> Come si usa un usb bluetooth su ubuntu 14.04?
<federica> Salve, non riesco a far funzionare il touchpad
<federica> ho installato ubuntu 19.10 su un Lenovo IdeaPat S145
<federica> *IdeaPad
<Mr_Pan> federica> un problema di molti ideapad
<federica> c'è qualche modo per risolvere questo problema?
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo hwinfo | grep Touch
<Mr_Pan> dai invio e scrivi la password alla cieca e dai invio di nuovo attendi qualche secondo
<Mr_Pan> serve per capire che modello di touchpad monta il pc
<federica> quando do l'invio mi spunta sudo hwinfo: comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install hwinfo
<Mr_Pan> invio password invio
<Mr_Pan> poi passa al resto
<federica> ok, fatto
<Mr_Pan> ti ha restituito qualcosa   ?  come touchpad intendo  ?
<federica> Type: ox07 (Touch Pad)
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> xinput list
<Mr_Pan> dai invio
<Mr_Pan> peró scrivi le cose giuste il device é 0x0007....
<federica> fatto
<Mr_Pan> leggi le prime righe
<Mr_Pan> trovi qualcosa tipo SynPS2 o Synaptic   ?
<Mr_Pan> sotto Virtual Core device
<Mr_Pan> core pointer scusa .. .
<federica> no
<Mr_Pan> ok il touchpad é synaptic ma i driver non sono instalalti
<federica> come faccio ad installarli?
<Mr_Pan> hai giá controllato in Sistema PReferenze Mopuse   ?
<Mr_Pan> Mouse..
<Mr_Pan> nel Tab Touchpad se é attivo  ?
<federica> si
<federica> non è attivo
<Mr_Pan> e non ci sono caselle cliccabili per attivarlo   ?
<federica> no
<Mr_Pan> scrivi in terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-input-libinput xserver-xorg-input-evdev xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Mr_Pan> invio password invio
<Mr_Pan> poi riavvia
<federica> ok
<Mr_Pan> non sapremo mai se ha funzionato ...
<gordian> ciao volevo aggiornare ubuntu dal 18 a 19.10 ma visto che non è LTS dopo 9 mesi quando finiscono gli aggiornamenti cosa succede?
<Carlin0> resti senza aggiornamenti di sicurezza , ma ti conviene aspettare ad aprile che esce la 20.04 e sarà LTS
<gordian> a ok grazie
<gordian> ho sempre avuto le LTS
<Carlin0> meglio
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-01
<orazionicolosi93> salve
<orazionicolosi93> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<orazionicolosi93> ho avviato come prova ubuntu budgie, ma ho riscontrato un problema nel lettore dvd e non riesco ad installarlo. è possibile installarlo con la usb senza riavviare il computer perchè all'avvio del computer non mi legge la usb?
<Carlin0> se il pc non legge il boot da usb no
<orazionicolosi93> esiste un programma che avvia il boot usb direttamente su ubuntu?
<vitodoc> masterizza un nuovo dvd alla velocità più bassa possibile
<orazionicolosi93> è l'unica soluzione?
<vitodoc> se hai problemi probabilmente hai masterizzato ad una velocità troppo alta
<vitodoc> s ei lettore è vecchio è probabile che si perda i dati per strada
<orazionicolosi93> ok , ma in pratica ho il programma anche nella usb e l'ho collegata ora al pc. è possibile spostare l'installazione dal dvd alla usb?
<Carlin0> magari è anche sporco la lente
<orazionicolosi93> potrebbe essere Carlino
<orazionicolosi93> infatti il computer è vecchio
<Carlin0> mi capitò anni fa ...
<orazionicolosi93> ho fatto l'ultima domanda perchè ubuntu budgie in prova riesce a leggermi la usb.
<Carlin0> ma per fortuna avevo il masterizzatore esterno
<orazionicolosi93> il masterizzatore esterno era collegato alla usb?
<Carlin0> buonanotte io vado
<Carlin0> si orazionicolosi93
<orazionicolosi93> si però non mi legge la usb al di fuori di ubuntu
<vitodoc> orazionicolosi93: un dvd costa pochi cent, falla questa prova a masterizzare lento
<vitodoc> vado anche io, buona notte
<orazionicolosi93> ok ci proverò grazie
<orazionicolosi93> buonanotte
<parser> c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<parser> ok, ci provo.
<parser> premetto che sono un vecchio e "blando" utente linux e sono anni che non lo uso quindi mi sono dimenticato molte cose.
<parser> ho appena installato la 18.04 server e con l'utilizzo un hub attaccato alla rete internet stavo cercando di loggarmi al  ssh della nuova installazione ma senza esito. Il server ha attivato il dhcp attribuendosi l'ip 192.168.1.76 il mio personale (attivando tracert da dos) dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.254. Inoltre: pingo ambedue gli indirizzi.
<gigirock> parser: ma fisicamente il server dove e' ?
<parser> vicino a me
<Mr_Pan> parser> il tuo personale mi pare strano sia .254 ....
<parser> esatto
<gigirock> parser: perche' dici di avere usato un hub ?
<parser> era solo una precisazione
<gigirock> usare un hub invece di uno switch cambia molte cose.....
<parser> l'ho fatto anche per una motivazione logistica
<parser> pardon.... scusa... è uno switch
<Mr_Pan> parser> il tuo pc con cui vorresti collegarti al server via ssh che ip ha ?  .254 ?
<parser> esatto
<Mr_Pan> sicuro  ?
<parser> tracert  affidabile?
<Mr_Pan> parser> che S:O. usi sul pc  ?
<parser> windows 10
<Mr_Pan> ecco... come faccio ad aiutarti nel canale di supporto ufficla eubuntu  ?
<parser> per loggarmi ho utilizzato PUTTY
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> lol impareranno...
<AntonyKarr> Vorrei provare Ubuntu ultima versione, ma vedo che il file termina con amd64.iso. Io ho un Intel I7 a 64 bit (quindi non AMD), va bene lo stesso?
<Carlin0> amd64 è solo l'architettura , basta che il tuo pc supporti il 64 bit
<AntonyKarr> nessuno??
<Carlin0> hai fretta ?
<AntonyKarr> ah..ok...grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> :)
<AntonyKarr> ancora grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Tux> Aiuz ubuntu 19.10sia installato che da livello e'rovesciato
<Mr_Pan> Tux> riscrivi che non si capisce
<Tux> Scuate da livello
<Tux> Da livello
<Mr_Pan> si ...
<Mr_Pan> non si capisce il problema ....
<Carlin0> Tux, prova a scrivere nel terminale xrandr -o inverted
<Carlin0> oppure xrandr -o normal
<Tux> Provo ubuntu 19.10 da live e rovesciato anche installato
<Tux> Lo fatto OK quando accendo di nuovo niente
<Carlin0> ma si sitema col comando ?
<Tux> Xrandr - o normale
<Carlin0> va a  posto ?
<Tux> Si ma quando spento e accendo sempre rovesciato
<Carlin0> ok , dovresti provare a creare un piccolo script con quel comando dentro e metterlo in auto esecuzione all'avvio
<Tux> Come spiegami
<Mr_Pan> Tux> di che portatile si tratta ?
<Tux> Notebook hp elitebook con le a
<Tux> Con le altre dietro ubuntu 19.04 tutto OK questa non capisco
<Carlin0> Tux, crea un file dal nome gira.sh
<Carlin0> dentro al file scrivi queste 2 righe
<Carlin0> #!/bin/bash
<Carlin0> xrandr -o normal
<Carlin0> dai al file i permessi di esecuzione e poi impostalo da eseguire all'avvio
<Carlin0> qui non ti so aiutare perchè non uso gnome ed ho una grafica diversa
<Tux> Tutto da terminale
<Tux> Per eseguire all'avvio
<Carlin0> per eseguire all'avvio devi cercare tu in gnome dove metterlo
<Tux> OK grazie
<orazionicolosi93> buongiorno ho trovato nel sistema di prova di ubuntu budgie il software "ubuntu iso download". volevo sapere se scaricando la iso di ubuntu posso installare il sistema operativo.
<Carlin0> certo , la iso serve proprio a quello
<orazionicolosi93> si ma posso installare il sistema operativo direttamente dalla iso che scarico nel sistema di prova?
<Carlin0> !installazione | orazionicolosi93
<ubot-it> orazionicolosi93: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<mene> Buongiorno, qui fornite aiuto anche per una configurare ssh?
<Mr_Pan> mene> cosa vuoi sapere
<titus78> buonasera
<kiokoman> e quindi?
